# News from Bangladesh-Updates and Discussion



## TopCat

The Awami League-led grand alliance has swept back to power after seven years out of office with a stunning landslide victory in an environment of free and fair elections that clearly showed the people's verdict for a change and has consigned the BNP-led four-party alliance to the political wilderness.

As of 3:30 in the morning, the grand alliance had clinched 175 seats compared to 23, down from 217 in 2001, won by its archrival BNP-led four-party alliance, more than enough to form the next government. 

Jamaat-e-Islami, the BNP's key ally in the four-party alliance, has seen its once-proud seat tally plummet from 17 in 2001 to a humiliating two, in what appears to be a wholesale rejection of the party by the voters. 

A 'rebel' candidate from Jamaat-e-Islami also won from Cox's Bazar-2.

The shocking results clearly indicate that the voters, especially the young and first-time voters, were hungry for change that the BNP-led four-party alliance was simply incapable of delivering. 

The four-party alliance offered few new ideas to the voters and appeared to have learned nothing from its two years on the sidelines during which many of its senior leaders were incarcerated on corruption charges.

The defeat of the four-party alliance can be seen as the majesty of the public verdict against the unprecedented corruption and tyranny that marked its five-year rule. 

While in power, the BNP-led alliance failed to address a series of vital issues, including soaring prices of essential commodities and power generation, instead focusing on consolidating all power in its hands and misusing the same for personal and political gain.

In its lacklustre campaigning around the country in advance of yesterday's polls, the four-party alliance failed to unveil a compelling vision to the voters for dealing with crucial issues in the future.

The four-party alliance candidates, and in particular BNP chief and ex-Prime Minister Khaleda Zia, paid scant attention to the needs and aspirations of the voters, instead conducting a negative campaign based on identity politics. 

Khaleda repeatedly invoked Islam, requesting that the voters vote BNP into power to "save Islam" and "save the country". It is believed that this kind of negativity and cynicism is what has been punished by the voters.

The near wipe-out of the Jamaat-e-Islami in the party's worst election showing since independence also lends credence to the notion that the voters, although religiously observant themselves, have totally rejected the misuse of religion for political purposes.

There is much conjecture that the victory of the grand alliance was the outcome of participation of first-time voters, who turned out in record numbers, and women voters, who outnumbered the men.

A key to the elections was information, both about the corruption of major candidates and parties, that had come to light due to media reports and the anti-corruption campaign of the past two years, and also about the individual candidates that was mandated by the election laws and made available to the voters by the Election Commission (EC), media, and civil society organisations.

It was an experience never seen before in independent Bangladesh: A record number of voters -- 70 percent -- marched up to polling centres and waited for hours to cast their votes. Defying the winter chill in rural areas, men and women, young and old, some on crutches or in wheelchairs, queued up patiently for the opportunity to pick their representatives. 

Young voters came out in droves, their eyes full of excitement, looking for their serial numbers, clearly eager to vote for the first time. Election buntings hanging from strings festooned the roads and walkways and brought a festive edge to the day. 

The scenes were more of the same throughout the day as the elections to the ninth parliament finally ended after a gap of seven years from the eighth. 

Held under tight security, this year's polls saw none of the deadly unrest that forced the January 22, 2007 vote to be cancelled and an army-backed caretaker government to take control.

Political rivals shuttered their sharp ideological divides, at least for a day, and smiled at each other, often helping identify voters. 

Voters, rather than behaving in herd mentality, proudly swung their votes, saying they looked at candidate profiles rather than symbols. Reports of violence were few and far between and that too with less intensity than in the past. Fake voting was almost absent. 

It seemed the long-toiling work on anti-corruption and political reforms had paid off -- at least to some extent. 

The voters walked to the polling centres as traffic was ordered off the roads. One voter in Dhaka-6 constituency said in excitement: "It's a very pleasant day. I didn't have any hassles in casting my vote. I came in here by walking."

The words sounded as he was leaving Kamrunnesa Girls High School. The road past the school was teeming with voters -- all eager to exercise their right to franchise. 

The distinctly festive mood of the election could not be marred by the voting mismanagement that was visible in some polling centres in the capital city and elsewhere. 

Some voters were left out of the excitement as they failed to find their voter numbers or their respective polling booths. This prompted some people to stage peaceful protests in the capital and elsewhere, demanding the EC arrange voter numbers and polling booths for them. 

There had been some reports of people splurging hard cash in a bid to buy voters in various parts of the country.

Yet, with a record number of first-time voters who represent 33 percent of the 8.10 crore voting population, the mood on Election Day was upbeat from early morning.

"I went to my polling centre in Uttara High School at 7.45am, thinking I would be the first to cast my vote," says schoolteacher Rosie Rasheed. "The streets looked deserted at the time. But when I entered the school premises, I was surprised to see hundreds of people already queuing up."

Dhaka University student Erfana Sikdar was strong in her opinion: "I'm exercising my voting right for the first time and that's why this is an important election for me."

"I feel I have a role to play in deciding which party comes to power. While this election takes us back to democracy, I would have been happier if there had been more new faces in the race."

"I believe we will see a new political culture through this election," said Urmi, a first-timer from Mohammadpur.

"The caretaker government has done reform work for the last two years. Shall we not get any result from it?" said Razib Chakrabarti, a first-time voter of Dakkhin Jatrabari. "We will benefit from it, however small it may be."

A bulk number of votes were apparently cast by noon. "Out of 500 voters in this booth, around 350 votes had already been cast by 12.30pm," said a polling agent at Ispahani Girls School in Moghbazar. 

Women made an overwhelming presence at the polling centres. The number of women voters stands at 4.12 crore, which is more than half of the total voters.

At the Meherunnessa School polling station, women voters in long queues appeared to be comfortable with the voting arrangement. The station has arranged game facilities for children. Some women left their children there, as they were waiting their turns to cast votes.

"More than 50 percent of the voters in this booth have cast their votes. It has been smooth and there are no complaints," said a polling agent at Ideal School in Motijheel at 1 pm.

"I have never seen such a smooth trouble-free election in a decade," said an election observer at New Model Degree College. He had previously worked for an NGO as an election observer in 2001.

Unlike the past elections, the 2008 polls included the provision of "No Vote" allowing voters to express their no-confidence in candidates on ballot papers. The percentage of no-vote casters appeared low. 

Of such votes, many were first-time voters who were unsatisfied with their choice of candidates.

Rashed, a first-time voter who gave a "no vote" in Gulshan, made a point: "I don't like Hannan Shah or Ershad. Other candidates are unknown to me. I didn't want to waste my vote on people like them."

Md Shahidul Islam, another first time voter, also settled for a negative vote at Kutubkhali High School near Jatrabari. His argument is: "Both the major parties deployed same old elements. Both of them (Salahuddin of BNP and Habibur Rahman Mollah of AL) are accused of corruption. If the parties had fielded new candidates, I would have considered a positive vote."

Then there were people who could not cast their votes due to lack of information at the right places.

"I wanted to cast my vote -- but I can't," said 70-year-old Zahura in frustration in Mohammadpur. She was looking for her polling booth in different schools of the area. Each booth told her to try out the next and none could be helpful. "This might be my life's last opportunity to cast vote. This is my last voting wish," she said on a sad note.

In Narayanganj, disappointed by not being able to cast their votes, a group of voters staged a demonstration in front of Narayanganj Girls High School around 11:00am. 

"I came here with my national identity (NID) card before the start of voting. When I entered the polling booth to cast my vote after waiting in line for two hours, they asked me to straight away bring my voting number," Anwar Hossain Anu told The Daily Star. 

Anu did not know that NID and the voting number were separate things.

Before leaving the polling centre, the disappointed voters made repeated bids to find out the voting serial numbers. They also sought help from the on-duty police and visiting journalists to get the numbers. But nobody could help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*Latest Poll Result.. *

AL led Aliance - 244
BNP led Aliance - 31
Others - 5

20 seat result yet to be decared but in all of them AL is leading in a huge margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*You shall reap as you sow*
BNP is made to pay dearly for its five years of mal-governance 
As we celebrate the majesty of public will and try to understand the stunning results of the national election 2008, the real question that needs to be asked is not why Awami League won so comprehensively, but why BNP got the thrashing that it did. Given our anti-incumbency history and the pattern so far followed since 1991, it can be considered somewhat natural that Awami League should get a turn to run the country in 2008, after BNP did so in 2001. 

*What however is not explainable by the anti-incumbency factor nor simply by people's desire for a change is the massiveness of the rejection of the BNP. The near rout of this once mighty party, who just the last time got two-third's majority, is the clearest sign that people are sending the strongest possible message of their disgust for what happened from 2001 to 2006 and are punishing BNP and its allies for the way they run the country. *

Yesterday votes was a total, complete and comprehensive rejection of the BNP and its allies for corruption, political violence, nepotism, Hawa Bhaban, the role of Tarique, Arafat, Falu, Harris, Babar, etc. for obliterating the distinction between the State, government and the party, politicising every branch of administration, for instituting a culture of impunity where party henchmen considered themselves above the law. Finally for turning a blind eye as terrorism and fundamentalism spread its ugly tentacles throughout the country.

While it is true that Bangladesh headed the list of the most corrupt country in the world in the last year of AL rule, however it continued to be judged as such for the next four continuous years while BNP ruled the country. Instead of attempting to curb corruption people close to the Prime Minister became involved with it and a criminal nexus seemed to envelope the party hierarchy. 

First, the assassination of Ahsanullah Master, then the mass murder of 22 people while attempting to kill the opposition leader Sheikh Hasina and then the killing of S.A.M.S Kibria shocked the nation to the very core. What however made them disgusted is the BNP government's refusal to go after the real culprit. This, in our view, totally destroyed the party's claim to stand for rule of law and respect for human rights. 

The setting up of Hawa Bhavan and it's becoming an alternative centre of power with its attending corruption involving Prime Minister's elder son not only greatly damaged the reputation of BNP as a clean party, but also greatly damaged the image of Khaleda Zia as the prime minister. The reputation of people extremely close to the PM like Harris Chowdhury and Musadeq Ali Falu and Prime Minister's younger son Arafat Rahman Coko further sunk the reputation of BNP. A man hitherto respected for his integrity, veteran finance minister Saifur Rahman, destroyed his reputation by allowing his sons into illegal business and permitting them to exert undue influence on NBR and related institutions. The final blow to reputation came when he, being the finance minister, 'whitened' his own undeclared money.

While politicisation of the administration was a known phenomenon, however it reached is zenith under the BNP. Almost all branches of government came under direct and indirect influence of the party with the health ministry experiencing its most blatant abuse.

The point we are making today is that it is the BNP and its leaders, especially Khaleda Zia, her two sons, some senior ministers and PM's personal staff brought this defeat on themselves. Any serious introspection will lead a objective observer to conclude that BNP and its allies are paying the price of mis-governance, arrogance, nepotism and disregard for the rule of law. All cries of foul play must be compared with the record of its performance and judged as such. 

People of Bangladesh have spoken, loudly, clearly and decisively. And it is not the first time that they have done so. For those who are stunned by the extent of the defeat of the 4-party alliance please remember the election of 2001. The then ruling party, the Awami League, was reduced to 62 seats. If that can be the verdict of the people at that time, then why can't the present results be considered the same?

BNP's devastating defeat is AL's most severest warning. The later must not forget for a moment how our people punish, and most severely so, when ruling parties fail to keep their promise to the people and live up to the latter's expectation of them. Two third's majority has always been a curse to those who got them. That is truer still if the victory is even bigger. The victors of yesterday's election must bear that in mind every moment of their coming five year tenure. More on that later. Today, we only celebrate people's victory over the corrupt.


----------



## TopCat

*Jamaat in jeopardy *
The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again, this time through peoples' verdict. While it is a sweet revenge for Bangladeshis against the war criminals, the verdict will make stronger the demand for their trial.

In the historic ninth parliamentary elections held yesterday, Jamaat-e-Islami, collaborators of the Pakistani occupation forces in 1971, faced the worst election debacle winning only two seats out of 38 it contested for.

Jamaat's big shots including Ameer Motiur Rahman Nizami, Secretary General Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojahid and central leader Delwar Hossain Saydee -- lawmakers in the last parliament -- have been rejected by voters.

Nizami, who contested the elections from Pabna-1 constituency, lost to M Shamsul Haque Tuku, while Mojahid managed to grab third position in Faridpur-3.

Jamaat candidates Shamsul Islam won in Chittagong-14 and Hamidur Rahman Azad in Cox's Bazar-2. Interestingly, Azad defeated not only the grand alliance candidate but also the four-party one as he was not the official ticket holder of the BNP-Jamaat-led alliance. 

As a component of the previous BNP-led four-party alliance, Jamaat had 18 seats in the eighth parliament in 2001 thanks to BNP's vote banks.

But this time the party faces the people's wrath for the alliance's misdeeds during its five-year tenure in the government from 2001 to 2006 and mounting demands for the trial of their war crimes.

In 1971, Jamaat stood against peoples' aspiration for an independent Bangladesh and collaborated with the Pakistani forces to exterminate the freedom-loving Bangalees by killing three million people, including women and children.

However, nothing could stop the indomitable freedom fighters who defeated the stronger Pakistani forces to snatch independence on December 16, 1971.

*Jamaat lost its political rights during the rule of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman but was rehabilitated politically by the military ruler late president Ziaur Rahman after 1975.*

Jamaat had a strong political base across the country under another army ruler, HM Ershad, from 1982 to 1990. It emerged as a political factor in the fifth parliamentary elections in 1991, getting 18 seats.

But in the seventh parliamentary election in 1996, Jamaat got only three seats.

After the 2001 elections, in which BNP got a landslide victory over Awami League, Nizami and Mojahid were made ministers and they roamed the country with the flag of Bangladesh, which they opposed in 1971.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> *Latest Poll Result.. *
> 
> AL led Aliance - 244
> BNP led Aliance - 31
> Others - 5
> 
> 20 seat result yet to be decared but in all of them AL is leading in a huge margin.


By observing Musharraf regime's occasional defiance against WAR PARTY, Dr. Shirin Mazari once commented like NURA KUSTI (Patano Khela) got new dimension in Pakistani land. Perhaps she didn't realize that the perimeter/scope of her thoughts actually covered puppet's run territory of entire Muslim world and BANGLADESHI SELECTION(AKA ELECTION) proved to be another acid test in that regard. Probably no one knew what would be the pay back of the thieveries of 50,000 black votes by BUSHISTS but the 'Scheme of shifting paradigm in Muslim countries' seemed a WAY BIGGER PLAN THAN RESPECTING PEOPLE'S MANDATE. What happened in BD today was nothing but the extension IND, ISRO's tyranny in another Muslim land. Putting moles in all over BD's power echelons and using army against its own people, enemies of mankind pulled off 'The biggest electioneering forgery' (http://www.newagebd.com/election/) in human history IMHO. In earlier post I predicted it (http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/15974-conspiracy-bring-awami-league-power-2.html) and the contradiction between outpouring support for BNP by BD nationals in election campaign VS Engineered result was the testament of my prediction. Muslim's wellbeing died with the leaving of PAK ARMY from BD land in 71 and 28 OCT, 06's onward (



) bore the truth of it. How can we revive it, should be the next priority of our thoughts IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khuda Baksh

*Victory for Liberation War Heroes*

The Daily Star - Details News

A year-long nationwide campaign to try war criminals culminated in an overwhelming vote of confidence for the Sector Commanders' Forum yesterday, as their chief AK Khandakar and Rafiqul Islam swept to victory last night as part of the AL-led grand electoral alliance.

*The forum ran a year-long nationwide campaign to try war criminals, rallying a massive anti-war criminal support in yesterday's polls, defeating all of Jamaat-e-Islami's top leaders who are accused of involvement in war crimes and of collaborating with occupying Pakistani forces in 1971.*

Khandakar, deputy chief of 1971 Liberation Forces, won in Pabna-2 constituency defeating BNP's Selim Reza Habib by over 20,000 votes. Khandakar, the first chief of Bangladesh Air Force received 1,16,730 votes while his opponent received 95,000.

Bir Uttam Rafiqul Islam, the commander of Sector 1 during the War of Liberation, cliched victory from Chandpur-5 as an AL candidate.

The forum, a platform of the liberation war sector commanders and freedom fighters, published a list of war criminals to raise awareness largely among new voters to vote against war criminals, who turned out in droves to vote out Jamaat.


----------



## Khuda Baksh

*This is a great day in the history of the sub-continent.

Congratulations to the people of Bangladesh!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> By observing Musharraf regime's occasional defiance against WAR PARTY, Dr. Shirin Mazari once commented like NURA KUSTI (Patano Khela) got new dimension in Pakistani land. Perhaps she didn't realize that the perimeter/scope of her thoughts actually covered puppet's run territory of entire Muslim world and BANGLADESHI SELECTION(AKA ELECTION) proved to be another acid test in that regard. Probably no one knew what would be the pay back of the thieveries of 50,000 black votes by BUSHISTS but the 'Scheme of shifting paradigm in Muslim countries' seemed a WAY BIGGER PLAN THAN RESPECTING PEOPLE'S MANDATE. What happened in BD today was nothing but the extension IND, ISRO's tyranny in another Muslim land. Putting moles in all over BD's power echelons and using army against its own people, enemies of mankind pulled off 'The biggest electioneering forgery' (http://www.newagebd.com/election/) in human history IMHO. In earlier post I predicted it (http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/15974-conspiracy-bring-awami-league-power-2.html) and the contradiction between outpouring support for BNP by BD nationals in election campaign VS Engineered result was the testament of my prediction. Muslim's wellbeing died with the leaving of PAK ARMY from BD land in 71 and 28 OCT, 06's onward (W9pfPeKONYY[/media] - Awami Brutality on the Dark OCT 28, 2006) bore the truth of it. How can we revive it, should be the next priority of our thoughts IMO.




Only because of people like you our country can not progress.Everytime ordinary people try to take a step forward,you people pull us backward.You are talking about AL atrocities that too from Tarek Zia's channel.I think we can also find BNP-JAAMAT atrocities too.But let us forget all the things of past and take the country forward.
I think BNP should cooperate and accept the result instead of playing blame game.And AL should work with BNP and take BD forward,instead of taking revenge.
Inshallah Bangladesh will become a developed country if these two parties work together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azmax007

leonblack08 said:


> Inshallah Bangladesh will become a developed country if these two parties work together.


Or perhaps insh'Allah, a third powerful political party will rise in the time to come, which defies political violence and keeps promises and has no beef with any party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salman nedian

iajdani said:


> *Jamaat in jeopardy *
> The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again, this time through peoples' verdict. While it is a sweet revenge for Bangladeshis against the war criminals, the verdict will make stronger the demand for their trial.
> 
> In the historic ninth parliamentary elections held yesterday, Jamaat-e-Islami, collaborators of the Pakistani occupation forces in 1971, faced the worst election debacle winning only two seats out of 38 it contested for.
> 
> Jamaat's big shots including Ameer Motiur Rahman Nizami, Secretary General Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojahid and central leader Delwar Hossain Saydee -- lawmakers in the last parliament -- have been rejected by voters.
> 
> Nizami, who contested the elections from Pabna-1 constituency, lost to M Shamsul Haque Tuku, while Mojahid managed to grab third position in Faridpur-3.
> 
> Jamaat candidates Shamsul Islam won in Chittagong-14 and Hamidur Rahman Azad in Cox's Bazar-2. Interestingly, Azad defeated not only the grand alliance candidate but also the four-party one as he was not the official ticket holder of the BNP-Jamaat-led alliance.
> 
> As a component of the previous BNP-led four-party alliance, Jamaat had 18 seats in the eighth parliament in 2001 thanks to BNP's vote banks.
> 
> But this time the party faces the people's wrath for the alliance's misdeeds during its five-year tenure in the government from 2001 to 2006 and mounting demands for the trial of their war crimes.
> 
> In 1971, Jamaat stood against peoples' aspiration for an independent Bangladesh and collaborated with the Pakistani forces to exterminate the freedom-loving Bangalees by killing three million people, including women and children.
> 
> However, nothing could stop the indomitable freedom fighters who defeated the stronger Pakistani forces to snatch independence on December 16, 1971.
> 
> *Jamaat lost its political rights during the rule of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman but was rehabilitated politically by the military ruler late president Ziaur Rahman after 1975.*
> 
> Jamaat had a strong political base across the country under another army ruler, HM Ershad, from 1982 to 1990. It emerged as a political factor in the fifth parliamentary elections in 1991, getting 18 seats.
> 
> But in the seventh parliamentary election in 1996, Jamaat got only three seats.
> 
> After the 2001 elections, in which BNP got a landslide victory over Awami League, Nizami and Mojahid were made ministers and they roamed the country with the flag of Bangladesh, which they opposed in 1971.



Were these elections against Pakistan or Bangladeshi people had to elect their leaders? If there is such environment there that elections are against pro Islamic forces than one can understand the forces behind these election results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

COngrats to the Awami League! Congrats to the People!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

salman nedian said:


> Were these elections against Pakistan or Bangladeshi people had to elect their leaders? If there is such environment there that elections are against pro Islamic forces than one can understand the forces behind these election results.



Jamaat is always known as a traitor party in Bangladesh and it will remain in the same way...because what they did in '71 will never be forgotten...
my father was a freedom fighter and he told me many things about it...
Many present leaders of Jamaat including Nizami are known as traitors in Bangladesh...they slaughtered many Bengalis including Freedom Fighters and raped many innocent woman......So, I dont wanna call them Muslims...
If you ever come to Bangladesh and visit the "Liberation War Museum" you'll get many solid proves against it...
My above mentioned statement is not the expression of hate against Pakistan, but, telling the truth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

salman nedian said:


> Were these elections against Pakistan or Bangladeshi people had to elect their leaders? If there is such environment there that elections are against pro Islamic forces than one can understand the forces behind these election results.



No this election is not against Pakistan, as Pakistan was not even mentioned a single time in the whole election process. I believe next govt will take the Bangladesh-Pakistan relationship to the next level. AL already pledged to form a south asian task force to combat terrorism which includes Pakistan as well. Pakistan itself will be benifited from that.
The election was not also against pro Islamic forces rather against pro crooked pro liar pro incompetent forces. *You will be surprised to know that AL people pray five times a day more than BNP people. Using Islam as part of their political game does not make anybody pro islamic force.. *I hope I made things clear here...


----------



## salman nedian

The problem is that in sub-continent you have to be either with Pakistan or with India, so if people in Bangladesh elect anti-Pakistani people than this is a worrying sign coz we know Awami league despite been founded by Suharwardi is not pro-Pakistan and if they tilt towards India than the situation will not be very good. Although we respect the opinion of people there but these sentences tell us the story:

&#8216;The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again&#8217;

&#8216;Collaborators of the Pakistani occupation forces in 1971 faced the worst election debacle winning only two seats out of 38 it contested for.&#8217;

&#8216;Victory for Liberation War Heroes.&#8217;


----------



## leonblack08

salman nedian said:


> The problem is that in sub-continent you have to be either with Pakistan or with India, so if people in Bangladesh elect anti-Pakistani people that this is a worrying sign coz we know Awami league despite been founded by Suharwardi is not pro-Pakistan and if they tilt towards India than the situation will not be very good. Although we respect the opinion of people there but these sentences tells us the story:
> 
> The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again
> 
> Collaborators of the Pakistani occupation forces in 1971 faced the worst election debacle winning only two seats out of 38 it contested for.
> 
> Victory for Liberation War Heroes.





Listen brother,Jaamat e Islami people raped and killed civilians during 1971.My question to you:
Can a muslim rape??
Can a muslim kill an innocent irrespective of what religion he follows??
But Jaamatis did these things.Now only Allah knows best what should we call them.
They are war criminals and they will pay for it Inshallah.

About BD-PAK relations,we hope it will strengthen as there are democratic Govt. on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

leonblack08 said:


> Listen brother,Jaamat e Islami people raped and killed civilians during 1971.My question to you:
> Can a muslim rape??
> Can a muslim kill an innocent irrespective of what religion he follows??
> But Jaamatis did these things.Now only Allah knows best what should we call them.
> They are war criminals and they will pay for it Inshallah.
> 
> About BD-PAK relations,we hope it will strengthen as there are democratic Govt. on both sides.



  i think, u messed up the right facts completely, very opposite

indians r celebrating, tht shows the wind direction!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman nedian

leonblack08 said:


> Listen brother,Jaamat e Islami people raped and killed civilians during 1971.My question to you:
> Can a muslim rape??
> Can a muslim kill an innocent irrespective of what religion he follows??
> But Jaamatis did these things.Now only Allah knows best what should we call them.
> They are war criminals and they will pay for it Inshallah.
> 
> About BD-PAK relations,we hope it will strengthen as there are democratic Govt. on both sides.



I agree that there were war atrocities and those who committed crimes should not call them Muslims but I am not talking about Jamaat-e-Islami, I m also asking about BNP and I doubt that Awami League will have friendly relations with Pakistan. They would rather go for India.

Time will tell but Awami league should develop brotherly relations with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

U-571 said:


> i think, u messed up the right facts completely, very opposite



*AND HOW IS THAT???
PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME.*


----------



## leonblack08

salman nedian said:


> I agree that there were war atrocities and those who committed crimes should not call them Muslims but I am not talking about Jamaat-e-Islami, I m also asking about BNP and I doubt that Awami League will have friendly relations with Pakistan. They would rather go for India.
> 
> Time will tell but Awami league should develop brotherly relations with Pakistan.



YES TIME WILL TELL THAT BROTHER.I know some AL member are pro Indian but lets see what happens.
One thing,I know some AL supporters,who supports Pakistan when there is a cricket match between Pakistan and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

Bangladesh Elections have proved that democracy has bounced back. Its good to see rapists and murderers have been defeated! I didnt know that Jamaat E Islami were war criminals and I happy to see the results. 

Bangladesh should Not be Pro India or Pro Pakistan! It should be Pro Bangladesh! Let the People Win always!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salman nedian

ahmeddsid said:


> Bangladesh should Not be Pro India or Pro Pakistan! It should be Pro Bangladesh! Let the People Win always!



Thats right! Awami league should protect Bangladeshs interests and should not achieve Indian goals like we have the example of Farraka Barrage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> Bangladesh Elections have proved that democracy has bounced back. Its good to see rapists and murderers have been defeated! I didnt know that Jamaat E Islami were war criminals and I happy to see the results.
> 
> Bangladesh should Not be Pro India or Pro Pakistan! It should be Pro Bangladesh! Let the People Win always!


*
BULL'S EYE BROTHER!!*

PRO-BANGLADESHI,That's what should be BD's approach.


----------



## salman nedian

Choyon said:


> Mr. Nedian, don't be stupid. All the above three statements are true to every bengalis' knowledge. JI is a killer anti-liberation party that BD should have banned long ago. You're a pak dsnt mean you must support murderers. If you call that pak nationalism, then US ppl supporting war on iraq and afghan are also probably being good US nationalists (which in no way is true as war hurts the initiating country a lot, as we can see today). And of course, as per my knowledge, liberation war heroes did win. Your statements sound as if your trying to insult the BD ppl's greatest struggle for freedom.



Take it easy mate! I have not insulted their struggle and I respect them. First of all u must bring those to justice who killed people in Gujarat, Punjab and Kashmir, who are uncontrollable and murderers of innocent people.

Thanks.


----------



## ahmeddsid

Sirji we are talking about Bangladesh and you are talking about India!!! How can Bangladeshis bring the Gujrat murders to Justice?? Talk sensible please, its not at all related to the topic! Learn to accept the Decision made by the Electorate of Bangladesh and stop meddling in Indias Internal affairs.


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> *
> BULL'S EYE BROTHER!!*
> 
> PRO-BANGLADESHI,That's what should be BD's approach.


like the nationalistic fervour in you and the way you colored the letters, its appealing, red and green, my fav colors!! Now you all must work to Make Bangladesh a name to be reckoned with and Prove to all those who still look down to Bangladesh as a source of Labour supply! I am sure with Hard work and Faith, you all can succeed. Democracy Zindabad!


----------



## ahmeddsid

I had a talk with a friend of mine, she is an actress in Bangladesh, Alisha Pradhan. She sounds really happy about Awami League winning it and she is telling that it will be a new Beginning. I dont know the ground realities in Bangladesh, But I feel the people are happy and excited with the election results. Yes it truly is a mature decision on their part. The Military must also be commended I feel.


----------



## salman nedian

ahmeddsid said:


> Sirji we are talking about Bangladesh and you are talking about India!!! How can Bangladeshis bring the Gujrat murders to Justice?? Talk sensible please, its not at all related to the topic! Learn to accept the Decision made by the Electorate of Bangladesh and stop meddling in Indias Internal affairs.



My dear Friend! Choyon is from India and the way he was enthusiastic about war crimes forced me to write this, I think you need to see whom I am talking too and than make comments.

We respect the decision made by the people and my comments were pointing towards the future policy of Awami league I did not deny election results.


----------



## ahmeddsid

salman nedian said:


> My dear Friend! Choyon is from India and the way he was enthusiastic about war crimes forced me to write this, I think you need to see whom I am talking too and than make comments.
> 
> We respect the decision made by the people and my comments were pointing towards the future policy of Awami league I did not deny election results.


Sir, I didnt feel its right to bring in Indian matters here when the Bangladeshi People are celebrating a great victory, Victory for Democracy! Thats why I told it. Anyways have a Great Day, God Speed


----------



## salman nedian

ahmeddsid said:


> Sir, I didnt feel its right to bring in Indian matters here when the Bangladeshi People are celebrating a great victory, Victory for Democracy! Thats why I told it. Anyways have a Great Day, God Speed



Actually Pakistan and Bangladeshs matters are quite close to each other due to our common past and I noticed the negative feelings about Pakistan in those statements so when we talk about building relationships we need to see a new beginning. Thats what I feel and I showed my concerns.


----------



## ahmeddsid

salman nedian said:


> Actually Pakistan and Bangladeshs matters are quite close to each other due to our common past and I noticed the negative feelings about Pakistan in those statements so when we talk about building relationships we need to see a new beginning. Thats what I feel and I showed my concerns.


For that matter Sir, All our Matters are close, Because Previously we were all ONE!  God Speed


----------



## salman nedian

ahmeddsid said:


> For that matter Sir, All our Matters are close, Because Previously we were all ONE!  God Speed



So India can be brought in our discussion.


----------



## ahmeddsid

salman nedian said:


> So India can be brought in our discussion.


Well I wouldnt advice on this thread, because its for Bangladesh


----------



## TopCat

salman nedian said:


> The problem is that in sub-continent you have to be either with Pakistan or with India, so if people in Bangladesh elect anti-Pakistani people than this is a worrying sign coz we know Awami league despite been founded by Suharwardi is not pro-Pakistan and if they tilt towards India than the situation will not be very good. Although we respect the opinion of people there but these sentences tell us the story:
> 
> The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again
> 
> Collaborators of the Pakistani occupation forces in 1971 faced the worst election debacle winning only two seats out of 38 it contested for.
> 
> Victory for Liberation War Heroes.



One thing I can guarantee you that, if there were a war between India and Pakistan, Bangladesh will not side with either of them irrespective of who ever political party in power (BNP/AL). Remember Kargill????

And also on peace time.. there wont be any alliance with Pakistan to screw India neither there will be any alliance with India to screw Pakistan!!!

Who ever dream on either of those are living in a fantasy world.. 


> The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again
> 
> Collaborators of the Pakistani occupation forces in 1971 faced the worst election debacle winning only two seats out of 38 it contested for.
> 
> Victory for Liberation War Heroes.



The above all are true and those people will have to face some criminal charges this time.. Insallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

A sad very sad day for pro-islamic force in Bangladesh. Bangladeshi just dug their own grave by voting awami dalal to power. Very Miserable day coming ahead for the islamic force in bangladesh. I wouldn't be Surprise if their a all out civil war coming ahead. 


4-party worker killed in Pabna :: Election 2008 :: bdnews24.com ::

4-party worker killed in Pabna 
Wed, Dec 31st, 2008 3:07 am BdST 


Pabna, Dec 30 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; One was killed and two others injured in a terrorist attack on Tuesday at Dighigohail of Char Tarapur union under sadar upazilla in the district. 

Local BNP leader Habibur Rahman Tota claimed that they were all four-party alliance workers. 

The deceased was identified as Shahabuddin, also known as Shaheb Ali, and the injured as 'Alauddin' and 'Nazrul'. 

Officer in charge Iqbal Hossain told bdnews24.com: "A group of terrorists forced their way into Ali's house at around 8am and stabbed and wounded him." 

"They also committed arson attacks on three houses including Ali's, and Alauddin and Nazrul were injured during this time," said Hossain. 

Ali, Alauddin and Nazrul were rushed to Rajshahi Medical College Hospital, but doctors declared Ali dead, the police officer said. 

Habibur Rahman Tota told bdnews24.com: "Ali, Alauddin and Nazrul worked for the BNP-led four-party alliance and so they were attacked."


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> A sad very sad day for pro-islamic force in Bangladesh. Bangladeshi just dug their own grave by voting awami dalal to power. Very Miserable day coming ahead for the islamic force in bangladesh. I wouldn't be Surprise if their a all out civil war coming ahead.
> 
> 
> 4-party worker killed in Pabna :: Election 2008 :: bdnews24.com ::
> 
> 4-party worker killed in Pabna
> Wed, Dec 31st, 2008 3:07 am BdST
> 
> 
> Pabna, Dec 30 (bdnews24.com)  One was killed and two others injured in a terrorist attack on Tuesday at Dighigohail of Char Tarapur union under sadar upazilla in the district.
> 
> Local BNP leader Habibur Rahman Tota claimed that they were all four-party alliance workers.
> 
> The deceased was identified as Shahabuddin, also known as Shaheb Ali, and the injured as 'Alauddin' and 'Nazrul'.
> 
> Officer in charge Iqbal Hossain told bdnews24.com: "A group of terrorists forced their way into Ali's house at around 8am and stabbed and wounded him."
> 
> "They also committed arson attacks on three houses including Ali's, and Alauddin and Nazrul were injured during this time," said Hossain.
> 
> Ali, Alauddin and Nazrul were rushed to Rajshahi Medical College Hospital, but doctors declared Ali dead, the police officer said.
> 
> Habibur Rahman Tota told bdnews24.com: "Ali, Alauddin and Nazrul worked for the BNP-led four-party alliance and so they were attacked."



I hope the current administration will look into the matter with iron hand. We don't want any goons to take over the power house once again like the way it were since 2001.


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> A sad very sad day for pro-islamic force in Bangladesh. Bangladeshi just dug their own grave by voting awami dalal to power. Very Miserable day coming ahead for the islamic force in bangladesh. I wouldn't be Surprise if their a all out civil war coming ahead.



What do you mean by pro-Islamic??Just because they have beards and wears tupi does not make them MUMIN.
Didn't these Jamaati people rape and killed people???THAT'S NOT WHAT ISLAM SAYS.
Didn't our prophet say that there will be people in the end days of the world,who will look like muslims but their work will be against Islam???
ALLAH knows best what these Jamaatis are.



Al-zakir said:


> I wouldn't be Surprise if their a all out civil war coming ahead



Civil war?? are you kidding me??Army will kick the ARSES of anyone who tries anything like that inshallah.

Let us stop blaming each other and work together to take our country forward.


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> What do you mean by pro-Islamic??Just because they have beards and wears tupi does not make them MUMIN.
> Didn't these Jamaati people rape and killed people???THAT'S NOT WHAT ISLAM SAYS.
> Didn't our prophet say that there will be people in the end days of the world,who will look like muslims but their work will be against Islam???
> ALLAH knows best what these Jamaatis are.
> 
> 
> 
> Civil war?? are you kidding me??Army will kick the ARSES of anyone who tries anything like that inshallah.
> 
> Let us stop blaming each other and work together to take our country forward.


May your tribe Increase! Its people like you who should be at the helm of affairs! Having a beard and raping people wont save u from the hellfire, this is what all these so called Mullahs should understand! Very true about the Last days, Our Prophet has warned us against Hypocrites! God Speed


----------



## Prodigy17

Gents, congrats from my side for reverting back to democracy. Its not for us to comment on who should and should not win. Bangladesh is a dear country for us and i'm sure new administration will be friendly towards Pakistan but even if it is not, it is not our problem and people of Bangladesh will decide what they want. One thing though, please stop bringing Pakistan's name in a negative light as it will only show that our feelings are not being reciprocated. We have nothing to do with these elections and you may enjoy victory of your favorites by using appropriate language. Congrats again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> What do you mean by pro-Islamic??Just because they have beards and wears tupi does not make them MUMIN.
> Didn't these Jamaati people rape and killed people???THAT'S NOT WHAT ISLAM SAYS.
> Didn't our prophet say that there will be people in the end days of the world,who will look like muslims but their work will be against Islam???
> ALLAH knows best what these Jamaatis are.
> 
> 
> 
> Civil war?? are you kidding me??Army will kick the ARSES of anyone who tries anything like that inshallah.
> 
> Let us stop blaming each other and work together to take our country forward.



Well, brother you have to prove it in the supreme court before label them with serous Allegation. Majority jammat follower born after 1971. lisen in a serious not all I have to say is if awami can bring the happiness to poor people of bd and they don't harm Islam like in the past than I don't mind. Let see how the handle the need of people in BD.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Well, brother you have to prove it in the supreme court before label them with serous Allegation. Majority jammat follower born after 1971. lisen in a serious not all I have to say is if awami can bring the happiness to poor people of bd and they don't harm Islam like in the past than I don't mind. Let see how the handle the need of people in BD.



I agree with you.. Let them face the trial first. AL pledged that they will arrange trial this time on!!! Hopefully they do, otherwise BD people will Kick their assssss again in next election....


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> Well, brother you have to prove it in the supreme court before label them with serous Allegation. Majority jammat follower born after 1971. lisen in a serious not all I have to say is if awami can bring the happiness to poor people of bd and they don't harm Islam like in the past than I don't mind. Let see how the handle the need of people in BD.



Well you don't need any proof for people like nizami,golam azam.There are many pictures of them which proves they were razakars.
I am not saying AL is saint but since the whole nation literally, supported them and brought them to power,let us accept the result and see how AL rules the country.
This election was fair,just saw a news report from RTV(Falu's channel,BNP leader),where they showed people of all classes accepted the poll results.
So BNP should stop whinning and accept everything.It would be greatest blunder by BNP if they do anything rebellious here because people will not tolerate anything like that.Last two years we were happy as there was no strikes.It should remain like that.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Well you don't need any proof for people like nizami,golam azam.There are many pictures of them which proves they were razakars.



I disagree.. without trial we can only defeat them in the election but cant put them behind the bar also cant stop them contesting in the next election and fool our innocent people with so called religion



leonblack08 said:


> So BNP shoul stop whinning and accept everything.It would be greatest blunder by BNP if they do anything rebellious here because people will not tolerate anything like that.Last two years we were happy as there was no strikes.It should remain like that.



I think BNP will accept the result and AL will do its best to accommodate the opposition in the decision making process... 

We should hope for the best...


----------



## devgupt

Congratulations to Awami League And Sheikh Hasina
Hope she eliminates corruption and criminalisation and truely builds a 'Sonar Bangla'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> I agree with you.. Let them face the trial first. AL pledged that they will arrange trial this time on!!! Hopefully they do, otherwise BD people will Kick their assssss again in next election....



you know what, I am Actually tired of this war criminal issue. I would like to see it to end. This is gone for too long. This issue creating division in BD. Awami should show some balls and go for the trial this time. They have the people mandate so let see if they keep the promise this time. The also promise to change the Constitution of BD.....A lot of promise, let see if they deliver...........


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> I disagree.. without trial we can only defeat them in the election but cant put them behind the bar also cant stop them contesting in the next election and fool our innocent people with so called religion




Yeah you are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geromix

Congrats to BD and its people!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Results &#39;staged&#39;: Khaleda :: Election 2008 :: bdnews24.com ::

'Staged' results unacceptable: Khaleda 
Wed, Dec 31st, 2008 12:23 am BdST 

Dhaka, Dec 30 (bdnews24.com) - BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia on Tuesday night alleged the announcement of results after Monday's national vote was staged to defeat the four-party alliance. 

She further alleged that 'vote rigging' was unprecedented. 

"After Monday's polls, the Election Commission only announced a staged result set earlier," Khaleda said at a midnight press briefing. 

After the four-party's catastrophic losses in Monday's parliamentary polls, an 'emotional' Khaleda chaired an emergency meeting of the party's highest policymaking body, the National Standing Committee, on Tuesday evening. 

"The results of the staged election is not acceptable to BNP," Khaleda told reporters after the meeting. 

The two-time former prime minister 'thanked' the chief election commissioner ATM Shamsul Huda "for presenting the nation with a staged election". 

Asked whether she was rejecting the results, Khaleda said, "You can understand what is meant by 'unacceptable'". 

Prior to the meeting of the 11-strong committee, Khaleda appeared emotional as she waved at a few hundred supporters from the second floor of the office around 6:45pm, witnesses said. 

She stood there in silence for sometime as party supporters shouted slogans. 

The meeting was the first organisational move after the party's defeat in Monday's general elections. 

BNP secretary general Khandaker Delwar Hossain, committee members Khandker Mosharraf Hossain, RA Ghani, Chowdhury Tanvir Ahmed Siddiqui, Khandker Mahbub Uddin Ahmad and M Shamsul Islam attended the meeting at the chairperson's Gulshan office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slugger

Had BNP and AL prior to election result declaration alleged rigging but promised not to contest the results?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

slugger said:


> Had BNP and AL prior to election result declaration alleged rigging but promised not to contest the results?



Well its the political culture of Bangladesh as both the party is headed by two insane ladies.. You know how ladies behave... they are like devils... 

Dont worry... once you are married to them .. you cant get rid of them...


----------



## devgupt

the last sentence
hmmmmmm
was funny very funny


----------



## devgupt

One good thing that Sheikh Hasina Wajed did was that she made UN declare 
21st February as the International Mother language day.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Hasina to be sworn in as Bangladesh PM by January 10*​
Updated at: 2345 PST, Tuesday, December 30, 2008 
DHAKA: Awami League president Sheikh Hasina will take over as Prime Minister by January 10, her close aide told reporters in Dhaka on Tuesday.

He said, the party, being a democratic one, has to summon its central working committee and presidium to take stock of the situation following landslide victory in the ninth parliamentary poll to forming what he said a government of good governance.

Well carefully choose the cabinet members, he said adding that Awami League will also meet its allies to discuss the structure of the cabinet.

Meanwhile, a senior member of the caretaker cabinet M Anwarul Iqbal said on Tuesday power would be handed over to an elected government in 10 days after the results were gazetted and oaths taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Only because of people like you our country can not progress.Everytime ordinary people try to take a step forward,you people pull us backward.You are talking about AL atrocities that too from Tarek Zia's channel.I think we can also find BNP-JAAMAT atrocities too.But let us forget all the things of past and take the country forward.
> I think BNP should cooperate and accept the result instead of playing blame game.And AL should work with BNP and take BD forward,instead of taking revenge.
> Inshallah Bangladesh will become a developed country if these two parties work together.



Only because people like me are out there, unenlightened have chance to be insightful. Only because a few like me volunteer just cause, other become opportune to understand what is real forwardness and what not! Now you are going to tell TARIQ owns YOU TUBE and expect people here to believe his atrocity like Goeblian concoction. I agree with the fact that you can find millions of TARIQ, BNP-JI's atrocities from the mouth pieces of same, who have claimed TARIQ has stole CRORES but hasnt recovered a penny. Selling hearts to dhotis because of their powerfulness and asking BNP, JI to do the same is the real defeat to me. So, shame on you! Moreover, why are you asking me to forget the past after ALs stage-managed victory? Why hasn't it been done by RAWAMY LEAGUERS when AL goons have shut down the whole country, bleed its people to death? 

BNP, JI are hundred times more co-operative and pro-people than historic AL traitors but don't ask to accept them fake defeat, which in the past has turned the entire nation as defeatists and it would continue to be the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## idune

ahmeddsid said:


> Bangladesh Elections have proved that democracy has bounced back. Its good to see rapists and murderers have been defeated! I didnt know that Jamaat E Islami were war criminals and I happy to see the results.
> 
> Bangladesh should Not be Pro India or Pro Pakistan! It should be Pro Bangladesh! Let the People Win always!



So you fed with WRONG information. Some old Jammat leaders has been *accused* of crime during liberation war BUT no one able to prove it in court of law.

After independence Sheikh Mujib, Awami league prime minister made law in parliament that provided amnesty for wrong doing during war. But since his daughter came into politics this war crime has been made seasonal issue to gain political mileage. And with direct indian support and propagation if I may add. From 1991  1996 Awami league made the same seasonal "war criminal" issue without any proof but then turned around and made political understanding with same Jammat leaders who they accused for war crime.

From 1996 to 2001 Awami league was in power and there was no movement by Awami league to push any legal proceedings against these alleged crimes.

Awami league is just deceiving people with their fake promise and seasonal game and some people are too eager to dance. In few years these Jammat current leaders will be out of leadership and new post 1971 generation will be at the helm of Jammat; what will be Awami seasonal political game?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> What do you mean by pro-Islamic??Just because they have beards and wears tupi does not make them MUMIN.
> Didn't these Jamaati people rape and killed people???THAT'S NOT WHAT ISLAM SAYS.



Its not about MUMIN but its about policy against Islamic Policy about Islamic belief, culture, practices and freedom to do so. Its about policy stand Awami league has so far been promised to its foreign (Indo-US and Israeli) masters that goes against belief, culture, sentiment, practice and freedom to do so.

In case you forget nearly 90&#37; of Bangladeshis are Muslims. Our population is very very moderate and forward looking. Yet Awami league try to sell &#8220;secularism&#8221; as cause of our independence. First "secularism" has nothing to do with our independence. BUT &#8220;secularism&#8221; cause serves indian motive behind our independence and current agenda. That very &#8220;secular&#8221; cause serves agenda of crusade against Muslim population in neo con driven world.

But one thing some people who subscribed to Awami propagation do not realize - being Muslim, practicing it and using it for just cause does not automatically means going against inspiration of independence or aligned with Pakistan or evil cause. But that&#8217;s the false flag argument Indians had planted and Awami league had been propagating. 

If you have not realized these broader issues then you are arguing from very shallow point.


> Civil war?? are you kidding me??Army will kick the ARSES of anyone who tries anything like that inshallah.



In case you have not realized our army had already been deduced to a mercenary army. Look at the definition of &#8220;mercenary&#8221; &#8211; meaning army that do anything for money, no allegiance, principal, no dedications are matter.

Our army do the work for UN money and listen to their command rather than our own.
Awami league had bought mig fighters to show people off. But people did not realize or know that no weapon/ missile were bought for those planes. One does not have to tell that without weapons these fighters were nothing but show.
.
Wait till few more years lets see how much of REAL scope and capability (except ones in pipeline) of defense forces are reduced or (enhanced???).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> So you fed with WRONG information. Some old Jammat leaders has been *accused* of crime during liberation war BUT no one able to prove it in court of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After independence Sheikh Mujib, Awami league prime minister made law in parliament that provided amnesty for wrong doing during war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no such law made!!! Only people who did not have any criminal record were waived of trial. Collaborator act was repealed by Ziaur Rahman and people were let go by him. Even people with conviction were set free by Mr. Zia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1991  1996 Awami league made the same seasonal "war criminal" issue without any proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not the issue of AL, people already given the verdict, no matter whoever political party in power now on, has to try those criminals. Honeymoon days are over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awami league is just deceiving people with their fake promise and seasonal game and some people are too eager to dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they just won the election through some promises. We are yet to see whether those are fake or not!! you have no other choice but to wait!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## TopCat

> Its not about MUMIN but its about policy against Islamic Policy about Islamic belief, culture, practices and freedom to do so. Its about policy stand Awami league has so far been promised to its foreign (Indo-US and Israeli) masters that goes against belief, culture, sentiment, practice and freedom to do so.


These empty rhetorics are no more a hot sale in Bangladesh. Proved in this election!!! People want concrete political vision not bogus boo!!!



> If you have not realized these broader issues then you are arguing from very shallow point.



Yes you should look into broader issues, instead of narrow religious division and fake foreign threat!!! People already given their verdict.




> In case you have not realized our army had already been deduced to a mercenary army. Look at the definition of mercenary  meaning army that do anything for money, no allegiance, principal, no dedications are matter.


You should call ACC with proof if you find any!! The institution is in place now and we are moving towards modernity!!!




> Awami league had bought mig fighters to show people off. But people did not realize or know that no weapon/ missile were bought for those planes. One does not have to tell that without weapons these fighters were nothing but show.



Huh!!!! funny isnt it!!! 




> Wait till few more years lets see how much of REAL scope and capability (except ones in pipeline) of defense forces are reduced or (enhanced???).



Yes lets wait!!!


----------



## TopCat

devgupt said:


> One good thing that Sheikh Hasina Wajed did was that she made UN declare
> 21st February as the International Mother language day.



Yes thats true!!! But we are yet to see indigenous people could learn their own language in primary education. I heard they are trying to introduce that in Chittagong Hill Tracts.


----------



## salman nedian

This war criminals issue is such a complex issue that if we keep on insisting on it we can never improve our relations. We admit that there were some atrocities committed from our side but on the other hand Mukti Bahini killed people also so whom will we punish? 

It was a national tragedy and may Allah forgive us all that we killed our people and broke this sacred land which was founded by sacrificing millions of lives. Let Allah punish all those who killed people wather its Pakistani administration or Mukti Bahini.

I know many of Bangladeshi friends will not agree with me but to move forward we need to heal this septic and show the world that we still are one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> There were no such law made!!! Only people who did not have any criminal record were waived of trial. Collaborator act was repealed by Ziaur Rahman and people were let go by him. Even people with conviction were set free by Mr. Zia.



Awami league just claimed to win just yesterday and you are propagating false information already. Once again exposed typical Awami League character of LIE and decit. Kamal Hossain brought the resolution for this amensty check the histoy.

And to expose more of typical ignorance and lie, Zia did not repeal any act only allowed political rights. Political right that was suffocated by creating one party rule by Awami league.




> This is not the issue of AL, people already given the verdict, no matter whoever political party in power now on, has to try those criminals. Honeymoon days are over!!



When Awami league comes to power war crime issue disappear but make crocc tears when they want to go to power. Why should people trust them this time around? By the way this you, who said no law is required to try someone for war crime. That is a tall order. If that is the precedence then I can make you or anyone who is old enough, a war criminal in a heart beat. 

Any criminal be that war or any other reason should be punished. But political exploitation and lawless demand without proof will make accuser even bigger criminal. Rather than being drunk in Awami high octane propagation have them proof the case in court. That is democratic and civilized way.




> Well, they just won the election through some promises. We are yet to see whether those are fake or not!! you have no other choice but to wait!!



Oh we are holding our breath .....




> These empty rhetorics are no more a hot sale in Bangladesh. Proved in this election!!! People want concrete political vision not bogus boo!!!



Hope you know the meaning of rhetoric. When asked how Awami league would finance the plan for 10 taka/kg rice and free fertilizer, Hasina or any one from Awami league had no answer. By the way only two of these Awami league promises will cost 50000 cr taka or about $8 billion. Lets see what is your answer to financing???? Awami league deception at its best. 




> Yes you should look into broader issues, instead of narrow religious division and fake foreign threat!!! People already given their verdict.



I should repeat my answer - If you have not realized these broader issues then you are arguing from very shallow point. Besides, people did not vote to deceive , in case you have not come out of that trend.



> You should call ACC with proof if you find any!! The institution is in place now and we are moving towards modernity!!!



ACC is a institution .... pleaaase !!!! even Hasina would not agree because the way ACC tortured people to get signature in blank sheet of paper and then filed cases. Highest court of the nation dismissed most of ACC cooked up cases. And not to mention ACC chairman and his family members are involved in big ticket corruption. 

I am beginning laugh at your flimsy hype poor information


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Only because people like me are out there, unenlightened have chance to be insightful. Only because a few like me volunteer just cause, other become opportune to understand what is real forwardness and what not! Now you are going to tell TARIQ owns YOU TUBE and expect people here to believe his atrocity like Goeblian concoction. I agree with the fact that you can find millions of TARIQ, BNP-JI's atrocities from the mouth pieces of same, who have claimed TARIQ has stole CRORES but hasnt recovered a penny. Selling hearts to dhotis because of their powerfulness and asking BNP, JI to do the same is the real defeat to me. So, shame on you! Moreover, why are you asking me to forget the past after ALs stage-managed victory? Why hasn't it been done by RAWAMY LEAGUERS when AL goons have shut down the whole country, bleed its people to death?
> 
> BNP, JI are hundred times more co-operative and pro-people than historic AL traitors but don't ask to accept them fake defeat, which in the past has turned the entire nation as defeatists and it would continue to be the same.



Tarek Zia owns Channel 1 not you tube.Look at the channel monogram.

And last of all,since you have prejudice against AL,I think I should leave you alone.
I am one of those swinging first time voters who voted for a change.BNP had their chance and failed miserably.We gave AL a chance and let's see how they fare.If they fail,we will kick them out in the next election in the same manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Its not about MUMIN but its about policy against Islamic Policy about Islamic belief, culture, practices and freedom to do so. Its about policy stand Awami league has so far been promised to its foreign (Indo-US and Israeli) masters that goes against belief, culture, sentiment, practice and freedom to do so.
> 
> In case you forget nearly 90&#37; of Bangladeshis are Muslims. Our population is very very moderate and forward looking. Yet Awami league try to sell &#8220;secularism&#8221; as cause of our independence. First "secularism" has nothing to do with our independence. BUT &#8220;secularism&#8221; cause serves indian motive behind our independence and current agenda. That very &#8220;secular&#8221; cause serves agenda of crusade against Muslim population in neo con driven world.
> 
> But one thing some people who subscribed to Awami propagation do not realize - being Muslim, practicing it and using it for just cause does not automatically means going against inspiration of independence or aligned with Pakistan or evil cause. But that&#8217;s the false flag argument Indians had planted and Awami league had been propagating.
> 
> If you have not realized these broader issues then you are arguing from very shallow point.




Alright,BNP-Jamat the so called pro-Islamic power had their time on the throne.What did they do???
Do you know during their period BLUE FILMS were shown in Bangla movies??Why didn't they do anything???
Go to Gulshan,Dhanmondi,Uttara after dark,and find out how the sons and daughters of these so called PRO-ISLAMIC forces lead their life.I know cause I live there.IS THAT WHAT ISLAM SAY??
NOW DON'T GIVE THE EXCUSE OF RELIGION.Its only a show to earn people's sympathy.If you still don't get it,then its not my headache.




idune said:


> In case you have not realized our army had already been deduced to a mercenary army. Look at the definition of &#8220;mercenary&#8221; &#8211; meaning army that do anything for money, no allegiance, principal, no dedications are matter.
> 
> Our army do the work for UN money and listen to their command rather than our own.
> Awami league had bought mig fighters to show people off. But people did not realize or know that no weapon/ missile were bought for those planes. One does not have to tell that without weapons these fighters were nothing but show.
> .
> Wait till few more years lets see how much of REAL scope and capability (except ones in pipeline) of defense forces are reduced or (enhanced???).



And what did BNP-JAMAAT buy??F-7BG???How many missiles they bought??don't include C-802 because it was during caretaker Govt. period.
Do you know large amount foreign currency comes to our country in this process??That is helping our coutry's growth.Don't you want your country to improve??
As far as I know during BNP time BD Army was the maximum contributor of peacekeepers.If you want to blame someone for your stupid theory then blame BNP.
I am totally surprised at your statement of terming BD army *Mercenary*.I suggest you go back and learn the meaning and come back.MERCENARIES does not protect a country.
Yes we shall wait and see what happens.So preserve your precious comments for future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

salman nedian said:


> This war criminals issue is such a complex issue that if we keep on insisting on it we can never improve our relations. We admit that there were some atrocities committed from our side but on the other hand Mukti Bahini killed people also so whom will we punish?
> 
> It was a national tragedy and may Allah forgive us all that we killed our people and broke this sacred land which was founded by sacrificing millions of lives. Let Allah punish all those who killed people wather its Pakistani administration or Mukti Bahini.
> 
> I know many of Bangladeshi friends will not agree with me but to move forward we need to heal this septic and show the world that we still are one.



Listen brother,the war criminals here are the Bengali collaborators who killed fellow Bangladeshis.And the demand for justice is not only by AL but by greater majority of people.Many non-political groups and students wants their punishment.

About BD-PAK friendship,Sheikh Hasina just addressed the nation in a press conference and clearly stated her foreign policy."friendship to all and enemity to none."She proposed to create a SOUTH ASIAN TASK FORCE to counter terrorism in the SAARC countries,especially Pakistan,Bangladesh and India.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## leonblack08

*No findings of polls 'blueprint': Commonwealth 

*​

Commonwealth observer group for Bangladesh parliamentary elections today said they did not find any evidence to justify BNPs claim that Mondays parliament election was held under a 'blueprint'.

Head of the Commonwealth election observer group Cassam Uteem today came up with this view at a press conference at the Pan Pacific Sonargaon Hotel while giving an official statement on the ninth parliamentary elections.

We dont have any evidence of election engineering. I believe that other national and international observers also did not find such evidence, he said.

Responding to a question, Uteem hoped that the opposition in the new parliament would play their democratic role for the welfare of the society with constructive criticism. Our hope is that winner and losers will work together for the country, he said.

In the statement, chief of the observer team said the 29th Decembers parliamentary elections have been of crucial importance for Bangladesh and an integral element in the on-going efforts to improve democratic governance in the country.

As a result of the elections, democratic life in the country can be resumed and the parliament re-constituted, nearly two years after the imposition of the state of emergency, he added.

The statement said the elections had been credible, meeting many of the key benchmarks for democratic elections, and represented a crucial step in the continuing effort to strengthen democracy and improve governance in the country.

Uteem said: It is a time for leaders on all sides to grasp this opportunity and display statesmanship, with political forces, whether they are a future government or opposition, working in a spirit of mutual respect and co-operation to address the challenges facing the country.

In their key findings, the Commonwealth observer team found that the elections in Bangladesh for the ninth parliament have been competitive and inclusive, with many of the basic rights and freedoms provided, once the state of emergency had been fully lifted.

We feel the intention and outcome have been to achieve as credible an election as possible in an extremely polarised political environment, Uteem said.

He said that the election has been credible and met many of the benchmarks for democratic elections to which Bangladesh has committed itself.

He mentioned that the state of emergency did impact negatively on the environment in the build up to the election, limiting basic rights and freedoms, including the ability of parties and individuals to associate freely and placing limitations of freedom of expression.

During the campaign there were reports of some clashes between party activists, particularly in the build-up to election day, though thankfully these were of a limited and isolated in nature, he said.

Indicating some incidents in some areas and some complaints filed with the Election Commission, Uteem said the Commonwealth observer team found that people peacefully turned out to vote in extremely large numbers, the right to vote was provided for and people were free to express their will and cast vote in secret.


----------



## devgupt

idune said:


> In case you have not realized our army had already been deduced to a mercenary army. Look at the definition of mercenary  meaning army that do anything for money, no allegiance, principal, no dedications are matter.
> 
> Our army do the work for UN money and listen to their command rather than our own.



You have a problem with Bangladesh army working on UN assignments? whats wrong with that? Many countries do so routinely including India and Pakistan. It is good since it gives exposure to different arenas and also allows interaction among different nation armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Alright,BNP-Jamat the so called pro-Islamic power had their time on the throne.What did they do???
> Do you know during their period BLUE FILMS were shown in Bangla movies??Why didn't they do anything???
> Go to Gulshan,Dhanmondi,Uttara after dark,and find out how the sons and daughters of these so called PRO-ISLAMIC forces lead their life.I know cause I live there.IS THAT WHAT ISLAM SAY??
> NOW DON'T GIVE THE EXCUSE OF RELIGION.Its only a show to earn people's sympathy.If you still don't get it,then its not my headache.



There is difference between policy level matter and street corner issue. It clearly shows your incapability of understanding amd making argument. 



> And what did BNP-JAMAAT buy??F-7BG???How many missiles they bought??don't include C-802 because it was during caretaker Govt. period.
> Do you know large amount foreign currency comes to our country in this process??That is helping our coutry's growth.Don't you want your country to improve??
> As far as I know during BNP time BD Army was the maximum contributor of peacekeepers.If you want to blame someone for your stupid theory then blame BNP.
> I am totally surprised at your statement of terming BD army *Mercenary*.I suggest you go back and learn the meaning and come back.MERCENARIES does not protect a country.
> Yes we shall wait and see what happens.So preserve your precious comments for future



F-7BG has much more firepower with full suite of armament then mig without any. Any people with 2 cent understanding would know.

Framework for getting C-802 was done during BNP time along with making BN a 3D force. It was BNP who signed comprehensive defence pact with China. And because of that we even have new prodution line for infantry weapon.

F-7BG was bought around 6-7 million per aircraft and was less than what Pakistan or other countries paid for similar configuration. So money wise it was best buy. By the way there is still a corruption case against Hasina in mig purchase.

As for army making more money from UN during BNP time, that was BNP mistake of not realizing army is increasingly becoming a mercenaries force.
The way army today and direction its heading, one can only expect worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

devgupt said:


> You have a problem with Bangladesh army working on UN assignments? whats wrong with that? Many countries do so routinely including India and Pakistan. It is good since it gives exposure to different arenas and also allows interaction among different nation armies.



Its not problem working in UN mission. Its problem when they become over jealous for money. They will even do anything including discard primary mission of protecting the country.

Indian army has not shown that trait and deeply loyal to their primary mission of protecting their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## devgupt

idune said:


> Its not problem working in UN mission. Its problem when they become over jealous for money. They will even do anything including discard primary mission of protecting the country.
> 
> Indian army has not shown that trait and deeply loyal to their primary mission of protecting their country.



what is this ? You are saying that Bangladesh Army is more interested in UN missions than securing your country?

I dont know about Bangladesh UN involvement , but I am sure max to max a few thousand army men would be away on UN missions. Rest all would be in your country.So I dont think it really weakens your defence. 

It seems that you have a differing security perception from them.
Someone who is sitting in US(your location is written as US) knows more and cares more about security of Bangladesh than its army officers?They who are educated and trained in defence affairs have a poor grasp of Bangladeshi security? One or two officers might be wrong, some actions may be debatable, but saying a whole institution is not comitted is too strong a charge.

Self-righteousness has its limits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

salman nedian said:


> This war criminals issue is such a complex issue that if we keep on insisting on it we can never improve our relations. We admit that there were some atrocities committed from our side but on the other hand Mukti Bahini killed people also so whom will we punish?
> 
> It was a national tragedy and may Allah forgive us all that we killed our people and broke this sacred land which was founded by sacrificing millions of lives. Let Allah punish all those who killed people wather its Pakistani administration or Mukti Bahini.
> 
> I know many of Bangladeshi friends will not agree with me but to move forward we need to heal this septic and show the world that we still are one.


You have some conceptual problem here. Nobody demanding to try anybody who killed Mukti Bahini. That was a war and both sides suppose to bear the casualties. But if anybody killed unarmed civilians must be tried. On 25th of March there were no Mukti Bahini. But PAK soldiers started indiscriminate killing from rickshaw puller to slum dweller, police, EPR, street dogs.. You name it... We just want those to be tried... 
It was also mentioned that if even Mukti Bahini killed any civilian must be tried as well... The trial is about war criminals not against any particular group.


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> You have some conceptual problem here. Nobody demanding to try anybody who killed Mukti Bahini. That was a war and both sides suppose to bear the casualties. But if anybody killed unarmed civilians must be tried. On 25th of March there were no Mukti Bahini. But PAK soldiers started indiscriminate killing from rickshaw puller to slum dweller, police, EPR, street dogs.. You name it... We just want those to be tried...
> It was also mentioned that if even Mukti Bahini killed any civilian must be tried as well... The trial is about war criminals not against any particular group.


People who rape, and murder innocent civilians should be hanged, be them Pakistani, Indian or bloody damn from Timbaktu Period! Its always the civilians who bear the brunt of a war!


----------



## TopCat

> Awami league just claimed to win just yesterday and you are propagating false information already. Once again exposed typical Awami League character of LIE and decit. Kamal Hossain brought the resolution for this amensty check the histoy.
> 
> And to expose more of typical ignorance and lie, *Zia did not repeal any act *only allowed political rights. Political right that was suffocated by creating one party rule by Awami league.



Collaborator repeal act 1975 is here signed by Ziaur Rahman... bdlaws.gov website.. No more comments..
http://www.bdlaws.gov.bd/pdf/510___.pdf




> When Awami league comes to power war crime issue disappear but make crocc tears when they want to go to power. Why should people trust them this time around?



I want you also join hand to press AL to try those criminals this time.. 





> Oh we are holding our breath .....


Thanks ... way to go...





> Hope you know the meaning of rhetoric. When asked how Awami league would finance the plan for 10 taka/kg rice and free fertilizer, Hasina or any one from



Twisted interpretation of her remarks.. She mentioned 10Tk/Kg rice at the time of her regime...




> I should repeat my answer - If you have not realized these broader issues then you are arguing from very shallow point. Besides, people did not vote to deceive , in case you have not come out of that trend.



Enough deceiving is done to the people of Bangladesh for the last 38 years.. We all should unite to press our government to fulfill their pledges what they promised before election..




> ACC is a institution .... pleaaase !!!!
> I am beginning laugh at your flimsy hype poor information



I know where you coming from. But this is the people and the peoples' government is in power now. Lets help them to sort things out, if there were any flaws in it.. Keep pressing and is the only way forward...


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Tarek Zia owns Channel 1 not you tube.Look at the channel monogram.
> 
> And last of all,since you have prejudice against AL,I think I should leave you alone.
> I am one of those swinging first time voters who voted for a change.BNP had their chance and failed miserably.We gave AL a chance and let's see how they fare.If they fail,we will kick them out in the next election in the same manner.



It wasn't Channel I's journalists, who only filmed the videos but also the other lots. Entire series of RAKTE RANJITO was even in ***************. But the owner of it, who apparently became a liar, deceiver and an exaggerator to the core conveniently, changed the tone. And for info. Alleged ownership of CRORES, Channel 1 by Tariq Zia was based on murkiness like Saddam hatching on WMD and OBL pulling 9/11 off from cave. 

Now, I don't think that you even care what prejudice is or what disseminating truth since flip/flop in your posts are evident. And in what area BNP has failed more than AL? Name one, please? If conniving infiltrators of AL hasn't networked in military and intelligent agencies with foreign murderers of Muslims to make it as THE WORST OF WORSE traitorous mercenary forces then you would know how many million lie they have produced under the VENEER OF EMERGENCY to put WHOLE SALE CORRUPT tag on BNP, JIs leaders. Today GMUA, ERSHAD and HANIF as the forms of new Mir Jafar, Mir Sadik, and Miron are claiming new SHIRAJ like TARTIQ corrupts that too resemble the aftermath of PLASHI, which cost us 190 years of enslavement and you are siding with them? Shame on you again. Finally you are an opportunist, 'parrot of timing' if you knowingly give pathological criminals, traitors chances to institutionalize crime in the whole country to see how they fare again. We have seen how they have fared for years and only fool or criminal/shallow actor would repeat it. Are you one of them?


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Collaborator repeal act 1975 is here signed by Ziaur Rahman... bdlaws.gov website.. No more comments..
> http://www.bdlaws.gov.bd/pdf/510___.pdf...


Isn't funny to see how frequently anti-JI propagation stuff are popping up on the WEBSITES but those can't be found in JURY'S DELIBARATION PAPERS or in national gadget. One doesn't need to go too far to find out how these are getting financed if he/she knows the magnitude of the budget of anti-Muslim intelligent agencies 
(US Spy Agencies Spent $47.5 Billion Last Year). Now get this, today AL can practice politics even for Zia but you are blaming ZIA that shows the historic trait of back stabbing of AL though. 



iajdani said:


> I want you also join hand to press AL to try those criminals this time...


Satanic cleverish proposal at it worst. Now I ask what your Dhoti name is and what ID do you use in BR as well as in Sangh paribar?



iajdani said:


> But this is the people and the peoples' government is in power now...


Somebody here is claiming Government of the crook, by the crook and for the crook is as people's government... Opps!


----------



## TopCat

> Isn't funny to see how frequently anti-JI propagation stuff are popping up on the WEBSITES but those can't be found in JURY'S DELIBARATION PAPERS or in national gadget. One doesn't need to go too far to find out how these are getting financed if he/she knows the magnitude of the budget of anti-Muslim intelligent agencies(US Spy Agencies Spent $47.5 Billion Last Year). Now get this, today AL can practice politics even for Zia but you are blaming ZIA that shows the historic trait of back stabbing of AL though


. 

Well this is a BD government website and were introduced under your Jamaat government. You should ask them... Not me..




> Satanic cleverish proposal at it worst. Now I ask what your Dhoti name is and what ID do you use in BR as well as in Sangh paribar?
> 
> 
> Somebody here is claiming Government of the crook, by the crook and for the crook is as people's government... Opps!



No comments.. tasteless...


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> .
> 
> Well this is a BD government website and were introduced under your Jamaat government. You should ask them... Not me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comments.. tasteless...



A sacred statement for your type to be enlightened. Muslim rulers had lost Spanish, Mughal and Ottoman Empires PRIMERILY because of their niceness/etiquette in the first place. And Jamaati's present down fall are no different from theirs. Now tell me where is Jamati signature on it since you are claiming JAMAATI GOVERNMENT is mine. I can tell you for sure though why BNP, JI had to comply with WAR PARTY's demand. Remember how Mush gave in by one phone threat of either you were with us or them? BNP's hybrid top brass wasn't any different in uplifting their imans either at that context. Was JAMAATIS involve in it, I doubted it although their guilt in association with BNP was questionable in Muslim BNP's suicidal through secular nationalist's hands?

Sometimes good flavor gets tasteless when it is not an usual one like Roosevelt once said that Nicaragua was his SOB, so he was acceptable but Saddam wasnt to his post-decissors because his was a differnt breed.


----------



## U-571

now seems like bangla has same pakistan like democracy!!, LOL!!, congratulations


----------



## robincrusoe

*India pins hope on 'friend' Hasina's second innings*

31 Dec 2008, 0027 hrs IST, TNN


NEW DELHI: There was cautious optimism in India as the Sheikh Hasina-led Awami League stormed back to power in Bangladesh on Tuesday. The Grand Alliance led by Awami League won a landslide victory in the general elections which marked the country's return to multi-party democratic system after two years. 

Hasina has always been looked upon as a friend in India and it was during her tenure (1996-2001) that New Delhi enjoyed its most cordial relations with Dhaka. The country was under emergency rule for the past two years and while India always favoured return to democracy, it managed to strike a working relationship with Dhaka during this period which helped it curb use of Bangladeshi soil for terrorist activities. 

India, however, is hopeful that Hasina will go one step further and ensure that no anti-India activity is carried out there. "India congratulates the people of Bangladesh on the fair, peaceful and free conduct of their general elections which mark the return to multi-party democratic politics in a close and friendly neighbour. 

The historic victory of the Awami League and the Grand Alliance led by Sheikh Hasina is a major landmark in democratic politics in South Asia. The people of Bangladesh have spoken with one voice to reiterate their faith in the democratic process and their desire for development and progress," a foreign ministry statement said. 

Fortunately for India, the hardline Jamat-e-Islami, an ally of Khalida Zia's BNP, was almost wiped off in the elections. It could win only two seats as opposed to 20 in 2001. 
"India and Bangladesh share common values, a commitment to democracy and a multi-faceted historical relationship, in every field of human endeavour. India looks forward to working closely with the newly elected government in Bangladesh to further stren-gthen our bonds of friendship and cooperation in the quest for peace and development," the statement said. 

With terrorism in the region a pressing concern, specially after the Mumbai attacks, Sheikh Hasina's victory will bring some comfort to New Delhi as she took tough steps against the anti-India militant groups when she was in power in the mid-1990s. In contrast, there was a sharp spike in militancy and Islamic fundamentalism during Zia's tenure. 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh congratulated Hasina over telephone saying, ''India looks forward to working with the government and the people of Bangladesh in the years ahead for the mutual benefit of the people of the two countries." 

Foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee said he hoped the new government will deal more effectively with terrorism and see it as a problem that didn't affect India alone.

India pins hope on 'friend' Hasina's second innings-South Asia-World-The Times of India


----------



## idune

robincrusoe said:


> *India pins hope on 'friend' Hasina's second innings*
> 
> 31 Dec 2008, 0027 hrs IST, TNN
> 
> Foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee said he hoped the new government will deal more effectively with terrorism and see it as a problem that didn't affect India alone.



Translation indian dictation on Hasina has already started....from Pranab statement he seems to be moving to export terrorism to Bangladesh.


----------



## robincrusoe

idune said:


> Translation indian dictation on Hasina has already started....from Pranab statement he seems to be moving to export terrorism to Bangladesh.



Twisted minds...Twisted logics


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> There is difference between policy level matter and street corner issue. It clearly shows your incapability of understanding amd making argument.



It is the only way to get out of trouble,by saying your is adversary is incapable of understanding anything.I understand man,don't cry.





idune said:


> F-7BG has much more firepower with full suite of armament then mig without any. Any people with 2 cent understanding would know.



F-7 BG better than Mig-29??Is it the biggest joke of the year??
You are making lame excuses mr.Know it all.As far as I know R-73,R-27 and R-77 are used in BAF.Which is enough.
Migs form the backbone of our air force.
Just because you saw pictures of Mig-29s with no missiles does not mean we do not use any.Who knows may be you saw Mig-29UB the trainer version of mig-29,BAF has 2 of these.
Furthermore,F-7 BG and Mig-29 both have different roles.
F-7 BG is air guard and Mig-29 is for air supremacy and exceptional in dog fighting.So comparing them at first place is a mistake.


----------



## idune

ahmeddsid said:


> only anti freedom guys, who were against independence will think India as a threat I feel. India is Bangladesh's friend and respects it. Long Live the Friendship!



And an indian has authority to decide and mark who is not for Bangladeshi freedom? And yet call such authority over Bangladesh and Bangladeshi independence as independence?

indian controlling and hegemonic agenda could not be more vivid.

More striking is that Awami folks here gladly accepted indian control over us. Goes to show Awami selling out the country people was afraid of already been started.


----------



## Raquib

idune said:


> Translation indian dictation on Hasina has already started....from Pranab statement he seems to be moving to export terrorism to Bangladesh.



I heard Hasina on the television that, her govt would form "South Asian Task Force" which would be dealling with the terrorist organization across the South Asia region...whats your oppinion regarding this matter???


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Its not problem working in UN mission. Its problem when they become over jealous for money. They will even do anything including discard primary mission of protecting the country.
> 
> Indian army has not shown that trait and deeply loyal to their primary mission of protecting their country.



*You are totally unaware of things around.*

We have only 9 thousand troops in UN missions.It is good for them because they are getting money,new equipment which are not included in Army budget and last and most important of all,they are gaining experience.
If you don't have the capabilities to understand these matters then refrain from commenting on these matters.


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> It is the only way to get out of trouble,by saying your is adversary is incapable of understanding anything.I understand man,don't cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-7 BG better than Mig-29??Is it the biggest joke of the year??
> You are making lame excuses mr.Know it all.As far as I know R-73,R-27 and R-77 are used in BAF.Which is enough.
> Migs form the backbone of our air force.
> Just because you saw pictures of Mig-29s with no missiles does not mean we do not use any.Who knows may be you saw Mig-29UB the trainer version of mig-29,BAF has 2 of these.
> Furthermore,F-7 BG and Mig-29 both have different roles.
> F-7 BG is air guard and Mig-29 is for air supremacy and exceptional in dog fighting.So comparing them at first place is a mistake.


Mig 29 is a 4th gen fighter! Its better than F7 which is a chinese copy of the Mig 21 anyday, even when its not flying lol!!!!! Now who in their right minds would compare Mig 21 with Mig 29???? Leon u r bang on Bro!


----------



## leonblack08

devgupt said:


> what is this ? You are saying that Bangladesh Army is more interested in UN missions than securing your country?
> 
> I dont know about Bangladesh UN involvement , but I am sure max to max a few thousand army men would be away on UN missions. Rest all would be in your country.So I dont think it really weakens your defence.
> 
> It seems that you have a differing security perception from them.
> Someone who is sitting in US(your location is written as US) knows more and cares more about security of Bangladesh than its army officers?They who are educated and trained in defence affairs have a poor grasp of Bangladeshi security? One or two officers might be wrong, some actions may be debatable, but saying a whole institution is not comitted is too strong a charge.
> 
> Self-righteousness has its limits



You are right man.

This man idune most probably lacks knowledge about BD and I don't blame him as he is so far from the country.

BD army has more than 150000 troops and only 9000 are on UN mission.In which way BD's security is threatened??
To me since BD is one of the top contributors to UN,so if any country invades BD which has very little chance,UN will definitely support BD.

@Idune

You talk about India attacking BD.If it happens then who will save your country??It will be our brave Army,not *YOU*.So stop criticising army for whatever reasons you have.I know your reason is political because most BNP supporters are saying Army helped AL to victory.


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> Mig 29 is a 4th gen fighter! Its better than F7 which is a chinese copy of the Mig 21 anyday, even when its not flying lol!!!!! Now who in their right minds would compare Mig 21 with Mig 29???? Leon u r bang on Bro!



Unfortunately some people just don't try to understand that.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> It is the only way to get out of trouble,by saying your is adversary is incapable of understanding anything.I understand man,don't cry.
> 
> F-7 BG better than Mig-29??Is it the biggest joke of the year??
> You are making lame excuses mr.Know it all.As far as I know R-73,R-27 and R-77 are used in BAF.Which is enough.
> Migs form the backbone of our air force.
> Just because you saw pictures of Mig-29s with no missiles does not mean we do not use any.Who knows may be you saw Mig-29UB the trainer version of mig-29,BAF has 2 of these.
> Furthermore,F-7 BG and Mig-29 both have different roles.
> F-7 BG is air guard and Mig-29 is for air supremacy and exceptional in dog fighting.So comparing them at first place is a mistake.



Its not the discussion about the role of fighters which you alluding to. It was and is the FACT that Awami league bought something just to deceive people of their defense commitment. You are so desperately trying to mask Awami wrong doing with gibberish. 

R-77 or R27, these missile were bought by later government NOT by Awami one. Show us the proof otherwise. 

And no one compared two types of aircraft. it was facts regarding purchasing. Dont caught up with indian habit of twisting statement.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> It wasn't Channel I's journalists, who only filmed the videos but also the other lots. Entire series of RAKTE RANJITO was even in ***************. But the owner of it, who apparently became a liar, deceiver and an exaggerator to the core conveniently, changed the tone. And for info. Alleged ownership of CRORES, Channel 1 by Tariq Zia was based on murkiness like Saddam hatching on WMD and OBL pulling 9/11 off from cave.
> 
> Now, I don't think that you even care what prejudice is or what disseminating truth since flip/flop in your posts are evident. And in what area BNP has failed more than AL? Name one, please? If conniving infiltrators of AL hasn't networked in military and intelligent agencies with foreign murderers of Muslims to make it as THE WORST OF WORSE traitorous mercenary forces then you would know how many million lie they have produced under the VENEER OF EMERGENCY to put WHOLE SALE CORRUPT tag on BNP, JIs leaders. Today GMUA, ERSHAD and HANIF as the forms of new Mir Jafar, Mir Sadik, and Miron are claiming new SHIRAJ like TARTIQ corrupts that too resemble the aftermath of PLASHI, which cost us 190 years of enslavement and you are siding with them? Shame on you again. Finally you are an opportunist, 'parrot of timing' if you knowingly give pathological criminals, traitors chances to institutionalize crime in the whole country to see how they fare again. We have seen how they have fared for years and only fool or criminal/shallow actor would repeat it. Are you one of them?



From your location I can see you are from New York,correct me if I am wrong.
In that case I am aware of the circumstances in BD better than you,because I am seeing everything fresh whereas you are getting news of BD that too depends on from what type of media you are getting the news.
Obviously you just saw one side of the coin.

Tarek Zia's father,President Zia ur Rahman was not corrupt and hence he did not have that much of wealth.How come Tarek Zia who was expelled from BAF Shaheen college,become the owner of so much wealth??
Be it Dandy Dyeing or Channel 1 or many more.
Do you know Malaysian Govt. blocked him to enter because he was carrying 17 bags full of dollars.This news was later oppressed with accuracy.
Many senior BNP leaders didn't like Tarek as he was so corrupt.Now don't tell me to get a proof.
He didn't use to behave well with the Senior army generals,often calling them by their names and calling "tui","tora".The result of it he suffered dearly.He was beaten brutally by Army in the custody.I know as my cousine is in BAF.
About the proof of his deeds.Don't you understand there was a deal between army generals and Khaleda zia,all those meetings before election....remember??Those were for the release of Tarek and Koko.

Now you call me opportunists or anything,I give a ******.I know what I am .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> F-7 BG better than Mig-29??Is it the biggest joke of the year??You are making lame excuses mr.Know it all.As far as I know R-73,R-27 and R-77 are used in BAF.Which is enough.
> Migs form the backbone of our air force.
> Just because you saw pictures of Mig-29s with no missiles does not mean we do not use any.Who knows may be you saw Mig-29UB the trainer version of mig-29,BAF has 2 of these.
> Furthermore,F-7 BG and Mig-29 both have different roles.
> F-7 BG is air guard and Mig-29 is for air supremacy and exceptional in dog fighting.So comparing them at first place is a mistake.



A potent Toyota Camry Camry is better than engine less Mercedes, wouldn't you agree? Our Mig-29s were already used when those were purchased and were grounded for years. It was BNP GOVT that re-negotiated the deal and made them flyable. Now, let me tell you one thing, every defence purchase has to be detailed out unlike what BDMILITARY (AKA amcc AKA Roh Afza AKA Gripen59 AK 50 other false names according to Maruf of BDSDF) tells others. Having said that I want to ask what are the serial numbers of R-73, R-77 etc? Furthermore, our Migs aren't even close to a position to make them SMT standard. Then how are they BVR capable? What Asique tells us are outright lie and exaggeration, which infect don't serve us but make us fools and who is he deceiving, anyway? By any standard F-7 BGs are very good in point defence. IND retrofitted 125 of its old Mig-21s with ISROs avionics, electronics whilest ours came with better condition initially than Indians. Infect F-7BGs were celebrated as poor man's F-16s. So, discounting them as vintage isn't rational IMHO.


----------



## Raquib

Possession of the Bangladesh Air Force:

3 Bell 206L LongRanger 
12 Bell 212 
4 C-130B Hercules 
4 Cessna 152 
2 Cessna 337F 
12 Cessna T-37B 
22 Chengdu F-7MG/F-7M 
7 Chengdu FT-7B 
8 L-39ZA Albatros 
12 Nanchang A-5C Fantan 
36 Nanchang CJ-6 
10 Shenyang FT-6 (MiG-19) 
3 An-26 
3 An-32 
15 Mi-17 
6 MiG-29 
2 MiG-29UB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Its not the discussion about the role of fighters which you alluding to.  It was and is the FACT that Awami league bought something just to deceive people of their defense commitment. You are so desperately trying to mask Awami wrong doing with gibberish.
> 
> R-77 or R27, these missile were bought by later government NOT by Awami one. Show us the proof otherwise.
> 
> And no one compared two types of aircraft. it was facts regarding purchasing. Dont caught up with indian habit of twisting statement.




Pity my Bro...
When these Defence equipments are bought they are usually for a period of time and within which the supplier provides everything and Govt. pays the suppliers during this time,in case you don't know.

The first batch of 8 migs were brought at 1999 and second were scheduled for 2001.In between there was a change of govt. and the duty fell on BNP govt. to pay the rest of the money.
BNP stopped paying Russia when they found some equipments were undergraded,which is good for BNP's part.But again started paying them after discussions between both parties.

you see when the F-7 BGs were flying from China to BD,they were not carrying any missiles but eventually they got their missiles.

Now one thing I forgot to mention,The best frigate in BD navy was brought during AL period.This frigate type is said to the most modern frigate of its class in the region according to the Bangladesh Navy.Now it is commissioned as BNS Khalid Bin Walid.

In 1994-95, the then government, in principal, decided to purchase a naval frigate for Bangladesh Navy, but it did not mature due to indecision. In the following year (1995-96), a decision was taken. According to schedule, the frigate was to be received on June 18, 2001.The frigate was first commissioned on June 20 in 2001 as BNS Bangabandhu in Bangladesh Navy.

May be BNP purchased in quantity,16 F-7s compared to 8 migs,but look at the quality.

If AL had not bought anything during their tenure then you could have said AL does not want strong army.But they did buy things,so we can't blame them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> A sacred statement for your type to be enlightened. Muslim rulers had lost Spanish, Mughal and Ottoman Empires PRIMERILY because of their niceness/etiquette in the first place. And Jamaati's present down fall are no different from theirs. Now tell me where is Jamati signature on it since you are claiming JAMAATI GOVERNMENT is mine. I can tell you for sure though why BNP, JI had to comply with WAR PARTY's demand. Remember how Mush gave in by one phone threat of either you were with us or them? BNP's hybrid top brass wasn't any different in uplifting their imans either at that context. Was JAMAATIS involve in it, I doubted it although their guilt in association with BNP was questionable in Muslim BNP's suicidal through secular nationalist's hands?
> 
> Sometimes good flavor gets tasteless when it is not an usual one like Roosevelt once said that Nicaragua was his SOB, so he was acceptable but Saddam wasnt to his post-decissors because his was a differnt breed.



Please don't compare Jamatis with Moors or Turks,they are too *HIGH CLASS *for Jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Pity my Bro...
> When these Defence equipments are bought they are usually for a period of time and within which the supplier provides everything and Govt. pays the suppliers during this time,in case you don't know.
> 
> The first batch of 8 migs were brought at 1999 and second were scheduled for 2001.In between there was a change of govt. and the duty fell on BNP govt. to pay the rest of the money.
> BNP stopped paying Russia when they found some equipments were undergraded,which is good for BNP's part.But again started paying them after discussions between both parties.
> 
> you see when the F-7 BGs were flying from China to BD,they were not carrying any missiles but eventually they got their missiles.
> 
> Now one thing I forgot to mention,The best frigate in BD navy was brought during AL period.This frigate type is said to the most modern frigate of its class in the region according to the Bangladesh Navy.Now it is commissioned as BNS Khalid Bin Walid.
> 
> In 1994-95, the then government, in principal, decided to purchase a naval frigate for Bangladesh Navy, but it did not mature due to indecision. In the following year (1995-96), a decision was taken. According to schedule, the frigate was to be received on June 18, 2001.The frigate was first commissioned on June 20 in 2001 as BNS Bangabandhu in Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> May be BNP purchased in quantity,16 F-7s compared to 8 migs,but look at the quality.
> 
> If AL had not bought anything during their tenure then you could have said AL does not want strong army.But they did buy things,so we can't blame them.



agree dude...


----------



## idune

Raquib said:


> I heard Hasina on the television that, her govt would form "South Asian Task Force" which would be dealling with the terrorist organization across the South Asia region...whats your oppinion regarding this matter???



That is the framework under which Bangladesh intelligence (DGFI, NSI, RAB etc), defense forces and defense policy will be controlled by India. South Asian Taskforce is just ambiguity skin that will be created to establish indian control over other weaker states in south Asia. Policy dictate will come from Delhi offcourse in name of cooperation Awami league govt will sell out vital element of our independence. 

I do not think Pakistan will participate in such indian scheme.

In first press conf Hasina gave, one Chinese journalist asked about what would Hasina govt do to deep cooperation set by pervious govt. She was visibly uneasy and did not answer the question. This should provide clue where she is going to take us.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> A potent Toyota Camry Camry is better than engine less Mercedes, wouldn't you agree? Our Mig-29s were already used when those were purchased and were grounded for years. It was BNP GOVT that re-negotiated the deal and made them flyable. Now, let me tell you one thing, every defence purchase has to be detailed out unlike what BDMILITARY (AKA amcc AKA Roh Afza AKA Gripen59 AK 50 other false names according to Maruf of BDSDF) tells others. Having said that I want to ask what are the serial numbers of R-73, R-77 etc? Furthermore, our Migs aren't even close to a position to make them SMT standard. Then how are they BVR capable? What Asique tells us are outright lie and exaggeration, which infect don't serve us but make us fools and who is he deceiving, anyway? By any standard F-7 BGs are very good in point defence. IND retrofitted 125 of its old Mig-21s with ISROs avionics, electronics whilest ours came with better condition initially than Indians. Infect F-7BGs were celebrated as poor man's F-16s. So, discounting them as vintage isn't rational IMHO.



Can YOU give me a serial number for the Migs??NO 
Does this mean there are no Migs in the country??It is simply beyond our reach.Don't you know in the web sites of BD army,navy and air force there are no details of arms we have??does this mean we don't have any??
How do you know our Migs can't be upgraded to SMT??Any link please.




M_Saint said:


> Infect F-7BGs were celebrated as poor man's F-16s. So, discounting them as vintage isn't rational IMHO.


 Did I say F-7s are junk??Go read my posts if you have any doubt.
But you can't compare them to Migs.Both play different roles and both are important to BAF.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *You are totally unaware of things around.*
> 
> We have only 9 thousand troops in UN missions.It is good for them because they are getting money,new equipment which are not included in Army budget and last and most important of all,they are gaining experience.
> If you don't have the capabilities to understand these matters then refrain from commenting on these matters.


Yes, we have around 9000 troops which is actually 2nd in numbers and I infect meet the 'Cream of the Crops' of that lot. What you don't understand here is that they have become the SWALLOEST OPPORTUNISTS, TRAITOROUS BASTARDS, SOLD OUT MONEY MAKERS and the WORST MO FOS of all in our Sub-continent. For their greed for $200.00 millions, BD has lost more than $10.00 billions in last 2 years (Loss of GDP by 2 points, Stagnation of FDIs are the most destructing things in that regard). If they hadn't got sold out for money then the out going illegal entity wouldn't have lasted in power for 1 day. The General bastards and their cohorts are the ones, who have sold their hearts to INDIAN HEGEMONISTIC causes like their predecessors who had eaten in PAK barracks and had fought for IND. Their deep rooted doctrinarians are from Bengali nationalism which infect had been given birth to break PAK up. But these H.S.C passed morons don't even know where their heads and tails are although they pretend to be enlightened. The most worrying factor is that they have been pointing guns to our own people and hunting patriotic politicians by INDO, ISROs instruction Is that a good trade off for $200 million? But these idiots don't even realize that IND doesn't even want them to exist and scheming to cease their institution has already started. 

*That's why I vehemently oppose any PAK MIL's help toward these traitors since all of the material, logistical supports would help IND and enemies of mankind.*


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> That is the framework under which Bangladesh intelligence (DGFI, NSI, RAB etc), defense forces and defense policy will be controlled by India. South Asian Taskforce is just ambiguity skin that will be created to establish indian control over other weaker states in south Asia. Policy dictate will come from Delhi offcourse in name of cooperation Awami league govt will sell out vital element of our independence.
> 
> I do not think Pakistan will participate in such indian scheme.
> 
> In first press conf Hasina gave, one Chinese journalist asked about what would Hasina govt do to deep cooperation set by pervious govt. She was visibly uneasy and did not answer the question. This should provide clue where she is going to take us.



Oh you are twisting things man!!I have seen what she said.The Chinese lady's English was difficult to pick by me although my ears are fine Alhamdulillah.She has problem with her ears due to grenade attacks.
She said she wants friendship with China and wants China to invest in BD.
What's wrong in it???

I have doubt over the TASK force though.I think it will not work.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Yes, we have around 9000 troops which is actually 2nd in numbers and I infect meet the 'Cream of the Crops' of that lot. What you don't understand here is that they have become the SWALLOEST OPPORTUNISTS, TRAITOROUS BASTARDS, SOLD OUT MONEY MAKERS and the WORST MO FOS of all in our Sub-continent. For their greed for $200.00 millions, BD has lost more than $10.00 billions in last 2 years (Loss of GDP by 2 points, Stagnation of FDIs are the most destructing things in that regard). If they hadn't got sold out for money then the out going illegal entity wouldn't have lasted in power for 1 day. The General bastards and their cohorts are the ones, who have sold their hearts to INDIAN HEGEMONISTIC causes like their predecessors who had eaten in PAK barracks and had fought for IND. Their deep rooted doctrinarians are from Bengali nationalism which infect had been given birth to break PAK up. But these H.S.C passed morons don't even know where their heads and tails are although they pretend to be enlightened. The most worrying factor is that they have been pointing guns to our own people and hunting patriotic politicians by INDO, ISROs instruction Is that a good trade off for $200 million? But these idiots don't even realize that IND doesn't even want them to exist and scheming to cease their institution has already started.
> 
> That's why I vehemently oppose any PAK MIL's help toward them since all of the material, logistical supports would help IND and enemies of mankind.



Please give a link when you make any claim.How do you know we lost 10 billion or lost 2% GDP because of army??

I understand you people are pissed at the army because you think they helped AL.But don't you think you are spoiling the image of your own army in this process??
Think logically because many outsider will read your posts and they will create a negative impression about BD army in their minds.


----------



## leonblack08

Niazi9 said:


> Looks like we have couple of Bangla n!gger-loving moderators. Deleting posts that are calling out these traitorous bastards is frowned upon I guess.
> 
> If we had nukes back then in 71, I'm sure we would have made the region a quiet peaceful and highly radiated neighborhood. This election reflects what everyone always knew, Bangla's are of inferior stock and still attached to their cow worshiping cousins.



You are sick...go to bed boy.


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Oh you are twisting things man!!I have seen what she said.The Chinese lady's English was difficult to pick by me although my ears are fine Alhamdulillah.She has problem with her ears due to grenade attacks.
> She said she wants friendship with China and wants China to invest in BD.
> What's wrong in it???
> 
> I have doubt over the TASK force though.I think it will not work.



I dont want any Indian interference in Bangladesh...thats it...and I believe all the Bangladeshi people do the same thing...it will just **** up equanimity if Awami Leage embarks upon working under India...

Long Live Bangladesh...


----------



## Raquib

Niazi9 said:


> Looks like we have couple of Bangla n!gger-loving moderators. Deleting posts that are calling out these traitorous bastards is frowned upon I guess.
> 
> If we had nukes back then in 71, I'm sure we would have made the region a quiet peaceful and highly radiated neighborhood. This election reflects what everyone always knew, Bangla's are of inferior stock and still attached to their cow worshiping cousins.



how'd you get a PC in a mental hospital...which is connected to the INTERNET too!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> how'd you get a PC in a mental hospital...which is connected to the INTERNET too!!!







may be he escaped...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> may be he escaped...


----------



## leonblack08

*Election was transparent, credible: EU observers*


European Union Election Observation Mission (EUEOM) today said the December 29 election was transparent and credible which marked an important step towards re-establishing democratic governance in the country.

At a press conference at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel this afternoon, EU mission chief Graf Lambsdorff said professionalism, transparency and credibility were the hallmarks of the elections.

On BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia's claim that the election result does not reflect people's will, Lambsdorff said the result was accurate and they found no instance of fraud in the election process and vote counting.

*BNP had earlier alleged irregularities in 220 polling centers in 72 constituencies.*

Lambsdorff said, *"There can be some irregularities in some centres and that should be investigated. But the number out of around 35,000 of polling centres where irregularities alleged is very small and it will not affect the results of the election."*

The EUEOM also assessed that the elections was held in a remarkably peaceful environment.

The EU mission also hailed the roles of the caretaker government and the Election Commission.

"There were no instance of bias to any party by the caretaker government, Election Commission also deserved high marks and it is well deserved for preparing the voter list, printing ballot papers in a very short period of time, the performance of the presiding officers and vote counting," he said.

Replying to a question whether the parliament could be made effective with little representation of the opposition as BNP got only 29 seats, the EUEOM chief said still the parliament could be made effective and for that only political will is needed.

"Deputy speaker and parliamentary committees' chairmen can come from the opposition party," he said.

The EUEOM's preliminary report shows instances of intimidation in 2.8 percent polling centers observed.

According to the report, the political parties conducted their election campaigns in an open and free environment and the media enjoyed a free environment over the election.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Durran3

Hey Congratulations to Bangladesh on winning a very important election. 

I don't know why alot of Pakistani's on these boards are hostile towards Bangladesh. I am happy the Jamaat lost and they should be banned EVERYWHERE even in Paksitan they cause nothing but problems.... look at what they did in NWFP. 

I believe in Freedom of Speech but i don't believe in a thing like a RELIGIOUS PARTY. I hate Religious clergy as a governing body. Jamaat parties are for weak minded people who can't think for themselves and are looking towards complete totalitarianism. Anyways.. the only way to root out corruption is to have a stable national assembly that remains consistent over time because it flushes out the bad and brings in the good. Its a long process that may take years and even decades but there has to be a place to START.

Good luck Bangladesh and a happy new year to everyone on the Board.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Niazi9

Durran3 said:


> Hey Congratulations to Bangladesh on winning a very important election.
> 
> I don't know why alot of Pakistani's on these boards are hostile towards Bangladesh. I am happy the Jamaat lost and they should be banned EVERYWHERE even in Paksitan they cause nothing but problems.... look at what they did in NWFP.
> 
> I believe in Freedom of Speech but i don't believe in a thing like a RELIGIOUS PARTY. I hate Religious clergy as a governing body. Jamaat parties are for weak minded people who can't think for themselves and are looking towards complete totalitarianism. Anyways.. the only way to root out corruption is to have a stable national assembly that remains consistent over time because it flushes out the bad and brings in the good. Its a long process that may take years and even decades but there has to be a place to START.
> 
> Good luck Bangladesh and a happy new year to everyone on the Board.



My disdain for those people has nothing to do with Jamaat or any of those Quran thumping parties which I hate as well. Most of you don't live around them as I did growing up in the UK. They are very selfish and exploit Indian and Pakistani people equally for their own ends while stabbing them in the back. 

I apologize to all Bangla members here for my visceral opinion. But there's a reason some of the most rabid rabble rousers on here are Bangla members. In the company of Pakistani's they trash Indians and vice-versa.


----------



## leonblack08

Niazi9 said:


> My disdain for those people has nothing to do with Jamaat or any of those Quran thumping parties which I hate as well. Most of you don't live around them as I did growing up in the UK. They are very selfish and exploit Indian and Pakistani people equally for their own ends while stabbing them in the back.
> 
> I apologize to all Bangla members here for my visceral opinion. But there's a reason some of the most rabid rabble rousers on here are Bangla members. In the company of Pakistani's they trash Indians and vice-versa.



Although your assumption is wrong but anyways your apology is accepted.
Happy New Year.


----------



## leonblack08

Durran3 said:


> Hey Congratulations to Bangladesh on winning a very important election.
> 
> I don't know why alot of Pakistani's on these boards are hostile towards Bangladesh. I am happy the Jamaat lost and they should be banned EVERYWHERE even in Paksitan they cause nothing but problems.... look at what they did in NWFP.
> 
> I believe in Freedom of Speech but i don't believe in a thing like a RELIGIOUS PARTY. I hate Religious clergy as a governing body. Jamaat parties are for weak minded people who can't think for themselves and are looking towards complete totalitarianism. Anyways.. the only way to root out corruption is to have a stable national assembly that remains consistent over time because it flushes out the bad and brings in the good. Its a long process that may take years and even decades but there has to be a place to START.
> 
> Good luck Bangladesh and a happy new year to everyone on the Board.



HAPPY NEW YEAR BROTHER!


----------



## M_Saint

Niazi9 said:


> My disdain for those people has nothing to do with Jamaat or any of those Quran thumping parties which I hate as well. Most of you don't live around them as I did growing up in the UK. They are very selfish and exploit Indian and Pakistani people equally for their own ends while stabbing them in the back.
> 
> I apologize to all Bangla members here for my visceral opinion. But there's a reason some of the most rabid rabble rousers on here are Bangla members. In the company of Pakistani's they trash Indians and vice-versa.



An Indian pose as Pakistani lasted only for that long like 'Feel Good' mode did after watching SRK's movies. See, Indian couldn't hide his IDENTITY as his real color emerged. It could be understood why English rightly generalize them as BLOODY INDIANS.


----------



## leonblack08

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *Election was transparent, credible: EU observers*The Daily Star - Details News


When someone acts as judge, jury and executioner then him certifying his chosen one's conduct is a mere joke in real Judiciary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Niazi9

M_Saint said:


> An Indian pose as Pakistani lasted only for that long like 'Feel Good' mode did after watching SRK's movies. See, Indian couldn't hide his IDENTITY as his real color emerged. It could be understood why English rightly generalize them as BLOODY INDIANS.



I'm sorry I don't understand Banglish or watch trite Indian cinema. I guess I agree with the jist of your post which is don't trust India(wish your countrymen would follow), but as for the rest.....


----------



## devgupt

Happy New Year to all


----------



## M_Saint

Celebrating win in AWAMY style,

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Enjoy my Bdeshi brothers. Mo Fos of RAWAMY LEAGUERS hasn't spared a day to terrorize the whole country. Conscious people, who has seen them for over 50 years are starting to have BONE CHEALING/SHIBERING through their spines.


----------



## M_Saint

Welcome to BAKSHAL ROUND 2

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## Al-zakir

M_Saint said:


> Celebrating win in AWAMY style,
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS
> 
> Enjoy my Bdeshi brothers. Mo Fos of RAWAMY LEAGUERS hasn't spared a day to terrorize the whole country. Conscious people, who has seen them for over 50 years are starting to have BONE CHEALING/SHIBERING through their spines.



I don't expect anything less form Awami dalal. This is just a beginning. It seems to me BD people doesn't have good memory. They already forgot about 96-2001 Awami period. A lot people will be disappoint in the coming days ahead.


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> I don't expect anything less form Awami dalal. This is just a beginning. It seems to me BD people doesn't have good memory. They already forgot about 96-2001 Awami period. A lot people will be disappoint in the coming days ahead.



Brother it is not the BD people that has elected AL but the INDO-ZIO-NAZI led war party, who wants annihilation of all practicing Muslims from the planet. Dark days are mulling on Bangladeshi patriot's ways. I despise Khaleda for being so nice and not talking against army or RAB for the extra judicial killings of her dedicated cadres. My analysis indicates that neither Khaleda nor Nizami fit against murderous ALs and BHANGEE country needs to be broken into 3 parts to fix the power imbalance in our Sub-continent. Today AL goons can get away with all the murders because of BHANGEE LAND is our back yard. It is the GEOGRAPHY that has made us so vulnerable.


----------



## ahmeddsid

M_Saint said:


> Brother it is not the BD people that has elected AL but the INDO-ZIO-NAZI led war party, who wants annihilation of all practicing Muslims from the planet. Dark days are mulling on Bangladeshi patriot's ways. I despise Khaleda for being so nice and not talking against army or RAB for the extra judicial killings of her dedicated cadres. My analysis indicates that neither Khaleda nor Nizami fit against murderous ALs and BHANGEE country needs to be broken into 3 parts to fix the power imbalance in our Sub-continent. Today AL goons can get away with all the murders because of BHANGEE LAND is our back yard. It is the GEOGRAPHY that has made us so vulnerable.


Quit the bhangee crap out! Try to be civil!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Well, after going through the latest posts, I am unsure where this disucussion is heading to. Anyways as I would like to come back to the original topic.. find my following observation

1) Bangladesh started a new begining as all the political parties in this election tried to focus on future, not the past gibberish. I believe AL was the champion in it and they could sell that to the country men.

2) AL success was also due to the fact that they were for change and were willing to or proactive in reform. Caretaker govt at least could establish that the reform is needed even though minus 2 did not fly.

3) BNP's reluctance in election and in reform was the main reason of their landslide defeat.

4) BNP looks more obolete than anytime before. Their total leadership is in collapse. BNP also lost its popular support among young and women voters.

5) BNP also failed to unite the party and all the left leaning politicians are now out of power sphere which made them vulnerable and made them more stereotyped.

6) Jamaat did not loose any support but BNP lost support due to the war criminal issues among young voters.

7) AL could have gained same result even without JP as it seemed that the strenght of Boat was so strong which swept even others like LDP, JP(where seats were open) and BNP reformist. Nobody could even put up a fight.

8) This election also strengthen the power grip of two families (zia/mujib). We could not get out of this vicious circle.

9) Just a thought, what if JP and few leftist and independent decide to form a coalition and go for Opposition. Which will choke the chicken from the neck for BNP. Any possibility???

10) JP gained their ground after a long long decay. Its was JP's finest decission to form the alliance with AL.

11) There already a vacume created for a third *center right *political party in Bangladesh to substitute BNP. This is a long due as BNP failed miserably...

Please shed some of your thoughts on my above observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azmax007

salman nedian said:


> The problem is that in sub-continent you have to be either with Pakistan or with India, so if people in Bangladesh elect anti-Pakistani people than this is a worrying sign coz we know Awami league despite been founded by Suharwardi is not pro-Pakistan and if they tilt towards India than the situation will not be very good. Although we respect the opinion of people there but these sentences tell us the story:
> 
> The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again
> 
> Collaborators of the Pakistani occupation forces in 1971 faced the worst election debacle winning only two seats out of 38 it contested for.
> 
> Victory for Liberation War Heroes.



Bhaisab, the Jamaati people are called "rajakars" and according my family who were there during the war in 1971, the rajakars were Bengali traitors who committed a lot of atrocities to their own people. NOTE: The Rajakars were worse than the the Pakistani occupation soldiers of that time. The majority of the Rajakars were hunted down after the war and for what they did, the old surviving Rajakars are still looked down upon by Bangladeshis. My comment has nothing against Pakistani army or Pakistan, but this is history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azmax007

idune said:


> That is the framework under which Bangladesh intelligence (DGFI, NSI, RAB etc), defense forces and defense policy will be controlled by India. South Asian Taskforce is just ambiguity skin that will be created to establish indian control over other weaker states in south Asia. Policy dictate will come from Delhi offcourse in name of cooperation Awami league govt will sell out vital element of our independence.
> 
> I do not think Pakistan will participate in such indian scheme.
> 
> In first press conf Hasina gave, one Chinese journalist asked about what would Hasina govt do to deep cooperation set by pervious govt. She was visibly uneasy and did not answer the question. This should provide clue where she is going to take us.



I agree it's India's plan to dominate and it's a cover to let Indian jawans walk freely on Muslim Bengal's territory. I know the Bangladeshis will not accept this, and they will attack Indian task force if they step on Bangladeshi lands.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Well, after going through the latest posts, I am unsure where this disucussion is heading to. Anyways as I would like to come back to the original topic.. find my following observation
> 
> 1) Bangladesh started a new begining as all the political parties in this election tried to focus on future, not the past gibberish. I believe AL was the champion in it and they could sell that to the country men.
> 
> 2) AL success was also due to the fact that they were for change and were willing to or proactive in reform. Caretaker govt at least could establish that the reform is needed even though minus 2 did not fly.
> 
> 3) BNP's reluctance in election and in reform was the main reason of their landslide defeat.
> 
> 4) BNP looks more obolete than anytime before. Their total leadership is in collapse. BNP also lost its popular support among young and women voters.
> 
> 5) BNP also failed to unite the party and all the left leaning politicians are now out of power sphere which made them vulnerable and made them more stereotyped.
> 
> 6) Jamaat did not loose any support but BNP lost support due to the war criminal issues among young voters.
> 
> 7) AL could have gained same result even without JP as it seemed that the strenght of Boat was so strong which swept even others like LDP, JP(where seats were open) and BNP reformist. Nobody could even put up a fight.
> 
> 8) This election also strengthen the power grip of two families (zia/mujib). We could not get out of this vicious circle.
> 
> 9) Just a thought, what if JP and few leftist and independent decide to form a coalition and go for Opposition. Which will choke the chicken from the neck for BNP. Any possibility???
> 
> 10) JP gained their ground after a long long decay. Its was JP's finest decission to form the alliance with AL.
> 
> 11) There already a vacume created for a third *center right *political party in Bangladesh to substitute BNP. This is a long due as BNP failed miserably...
> 
> Please shed some of your thoughts on my above observation.



I have the same view as you.
If we compare the BNP and AL candidates then we can see AL gave chance to many new faces whereas BNP was with the same old ones many of whom are charged for corruption.
If BNP would go to election alone,then they would have gotten more seats.Because people now understand what Jamat is.Jamat is a fraud party who asks for vote to people in the name of Islam.
There were internal conflict between Jamat and BNP in places like Rajshahi,which was Jamat stronghold.Because of these internal conflicts,AL could take the opportunity.
BNP was not organized.I saw more possessions of AL supporters before the election than BNP.
BNP did not do much reform in terms of selecting the nominees but AL did some with grassroot leaders.
The first time voters mostly rejected BNP because its involvement with Jamat,the anti-liberation forces.
And last,Khaleda Zia lost because of her sons.Many senior leaders inside BNP didn't like them because of the unimaginable scale of corruption her sons committed.So the unity between BNP was never there.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Celebrating win in AWAMY style,
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS
> 
> Enjoy my Bdeshi brothers. Mo Fos of RAWAMY LEAGUERS hasn't spared a day to terrorize the whole country. Conscious people, who has seen them for over 50 years are starting to have BONE CHEALING/SHIBERING through their spines.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I just fell off my chair .....cant stop laughing ........hahahahahha

So we have a non resident Bangladeshi who is giving us a link..from where??AMAR DESH.....hahahaha

*Amar desh's owner is Mr.Falu,who is in jail for corruption.
Noya digonto is a Jamat mouthpiece.*

These two statements are enough to make a fool understand.

I have a question for you Mr.SAINT.
You talk of irregularities in the election.Were you present in Bangladesh at that time???

We were present and we saw how strict the whole process were.Everyone were identified by matching their photos with pictured voter list and then allowed to vote.I saw a polling officer being removed from the booth because he wasn't checking and a gentleman complained about this to an official.

BNP talk about irregularities in *72 seats out of 299 and 220 centres out of **36000**!!!*
*
even if BNP won all these 72 seats they would still be in opposition.*

Now all these stupid claims are what you call,*"NAACHTE NA JANLE UTHAN BAKA"*

* "GRAPE IS SOUR"*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The AL brutalities and attacks are appearing in most all newspapers. This should not be a laughing matter. If this is how AL intends to carry on then we have a dark 5 years ahead of us. Those who lived between 1972-1975 know exactly what I am talking about. I hope AL does not make the same mistake thinking that a two-thirds majority is a license to torture and kill.


----------



## leonblack08

About the beating up of BNP people,Sheikh Hasina should stop her party members to refrain form such things.Because if she can't control her own party members what how will she control the countr.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> The AL brutalities and attacks are appearing in most all newspapers. This should not be a laughing matter. If this is how AL intends to carry on then we have a dark 5 years ahead of us. Those who lived between 1972-1975 know exactly what I am talking about. I hope AL does not make the same mistake thinking that a two-thirds majority is a license to torture and kill.



Laughing matter is the source he is presenting.All are of BNP-Jamat.He could have mentioned other sources as well that would make his point clear.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> Laughing matter is the source he is presenting.All are of BNP-Jamat.He could have mentioned other sources as well that would make his point clear.



Ok I get your point. Thnx.

Nevertheless this increase in violence is a worrying trend and we should not dismiss its meaning as we know the past history of the party.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> Ok I get your point. Thnx.
> 
> Nevertheless this increase in violence is a worrying trend and we should not dismiss its meaning as we know the past history of the party.



Yes,these violence are a vicious trend in BD political culture and Sheikh Hasina must act swiftly,because people are watching her more closely than ever.

She said in the conference that she might take a minister from the opposition??What's your view on that??


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> She said in the conference that she might take a minister from the opposition??What's your view on that??



It would be a good thing (but is the opposition JP or BNP? If JP it would not be a bid deal) but I doubt she will find a place. She needs to accommodate her supporters first and there will be huge pressure on her to facilitate and promote her party people. Lets see what happens.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Pity my Bro...
> When these Defence equipments are bought they are usually for a period of time and within which the supplier provides everything and Govt. pays the suppliers during this time,in case you don't know.
> 
> The first batch of 8 migs were brought at 1999 and second were scheduled for 2001.In between there was a change of govt. and the duty fell on BNP govt. to pay the rest of the money.
> BNP stopped paying Russia when they found some equipments were undergraded,which is good for BNP's part.But again started paying them after discussions between both parties.
> 
> you see when the F-7 BGs were flying from China to BD,they were not carrying any missiles but eventually they got their missiles.
> 
> Now one thing I forgot to mention,The best frigate in BD navy was brought during AL period.This frigate type is said to the most modern frigate of its class in the region according to the Bangladesh Navy.Now it is commissioned as BNS Khalid Bin Walid.
> 
> In 1994-95, the then government, in principal, decided to purchase a naval frigate for Bangladesh Navy, but it did not mature due to indecision. In the following year (1995-96), a decision was taken. According to schedule, the frigate was to be received on June 18, 2001.The frigate was first commissioned on June 20 in 2001 as BNS Bangabandhu in Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> May be BNP purchased in quantity,16 F-7s compared to 8 migs,but look at the quality.
> 
> If AL had not bought anything during their tenure then you could have said AL does not want strong army.But they did buy things,so we can't blame them.



After lots of twisting and wasting time you admit that when Awami went with order where they did not order armaments in the fighter package. When the package arrives that is different matter. That is the distinction people have to realize.


----------



## idune

Now bottom line is:

If Awami league truly believe and recognize that they have backing of overwhelming majority then Awami league will reject indian hegemony and bully. Awami league will pursue people&#8217;s interest with and for sovereign cause and effect as people are source of their power NOT India. And all most all Bangladeshis (except a very very small section) don't want indian interferance, bully and agenda. 

But if Awami league believe and rely on Indo-US nexus to be source of their power and do not trust election result to be real then they will embark on with indian hegemonic agenda and interest. Like South Asian Taskforce, Transit, Transshipment, accepting indian equal distance formula for water boundary, secular BS etc.

With go ahead from Hasina on &#8220;South Asian Taskforce&#8221;, it points that for its source of power, Awami league trust on indo-US nexus than people. Rest will unfold soon&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I just fell off my chair .....cant stop laughing ........hahahahahha
> 
> So we have a non resident Bangladeshi who is giving us a link..from where??AMAR DESH.....hahahaha
> 
> *Amar desh's owner is Mr.Falu,who is in jail for corruption.
> Noya digonto is a Jamat mouthpiece.*



I wasn't in BD but were you? What was your name in voter ID, where were you located and and in which polling station did you vote? 

For your info. Amardesh owner wasn't in jail anymore, who ironically was picked by MUA, DGFI gangs during EMERGENCY SMOKE. Now, let me be clear, if you think that by lying with venegence and deceiving with PHONY BD MIL'S teeth, you can second ASHIQUE then you have to be smarter then this BROTHER.. Because I know very well how to be Imandar and crash bastardous threat of PEPS QUAKE like DGFI. 





leonblack08 said:


> These two statements are enough to make a fool understand.
> 
> I have a question for you Mr.SAINT.
> You talk of irregularities in the election.Were you present in Bangladesh at that time???
> 
> We were present and we saw how strict the whole process were.Everyone were identified by matching their photos with pictured voter list and then allowed to vote.I saw a polling officer being removed from the booth because he wasn't checking and a gentleman complained about this to an official.
> 
> BNP talk about irregularities in *72 seats out of 299 and 220 centres out of **36000**!!!*
> *
> even if BNP won all these 72 seats they would still be in opposition.*


Even you were present bodily since 0CT. 28th 2006, but your heart and mind were absent from the whole SAGA/LEGACY of electioneering, paradigm shifting efforts; You wouldn't realize the whole scheme of things. BNP's allegation for 72 seats was meant only for the election day ieering but the entire electoral process was hijacked two years ago. I could go on and on to repeat as I did it in different forums but hardly that would change some one because Allah in Quoran clearly stated that

*Summon Bookmun Yomun Faa Hum La YarJioon !*






leonblack08 said:


> Now all these stupid claims are what you call,*"NAACHTE NA JANLE UTHAN BAKA"*



*And Naste Na Janle Othan Baka jamon Thik abar Baka Othane Paka Nasne Wali O pore Jay Thik ! So, who prepared the Othan needed to looked at by you before throwing buffonaries at me.*



leonblack08 said:


> * "GRAPE IS SOUR"*


*Grapes aren't scarce where I live and some of them are really sour, especillay if they look hybrid, shallowist and sleazy.*


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> It would be a good thing (but is the opposition JP or BNP? If JP it would not be a bid deal) but I doubt she will find a place. She needs to accommodate her supporters first and there will be huge pressure on her to facilitate and promote her party people. Lets see what happens.



I think BNP should not join government rather they should press hard to get as many participation as possible in Parliamentary Standing comittee. Thats the best platform for them to serve the nation as of current situation.


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> The AL brutalities and attacks are appearing in most all newspapers. This should not be a laughing matter. If this is how AL intends to carry on then we have a dark 5 years ahead of us. Those who lived between 1972-1975 know exactly what I am talking about. I hope AL does not make the same mistake thinking that a two-thirds majority is a license to torture and kill.



I completely agree... This time peoples' mandate was for change and not for Boat. AL seriously needs to understand that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The people also voted for the pledges and promises made by AL and if they do not deliver there could be a backlash. People are hungry, desperate and frustrated. A very bad combination. AL better wake up fast.


----------



## TopCat

Pro-AL students 'swoop on rivals at DU halls' 
Thu, Jan 1st, 2009 11:09 pm BdST 


Dhaka, Jan 1 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Bangladesh Chhatra League, the student front of Awami League that won a landslide Awami in Monday's general election, are allegedly harassing students at the dormitories of the Dhaka University. 

Its supporters have assaulted a number of students, stormed a number of rooms of students of rival bodies, occupied them and looted valuables. 

*Shortly after the victory, AL president Sheikh Hasina directed the BCL to ensure peaceful coexistence on the university campuses, but many allege the BCL activists are not listening. *
Most of the supporters of Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal and Islami Chhatra Shibir, students wings of BNP and Jamaat-e-Islami, have left dormitories shortly after confirmation of their parental bodies' defeat in the election in a bid to avoid backlash from BCL supporters. 

The BCL supporters had done the same thing after BNP-Jamaat alliance's victory in 2001 election. 

Residents of a number of dormitories have alleged that the BCL supporters have put a number of rooms, where the JCD and the Shibir men had been living, under lock and key. 

There are 12 halls for male students that are mainly facing the BCL wrath. 

The BCL supporters have allegedly looted two computers from room 512 of Kabi Jasimuddin Hall. 

They also beat a resident, Abul Kalam Azad of mass communication and journalism and forced him out of the hall. 

A number of rooms of Jasimuddin Hall, Sergeant Johurul Haq Hall, Salimullah Hall, Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman Hall, President Ziur Rahman Hall, Muhsin Hall, Suryasen Hall and five other dormitories were locked allegedly to occupy those to accommodate BCL loyalists. 

The BCL men also allegedly stormed two Salimullah Hall rooms of university correspondents of pro-Jamaat newspapers Dainik Nayadiganta and Dainik Sangram and looted their valuables. 

The BCL men are allegedly guarding the entrances to the dormitories and keeping an eye on movements of residents. 

"Residents are being interrogated while getting in and out of the dormitories by the BCL men," a resident said, requesting anonymity. 

"They are asking the student questions like 'which subject are you studying?', 'are you involved in JCD or Shibir politics?', 'Have you cast votes for boat?'" the student said. 

*The BCL president, Mahmud Hasan Ripon, on Wednesday told bdnews24.com that punitive measures would be taken against those who have defied Hasina's orders.*


----------



## TopCat

Pro-AL students 'swoop on rivals at DU halls' 
Thu, Jan 1st, 2009 11:09 pm BdST


----------



## TopCat

*^^^^^^^^ sometime I wonder, is it the political party or its that in our blood... very uncivilized*


----------



## azmax007

leonblack08 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> *Amar desh's owner is Mr.Falu,who is in jail for corruption.*



Mosaddik Ali Falu is my cousin's brother-in-law. His wife came to our house in USA, when Falu was in power. I know the whole deal about him, his jail time was a big farce to keep him out of the public, that's it. He was treated with respect and lived like a king in prison. 

He is corrupt no doubt, but he is very Islamic in a way, SHOCKING. No woman other than his wife, can sit in the same table to eat with him, unless she wears a hijab. When he stays at anyone's house, they must read namaaz 5 times. He helped the poor a lot and he helped give jobs to many students.


It's weird how he's corrupt and yet he did good deeds.


----------



## TopCat

> No woman other than his wife, can sit in the same table to eat with him, unless she wears a hijab.


Tarique Zia attempted to kill him few times.. Ask why??? 
Falu is the only person who had no entrance in Hawa Bhaban but still was the closest with the power house...


----------



## idune

*Post-polls violence leaves 30 more people wounded* 
Staff Correspondent 
*More 30 people were allegedly injured in attacks by Awami League activists and AL office in Jamalpur was vandalised in the postpolls violence on Wednesday and Thursday, after the general elections on December 29.* 

In Jamalpur, unknown miscreants vandalised the Awami League office at Kendua Kalibari on early Thursday. Unknown persons stormed the office and damaged the portraits of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and Sheikh Hasina there.
The local leaders of AL blamed the rival BNP activists for the incident while BNP leaders termed the blaming false and the incident stage managed to harass the opponents.
In Jessore, a defeated BNP contestant, Abul Hossain Azad, who fought for the Jessore-6 constituency, came under attacks allegedly by the activists of rival Awami League at Bhatpara under Abhoynagar upazila on Wednesday evening.
Azad alleged that a number of AL activists, led by Dilip Goswami, Rabiul Islam, Abdul Kuddus and Abdul Azim, assaulted him physically.
A 70-year-old Kobad Ali of Ganganandapur village under Jhikargachha upazila complained that a group of rival party supporters attacked him with a spade as he supported the 4-party alliance candidate. He was undergoing treatment at Jessore General Hospital.
Kazi Shajahan Sabuj, Benapole correspondent of the Channel-1 television, and Mashiar Rahman, Beanpole correspondent of Daily Sangram, came under attacks of the AL activists at the land port, alleged the journalists.
At least 25 supporters of the BNP-led four-party alliance were injured in attacks allegedly by the rival AL activists at several places in Jessore.
The notorious persons with criminal records, who went into hiding after the state of emergency was declared, came out and engaged in criminal activities again, the alliance leaders observed.
Kkaledur Rahman Tito, MP-elect from the Jessore-3 constituency, at a briefing in Jessore Press Club appealed to the AL activists to refrain from attacking opponents and urged the law enforcers to maintain strictly the law and order situation.
In Kishoreganj, the post-polls violence was continuing in Kuliarchar upazila as three more BNP activists were hospitalised on Wednesday night.
Khaja Miah, an activist of Jatiyatabadi Juba Dal, the youth front of BNP, and Humayun Kabir, a worker of Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, the student front of BNP, were among the injured in attacks by the AL activists. They were admitted to Jahurul Islam Medical College Hospital in Bazitpur with wounds.
In another incident, Lahut, 55, an activist of Kishoreganj municipality unit of BNP, became seriously wounded in an attack by unknown persons on Wednesday night at the local Bazar bus-terminal. He was also admitted to the Bazitpur hospital.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jan/02/front.html


----------



## idune

*BCL occupies rooms at DU halls *
3 BCL activists injured in in-party clash 

Many students residing in different dormitories at Dhaka University found their rooms under lock and key when they returned to the campus after a month-long vacation as activists of the Bangladesh Chhatra League occupied the rooms following the Awami Leagues landslide elections victory.
More than a hundred rooms at different halls of residence were occupied by the Chhatra League activists and they clashed among themselves over occupying the rooms, campus sources said.
Asif Shaon, a sociology student, told New Age that the Chhhatra League activists had occupied his room and locked it though neither he nor his roommates have any political identity.
Chhatra Dal activists had helped me to get a seat in Sir AF Rahman Hall and I had to take part in their processions in return when I was a first year student as nobody could get a seat otherwise. I dont have any political identity, he said.
Ariful Islam, a residential student at Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman Hall, said the Chhatra League activists occupied the rooms to establish their supremacy and even the rooms of the general students were not spared.
Mohammad Shafiullah, an assistant proctor of the university, told New Age that they have asked the hall provosts to take action against the activists who are trying to make the environment in the halls unstable.
We also requested the leaders of student organisations to avoid clashes but the students and the house tutors got panicked because of the incidents that take place in the past few days. We hope that the university authorities would be able to establish their control in the halls, he added.
Three activists of Chhatra League were injured in an in-party clash at Ziaur Rahman Hall of the university over establishing supremacy at the hall on Thursday
Police also recovered ten crude bombs left abandoned on the roof of the hall after conducting a raid.
The hall sources said the clash ensued over occupying rooms at the hall which were under control of Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal in the past seven years. The injured are Salman, a third year student of English department, Jashim and Towhid  all residents of the hall.
Feuds were continuing in the hall between groups led by Ziku and Eusuf who are blessed respectively by the university unit president, Sohel Rana Tipur, and the general secretary, Sajjad Sakib Badsha.
Borhan Uddin Khan, provost of Ziaur Rahman Hall, said they found six residents of the hall responsible for the clash as the Chhatra League leaders provided him with the names.
We requested the Chhatra League leaders to help us in identifying the activists who were behind the clash as it was difficult for us to identify them. We also asked the police to arrest them whenever they find them on the campus, he added. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jan/02/front.html


----------



## idune

*CU students vacating halls fearing clash *
Bdnews24.com . Chittagong 

Chittagong University students have been vacating the residential halls since December 30 in fear of violent conflicts between Awami Leagues student wing Chhatra League and a few other student organisations.
Since the day after the general election on December 29, which the AL-led alliance won, the residential students of six halls of the university have left with their belongings.
They took temporary shelters in bachelors quarters or relatives houses in the city.
The vice-chancellor, professor Badiul Alam, held an emergency meeting with the proctor and provosts on Wednesday in the wake of the students leaving halls.
The meeting decided to monitor the halls regularly to help genuine residents get back to halls and also suggested steps to maintain peace on the campus.
On a visit to the halls on Thursday the news agency hardly found any students in the halls except the members of Islami Chhatra Shibir, the Jamaa-e-Islami-backed student organisation.
Mustafizur Rahman and Saiful Islam of Shahjalal Hall, Abdur Rashid of Shah Amanat Hall, Rezwan Ahmed of AF Rahman Hall, Abdul Latif and Iftekhar Hossain of Shaeed Suhrawardy Hall left the dormitories on Wednesday.
They said they apprehended a violent conflict after pro-BCL students, who had been driven out of the halls by four-party alliance adherents before, get back to their halls.
Asked about the students leaving the halls en masse, CU proctor professor Mohammad Jasim Uddin said the authorities were doing all they could to maintain calm.
provost of Shaheed Abdur Hall said the Wednesdays meeting chaired by the vice-chancellor asked the authorities to visit the halls to keep an eye on the situation and maintain order.
On Thursday, BCL brought out a procession along the university thoroughfares for the first time after seven years.
BCLs CU unit vice-president Mohammad Anisuzzaman Emon said, Not through conflict, but through legitimate means we want to board the halls.
Meanwhile, Islami Chhatra Shibir has announced it will resist the members of BCL and other organisations getting into the halls.
Its organising secretary Zakir Hossain said, Shibirs control on the halls was always there and will always remain.
He warned the BCL and other student organisations that any attempt to create problems on the campus would be strongly dealt with.
Shibir has been dominating the six halls and more than 50 nearby cottages for long. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jan/02/front.html


----------



## azmax007

iajdani said:


> Tarique Zia attempted to kill him few times.. Ask why???
> Falu is the only person who had no entrance in Hawa Bhaban but still was the closest with the power house...



Lolz, my family never mentioned that to me. I was ordered to stay away from that side of the family.


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> *Post-polls violence leaves 30 more people wounded*
> Staff Correspondent
> *More 30 people were allegedly injured in attacks by Awami League activists and AL office in Jamalpur was vandalised in the postpolls violence on Wednesday and Thursday, after the general elections on December 29.*
> 
> In Jamalpur, unknown miscreants vandalised the Awami League office at Kendua Kalibari on early Thursday. Unknown persons stormed the office and damaged the portraits of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and Sheikh Hasina there.
> The local leaders of AL blamed the rival BNP activists for the incident while BNP leaders termed the blaming false and the incident stage managed to harass the opponents.
> In Jessore, a defeated BNP contestant, Abul Hossain Azad, who fought for the Jessore-6 constituency, came under attacks allegedly by the activists of rival Awami League at Bhatpara under Abhoynagar upazila on Wednesday evening.
> Azad alleged that a number of AL activists, led by Dilip Goswami, Rabiul Islam, Abdul Kuddus and Abdul Azim, assaulted him physically.
> A 70-year-old Kobad Ali of Ganganandapur village under Jhikargachha upazila complained that a group of rival party supporters attacked him with a spade as he supported the 4-party alliance candidate. He was undergoing treatment at Jessore General Hospital.
> Kazi Shajahan Sabuj, Benapole correspondent of the Channel-1 television, and Mashiar Rahman, Beanpole correspondent of Daily Sangram, came under attacks of the AL activists at the land port, alleged the journalists.
> At least 25 supporters of the BNP-led four-party alliance were injured in attacks allegedly by the rival AL activists at several places in Jessore.
> The notorious persons with criminal records, who went into hiding after the state of emergency was declared, came out and engaged in criminal activities again, the alliance leaders observed.
> Kkaledur Rahman Tito, MP-elect from the Jessore-3 constituency, at a briefing in Jessore Press Club appealed to the AL activists to refrain from attacking opponents and urged the law enforcers to maintain strictly the law and order situation.
> In Kishoreganj, the post-polls violence was continuing in Kuliarchar upazila as three more BNP activists were hospitalised on Wednesday night.
> Khaja Miah, an activist of Jatiyatabadi Juba Dal, the youth front of BNP, and Humayun Kabir, a worker of Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, the student front of BNP, were among the injured in attacks by the AL activists. They were admitted to Jahurul Islam Medical College Hospital in Bazitpur with wounds.
> In another incident, Lahut, 55, an activist of Kishoreganj municipality unit of BNP, became seriously wounded in an attack by unknown persons on Wednesday night at the local Bazar bus-terminal. He was also admitted to the Bazitpur hospital.
> 
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jan/02/front.html


Will Mr. Leonblack claim newage is a Jamati or BNP's mouth piece now?
Shouldn't we follow the truth and justice even if it comes from enemy camp or demonstrate outright rejecting mentality without weighing the merrit of the news?


----------



## idune

Well, you would not see leon now. He or she is thinking alone about next cover up excuse.

Here Awami game plan is that their leadership will say sweet and soothing word in press BUT continue engaging and employing their party goons to run 70's style atrocities, extortion, looting and killing....

Just like they did from 1972-1975.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Will Mr. Leonblack claim newage is a Jamati or BNP's mouth piece now?
> Shouldn't we follow the truth and justice even if it comes from enemy camp or demonstrate outright rejecting mentality without weighing the merrit of the news?



No Mr.Saint.

When you are giving link you should be giving something which is acceptable.
For example,The Daily star and Prothom Alo will talk about AL in the same manner Amar desh and Noya digonto will for BNP.

For these sensitive issues we should not only follow sources from the "enemy" source.

We all know AL is no saint.We know what Jainal hajari and others did when they were in power.In fact none of the political parties are *CLEAN*.And these violence are the burning examples of it.It is like a cycle,a vicious cycle.Now don't tell me BNP chatro dol and shibir did nothing.They are all of the same category.

It is true I supported AL this time.Like many BD people cast their vote to boat for a change,as Mr.Munshi have already mentioned.But if they can't deliver the goods they promised they will be kicked out of the power in the same manner as BNP was this time.So we need to give AL some time to see can they really fulfill their promises.

BNP on its own has good party ideals and are not extremists.Their nationalistic ideals are certainly appealing.BNP would have gotten more seats if they would have run for election alone.BNP's main failure,apart from corruption was price of commodities and electricity problem.These two things are evident and no one can deny that.As for Jamat,I have one sentence only.*Hizbut Tahrir is better than Jamat*.At least they don't talk about democracy and Islam at the same time.HT is stuck to their principle no matter what their condition is.

An example:
In Islam it is said women should not be the head of the state.Jamat talks of Islami shariah and yet they allied to rule under a woman.Isn't it against sharia??Correct me if I am wrong as my knowledge on Shariah is limited.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Well, you would not see leon now. He or she is thinking alone about next cover up excuse.
> 
> Here Awami game plan is that their leadership will say sweet and soothing word in press BUT continue engaging and employing their party goons to run 70's style atrocities, extortion, looting and killing....
> 
> Just like they did from 1972-1975.



*Just because I was not online that does not mean I was trying to cover up anything.I have other works apart from sitting here.
If you would be in my place I would not say such things because I know people just can't sit in front of PC all the time.It is natural.But you seem to be thinking everything out of the ordinary.You really like to twist simple things,don't you????*


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *Just because I was not online that does not mean I was trying to cover up anything.I have other works apart from sitting here.
> If you would be in my place I would not say such things because I know people just can't sit in front of PC all the time.It is natural.But you seem to be thinking everything out of the ordinary.You really like to twist simple things,don't you????*



Now that we heard you ranting, lets hear your execuse on Amardesh. You dont have a case against Amardesh being BNP leaning media, as its report of awami atrocities, looting and killing had been vindicated by all other media.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Now that we heard you ranting, lets hear your execuse on Awami league atrocities, looting and killing across the country. You dont have a case against Amardesh being BNP leaning media, as its report had been vindicated by all other media.



Please kindly read the posts before writing anything new.Thanks.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Please kindly read the posts before writing anything new.Thanks.



Aha, instedad of stood by your earlier claim you choose to do slipping and sliding.....whats new here famous indo-awami trick. good luck


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Aha, instedad of stood by your earlier claim you choose to do slipping and sliding.....whats new here famous indo-awami trick. good luck



You really have a problem. 

Just because I cast vote for AL it does not make me an AL activists or party member.Does it??If it does then what does democracy actually mean??
To me AL were better than BNP this time.Against Jamat it is better on any day.

I would rather like to see Hizbut Tahrir to power than Jamat.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> *Aha, instedad of stood by your earlier claim *you choose to do slipping and sliding.....whats new here famous indo-awami trick. good luck



*Please elaborate in which way I did not stand by my earlier claim.*
You can go back and read all my posts,in case you missed anything.
*In all my posts I was against Jamat as I think they do not represent Islam properly although they claim to do so.*
*I said AL was not saint in post 42.Check it out.*
*I said about kicking AL out of power if they fail to deliver in post 62.*
*I said BNP would have gotten more seats if they participated alone in post 123.*


See Mr.Idune I presented all the sources proving myself right.You can prove otherwise.


----------



## leonblack08

Out of this post 42 had been edited within 7 minute of the post and that was due to spelling error,I am honest.

*Last edited by leonblack08; 12-30-2008 at 08:03 PM. Reason: spelling error* 

*Post 62 and Post 123* are originals.

I hope you get these.


----------



## Raquib

Niazi9 said:


> My disdain for those people has nothing to do with Jamaat or any of those Quran thumping parties which I hate as well. Most of you don't live around them as I did growing up in the UK. They are very selfish and exploit Indian and Pakistani people equally for their own ends while stabbing them in the back.
> 
> I apologize to all Bangla members here for my visceral opinion. But there's a reason some of the most rabid rabble rousers on here are Bangla members. In the company of Pakistani's they trash Indians and vice-versa.



your apology is accepted...


----------



## leonblack08

*BNP wants AL to form govt*

*To watch its performance
*
BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain said yesterday they want Awami League to form government and run the country so that they can observe its performance.

A 'so-called elected government' is better than an unelected government, he observed.

Talking to reporters after visiting the grave of president Ziaur Rahman, who founded BNP, Delwar said, "We as well as the people will watch and monitor whether and how Awami League fulfils the pledges it made before the (parliamentary) election People across the globe will also see, Delwar said.

Delwar went there to offer special prayers on the occasion of 3oth founding anniversary of Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, an associate body of BNP. A few party and JCD leaders accompanied him.

The BNP secretary general reiterated the party view that the December 29 election was stage-managed and farcical.

He criticised foreign poll observers including those from USA and UK, saying how they could describe the election as free and fair since they did not see voting in many of the polling centres.

Turning to the AL, Delwar said "History of this party is not good. Yet we hope they will run the government having cooperation from all. We want them to form government, we will give them scope. "

He also said they have no plan to go for any movement at this moment. Rather, they want to observe the coming government's activities.

People's rights were not established through the recent election. There might be some 'other power' behind this election, and they wanted to bring a particular party and alliance to power, he added.

Replying a question, Delwar said BNP is a people-oriented party and will always remain by their side.

They would now work to strengthen the party and bring discipline in it, he said.

Others present with him included party leaders Amanullah Aman, Fazlul Haq Milan, JCD President Azizul Bari Helal and Shafiul Bari Babu. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

This is a wise move by BNP.They should give the elected government a chance to prove their mettle.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> This is a wise move by BNP.They should give the elected government a chance to prove their mettle.



Agreed. Let us hope AL will learn form the past and not make the same mistake this time. BNP need to reorganize it's base before go for action if AL **** up.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> This is a wise move by BNP.They should give the elected government a chance to prove their mettle.



I agree with you on this also. BNP should reorganize and restructure and in the meantime let AL run the country and deliver on its promises.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *BNP wants AL to form govt*
> 
> *To watch its performance
> *
> BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain said yesterday they want Awami League to form government and run the country so that they can observe its performance.
> 
> A 'so-called elected government' is better than an unelected government, he observed.
> 
> Talking to reporters after visiting the grave of president Ziaur Rahman, who founded BNP, Delwar said, "We as well as the people will watch and monitor whether and how Awami League fulfils the pledges it made before the (parliamentary) election People across the globe will also see, Delwar said.
> 
> Delwar went there to offer special prayers on the occasion of 3oth founding anniversary of Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, an associate body of BNP. A few party and JCD leaders accompanied him.
> 
> The BNP secretary general reiterated the party view that the December 29 election was stage-managed and farcical.
> 
> He criticised foreign poll observers including those from USA and UK, saying how they could describe the election as free and fair since they did not see voting in many of the polling centres.
> 
> Turning to the AL, Delwar said "History of this party is not good. Yet we hope they will run the government having cooperation from all. We want them to form government, we will give them scope. "
> 
> He also said they have no plan to go for any movement at this moment. Rather, they want to observe the coming government's activities.
> 
> People's rights were not established through the recent election. There might be some 'other power' behind this election, and they wanted to bring a particular party and alliance to power, he added.
> 
> Replying a question, Delwar said BNP is a people-oriented party and will always remain by their side.
> 
> They would now work to strengthen the party and bring discipline in it, he said.
> 
> Others present with him included party leaders Amanullah Aman, Fazlul Haq Milan, JCD President Azizul Bari Helal and Shafiul Bari Babu.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News



There hasn't been a single occassion when BNP or JI has been revengeful or showed venegence. Remember Hisana's comment like EI SARKAR KE EKDIN O SHANTITE THAKTE DIMO NA. And the above statement is BNP's pay back for it ! The only reason Muslims have become Dandaless because PAK ARMY has been expelled from this traitorous land and that is the exact reason for MALUS to hand us feel good Shadinata. Haire! Shattikarer shadinata ki eita aaj o amar bhai ra bujlo na. Today CHORER MAA'R BORO GHALA and CHORI TO CHORI ABAR BAHADORI are the laws of taritorous land of MUA, ERSHAD. Ever since the king of traitors Sheik Haramjada started the killing of innocents in 1958, it never stopped by ALers. Ironically they could only commit this kind of crime against defenceless but when PAK army started the Search light morph-MuktiJuddhas of today ran to Kolkata in Didi's lap. BD nation is a real unfortunate one to make mistake of this magnitude and bring ALers in power. Now people have to to get used to with the news like following,

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> There hasn't been a single occassion when BNP or JI has been revengeful or showed venegence. Remember Hisana's comment like EI SARKAR KE EKDIN O SHANTITE THAKTE DIMO NA. And the above statement is BNP's pay back for it ! The only reason Muslims have become Dandaless because PAK ARMY has been expelled from this traitorous land and that is the exact reason for MALUS to hand us feel good Shadinata. Haire! Shattikarer shadinata ki eita aaj o amar bhai ra bujlo na. Today CHORER MAA'R BORO GHALA and CHORI TO CHORI ABAR BAHADORI are the laws of taritorous land of MUA, ERSHAD. Ever since the king of traitors Sheik Haramjada started the killing of innocents in 1958, it never stopped by ALers. Ironically they could only commit this kind of crime against defenceless but when PAK army started the Search light morph-MuktiJuddhas of today ran to Kolkata in Didi's lap. BD nation is a real unfortunate one to make mistake of this magnitude and bring ALers in power. Now people have to to get used to with the news like following,
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



Well this comment is dishonest with full of contradiction.. What do you mean by Sheik Haramjada and killing in 1958? Where did you come from? morph-MuktiJuddhas??? who are them? Your Zia? he also fled to Didi's lap too and never seen him inside BD till 16th dec. This is the BD people who brought the independence, this is the BD people who brought ALers to powers. So get used to it. The sooner the better... There is no place for Morons in Bangladesh anymore...


----------



## afriend

Raquib said:


> your apology is accepted...



before accepting apology..... did u read what niazii had to say..


----------



## idune

@leon

in post 124 you questioned credibility of Amardesh report on Awami league atrocity and terror and accused being BNP media.

When other media also covered Awami atrocity and terror you trying to play victim when you were the accuser. Lets be mindful about that and I will put end to going back on this subject. Your cautious on Awami league is duly noted.

And for your (everone who does not know) information Falu does not even own the Amardesh for sometime now. Amardesh had new owner.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Well this comment is dishonest with full of contradiction.. What do you mean by Sheik Haramjada and killing in 1958? Where did you come from? morph-MuktiJuddhas??? who are them? Your Zia? he also fled to Didi's lap too and never seen him inside BD till 16th dec. This is the BD people who brought the independence, this is the BD people who brought ALers to powers. So get used to it. The sooner the better... There is no place for Morons in Bangladesh anymore...



Get off your 1974 comfi Kombol and see the truth out there. You can not deny Awami league violent and destructive track record. Including the fact from first day of last elected govt Awami league vowed to destabilize the country. On the other hand BNP offered co operation. 

You can be blind Awami fan but you can not hide the fact casting a vote per minute per booth is not humanly possible. In some cases this statistics goes as high as 4-5 votes per minute per booth.

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


In Barisal, Rajshai and some places of Chittagong division turnout shown to be 90-95%. In recent time only one other voter turnout in the world that came close to this election result was Saddam Hussain election in 2002, with 100% turnout.

Go figure Awami win


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> @leon
> 
> And for your (everone who does not know) information Falu does not even own the Amardesh for sometime now. Amardesh had new owner.




Hmm..what about RTV and NTV?Does he still own them?


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Well this comment is dishonest with full of contradiction.. What do you mean by Sheik Haramjada and killing in 1958? Where did you come from? morph-MuktiJuddhas??? who are them? Your Zia? he also fled to Didi's lap too and never seen him inside BD till 16th dec. This is the BD people who brought the independence, this is the BD people who brought ALers to powers. So get used to it. The sooner the better... There is no place for Morons in Bangladesh anymore...


Mr. Yajdani,

If you claimed to be a history professor and didn't want to embarrass yourself in front of an eight-grade history reader then you needed to find out that the source of knowledge were from RSS/Neo-con's school. Now let me explain what I meant by Sheik Haramjada's killing in 1958. That goon killed speaker Shaheb Ali in 1958 at E Pakistani parliament and in the same year ALers gave Lathi treatment to Muslim League delegates of W Pakistan in old town Dhaka. Now you see where it came from but it wouldn't change your efforts for living in denial and spreading SATANIC VERSUS. And Morph Muktijuddhas were those AL leaders, who enjoyed Didis in Tanbazar, different hotels in Calcutta but collected Muktijuddah certificates ahead of others. BTW, Zia wasn't mine and he would regret to see his wife, sons along with other understanding Muslim's dire straightness in BD land like the author of 'RAW & Bangladesh' did. Yes, Zia also fled from CTG but not to be in Didi's lap but to be in safe side from Martial Racers. 

And get out of the myth that BD people brought independence. Lie, damn lie and recurrent lies don't make things true besides extending the perimeter of lies. It was India and its soldiers that brought the decisive expulsion of W Pakistanis from the traitorous land of MUA, ERSHAD. It was infect an Indian Muktijuddah for Muktying its W Bengalis and its 4 division soldiers, which never meant to be for E Bengali Muslims like the so-called operation Iraqi freedom didn't free Iraqis but made them occupied. I know that you wouldn't change after all these correct and bold statements. But, don't come back with more SATANIC VERSUSES to confuse people here.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Please don't compare Jamatis with Moors or Turks,they are too *HIGH CLASS *for Jamat.


Dear Mr. Leonblack, 

Please note that the same bad-mouthing rhetoric was used by Isabella-Fernandez as strategic PR to manipulate Spaniards against Moors before killing them, please find out from Laurence of Arabia or other non-passionate sources how English segregated Ottoman Arabs from Turks and pitched them against their previous protectors. And how Clive bought up Mir Jafar and other generals of Shiraz, wasn't unknown to us by similar propaganda. Furthermore, the current and ready made example of how Pakistani army has been killing its own Pashto people is every days HEADLINES of Pakistani NEWSPAPERS. Aren't they rationalizing all of their actions by similar bad mouthing like you are throwing here against Jamaaties? I can guarantee that you have never come across to see Jamaati manifesto or known their ideological BED ROCKS that is no different from HT, IOC, KHILAFAT, JUI etc. I wish to encounter all of your bad mouthing against Jamaatis in next few days just to show how you are playing on enemy of mankind's hands. So stay tune, please.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Mr. Yajdani,
> 
> If you claimed to be a history professor and didn't want to embarrass yourself in front of an eight-grade history reader then you needed to find out that the source of knowledge were from RSS/Neo-con's school. Now let me explain what I meant by Sheik Haramjada's killing in 1958. That goon killed speaker Shaheb Ali in 1958 at E Pakistani parliament and in the same year ALers gave Lathi treatment to Muslim League delegates of W Pakistan in old town Dhaka. Now you see where it came from but it wouldn't change your efforts for living in denial and spreading SATANIC VERSUS. And Morph Muktijuddhas were those AL leaders, who enjoyed Didis in Tanbazar, different hotels in Calcutta but collected Muktijuddah certificates ahead of others. BTW, Zia wasn't mine and he would regret to see his wife, sons along with other understanding Muslim's dire straightness in BD land like the author of 'RAW & Bangladesh' did. Yes, Zia also fled from CTG but not to be in Didi's lap but to be in safe side from Martial Racers.



Seems like you bring everything to the level of brothel house??? Well what to say?? Let's be it your way.... 



> And get out of the myth that BD people brought independence. Lie, damn lie and recurrent lies don't make things true besides extending the perimeter of lies. It was India and its soldiers that brought the decisive expulsion of W Pakistanis from the traitorous land of MUA, ERSHAD. It was infect an Indian Muktijuddah for Muktying its W Bengalis and its 4 division soldiers, which never meant to be for E Bengali Muslims like the so-called operation Iraqi freedom didn't free Iraqis but made them occupied. I know that you wouldn't change after all these correct and bold statements. But, don't come back with more SATANIC VERSUSES to confuse people here.



Well go back to war histroy again.. there were only two land battle occured, one in Akaura, another one is in Ashuganj as a follow up of Akhaura by indian soldiers backed by Freedom fighter.. This is in the estern front. In western front only one battle in Jessore cantonemnt was taken away by Freedom Fighter backed by indian soldiers...
Another major battle was in Chatok Sylhet fully by Freedom fighters... 

The indian paratrooper landed in Tangail which were which were a free land by Kader siddiki.... 

Dhaka was taken by Freedom Fighter first.. Indian army was still in the other side of Jamuna and they were doing show off operation in khulna and in the northern part.. They were anticipating high resistance from PK army on their way to Dhaka.. Either IA was too scared or PK army already lost their morale and their war strategy was totally fukkkked up.. Freedom fighter took the straight route and marched to dhaka... 

I am not a history professor.. but that is what I know from ordinary people and the People who participated in that campaign...

Even IA does not put itself in the position as you did /.... Day dreaming or what???? 
Good Luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
In every battle Freedom fighter was in the front and IA were in the back.. 
There were 5 lacs volunteer soldiers who enlisted within a short span of 9 mos .. NO JOKES DUDE... YOU WILL piss in your pants....


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Hmm..what about RTV and NTV?Does he still own them?



RTV totally gone.. NTV is partially gone but within the control of BNP goons...


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> @leon
> 
> in post 124 you questioned credibility of Amardesh report on Awami league atrocity and terror and accused being BNP media.
> 
> When other media also covered Awami atrocity and terror you trying to play victim when you were the accuser. Lets be mindful about that and I will put end to going back on this subject. Your cautious on Awami league is duly noted.
> 
> And for your (everone who does not know) information Falu does not even own the Amardesh for sometime now. Amardesh had new owner.



Amardesh is taken over by Mahmudur Rahman (who brought funny corruption charge against ACC chairman) ex BNP energy minister and ex BOI chairman who had a secret meeting with running officers of secreteriate before JAN 22 election to make them to work for BNP on that election. Very controversial guy.. and only effective living BNP propaganda machine now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Get off your 1974 comfi Kombol and see the truth out there. You can not deny Awami league violent and destructive track record. Including the fact from first day of last elected govt Awami league vowed to destabilize the country. On the other hand BNP offered co operation.
> 
> You can be blind Awami fan but you can not hide the fact casting a vote per minute per booth is not humanly possible. In some cases this statistics goes as high as 4-5 votes per minute per booth.
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS
> 
> 
> In Barisal, Rajshai and some places of Chittagong division turnout shown to be 90-95%. In recent time only one other voter turnout in the world that came close to this election result was Saddam Hussain election in 2002, with 100% turnout.
> 
> Go figure Awami win



Did you go to vote this time...???? 
You should have seen the way they had things this time.. Nobody even had to wait in line... and so many booths in one polling center.. 
I went to cast the vote in Uttara School.. I saw them had tied up ropes for 
the people to stay in the line at lawn ... but NO need at all...

It really takes less than 1/2 a minute to cast the vote, as no verification procedure to take place.. and nobody inside the polling center were challenging anybody as proxy voters...

Even I asked my uncle in Village.. he also said the same.. as voting was almost complete before noon...
People were also very enthusiastic to go to polling center this time. In the past the candidates had to go door to door to bring their supporter to the center.. This time it was opposite..
Also in the past most of the false vote used to be casted afternoon.. This time no such voters.. so no need of afternoon votings... .

Long live Bangladesh.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

> You can be blind Awami fan but you can not hide the fact casting a vote per minute per booth is not humanly possible. In some cases this statistics goes as high as 4-5 votes per minute per booth.


Who said I am a AL blind??? Long time ago I was even an elected Student Leader from BNP... Anyways ... thats a shamefull history of mine.....
Now I am just a political vocalist.. I love my country.. I thought, Bangladesh would be better off this time without BNP Jamaat being in power..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Well go back to war histroy again.. there were only two land battle occured, one in Akaura, another one is in Ashuganj as a follow up of Akhaura by indian soldiers backed by Freedom fighter.. This is in the estern front. In western front only one battle in Jessore cantonemnt was taken away by Freedom Fighter backed by indian soldiers...
> Another major battle was in Chatok Sylhet fully by Freedom fighters...
> 
> The indian paratrooper landed in Tangail which were which were a free land by Kader siddiki....
> 
> Dhaka was taken by Freedom Fighter first.. Indian army was still in the other side of Jamuna and they were doing show off operation in khulna and in the northern part.. They were anticipating high resistance from PK army on their way to Dhaka.. Either IA was too scared or PK army already lost their morale and their war strategy was totally fukkkked up.. Freedom fighter took the straight route and marched to dhaka...
> 
> I am not a history professor.. but that is what I know from ordinary people and the People who participated in that campaign...
> 
> Even IA does not put itself in the position as you did /.... Day dreaming or what????
> Good Luck...


Mr. Iajdani,

I started to read, observe and analyze all the bravados of so-called Muktijuddahs even before some of the after 75 generation forumers were born. And my father, uncle and many others were from the both sides of the parents claimed to be Muktijuddahs. Its funny to see what some of them told me and what I read from 'Ami Bijoy Dekechi', Banglar Bani or current Bangla Pedia or Prothom Alo were completely different. And like 9/11's story got a shape after many twists and turns, Muktijuddahs bravados were getting shaped up by now as well. It also demonstrated that a big part of $50.00 B is getting spent in BD and Mahfuz Anam, Motiur Rahman's brothels are getting nicer as well. But for the RAM's sake tell me why 500,000 Muktijuddah's were needed when India employed Sikh, Gorkha and Rajput overwhelmly to defeat W PAK force and why none of the Indian Generals wrote(Or I didn't see) Muktis were fighting with them againt W PAK soldiers? Or why even not Sarmila Bose as a Bengali wrote that Muktis couldn't hold any place or sustained in fighting against W Pak soldiers and after realizing that its hidden agenda couldn't fulfilled, IND decided to attack E PAK with overwhelming forces to decimate battered, thin, demoralized W PAK forces? So who should go and read WAR books? Is it me or you? BTW your knowledge and posts show that even if you read, analyze rest of your life with this line of thought then you wouldn't catch up with true knowledge seekers. Finally if you didn't hear Kader Siddiqui recently saying that he wouldn't go to Muktijuddah if he understood Quoran, Hadidth then, the following link would show the characters of the after generation of those FASCISTS BASTARDS,

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

I.E. It seems like the phony 1 million raped figure by W PAK Soldiers became synoymous with 500000 fighters. So, creator of the phony numbers has reasons to be pissing in his pant when he gets caught by thruth seeker not the other way round.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Mr. Iajdani,
> 
> I started to read, observe and analyze all the bravados of so-called Muktijuddahs even before some of the after 75 generation forumers were born. And my father, uncle and many others were from the both sides of the parents claimed to be Muktijuddahs. Its funny to see what some of them told me and what I read from 'Ami Bijoy Dekechi', Banglar Bani or current Bangla Pedia or Prothom Alo were completely different. And like 9/11's story got a shape after many twists and turns, Muktijuddahs bravados were getting shaped up by now as well. It also demonstrated that a big part of $50.00 B is getting spent in BD and Mahfuz Anam, Motiur Rahman's brothels are getting nicer as well. But for the RAM's sake tell me why 500,000 Muktijuddah's were needed when India employed Sikh, Gorkha and Rajput overwhelmly to defeat W PAK force and why none of the Indian Generals wrote(Or I didn't see) Muktis were fighting with them againt W PAK soldiers? Or why even not Sarmila Bose as a Bengali wrote that Muktis couldn't hold any place or sustained in fighting against W Pak soldiers and after realizing that its hidden agenda couldn't fulfilled, IND decided to attack E PAK with overwhelming forces to decimate battered, thin, demoralized W PAK forces? So who should go and read WAR books? Is it me or you? BTW your knowledge and posts show that even if you read, analyze rest of your life with this line of thought then you wouldn't catch up with true knowledge seekers. Finally if you didn't hear Kader Siddiqui recently saying that he wouldn't go to Muktijuddah if he understood Quoran, Hadidth then, the following link would show the characters of the after generation of those FASCISTS BASTARDS,
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS
> 
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::
> 
> I.E. It seems like the phony 1 million raped figure by W PAK Soldiers became synoymous with 500000 fighters. So, creator of the phony numbers has reasons to be pissing in his pant when he gets caught by thruth seeker not the other way round.



So whats your point?? Muktijuddas never exist??? or they were sitting on Didi's lap while IA were fighting W Pak???? If they could do it.. you should at least give them some credit, as somebody else were fighting their war or make somebody else to do it... 

Seems like you started reading before 1975 which means you were of the age of going to war that time??? Did you participate on that war? In which side? Rajakar Bahini??? 

Anyways .. seems like I am just wasting my time.. talking bullshit here.. I have far better things to do brother... 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Dear Mr. Leonblack,
> 
> Please note that the same bad-mouthing rhetoric was used by Isabella-Fernandez as strategic PR to manipulate Spaniards against Moors before killing them, please find out from Laurence of Arabia or other non-passionate sources how English segregated Ottoman Arabs from Turks and pitched them against their previous protectors. And how Clive bought up Mir Jafar and other generals of Shiraz, wasn't unknown to us by similar propaganda. Furthermore, the current and ready made example of how Pakistani army has been killing its own Pashto people is every days HEADLINES of Pakistani NEWSPAPERS. Aren't they rationalizing all of their actions by similar bad mouthing like you are throwing here against Jamaaties? I can guarantee that you have never come across to see Jamaati manifesto or known their ideological BED ROCKS that is no different from HT, IOC, KHILAFAT, JUI etc. I wish to encounter all of your bad mouthing against Jamaatis in next few days just to show how you are playing on enemy of mankind's hands. So stay tune, please.



In post#148, I asked this question:



> In Islam it is said women should not be the head of the state.Jamat talks of Islami shariah and yet they allied to rule under a woman.Isn't it against sharia??Correct me if I am wrong as my knowledge on Shariah is limited.



No one answered it.May be you did not go through the post.

I don't need to know how "good"lolJamat is,I know how they are.Please don't give me any more conspiracy theories.

You like Jamat,ok fine.Its your choice.

I don't like Jamat,that's my choice.

Thanks.


----------



## leonblack08

*AL gets better power sector to build on*

*1,164 MW new power generated during caretaker govt*

When Fakhruddin Ahmed-led caretaker government took over, the power sector was in a deep mess as the official demand hovered around 4,000 MW (unofficially around 5,000 MW) against Power Development Board's supply of only 2,693 MW on average in February 2007.

The situation only reflects that the previous BNP-led four-party alliance government did nothing for the sector.

In the last two years, the official demand increased to 4,400 MW (unofficial 5,200 MW to 5,500 MW). But when the caretaker administration hands over power, the scenario has changed a lot as the average power supply in December was 3,646 MW.

This was possible because the caretaker government implemented some small power schemes and a couple of public sector power projects. Besides, it also undertook a major policy intervention where policymakers and the power ministry encouraged different power-related entities including PDB, Rural Electrification Board (REB) or the Power Grid Company of Bangladesh to make their own decisions.

Consequently, the new Awami League government is expected to have a comparatively better year for the power sector to start with. There will be load shedding, but that would not be as horrible as the level the four-party left the country with.

The PDB can now generate around 3,800 MW power and is able to generate another 600 MW if Petrobangla increases gas supply to different plants in Ashuganj-Ghorashal and Chittagong. Moreover, 742 MW is likely to be added to the national grid as some projects are under implementation by June.

With such development, the AL government will have some breathing space to implement some large power projects, namely the Bibiyana 450 MW, Sirajganj 450 MW and Meghnaghat-2 & 3 of 450 MW projects.

"However, if the Awami League government fails to pursue these power projects properly, Bangladesh will face tremendous power crisis from 2011," says a top official at the ministry.

The caretaker government has already finished different power projects totalling 422 MW capacity. By June, 16 small and medium and one large-sized power plants would add another 742 MW power to the national grid.

The already completed plants include small power projects of 92 MW, a 20 MW 15-year rental power project, 140 MW capacity of three-year rental power project, and two public sector plants totalling 170 MW power (Fenchuganj 100 MW and RPCL 70 MW).

Of these, the four-party government initiated the two public sector projects.

In addition, the caretaker government also increased 500 MW power by rehabilitating and maintaining old plants. But the benefit of this has been offset by gas supply shortfall. As most power plants run on gas, the crisis is costing generation of at least 600 MW power now.

The good news for the new government is that there are some power projects in the pipeline. In this month three small and three rental power projects totalling 168 MW capacity would go online.

Next month, another 131 MW would be added by three small plants and two rental plants. Besides, two small, two rental plants and the Siddhirganj 105 MW peaking power plant unit-1 would add another 287 MW in March. In May the unit 2 of the Siddhirganj peaking plant would add another 105 MW and in June a 50 MW Sikalbaha plant would be added.

"We have found out that outside interference had severely destroyed working spirit in PDB and other power related bodies," says a top power ministry source.

Since 2001, PDB or the power generating bodies could not make technical decisions as the ministry or even higher authorities were imposing those.

"Officials were not being naturally promoted to higher ranks. All the power related organisations were being headed by the power secretary himself. This is unhealthy. You cannot expect performance from PDB or REB when others are making their decisions," says the source.

"No matter how weak an organisation is, outsiders should not make their decision. Under the caretaker government, we stopped that practice. The power secretary no longer heads all the power related organisations. The power units no longer wait for the power ministry instructions. They make their own decisions and inform the ministry," he adds.

The Bangladesh Energy Regulatory Commission (BERC), which was created in 2003 under donor pressure but kept inactive, has also been empowered by the caretaker government.

Instead of the power ministry, BERC now decides on power tariff and issuance of power generation licences.

In addition, the caretaker government has approved two vital policies -- Renewable Energy Policy of Bangladesh and Policy Guidelines for Enhancement of Private Participation in the Power Sector, 2008.

Both of these would stimulate wider participation of the private sector.

Meanwhile, the global oil and steel prices are rapidly falling. In addition, power project procurement and engineering construction cost is also declining. For instance, in India Bhel is constructing a 740 MW power project at a cost of $550 million and in the US, Shaw is building a 500 MW plant for $400 million.

In contrast, the recently rejected Bibiyana power project proposal by the Korean-Malaysian Powertek consortium would cost $465 million for 450 MW.

Chief of Summit Group Aziz Khan says: "Today it is more possible for Bangladesh to improve its infrastructure including electricity as the cost of equipment, availability of equipment and the cost of capital, i.e. interest rates in the world market are very low."

He adds: "As for financing, Bangladesh has been financed by the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank, they are now being pursued by their member countries to give loans to create demand.

"Also the export credit agencies of the developed countries like the United States Export Import Bank have been advised by their governments to provide credit to the tune of $200 billion within two years.

"I also expect credit from manufacturers to credit worthy projects as they have to sell their produce which has doubled in last three years."

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

This Power was one of the primary failure of BNP.AL has an advantage in this case,so they should grab it with both hands.
It will be a shame for them if they can't capitalise on this.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> So whats your point?? Muktijuddas never exist??? or they were sitting on Didi's lap while IA were fighting W Pak???? If they could do it.. you should at least give them some credit, as somebody else were fighting their war or make somebody else to do it...
> 
> Seems like you started reading before 1975 which means you were of the age of going to war that time??? Did you participate on that war? In which side? Rajakar Bahini???
> 
> Anyways .. seems like I am just wasting my time.. talking bullshit here.. I have far better things to do brother...
> 
> Thanks


Mr. Iajdani,

I never said that Muktijuddah never exited and always cherished any good hearted fighter's spirit in my heart. There were Muktijuddahs that fought guerilla war against W PAK forces and bothered, surprised them sometimes but couldn't overwhelmed them until the last stage of the war. I always give dues where it belongs but Sensing clear deafest on any rational discussions, it is not only you but also the most prominent PAK ARMY, Muslim bashers like Christopher Hitchen, Salman Rushdie, Daniel Pipe, Jyoti and Asif Saleh etc throw deflective spanners to deviate from the core of the discussion.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> This Power was one of the primary failure of BNP.AL has an advantage in this case,so they should grab it with both hands.
> It will be a shame for them if they can't capitalise on this.



It just showed how incompetent the then government was. Caretaker govt without people's mandate could sort this out within a year...
GOOD JOB GUYS.....


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> In post#148, I asked this question:
> 
> 
> 
> No one answered it.May be you did not go through the post.
> 
> I don't need to know how "good"lolJamat is,I know how they are.Please don't give me any more conspiracy theories.
> 
> You like Jamat,ok fine.Its your choice.
> 
> I don't like Jamat,that's my choice.
> 
> Thanks.



Please note that Islam is the religion of IMAN/BELIEF (Ja Li Kal Kitabu Larai ba Fe) and AKAL (Iqra Bisme Rabbi Kallaji Khalak). Having said that I want to let you know that I am well aware of Bibi Ayesa (RAH)'s involvement hasn't been liked by Rasul (PUBH) and it has been advised for woman not to take lead. But there are exceptions of rules, especially when doctrine of necessity kicks in. Rasul (PUBH) cut deal with Meccans, which was known as Hudabiya treaty. Khaleda Madams case is also exceptional in the context of her not coming to politics by her own wish and she has demonstrated extra ordinary resiliency during very tough time that hasnt been seen in any other politicians character in our Sub-continent.

Finally brother I dont think that you either know JIs mission/vision or you are one of the millions of indoctrinated JI haters by RAW bastards. Anyways, I cant change anyone until Allah changes someones heart and gives him/her HIKMA to see spade as spade. Hope you become enlightened though


----------



## M_Saint

Dawn of a new AWAMY beginning isn't any different from 72-75 or 96-01. People who know those fascists are utter shocked to see their predictions are becoming true so fast. The following are few Bengali links in this regard. Please pardon me for not having time to translate them, 

http://www.dailysangram.com/newsdtls.asp?NID=29873&NDate=1/7/2009  (The core of this was predicted by me right after Fakharuddin's take over. Masud Majumder in Nyadiganta stated that FUA and his cabinet members were all INDs B, C teams those were created along side with AL's Indian team after 71)

http://www.dailysangram.com/newsdtls.asp?NID=29877&NDate=1/7/2009
(Snatching tender shows the AL's greedy trend)

http://www.dailysangram.com/newsdtls.asp?NID=29878&NDate=1/7/2009
(And finally AL's fascism/terrorism continues unabated)


----------



## leonblack08

*AL didn't promise rice at Tk 10: Ashraful*

Dhaka, Jan 8 (bdnews24.com) Awami League spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam has buffed rival BNP's claims that the party had promised before the elections to make rice available at Tk 10 a kg and give farmers fertiliser free of cost.

Referring to BNP's propaganda against AL, he said, "BNP is spreading lies against Awami League. Nowhere in our manifesto has it been said that people will be given rice at Tk 10 and fertiliser for free."

Speaking at a press conference at AL president Sheikh Hasina's political office at Dhanmandi in the city, Ashraful, the local government and cooperatives minister, asked BNP to stop telling lies.

Salauddin Quader Chowdhury, parliamentary affairs secretary to Khaleda Zia, told bdnews24.com earlier on Tuesday, ""People expect they will get rice at Tk 10 per kg, fertiliser free of cost and employment for one member in every family from the new government."

Chowdhury made the remarks after the new government headed by prime minister Sheikh Hasina was sworn in.

Ashraful said the AL welcomed BNP's decision to join the first session of the new parliament.

"If BNP comes to parliament, they will be given floor," said Syed Ashraful Islam on Thursday, terming the arch rival's decision positive.

Earlier on Wednesday, a meeting chaired by BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia decided to take oath and join parliament when it convenes.

"We want no more conflict and terrorism in politics. We hope they (BNP) will play an active role for change."

"We must not stand terrorism and terrorists," he said.

The media conference was arranged following Wednesday's cabinet decision to cut diesel price and increase subsidies in fertiliser.

"The government's decision to beat price hike and ensure economic stability for facing the existing depression are meant to make a difference in line with the party's election manifesto." He said.

AL didn&#39;t promise rice at Tk 10: Ashraful :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> *AL didn't promise rice at Tk 10: Ashraful*
> 
> Dhaka, Jan 8 (bdnews24.com) Awami League spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam has buffed rival BNP's claims that the party had promised before the elections to make rice available at Tk 10 a kg and give farmers fertiliser free of cost.
> 
> Referring to BNP's propaganda against AL, he said, "BNP is spreading lies against Awami League. Nowhere in our manifesto has it been said that people will be given rice at Tk 10 and fertiliser for free."
> 
> Speaking at a press conference at AL president Sheikh Hasina's political office at Dhanmandi in the city, Ashraful, the local government and cooperatives minister, asked BNP to stop telling lies.
> 
> Salauddin Quader Chowdhury, parliamentary affairs secretary to Khaleda Zia, told bdnews24.com earlier on Tuesday, ""People expect they will get rice at Tk 10 per kg, fertiliser free of cost and employment for one member in every family from the new government."
> 
> Chowdhury made the remarks after the new government headed by prime minister Sheikh Hasina was sworn in.
> 
> Ashraful said the AL welcomed BNP's decision to join the first session of the new parliament.
> 
> "If BNP comes to parliament, they will be given floor," said Syed Ashraful Islam on Thursday, terming the arch rival's decision positive.
> 
> Earlier on Wednesday, a meeting chaired by BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia decided to take oath and join parliament when it convenes.
> 
> "We want no more conflict and terrorism in politics. We hope they (BNP) will play an active role for change."
> 
> "We must not stand terrorism and terrorists," he said.
> 
> The media conference was arranged following Wednesday's cabinet decision to cut diesel price and increase subsidies in fertiliser.
> 
> "The government's decision to beat price hike and ensure economic stability for facing the existing depression are meant to make a difference in line with the party's election manifesto." He said.
> 
> AL didn't promise rice at Tk 10: Ashraful :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::



huu... Real face of Awami dalal. By hook or crook they wanted power with all the false promises and some naive bd people fall for it. Since when Awami ****** kept their promises. Poor BD people will face consequences in the coming days.


----------



## M_Saint

Syed Ashraful Islam is the best Syed like Syed Musharraf, Syed/Mir Jafar and Underwear is the best cloth, LOL! I guess common motive of these liars behind acquiring their John Hopkin's certificate, Harvard PHD, Naak Ucchu Syed and World Bank's employment is to give a super man impression to others. But these super men fail miserably when they face real world because terrorization, vandalism, destruction are completely opposite than humane, construction and putting things together, where BNP/JI leaders succeed.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Please note that Islam is the religion of IMAN/BELIEF (Ja Li Kal Kitabu Larai ba Fe) and AKAL (Iqra Bisme Rabbi Kallaji Khalak). Having said that I want to let you know that I am well aware of Bibi Ayesa (RAH)'s involvement hasn't been liked by Rasul (PUBH) and it has been advised for woman not to take lead. But there are exceptions of rules, especially when doctrine of necessity kicks in. Rasul (PUBH) cut deal with Meccans, which was known as Hudabiya treaty. Khaleda Madams case is also exceptional in the context of her not coming to politics by her own wish and she has demonstrated extra ordinary resiliency during very tough time that hasnt been seen in any other politicians character in our Sub-continent.
> 
> Finally brother I dont think that you either know JIs mission/vision or you are one of the millions of indoctrinated JI haters by RAW bastards. Anyways, I cant change anyone until Allah changes someones heart and gives him/her HIKMA to see spade as spade. Hope you become enlightened though



Ok Brother,it could be exceptional if Khaleda Zia would wear Hijab and actually followed the way Islam tells women to do.But you have seen her,I think she spends thousands of taka on Beauticians.Yet how could Jamat follow her lead??

The difference between HT and JI is,HT does whatever it says but JI does not do whatever it says.Although Hizbut Tahrir has its bad sides too,but on this context they are perfect example.

I would not mind if Islamic Shariah is implemented on BD,but I would mind if it is brought by Jaamat e Islami.
If any day JI changes all its razakar leaders and ask for forgiveness to the people,then my attitude towards JI will change inshallah.


----------



## leonblack08

*Essentials prices down in a month: Commerce minister*

Commerce Minister Col (retd) Faruk Khan on Thursday said the prices of essentials would be brought down within the buying-capacity of the commoners by a month.

&#8220;The prices of essentials will be brought down within a month and people will be able to buy rice at less than Tk 20 per KG,&#8221; Faruk told reporters while visiting Karwan Bazar kitchen market.

About the much-talked-about business syndicate, he said, &#8220;Yes, there is a syndicate and there would be a crackdown on it to keep the prices within the buying-capacity of the commoners.&#8221;

He, however, said the government does not want to control the market as it is a democratic country. &#8220;But there is a syndicate that controls the prices of essentials and the government wants to break it,&#8221; the commerce minister said.


The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

&#8220;The prices of essentials will be brought down within a month and people will be able to buy rice at less than Tk 20 per KG,&#8221; 

If they can do that atleast,they can be sure for the next election.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> The prices of essentials will be brought down within a month and people will be able to buy rice at less than Tk 20 per KG,
> 
> If they can do that atleast,they can be sure for the next election.



I will welcome it. This will be good for poor people of BD however not at the cost of security and Sovereignty.........


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> I will welcome it. This will be good for poor people of BD however not at the cost of security and Sovereignty.........



The reality is majority of the people,read people at rural areas and also underpriviliged,does not care about security and defence.All they care about is to eat at lower price and live a peaceful life.
That's how simple our BD people are.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> The reality is majority of the people,read people at rural areas and also underpriviliged,does not care about security and defence.All they care about is to eat at lower price and live a peaceful life.
> That's how simple our BD people are.



Yes I don't disagree about their naive ness however the bigger question would be is it realy worth to live without dignity and self respect?


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Ok Brother,it could be exceptional if Khaleda Zia would wear Hijab and actually followed the way Islam tells women to do.But you have seen her,I think she spends thousands of taka on Beauticians.Yet how could Jamat follow her lead??
> 
> The difference between HT and JI is,HT does whatever it says but JI does not do whatever it says.Although Hizbut Tahrir has its bad sides too,but on this context they are perfect example.
> 
> I would not mind if Islamic Shariah is implemented on BD,but I would mind if it is brought by Jaamat e Islami.
> If any day JI changes all its razakar leaders and ask for forgiveness to the people,then my attitude towards JI will change inshallah.



I agree with you on the point on Khaleda Madam's extravagant-cosmetic out look and feel that she should portray her profound loyalty of Islamic rituals to masses by wearing hijab. BTW JI doesn't follow her lead though; JI, BNP, IOJ and BJP alliance is an electoral one just to counter Maha Jote. 

Actually brother, track record shows that if HT becomes as big as JI, anti-Islamic forces would find similar faults in it as well. And for your info. Even Caliph and Shahabas couldn't be exact as Rasul (PUBH) let alone Jamaaties. Also note that I actively observed and some how participated in AL's politics while I was immature, simultaneously hung out BNP, Commie and JI leaders. From my empirical study, observation and analysis I can guarantee that JI, other Islamic leaders are far more humane, honest and sincere due to the fact that they fear ALLAH and after death's punishment for wrong doing. Having said that how can I believe on their rapes and murder in 71? That 'HOW' led me to grass, root investigation and I found out that JI was a force to be feared by Anti-Islamic forces because no one last in 1000 years rationalized, explained and dressed up Islamic ethical/political window better than Moudodi. Please start reading his books and don't listen to his critics because I have read most controversial book of his (Chilaphaat O Rajtantra) and come to conclude that his mistakes correlate with natural mistakes of human being. 'Understanding towards Islam' would be a good start. About your notion on HT keeping it words but Jamaaties not needs to be dig-out but I like HT's none-democratic but 'Educated Expert take leading' path for revolution over JI's electoral alignment one and want to let you know that Moududi himself hasn't exactly suggested that path but told Muslim's to stay Jamaat Bodha (Organized) and to join another if they have found any better organization than his. 

Finally RAZAKAR is an Urdu word, means volunteer and JI leaders seem Islamic volunteers but aren't rapists or murderers as Awamy League wants us to believe. I'll try to explain RAW's JI elimination mission later in that regard. Please stay tune.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Awami League promised for 10-taka kg rice and free fertiliser*

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Prothom Alo | Most popular bangla daily newspaper

http://www.dailyjanakantha.com/251208/fn.pdf


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh: Extreme bad instance

Srabanti Majumder

Newly elected members of cabinet in Awami League led Grand Alliance government went to their offices on Wednesday, January 7, 2009. This was the first day in office for the members of the cabinet. But, surprisingly a section of over-enthusiastic members of civil administration rallied at the entrance gates of the Bangladesh Secretariat holding placards, banners, flower bouquet etc thus chanting slogans like Awami League activists.

This is for the first time in the history of Bangladesh that civil servants behaved like party cadres during the very first day in office of the newly elected ministers.

According to service rules, civil servants are expected to be above any affiliation with any political party. But, the image of entire civil administration was terribly dashed when some of the top ranking officials in the administration formed Janatar Manch [People's Dias] in support of political movement of Bangladesh Awami League in 1996. Many of such elements were duly rewarded by Awami League when it succeded in forming the government. Dr. Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir is one of such kingpins leading the group of civil bureaucrats to a political platform.

This time, when Awami League led alliance won the election, an official named Muhammed Musa [who also was a prominent figure in the Janatar Manch] organized hundreds of fellow government employees in rallying at the entrance gates of various ministries to accord floral welcome with political slogans to the newly appointed members of the cabinet.

Although many of the ministers were over whelmed by such enthusiasm of the government employees, some ministers like Begum Motia Chowdhury or Syed Ashraful Islam were rather annoyed. Syed Ashraf in particular told the government employees and civil bureaucrats that they were not supposed to behave like party cadres. He said, civil administration should perform their duties by keeping neutrality. But, on the other hand, some ministers like Engineer Musharraf Hussain or Syed Abul Hussain were extremely delighted to see the Awamileagalization of the civil administration.

It may be mentioned here that, Muhammad Musa was one of the close aides of former millitary dictator Hussain Muhammed Ershad when he was posted as the Deputy Press Secretary to the President.

Later during Awami League government [1996-2001] he managed to get the long term lease of a very expensive house at city's Gulshan area, although the house was not for someone within the rank of a deputy secretary. During the present government, Muhammed Musa is one of the most influential government officials as he also heads an organization named 'Mujibnagar Government Employees Union'. It is learnt from various sources that Muhammed Musa's residence has already turned into a bargain house where various businessmen and other professionals are seen with monetary proposal for business or otherwise benefits. Various intelligence agencies are already keeping eyes on the activities of this controversial civil servant.
On condition of anonymity, a highly placed source in the ministry told this correspondent that many of the government officials were affraid of taking bribe during the past interim government due to its massive offensives on corruption. After the return of political government such officials are extremely happy as from now they can return to their old habit of taking bribe from people in clearing various files. "The interim government has made us virtual pauper in past two years", said an official.

Although all the ministers expressed their willingness of dedicating in salvaging country's economy from devastating situation, the Commerce Minister, Lt. Col [Retired] Faruk Khan has already been able to show certain cherishma by bringing down the price of rice and edible oil to a significant amount just in a day. Faruk Khan has decided to personally visit and monitor the market situation on a regular basis to ensure that prices of essentials are not controlled by any business syndicate in the country like previous days. People are already appreciating the efforts of this new minister.

Weeklyblitz.net : Internet Edition


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Amardesh is taken over by Mahmudur Rahman (who brought funny corruption charge against ACC chairman) ex BNP energy minister and ex BOI chairman who had a secret meeting with running officers of secreteriate before JAN 22 election to make them to work for BNP on that election. Very controversial guy.. and only effective living BNP propaganda machine now....



You did not know that Amardesh no loger own by Falu just few days agio but you are all knowledgeable about Mahmudur Rahman?

Mahmudur Rahman provided proof (audit report) infort of journalist and camera about corrupt ACC chairman. All his corruption has official record and part of it ACC chairman admitted but disowned his responsibility.

1) While ACC chairman was army chief he altered building code inside DOHS which allowed illegally occupying and capturing govt land by paying token money. Once his occupation was legally covered law was changed again.

2) ACC chairman during his tenure in Trust bank illegally invested cr of foreign exchange and incurred huge loss. But as chairman he disowned any responsibility of that illegal action and loss. But he is prosecuting others for executive decision. Police refused to take case against his illegal corruptions. ACC chairman to appease public that said he will leave office while investigation takes place but he never did.

3) One of ACC chairmans brother stolen cr of taka from bank in sylhet and fled. Police had the report from bank but under pressure did not file any formal case. 

Its very easy for people like you to run loose comments but only without any idea what they are talking about. What matter is if newspaper is publishing facts? Amardesh has been doing that.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> It really takes less than 1/2 a minute to cast the vote,
> 
> Long live Bangladesh.............



Only in virtual world casting 1 vote in 1 minute is possible let alone 1/2 minutes. Eevn in US or other developed countries 1 minute record is not possible. So you can push your fable tale but people in real world including many Awami leaders do not belive it.

Waiting for your next myth collection....


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *AL didn't promise rice at Tk 10: Ashraful*
> 
> Dhaka, Jan 8 (bdnews24.com) &#8211;Awami League spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam has buffed rival BNP's claims that the party had promised before the elections to make rice available at Tk 10 a kg and give farmers fertiliser free of cost.
> 
> Referring to BNP's propaganda against AL, he said, "BNP is spreading lies against Awami League. Nowhere in our manifesto has it been said that people will be given rice at Tk 10 and fertiliser for free."
> .
> .
> .
> AL didn't promise rice at Tk 10: Ashraful :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::



Now only 3 days old Awami league govt and their cyber warriors caught red handed deceiving and lying to people. Not only that after lying to press and people, Awami league minister Ashraful tried to use another lie and accuse BNP (opposition) for spreading misinformation. One lie to cover another lie, sounds familiar; Just like some people are arguing here. Apple does not fall far from the tree.

Those who can not read Bangla, these are Awami league leaning newspaper links covered news on when and where Hasina and Awami league pledged 10tk /kg rice to people. Thanks to Munshi bahi pulling these links.

Prothom Alo | Most popular bangla daily newspaper

http://www.dailyjanakantha.com/251208/fn.pdf


----------



## TopCat

Please comment on the comment made by the newly formed Cabinet.


*Home Affairs Minister... Shara Khatun*
All the post election violence is due to the internal feud between BNP activist.
*Foreign Affairs Minister Dipu Moni*
She feels competent as being foreign affairs minister as she attended a lot of meeting between Hasina and foreign diplomats.
*Industry Minister - Dilip Borua*
No industry in the name of whitening Black money. No privatization or closure...


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> You did not know that Amardesh no loger own by Falu just few days agio but you are all knowledgeable about Mahmudur Rahman?
> 
> Mahmudur Rahman provided proof (audit report) infort of journalist and camera about corrupt ACC chairman. All his corruption has official record and part of it ACC chairman admitted but disowned his responsibility.
> 
> 1) While ACC chairman was army chief he altered building code inside DOHS which allowed illegally occupying and capturing govt land by paying token money. Once his occupation was legally covered law was changed again.
> 
> 2) ACC chairman during his tenure in Trust bank illegally invested cr of foreign exchange and incurred huge loss. But as chairman he disowned any responsibility of that illegal action and loss. But he is prosecuting others for executive decision. Police refused to take case against his illegal corruptions. ACC chairman to appease public that said he will leave office while investigation takes place but he never did.
> 
> 3) One of ACC chairmans brother stolen cr of taka from bank in sylhet and fled. Police had the report from bank but under pressure did not file any formal case.
> 
> Its very easy for people like you to run loose comments but only without any idea what they are talking about. What matter is if newspaper is publishing facts? Amardesh has been doing that.


I know all of it..
1) Trust Bank chairman post is just symbolic. all the time Army chief holds this post. Its like President of Bangladesh is made Chancellor of every university.. Its the board of directors who runs the affairs.
2) Trust bank irregularities happened 3 mos before he took office, and a inquiry was made by Bangladesh Bank and appropriate action was taken against those who were involved on those transaction.

I hope this will clear your doubts.
About the other things you raised, I have little knowledge so I don't want to comment..


----------



## cefarix

I want to congratulate my Bangladeshi brothers and sisters on electing a democratic government. I make dua that your new government does not let you down in the same way that ours has in Pakistan. Ameen.

Now I just want to say that it will soon be almost 40 years since the independence of Bangladesh in 1971. The Muslim Ummah is facing new and dire challenges from every direction today. We need to come closer together and join together and start acting as one nation under Islam.

I hope that the new governments of Pakistan and Bangladesh can facilitate closer brotherly tries between the two Muslim countries of the Indian Subcontinent. And I urge all Pakistanis and Bangladeshis to put Islam first and urge our politicians to demand closer cooperation in every sector, from the economy to defense.

We should take the European Union as an example and be ashamed of ourselves and see how divided the Muslim Ummah still is today. Perhaps if the Arab countries will not unite right now, atleast Pakistan and Bangladesh, and Pakistanis and Bangladeshis, can take the flag of Islam and show the way for our other Muslim brothers and sisters, from Morocco to Indonesia, how to stand united as one, under one Allah, with one Rasool.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> Please comment on the newly formed Cabinet.
> 
> 
> *Home Affairs Minister... Shara Khatun*
> All the post election violence is due to the internal feud between BNP activist.
> *Foreign Affairs Minister Dipu Moni*
> She feels competent as being foreign affairs minister as she attended a lot of meeting between Hasina and foreign diplomats.
> *Industry Minister - Dilip Borua*
> No industry in the name of whitening Black money. No privatization or closure...



The AL lied about the Tk. 10 per KG rice and free fertiliser so they can lie about the above points as well. 

What is your point?


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> The AL lied about the Tk. 10 per KG rice and free fertiliser so they can lie about the above points as well.
> 
> What is your point?


Tk. 10 Kg is a misunderstanding.. I want to be rational on that...
My question is, how confident are you on this new cabinet, by seeing those comments made by our ministers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I am also trying to be rational on this issue. The AL past conduct in terms of their false statements reflects on their subsequent statements. If the AL can blatantly and unashamedly lie about such an essential and also vital issue such as the price of rice then can we believe the statements of the ministers who represent this government?


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> I am also trying to be rational on this issue. The AL past conduct in terms of their false statements reflects on their subsequent statements. If the AL can blatantly and unashamedly lie about such an essential and also vital issue such as the price of rice then can we believe the statements of the ministers who represent this government?



I don't like sweeping remarks. A wise person never do that. I am trying to open up a discussion on a case by case basis. I have strong reservation on these three ministers with the portfolio given to them and they already started slipping. There are others who we hardly know. Few of them we know are very very good, Mr. Muhit - Finance, Mr. Ashraf-LGRD, Mrs Motia-Agro, Mr. Faruq-Trade. I believe they will deliver up to the mark.

I did not like appointing Mr. Mudasser who was Hasina's private physician. I also did not like the way Hasina picked the cabinet keeping everybody blind. We live in a open society and she should have put the matter for public debate at least within her own party. Most of them are appointed are close associates of Hasina. Are we going back to dynastic politics again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HK-47

as long as they get the job done I am fine with them.Key areas-agri sector and the food prices,demarcation of maritime boundaries and settling border and river disputes.All issues involved with India and Myanmar(in case of the maritime sea boundary).



> We should take the European Union as an example and be ashamed of ourselves and see how divided the Muslim Ummah still is today. Perhaps if the Arab countries will not unite right now, atleast Pakistan and Bangladesh, and Pakistanis and Bangladeshis, can take the flag of Islam and show the way for our other Muslim brothers and sisters, from Morocco to Indonesia, how to stand united as one, under one Allah, with one Rasool.


The Muslim Brotherhood is DEAD.Gone.
If you don't believe me tell the Arabs first to give us permanent resident visas first.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Please comment on the newly formed Cabinet.
> 
> 
> *Home Affairs Minister... Shara Khatun*
> All the post election violence is due to the internal feud between BNP activist.
> *Foreign Affairs Minister Dipu Moni*
> She feels competent as being foreign affairs minister as she attended a lot of meeting between Hasina and foreign diplomats.
> *Industry Minister - Dilip Borua*
> No industry in the name of whitening Black money. No privatization or closure...



What a joke. Why????????????


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> I don't like sweeping remarks. A wise person never do that. I am trying to open up a discussion on a case by case basis. I have strong reservation on these three ministers with the portfolio given to them and they already started slipping. There are others who we hardly know. Few of them we know are very very good, Mr. Muhit - Finance, Mr. Ashraf-LGRD, Mrs Motia-Agro, Mr. Faruq-Trade. I believe they will deliver up to the mark.
> 
> I did not like appointing Mr. Mudasser who was Hasina's private physician. I also did not like the way Hasina picked the cabinet keeping everybody blind. We live in a open society and she should have put the matter for public debate at least within her own party. Most of them are appointed are close associates of Hasina. Are we going back to dynastic politics again?



If we go by the first case then the allegation of lying is proven. 

The next case is Hasina's choice of cabinet and this shows a propensity for nepotism and dynastic politics. 

The third case is the violence against opposition supporters and factionalism within the AL front organizations which are displayed in our newspapers everyday. 

All three cases taken together are very worrying indeed.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Please comment on the comment made by the newly formed Cabinet.
> 
> 
> *Home Affairs Minister... Shara Khatun*
> All the post election violence is due to the internal feud between BNP activist.
> *Foreign Affairs Minister Dipu Moni*
> She feels competent as being foreign affairs minister as she attended a lot of meeting between Hasina and foreign diplomats.
> *Industry Minister - Dilip Borua*
> No industry in the name of whitening Black money. No privatization or closure...



I have serious doubt about Dipu Moni and Sahara Khatun.Not because they are women but because they are given such important posts and they have no experience.
Sahara Khatun's comments already stirred controversy,lets see how long she can hold on to her post.

@Mr.Munshi,

I wanted to know about Sohail Taz.I read one of his articles critical of your work.What's your view on him?I would be happy if you give a neutral reply.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> I wanted to know about Sohail Taz.I read one of his articles critical of your work.What's your view on him?I would be happy if you give a neutral reply.



I understand that he is not the same Sohail Taj that wrote about me. There was some mix up about that but it has been cleared up. 

I have no personal knowledge about the state minister but from people who are close to him they say he is not that much of depth or knowledgeable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I understand that he is not the same Sohail Taj that wrote about me. There was some mix up about that but it has been cleared up.
> 
> I have no personal knowledge about the state minister but from people who are close to him they say he is not that much of depth or knowledgeable.



Thanks for clearing that misconception.

I saw him in a talk show in NTV.Although I don't know much about him but liked to see a young generation leader.


----------



## TopCat

No I dont want anybody to take that kind of post without prior knowledge of running anything. They must have some sort of job experience, at least for 15 years before they could be assigned to any ministry... Running a political party office could be considered within job experience but not any fresh blood to experiment with.. We dont have much time to waste...
I wonder when this country will get out of emotion and show some sort of maturity...
JUST SEE HOW OBAMA PICKED HIS CABINET


----------



## TopCat

The US Department of Justice has moved to confiscate nearly $3 million from bank accounts in Singapore, which are allegedly linked to a bribery scandal in Bangladesh, involving Arafat Rahman Koko, younger son of former prime minister Khaleda Zia.

The justice department is seeking a forfeiture action against the accounts that are alleged to be the proceeds of a wide-ranging conspiracy to bribe public officials in Bangladesh and their family members, in connection with various public works projects, said Acting Assistant Attorney General Matthew Friedrich of the Criminal Division on Friday in Washington DC.

The forfeiture action against the funds, held by multiple account holders, was filed on Thursday in a US district court in the District of Columbia. 

The complaint relates primarily to alleged bribes paid to Koko, in connection with public works projects awarded by the government of Bangladesh to Siemens AG, a German industrial conglomerate, and China Harbour Engineering Company. 

The complaint said at least one payment to each of the purported consultants was paid from a US bank account.

Koko was arrested in Bangladesh along with his mother Khaleda Zia on Sept 3, 2007 after a bribery case had been filed by the country's Anti-corruption Commission (ACC). He was however later released on parole on grounds of ill health, and is now reportedly undergoing treatment in Bangkok.

The ACC on December 18 of last year disclosed that Koko has foreign currencies worth around Tk 11.43 crore deposited in a Singapore bank. With help from the Singapore government, the ACC of Bangladesh unearthed information that Koko has 20.61 lakh Singaporean dollars and 2.61 lakh US dollars.

The Singapore government also froze the account and sent necessary documents to the ACC.

According to the US justice department forfeiture complaint, the majority of funds in Koko's account are traceable to bribes allegedly received in connection with a China Harbour project for building a new mooring containment terminal in Chittagong port.

"This action shows the lengths to which the US law enforcement will go to recover the proceeds of foreign corruption including acts of bribery and money laundering," said Matthew Friedrich.

"Not only will the department, for example, prosecute companies and executives who violate the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act, we will also use our forfeiture laws to recapture the illicit facilitating payments often used in such schemes."

Siemens Aktiengesellschaft (Siemens AG), a German corporation, and three of its subsidiaries pleaded guilty on December 15, 2008, to violations of and charges related to the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act (FCPA). 

The company will pay $800 million in criminal and civil fines after admitting it paid bribes to government officials in Argentina, Bangladesh, China, Iraq, Israel, Mexico, Nigeria, Russia, Venezuela and Vietnam.

Siemens Bangladesh admitted that between May 2001 and August 2006, it caused corrupt payments of at least $5,319,839 to be made through purported business consultants to various Bangladeshi officials in exchange for favourable treatment during the bidding process on a mobile telephone project. 

According to the forfeiture complaint, the bribe payments from Siemens AG and China Harbour Engineering Company were made in US dollars, and the illicit funds flowed through financial institutions in the US, before they were deposited in the accounts in Singapore, subjecting them to the US jurisdiction. 

Money laundering laws in the US cover financial transactions that flow through the country involving proceeds from foreign offences including foreign bribery and extortion.

In August 2006, the US president announced a national strategy to internationalise efforts against kleptocracy to fight high level corruption around the world. 

The strategy combines policy and law enforcement tools of several federal agencies, including the departments of justice, treasury, state, and homeland security.

The case is being prosecuted by Deputy Chief Linda Samuel and Trial Attorney Frederick Reynolds of the Criminal Division's Asset Forfeiture and Money Laundering Section.

Additional assistance was provided by the Criminal Division's Office of International Affairs. 

The case was investigated by FBI's Washington Field Office in cooperation with Bangladeshi law enforcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> I know all of it..
> 1) Trust Bank chairman post is just symbolic. all the time Army chief holds this post. Its like President of Bangladesh is made Chancellor of every university.. Its the board of directors who runs the affairs.
> 2) Trust bank irregularities happened 3 mos before he took office, and a inquiry was made by Bangladesh Bank and appropriate action was taken against those who were involved on those transaction.
> 
> I hope this will clear your doubts.
> About the other things you raised, I have little knowledge so I don't want to comment..



This ACC when implementing indo-US minus two formula, put Hasian and Khaleda in jail for some decesion that these ladies were symbolic to; low level decision that just pass through their offices. 

Please explain why ACC chairman should not be hold up to same standard. Even Awami league leadership (Shajeda and other leaders) talked against ACC chairman dual face when it come down to him and his interim buddies.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> I don't like sweeping remarks. A wise person never do that. I am trying to open up a discussion on a case by case basis. I have strong reservation on these three ministers with the portfolio given to them and they already started slipping. There are others who we hardly know. Few of them we know are very very good, Mr. Muhit - Finance, Mr. Ashraf-LGRD, Mrs Motia-Agro, Mr. Faruq-Trade. I believe they will deliver up to the mark.
> 
> I did not like appointing Mr. Mudasser who was Hasina's private physician. I also did not like the way Hasina picked the cabinet keeping everybody blind. We live in a open society and she should have put the matter for public debate at least within her own party. Most of them are appointed are close associates of Hasina. Are we going back to dynastic politics again?



Even in close circle of Hasina (including many Awami leaders) have reservation about Dipumoni, Bimal Biswa. Sohel Taj, Ashraf etc.

According to close circle in Sudha sadan, list of ministers were mostly picked and recommended by india and deliverd by indian HC during 2 hr long meeting right after election. 

Knowing how many times Parnab had called Bangladeshi official to release a hindu criminal, I am not surprised at all. That was during interim govt.

Some may think how that is possible, then again we all dont know a lot about indian reach in our systems and govt.

One quick note about Sayed Ashraful Islam, he is son of late Awami leader Syed Nazrul Islam. Ashraful is married to a indian Gujrati women. Ashraful has dual citizenship which under bangladeshi law does not allow one to be MP.

Hasian is not in full control on how country should be governed. Awami folks like it or not those interfering marks from south block already made clear impression on policy priorities Awami league announced.


----------



## cefarix

HK-47 said:


> The Muslim Brotherhood is DEAD.Gone.
> If you don't believe me tell the Arabs first to give us permanent resident visas first.



If Muslim brotherhood was alive and well today I would not have said what I did. I am saying we should unite, step-by-step, ourselves, our people, our countries, slowly but surely, to rebuild the Muslim brotherhood. It would be pointless to say this if the Muslim Ummah was already united.


----------



## Al-zakir

Ministers patronise party criminals Says Delwar

Unb, Dhaka


BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain yesterday alleged that criminals belonging to the ruling party are attacking his party leaders and workers under the patronisation of responsible ministers.

On one hand, criminals of the ruling party are carrying out attacks on BNP leaders and workers. On the other hand, the responsible ministers are patronising them, he said in a statement.

As a result, people fear that the country will be turned into a haven of miscreants, he added.

The BNP secretary general expressed concern and condemned what he called continued AL terrorist attacks that started after the December 29 elections.

Despite condemnation and protest from different quarters, Awami Legue didn't stop their criminal activities. Rather, the criminal activities are spreading day by day, he said.

Detailing some attacks on BNP leaders and workers and their property, Delwar said: These incidents are symptoms of establishing rule of terrorism in the country

http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php?nid=70796


----------



## paritosh

cefarix said:


> If Muslim brotherhood was alive and well today I would not have said what I did. I am saying we should unite, step-by-step, ourselves, our people, our countries, slowly but surely, to rebuild the Muslim brotherhood. It would be pointless to say this if the Muslim Ummah was already united.



Bangladesh is a country that holds secularism in high regard.There are 10% Hindus as well.Does it mean that when we address bangladesh...we should actually think about the 10%?having a secular outlook for bangladesh is best...muslim hindu...they will all contribute with great zeal...you draw religious lines...you slow down as a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

cefarix said:


> If Muslim brotherhood was alive and well today I would not have said what I did. I am saying we should unite, step-by-step, ourselves, our people, our countries, slowly but surely, to rebuild the Muslim brotherhood. It would be pointless to say this if the Muslim Ummah was already united.



Agreed. I am also for the Muslim brotherhood. We can not give up just because we screwed up in the past. Pakistan and Bangladesh already enjoy good relation but more improvement needed. There should be more cooperation in the area of Economy, education, people to people contact and Defense.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> This ACC when implementing indo-US minus two formula, put Hasian and Khaleda in jail for some decesion that these ladies were symbolic to; low level decision that just pass through their offices.
> 
> Please explain why ACC chairman should not be hold up to same standard. Even Awami league leadership (Shajeda and other leaders) talked against ACC chairman dual face when it come down to him and his interim buddies.


And who cares about Sajeda.. she is a corrupt basted.. Did police arrest her son yet???

I am still for minus Two... and strong advocate of how we could get rid of these  *two devil* out of BD politics... 
I will back ACC chairman for doing this anytme..


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Even in close circle of Hasina (including many Awami leaders) have reservation about Dipumoni, Bimal Biswa. Sohel Taj, Ashraf etc.
> 
> According to close circle in Sudha sadan, list of ministers were mostly picked and recommended by india and deliverd by indian HC during 2 hr long meeting right after election.
> 
> Knowing how many times Parnab had called Bangladeshi official to release a hindu criminal, I am not surprised at all. That was during interim govt.
> 
> Some may think how that is possible, then again we all dont know a lot about indian reach in our systems and govt.
> 
> One quick note about Sayed Ashraful Islam, he is son of late Awami leader Syed Nazrul Islam. Ashraful is married to a indian Gujrati women. Ashraful has dual citizenship which under bangladeshi law does not allow one to be MP.
> 
> Hasian is not in full control on how country should be governed. Awami folks like it or not those interfering marks from south block already made clear impression on policy priorities Awami league announced.



Could you provide some source for these information. These are serious allegation and we need to talk to a lawyer regarding these two issues.. I am for it if you could come up with some real solid evidence..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BCL factions fight at Dhaka College*

Dhaka, Jan 11 (bdnews24.com)  Three factions of pro-Awami League Bangladesh Chhatra League clashed over control of a hall at Dhaka College late on Saturday, a day after the home minister warned against campus violence.

Officer in charge of New Market Police Station, Anisur Rahman, told bdnews24.com at 12:15am on Sunday the fight left 15 injured.

Many general students left the hall amid the fight, which took place less than 48 hours into the clashes at Ziaur Rahman Hall of Dhaka University between two BCL camps on Thursday night.

Senior police officials of Ramna Zone brought the situation under control with the help of teachers and the fight that had started at 10pm ended at 1am.

On Friday, Sahara Khatun, the home minister, warned that "nobody will be spared" if involved in campus violence.

Rahman said students of 'North' and 'South' halls hurled stones at each other after a hand-to-hand fight. Some general students were also wounded in the incident.

At round 8pm, activists loyal to 'Titu' scuffled with followers of 'Tareq' over the allotment of room 207 of 'North Hostel'.

The supporters of 'Tareq' stormed and took control of 'South Hostel' around 10pm, prompting the other two groups to fight that group for control.

Some homemade bombs were exploded during the clash.

The general secretary of BCL's Dhaka College unit, Tutul, who gave only one name, said Some activists of the metropolitan Chhatra League and others who recently joined Chhatra League from other parties had made the campus restive.

"Though we called police in the evening, they came after 10pm. The incident could have been averted had they arrived on time" he said, an allegation the police officer denied.

Heavy police presence was there on the campus.

BCL factions fight at Dhaka College :: Education :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> I am still for minus Two... and strong advocate of how we could get rid of these  *two devil* out of BD politics...
> I will back ACC chairman for doing this anytme..



That explains your motive and dancing to indian tune....no more comments necessary


----------



## idune

paritosh said:


> Bangladesh is a country that holds secularism in high regard.There are 10&#37; Hindus as well.Does it mean that when we address bangladesh...we should actually think about the 10%?having a secular outlook for bangladesh is best...muslim hindu...they will all contribute with great zeal...you draw religious lines...you slow down as a country.




aha you advocate secularism to impose hindu minority wishes over majority. But when comes to majority wishes you advocate to look the other way. Aren't you hypocrite the GREAT!!!! Clever ploy but not so fast.....

There are couple of things you need to know.

One, Islam is a religion of peace and inclusion. Bangladeshi people are and had been accommodating to others; be that fellow Muslim, Hindus or Christians or Budist. That's why Bangladesh suffers virtually no communal tension. 

Two, Bangladesh and Bangladeshis can decide what best for Bangladesh and SHOULD NOT be indian decision.


----------



## M_Saint

Joy Bangla in AWAMY STYLE --

http://www.dailysangram.com/newsdtls.asp?NID=30054&NDate=1/11/2009

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

BTW whoever didn't know the history of the emergence of the 'Joy Bangla' slogan, he/she needed to know that it was Hindu Jamiders that created it against oppress 'East Bangalies' during 'Banga Vhanga' around 1906.


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP's Mahbub wins Noakhali-1  

How come BNP (4 party alliance) candidate won this seat with huge margin? Some people thought Bangladeshi rejected pro-islamic(4 party alliance) party and all become supporter of Awami dalal but this seat prove otherwish. Either people of bd realizing the real faces of Awami dalal or dec 29election were rigged. I think it was combination of both. 


Mon, Jan 12th, 2009 10:16 pm BdST 

Noakhali, Jan 12 (bdnews24.com)  BNP's Mahabub Uddin Khokan bagged the Noakhali-1 seat in Monday's election, beating the AL candidate by nearly 24,000 votes. 

Results from the constituency's 105 polling centres showed Mahbub polled 1,04,726 votes, while HM Ibrahim of Awami League secured 80,981 votes. 

Noakhali deputy commissioner Abdus Salam read out the signed results to reporters before handing them over. 

"Voting was held peacefully with no untoward incidents from 8am to 4pm," returning officer M Abdul Haque said. 

Polling centres in Noakhali-1 (Chatkhil-Sonaimuri) saw long queues of people ignoring chilly weather from morning, and peaceful voting through the day in the seat's deferred election. 

Eight candidates took part, in the constituency of 247,407 enrolled voters. 

The Noakhali-1 vote was deferred after the death of one of the candidates -- Gonotantree Party president and grand alliance nominee Nurul Islam -- just days before the Dec 29 general elections. 

Police, Bangladesh Rifles and Rapid Action Batallion were deployed across the constituency from early morning until ballot counting was complete. 

BNP nominees have won the seat four times, long known as a BNP stronghold. The Awami League won it twice. 

bdnews24.com/corr/mt/rah/2215hours

BNP's Mahbub wins Noakhali-1 :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

BNP was expected to win there,its their stronghold.


----------



## leonblack08

*Ministers, MPs submit wealth reports next month*

The National Board of Revenue (NBR) will start collecting and publishing the wealth statements of the cabinet members and lawmakers from next month, Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhit said today.


The finance minister at his first meeting with the NBR officials at the NBR office warned the tax evaders of stern action.


*Nobody accused of dodging tax will be able to escape the action even if he belongs to the ruling party, Muhit said adding, "We are not the government of the party. We are the government of the country.*"

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=14356


----------



## leonblack08

And people will watch your financial conditions like a HAWK this time.

I hope you are honest about whatever you are saying.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> BNP was expected to win there,its their stronghold.



Thats not BNP area. Dont talk something you are not aware. I am very much familiar about this area. Prominent candidate was advocate Mahbubur Rahman, he won 2 election from that seat. But Mabubur Raham did not get BNP nomination. After Mahbub it was Awami league candidate who was more popular. In Bangladesh candidate sometime means more than what symbol he/she running under. 

Besides Nurul Islam sympathy vote also went for awami league candiate. There was also sizeable hindu population in theat area specially in Joyag, Chatkhil area. 

Even with all these odds, BNP candidate win with sizable margin showed something that was contrary to general election trend.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Thats not BNP area. Dont talk something you are not aware. I am very much familiar about this area. Prominent candidate was advocate Mahbubur Rahman, he won 2 election from that seat. But Mabubur Raham did not get BNP nomination. After Mahbub it was Awami league candidate who was more popular. In Bangladesh candidate sometime more than what symbol he/she running under.
> 
> Besides Nurul Islam sympathy vote also went for awami league candiate. There was also sizeable hindu population in theat area specially in Joyag, Chatkhil area.
> 
> Even with all these odds, BNP candidate win with sizable margin showed something that was contrary to general election trend.



BNP won it 4 times and AL 2 times.Read the newspaper report.It is mentioned as their *STRONGHOLD*.

*BNP nominees have won the seat four times, long known as a BNP stronghold. The Awami League won it twice.
*
bdnews24.com/corr/mt/rah/2215hours

BNP's Mahbub wins Noakhali-1 :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


And don't act like you know everything.


----------



## leonblack08

And For your kind information,amar desher bari noakhali te.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> And For your kind information,amar desher bari noakhali te.



Noakhali???????? YAAWK


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Noakhali???????? YAAWK




are you scared of us or what??


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> are you scared of us or what??



Just joking bro!!! You from Noakhali???


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Just joking bro!!! You from Noakhali???



My dadu and also Nanu bari in noakhali.I live in Dhaka.
Are you from sylhet?I think you mentioned in one of your posts.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> BNP won it 4 times and AL 2 times.Read the newspaper report.It is mentioned as their *STRONGHOLD*.
> 
> *BNP nominees have won the seat four times, long known as a BNP stronghold. The Awami League won it twice.
> *



Candidate who won 2 times for BNP (Mahbubur Rahman, who also won same seat under JP ticket before) was not BNP candidate. And people are more attach to the candidate than symbol. bdnews did not mention that, did it? 
If one just take the news on its face value (speacialy in Bangladesh) then world would have been much nicer place.

Local politics is much complicated than what a Dhaka based repoter writes and readers read.

Ancestral home in Noakhali and wrting from Sydeny does not mean anything unless you know what goes on in locality.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Mahbubur Rahman extended support to the AL candidate but still the BNP won. Noakhali is certainly BNP stronghold but so was Chittagong. In any case, there is no point arguing about these issues now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> BNP was expected to win there,its their stronghold.


BNP wasn't expected to win there more than in Saifur or Illyas or Shohel's seat. After the dark cloud of emergency GOVT left and AL's landslide thievery was ensured, AWAMY admin acted like GORU MERE JUTA DAAN'S way. In electoral history, there hasn't been worse rigging, manipulation and rape of opposition under traitorous ARMY Generals, WB, NGO's officials, Police Admin and Media men (who happened to be deeply imbeded by commie, Lefty and Bengali nationalistic ideologies) than what has happened to BNP and its four party allies. The seeds that dadas started to plant since 1935 in Dhaka Univv, groomed in all sectors of our society by now. 1970's election was the first outcome of it and the recent one was the latest but wouldn't be the last one though. Our Muslimiat is the biggest obstacle for dadas to integrate us but slowly and gradually they are making us Hindus and once we become slave of them they will embrace us as SHUDRA again but short-sighted, power and wealth greedy ALers wouldnt understand that IMO. The following is a good article regard BNPs downfall in the recent election.

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> BNP wasn't expected to win there more than in Saifur or Illyas or Shohel's seat. After the dark cloud of emergency GOVT left and AL's landslide thievery was ensured, AWAMY admin acted like GORU MERE JUTA DAAN'S way. In electoral history, there hasn't been worse rigging, manipulation and rape of opposition under traitorous ARMY Generals, WB, NGO's officials, Police Admin and Media men (who happened to be deeply imbeded by commie, Lefty and Bengali nationalistic ideologies) than what has happened to BNP and its four party allies. The seeds that dadas started to plant since 1935 in Dhaka Univv, groomed in all sectors of our society by now. 1970's election was the first outcome of it and the recent one was the latest but wouldn't be the last one though. Our Muslimiat is the biggest obstacle for dadas to integrate us but slowly and gradually they are making us Hindus and once we become slave of them they will embrace us as SHUDRA again but short-sighted, power and wealth greedy ALers wouldnt understand that IMO. The following is a good article regard BNPs downfall in the recent election.
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::




Here you go again... crazy mahmudur rahman... Is he Jmaaat now or BNP???


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Here you go again... crazy mahmudur rahman... Is he Jmaaat now or BNP???


What makes you call Mahmudur Rahman crazy? His activities show that he 100 times more patriot than Sheik Mujib. Please read his articles and learn about him before throwing a one liner against his credibility. 

BTW in other threads you questioned about the existence of PAK federation, Bengalis bad lives under SEN, PAL dynasties and my answered would be for No.1 to look at its current four provinces (Sindh, Punjab, NWFP and Baluchistan) and the its federal capital Islamabad. All provinces have independent assembly and GOVT in the place. Before 71, EAST PAK was in the same format. And for No.2, please note that GENERAL MASSES welcomed Khilji to liberate them from Sen. Furthermore, Laxman Sen fled away by seeing few Khilji soldiers proved that he was a coward.


----------



## leonblack08

*Fertiliser prices cut drastically*

The government today brought down the prices of non-urea fertilisers in a bid to help the farmers in the coming Boro season.

*The price of TSP (triple super phosphate) came down from Tk 75-80 to Tk 40 per a kg, MoP (murate of potash) was reduced from Tk 69-70 to Tk 35 and DAP (diammonium phosphate) from Tk 87-90 to Tk 45, Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury said today after a meeting at the finance ministry.
*
With the new pricing, the government's subsidy on non-urea fertiliser stands at 55 percent, which was 15 percent before, to reduce production cost of rice in Boro season.

This means over Tk 2,700 crore fresh subsidy would be needed -- Tk 1520 crore to government institutions that import DAP, TSP and MOP and Tk 1236 crore to private importers.

On top of this, the government has already been forking out Tk 4,200 crore subsidy on urea -- Tk 30 a kg -- to keep prices at Tk 12 for farmers.

The demand for urea fertiliser this season is 12.10 lakh metric tonne (MT) while the demand for TSP is 3.75 lakh MT, MoP 2.50 lakh MT and DAP over 1 lakh MT.


----------



## leonblack08

Our Farmers will be relieved I believe.They needed this desperately.But Govt. is giving so much subsidies,Allah knows what will happen.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> What makes you call Mahmudur Rahman crazy? His activities show that he 100 times more patriot than Sheik Mujib. Please read his articles and learn about him before throwing a one liner against his credibility.
> 
> BTW in other threads you questioned about the existence of PAK federation, Bengalis bad lives under SEN, PAL dynasties and my answered would be for No.1 to look at its current four provinces (Sindh, Punjab, NWFP and Baluchistan) and the its federal capital Islamabad. All provinces have independent assembly and GOVT in the place. Before 71, EAST PAK was in the same format. And for No.2, please note that GENERAL MASSES welcomed Khilji to liberate them from Sen. Furthermore, Laxman Sen fled away by seeing few Khilji soldiers proved that he was a coward.



Well leave Mahmudur.. No Comments from me...
First, I never heard Pakistan as being Federal Republic.. Its new to me.. They got 4 states but with very little autonomy.. (Can any of the federates of Pakistan run a referendum and declare independence? That is how federation is all about.)
Second thing in 1971 there were no Federation even if it were exists now as PK got their constitution in 1973 even after Bangladesh got one..

Regarding Pal and Sen dynasty, you go back to history book.. I think we have plenty of information in our 7th and 8th grade history book..


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Ancestral home in Noakhali and wrting from Sydeny does not mean anything unless you know what goes on in locality.



Agreed,but I know the people there are Hardcore supporters of BNP and Jamat.That in turn means it is their STRONGHOLD.

end of this stupid argument from my part.


----------



## binzaman

leonblack08 said:


> Our Farmers will be relieved I believe.They needed this desperately.But Govt. is giving so much subsidies,Allah knows what will happen.



why don't bangladesh produce urea itself??? when there are such huge requirements...


----------



## leonblack08

binzaman said:


> why don't bangladesh produce urea itself??? when there are such huge requirements...



We do produce Urea.But still not enough.

These subsidies are on non urea fertilisers.

The best Idea should be to encourage more Bio fertilisers,fortunately that is happening.


----------



## binzaman

leonblack08 said:


> We do produce Urea.But still not enough.
> 
> These subsidies are on non urea fertilisers.
> 
> The best Idea should be to encourage more Bio fertilisers,fortunately that is happening.



good to hear bro

May God bless Bangla Muslims with HIS countless blessings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Our Farmers will be relieved I believe.They needed this desperately.But Govt. is giving so much subsidies,Allah knows what will happen.



Let us pray that she doesn't bankrupt the nation.


----------



## leonblack08

*Efforts underway to recover border riverlands*

Dhaka, Jan 14 (bdnews24.com)  Bangladesh has initiated diplomatic efforts to recover land emerging from river movements near border areas, land minister Rezaul Karim Hira said on Wednesday.

"As a result of natural river erosion, about 30 thousand acres of land have surfaced on the other side of border-area rivers," said the minister.

"Before the land is recovered, borders have to be demarcated once more."

Joint efforts are underway with the foreign ministry in this regard, added Hira.

The government will also take steps to recover illegally occupied land, said Hira.

"If we have solid evidence that government land has been occupied by a real estate company then all-out efforts will be taken to recover it."

The newly appointed minister said priorities would be to tackle corruption in land deals, ensuring actual ownership and reforms of dated land laws.

"Our election manifesto talked about a Land Reform Commission to address all land related issues, and an initiative in this regard will be taken after talks with the prime minister," he said.

"This is a government elected by the people and we shall not tolerate any irregularities."

On unresolved complexities of vested property, the minister said the caretaker government's ordinance would be amended and presented at parliament for approval. 

Efforts underway to recover border riverlands :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *Fertiliser prices cut drastically*
> 
> The government today brought down the prices of non-urea fertilisers in a bid to help the farmers in the coming Boro season.
> 
> *The price of TSP (triple super phosphate) came down from Tk 75-80 to Tk 40 per a kg, MoP (murate of potash) was reduced from Tk 69-70 to Tk 35 and DAP (diammonium phosphate) from Tk 87-90 to Tk 45, Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury said today after a meeting at the finance ministry.
> *
> With the new pricing, the government's subsidy on non-urea fertiliser stands at 55 percent, which was 15 percent before, to reduce production cost of rice in Boro season.
> 
> This means over Tk 2,700 crore fresh subsidy would be needed -- Tk 1520 crore to government institutions that import DAP, TSP and MOP and Tk 1236 crore to private importers.
> 
> On top of this, the government has already been forking out Tk 4,200 crore subsidy on urea -- Tk 30 a kg -- to keep prices at Tk 12 for farmers.
> 
> The demand for urea fertiliser this season is 12.10 lakh metric tonne (MT) while the demand for TSP is 3.75 lakh MT, MoP 2.50 lakh MT and DAP over 1 lakh MT.



Whilst prices of fertilizer went drastically down (73-70%) in international market, ALers discounted it for 50%. (AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS). Did it make them any fewer liars than promising TK 10 P/K rice but later denying it? BTW providing fertilizer free was its another electoral promise. People that knew the deceiving characters of ALers wouldn't require anymore prove of its wrong doing to be convinced but this is another proof of Munafiky by Alers for our post 75 generation.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*News analysis: Siemens bribery: The whole story*

Hasanuzzaman Khan

A source close to the US embassy in Dhaka said they have ascertained only 3 million dollar deposited in a Singapore Bank in the account of Arafat Rahman Koko which was described as Siemens' kickback.

When asked about the 200 million dollar in kickback reportedly deposited in Koko's name in a Singapore bank, the embassy source said, it may be the perception of the Bangladesh Government and its Law Minister Shafique Ahmed.. They have no knowledge about it. They denied handing over to the government any list of persons indulging in siphoning of state money to foreign countries.

The area of investigation of the US Justice department and FBI agents are restricted to a particular side involving Siemens transaction to Koko paid in kickback for obtaining work of Teletalk, a state owned telecommunication company of Bangladesh. The 3 million dollar forfeited in Singapore also includes an amount siphoned from a middle eastern country, a mobile phone company having origin from there are also working in Bangladesh.

Earlier Law Minister Shafiq Ahmed in a press briefing said, they have obtained a list of 12 politico-businessmen from the US investigators, who had 200 million dollar illegal transaction with siemens. A number of cabinet ministers of the 4-party alliance government was involved. But he refrained from naming the persons involved except Arafat Rahman Koko, the second son of former prime minister and BNP chief Khaleda Zia.

The US embassy sources said the Bangladesh government has presented the news from their own angle. The US investigators are not supposed to go beyond the terms of reference. Their area of investigation is limited, the embassy sources said. It is a very sensitive issue and no one should blow it beyond the proportion.

Former Attorney General Salahuddin Ahmed said he disclosed the involvement of 4-party alliance in the scandal after being influenced by the Law Minister Barrister Shafique Ahmed. The handling of the matter by the top functionaries of the government has raised questions in different quarters.

A delegation comprising the US Justice department's deputy chief Linda M Samuel, FBI agent Deborah Heprevotte met the Law Minister Barrister Shafique and the then Attorney General Salahuddin to discuss the money laundering issue.

The BNP continues to deny the charges, calling them politically motivated.

In a renewed denial, even as the American and British Officials arrived here for consultation, BNP leaders said, Koko was not involved in the deal. US Justice department has filed a forfeiture action against the said 3 million dollar, that are alleged to be the proceeds of a wide-ranging conspiracy to bribe public officials in Bangladesh. Acting Assistant Attorney General Mathew Friedrich of USA announced it.

The forfeiture action was filed on January 8,2009 in the US District of Columbia against fund located in Singapore held by multiple account holders.

Koko, Giasuddin Mamun, former Finance Minister Saifur Rahman's son Babu are among the accused in the case filed in the US district court. The case was filed by Linda Samuel of the US Justice department.

According to Transparency International Afghanistan, Haiti and Myanmar are the countries where corporate bribery is most common. In Bangladesh the Siemens bribery dates back 2001 when the BNP government was not in power. Corporate bribery has become a global phenomenon now a days.

What is striking about prosecutors' accounts of those dealings of Siemens, which flowed through a web of secret bank accounts and shadowy consultants, is how entrenched corruption had embraced a sophisticated company that externally preached the principles of a transparent global marketplace built on legitimate transactions.

The prosecutors said that from 2002 to 2006, they oversaw an annual bribery budget of about $50 million at Siemens. Company managers and sales staff members used the slash fund to cozy up to corrupt government officials worldwide.

The payments, he said, were vital to maintaining the competitiveness of Siemens outside of Germany, particularly in his subsidiary, which sold telecommunications equipment.

Siekaczek's telecommunications unit spent $5 million in bribes to win a cellphone contract in Bangladesh, paying the son of the then-prime minister and other senior officials, according to court documents. Siekaczek's group also paid $12.7 million to senior officials in Nigeria for government contracts.

"Crimes of official corruption threaten the integrity of the global marketplace and undermine the rule of law in the host countries," said Lori Weinstein, the US Justice Department prosecutor who oversaw the Siemens case.

All told, Siemens will pay more than $2.6 billion: $1.6 billion in fines and fees in Germany and the United States and more than $1 billion for internal investigations and reforms.

The Siemens general counsel, Peter Solmssen, during an interview in Washington, said the company acknowledged that bribes were at the heart of the case. "This is the end of a difficult chapter in the company's history," he said. "We're glad to get it behind us."

The US Justice Department says. Siemens Bangladesh has admitted to funneling corrupt payments through business consultants to government officials in the country. In all, the Siemens subsidiary paid $5.3 million in illegal payments between 2001 and 2006.

Seeking the bribe money is a follow-up to admissions that Siemens made bribes to win contracts in three continents and was fined a total of $1.6 billion.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## M_Saint

Those who didn't understand the reason behind relentless terrorism, anarchy, vandalism and killings by AWAMY goons; needed to look at how RAW/IND used similar tactics to destroy Muslim League. Once Late-PREZ Zia said that ex-RAW chief knew more about BD than him and the current scheme of the destruction of BNP seemed like a similar plan of Muslim Leaguer's annihilation. Taking Police, Admin and army's ride on destroying opposition is a long AWAMY fascist trend and by aiding, abetting AL on its heinous ness those state institutions are not only becoming sinful but also hate mongering entities. It was amazing to see the extend of IND and its dalals lie when they were screaming on BNP/JIs infiltrations on those institutions. Now it became clear that it was them who were infiltrating and scaring others at the same time just to distract peoples attention. Advani and his Zions buddys tactics were learned by no one better than AL and MOMers in our sub-continent. The followings are the picture of Hasina Bibis Digital Bangle 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The Digital Bangladesh concept originally came from Sirajul Alam Khan. The former JSD people have infiltrated both the BNP and AL and have some nefarious plan against the country.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> The Digital Bangladesh concept originally came from Sirajul Alam Khan. The former JSD people have infiltrated both the BNP and AL and have some nefarious plan against the country.


Oh My dear God !

I knew that he was the father of current conspirators against Islam in BD but didn't know that Digital BD was his plan as well. Perhaps you know that MUA relates to him and one of his prodigies. He travels to my uncles home in Toronto, who happens to be a big Commie/AWAMY and claim to be a Mukti Commander. Currently he teaches in one of the U.S's UNIVVS. and known as the father of all EX-FUA admin's conspirators. Now I see the correlation between BOLSHEVIKI and 1/11 take over. Similar Bolshevik-Trotskyite like Paul Wolfowitz, Richard Pearl, Faith and Bob Woodworth were the master minders of millions of murders in Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, Lebanon, Gaza etc and also happened to be Jewish. And please note that Lenin was a half and Stalin was a full JEW, who happened to kill 12 million Muslims and destroyed over 100,000 Masjids. Now you see where commie hating Islam derived from and who are the commie originators actually? Ironically Carl Marx was also a son of a Talmudic Rabbi, who never read EL GHAZALI or Rumi or any other Muslim Philosopher's books before writing DAS CAPITAL. Anyway, name of the players behind entire drama of 'Snatching power' is clear to me and now is the time to line those conspirators up chronologically.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Apparently SAK had a hotline to MUA during the caretaker government and was guiding things directly or through his planted people. There are many JSD people within BNP and AL. Some of the downfall is blamed on these people especially Shimul Biswas and Maruf Kamal Khan who both have leftist backgrounds.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Apparently SAK had a hotline to MUA during the caretaker government and was guiding things directly or through his planted people. There are many JSD people within BNP and AL. Some of the downfall is blamed on these people especially Shimul Biswas and Maruf Kamal Khan who both have leftist backgrounds.


Mannan Bhuyian was also from that lot and Khaleda Madam rightly understood his role but alas! It was only after the damage was done. See, mass infiltration in admin, military and judiciary happened to be Lenin's path before he threw Tsars up. Since then commie nurtured it in their hearts and wherever they could implied it. For India, they were handy tools and dada like-minded, so it put BD under them for experiment and never cared for 170 people. Now I see, how correct Masud Mojumdar was to say they FUA, SAK gangs were INDIA's B, C team etc.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Khaleda Zia still has not removed Shimul Biswas or Maruf Kamal Khan. The main culprit for exchanging money to get nominations according to some allegations is Dr. Khandaker Moshharraf Hossian. All these must be removed but also Adv. Adilur Rahman Khan who is also ex-JSD. Mannan Bhuiyan was certainly part of these conspiracies but madam was warned many times about him.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Khaleda Zia still has not removed Shimul Biswas or Maruf Kamal Khan. The main culprit for exchanging money to get nominations according to some allegations is Dr. Khandaker Moshharraf Hossian. All these must be removed but also Adv. Adilur Rahman Khan who is also ex-JSD. Mannan Bhuiyan was certainly part of these conspiracies but madam was warned many times about him.


The enormity of Khaleda's mistake takes me back to the notion that WOMAN POSSESSES LESS INTELLIGENCE THAN MAN AND ISN'T QUALIFIED TO LEAD A NATION. Prof. Azam once in his 'E JIBONE JA DEKHLAM' series stated that he unconditionally supported BNP to form GOVT. in 93 but in return Madam put him in trial for BD's citizenship. And it was Nizami that hinted first that FUA GOVT was contained with Ghano Bahini members but Madam probably didn't understand the message. The far I analyze, the more seems BNP is a toothless party and inherited its support from Muslim Leaguers. Just because JI was successfully painted as RAZAKAR's party, those silent majorities (Muslim Leaguers In heart) voted BNP like their predecessors did in favor of PAK in 1946. I also think that RAW knows it all and that's why it can exploit BNP so easily but it can't do same to JI since it is very organized and an ideological party, so it wants to liquidate JI leaders by trialing them for phony war crimes.


----------



## leonblack08

*Japan pledges $439m loan for power, bridge projects*

Dhaka, Jan 16 (bdnews24.com) - Japanese Prime Minister Taro Aso on Friday pledged loans of $439 million for power and infrastructure projects in Bangladesh.

Aso made the commitment during a telephone call with Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, according to a statement issued by the Japanese embassy in Dhaka.

The projects include New Haripur (360 MW) Development Project costing $245 million, Central Zone Power Distribution Project at $107 million, and Eastern Bangladesh Bridge Improvement Project at US $86 million.

*"The conditions of the loans are the most generous. The interest rate is 0.01 percent per annum and the repayment period is 40 years inclusive of a 10-year grace period for the three loans," said the statement.*

The Japanese PM congratulated his Bangladesh counterpart on her new office as prime minister.

Japan pledges $439m loan for power, bridge projects :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

*Taj vows to crack down on criminals*

The government will launch special drives nationwide to recover illegal arms and crack down on criminal activities within a short period of time.

State Minister for Home Affairs Tanjim Ahmed Sohel Taj today said they are monitoring the law and order situation round the clock and taking the snatchings, small arms peddling incidents seriously.

He also said the government will take all necessary steps to curb crimes and decision in this regard will come soon, private television channel ATN Bangla reports.

The state minister made the remark while visiting Combined Military Hospital (CMH) in Dhaka to see Maj Sajjad of Rapid Action Battalion (Rab)-10.

Maj Sajjad sustained bullet injuries during a shootout between Rab personnel and top criminal of the old part of the Dhaka city, Boro Mia Shaheen, who was killed in the firing early this morning in Dhakkhin Keraniganj.


----------



## leonblack08

*20 hurt as BCL factions clash at JU*

At least 20 students were injured in a clash between two factions of Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) at Jahangirnagar University today over establishing dominance on the campus.

Police fired at least 30 teargas shells to disperse the battling students at midday today.

Additional contingent of police were deployed on the campus as tension mounts high.

Students said the clash broke out around 12:30pm between the BCL factions - one led by BCL JU unit president Sohel Parvez and general secretary Mahmud Naser and the other by Azibur Rahman.

The students allegedly fired gunshots during the battle.

Sohel Parvez told The Daily Star that the activists of Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal (JCD) and Islami Chhatra Shibir (ICS) in guise of the BCL tried to taint the image of the university and the BCL activists resisted them.
*
He said all JCD and ICS activists became BCL members overnight.*

Witnesses said the BCL students led by Sohel drove out the students of Azibur group from AFM Kamaluddin Hall and Salam Barkat Hall Thursday midnight.

Being driven out, Azibur group took shelter at Bhasani Hall and Bangabandhu Hall.

Since then, Sohel group was preparing to drive them out of those halls too and Azibur group was also preparing to reoccupy AFM Kamaluddin Hall and Salam Barkat Hall.

JU Proctor Professor Nasir Uddin said the clash erupted after a group of students who were outside the halls over the last several years came back to the dormitories.

The proctor admitted to some blank gunshots but denied any shoot-outs on the campus.

The BCL leaders also denied any shoot-out.

BCL leader Sohel accused Vice Chancellor Professor Moniruzzaman of unleashing the JCD and ICS students to taint the image of the university.

Ashulia police said no case was filed until 7.00pm.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=14428


----------



## leonblack08

If the rampage by BCL continues,then no one will believe Mr.Sohail Taz's words anymore.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> If the rampage by BCL continues,then no one will believe Mr.Sohail Taz's words anymore.


I guess one needs to inquire if Mr. Taz has won by 'Digital Thievery' or not..
People should never forgive the traitorous generals and Malaun's dalals for their BD sell-out. The following is another prove of electioneering--

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Violence on the campus
*
Strangely the activists of Bangladesh Chhatra League are continuing to indulge in incidents of violence and engage themselves in intra-organisation clashes in violation of the orders of the Prime Minister and Awami League (AL) chief Sheikh Hasina. In the latest such incident at least 30 students received injuries in a clash between rival groups of the Bangladesh Chhatra League, associate organisation of the AL, at Jahangirnagar University over capture of seats in the residential halls on Friday. The clash erupted when activists of one group swooped on another group with iron rods, machetes and firearms. In retaliation, the faction of the BCL under attack regrouped with the help of pro-BNP Chhatradal activists. The two feuding groups traded at least 25 rounds of gunshot during the clash resulting in the injuries to at least 30 students including twenty belonging to both sides. Police rushed to the spot fired dozens of tear gas canisters to disperse the activists who were firing at each other in presence of the law enforcers. The university proctor and some other teachers tried to mediate between the groups but all in vain. According to press reports, earlier on Wednesday, the BCL faction led by its JU unit president and secretary, seized control of Kamaluddin Hall ousting their rivals. Immediately they were joined by BCL activists from Salam-Barkat Hall. On Thursday, Chhatra League activists at Al-Beruni Hall and Mir Mosharraf Hossain Hall expressed their allegiance to the main faction which was driven out of the halls on January 10 by their rivals.

People have been stunned by the return of the politics of violence and occupation of halls by student organisations after the recent national elections despite the timely warning by Sheikh Hasina herself against indulging in such activities. Unfortunately, even a section of the activists of the Chhatra League, an associate body of AL had paid no heed to what she said and resorted to vandalism and forcible occupation of residential halls in different educational institutions. Incidents of violence took place in the higher educational institutions across the country in the last few days, and several institutions have been closed down following clashes between activists of different students' organizations backed by political parties. The academic future of thousands of students is at stake and about 200 students have been injured in clashes between activists of the AL-backed Chhatra League, BNP-backed Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal and the Jamaat-backed Chhatra Shibir. Besides, around 5,000 students have been forced to vacate their residential halls for fear of attacks by students backed by the ruling party.

The situation is very alarming as peaceful atmosphere is essential on the campus for pursuit of studies. It is very unfortunate that even the stern warning by Sheikh Hasina was not enough to desist Chhatra League activists from resorting to violence and unwarranted activities. It is alleged that the government has not taken stern actions to stop such activities. The leaders of Chhatra League are also blamed for not taking action against violators of law and the order of the Prime Minister. These sorts of incidents violence and occupation must be stopped at any cost and that should be done before the time runs out.

editorial


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BCL locks down CU, gives VC '48 hours'*

Chittagong, Jan 17 (bdnews24.com)  BCL students locked down Chittagong University campus and gave the vice chancellor 48 hours to resign on Saturday.

"They lifted an hours-long siege of the VC residence, but the siege to the main entrance, the registrar's office and other key buildings are still on," Hathazari police officer-in-charge Md Alamgir Hossain told bdnews24.com at 11pm.

Earlier in the day, the OC said, six platoons of armed police were deployed on campus, as BCL held the campus hosatge by padlocking buildings and the main gates.

The AL-backed student wing also surrounded VC M Badiul Alam's residence and issued their ultimatum to him through Chittagong additional police superintendent Amena Begum, he said.

University offices were closed and all vehicle movement suspended.

Witnesses say tensions mounted after members of Islami Chhatra Shibir expelled members of BCL from Hassan Cottage on campus, a traditional stronghold of the pro-Jamaat Shibir.

Senior teachers, officials and provosts of different halls began a meeting with VC Badiul Alam at 2pm to find a solution to the crisis that brought the institution to a standstill.

Three hours later, emerging from the meeting, assistant proctor Manzur Morshed said they had "discussed the situation which is now under control."

The siege of the VC's house was lifted.

Additional police have been deployed to avert any untoward situation, Morshed said.

Meanwhile, a group of "pro-liberation" teachers also demanded removal of the VC, appointed by the past BNP-Jamaat government, accusing him of corruption in university appointments.

Associate professor Hossain Kabir told bdnews24.com, "There are serious allegations of unfair means in appointments of teachers and employees."

A syndicate meeting was also called off by vice chancellor Alam amid the troubles.

"New teachers were supposed to be appointed and temporary teachers and officials were to be made permanent at the next meeting on Jan 19," said syndicate member Md Kamaluddin.

"But faced with pressure from teachers, the syndicate meeting was suspended," said Kamaluddin.

Dean of the social sciences faculty, Prof Gazi Salauddin told bdnews24.com, "The accusation against the BNP-Jamaat backed VC, of corruption in appointments, is an old one."

"We protested in the past but nothing happened as he had a strong backing."

The pressure on the VC has mounted after the change of government, said the dean.

BCL students defended their action Saturday, saying they had failed to get the administration to act after being attacked by Shibir students.

"We wanted a peaceful solution to this but the administration did not respond to our call," CU Chhatra League general secretary Md Ershad Hossain told bdnews24.com.

"We have given a 48-hour ultimatum for the VC's resignation," said Hossain. 

BCL locks down CU, gives VC &#39;48 hours&#39; :: Education :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

Damn!! everything is becoming nasty again...
Actually Democracy is not for us,we are better off under Dictatorship.


----------



## Flintlock

^This is expected. The new government will try to purge the _chamchas _of the old establishment.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Flintlock said:


> ^This is expected. The new government will try to purge the _chamchas _of the old establishment.



Actually its more the case of rival factions of the front organizations of the AL that are beating each other up that is the problem. The BNP and Jamaat have played a minimal role in the recent violence.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> Damn!! everything is becoming nasty again...



This was expected. May be the intensity of the violence and its duration seems a little surprising but it will eventually subside. 

I am more concerned about the witch hunting that will ensue once this stage of the initiation to power is over.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> I am more concerned about the witch hunting that will ensue once this stage of the initiation to power is over.


Spot on. JSD, Commie run security institutions (RAB, POLICE, ARMY) would again start hunting BNP/JI supporters under the guise of cleansing goons/Mastaans. It seems like entire BD needs to be invaded by divine force to free its people up from traitors of all sorts, thanks.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Spot on. JSD, Commie run security institutions (RAB, POLICE, ARMY) would again start hunting BNP/JI supporters under the guise of cleansing goons/Mastaans. It seems like entire BD needs to be invaded by divine force to free its people up from traitors of all sorts, thanks.



Well if RAB is commie,then ironically it was set up by BNP.

Let's pray such things does not occur.


----------



## M_Saint

M_Saint said:


> Spot on. JSD, Commie run security institutions (RAB, POLICE, ARMY) would again start hunting BNP/JI supporters under the guise of cleansing goons/Mastaans. It seems like entire BD needs to be invaded by divine force to free its people up from traitors of all sorts, thanks.


Shiraj also hired Mir Jafar as his general and Newaz did the same by promoting Mush as his country's COAS. In all three cases (BNP, Shiraj and Newaz) believers became victims. There was an environment, which badly required AWAMY left over goon's cleansing but that notion was cuningly hijacked by the conspirators and RAB's extrajudicial killings on BNP men than ALers was the first of new Mir Jafari IMO. Check Nur Mohammad, Rab DG, MUA, Masududdin Chow and their peer's student profiles and see if they are any different from Matiur and Mahfuz of Prothom Lie and Daily Lie before doubting on Lefty infiltration in security institution's power hierarchy, thanks.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Without going into the ideological battles here there is clearly a JSD infiltration in both parties and in many sectors of the society. What is there objective? Are they another RAW outfit or do they have other paymasters? 

I know about the JSD network since they tried to recruit me around 10 years ago and I moved with them for about 2 years but it bacame apparent that they were not working in the interests of the nation.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Without going into the ideological battles here there is clearly a JSD infiltration in both parties and in many sectors of the society. What is there objective? Are they another RAW outfit or do they have other paymasters?
> 
> I know about the JSD network since they tried to recruit me around 10 years ago and I moved with them for about 2 years but it bacame apparent that they were not working in the interests of the nation.



Addressing JSD/COMMIE/LEFTY's mission pinpointly in BD's land is THE most important thing at this time because our nation's survival is at stake for them. Before making any conclusive statement, I would like to emphasize on the seductiveness of commie ideology that draws many thinking students/professionals in it. And commies in both Bengals are emotionally bonded to each other but commies in BD dont know that dadas could be better commies than Lenin but some of them are also more Indian nationalists than Savarkar IMO. JSD and Commies top brasses in BD have become Globalists agents and they want BD to be united with IND, although they use broader term ASIAN UNION as a veneer. They are the ones, who have planed 28th OCT, 06 cruelty, 1/11 and BNPs destruction with RAW and other anti-Islamic spies. They are drivers seat in AL as well, which is the scariest thing to me. Hope some centric ALers find their mission and help other patriots to save BD from them. 

I.E.- JSD, BASAD, WORKERS PARTY AND SCIENTIFIC COMMUNISTS HAVE ONE MECCA AND THAT IS KOLKATA AT THIS MOMENT.


----------



## idune

Call to probe graft charges against [newly appointed energy]adviser
Sun, Jan 18th, 2009 9:51 pm BdST

Dhaka, Jan 18 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; *A citizen's group for protection of energy resources* has demanded investigation into corruption charges against former energy secretary Toufique-e-Elahi Chowdhury who was recently made an adviser to the prime minister.

*"During his service as energy secretary Toufique-e-Elahi played the central role in signing of the anti-state oil-gas agreement," Prof Anu Muhammad of the 'national committee on protection of oil-gas-mineral resources, power and port' told bdnews24.com. 

"He is one of those in the government depriving the government of compensation from the (US energy company) Unocal against a fire in Magurchara gas fields," Anu said. 

"He was also behind the controversial signing with (Canadian oil and gas company) Niko." 

Anu Muhammad said, "The former secretary had an influence in awarding a contract to Asia Energy. There are graft cases against him." 

"He lobbied for multinational companies and people will not accept any move to give him charge of the energy ministry." *
He said, "The government as mandated by the people should probe the charges against the adviser, otherwise the people will lose confidence in the government." 

When contacted, Toufique-e-Elahi told bdnews24.com, "Comments on cases lying pending in the court are improper. They (the committee) have the right to think and speak but there was no right to information law when I was secretary, for which I couldn't disclose many things to the people." 

Asked if he had been given charge of the energy and mineral resources, the adviser said, "The prime minister asked me to oversee the ministry and I'll assist the PM with experts' help." 

But, he said, the experts' panel was not yet decided. 

Elahi met with officials of the energy ministry on Sunday. Power division secretary Nasir Uddin Ahmed and energy secretary Mohammad Mohsin were present among others. 

The adviser asked the ministry officials to form a committee to advance the commissioning of rental power plants in February instead of March as earlier scheduled 

The former energy secretary was made adviser to the prime minister, with cabinet rank, on Jan 15. 

The retired civil servant was the sixth person to get appointed as an adviser to the PM. 

He will enjoy the rank, salary, allowances and other facilities of a minister during his term as an adviser. 

The five previously appointed advisers are HT Imam, Moshiur Rahman, Syed Modasser Ali, Alauddin Ahmed and retired major general Tareque Ahmed Siddiqui.

Call to probe graft charges against adviser :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

*Recovered siphoned-off money won't be returned*

Finance Minister Abul Mal Abdul Muhit today said siphoned-off money repatriated from abroad during the emergency as part of the anti-graft drive will not be returned to the individuals. 


Talking to a delegation of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) led by its Vice President Xiaoyu Zhao, he also said the frozen bank accounts will be reviewed and urgent steps will be taken about them under the existing law.


"The funds were frozen under the emergency. Now normal law is in effect. So, we are examining this according to the traditional law and there should be a decision in about a week's time," Muhit said.


About the repatriated funds, he said the government will not return them.


"The money they have deposited either willingly or due to pressure is now in consolidated accounts. It has gone to the governments fund. It is now the government's money," Muhit said.


*An estimated Tk 1219 crore, repatriated from foreign banks, was deposited in the central bank.*

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Pranab likely to sign 2 deals with Bangladesh*

Bangladesh and India are likely to sign two agreements on bilateral trade and investment during Indian External Affairs Minister Pranab Mukherjees visit to Dhaka February 8-9.

Talking to reporters after meetings with Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni and State Minister Dr Hassan Mahmud on Wednesday, Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty said the three-year bilateral trade agreement would expire in March and it would be renewed through a fresh accord.

Secondly, he said, the investment promotion and protection agreement will be required since there is a trend that the investment flow will happen from either side-Indian investors will come to invest in this country while Bangladeshi investors will go to India to set up industries.

Asked about priority issues from the Indian side, Pinak said they need greater cooperation in insecurity matter to jointly tackle terrorists, insurgents and operatives of cross-border crime.

Besides, trade and economic issues would figure at the talks as Mukherjee will call on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and hold meeting with the foreign minister during the Indian FMs tour.

He said trade facilitation, development of infrastructure for smooth movement of goods through land ports and measures to reduce the trade imbalance would be discussed.

Asked about irritants like delimitation of maritime boundary, the high commissioner said he in his meeting with the foreign secretary had proposed that Bangladesh should send a technical-level team to India to discuss the matter as India will have to submit its claim over its maritime zone to the UN by June.

Asked about the PM's proposal for joint antiterrorism taskforce by the countries in the region, Pinak said there are already a lot of fora at the Home Secretary level and the Joint Working Group at the Joint Secretary level under the Home Ministry.

The Indian envoy said political leaders might discuss the formation of an exclusive group that would deal specifically with some serious issues like terrorism, and insurgency.

He said Pranab would come here on a 2-day visit and leave on February 9.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

What do you people think about this visit by Mr.Pranab??


----------



## leonblack08

*Businessmen want weekly holiday Sunday*

The business leaders of the country today requested the finance minister AMA Muhith to make Sunday weekly holiday.

The request was made when a delegation of business leaders-led by Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) President Annisul Huq met with the finance minister at his secretariat.

The businessmen also demanded reduction of banks' interest rate to favour the business community.

"There is no bar to making Sunday the weekly holiday," Annisul Huq told the minister adding that we (businessmen) stay out of touch with the global market for over three days a week because of the weekly holiday on Friday.

The minister did not give the businessmen any assurance. He rather asked them to garner public support for weekly holiday on Sunday. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I don't think it will be a bad idea.But they will have to make friday a half working day for Jumma prayers.


----------



## Al-zakir

Police and Awami League party men start collecting tolls jointly from traders


...agents of Awami League leaders and activists in groups go to bus ticket counters to collect toll from them


Thursday January 22 2009 00:07:33 AM BDT


In association with police, leaders and workers of different associate bodies of ruling Awami League have started collecting toll from retailers, traders, businessmen, transport owners, footpath vendors at different places in the city as well as throughout the country.(The BD Today ) 

These groups had remained inactive in the last seven years but soon after the formation of new government by Awami League-led grand alliance, branded criminals and extortionists belonging to Awami League's associate bodies like Chattra League, Jubo League and Sechhashebak League have become very active in collecting tolls from different points including Karwan Bazar, Farm Gate, Indira Road, Motojheel, Shahbagh, shopping malls, supermarkets, bus ticket counters and footpath hawkers everyday.

"After the death of Picchi Hannan, other extortionists had also gone into hiding and we were running our business smoothly. But soon after the formation of new government, various groups introducing themselves as the leaders and activists of Chattra League, Jubo League and Sechhashebak League have started visiting our business places and demanding tolls. Even these groups have been locked in clashes among themselves over establishing supremacy in the area. We are very much concerned and worried over such illegal toll collection from us by the associate bodies of ruling Awami League," talking to this correspondent a green vegetable wholesaler of Kawran Bazar alleged.

Talking to The Bangladesh Today other businessmen said Jubo League Office Secretary of Dhaka North (unit) Abdullah-Al-Mamun along with Awlad, Kamal, Helal, Shafique, Asad, Bashet and Rana are extorting tolls from green vegetable whole-sellers and retailers on the pretext of arranging reception programme of the newly elected Awami League MPs.

"Awami League leader Shamim Hasan, also Dhaka City Corporation Commissioner of Ward No-39, is yet to take any initiative to refrain his accomplices from collecting tolls. It is alleged that Awami League leaders are continuously holding secret meetings with the Officers-in-Charge of concerned police stations in the city for collecting and distributing tolls between themselves," the businessmen said.

The local people said Ashaduzzaman Kamal, the newly elected MP from Awami League, is embarrassed as he does not have any control over these elements. "Our local MP is an honest man but failed to control other leaders and activists of Awami League and its associate bodies," they said.

"We are paying taka 500 as per head toll to Haidar, Shahabuddin, Harun, Chunnu and Alamgir agents of Police Sergeant Maruf and the Jubo League Secretary of Ward No 99 Shah Alam regularly to continue our business. A green vegetable retailer has to pay taka 500 and tea stall and fruit shop have to pay taka 200 to the police sergeant and Jubo League leader. Simultaneously every shop owner has to pay taka 100 to the Farm Gate Police box on a regular basis. Apart from these, we pay taka 200 as rent on daily basis to the leaseholders for running our business. As a result we are compelled to sell vegetable at double rate," Dulal and Mostafa, vegetable retailers at Indira Road said.

Talking to this correspondent Officer-in-Charge of Tejgaon Police station Lutfor Rahman wanted to know why such question has been asked to him. "We are not alone responsible to oversee the situation in the locality. Other law enforcers including RAB, CID and DB police are also responsible to take action against such illegal activities. I will ask sergeant Maruf today (Wednesday) as to why allegations are brought against him in connection with collecting toll," he added.

The local traders said the extortionists are not coming to us directly and they usually send their agents to the business establishments for collecting toll. "No initiative to contain the crime like extortion will succeed unless the government takes action against the local influential circles who indulge in this crime through their paid terrorists."

When asked about the extortion, a highly-placed source in the police department said "our forces are working sincerely and we have given them instructions to check all types of crimes by any means. If the businessmen do not complain to us how we can take action against the extortionists."

Besides, agents of Awami League leaders and activists in groups go to bus ticket counters to collect toll from them. And they also extort money from the bus contractors when their vehicles stop at different stoppages. 

City dwellers have become the main targets of the terrorists, creating a sense of insecurity among the common people. The terrorists at different places in the city are committing daring robberies every night under the very nose of law enforcers 

Meanwhile, the most wanted terrorists are now in Dhaka and they are committing big crimes like killings and robberies creating panic among city dwellers and the members of law and enforcing agencies, according to a source.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=242578


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> What do you people think about this visit by Mr.Pranab??



His primary agenda is to get corridor pass in the name of transit. India wants it by hook or crook. They has been pushing for it for a long time but failed due to rapid resentment from Bangladeshi nationalist force. Now that hasina in power than luck may be in their side. They will be using bangaldesh territory to transfer weapons in the name of suppling goods to it's 7 sisters state to control separist grups that wants independent from India. Once this than happen bangladesh will be the target point by the separatist grups. Basically we will be diging our own grave.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It looks like corruption and nepotism are back in full swing and there are also signs of erosion in our national institutions such as the judiciary, AG Office, Secretariat and army just to name a few.


----------



## Indicom

Al-zakir said:


> His primary agenda is to get corridor pass in the name of transit. India wants it by hook or crook. They has been pushing for it for a long time but failed due to rapid resentment from Bangladeshi nationalist force. Now that hasina in power than luck may be in their side. They will be using bangaldesh territory to transfer weapons in the name of suppling goods to it's 7 sisters state to control separist grups that wants independent from India. Once this than happen bangladesh will be the target point by the separatist grups. Basically we will be diging our own grave.



None of the states in NE wants freedom from India,they want more autonomy and that is being worked out.ULFA has lost it's traditional base in Assam,we have solved Mizoram way back in '86,Manipur & Nagaland have some problems but they always participate in the elections and have elected representatives in the Parliament.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Indicom said:


> None of the states in NE wants freedom from India,they want more autonomy and that is being worked out.ULFA has lost it's traditional base in Assam,we have solved Mizoram way back in '86,Manipur & Nagaland have some problems but they always participate in the elections and have elected representatives in the Parliament.



There are around 150 insurgent groups in the North East. Some of these groups are fighting for out right independence.


----------



## Al-zakir

Indicom said:


> None of the states in NE wants freedom from India,they want more autonomy and that is being worked out.ULFA has lost it's traditional base in Assam,we have solved Mizoram way back in '86,Manipur & Nagaland have some problems but they always participate in the elections and have elected representatives in the Parliament.



I happy that you are happy for them not being wanting independend from india. Look frankly I don't really care what happening in india and what these guys want from Delhi. I am more interested saving our sovereignty and existing peace in side bd. Why BD should piss this guys off by giving corridor to India........


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> What do you people think about this visit by Mr.Pranab??


It just shows, how important it is for India to have a good and prospective relationship with Bangladesh.. 

I like Pranab and Pinak gangue... May be beause they are Bengali...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> It just shows, how important it is for India to have a good and prospective relationship with Bangladesh..
> 
> I like Pranab and Pinak gangue... May be beause they are Bengali...



West Bengalis ......

They are Indians first and Bengalis second. Why do we always forget that. They never do.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> *Businessmen want weekly holiday Sunday*
> 
> The business leaders of the country today requested the finance minister AMA Muhith to make Sunday weekly holiday.
> 
> The request was made when a delegation of business leaders-led by Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) President Annisul Huq met with the finance minister at his secretariat.
> 
> The businessmen also demanded reduction of banks' interest rate to favour the business community.
> 
> "There is no bar to making Sunday the weekly holiday," Annisul Huq told the minister adding that we (businessmen) stay out of touch with the global market for over three days a week because of the weekly holiday on Friday.
> 
> The minister did not give the businessmen any assurance. He rather asked them to garner public support for weekly holiday on Sunday.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News




We dont have anything going on, on Sunday.. Why do we need sunday as holiday, only because they can read their business email on Friday???? 
Those who does business with BD know very well that we have Friday closed.. they wait for Monday.. So do we as we know them closed on Sunday...


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> It just shows, how important it is for India to have a good and prospective relationship with Bangladesh..
> 
> I like Pranab and Pinak gangue... May be beause they are Bengali...




Extra love for Indian hindu Bangali. I see you are having hard time to diffrenciate between Bangladeshi and Bangali. Keep it up......


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> West Bengalis ......
> 
> They are Indians first and Bengalis second. Why do we always forget that. They never do.



Yes we are same as Bangladeshi first Bengali second.. 
still common demonator for both of them "Bengali" remained there...


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> West Bengalis ......
> 
> They are Indians first and Bengalis second. Why do we always forget that. They never do.



Brother we are wasting energy on some one who won't want to understand evanthough he understood the difrence......We are philosophically diffrent rather than Religion......


----------



## leonblack08

*Rigging mars upazila polls*

The long awaited election to upazila parishads was largely marked by unwarranted influence of ruling party lawmakers, local leaders, and widespread irregularities making the Election Commission (EC) extremely disappointed.

Despite taking heavy security measures to ensure a peaceful atmosphere, the turnout of voter was surprisingly low in the crucial local government bodies election, which also worried the EC and prompted it to open inquiry to find out the reasons behind the poor turnout.

I think, it is very harmful to introduction and continuation of the process for holding free and fair elections, Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) ATM Shamsul Huda said after the polling is completed in the afternoon.

A more disappointing view of the polling scenery was given by an election commissioner, who visited a number of polling stations today.

*Wherever violence, capturing polling stations and marking seal on ballot papers took place were done by the Awami Leagues men,* said election commissioner Brig Gen (retd) M Sakhawat Hussain at his office.

He observed that the MPs got into the field in a bid to keep the upazila parishads under their clutches.

Amid influence by ruling party minister and MPs and sporadic violence the EC suspended election in five upazilas and *ordered taking actions against at least two ministers and a lawmaker for their direct interference in the polling.
*
The election once again proved that polls under political government are always influenced and the negative culture of politics still prevails despite the ruling party came to power placing charter of changes before the nation in just last month.

The CEC, who succeeded to hold a widely appreciated parliamentary election just three weeks ago, is however determined to change the culture to the malpractices in the elections even if held under the political government.

We will have to think to change the culture without letting it be spread. If necessary, we will sit with the government and other political parties, CEC Huda said.

Referring to influences on previous polls held under the political governments, the CEC said they thought changes to some extent are already in place.

*But we did not expect those who are in power will misuse their offices and influence on administration,* an apparently desolated poll chief said, in an oblique reference to the lawmakers who were campaigning for the candidates backed by them.

The EC successfully held elections to four city corporations and nine municipalities in August last year during the caretaker government regime and the voter turnout was healthy.

The December 29 parliamentary election also recorded highest ever voter turnout of 87 percent for usage the flawless voter list and ensuring peaceful atmosphere.

The EC had expected a high voter turnout in the much anticipated upazila parishads election.

On low voter turnout, the CEC said they are still in quandary whether the voters have no interest in upazila parishads or they were intimidated.

We expected people would reflect their desire in the election which is desirable in a democratic polity. We have also taken all out preparations to ensure voters participation in the election. But it did not take place and that is why my mind is filled with dissatisfaction, Huda said.

He said they would open investigation to find out the reasons behind the low turn out despite no incidents of violence took place.

In response to a query, Election Commissioner Sakhawat said the government will look into whether the election will be acceptable despite such a low turn out of voter.

He however expected that the voter turnout might be around 50 percent, which was also recorded in the previous upazila parishads election.

Yes, I can at best term the election fair, but can not term it free. It does not seem the voters could not visit polling stations freely, Sakhawat said, replying to a query.

Asked why the election was not free, the election commissioner said because the political government has a stake in the polls.

Replying to another question about who is responsible for the failure, he said the EC had no negligence in taking poll preparations and the environment was first class.

About the political parties influence in the polls, the election commissioner said since it could not be held non-partisan manner, it should be made totally partisan basis like the parliamentary election. He said some incident of violence took places for the influenced by the party.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08




----------



## TopCat

Why is he PAID for??? Is he too afraid of taking any action now????? Shame on him....


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> *Rigging mars upazila polls*
> 
> The long awaited election to upazila parishads was largely marked by unwarranted influence of ruling party lawmakers, local leaders, and widespread irregularities making the Election Commission (EC) extremely disappointed.
> 
> Despite taking heavy security measures to ensure a peaceful atmosphere, the turnout of voter was surprisingly low in the crucial local government bodies election, which also worried the EC and prompted it to open inquiry to find out the reasons behind the poor turnout.
> 
> I think, it is very harmful to introduction and continuation of the process for holding free and fair elections, Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) ATM Shamsul Huda said after the polling is completed in the afternoon.
> 
> A more disappointing view of the polling scenery was given by an election commissioner, who visited a number of polling stations today.
> 
> *Wherever violence, capturing polling stations and marking seal on ballot papers took place were done by the Awami Leagues men,* said election commissioner Brig Gen (retd) M Sakhawat Hussain at his office.
> 
> He observed that the MPs got into the field in a bid to keep the upazila parishads under their clutches.
> 
> Amid influence by ruling party minister and MPs and sporadic violence the EC suspended election in five upazilas and *ordered taking actions against at least two ministers and a lawmaker for their direct interference in the polling.
> *
> The election once again proved that polls under political government are always influenced and the negative culture of politics still prevails despite the ruling party came to power placing charter of changes before the nation in just last month.
> 
> The CEC, who succeeded to hold a widely appreciated parliamentary election just three weeks ago, is however determined to change the culture to the malpractices in the elections even if held under the political government.
> 
> We will have to think to change the culture without letting it be spread. If necessary, we will sit with the government and other political parties, CEC Huda said.
> 
> Referring to influences on previous polls held under the political governments, the CEC said they thought changes to some extent are already in place.
> 
> *But we did not expect those who are in power will misuse their offices and influence on administration,* an apparently desolated poll chief said, in an oblique reference to the lawmakers who were campaigning for the candidates backed by them.
> 
> The EC successfully held elections to four city corporations and nine municipalities in August last year during the caretaker government regime and the voter turnout was healthy.
> 
> The December 29 parliamentary election also recorded highest ever voter turnout of 87 percent for usage the flawless voter list and ensuring peaceful atmosphere.
> 
> The EC had expected a high voter turnout in the much anticipated upazila parishads election.
> 
> On low voter turnout, the CEC said they are still in quandary whether the voters have no interest in upazila parishads or they were intimidated.
> 
> We expected people would reflect their desire in the election which is desirable in a democratic polity. We have also taken all out preparations to ensure voters participation in the election. But it did not take place and that is why my mind is filled with dissatisfaction, Huda said.
> 
> He said they would open investigation to find out the reasons behind the low turn out despite no incidents of violence took place.
> 
> In response to a query, Election Commissioner Sakhawat said the government will look into whether the election will be acceptable despite such a low turn out of voter.
> 
> He however expected that the voter turnout might be around 50 percent, which was also recorded in the previous upazila parishads election.
> 
> Yes, I can at best term the election fair, but can not term it free. It does not seem the voters could not visit polling stations freely, Sakhawat said, replying to a query.
> 
> Asked why the election was not free, the election commissioner said because the political government has a stake in the polls.
> 
> Replying to another question about who is responsible for the failure, he said the EC had no negligence in taking poll preparations and the environment was first class.
> 
> About the political parties influence in the polls, the election commissioner said since it could not be held non-partisan manner, it should be made totally partisan basis like the parliamentary election. He said some incident of violence took places for the influenced by the party.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News



Awami acting like Awami. This was expected and no one should be sruprise or shock by all these. It's fascist party with full of criminal and hoodlums. As I said before people of BD dug their own grave by bringing a dalal parti to power. May Allah put some sense to those who voted or suppor for Awami ..........


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Upazila polls influenced*

_EC slams ruling party for misusing offices, controlling administration; tells of violence, ballot-stuffing, seizing polling stations by AL men; decides to probe low turnout reason_

Low turnout, ministers and ruling party lawmakers meddling in balloting, and irregularities in places marked the long-awaited upazila elections yesterday, meaning a letdown for the Election Commission (EC).

Despite a relatively peaceful atmosphere, people did not come out in droves to vote like they did in the recently held national election.

Concerned, the EC has decided to open an enquiry to find out the reasons.

Referring to poor turnout, Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) ATM Shamsul Huda said, It will leave harmful effects on the efforts to ensure free and fair elections in the country.

He was talking to reporters at his office yesterday afternoon.

Election Commissioner Brig Gen (retd) M Sakhawat Hussain sounded quite riled up.

He said violence, seizure of polling stations and ballot-stuffing were done by Awami League men.

Sakhawat, who had earlier visited some polling centres, observed that lawmakers interfered to secure win for their favoured candidates as they want to keep upazila parishads under their sway.

The EC has suspended elections in five upazilas and over 50 polling stations in response to violence and ruling party MPs exerting influence on the election process.

It also ordered that legal actions be taken against at least a minister and a lawmaker for interference in the polls.

The polls chief however appeared undaunted by the setback.

Referring to electoral malpractices under political governments, he said, We must not let it continue. If necessary, we'll sit with the government and political parties and discuss how to put an end to it.

Mentioning widespread abuse of power in local body polls in the past, he said they thought some changes were taking place.

We didn't expect those in power to misuse their office and influence the administration, Huda said in reference to the lawmakers who had canvassed for their party-backed candidates.

The December 29 parliamentary election, which was praised at home and abroad for its fairness, saw a record 87 percent turnout.

In August last year, elections to four city corporations and nine municipalities under the caretaker government too had a healthy attendance.

The free and fair conduct of those polls is widely credited to a flawless voter list and peaceful atmosphere.

With two successful elections under its belt, the EC had expected a high turnout in the upazila elections as well.

But the way things turned out yesterday seems to have confirmed its fears about the credibility of polls under a political government.

Originally, the commission scheduled the local polls to precede the parliamentary election as it sought to avert the polls being influenced by the ruling party or alliance.

It however had to give in to mounting pressure from the major political parties including AL and BNP, and rescheduled the elections for January 22.

Queried what possibly led to low turnout, the CEC said they are not sure if it was a lack of interest among the voters or intimidation.

We expected people would show up in large numbers to register their will. This is something always desired in a democratic polity.

We took all-out preparations to ensure their participation in the elections. But that didn't happen and that's why I'm disappointed, said Huda.

He said they would look into the reasons why the turnout was low despite no major reports of violence.

That the elections have taken place after 18 years is however a turning point, he added.

Election Commissioner Sakhawat said it rests with the government to see whether the elections are acceptable with such a low voter attendance.

He however said the voter turnout might be around 50 percent, which was more or less the case in the previous upazila polls.

I can at best term today's elections fair, but cannot say they were free. Voters didn't seem to be free to be at the polling stations, Sakhawat continued.

Asked why he thinks the elections were not free, he said it was because the government had a stake.

He said there was no negligence on part of the EC, and the environment too was 'first-class'.

About the local body polls being prone to political influence, the election commissioner said since they could not be held in a non-partisan manner, they should be made partisan like the parliamentary election.

Asked if he is satisfied, Sakhawat said, Personally, I'm not happy at all. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Minister, AL MP may face jail term*

_EC initiates legal action for influencing polls_

The Election Commission (EC) has initiated steps to take legal actions against a cabinet minister and a ruling party lawmaker for allegedly influencing yesterday's upazila parishad election.

Ignoring the electoral rules, Fisheries and Livestock Minister Abdul Latif Biswas and Awami League lawmaker Abdur Rahman Bodi interfered in the polls in Belkuchi upazila of Sirajganj and Teknaf of Cox's Bazar.

As per the electoral rules, they may be imprisoned for a term of two to seven years and fined if they are found guilty of the offences, which are considered criminal offences.

In the run-up to the upazila parishad elections, the EC had written to the Cabinet Division requesting all ministers, state ministers, deputy ministers and persons enjoying similar status not to participate in electioneering by visiting upazilas scheduled for the polls.

"But a minister was found at a polling station today. There was no need for him to visit that place but he stayed there and created problems in polling. As a result, we were compelled to suspend polling," Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) ATM Shamsul Huda said, referring to Latif Biswas' interference in Belkuchi upazila.

Referring to Bodi, Huda said another lawmaker beat up polling officials.

"Judicial magistrates have already been asked to take legal actions against the two," the CEC said.

"We are waiting for detail investigation reports, receiving which we will take action," he said.

The CEC said usually problems arise centring officials involved in holding election but there was no such problem. "Since polling officials did not pay heed to anyone's dictates, they were intimidated and influenced," the CEC said.

Election Commissioner Brig Gen (retd) M Sakhawat Hossain also said Post and Telecommunications Minister Raziuddin Ahmed Razu visited his electoral area.

Local sources said the minister's presence at Raipura upazila of Narsingdi gave advantage to the candidate his party is backing.

Our correspondent in Sirajganj reports: Minister Latif Biswas went to Sirajganj on Wednesday night and stayed at his residence in Kamarpara village in Belkuchi upazila. He attended a meeting at the Belkuchi AL office that night.

Latif visited Meghulla Madrasa polling centre and Kamarpara Primary School centre yesterday morning.

He left Belkuchi at 1:30pm after hearing the news of postponement of the elections at the upazila.

When contacted, Returning Officer Abdul Qayyum said, "We postponed the elections on orders of the Election Commission and we did not get any complaint against the minister."

Abdul Latif Biswas could not be contacted over mobile phone for his comments.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Ghosts of past return*

_Ruling party interference, clash, voter intimidation, ballot box hijack mar upazila polls _

More than 100 people including policemen were injured across the country during clashes among supporters of rival candidates of upazila polls yesterday.

Clashes, ruling party activists influencing polling, snatching of ballot boxes and ballot papers, preventing voters from going to the polling centres, forcing voters to vote openly and a low turnout scarred the long awaited upazila parishad election day, according to our correspondents.

Executive judicial magistrates across the country in instant judgments sentenced at least nine people to different terms of imprisonment for violating electoral and other laws. More than 30 people were arrested for their involvement in criminal activities related to the election.

Elections to five upazilas parishads were postponed following allegations of intimidation, deterioration of law and order situation, irregularities and preventing people to cast their votes.

Following allegations of vote rigging, locals torched ballot boxes and sacks full of ballot papers in Madarganj upazila of Jamalpur last evening.

Twenty people were hurt during clashes between supporters of rival candidates of Ukhia upazila in Cox's Bazar. Officer-in-charge of Ukhia Police Station filed a case accusing 500 unknown people.

In Teknaf upazila Awami League (AL) lawmaker Abdur Rahman allegedly assaulted three election officials, presiding officer and two assistant presiding officers, in two polling centres.

An allegation was raised against Fisheries and Livestock Minister Abdul Latif Biswas for working in favour of Awami League (AL) adherent candidate in Belkuchi upazila and AL supporters allegedly forced voters to cast their votes openly and tried to capture polling centres. The AL supporters also vandalised a vehicle of the United Nations.

Chairman candidate of Faridpur Sadar upazila Imran Hossain Chowdhury, 63, a Jatiya Party leader and former upazila parishad chairman, died of heart attack yesterday.

An executive judicial magistrate in an instant judgment sentenced a Jamaat supporter to two years' rigorous imprisonment for casting fake votes for Jamaat adherent candidate Maulana Tamij Uddin Ahmed at Islampur Govt Primary School polling centre in Khulna.

In Araihazar upazila of Narayanganj, police arrested an assistant presiding officer and two polling officers when they were casting votes for AL adherent chairman candidate Shah Jalal. The arrestees are assistant presiding officer Azufa Akter and poling officers Iqbal Hossain and Abdul Mannan. Police recovered 90 ballot papers from their possession.

Locals chased two AL activists--Sayeed and Mamun--as they were trying to get away with ballot boxes. They managed to flee leaving the ballot boxes behind. The AL men attacked a polling centre and left Assistant Presiding Officer Harunur Rashid injured.

Reports of ballot box hijacking and assaulting assistant presiding officers also came from Munshiganj.

Three people including an assistant presiding officer were arrested at Enaetpur Govt Primary School centre in Naogaon's Raninagar upazila in connection with violating the electoral code of conduct and threatening the presiding officer. One of the two arrestees is polling agent of BNP adherent chairman candidate SM Al Faruk James.

Eight followers of AL lawmaker Kazi Abdul Wadud Dara in Puthia, Rajshahi, were arrested for taking over three polling booths in Hatinada Non-Government Primary School polling centre.

A chairman and three vice-chairmen candidates in Noakhali said they have "withdrawn" from the race alleging beating up of their polling agents. They are four-party-backed Companiganj chairman candidate Fakhrul Islam, vice-chairman candidate Jahir Uddin and female vice-chairman candidate Taslima Toha Lipi.

Voting was suspended in two polling centres following snatching of ballot papers in Noakhali. At least 50 people were injured in clashes between the supporters of rival candidates in different polling centres there.

Police arrested eight people in connection with intimidating voters and other criminal activities around polling centres in the district.

At least 20 people were injured in Kushtia's Daulatpur upazila when supporters of two pro-AL chairman candidates and two pro-AL vice-chairman candidates clashed with each other in two separate incidents. Police arrested 10 people at Daulatpur and Kumarkhali while they were casting votes openly for AL adherent chairman candidates.

In Bogra, Presiding Officer Rajat Kumar Das and Assistant Presiding Officer Harun-or-Rashid of Nishindara Fakir Uddin School and College polling centre were suspended for working in favour of AL adherent chairman candidate in the Sadar upazila. Presiding Officer Zulfikar Ali and Assistant Presiding Officer Golam Hossain of Manikchar Primary School polling centre were also suspended for working in favour of Jamaat adherent candidate Bazlur Rahman.

Two polling agents and two law enforcers were injured in a clash between supporters of two pro-AL candidates in Bera upazila of Pabna.

Supporters of chairman candidate Azizul Huq Arju vandalised the car of rival candidate Afzal Hossain. They also attacked police leaving Bera police chief and a sub-inspector injured. Army and Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) personnel later arrested two polling agents of Azizul Huq.

A mobile court yesterday sentenced five supporters of AL-backed chairman candidate Shahin Ahmed of Keraniganj upazila to three years' imprisonment for trying to take away 29 ballot papers at New Baker Char Primary School polling centre, UNB reports. They were also fined Tk 4,000 each.

Nilphamari municipality panel Chairman Shamsul Islam was arrested for violating the electoral rules.

At least seven people were injured when supporters of two chairman candidates locked in clashes in Hanirpur--West Chargazipur and Nauri polling centres of Matlab (north) upazila under Chandpur district. Voting was suspended at a polling centre in Faridganj after criminals cast 200 fake votes.

In Barisal, police fired six bullets when supporters of an AL adherent candidate were trying to take over Pashchim Ratanpur Government Primary School polling centre in Mehendiganj.

A polling agent of candidate Monirul Islam Chhobi was suspended from the Kornokathi Gauche Rahmania High School polling centre in Barisal for trying to get voters to cast their votes for his candidate, Presiding Officer Mosharaf Hossain said.

Polling at three centres of Nandail upazila in Mymensingh district was postponed following incidents of ballot box snatching.

Five ballot boxes were snatched, two each from Sherpur Uttar Govt Primary School and Ahmedabad Govt Primary School polling centres and one from Imam Hossain High School centre, said Assistant Returning Officer, also upazila nirbahi officer of Nandail, Hawlader Rakibul Bari.

Police arrested Abdul Mannan alias Mannaf in connection with the snatching. The boxes could not be recovered as of filing of this report at 10:00pm.

An executive judicial magistrate sentenced a man to six months imprisonment for influencing voters in Gaibandha.

Police arrested Sardar Murshid for voting in an open area at Rampal upazila in Bagerhat. When asked, Murshid told reporters that he was forced to cast his vote openly by one of the candidates in the race.

UNB reports: One person was arrested in possession of a firearm and voting at a polling centre was suspended in Gazaria upazila in Munshiganj.

BNP adherent chairman candidate of Pangsha upazila in Rajbari Ashraful Islam Miah alleged that supporters of his rival AL adherent candidate Hasan Ali Biswas captured around 40 polling centres in eight unions. He demanded postponement of the polls in that upazila.

Police also held a person with Tk 35,000 in connection with trying to buy votes in Khayerpur union under Phulbari upazila of Dinajpur.

An executive judicial magistrate sentenced two people to six months' imprisonment in Patuakhali for threatening voters at a polling centre. The magistrate also fined them Tk 1,000 each.

Presiding officer of Pathan Tola Govt Primary School polling centre, in Sherpur upazila of Bogra, Amirul Islam was beaten up twice in the polling centre allegedly by Jamaat activists, Assistant Returning Officer Zakir Hossain said.

Ballot boxes and result sheets of three polling centres at Atpara upazila in Netrakona were looted by criminals around 10:00pm. The three centres are Tonda, Ransiddah and Baratali.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I am really ashamed that Bangladesh has voted for these thugs, crooks and vote thieves. Now there is no doubt about the true agenda of the AL. They intend to dominate BD politics for the next decade by any means necessary.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Power game likely over upazila

With the end of the much talked about upazila elections across the country a bitter power game is seemingly set to begin between the MPs and upazila chairmen over executing power and influence to run local administration and implement plans for economic and social development. Such possibility is very much there as the new government is contemplating to provide the MPs with some sort of dominating role in the upazila parishads by amending the local Government Ordinance promulgated by the caretaker government before its ratification in Parliament. In the ordinance there is no provision for the MPs to play any role in upazila affairs and the Awami League manifesto also did not specify anything about it. But just on the eve of the upazila polls the Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Syed Ashraful Islam said that the MPs must have some role in local development as they have made commitments before elections to develop their respective areas. This is a clear indication that the MPs will be empowered to interfere in the functioning of the upazila parishads on the plea of overseeing the development activities and ensuring proper development works. And the upazila chairmen, also elected duly by the people are unlikely to accept such intervention voluntarily .

The constitution of the country stresses on the strengthening of the local government bodies. But it was due to the MPs reluctance to give up power and influence over huge development works that the upazila elections were not arranged during 'democratic rule' in over 18 years since March 1990 when the second and last upazila polls were held under an ' autocratic' ruler. The upazila system was introduced by Ershad regime in 1985 but it was abolished when BNP came to power in 1991. However, after its return to power in 1996 Awami league revived the upazila system which remained dysfunctional both during the rule of AL and BNP. The erstwhile caretaker government took a firm stand on holding the upazila polls and it proceeded with the plan despite many obstacles. The Election Commission also played a very bold and effective role in completing the upazila polls.

Now the elections are over, but fear remains there that the upazila system would not be able to function as envisaged in the Local Government Ordinance. It is now clear that the ordinance would be ratified by Parliament only after being tailored to meet the needs and satisfaction of the MPs. But the most unfortunate aspect of the issue is that the outcome of this process may fail to fulfill the needs and expectations of the people.

editorial


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*I really liked Brigadier Shakhawat's comments.He was bold enough to speak against the Ruling party and I hope actions will be taken against those MPs and even Ministers responsible for misusing their Power.*


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Awami acting like Awami. This was expected and no one should be sruprise or shock by all these. It's fascist party with full of criminal and hoodlums. As I said before people of BD dug their own grave by bringing a dalal parti to power. May Allah put some sense to those who voted or suppor for Awami ..........



Well brother.. Its not AL, all the political party while in Power did the same shitt... We are trying to change the political culture in Bangladesh. If people keep blaming one party or another, we will go nowhere. Next time BNP will come to power and do exact the same thing...

That I can say...


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Well brother.. Its not AL, all the political party while in Power did the same shitt... We are trying to change the political culture in Bangladesh. If people keep blaming one party or another, we will go nowhere. Next time BNP will come to power and do exact the same thing...
> 
> That I can say...



I agree with you.It is the "tradition" of our political parties.I really hoped AL would come out of it this time,but so far they have disappointed us.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> Well brother.. Its not AL, all the political party while in Power did the same shitt... We are trying to change the political culture in Bangladesh. If people keep blaming one party or another, we will go nowhere. Next time BNP will come to power and do exact the same thing...
> 
> That I can say...



It is wrong to paint both parties with exactly the same brush. The two main parties have very different characteristics. The BNP is a very white collar type party but also aligned with the peasantry but tends to engage in corruption and other financial crimes. The AL on the other hand is very blue collar and far more thuggish and brutal. What happened in the Upazilla elections on this scale and ferocity has only happened under AL regimes. The BNP has been accused of vote rigging but never on this scale or with this type of violence and intimidation. I think we should stop being so polite and call a spade a spade.


----------



## leonblack08

*PM annoyed, won't interfere in EC decision: Matia*

*Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is annoyed with a minister and some lawmakers for tainting the government's image by meddling in Thursday's upazila elections, said sources in her party.

In breach of the electoral rules, Fisheries and Livestock Minister Abdul Latif Biswas and Awami League (AL) lawmaker Abdur Rahman Bodi interfered in the polls in Belkuchi upazila of Sirajganj and Teknaf of Cox's Bazar.*

Talking to The Daily Star yesterday, Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury said, What they [Latif and Bodi] have done is an embarrassment to the government. This was never expected." 

Also an AL presidium member, she said the EC has every right to take punitive measures against those who had sought to exert influence on the electoral process.

"I think the prime minister won't interfere in the commission's move against those responsible," said the agriculture minister. 

Earlier Thursday, the EC initiated steps against the two for attempting to influence local balloting. 

As per the electoral laws, Latif and Bodi face up to seven years in prison and fines for the charges that are considered criminal offences.

At the Awami League Parliamentary Party meeting tomorrow, Hasina would rebuke the ministers and lawmakers for disgracing the party, said AL sources. 

*Latif and Bodi would have to explain their actions before ALPP. Hasina, also president of AL, might issue warning letters against them. 
*
Besides, she will caution everyone against doing anything that might bring the government into disrepute. She will warn them of stern disciplinary measures, added the sources.

Some other senior leaders too have expressed resentment at some of their colleagues' failure to behave themselves during the upazila elections. 

Talking to The Daily Star, they said if the MPs are not given proper orientation immediately this kind of situation would recur.

They observed that interference by the party lawmakers was the result of their ignorance about how an MP should conduct himself.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

Only issuing warning letters will not do.He should be kicked out of ministry and they should be tried for violation of Rules.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bodi sued for poll code flouting, beating official*

A case was filed against Awami League lawmaker from Cox's Bazar-4 constituency Abdur Rahman Bodi Thursday night accusing him of violating electoral code of conduct and beating up assistant presiding officers at a polling centre during upazila polls. 

Gias Uddin, assistant presiding officer of Sufia Community Primary School polling centre at Fulerdeil village under Teknaf Upazila, lodged the case with Teknaf Police Station.

However, Bodi denied all allegations against him and said a vested group campaigns against him to tarnish the image of the government. I only visited the polling centres. Why did I beat election officials? 

In the case statement, Gias alleged that Bodi entered Sufia Community polling centre at 12 noon and beat him up for not showing respect to the lawmaker by standing up. 

At first Bodi verbally abused me and another presiding officer Bashi Ram Dey. Bodi then beat up me and Bashi Ram and forced us to leave the poling centre, said Gias who is the branch manager of Teknaf Islami Bank.

Jasim Uddin, officer-in-charge (OC) of Teknaf Police Station, said a case was recorded under sections 353 and 332 of the Penal Code against Bodi for beating up a government officer and violating the electoral code of conduct. 

Cox's Bazar Judicial Magistrate Sahedul Karim, also the magistrate on duty, investigated the incident and found the allegations true against Bodi, said the OC.

Dr Rupen Chakma, presiding officer of the polling centre, also confirmed the incident and said voting was suspended for around half an hour at the centre because of the attack on the assistant presiding officers.

After the first incident, Bodi entered Pollanpara Government Primary School centre and harassed assistant presiding officer M Ayub for not showing respect to him, locals said.

Presiding Officer M Moin Uddin said, We all are surprised after observing the behaviour of Bodi. He also verbally abused me when I protested against his behaviour."

Awami League rival chairman candidate Sona Ali also alleged that Bodi issued him death threat for contesting the upazila elections.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> It is wrong to paint both parties with exactly the same brush. The two main parties have very different characteristics. The BNP is a very white collar type party but also aligned with the peasantry but tends to engage in corruption and other financial crimes. The AL on the other hand is very blue collar and far more thuggish and brutal. What happened in the Upazilla elections on this scale and ferocity has only happened under AL regimes. The BNP has been accused of vote rigging but never on this scale or with this type of violence and intimidation. I think we should stop being so polite and call a spade a spade.



Well we saw enough of BNP. BNP can not be an alternative to AL. Very bad for country.... Need something new...


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Well we saw enough of BNP. BNP can not be an alternative to AL. Very bad for country.... Need something new...



I will vote for you if you run for election

Apart from jokes,it is necessary to see who can be alternative to these two parties..to me NO ONE.Not for another 20 years at least.

But I have one undemocratic solution though:

MILITARY DICTATORSHIP


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> Well we saw enough of BNP. BNP can not be an alternative to AL. Very bad for country.... Need something new...



In present form none of the parties are up to the task.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> I will vote for you if you run for election
> 
> Apart from jokes,it is necessary to see who can be alternative to these two parties..to me NO ONE.Not for another 20 years at least.
> 
> But I have one undemocratic solution though:
> 
> MILITARY DICTATORSHIP



None in the top ranks of the army will do this.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> None in the top ranks of the army will do this.



Right because then the UN will stop taking troops from BD


----------



## Raquib

i dont get this why the AL govt still kissing India's ***!!
have they nothing good to do...!!all the f***** up d*******s.........


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> I am really ashamed that Bangladesh has voted for these thugs, crooks and vote thieves. Now there is no doubt about the true agenda of the AL. They intend to dominate BD politics for the next decade by any means necessary.



Brother I came to a concluding realization is that may be people of BD like to live in misery. They don't learned from the past and making the same ******* mistake by hoping better days ahead with Awami dalal. I am sorry to say but they ******* deserve all this.


----------



## Al-zakir

Raquib said:


> i dont get this why the AL govt still kissing India's ***!!
> have they nothing good to do...!!all the f***** up d*******s.........



Because India is their Mecca( Nauzubillah).


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Upazilla election and stonewalling reality*

Mahmud ur Rahman Choudhury

In continuation of my last week's commentary, I wanted to write about something else but the Upazilla election came up and I was so caught up in it that I jumped out of bed at 3 AM on 23 January to write this piece. I hope it grabs you as much as it did me.

The Upazilla elections are over, to the dissatisfaction of almost everyone, most of all the electorate who didn't turn up in any considerable numbers to vote. Chaos, violence, rigging, forgery, intimidation and hijacking of ballot boxes were significant enough to make news headlines, elicit protests and condemnation from the BNP and suspend voting in 6 Upazillas. Law-enforcing agencies supported by the Army, deployed for the purpose of ensuring security did not seem to have done much to check the intimidation and violence or to ensure security of voters.

As was expected the AL supported candidates won well over 65 percent of the chairmanship and other seats with the BNP and others trailing well behind. It therefore, comes as no surprise that the AL spokesperson and LGRD Minister Syed Ashraful Islam expressed satisfaction over the course the Upazilla polling has taken. Addressing a press conference, right after the voting closed in the evening of 22 January, he said, "Our government provided all out cooperation to the EC for smooth holding of the election. Normalcy prevailed throughout the country. Law and order situation was very satisfactory" - this inspite of images, of near-empty polling centres and people fighting, splashed all over TV screens and newspapers.
That the AL government, after all the much publicized big talks about "change", would stonewall realities comes as a frustrating surprise, particularly when the so long well-regarded AL spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam attempts to justify the irregularities and violence by claiming that "clashes and many untoward incidents were reported in past elections across the country also." Taking issue with the EC's dissatisfaction with the election, Syed Ashraf further added, "The election commission tried to depoliticize Bangladesh earlier. Election to the local government without political identity won't bring any good resultsSo far I know the EC has
suspended polls of some 6 upazillas but no major untoward incidents have been reported till now."

By invoking the past to stonewall the present Syed Ashraful Islam disregards the fact that people have so massively voted for the AL in the parliamentary election because it is exactly the past which the "people" do not want a repetition of. The point which Syed Ashraf and the AL fail to grasp is that nothing can be made to justify a single incident of violence,
rigging, forgery, intimidation and suspension of voting because it deprives people of their most basic and fundamentally important right of being citizens of Bangladesh - that is, it prevents people from exercising their right to franchise in a free and fair manner. Don't Syed Ashraful Islam and the AL understand that it is not just voting in 6 Upazillas which was suspended; what was suspended was the right, of thousands of people, to be citizens. Stonewalling reality can be as bad as that.

"Take away my right to vote and you deprive me of the right to be a citizen of Bangladesh" - if the AL flouts this and expects us all to believe in their justifications for flouting it, the AL is on a tack which within 2 years will take us again to another 1/11. So, where really is the "change" the AL has promised us to get our votes or was it just a chicanery, a fraud
perpetuated on the Nation.

leading news


----------



## leonblack08

*Iajuddin violated constitution*
*Says Khaleda-led opposition after boycotting president's speech*

*The BNP-led opposition lawmakers yesterday walked out of the inaugural session of parliament and boycotted President Iajuddin Ahmed's address.
*
They said they were not interested to hear a president who had violated the constitution.

BNP, Jamaat-e-Islami and Bangladesh Jatiya Party (BJP) also blasted the treasury for not *making good on its pledge to elect deputy speaker from the opposition.
*
After the break for Maghrib prayers, BNP lawmaker Salauddin Quader Chowdhury rose from his seat, seeking the floor. But new Speaker Abdul Hamid declined to let him speak, saying that the president was going to address the legislature.

*Without a microphone, Salauddin said they would not attend the president's speech.*

In reply, the speaker said, *After all, he is your president. You should hear him speak.*

Moments later, BNP, Jamaat and BJP lawmakers led by Leader of the Opposition Khaleda Zia staged the walkout. They did not return to the House yesterday.

Talking to reporters at the entrance to Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban, Salauddin Quader Chowdhury said, "We have walked out before the president's speech because he breached the oath to defend the constitution.

He failed to hold national polls within the constitution-stipulated three months after dissolution of parliament, the BNP leader continued.

Thanks to his role, the caretaker government lasted two long years, denying people the rights to vote and have a constitutional government.

Salauddin also accused the president of trying to implement the minus-two formula during the two-year rule of the caretaker government.

Replying to a query, he said, We chose him as president does not mean we have to accept all his activities.

On election of the deputy speaker, BNP Vice-president and lawmaker MK Anwar said, They (ruling party) have elected deputy speaker without any discussions with us, even though they had pledged the post to the opposition.

*Earlier, BNP Parliamentary Party (BNPP) picked Joynal Abedin Faruque as chief whip of the opposition.*

It however did not select deputy leader of the opposition.

Iajuddin was elected president after AQM Badruddoza Chowdhury resigned the presidency following a row with the BNP high command.

*He assumed the chief adviser's role at the end of October 2006 apparently on dictates from BNP.
*
But his failure to discharge duties neutrally pitched the nation into political turmoil. On January 11, 2007, he stood down as chief adviser, declared a state of emergency and suspended the ninth parliamentary election then scheduled for January 22 that year.

Fakhruddin Ahmed took over as the caretaker administration chief and had a new council of advisers.

*BLACK BADGE*

Led by Chairperson Khaleda Zia, the BNP lawmakers entered the House wearing black badges in condemnation of what they referred to as introduction of one-party rule on January 25, 1975. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

It was looking good,seeing all the parties at the parliament and then.......


----------



## BanglaBhoot

BNP seems to be still in pre-election mode.


----------



## leonblack08

Saifur's son gets 13 years for graft
Star Online Report

A Dhaka court today sentenced Shafiur Rahman Babu, younger son of former finance minister M Saifur Rahman, to 13 years in prison in a corruption case.

The Anti-Corruption Commission (ACC) had filed the case against him for amassing wealth worth Tk 13.85 crore through illegal means and concealing information in his wealth statement submitted to the commission.

Delivering the verdict, Judge Jesmin Anwar of the Special Judge's Court-4 also fined him Tk 15 lakh. If he fails to pay the amount, he will have to spend two and an half years more behind the bars, the judgement adds.

The court asked the government to confiscate the money Babu had earned by illegal means in favour of the state.

The verdict also said Babu's sentence will be counted from the day of his arrest or surrender as he was tried in absentia.

The court earlier recorded statements of 21 prosecution witnesses, including complainant of the case.

The court also issued an arrest warrant against Shafiur and an order to attach his properties, as he has been absconding since the case was filed.

On November 2 last year, ACC Assistant Director Farid Ahmed Patwary, also the investigation officer (IO) of the case, submitted the charge sheet to the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's (CMM) Court in Dhaka.

ACC Deputy Director Sharmin Ferdousy filed the case against Shafiur with Ramna Police Station on April 29 of last year.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*ZU Ahmed new navy chief*

Rear Admiral Z U Ahmed (ND), ndc, psc, BN has been appointed as the new navy chief.

He will assume office on January 29.

Ahmed succeeds Vice Admiral Sarwar Jahan Nizam who goes on retirement on January 28.

Born in a respected Muslim family at Kapashia in Gazipur in 1957, Ahmed joined the Navy in July 1976 and got commission in January 1979.

*He received training in USA, China, Pakistan, Korea and Netherlands. He captained Frigate Khalid Bin Walid, BNS Omar Faruk and BNS Abu Bakar, and was commodore commanding BNS Flotilla, Commodore commanding Chittagong, deputy director general of Coastguard and commandant in Marine Academy.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Grateful thanks to BNP and its allies*

We have always complained about the opposition normally being unhelpful, unreasonable, quarrelsome, combative, quick on their feet to walk out, and generally negative. Seldom have we found anything to thank them for. At last BNP-led opposition has given us something to cheer and be grateful for. On Sunday, they gave us the best joke of the year.

For what else can we call their walkout in protest at President Iajuddin's speech because he 'violated the constitution'? Hear, hear! BNP's sudden love for the constitution would have been extremely heartening, if only (and how sincerely we wish) it were genuine.

The joke is not that the president is accused of violating the most sacred document in a democracy, but that it is coming from the very party that was behind all the mischief committed by him. There is a Bangla saying, whose English rendering would go somewhat like this, 'For whom I steal, now (s)he calls me a thief'.

Yesterday, while enacting the 'joke of the year', BNP explained the precise reason for their walkout. After having taken oath as the chief adviser to protect the constitution, President Iajuddin violated it by failing to hold the election within 90 days as prescribed in it.

Before we examine the question of election within the 90 days, we need to ask what prompted the president to become the chief adviser in the first place. Did not that step by itself constitute a gross violation of the constitution? Was not that the most unethical, immoral, and self-serving step imaginable? If anything, this single action significantly eroded public confidence in the highest legal instrument of our country and made it look like a plaything in the hands of rulers of the day.

*Who made Iajuddin take this blundering, in fact suicidal, step? Clearly and unquestionably, it was BNP. If we recall, negotiations were on in Bangabhaban among the president, Abdul Mannan Bhuiyan and Abdul Jalil to find a suitable replacement of KM Hasan when Bhuiyan suddenly suggested that the president becomes the chief adviser, and the willing (or shall we say compliant) Iajuddin readily accepted.*

The constitution, under article 58C, provides a six-step process to find a suitable chief adviser. They are : 1) the immediate past chief justice; 2) the retired chief justice before him; 3) the last retired judge of the Appellate Division; 4) the retired judge of the Appellate Division before him; 5) any suitable person, qualified to hold the post of chief adviser and acceptable to all major political parties. Failing to find a suitable candidate after exhausting the aforementioned five steps, then and only then, the president may have recourse to the sixth step, and assume the office of the chief adviser (CA), in addition to being the president.

Only the first step was exhausted. The president did not even try to explore the four other possibilities and opted for the sixth option, and assumed the CA's office. By not exploring the four steps clearly spelled out, President Iajuddin can stand accused of violating the constitution.

The question is, did he do so of his own volition or was he under the guidance of BNP and its leaders, Tarique Rahman and Khaleda Zia. Given Iajuddin's personality, his docile nature, ever subservient character, and his track record of never taking any ethical position over the past four years, it is impossible to imagine, much less to believe, that he could have taken such a major unconventional, not to mention unconstitutional, step without direct instruction from the then prime minister herself, or from someone who spoke on her behalf.

By all accounts and public actions he was a 'remote controlled' president, under the diktats of BNP leadership, especially of Khaleda Zia. So, President Iajuddin's violation of the constitution was dictated by BNP, and if any one should be accused of it, morally it should be the latter. President Iajuddin was, at best, a partner in 'crime', so to speak, albeit a willing one.

Even after the above violation of the constitution, Awami League agreed to some conditions, to accept the caretaker government under President and Chief Adviser Iajuddin, and participated in the formation of the advisory council.

Till then there were clear possibilities of holding the election on time and within the 90 days. Instead of allowing the advisory council to function as per the constitution, President Iajuddin, at the diktats of BNP, created all sorts of obstacles and impediments to moving towards the scheduled polls.

As to the functioning of the caretaker government, there were numerous occasions when the advisory council's decisions, arrived at during meetings, were later overturned by the president through late evening press releases dictated from outside.

BNP's hold and monitoring of the president was, perhaps, epitomised by the emergence of a strange diminutive character who, it is rumoured, kept a mobile phone constantly on during the meetings of the advisory council, so it could be heard from outside and appropriate 'instructions' could be communicated to the president for his prompt compliance. When advisers complained about the character's presence, as he was a junior official, Iajuddin gave him the rank of a state minister, so he could formally sit in the council meetings.

Again on the question of the president failing to hold the election within the prescribed 90 days, let us not forget how four of the most respected advisers moved from pillar to post to bring about a consensus between the two major political parties, so the election could be held as scheduled.

No sooner some hint of an understanding would emerge, it would swiftly be scuttled by the president/chief adviser, dashing any hope of a timely election. The remote controlled president's interference became so intolerable and so obstructionist to the process of holding the election that the said four advisers were compelled to resign. They privately cited total lack of co-operation of the president and doubted his sincerity about holding a free and fair election.

In our eyes, President Iajuddin is guilty, not so much for violating the constitution which he did under pressure from his party (which does not lessen his responsibility), but more so for not rising to the stature of his office and realising that his was a role to set moral and ethical standards, to behave with the highest dignity and fairness, to act with such judiciousness and far sight that generations following would use it as something to compare others with. There he so tragically and disastrously failed himself and us.

There would not have been any interruption in our democracy, had he only allowed his conscience instead of BNP, to guide him. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Law enforces to nab criminals irrespective of party affiliations *

*killing, hijacking, looting, grabbing land and properties and arson attack are on the rise soon after assuming office by Awami League-led alliance government*

Despite massive actions by law enforcing agencies, criminal offences like killing, hijacking, looting, grabbing land and properties and arson attack are on the rise at different places of the country including six metropolitan areas.(The Bangladesh Today)

According to sources, soon after assuming office by Awami League-led alliance government, a section of criminals have become very active at the behest of the ruling party leaders under the very nose of law enforcers. Especially, the armed extortionists and professional killers have started entering the cities from neighboring countries to commit big crimes. At least 18 people were killed while hundreds were injured and thousands of establishments were set ablaze in political violence after national election.

Police high-ups at headquarters requesting anonymity said on the basis of recent deterioration of law and order, law enforcement agencies have been asked to remain alert and keep close eyes on every strategic point round-the clock. To make the mission a success, change and reshuffle in the police department might take place immediately.

When asked about the initiatives to improve the deteriorated law and order situation, a high official of the department said "A secret meeting between IGP Noor Mohammad and Police Commissioners of six Metropolitan Cities and DIGs of seven ranges in the country is going on today (Monday) at the police headquarters where possible steps will be discussed."

Additional IGP Naba Bikram Tripura said the criminal activities across the country have increased after parliamentary and local elections. "Normally criminal activities are seen to increase after national and local body elections but the present situation is not worse than that of the past. We have already informed all police stations, community police service centres, district level police officials and local leaders to take steps from their respective capacities to control crimes. On the other hand, patrol teams of police are being strengthened for combating crime throughout the country," he added.

Replying to a query about the recent deterioration of law and order he said criminal activities are taking place at different parts of the country recently but it does not mean deterioration of law and order situation.

Another source said around one lakh 24 thousand police personnel including high-officials have been engaged while around eight thousand members of Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) are deployed in a bid to arrest criminals and resist their activities. The vigilance on the movements of suspected criminals under the respective police stations will be intensified and the list of criminals will be updated soon.

RAB sources said currently one RAB member is working at a ratio of 37 thousand people. So it is impossible to resist the ongoing criminal activities with the existing RAB forces and logistic support. "At all stages we are obeying the government's directives and launching drive against criminal. We have directed to arrest criminals ignoring their party affiliation," RAB sources said.


The Bangladesh Today

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=243507


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Autocracy inside Parliament?*


If morning really shows the day, the entire nation, which had longed for a change for the better in terms of good governance and sustainable democracy, will have to be ready for the worst times to come. The proceedings of the very first sitting of the ninth parliament on Sunday are indicative of things to come. While we appreciate the open and loud endorsement by opposition BNP of election of Awami Leagues Abdul Hamid as Speaker, we still do not know why the post of Deputy Speaker could not be filled by a BNP nominee as Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had promised as one of her agenda for change. She herself unmasked her so-called agenda by refusing to redeem her pledge.
Then came the Presidents address to the new parliament. The address of Prof Iajuddin Ahmed, ably edited by Hasina and her cabinet colleagues as per traditional parliamentary norms, made no mention of the unique contribution of President Ziaur Rahman, the man who had lifted Bangladesh out of Sheikh Mujibur Rahmans draconian one-party rule to the road of parliamentary democracy. Iajuddin conveniently forgot to mention Zias role in freeing the countrys media from the clutches of autocracy. And whats about his glorious role in giving a sense of direction to a nation in peril in March of 1971 when Mujib himself remained closeted within the four walls of his Dhanmondi residence at a time when Frankensteins bullets pierced the hearts of millions across this part of erstwhile Pakistan? Possibly Iajuddin had mentioned this but sadly this was edited out of his original speech by the new Awami League government. History hardly sees rise of a supreme leader like Mujib in 1,000 years as he had led the nation to independence but sadly four years of his misrule later have made him still controversial. But then the nations respect to him has not yet waned.
Are we really heading towards parliamentary autocracy? This question now reigns uppermost in everybodys mind after one saw the parliamentary proceedings live on TV screen on the very first day. As outgoing Speaker Jamiruddin Sircar had warned in his speech, absolute power corrupts absolutely, we perhaps will see an invisible one-party rule restored in the polity under the guise of change. We certainly censure Iajuddins abject failure to live up to the expectations of the nation on January 11, 2007 when he was under pressure to impose emergency. This is because we have seen how Justice Shahabuddin Ahmed had successfully set at naught tricks of the then Prime Minister to prolong her stay in power beyond constitutional mandate and even set her right on the tracks on several occasions. And we have seen how President Abdur Rahman Biswas had frustrated General Nasims move to stage a coup when elections were at a stones throw. But now we are alarmed at the prospect of Hasinas party guru octogenarian Zillur Rahman assuming the post of President. This is because, due to his old age and its consequent effects on his physical and mental health, Hasina will be serving the nation both as elected PM and an invisible President.

The News Today


----------



## M_Saint

_It didn't take even a month for my prediction to become true. As I said that UN or special tribunal would be created to try JI leaders by providing phony evidences just to manipulate trial to get pre-arranged verdict against them, criminal RAWAMY LEAGUERS just wished to do that. There was no rule for Muslim sympathizers besides might was right and once again it hinted to become true. _ 


*Bangladesh moves to try war criminals* 
Updated at: 1525 PST, Tuesday, January 27, 2009 
DHAKA: Bangladesh's government said Tuesday it was pressing ahead with plans to put on trial people accused of war crimes during the country's bloody liberation struggle in 1971.

Law Minister Shafiq Ahmed told reporters the United Nations had agreed to provide the government with assistance for the trial of hundreds of alleged war criminals.

"The government will try the war criminals as soon as possible as it was a key pledge in our election manifesto. We have to do it," he said.

"We could set up a special war crime tribunal according to the International Crimes Tribunals Act 1973."

Bangladesh's newly elected Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, who led her party to a landslide parliamentary election victory last month, has already said her government is "pledge-bound" to put war criminals on trial.

A private War Crimes Fact Finding Committee has recently unveiled a list of 1,597 people it alleges to be war criminals, including the top leaders of the country's largest Islamic party, Jamaat-e-Islami.

Law Minister Ahmed said he hoped the trials would be finished by the end of the government's tenure. 


Bangladesh moves to try war criminals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vics

Raquib said:


> Jamaat is always known as a traitor party in Bangladesh and it will remain in the same way...because what they did in '71 will never be forgotten...
> my father was a freedom fighter and he told me many things about it...
> Many present leaders of Jamaat including Nizami are known as traitors in Bangladesh...they slaughtered many Bengalis including Freedom Fighters and raped many innocent woman......So, I dont wanna call them Muslims...
> If you ever come to Bangladesh and visit the "Liberation War Museum" you'll get many solid proves against it...
> My above mentioned statement is not the expression of hate against Pakistan, but, telling the truth...



Now my **** friends understand why India had to get involved in 71.

Now as two mature independent nation you can have the type of relations that you want. I wish the people of Bangladesh for completing a democratic process sucessfully....wish you peace and harmony.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> _It didn't take even a month for my prediction to become true. As I said that UN or special tribunal would be created to try JI leaders by providing phony evidences just to manipulate trial to get pre-arranged verdict against them, criminal RAWAMY LEAGUERS just wished to do that. There was no rule for Muslim sympathizers besides might was right and once again it hinted to become true. _



I dont find any reason for your concern... If they committed crimes they will be found guilty.. if not they dont have anything to worry about.. God bless everybody... 

Thanks


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

AL must make sure that "Rajakar"s within Awami League should not go unpunished.There's one MP from Patuakhali,correct me if I am wrong,who was a Rajakar.
Let's hope we will get rid of these war criminals this time.


----------



## HK-47

get it done with it quick and fast and bring an end to this issue.tired and sick of it.
anyways textbooks in some schools show Zillur Rahman as the President of the country.
hmm.....student clashes this and that, significant rise in corruption we will definitely take back the crown of corruption this time.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> AL must make sure that "Rajakar"s within Awami League should not go unpunished.There's one MP from Patuakhali,correct me if I am wrong,who was a Rajakar.
> Let's hope we will get rid of these war criminals this time.



I dont know about that particular Rajakar... But they probably fall under general amnesty. Even Nizami was claiming the other day that Bangabondhu pardoned him.. Why he needed pardon from somebody who he hates so much.. JI is the only anti AL party who mention Mujib as Bangabondhu, as they needed him the most..


----------



## Al-zakir

So Awami digging up this dead issue from the grave to make their master happy as if there are no other issue facing BD. How about leaving this dead issue dead and foucusing all of our energy on eliminating hunger and poverty in BD. Awami are dying to show their ego by bringing turmoil to the nation. Aleem-e-deen like Moulana Nizami and Allahma sayeedi are well recognized Islamic scholar world wide and have very large hard core follower in BD and very much close to saudi Arabia and other islamic nations. Awami minded people hate them to their gut becasuse they speak againist secularisim, kufri, munafiqi and musriki hindu culter that are practice by some so call half baked muslim. If some how they are being tried and punished by any way means than that may be last pin on the coffin for BD's devoloplment and disconnection from Islamic world as this will send a stong anti Islamic signal to Islamic world. So go ahead and make your master happy evan if it's bring another civil war to your country...........


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> I dont know about that particular Rajakar... But they probably fall under general amnesty. Even Nizami was claiming the other day that Bangabondhu pardoned him.. Why he needed pardon from somebody who he hates so much.. JI is the only anti AL party who mention Mujib as Bangabondhu, as they needed him the most..



There is indeed an Awami League MP who is a listed razakar and also the father-in-law of Hasina's daughter is a known razakar.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> AL must make sure that "Rajakar"s within Awami League should not go unpunished.There's one MP from Patuakhali,correct me if I am wrong,who was a Rajakar.
> Let's hope we will get rid of these war criminals this time.



Bro are you kidding me. Razakar, war criminal, rapist, murtad, terrorist, criminal all become war hero, freedom fighter and patriatic if part of Awami dalal. Real war criminal may be hiding under Awami banner. I can guarantee you if JI sided with Awami than this issue would never come up. 

Razakar is a Persian or urdu word which means volunteer. I don't have problem with people who stand for the united pakistan as east pakistan was part pakistan not a separate entity however people who comitted crime should have been brought to justices rite after separation not after 37 years. It will make thing complicated and derail, and divert our real attentions toward devolopment and prosperity....


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> I dont find any reason for your concern... If they committed crimes they will be found guilty.. if not they dont have anything to worry about.. God bless everybody...
> 
> Thanks


You wouldn't find any concern because you or other Rawamy League supporters have stayed conveniently mum by not responding the following questions(On post # 102 in BD-PAK relations in Hasina's Regime) and making me to ask the following questions again--

Why hasn't Indian leaders like Nehru, Indira, Vajpayee and Man Mohan hasn't been tried for their misdeeds and non-allowing of plebiscite of Kashmiries but why under their nose AL and RAW ask for JI leader's punishment on fishy grounds, already established facts? Whereas JI leaders always pursue justness, RAWers stay in refusal on Kishmiries; then why JI leaders has repeatedly been tried to be buried under RAW's garbage but not Indian leaders by concerned authority of UN or HR? 

Secondly why UN members stay mum on broad day light murders by AL goons on 28th AUG 06, which is more recent than 37 years old settled issue?

Thirdly what If Shanti Bahini in CHT succeeds in separating HT from BD then will you call patriotic Chakmas, who are fighting against them as war criminals? 

See, I don't mind any real trial of supposed war criminals (Be it JI or US or Indian leaders) and in my conscience, AL or RAW's motive on this ground is ulterior. *If not then tell them to try JI leaders in any third but neutral country in a real/natural court of law but not in special or UN observed court*. I'll bet my gut on this, will you or any of AL leaders take the challenge?


----------



## TopCat

The other day I was listening to Isalmic Scholar in Qtv of Pakistan where he was responding to a question regarding Kashmir Movement.. His comment 



> Those separatist spoiled the whole movement by resorting to terrorism.. If they could enmass 2 lacs people and put a sieze in Indian parliament or Prime ministers office the Kashmir could have been free long ago



Just wondering.. whether those separatist has any poplular support?????? My opinion "BIG NO".


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> The other day I was listening to Isalmic Scholar in Qtv of Pakistan where he was responding to a question regarding Kashmir Movement.. His comment
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering.. whether those separatist has any poplular support?????? My opinion "BIG NO".


What is the name of the scholar? What certificates does he carry to be portrayed as scholar? If Kashmiri separatists were terrorists then Mukti was hundred times more of terrorists than them because we got our plebiscite in 1946 and voted for PAK but Kashmiries were deprived.


----------



## M_Saint

By the excuse of the controlment of 'Law and order' and 'Elimination of corruption' RAB and Army have murdered and hunted 100 of thousands of BNP supporters. I wonder where those Mo Fos are..(::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::,
::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::)... seems like AWAMY dirt doesn't smell bad to traitorous Nur Mohammad and MUA bastards.


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> Bro are you kidding me. Razakar, war criminal, rapist, murtad, terrorist, criminal all become war hero, freedom fighter and patriatic if part of Awami dalal. Real war criminal may be hiding under Awami banner. I can guarantee you if JI sided with Awami than this issue would never come up.
> 
> Razakar is a Persian or urdu word which means volunteer. I don't have problem with people who stand for the united pakistan as east pakistan was part pakistan not a separate entity however people who comitted crime should have been brought to justices rite after separation not after 37 years. It will make thing complicated and derail, and divert our real attentions toward devolopment and prosperity....



Razakar in this context has different meaning,just like Jihad has different meaning to the West.

Yes if JI was with AL,then this issue would not have come,its all politics.

The trial should be done to get rid of those people who in the name of saving Pakistan raped and murdered people.And if freedom fighters commit war crimes then charge should be brought against those responsible.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> By the excuse of the controlment of 'Law and order' and 'Elimination of corruption' RAB and Army have murdered and hunted 100 of thousands of BNP supporters. I wonder where those Mo Fos are..(::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::,
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::)... seems like AWAMY dirt doesn't smell bad to traitorous Nur Mohammad and MUA bastards.



You are talking about Islam always and yet you are *swearing*,does not sound good my friend.

BTW RAB was created by BNP itself and they killed indiscriminately,just the fact there were more BNP supporters killed means they were involved in greater misdeeds than AL supporters or terrorists.

Moreover,AL terrorists mostly hiding either in India or any other place during that time as they were not in the power.

It is simple,ruling party terrorists will always be in large number and when RAB started their operation,they found plenty of terrorists from the ruling party.No wonder BNP terrorist/supporters death are more in number.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> What is the name of the scholar? What certificates does he carry to be portrayed as scholar? If Kashmiri separatists were terrorists then Mukti was hundred times more of terrorists than them because we got our plebiscite in 1946 and voted for PAK but Kashmiries were deprived.


Well anybody with a beard and tupi from WP is the protector of Islam in your view.. So I thought scholar could be better name for him as he was from WP...

Just joking.. I dont know that guy but I see him quite often in that channel.. Next time I try to get his name.. Seemed like a whole bunch of people were listening to him... 

Regarding the Kashmiris.. you are doing just crocodile's cry.. I dont see them dying for Pakistan but Pakistan is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Just wondering.. whether those separatist has any poplular support?????? My opinion "BIG NO".



Brother, 

Are you Tiger-77 of Bdmilitary? I see tiger's hallmark in your post and you seem like as cunning as tiger, who happen to digest Indian lies behind nationalistic veneer of Bengali and you are doing same by wondering whether separatist has any support or not. What makes me laugh is the timing of your supposed wondering, especially when 'Kashmiri election card' is in your hand now and can claim over 70% turned out as ALers, Indian dalal's run election in BD has over 100% turn out in some centers . Mahmudur Rahman is the best to divulge that as he does here about Nou ga-6 (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::).


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Razakar in this context has different meaning,just like Jihad has different meaning to the West.
> 
> Yes if JI was with AL,then this issue would not have come,its all politics.
> 
> The trial should be done to get rid of those people who in the name of saving Pakistan raped and murdered people.And if freedom fighters commit war crimes then charge should be brought against those responsible.



There I agree with you 100% but I doubt Awami would do such. It's out of there character...


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Regarding the Kashmiris.. you are doing just crocodile's cry.. I dont see them dying for Pakistan but Pakistan is...


Looks like Rabindra's bear and Nehru's Tupi are more sacred to you than lives of 80,000
(Not metaphoric as 3 million Bengali) freedom loving Kashmiries. BTW when was the last time I claimed that Kashmiris should join in Pakistani federation besides asking for their plebiscite? If you can't then who is sheding CROC TEARS here?


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> You are talking about Islam always and yet you are *swearing*,does not sound good my friend.
> 
> BTW RAB was created by BNP itself and they killed indiscriminately,just the fact there were more BNP supporters killed means they were involved in greater misdeeds than AL supporters or terrorists.
> 
> Moreover,AL terrorists mostly hiding either in India or any other place during that time as they were not in the power.
> 
> It is simple,ruling party terrorists will always be in large number and when RAB started their operation,they found plenty of terrorists from the ruling party.No wonder BNP terrorist/supporters death are more in number.



Your posts are the perfect examples of current Brain-washed youngstars of BD that demonstrates how much way off than reality they stand. In my earlier post I have compared RAB with MIR JAFAR AND MUSH just to show how believers had been stabbed back by the connivers. If you haven't got the message then your mindset is the carbon copy of Iazdani's one. Just because RAB has been killing BNP men indiscriminately, doesn't necessarily mean that BNP supporters have been committing severe crime than ALers. The common denominator to generalize RAB's extra judicial killings here is the grand scheme of killing Muslim nationalists under the pretext of liquidating criminals, goons that too correlates with major objective of the so-called WOT. 

And yes, many AL terrorists have been hiding in IND but then isn't it hypocritical of RAB originators (Note that the idea of RAB CREATION was exported by the originator of WOT and BNP happened to coincidentally in power, which was deceived by circumstantial necessity) partner(India) to shelter terrorists? But hey! For IND rules are di-similar for different countries, people anyway. If RAB has been sincere then why hasn't it killed OCT 28th, 06 killers? Or why army has been spectator while AL goons have killed and maimed 1000's of BNP, JI men during 06? *See, it's not simple that ruling party will have more goons but it depends on who rules?* BNP, JI leaders haven't aided or sheltered terrorists but cadre like David's emergence has been a natural phenomenon against terrorist like Shamim Osman. Law and order had gone so bad and police failed to such extent that it required people to take law in their hands during AL's misrule from 96-01. So, why RAB had to kill David not Shamim Osman's cadres? Were all of them in outside BD? We can argue day and night regard politics but Allah in Quoran clearly says, who don't want to rectify, their hearts have been sealed, ears have been deafed and mind has been made dumb. Hope you wouldn't want to stay in that group anymore, thanks.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Brother,
> 
> Are you Tiger-77 of Bdmilitary? I see tiger's hallmark in your post and you seem like as cunning as tiger, who happen to digest Indian lies behind nationalistic veneer of Bengali and you are doing same by wondering whether separatist has any support or not. What makes me laugh is the timing of your supposed wondering, especially when 'Kashmiri election card' is in your hand now and can claim over 70% turned out as ALers, Indian dalal's run election in BD has over 100% turn out in some centers . Mahmudur Rahman is the best to divulge that as he does here about Nou ga-6 (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::).



The link you gave shows "suspected attack site".


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Your posts are the perfect examples of current Brain-washed youngstars of BD that demonstrates how much way off than reality they stand. In my earlier post I have compared RAB with MIR JAFAR AND MUSH just to show how believers had been stabbed back by the connivers. If you haven't got the message then your mindset is the carbon copy of Iazdani's one. Just because RAB has been killing BNP men indiscriminately, doesn't necessarily mean that BNP supporters have been committing severe crime than ALers. The common denominator to generalize RAB's extra judicial killings here is the grand scheme of killing Muslim nationalists under the pretext of liquidating criminals, goons that too correlates with major objective of the so-called WOT.
> 
> And yes, many AL terrorists have been hiding in IND but then isn't it hypocritical of RAB originators (Note that the idea of RAB CREATION was exported by the originator of WOT and BNP happened to coincidentally in power, which was deceived by circumstantial necessity) partner(India) to shelter terrorists? But hey! For IND rules are di-similar for different countries, people anyway. If RAB has been sincere then why hasn't it killed OCT 28th, 06 killers? Or why army has been spectator while AL goons have killed and maimed 1000's of BNP, JI men during 06? *See, it's not simple that ruling party will have more goons but it depends on who rules?* BNP, JI leaders haven't aided or sheltered terrorists but cadre like David's emergence has been a natural phenomenon against terrorist like Shamim Osman. Law and order had gone so bad and police failed to such extent that it required people to take law in their hands during AL's misrule from 96-01. So, why RAB had to kill David not Shamim Osman's cadres? Were all of them in outside BD? We can argue day and night regard politics but Allah in Quoran clearly says, who don't want to rectify, their hearts have been sealed, ears have been deafed and mind has been made dumb. Hope you wouldn't want to stay in that group anymore, thanks.




RAB also killed hundreds of commies.And who will they kill for 28th oct incident??How many will they kill??







M_Saint said:


> If RAB has been sincere then why hasn't it killed OCT 28th, 06 killers?



Don't tell me only AL was responsible for the chaos,in fact I can show you news reports saying Shibir cadres shooting at AL possession,but then you will say the report is biased.



M_Saint said:


> Or why army has been spectator while AL goons have killed and maimed *1000's of BNP*, JI men during 06?



Any source of your claim??




M_Saint said:


> BNP, JI leaders haven't aided or sheltered terrorists




What about Nasir Uddin Pintu??

My cousin was in CHT Uni,and I know Shibir men's activities.

What about JMB??Who aided them??I think you know the name of the minister.



M_Saint said:


> Allah in Quoran clearly says, who don't want to rectify, their hearts have been sealed, ears have been deafed and mind has been made dumb. Hope you wouldn't want to stay in that group anymore, thanks.



You didn't answer why you are always swearing at COAS.when you know its forbidden to swear at anyone.Not expected this from you because I know you probably know more about Islam than me.

BTW same verse can be applied to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*BNP walks out protesting seating order*

The BNP MPs once again walked out of the parliament today in protest against the new seating order for lawmakers in the parliament.

The opposition MPs left the parliament assembly room before the day's proceedings began.

Earlier in the day, Speaker Abdul Hamid rearranged the seating order with four seats, instead of nine seats, allocated for the opposition BNP in the front row.

Oli Ahmed, the lone lawmaker from the Liberal Democratic Party, has got his previous seat in the front row on the left of the speaker.

Outgoing speaker Jamiruddin Sircar, at the first session of the ninth parliament, allocated nine front seats on the left of the speaker for BNP.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> RAB also killed hundreds of commies.And who will they kill for 28th oct incident??How many will they kill??


Names and addresses of the killers along with their pictures were published in Daily Sangram but investigation wasn't pursued. They needed to demonstrate non-partisanship by at least taking out the leaders of the murderers but they didn't. Even the source of the big sum of money in Hasina, Awlad, and Selims A/C to buy Lathi-Baitha wasn't deliberately discovered. Need I say more?




leonblack08 said:


> Don't tell me only AL was responsible for the chaos,in fact I can show you news reports saying Shibir cadres shooting at AL possession,but then you will say the report is biased.



That's the white wash par excellence Sir Ji. It's nothing but wasting time to argue with you from here on. 




leonblack08 said:


> Any source of your claim??



Just go to the archives of News papers to see how AL goons have taken 64000 military buffoons ride on their killings and maiming to destabilize the country. Remember MUA has kept his promise to his real master by demoting BD-MILs to chawkidhars.




leonblack08 said:


> What about Nasir Uddin Pintu???
> 
> My cousin was in CHT Uni,and I know Shibir men's activities.:?



Nasir Uddin Pintu was elected and Old town under him became the most prosperous. The credit went for his evolution from a goon to a PAKKA NAMAZI definitely went to BNP, JI leaders not MUA gangs.

And for your info. I grew up in Dhaka, CTG and few other cities, suburb areas. I also graduated from CHT, where all of my AL friends used to claim same as your cousin about SHIBIR leaders but couldn't convince me due to the cherished conscience of mine. So, your relay of bogus-boo wouldn't change my personally experienced facts.




leonblack08 said:


> You didn't answer why you are always swearing at COAS.when you know its forbidden to swear at anyone.Not expected this from you because I know you probably know more about Islam than me.



Sorry; what, when, how did I swear as COAS?


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Names and addresses of the killers along with their pictures were published in Daily Sangram but investigation wasn't pursued. They needed to demonstrate non-partisanship by at least taking out the leaders of the murderers but they didn't. Even the source of the big sum of money in Hasina, Awlad, and Selim&#8217;s A/C to buy Lathi-Baitha wasn't deliberately discovered. Need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the white wash par excellence Sir Ji. It's nothing but wasting time to argue with you from here on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the archives of News papers to see how AL goons have taken 64000 military buffoon&#8217;s ride on their killings and maiming to destabilize the country. Remember MUA has kept his promise to his real master by demoting BD-MILs to chawkidhars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasir Uddin Pintu was elected and Old town under him became the most prosperous. The credit went for his evolution from a goon to a PAKKA NAMAZI definitely went to BNP, JI leaders not MUA gangs.
> 
> And for your info. I grew up in Dhaka, CTG and few other cities, suburb areas. I also graduated from CHT, where all of my AL friends used to claim same as your cousin about SHIBIR leaders but couldn't convince me due to the cherished conscience of mine. So, your relay of bogus-boo wouldn't change my personally experienced facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry; what, when, how did I swear as COAS?




You systematically avoided answering to the JMB issue.I can understand why.


You called COAS a bastard...thats a swearing.

No point arguing with you either,so have a nice day and I am going to bed now.Allah Hafez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> You systematically avoided answering to the JMB issue.I can understand why.
> 
> 
> You called COAS a bastard...thats a swearing.
> 
> No point arguing with you either,so have a nice day and I am going to bed now.Allah Hafez.


Damn, it seemed like I used less band with through my descriptive posts than your one liner. I became trestles by your dissemination of disinformation and felt like I should vomit rather than responding about JMB issue. Now let me tell you who patronized JMB. Its so-called founder Abdur Rahman was the brother-in-law of RAWAMY Leader Mirza Azam. And Bangla Bhai was nurtured under the nose of Nur Mohammad when he was DIG of Rajshahi. Furthermore all the ammos of JMB came from IND. And finally its innocent ideologues admitted about getting brain-washed by GOI regulated Madrassa-materials that promoted AKHAND BHARAT ideology. 

Coming to call MUA a bastard. I not only called him a bastard but also challenged him in a duel like a man to man one. Bastard was metaphoric and it didn't need to look at as borne one but his traitorous stab-back that transformed him like one.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Looks like Rabindra's bear and Nehru's Tupi are more sacred to you than lives of 80,000
> (Not metaphoric as 3 million Bengali) freedom loving Kashmiries. BTW when was the last time I claimed that Kashmiris should join in Pakistani federation besides asking for their plebiscite? If you can't then who is sheding CROC TEARS here?



Whats up with Rabindra and Neheru???? Neheru was never my favorite anyways.. 
Look, we Bangladeshi's already gone through a lot. We just dont want to get involved with any foreign conflict and that stand was already eshtablished in a bipartisan manner. If we wanted, we could have taken full Arakan, when Ruhingyas flooded Bangladesh.. If you really want to help somebody you should think of Ruhingyas.... Not Kashmiris.. 
I dont want to comment on those numbers that you mentioned.. I think Kashmiris just dont deserve a country. If they did they could have joined Pakistan in 1965.. 



> Are you Tiger-77 of Bdmilitary? I see tiger's hallmark in your post and you seem like as cunning as tiger, who happen to digest Indian lies behind nationalistic veneer of Bengali and you are doing same by wondering whether separatist has any support or not. What makes me laugh is the timing of your supposed wondering, especially when 'Kashmiri election card' is in your hand now and can claim over 70&#37; turned out as ALers, Indian dalal's run election in BD has over 100% turn out in some centers . Mahmudur Rahman is the best to divulge that as he does here about Nou ga-6 :Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta:.



No I am not tiger-77 but I cant wait to meet him as he received so much admiration from you.. That stupid bdmilitary site does not let me to register, well it did but everytime it sends me a confirmation mail which never hits my mailbox... funny: And by the way find some good read other than * Mahmudur Rahman*.. just an honest opinion...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Damn, it seemed like I used less band with through my descriptive posts than your one liner. I became trestles by your dissemination of disinformation and felt like I should vomit rather than responding about JMB issue.




Your descriptive posts??Well that's a news



M_Saint said:


> Coming to call MUA a bastard. *I not only called him a bastard but also challenged him in a duel like a man to man one*. Bastard was metaphoric and it didn't need to look at as borne one but his traitorous stab-back that transformed him like one.



That proves how much Islam you follow.Go ahead.I am sure you will lose in the duel




In case you forgot what happened during early days of JMB,this is just a simple reminder to be followed with articles.


*When JMB in its early days,tortured and killed people,our honorable Prime minister said there is no JMB,despite news reports from the media.*


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Now let me tell you who patronized JMB. Its so-called founder Abdur Rahman was the brother-in-law of RAWAMY Leader Mirza Azam. And Bangla Bhai was nurtured under the nose of Nur Mohammad when he was DIG of Rajshahi. Furthermore all the ammos of JMB came from IND. And finally its innocent ideologues admitted about getting brain-washed by GOI regulated Madrassa-materials that promoted AKHAND BHARAT ideology.



These are the patrons.Come on its wake up time now.You still seem to be sleeping.


----------



## leonblack08

*Reining in the Radicals*



For three years, a wave of bombings, assassinations and religious violence has swept Bangladesh. *Members of the militant Jagrata Muslim Janata Bangladesh (J.M.J.B.) in the north have claimed responsibility for the bombings of cinemas and cultural shows, and for the killing of scores of Hindus and Buddhists as well as Muslims they considered too lax.* *A campaign of assassinations by bombs saw failed attempts last year on British High Commissioner Anwar Choudhury and opposition leader Sheikh Hasina, and a successful bid on Jan. 27 to kill senior opposition figure Shah Abu Mohammed Shamsul Kibria.* Meanwhile, Western intelligence agencies are increasingly concerned about the rise of Islamic extremism. "We were blind on Afghanistan, Pakistan and Indonesia," says a South Asia-based Western intelligence official. "We don't want to miss the signs this time around."

*Yet until very recently, Bangladeshi officials flatly denied that the country was a hotbed of militancy and violence. "We have no official knowledge of the existence of J.M.J.B.," State Minister for Home Affairs Lutfozzaman Babar told reporters on Jan. 26. "Certain so-called newspapers have been running reports on it, [but] we have no record that any such group has formed."*

*Last week, however, the government dramatically changed its strategy. *Police announced the arrest of scores of suspected militants in two days; they allegedly included several in possession of explosives and bomb-making equipment, as well as a professor of Arabic named Mohammed Asadullah Al Galib whom Bangladeshi authorities have accused of having ties to militants in the Middle East and Asia. *Officials also banned Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (J.M.B.) and the suddenly acknowledged J.M.J.B., accusing these two organizations of "a series of murders, robberies, bomb attacks, threats and various kinds of terrorist acts," and of "trying to create social unrest by misleading a group of youths and abusing their religious sentiments." Police are still looking for Azizur Rahman (also known as "Bangla Bhai" or "Bangla brother"), the man they claim is the J.M.J.B.'s leader*. Reflecting the authorities' new attitude, *State Minister Babar publicly lamented the failure to apprehend him, saying: "We feel very disturbed and embarrassed about this."* The security services announced a border alert for 20 fugitives, including Rahman.

There are several reasons for the change of heart. Law and order, never good in Bangladesh, has deteriorated to frightening levels. Last month, India forced the cancellation of the annual South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) summit, citing poor security in the host city, Dhaka. Islamic violence is also awkward for ruling Bangladesh Nationalist Party Prime Minister Khaleda Zia because her coalition includes two conservative Islamic parties. *But the catalyst for the crackdown appears to have been a donor meeting in Washington last week, attended by representatives from the U.S., the United Nations, the European Union and the World Bank, at which the rising tide of violence and Islamic militancy in Bangladesh&#65533;and ways to end it, possibly by suspending funding to the aid-dependent nation&#65533;topped the agenda.* Bangladesh's donors *"are very dissatisfied with the way things are heading with respect to security, the economy, corruption and governance," *observed Qazi Kholiquzzaman Ahmad, president of the Bangladesh Economic Association, an independent Dhaka-based group.

Critics of the government aren't convinced that it's truly committed to curbing militancy and prosecuting radicals who have been arrested. Hasina spokesman Saber Hossain Chowdhury, who quickly dismissed the government's actions as "too little, too late," voices concerns that Zia's alliance with Islamic fundamentalist groups might make it too difficult for her to control the forces of extremism. "The root of the problem ... lies with the ruling alliance itself," he says.

The government's delay in taking action has also raised concern that violence and radical Islam may already have become entrenched in Bangladesh. In the northern town of Rangpur, police told local reporters that two arrested militants claimed to be part of a 15,000-strong militia aiming to "bring about an Islamic revolution." And talking to reporters while in custody, the Arabic professor Al Galib&#65533;who denies links with extremists&#65533;warned that any campaign to rein in fundamentalism would fail. "Whether we are hanged or jailed, our movement will continue," he declared. Until last week, that seemed guaranteed. Now, finally, Bangladesh can hope that he is wrong. 

Reining in the Radicals - TIME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*All 7 JMB Shura men had links to Jamaat, Shibir
*

*Shamim Ashraf*

All seven Majlish-e-Shura members of Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh, who terrorised the country with suicide blasts, had once been involved with ruling coalition partner Jamaat-e-Islami or its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir (ICS).

*JMB supremo Abdur Rahman who had been spearheading the deadly militant campaign joined Islamic Chhatra Shangha (now Islami Chhatra Shibir) when he was a student.*

*Son of an infamous collaborator of the Pakistan army during the Liberation War, Rahman graduated from an Ahle Hadith madrasa in Jamalpur. As his father Abdullah Ibn Fazal of Charshi village in the district was a leading Jamaat leader*, he was sent to Madina University in Saudi Arabia for higher education at the party's expense. *After a stint fighting against the former Soviet army in Afghanistan, he returned to Bangladesh and formed JMB.*

*According to sources, Rahman was also a Rokon [member] of Jamaat-e-Islami.
*
*Siddiqul Islam alias Bangla Bhai, Rahman's closest aide and operations commander of Jagrata Muslim Janata, Bangladesh (JMJB), too had a past with Chhatra Shibir.
*
*"I used to support Bangladesh Chhatra League when I was in school. Later as a student of Azizul Haq College in Bogra, I joined Islami Chhatra Shibir," Bangla Bhai said in an interview with The Daily Star in May 2004.*

*"After completion of my education in 1995, I quit Shibir because by then Jamaat had accepted the female leadership although it had all along been saying that it considered female leadership sacrilege,"* said the dreaded militant ideologue.

*Chief of JMB military wing and younger brother of Abdur Rahman, Ataur Rahman Sunny was a popular Shibir leader in his student life. After schooling at Kamalkhan Senior Madrasa in Charshi Khalifapara of Jamalpur, he was enrolled at Kushtia University, a Shibir stronghold, and soon made a name for his organisational capacity.*

*On joining his brother's militant outfit, Sunny had developed a network between the activists of JMB and Jamaat-Shibir.*

He was arrested along with 18 others at Maheshpur village in Khetlal of Joypurhat in August 2003 after some 150 militants had fought with the police at former Jamaat leader Montezar's house.

*Mohammad Rakib Hasan Russell alias Hafez Mahmud, who was held by Rab in city's Baitul Mukarram area on February 28, dissociated himself from Jamaat politics after the party had joined government under a female leadership in 2001.*

*Private TV channel NTV recently aired a 2003 video footage, where Hafez says he had been engaged in Shibir politics before joining JMB. " As I was not a student, I could not work directly with the Shibir. But I worked for a Jamaat candidate in 2001 election," said the JMB Shura member in the footage taken immediately after the Khetlal incident.*

Shura member Salahuddin alias Salehin passed SSC examinations from BM High School in Narayanganj Bandar. As a student of Tejgaon Polytechnic Institute in Dhaka, he got acquainted with Sunny and joined the JMB. He was in charge of militant operations in Sylhet-Mymensingh region.

*Like other members of Shura, the top decision-making body, he had been a worker of Chhatra Shibir before joining the now banned militant outfit.
*
*Khaled Saifullah alias Faruq Hossain, who was responsible for JMB in Rangpur-Dinajpur region, was a Shibir activist during his student life.* After passing SSC from Kolakhali Zinnat Memorial High School in Pirojpur, he was admitted to Madrasa-e-Aliyah in Dhaka.

*He later joined Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami (HuJi) and came into contact with the JMB chief through HuJi boss Mufti Hannan in 1999. His organisational skills earned him a Shura membership in next to no time.
*
Abdul Awal Sarker, the other Shura member and Rahman's son-in-law, has also been learnt to have involvement with Shibir before he joined hands with his father-in-law. He was responsible for overseeing JMB activities in greater Rajshahi region.

*Besides, many of the detained JMB leaders including regional commanders and Eshers [full-time activist] have admitted before the investigators to their past involvement with the Jamaat-Shibir.*


The Daily Star Web Edition Vol. 5 Num 680


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

@M_Saint


You seemed to be knowing everything about Shibir,you certainly did not know this right??
I know what your future replies are going to be,so no point arguing with you further.As you already said:
*"Allah in Quoran clearly says, who don't want to rectify, their hearts have been sealed, ears have been deafed and mind has been made dumb."*

I hope you will not be one of them.Thanks.



About the explosives being brought from India,yes you were right.Abdur Rahman admitted that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh central bank probes 'suspicious transactions' by Islamic militants*

DHAKA (AFX) - Bangladesh's central bank has asked the country's biggest bank to explain *'suspicious transactions'* at a branch used by suspected Islamic militants, officials said.

*The transactions in question were found in several accounts of an Islamic Bank Bangladesh Ltd branch office in the city of Sylhet, said Nazmul Hassan, executive director of the central bank, Bangladesh Bank.*

'The transactions violated the anti-money laundering guidelines of the central bank and therefore we asked the bank to explain within 10 days why it failed to abide by banking norms,' Hassan told Agence France-Presse.

There was no immediate comment available from the bank which has more than 150 branches nationwide.

Bangladesh's security forces last week arrested Shaikh Abdur Rahman, leader of the banned Jamayetul Mujahideen, Bangladesh (JMB), after a 33-hour siege at a house in northeastern Sylhet.

JMB, which wants strict Islamic laws imposed in the mostly Muslim but officially secular nation, has been blamed for a series of blasts which have killed 28 people since last August.

Officials said earlier they had recovered a bank book from the house.

Bangladesh central bank probes 'suspicious transactions' by Islamic militants - Forbes.com


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The Islami Bank Bangladesh was finally given a fine in April, but the amount was paltry - only 100,000 taka ($1,488 US). *The central Bangladesh Bank also demanded to know what action the Islami Bank had taken against the 20 officials who had been found guilty of assisting the Islamist militants.*


----------



## leonblack08

*Ataur Rahman Sunny's confession statement*

In his confessional statement, Sunny disclosed that the huge amount of money required for carrying out militancy in Bangladesh usually comes from Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, Brunei, Sudan and some other Middle Eastern countries and some Islamic NGOs, and moneyed men of these countries donated the money for establishing the 'Rule of Allah'. His brother used to receive the money for the purpose, Sunny said.

Disclosing the names of some local Islamic NGOs, he has also added that these non-government organisations also supply money for the carrying out militant acts. But the names of these NGOs could not be ascertained. Sources, however, said the intelligence agencies have geared up their monitoring and watch on these NGOs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*The rise and fall of Bangla Bhai *

Just an extract:

According to locals  and confirmed by media reports on confessions the sentenced militants have given to security agencies  it was the Sarbaharas killing of erstwhile junior *BNP minister Ruhul Kuddus Talukdar Dulus nephew in Baghmara that heralded the rise of the JMB.* *Unable to rein in the radical leftists using security agencies, the local administration and the local BNP top brass, where Dulu featured prominently, appear to have outsourced the task to a group of willing Islamist militants. Confessional statements prove that the BNP leaders not only funded and armed the militants in Baghmara, they were also given the assurance that they could cleanse the Sarbahara in that region with the active cooperation of the law enforcing agencies.* In the first three weeks dozens of young men like Rafiqul and Yasin in the Baghmara-Atrail-Tanore belt were picked up by Bangla Bhais men and tortured or killed. Initially, all the Baghmara residents even supported the pogrom, setting up checkpoints at every street corner and volunteering as scouts across the village to prevent a Sarbahara backlash.
We dont deny it, says Afzal Hossain, a village elder at Hamirkutsha. Now everyone has forgotten that the Sarbahara would come to this bazaar and announce on the microphone that they wanted all of us to attend a sabha during which they could prove that god does not exist, Hossain says. They picked up innocent men and women and killed them, dumping their bodies on the roads  because they had been unable to pay them chanda or because they supported another political party.

For full article:

http://www.newagebd.com/slate/2007/apr/01.html


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Abdur Rahman the leader of JMB had said he did not support the Kashmir struggle and favoured an Akhand Bharat. 

We need more substantive evidence than newspaper reports. Some of the answers can be found in the Zainal Abedin Judicial enquiry report but that will never be opened to the public. 

There are also a lot of contradictory confessional statements that have yet to be disclosed. 

The matter of where the arms and explosives of JMB came from indicates an Indian hand. 

Why does it seem most of the news reports favour the Indian/AL interpretation of events. 

The media and press in BD cannot be trusted to give unbiased information.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The fertilizer puzzle*

It's been almost 15 days now that the Government had announced a drastic reduction of fertilizer prices and assured everyone that adequate quantities of this most essential ingredient to agriculture would be made readily and easily available to farmers but as yet farmers all over the Country are facing a paucity of fertilizers in this peak farming season. So, it really remains a puzzle as to why farmers are not getting fertilizers in quantities that they need and at prices that they can afford.
Traders and distributors are contending that government measures take time to get implemented and so fertilizers at new prices have not been made available to them in sufficient quantities to satisfy every farmer's needs. Also, government bureaucrats, given responsibility to ensure proper availability and distribution of fertilizers, are claiming that many farmers have stocked up on fertilizers with the peak season in view, putting an extra pressure on the markets. Be that as it may, being farmers in and of Bangladesh, they know that governments rarely do anything effectively and so they are not waiting around for the government to give them fertilizers; farmers are smuggling in cheaper fertilizers from India in such quantities as to raise alarm among local traders, distributors, government bureaucrats and BDR! Such are economic realities.
The Bangladesh Today issue of 29 January, 2009 carries a report of how and why farmers are being forced to resort to smuggling to get at the fertilizers that they desperately need for their crops. One reason cited by farmers, distributors and traders, for this sudden spate of fertilizer smuggling, is that prices are still too high as compared to smuggled in Indian fertilizers. Another reason often cited for paucity and high prices of fertilizers, is that fertilizers are used for other purposes, such as in production of melamine and partex and in textile dying and garment washing, in such large quantities as to affect availability and prices in markets.
The government therefore, has to look at the many-sided puzzle of fertilizers. One measure it definitely ought to take is to find out what quantity and type of fertilizers are being used for industrial purposes and make that quantity and type exclusively available to melamine, partex, textile and garment industries. A 2nd necessary measure the government ought to consider is to continuously monitor prices of fertilizers in India and continuously adjust prices at par with prices of Indian fertilizers because if smuggling is allowed to continue it will create an "informal" fertilizer economy which will destroy the local distribution system and markets. A 3rd necessary measure the government ought to take is to further streamline the entire import, local production, transportation and distribution system of fertilizers, so that these are positively and immediately responsive to demands and markets. It is by such and other measures that the government can permanently resolve the "fertilizer puzzle" affecting agriculture throughout the year, every year.

editorial


----------



## leonblack08

*Steps taken to bar war criminals from leaving country*




The home ministry has taken necessary measures so that the war criminals cannot leave the country, Home Minister Sahara Khatun said today. 


*"After parliament's decision over the trial of the war criminals, the home ministry has already sent the list of the war criminals to all possible places so that they cannot leave the country," *she said replying to a question from reporters after 23th convocation of the Bangladesh Ain Samiti in the city. 


The home minister also called upon all concerned to play active roles in maintaining law order of the country, ATN Bangla reports. 


Parliament yesterday unanimously passed a resolution calling on the government to ensure immediate trial of the war criminals.


The historic motion came five days into inauguration of the ninth legislature.


It is meant to affirm the ruling Awami League's (AL) electoral pledge that if voted to power, it would put on trial those who had committed atrocious crimes against the nation during the Liberation War in 1971.


Measures be taken immediately to try the war criminals, reads the resolution adopted amid thunderous desk-thumping.


The proposal was piloted by Mahmud-us-Samad Chowdhury, AL lawmaker from Sylhet-3.


Taking part in discussions on the motion, Prime Minister and Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina said her government is now gathering experts' opinions on the issue from across the globe. The foreign ministry is working on the matter.


Urging Speaker Abdul Hamid to take the resolution as a property of the House, she said: The war criminals will be brought to justice, no matter what.


Following the discussions, State Minister for Liberation War Affairs Tajul Islam said the trial would be held in a credible and transparent manner so there arises no question over the proceedings.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*BNP has moral backing for trial: Delwar*

The BNP will back trial of war criminals if it is properly done and not politically motivated, the party's secretary general said on Friday.

*"The demand for trial of war criminals has our moral support,"* Khandaker Delwar Hossain said in response to reporters' queries at his Armanitola home in Old Dhaka. "None should have any objection to the issue."

His comment came after parliament on Thursday unanimously passed a resolution on "immediate" trial of war crimes suspects.

*"The trial for war crimes is an old issue that should have been settled a long time ago,"* he said. *"Those who took the reins of power in the country after the independence war in 1971 were expected to try the war offenders."*

*Referring to the Awami League assuming office in 1996, he said, "(I don't understand) why they (the AL government) did not try the war criminals."
*
*But he warned the government of dangers of a non-transparent process.*

The former chief whip urged the speaker, deputy speaker and the leader of the House to be more magnanimous and try to bring back the opposition MPs to the parliament. 

BNP has moral backing for trial: Delwar :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Good going... JI also going to shun itself from backing war criminals within the party...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Predictably the AL will use this merely as a publicity prop to hide all its other failures in governance. It is as if beginning these trials will solve all the problems of BD. When people realize that this is all crap then the AL will find other people to hound and hunt down.


----------



## leonblack08

*Projects cancelled by BNP govt reintroduced: Muhith*

*Finance Minister AMA Muhith today said some projects taken by the previous Awami League (AL) government and later cancelled or shelved by the immediate past BNP government have been reintroduced.
*
*The rest of the projects will also be reintroduced on the basis of their merit and importance,* he said while talking to newsmen about ALs election manifesto after paying tributes to Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman at his mazar.

About trial of the war criminals, the minister said parliament has unanimously passed a resolution to ensure immediate trial of the war crimes. *The trial process will begin soon, *he said.

*He also talked about grenade attacks on AL President Sheikh Hasina in Kotalipara and Dhaka, and the trial of the perpetrators.
*
Earlier, the finance minister placed wreaths at the mazar of Bangabandhu at Tungipara at about 2:30pm, stood in solemn silence for a while and offered fateha.

The Daily Star - Details News

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Why do they call it Bangabandhu's mazar??he wasn't a peer or something.


----------



## leonblack08

*US welcomes move for trial of war criminals*

US Ambassador James F Moriarty today welcomed the move to try the war criminals and said the Government of Bangladesh should share the experiences of different countries over the issue.

The trials of war criminals are being held in different countries and Bangladesh has to decide on the matter after taking experiences from those countries, ATN Bangla reports.

He also welcomed Bangladesh for its initiative to form a South Asian Anti-terrorism Taskforce. *"It is good to see that Bangladesh is taking a leadership."*

When sought his opinion over the war criminals' trial, the US envoy said, *"It depends on individual cases and individual people...Yes, actually convicted people. Again this is a matter of the government and the people of Bangladesh and they will have to decide on it."*

He was talking to reporters after a courtesy basketball match in the capital between the US embassy in Dhaka and Bangladesh Police.

Earlier on January 29, parliament unanimously passed a resolution calling on the government to ensure immediate trial of the war criminals.

The historic motion came five days into inauguration of the ninth legislature.

It is meant to affirm the ruling Awami League's (AL) electoral pledge that if voted to power, it would put on trial those who had committed atrocious crimes against the nation during the Liberation War in 1971.

*Measures be taken immediately to try the war criminals, reads the resolution adopted amid thunderous desk-thumping.
*
The proposal was piloted by Mahmud-us-Samad Chowdhury, AL lawmaker from Sylhet-3.

Taking part in discussions on the motion, Prime Minister and Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina said her government is now gathering experts' opinions on the issue from across the globe. The foreign ministry is working on the matter.

Urging Speaker Abdul Hamid to take the resolution as a property of the House, she said: The war criminals will be brought to justice, no matter what.

Following the discussions, State Minister for Liberation War Affairs Tajul Islam said the trial would be held in a credible and transparent manner so there arises no question over the proceedings.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Abdur Rahman the leader of JMB had said he did not support the Kashmir struggle and favoured an Akhand Bharat.
> 
> We need more substantive evidence than newspaper reports. Some of the answers can be found in the Zainal Abedin Judicial enquiry report but that will never be opened to the public.
> 
> There are also a lot of contradictory confessional statements that have yet to be disclosed.
> 
> The matter of where the arms and explosives of JMB came from indicates an Indian hand.
> 
> Why does it seem most of the news reports favour the Indian/AL interpretation of events.
> 
> The media and press in BD cannot be trusted to give unbiased information.


Very subtly and intelligently questioned on sealing JMB leaders fate. And IMO this type of manipulation, injustice would be demonstrated in JI leaders trial as well. The most rational and cherished question was that why Abdur Rahman, Sunny or Bangla Bhai's logical pledge to make them public before execution wasn't pursued by GOB? Why was GOB so scared like Bush cronies on presenting OBL on Media or Public? Aren't there existing similarities of hush-hush Between MUA/FUA and Bush GOVTS? Infect everything through media and video against them could be discounted on this ground and MUA/FUA's motive on hanging them hurriedly could be questioned. And that could be supplemented by the timing of bomb blast, especially when it happened during Khaleda's flight on the way China. I wonder what prevented Madam to wake up and be suspicious about RAB, ARMY after that incident. A series of such inactions led the fall of BNP IMO.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*AL MP causes clamour in Ctg*

Chittagong, Jan 31 (bdnews24.com)An Awami League MP caused a stir in Chittagong after showing up at a social event along with an alleged war criminal, who is also a local Jamaat-e-Islami figure.

The Chittagong-10 MP, Abdul Latif, also president of the Chittagong Chamber, later said he had no knowledge about the background of Moulana Shamsuddin, president of the Islami Social Welfare Council.

"I learnt after attending the programme that Moulana Shamsuddin is a 'war criminal'," Latif told bdnews24.com.

Speaking to bdnews24.com, a local commander of the Bengal Liberation Force (BLF) during the 1971 war, Kazi Inamul Huq Danu, and liberation war historian Dr Mahfuzur Rahman gave details about Shamsuddin's role.

"The Moulana was one of those who controlled the city's notorious torture cell at the Dalim Hotel," said Dr Rahman. Danu confirmed the historian's version.

The MP was chief guest and the Moulana special guest at the ceremony, hosted by the local Chashi Kalyan Samity, a Jamaat-e-Islami outfit, at the Rajmukut Community Centre at Boropul in the city.

"I joined a social event, where 17 couples wed without any involvement of dowry. My son was among those who got married," Latif told bdnews24.com.

The deputy head of Jamaat in Chittagong, Afsar Uddin Chowdhury, and Muktijddha Sangsad commander Mozaffar Ahmed were also present at the event.

"Shamsuddin is a war criminal," said freedom fighter Danu, also general secretary of the AL city committee.

"I am not sure whether the MP knew what he was doing. If he did it knowingly, he has done wrong."

AL MP causes clamour in Ctg :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Good going... JI also going to shun itself from backing war criminals within the party...


1. Here is how JI chief clarifies his party's position. He isn't fleeing away from BD like ALers has done it after 75 and 2001's debacle.

The Daily Sangram


2. The following is another link where Mujahid rationalizes his party's stance... Yet again he is not making any efforts to run away from BD---

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *"After parliament's decision over the trial of the war criminals, the home ministry has already sent the list of the war criminals to all possible places so that they cannot leave the country," *she said replying to a question from reporters after 23th convocation of the Bangladesh Ain Samiti in the city.
> 
> 
> The home minister also called upon all concerned to play active roles in maintaining law order of the country, ATN Bangla reports.
> 
> 
> Parliament yesterday unanimously passed a resolution calling on the government to ensure immediate trial of the war criminals.
> 
> 
> The historic motion came five days into inauguration of the ninth legislature.
> 
> 
> It is meant to affirm the ruling Awami League's (AL) electoral pledge that if voted to power, it would put on trial those who had committed atrocious crimes against the nation during the Liberation War in 1971
> 
> The proposal was piloted by Mahmud-us-Samad Chowdhury, AL lawmaker from Sylhet-3.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News


Funny thing is that Samad Chowdhury's father is a war criminal by AWAMY's own measure but hey when has AL showed fairness? 

1.AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

2.::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Ensure army never 'turns guns on us': Alamgir*

Dhaka, Feb 1 (bdnews24.com) Senior Awami League MP Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir on Sunday urged parliament to prevent any further military intervention into state affairs in future.

"The army, who are supposed to guarantee our security, our safety, we must make sure they never turn their guns on us," Alamgir told parliament.

"Otherwise, future generations will not pardon us."

The former state minister also alleged that the Anticorruption Commission had become a "den of corruption", and proposed a parliamentary probe body to investigate the ACC's antigraft drives.

Alamgir had harsh words too for president Iajuddin Ahmed, while delivering his speech on the president's Jan 25 address to parliament.

"The president betrayed the republic and breached his oath in office," said the MP.

Alamgir also alleged "the highest amount of money was laundered when Fakhruddin Ahmed was Bangladesh Bank governor".

"I also propose a parliamentary body to investigate this."

Echoing Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil, Alamgir came down heavily on Iajuddin and ACC chairman Hasan Mashhud Chowdhury.

"It is painful for me to thank this President.

"The ACC during Iajuddin's time turned into a den of corruption," said Alamgir who got 13 years for alleged corruption during the caretaker government headed by Fakhruddin Ahmed.



He also questioned the legality of the ACC chairman's appointment and termed him a "shameless" person.

"Was the appointment of the ACC chairman legal? Were the ACC rules legal?"

"I propose formation of a parliamentary body to investigate the illegal activities of the ACC," he said.

"This ACC tried to control politics in the name of anti-corruption drives. This ACC violated the constitution in the name of anti-corruption drives".

He asked why had the ACC appointed 12 out of 18 directors from the members of the armed forces.

"Is it true that only members of the defence forces are honest," he questioned.

"This president has betrayed the republic. They (the president and the caretaker government) will have to be accountable for their betrayal," said Alamgir, who was state minister for planning in the previous Awami League government.

Asaduzzaman Noor, A B M Golam Mostofa, Abu Jahir, A H Mahmud Ali, M A Mannan, Shamsul Haq Cowdhury, Israfil Alam and Nurul Islam also addressed their fellow MPs Sunday. The house was adjourned until 4.45 pm Monday.

Ensure army never &#39;turns guns on us&#39;: Alamgir :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> *Ensure army never 'turns guns on us': Alamgir*
> 
> Dhaka, Feb 1 (bdnews24.com)&#8212; Senior Awami League MP Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir on Sunday urged parliament to prevent any further military intervention into state affairs in future.
> 
> "The army, who are supposed to guarantee our security, our safety, we must make sure they never turn their guns on us," Alamgir told parliament.
> 
> "Otherwise, future generations will not pardon us."
> 
> The former state minister also alleged that the Anticorruption Commission had become a "den of corruption", and proposed a parliamentary probe body to investigate the ACC's antigraft drives.
> 
> Alamgir had harsh words too for president Iajuddin Ahmed, while delivering his speech on the president's Jan 25 address to parliament.
> 
> "The president betrayed the republic and breached his oath in office," said the MP.
> 
> Alamgir also alleged "the highest amount of money was laundered when Fakhruddin Ahmed was Bangladesh Bank governor".
> 
> "I also propose a parliamentary body to investigate this."
> 
> Echoing Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil, Alamgir came down heavily on Iajuddin and ACC chairman Hasan Mashhud Chowdhury.
> 
> "It is painful for me to thank this President.
> 
> "The ACC during Iajuddin's time turned into a den of corruption," said Alamgir who got 13 years for alleged corruption during the caretaker government headed by Fakhruddin Ahmed.
> 
> 
> 
> He also questioned the legality of the ACC chairman's appointment and termed him a "shameless" person.
> 
> "Was the appointment of the ACC chairman legal? Were the ACC rules legal?"
> 
> "I propose formation of a parliamentary body to investigate the illegal activities of the ACC," he said.
> 
> "This ACC tried to control politics in the name of anti-corruption drives. This ACC violated the constitution in the name of anti-corruption drives".
> 
> He asked why had the ACC appointed 12 out of 18 directors from the members of the armed forces.
> 
> "Is it true that only members of the defence forces are honest," he questioned.
> 
> "This president has betrayed the republic. They (the president and the caretaker government) will have to be accountable for their betrayal," said Alamgir, who was state minister for planning in the previous Awami League government.
> 
> Asaduzzaman Noor, A B M Golam Mostofa, Abu Jahir, A H Mahmud Ali, M A Mannan, Shamsul Haq Cowdhury, Israfil Alam and Nurul Islam also addressed their fellow MPs Sunday. The house was adjourned until 4.45 pm Monday.
> 
> Ensure army never 'turns guns on us': Alamgir :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::



Alamgir is a convict in corruption charges.. It does make sense that he will talk against ACC.. I dont buy his words. Jalil also had a mental breakdown for DGFI. He was the one who became a bank owner from a bankrupt right?? Babul's newspaper Jugantor is bashing ACC everyday but we all know Babul is a Mastan and corrupt.. I am not seeing this parliament is any different than the previous ones.. All the MPs stand up to talk about relief works on their constituency or glorifying Hasina.. Senior leaders just hide their faces sitting in the front bench... MINUS TWO was necessary ...


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> 1. Here is how JI chief clarifies his party's position. He isn't fleeing away from BD like ALers has done it after 75 and 2001's debacle.
> 
> The Daily Sangram
> 
> 
> 2. The following is another link where Mujahid rationalizes his party's stance... Yet again he is not making any efforts to run away from BD---
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS




Neither of them can flee the country.. Home minister made it clear... They are barred.. Thanks


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Funny thing is that Samad Chowdhury's father is a war criminal by AWAMY's own measure but hey when has AL showed fairness?
> 
> 1.AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS
> 
> 2.::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::



AWAMY league has Rajakars as its members as well,and they should be punished as well.

I think I read somewhere Jamaat was ready to expel the members who will be punished for war crime,can't recall where I read.Is it true?


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> @M_Saint
> 
> 
> You seemed to be knowing everything about Shibir,you certainly did not know this right??
> I know what your future replies are going to be,so no point arguing with you further.As you already said:
> *"Allah in Quoran clearly says, who don't want to rectify, their hearts have been sealed, ears have been deafed and mind has been made dumb."*
> 
> I hope you will not be one of them.Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> About the explosives being brought from India,yes you were right.Abdur Rahman admitted that.



I don't claim to know everything about any party of BD but I know it for sure that anyone can write his/her name as Shibir Karmi but unless he becomes Shathi Parthi, he doesn't get close to understanding of Shibir's core hirerchy/values. Furthermore, if even a Shibir leader makes mistake, it doesn't necessarily becomes Shbir's fault, thanks.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Neither of them can flee the country.. Home minister made it clear... They are barred.. Thanks



Mujahid went to perform Hajj and Nizami performed Umra. They could have stayed there at that time as SA'a guests but didn't because they never possessed cliptomism phobias. Anyway, the following is a very good article regards the type/nature of VICTOR JUSTICE, enjoy--

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*EC halts 14 more upazila polls results*

Khadimul Islam

The Election Commission has withheld the publication of results of 14 more upazilas after January 27, when it suspended the results of 7 upazila elections, because of allegation of irregularities, stuffing of ballot boxes, capturing of polling centres and intimidation in the January 22 polls.

The commission withheld the result of the upazilas in three days when files seeking the approval for gazette notifications on the polls results were placed before the commissioners, according to a commission secretariat official.

The official said the number of upazilas where results could be withheld might increase and the commission might decide to launch investigation by judicial magistrates in connection with the allegations.

The publication of gazettes on some more upazilas polls results are going to be suspended because of irregularities. Drastic action will be taken against the election officials who committed major irregularities in conducting the polls, election commissioner M Sakhawat Hussain told a group of reporters in his office on Monday.

The commission on January 27 suspended the results of seven upazila polls over similar allegations. But sources in the commission said it had found proof of irregularities, stuffing of ballot boxes, capturing of polling centres and intimidation in elections to at least 41 upazila parishads.

The 14 upazilas are sadar and Saghata in Gaibandha, Raipur in Lakshmipur, Gazaria in Munshiganj, Muladi in Barisal, Nandail in Mymansingh, Daudkandi, Nangalkot and Chauddagram in Comilla, Fatikchari in Chittagong, Pakundia in Kishoreganj, Madarganj in Jamalpur, Atpara in Netrakona and Ajmiriganj in Habignaj.

The commission secretariat on Sunday started publishing through gazette notifications the results of the upazila polls held amid violence, intimidation, capturing of polling centres, rigging, snatching of ballot boxes and papers allegedly by ruling party activists.

The commission during polling hours suspended elections to four, out of the 481 upazilas, on January 22. The upazilas are sadar in Brahmanbaria, Ramganj in Lakshmipur, Barura in Comilla and Belkuchi in Sirajganj.

The commission early January 22, eight hours before the polling, postponed elections to the Ukhia upazila parishad in Coxs Bazar over the snatching of ballot boxes and papers.

The commission on January 15 postponed elections to the Dighinala upazila parishad in Khagrachari as a chairman candidate was forced to withdraw his candidature.

Soon after the elections, complaints of the stuffing of ballot boxes, capturing of polling centres and intimidation started pouring in at the EC secretariat. About 200 complaints have so far been lodged by candidates demanding re-elections to a number of polling centres or to all the centres in some cases.

Based on the allegations and proof of irregularities, the commission suspended the results of seven upazilas  Banchharampur in Brahmanbaria, Araihazar in Narayanganj, Teknaf in Coxs Bazar, Kaliganj in Gazipur, Mehendiganj in Barisal, Muradnagar in Comilla and Raipura in Narsingdi  where Awami League-backed candidates were declared elected chairmen.

A day after the commission had suspended the results of seven upazila polls, the commission on January 28 abruptly stopped looking into the complaints regarding irregularities, including tempering with the results and intimidation, and suggested the people who want to lodge complaints in this connection should go to election tribunals. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/feb/03/front.html#1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Transit to India under active consideration: Faruq Khan*

_*All trade issues to be discussed with Indian Minister during his visit
TIFA with USA at final stage, cabinet to consider soon*_

UNB, Dhaka

The new government is actively considering providing transit to neighbouring India in pursuance of an existing accord while a much-talked-about business deal with America is in the final stage of processing, Commerce Minister Mohammad Faruq Khan said on Tuesday.

"Transit (to India) is under active consideration of the government. If we find it benefiting the people of the country, we'll definitely sign agreement," he told a questioner at AmCham's monthly luncheon meeting at a city hotel in one of the two major disclosures.

The commerce minister mentioned that Bangladesh is waiting for the visit of Indian Foreign Minister Pranab Mukharjee, who is due next week in the first high-level trip from India after change of government in Dhaka.

He also said that the proposed Trade and Investment Framework Agreement (TIFA) with the United States was now at the final stage and it would be placed before the Cabinet for consideration.

American Chamber of Commerce (AmCham) president Ershad Ahmed presided over the meeting. US Ambassador in Dhaka James F Moriarty was preset on the occasion.

Faruq Khan said transit and other trade-related issues like Bangladeshi products, particularly RMG's, quota-free, duty-free access to Indian market, non-tariff barriers against Bangladeshi products on the Indian side would be discussed in the meeting with the neighbouring country's foreign minister. "We hope all the issues will be resolved in the meeting and both the governments will be able to get some positive results," he said.

Faruq Khan, however, said the issue of providing the transit facility had already been agreed upon in the Article 8 of the Indo-Bangla Trade Agreement signed with India way back during Ziaur Rahman's government.
"The then Bangladesh Commerce Minister, Tanveer Ahmed, and his then counterpart Pronab Mukharjee had signed that agreement," the minister of the Awami League-led Grand Alliance government informed his business audience.

The deal was renewed every three years-and the last renewal was made in 2006, during the previous BNP government, when the then finance minister, Saifur Rahman, was the signatory.

Replying to another question, the commerce minister said the issue of transit with Nepal and Bhutan would also be discussed in the meeting with the Indian foreign minister.

"All issues can be resolved if there is political will. I hope both the countries will understand the benefit of the people, because all the governments now in the South Asian region are democratically elected," he said.
Khan, a former army officer, observed that the politicians have failed to utilize the business and development potentialities of the region. "Trade issues always came as political weapon."

He alleged that Bangladeshi products could not get easy access to the Indian market because of the non-tariff barriers imposed by the Indian side to create obstacles.

About the TIFA, which has generated contentions in some circles, Col Faruq Khan said there had been three negotiations on the matter and the government has almost reached the final stage to give the deal the seal of approval.

The US government has been pursuing the Bangladesh government for signing on the proposed TIFA. But all the previous Bangladesh governments had taken time to examine the matter and negotiate with the USA.
Faruq Khan said the present government is a business- friendly one and its one of the main responsibilities is to create environment to restore the confidence of the businessmen.

leading news


----------



## leonblack08

*TODAY'S HOT NEWS*




*Say bye to Jamaat*
*Grassroots also tell BNP to drop controversial leaders*

*Grassroots level leaders of BNP yesterday proposed to party high-ups that it should not continue ties with Jamaat-e-Islami considering the new generation's sentiment, and drop all controversial leaders from party committees at all levels.*

*They also suggested that the party leadership reconstitute the committees with young, honest and dynamic leaders. And all the committees should be elected, not imposed, they said.
*
The suggestions came at a meeting between the party central team for Rajshahi Division headed by Joint Secretary General Mirza Abbas and upazila level leaders from Sirajganj.

Month-long meetings between six central teams for six divisions and field level leaders started yesterday at BNP central office at Nayapaltan in the capital. Two out of six teams began their work on the day.

The central teams have asked field level leaders to submit by February 23 written statements with suggestions for revamping the party, said insiders.

The team for Dhaka Division led by Joint Secretary General of the Party Abdullah Al Noman yesterday held a meeting with leaders of the party's upazila units in Sherpur.

Contacted last night, President of Belkuchi upazila (Sirajganj) BNP Jamaluddin said *It will be better for our party if it does not continue relations with Jamaat.*

Stressing coordination between younger and older leaders for new committees, he said, Dedicated and honest leaders should get importance in the reconstitution process.

Echoing his views, Shahjadpur upazila BNP President Hossain Shahid Mahmud said, *In the last election, Jamaat activists did not do anything for BNP candidates, and they worked only for their party nominees.
*
He said,* We have to go for a new policy on Jamaat as fresh voters have taken the war criminal issue emotionally. So, it will be risky for us to continue ties with Jamaat.*

Asked about reorganisation of the party, he said young, educated and dynamic leaders should be given scope to lead the party in the coming days.

Kamarkhandh upazilla BNP President Badiuzzaman Ferdous told this correspondent, *All committees of BNP should be reconstituted and good persons should be elected leaders.*

He also said, *Voters aged 18 to 25 took a strong stance against Jamaat in the last elections. So, we should not continue our relations with it.
*
President of a upazila BNP unit in Sherpur said, Party high-ups must have to take a strong stance against corrupt leaders and war criminals, otherwise we have to suffer more in future.

Seeking anonymity, he said. *No controversial leader should be included in the standing committee and executive committee of the party since they have destroyed its image.
*
According to the party announcement, the team for Khulna Division comprised of Selima Rahman and Mohammad Shahjahan will sit today with upazila level leaders from Magura district.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If this decision is finalised by BNP,it will be a very good one.
Which in turn means very dark days ahead for Jaamat.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Jamaat is not posing a present threat to our sovereignty or independence but the AL is. The AL will use the war crimes trials to distract form their policy of giving transit securing Indian interests in Bangladesh. This is utterly disgraceful and the BNP are idiots to fall into this trap again. 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=245058


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Jamaat is not posing a present threat to our sovereignty or independence but the AL is. The AL will use the war crimes trials to distract form their policy of giving transit securing Indian interests in Bangladesh. This is utterly disgraceful and the BNP are idiots to fall into this trap again.
> 
> http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=245058



Exactly! JI was always been pro-people, although many here would argue that they weren't because of Their 71's stance. But as Prothom Alo, Daily Star's spread that FUA/MUA gangs were extremely popular without providing any publicly known statistics, Indian/its dalal's run Bengali Medias sung the similar chorus during 71. But the fact based book like 'Polishi theke Ekattar' would prove that majority was confused, speculative, observant and didn't notice that the entire drama was staged to break PAK up. Now coming back to the point, it's clear that the pay back time has already been started and War criminal rhetoric is nothing but to divert people's attention from the issues like giving transits to IND and singing TIFA with Uncle. JI leaders should brave out and call it ALs bluff and sell-out rhetoric. And where are the Deshpremik Army and RAB now? I heard RABers were saying that they were just doing routine duty because of the fear of transfer. But why didn't they fear about it during BNP's tenure? It seems like divine army's intervention is long over due for BD.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*PM wants 'reconstituted' ACC*

Dhaka, Feb 4 (bdnews24.com)Prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday told parliament that the Anticorruption Commission should be "reconstituted" to ensure its own accountability.

During her weekly question-answer session, the PM said the anti-graft drive during the caretaker government's two-year tenure became an "anti-politician drive", and the ACC was itself tainted by allegations of corruption.

Hasina also said past military interventions in Bangladesh had led to the spread of corruption in the country.

"The Anticorruption Commission will have to work to eliminate corruption. But they must have transparency and accountability in their activities," said Hasina, replying to a supplementary question.

"I think the ACC needs to be reconstituted and its transparency must be guaranteed," she said.

The PM, who herself was jailed for 11 months from 2007-2008 on graft charges brought by the ACC, said the Commission itself during the caretaker regime was said to be involved in corrupt practices.

"During the caretaker government's tenure we heard many stories. Some people were arrested on corruption charges, but later released in exchange for money," said Hasina.

She said people had hailed the ACC's anti-graft drive, "but it came under suspicion when it was aimed at elimination of politicians".

"Their anti-corruption drive was called into question when they became involved in forming a new political party, executing the so called minus two, minus one formulas," the two-time prime minister said.

But, Hasina also had some positive words for the caretaker government's anti-corruption drive.

"During the caretaker government, people began to realise that none could escape from trial for their corrupt practices. They could be tried at any time," said Hasina.

The prime minister said she would examine the ACC's recommendations on elimination of corruption and accept those that were "acceptable".

"We will discard the unreasonable."

"If necessary we will add more," she said.

She said public awareness was necessary to free the country from corruption besides legal measures.

Sheikh Hasina also attributed corruption to past military interventions.

"Those in uniform have imposed military rule to nurture corruption."

"You can easily get an idea of this by comparing the level of corruption before 15 Aug. 1975 and after military rule," Hasina reasoned her comment.

She said military regimes coupled with vote rigging proliferated corruption in the country.

"Unelected governments have no accountability. Violations of the Constitution lead to spread of corruption in society."

"They did not need to answer to the people. So, corruption gripped society," said the PM whose father, independence leader Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, and other family member were assassinated on Aug. 15 1975.

Replying to another question, Hasina said IT education would be made mandatory at SSC and primary levels by 2013 and 2021 respectively.

She also said her government had plans to set up one technical school and a technical college in each Upazila.

PM wants &#39;reconstituted&#39; ACC :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> *PM wants 'reconstituted' ACC*
> 
> Dhaka, Feb 4 (bdnews24.com)Prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday told parliament that the Anticorruption Commission should be "reconstituted" to ensure its own accountability.
> 
> During her weekly question-answer session, the PM said the anti-graft drive during the caretaker government's two-year tenure became an "anti-politician drive", and the ACC was itself tainted by allegations of corruption.
> 
> Hasina also said past military interventions in Bangladesh had led to the spread of corruption in the country.
> 
> "The Anticorruption Commission will have to work to eliminate corruption. But they must have transparency and accountability in their activities," said Hasina, replying to a supplementary question.
> 
> "I think the ACC needs to be reconstituted and its transparency must be guaranteed," she said.
> 
> The PM, who herself was jailed for 11 months from 2007-2008 on graft charges brought by the ACC, said the Commission itself during the caretaker regime was said to be involved in corrupt practices.
> 
> "During the caretaker government's tenure we heard many stories. Some people were arrested on corruption charges, but later released in exchange for money," said Hasina.
> 
> She said people had hailed the ACC's anti-graft drive, "but it came under suspicion when it was aimed at elimination of politicians".
> 
> "Their anti-corruption drive was called into question when they became involved in forming a new political party, executing the so called minus two, minus one formulas," the two-time prime minister said.
> 
> But, Hasina also had some positive words for the caretaker government's anti-corruption drive.
> 
> "During the caretaker government, people began to realise that none could escape from trial for their corrupt practices. They could be tried at any time," said Hasina.
> 
> The prime minister said she would examine the ACC's recommendations on elimination of corruption and accept those that were "acceptable".
> 
> "We will discard the unreasonable."
> 
> "If necessary we will add more," she said.
> 
> She said public awareness was necessary to free the country from corruption besides legal measures.
> 
> Sheikh Hasina also attributed corruption to past military interventions.
> 
> "Those in uniform have imposed military rule to nurture corruption."
> 
> "You can easily get an idea of this by comparing the level of corruption before 15 Aug. 1975 and after military rule," Hasina reasoned her comment.
> 
> She said military regimes coupled with vote rigging proliferated corruption in the country.
> 
> "Unelected governments have no accountability. Violations of the Constitution lead to spread of corruption in society."
> 
> "They did not need to answer to the people. So, corruption gripped society," said the PM whose father, independence leader Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, and other family member were assassinated on Aug. 15 1975.
> 
> Replying to another question, Hasina said IT education would be made mandatory at SSC and primary levels by 2013 and 2021 respectively.
> 
> She also said her government had plans to set up one technical school and a technical college in each Upazila.
> 
> PM wants 'reconstituted' ACC :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


She probably out of her mind.. I hate  women leaders...


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> Jamaat is not posing a present threat to our sovereignty or independence but the AL is. The AL will use the war crimes trials to distract form their policy of giving transit securing Indian interests in Bangladesh. This is utterly disgraceful and the BNP are idiots to fall into this trap again.
> 
> http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=245058



Jamaat is not posing any threat to sovereignty neither any other party. But the politics they practice and the past history they posseses are really a drawback to BD. They are holding us back..


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> Jamaat is not posing any threat to sovereignty neither any other party. But the politics they practice and the past history they posseses are really a drawback to BD. They are holding us back..



Whether they are a drawback is a matter of opinion. What factual data is there that shows Jamaat is affecting our economic prospects or some other progress indicator? I have yet to see any information on this. There are numerous articles available now that clearly show AL is posing a threat to our sovereignty and independence in the present situation. As I have pointed out the AL will use the war crimes trials to distract attention away from their failures and agendas outlined in my article at -

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=245058


----------



## leonblack08

*Govt borrowing from banks shoots up*
*Tk 2,758cr more taken in first 6 months*

The government has borrowed from the banking system 64 per cent or Tk 2,758 crore more than the target set by Bangladesh Bank (BB) for the first six months of the current fiscal year, and this may hinder credit flow to private sector, a BB report said.

It also said the global financial crisis might have an adverse impact on foreign direct investment (FDI), portfolio investment, remittance and foreign loans/ grants.

"If the trend continues, it will be difficult to maintain Bangladesh Bank's monetary programmes including loan flow to the private sector, said the central bank report on macro-economic situation placed at the fiscal coordination council meeting on Tuesday.

The government took loan of Tk 7,058 crore from the banking system during July-December period of 2008 while the BB-estimated amount for the first half of fiscal '09 was Tk 4,300 crore.

The report also said due to heavy borrowing by the government, the banks are facing liquidity crisis. To avert this situation, the central bank is providing Tk 3,500 crore 'repo' assistance to the banks every day. "Continuation of this situation for long is not wanted."

Finance ministry sources said the reason behind higher borrowing is that revenue income target could not be achieved. In the first six months, the NBR's (National Board of Revenue) revenue earning growth was only 13 per cent compared to 24 per cent during the corresponding period of last fiscal year.

In December last year, revenue collection fell by 14 per cent from that in December of the previous fiscal year. Moreover, while development expenditure in the first six month was not much, revenue expenditure was high due to subsidy and interest payment.

These contributed to the rise in government borrowing, the ministry sources said, adding they would try to ensure that borrowing target for the entire fiscal year is not exceeded.

In the given situation, the BB stressed increasing revenue collection, caution in giving subsidy and initiative for raising foreign assistance.

The report also said it is assumed that the world economy would take the whole of 2009 or more to return to its normal shape. Bangladesh economy is still free from the adverse impact of the global financial meltdown and loan crisis due to limited opening of the country's economy to short-term capital flow in the external sector.

It noted that there was cause for concern over export growth, remittance from expatriate Bangladeshis, foreign loan/ grant (ODA) in government sector and FDI and portfolio investment.

The central bank said since the rate of exchange is volatile in the world market, the amount of profit to be given by the central bank to the government would be less.

The annual average inflation rate, earlier estimated at 9.5 per cent, may come down to 8.5 per cent due to a fall in commodity prices in the global market and reduction of fertiliser and diesel prices in domestic market.

The BB report said it has to be ensured that prices of agricultural products do not come below their production cost. For this, effective steps are needed to make agricultural inputs, especially fertiliser and diesel, available to farmers at low cost and in time.

Private sector credit growth was much higher than the target of GDP growth and inflation rate. If the situation continues, there is a possibility of creation of 'Asset bubble', the report mentioned.

The central bank says it is the right time to fix a safe limit for loan equity ratio as the tendency of 'excessive leveraging' is responsible for deepening the prevailing world economic crisis.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*We want change*


Like many others we also thought that behind the massive mandate Awami League-led Mahajote got in the December 29 elections was the peoples desperation for a change-an end to the sickening political culture of the past. A little over a month is too short a period to pass any judgment but we have to admit that all available indications are negative. The parliament is not functioning properly in the absence of the opposition, ruling party activists are busy in establishing their control on everything by force and there is a possibility that the ruling party will not ratify a caretaker government ordinance that had scrapped the provision of duty-free cars for members of the parliament. Now one may quite justifiably ask wheres the change? 

This is most unfortunate. True, it was former Speaker Jamiruddin Sircar who had deliberately created the seating problem in the House but why cant the ruling party solve it by offering a few more seats in the front rows to the opposition? Similarly, is it really necessary to pay BNP back by its own coins on the issue of SSF protection for the Leader of the Opposition? When in power BNP had withdrawn Sheikh Hasinas SSF protection but if AL really believes in change it should have allowed continuation of the facility for the opposition leader. But, then, these are petty matters. Big items are the rampaging Chhatra League which is trying to gain control of all the educational institutions and the AL activists attempt at taking revenge. Wednesdays clashes in a Munshiganj village that left two dead and over 15 injured have been attributed to excesses by AL activists. A vernacular daily reported how a ruling party lawmaker insulted and humiliated a senior police officer in front of many people. 

When the PM warned the Home Minister over a remark we thought the Home Ministry would do everything possible to keep the ruling partys students wing in check. But that did not happen. We agree that some steps were taken but they were not enough to ensure a peaceful campus atmosphere. And Munshiganj is not the only place where such incidents have taken place. The Home Minister herself has admitted a slide in the law and order situation. Thats unfortunate. 

Both our military rulers of the past had found ways to win over greedy politicians. H.M.Ershad had introduced the duty free car system for the lawmakers. This was corruption unlimited. Imagine 345 MPs importing luxury cars and then selling them to businessmen by circumventing the laws! The immediate past CG was praised by all for scrapping this provision. Now we hear the ordinance may not be ratified. Making hay while the sun shines? 
But we want change. 

The News Today


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*2 years of CG: 'doctrine of necessity' invoked*

Dhaka, Feb 5 (bdnews24.com)The law minister has ruled out legal measures against those responsible for the extended two-year term of the 2007-8 caretaker government.

Taking questions from reporters at his office Thursday, Shafiq Ahmed invoked "the doctrine of necessity".

"You cannot say all their actions or activities were within the bounds of the constitution," the minister said. "So we are not giving legal cover to all their actions, we're not validating all their ordinances.

"They tried to work within the ambit of the constitution. Whatever they did, they did responding to the necessity of the time.

"But if anyone suffers or is adversely affected (as a result of the interim government's actions), the law will take its own course to remedy that," the law minister said.

"Not only these two years, we have been through extra-constitutional rule before.

"(Through changes) in 1975 and 1982, we suffered long periods of government without any constitutional validity.

"We failed to try those (perpetrators)," the minister said.

"This time, the caretaker government took some extra time to get us photo ID cards and hold a free and fair elections. We have to validate these actions for obvious reasons."

The minister declined to say whether the government would take any action against the Anti-Corruption Commission chairman.

"I cannot comment on this. This is not under my ministry.

"But the prime minister has spoken of steps to strengthen the ACC. If necessary, we'll amend the laws governing the ACC."

Replying to a query on the 10 High Court judges who did not get confirmed during the BNP rule, the minister said the government will not pursue an appeal against an HC verdict ordering their reinstatement. 

2 years of CG: &#39;doctrine of necessity&#39; invoked :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## TopCat

This is the politician of Bangladesh.... Also the politicians are the mirror of a society. When I walk throgh the street of Dhaka..I can only see those miniature of politician in most of the peoples face. The reason minus 2 failed, not because those petty political worker crave for democracy and tolerance but for the fear of loosing their share in Bread and Blanket...


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> Whether they are a drawback is a matter of opinion. What factual data is there that shows Jamaat is affecting our economic prospects or some other progress indicator? I have yet to see any information on this. There are numerous articles available now that clearly show AL is posing a threat to our sovereignty and independence in the present situation. As I have pointed out the AL will use the war crimes trials to distract attention away from their failures and agendas outlined in my article at -
> 
> http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=245058



This not only Bangladesh but true for every other country. The ultra right wing and facist parties always put the countries in trouble not the liberal ones.. If you dont see it now, they may tormorrow.... 
71 is a good example....

War crime issue is something coming out from younger genration and political parties must respond to that... Just watch the grass root leaders of BNP and what they are saying... 
These are not my word.. but the feelings of the nation.. Nation is just soul searching now.. Be it war crimes tribunal or not.. 
Its like abandoned child grew up and looking for his father.....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> This not only Bangladesh but true for every other country. The ultra right wing and facist parties always put the countries in trouble not the liberal ones.. If you dont see it now, they may tormorrow....
> 71 is a good example....
> 
> War crime issue is something coming out from younger genration and political parties must respond to that... Just watch the grass root leaders of BNP and what they are saying...
> These are not my word.. but the feelings of the nation.. Nation is just soul searching now.. Be it war crimes tribunal or not..
> Its like abandoned child grew up and looking for his father.....



The AL are equally if not more fascist then the Jamaat. At least the Jamaat practises internal democracy but in the AL the leader is all which is a clear indication of fascist tendencies. Similarly the Jamaat and AL have rigid ideologies but the AL is more prone to violence and brutality. Your argument does not stand up .....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*DIG-Prisons violated code, abused power*

Deputy Inspector General of Prisons (DIG-Prisons) Maj Shamsul Haider Siddique violated at least 15 clauses of the jail code and abused his power in various ways to allow special privileges for a dreaded convict, Monowar Hossain Dipjol, according to an investigation by the jail authorities.

A two-member investigating committee of the Jail Directorate submitted a 72-page report on Thursday to the acting inspector general of prisons (IG-Prisons), finding Haider guilty on the charges, and also mentioning that the present jail superintendent of Dhaka Central Jail had no control over the prison under Haider's supervision.

The probe committee is comprised of DIG-Headquarters Commander M Zakaria Khan, and Deputy Jailer of Dhaka Central Jail AG Mahmud.

They prepared the report by talking to 32 persons, who are DIG-Prisons Maj Haider, Dhaka Central Jail Superintendent Towhidul Islam, Jailer Mohammad Faruq, some deputy jailers, and some jail guards.

The investigation was launched after a vernacular daily, the Prothom Alo, on February 2 published a photograph showing Maj Haider having a laugh with convict Dipjol and three women inside Dhaka Central Jail, which prompted the authorities to transfer Haider, to Khulna-Barishal division from Dhaka the same day.

The accompanying news report said Maj Haider allowed 200 visitors to Dipjol within 52 days. Dipjol is sentenced for 41 years in connection with a plethora of crimes including possession of illegal arms, and amassment and concealment of illegal wealth.

IG-Prisons Col Dr Ashraful Islam Khan said he received the probe report and will talk to the home ministry about the findings and the recommendations.

The sources said the report also mentioned that Maj Haider had allowed dozens of visitors including a number of women inside the jail to meet Dipjol, violating the jail code.

Maj Haider in a statement to the committee however said he did not violate the jail code knowingly, and if there was any violation he is sorry about that, the sources added.

The report recommended proper punitive measures for the violation of jail code and abuse of power by Haider. It recommended punishment for other jail officials as well, who were also found to be neglecting their duties.

The probe committee however could not determine how the camera found its way into the jail, and how the photograph was leaked out, which were also violations of the jail code.

Contacted over the phone, Maj Haider told The Daily Star, "I have yet to get a copy of the report, so it's tough for me to make any comment."

He however said, "I did everything in consultation with Senior Jail Superintendent Towhidul Islam, who never alerted me about possible violations," adding, "I always treated all prisoners equally."

Towhidul Islam rebutted Haider's claim saying, "I always alerted him about the questions that might be raised, and the problems that might arise because of his actions."

Replying to a question, the senior jail superintendent said he could not even carry out his own duties properly due to 'interference from his higher authorities'.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Govt set to violate constitution by ratifying ordinances*

Staff Correspondent

The government is set to violate the set principles and also two High Court verdicts by ratifying the ordinances promulgated by the military-controlled interim government.

The 44 ordinances recommended by the parliamentary special committee on Tuesday for approval include some ordinances which do not conform to the ratification principles.

The expert committee formed to scrutinise the ordinances promulgated in the past two years submitted its report on January 25, recommending that 30 ordinances should be approved, 39 should be scrapped and 53 others should be left for the parliament to decide.

The expert committee made the recommendations according to the principles that only the ordinances promulgated in accordance with Article 58D of the constitution should be enacted as laws.

According to the article, the president of a caretaker government cannot promulgate any ordinance that is not directly related to elections or is not essential to run the day-to-day affairs of the government.

The High Court has so far delivered two verdicts and ruled that the interim government had no powers to promulgate any ordinance that does not fulfil the conditions.

The High Court bench of Justice ABM Khairul Haque and Justice M Abu Tariq, in accordance with this principle, cancelled the Muslim Marriage and Divorce Ordinance on July 13, 2008 and the Contempt of Court Ordinance on July 24, 2008.

The parliamentary special committee at a meeting on Tuesday recommended 44 ordinances, out of the 122 promulgated by the military-controlled interim government for passage into laws.

The meeting, where five members on the expert committee were also present, adopted the principle of ordinance ratification set by the expert committee.

The 44 ordinances recommended for passage into laws include a number of ordinances which had provisions related neither to elections nor routine functions of the government.

The Bangladesh University of Professionals Ordinance 2008 which made provisions for the establishment of a university for the defence service officials, two ordinances which increased remunerations and other financial benefits of the president and the Supreme Court judges, the Prevention of Terrorism Ordnance which was promulgated amid protests from almost all quarters, the National Human Rights Commission Ordinance and the Right to Information Ordinance, in which changes have been demanded by various quarters including the media and rights groups, are also on the list of the 44 ordinances recommended for enactment.

When asked about the justification of ratifying the ordinances, the law minister, Shafique Ahmed, said, We will also pass the ordinances which are meant to ensure the peoples welfare.

The president and the Supreme Court judges have already been enjoying the remunerations and financial benefits increased by the ordinances, and privileges once given cannot be curtailed, he said to justify the ratification of the two ordinances.

He also said saving clauses would be included in the ordinances which would not be passed as laws in order to validate the actions or measures taken under the ordinances as past and closed transactions, according to the General Clauses Act.

Former BNP law minister Moudud Ahmed told New Age the government could not pass into laws the ordinances which were not directly related to elections or routine functions of the government.

The ratification of several of the 44 ordinances recommended by the parliamentary special committee will be a complete violation of the constitution and the High Courts verdicts, he said.

The parliamentary special committee recommended ratification of the Prevention of Terrorism Ordinance, National Human Rights Commission Ordinance and Right to Information Ordinance, which were not recommended by the expert committee, committee sources said.

The parliamentary special committee, however, recommended disapproval of a number of ordinances considered by different quarters to be beneficial for the national interest and meant for peoples welfare.

Although the committee recommended the University of Professionals Ordinance for the defence officials for passage into law, it did not recommend ratification of the Private Universities Ordinance promulgated to ensure quality education in private universities by making them subject to specific rules and regulations.

The committee also did not recommend ratification of the Supreme Judicial Commission Ordinance promulgated in response to the demand raised by the Supreme Court Bar Association, which is dominated by the pro-Awami League lawyers. The ordinance made provisions for the establishment of a commission to recommend the appointments of Supreme Court judges.

The 78 ordinances, which were not recommended for passage into laws, also include the Consumers Rights Protection Ordinance, the Attorney Services Ordinance which made provisions for a permanent attorney service for lower courts, the Real Estate Development and Management Ordinance which made provisions for ensuring accountability of real estate companies, and the Local Government Commission Ordinance which made the local government institutions accountable to a commission instead of the local government ministry.

When he was asked about the justification of non-approval of the ordinances which are necessary for the welfare of the public, the law minister said the parliament would decide the fate of the Consumers Rights Protection Ordinance.

The Supreme Judicial Commission Ordinance was declared illegal by the senior judge of a three-member High Court bench although the two other judges declared it valid, said Shafique, adding the appeal against the High Court verdict was still pending with the Appellate Division.

According to a member on the parliamentary committee, the Local Government (Upazila Parishads) Ordinance would be scrapped, but the January 22 elections held under the ordinance would be given validity. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/feb/07/front.html#1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*High prices and uncontrollable crimes increase suffering of people
*
Staff Correspondent

Prices of essential food commodities and green vegetables are yet to be reduced significantly to be affordable to common people while hijacking, extortion, snatching and murder have incre-ased marking deterioration of law and order acro-ss the country.

During interview with The Bangladesh Today, cross section of people including university teachers, government officials, businessmen and rickshaw pullers said the government will have to go a long way to reduce prices of essentials.

Wishing anonymity, a university teacher at Mirpur-1 said although prices of coarse rice, dal and soybean oil have decreased, but it's too little to soothe the suffering of the commoners while prices of other essentials are still high and unchanged.

He said "Coarse rice is being sold a little cheaper but prices of fine rice remain unchanged aggravating public suffering because the reddish coarse rice available in market is not suitable for eating."

Green vegetables are being sold at high prices although these are domestic products and the government has failed to control prices of green vegetables despite public sufferings, he added.

He said "A cauliflower is being sold at Tk 10 at one market in the capital while it is selling at a price which is almost double at another nearby market. It proves that the government does not have any control over the retail market. Mere control over wholesaler is not enough, rather the government will have to take step to control retailers."

As huge number of police and RAB are deployed in capital, law and order situation is better than that of other parts of the country although incidents of hijacking, snatching and extortion have increased in Dhaka, he added.
Saju, a rickshaw puller, said he resides at garage-cum-mess in Mohammadpur area where the garage owner charges them Tk 55 for providing them with meals twice a day and this amount of Tk 5 less than the previous one was possible due to a little fall in prices of essentials.
Another rickshaw puller Azizul Islam underlined the need for continuance of this reduced price to ensure the survival of the poor people by direct intervention of the government in the market and its round-the-clock monitoring of the prices.

Businessman Fazlur Rah-man at Mirpur said although prices of rice and oil have decreased a little bit but those of green vegetables are still high in absence of adequate steps by the government. He said "If Sheikh Hasina and Khaleda Zia can be imprisoned, is it difficult to take action against corrupt businessmen? As syndicate is working behind this price hike in association with some ministers and MPs of the ruling party, the government is failing to dismantle this syndicate."

About extremely high price of egg, he said a dozen eggs were selling at Tk 60/72 during caretaker government when prices of all essentials became extremely high but now these eggs are selling at Tk 84.

His wife Tahmina expre-ssed her deep concern and anxiety over increasing criminal offences like snatching, hijacking and extortion in the capital and in many cases the women are victims. "Few days back, wife of a BRAC official fell victim to snatchers and her golden chain, mobile phone and vanity bag were robbed near our medicine shop and she was crying helplessly. During the regime of CG law and order was very good but now people are leading their lives in anxiety as criminals have become active again. This is just the beginning and maintenance of law and order will be a big challenge to the government in days to come."

leading news


----------



## Al-zakir

Some one please answer me? what the hell is his qualification to become industry minister? Who is this looser any way?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Al-zakir said:


> Some one please answer me? what the hell is his qualification to become industry minister? Who is this looser any way?



He is a former communist revolutionary which is ideal qualifications to destroy our industrial sector.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Disagreeing on agreement*

Disagreements have come to the fore over two agreements, one already existing, the other on the anvil. The trade agreement with India was signed in 1972 and renewed in 1980 and 2003. The five-year pact is now due for renewal. There cannot be any disagreement over a pact that is as old as Bangladesh. Questions can arise only if new elements are included in the Pact that are contentious.

Under the present Pact, India carries its goods using river transports. She has been asking for transit through land route for a long time, provision for which was made under article 5 of the Pact but never given effect. Bangladesh has not agreed to this for several reasons.

Firstly, existing roads and bridges in Bangladesh are not adequate to carry the burden of regular heavy freight which will be the case if road transit is allowed. Secondly, road transit will give rise to smuggling on a large scale which will be difficult to check. These objections are, however, not insurmountable. Physical infrastructures can be improved with assistance from India. Measures against smuggling also can be taken through joint efforts. These two, therefore, cannot be the reasons standing in the way of transit by road for Indian goods. The main reason why Bangladesh has not agreed to this is for its use as a bargaining counter in negotiations with India.

In exchange for road transit Bangladesh wants to have fair share of Ganges water, direct transit to Nepal and resolution of existing disputes including border demarcation, delimitation of territorial waters in the Bay of Bengal, transfer of land to connect with enclaves. India has not shown adequate seriousness in resolving these outstanding issues. Granted, some of the problems are complex requiring international opinion as is the case with maritime boundaries.

But the willingness to arrive at a mutually acceptable agreement has to be there backed by due seriousness. Bangladesh feels that while India is willing to settle the disputes the required seriousness is lacking. In negotiating with India for a package solution to existing disputes Bangladesh has only one strong bargaining chip and that is allowing transit facilities for Indian goods. Understandably, Bangladesh has not been willing to throw away this advantage for nothing. India should understand this and be more accommodating in respect of Bangladesh's claims. Bangladesh not only feels aggrieved over non-availability of due share of Ganges water but also regarding India's future plan to divert water from Ganges and Brahmaputra.

It is unfortunate that India, which was so helpful at the time of Muktijuddha in 1971 should be so rigid and unsympathetic about Bangladesh's claims and requests. True, Bangladesh's politics and foreign policy have not always been much to the liking of India, but this should not influence her policy because she is a greater power and can afford to be more generous towards its smaller neighbours.

Those who are agitating against renewal of trade pact with India now have not been specific about what they are against. It cannot be that they are against the renewal of the Pact itself. If it is the enforcement of Article 5 in the Pact that provides for transit through Bangladesh then they have a point.

The government has to be transparent about any new provision or the implementation of Article 5 and explain this with justification to the nation. The Jatiya Sangsad is the right forum to discuss this and the current session is very handy for the purpose. Any agreement with a foreign country must yield a win-win situation, benefiting both the parties. That is the bottom-line in case any change is going to be made in the implementation of the existing trade agreement with India.

The principle of win-win situation is all the more applicable in the agreement that is being proposed under Trade Investment Framework Agreement (TIFA) by America. There are three major elements in TIFA which may not promote the interest of Bangladesh. Firstly, TIFA requires allowing Trade Union activities to workers in all industries. Bangladeshi workers enjoy this right except in the EPZs. If trade union activities are allowed suddenly in the EPZs the competitive edge that Bangladesh has in respect of exports, particularly garments, will disappear. This does not mean that Bangladesh government is in favour of Dickensian sweatshops to help entrepreneurs at the cost of worker's welfare. Bangladesh has already abolished child labour from garment sector, following international standard and practices. Worker's rights in EPZ's can be protected even without unionisation and Bangladesh will ensure this in her own interest and not because America wants it.

The second element in TIFA includes certain conditions regarding environment in and around industries, like disposal of effluents, emission of CO2, etc. Bangladesh is already enforcing these through the department of Environment. America can look into these and suggest improvements. To ensure this particular matter, a separate agreement need not be signed with America or any other country. The third element in TIFA concerns intellectual property rights. Bangladesh adheres to international copyright but is at present exempted from patent rights for pharmaceutical manufacturing. If TIFA is signed our pharmaceutical industries will have to be closed down or charge a higher price for medicines produced under franchise. Pharmaceuticals is our most dynamic sector next to garment. It cannot be handicapped by signing TIFA at this stage. Those who are disagreeing over TIFA have solid reasons to do so. As in the case of renewal of Trade Pact with India, TIFA also should be discussed in Jatiya Sangshad highlighting the pros and cons. There is no hurry to sign this agreement because in the face of recession, investment in Bangladesh by American investors is most unlikely.

Agreement and treaties with foreign countries are sensitive issues as they have far-reaching consequences. No elected government can avoid transparency and accountability in this regard. It is expected that the present government of Bangladesh will pay due attention to this issue with all the seriousness that it deserves. If national interest calls for, we should disagree to enter into agreements that don't benefit us.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> He is a former communist revolutionary which is ideal qualifications to destroy our industrial sector.



How ******* dump is this dalal Hasina. God damm them.....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Menon slams Gen Moeen, DGFI*

Dhaka, Feb 08 (bdnews24.com) Army chief Gen Moeen U Ahmed and military spy outfit DGFI came under heavy fire on Sunday from yet another MP who demanded a parliamentary probe into allegations of torture brought by fellow politicians.

"Following in the footsteps of Pakistan's ISI (Inter Services Intelligence), the DGFI created an information wing through which it controlled the TV stations and other news organisations," Workers' Party's Rashed Khan Menon told parliament.

"Through its political wing, DGFI tried to control politics; tried to form (new) political parties; tried to form a king's party; sought to create division within political parties in the name of reform," Menon said.

"Has Bangladesh been turned into Pakistan?"

Menon did not spare Gen Moeen.

"The army chief wrote in his book that the people wanted to see the army in power. The army took over with a civilian façade. Their real face was exposed a few days later.

"That it was an army-controlled government has never been disputed by anyone.

"We have seen poor people suffer. We have seen prices of commodities soar. They wanted us to change our food habit. (Former BNP finance minister) Saifur Rahman told us to eat cabbages. And the army chief wanted us to eat potatoes," Menon said.

He said the DGFI tortured Abdul Jalil, Sheikh Fazlul Karim Selim, Obaidul Quader and M K Alamgir in its custody.

Speaking in parliament last week, Jalil and Alamgir both alleged torture in the DGFI custody.

They later appeared on TV talk shows to charge the spy agency with mistreatment of politicians. Alamgir was particularly scathing about the agency, and even named senior army officers who were allegedly involved.

"We must form a parliamentary committee and take action against DGFI now," Menon told deputy speaker retired colonel Shawkat Ali, who was in the chair when the MP spoke.

"They carried out activities against politics in the guise of an anti-corruption drive," he said.

"We don't want to keep validating such activities in future on the ground of the 'doctrine of necessity'. Parliament will decide how the country will be run," Menon said, referring to the law minister's recent remarks.

Shafiq Ahmed said Thursday that the so-called doctrine of necessity would force parliament to validate the military-installed government's actions.

Menon said he backed the minister, but for one last time.

Home minister Shahara Khatun, Ruhul Amin Hawlader, Mostofa Jalal Mohiuddin, Nazrul Islam Babu, Golam Moula Roni, K M Khalid, Sadhan Chandra Majumder and Moazzem Hossain Ratan also spoke on the president's speech.

Menon slams Gen Moeen, DGFI :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This commies needs to be kicked out as well.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*At least 4 dead in Pabna AL clashes*

Pabna, Feb 9 (bdnews24.com)  At least four people were killed and 20 injured in fights between two groups of Awami League over the occupation of char lands in Ishwardi, Pabna, police said on Monday.

"Clashes involving gunfire broke out between two AL factions of the younger brother of Shamsu Rahman Dilu (AL's member of parliament for Pabna-4), and Anisur Rahman (AL's upazila unit joint president)," said Ishwardi police station officer-in-charge Rezaul Karim.

The dead were identified as Ayat Pramanik (40), Rashid Pramanik (55), 'Amin' (40) and 'Sirjan' (40).

Ayat and Rashid died on the spot, while Amin and Sirjan succumbed to injuries on the way to hospital, medics said.

The injured were sent to different medical centres at Pabna, Ishwardi and Rajshahi.

The fight broke out over occupation of the Upazila's Charkamalpur, Chargargar, Charmadhia and Lakshmikundar areas, Rezaul said.

Pabna police superintendent Jamil Ahmed earlier confirmed three deaths to bdnews24.com, but said the toll may rise further.

He, however, said the fighting was a "non-political incident". 

At least 4 dead in Pabna AL clashes :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

These very commies were backbone of 1/11 illegal invasion by Moeen U and his gang. Just name a few of these commies Mahfuz Anam, Motiur Rahman and dada Sirazul Alam Khan. Now all of these Moeen partner in crime changed their color and made 180 degree turn to save their skin or save the pie. Its not only Rashed Khan Menon who spoken out against Moeen, there are other politicians and businessman made complaints about torture and threat practiced by Moeen U and his army buddies. There are more than 300 cr taka sitting in Bangladesh Bank, illegally extorted by Moeen U and DGFI from businessman. These are just on book. There are many more cr of taka disappeared in hand of Moeen U, his army and media buddies. It is not to say these politicians are not corrupt. But torture and wholesale corruption used to pursue them made it impossible now to try these politicians for real crime. 

It would be interesting to see where Moeen U end up after his term expires in middle of this year. There is a term in wild west &#8220;hang&#8217;em high&#8221;, I think that&#8217;s where Moeen and his cronies neck belongs.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> These very commies were backbone of 1/11 illegal invasion by Moeen U and his gang. Just name a few of these commies Mahfuz Anam, Motiur Rahman and dada Sirazul Alam Khan. Now all of these Moeen partner in crime changed their color and made 180 degree turn to save their skin or save the pie. Its not only Rashed Khan Menon who spoken out against Moeen, there are other politicians and businessman made complaints about torture and threat practiced by Moeen U and his army buddies. There are more than 300 cr taka sitting in Bangladesh Bank, illegally extorted by Moeen U and DGFI from businessman. These are just on book. There are many more cr of taka disappeared in hand of Moeen U, his army and media buddies. It is not to say these politicians are not corrupt. But torture and wholesale corruption used to pursue them made it impossible now to try these politicians for real crime.
> 
> It would be interesting to see where Moeen U end up after his term expires in middle of this year. There is a term in wild west hangem high, I think thats where Moeen and his cronies neck belongs.



I heard Moeen would be given *STATE HONOR*
He is a great personality rare to find in BD....


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> I heard Moeen would be given *STATE HONOR*
> He is a great personality rare to find in BD....



There are quite a few who were charmed by Moeen U deception and since then took cheer leading role for Moeen U and his crimes. One of these people is none other than TIB chief Muzaffor Ahmed who was chief guest on Moeen U book opening. But that does mask gross crime, corruption and torture committed by Moeen U and his gang.

As long Moeen U partners in crime Mahfuz Anam and Motiur Rahman running newspapers, he will have media coverage. Besides, principal external sponsor of Moeen U and his crime, India will stand by as long as India can use him. It is imperative to understand that one common factor ties Moeen U and current Awami regime. That is they both report to same MASTER - India. So, if India force a self proclaimed state honor for Moeen U through Awami league regime, it will NOT be surprise at all.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> There are quite a few who were charmed by Moeen U deception and since then took cheer leading role for Moeen U and his crimes. One of these people is none other than TIB chief Muzaffor Ahmed who was chief guest on Moeen U book opening. But that does mask gross crime, corruption and torture committed by Moeen U and his gang.
> 
> As long Moeen U partners in crime Mahfuz Anam and Motiur Rahman running newspapers, he will have media coverage. Besides, principal external sponsor of Moeen U and his crime, India will stand by as long as India can use him. It is imperative to understand that one common factor ties Moeen U and current Awami regime. That is they both report to same MASTER - India. So, if India force a self proclaimed state honor for Moeen U through Awami league regime, it will NOT be surprise at all.



thats a really funny post speacially the MASTER thing... 
I am quite impressed by some of the BD poster and their choice of words.. 
good going guys... keep it up


----------



## Al-zakir

Indian army may dominate BD if joint taskforce is formed

"We are against terrorism. It is better to form the taskforce under UN not bilaterally with India-Ge-neral Mahbubur Rah-man (Retd)


Awami Dalal will not stop until BD become a slave state and some low life BD doesn't have any self respect and rather choosing to live under their Hindu master.


Wednesday February 11 2009 01:40:35 AM BDT





BNP standing committee member and former chief of army staff Lieutenant Ge-neral Mahbubur Rah-man (Retd) on Tuesday said Indian army may dominate Bangladesh if a joint taskforce is formed to combat terrorism. "If our army, police and BDR are dominated by the Indian army, sovereignty(The Bangladesh Today)

and independence of our country will be foiled," said Mahbubur Rahman talking to The Bangladesh Today.

He said in the last few years terrorism has increa-sed across the globe specially in India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Nepal. Ban-gladesh is not out of it. "But we strongly handled them. Many criminals were arrested and many sentenced to death. So, I think there is no need to form such a bilateral taskforce with India," he said.

He said "We are involved in international peacekeeping activities. We feel proud that large number BD soldiers are working abroad the United Nations peacekeeping mission. "We are against terrorism. It is better to form the taskforce under UN not bilaterally with India," he added.

"BNP Standing Com-mittee meeting was held today (Tuesday) on the issues of transit, TIFA agreements and visit of Boucher and Pronob Mukharjee and also Khaleda Zia's security," he added.

BNP joint secretary general Nazrul Islam Khan said Awami League government's proposal to constitute South Asian Taskforce against terrorism is specially designed to create a way for Indian forces to Bang-ladesh.

"We are reluctant to live under control of any foreign state as Bangladesh is an independent country. Any ill motive of the government will be suicidal and is to be resisted by the people of the country," he said.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=246484


----------



## BanglaBhoot

From newspaper reports it appeared the Indians were not interested in a Joint Counter-Terrorism Taskforce. Either they were not getting what they wanted because the AL were fearing a backlash or the Indians became concerned at American involvement in the concept.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*AL glorifies Zillur for elevation to presidency*

*Hasina urges party rank and file to implement polls manifesto 

Concept of buffer state unrealistic: AL Spokesman*

Staff Correspondent

Bangladesh Awami League has glorified its veteran party leader Zillur Rahman for elevation from the party boss to presidency.

Terming President-elect Zillur Rahman as a guardian of the nation in the forthcoming days, the AL Central Working Committee (ALCWC) meeting on Tuesday said, "Awami League is proud of Zillur - who led the country's one of the biggest political parties during the tough time in absence of Sheikh Hasina."

Yesterday's working committee meeting, with the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair, approved a unanimous resolution congratulating Zillur Rahman MP. AL President Sheikh Hasina read it out which mentioned Zillur Rahman a symbol of state-liberty, sovereignty and national unity.
Thanking him, the meeting hoped for a better performance which would be able to uphold the dignity the country across the globe.

According to meeting sources, Hasina, in her speech at the working committee meeting wished President-elect Zillur's success, sound health and long life. The Premier herself was overwhelmed with emotion while congratulating the president-designate Zillur Rahman by presenting a bouquet yesterday morning.

Some other senior party leaders - including Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury, Amir Hossain Amu, Abdur Razzak, Tofail Ahmed, Suranjit Sengupta and Sheikh Fazlul Karim Selim also paid rich tribute to their senior party colleague Zillur Rahman hoping for his good health.

"We believe that as the President he would be able to lead the country with honesty and determination, and play a neutral role in his activities," they hoped.

Here it may be mentioned, a close associate of the late father of nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, Zillur had played a very significant role and had outstanding contribution in different movements like Language Movement during his 60-year political career.

Meanwhile, Sheikh Hasina urged AL's rank and file to work sincerely and honestly to implement the Awami League' election manifesto in order to build up a 'Digital Bangladesh' as per the vision of 2021.

The Prime Minister also called upon leaders and activities of the AL-led Grand Alliance to work together forgetting personal narrow interest and asked them to put in efforts for the betterment of the country and its people, AL Spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam quoted Hasina as saying this in the meeting.

Sheikh Hasina said, "As a popular and strong political party, the AL achieved a landslide victory in the polls to four city corporations and Jatiya Sangsad. We urge all to gear up party activities across the country and strengthen the organisation."

Syed Ashraful, also the LGRD and Cooperatives Minister, briefed newsmen about the outcome of ALCWC meeting - held at the political office of the Awami League President - where some cabinet members and AL lawmakers were also present.

Replying to a query, the AL spokesman said, "Apart from the president-elect issue, some organisational issue, programmes in observance of International Mother Language Day, Historic 7th March and Mjibnagar Day dominated the four-hour long discussion."

About the decision of holding AL National Council, he said the incumbent AL Central Committee tenure has already expired. National Council issue would be discussed in the next Working Committee meeting very shortly.
On whether the Government and the Party programmes would be run separately, the AL spokesman said, "Like 1996, the Government and the party are functioning their respective fields separately. As per requirement, the government and the party should complement each other. In the Parliamentary form of Government, the government and the party remain separated in their functions but they are not separated in organisational activities," Ashraful replied.

He also urged the Election Commission to announce the schedule for the poll to Dhaka City Corporation (DCC) immediately as one year time has already elapsed since the scheduled-election date.

Syed Ashraful said the expulsions at the party's district chapters over the irregularities at the Upazila polls had been done in contradiction of the party constitution. "Only the AL Central Committee can expel any partyman if he or she breaches the party Constitution and the district units only may forward the recommendation to the central unit for the expulsion," he added.
UNB adds: The ruling AL blew off the concept of 'buffer state' as an unrealistic perception for Bangladesh and reminded that the nation didn't earn its independence as a gift.

"Bangladesh did not get the independent state through anyone's blessings. We achieved it through liberation war and we'll protect it at any cost," said AL spokesman Syed Ashraful Islam.

*His attention drawn to an Indian journalist's query to Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, outrageously dubbing Bangladesh as a 'buffer state', he said the Foreign Minister could not guess the importance of the issue in the face of the insidious remark.

The Foreign Minister, a fresher in the job of dealing with diplomatic parlance, kept silent when Bangladeshi journalists wanted to know her reaction over the Indian journalist's salvo calling Bangladesh 'buffer state'.
*

leading news


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Govt to publish White Paper on BNP-CG regimes corruptions*

Legal action against extra-judicial killings

Staff Correspondent

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said that her government would publish 'whitepaper' on corruption committed during the erstwhile Army-backed Caretaker Government and BNP-led four party alliance government regimes.
During the 'Question and Answer Session' in the Parliament on Wednesday, the leader of the House said, "All extra-judicial killings committed across the country earlier would be brought under the trial process and legal action would be taken against members of law enforcing agencies involved in such killings."

Sheikh Hasina was very critical about the BNP-led opposition's boycotting the House proceedings centering the row over seating arrangement in the ninth Parliament.

She also accused the outgoing Speaker Barrister Jamiruddin Sircar of creating
problems by arranging the seat-plan for opposition on the front side violating the proportionate seat-distribution system in the Jatiya Sangsad (JS).
"As per the electoral seats that the BNP-led opposition got in the December 29 general election, they would get at most only three seats in the front on the opposition bench, but the incumbent Speaker allocated four seats which is more than 10 percent according to their electoral seats in the parliament," the Premier said questioning the opposition, "What did you do for us (AL) while you (BNP) were in the Treasury Bench? Why are you demanding more than what you did for the opposition earlier?"

Hasina compared the walk-out of BNP with the behaviour of school boys who lock into brawl in classes over sitting on the first bench and called upon the BNP to provide all-out cooperation for making the ninth parliament effective.
Asked by MP Mujibul Haque about the list of the corrupt individuals of the BNP-Jamaat government regime and progress of the incumbent government's initiatives to bring back the siphoned off money, the Prime Minister said, "I have enough information in this connection but for the sake of proper investigation, I'm quite unable to disclose it in the House at present but the government would take steps to bring back those siphoned off money."
Referring to the widespread corruption during the BNP-Jamaat coalition government, she blasted the former Prime Minster, her sons and her Finance Minister and said, "People are well-known for their corruption where the PM herself and Finance Minister whitened black money during the interim government."

Replying to a query of Rashed Khan Menon about the violation of Human Rights by extra-judicial killing, Sheikh Hasina vehemently protested such type of killings saying, "The BNP-Jamaat government started such type of human rights violation by introducing a sector of killers for their narrow political interest. I admit that some accused had been murdered but many innocent people were become the victims of anti-terrorist drive. The criminal, whoever he or she may be, has right to get legal assistances."

"Since the very beginning, I was against the extra-judicial killings, however popular it might be. Legal action must be taken against persons found involved in those killings," the Premier continued, "The government has already formed a Human Rights Commission to ensure the rights of the people and special care would be taken so that no incidence of breaching human right occurs across the country."

Responding to a query of Anisul Islam Mandol MP (Rangpur-2 constituency), the Prime Minister said her government would take necessary steps to upgrade Rangpur to a division. "Our government has a plan to establish two universities in Rangpur. A women university will be established in the name of Begum Rokeya at Pairaband of Rangpur," she added.

Answering to another question raised by of lawmaker Mohammad Tajul Islam of Comilla-9 constituency, the Prime Minister said, "The AL government has taken steps to introduce 'Digital Telephone System' at every upazila. Till date digital telephone exchanges were set up at 384 out of 420 upazilas across the country. Besides, all upazilas would be brought in the Internet system in phases."

leading news


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Over 100 injured in Ashulia violence*

Dhaka, Feb 11 (bdnews24.com)  At least 100 knitwear workers and riot police were injured as they locked in violent clashes involving dozens of rounds of teargas and rubber bullets at a factory in Ashulia on Wednesday, said police.

Angry employees of Kushiara Composite Knit Industries Ltd, demonstrating for outstanding wages, went on a rampage of several factories and damaged dozens of vehicles when police swooped on them, said witnesses.

Police were forced to fire 59 rounds of teargas shells and more than 200 rubber bullets to bring the situation under control.

Transportation came to a standstill during the four-hour disturbance from 2:30pm, stranding several thousand road users.

"The workers were restive as the owners failed to keep their promise to pay their outstanding dues on Wednesday," Ashulia police station officer-in-charge Rafiqul Islam told bdnews24.com.

"When the owners said their dues would not be paid until Feb. 18, the employees became violent," said Islam.

"They were already upset about a production manager who had broken mobile phone sets belonging to some workers a few days back."

The OC said police were called to the spot as the workers started rioting.

"The situation was getting back to normal as the workers' leaders reached an agreement with the owners on payment of the dues on Thursday."

"But problems erupted when a few workers suddenly pelted brickbats at the police. Soon the scene turned into a battlefield as employees of neighbouring factories joined them," said Islam.

The furious workers damaged dozens of long-distance buses and also vehicles of other garment factories, said Islam who was also hurt in the violence.

Some 30 policemen were among the more than 100 injured in the incident.

Police and locals said the factory belongs to member of parliament Mahmud-us-Samad Chowdhury. Chowdhury could not be reached for comment.

Over 100 injured in Ashulia violence :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## banglababa

What`s the point of airing your dirty laundry in a foreign forum .. i don`t understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

banglababa said:


> What`s the point of airing your dirty laundry in a foreign forum .. i don`t understand.



YOu have to hangout little longer to understand... and by the way i like your name... do you you visit High court Majaar quite often by any chance????


----------



## leonblack08

*Iran keen to set up hospital, university*

*Iranian government has expressed interest to set up a hospital and a university in Bangladesh.*

Iranian Ambassador in Dhaka Hassan Farazandeh made the disclosure when he called on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at the Prime Ministers Office (PMO) this morning.

Press Secretary to the prime minister Abul Kalam Azad briefed newsmen after the meeting.

The envoy formally handed over a letter of felicitation from Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad to Hasina on her assumption of office as the prime minister.

The prime minister thanked the Iran government for its cooperation in holding of the December 29 parliamentary elections in a free, fair, neutral and acceptable manner to restore and strengthen democracy in Bangladesh.

Apprising the prime minister about various development projects of Iran in Bangladesh, Ambassador Farazandeh said Iran wants to set up one hospital and one university in Bangladesh.

Besides, Iran is also interested to invest in larger volume in various development sectors here, he said.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and the Iranian ambassador recalled the glorious history of long cultural ties between Iran and Bangladesh and hoped that the friendly bilateral relations will be strengthened further in the days to come.

The prime minister reiterated Bangladeshs foreign policy of friendship for all, malice towards none.

Secretary to the Prime Ministers Office (PMO) Kazi M Aminul Islam was present.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> *Iran keen to set up hospital, university*
> 
> *Iranian government has expressed interest to set up a hospital and a university in Bangladesh.*
> 
> Iranian Ambassador in Dhaka Hassan Farazandeh made the disclosure when he called on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at the Prime Ministers Office (PMO) this morning.
> 
> Press Secretary to the prime minister Abul Kalam Azad briefed newsmen after the meeting.
> 
> The envoy formally handed over a letter of felicitation from Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad to Hasina on her assumption of office as the prime minister.
> 
> The prime minister thanked the Iran government for its cooperation in holding of the December 29 parliamentary elections in a free, fair, neutral and acceptable manner to restore and strengthen democracy in Bangladesh.
> 
> Apprising the prime minister about various development projects of Iran in Bangladesh, Ambassador Farazandeh said Iran wants to set up one hospital and one university in Bangladesh.
> 
> Besides, Iran is also interested to invest in larger volume in various development sectors here, he said.
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and the Iranian ambassador recalled the glorious history of long cultural ties between Iran and Bangladesh and hoped that the friendly bilateral relations will be strengthened further in the days to come.
> 
> The prime minister reiterated Bangladeshs foreign policy of friendship for all, malice towards none.
> 
> Secretary to the Prime Ministers Office (PMO) Kazi M Aminul Islam was present.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News



Why dont they invest in their own country??? I visited Iran and I know how the govt crippled the whole society there... They made few bucks with high oil price for the last couple of years.. the money will dry up soon.. and they need to save those for coming rainy season ...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

banglababa said:


> What`s the point of airing your dirty laundry in a foreign forum .. i don`t understand.



This the exact same question that iajdani posed several weeks ago. There is absolutely nothing wrong in raising these issues. The AL have been doing it for decades. They have called BD all sorts of names to please their Indian masters and to get into power by hook or by crook. Now that others have a voice these anti-BD elements do not like the misdeeds of India and the AL disclosed on a foreign forum. Alternative opinions are suppressed by the pro-Indian media in BD so we need another outlet to vent our opinions.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BD claim over its sea territory is not illegal: Dipu Moni*
*
Maritime dispute to be resolved ensuring national interest and good relations with neighbouring states*

Staff Correspondent

Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni has said country's claim over its sea territory is not illegal and maritime dispute will be resolved without annihilating national interest and good relations with other claimant states.

At a seminar tiled "Maritime Security of Bangladesh" at Bangladesh Institute of International and Strategic Studies (BIISS) on Thursday, she said "Bangladesh is not claiming sea territory illegally as this right has been given by international law. The chaos arising out of maritime delimitation will be resolved in such a way whereby even a small particle of national interest and good relation with neighbouring countries will not be affected."

About importance of maritime delimitation, she said this is significant due to the reason that there is shortage of resources in Bangladesh and neighbouring states and the seabed is pregnant with huge mineral resources and energies.

Terming BD a peaceful country, the FM said, "As our country is a peaceful country, we would like to maintain good relation with neighbouring states. But it does not mean that we will slip over our rights. So whenever a problem arose, we took initiatives to solve it."

She underlined the need for submitting papers by Bangladesh to the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) claiming continental shelf of 350 nautical miles in the bay within 2011 because Myanmar has already submitted while India will submit in May, 2009.
Foreign Minister said "For submitting claim over continental shelf by 2011, we are getting ready and preparing documents and papers based on scientific survey."

Replying to a query as to whether the country will seek US support in this regard, she said "We are yet to get US proposal formally. If we get formal proposal, we will consider it subject to protection of national security."
About gas exploitation in sea blocks, she said "We will also do so by bilateral dialogue and negotiation with the neighbouring states," she added.
In a query whether present strength of NAVY is enough for coastal security, she said "We will reconsider and scrutinise the issue and we will leave no stone unturned to protect the interest of our country."

She said the sea dispute is as old as the sea itself and the country will go to International Court of Justice for arbitration if maritime dispute is not resolved through dialogue or CLCS.

Commodore Khurshid Alam (retd) said out of 29 blocks of Bangladesh, 10 is being claimed by India and 9 by Myanmar. Had the maritime boundary been delimitated in 80's, neighbouring countries would have not been able to claim those. Anyway, we will have to resolve this issue on an urgent basis."
He said continental shelf of 350 nautical miles is measured on the baseline in addition to socio-economic condition of a coastal state. "As our socio-economic condition is worse than that of neighbouring countries, those countries cannot deprive us of our share of the continental shelf," he added.
Commodore Moqsumul Quader, DG, Bangladesh Coast Guard, said there is traditional and non-traditional threat to state security and economic security arising out of maritime dispute. Terming sea as frontier of all frontier, he underlined the need for political awareness among people about maritime spaces and exploration of natural resources therein.

leading news


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I hope she won't bend when it comes to dealing with India in this regard.


----------



## leonblack08

*Faruk now too critical of Tifa*
Staff Correspondent

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan yesterday said the proposed latest draft of Trade and Investment Framework Agreement (Tifa) would be detrimental to Bangladesh's interests.

The draft of TIFA placed by the USTR (US Trade Representative) in April last year will cause troubles for Bangladesh in areas like intellectual property rights and duty-free export of our goods, Khan told a meeting of the Economic Reporters' Forum (ERF) at the National Press Club.

The US's stringent restrictions on environment and labour standard issues in the draft would harm Bangladesh, added the minister.

As a least developed country (LDC) Bangladesh is exempted from the obligation of intellectual property rights till 2013. WTO also waived LDCs from obtaining patent for pharmaceuticals products until 2016.

*We will lose these advantages if we go for the Tifa agreement on the current draft proposal,* the minister categorically said.

The US has been pushing Bangladesh since 2002 to sign a bilateral Tifa. There were three rounds of talks between 2003 and 2005 when the US prepared a draft. But there has been no breakthrough in the deal so far.

The then BNP government declined to sign the deal as the US tagged the issues of corruption and bribery with it, Khan told reporters.

Again the US in April 2008 put forward the proposal afresh, which the commerce minister said is detrimental to interests of Bangladesh.

We will start a fresh negotiation, Khan said adding, I am happy that the US did not forward the deal this time for signing.

It was a hype that the US and Bangladesh would sign Tifa during an official visit of US Assistant Foreign Secretary Richard Boucher last week.

Economic reporters also grilled Faruk Khan about prices of essentials and two bilateral deals penned with India last week and on the much talked about issue of the transit.

*The trade deal which we renewed last week will not allow India transit through Bangladesh. There must be more talks and deals,* the minister asserted.

He said the government is examining the transit issue involving experts to see if Bangladesh earns benefits from the transit deal or not.

I requested the opposition not to capitalise upon the issue of transit to gain political benefit, he added.

*He said the trade deal was signed in 1980 by the then government led by late president Ziaur Rahman. Begum Khaleda Zia-led government renewed it in March 2006.
*
On curbing prices of essentials the minister said a committee is working to finalise a report on how to strengthen the state-run Trading Corporation of Bangladesh (TCB).

The committee is likely to submit the report this month and accordingly the government will set its course of actions, Khan said adding, I hope the businesses will perform its due responsibility. I asked them not to be profiteering.

The minister said the government had planned to set up four markets on the outskirts of the capital to help growers sell their goods at a reasonable price.

He also informed that Bangladesh Foreign Trade Institute and the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry would conduct research works on the market situation.

ERF president Nazmul Ahsan chaired the discussion.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Severe power, gas shortage in store during summer*

*Power cut may span 10-12 hours, water supply to be affected*

Aminul Islam

The country is set to face severe power and gas shortage in the summer as power cuts and shortage of gas to run power plants have already become evident towards the end of the winter.

Most areas outside Dhaka are likely to face power outages for at least 10 to 12 hours a day while most city areas may face power outages for four to six hours during peak summer as power shortage at the time is likely to range between 1,500MW and 2,000MW even if the Power Development Board could maintain 3700MW4000MW generation against the demand for 5,700MW, power board officials feared.

The governments power system master plan projected the demand for electricity to peak between 5,7006,000MW in this summer.

The official load shedding now is about 900MW as the power board generates about 3,200MW against the current official demand for 4,150MW. The actual demand, however, should now be more than 4,500MW and it will increase to 5,700MW during peak summer, said a source in the power board.

Power board officials are expecting that generation will increase to about 3,700MW3,800MW in March when the 360MW Haripur independent power plant, which tripped earlier this month, would get back in operation.

A number of small, independent and rental power plants and two public sector plants are expected to begin generation by June.

But whether the power board could maintain 3,700MW4,000MW generation will depend entirely on the availability of gas. Even if the power board generates to its highest capacity of about 4,000MW, there will be load shedding of 1,700MW during the summer, resulting in severe power cuts, said another source.

During the past summer, the power boards average highest generation during peak hours was about 3,773MW in March, 3,617MW in April, 3,412MW in May, 3,354MW in June, 3,380MW in July and 3,410MW in August.

Most areas in the capital faced at least five hours of power outage during the past summer while most other areas outside faced 12 to 16 hours of power cut a day.

City residents and industrial units surrounding the city, including garment and textile industries, are worried to brace for severe outages this summer.

Power outages started taking place earlier than usual this year. We have already been faced with two to three hours of power outage in the late winter. The situation has already been worse. It was like hell in the past year and we are worried about what will happen this time, said Anwar Hossain, a resident of Khilgaon in Dhaka.

Sohrab Hossain, owner of a garment factory at Mirpur, said they had to spend a huge amount of money on buying diesel to run generators during power cut. I do not know what will happen this summer. We are struggling to survive in the global financial turmoil. We will suffer more if production cost increases further, he said.

The supply water system is likely to be affected if power outages become severe during the summer, Dhaka Water Supply and Sewerage Authority officials said.

If water pumps need to be stopped for four to five hours, it will definitely hamper the supply water system, said an official. WASA has 265 generators for its 502 water pumps.

We expect we will be able to generate about 746MW of electricity from the new power plants by the summer. But this electricity cannot be added to the current highest generation of about 3,800MW because of gas shortage. The power board will need to adjust gas supply to the power plants from which it wants maximum generation, said a power division official.

He said the power division up to May would supply electricity to irrigation areas on a priority basis and it would manage or ration electric supply after May.

The official said the division had formed a committee to monitor the power supply situation. The committee will coordinate the district administration and the local power offices to manage power supply.

Petrobangla now supplies about 633 million cubic feet of gas a day to power plants while its total production is about 1,865mmcfd, although power plants are supposed to get 722mmcfd of gas.

The demand for gas in a year increased to about 2,200mmcfd from about 2,000mmcfd. We are struggling to prioritise the sector in connection with gas supply as any cut in gas supply to fertiliser factories, industries or households will create a furore, said an energy division official.

Pressured by the power division, the energy division on Wednesday reluctantly agreed to give power plants 722mmcfd of gas. We understand why the power division wants more gas as it is under pressure because of load shedding. But with more than 350mmcfd of gas shortage, industries and fertiliser plants should get gas on a priority basis, observed a high energy division official.

Power and energy officials blamed the previous government, especially the previous BNP-led government, for the current crisis as no significant power could be added by the government while there was no major initiative to explore gas.

Power board officials said additional gas supply would increase power generation to about 3,800MW4,000MW, but the crisis would remain because of a huge gap between the supply and the demand. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/feb/14/front.html


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Opposition wants white papers on graft since independence *

BNP Vice Chairperson MK Anwar Friday called for a high-powered commission mandated to publish white papers on the corruption of all governments since independence, reports bdnews24.com.

"The announcement made by the prime minister on [the necessity of the publication of] white papers on corruption committed during the past four-party and caretaker governments only indicates that the Awami League government intends to persecute a particular political party," Anwar told reporters at his Elephant Road residence.

"Publication of white papers to curb graft did not work in the past. The caretaker government too harassed the politicians when they failed to cut corruption.

"So one must be careful about not letting the campaign to serve as a tool for persecuting a party or particular group or community. BNP would really like to see the country free of corruption."

The former minister said if a high-powered committee was formed to probe activities of all the corrupt regimes that the nation had seen since independence, everything would be transparent to the people.

He also said his party was eager to join the parliament deliberations.

"BNP will go to parliament as soon as the row over seats is resolved. We are against parliament boycott. Though what the prime minister said about the seat arrangements saddened us, we are waiting for them to tell us what they would like to offer and we'll join parliament."

He said in the previous parliament Awami League was given eight seats in the first row and not six. He added that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina did not tell the whole truth.

On a query while congratulating the new president, Anwar said, "We hope the new president will be ably restoring befitting glory associated with his supreme position. Personally speaking, as university students, Zillur Rahman and I were residents of the same hall."

Opposition wants white papers on graft since independence


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Govt servants wealth statements gather dust due to indifference*

Although some 1.20 million (12 lakh) government employees submitted their wealth statements nearly a year ago during the immediate-past caretaker government as per its directive, none has yet bothered to scrutinise those, reports UNB.

"There was no activity at all on the wealth statements submitted by the government employees and officials by February 28, 2008," an Establishment Ministry source told the news agency.

As part of the anti-corruption drive under the interim regime, the reconstituted Anti-Corruption Commission (ACC) in mid 2007 sought the wealth statements of the government servants.

But, considering the extent of the task, the ACC urged the government to ask public servants to submit their wealth statements. Accordingly, in late 2007, the Establishment Ministry asked the employees and officials to submit their statements with their respective departments in accordance with the government service rules, a mandatory practice.

Initially, the deadline was fixed on December 31, 2007, which was later extended to February 28, 2008 due to the devastating cyclone Sidr.

After the submission of the wealth statements, the ACC realised that it would not be possible for them to deal with such a huge number of statements. "Even if it can, it would be very time-consuming," said an official.

Therefore, he said, the anti-graft watchdog wanted to involve the concerned departments to deal with the statements. So, it had asked the respective departments to organise the wealth statements.

The ACC was of the opinion that if the statements are scrutinised department-wise, there would be a clear idea about the concerned department's corrupt employees and officials. This would also enable the department to take punitive measures against the corrupt.

At that time, the ACC had written to the Cabinet Division, the ACC's only channel of communication with the government, seeking advice as to how to dispose of the wealth statements submitted by about 1.20 million government employees and officials.

But, the Cabinet Division is yet to respond. "Despite repeated reminders, we have not yet got any reply (from the Cabinet Division)," the ACC Spokesperson Col Hanif Iqbal told the news agency.

He said the last reminder was sent to the Cabinet Division at the end of 2008.

After repeated attempts, Establishment Secretary ASM Ali Kabir could not be reached for his comments on the issue.

However, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina mentioned it in parliament on February 4 this year. During the Prime Minister's question time, she told the House that the scrutiny of wealth statements of government officials submitted to their respective authorities under the public servants conduct rules 1979 is now under consideration.

Govt servants wealth statements gather dust due to indifference


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*ACC Act amendment ordns raise brows*

The government is assessing the impact of the validation or non-validation of the Anti-Corruption Commission (ACC) Act, 2004 amendment ordinances promulgated by the last caretaker regime, according to a source.

The matter was earlier placed before the cabinet, but the cabinet refused to give its nod to the ordinances. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina herself raised question about the necessity of the amendment of the ACC Act, 2004. She demanded an explanation in this regard.

The attitude of the Prime Minister on this controversial issue reflected the government''s negative stand about the validation of the ordinances promulgated by the caretaker administration during the last two years. But recently a question was raised within the administration who would be benefited and affected due to non-validation or validation of the ACC amendment ordinances.

A group of people involved in the process of 1/11 episode passed a message to the Prime Minister that non-validation of the ACC amendment ordinance would be beneficial to the BNP in a huge way. They tried to convey the message that a handful of Awami League leaders would be affected due to validation of the ACC amendment ordinance, on the other hand, a large number of the BNP stalwarts would not be able to escape punishment for their misdeeds and misrules from 2001 to 2006.

They also suggested that for a handful of AL leaders, the BNP stalwarts should not go unpunished.

*It was learnt that some influential advisers of the Prime Minister expressed their opinion in the line of people involved with the 1/11 episode. They suggested that BNP stalwarts should face the music for their misrules and the issue of the AL leaders should be dealt with in other way, the source said.*

It was also learnt that a group of young cabinet members under the leadership of LGRD minister Syed Ashraful Islam favoured the validation of the ACC amendment ordinances. On the other hand, the communications minister Syed Abul Hossain opposed the validation of the said ordinances.
The Prime Minister''s energy adviser Dr. Towfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury also opposed the validation of the ACC amendment ordinances, the source said.
It was learnt that the Prime Minister asked the Law Minister Barrister Shafique Ahmed to give a report on the impact of validation and non-validation of the ACC amendment ordinances. 

The News Today


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*5 hit by bullets in JU clashes: officials*

Jahangirnagar, Feb 16 (bdnews24.com)  Five people received bullet injuries as gunfire broke out at Jahangirnagar University on Monday, as two rival Chhatra League factions locked in violent clashes, said university officials and witnesses.

The vice chancellor has called an emergency syndicate meeting, said university officials, while a heavy police presence was seen on campus.

Student activists also manhandled proctor Prof Nasir Uddin and ransacked his residence and that of another teacher, said JU authorities.

The central committee of the Awami League-backed student body suspended all Chhatra League activities at JU for a month on Jan 18, following clashes between BCL and BNP-backed Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal over campus control.

Monday's clashes occurred between one BCL group occupying four of the halls on campus and another under the banner of a "rebel BCL group" occupying two other halls, said witnesses on campus.

Officials of the university medical centre said they were treating five people injured by bullets, one of whom was sent on to Dhaka for further treatment.

bdnews24.com JU correspondent reports the violence was sparked as a member of one BCL faction was beaten in front of the Arts Building around 11am, leaving him grievously wounded.

As news of the assault spread the two feuding groups faced off around midday, engaging in a shootout for about half an hour during which some 10 to 12 rounds of gunfire were heard.

Both groups carrying firearms were still in confrontational positions at around 4pm, said witnesses.

But Savar police superintendent Jahangir Alam denied that the students were still armed.

"No one is carrying or exhibiting any weapons," he said.

The policeman said the halls maybe searched as a next step.

"Hundreds of police personnel are currently stationed within the campus," he added.

Sohel Pervez, JU Chatra League president claimed Monday's events were an attempt to "destabilise" the campus.

"This violence has occurred on the eve of the withdrawal of the suspension on Chhatra League activities to destabilise the situation further," he told bdnews24.com 

5 hit by bullets in JU clashes: officials :: Education :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*MPs shout, bang desk at JS for role*

Parliament witnessed a brief commotion yesterday as lawmakers shouted and thumped desks, demanding restoration of their authority to oversee development activities in their constituencies.

Food and Disaster Management Minister Abdur Razzak struggled to speak amid the rising clamour of voices during the question-answer session.

As things threatened to go out of control, the speaker intervened and brought the House back to order.

The situation heated up when the minister was replying to a question if the government will cancel the caretaker government's circular scrapping the lawmakers' authority to supervise implementation of the projects under Test Relief and Food for Work programmes.

He said the issue of MPs' involvement in development work has been open to debate. There have been demands that their role be confined to making laws, and the local government bodies be in charge of the development activities.

His mention of debate had the legislators from the Awami League-led ruling alliance riled up and yelling at the top of their voice.

Taking the floor, some of them demanded that the government restore their influence over development projects.

They also asked to be involved in distribution of Vulnerable Group Feeding (VGF) and Vulnerable Group Development (VGD) cards among their constituents. The others welcomed the demands by thumping desks.

At one stage, Speaker Abdul Hamid urged the members to keep calm. First, let him answer and then give your reactions.

The food minister sought to skirt around a direct answer. He said the lawmakers cannot be kept from supervising the local development activities. The MPs all over the world play role in local development work.

The lawmakers still expressed displeasure with the minister's statement. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was present at that time.

AL's Atiur Rahman Atiq said deputy commissioners and upazila executive officers do not consult them on food grains and other development allocations for their constituencies. He asked if the government will reverse the policy.

Another lawmaker, Moazzem Hossain Ratan, said the local government representatives distribute the food grains, keeping the lawmakers in the dark. He enquired if the practice would be stopped immediately.

Treasury bench greeted the questions by huge desk-thumping.

The minister said the present policy does not allow any room to engage lawmakers in development allocations.

However, the MPs are informed through letters about the amount of allocations, he added.

In a scripted answer to a query from Jatiya Party lawmaker Hafiz Uddin Ahmed, he said the government is reviewing the policy on development activities.

As the lawmakers have been elected on pledges of development in their areas, the government is trying to work out ways to ensure they have a say in the local development projects, observed Razzak.

Earlier, on February 15, the ruling alliance members sought block allocations for development work in their localities. They also called on the government to scrap the upazila parishad ordinance that stripped them of the authority over local government bodies.

As Sarah Begum Kabari spoke of alleged irregularities in the 'employment for 100 days' project under the caretaker government, Speaker Abdul Hamid said the allegations should be probed.

He said the unemployed were given work for only seven to eight days and they remained jobless for the remaining days.

The food minister assured the speaker that his ministry will look into the matter.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Silent extortion goes on by different groups*

Staff Correspondent

Silent extortions by different group of outlaws under the shadow of political influentials have been going on in the city's different areas and recently it has intensified keeping city's small businessmen and traders in anxiety.
In the name of ruling political party activists, the terrorists are issuing threats to the owners of different shopping malls, business organisations, footpaths and the counters of long-route coach services and roadside shops to pay extortion.

In different parts of the city including Motijheel, Paltan, Shahabagh, Karwan bazaar, Khilgaon, Kataban university market, New market, Chandrima market, Badruduza super market, Farm gate, Pallabi, Mirpur, Gulshan and Dhanmondi, Lalbagh, and especially in city's marginal areas, silent extortion by terrorists has reached a peak.

They are also allegedly claiming huge amount of money over phone from selected people and threatening them with dreadful consequences if they disregard their demands. The alleged criminals also threaten persons concerned not to disclose their names and not to contact the police. People are passing days in anxiety in the face of pressure for money chased by threats.

Another source said, most of the persons who were issuing threats, are political activists of ruling party and some professional terrorists associating with political leaders are engaged in collecting tolls from small businessmen.
Talking to this correspondent a grocer at farm gate area said that a new group comes to him since few days to give them toll. Members of this group are known to all but none has boldness to raise voice against them. "We didn't give a single paisa toll to extortionists in the last two years. After forming the new government, a group is claiming toll and threatening us," he said, adding that the group has already started taking tolls from each vegetable trader and cobbler of around TK 50-100 per day.

"The extortionists usually come during Maghrib prayer and take away tolls from us and some of them introduce themselves as party workers and men of influential leaders and demand tolls," a cloth trader in the city's New Market told this correspondent, adding that conflicts between cloth traders and Dhaka college students very often happen centering toll collection but traders are now united to tackle them. "A terrible incident centering same issue may happen any time between traders and students."

A sweet-shop owner at New Market expressed deep concern and said that toll collection by different groups will not be stopped unless the government takes action against political influential circles who indulge in this crime through their paid terrorists. "I know the names and addresses of the terrorists and hoodlums who extort toll from me everyday but I can't complain against them because I will have to run my business in this area," he said.

Sources said, police personnel deployed at different points of the city to prevent extortionists and terrorists are also engaged in collecting tolls. Talking to this reporter, a roadside shop owner at Indira road said that he has to pay around TK 200-300 to police every week to continue his business. "It is a problem for me as I run my family with earnings from this shop," he said.

leading news


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> *Silent extortion goes on by different groups*
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> Silent extortions by different group of outlaws under the shadow of political influentials have been going on in the city's different areas and recently it has intensified keeping city's small businessmen and traders in anxiety.
> In the name of ruling political party activists, the terrorists are issuing threats to the owners of different shopping malls, business organisations, footpaths and the counters of long-route coach services and roadside shops to pay extortion.
> 
> In different parts of the city including Motijheel, Paltan, Shahabagh, Karwan bazaar, Khilgaon, Kataban university market, New market, Chandrima market, Badruduza super market, Farm gate, Pallabi, Mirpur, Gulshan and Dhanmondi, Lalbagh, and especially in city's marginal areas, silent extortion by terrorists has reached a peak.
> 
> They are also allegedly claiming huge amount of money over phone from selected people and threatening them with dreadful consequences if they disregard their demands. The alleged criminals also threaten persons concerned not to disclose their names and not to contact the police. People are passing days in anxiety in the face of pressure for money chased by threats.
> 
> Another source said, most of the persons who were issuing threats, are political activists of ruling party and some professional terrorists associating with political leaders are engaged in collecting tolls from small businessmen.
> Talking to this correspondent a grocer at farm gate area said that a new group comes to him since few days to give them toll. Members of this group are known to all but none has boldness to raise voice against them. "We didn't give a single paisa toll to extortionists in the last two years. After forming the new government, a group is claiming toll and threatening us," he said, adding that the group has already started taking tolls from each vegetable trader and cobbler of around TK 50-100 per day.
> 
> "The extortionists usually come during Maghrib prayer and take away tolls from us and some of them introduce themselves as party workers and men of influential leaders and demand tolls," a cloth trader in the city's New Market told this correspondent, adding that conflicts between cloth traders and Dhaka college students very often happen centering toll collection but traders are now united to tackle them. "A terrible incident centering same issue may happen any time between traders and students."
> 
> A sweet-shop owner at New Market expressed deep concern and said that toll collection by different groups will not be stopped unless the government takes action against political influential circles who indulge in this crime through their paid terrorists. "I know the names and addresses of the terrorists and hoodlums who extort toll from me everyday but I can't complain against them because I will have to run my business in this area," he said.
> 
> Sources said, police personnel deployed at different points of the city to prevent extortionists and terrorists are also engaged in collecting tolls. Talking to this reporter, a roadside shop owner at Indira road said that he has to pay around TK 200-300 to police every week to continue his business. "It is a problem for me as I run my family with earnings from this shop," he said.
> 
> leading news


Damn, merely a month has just passed for BD being in AL's grip and the country's 5 years long progressed have already evaporated. Hiding in India for years, those AL goons have learned saffronist's tactics and mustered BJP/VHP/RSS type fascism to put it in practice at our beloved motherland. Today, Mo Fo like MUA is no where to be seen with lecturers mode thus needs to be hung by his balls for his total sell-out to RAW bastards. Indias plan to cripple us in every sector (Economy, military and Law & Order etc) couldn't have come to fruition without army, police's top brass's sell-out. Without divine intervention, I don't see any hope left for us. God Almighty saves us from INDO-ZIO-NAZY conspiracy, amen.


----------



## leonblack08

*Govt to formulate defence policy*
Star Online Report

*The government will take initiatives to formulate a defence policy,* said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today (Thursday).

She was addressing a graduation ceremony at the Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) at Mirpur Cantonment this (Thursday) morning.

The prime minister also said the *armed forces will be turned into a force with the highest degree of professional skill, discipline, responsibility, and patriotism to fulfill the election pledges of the present government.
*
Earlier, Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) Commandant Maj Gen Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan received the prime minister at the college.

The Daily Star - Details News

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

What is this?What is the plan?how she wants to do it?what are plans for buying some good "hardware"?

Or,

Is it just another speech,typical of our leaders.


----------



## leonblack08

*Mojahid, Babar barred from flying abroad*

Jamaat-e-Islami Secretary General Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojahid and former state minister for home Lutfozzaman Babar were barred today (Thursday) from leaving the country (Corrected).

An immigration official seeking anonymity told The Daily Star that Mojahid sent representatives to Zia International Airport in the morning to enquire about if he could go to Saudi Arabia.

As the immigration authorities refused to let him go abroad, Mojahid did not go to the airport. He had a confirmed ticket of Qatar Airways.

Babar, his sister and nephew went to the airport in the afternoon and were denied a flight to Singapore.

Babar told The Daily Star that he showed the immigration officials the court documents asking the government to let Babar go abroad for medical treatment.

The HC on Feb 8 issued a rule upon the government to allow Babar to go abroad for medical treatment.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Opposition MPs get 3 more front seats*

Speaker Abdul Hamid today (Thursday) offered the opposition lawmakers three more seats in the front row of the parliament as demanded by the BNP.

A BNP leader told The Daily Star that the speaker made the offer at a meeting with Chief Whip Abdus Shahid and Opposition Chief Whip Joynal Abedin Faruk.

After the meeting, BNP leader Joynal told reporters that the BNP would decide on going back to the parliament at a meeting on Sunday.

"Our chairperson Khaleda Zia convened a meeting of our parliamentary committee on Sunday. She will give us a final decision whether we will go back to parliament with this limited opportunity," Joynal added.

Lawmakers of both the ruling and opposition parties were present the meeting.

BNP and its allies walked out of the parliament following a row over seat order a day after the 9th parliament started its journey, and did not attend since then.

The Daily Star - Details News

--------------------------------------------------------------------

This is good news.Now BNP should go back to Parliament.We shall see some fighting there


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Defence policy in the offing: Armed Forces to be kept above controversies: PM*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Thursday said her government would keep the Armed Forces above all controversies and build up them as a patriotic, brave, efficient and invincible force.

Referring to her party's election manifesto she said a National Defence Policy will be formulated to ensure security of the people and the country.

The premier explained her newly elected government's plans for building a new-look defence force and policy while addressing the certificate-awarding ceremony for 2008-09 sessions of the Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC) at Mirpur cantonment.

Ministers, Advisers to the Prime Minister, Chiefs of three services, diplomats, and high civil and military officials were present.

On her arrival in the morning at the college ground, DSCSC Commandant Maj. Gen. Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan received her.

Sheikh Hasina noted that the Armed Forces are the symbol of country's independence and sovereignty, and a rethinking about upgrading their capabilities suiting newer security paradigms is an imperative.

"In the backdrop of the changed security scenario in the present-day world, the roles of the armed forces have become multidimensional. In my view, this should be reflected

realistically in the education and training programmes of the armed forces," she told the function.

She said the principle of competence, merit, fitness and seniority will be strictly followed for recruitment, appointment and promotion. Autonomy as consistent with the Constitution will be granted in the matters of internal discipline, administration and management. Welfare-oriented projects will be undertaken for the members of the defence forces.

Government's intention is to build up strong, efficient, and modern armed forces within the available resources. "We need to emphasize advanced training and exercises to attain the goal," the PM said.

She observed that Bangladesh believes in the peaceful resolution of all bilateral, regional and international disputes in all corners of the globe.

"The basic principle of Bangladesh's foreign policy is 'friendship with all and malice to none'. We are committed to the establishment of international peace and security. Our standpoint against all kinds of terrorism is very clear. Armed forces must move forward imbued with that ideal," she told her military audience.

Praising the quality and effectiveness of the Defence Service Staff College, she said with the passage of time this institution has been acclaimed in the international arena as a unique military educational institution.

She hoped that the knowledge the officers gathered through the training would be helpful in discharging their professional responsibilities and in facing any challenge in future.

To the officers of the foreign countries, the PM said through the foreign military officers' participation in the Staff-College training courses friendly relations between Bangladesh and the foreign countries would be deepened.

"I firmly believe that your positive impressions have been imprinted in your minds about the people and culture of this land while studying here. I hope that, as goodwill ambassadors, you will convey the good wishes of our simple and hospitable people to your government, armed forces and your countrymen," she said.

A total of 170 officers, including 90 from Bangladesh Army, 16 from Bangladesh Navy and 28 from Bangladesh Air Force, and 36 overseas officers from Brunei, China, India, Jordan, Malaysia, Myanmar, Nepal, Nigeria, Pakistan, Palestine, the Republic of Korea, Saudi Arabia, Sri Lanka, Sudan, Turkey and the USA attended the graduation course.

Earlier, the Prime Minister distributed certificates to the officers of the armed forces.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Sheikh Hasinas speech to the Chattra League*

Being the President of AL and one of the two surviving children of Bangabandhu, Sheikh Hasina was naturally invited to be the chief guest at the reunion marking the 61st founding anniversary of the Bangladesh Chattra League (BCL) but an hour before she got to the Paltan maidan venue, two groups of BCL members were pelting chairs at each other and matters reached such a stage that invited guests were beginning to leave. The scuffles were finally brought under control by the intervention of the LGRD state minister, Jahangir Kabir Nanok, himself an erstwhile student leader of BCL.

Sheikh Hasina in her speech to the BCL reminded the students that their main duties lay in getting a proper education, she spoke of the greater role and responsibilities of students towards the society and the nation, she spoke of the responsibilities of students in the development of the country, she spoke of the glorious history of the BCL in the movements towards nation-statehood and finally she cautioned the students against getting involved in criminal activities such as terrorism and extortion. Thus, there is little doubt that Sheikh Hasina's exhortations to the BCL was all politically correct but whether the students were ready and willing to listen to it or follow it, remains in considerable doubt because ever since the 29 December election win by the AL, the BCL has been involved in
various sorts of conflicts with itself and with others and some of those conflicts have been destructive and violent. Besides, BCL activists or atleast supporters have been and still are continuously involved in criminal activities which Sheikh Hasina so strongly condemned and cautioned against.
The BCL is in many ways the bearer of the history of Bangladesh since its inception 61 years back - not only has the BCL been in the forefront of the Language Movement in 1952 but it actually provided leadership to many of the later movements for Bengali nationalism. In the period between 1970 and the start of the Liberation War on 25 March 1971, the BCL was the key in mobilizing public
opinion in favor of the AL's 6-point program which arguably was formulated at the Dhaka University by a group of talented students. Some would go as far as to say that the BCL, in that period, actually pushed the AL towards a social and political movement for the independence of Bangladesh which is evident from the fact that the 1st flag of an independent Bangladesh designed by the painter Quamrul Hasan was hoisted on the 2nd March 1971, by ASM Abdur Rab the then VP of Dhaka University Students' Union at the Dhaka University premise popularly known as Bat-tala. Much of the success of the Liberation War can also be attributed to students who participated in and fought with such gallantry and sacrifice in that war.
The BCL before independence and the BCL today are worlds apart; today's BCL being mostly motivated by greed for money and materials is immersed in criminality and corruption of all and every sort. As an organizational entity, the BCL today is nothing more than a reservoir for brawn and muscle power for its parent organization, the AL. As to how things have come to such a pass ought to bring about a lot of soul-searching for the AL leadership and that soul-searching ought to lead to appropriate corrective actions. Rhetorical, polemical and high-flown speeches once a year during founding anniversaries are not going to bring about any changes for the better in the Bangladesh Chattra League in particular and in students' politics in general.

editorial


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is an interesting article for Bangla readers. Maybe someone can render a competent translation - 

The Daily Amadershomoy - February 20, 2009


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Gunfire at DU, police raid hall*

Dhaka, Feb 22 (bdnews24.com)Hundreds of police began raiding a Dhaka University hall early Sunday after reports of gunfire between student activists.

Residents of Sergeant Zahurul Haque Hall (formerly Iqbal Hall) said "rival Chhatra League groups" had exchanged four to five rounds of gunfire at the hall gates on Saturday evening.

Hall provost Zahidul Islam said no injuries were reported.

"I was told by the security guards of the hall that at least two rounds of bullets were fired in the evening," said Islam.

"I informed the vice chancellor and proctor as soon as I heard of the incident," he said.

Bangladesh Chhatra League, the student wing of the ruling party, has come under a cloud of bad publicity, being accused of bullying and terror tactics on university campuses countrywide, since the new government came to power in January.

The student organisation was forced to dissolve its Jahangirnagar University unit less than a week ago, after rival factions fought a bloody gun battle there over control of residential halls.

BCL's Dhaka University unit general secretary, Sajjad Saqib Bachcha, said Saturday: "If the allegation against our Chhatra League members is found true, the organisation will take strict measures against them."

The small hours of Sunday, meanwhile, saw some eight to ten platoons, of 30 policemen each, raiding Sergeant Zahurul Haque Hall from about 1.30am while dozens of BCL activists staged a noisy protest.

Security guards at the hall said they had filed a general diary complaint with Shahbagh police over the gunfire earlier Saturday evening. 

Gunfire at DU, police raid hall :: Education :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

*Prevent harming democracy from back door: PM*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today (Sunday) called upon the people to remain alert so that none can harm the democracy of the country coming from the back door.

She said the democracy of the country have been hindered time to time in the name of Marshal law or promulgation of the state of emergency.

"We did not get democracy for a long time at a stretch," she said at the inauguration of a four-day orientation programme organised for members of the ninth parliament at Hotel Sonargaon in the city.

During the last two years, a move was on to float a king's party on government expenditure, but that could not be successful because of a bold role of the countrymen and support from the international community to the democracy.

Terming this parliament significant, she hoped that the lawmakers from all political parties would play their roles to make the House effective rising above the political differences.

*Referring to seating arrangement in parliament, Hasina said the Speaker has taken a move to resolve the problem and she hoped that the opposition would come to the House.
*
Somnath Chatterjee, Speaker of the Lok Sobha of India, said lawmakers should gather sufficient knowledge so that they could play significant roles in parliament in making laws.

The lawmakers should be friendly to each other and they should have mentality to work together and they would be respectful to each other.

Terming the opposition as one of the important pillars in parliamentary democracy, Somnath said, "The opposition should not oppose everything as they are in the opposition, they should give their important opinions and the government can accept it in the interest of the people."

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*More JMB grenades, explosives seized*

Police and Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) in separate drives *arrested seven more operatives of Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) from Gazipur, Jamalpur, and Nilphamari districts yesterday morning and Friday night.*

*They also recovered three grenades and a large amount of other explosives from the possession of the arrestees.
*
Gazipur police arrested four of the activists of the banned militant Islamist outfit, including a woman, with grenades and other explosives in their possession during a raid on a one-storey house in East Kalomeshwar of Sadar upazila early yesterday.

*The arrests and weapons recovery in Gazipur were made after seven other JMB operatives including three women had been arrested the day before with seven grenades, a huge quantity of other explosives, and jihadi books and CDs in their possession.
*
They new arrestees are identified as Nasrin Aktar, 22, Atikur Rahman, 20, Zahid Hasan, 21, and Masud Rana, 22.

Nasrin is from Chinir Bandar in Dinajpur, Zahid from Sherpur, and Rana and Atikur are from Gaibandha. They were living in that house for the last two months, locals said.

*The new arrests were made upon information given by Mamunur Rashid, a JMB operative who had exploded a grenade Friday afternoon injuring at least 13 people including nine police and three journalists while in handcuffs during a news briefing in the office of Gazipur police superintendent.
*
Nazmul Islam Khan, acting officer-in-charge of Joydevpur police station, told The Daily Star that the new arrestees said Nasrin's husband Mir Hossain is their leader. All of them confessed to being activists of the outlawed Islamist outfit, police added.

*The bomb disposal unit of Rab diffused the grenades this time.
*
In another drive, police arrested two JMB men from Sarishabari and Sadar upazilas of Jamalpur district Friday night. They are identified as Mukhlesur Rahman Mishu and Abdullahel Kafi.

Our Nilphamari correspondent reported that Rab arrested another JMB activist from a char (shoal) in the River Tista around 5:00am yesterday.

The arrestee is identified as Monowar Moulana, 45, son of Golam Farid of Solmari Alsiapara village in Jaldhaka upazila of the district.

Rab-5 arrested him on information given by the JMB operatives arrested earlier.

Officer-in-charge of Jaldhaka Police Station Narendra Nath Sarker confirmed the arrest, but said Rab had yet to hand him over to police.

Talking to The Daily Star, Rab Director General Hasan Mahmood Khandaker said, *"We can't say that JMB is not active, but now they are not that organised. They, however, are trying to reorganise themselves."
*
He declined to disclose the sources of JMB's explosives and funding, 'for the sake of investigation'.

Inspector General of Police Nur Mohammad said, "*JMB is still active, but not to the extent that we can't handle."
*
The IGP admitted that they suspect the JMB operatives collected the explosives and made the grenades and bombs to carry out attacks.

*The organisation didn't spring overnight, so it will take some time to defeat it,"* the IGP added. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

A very good news,hope they execute it.

*Defence to get extensive facelift*

The government today (Sunday) unveiled an extensive plan to strengthen the countrys *defence system by equipping the armed forces with more sophisticated weapons including tank-destroying missiles, frigates, choppers and patrol aircraft.
*
*Planning Minister AK Khandker told the parliament that the government would purchase the weapons and necessary equipment for the armed forces in the current and next financial year.*

The planning minister did not specify the approximate cost of the purchases. He said the government took measures to make the armed forces well equipped, well trained and well organised, considering the financial solvency of the country.

In reply to a query of ruling alliance lawmaker Zafar Iqbal Siddiqui, the minister in a scripted answer said the* process for signing an agreement was completed to procure anti-ship missile at a cost of Tk 120 crore for Navys Frigate this year.
*
*Its now awaiting the final approval of the government. Besides, work on setting up anti-aircraft missile at the Frigate is on, *the minister said.

Khandker said the process was underway to replace another three frigates of the Navy, which are aged over 50 years, by new ones.

Communications with different countries are going on to this effect, the minister said, describing the measures, which are among the long term plans to make the Navy as a three-dimensional force to meet the challenge of 21st century.

*International tender has already been floated to purchase choppers and maritime patrol air crafts to strengthen the maritime patrol and as a part of making the Navy as three-dimensional force, *said Khandker, also the former chief of the air force.

*On the plans to make the army well equipped, the planning minister said the government planned to purchase helicopters, tanks, armoured personnel carriers, anti-tank and aircraft missiles, sniper rifles, explosive, night vision, different types of modern radio equipments, vehicles, different types of arms and others related equipments in the current fiscal year of 2008-09.
*
*Initiatives are being taken to provide computerised modern and modern training to the army by setting up simulators at 27 training establishments and our standard of training of our army has been lauded all over the world, *the planning minister said.

The Daily Star - Details News

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Excellent!
Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Its all good but where is my submarines and Sukui???


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Blitz office attacked by pro government goons*

At 10am Sunday, local time, internationally-acclaimed journalist Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury, was attacked as he was working in the office of his newspaper, Weekly Blitz, by a gang of thugs claiming to be from Bangladeshs ruling Awami League. I spoke by telephone with Choudhury as he awaited medical treatment for eye, neck, and other injuries suffered in the attack. The renewed violence marks the first against him since he was abducted by Bangladesh s dreaded Rapid Action Battalion a year ago.

A large group led by one Shamim introducing himself to be an official of DGFI stormed Blitz premises and attacked newspaper staff until they found Choudhury. At that point, he said, they dragged me [and two staff] into the street where they beat them in broad daylightThey looted my office and stole my laptop with all my sensitive information. As of this writing, the attackers continue to occupy the Blitz office.

Police were impassive and seemed intimidated when the attackers emphasized their party membership and accused him of being an agent of the Israeli Mossad. They later threatened to attack his home should Choudhury go to the police again.

Choudhury was arrested in 2003 by government agents, in cooperation with Islamist forces, because of his advocacy of relations with Israel and religious equality, and his articles exposing the rise of radical Islam in Bangladesh . He was tortured and held for seventeen months and only released after strong pressure by human rights activist Dr. Richard Benkin and US Congressman Mark Kirk (R-IL). In 2007, the US Congress passed a Kirk-introduced resolution 409-1 calling on Bangladesh to stop harassing Choudhury and drop capital charges against him after extensive evidence confirmed them to be false, contrary to Bangladeshi law, and as admitted by successive Bangladeshi officials, maintained only to appease Islamists. The Bangladeshi government continues to remain in defiance of that resolution and its provisions.

A case has been lodged with Paltan Model Police Station. Case No. 65, under section 143, 448, 323, 342, 384, 380, 227 and 506. Police has already started searching for the culprits who were involved in this broad day crime.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What could be the reason for this?Just looting or more serious?This man really going through bad times.
Being Pro-Israeli is not advisable in Bangladesh.


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP MPs demand trial of Moeen, Iajuddin, Fakhruddin  

Mon, Feb 23rd, 2009 7:33 pm BdST 


Dhaka, Feb 23 (bdnews24.com)  Opposition BNP MPs have demanded trial of army chief Moeen U Ahmed, former president Iajuddin Ahmed and caretaker government chief Fakhruddin Ahmed for "torturing people" in the two years of emergency government. 

Speaking on disapproval of the supplementary budget for 2006-7 fiscal year, made by the caretaker government, the BNP MPs asked the government to also try former President Iajuddin Ahmed and former caretaker government head Fakhruddin Ahmed for same reason. 

"We are the victims of tortures of the 'IMF': I stands for Iajuddin, M for Moeen Uddin and F for Fakhruddin. 

"First try them, then the budget can be approved," BNP MP Shahid Uddin Chowdhury Anny told parliament Monday while delivering his speech on disapproval of the budgets during the last two years. 

Finance minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhit placed one supplementary and two original budgets for 2006-07, 2007-08 and 2008-09 fiscal years for parliament to pass. 

"This parliament can at least take a censure proposal against the IMF," said A B M Ashraf Uddin Nizam, another BNP MP. 

"Mr speaker, please look where the tax money went. Please check who suggested us to eat potato. 

"More than 100 Mercedes were bought and where did those go?" chief whip of the opposition Zainul Abdin Farroque said. 

"Please, look into it how he writes book being in service. Which rules permit this," he said, referring to the army chief. 

He said the caretaker government tried to implement the so-called "Minus Two Theory". 

Gen Moeen had urged people to eat potato instead of rice as rice price soared during the tenure of the military-installed interim administration. 

Recently, the general also wrote a book on politics of Bangladesh. 

Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury in his speech said the constitution didnot allow anyone to impose tax on people without parliament's approval. 

He said the caretaker government violated the constitution in making the budget for 2007-08 fiscal year. 

"Please, place the budget after taking actions against those who violated the constitution. Then the House will consider the passage of the budgets," Chowdhury said. 

He said all politicians were the victims of the two years of unconstitutional rule. 

BNP MPs demand trial of Moeen, Iajuddin, Fakhruddin :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

Moeen, Iajuddin, Fakhruddin

I would to see some devastation happen to these three Gaddar.......


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Al-zakir said:


> BNP MPs demand trial of Moeen, Iajuddin, Fakhruddin




What concerns me most about BNP policy is that it seems so self-centered. While we know that IMF did wrong things but in the particular case of the BNP they were thoroughly corrupt and rotten and deserved what they got. The people of BD also became disgusted with the BNP. How could this party make people like Falu, Harris Chowdhury, Luforzzaman Babur and others ministers or advisors? Why did the BNP choose the wives of these people to stand for elections and even Pintu was allowed to become a candidate? BNP should get over this and accuse IMF on other grounds like selling out the country to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Very good say....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Ganges Barrage scheme put on ice for decades*

Although the foundation stone of the Ganges Barrage Project was laid nearly three decades ago, successive governments could not even finalise a site for the barrage yet, leading to continuing deterioration of the ecology and agriculture of southern Bangladesh.

With no tangible action towards realising the project yet in sight, the people of the region and environmentalists are saying the entire region will continue to pay a heavy price as more rivers will dry up hampering navigability, irrigation, and fishing.

They say the deteriorating situation of the rivers will also increase salinity and siltation, affecting the livelihoods in the people in the entire region, while threatening the existence of the world's largest mangrove forest, the Sundarbans.

The new Awami League (AL) government, however, selected the project as one of its priorities. Water Resources Minister Romesh Chandra Sen already talked to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina about the project, said ministry officials.

"We are seriously thinking of constructing the barrage as it is becoming increasingly vital for the region's irrigation, fisheries and the environment," Romesh Chandra Sen told The Daily Star last week.

He said an expert body will visit the region to finalise a site for the proposed barrage. "We are considering the Pangsha-Sujanagar point of Rajbari and Pabna districts for the barrage, instead of the previous one near the Hardinge Bridge," he said.

Former electricity, water resources, and flood control minister Kazi Anwarul Haq laid a foundation stone for the proposed barrage at Moslempur point in Bheramara upazila of Kushtia on December 27, 1980.

An observer's bungalow was also built there to initiate construction of the barrage. The government then spent about Tk 15 crore to carry out a model study for the barrage. But since then the project hardly had any headway till date.

The history of the Ganges Barrage Project dates back to 1957, when the erstwhile Pakistani regime took an initiative to build a barrage on the Padma, three kilometres downstream from the Hardinge Bridge, after India had started constructing the Farakka Barrage across the Ganges River, about 11 miles up stream from the common border, according to Bangladesh Water Development Board (BWDB) in Kushtia.

"Had the barrage been constructed, the problems would not have deepened to the present extent," said Mir Sazzad Hossain, a member of Bangladesh-India Joint Rivers Commission (JRC). "We would be able to resolve the crises by effectively using harnessed water if the barrage had been built," he added.

Sazzad said a site for the project will be finalised after carrying out yet another model study.

The people of the southern region have been demanding the barrage for a long time, especially farmers and fishermen who are directly affected by less water in the rivers in dry seasons.

Manjer Ali, a farmer of Charkol village in Mirpur upazila of Kushtia, who cultivated rice on four bighas of land, said they are frightened in dry seasons thinking of where they would get water.

Another farmer, Ansar Talukdar said they are forced to spend additional money for irrigation increasing the production cost. "It also hampers production," he added.

They demanded that the government takes an effective measure for immediately building their long desired barrage to save the region, covering the country's 37 percent area.

They also said the region has been facing manifold crises due to India's unilateral holding of water with the Farakka Barrage, which has been posing a great environmental threat to the coastal area around the Sundarbans, a world heritage site for conservation.

The flow of once mighty Padma River has also ebbed alarmingly, leading to drying up of at least 15 other big and small rivers in the region.

The Ganges Barrage Project was designed to harness water of the River Padma and to divert it to those 15 rivers during dry seasons.

A 1991 government data show, since Farrakka Barrage became operational in 1975, the region has been incurring a loss of more than Tk 300 crore each year through additional spending for dredging and irrigation.

"The River Gorai used to channel water to other rivers of the region. But that hasn't been possible for years due to scarcity of water in the Gorai," said Sazzad Hossain, terming the proposed barrage as the ultimate solution for all the problems.

As about 15 rivers in the region are facing severe ebb, saline water is also entering into the rivers easily, increasing salinity in the upper streams too, posing threat to the ecology of the Sundarbans, said environmentalists.

Due to a lack of water in the Padma, the Ganges-Kabadak Irrigation Project, which was initiated in 1959 bringing 1.16 lakh hectares of land under irrigation, is also not running well.

If the Ganges Barrage was built, the experts said, it would increase navigability of the rivers in the region decreasing salinity in the rivers, ultimately saving the Sundarbans, and the population of the region. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> What could be the reason for this?Just looting or more serious?This man really going through bad times.
> Being Pro-Israeli is not advisable in Bangladesh.



Even Awami hate this ******......Did they broke his arms and legs and black eyes. ...


----------



## Al-zakir

Tuesday, February 24, 2009
Tifa, Transit, S Asian Taskforce

BNP threatens tough programmes

Unb, Dhaka

The opposition BNP yesterday threatened to launch tough programmes if any anti-state agreement is signed by the government with any country.

No one has the right to strike any deal with any country that goes against the spirit of our independence and sovereignty, said BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain.

He was addressing a roundtable titled 'Trade and Investment Framework Agreement (TIFA)- Transit - South Asian Regional Taskforce vs Independence and Sovereignty' organised by 'Student Leaders of the 80s', a platform of former students leaders, at the Jatiya Press Club in the afternoon.

Delwar said people have been protecting the country's independence and sovereignty with great patriotism, not to make it subservient to any country.

He said BNP is always vocal when it comes to protection of the independence and sovereignty. We did that in the past and we'll do that in the future too, as BNP is the party of this soil and the people of this country.

He said BNP wants to cooperate with the government in doing things that ensure welfare of the people and protect the interests of the country.

Presided over by SM Kamaluddin Chowdhury, one of the 80s student leaders, the roundtable was also addressed by former minister and BNP leader Shah Mohammad Moazzem Hossain, JAGPA leader Shafiul Alam Prodhan and Jatiya Press Club President Shawkat Mahmu


Now way Indian getting any of these. Everyone should unite when comes to national security. If Bd exist with sovereignty than we will be around to live with pride.



The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Parliament to probe Sircar*

Dhaka, Mar 16 (bdnews24.com)Speaker Abdul Hamid, in the face of demands by MPs, has announced that a parliamentary committee will be constituted to investigate corruption charges against his predecessor Muhammad Jamiruddin Sircar.

He said Monday he would instruct the Comptroller and Auditor General's office to audit accounts of all speakers in a first such instance in Bangladesh.

"As demanded by some of the MPs, I will form the probe committee within two to three days and place the proposal in the House," Hamid told parliament in an unscheduled debate on Sircar, now a BNP candidate for the Bogra-6 constituency in the upcoming by-polls.

"As most of the MPs have talked about the corruption of Muhammad Jamiruddin Sircar by name, the committee will only investigate the alleged corruption of [Sircar]".

All the MPs thanked the speaker by thumbing desks.

BNP MP Abul Khayer Bhuiyan demanded that the activities of all speakers since 1972 be investigated.

Hamid made the announcement as Awami League MP Suranjit Sengupta, Fazle Rabbi Mia, Shajahan Khan and Workers' Party MP Rashed Khan Menon demanded formation of the probe committee on Sircar.

They said he had committed corruption in his seven years in office.

Menon initiated the debate after the scheduled question-answer session. He took floor on a point of order and said the parliament secretariat was in disorder.

"This mess is a legacy of the irregularities going on for the last seven years. What should I say about [Sircar] who I respect much?

"I urge you to form an enquiry committee to investigate the irregularities," he said.

Shajahan Khan said Sircar made compromises with the emergency government and agreed to hand over the NAM flats to cover up his corruption.

He accused the former speaker of corruption in appointing employees, planting grass in fields and beautifying parliament.

Sircar, Hamid said, misused powers of the speaker and misappropriated money from the speaker's medical fund.

"People should know about it," Khan said.

"I demand that you form an all-party probe body to investigate his corruption".

Fazle Rabbi Mia said the parliamentary standing committee chairmen used to get an employee and a personal assistant to run their offices.

The temporary employees were supposed to be appointed by the chairmen according to their choices, not by the parliament secretariat, he said.

"But the MLSS and the PA were appointed by Sircar when the (eighth) parliament expired.

"We have to investigate how the appointments were made.

"I urge you to form a parliamentary inquiry committee to investigate his corruption," he said.

The speaker in his ruling said, "It cannot be that as speaker I will misappropriate, but nobody will talk about it."

"He appointed 42 permanent staff members when parliament expired and even when the state of emergency was enforced. There was no existence of standing committees," said Hamid.

"They were supposed to temporary staff, (but) they have been appointed permanently."

He said the parliament secretariat had been paying them salaries for years without work. 

Parliament to probe Sircar :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh's new government facing fresh challenges*

2009-03-18 22:34:16 

by Shams Chowdhury

DHAKA, March 18 (Xinhua) -- After overcoming the crucial aftermath of last month's border guard mutiny, Bangladesh's new government led by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is facing newer challenges of the impact of the global economic downturn, power shortage and foreign direct investment.

The Feb. 25-26 mutiny staged by members of paramilitary border force Bangladesh Rifle (BDR) at their headquarters in capital Dhaka that left more than 70 people dead had virtually put her new government in tatters.

The mutiny against the commanding army officers had slowed down the administrative functions as the two-month old government was fully occupied to tackle its aftermath of reported grievance in the country's armed forces.

In last few days Hasina has massively reshuffled the civil administration, the police department and the army hierarchy, putting the things in the right track to meet her ambitious election manifesto.

Political analysts say dusts started settling down. Hasina who assumed the office on Jan. 6 now has established her grip over the evolving situation.

But a critical task before Hasina who came to power for the second term after 1996-2001 is to complete the ongoing investigations into the BDR mutiny and bring the killers to justice.

However, apart from the BDR incident, analysts say newer challenges are waiting for the new government as the country has felt pinch of the ongoing global financial meltdown.

The economic downturn has already started whipping the country's manpower export and apparel sector, the country's potential means to earn foreign exchanges.

Last year Bangladesh received record amount of remittance of 9.02 billion U.S. dollars but recruiting agencies here said the remittance, which contribute to 12 percent of GDP, will shrink this year as worker recipient countries stopped recruiting workers in the wake of the economic contraction.

Recently Malaysia has canceled 55,000 visas for Bangladesh workers. Some 400,000 Bangladeshi labors are working in construction, agriculture and service sectors of that country, a major recipient country of Bangladeshi workers.

The garment sector, accounting for more than 76 percent of total export earning, is also receiving less orders from European and American buyers battered by the recession.

President of Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Association Abdus Salam Morshedi said buyers' order has already shrunk by 25 percent following the recession.

To cope with the situation the country's apex trade body Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry proposed 60 billion taka (about 857.1 million U.S. dollars) stimulus plans to support the apparel and other sectors facing the impact.

Bangladesh's Finance Minister AMA Muhith recently admitted thatsome export sectors have been hit by the recession. He apprehended "serious problem" at the least for the next two fiscal years (2009-10, 2010-11).

Expressing his concern, the finance minister said "We are in a tight situation for next two years...I'm really anxious about how to move on."

The minister hinted the government is likely to announce a bailout package for the business sector early next month. A high-powered all party task force headed by Muhith will sit on March 24to map out a crisis-shooting plan.

World Bank vice-president for South Asia Isabel Guerrero who came here early this month suggested strengthening the social safety-net program to face the fallout of the global recession.

As summer season is coming, the formidable power crisis has become another challenge to the government, as authorities is seemed unable to meet the demand of power during the upcoming peak season.

According to control room of Power Ministry, the country generates over 3,300 MW electricity on average against a demand for more than 4,500 MW currently. But the situation will obviously worsen in summer.

Hasina's two-and-half-month old government is now also trying to focus on how to tackle unemployment and to bring overseas investment to boost economy and fulfill her ambitious election manifesto.

News Analysis: Bangladesh's new government facing fresh challenges_English_Xinhua


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Rulers turning Bangladesh into a land of panic*

*Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury*

When Sheikh Hasina [the present Prime Minister, who was elected through a landslide victory in December 29, 2008 general election] announced her electoral manifesto titled Vision 2021  Changing the days, people of Bangladesh, once again thought, this time, possibly, the daughter of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman might be having a real charisma for the nation as she might also have learnt some lesson during two-years interim government rule, which pushed her inside prison on series of corruption charges. But, gradually aspiration, dream and hope of the people of Bangladeshi are getting faded, when Sheikh Hasinas government, instead of ensuring peace and prosperity for the people, has very successfully turned the country into a land of panic.

Everywhere is a kind of insecurity and panic. The country is under the blanket of unknown risk of terror attack. Extra security measures are already taken within the Presidential Palace, Prime Ministers office and residence as well as National Parliament House, in fear of Islamist militant attack. Such tension and panic is increasing with the statements of the members of the government as well as some intellectuals and officials.

Newly appointed commissioner of Dhaka Metropolitan Police invited Principals of all the English medium and missionary educational institutions in the Capital to alert them about possible terror attack. Subsequently, members of law enforcement agencies are deployed in most of the educational institutions, thus creating a kind of panic in the minds of the students and guardians.

This is a terrible situation, where we have to send children to educational institutions under extreme risk, said a concerned guardian.

Bangladeshis are already passing through very difficult time. Terrific load-shedding, water crisis, economic crisis, increase in various forms of crimes including theft, robbery, hijacking, extortion etc are making lives very complicated. And, now the latest episode of attack fear, will surely add to the sufferings and agonies of the people of Bangladesh.

Although people are pushed into increased sufferings, ruling government is continuing its own-styled propaganda to convince the local and international community that, there was hands of Islamist militants behind the February 25-26 Massacre inside Bangladesh Rifles [BDR] headquarters in Dhaka, which killed more than 70 army officers.

Commerce Minister, Lt. Col [Retired] Faruk Khan is leading such campaign while others are also joining this notion. Home Minister, Sahara Khatun categorically told reporters on March 20, 2009 that countrys law and order situation was in the worst ever form.

Faruk Khan is the chief coordinator of the three investigation committees formed to find out facts behind the brutal massacre inside BDR headquarters. It may be mentioned here that, Bangladesh Army, government and Criminal Investigation Department [CID] are conducting separate investigations into the matter. Although Faruk Khan categorically blamed the Islamist militants and saw foreign connection behind the bloody massacre, none of the investigation committees ever endorsed such statement. Even CID, an investigation agency under Ministry of Home Affairs, categorically said that, they were yet to trace any militant connection to this massacre.

Investigators have so far arrested several mutineer BDR soldiers including a city leader of the ruling party for their involvement behind the massacre. Although nothing related to the interrogation of the arrested Awami League leader is reported to the press, some newspapers in Bangladesh are continuing to publish scoop on the investigation quoting anonymous sources within intelligence agencies.

There is also serious confusion about the modus of trial of the killers of February 25-26 massacre and their collaborators in Bangladesh. On March 19, 2009, local and international news media published news stating that these people will be tried in court martial.

Agencies quoted the minister, "We have decided to try the mutineers under court martial, as the BDR is commanded and managed by the army regulations," Shafique Ahmed, minister for Law, Justice and parliamentary affairs.

Rejecting the news in local and international media, quoting his own statement, Minister Shafiq Ahmed on March 20, 2009 said, government has not taken any decision on the modus of trial into the BDR Massacre.

He said such decision can only be taken on receipt of the investigation report. Meanwhile, chief coordinator of the investigation teams as well as Commerce Minister Faruk Khan said, investigation into the BDR Massacre issue will take much longer time.

Retired Lt. Col. Faruk Khan is continuing to give his assumptive statements on the possible figures behind the BDR Carnage. Experts opine that the probe committees are still halfway through their investigations into the February carnage. And any individual with minimum element of sanity will agree that the findings must be shrouded in confidentiality until they are finished.

Khan even told reporters that, Islamist militants have penetrated inside Bangladeshi law enforcing and disciplined forces. He repeated his assertion a week later and, to make it juicier from his party's standpoint, said proofs of some civilians with links to JMB had also been found. Most political analysts perceive it as an oblique caveat, an attempt to fudge an honest and truthful investigation, and, if one may, to let the real culprits off the hook. Even his colleagues in the government, as well as the chief investigator, have publicly distanced themselves from Col Faruk's views. Both the LGRD Minister Syed Ashraful Islam and Law Minister Barrister Shafiq Ahmed have said it would be premature to point finger at anyone until the probes are complete. Chief Investigator Abdul Quahhar Akhond said nothing could be assumed on who was or were behind the carnage until the last piece of evidence was examined. In an enquiry like this, implications and ramifications may emerge at the last moment.

There is also question to the need to have any coordinator at all and that too in the person of a highly partisan politician like Faruk Khan. As many as five independent agencies conducted investigation into Mumbai massacre on 27 November 2008. But there was no coordinator, not to speak at all of a political coordinator.
Three agencies worked separately to get to the bottom of the World Trade Center attack issue in New York on 11 September, 2001. But there was no coordinator, not to speak of a political coordinator. Neither was any politician involved in any of those investigations. The tasks were left entirely to the specialists. Why then do you need a coordinator unless the intention is to prejudice the investigation?

Dhakas front-ranking weekly newspaper, Holiday, raised several questions related to the BDR carnage of February 25-26. It said, Why did the government not let the army follow its basic military manual and move in soon after the mutiny broke out?

Who is the beneficiary of this decision? Why did the government allow more than 24 hours to let the rebels flee with arms and ammunitions and the properties they looted from the army officer's quarters? These are tough questions, and they will continue to beg answers for God knows how many light years. But the immediate job of the coordinator is to see that the investigators don't spend too much time on it.

The fourth and the fifth aim of the coordination is perhaps most interesting. The fourth is to see if the entire incident could be exploited to catch some political rivals with charges of their involvement in the carnage.

Federal Bureau of Investigation [FBI team, which arrived in Bangladesh to investigate the February Massacre case, said the carnage at BDR headquarters last month was a conspiracy.

The FBI agents made the observation after comparing the BDR incident with mutinies staged by military and paramilitary forces in other countries, said officials of Criminal Investigation Department [CID] after a meeting with the team.

There are several indications and even certain degree of evidences that a number of front-ranking politicians, mostly belonging to the ruling party were directly or indirectly involved behind the BDR Carnage. The government is under tremendous pressure from such powerful perpetrators in silently killing the investigation thus bringing out a cooked-up imaginary story to the nation and the global community regarding the carnage. As part of such efforts and pressures, important figures in the government are continuing to give senseless statements regarding the bloody massacre.

Meanwhile, panic generated by the ruling party and its allies in the government has put the very image of Bangladesh into deep crisis. International investments will not only decline for such panic spreading strategy, but many of the investors may even withdraw from this country. There will be severe adverse affect on countrys manpower export sector. Moreover, such propaganda will paint Bangladesh as a country under acute threat crisis from the militants. Do the members in the ruling party at least think about such negative impacts? Or, they are ready to turn Bangladesh into a land, where foreign forces will need to come for combating militancy? And, the ruling party is in this dangerous game, just for the sake of salvaging their own partymen, who plotted, conspired and collaborated the killers in February. Shame on such unpatriotic people!

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*6000 PEOPLE LAND ARRESTED IN BANGLADESH*

Special Correspondent

In a latest move, Bangladesh government has imposed restrictions on above 3,000 suspected war criminals, mostly belonging to opposition political parties, from leaving the country.

Law minister Barrister Shafiq Ahmed told reporters, The government had already imposed a restriction on suspected war criminals that prevents them from travelling abroad.

Earlier in another move, government sent at least four list of various people, such as politicians, businessmen, industrialists, bankers, journalists, ex civil and military officers etc., to the immigration department, baring them from leaving the country.

Names in the lists mostly belong to political opponents of the ruling party.

Total number of people, restricted from leaving Bangladesh now stands above 6,000. This is for the first time, such a huge number of people are barred from travelling abroad.

Some of the people were even not allowed to leave on medical ground despite specific orders from the higher courts.

In authoratarian regimes, such moves are regularly taken, which is termed by international community and human rights groups as Land Arrest.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

'Suspected war criminals'? Sounds like a political victimization campaign is about to begin.

How independent is the judiciary in Bangladesh right now? And will such cases go in front of the regular courts or special courts set up by the new government?


----------



## TopCat

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> 'Suspected war criminals'? Sounds like a political victimization campaign is about to begin.
> 
> How independent is the judiciary in Bangladesh right now? And will such cases go in front of the regular courts or special courts set up by the new government?



War criminals are not entitled to any regular court protection. They will be tried under war crime tribunal.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> 'Suspected war criminals'? Sounds like a political victimization campaign is about to begin.
> 
> How independent is the judiciary in Bangladesh right now? And will such cases go in front of the regular courts or special courts set up by the new government?



Yes this is probably the beginning of political repression in the name of war crimes. It is unlikely there will be a fair trial process. Everyone who is a threat to this government will be classified as a war criminal.


----------



## TopCat

*Hasina's doc made BSMMU VC *
Tue, Mar 24th, 2009 11:17 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 



Dhaka, Mar 24 (bdnews24.com)  Prime Minister Sheik Hasina's personal physician Prof Pran Gopal Dutta has been appointed as new vice chancellor of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University. 

Chairman of neuromedicine, Prof Anisul Haque, and chairman of neonatology, Prof Shahidullah, were appointed as pro vice-chancellors, the health ministry said in a press release on Tuesday. 

President of BSMMU Teachers Association, Prof Muazzem Hossain, was appointed treasurer. 

Former VC Nazrul Islam, along with his pro-VCs and treasurer, resigned his post on Sunday, citing 'personal reasons', though Islam also said at the time he had faced pressures from doctors and other quarters over appointments to vacant posts.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This again solidify that, caretaker govt should have finished reform agenda including minus 2.
We just back to square one now within 2 mos.


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

We are actually in a *"Totalitarian"* state.If we were to become at this state,it was better under the rule of military.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> We are actually in a *"Totalitarian"* state.If we were to become at this state,it was better under the rule of military.



I think most people are hoping this government ends soon. No one realised the AL would make such a mess and so soon.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*'Militancy not a threat to our image, yet'*

Dhaka, March 25 (bdnews24.com)Foreign minister Dipu Moni says she does not see 'militancy' as a threat to the country's image abroad right now as terrorism was not being faced by Bangladesh alone.

Hours before her departure for Malaysia on Wednesday, the foreign minister told journalists: "Right at this moment, I don't consider militancy, if the situation does not deteriorate further, as a challenge for the country's image."

"Many countries in the world have been facing the menace of terrorism and militancy. This is not a problem only in Bangladesh or any particular country," Dipu Moni told reporters at her first press conference since her appointment as foreign minister on Jan 6

"Like many countries, business activities, investments and their foreign relations go uninterrupted despite terrorist and militant attacks. These are also going in our country," she said.

As reporters pressed her on a number of ministers recently cautioning the country of militant attacks on different civilian targets, Dipu Moni said militancy could not go deeper following the victory of secular democratic parties in the Dec 29 elections.

With the foreign minister preparing to leave for Kuala Lumpur later in the day, she also revealed that a "politically sensitive" statement made by the Bangladesh labour counsellor in Kuala Lumpur might have caused the cancellation of 55,000 Malaysian visas for Bangladeshi workers.

She, however, said the demand for Bangladeshi workers in Southeast Asian nations was still high despite global recession.

Dipu Moni is set to attend the general assembly of the ruling party of Malaysia as representative of the prime minister. Labour and overseas employment minister Mosharraf Hossain will join her, flying from Geneva.

Business concerns

On Monday, the head of the country's top trade body had said excessive references to militancy could tarnish Bangladesh's image in the international community, having a direct negative impact on the economy.

"We all should be aware that if there is too much talk of militancy, others might take it to be true," FBCCI president Annisul Huq said in a pre-budget discussion.

He attributed the references to 'militant activity' in the country for refusal of foreign visas to two FBCCI directors.

"There are also rumours in the air that the Malaysian government cancelled the work permits of 55,000 Bangladeshi workers due to militant activities here," Huq said.

"I don't believe this personally, but if it is true, it's really a sad instance for us," said Huq.

Huq was speaking amid widespread reports in the media that militancy may be on the rise in Bangladesh and speculation that the Feb 25-26 BDR mutiny may also have had militant links.

Massive arms haul at Bhola madrasa

Meanwhile, the Rapid Action Battalion on Tuesday seized a massive cache of arms and ammunition, bomb-making materials and equipment from a madrasa complex at Borhanuddin Upazila, some 20 kilometres from Bhola district headquarters.

The elite anticrime force detained four suspected militants including two staffers of Green Crescent Madrasa and Orphanage at Ram Keshobpur in Sachra union in the three-hour raid from noon on the madrasa.

Leader of the Barisal-8 RAB team, which carried out the raid, Major K M Mamun said 'Green Crescent' was found to be an 'NGO' based in London.

The recovery includes four handguns, four shotguns, 700 handgun and 200 shotgun bullets, two binoculars, two remote-control devices, six life jackets, 20 facemasks, two walkie-talkies and as many mobile phones. 

&#39;Militancy not a threat to our image, yet&#39; :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

--------------------------------------------------------------

....... and so according to Dipu Bhabi we should wait for the militancy issue to start affecting our national image and then shut about it??? A wonderful foreign policy suggestion from the secular democratic bhabi. 

.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh probes British connection to JMB den*

Bangladesh security forces said today that an Islamic seminary where they found a "mini-ordnance factory" during a crackdown on suspected militants was owned by a British-based charity.

A London-based charity was running the Green Crescent Madrassa and Orphanage, which was opened only 45 days ago on the remote southern island of Bhola, a Rapid Action Battalion commander (RAB) said.

The RAB has so far arrested four people including a teacher and three caretakers and has launched a hunt for the owner of the charity, a British citizen known by his nickname Faisal, KM Mamunur Rashid said.

*"It is a big madras's and we have so far gathered that this whole compound is being used for militant training. The charity also has plans to build two more madras's in Bhola,"* he said.

The RAB commander added that *after more than a day of searching, security officials have found books encouraging Muslims to take up arms, a large cache of weapons, thousands of bullets and explosives.
*
*"It's a mini-ordinance factory. We have found huge amounts of ammunition and enough equipment to make several hundred grenades and improvised explosive devices," *he said

Bangladesh authorities have long viewed madras's as being recruiting grounds for Islamic militant groups. The country was hit by a series of coordinated bomb attacks in August 2005.

The seizure comes as authorities investigate dozens of Muslim charities in the impoverished country over allegations they are funding extremists.

The probe is in response to last month's mutiny at a military base in the capital, Dhaka, in which Islamic militants are suspected to have played a role.

More than 70 people were killed, including at least 56 senior army officers, in the revolt at the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters.

The Daily Star - Details News

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any comments about the timing of this?


----------



## M_Saint

As I have predicted that the trial of 'War Criminals' will be another grand deception, it is becomming true. Question is why on earth the trial can't be in held on regular court? The idea of having a 'Special Tribunal' is actually setting up the stage to try political opponents of JI/SHIBIR leaders. If Pakistanis stay mum and don't hunt 'Indian war criminals' up to the last one then their time will also come like this IMO. Today JI leaders are helpless, that's why IND is taking advantage of the situation and their liquidation would create vacuum for 'Islamic revival' that would pvae way path of Hinduization. 

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> As I have predicted that the trial of 'War Criminals' will be another grand deception, it is becomming true. Question is why on earth the trial can't be in held on regular court? The idea of having a 'Special Tribunal' is actually setting up the stage to try political opponents of JI/SHIBIR leaders. If Pakistanis stay mum and don't hunt 'Indian war criminals' up to the last one then their time will also come like this IMO. Today JI leaders are helpless, that's why IND is taking advantage of the situation and their liquidation would create vacuum for 'Islamic revival' that would pvae way path of Hinduization.
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::



There wont be Shibir leaders, but few Top JI leadership will be tried specially if they had role in intellectuals killing. 
In the grassroot you will see mostly village touts, who did most of the massacares joining Rajakar Bahini.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> There wont be Shibir leaders, but few Top JI leadership will be tried specially if they had role in intellectuals killing.
> In the grassroot you will see mostly village touts, who did most of the massacares joining Rajakar Bahini.


Almost all of the Shibir leaders have borne after 71, so their trials would bother even the 'Foolish of the fools' but have you noticed the killings of Shibir leaders throughout the country (Nomani is the latest in Rajshahi Univv)? Those are systematic, planned and organized assassinations to root out the 'Reviving efforts' of Islamic systems IMO (Judiciary, Legislator, Banking, Financial etc). And my research proves that it is the hidden objective of the INDO-ZION led so-called WOT. The heads of the JI are only surviving people that can carry on struggle of Islamic state hood since there is qualitative and intellectual vacuum in BNP or other Islamic party's leaderships. And by liquidating them, IND will establish its dominance over us for a long time. Also it makes me laugh when you say that they will be tried for intellectual murders since they are ones that have been asking for judicial inquiry about it. So, now I ask you again, why don't you want to take the challenge on trying them in a third and neutral country? Let's extend it by putting 'my head' as a prize if you find them guilty, will you do the same if you can't? Are you ready to accept the challenge?


And by liquidating them IND will establish its dominence over us for long time. Also it makes me laugh when you say that they will be tried for intellectual murders since they are ones that have been asking for judicial inquiry about it. So, now I ask you again why don't you want them to take the challenge on trying them in a third and neutral country? Let's extend it by putting 'my head' as a prize if you find them guilty, will you do the same? Are you ready to accept the challenge?


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> I think most people are hoping this government ends soon. No one realised the AL would make such a mess and so soon.



One of the unique characteristic of Awami is that they talk big yet deliver zero. They inherit it from Mujib. Expect anything but disappointment from Awami league...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh blocking free expression*

By Rater Zonaki

Hong Kong, China  Freedom of expression and freedom of the media have become key issues around the world, especially with the advent of the Internet, which has broadened the opportunities for innumerable individuals, institutions and communities to express their views without restriction.

Bangladesh has not yet been able to connect the majority of its population with the Internet, however, because of outdated policies and practices. Corporations, non-government organizations and private institutions are more advanced in the use of information technologies than are public institutions.

Public officials are too lazy to check their email regularly. Sending an email to an official address is unlikely to get a response. On most occasions emails are bounced back to the sender.

There are three reasons that Internet communication is ineffective. First, a serious shortage of electricity means that local Internet servers cannot be maintained without interruption in many places. Secondly, the lack of computers with Internet access in many parts of the country means the habit of online communication has not taken hold in Bangladesh. Thirdly, an email does not carry a bribe to a public official, so there is no incentive to respond through this medium.

Moreover, many people who do have Internet access are not yet accustomed to checking their email even once a day. The sender of the message must inform the recipient by telephone to check the email if it is important.

At the same time, there is also a small group of people who cannot think of passing the day without checking their email.

During her election campaign Sheikh Hasina, who is now prime minister, pledged to build up a "digital Bangladesh." She has followed through on this by holding Internet conferences with activists of her party and selected citizens. But so far, the majority of the people can only hope that access to this modern technology with its ease of communication will be expanded to the whole nation, instead of only to politically chosen persons.

Journalists and the print and electronic media always come to the forefront to raise their voices on behalf of the voiceless persons everywhere in the world. The standard of freedom of expression in a country can be judged by its press and the protections afforded to journalists.

Since colonial times Bangladesh had been nourishing freedom of expression as a right belonging to its people. The media contributed immensely to the countrys independence movement and its quest for sovereignty. There were a number of journalists among the 3 million liberation martyrs.

In theory, according to the Constitution of Bangladesh, freedom of expression is enshrined as a fundamental right. However, in reality the opposite is true. Under every regime journalists have faced threats and intimidation and media have been subject to censorship. The atmosphere created in the country compels the media to practice self-censorship when it comes to reporting abuses of power by the armed forces and leaders of the ruling political parties.

In the past decade, a number of journalists who have failed to practice self-censorship have been victims of assassination. The families of these journalists are still waiting for justice; there are allegations that respective governments have provided impunity to the perpetrators of these crimes.

Prior to the parliamentary election in December, 2008, the Bangladeshis expected that an elected government would realize the importance of freedom of expression and protect those in the media. The Bangladesh Awami League also made its pledges in this regard. Ironically, after the election the government has been found reluctant to respect the rights of the press.

For example, the editor of an English national daily newspaper has been under threat for weeks for being too outspoken. His car was chased by six gunmen on two motorbikes in Dhaka on the evening of March 5. Luckily he was not in the car at the time; his driver escaped with his life by speeding off.

A complaint was registered with the local police concerning this incident, but the authorities have not been able to arrest any of the gunmen nor have they taken any initiative to protect the journalist. On the other hand, a politically powerful person reportedly suggested that the journalist "control" his views.

Bangladesh should be facilitating freedom of speech and encouraging its people to express their views independently, without fear or favor. If the conscientious segment of the country's population is held at gunpoint, the future is bleak for the nation and the aspirations of its people.

The government should not fail to protect the journalists who speak out for the ordinary voiceless people. It should extend to the people affordable information technology of the current century, and encourage its active use by public officials.

If the nation wants to achieve progress in terms of democracy and infrastructure, it needs more than just election pledges.

--

(Rater Zonaki is the pseudonym of a human rights defender based in Hong Kong, working at the Asian Human Rights Commission. He is a Bangladeshi national who has worked as a journalist and human rights activist in his country for more than a decade, and as editor of publications on human rights and socio-cultural issues.) 

Bangladesh blocking free expression - upiasia.com


----------



## Al-zakir

*Ershad's motorcade attacked in Kurigram: 5 hurt*



supporters of Zafar Ali, an Awami League candidate attacked the vehicles of Ershad's motorcade at about 11:30am

Sunday March 29 2009 15:47:02 PM BDT

At least five people were injured and seven vehicles damaged as the motorcade of Jatiya Party Chairman HM Ershad came under attack at Kathalbari Bazar in the Kurigram town today (Sunday).(The Daily Star)

Supporters of Zafar Ali, an Awami League candidate in the by-election to the parliament, stopped the motorcade of Ershad and asked him not to go to Kurigram. They also chanted anti-Ershad slogans.

As the Zatiay Party chief was going to Kurgram defying the bar, the supporters of Zafar attacked the vehicles of Ershad's motorcade at about 11:30am, injuring five people and damaging seven vehicles.

One of the injured was identified as Col (retd) Kader, Member of Parliament from Gaibandha-1, reports our Kurigramm correspondent.

Talking to reporters at Kurigram Circuit House, Ersahd said, "Awami League leaders and activists are responsible for this unexpected incident. If the administration is unable to give me proper security, we will withdraw from the coming by-election."

"I have already informed the prime minister's press secretary about the incident," the Jatiya Party chief said.

When contacted, Zafar Ali told The Daily Star, "It was pre-planned by the Jatiya Party itself for making an opportunity to blame the Awami League. They have done this intentionally."

Humayun Kabir, officer-in-charge of the Kurigram Sadar Police Station, told The Daily Star that no case or diary was filed about the incident, adding "We will take proper action when a case will be filed."

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=254929


----------



## Straight

Al-zakir said:


> *Ershad's motorcade attacked in Kurigram: 5 hurt*
> 
> 
> 
> supporters of Zafar Ali, an Awami League candidate attacked the vehicles of Ershad's motorcade at about 11:30am
> 
> Sunday March 29 2009 15:47:02 PM BDT
> 
> At least five people were injured and seven vehicles damaged as the motorcade of Jatiya Party Chairman HM Ershad came under attack at Kathalbari Bazar in the Kurigram town today (Sunday).(The Daily Star)
> 
> Supporters of Zafar Ali, an Awami League candidate in the by-election to the parliament, stopped the motorcade of Ershad and asked him not to go to Kurigram. They also chanted anti-Ershad slogans.
> 
> As the Zatiay Party chief was going to Kurgram defying the bar, the supporters of Zafar attacked the vehicles of Ershad's motorcade at about 11:30am, injuring five people and damaging seven vehicles.
> 
> One of the injured was identified as Col (retd) Kader, Member of Parliament from Gaibandha-1, reports our Kurigramm correspondent.
> 
> Talking to reporters at Kurigram Circuit House, Ersahd said, "Awami League leaders and activists are responsible for this unexpected incident. If the administration is unable to give me proper security, we will withdraw from the coming by-election."
> 
> "I have already informed the prime minister's press secretary about the incident," the Jatiya Party chief said.
> 
> When contacted, Zafar Ali told The Daily Star, "It was pre-planned by the Jatiya Party itself for making an opportunity to blame the Awami League. They have done this intentionally."
> 
> Humayun Kabir, officer-in-charge of the Kurigram Sadar Police Station, told The Daily Star that no case or diary was filed about the incident, adding "We will take proper action when a case will be filed."
> 
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=254929




....a short-lived honeymoon


----------



## Al-zakir

Straight said:


> ....a short-lived honeymoon



You got that rite. I don't feel sorry for Ershad or his party. They weaken the Bangladeshi nationalist power. He is a sold out. They deserve it and worst to come.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Almost all of the Shibir leaders have borne after 71, so their trials would bother even the 'Foolish of the fools' but have you noticed the killings of Shibir leaders throughout the country (Nomani is the latest in Rajshahi Univv)? Those are systematic, planned and organized assassinations to root out the 'Reviving efforts' of Islamic systems IMO (Judiciary, Legislator, Banking, Financial etc). And my research proves that it is the hidden objective of the INDO-ZION led so-called WOT. The heads of the JI are only surviving people that can carry on struggle of Islamic state hood since there is qualitative and intellectual vacuum in BNP or other Islamic party's leaderships. And by liquidating them, IND will establish its dominance over us for a long time. Also it makes me laugh when you say that they will be tried for intellectual murders since they are ones that have been asking for judicial inquiry about it. So, now I ask you again, why don't you want to take the challenge on trying them in a third and neutral country? Let's extend it by putting 'my head' as a prize if you find them guilty, will you do the same if you can't? Are you ready to accept the challenge?
> 
> 
> And by liquidating them IND will establish its dominence over us for long time. Also it makes me laugh when you say that they will be tried for intellectual murders since they are ones that have been asking for judicial inquiry about it. So, now I ask you again why don't you want them to take the challenge on trying them in a third and neutral country? Let's extend it by putting 'my head' as a prize if you find them guilty, will you do the same? Are you ready to accept the challenge?



You suppose to try people on the land where the crime took place. Thats how it should be. But if you had any other specific suggestion you should share your thoughts. In which country you think the trial should be held? Will that country be willing to take the responsibility of executing this mammoth task?
Regarding killing of intellectuals, yes somebody did kill them. Who were those killers? Any thoughts?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I think we should not give too much credit to the Jamaat-i-Islami. They are a pathetic and useless party that convinced Begum Zia to join in a rigged poll. I talked to Barrister Abdur Razzak and Shah Abdul Hannan in early 2008 saying that the AL would win the elections in December and also get a two-thirds majority. They said a democratically elected government is better than military rule. If the AL is crushing the Jamaat now then they have only themselves to blame. They were warned what would happen if they participated in elections and what would happen if the AL won. My predictions have come true. I gave a similar message to the BNP but they went ahead with the elections listening to Khandaker Musharraf Hossain and Shimul Biswas and a few of the young barristers in the party looking for seats. 

Neither the Jamaat or BNP can act as an effective force against the AL and I do not see anyone in the army taking on a leadership role. A new political formation coming from the people is the only option to counter the AL now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I think we should not give too much credit to the Jamaat-i-Islami. They are a pathetic and useless party that convinced Begum Zia to join in a rigged poll. I talked to Barrister Abdur Razzak and Shah Abdul Hannan in early 2008 saying that the AL would win the elections in December and also get a two-thirds majority. They said a democratically elected government is better than military rule. If the AL is crushing the Jamaat now then they have only themselves to blame. They were warned what would happen if they participated in elections and what would happen if the AL won. My predictions have come true. I gave a similar message to the BNP but they went ahead with the elections listening to Khandaker Musharraf Hossain and Shimul Biswas and a few of the young barristers in the party looking for seats.
> 
> Neither the Jamaat or BNP can act as an effective force against the AL and I do not see anyone in the army taking on a leadership role. A new political formation coming from the people is the only option to counter the AL now.



Mannan Bhuiyan and Z A Khan and other aggrieved reformists from BNP are floating a new party.Probably they will try to bring other nationalists forces together,which will be good in a sense that now we will be having more nationalist parties in terms of number.But the question is how effective they will be?


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> I think we should not give too much credit to the Jamaat-i-Islami. They are a pathetic and useless party that convinced Begum Zia to join in a rigged poll. I talked to Barrister Abdur Razzak and Shah Abdul Hannan in early 2008 saying that the AL would win the elections in December and also get a two-thirds majority. They said a democratically elected government is better than military rule. If the AL is crushing the Jamaat now then they have only themselves to blame. They were warned what would happen if they participated in elections and what would happen if the AL won. My predictions have come true. I gave a similar message to the BNP but they went ahead with the elections listening to Khandaker Musharraf Hossain and Shimul Biswas and a few of the young barristers in the party looking for seats.
> 
> Neither the Jamaat or BNP can act as an effective force against the AL and I do not see anyone in the army taking on a leadership role. A new political formation coming from the people is the only option to counter the AL now.



It was definatly an ignorant and miscalculated moved by Jamaat to convinced Begum Zia to participate dec election. Did they not know reality of BD in dec or they decided to be blind and deaf? Were they not be aware of the presence of strong anti Islamic propogonda media backed by Indo-zion Awami? It was suicidal moved by Jamaat. I thought Jamaat was run by some intelligent leaders yet they proved me dead wrong. If I am not wrong than I believe Begum Zia wanted the election to be held around feb or march so therefor she could have enough time to reorganized BNP. She was rite. It was no brainier. 

So let Jamaat suffer because they made Awami the biggest winner in last election. 

Only hope here is that if BNP can bring back Tariq Zia than there might be a chance for BNP to reemerge with new Image after all there are strong anti awami crowd still roaming around and they need a voice to be heard.


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> You got that rite. I don't feel sorry for Ershad or his party. They weaken the Bangladeshi nationalist power. He is a sold out. They deserve it and worst to come.


His recent outburst against ALers didn't do any favor to BNP/JI either. One of the dailies once disseminated that even his kitchen stuff were bought by RAW's money. In another analysis, Mahmudur Rahman showed that if he didn't split nationalist's votes then AL would trail BNP by around 25-30% in macro level. He has definitely been instrumental in implementing Indian's dubious plan in BD.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> You suppose to try people on the land where the crime took place. Thats how it should be. But if you had any other specific suggestion you should share your thoughts. In which country you think the trial should be held? Will that country be willing to take the responsibility of executing this mammoth task?
> Regarding killing of intellectuals, yes somebody did kill them. Who were those killers? Any thoughts?


Yes, you do but when country has been taken in Alavi, Chalavi and Hasina's grip then justice turns out to be mockery, especially for the political opponents. 

There are many countries that could be pursued. Venezuella, Srilanka, SWE etc are some. 

I can't tell you for sure but Jamaaties body language and logic indicate that they hadn't done it. It could be W Pakistani's or very well be their opponent's acts too.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Yes, you do but when country has been taken in Alavi, Chalavi and Hasina's grip then justice turns out to be mockery, especially for the political opponents.
> 
> There are many countries that could be pursued. Venezuella, Srilanka, SWE etc are some.
> 
> I can't tell you for sure but Jamaaties body language and logic indicate that they hadn't done it. It could be W Pakistani's or very well be their opponent's acts too.


 
Well its too early to talk about these. We need to see the way it goes and the evidence presented. It wouldnt be a problem if the other parties when they were in power had taken the initiatives and finish this job. As they did not do it and the people wants it now, the party whoever in power should take that forward. Regarding transparency, yes its a legitimate concern from your side but you have to wait for the events to unfold.
I dont want any innocent person should be held accountable for the crime done by others.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Mannan Bhuiyan and Z A Khan and other aggrieved reformists from BNP are floating a new party.Probably they will try to bring other nationalists forces together,which will be good in a sense that now we will be having more nationalist parties in terms of number.But the question is how effective they will be?



thats a great news. I cant wait to see this happens. 
Reformist in AL also kept their pressure on. Good going


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> I think we should not give too much credit to the Jamaat-i-Islami. They are a pathetic and useless party that convinced Begum Zia to join in a rigged poll. I talked to Barrister Abdur Razzak and Shah Abdul Hannan in early 2008 saying that the AL would win the elections in December and also get a two-thirds majority. They said a democratically elected government is better than military rule. If the AL is crushing the Jamaat now then they have only themselves to blame. They were warned what would happen if they participated in elections and what would happen if the AL won. My predictions have come true. I gave a similar message to the BNP but they went ahead with the elections listening to Khandaker Musharraf Hossain and Shimul Biswas and a few of the young barristers in the party looking for seats.
> 
> Neither the Jamaat or BNP can act as an effective force against the AL and I do not see anyone in the army taking on a leadership role. A new political formation coming from the people is the only option to counter the AL now.



Taking part in the election was a good decission as BNP survived as a party and they can look forward to the next election. Jamaat is a good party except they had some war criminals which needs to be cleaned up. Jamaat will emerge as a better party after the trial is over.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Jamaat is a good party except they had some war criminals which needs to be cleaned up. Jamaat will emerge as a better party after the trial is over.



I agree with you on this.Jaamat could have been a good party,if there were no war criminals in it.Otherwise as far as ideology is concerned,I got no problems with it.Its just few black sheep that's the problem.They need a serious shake up of their top brass to gain popularity among people.


----------



## Al-zakir

*2 students killed, 1,000 hurt, 25 instts closed in 3 months*

Chhatra League activists reportedly engaged in violent clashes with their opponents both within the party and with rivals JCD


Thursday April 02 2009 01:43:25 AM BDT

Two student leaders were killed, more than 1,000 injured and about 25 educational institutions were closed over violent clashes by and within the associate bodies of students of major political parties after the Awami League-led alliance had won the December 29 general elections.(The Newage)

Abul Kalam Asad Rajib, the general secretary of the Dhaka Medical College unit Chhatra League which serviced out its tenure, was killed on Tuesday in a factional feud, and a leader of the Rajshahi University unit Chhatra Shibir, Sharifuzzaman Nomani, was killed by Chhatra League activists on March 13.

A tense situation also prevails in Jahangirnagar University even after the Awami League had suspended the organisational activities of the university unit Chhatra League over factional clashes.

Chhatra League activists, after the December 29, 2008 elections, reportedly engaged in violent clashes with their opponents both within the party and with rivals Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, the BNP&#8217;s associate body of students, and the Islami Chhatra Shibir, Jamaat-e-Islami&#8217;s associate body of students, to establish their dominance on campuses.

Apart from capturing the residential halls of some universities, the Chhatra League activists have reportedly unleashed a reign of terror in some colleges under the National University to make some money by using their influence to facilitate the students&#8217; admission to bachelor&#8217;s courses in the 2008&#8211;2009 session.

The authorities of some such colleges were forced to stop the admission process for a few days as the Chhatra League activists vandalised the institutions and threatened further violence unless their illegal demands were met.

The academic life of several thousand students continues to be hampered as five educational institutions in Rajshahi have remained closed since March 13 and the authorities of Dhaka Medical College on Tuesday closed the institution for an indefinite period and the students had to vacate the hostels.

Three other institutions which were closed on March 13, however, were re-opened.

Out of the 25 educational institutions which were closed between early January and mid-March, 20 have resumed classes but five institutions in Rajshahi are still closed.

Some students who were seriously injured during the clashes are unable to take the exams and may lose an academic year.

The University of Rajshahi, Rajshahi Medical College and Rajshahi College were closed on March 13. Rajshahi University of Engineering and Technology, Rajshahi Government New Degree College, Government City College and Rajshahi Polytechnic Institute and the Institute of Health Technology were closed on March 14.

The Government New Degree College, Government City College and the Institute of Health Technology were reopened in the past week.

The situation in Dhaka University, Jagannath University, Eden College, Dhaka Polytechnic Institute and Government Brajamohan College in Barisal is still tense.

The authorities of Chittagong University and the Islamic University in Kushtia, apprehending deterioration in law and order, in mid-March imposed a ban on all political activities on the campus for a month.

On January 17, the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, summoned the Chhatra League president, Mahmud Hasan Ripon, and the general secretary, Mahfuzul Haider Roton, and asked them to take organisational action, including expulsion, against the activists involved in violence.

No significant action has been taken against any Chhatra League leaders or activists even after Hasina had issued the directive, said sources in the organisation.

When asked if any punitive measures have been taken, Mahmud Hasan Ripon on Wednesday told New Age they would take a tough stance against the Chhatra League activists who are involved in campus violence.

Ripon also requested the law enforcement agencies to take tough action against the students involved in violence.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=255781


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> Taking part in the election was a good decission as BNP survived as a party and they can look forward to the next election. Jamaat is a good party except they had some war criminals which needs to be cleaned up. Jamaat will emerge as a better party after the trial is over.



Under present circumstances I do not think BNP will survive till the next elections. The party is falling apart and I do not see any future for it after Khaleda Zia leaves politics. Had they not participated in the elections they could still have sustained and reorganized their party structure and got rid of the bad elements and campaigned for new elections like which happened in 1996 but this time on the other side. The election loss was so devastating that the BNP is now in a coma and I do not think they will recover. They have lost all credibility and fighting spirit. Participating in the rigged elections was probably its worst mistake in its entire history. 

I do not think Jamaat is a good party even without the war criminals. The party puts ideology before country and that is why it forced BNP into these farcical elections purely on selfish grounds and is now suffering the consequences. Within 5 years the AL and India will ensure that religion based politics will be banished from the country. The Jamaat was warned repeatedly about this aspect of AL policy but they went ahead anyway and gave the AL a landslide victory which also virtually destroyed their election partners the BNP. Now Jamaat will face war crimes trials and the withering away of their support base. Do they really think the AL/India will give them a chance in 5 year to return to power? If the AL thinks it will lose the next elections there will be no elections. 

Within the next 5 years AL will bring a semi-BKSAL system back into operation (by crushing all opposition parties and censoring the press and media through intimidation) and re-form the Rakkhi Bahini under a new name. This is one of the objectives of the Pilkhana massacres. Jamaat and BNP gained nothing in these elections and lost everything due to their greed and selfishness and also short-sightedness.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BCL lust for power shuts 8 institutes*

Syed Shoeb


The extreme craze of Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL), student wing of ruling Awami League, to rein in higher educational institutions and bring under control various residential halls caused closure of many major institutions across the country in less than three years of AL''s assuming power.

With Dhaka Medical College being shut down on Tuesday amid the wake of BCL infighting, the number of educational institutions closed reached eight.
Two BCL factions fought at Fazle Rabbi Hall of Dhaka Medical College for taking control of the hall that left college''s BCL unit general secretary Abul Kalam Asad Rajib dead and some 25 others injured.

Soon after the clashes, students of the college were asked to leave halls of residence to prevent further violence on the campus.

BCL central committee at a meeting Wednesday dissolved its DMC unit and suspended activities of the student wing on the campus for three months.
Campus sources said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina''s warning of taking stern measures against troublemakers at educational institutions is proving to have no effect on the student wing of her party and the wing is virtually out of control.

The academic life of hundreds of students at the institutions have come to a standstill due to BCL intra-party clashes and recurrent clashes between BCL,
Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal and Islami Chhatra Shibir at various parts of the country.

Rajshahi University was shut down for indefinite period on March 13 following fierce clashes between Chhatra League and Chhatra Shibir activists on the campus, in which Shibir RU unit secretary Sharifuzzaman Nomani was killed and at least 100 were injured.

Rajshahi Medical College and Rajshahi College were closed the same day as the authorities feared fallout of clashes taking place on the university campus.

Five more institutions, including Rajshahi University of Engineering and Technology, Government New Degree College, Rajshahi Government City College and Rajshahi Polytechnic Institute, were closed the next day and the students were asked to vacate the halls and hostels to fend off further troubles.

Of them, Rajshahi City College and Rajshahi New Degree College reopened this week.

Besides, clashes between two factions of BCL at Dhaka Polytechnic Institute forced the auathorities to close down the institute on March 15 while Jahangirnagar University was closed in February for several weeks following a daylong gunbattle between two BCL factions.

The authorities of Chittagong University and the Islamic University in Kushtia imposed ban on all political activities on the campus for a month apprehending deterioration in law and order.

In early February, Jagannath University witnessed daylong clashes between two BCL factions.

Dhaka University is seeing pitched battles and volatile conditions, stemming from the rivalry of BCL factions at its various dormitories regularly.
Even the residential halls of the university have become sanctuaries for stockpiling lethal weapons for use against rivals while law enforcers were seen recovering some of them during their raid on the dormitories.
In most cases, the violence among the student activists was silently watched by the members of law enforcing agencies making the sense that they are rather captive in the hands of ruling party activists and cadres, the sources said.

When contacted, BCl general secretary Mahfuzul Haider Chowdhury Roton refuted the allegation of criminal activities resorted by the BCL activists. He explained that Chhatra League is not responsible for what happened at the educational institutions.

"Outsiders and students of other student organizations are creating violence on the campus using the name of Chhatra League," he said.

"Whenever we had found involvement of any activist of our organization in such acts, we soon took organisational measures against them," Roton added.

Awami League ascended to power through the December 29 general elections with a landslide victory.

The News Today


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> Under present circumstances I do not think BNP will survive till the next elections. The party is falling apart and I do not see any future for it after Khaleda Zia leaves politics. Had they not participated in the elections they could still have sustained and reorganized their party structure and got rid of the bad elements and campaigned for new elections like which happened in 1996 but this time on the other side. The election loss was so devastating that the BNP is now in a coma and I do not think they will recover. They have lost all credibility and fighting spirit. Participating in the rigged elections was probably its worst mistake in its entire history.
> 
> I do not think Jamaat is a good party even without the war criminals. The party puts ideology before country and that is why it forced BNP into these farcical elections purely on selfish grounds and is now suffering the consequences. Within 5 years the AL and India will ensure that religion based politics will be banished from the country. The Jamaat was warned repeatedly about this aspect of AL policy but they went ahead anyway and gave the AL a landslide victory which also virtually destroyed their election partners the BNP. Now Jamaat will face war crimes trials and the withering away of their support base. Do they really think the AL/India will give them a chance in 5 year to return to power? If the AL thinks it will lose the next elections there will be no elections.
> 
> Within the next 5 years AL will bring a semi-BKSAL system back into operation (by crushing all opposition parties and censoring the press and media through intimidation) and re-form the Rakkhi Bahini under a new name. This is one of the objectives of the Pilkhana massacres. Jamaat and BNP gained nothing in these elections and lost everything due to their greed and selfishness and also short-sightedness.



Oh brother, Thats a very scary picture you just painted. I am hoping you are wrong on this. BNP need to revive again for the sake of the country.


----------



## Straight

devgupt said:


> Congratulations to Awami League And Sheikh Hasina
> Hope she eliminates corruption and criminalisation and truely builds a 'Sonar Bangla'.


Thanked by iajdani (12-30-2008)

.....Is she still on track ?

*How days change ?*


----------



## Straight

Al-zakir said:


> Results 'staged': Khaleda :: Election 2008 :: bdnews24.com ::
> 
> 'Staged' results unacceptable: Khaleda
> Wed, Dec 31st, 2008 12:23 am BdST
> 
> Dhaka, Dec 30 (bdnews24.com) - BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia on Tuesday night alleged the announcement of results after Monday's national vote was staged to defeat the four-party alliance.
> 
> She further alleged that 'vote rigging' was unprecedented.
> 
> "After Monday's polls, the Election Commission only announced a staged
> result set earlier," Khaleda said at a midnight press briefing.



....no more sound after that. Was it an emotional out-burst only at meeting failure or Is there any basis ? Oh! when history will speak ? Was any 'Posison-Tree' seed was swon really ?.....

 How days change ?


----------



## Straight

M_Saint said:


> .....Moreover, why are you asking me to forget the past after ALs stage-managed victory?......



....Is there any substance regarding *stage-managed ?* The common mass now require to be informed and convinced of this, if any ? Bangladesh sky is now grimly clouded.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> .....We gave AL a chance and let's see how they fare.If they fail,we will kick them out in the next election in the same manner.



....Will there really be "the next election" ? Has not the morning showed the day ? In view of non-existent credible "Opposition", threat on BA, posssibility of reformation of BDR to Rakkhi, prep of full scale attack on Islam, democracy is soon going to be reduced to autocracy in which BAL thrives most. How that "kick" will now be administered ?

*How days change ?*


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> Under present circumstances I do not think BNP will survive till the next elections. The party is falling apart and I do not see any future for it after Khaleda Zia leaves politics. Had they not participated in the elections they could still have sustained and reorganized their party structure and got rid of the bad elements and campaigned for new elections like which happened in 1996 but this time on the other side. The election loss was so devastating that the BNP is now in a coma and I do not think they will recover. They have lost all credibility and fighting spirit. Participating in the rigged elections was probably its worst mistake in its entire history.
> 
> I do not think Jamaat is a good party even without the war criminals. The party puts ideology before country and that is why it forced BNP into these farcical elections purely on selfish grounds and is now suffering the consequences. Within 5 years the AL and India will ensure that religion based politics will be banished from the country. The Jamaat was warned repeatedly about this aspect of AL policy but they went ahead anyway and gave the AL a landslide victory which also virtually destroyed their election partners the BNP. Now Jamaat will face war crimes trials and the withering away of their support base. Do they really think the AL/India will give them a chance in 5 year to return to power? If the AL thinks it will lose the next elections there will be no elections.
> 
> Within the next 5 years AL will bring a semi-BKSAL system back into operation (by crushing all opposition parties and censoring the press and media through intimidation) and re-form the Rakkhi Bahini under a new name. This is one of the objectives of the Pilkhana massacres. Jamaat and BNP gained nothing in these elections and lost everything due to their greed and selfishness and also short-sightedness.



....Can not refute your prediction. Only I would like to add: Army will be devastated, and Islamic institutions like Masjid-Madrasas etc. will be destabilized and ransacked. The nation's tear will not stop.....

*How days change ?*


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> ....Will there really be "the next election" ? Has not the morning showed the day ? In view of non-existent credible "Opposition", threat on BA, posssibility of reformation of BDR to Rakkhi, prep of full scale attack on Islam, democracy is soon going to be reduced to autocracy in which BAL thrives most. How that "kick" will now be administered ?
> 
> *How days change ?*



I said that just after election isn't it?And see its just been 4 months we already started talks of kicking them out.That shows how pathetic AL has been after coming to power.

But I feel if they want to create a Rakkhi Bahini again,the army won't be silent as the last time.And unlike last time army is not as weak.But if all the top brass of army is replaced with "chamchas" of AL,then we got a serious problem.Moreover,Army can not stage a coup as it will be under International pressure.Plus,I don't see a strong leader in army now,may there is but I can't see.


----------



## Straight

Al-zakir said:


> Oh brother, Thats a very scary picture you just painted. I am hoping you are wrong on this. BNP need to revive again for the sake of the country.



...unfortunately MBI Munshi is right. Only silver lining in that grim black cloud is that ToR (Terms of Reference) given to Hasina includes diminishing Islam--the root of all evils. Once she touches (and this time she has no way but to touch) that extra-high voltage line, Bangladesh people will explode. Then it is any body's guess. Allah has made Bangladesh highly volatile and inflammable when that cord is touched. 

Bangladesh has not really been blessed with Gas or anything---but only with Islam, highest number of Masjids per km2, sticking to Quaranic Ilm despite 'horrible poverty' and open insult from the society, and recently the biggest gathering of Muslims second to Haj. 

I first had a glimpse of madrassa life when I was a student of BUET in 1972. It was Ramadhan, and the students made "Iftar" with mashed potato and little of rice only. I wept. In a hatched hut where even cows will disagree to live, they are silently---obedient to Ustads and with mere provision of life---preserving the Ilm of Quran for the next generation to come. They know they will have a life of poverty, and people will laugh at them at will, yet they are to do this; otherwise none will do.

Now with some funds from Mideast/ here & there, we see few big building Madrasas. 

But there are many which are not seen. Very humble & fragile, and apparently so feeble & weak---the sight of which automatically arouse insatiable feeling of power to destroy them in the hearts of impotent cowards. Let them do their hearts' content with impunity this time. 

Please do not stop anyone who wants to damage Masjids and Madrasa this time. Let them face the *OWNER* of these head-on. Like Abraha did with the army of elephants. It is not our duty all the time to protect *HIS* property. *HE* knows many ways about how to do what and when.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> I said that just after election isn't it?And see its just been 4 months we already started talks of kicking them out.That shows how pathetic AL has been after coming to power.
> 
> But I feel if they want to create a Rakkhi Bahini again,the army won't be silent as the last time.And unlike last time army is not as weak.But if all the top brass of army is replaced with "chamchas" of AL,then we got a serious problem.Moreover,Army can not stage a coup as it will be under International pressure.Plus,I don't see a strong leader in army now,may there is but I can't see.



Exactly the same calc was done by the others. 

Allah knowingly has allowed this, too, to happen so that NOW we look towards *HIM* at least. We have looked towards others many times, and that did not and will not help any further.

Best way out is to stick to the righteous path, and ask Allah's refuge---the greatest of protectors. Only the most blessed take this path. Those who wre unworthy find it embarrasing.


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *BCL lust for power shuts 8 institutes* Syed Shoeb
> 
> The extreme craze of Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL), student wing of ruling Awami League, to rein in higher educational institutions and bring under control various residential halls caused closure of many major *(educational)* institutions across the country in less than three *(months)* years of AL's assuming power.....
> 
> The News Today



....Might this be the way BAL Govt. wishes to dispense 'Digital Education'. Or perhaps they will open the houses of education after the nation shows *enough* education first from BAL Govt. Why so hurry !!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India assures help to Bangladesh in restructuring BDR*

Press Trust Of India

New Delhi, April 01, 2009
First Published: 15:00 IST(1/4/2009)
Last Updated: 15:03 IST(1/4/2009)

India on Wednesday assured Bangladesh that any recalcitrant elements of the BDR will not be allowed to enter the country and offered all possible help in restructuring of the paramilitary force there.

We have expressed our full support to the Bangladesh government and BDR in restructuring the force. We will ensure that BDR recalcitrant elements do not enter into India at any cost and if any one caught we would hand them over to Bangladesh, BSF Director General M L Kumawat said during a joint press conference with his BDR counterpart.

BDR chief Brigadier-General Mainul Islam requested the BSF to continue the prudence and wisdom shown at the borders since the bloody mutiny of February 25 and 26 by rebel troops of the paramilitary in which 58 Army officers were killed.

The BSF has shown prudence and wisdom during the (BDR mutiny) crisis. It has been dealing the whole matter with wisdom and we expect them to do so in the future, Islam told reporters here.

Islam, who led a six-member delegation for 29th Border Coordination Conference, was speaking after signing a Joint Record of Discussions with Kumawat in New Delhi.

The saddest episode ever happened in world took place in Bangladesh... no BDR jawan could dare to cross the border into India as the BSF showed wisdom, Islam said while expressing his gratitude for Indias support and cooperation during the recent crisis, he said.

India assures help to Bangladesh in restructuring BDR- Hindustan Times

-----------------------------------------------------

*Do you not think that this is another attempt to reconstitute the Rakkhi Bahini but in the guise of a border security force? 
*


----------



## TopCat

Not really... we should not try to find stink in every action people do. They were just talking diplomatic as it should be.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MBI Munshi said:


> *India assures help to Bangladesh in restructuring BDR*
> 
> Press Trust Of India
> 
> New Delhi, April 01, 2009
> First Published: 15:00 IST(1/4/2009)
> Last Updated: 15:03 IST(1/4/2009)
> 
> India on Wednesday assured Bangladesh that any recalcitrant elements of the BDR will not be allowed to enter the country and offered all possible help in restructuring of the paramilitary force there.
> 
> We have expressed our full support to the Bangladesh government and BDR in restructuring the force. We will ensure that BDR recalcitrant elements do not enter into India at any cost and if any one caught we would hand them over to Bangladesh, BSF Director General M L Kumawat said during a joint press conference with his BDR counterpart.
> 
> BDR chief Brigadier-General Mainul Islam requested the BSF to continue the prudence and wisdom shown at the borders since the bloody mutiny of February 25 and 26 by rebel troops of the paramilitary in which 58 Army officers were killed.
> 
> The BSF has shown prudence and wisdom during the (BDR mutiny) crisis. It has been dealing the whole matter with wisdom and we expect them to do so in the future, Islam told reporters here.
> 
> Islam, who led a six-member delegation for 29th Border Coordination Conference, was speaking after signing a Joint Record of Discussions with Kumawat in New Delhi.
> 
> The saddest episode ever happened in world took place in Bangladesh... no BDR jawan could dare to cross the border into India as the BSF showed wisdom, Islam said while expressing his gratitude for Indias support and cooperation during the recent crisis, he said.
> 
> India assures help to Bangladesh in restructuring BDR- Hindustan Times
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Do you not think that this is another attempt to reconstitute the Rakkhi Bahini but in the guise of a border security force?
> *



With India being the prime suspect in the Pilkhana massacre we should be suspicious of all statements coming from India.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Sircar, Moudud, Rawshan return to JS in by-polls*

Bogra-6 : Barrister Jamiruddin Sircar, BNP-Bogra-7: Barrister Moudud Ahmed, BNP-Kurigram-2: Zafar Ali, AL-Rangpur-6: Abul Kalam Azad, AL-Rangpur-3: Rawshan Ershad, JP-Kishoreganj-6: Nazmul Hasan Papon, AL

Friday April 03 2009 01:55:04 AM BDT

In a turn of events, former Speaker Barrister Jamiruddin Sircar, ex-Law Minister Barrister Moudud Ahmed and former First Lady Rawshan Ershad staged a comeback in parliamentary politics as they won Thursday's by-elections. They lost their seats in their respective home constituencies in Panchagarh, Noakhali and Mymensingh in the(The Independent)

parliamentary elections held on Dec 29 last year in a changed time following two years of emergency rule and political purge in which heads of many bigwigs had rolled.

By a stroke of luck, Barrister Sircar and Barrister Moudud were elected from the two seats in Bogra vacated by their party chief and former PM Khaleda Zia, who had won the highest allocation of three seats.

Bogra is considered a stronghold of BNP as BNP's founder and slain President Ziaur Rahman was born there.

Out of the six seats on stake in today's voting, the ruling Awami League won two seats -one each from Rangpur and Kurigram districts. The AL added another feather to its hat as Jatiya Party lost out one seat in its stronghold.

Awami League candidate Abul Kalam Azad won the Peerganj seat in Rangpur vacated by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina. Hasina's cousin Sheikh Helal was earlier declared elected unopposed from a seat in Bagerhat, also vacated by Hasina.

Nazmul Hasan Papan, son of President Zillur Rahman, inherited the seat of his father in Kishoreganj. Zillur vacated the seat before his election to the office of President in January.

In the by-elections, which should have been an acid test for it after the massive election victory in December, Awami League gained an additional seat by capturing Jatiya Party's in Kurigram vacated by former President HM Ershad.

Ershad's wife Roushan Ershad won from a seat in Rangpur vacated by her husband. Rangpur is the home district of Ershad and stronghold of the Jatiya Party.

According to unofficial results from the election commission, out of six constituencies where by-elections were held Thursday, the ruling Awami League secured three seats, opposition BNP retained its two and Jatiya Party won one seat but lost one.

Unofficial results are:

Bogra-6 : Barrister Jamiruddin Sircar, BNP (1,39,531 votes), Momtajuddin-AL (53,430 votes), Bogra-7: Barrister Moudud Ahmed, BNP (1,75,079 votes), Mustafa Alam Nanno, AL (97,257 votes), Kurigram-2: Zafar Ali, AL (1,40,748 votes), Golam Habib Dulal, JP (46,616 votes), Rangpur-6: Abul Kalam Azad, AL (1,12,721 votes), Noor Mohammad Mondal, BNP (35,857 votes) Rangpur-3: Rawshan Ershad, JP (87,847 votes), Rahimuddin Bhorasha, BNP (25,524 votes), Kishoreganj-6: Nazmul Hasan Papon, AL (1,06,147 votes), Shariful Alam, BNP (68,327 votes)

Golam Habib of JP, who lost in Kurigram, rejected the results complaining Awami League activists have thrown out his polling agents from 30 centres. His supporters were threatened and discouraged to cast votes in many centres, he said.

Stray incidents were reported from Bogra where police resorted to lathi charge to maintain peace leaving three BNP activists injured.

Seven people, two BNP and five Awami League activists, were injured in several polling centres in the by-elections to Bogra-6 and 7 constituencies. The supporters of the two parties clashed in five centres.

One Awami League activist was arrested on charges of violence and polling officer Shawkat Ali was suspended and detained on charges of campaigning for BNP candidate Jamiruddin Sircar in separate incidents.

Chief election commissioner ATM Shamsul Huda predicted a low turnout, on the eve of the by-polls, compared to the Dec 29 general election.

"Voters may be a bit reluctant to go to polling stations, as this is the third occasion after parliamentary and Upazila elections, within a relatively short period," he said Wednesday.

"Besides, farmers are busy with irrigation."

The CEC said the commission had taken all steps for free and fair election.

"I don't see any sign of elections possibly being rigged, there is no such scope," said Huda.

The EC appointed its own officials as returning officers for the first time in parliamentary polls.

In another rarity, the army and BDR were not being deployed to maintain election security in the wake February's mutiny.

Election officials said greater numbers of RAB, police and ansars were engaged, instead.

Election campaigning came to a stop on Tuesday midnight, bans were imposed on all vehicular movement from Wednesday midnight and a public holiday was declared in election areas to facilitate voting.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=255885


----------



## Al-zakir

*Mashhud quits, quietly

Mashhud will have to account for Tk 13 crore expenditure on ACC lawyers
*
Thursday April 02 2009 22:08:52 PM BDT



The Anticorruption Commission chairman Hasan Mashhud Chowdhury stepped down Thursday, saying there was no need to spell out the reason for his resignation. "I think you all know the situation now prevailing; there's no need for me explain it," the former army chief briefed reporters(The Bangladesh Today)

before leaving the ACC headquarters in the city at around 4pm.

"There is a need for a new leadership now to bring swiftness to the work of the ACC," said Chowdhury.

"I would like to talk with about two topics today. First, I've resigned by the will of Allah.

"And the second, I express my gratitude and thank the journalists for extending me cooperation in discharging my duties over the last two years," Chowdhury said.

He said he worked to prevent corruption and the work required cooperation from all.

The corruption issue was yet to be solved. There are lot of opportunities to work, Chowdhury said.

"I think there's need for a new leadership to bring swiftness to the work of [the ACC]."

He said he believed that his successors will press on with the anti-graft drives.

The time to evaluate the two-year activities of the ACC under his leadership was yet to come, as prevention of corruption had been a tough one, Chowdhury said.

Without taking any questions from the press, he got in his car and left for his residence, ending his last workday since he took over on Feb. 25, 2007.

Senior government officials had earlier told bdnews24.com the ACC chief sent his resignation letter to the Bangabhaban around noon.

Chowdhury met with his officials at the headquarters after 3pm and bid them bye.

He was appointed on Feb 22 by the Fakhruddin Ahmed-led army-installed caretaker government after resigning as an adviser to the caretaker government led by president Iajuddin Ahmed.

Chowdhury led the antigraft body in its drive against top political figures during the immediate past caretaker regime.

MPs from the ruling Awami League and opposition BNP have since demanded his resignation.

In the opening session of the ninth parliament, prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Feb. 4 told parliament that the ACC should be "reconstituted" to ensure its own accountability, giving rise to widespread buzz that it might be a resignation call for the ACC chief.

The PM had said that the anti-graft drive during the caretaker government's two-year tenure became an "anti-politician drive", and that the ACC was itself tainted by allegations of corruption.

The next day, Chowdhury rebuffed the prime minister's allegations against the anti-graft body, saying she was "not right".

"The Anticorruption Commission has conducted its drive on specific information and evidence. The remark that the commission was used to shackle politicians is not right," Chowdhury had said.

He met the prime minister on Jan. 21 and discussed ACC's management.

"I hope the government would take appropriate steps on the basis of necessity."

Staff Correspondent

Law State Minister Advocate Kamrul Islam said ACC Chairman Hasan Mashud Chowdhury's resignation will pave the way for launching anti-corruption drive effectively against real corrupt.

At a press briefing at his ministry Thursday, he said that the ACC Chairman was used during two years of the caretaker government to file false cases against the politicians in a bid to harass them.

He said as a politician he is very much happy with the news of ACC Chairman's resignation as the commission could not concentrate on curbing real criminals for its attention towards politicians.

However he said the government did not create any pressurise on ACC Chairman to compel him to resign, rather ACC Chairman has resigned responding to his conscience and sense of guilt.

He said his government believes in independent functioning of ACC and in any way it will not interfere in the work of the commission which will be led by another competent person replacing Hasan Mashud.

About false cases against politicians he said all cases against most of the politicians specially Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina were false and afterwards the plaintiffs either refused to have filed any cases against her.

Asked whether the corruption cases against politicians will be withdrawn he said that the law ministry has not taken any finals decision about withdrawing the cases which were filed during caretaker government's regime as yet.

In a another query Law State Minister said subject to falsity of corruption pending cases against the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and leader of opposition Begum Khaleda Zia will be dismissed in future.

During rule of four party alliance led by BNP many false cases were filed against Awami League leaders and example of Saber Hossain Chowdhury is enough as he was sued for stealing eating plate from a ferry and in connection with bombing at a cinema hall in Mymensingh, he said.

He said the outgoing ACC Chairman will have to account for Tk 13 crore which was expended by way of making payment to ACC prosecutors and other lawyers in prosecuting politicians in false cases.

Kamrul Islam said "Apart from this Tk 13 crore more money was expended for other purposes and such expenditure was wastage of public money. As the accused persons are out of jail and leading a free life then what is the justification of expending huge money. We require ACC Chairman to account for this money."

About judicial officers' meeting with Law Minister he said their demand for posting them in the law ministry as per seniority is logical as law provides that 75 &#37; posts to be filled by judicial officers.

"They discussed with law minister and me several times and today they requested us to arranging their appointment with the Prime Minister as the judicial officers would like to talk to her on the issue of their demands."

A source in the Law Ministry said that the judicial officers have other demands for not giving executive magistrates judicial powers in the interest of meaningful implementation of separation of the judiciary in line with the directives of the Supreme Court in Majder Hossain case known as separation of judiciary case.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=255802

*His days ended I presume*


----------



## idune

One more 1/11 (local) conspirator bite the dust. Moeen U is the next big one, lets see what happens to him.


----------



## TopCat

He left with his dignity as he was unable to push forward with the the pending cases in ACC. It was due to, govts employment of DG of ACC and the political affiliation of the ACC stuffs.
Mashud was a man of honor and this is the first time in BD's history, somebody without being kicked resigned.
God bless him and I extend my good will for him.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Gen. Masshud was one of the co-conspirators of Gen. Moin U Ahmed and is also responsible for the mess we are now facing. He did not leave his post honorably he just didn't realise that the AL were such big bastards and would eventually betray him. Most of army men who brought the AL power are now in a similar category.


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> Gen. Masshud was one of the co-conspirators of Gen. Moin U Ahmed and is also responsible for the mess we are now facing. He did not leave his post honorably he just didn't realise that the AL were such big bastards and would eventually betray him. Most of army men who brought the AL power are now in a similar category.



Thats too much of a harsh comment for him.. I disagree.


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> Gen. Masshud was one of the co-conspirators of Gen. Moin U Ahmed and is also responsible for the mess we are now facing. He did not leave his post honorably he just didn't realise that the AL were such big bastards and would eventually betray him. Most of army men who brought the AL power are now in a similar category.



No complain from here brother. This bastards deserve their due.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Was it not Gen. Masshud who precipitated the crisis as an advisor to the original caretaker government under President Iajuddin by resigning along with Indian dalals Sultana Kamal, Akbar Ali Khan and Dr. Sami. If they had stayed at their posts then 1/11 would not have happened and all the mess we are now facing under the AL would have been avoided. Somewhere along the line India hijacked everything and brought the AL to power through Gen. Moin U Ahmed. Could Gen. Moin U Ahmed have carried out his dastardly plan without the help of Gen. Masshud. What did Gen. Masshud actually achieve as ACC Chairman? He spent 13 Crore on lawyers but not a single conviction is sticking. If he had resigned during the caretaker government of Fakhruddin I would have appreciated it more. He allowed the AL politicians out of jail 3 months before the BNP and so they had longer to campaign and prepare themselves for the elections. He kept the BNP under pressure so that they would participate in the rigged elections. Gen. Masshud is as responsible as all the other army officers who helped bring in the AL. 

It is up to him to now to rectify the situation by speaking out and then he might be forgiven.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The quiet quitting of the Chairman ACC*

On 02 April 2009, the Chairman ACC resigned from his post, saying that there was no need to spell out the reasons for his resignation; it was understood that he was under considerable political pressure to do so. The State Minister for Law, Advocate Kamrul Islam rather gleefully commented that he was happy that the Chairman ACC had resigned and the commission could now concentrate on curbing "real criminals" as opposed to harassing politicians.

Lieutenant General Hasan Mashud Chowdhury (Retd) took over as the Chairman of the ACC a couple of weeks after the Emergency was declared on 11 January 2007. Within days after he took over he publicly declared a personal "jihad" against corruption, specifically targeting politicians, businessmen connected with politics and their wives and grown up children, instituting thousands of investigations and cases against them, while the Emergency government put them in jails without any specific charges.
The politicians and the other people, against whom charges of corruption were brought, bore it out for two long years and after the emergency was lifted, elections were held and the AL government took office, they got back at the ACC through the "normal" process of law. The process of investigations and cases of anti-corruption cost crores of takas to the national exchequer; the ACC doling out Tk. 13 crorer alone to prominent lawyers to pursue cases. Many of those that the Emergency government and the ACC targeted, are now sitting in the Parliament making laws, including the Prime Minister and the Leader of the Opposition. So, all of these efforts and expenditures of money led to "zilch" as far as curbing corruption is concerned.

Instead of quietly concentrating on building up the structures of an institution which could lawfully and legally pursue corruption, Lt. Gen Hasan Mashud Chowdhury personalized a national issue into a one-man crusade against corruption, going extensively to the media and the "public", making himself the most "visible" person of the Emergency regime. Such authoritarian and totalitarian approach to anti-corruption led to an unprecedented witch hunt of colossal proportions, targeting anyone whom Hasan Mashud Chowdhury "thought" was corrupted.

The Emergency government and more specifically its prime mover General Moeen.U.Ahmed, the (still going strong) Chief of Army Staff found in Hasan Mashud Chowdhury an individual ready and willing to be the hatchet-man for cutting to size the politicians. The politicians however, refused to be cut down to size and Hasan Mashud Chowdhury offered himself up as the "fall-guy".

Lieutenant General Hasan Mashud Chowdhury (Retd) is a proud man - proud of his integrity, proud of his accomplishments, proud of his competence and proud of his religious convictions. Such pride can lead men up psychological blind alleys where they brook no obstacles to the fulfillment of their own ambitions and drives - ultimately ofcourse they achieve nothing and cause great harm to the society which throws them up in times of great crises. Such indeed is the price of pride. 

editorial


----------



## idune

There should be watch on Hasan Mashud Chowdhury so he does not flee the country. There is chance he may go to Australia. Rigorous questioning may reveal conspiracy surrounding 1/11 specially foreign hand.

But offcourse Awami league has different agenda.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Hasina 'withdraws' from BCL*

Dhaka , April 4 (bdnews24.com)Awami League chief Sheikh Hasina has decided to withdraw as 'organisational head' of Bangladesh Chhatra League, AL spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam said Saturday.

Ashraf was briefing the media after an emergency meeting of the party presidium, chaired by Hasina Saturday, in the wake of ongoing Chhatra League violence on campuses countrywide.

Ashraf said the government had ordered a severe crackdown against campus violence "starting now".

Asked about BCL activities after Hasina's withdrawal, he said they would go on "peacefully".

"Chhatra League is beset with organisational problems for inefficiency of the central committee," he said, of the ruling AL-backed student body.

He said the government urged all to stop terror activities and extortion in the name of student politics.

He also warned that it was cracking down countrywide on all violence by "students or in the name of students".

"The government has instructed law enforcing agencies to take the sternest action against violence by students leaders, members or activists, or anyone perpetrating violence, extortion, tender rigging in the guise of students," he said.

"The action starts now," said Ashraf.

He said none, not BCL activists or any others, would be spared if they were involved in such criminal acts.

'Parent organisations responsible'

Dhaka Metropolitan Police commissioner was questioned by reporters about police action against ongoing campus violence and use of arms by the ruling party-backed Chhatra League at a DMP meeting earlier in the day.

He said it was the responsibility of the "parent organisation" and the educational institutions concerned to supervise students' activities.

The police, of course, would take all actions against criminal behaviour, he added.

Ongoing clashes

Meanwhile, at least 12 people were injured earlier Saturday in Chhatra League factional fighting at Jagannath University.

The violence sparked off at around 11:30am in front of arts faculty between activists led by JagU's BCL unit president and supporters of the unit's general secretary.

"We want peace on the campus. I have asked police not to spare those responsible at any cost," vice chancellor Mesbah Uddin told bdnews24.com.

'Stern warnings'

JagU's BCL unit, among other university units, have faced several stern warnings from Hasina, Awami League and central BCL leaders in past weeks.

Units of the ruling party-backed student organisation have been involved in factional fights, and clashes with rival student bodies, for control of campuses countrywide since January, when AL came to power.

Central BCL leaders were forced to dissolve BCL's JU unit on Feb 17 after recurrent clashes over control of residential halls. But violence has continued unabated on the campus.

Jahangirnagar University saw another bout of violence on Friday as BCL activists wielding machetes, hockey sticks and other lethal weapons in factional clashes that left at least 10 persons injured and some eight dormitory rooms vandalised.

Hasina &#39;withdraws&#39; from BCL :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Shafiq slams Ershad for 'state religion'*

Dhaka, Apr 4 (bdnews24.com)  The law minister Saturday slammed Jatiya Party chief and former president HM Ershad for introducing state religion during his 1982-1990 regime, in violation of what the minister said the nation's core principles.

"The amendment to make Islam the state religion was contrary to the fundamentals, such as secularism, of the country's 1972 constitution," Shafiq Ahmed said.

Former military ruler Gen Ershad, now a ruling party ally, in a controversial eighth amendment to the constitution in the 1980s, attempted to set up High Court divisions in all divisional towns and also made Islam as state religion.

On whether the incumbent government would repeal the amendment, he said: "The government is now only two and a half months old. We should not make any comment now. Let's wait and see."

Shafiq also said the process of war crimes trials was likely to start this month.

The minister was speaking at a scholarship awards ceremony organised by the Greater Comilla Association at the National Press Club auditorium.

In his address, Shafiq asked educationists to present the "true history" of the liberation war.

"We should tell the true history of the liberation war to the new generation. We have to present the reality, as well, of people who collaborated with the Pakistan army in looting, arson and killing of intellectuals, " he said.

Shafiq also stressed the necessity of modernisation of the madrasa curriculum. "We have to create employment for the madrasa students by modernising the education system."

"It will not be wise to keep them outside development activities," he said.

There is no scope for confusion on the government's position on madrasas, he said. 

Shafiq slams Ershad for &#39;state religion&#39; :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> *Shafiq slams Ershad for 'state religion'*
> 
> Dhaka, Apr 4 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; The law minister Saturday slammed Jatiya Party chief and former president HM Ershad for introducing state religion during his 1982-1990 regime, in violation of what the minister said the nation's core principles.
> 
> "The amendment to make Islam the state religion was contrary to the fundamentals, such as secularism, of the country's 1972 constitution," Shafiq Ahmed said.
> 
> Former military ruler Gen Ershad, now a ruling party ally, in a controversial eighth amendment to the constitution in the 1980s, attempted to set up High Court divisions in all divisional towns and also made Islam as state religion.
> 
> On whether the incumbent government would repeal the amendment, he said: "The government is now only two and a half months old. We should not make any comment now. Let's wait and see."
> 
> Shafiq also said the process of war crimes trials was likely to start this month.
> 
> The minister was speaking at a scholarship awards ceremony organised by the Greater Comilla Association at the National Press Club auditorium.
> 
> In his address, Shafiq asked educationists to present the "true history" of the liberation war.
> 
> "We should tell the true history of the liberation war to the new generation. We have to present the reality, as well, of people who collaborated with the Pakistan army in looting, arson and killing of intellectuals, " he said.
> 
> Shafiq also stressed the necessity of modernisation of the madrasa curriculum. "We have to create employment for the madrasa students by modernising the education system."
> 
> "It will not be wise to keep them outside development activities," he said.
> 
> There is no scope for confusion on the government's position on madrasas, he said.
> 
> Shafiq slams Ershad for 'state religion' :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::



Ershad..........na ghar ka na bahar ka.........Loser

And what kind of Muslim criticized Islam being state Realign...... Bigger loser

Oh yeah Awami kind of Islamic named Muslim......no surprise there.............


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *Shafiq slams Ershad for 'state religion'*
> 
> Dhaka, Apr 4 (bdnews24.com)  .........On whether the incumbent government would repeal the amendment, he said: "The government is now only two and a half months old. We should not make any comment now. Let's wait and see."..........
> 
> ........There is no scope for confusion on the government's position on madrasas, he said.



Do above 2 newslines comprise--in this news item--the actual message: *Islam and Madrasas are going to be hit soon ?*

If yes, does the ultimate motive behind BDR carnage is stemmed from such scheme ?


----------



## TopCat

My gutts feelings, they will go all out ammendment of constitutional correction after the war crime trial over or nearing over. Also 5th ammendment is decared illegal by high court which is pending in supreme court now. So once that verdict comes out, the constitution will roll back to 1972 constitution automatically.
*So a lot of interesting things are in coming days. *


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> Do above 2 newslines comprise--in this news item--the actual message: *Islam and Madrasas are going to be hit soon ?*
> 
> If yes, does the ultimate motive behind BDR carnage is stemmed from such scheme ?



Kawmi madrassas are coming under govt control with recognition and funding. Good move and a long time demand from Kawmi madrasas.
We need to at least some kind of regulation what they are teaching in Madrassas.


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *Hasina 'withdraws' from BCL*
> 
> Dhaka , April 4 (bdnews24.com)Awami League chief Sheikh Hasina has decided to withdraw as 'organisational head' of Bangladesh Chhatra League, AL spokesperson Syed Ashraful Islam said Saturday.
> 
> Ashraf was briefing the media after an emergency meeting of the party presidium, chaired by Hasina Saturday, in the wake of ongoing Chhatra League violence on campuses countrywide..........



What then will happen to her own BCL 'Jongis'---currently the only visible, bona-fide and active militant force in the country ? 

Few impressive statistics of achievement since January 09after BAL had assumed office:

1. Killed : 2 student leaders
2. Injured : more than 1,000 students
3. Closed : 25+ educational institutions
4. Type of Institutions affected : University (4), Medical College (2) Institution (2) Colleges (the rest)

Not bad considering a less-than-3 months' period. Isn't it ? BCL were in fact improving their performances after being co-erced by SH in the past "Hit them hard or wear bangles". Exactly they had been doing the same--but all same-side goals, though, as appropriate opponents were not availble these days except in Rajshahi. Leather Liton--along with his father Torab--did quite well,too, in BDR Carnage. Why then BAL working so hard to 'invent' more ?

Statistics by curtsey of http://bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=256153


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> Kawmi madrassas are coming under govt control with recognition and funding. Good move and a long time demand from Kawmi madrasas.
> We need to at least some kind of regulation what they are teaching in Madrassas.



*To the best of my knowledge--it is Alia Madrasas that are demanding Govt. fund and recognition, not the Qaumis.*

Alia Madrasas have normal curriculum of school / college with certain level of books on Quran & Hadith. That is why many students from these madarsas--after passing the-equivalent-of-HSC exam (I believe called Fazel)--can qualify for universities.

On the other hand, Qaumis pursue the orthodox curriculum--with more stress and focus on Quaranic & Hadith & Islamic law & arabic knowledge--in the line of great institutions of Deobond (India), and some of Nadwa (near Lucknow, India). Most of highly pious and of deeper knowledge 'Aleem' (scholar) come from such madrasas. They are not much tilted towards 'material-rich' life, and are very disciplined, and more dignified.

Yet, few Huji activists are found to be product of such madrasas, but most or all of them are either graduated from madrasas in Pakistan (who are different from Deobond lineage) and/or seriously infected by Afghan Taliban trend by way of visiting Pakistan or Afghanistan.

Most local Islamic political activists are products of Alia Madrasas, and much influenced by 'Shibir' / JI and are aware of more wordly affairs. JMB boss was from Alia, too, but JMB cadres were mostly drop-outs of madrasas--all kinds. 

Perhaps, for this reason, these unfortunate but nonetheless valiant drop-outs went misguidedly on the JMB line of suicide-killing--perhaps thinking that their failed 'dream' of serving Islam will be fulfilled by these 'wrongly-perceived' Jihad, another form of serving Islam--which no way even gets approved by Islam as Jihad. (I am telling this on authority of Islamic scholars)

Whereas (genuine) Qaumi Madrasas (of Deobond lineage) are fiercely independent of outside influence, and, on principal, do not care/depend for/on any 'tied' fund---least from Govt. These are more involved in propagation & preservation of (pure & simple) Islam, scantily (not nil) active in politics, and, by education, unmoved by terrorism/Jihad (a handful maybe by now become influenced by Afghan Taliban theory). Graduates of such madrasas normally command the respect of general mass---much more than Alia's. 

They will not like--and will strongly resist--Govt. intervention in their funding &/or curriculum. They mostly seek 'donations-in-the-name-of-Allah' from anonymous sources (an indication of 'purity of intention' of the donor). They are silently bearing 'insult of being terrorist' by finger-pointing of BAL regime already. 

When I mentioned 'Islam and Madrasas' I actually referred to these Qaumis--a dormant invisible fire (like Islam) that any body should not adversely touch for one's own benefit. The Protector of Islam and such madrasas (if genuine) does not tolerate intervention, though *HE* avenges any forcibly intervention slowly, in most cases.


----------



## Al-zakir

Straight said:


> Do above 2 newslines comprise--in this news item--the actual message: *Islam and Madrasas are going to be hit soon ?*



Well if that to happen than do you not think that Awami actually digging their own grave? People of Bangladesh can digest a lot of things but when come to Islam than things can turn real ugly.....If awami loser think that they can do what ever and get away because they will be saved by their cow worshipping cousin than they are totally living in glass house.

Its only desire that they leave Islam, Muslim and constitution alone if they are to finish their Tenure. These son's of hiwan make me sick....


----------



## Al-zakir

It is very sad that Awami government want to create havoc for no valuable reason. There are so many problems looming around where all energy should be directed instead they are wasting time and energy against with anti-Islamic propaganda. This will only create unrest in the society which is uncalled for. 

Qaumi Madrasah isn't just Islamic school but also biggest NGO in Bangladesh. These kids are underprivileged and orphans. Govt contribution to these Madrasah is zero. They are getting basic education and many become Islamic scholar which is valuable to our nation. They are keeping our Islamic identity alive. Most of these Madrasah run by donation form wealthy in bd and Mid east. Government can even fund existing school how the hell they going to fund thousands of qaumi Madrasah. They need to wake up and smell the reality coffee. 

I think Awami after these Madrasah because these students are not secular. These kids grow up to either affiliated with Islamic politics or vote bank for BNP. 

Awami should leave anti Islamic agenda behind and direct all of it's energy to develop the nations infrastructure, create jobs and poverty elevation. It will be good for Awami and the nation.


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> *To the best of my knowledge--it is Alia Madrasas that are demanding Govt. fund and recognition, not the Qaumis.*
> 
> Alia Madrasas have normal curriculum of school / college with certain level of books on Quran & Hadith. That is why many students from these madarsas--after passing the-equivalent-of-HSC exam (I believe called Fazel)--can qualify for universities.
> 
> On the other hand, Qaumis pursue the orthodox curriculum--with more stress and focus on Quaranic & Hadith & Islamic law & arabic knowledge--in the line of great institutions of Deobond (India), and some of Nadwa (near Lucknow, India). Most of highly pious and of deeper knowledge 'Aleem' (scholar) come from such madrasas. They are not much tilted towards 'material-rich' life, and are very disciplined, and more dignified.
> 
> Yet, few Huji activists are found to be product of such madrasas, but most or all of them are either graduated from madrasas in Pakistan (who are different from Deobond lineage) and/or seriously infected by Afghan Taliban trend by way of visiting Pakistan or Afghanistan.
> 
> Most local Islamic political activists are products of Alia Madrasas, and much influenced by 'Shibir' / JI and are aware of more wordly affairs. JMB boss was from Alia, too, but JMB cadres were mostly drop-outs of madrasas--all kinds.
> 
> Perhaps, for this reason, these unfortunate but nonetheless valiant drop-outs went misguidedly on the JMB line of suicide-killing--perhaps thinking that their failed 'dream' of serving Islam will be fulfilled by these 'wrongly-perceived' Jihad, another form of serving Islam--which no way even gets approved by Islam as Jihad. (I am telling this on authority of Islamic scholars)
> 
> Whereas (genuine) Qaumi Madrasas (of Deobond lineage) are fiercely independent of outside influence, and, on principal, do not care/depend for/on any 'tied' fund---least from Govt. These are more involved in propagation & preservation of (pure & simple) Islam, scantily (not nil) active in politics, and, by education, unmoved by terrorism/Jihad (a handful maybe by now become influenced by Afghan Taliban theory). Graduates of such madrasas normally command the respect of general mass---much more than Alia's.
> 
> They will not like--and will strongly resist--Govt. intervention in their funding &/or curriculum. They mostly seek 'donations-in-the-name-of-Allah' from anonymous sources (an indication of 'purity of intention' of the donor). They are silently bearing 'insult of being terrorist' by finger-pointing of BAL regime already.
> 
> When I mentioned 'Islam and Madrasas' I actually referred to these Qaumis--a dormant invisible fire (like Islam) that any body should not adversely touch for one's own benefit. The Protector of Islam and such madrasas (if genuine) does not tolerate intervention, though *HE* avenges any forcibly intervention slowly, in most cases.



Alia Madrassa already receiving govt patronisation.
Kawmi needs some sort of regulations, even could be regulated by the body consisting of people from Kawmi itself. They must come under some sort of accountability. It goes for all kind of activity in BD, be it Madrassa or NGO or anything.
Also people come out of those Madrassas should have some skill so that they can find some jobs and make their living.


----------



## Straight

Al-zakir said:


> It is very sad that Awami government want to create havoc for no valuable reason. There are so many problems looming around where all energy should be directed instead they are wasting time and energy against with anti-Islamic propaganda. This will only create unrest in the society which is uncalled for.
> 
> ---------------
> ---------------
> 
> Awami should leave anti Islamic agenda behind and direct all of it's energy to develop the nations infrastructure, create jobs and poverty elevation. It will be good for Awami and the nation.



I can not agree more.......


----------



## Straight

Al-zakir said:


> It is very sad that Awami government want to create havoc for no valuable reason. There are so many problems looming around where all energy should be directed instead they are wasting time and energy against with anti-Islamic propaganda. This will only create unrest in the society which is uncalled for.
> 
> ---------------
> ---------------
> 
> Awami should leave anti Islamic agenda behind and direct all of it's energy to develop the nations infrastructure, create jobs and poverty elevation. It will be good for Awami and the nation.



I can not agree more with what you said.......


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> Alia Madrassa already receiving govt patronisation.
> Kawmi needs some sort of regulations, even could be regulated by the body consisting of people from Kawmi itself. They must come under some sort of accountability. It goes for all kind of activity in BD, be it Madrassa or NGO or anything.
> Also people come out of those Madrassas should have some skill so that they can find some jobs and make their living.



It is imperative to know before hand how they will take it. Such madrsa system is newer in Bangladesh than in India & Pakistan, and yet they have braved around 200 years against poverty and social appreciation. That made them quite hardened on their own realities.

Any thing imposed without proper & respectful consultation may boomerang seriously.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Sramik League mobs clash at RAJUK office 
*
Mon, Apr 6th, 2009 4:03 pm BdST

Dhaka, Apr 6 (bdnews24.com)Two factions of ruling Awami League's labour front Sramik League clashed Monday at the city developer RAJUK's head office, vandalising offices and leaving at least three injured.

Adherents of Abdul Malek and Shamsul Alam Milky, RAJUK staffers, fought each other for half an hour. The unruly activists damaged the main access to the RAJUK office and window panes of office rooms.

A faction claimed three were injured during the clashes.

Malek and Milky each claimed to reporters that he was the president of the Sramik League's RAJUK unit.

"We launched a movement to fight for the 372 of our former colleagues who had been dismissed during the BNP-led alliance's rule," Malek told reporters.

"Milky and his cohorts then brought in outsiders to attack us and vandalise the RAJUK office."

Milky said, "We were tipped off that Malek group activists were preparing to assault us, so we took up position by the stadium and informed the works minister."

"The minister advised us to take police assistance in getting back to RAJUK. Malek group swooped on us when we reached RAJUK office, injuring three."

RAJUK chairman Nurul Huda said, "Some outsiders carried out the attack and vandalised property."

"Since I just took charge on March 30, I don't yet know about the inside squabbles to make any qualified comment."

A case has been filed in this connection with Motijheel police station accusing unidentified outside hooligans.

A probe committee formed with RAJUK member Abdul Wahab Miah as its head has been asked to submit a report on the incident within a week.

Get a load of Awami naive people of BD. 

Sramik League mobs clash at RAJUK office :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## M_Saint

By observing Altaf Kalia's murderous trend and efforts for getting away through recurrent lie but being caught in YouTube, once Adnan Gil wrote 'Bhaia you are tube' (Pakistan News Service - PakTribune). In a separate note, once an honest observer commented that if somebody wanted to see lady Satans attribute then he/she needed to observe when Hasina frothed through lie and tell advance lie. 

After her goons reined havoc throughout the country to destroy its serenity, she started to claim that BNP/SHIBIR leaders infiltrated in her goon's rank (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::). I guess even Bushists would mock her by naming as lady AQ. But whatever cunning she was, hinted though that her police/MUA gangs would go after innocents. Apparently her father insulted the intelligent of the entire nation by questioning 'Kothay Siraj Sikder' ( AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS) right after killing him. I guess Pinak Babu would hand her the biggest prize after yesterday's performance (AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*No thanks to Iajuddin: Khaleda Zia*

bdnews24.com, Dhaka

Leader of the opposition Khaleda Zia on Tuesday gave the opposite of thanks in parliament for president Iajuddin Ahmed's Jan 25 address.
The BNP chairperson accused Iajuddin of "exiling democracy" and violating the constitution.

"I cannot thank him. I am sorry," said Khaleda on the closing day of the first session of the ninth parliament.

"His speech contained nothing for which he should be given thanks."
"He sent democracy into exile. This parliament cannot thank him," said the chairperson of the main opposition BNP, under whose tenure Iajuddin was elected president.

Khaleda said, "We elected Iajuddin Ahmed as president. We respected him as a citizen. He had a role in the anti-autocracy movement."

"We expected that he would respect his oath of office," she said.

"But when he had full authority (of the state), he could neither protect the constitution nor his oath of office," she said of the president under whose term the country saw an unprecedented two-year caretaker government.
She said none of the members either from the ruling party or the opposition had thanked the president.

"If we respect their opinion, he should not be thanked".

The leader of the opposition was speaking ahead of prime minister Sheikh Hasina, who was also set to address the House.

Khaleda's press secretary told bdnews24.com the occasion marked only her third appearance in the House since its first sitting on Jan 25.

Meanwhile, some 170 MPs belonging to the Awami League-led alliance have delivered their official thank-yous on the president's address, parliament officials said.

The treasury bench spent 1,335 minutes (over 22 hours) for the speeches.
Some 19 opposition MPs gave thanks on the address, taking 186 minutes (about three hours).

The former president, however, received few "thanks" in actuality, as many MPs have bitterly criticised his controversial role before and after the 1/11 changeover.

*First JS session draws to a close.*

The first session of the ninth parliament was drawing to a close on Tuesday with a full House.

The ninth parliament has so far made history by forming all its parliamentary standing committees in the first session.

None of the previous eight parliaments could form the parliamentary watchdogs on different ministries, to ensure parliamentary transparency and accountability, at the first session.

In some cases, they took up to three years to form them.

Up to Monday, the House has passed 30 bills, mainly with a view to validating the ordinances made by the previous interim government headed by Fakhruddin Ahmed. The House passed another bill on Tuesday on land acquisition for the proposed Padma Bridge, set to be the country's longest span.

Speaker Abdul Hamid was also scheduled to read out an address of president Md Zillur Rahman before the 39-day session draws to a close. 

leading news


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> *No thanks to Iajuddin: Khaleda Zia*



No surprise there. Iajuddin enjoyed his presidency because of BNP and Khaleda Zia yet he betrayed with BNP and Khaleda. He even called Musjib "father of Nation". He disgraced at last age when his life about to end. He either sold out to Awami or chickened out to MUA. This man will be know to BNP and Khaleda as traitor.


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> He either sold out to Awami or chickened out to MUA..


He was neither sold nor chickened out but an 'Ideological Mole' that was planted by so-called secular (Lefty leaning) infiltrators (Ex- Gen Mahbubur Rahman, Mannan Bhhuian etc) of BNP. His kind was the product of super commies like K C Dey, C R Dutta, who filled the ideological vaccum in absence of any Syed Kutub, Moududi's type in E Bengal/PAK and were followers of Netazi Subash Basu that happened to be the first tier of commies in Bengal. It was ironic for Brahmman Babus accepting commie ideology over Islam because of their 'Cherishing pride' track record. 

But our commies didn't even know where their heads and tails were as Tagore once wrote, 

Bohu din dhore 
Bohu Krosh ghore
Dekhite giase Sindhu !
Dekha hoy nai chakhu malia
ghorer kone ek pa felia
ekti dhaner patar opor
ekti shishir Bindu !



Al-zakir said:


> This man will be know to BNP and Khaleda as traitor.


He along with MUA should be dubbed as 'Man Ghaseti Begum' and 'Mir Jafar' in Bangladesh's history.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Iajuddin and MUA were both elevated by the BNP. Why do I not feel too much sympathy for BNP that this happened to them? There are still many of these mediocre types in BNP and Khaleda Zia is still not sidelining them.


----------



## Al-zakir

*25 injured in BCL clash*

Thursday, April 9, 2009 
At least 25 activists were injured today in clashes between two rival groups of the Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) at Jagannath University.

The clashes erupted at around 11:00pm over an incident on April 4 in which at least 12 leaders and activists of the BCL were injured, sources said.

The clash between two groups of BCL &#8211; President Group led by Kamrul Hasan Ripon and the Secretary Group led by Abu Sayeed continued for three hours.

The injured of the President Group are Robin, Imran, Shaon, Rajib, Shohel, Shafik, Babor and Biddut.

On the other hand, the injured of the Secretary Group are Sumon, Nandi, Sharif, Maksud and Arif.

Police charged baton to bring the situation under control. A tense situation is prevailing, campus sources said.
*
Man Awami can't even stand their own. On can only guess how brutal they can be against others though I don't have any problem if these haram products tear each other up. ...*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Power situation worsening day by day*

No progress in implementation of 3 large power projects

No appreciable progress was made in last three months of the Awami League-led government on implementation of the three large power projects, earlier planned to be implemented as independent power producers (IPP), reports UNB.

The projects are 450-MW Bibiyana combined cycle (CC) plant, 450-MW Sirajganj CC plant and 450-MW Meghnaghat power plant, phase-II.
All the three projects were undertaken for implementation in the private sector on build-own-operate (BOO) basis because of public fund constraints.
Of the three projects, the move for implementation of the Meghnaghat project was first initiated by the last Awami League government. But the project still remained unimplemented because of repeated cancellation of tendering process.

On the other hand, the move for Sirajganj and the Bibiyana project was initiated by the immediate past BNP government but that move also faced similar problem of repeated tender cancellation.

Among the projects, tender was called twice for Meghnaghat Phase-II project, thrice for Sirajganj project while once for the Bibiyana project.
But every time, the tenders were cancelled at the final stage of approval process. And each time, a tender-from invitation to final decision stage-took at least two years'' time.

After such huge time-killing, this time the officials of both Power Ministry and Power Cell had the belief that the Awami League government will promptly move to implement the projects because of its election pledge for improving the power situation.

The Awami League had promised to increase power generation by 3,500 MW within 5 years.

But within a short period, the officials have started believing that things will move as usual - as there is no special effort in sight to move forward the projects.

However, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, who is also in-charge of the Power and Energy Ministry, sat twice with the officials of her ministry in three months'' time.

At both meetings, she directed the officials to expedite the pace of their work and discharge their responsibilities without any fear.

But despite such a clear directive from the Prime Minister, things remain as before with no move in sight to expedite the implementation of the projects.
Meanwhile, the power supply situation is worsening day by day as the gap between demand and supply is increasing. After the Prime Minister''s recent meeting with the Power and Energy Ministry officials, the power situation improved next day, but within next two days it again deteriorated with the sudden shutdown of a number of plants.

Now, the country has been experiencing about 2000 MW of power shortage and many places in both the urban and rural areas have to face load shedding almost every alternative hour.

The News Today


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Cross-border crimes go up after carnage*

*It's dropping fast, says BDR DG*

M Abul Kalam Azad

Cross-border movement of criminals, and trafficking of illicit goods including small arms increased alarmingly in the days following the events in Pilkhana Headquarters of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), observed an internal security report.

The national security is likely to be affected by the recent development, and trafficking of illegal weapons might rise taking advantage of it, the report cautioned.

Director General of BDR Maj Gen Md Mainul Islam however told The Daily Star over the phone yesterday that the number of illegal cross-border activities has been dropping fast with the increasing activities of the border security force, initiated lately.

"Our border patrol activities have increased with the passing of time. We've tightened the control on the border areas resulting in arrests of illegal intruders, and seizure of illegal goods," he observed.

The internal security report, submitted to the highest authorities of the government in early April, observed that the post BDR mutiny time has been marked by sharp increase of different illegal activities across all frontiers of Bangladesh. It identified the illegal activities as trafficking of women and children, and illicit narcotics, and smuggling of arms and ammunitions.

It mentioned that the price of a bottle of illicit narcotic, phensydil, had been around Tk 700 before the events in the BDR headquarters, the price of which nose dived to around Tk 350 since then, due to massive increase in inbound smuggling of the drug.

It also observed, "Since most of the members of different battalions of BDR were either directly or indirectly involved in the mutiny and lawlessness of February 25 and 26, so most of them are in a state of confusion and dilemma about their careers and future until the investigation is over. That is why, many of them are not playing an active role in guarding the borders and in curbing smuggling."

Quoting anonymous sources the report mentioned, "Keeping in mind the uncertainty of their future, some of them are even trying to ensure a future by getting themselves involved in cross-border smuggling."

The report, which was also sent to the Ministry of Homes Affairs, and Rapid Action Battalion (RAB), noted that many army officers deputed to BDR are carrying out their duties staying in nearest cantonments or circuit houses or rest houses, instead of staying at their command posts, feeling insecure.

The new BDR DG however said the officers are closely monitoring the situation by taking over their command positions, which he said boosted the morale of the jawans. "Now the situation at the borders is under our total control," Maj Gen Mainul said.

The security report advised the government to initiate coordinated efforts at the foreign and home affairs ministries levels with India and Myanmar to ensure meaningful security at the border areas. The report also advised the government for strengthening the activities of all internal law enforcement agencies in light of the border situation.

Bangladesh shares nearly 4,000 kilometres or 2,500 miles of land and maritime borders with its neighbours India and Myanmar.

The mutiny and the subsequent atrocities in the BDR headquarters of Pilkhana in the capital left the paramilitary border force in a fragile state. A total of 76 persons including 54 army officers deputed to the force were killed by the mutineers.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

*BNP to be on streets until govt cancels decision on Khaleda's residence * 

BNP and its front organisations will continue their peaceful movement until the government withdraws its "illegal" decision cancelling the lease allocation of Khaleda's cantonment residence, reports UNB.

BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain Saturday announced the party's stand while addressing a protest rally organised by Jatiyatabadi Jubo Dal, the youth wing of the party, in front of the BNP central office at Naya Paltan in the city in the afternoon.

He said no threat and intimidation of the government would work to deter the opposition from its movement.

The rally was organised as part of a two-day demonstration programme that ended Saturday with demonstrations at district and upazila levels across the country by BNP and its front organisations against the Wednesday's cabinet decision scrapping Khaleda's Shaheed Mainul Road residence in Dhaka cantonment.

Jubo Dal President Barkatullah Bulu, MP, who presided over the rally, announced its fresh street protest for two days across the country and gave the government a 48-hour deadline to rescind its 'illegal' decision.

As part of its two-day programme, Jubo Dal will hold protest rallies and take out processions at six divisional headquarters, including capital Dhaka, on April 13.

On April 15, similar protest programmes will be held at district, upazila and pourshava levels all over the country.

BNP leaders Mirza Abbas, Gayeshwar Chandra Roy, Dr Moyeen Khan, Zainul Abdin Farooque, MP and Jubo Dal General Secretary Moazzem Hossain Alal, among others, addressed the rally.

Addressing the rally, Khandaker Delwar said the government is trying to play a game of minus-one formula by evicting the opposition leader Khaleda Zia not only from her cantonment residence, but also from politics.

He asked the Prime Minister to remove this thought from her mind, if anyone gave her this 'ill advice,' as it would never be successful on this soil of Bangladesh.

He said he finds the sign of BKSAL, not democracy, in the activities of the three-month-old Awami League government "as it has indulged in land grabbing, capturing of halls and educational institutions, extortion, terrorism and finally making an attempt to grab Khaleda's cantonment home through an illegal decision".

Delwar said the government wants to divert public attention and hide its ill-motive and failures to implement its election commitments by creating a non-issue an issue.

Speaking at the rally, Mirza Abbas said it is not the government but Awami League that has cancelled the lease of Khaleda's residence and this has been reflected in the recent aggressive statements of the ruling party ministers and leaders. "If the ruling party comes out on the street without the police protection to face Jubo Dal, they (AL) would not get the escape route."

Gayeshwar Roy said the behind-the-scene actors of 1/11 are trying to implement their unfinished works through the Prime Minister.

He said the present effort of removing Khaleda Zia from her cantonment residence is part of the conspiracy hatched to send her abroad.

Dr Moyeen said the cabinet decision has violated the human rights by hatching conspiracy to remove Khaleda from her residence.

After the meeting, a protest procession was brought out that paraded Kakrail-Bijoynagar crossing before terminating in front of the party office.

*Good for BNP. Awami actually helping BNP to regroup under this issue. No complain from me.*

BNP to be on streets until govt cancels decision on Khaleda's residence


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Truth is unacceptable for rulers in Bangladesh*

Sunita Paul


Bangladesh is a nation with many past histories of pride. It is the nation, which fought for mother-language and finally snatched the right from the mighty Pakistani authorities. In 1971, this nation fought a war of independence and just in nine months, snatched the victory thus making a glorious presence of a country named Bangladesh in the global map. Bangladeshis by nature are extremely courageous, hard-working and optimistic. But, unfortunately, this nation is continuing to witness administration by rough politicians for decades.

Right after the independence of Bangladesh, 75 million people in the country entrusted Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman with the great responsibility of a ruler with the hope of seeing a ´Golden Bengal´ under the dynamic and charismatic leadership of Mujib. He (Bangabandhu) too promised a prosperous nation with right of expression, freedom of press and above all citizen rights. But, just in 4 years, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman decided to form one party rule thus banning newspapers, suffocating freedom of expression and abusing citizen rights under a heneous black law named ´Special Powers Act´. Thousands of political opponents were detained under SPA and many killed by the special paramilitary force named Rakkhibahini formed by the Awami League government under the leadership of the man, who is the founding father of the nation. In political history in the world, it will be impossible to locate a second leader like Mujib, who adopted series of laws and rules to suppress and repress his own people, just for the sake of safeguarding his rule.

There is no controversy regarding the towering high personality of Bangabandhu. He is the hero, who led the war of independence of the country sitting in isolated prison in West Pakistan. But, other than partisan people, no one supports what he did by forming one party rule named BAKSAL and suppression and repression of people as well suffocating freedom of press and expression.

During December 29, 2008 general election, Bangabandhu´s daughter Sheikh Hasina Wajed snatched landslide victory in the general election by defeating her arch rival Bangladesh Nationalist Party and the alliance. This time, daughter of Mujib promised changing the country into a land of infinite possibility thus announcing her ´Digital Bangladesh´ or ´Vision 2021´ projects. Electoral manifesto of Bangladesh Awami League attained high appreciation in Bangladesh and abroad for a number of reasons.

But, just in less than 100 days in administration, Awami League is unfortunately unmasking its very repressive face to the nation as well as international community. On April 11, 2009, ruling party lawmaker Captain (Retired) Giasuddin Ahmed and his thugs physically assaulted Abdullah Al Amin Biplob, a correspondent of vernacular daily The Shamokal. The ruling party MP reportedly threatened the journalist of refraining from writing anything against his misdeeds during the entire five-year tenure of the present government.

Similar attitude is witnessed in other cases too. Some hired intellectuals and so-called writers are continuing to publish malicious articles and commentaries on me, since I picked up the BDR massacre issue and started exposing many facts, where it was becoming crystal clear that many of the heavyweights in the ruling party were involved behind this tragic massacre.

A former ambassador belonging to Bangladesh Awami League quarter, wrote to a number of newspapers in the world, asking to refrain from publishing my articles, as this ambassador claimed, contents of my write-ups were not prolific. As he could not give a single example of any of my comments to be untrue, for obvious reason, international media are ignoring such ridiculous request and continuing to publish my pieces as they did for past few decades.

Some Awami League pals claim, I have picked up the pen since the BDR massacre! This is a lie of highest order. I have been writing for decades and even during 2005 of BNP rule, I was only one of those very few individuals who wrote against the misdeeds of BNP´s political office Hawa Bhaban as well as many of the king-stars of this hated building.

Many of my writings were refereed in a number of prominent newspapers in Bangladesh during that period.

I continued my pen during the interim government too.

But, none of these writing had ever been either questioned or criticized by Awami Leaguers. But, this time, when I am exposing facts behind the BDR massacre, there is visibly wild media war against me by a section of anti-army elements inside and outside Bangladesh. Entire scenario creates doubt in my mind about the sincerity of the ruling government in Bangladesh about publishing a real and neutral investigation report on the BDR massacre and punishing the culprits.

There is even rumor in Bangladesh that the government led by Sheikh Hasina Wajed may not at all allow the investigation report conducted by Bangladesh Army to see the light of sun.


But, neither government´s dubious attitude towards the BDR massacre or its maligning campaign against me will ever stop my pen. Investigation committees should carefully scrutinize each and every piece of information published in Bangladeshi and international press on this extremely sensitive issue.

Today, I have to raise few more fresh questions related to the BDR massacre:

1. Why the student wing leader of Bangladesh Awami League, Liakot Sikder is missing from public appearance?

2. Sikder appeared in a TV talk show on Ekushey Television right after the general election, along with Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Brigadier General (Retired) Hannan Shah and others leaving tears while stating ´brutal treatment´ by the army during the interim government´s tenure.

3. Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir said in the same program that ´proper actions will be taken against those army officers who were active during the interim government rule´.

4. Brig. Gen. (Retired) Hannan Shah gave descriptive statements containing anti-army sentiment.

5. Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Barrister Moudud Ahmed, Sheikh Fazlul Karim Selim, Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Mirza Azam, Shahid Uddin Chowdhury Anie, Mirza Abbas, Salauddin Qader Chowdhury, Sajeda Chowdhury, Abdul Jalil, Barrister Fazley Noor Taposh, Lt. Col. (Retired) Faruk Khan, Suranjit Sen Gupta, Abul Hossain, Maj. Gen. (Retired) Subid Ali Buiyan, Sahara Khatun, Tanjim Ahmed Taj Sohel and many others gave extremely offensive statements in the parliament against Bangladesh Army.

6. Sheikh Hasina Wajed´s son and advisor Sajib Wajed Joy was active in lobbying against Bangladesh Army in United States and other countries. He even gave interviews to foreign media as well wrote several articles projecting Bangladesh Armed Forces as ´militancy infected´.

7. Although Bangladeshi investigators are checking cell-phone call list of the ruling party leaders, but, who knows if they were also using several SIM cards which were not properly registered? It is well known fact that in Bangladesh, it is easy to buy a cell phone connection even without providing any information on the user.

8. The ruling party is continuing to do everything to divert the attention of people from BDR massacre to anything else. Even recently Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed gave a strange statement saying Bangladesh was willing to launch a satellite. It is evidently understood that behind such sudden statement of the Bangladeshi PM was to even divert the global attention to ´satellite´ issue than BDR massacre.

9. Extortion, rape, murder, abduction and various forms of crimes are on high rise in Bangladesh since installation of the new government. In most cases, such crimes are conducted by ruling party men. For obvious reason, rulers in Dhaka are trying t ignore all such notoriety.

10. Brother of the home minister Sahara Khatun in a newspaper interview said, on April 10, 2009 when members of Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) entered his residential hotel in Dhaka for nabbing a gang of counterfeit money makers, his son named Polash stopped the RAB members of conducting the raid. At one stage, he introduced himself as the nephew of the home minister and threatened dire consequences if RAB members tried to raid his residential hotel. Later this young boy was arrested by RAB and the raid conducted thus finding huge volume of counterfeit currency as well as equipment for making such items. But, while the RAB men were supposed to leave the premises with the arrested people, including the nephew of the Home Minister, she phoned the RAB members instructing to leave her nephew. Such tendency and nepotism by a home minister will possibly give a picture of today´s Bangladesh under the rule of Bangladesh Awami League.

11. If the Home Minister could interfere in setting her nephew released from the charge of abetting making of counterfeit currency, should it not be suspected that the ruling government may do anything in salvaging their party men from the BDR massacre investigation?

12. Many of the pro-Awami League journalists in Dhaka have started saying that the BDR massacre crisis was already handled by the government. Do they want to mean by saying this that the rulers in Dhaka have successfully buried the investigation process of the massacre? Why Awami League leader Torab Ali Akhand is placed out of focus suddenly? Why there is no further information on his son, who was also arrested in connection to the massacre?

Unfortunately, truth is unacceptable for rulers in Bangladesh. The present government is no exception to it. This time, the ruling party, instead of using state machinery in repressing press, is using their hired intellectuals and ´obedient´ media in putting pressure on anyone exposing truth. This is a clear example of media terror by the rulers. And, there is no example of final survival of any government in the world, which suffocates freedom of expression.

American Chronicle | Truth is unacceptable for rulers in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Upazila reps threaten to declare MPs unwanted*

Staff Correspondent

Upazila parishad chairmen, vice-chairmen on Wednesday threatened a tough movement, including declaring personae non gratae lawmakers on upazila parishad premises if the sweeping authority of the lawmakers over upazila parishads in constituencies are not scrapped.

They demanded amendment to the Upazila Parishad (Reintroduction of the Repealed Act and Amendment) Act, passed by the parliament on April 6, scrapping the provisions, which give the lawmakers the authority to control the decisions made and work done by upazila parishads.

They placed the demands at an exchange of views among themselves organised at the National Press Club by the newly floated Bangladesh Upazila Chairmen Forum.

The Biswanath upazila parishad chairman, Muhibur Rahman, who chaired the programme, said, We would like to solve the problem first by holding talks with the government. If the discussion fails, the forum will announce its next course of action.

About 100 representatives of upazilas from across the country attended the meeting and extended their support for the forum. The decided to install a full committee of the forum to carry forward their movement until the demands could be met.

Most of the representatives who addressed the meeting suggested both a legal battle challenging the act in the High Court and a movement to ensure the freedom of upazila parishads, the most important tier of the local government in accordance with the provisions stipulated in Article 59 of the constitution.

The parliament on April 6 unanimously passed the Upazila Parishad (Reintroduction of the Repealed Act and Amendment) Act, making it mandatory for upazila parishads to consult lawmakers and to accept their recommendations in planning development in their constituencies.

The act repealed the Local Government (Upazila Parishad) Ordinance 2008, promulgated by the immediate-past interim government, which repealed the Upazila Parishad Act 1998.

The Upazila Parishad (Reintroduction of the Repealed Act and Amendment) Act reintroduced the Upazila Parishad Act 1998 with some amendments.

The act has delegated more power to the lawmakers as advisers to upazila parishads than they had under the Upazila Parishad Act 1998. The 1998 act had made lawmakers advisers to upazila parishads in their constituencies, but had not made it mandatory for the local government bodies to accept their suggestions.

The Bangladesh Upazila Parishad Association, another association of the elected chairmen of the local government bodies, earlier observed that strong and functioning upazila parishads would not be possible under the new law passed by the parliament.

The association at a meeting on April 7 vowed action programme if the prime minister would not heed their demands and retain the questionable provisions which take away the freedom and autonomy of the local government bodies.

The Nabinagar upazila parishad chairman, Ziaul Huq Sarker, at the exchange of views urged lawmakers not to interfere in the activities of upazila parishad and said the local government representatives would launch a movement to regain their power.

I think the lawmakers have lost directions and finding no jobs, they now want to interfere in our tasks, Ziaul said.

Jaipurhat sadar upazila vice-chairman Titas Mostafa urged the forum leaders to take a resolution declaring the lawmakers personae non gratae in upazila parishad complexes.

Coxs Bazar sadar upazila chairman Salimullah Bahadur subscribed to the views of Titas Mostafa. All the upazila representatives attending the meeting echoed the proposal, by raising hands and clapping.

Bhanga upazila chairman Sudhin Kumar Sarker urged the forum to declare the act a black law as it provides lawmakers with sweeping authority over upazila parishads.

It [the new law] was a clear violation of the constitution and non-fulfilment of the Awami Leagues electoral pledge. It will destroy the status of the upazila parishad as an independent local government body, he said.

Asma Begum, a woman vice-chairman elected for the sadar upazila in Jaipurhat, said the elected upazila representatives had the powers to paralyse life in the constituencies so that lawmakers could not be able to visit their areas.

Do not compel us to resort to tough action. Please do your own job and leave us to discharge our duties freely as people voted us for their betterment, Asma said, referring to lawmakers.

After the meeting, Muhibur Rahman was made convener and Ziaul Haq Sarkar member secretary of the forum.

The forum will announce a 16-member central committee soon and hold exchanges of views in divisional headquarters.

Local government experts, academics, rights activists and some political parties observed the new upazila parishad act was a clear violation of the constitution.

They said it would weaken the local government bodies and create a political and administrative crisis. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/apr/16/front.html#1


----------



## idune

Soon after election Awami league had installed all their party loyals in key govt post. And now these same party caders demanding tolls and extorting money from business and industries. All in the name of 'din bodol'. 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*How fares our government?*

*Mahmud ur Rahman Choudhury*

Last week I wrote two editorials on successive dates titled "How fares our parliament?" and "How is our government faring?", basically discussing what our parliament and government has done so far in fulfilling their commitments made to the people before the December 2008 elections. The second of the two I found to be important enough to go to the front pages with and so, here it is.

The AL government is in office for the last 4 months and within that time the government had run into many crises which it is still in the process of "handling" but those processes are taking their time, raising frustrations within the "populace". Having promised the "world" so to say, before the elections, the AL government is now finding it difficult to deliver, pushing more and more decisions and solution further and further away along the time-scale. So, let's take some of the more important issues and see what the AL is doing about those.

The energy and power crisis had been building up in Bangladesh over the last 7 years and the AL is well aware of the problems the crisis has been creating for everything - industries, agriculture, communications, businesses and general living - and yet it had promised, before the elections to resolve it "quickly". Now that the AL is in government for the last few months, it is finding out that solving the energy and power crisis call for much more than words and after blaming the last BNP-Jamaat government for aggravating the problem, the government is claiming that "maybe" the crisis would be resolved after 3 years! Meanwhile the AL is asking the people to have "patience and understanding" - two states of the mind which people have run out off a long time back. The AL is also threatening tough police actions against anybody who takes to the streets protesting against the intolerable situation. So much for the energy and power crisis.

Like the energy and power crisis, food and price crisis has been prevailing in the country since the last few years and the AL promised to tackle it fast. It did so initially, showing a lot of "presence" of its ministers in Dhaka markets and threats of dire action against price hikes. Prices came down to some extent, not because of AL actions but because commodity prices were on the down-slide in international markets but within just 2 months prices crept up despite the threats of "dire actions". The over-production of cereal crops, over the last one year, by enthusiastic farmers results in an oversupply and consequent price depression, with farmers being unable to recoup their costs. Farmers don't seem too happy now and the government's procurement drives are unable to reach the producers and fulfill the procurement targets. Market monitoring have ceased altogether and prices of commodities are back to being decided by syndicates of a small number of importers, traders and suppliers with AL political cadres taking their "cuts" through extortions. So, there goes "food at afforadable prices".

Education has also been taking a beating in this country for the last 2 decades and the AL promised to eliminate illiteracy by 2021 but within a month of the AL forming the government, its student cadres went to war against each other and against the BNP and Jamaat cadres, resulting in closure of a dozen universities and colleges. The AL claims that the existing education system is creating social discriminations and divisions, with madrassah education breeding extremists and so, the AL government is working out yet another "new education policy" which will make Bangladesh "digital". As to what the AL government means by "digital" is anyone's guess because more than 50 percent of the populace is entirely illiterate, unable to counts digits. People are beginning to ask whether "digital" means supplying lakhs of computers, at good profit margins, by members of the AL ruling elites and AL minded businessmen. That's about wraps up education and eradicating illiteracy.

The trial of war criminals was one of the major commitments of AL and within a month after the government was formed, the law minister was all over the media with promises of immediately forming investigating agencies and tribunals and getting the trials over by December 2009. Till date there is no sight of any investigations or tribunals with the AL now speaking about taking time to ensure that nothing goes wrong with the trial or its process. People are asking what can go "wrong" when, in fact, there are no investigations, no tribunals and no trials.

The BDR mutiny was followed by promises of immediate investigations of the massacres of 60 army officers, within 7 days, followed by trials by court martial of the culprits. The dates of submitting investigation reports kept on being deferred by first 15 days, then a month and now all that is in complete hibernation. With investigations nowhere near being completed and "submitted", the trials too are nowhere near being held. So much for the AL government's claim that the mutiny was so dangerous that it could lead to a civil war but for the timely "political" action of the PM.

Cabinet meetings are held regularly or are presided over rather regally by the PM with her chiding the cabinet colleagues like errant children, threatening to show them the door, should they fail to deliver the "Vision 2021" and "Digital Bangladesh" and the only things that the Nation gets out of these cabinet meetings are ever more crop of promises which never get implemented. Remember, we started off by calling it "our" government because we elected it but now it's only the "AL" government because it's not delivering anything to "us". The AL government is not faring so well and people are wondering how they are going to live on empty stomachs filled with so many dreams for the next 5 years.

leading news


----------



## Straight

M_Saint said:


> He was neither sold nor chickened out but an 'Ideological Mole' that was planted by so-called secular (Lefty leaning) infiltrators (Ex- Gen Mahbubur Rahman, Mannan Bhhuian etc) of BNP.........
> 
> But our commies didn't even know where their heads and tails were as Tagore once wrote,
> 
> Bohu din dhore
> Bohu Krosh ghore
> Dekhite giase Sindhu !
> Dekha hoy nai chakhu malia
> ghorer kone ek pa felia
> ekti dhaner patar opor
> ekti shishir Bindu !



*The correct phrases are as follows:*

*Bohu din dhore 
Bohu Krosh ghure
Dekhite giachi parbatmala,
Dekhite giachi Sindhu !
Dekha hoy nai chakkhu melia
ghor hote shudhu ek pa felia,
ekti dhaner shisher upore
ekti shishir Bindu !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denoo

iajdani said:


> *Jamaat in jeopardy *
> The anti-liberation forces have been defeated once again, this time through peoples' verdict. .



they has to be defeated ...


----------



## Al-zakir

*Top Bangla army officer seeking political asylum in US*

Dhaka, Jun 10 A senior army officer posted in the Bangladesh embassy in Washington, who had a key role in arrest of top politicians during emergency rule, is seeking political asylum in the US following his recall last month, a media report said today.

Brig Gen Chowdhury Fazlul Bari, defence attache at the embassy here, was recently recalled after serving little over a year, bdnews24 media portal quoted an unnamed person"close to"him as saying.

Bari was director at the all-powerful Directorate General of Forces Intelligence in the 2007-08 regime of the military-backed caretaker government and is known to have played a key role in the arrest of several top politicians and bureaucrats during a massive anti-graft drive.

In the wake of the Awami League&aposs return to power, several top leaders of the party had demanded curtailing of the influence of the military&aposs intelligence wing in the civilian administration, the report said.

" Although not naming him directly, the politicians&aposwrath was particularly directed at Brig Bari,"it said.

Talking to leading newspaper Daily Star, Bari denied any move to seek political asylum. However, he said that he is not coming back to the country soon.


International : Top Bangla army officer seeking political asylum in US : 595356


*Traitor Shorty  MUA is next...*


----------



## Al-zakir

JS probe body to summon Matin  Yeah payback time for losers and I ain't complaining....Hang them high..........


Mon, Jun 15th, 2009 5:20 pm BdST

Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, June 15 (bdnews24.com)A parliamentary probe team has decided to summon former shipping adviser M A Matin for his alleged irregularities in awarding a container handling deal to a private firm on his last day in office.


The probe body, formed in May by the parliamentary standing committee on the shipping ministry, said at a meeting Monday that Matin had hurriedly awarded the contract at the last hour on Jan 6 as the new cabinet was taking oath.

"We have decided to summon former adviser Matin before the probe body to clarify why he had awarded the contract to the firm within 24 hours," Mohammad Shah Alam, who heads the investigation committee, told bdnews24.com after the meeting at the parliament building.

"Next week we will hold another meeting and decide when M A Matin should turn up to answer our questions," he said.

Matin was the head of the corruption-busting body formed by the military-installed caretaker government after the declaration of the state of emergency on Jan 11, 2007.

Shah Alam said the documents of the Chittagong Port Authority read that Matin had arranged a CPA board meeting in the afternoon of Jan 5 to evaluate the tender committee's report.

The CPA initiated the file to award the contract within 24 hours to Ishaq Brothers after the meeting and couriered it to Dhaka by air, he said.

"The file was accepted on Jan 6 morning and the same was sent to Chittagong Port Authority for necessary actions after the adviser had signed it.

"The file reached Chittagong in the afternoon of January 6 and the port authority awarded the works to Ishaq Brothers at 9pm at night.

"This is a record in Bangladesh's history. We have to know why the file moved so fast."

Matin is the first adviser to that caretaker government to have been charged with corruption.

JS probe body to summon Matin :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## M_Saint

Fascist, conniving, lying-bastardouness were always RAWAMY traits; ever since it came to a being. It started its heinous cowardice-revengefulness with the beatings of 'W Pakistani Muslim Leaguers ' in 1958 and up until today it even never spared decent, god fearing women-- May Almighty burn these bastards in hell.. Amen...

The Daily Sangram || Oldest bangla daily newspaper


----------



## M_Saint

The following is the most desirous, revealing and astonishing link that tells about La-Hasina's ins and out. And it is nothing but the translation of the famous book of 'Amar Fanschi Chai' ( I want myself to be hung) by Matiur Rehman Rantu, who used to be La-Hasina's personal secretary. Dear fellow members, enjoy the character of Bangaladeshi PM..

http://priyo.com/files/upload/blog/2009/04/Amar_Fashi_Chai.pdf


----------



## idune

Hasina is getting desperate that what happened in election might come out and gaging her ministers not to talk against 1/11 conspiritors.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hasina asks ministers to be cautious when talking about 1/11* 

Partha Pratim Bhattacharjee 

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday again asked her Cabinet colleagues to be cautious while talking about the 11 January, 2007 political change-over, said highly placed sources in the government.

*
&#8216;You should not echo the remarks of Bangladesh Nationalist Party leaders on the political change-over, rather you all should talk about what could have happened if it had not taken place. If you raise questions about the caretaker government&#8217;s activities, it will make the December 29 parliamentary elections questionable,&#8217; she was quoted by a minister as saying.*

Hasina&#8217;s fresh instruction was issued at a closed-door meeting of Cabinet members held after the regular Cabinet session was over.
She said the party leaders should echo the remarks made by AL&#8217;s general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam, also the LGRD and cooperatives minister, on the change-over issue.

Ashraf on Sunday said the political change-over on 11 January, 2007 was due to the total failure of some political parties, and the national elections would have been held in due course had there not been many gross irregularities including politicisation of the administration. He also said that all sectors, including the judiciary and administration, became controversial after the change-over and all the politicians were responsible for this and had invited the peril ourselves.
Hasina mentioned the name of her party&#8217;s presidium member Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, saying that he was tortured during the BNP-led alliance government&#8217;s regime but had not made any remarks against that government, rather he had accused only the caretaker regime, the minister told New Age.

Alamgir, who was in detention during the military-backed interim government&#8217;s rule, has said several times that he is thinking of filing a case against the misdeeds of the interim government.

*At a meeting after the formal Cabinet meeting on 22 June, 2009, the PM had asked the Awami League leaders to refrain from making public comments on the demand by different quarters for trial of former army chief Moeen U Ahmed.* 

Full article:
http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jul/28/front.html#6


----------



## eastwatch

People here and there lament for the failure of BNP in the 2008 election. Many of us try to find out a conspiracy theory for the BNP debacle. I am not very sure if there was a conspiracy behind the election result, but it is also true that BNP does not need any conspiracy to lose the election.

It is their too much greed that had made the population alienated from BNP. BNP top brass has earned many billion dollars worth of illegal money and had wanted this money to influence the election. However, 1/11 derailed their pet project. A new voter list was prepared, and because of fear of exposure BNP could not also spend its ill-gotten money.

I believe, a free election that was held in Dec.&#12288;2008 will have a profound effect on the future course of democracy in BD. BD is a poor country, therefore, people get frustrated easily with the ruling Party. Who knows who will win next time. But, AL govt is taking all the necessary steps so as to win the next election. AL is again proving itself to be a big spender. It is limiting corruption at the minister level, but, at the same time, is allowing uninterrupted corruption at the grass-route level. By over-spending govt development money in the village level, AL is creating a new group of supporters & cadres among those who will be the first-time voters in the next election. 

However, this is a privilege enjoyed by any ruling Party. Last time when in power, BNP failed to follow this normal procedure. Instead, it allowed ill-gotten money to be concentrated in a few hands at the top, and then wanted to win the election by the strength of that money. 1/11 wiped out any such possibility. Who knows what is waiting ahead in the next election, but the 2008 election proves that democracy has finally anchored to a strong foundation.


----------



## SeaGull

idune said:


> Hasina is getting desperate that what happened in election might come out and gaging her ministers not to talk against 1/11 conspiritors.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Hasina asks ministers to be cautious when talking about 1/11*
> 
> Partha Pratim Bhattacharjee
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday again asked her Cabinet colleagues to be cautious while talking about the 11 January, 2007 political change-over, said highly placed sources in the government.
> 
> *
> &#8216;You should not echo the remarks of Bangladesh Nationalist Party leaders on the political change-over, rather you all should talk about what could have happened if it had not taken place. If you raise questions about the caretaker government&#8217;s activities, it will make the December 29 parliamentary elections questionable,&#8217; she was quoted by a minister as saying.*
> 
> Hasina&#8217;s fresh instruction was issued at a closed-door meeting of Cabinet members held after the regular Cabinet session was over.
> She said the party leaders should echo the remarks made by AL&#8217;s general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam, also the LGRD and cooperatives minister, on the change-over issue.
> 
> Ashraf on Sunday said the political change-over on 11 January, 2007 was due to the total failure of some political parties, and the national elections would have been held in due course had there not been many gross irregularities including politicisation of the administration. He also said that all sectors, including the judiciary and administration, became controversial after the change-over and all the politicians were responsible for this and had invited the peril ourselves.
> Hasina mentioned the name of her party&#8217;s presidium member Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, saying that he was tortured during the BNP-led alliance government&#8217;s regime but had not made any remarks against that government, rather he had accused only the caretaker regime, the minister told New Age.
> 
> Alamgir, who was in detention during the military-backed interim government&#8217;s rule, has said several times that he is thinking of filing a case against the misdeeds of the interim government.
> 
> *At a meeting after the formal Cabinet meeting on 22 June, 2009, the PM had asked the Awami League leaders to refrain from making public comments on the demand by different quarters for trial of former army chief Moeen U Ahmed.*
> 
> Full article:
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jul/28/front.html#6


Oh they themselves know they are an illegal and unconstitutional Govt. The irony is - WE DO NOT KNOW.


----------



## eastwatch

I think, Sheikh Hasina understands that if her Party cronies keep on questioning the legitimacy of 1/11, then the 2008 general election itself becomes questionable. She is grateful of 1/11 because this event has finally pushed her to the throne of BD. Then, why should she cut off the branch on which she is sitting? The AL cronies also know this, but they were making fuss only to get their illicit money and properties back. SH will certainly comply with that on condition that the cronies keep mum.


----------



## SeaGull

eastwatch said:


> I think, Sheikh Hasina understands that if her Party cronies keep on questioning the legitimacy of 1/11, then the 2008 general election itself becomes questionable. She is grateful of 1/11 because this event has finally pushed her to the throne of BD. Then, why should she cut off the branch on which she is sitting? The AL cronies also know this, but they were making fuss only to get their illicit money and properties back. SH will certainly comply with that on condition that the cronies keep mum.


Cutting the branch from the wrong end - also called shooting oneself in the foot/


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> People here and there lament for the failure of BNP in the 2008 election. Many of us try to find out a conspiracy theory for the BNP debacle. I am not very sure if there was a conspiracy behind the election result, but it is also true that BNP does not need any conspiracy to lose the election.
> 
> It is their too much greed that had made the population alienated from BNP. BNP top brass has earned many billion dollars worth of illegal money and had wanted this money to influence the election. However, 1/11 derailed their pet project. A new voter list was prepared, and because of fear of exposure BNP could not also spend its ill-gotten money.
> 
> I believe, a free election that was held in Dec.&#12288;2008 will have a profound effect on the future course of democracy in BD. BD is a poor country, therefore, people get frustrated easily with the ruling Party. Who knows who will win next time. But, AL govt is taking all the necessary steps so as to win the next election. AL is again proving itself to be a big spender. It is limiting corruption at the minister level, but, at the same time, is allowing uninterrupted corruption at the grass-route level. By over-spending govt development money in the village level, AL is creating a new group of supporters & cadres among those who will be the first-time voters in the next election.
> 
> However, this is a privilege enjoyed by any ruling Party. Last time when in power, BNP failed to follow this normal procedure. Instead, it allowed ill-gotten money to be concentrated in a few hands at the top, and then wanted to win the election by the strength of that money. 1/11 wiped out any such possibility. Who knows what is waiting ahead in the next election, but the 2008 election proves that democracy has finally anchored to a strong foundation.



Before furthering up the perimeter of devil's advocacy, first learn how conspiracy theory most of the time gets abused as means of 'Deflection art' to distract people's attention from learning the truth. Now let me inform you that anything and everything have been propagated against BNP in *'A contained country' *by its bastard Mir-jafar- army- generals, sold out bureaucrats and Media pimps along with RAWAMY Fascists happened to be fooling efforts of its population by pressurizing and suffocating them; Otherwise how on earth all the disinformations against Tariq, Khaleda and many other BNP leaders that have been disseminated in *Extraordinary environment* have come out to be *big lies*? And if you haven't heard how Chorer Maa screamss by boro Ghala then read the following article, AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

*Finallly, go over the following to learn how the election has been stolen. It is from the army's internal source*,

300 BA officers were engaged individual charge for each constituency after proper vetting. Informer's one relative were off from this duty. Brg. Mamun controlled those officers. The scheme was to target100 confirm BNP seats. These seats had to be given to BAL by any means. In Dhaka division out of 94 seats no seat would be given to BNP jote. It was confirmed to the informer 3 days before election.The chosen 100 seats have taken under special care. 20 big centers were picked from each seat and their presiding officers were given selectively. These 20 presiding officers were either hindu/ confirm BAL. These presiding officers were specially briefed. Simultaeniously Greater Noakhali district were kept out of this plan to show the neutrality of MUA as his brother and relative were candidate. Khaleda Zias and some other seats were also kept undisturbed. Specially north Bengal, Dhaka Division, Khulna Division were targeted. For the purpose all center has a new room for presiding officers which was never before. For these 20 each center, under special care 1000 ballot were marked in boat and were put in 1/2 ballot box earlier and handover to the designated presiding officers. They kept it in his room. 

During polling when a box was filled by vote it was taken to Presiding Officer's room where the "Pre filled box' were kept.Community Police" were used for carrying this special ballot box. While vote was counted all box were opened and amalgamated real vote and fake vote altogether. After the counting result were announced in center wise. People or the loser party could not make cry. 

Average 20000 votes were given in a constituency for BAL beyond the original casting. Only the thing: concern presiding officers were asked to slow the turn out. those who could not control, that's why some centers' casting were 95%- 104% (including canceled vote). The returning officers were posted earlier 98% from BAL supporter. They cooperate the process 100%. This way people/ observer saw: "a free fair, vote, jubilant vote high casting is the cause of BAL wining".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SeaGull

M_Saint said:


> Before furthering up the perimeter of devil's advocacy, first learn how conspiracy theory most of the time gets abused as means of deflection art to distract people's attention from learning the truth. Now let me inform you that anything and everything have been propagated against BNP in *'A contained country' *by its bastard Mir-jafar- army- generals, sold out bureaucrats and Media pimps along with RAWAMY Fascists happened to be fooling efforts of its population by pressurizing and suffocating them; Otherwise how on earth all the disinformations against Tariq, Khaleda and many other BNP leaders that have been disseminated in *Extraordinary environment* have come out to be *big lie*? And if you haven't heard how Chorer Maa screamss boro Ghala then read the following article, AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS
> 
> *Finallly, read the following to learn how the election has been stolen. It is from the army's internal source*,
> 
> 300 BA officers were engaged individual charge for each constituency after proper vetting. Informer's one relative were off from this duty. Brg. Mamun controlled those officers. The scheme was to target100 confirm BNP seats. These seats had to be given to BAL by any means. In Dhaka division out of 94 seats no seat would be given to BNP jote. It was confirmed to the informer 3 days before election.The chosen 100 seats have taken under special care. 20 big centers were picked from each seat and their presiding officers were given selectively. These 20 presiding officers were either hindu/ confirm BAL. These presiding officers were specially briefed. Simultaeniously Greater Noakhali district were kept out of this plan to show the neutrality of MUA as his brother and relative were candidate. Khaleda Zias and some other seats were also kept undisturbed. Specially north Bengal, Dhaka Division, Khulna Division were targeted. For the purpose all center has a new room for presiding officers which was never before. For these 20 each center, under special care 1000 ballot were marked in boat and were put in 1/2 ballot box earlier and handover to the designated presiding officers. They kept it in his room.
> 
> During polling when a box was filled by vote it was taken to Presiding Officer's room where the "Pre filled box' were kept.Community Police" were used for carrying this special ballot box. While vote was counted all box were opened and amalgamated real vote and fake vote altogether. After the counting result were announced in center wise. People or the loser party could not make cry.
> 
> Average 20000 votes were given in a constituency for BAL beyond the original casting. Only the thing: concern presiding officers were asked to slow the turn out. those who could not control, that's why some centers' casting were 95%- 104% (including canceled vote). The returning officers were posted earlier 98% from BAL supporter. They cooperate the process 100%. This way people/ observer saw: "a free fair, vote, jubilant vote high casting is the cause of BAL wining".


SOME DIGITAL DECEPTION IT WAS - DIDN'T KNOW ALL THESE DETAILS - EVEN 'DAVID COPPERFIELD THE MAGICIAN' COULDN'T HAVE DONE BETTER - MANY THANKS TO YOU SAINT


----------



## SeaGull

HOLY COW!! This is a scoop - I suggest you put it up on a new thread and let's all discuss the future of DEMOCRACY


----------



## eastwatch

I think, hundreds of corruption cases against the BNP cronies led to its downfall. A case in point is the corruption case against Cocco, the kid. Please read to know how this kid earned millions just by sitting on the lap of her mother PM.

I apologize to all who blindly support BNP, but I will speak out my mind without fear. People must be neutral in assessing their leaders. Otherwise, these leaders do not change their character, and, this is very bad for the country. 

Whatever people write about conspiracy, I would say I am not a blind person and I personally have associated with some of the political cronies for whom people here are weeping, and are trying to cook election-manipulating stories.

By the way, it is well-known that a Taka 90-crore aid was given by an UNKNOWN person from Saudi Arabia after the cyclone SIDR. Can someone guess who could be that donor? Was he/she a Saudi or a BD citizen?
=============================================================

Coco petitions HC to quash laundering case 
Mon, Aug 3rd, 2009 7:54 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 

Dhaka, Aug 3 (bdnews24.com)&#8212; The High Court heard a petition on Monday by Arafat Rahman Coco, younger son of opposition leader Khaleda Zia, challenging the legality of a money laundering case against him. 

The petition was filed on Sunday seeking to have the case quashed. A two-judge bench of justices Syed Refat Ahmed and Moinul Islam Chowdhury adjourned the hearing until Tuesday. 

The case was filed by the Anticorruption Commission in March this year under the Money Laundering Act 2009. 

The case accuses Coco of laundering funds to Singapore worth nearly US $932,000 and Singapore $2.8 million. It further accuses him of earning the money illegally from foreign companies in exchange for awarding government contracts between 2004 and 2007, when his mother was prime minister. 

An accused in other cases, Coco is receiving treatment at Bangkok on parole granted on July 19 last year after he fell sick in jail. 

bdnews24.com/at/khk/rah/2008h.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

SeaGull said:


> SOME DIGITAL DECEPTION IT WAS - DIDN'T KNOW ALL THESE DETAILS - EVEN 'DAVID COPPERFIELD THE MAGICIAN' COULDN'T HAVE DONE BETTER - MANY THANKS TO YOU SAINT


Digital deception would be a good word to phrased it up correctly but the addition of force would ornate it further. In the world of 'Engineering Empire' it is known as 'Force and deception' that has been practiced over the centuries and the art got perfected gradually. BD has been a new test case on how state power could be snatched by leveraging all-out smartness but without actually using bullets. The experiment has become successful because of BD's Geo-Strategic location, RAW's deep infiltration in its all important state and non-state institutions and India's treacherous but successful ride on unipolar super-power. 

BTW I'm humbled by your praise and wish to reveal 1000 more of this type of mystery as we go along. Please pray for me, brother.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> I think, hundreds of corruption cases against the BNP cronies led to its downfall. A case in point is the corruption case against Cocco, the kid. Please read to know how this kid earned millions just by sitting on the lap of her mother PM.
> 
> I apologize to all who blindly support BNP, but I will speak out my mind without fear. People must be neutral in assessing their leaders. Otherwise, these leaders do not change their character, and, this is very bad for the country.
> 
> Whatever people write about conspiracy, I would say I am not a blind person and I personally have associated with some of the political cronies for whom people here are weeping, and are trying to cook election-manipulating stories.
> 
> By the way, it is well-known that a Taka 90-crore aid was given by an UNKNOWN person from Saudi Arabia after the cyclone SIDR. Can someone guess who could be that donor? Was he/she a Saudi or a BD citizen?


Uttering a word even on such cases those are based on fallacious premises is nonsensical to me. Let me remind you that MUA/IUA/FUA/IMF/WB/IND made so-called interim entity didn't have any constitutional legality at the first place, so anything was done by them was illegal let alone cases against their ideological opponents, which would be null and void even by primary school's logic.


----------



## SeaGull

M_Saint said:


> Digital deception would be a good word to phrased it up correctly but the addition of force would ornate it further. In the world of 'Engineering Empire' it is known as 'Force and deception' that has been practiced over the centuries and the art got perfected gradually. BD has been a new test case on how state power could be snatched by leveraging all-out smartness but without actually using bullets. The experiment has become successful because of BD's Geo-Strategic location, RAW's deep infiltration in its all important state and non-state institutions and India's treacherous but successful ride on unipolar super-power.
> 
> BTW I'm humbled by your praise and wish to reveal 1000 more of this type of mystery as we go along. Please pray for me, brother.


By all means Saint - Lets name this new thread 'FORCES OF DECEPTION' or you can choose another name that you think best.
I agree with you that 'Digital Deception' does very little to justify the enormity of such crimes that us poor Bangladeshis have been getting at the receiving end, fed to us by the progressive West through this funnel of Democracy.
And please give it to us full fair and square down to the last comma and fullstop without any restraint. And let us stand as our own Judges.

May our Lord be with you
Good Luck to you my Brother


----------



## eastwatch

After Kokko the kid corruption case somewhere above, here goes another story of a corruption case about the highly nationalist cum patriot KZ and her dear son, Tareque. They have swindled money collected in the name of ZIA ORPHANAGE FUND. 

This family is always selling the good name of Pres. Zia to make two pices of their own. Like mother like son. So, it did not surprise me that they were rejected this time by the people.
================================================================
ZIA ORPHANAGE FUND GRAFT
Khaleda, son charged 

Court Correspondent: The Anti-Corruption Commission (ACC) yesterday pressed charges against Opposition Leader and BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia, her son Tarique Rahman and four others of embezzlement of Tk 2.10 crore by forming fraudulent Zia Orphanage Trust.

This is the first move by the anti-graft body against high profile graft suspects since the Awami League-led grand alliance assumed power. The charge sheet was submitted at a time when the ACC was not running smoothly and many of the accused are getting away with ACC cases due to technical flaws of the commission.

Though the ACC has been talking of initiating legal moves and challenging releases of suspects, no such development has been apparent since the present ACC Chief Ghulam Rahman took over.

ACC suffered a halt in its activities since Lt Gen (retd) Hasan Mashhud Chowdhury resigned on April 2, 85 days after the Awami League-led grand alliance assumed power.

The other charge sheeted accused are former BNP lawmaker Kazi Salimul Haque, Khaleda's nephew Mominur Rahman, Sharfuddin Ahmed, and former principal secretary Kamal Uddin Siddiqui. 

Deputy Assistant Director of ACC Harunur Rashid, also the investigation officer (IO) of the embezzlement case submitted the charge sheet to the Dhaka Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's Court yesterday afternoon showing 36 prosecution witnesses. 

The IO included Kamal Siddiqui's name in the charge sheet as evidence of his involvement was found while names of Syed Ahmed alias Sayeed Ahmed and Gias Uddin Ahmed were dropped as they were in London at that time.

He appealed to the court for issuance of arrest warrants against Kamal Siddiqui and Mominur and an order to attach their properties as they have been absconding. 

On July 3 last year, the ACC filed the case with Ramna Police Station accusing Khaleda Zia, Tarique Rahman and five others.

Khaleda is also accused in Gatco, Niko and Barapukuria graft cases while Tarique in 15 other cases.

Of the accused, Khaleda, Tarique, Salimul and Sharfuddin were earlier granted bails from the High Court on different dates.

The higher courts had stayed the proceedings of all the three cases against Khaleda and Tarique following writ petitions. 

Sources said the anti-corruption drive ceased last year for ensuring participation of all parties in December 29 general elections. A huge number of corruption cases piled up in the High Court due to stay over proceedings of the cases.

CASE STATEMENTS
According to the case statement, then prime minister Khaleda Zia and the other accused embezzled over Tk 2.10 crore by establishing Zia Orphanage Trust that exists only on paper. 

The complainant alleged that on June 9, 1991, a grant of $1,255,000, equivalent to about Tk 4.45 crore at the time, was transferred from United Saudi Commercial Bank to Prime Minister's Orphanage Fund--a fund that was created by the then premier shortly before the transfer--as a part of the embezzlement scheme. Only Khaleda could administer the fund.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> This family is always selling the good name of Pres. Zia to make two pices of their own. Like mother like son. So, it did not surprise me that they were rejected this time by the people.


Only if that family ever sold the name of Prez Zia in the real world like you were selling MUA's conniving, deceptive actions here. Like all other cases, this was bound to fall short of rationalization but objective of creating sensation in the beginning was fulfilled that would never correlate with the ends though. Also the similar damage controll's efforts by diverting peoples attention would be made like the one of Pilkhana massacre, when everyone was seeing MUA/RAWAMY hands in it, Khaleda's ousting efforts from cantonment was engineered.

BTW, digital deception of RAWAMY League continues like following, 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

And thuggery goes like these, 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## M_Saint

Digital deception is at its best and this is what Malu country wants us to be. After RAWAMY misrule, it took 5 years to clean the country but within 6 months, all the good works were undone by RAW/Malu's stooges..

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## Al-zakir

BCL activists chase rivals during a clash at Rajshai University yesterday. Photo shows a seriously stabbed activist of a faction lies unattended on the ground in front of Ismail Hossain Siraji building.Photo: D STAR 

Tender anarchy grips country: Ruling party men in control of govt projects


The political leaders apparently have totally forgotten the memory of the anti-graft drive after 1/11


Thursday August 27 2009 12:24:47 PM BDT


Leaders and activists of ruling Awami League in collusion with a section of corrupt and partisan bureaucrats have established full control over the tender process of government and semi government establishments.(The New Nation )

Musclemen of AL keep constant watch on all the government and semi-government offices on all working days so that no public procurement or work order can take place without their knowledge.

Identical scene was witnessed at Dhaka City Corporation, Public Works Department, Facilities Department, Roads and Highways Department, Water Development Board, Local Government and Engineering Department, WASA, DESA, Titas and other offices.

The trouble that erupted last Monday at the Directorate of Food over submission of tender documents for construction and repair work of food godowns at an estimated cost of Tk. 28 million was nothing strange. 

Scuffles, brawls and other acts of muscle flexing by rival groups belonging to different front organizations of the ruling party have become common scene in cities and towns for quite sometime.

At least 500 cases or general diaries were lodged with the police stations at Dhaka to check terrorism over control of public tenders since the government assumed power.

But the law enforcing agencies could not take any action against the offenders as they belong to the ruling party, sources said.

Many in police and RAB are acting as party-men . Some of the leaders of the ruling party are acting in collaboration with a section of bureaucrats promoting their selfish interests, it is alleged.

The country may be labelled again as the most corrupt country, as terrorism and bribery have re-emerged as the most effective tools in the way of public works, it is feared. 

The mighty goons are not afraid of facing legal actions in future, though Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina several times sounded caution about recurrence of 1/11 in the country. 

The political leaders apparently have totally forgotten the memory of the anti-graft drive after 1/11 which led to arrest of a large number of political figures including the two top leaders of the country. 

Many ministers, MPs, presidents, secretaries and other influential leaders at district and upazila level belonging to Awami League and its front organisations and also their financers are involved in manipulating government jobs. 

Many contractors, dealers and businessmen, intending to win government work, have already changed their colours by joining the ruling party. 

They are now successfully influencing the offices to get lucrative work orders. The government high ups are almost inaction in this regard. 

No visible actions were taken against the ruling party goons though the media in recent days published series of reports of intra-party terrorism over control of public tenders.

The ruling party thugs are still getting the jobs using their influence. Forcing contending contractors away from the bidding process at gun-point and hijacking of tender papers has become a regular phenomena in different parts of the country.

The ruling party men are apparently above law and they are now engaged in fighting each other as contenders from the opposition parties have already been elbowed out. 

"The ruling party men are being rewarded in this way," said a central committee member of Shechchhasebak League, explaining the cause of dominance of Awami League activists in the bidding process of government work. 

He said, some of our leaders have been rewarded with party nominations to contest in the parliamentary or upazila elections, while some of them were made ministers.

"But, what have we got? Did we not make any contribution to take Netri (leader, Sheikh Hasina) to power," he questioned. 

Brokery at the ministries and government offices became the main profession of most of the leaders of Juba League, Chhatra League, Sechchhasebak League and other front organisations of Awami League just after the party came to power. 

The established contractors and suppliers are the worst sufferers when musclemen having links with the ruling party try to gain control over the bidding process with open or tacit support from the relevant authorities. Is there any end to this culture is the question which is being raised in different circles whether in the city or elsewhere.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=281766

*Yes, changed has come Awami style.*


----------



## Al-zakir

Bd's are digging their own grave by not overthrowing these munafiq dalal from power. Worst is yet to come.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Please rename Bangladesh to MUJIBDESH!*


Wednesday August 26 2009 21:36:27 PM BDT


By Taher Khan, USA


Recent activities of the current government of Bangladesh and the Awami goondas have forced to me ask myself a simple question 'Should Bangladesh be renamed?' Activities of the current government including the PM Sheikh Hasina make one feel that the country named Bangladesh is the creation of one man, Sheikh Mujibar Rahman and his family, contributions of leaders like Sher-e-Bangla A. K. Fazlul Haque, Moulana Bhasani, Shahid President Ziaur Rahman, etc. all add up to a big zero. 

The current government is changing names of institutions, replacing the names with that of Mujibar Rahman or his family members. For example, Bhasani Novotheatre has been changed to BangaBandhu Novotheatre. Ziaur Rahman's name have been taken off many places. Even names two Bir Sheshta's have been taken off from two public places. Most recently name of Dhanmondi club has been changed to honor Sheikh Mujib's second son, Sheikh Jamal.

Awami goondas with blessings brom Sheikh Hasina have destroyed the murals of Shahid Preseident Ziaur Rahman in many places. 

But I don't think Sheikh Hasina and her servants are done yet. They will change as many names as possible. They care little for people's sentiments.

But will Awami goondas be able to change my respect for Shahid President Ziaur Rahman, a man of rare personal honesty and great vision. Will they be able change my love for Sher-e-Bangla A.K. Fazlul Haque and Mulana Bhasani? Will Awami goondas be able to present to the nation the name of the BDR jawan who received Sheikh Mujibar's telegram (with the declaration of independence) in the night of March 25, 1971? 

But goondas are goondas. Being a fascist party Awami leaguers will carry our their plans thinking that they will remain in power till Kiyamat (Dooms day). They have been very successful in implementing some of their agendas. They are working on the others. 

The good news for Sheikh Hasina and her followers is that the global politics has changed. There is no cold war, India and USA are on the same side. India is stronger than in 1975. Sheikh Hasina has strong backers in Joy, Putul, Abonti, Rupanti, etc. Since Sheikh Hasina is more powerful than in 1996 and there is none in Bangladesh (and for that matter in the whole world) to challenge her, let's propose to her that she better name Bangladesh MUJIBDESH or MUJIBSTAN. She should also ask her cronies to write books highlighting MJIBBAD (or MUBISIM). I think that Gaddars like Gaffar Khan, A.B.M, Musa, Muntassir Mamun, Shahriar Kabir, etc. should be entrusted with this noble task.

Taher Mia
Richmond, Kentucky, USA
e-mail: taher197554@yahoo.com

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=281605


----------



## eastwatch

ORPHANAGE TRUST FUND CASE
Khaleda asked to appear in court Sept 7 
Staff Correspondent 

A Dhaka court on Sunday again asked the Bangladesh Nationalist Party chairperson, Khaleda Zia, and four others to appear in it on September 7 to face charges of embezzling Tk 2.1 crore of the Zia Orphanage Trust fund.
Dhaka metropolitan senior special judge ANM Bashir Ullah also deferred till September 7 the hearing in the acceptability of the charge sheet in the case as Khaleda could not appear in court on security grounds.
Khaleda&#30196; lawyers sought the hearing to be deferred saying she could not appear in the court on security grounds.
They, however, filed an appeal with the court seeking that a date should be set before Khaleda leaves Dhaka on September 9 or 10 for Saudi Arabia to perform Umrah.
The same court on August 12 asked the leader of the opposition in parliament, Khaleda, also a former prime minister, to appear in it on Sunday and deferred the hearing till Sunday as none of the six, against whom charges were pressed, appeared in court.
The court, however, on Sunday decided to continue with the trial proceedings in the absence of Tarique as he is now in London for his treatment after being released on bail.
Of the accused having charges pressed against them, former BNP lawmaker Qazi Saleemul Huq and his associate Sharfuddin Ahmed appeared in court on Sunday.
Two others accused &#12539;Khaleda&#30196; nephew Mominur Rahman and former prime minister&#30196; principal secretary Kamal Uddin Siddiqui &#12539;are still in hiding.
Anti-Corruption Commission assistant director Harun ur Rashid, also the investigation officer of the case, submitted the charge sheet to the Dhaka chief metropolitan magistrate&#30196; court on August 5.
The case was transferred to the Dhaka metropolitan senior special judge&#30196; court the next day for trial.
This is the first case, after the assumption of office by the Awami League-led alliance on January 6, in which charges have been pressed against any high-profile politician.
Charges have been pressed at a time when the government is withdrawing in bunches the cases filed against political leaders and activists in the past, apparently with the intent of political harassment.
The government has so far recommended withdrawal of 455 cases against politicians &#12539;all but one of whom belong to the Awami League.
In the charge sheet, the investigation officer said Khaleda, during her tenure in office of prime minister (1991&#12539;996), opened an account in the name of the Prime Minister&#30196; Orphan Fund with the Ramna branch Sonali Bank. In the account, she received $12,55,000, amounting to Tk 4.44 crore, on 9 June, 1991, in donation through a demand draft of the United Saudi Commercial Bank.
The accused, with the connivance of each other, misappropriated Tk 2.1 crore by opening FDRs in their names between June 1991 and February 2007, the charge sheet said.
Charges were pressed against the five under Section 409 of the Penal Code for criminal breach of trust by a public servant, Section 5(2) of the Prevention of Corruption Act 1947 for abuse of power, and Section 109 of the Penal Code for abetment of offences.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Ex-adviser Matin sued for Tk 25 cr damages * 

Tue, Sep 1st, 2009 11:43 am BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 



Dhaka, Sep 1 (bdnews24.com) Former shipping adviser M A Matin and ex-shipping secretary Sheikh Motahar Hossain have been sued for Tk 25 crore damages. 

Chittagong port berth operator Everest Enterprise chief Shahadat Hossain Selim filed the Tk 25 crore case on Tuesday with the First Dhaka Joint District and Sessions Court. 

Motahar Hossain is currently a member of Privatisation Commission. 

Judge K M Imrul Quayes issued summons against the two defendants. 

Everest Enterprise on Aug 24 said it would seek compensation through the court from Matin over alleged irregularities in the allocation of a container handling contract at Chittagong Container Terminal in January. 

"Everest will seek Tk 25 crore compensation for financial and goodwill losses after failing to win the contract despite being the lowest bidder," Hossain said earlier. 

Shipping minister Shahjahan Khan told bdnews24.com on Sunday that Matin would be charged in a week. 

"The documents regarding the charges against the former shipping adviser will be sent to the Anticorruption Commission this week, and if possible in a couple of days," he said. 

The parliamentary standing committee on shipping ministry on Sunday approved the probe report submitted by the sub-committee on the ex-adviser's corruption charges regarding the irregularities in the container management deal at Chittagong port. 

The standing committee unanimously accepted the report of the parliamentary sub-committee that found "massive irregularities" done by Matin and eight others on the last day of his office on Jan 6. 

The committee, however, did not find any evidence that Matin had taken bribe to land the company, Ishaq Brothers, the deal, Chowdhury said. 

Matin, a retired major general who was a director general of the Bureau of Anti-Corruption, the ACC's predecessor, maintained that he did nothing wrong. 

"Former adviser M A Matin had direct role in awarding the work to the company in violation of the government guidelines," Noor-e-Alam Chowdhury, the committee chairman, had said. 

The chairman said former shipping secretary Sheikh Motahar Hossain and seven officials were also involved in the deal. 

"He (Matin) pressed officials to award the contract," said Chowdhury. 

The chairman said the tender was not invited properly in line with the government rules and the CPA did not hold any board meeting before awarding the contract. 

Besides, false certificate was given in favour of Ishaq Brothers, a "novice" company. He said the tendering process caused financial losses to the public exchequer. 

Matin was also home adviser and chief of the corruption-busting national committee formed by the past military-installed caretaker government. 

The standing committee found that Matin had allegedly arranged a board meeting of the CPA in the afternoon of Jan 5 to evaluate the tender committee's report. 

The CPA initiated the file to award the contract within 24 hours to Ishaq Brothers after the meeting and couriered it to Dhaka by air, the committee said. 

The file was accepted on Jan 6 morning and the same was sent to CPA for necessary actions after the adviser had signed it. 

The file reached Chittagong in the afternoon of Jan 6 and the CPA awarded the work to Ishaq Brothers at 9pm when the new government was taking oath at the Bangabhaban. 

The standing committee also alleged that Matin had raised the service age of "pilots" at Chittagong port to 60 years from 57. 

Matin was the first adviser to the 2007-2008 caretaker government to face corruption charges. 

Housing and public works adviser Moinul Hosein was the other adviser to come under parliamentary scrutiny for allegedly awarding public land to his wife and son in violation of government rules. 

The parliamentary investigation showed that the former shipping secretary Sheikh Motahar Hossain and senior assistant shipping secretary Sharif Mohammad Masud involved in the deal had confessed at the meeting that Matin had forced them to award the contract to Ishaq Brothers in violation of government rules. 

And the officials of the CPA submitted papers which proved Matin's direct involvement in awarding the work, according to the parliamentary probe. 

Both advisers were very critical of the politicians for 'corruption' after the declaration of the state of emergency on Jan 11, 2007. 

The standing committee on May 27 formed three-member panel to investigate the alleged irregularities. 

bdnews24.com/pb/su/bd/1152h.

Ex-adviser Matin sued for Tk 25 cr damages :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## M_Saint

Fascist RAWAMY-Petowa policy action has injured Prof. Anu Mohammad, who has been vocal against the sell-out of oil & gas.Time is to say, "Baje othlu shomoyer Ghari,
Esho Ajj tobe bidroho kori"


The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## eastwatch

http://www.bdnews24.com/details.php?cid=3&id=142084&hb=1

Court accepts graft charges against Khaleda 
Mon, Sep 7th, 2009 2:07 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Sept 7 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;A Dhaka court on Monday accepted charges pressed by the ACC against former prime minister Khaleda Zia for allegedly embezzling over Tk 2 crore from Zia Orphanage Trust that existed only on paper. 

The court of Dhaka metropolitan special judge A N M Bashirullah set Oct 25 to frame charges against five other defendants including Khaleda's elder son Tarique Rahman. 

It issued arrest warrants against defendants Mominur Rahman, nephew of Khaleda, and former principal secretary Kamal Uddin Siddiqui who did not appear in court. 

The court also ordered authorities to submit report at the next hearing on whether the two fugitives were arrested. 

Khaleda, the opposition BNP chief, appeared before the court amid tight security at 1:25pm and the hearing on the acceptance of the charges began five minutes later. 

The court on Aug 30 set the Monday's hearing and directed the government to ensure security for Khaleda, a two-time former prime minister, to facilitate her court appearance. 

Other accused in the case are Khaleda's elders son Tarique Rahman, who is currently staying in London for medical treatment, former BNP MP Kazi Salimul Haque and Sharfuddin Ahmed. 

The Anticorruption Commission pressed charges in the court against Khaleda, Tarique and four others on Aug 5. 


A total of 36 people have been listed as state witnesses in the case, according to investigation officer Harun-or-Rashid. 

The Supreme Court in the first week of August upheld the previous High Court bail orders secured by both Khaleda and Tarique in the case filed with Ramna Police Station on July 3, 2008. 

'No embezzelement, no due process' 

Khaleda's lawyers alleged that the government headed by Awami League did not cancel the case in an attempt to revenge itself on her, even though it had withdrawn many cases filed for political persecution. 

Advocate Khandaker Delwar Hossain, also the BNP secretary general, said proper process was not followed in pressing the charges in that approval was not taken from the proper authorities. 

He said there was no element of money embezzlement in the case. The money sent from abroad was not embezzled in the name of the trust. 

Land was bought in Bogra with the money, Hossain added at the hearing. 

Advocate Sanaullah Miah told the court that all 20 cases against the Zia family were filed plainly to politically persecute them. 

The government withdrawing such cases that were filed only against the AL leaders, he said. 

"The military-backed (caretaker) government sent Khaleda Zia to jail on Sept 3, 2007. The then government failed twice by trying to send her abroad," Miah said. 

"Khaleda told the government that she would not go anywhere leaving the country. 

"There is no legal reason to accept charges against Khaleda Zia, her elder son Tarique Rahman and four others," he said. 

Another counsel, barrister Rafiqul Islam Miah, said at the hearing that the case was filed to politically harass the defendants. 

He asked: "Why does Khaleda Zia have to be discriminated against if (prime minister) Sheikh Hasina gets cases against her withdrawn?" 

Barrister Jamiruddin Sircar presented legal explanations citing the grounds that buck a trial. 

Special public prosecutor Mosharraf Hossain Kajal refuted the contentions of the defence lawyers. 

"There are sufficient documentary evidence to take the case into cognisance. The defendants have embezzled money by bringing money from Saudi Arabia, with the scheme led by Tarique and Mominur," he said. 

"The Saudi government gave Tk 4.44 crore in assistance for the poor and orphan. Of the money, Tk 2.10 crore was channeled to Zia Orphanage Trust. But the money was not used for the orphans," Kajal said. 

Scores of counsels for Khaleda shouted in protest at the statement. 

Defence counsel Masud Ahmed Talukder told the judge that the prosecution was providing wrong information about the case. 

It cannot show any document on the assistance provided by the Saudi government. The Kuwait government gave the donation, he claimed. 

Kajal said: "I am not delivering any statement beyond the case record. I am submitting evidence before the court." 

The courtroom was teeming with crowd during the hearing. 

Security upped 

The government heightened security measures at the court premises ahead of the appearance. 

Senior officials of Dhaka Metropolitan Police were on guard around the court. 

Kajal, who also suggested measures, earlier told bdnews24.com that over 400 law-enforcers were present around the court to ensure Khaleda's security. 

The hearing was deferred twice on Aug 12 and 30 since Khaleda did not appear in the court on security reasons.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> Court accepts graft charges against Khaleda :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::
> 
> Court accepts graft charges against Khaleda
> Mon, Sep 7th, 2009 2:07 pm BdST
> 
> Dhaka, Sept 7 (bdnews24.com)A Dhaka court on Monday accepted charges pressed by the ACC against former prime minister Khaleda Zia for allegedly embezzling over Tk 2 crore from Zia Orphanage Trust that existed only on paper.
> 
> The court of Dhaka metropolitan special judge A N M Bashirullah set Oct 25 to frame charges against five other defendants including Khaleda's elder son Tarique Rahman.
> 
> It issued arrest warrants against defendants Mominur Rahman, nephew of Khaleda, and former principal secretary Kamal Uddin Siddiqui who did not appear in court.
> 
> The court also ordered authorities to submit report at the next hearing on whether the two fugitives were arrested.
> 
> Khaleda, the opposition BNP chief, appeared before the court amid tight security at 1:25pm and the hearing on the acceptance of the charges began five minutes later.
> 
> The court on Aug 30 set the Monday's hearing and directed the government to ensure security for Khaleda, a two-time former prime minister, to facilitate her court appearance.
> 
> Other accused in the case are Khaleda's elders son Tarique Rahman, who is currently staying in London for medical treatment, former BNP MP Kazi Salimul Haque and Sharfuddin Ahmed.
> 
> The Anticorruption Commission pressed charges in the court against Khaleda, Tarique and four others on Aug 5.
> 
> 
> A total of 36 people have been listed as state witnesses in the case, according to investigation officer Harun-or-Rashid.
> 
> The Supreme Court in the first week of August upheld the previous High Court bail orders secured by both Khaleda and Tarique in the case filed with Ramna Police Station on July 3, 2008.
> 
> 'No embezzelement, no due process'
> 
> Khaleda's lawyers alleged that the government headed by Awami League did not cancel the case in an attempt to revenge itself on her, even though it had withdrawn many cases filed for political persecution.
> 
> Advocate Khandaker Delwar Hossain, also the BNP secretary general, said proper process was not followed in pressing the charges in that approval was not taken from the proper authorities.
> 
> He said there was no element of money embezzlement in the case. The money sent from abroad was not embezzled in the name of the trust.
> 
> Land was bought in Bogra with the money, Hossain added at the hearing.
> 
> Advocate Sanaullah Miah told the court that all 20 cases against the Zia family were filed plainly to politically persecute them.
> 
> The government withdrawing such cases that were filed only against the AL leaders, he said.
> 
> "The military-backed (caretaker) government sent Khaleda Zia to jail on Sept 3, 2007. The then government failed twice by trying to send her abroad," Miah said.
> 
> "Khaleda told the government that she would not go anywhere leaving the country.
> 
> "There is no legal reason to accept charges against Khaleda Zia, her elder son Tarique Rahman and four others," he said.
> 
> Another counsel, barrister Rafiqul Islam Miah, said at the hearing that the case was filed to politically harass the defendants.
> 
> He asked: "Why does Khaleda Zia have to be discriminated against if (prime minister) Sheikh Hasina gets cases against her withdrawn?"
> 
> Barrister Jamiruddin Sircar presented legal explanations citing the grounds that buck a trial.
> 
> Special public prosecutor Mosharraf Hossain Kajal refuted the contentions of the defence lawyers.
> 
> "There are sufficient documentary evidence to take the case into cognisance. The defendants have embezzled money by bringing money from Saudi Arabia, with the scheme led by Tarique and Mominur," he said.
> 
> "The Saudi government gave Tk 4.44 crore in assistance for the poor and orphan. Of the money, Tk 2.10 crore was channeled to Zia Orphanage Trust. But the money was not used for the orphans," Kajal said.
> 
> Scores of counsels for Khaleda shouted in protest at the statement.
> 
> Defence counsel Masud Ahmed Talukder told the judge that the prosecution was providing wrong information about the case.
> 
> It cannot show any document on the assistance provided by the Saudi government. The Kuwait government gave the donation, he claimed.
> 
> Kajal said: "I am not delivering any statement beyond the case record. I am submitting evidence before the court."
> 
> The courtroom was teeming with crowd during the hearing.
> 
> Security upped
> 
> The government heightened security measures at the court premises ahead of the appearance.
> 
> Senior officials of Dhaka Metropolitan Police were on guard around the court.
> 
> Kajal, who also suggested measures, earlier told bdnews24.com that over 400 law-enforcers were present around the court to ensure Khaleda's security.
> 
> The hearing was deferred twice on Aug 12 and 30 since Khaleda did not appear in the court on security reasons.



More on RAWAMY(RAW+AWAMY) TK10.00 rice and employment in each household...

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## Al-zakir

*Stop anti-state activities or face the music, threatens BNP*


opposition threats also coincide with Foreign Minister Dipu Moni'' s talks with Indian external affairs minister SM Krishna 


Tuesday September 15 2009 10:57:03 AM BDT


Opposition BNP Monday threatened to go for a vigorous street agitation if the government did not refrain from acting "against national interests", as they backed up the maiden hartal against the incumbent rulers on the same issue on Monday, reports UNB.

"If the government does not eschew from anti-nation activities and forces us, we''ll be compelled to announce big action programs," he told reporters at the BNP central office.

Delwar made the remark after today''s half-day general strike in the capital in protest against the government decision to lease out three offshore gas blocks to US company Coconophilis and Irish company Tullow Oil. 

The opposition threats also coincide with Foreign Minister Dipu Moni'' s talks with Indian external affairs minister SM Krishna in New Delhi last week when the two sides agreed on several contentious issues, which are being criticized by the opposition. 

Delwar said his party would mobilize people from all disciplines to build up protest so that the government cannot get way acting against the national interests.

In a swinging criticism he termed the present government ''subservient'' to India and alleged that whenever this government comes to power, it enters into deals that run counter to the nation''s interests.

"India is getting its purpose served by this government," the BNP secretary general told the journalists.

He said they extended support to today''s shutdown called by a coalition of protestors as the people got "frustrated" about this government. "Whatever the rate of success in today''s hartal, this reflects the public mindset," he noted.


http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=284980


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> *Stop anti-state activities or face the music, threatens BNP*
> 
> 
> opposition threats also coincide with Foreign Minister Dipu Moni'' s talks with Indian external affairs minister SM Krishna
> 
> 
> Tuesday September 15 2009 10:57:03 AM BDT
> 
> 
> Opposition BNP Monday threatened to go for a vigorous street agitation if the government did not refrain from acting "against national interests", as they backed up the maiden hartal against the incumbent rulers on the same issue on Monday, reports UNB.
> 
> "If the government does not eschew from anti-nation activities and forces us, we''ll be compelled to announce big action programs," he told reporters at the BNP central office.
> 
> Delwar made the remark after today''s half-day general strike in the capital in protest against the government decision to lease out three offshore gas blocks to US company Coconophilis and Irish company Tullow Oil.
> 
> The opposition threats also coincide with Foreign Minister Dipu Moni'' s talks with Indian external affairs minister SM Krishna in New Delhi last week when the two sides agreed on several contentious issues, which are being criticized by the opposition.
> 
> Delwar said his party would mobilize people from all disciplines to build up protest so that the government cannot get way acting against the national interests.
> 
> In a swinging criticism he termed the present government ''subservient'' to India and alleged that whenever this government comes to power, it enters into deals that run counter to the nation''s interests.
> 
> "India is getting its purpose served by this government," the BNP secretary general told the journalists.
> 
> He said they extended support to today''s shutdown called by a coalition of protestors as the people got "frustrated" about this government. "Whatever the rate of success in today''s hartal, this reflects the public mindset," he noted.
> 
> 
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=284980


It's nice to see BNP isn't alone but other patriotic forces are also preparing to resist conniving Indian's conspiracies, 

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

Time to say, 

BEJE OTHLU SHOMOYER GHARI,

EHOHO AJJ TOBE INDIAN DALAL DHORI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*This is how Awami munafiq run the country. Big mouth bastards.*

Who runs Bangladesh?


Friday September 18 2009 21:27:02 PM BDT


By Taher Mia, USA


It has been reported that the foreign minister of the current BD government, Dipu Moni, left the country for the USA on a three week visit. The readers are well aware of the fact that she is on her heels ever since she was appointed foreign minister; in other words, she is visiting country after country without any break. But the question is 'What did she accomplish? What are the results?' 

In the very recent past she visited India? What did she do there? Yes, she met the foreign minister and the prime minster of India. But did she raise the vital issues (from Bangladesh's point of view), most importantly the Tipaimukh Dam issue, with the Indian officials? She was assured by the Indian premier that India will never do anything that could embarass Sheikh Hasina's government. To me it seems that India does not care about Bangladesh, its people; they care about Sheikh Hasina and the other puppets in her cabinet.

What is Dipu Moni going to do in the USA? Does she possess the qualities to successfully negotiate the needs of the country that she represents? Time and again she has proven that she is worthless as a foreign minister. She does not understand the meaning of many diplomatic terms. The readers may remember how she handled the questions from Indian journalists. It is said that she got an MBBS degree. So, she should have taken biochemistry courses. BUFFER is a very important concept in chemistry and biochemistry (buffers resist changes in pH of solutions). All qualified doctors should know this; there is buffer in human blood. Dipu Moni forgets about things like buffer. If she remembered buffer from a chemist's or biochemist's point of view, she would have understood the meaning of a BUFFER STATE. I do not blame her; she is a politician, very busy in carrying out the agenda of Awami League and India. Most importantly, like most Awami politicians her IQ is lamentable.

It has also been reported that Sohel Taj, a former state minister for home affairs of the current BD government (and son of Tajuddin Ahmed, a former prime minister of Bangladesh) is living in the USA. He was in the USA during the brutal killings (of the BD army officers) at the BDR headquarters. He did not bother to return home at hearing about the tragic incident. As everybody knows BDR is under the home ministry.It is very clear that he does not care about Bangladesh. Presumably he has resigned from that position . But he did not resign from his position as a member of the parliament. Does he have permission from the speaker of the BD parliament to abstain from the sessions of the parliament? Does he communicate with his constituents? Then, did the speaker ever try to find out why he is staying outside the country while the parliament is in session? Why does not the speaker find out the real situation and decide if needs to declare the parliament seat (held by Taj) vacant?

Syed Asharul Islam, a very powerful member of the current BD government, also spent more than two weeks with his family in England. It seems that almost all the stalwarts of the current Awami leadership have family in foreign countries. Sheikh Hasina's sister is a citizen of Great Britain, her jon Joy is a citizen of the USA, her daughter is a citizen of Canada, etc. etc. 

During the tenure of Khaleda Zia (2001-2006) Sheikh Hasina visited Western countries to lobby against the BD government; she did not leave any stone unturned to convince the Western leaders that Bangladesh is a country full of Muslim extremists. Now she is visiting Western countries as the prime minister of Bangladesh. She will be visiting the USA and India soon. But what will the nation get from her visits? Only Allah knows!! 

So, we need to know if Bangladesh is run by people who care for Bangladeshand its people. The hidden agenda of the current BD government needs to be made public very soon.

Taher Mia
Richmond, Kentucky, USA
E mail : taher197554@yahoo.com

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=285467


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP, Jamaat move to publish 'white papers' soon -Dec 29 Polls 'Irregularities'

They claimed the teams have already gathered documents that substantiate their claim of a rigged election.

Sunday September 20 2009 12:07:26 PM BDT

Shakhawat Liton and Rashidul Hasan

The main position BNP and its key ally Jamaat-e-Islami have initiated publishing "white papers" as proof of rigging in the December 29 parliamentary election. Policymakers in both the parties said they have formed teams to collect information and documents for preparing the "white papers".(The Daily Star )

They claimed the teams have already gathered documents that substantiate their claim of a rigged election.

&#226;&#8364;&#339;A team has already recorded testimonies of 12 government officials who were engaged in printing and distribution of ballot papers,&#226;&#8364;&#157; BNP leader Salauddin Quader Chowdhury told The Daily Star last week.

On the basis of the testimonies, they found out that the turnout in the last election was shown 87 percent through a mechanism of election engineering, he said.

He said his party would make the report public on completion of investigation.

&#226;&#8364;&#339;The report will reveal how the election was rigged,&#226;&#8364;&#157; said Salauddin, also former parliamentary affairs adviser to ex-premier Khaleda Zia.

Following its debacle in the last parliamentary polls, BNP formed a nine-member team with party leaders, former bureaucrats, lawyers and IT specialists. Many others have also been assisting the team, BNP sources said.

BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia held several meetings with them and asked them to get the work done perfectly by colleting more information and documents, said a source close to the BNP chief.

Mohammad Kamaruzzaman, senior assistant secretary general of Jamaat-e-Islami, told The Daily Star last week that they are working to find out how the last parliamentary election was engineered.

&#226;&#8364;&#339;Instantly, we could not find evidence of rigging. But now we are getting proofs that the poll was engineered in a sophisticated way,&#226;&#8364;&#157; Kamaruzzaman said.

BNP secured only 29 seats in the December 29 election registering its poorest performance in parliamentary polls. Its alliance partner Jamaat got two seats.

BNP Chief Khaleda Zia at her first post-poll press conference said her party would not accept the election results as the poll was engineered and farcical.

Following its poor performance in the October 2001 election, the then main opposition Awami League, which got 62 seats in the poll, also published a white paper titled "A rigged election and illegitimate government."

The party refused to accept the elections results and refrained from joining the inaugural session of the eighth parliament.

AL lawmakers joined the parliament after over 70 work days but boycotted most of the work days.

The BNP-led opposition lawmakers seem to walk the same path. They joined the inaugural session of the ninth parliament on the first work day but later boycotted parliament. The main opposition lawmakers were present in the House for only 22 of 71 workdays of the current parliament.

BNP policymakers are not interested in taking part in the House proceedings now rather they have focused on publishing the "white papers" and re-organising the party to launch street agitation, if necessary.

Salauddin said they don't want to participate in House proceedings because it would legitimise the present government that came to power through a rigged poll, Salauddin said.

A member of the BNP's fact-finding committee said they have some documents and information on poll rigging but dec

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=285658


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

BNP protests denial to meet Khaleda 
Wednesday, September 23,2009 

DHAKA: BNP and associate organisations have protested at the authorities not allowing visitors to meet with Khaleda Zia at her Dhaka cantonment residence on Eid day citing security reasons. 

Retired government secretaries, political leaders and businessmen were turned away on Monday afternoon as the security personnel asked them for permission of the higher authority to visit the opposition chief, they claimed. 

Student front Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, youth wing Jatiyatabadi Jubo Dal, weavers' wing Jatiyatabadi Tanti dal and peasants Jatiyatabadi Krishak Dal in separate statements said the bar manifested the autocratic nature of the government. 

Former cabinet secretary Abdul Halim told bdnews24.com, "I failed to greet the leader on Eid. The security personnel at the entrance to Shaheed Mainul Road stopped me and asked me if I had permission of the government." 

Khaleda's press secretary Maruf Kamal Khan told bdnews24.com, "Some 50 retired officials and businessmen went to greet the leader, but they were not permitted to enter the house. 

"It's a sad incident."


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> BNP, Jamaat move to publish 'white papers' soon -Dec 29 Polls 'Irregularities'
> 
> They claimed the teams have already gathered documents that substantiate their claim of a rigged election.
> 
> Sunday September 20 2009 12:07:26 PM BDT
> 
> Shakhawat Liton and Rashidul Hasan
> 
> The main position BNP and its key ally Jamaat-e-Islami have initiated publishing "white papers" as proof of rigging in the December 29 parliamentary election. Policymakers in both the parties said they have formed teams to collect information and documents for preparing the "white papers".(The Daily Star )
> 
> They claimed the teams have already gathered documents that substantiate their claim of a rigged election.
> 
> âA team has already recorded testimonies of 12 government officials who were engaged in printing and distribution of ballot papers,â BNP leader Salauddin Quader Chowdhury told The Daily Star last week.
> 
> On the basis of the testimonies, they found out that the turnout in the last election was shown 87 percent through a mechanism of election engineering, he said.
> 
> He said his party would make the report public on completion of investigation.
> 
> âThe report will reveal how the election was rigged,â said Salauddin, also former parliamentary affairs adviser to ex-premier Khaleda Zia.
> 
> Following its debacle in the last parliamentary polls, BNP formed a nine-member team with party leaders, former bureaucrats, lawyers and IT specialists. Many others have also been assisting the team, BNP sources said.
> 
> BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia held several meetings with them and asked them to get the work done perfectly by colleting more information and documents, said a source close to the BNP chief.
> 
> Mohammad Kamaruzzaman, senior assistant secretary general of Jamaat-e-Islami, told The Daily Star last week that they are working to find out how the last parliamentary election was engineered.
> 
> âInstantly, we could not find evidence of rigging. But now we are getting proofs that the poll was engineered in a sophisticated way,â Kamaruzzaman said.
> 
> BNP secured only 29 seats in the December 29 election registering its poorest performance in parliamentary polls. Its alliance partner Jamaat got two seats.
> 
> BNP Chief Khaleda Zia at her first post-poll press conference said her party would not accept the election results as the poll was engineered and farcical.
> 
> Following its poor performance in the October 2001 election, the then main opposition Awami League, which got 62 seats in the poll, also published a white paper titled "A rigged election and illegitimate government."
> 
> The party refused to accept the elections results and refrained from joining the inaugural session of the eighth parliament.
> 
> AL lawmakers joined the parliament after over 70 work days but boycotted most of the work days.
> 
> The BNP-led opposition lawmakers seem to walk the same path. They joined the inaugural session of the ninth parliament on the first work day but later boycotted parliament. The main opposition lawmakers were present in the House for only 22 of 71 workdays of the current parliament.
> 
> BNP policymakers are not interested in taking part in the House proceedings now rather they have focused on publishing the "white papers" and re-organising the party to launch street agitation, if necessary.
> 
> Salauddin said they don't want to participate in House proceedings because it would legitimise the present government that came to power through a rigged poll, Salauddin said.
> 
> A member of the BNP's fact-finding committee said they have some documents and information on poll rigging but dec
> 
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=285658


It's good to see BNP walas getting smarter after such a long time. Hope something concrete will come out through publishing the white paper. Timing of it also seems right. Let's hope for the best of our beloved motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> The Awami League-led grand alliance has swept back to power after seven years out of office *with a stunning landslide victory *in an environment of free and fair elections that clearly showed the people's verdict for a change and has consigned the BNP-led four-party alliance to the political wilderness............
> 
> 
> For both those who had been suspecting a rigged election and those who had been not, the following *bdnews24* clip will be an eye opener.
> 
> Let us now become more objective and rational, and do our best to realize the truth, and act accordingly.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE*
> *Not fighting Hasina was a mistake: Jalil	*
> Thu, Sep 24th, 2009 3:50 pm BdST
> 
> 
> Syed Nahas Pasha
> 
> *Dhaka, Sept 24 (bdnews24.com*)Former Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil has said he made a mistake by not going against the party chief, Sheikh Hasina, on his return to the country to protect his post during the 2007-08 caretaker government regime.
> 
> "It was my mistake not to go against her. My offence was extreme loyalty to her," Jalil said in an interview with bdnews24.com in London on Wednesday.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Asked whether there was any agreement between the AL and the caretaker government in the elections, he said: "It might have happened." *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Straight said:


> iajdani said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Awami League-led grand alliance has swept back to power after seven years out of office *with a stunning landslide victory *in an environment of free and fair elections that clearly showed the people's verdict for a change and has consigned the BNP-led four-party alliance to the political wilderness............
> 
> 
> For both those who had been suspecting a rigged election and those who had been not, the following *bdnews24* clip will be an eye opener.
> 
> Let us now become more objective and rational, and do our best to realize the truth, and act accordingly.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE*
> *Not fighting Hasina was a mistake: Jalil	*
> Thu, Sep 24th, 2009 3:50 pm BdST
> 
> 
> Syed Nahas Pasha
> 
> *Dhaka, Sept 24 (bdnews24.com*)Former Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil has said he made a mistake by not going against the party chief, Sheikh Hasina, on his return to the country to protect his post during the 2007-08 caretaker government regime.
> 
> "It was my mistake not to go against her. My offence was extreme loyalty to her," Jalil said in an interview with bdnews24.com in London on Wednesday.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Asked whether there was any agreement between the AL and the caretaker government in the elections, he said: "It might have happened." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely unlikely that Awami munafiq won without any agreement. We all remember when la-hasina declared that anyone who will go to election under general ershad would be "national traitor" yet only la-hasina participated in that election to validate ershad peresidency. This sharmuta is self proclaime traitor(gaddar) thus she would not have mind to shake hand with shaitan for power.
> 
> It's good to see this old hack got what he deserved. This scum had done enough damaged to the country during BNP rule. I hope he suffer and humiliate even more. I thank la-hasina for making me happy.
Click to expand...


----------



## eastwatch

Jalil says most cabinet members have DGFI ties :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

Jalil says most cabinet members have DGFI ties 
Thu, Sep 24th, 2009 3:51 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Sept 24 (bdnews24.com)--Former Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil has alleged that the party leaders who are now in the cabinet have links with the military's intelligence. 

"Ninety nine percent Awami League leaders who are in the cabinet have connections with Directorate General of Forces Intelligence," Jalil said in a brief interview with a London-based Bangla TV channel on Tuesday. 

"They only failed to control me," he added. 

"If you study my statements you will notice that I defended Sheikh Hasina (the party chief and incumbent prime minister). I stood beside her," said Jalil. 

On the caretaker government, the AL MP said: "They realised that if the party secretary remains vocal it would be difficult for them to make their purpose successful, that is to remove the leader." 

"The great alliance has come to the power through an understanding. So I think there is an understanding between coming to power and the sweeping victory," he said. 

About the incumbent general secretary, Syed Ashraful Islam, Jalil said he had fled the country after the promulgation of the state of emergency. 

Sheikh Rehana, the younger sister of the incumbent prime minister, later arranged his return to Dhaka after consulting with DGFI, Jalil claimed. 

The former AL general secretary observed that politicians did not take any lesson from the changeover of 1/11. 

A source said Abdul Jalil has delivered many controversial statements in the interview. 

The channel, which took the interview, is now facing pressure from many quarters not to broadcast it. 

When contacted by bdnews24.com, Firoz Khan, chairman of the Bangla TV channel, said that they had recorded the interview for a programme titled 'Janatar Mancha'. 

They had only broadcast a brief portion of the interview in their news bulletin, he said, adding that the channel has taken interviews of some more politicians. 

Asked when Jalil's interview would be telecast, Khan could not give any specific schedule or date. He declined to reply when asked if they were facing any pressure from any quarter regarding the telecast of the interview. 

Jalil was elected general secretary in the 19th council of the party in December, 2002. 

He served as commerce minister in the 1996-2001 Awami League government. 

Abdul Jalil resigned from his post as Awami League general secretary on July 21, this year. 
Jalil had been arrested on May 28, 2007 and he was allowed to go to Singapore for medical treatment on paroled bail. He returned home six months later. 

Upon his return home, the High Court on Oct 20, 2008, granted the AL leader bail in a case related to wealth statement filed by the Anticorruption Commission.


----------



## eastwatch

This is not the first time that Jalil complained about DGFI affiliation with some of the AL leaders. Why is it a crime if someone has it? My interpretetion is, Jalil probably wants to say that a true Awami Leagure should have connection with our arch enemy India's RAW, but not with our own intelligence agency DGFI. If this interpretation is correct, then the AL is doing politics in favour of India, and some of them have deviated from this long held policy and, instead, are in touch with our own intelligence.

It means, Jalil thinks that these people cannot be true and dedicated Awami Leagures, and, therefore, should not be made cabinet ministers. The portfolios should rather be held by people like him, Amu, Abdur Razzaque, Suranjit, who are paid agents of RAW. Jalil seems to be trying to make a group with all these known RAW agents.

Can someone come out with a better explanation?


----------



## idune

DGFI controlled and influenced election result further exposed. Awami election victory hoax is exposed by none other than Awami League own ex general Secretary by revealing Awami League cahoot with DGFI election engineering.

Awami league accuse others but time and again used illegal military means to go to power. They rode coat tail of military dictator Ershad, they tried to coup using general Nasim. Now they were in cahoot with DGFI and Gen Moeen to capture state power. This time around indians are in control of Gen Moeen and DGFI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> Jalil says most cabinet members have DGFI ties :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::
> 
> Jalil says most cabinet members have DGFI ties
> Thu, Sep 24th, 2009 3:51 pm BdST
> 
> Dhaka, Sept 24 (bdnews24.com)--Former Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil has alleged that the party leaders who are now in the cabinet have links with the military's intelligence.
> 
> "Ninety nine percent Awami League leaders who are in the cabinet have connections with Directorate General of Forces Intelligence," Jalil said in a brief interview with a London-based Bangla TV channel on Tuesday.
> 
> "They only failed to control me," he added.
> 
> "If you study my statements you will notice that I defended Sheikh Hasina (the party chief and incumbent prime minister). I stood beside her," said Jalil.
> 
> "The great alliance has come to the power through an understanding. So I think there is an understanding between coming to power and the sweeping victory," he said.
> 
> About the incumbent general secretary, Syed Ashraful Islam, Jalil said he had fled the country after the promulgation of the state of emergency.
> 
> Sheikh Rehana, the younger sister of the incumbent prime minister, later arranged his return to Dhaka after consulting with DGFI, Jalil claimed.


It was Jalil, who forfeited his connection with AL leader when he was under custody last year. Instructed by the AL leader, this fellow was responsible for daily commodity price inflation during the CTG. He was the Chairman of some Bank that loaned hundreds of Crores of Taka to the commodity hoarders. This is the prime reason that he was arrested.

Now, without any Party and govt power, for him everything is 'Grapes are sour.' He is so out of mind that he only thinks once before he talks ten sentences. He should better keep quite and rather encourage Delwar to retire from BNP politics. There is little difference between these two. One wanted to be the Party leader, but lost all his power. The other one became the Party Secretary only to lose the election shamefully.

It will be good for all of us to know how the CTG has digitalized Jalil's own election. It cannot be true that all the AL the seats, except his own, were won by digital technic. So, Jalil must open his mouth and talk about his own digital win. I wonder, if he had won election with the help of DGFI, should he not vacate his Parliament seat? He must show an example and then ask his AL coleagues to resign from the Parliament.


----------



## Straight

eastwatch said:


> *It was Jalil*, who forfeited his connection with AL leader when he was under custody last year. Instructed by the AL leader, this fellow was responsible for daily commodity price inflation during the CTG. He was the Chairman of some Bank that loaned hundreds of Crores of Taka to the commodity hoarders. This is the prime reason that he was arrested.
> 
> Now, without any Party and govt power, for him everything is 'Grapes are sour.' He is so out of mind that he only thinks once before he talks ten sentences. He should better keep quite and rather encourage Delwar to retire from BNP politics. There is little difference between these two. One wanted to be the Party leader, but lost all his power. The other one became the Party Secretary only to lose the election shamefully.
> 
> It will be good for all of us to know how the CTG has digitalized Jalil's own election. It cannot be true that all the AL the seats, except his own, were won by digital technic. So, Jalil must open his mouth and talk about his own digital win. I wonder, if he had won election with the help of DGFI, should he not vacate his Parliament seat? He must show an example and then ask his AL coleagues to resign from the Parliament.



Question-at-hand is not whether Abdul Jalil (AJ) is bad or not or how bad. Let us not divert the real issue willingly, unwillingly or simple-mindedly.

The Issues---on the other hand---are:

1. Whether AJ statement is going to substantiate the wide-spread suspicion about illegitimacy of present BAL Govt.

2. Whether the subsequent attack on AJ by BAL activists in UK indicates that BAL is yet not well-disposed to freedom of speech. Reportedly, Feroze Khan, Chairman of Bangla TV in UK has suspended broadcasting of the interview seemingly under BAL (UK) pressure.

You must have noted that few members very hastily post an anti-BNP news as soon as a BAL misdeed is reported, or starts anti-Khaleda hymn as soon as any Hasina fault occurs---perhaps to create a comparison in a limping bid to blur the issue itself. This subjective attitude is neither helpful nor elegant. 

*Most of us abroad are in fact objectively concerned to realize---from members analytical comments :

1. Whether BAL Govt. is illegitimate ?
2. Whether Bangladesh and democracy there are safe at BALs hand anymore?

Would others may please contribute ?*

So far nothing---absolutely nothing---remained secret for longtime in the tightly- placed monolithic population in Bangladesh---either because of heightened awareness or excessive inquisitiveness or free-flowing talks around or feeling of insecurity or any combination of these.


----------



## eastwatch

Delwar hails Jalil as hero :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::

Delwar hails Jalil as hero 
Sun, Sep 27th, 2009 7:46 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Sep 27 (bdnews24.com)BNP secretary general Khandaker Delwar Hossain on Sunday seized upon Abdul Jalil's recent claims on the Dec 29 vote outcome, hailing the disgruntled frontbench MP as a hero for 'speaking out'. 

"Mr. Jalil's statements have only proved what we have been saying since the elections," Delwar said of the former AL general secretary's controversial remarks in London in an interview with bdnews24.com Wednesday. 

"The people of Bangladesh have hailed him for his courage to speak the truth," Delwar told reporters at the Naya Paltan party office. 

"I hope more senior leaders of AL will open up to public," he said. 

"Even many MPs of the AL were themselves surprised at the outcome." 

Delwar also renewed his party's opposition to plans for constitutional reforms "The government is trying to bring about the changes in a bid to divert public attention. 

"What do they want to amend? 

"BNP is against any sort of changes to the constitution." 

Joint secretaries general Mirza Abbas, Nazrul Islam Khan, office secretary Rizvi Ahmed were among those present.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> Delwar hails Jalil as hero :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::
> 
> Delwar hails Jalil as hero
> Sun, Sep 27th, 2009 7:46 pm BdST
> 
> Dhaka, Sep 27 (bdnews24.com)BNP secretary general Khandaker Delwar Hossain on Sunday seized upon Abdul Jalil's recent claims on the Dec 29 vote outcome, hailing the disgruntled frontbench MP as a hero for 'speaking out'.
> 
> "I hope more senior leaders of AL will open up to public," he said.


Please note Delwar wants ONLY those senior AL leaders who are quite displeased because they have been kept out of power both in the Party and the govt. It is politics, but not a bad politics. Leaders are hungry for power and money. Almost all the senior AL leaders have been deprived of these two.

So, Delwar is making a very timely call to these disgruntled and greedy politicians. It may cause polarization of these leaders under Jalil and may break either Sheikh Hasina or her Party. If the AL senior leaders take side with the statement from Jalil, then they should resign en mass to make a point that the election was indeed rigged. 

This will break AL into two, BNP will go for street demonstration to cancel the last election and the govt may be forced to resign. Everything depends upon the nerve strength of AL senior leaders including that of Jalil. But, who knows, Jalil may also be bought with money and he will retract his earlier statement.


----------



## eastwatch

Jalil should resign from parliament: Hasina :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::

Jalil should resign from parliament: Hasina 
Mon, Sep 28th, 2009 10:42 pm BdST 

New York, Sep 28 (bdnews24.com)--Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has said Abdul Jalil should resign from parliament before he questions the credibility of the Dec 29 elections. 

"He was given the party ticket and has been elected," Hasina said on Sunday night in New York in replying to a query from a journalist about the recent comments by the sidelined party leader. 

Her statement came over the controversial comment by the disgruntled former general secretary that the party came to power through compromise in the Dec 29 elections with the then military-backed caretaker government. 

Jalil, who was made a member of the party's powerless advisory council, last week said in an interview with bdnews24.com in Britain that his party came to power through compromise with the caretaker regime. 

"Has he been elected that way? He should resign first before making such allegation," Hasina snapped. 

Also the Awami League chief, she referred to domestic and international recognition that Dec 29 elections were the fairest and the freest in Bangladesh's history . 

On whether the party would take any action against Jalil, Hasina said: "I don't have any headache about it." 

She said Jalil has been saying many things, and "let him speak."


----------



## eastwatch

BREAKING NEWSJalil says 'sorry' for Hasina rant :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

BREAKING NEWS
Jalil says 'sorry' for Hasina rant 
Wed, Sep 30th, 2009 12:07 am BdST
Nahas Pasha, UK Correspondent 

London, Sep 29 (bdnews24.com)Former Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil has said 'sorry' for his recent comments about the party, chief Sheikh Hasina and her cabinet, and the general elections. 

The disgruntled ruling AL MP said he still suffers from trauma caused by the torture by the military intelligence DGFI during detention, which makes him say things that he wished he had not uttered. 

"It pain still drives me mad. That's why I had sought justice in parliament and before her. 

But he did not get justice and often has often has a fit for that, Jalil said, trying to explain his raving. 

"I may have said things that welled up from the anger, I'm sorry for that," he said in the 15-minute interview. 

Continued Jalil: " I will hope that my leader Sheikh Hasina will redress this torture." 

"I'm 70 years now. My father, while he was alive, didn't ever take me to task, didn't beat me. 

"It's painful how DGFI had misbehaved with me after taking me into custody. 

"I'll be in politics, will pursue Awami League's politics under Sheikh Hasina. I believe and respect her." 

He blamed a 'stubborn' BNP chief Khaleda Zia for the failure of the dialogue between him and former BNP secretary-general Abdul Mannan Bhuiyan in 2006 . 

"Khaleda Zia didn't want a fair and neutral election," said Jalil, currently on a visit to the UK. 

'Never questioned polls credibility' 

He refuted his claim that the government had come to power by striking a 'compromise' with the military-installed caretaker government. 

"The elections could not be held if there was no 'deal'. I wanted to mean that a situation was created for the elections, like, my leader was arrested. Khaleda, ourselves were also arrested. 

"There was a talk with the leader (Hasina) to conduct a fair election. 

"This is what I wanted to mean. 

"I didn't say anything about the election process. This was the most fair election among the all I have ever witnessed in my entire life... in the history of Bangladesh, and even during the Pakistan period. 

"About the deal I wanted to mean that there was a mutual discussion with then president Iajuddin Ahmed, while there was a movement to conduct a fair election. 

"The advisers had meeting with the [AL-led 14-party and BNP-led 4-party], which were not successful. 

"The next caretaker government came as the earlier discussions failed. They stayed for one-two years. There was also a meeting about a fair election through which we've achieved a fair election, this is what I meant. 

"I didn't mean someone put Awami League to office, and I didn't say so, I don't even believe that." 

'Torture' 

Was he really tortured? 

"Definitely," Jalil says. "They tortured me physically, psychologically, made me to sign, didn't they? 

"They took me to remand for 5, 6 days, made tapes and sent those abroad through Concord. 

"How could this tape fly abroad if they didn't send it. I asked them, 'How (did it happen)?' They said a journalist has stolen. 

"I asked, 'how did a journalist get in there?' I said, 'You are lying'." 

The AL frontbencher said the pain renders him restless sometimes. 

"This is why I spoke about it in parliament, I asked for the constitution of a parliamentary committee hoping to have justice for their (DGFI) misusing power. 

"I've got no redress yet. I hope someday my leader will redress this. 

"I can't digest it that a man, who was never beaten by his parents, never rebuked, he is tortured by a DGFI staff... for whom I pay... they are paid by my taxes." 

The veteran was reminded in the interview that it was Hasina who had made him the general secretary, a technocrat minister when he failed to get elected in 1996 and made him the head of a standing committee. 

So, why does he rant and rave against her? 

"No, no, I don't have any grievance. I didn't say anything about grievance or protest. I think I don't deserve more than what she has given me. 

"She made me general secretary, a minister, I could not be those without her blessings. 

"But my pain is that she gave me punishment. I wanted to know why she did so. She can do that, even hundred times, for she is my leader. 

"But I wanted to know what mistake I made. 

"I was the only person to speak for the leader when everyone was speaking about reforms to exclude Sheikh Hasina from politics. 

He asserted that he was still on her side. 

"Yes, I'm. 'Boat' is not someone's own asset. It's owned by Bangabandhu, Sheikh Hasina and the people who are with it. 

'Khaleda is responsible' 

Questioned why he and Mannan Bhuiyan did not agree in that 2006 dialogue, Jalil blamed it on Khaleda. 

"Khaleda Zia is responsible for that. Because, if you recall, we sat for 10 minutes in the last day, where we agreed that we'd sit again on one point. 

"Bhuiyan was asked to come with his leader's consent and I with the 14 parties', and we'd meet again for half an hour. 

"I got the nod of my leader and 14-party alliance. She said, 'Go ahead', she gave me permission. 

"I was waiting all day, but couldn't reach him. It was 11:30pm when I found him. I asked him to sit for 10 minutes, saying that journalists were moving around. 

"He said, 'Jalil Bhai, you've got your leader's consent, but I couldn't contact her (Khaleda). What would I say there if I don't see her or get permission?'" 

"The leader later sat with the 14-party on the point we agreed, endorsed it and told me, 'Go ahead and tell the press'." 

"But Bhuiyan couldn't come due to the stubbornness of Khaleda Zia. She didn't want a fair election that time. 

Asked if he would be in active politics after his return home, the AL MP said: "Certainly, why not? I represent a constituency. 

"Why won't I do politics? Certainly I'll and it'll be the politics of Awami League, under her leadership. 

"I rate her very high and I don't believe that there won't be any change in the country under her leadership. 

"So I said out of frustration that there has been no success in the nine months." 

Flak from the across the board 

Hasina said in New York on Sunday that Jalil should as well resign from parliament before he questions the credibility of the Dec 29 elections. 

"He was given the party ticket and has been elected," added Hasina. 

"Has he been elected that way? He should resign first before making such allegation," she snapped. 

She referred to domestic and international recognition that Dec 29 elections were the fairest and the freest in Bangladesh's history. 

On whether the party would take any action against Jalil, Hasina said: "I don't have any headache about it." 

She said Jalil has been saying many things, and "let him speak." 

Earlier on Tuesday, chief election commissioner A T M Shamsul Huda dismissed Jalil's comments on the 'election deal' as outpouring of a man utterly frustrated. 

Awami League general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam on Monday said Jalil's remarks were aimed to smear the credibility of Hasina. 

Outburst 

Now reduced to a member of the party's advisory committee, a body without much say in the organisational matters, Jalil 
first spoke to bdnews24.com on Wednesday. 

He said he had made a mistake by not going against the party chief, Sheikh Hasina, on his return to the country to protect his post during the 2007-08 caretaker government regime. 

Hours before, a London-based ethnic TV station had aired excerpts of an interview in which Jalil repeated his trademark tirade against the military intelligence outfit DGFI. 

"It was my mistake not to go against her. My offence was extreme loyalty to her," Jalil said in an interview with bdnews24.com in London on Wednesday. 

"Sheikh Hasina ordered me from America to take rest," he said of her pre-election decision, adding he did not protest the leader's command. 

"My decision was wrong. I should have taken her head-on." 

Jalil said the party advisory council has no function now and there is no chance to make it effective. 

Terming himself and other veteran AL leaders mere 'activists', Jalil said it was a ploy to oust the 'activists' from politics. 

He said '90 percent' ministers of the incumbent government are 'reformists'--people who propagated the so-called reform moves in the party to sideline Hasina, allegedly with the patronage of the military-installed interim government. 

"Ninety percent members of the cabinet were supporters of the reformists." 

Asked to elaborate on his comment on alleged "deal" between the AL and the caretaker government on the elections, he said: "It might have happened."


----------



## Al-zakir

Govt did not come to power with people's vote: Khaleda



She cites Jalil's admissions as evidence of rigging 


Wednesday September 30 2009 11:02:42 AM BDT


Opposition leader Khaleda Zia deplored that the present government is not paying attention to public welfare nor fulfilling its pre-election pledges as Awami League "didn't come to power with people's vote but through rigging". To underpin her observations she said that a former general secretary of the ruling party divulged that Awami League came to power 'through entente and rigging', which her party has complained repeatedly after the December 29 general election.(UNB, Sirajganj)

The BNP chairperson and ex-PM cautioned the government that her party doesn't want to launch movement now but, if the government wants to implement agreements against the country's interest, her party would launch movement and build up resistance to halt the government's move.

She further said BNP would remain prepared for throwing programmes and launching movement for protecting the country's interests.

"Remain ready to join the BNP movement," Khaleda told her audience during her Sirajganj trip on a relief mission.

The BNP chairperson and leader of the opposition made the remarks and warnings while distributing relief materials to poor men, women and children who could not celebrate Eid-ul-fitr for pangs of poverty and passing days in hardship due to river erosion at Hard Point of Jamuna town-protection embankment.

The programme eventually turned into a big public gathering as she went on handing out rice, sugar, vermicelli, saris and lungis to the destitute. Addressing the gathering, she said the present government, instead of implementing election pledges, is busy implementing its "commitments given to foreign powers" before the polls.

In this regard, she criticized government move to sign various "anti-national" agreements besides such other activities. She cited the army pullout from Chittagong Hill Tracts. As a result, she feared, the region will be out of hand of Bangladesh.

Khaleda further alleged that the government wants to give corridor to India in the name of Asian Highway. She said BNP also wants Bangladesh to link with the Asian Highway, but "not sacrificing the country's interests".

The former Prime Minister criticized this government's move towards forming taskforce in a bid to "hand over country's resources to foreign powers".

Terming the past Fakhruddin caretaker government as government of Awami League, she said the present government is following "the blueprint of Fakhruddin's regime, which also made commitments to the foreign powers against national interests".

"The Fakhruddin regime wanted to depoliticize the country, but they failed as people did not accept it."

About the new parliament, the BNP chief deplored that the ruling party is turning the parliament "ineffective" sans opposition as she said the ruling party did not give place for sitting to the opposition in the House.

"They do not want democracy and multiparty democracy but conspiring to establish one-party Baksal rule in the country to cling to power," she told the crowd of relief-seekers and commoners. But, she cautioned, the people had never accepted one-party rule and would never ever again accept it in the future, too.

"The ruling party is doing whatever necessary to relegate Bangladesh to a dysfunctional state," the ex-PM said on a serious note of criticism of her political foes. She said the government has been partisan everywhere and mentioned that efficient officers at the Secretariat are being made OSD while "pro-Awami League inept government officials are being awarded with promotions twice and thrice".

As a result, no w ork is going on in the country, she lamented. Referring to what she called misrule and misdeeds of the last caretaker government, she said all sections of people, including politicians and businessmen, were repressed by the Fakhruddin government, which also handed the country massive losses.

She said during the Fakhruddin regime, the prices of rice were Tk 40 per kg and many people remained unfed, some committed suicide and some were forced to sell their children for want of food.

The BNP chief said the Awami League government had not implemented a single commitment in the last nine months as the party had pledged to feed people with rice at Tk 10 per kg and green chilies at Tk 5 kg besides free distribution of fertilizer.

"Rather ruling-party activists remained busy looting, grabbing land, home and shop, violating the chastity of mothers and sisters across the country," she said. She claimed prices of essential items have gone out of reach of people which crossed the price indices of Fakhruddin times. She told the gathering that BNP always remained beside the people, particularly poor and distressed people, still remained beside them and would remain in the future also.

Referring to a sad episode of many poor people of Sirajganj, particularly of char areas, having failed to celebrate Eid-ul-fitr, she said her party, while in power, had made lump allocations during eid times. But this government did not make any lump allocation to poor people. She said the Awami League is frequently speaking about secularism "but the party men are grabbing property, houses and lands of Hindu community and unleashed repression them".

Some destitute women also spoke at the meeting, narrating their miseries as they could not celebrate the Eid. Rather they had no food to eat on the eid day and could not buy their children eid dresses. Sirajganj district BNP convenor Iqbal Hasan Mahmud Tuku and local MP Rumana Mahmud also spoke at the public gathering.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=286653


----------



## M_Saint

Finally RAWAMY globes come off on Mahmudur Rahman AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS, the lone patriotic among the so-called secular sell-outs. No one in the country has been showing more tenacity than him against the RAWAMY terrorists. The latest of his write up is as following, 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## Al-zakir

*Janaja denied - Taheruddin Tagore was a Muslim and recently died of medical illness.*

Thursday October 01 2009 19:54:42 PM BDT

By Khalil Rahman

Taheruddin Tagore was a Muslim and recently died of medical illness.

According to our religious ritual Janaja is perform after death of a Muslim and it is a responsibility for all Muslims to attend the Janaja with the purpose to pay respect to the person and pray for the soul.

Mr Taheruddin's Janaja was denied to be perform in Dhaka because he was alleged to be involved in the killing of Sk Mujib , subsequently found innocent of all allegation and freed from prison after spending five years without a proper trail and verdict , a customary practice of political victimisation by autocratic leaders in disguise.

This obstruction to perform Janaja came from AL leaders and obviously higher ups likely PM office.

Such type of vindictiveness is really shameful for a person more so if she is a Muslim.

A leader, with supreme power in decision making like our PM, however controvercial the previous General election has been should be more responsible and abstain from such shallow minded practice.

Khalil Rahman
E Mail : khalilrahman10@yahoo.com

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=286998

*
This is an exemplary prove that Awami are totally Munafiq and Mushrik otherwise how could any Muslim do such to another Muslim?*


----------



## eastwatch

I condemn the act of denying a Janaja to Mr. Taheruddin Thakur, a devout Muslim, who was ready to sacrifice his own life in order to protect the Muslim character of our country from the continuous onslaughts by the Indian-sponsored DALALs in 1975. These Dalals wanted a so-called independent Bangladesh, the rank of whose President would have been equal to the Vice-president of Union of India. 

We know a proverb "SHONAR PATHOR BATI." So, this arrangement would have been like this proverb. BD would be independent (?), but the President's rank would be below the rank of Indian President. It was a clear conspiracy to make BD a puppet of India. Military officers who are now under trial and Taheruddin Thakur were responsible to make this country again a SHONAR SHARNA BATI. These people have the balls made of steel.

Every Muslim must receive proper respect after his death irrespective of his political orientation. AL has started this hate game play since 1971, when they digged out the grave of former east Pakistan Governor Munaim Khan. It never happens in any other Muslim country, but it happens only in a country where there is a Munafiq group of people gathered around AL. May Allah send these perpetrators to Jahannam.


----------



## eastwatch

Abdul Jalil had secret meeting with Tareque Rahman in London. See the report below:

The Daily Amadershomoy - October 3, 2009


----------



## eastwatch

'Imbalanced person can't remain MP' 
Monday, October 05,2009 

DHAKA: BNP Secretary General Khandakar Delwar Hossain yesterday said that the government termed Abdul Jalil, former general secretary of Awami League as 'mentally imbalanced' to cover their involvement in the conspiracy of January 11, 2007 and the election held on December 29, 2009.

He said this to reporters at BNP central office at Nayapaltan in the city in his reaction regarding the declaration of Abdul Jalil as 'mentally imbalanced' by AL general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam on Saturday.

He raised the question about the legitimacy of retaining Membership of Parliament of Jalil after the declaration.

"No mentally challenged person can continue to remain Member of Parliament according to law," Delwar said.

Gayashwar Chandra Roy, joint secretary general of BNP, Rizvi Ahmed, office secretary of the party, Moazzem Hossain Alal, general secretary of Jubo Dal and Sultan Salauddin Tuku, president of Jatiyabadi Chhatra Dal (JCD), among others, were present.

Jalil's London statement was true what BNP and people have said about a deal with AL and forces at home and abroad who brought AL to power, Delwar said.

Delwar said his party supports the government only for the interest of democracy, as 'a government elected by any means is better than a non-elected, undemocratic army backed government'.

The government he said has failed to hold a fair trial of BDR mutiny as the ruling party men were involved in the incident, Delwar alleged.

Now the government is busy to satisfy its foreign allies, who brought AL to power, by giving corridor in the name of Asian Highway, the BNP Secretary General said.

Delwar said, "We are with those who work to preserve the national interest. This initiatives at one stage will turn into a movement."


----------



## Al-zakir

*Cases against Ershad, Tarique to be dropped *


An inter-ministerial committee for reviewing 'politically motivated' cases recommended the withdrawals,


Tuesday October 13 2009 15:43:05 PM BDT


The government today decided to withdraw more 297 'politically motivated' cases including two cases filed against Jatiya Party chief HM Ershad and BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia's eldest son Tarique Rahman.(The Dily Star)

An inter-ministerial committee for reviewing 'politically motivated' cases recommended the withdrawals, State Minister for Law Qamrul Islam told reporters emerging from the meeting.

The case against military ruler Ershad which will be dropped was filed by the now defunct Bureau of Anti-Corruption (Bac) for misusing power on August 31, 1998. 

On the other hand, the Tk five crore extortion case which was filed with the Gulshan Police Station on May 13, 2007 against Tarique will be dropped following a petition by Tarique.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=289030


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Star - Details News

'GRAFT' by BNP TRIO
Govt, not JS, to recover the money - Sircar threatens legal action

Staff CorrespondentTuesday's parliament resolution for recovering money from former speaker Jamiruddin Sircar, his deputy Akhtar Hamid Siddiqui, and former chief whip Khandaker Delwar Hossain will be sent to the government, said incumbent Speaker Abdul Hamid yesterday.

The parliament had reached the resolution following its inquiry of an allegation that the trio had misappropriated the money from the government exchequer.

Sircar meanwhile said yesterday that he will take necessary legal actions against any 'illegal move' to ask him to return the money, while BNP Secretary General Delwar said the ruling party arrived at the resolution to defame the three politically. 

Sircar however withdrew a writ petition from the High Court yesterday, which had challenged the legality of the formation of a parliamentary body to probe the corruption allegations against the trio. 

The withdrawal of the writ came hard on the heels of the parliament's decision not to strip Sircar of his parliament membership. 

According to the parliamentary probe committee, the amount of money misappropriated by the trio is around Tk 2.5 crore, which they allegedly took illegally as medical bills, additional fuel allowances, and other expenses during the last parliament.

Talking to reporters yesterday in his office, Speaker Abdul Hamid said the parliament has nothing more to do regarding the issue. 

"Now the government will be asked to recover the money through necessary legal steps. Cases will be filed against them if they refuse to return the money to the government exchequer," the speaker added. 

He said the matter might also be send to the Anti-corruption Commission (ACC) for investigation. 

Talking to The Daily Star yesterday over the phone, Suranjit Sengupta, chief of the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Law, Justice and Parliamentary Affairs Ministry, said the government might apply the Public Demand Recovery Act to recover the money.

"Cases will be filed if they refuse to return the money to the government exchequer," Suranjit also said. He however said there is no need to send the matter to the ACC for further investigation as the parliamentary body already inquired it. 

The parliament on Tuesday held a discussion and passed resolutions for recovering the money from the BNP trio, but it rejected a recommendation of the parliamentary probe body for scrapping Sircar's membership in the House. 

The BNP secretary general however questioned the legality of the discussion of the probe report in the parliament. 

"There is no tradition of holding a discussion after placing a report in the parliament, but they [the ruling party] did it, which was unprecedented," Delwar claimed. 

"They did that only to defame us politically," he added. 

Asked about his next course of action, he said there is no hurry on his part. "Let me see where their [government] game ends. If necessary we will take legal steps."

The BNP secretary general claimed that all allegations raised against them are false and baseless. "We did everything following the rules," he said, adding that the probe committee failed to produce any document supporting its allegations. 

Sircar however said he will monitor the new developing situation following the parliament's resolution, and then he will decide on his next course of action.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> The Daily Star - Details News
> 'GRAFT' by BNP TRIO
> Govt, not JS, to recover the money - Sircar threatens legal action



The leader of RAWNP trio who stole money from govt coffer is the former Speaker Jamiruddin Sarker. He stole money by producing unauthorized medical bills. This is a real DIGITAL STEALING by the RAWNP at a time when digitalization had not quite spread.

Politicians always find some loopholes or make some compromise so as not to be punished by a Court. But, some of their small low level cronies without serial numbers here and there keep on crying for them and want us to believe that these leaders are innocent of wrongdoing. This is the reason why our politicians do not rectify themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jalil: faces arrest warrant in tax evasion case 


The veteran AL leader annoyed the party high command by making derogatory statements about the party...


Friday October 16 2009 00:01:30 AM BDT


A Dhaka court has issued a warrant to arrest former Awami League general secretary Abdul Jalil this afternoon in a tax evasion case.(The Daily Star )

Judge ANM Bashirullah of the Senior Special Judge's Court passed the warrant for the ruling AL leader's arrest in line with a case filed by Deputy Tax Commissioner Bazlur Rahman Khan.

According to the case details, Jalil dodged income tax of Tk 4.07 lakh on Tk 54.6 lakh in four successive fiscal years from 2003-04.

Jalil allegedly concealed information on Tk 54 lakh income in his tax returns submitted to the National Board of Revenue.

The AL leader came up against the lawsuit nine days after he was dropped from the post of chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on commerce ministry on October 6.

The veteran AL leader annoyed the party high command by making derogatory statements about the party and ninth parliamentary election.

In an interview with London-based Bangla TV recently, Jalil said the party's landslide victory in the election came through an 'understanding.'

He received kudos from opposition BNP for his remarks.

Prime Minister and AL President Sheikh Hasinsa had said action would be taken against Jalil in due time.

He however said in London later that he still suffers from trauma due to torture by the Directorate General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI) personnel while in detention during the caretaker government's tenure. And he blamed this state of mind for the remarks he made in the interview with Bangla TV.



http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=289362


----------



## eastwatch

Persons like Abdul Jalil and all other tax-dodgers who take shelter in the big political Parties should be punished in the courts. They must pay the arrears with compound interest, and should pay fine.

I propose a tax court, where the Judges are well-versed in taxes, economics and Banking matters. All developed countries have separate branches of tax court, labour court, indutrial court etc. We should follow the good legal system of the westerners.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Persons like Abdul Jalil and all other tax-dodgers who take shelter in the big political Parties should be punished in the courts. They must pay the arrears with compound interest, and should pay fine.
> 
> I propose a tax court, where the Judges are well-versed in taxes, economics and Banking matters. All developed countries have separate branches of tax court, labour court, indutrial court etc. We should follow the good legal system of the westerners.



This is a harrasment case. He talked against his master and now paying the price. We are in democracy, joke of the century.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> This is a harrasment case. He talked against his master and now paying the price. We are in democracy, joke of the century.


Outwardly, it is a harassment case. But, if you think deeply you will see that he did not pay any income taxes for the last few years, although he had a taxable income of more than 60 lakh Taka. The reality check shows that when he was in the shelter of a political Party, no one dared to touch him. But, since he has lost that shelter, he is now being summoned to the law court. 

I personally detaste this political culture where these cronies go to politics only to get this kind of unlawful HARAM benefits. With this HARAM money and crooked mind they even dare to go to Mecca for a Hujj. There are hundreds of Jamiruddins and hundreds of Jalils in the political circle. The BD MPs do not even pay the telephone and utilities bills. Bangladesh must not be ruled by their thumbs, but by the laws. This country must get rid of the prevailing 3rd world culture.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

Hasina, Khaleda to rally against poverty 
Friday, October 16,2009 

DHAKA: In a virtual watershed-event in the context of acrimonious Bangladesh politics, prime minister Sheikh Hasina and opposition leader Begum Khaleda Zia will appear on the same dais in observance of the International Poverty Eradication Day tomorrow, October 17.

A three-day countrywide programme under the slogan 'National Unity will Prevent Poverty' has been chalked out to observe the day starting today, October 16, and end on the 18th. The parliament, the All Party Parliamentary Group (APPG), the government and People's Empowerment Trust (PET) will jointly observe the day at national level from this year. 

A National Committee for Anti-Poverty Campaign (NCAPC) headed by Speaker Advocate Abdul Hamid has been formed to organise the countrywide mass gathering to make the event successfully. 
The main programme of the event will be held tomorrow at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in the capital which both the prime minister and opposition leader will attend to express their solidarity in the fight against poverty, apparently heralding a new era in Bangladesh politics. 

Speaker Abdul Hamid at a press briefing at the media centre of the parliament (JS) yesterday said both Sheikh Hasina and Khaleda Zia will attend and speak at the programme as chief guest and special guest respectively. The Speaker will chair the function.

"It will be a unique instance not only in the history of Bangladesh but also in the world history," he told reporters. The world would witness that the entire people of Bangladesh have stood against poverty and hunger, he added. 

The cabinet members, MPs, political party leaders, members of the diplomatic missions, government high officials, representatives of the civil society and representatives from all strata will attend the programme, he added.

"The aim of our democracy is to establish a happy, prosperous and equity-based Bangladesh. But then existing poverty and hunger are big impediments to the way of building up a developed Bangladesh. It is a global challenge also. So we feel solidarity with the people of the globe on the International Poverty Eradication Day," Speaker Hamid said.

"We will celebrate the golden jubilee of our independence in 2021. We have to work together to establish a solvent Bangladesh before the golden jubilee. Besides, we have to achieve the United Nations-announced Millennium Development Goals (MDGs) before 2015, which is a promise of the Bangladesh government also," he added. 

The Speaker said the call of two chiefs of the two main political parties of the country to combat poverty will be a unique instance not only in Bangladesh but also in the history of the world.

The Speaker hoped that more than 8 crore people will take part in the various programmes of the three-day event, which will be the biggest display against poverty in the history of Bangladesh. The main programme on October 17 will be observed at a time in all the 64 districts through digital technology, he added.

Replying to a query of journalists, the Speaker said he was trying to bring the opposition to parliament and the presence of the prime minister and the opposition leader on the same dais on October 17 can be considered a great achievement in the list of successes of the present government.

Chief whip Vice Principal Abdus Shahid, opposition chief whip Joynal Abedin Faruque and Shishir Kumar Shill on behalf of the MDGs were present at the press briefing.


----------



## eastwatch

Khaleda won't launch anti-poverty call with PM :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::

Khaleda won't launch anti-poverty call with PM 
Fri, Oct 16th, 2009 6:32 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Oct 16 (bdnews24.com)BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia has announced that she will not share the stage with prime minister Sheikh Hasina in launching a joint call for fight against poverty on Saturday. 

Khaleda and her bitter political rival Hasina were scheduled to to make the anti-poverty call at the Bangabandhu International Conference Centre on International Day for the Eradication of Poverty. 

She hit out at the Awami League-led government for not cooperating with the opposition and said, "Unilaterally cooperating with the government amounts to condone its crime, anarchy, repression and violation of human rights." 

At an emergency news conference at her political office in Gulshan on Friday, the opposition chief said: "Observing the events over the last few days, we regret to announce that it will not be possible for us to join tomorrow's programme in the current circumstances." 

Replying to questions from the media, she said: "We wanted to attend the programme. But I am ethically pressed to make this statement here today following the events over the past few days." 

Khaleda pointed to the deteriorating law and order, high prices of commodities and politicisation of administration. 

"The government has failed to protect the country's national unity. They have become a failed government. 

"They have taken the country to point where people do not have minimum security." 

She said the government has been more tyrannical in its nine months than the military-installed immediate past caretaker government was in the two-year term. 

She asked the government to meet her party's four-point charter of demands, pointing out that creating a 'congenial atmosphere' is the pre-requisite for national unity. 

"The process for creating national consensus on various issues can begin only after the government creates an congenial environment. 

"Otherwise, the call for unity to alleviate poverty will ring hollow." 

She quoted the famous lines of poet Sukanta Bhattacharya, "In the land of hunger, the earth is prosaic," and said, "If poverty rate does not reduce in Bangladesh, people may see the moon in the sky but will not see bread or even singed bread on their plates." 

She thanked speaker Abdul Hamid for his efforts regarding the programme and said a letter of regrets will be sent to him on Friday. 

Speaker Hamid said at a media briefing, flanked by chief whips of the ruling and opposition parties, on Thursday that it will be an unforgettable moment when the two leading ladies of the country will will for efforts to cut poverty. 

Opposition chief whip Jainal Abdin Farrouque said at a press conference the same day: "We (government and opposition) are working together outside the parliament to make Oct 17 successful. 

"I am hoping the speaker will create an environment suitable for the opposition to return to the parliament." 

Farrouque also told a few TV channels that Khaleda would attend the event. 

At Friday's news conference, Khaleda called on the ruling Awami League-led government to behave like the country's government, not the party. 

"Ruling party people have been harassing and filing false cases against opposition party (BNP) activists in every thana across the country. 

"Section 144 is being imposed on the spot where our MPs are calling meetings to prepare for council at their areas. Ruling party goons are also committing violence against women." 

Replying to a query on transit, Khaleda said, "We want Asian Highway Network, but not any corridor. The government has not held any talks with us on the Asian Highway issue." 

"The Indian high commissioner has also not contacted us." 

The former prime minister said she was still willing to reduce the gap with the government. "We have been speaking of cooperation to close the gap with the government. 

"But you can see what they are doing. The government itself is widening the distance." 

Khaleda also pointed out the programmes her past 1996-2001 government had taken to reduce poverty. 

She expressed the willingness to give the new government more time and cooperate with 

"People will take to the streets against the government even if we we do not announce programme against it. Then we will have to stand by people." 

BNP secretary general Khandaker Delwar Hossain, former speaker Jamiruddin Sircar, ASM Hannan Shah and Salauddin Quader Chowdhury, among others, were present at the


----------



## eastwatch

I am wondering what are the reasons of sudden about turn of Begum Zia with regard to the joint appearence with the PM. Could someone tell me if she was expecting some promise from the govt that major corruption cases against her two SHONAR CHAND sons would be withdrawn, but then her expectations did not materialize. However, one major case against Mr. 10&#37; Tareque has already been withdrawn and it could also be that other promises are also forthcoming. 

Politicians steal public money, lands and properties of others on which Allah has not given them any HUQ. Then they compromise with politicians in the govt, and this give and take thing keeps on continuing for centuries. All the Parties are similarly responsible for ths kind of crimes. An end is needed.


----------



## TopCat

who knows.. BNP is in a quagmire. They even dont know what they are doing. Its a gone case.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> who knows.. BNP is in a quagmire. They even dont know what they are doing. Its a gone case.


It seems Begum Zia is being squeezed between two opposite forces in the Party. However, once she had declared her intention of joining the anti-poverty rally, she should have sticked to it. 

The swinging shows only the division within. I can only say that if the Party Chairperson and the Secretay General are together, then it is almost impossible for all other central committee leaders combined to reverse a decision. 

Since before the election, Delwar has been working against the Party interest, and thus, the Party unity. Begum Zia has, somehow, become just a figurehead Chairperson and Delwar has become the Executive Secretary General. It is a kind of 'coup. Begum Zia seems to have little power to reverse the situation.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

AL men on grabbing spree 
PM&#30196; warning falls on deaf ears 
Staff Correspondent 

Errant leaders of the Awami League and relatives of its lawmakers continue flexing their muscles for grabbing public and private property, tender manipulation and extortion in defiance of the party chief Sheikh Hasina&#30196; instructions to stop such crimes.

&#33337;eputy commissioners reported from different districts that a section of ruling party leaders and relatives of some party lawmakers were still engaged in crimes, including grabbing of lands, patronising tender manipulation and extortion and destruction of forests,&#12539;a senior official at the cabinet division told New Age Wednesday quoting reports sent from the field administration by October 14. &#31109;he MPs and their followers continue seeking undue favours from the government offices.

When asked whether the situation improved after the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, had asked the party lawmakers to refrain from patronising offences in their constituencies, the official said, &#31109;here is hardly any difference between the reports sent by field administrations before and after the prime minister issued the warning in the middle of last month.

At a meeting of the Awami League&#30196; parliamentary party on September 17, the prime minister warned party lawmakers that stern action would be taken if they encouraged tender manipulation and extortion and tried to put pressure on civil administration, which, she said was tainting the image of the nine-month-old government.

Awami League lawmaker ABM Abul Kashem Master&#30196; son SM Al Mamun on October 7 allegedly grabbed land of four ship-breaking yards along the coast of Sitakunda in Chittagong. Hired goons of Mamun also assaulted journalists, who went there to cover the incident.

When contacted, Abul Kashem told New Age Thursday that the allegation of grabbing shipyard against him and his son was &#32032;alse&#12539; &#31950;e have been in shipyard business for quite a long time. My son has bought some land to expand the yard and the sellers had erected fences in preparation for handing over the land,&#12539;he said.

Henchmen of former Awami League lawmaker Shamim Osman and his brother Nasim Osman of Jatiya Party were engaged in activities like tender manipulation, extortion and lording over the local administration, according to a source in the Narayanganj district police.

Narayanganj municipality mayor Selina Hayat Ivy, also a local Awami League leader, on Wednesday told reporters that people of the area were afraid of speaking against the henchmen of the two brothers. &#36984; will continue to be vocal against criminals even if he is my brother,&#12539;she told New Age Thursday.

A section of AL lawmakers made themselves controversial by assaulting government officials, interfering in upazila elections, torturing opposition and rival activists and patronising their henchmen who seemed hell-bent on grabbing whatever they could in respective constituencies.

Awami League lawmaker Abdur Rahman Bodi made himself controversial in less than a month of his election for Cox&#30196; Bazar-4 (Ukhia-Teknaf) constituency.

Aggrieved by his atrocities in the area, many locals have started calling him another &#36983;oynal Hazari&#12539;

At an election rally on January 18, Bodi threatened to &#22863;rigger an earthquake&#12539;in Teknaf if the chairman and vice-chairman candidates backed by him were not elected in the January 22 election, said witnesses and a few candidates for the posts.

Gias Uddin, assistant presiding officer of Sufia Community School centre at Phoolerdail village, filed a case with Teknaf police station on January 22 accusing Bodi of beating election officials.

Some local Awami League and Jubo League men were allegedly involved in felling 30,000 Jhau (tamarisk) trees on about 250 acres of land in August to sell land in the form of plots for hotel, motel and business firms on the Teknaf beach in Cox&#30196; Bazar.

Denying the charges, Bodi said an anti-Awami League quarter had engineered the filing of the case against him in a bid to taint the government&#30196; image.

On April 12, a group of AL activists went to the office of the upazila nirbahi officer, Nuruzzaman, at Kumarkhali in Kushtia and assaulted him. They also ransacked the office and allegedly threatened to kill him. The incident took place after the UNO, also the chairman of Kumarkhali Degree College, set a date for appointing a principal for the college without consulting local lawmaker Sultana Tarun.

When contacted, Sultana Tarun said the problem had been settled after the prime minister&#30196; instruction. &#39854;obody indulged in excesses in Kumarkhali,&#12539;she told New Age Thursday.

Cronies of AL lawmaker Golam Moula Roni filed four &#32032;alse&#12539;cases last month against two local journalists at Galachipa in Patuakhali in a bid to avenge their reports on land grabbing on a riverbank and setting up of a market with Roni&#30196; backing.

They vandalised and burnt arches and the stage erected for a public meeting at Galachipa to welcome state minister for water resources, Mahbubur Rahman less than a week after the prime minister had addressed the AL parliamentary party meeting.

Golam Moula Roni, however, claimed that he had not asked anybody to file cases against journalists or vandalise the arches and the stage erected for the minister&#30196; visit.

Shamsul Haq Tuku, state minister for home, said the administration had been asked to take action against the persons involved in crimes no matter which party the offenders belonged to.


----------



## idune

_Awami general sec is tacitly encouraging grabbing and looting._
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AL men to get business for their sacrifice, says Ashraf *

Partha Pratim Bhattacharjee 

Leaders and activists of the ruling Awami League must be given opportunities for doing business as a reward for their sacrifices for the party in its difficult times, a high-level meeting of the party was told on Saturday.
The meeting, however, suggested that the party men should also show restraints, maintain discipline and abide by the laws of the land while seeking business opportunities, meeting sources said.
The meeting was held at the party chief, Sheikh Hasinas Dhanmondi office between AL general secretary, Syed Ashraful Islam, and its departmental secretaries.
It was the first meeting of the party secretaries more than three months after its national council held on July 24, although the party constitution stipulated that the general secretary should call a meeting of the secretaries at least once a month.
The meeting was convened to discuss ways to reactivate the ALs grassroots units against the backdrop of a stagnation of organisational activities after it assumed power on January 6. Organisational inertia and bickering at different tiers have caused concern among the party high-ups.
The party needs leaders and activists and we should offer them something in return for their sacrifices. They should be provided with opportunity for doing business, Ashraful was quoted to have told the meeting. But, he issued a note caution, the party men must not go beyond decorum and discipline.
While briefing newsmen, the AL general secretary warned that stern actions would be taken against corruption and violence, as the party was pledge-bound to fight graft. The party will not tolerate violence and indiscipline and it will take tough actions against whoever will be found guilty of violating discipline, he said.
The meeting decided that the party would launch a drive to recruit members and renew membership in the second week of November and hold an extended meeting of the party in the third week of next month.
Ashraful assigned the organising secretaries the tasks division-wise asking them to do everything possible to strengthen the partys bases at the grassroots level.
He also asked them to submit reports of their respective units in the next meeting of the Awami League Central Working Committee, the highest policy-making body of the party.
Organising secretaries Jahangir Kabir Nanak has been given the responsibilities for Dhaka divisional units, Ahmed Hossain for Chittagong, BM Mozammel Huq for Khulna, Abu Sayeed Al Mahmud Swapan for Rajshahi, AFM Bahauddin Nasim for Barisal, Mesbah Uddin Siraj for Sylhet and Khalid Mahmud Chowdhury for Rangpur division. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/oct/18/front.html#1


----------



## eastwatch

The country is not the fathers' property of these Awami Leaguers and it is not for distribution among them as their personal Jagirs. This way AL will destroy the country itself. Opposition BNP is completely divided and disoriented. It can be seen in their swinging decisions on joining the anti-poverty rally. 

AL fully understands the BNP leaders' predicaments. So, AL is using this opportunity to divide the country's facilities among themselves. BNP must get rid of Delwar who is not compatible with the Chairperson. Who knows where from this Delwar gets his strength? Only because of him, BNP could not nominate stronger and winnable candidates in the election. This nomination process has created a semi-permanent division in the Party.

This Delwar and his SHONAR CHAND son both lost the election. Unless BNP brings back its ousted leaders and reorganizes its house, AL will keep on taking every opportunity. This is what they did in 1972 to 1975. That time they forced the extinction of opposition. But, this time AL agents inside BNP are working to destroy the Party.


----------



## Al-zakir

Police bar Islami Andolon march towards Indian HC


The party announced fresh schedules for 

holding rallies on Oct 24 and 30



Monday October 19 2009 23:18:58 PM BDT


Police on Monday barred a procession of an Islamist political party, as it marched towards the Indian High Commission in the capital in protest against the proposed controversial Tipaimukh dam.(bdnews24.com, Dhaka) 

A press release of Islami Andolon Bangladesh said leaders of the party, Charmonai Pir Syed Mohammad Rezaul Karim and Barguna Pir Abdur Rashid, addressed a rally in Muktangan demanding India to halt the Tipaimukh dam project, removal of the Indian High Commission and the high commissioner. 

Later they led a procession to the high commission in Gulshan, until they were barred at Malibagh intersection, forcing police to close a number of roads that created heavy congestion during the evening rush hours. 

The party announced fresh schedules for holding rallies on Oct 24 and 30. 

Deputy commissioner of police Khandker Muhin Uddin told bdnews24.com that the programme ended peacefully.



http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=289953


----------



## idune

_Here is further proof Moeen U and his gand doctored Bangladesh last election by forcing election commission to accept less than five years retired army officer as Awami candidate. It is important to know army was in no position or has jurisdiction in someone election candidacy. Not only that Election comissioner admission that army gave the legal opinion and forced it through stooge election comissioners further proves how deep Moeen U and his army gang and these election commissioners were involved in making awami league the overwhelming winner. Read the follwoing news everything will be clear._

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Armys legal opinion led to Jasims candidature, says Sohul 

Staff Correspondent 
The Election Commission had allowed retired army officer Jasim Uddin to contest the December 29 polls with the Awami League ticket from Bhola-3 constituency in response to the armys legal opinion, said an election commissioner.

His nomination paper was validated by the commission after the judge advocate general, the top law officer of the army, opined in favour of his candidature, election commissioner Muhammad Sohul Hussain told newsmen on Monday, a day after the Appellate Division of the Supreme Court upheld the High Courts verdict that had declared his membership of the parliament illegal.

The parliamentary seat has become vacant due to the courts judgement and the EC will have to hold by-elections there in 90 days once the parliament secretariat publishes a gazette notification to this effect, said Sohul. He said that an objection against the candidature of Jasim, a former army officer, was raised when he filed nomination papers for the polls.

The petitioner, Hafiz Uddin Ahmed, another retired army officer who had contested the polls in the same constituency, accused him of flouting electoral rules as a government officer cannot contest the polls until five years have elapsed since he was sent into compulsory retirement. Jasim was reportedly sent into compulsory retirement less than five years before the December elections.

But he took the advantage of the rule which allows a government servant to take part in the polls three years after regular retirement, alleged the petitioner. The EC referred the matter to the judge advocate-general to seek his opinion on whether Jasim was qualified to contest the polls.

The judge advocate-general opined that Jasim should be allowed to be a candidate since he was enjoying all the retirement benefits of the service. He suggested that Jasim should be allowed to contest the polls in conformity with Article 12(1)(f) of the Representation of People Order 1972 that allows a government servant to be a contestant in parliamentary polls three years after his retirement.

Jasim won the election with the ticket of the Awami League, which got an overwhelming majority in the 300-strong parliament. But the petitioner, a Bangladesh Nationalist The BNPs nominee, Hafiz, who lost the election took the matter to the court and sought justice. The High Court declared that Jasims parliamentary membership was illegal in late February and the Appellate Division on Sunday upheld its verdict.

*The court observed that Jasim had violated the provisions of electoral laws by contesting the polls before expiration of a period of five years after his punitive retirement from the army. *

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/oct/20/front.html


----------



## M_Saint

In the mix of BD-Burma supposed-conflict, we are forgetting that Sonar Bangla has already become Tamar one under RAWAMY rule..Need to open the following to read it....

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> In the mix of BD-Burma supposed-conflict, we are forgetting that Sonar Bangla has already become Tamar one under RAWAMY rule..Need to open the following to read it....
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



Possible for someone to translate in English?


----------



## M_Saint

Bangladesh's GDP, Law & Order, HDI, Foreign direct investment have gone to the downward spiral ever since the RAWAMY goons have stolen the election with the help of INDO-ZION and their stooge RAW-MUA. Now, it is time to start second phase of destruction. So, here comes phony witch hunting scheme...

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Time and again these RAWAMYs have destroyed the serenity of our beloved motherland with the help of Malu expansionists. They couldn't have succeeded if there hadnt been moles like Sick Mujib, Hasina, RAW-Ershad and RAW-MUAs. Similarly PAK is getting destroyed by planted moles like ZARDARI, and Rehman Malik etc. This trend is visible all over the Muslim world. Be it Algeria, Egypt, SA, Morocco; All those countries are dying through external interventions and with complicities of the internal moles. The break up of Ottoman is the root of all current misfortunes and if we don't unite beyond the feel good slogan of *PAK, Bangla or SA first* then we should better leave Islam quickly to save our arses.


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> Possible for someone to translate in English?



No time mate. I dont even bother to scan through that news paper. It has circulation hardly 1000 copies. And a propaganda and Gibot piece for RAWNP. 

One interesting thing about this newspaper, is the comments section. Just visit any of the news referred here, you will find the comment section in the bottom. There are so many comments and most of them comment have more than 1000 words, and you will see those comments within minutes of the news publications. Got me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

You know what I just found this in the Amar Desh comment section. Thought I should share with you.



> Which party done single party voter less election in Bangladesh? Bnp
> Which party left the power with in 15 days after voter less election? Bnp
> Which party remove their elected president for not to go kobor ziaarot of killer? Bnp
> Which party&#8217;s elected president hand over power to army by telling his cab** is choor and corrupted? Bnp
> Which party&#8217;s elected president capture the post of chief advisor? Bnp
> Which party&#8217;s president dealer emergency? Bnp
> Which party blame own promoted army chief after loose power? Bnp
> Which party get lowest seat in parliament in history of country? Bnp
> Which party&#8217;s, main leader arrested with her full family? Bnp
> Which party declare brainless choor son of party leader as senior secretary? Bnp
> Which party leader son was heroin addicted? Bnp
> Which party leader removes his own son from party post by pressure of army? Bnp
> Which party leaders left the country and politics by given undertaking in air port? Bnp
> Which party leaders acting in hospital as fall down in toilet? Bnp
> Which party leader son rented his wife in London for earning money? Bnp
> Which party leaders get 13 votes in competing of ICC secretary election? Bnp
> Which party did not get single seat in Dhaka in 2008 election? Bnp
> Which party win maximum seat in noakhali and bagura and achieve party name after district? Bnp
> Which party leader brought half jangia (skirt) American ambassador in opening of quraan competition? Bnp
> Which party arranged shoron shova even no people die for high lighting razakar saka?
> Bnp
> Which party arranges protest in name of lamp post khambaa party? Bnp
> Which party tries to cross border for unknown destination of tipai muck with out visa ticket? Bnp
> Which party activity fights each other for eating cake of false birth day of their leader? Bnp
> Which party sued in court for not withdrawing army from hill track for security of garu choor? Bnp


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> You know what I just found this in the Amar Desh comment section. Thought I should share with you.


And the Shyte list was supplied to you by Bhagavan Shahanka that resided in hell with Lakhan Sen, right? Now, would your "Puppet without string" level be extended knowing that comment section of Amardesh also provides info like the following, 

*Anatomy of Sajib Wajed Joy´s article titled "Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh"*
Sunita Paul
April 02, 2009
Prestigious Harvard International Review, published an article titled Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh by Sajeeb Wazed and Carl Ciovacco, few weeks before the general election in Bangladesh.
In the article, Joy is introduced as "Sajeeb A. Wazed is an adviser to Sheikh Hasina, the former Prime Minister of Bangladesh and President of the Awami League, the largest and oldest political party in Bangladesh. He has been a key negotiator for the Awami League on several occasions, most recently in the negotiations for the restoration of democracy in Bangladesh with the present military government. He has a Master's in Public Administration from Harvard's Kennedy School of Government."
While Carl Ciovacco is introduced as "Carl J. Ciovacco graduated from the Kennedy School of Government with a Masters of Public Policy in International Security and Political Economy. His recent thesis on Al Qaeda's media strategy and was written for the Combating Terrorism Center at West Point. He received his Bachelor of Science in International Relations from West Point and served as an Army officer in Iraq and Saudi Arabia."
In the introduction, three points are to be taken into consideration:
1. Joy is the advisor to Sheikh Hasina Wajed,
2. He has been a key negotiators for Awami League on ´the restoration of democracy in Bangladesh´ with the interim government (Harvard termed it as military government),
3. Carl Ciovacco an army officer in United States army.
Joy´s being the advisor of the present Prime Minister is unquestioned by the government in Dhaka. So it is now an established fact. Secondly, he negotiated with the former interim government in ´restoring democracy´. Should anyone feel that, the ´restoration´ negotiation by Joy was conditional with bringing Awami League in power?
And, Carl Ciovacco being an army officer certainly upholds the idea of combating Islamist militancy. If Joy also has joined this line, then certainly it will give him better credentials in the international arena.
In this article, Joy wrote, "As elections are scheduled for December 18th (ultimately the election was held on December 29) and the two major political parties jostle over the country´s future, each party´s vision for the proper mix of Islam and government will be at the forefront. Rahman´s Awami League has long been the standard bearer of secularism and if elected, it could roll back the growing tide of Islamism in Bangladesh. The Awami League must, however, implement certain changes to proactively check this Islamism if it hopes to secure long-lasting secularism and democracy."
Joy said winning Awami League will do everything possible in securing ´long-lasting secularism´. So, in other words, the present rulers in Dhaka will make all possible arrangements in keeping power as long as possible, since they proclaim to be the lone vanguards of secularism.
And, here is the most dangerous point raised by Mr. Sajib Wajed Joy! He wrote, "Islamic extremism is also on the rise in Bangladesh because of the growing numbers of Islamists in the military. The Islamists cleverly began growing their numbers within the Army by training for the Army Entrance Exams at Madrassas. This Madrassa training was necessary because of the relative difficulty associated with passing these exams. The military is attractive because of both its respected status and its high employment opportunities in a country where unemployment ranges from 20 percent to 30 percent for younger males. High demand for military posts has resulted in an entrance exam designed to limit the number of recruits. Before this Madrassa Entrance Exam campaign, only 5 percent of military recruits came from Madrassas in 2001. By 2006, at the end of the BNP´s reign, Madrassas supplied nearly 35 percent of the Army recruits. In a country that has seen four military coup d´ tats in its short 37 year history, the astronomical growth of Islamists in the military is troubling to say the least."
This is a very clear signal to the international community that Islamists have p**rated inside Bangladesh Armed Forces. In recent weeks, after the bloody massacre inside Bangladesh Riffles (BDR) headquarters, that took place on February 25-26, 2009, Commerce Minister Lt. Col. Faruk Khan said, Islamist militants have p**rated inside Bangladesh Army. Both the statements are extremely dangerous for the image of the Bangladeshi Armed Forces as well their excellent performance in United Nations Peace Keeping Force (UNPKF). Policymakers in UNPKF or United Nations could now take both the comments into consideration in setting Bangladeshi troops off from UNPKF in future.
Mr. Joy also suggested "attempt to rehabilitate known extremist clerics". By this he possibly opined of either buying or cowing-down the Islamist leaders or clergies thus ensuring a ´secularist atmosphere´ in the country. He also suggested increased recruitment of secularist cadets in Bangladesh Army. In other words, he said, more Awami League activists should be accommodated in the armed forces.
Commenting on Koranic Madrassas, Sajib Wajed Joy wrote, "Relying on Saudi and Kuwaiti funding that dictates rote Koranic memorization is counterproductive for a nation that desires growth, productivity, and a brighter future, because it limits the population´s skill-set."
Here the advisor to the ruling party in Bangladesh virtually opposed to Koranic Madrassas thus alleging Saudi and Kuwaiti governments to be funding such institutions.

*Looks like phase 11 after the destruction of all state aparatus has been drawn out quite while ago, especially ALers knowing all the Shasanka supplied BS againt BNP's end result had been 6.8 GDP, around 12 Percent industrial and relatively the best HDI growth in SA. *


----------



## TopCat

I talked about those comments which were premeditated and dumped in there by the publisher himself. Nobody had the patience to write so many words without getting paid.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...w-begining-election-2008-a-41.html#post525497


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Ruling partymen take lead in grabbing lands: Insecurity prevails among Rakhaines of Barguna
Special Correspondent

A sense of insecurity has developed among the minority community in the coastal district of Barguna as the ruling party people have taken the lead in occupying lands of the Rakhaines in Amtoli. 

According to reports received from the area, about one hundred people led by Taltoli Upazila vice-chairman and a local Awami League leader Delwar Hamid, former UP member Abul Hawlader and Juba League leader Tota forcibly occupied the ancestral land of Aung Hla Chin in Taltoli on August 11. 

The victims approached in vain the local MP who was allegedly patronising the land grabbers. "What can we do when the MP shelters the criminals", said Sun Sun, elder daughter of Aung Hla Chin.

Sun Sun also complained about a humiliating situation she experienced at the meeting with local MP Dhirendra Nath Shombhu at Amtoli Upazila DC Bunglow last week. The land grabbers present at the meeting threatened her in abusive language. 

"They threatened me to stab and evict the Mogs", said Sun Sun who is looking after the property of her old father. The word "Mog" is used as a derogatory term to identify the minority Rakhines in the area. 

The poor Rakhaines living in the coastal district of Barguna, have been complaining about extreme anxiety due to fresh threat on their lives and property from local ruling party men.

Desperate to protect their land from illegal and forcible occupation by the influential and unscrupulous people belonging to the ruling party, the victims have submitted written complaints with the Barguna district police administration, Barisal divisional commissioner and finally to the Prime Minister.

"We did not get any sort of remedy and no government team came to inquire about the situation after we wrote to the Prime Minister," said Aung ****, Assistant Secretary of Barguna district Rakhaine Development Society. 

They are now engaged in close interaction with the Adibashi Forum to find a way in getting the occupied land returned to the genuine land owner and stop the fraudulent practice of land grabbing in the Rakhaine area, Aung **** told The New Nation. 

He spoke in detail about the unscrupulous practice in preparing fraudlent papers and manipulating the Land offices to get some ducument claiming ownership of the Rakhanies land.

"In many cases, we had to fight upto the High Court to establish our right on our ancestral lands but the corrupt and influential people can easily grab our land by force and in cinnivance with the local administration, said Aung ****. 

He suggested formation of a land rights commission to ensure land right with proper documentation in favour of the minority Rakhaine community. 

The Rakhaines are the largest indigenous community in the coastal region, particularly in the Kolapara upazila of the Patuakhali district, Sadar and Amtali upazilas of Barguna district and Ukhia and Teknaf in Cox's Bazar district. 

They migrated from Myanmar about two hundred years ago and turned the uncultivable deep forests of Bangladesh's coastal belt into a habitable area. Rakhanies belong to Buddhist religion. 

The Rakhaines are peace-loving Mongoloid people who face many problems including tyranny by the mainstream population. They never went for protest or struggle. However, in course of time many Rakhaines left the country in search of security and better living.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Rashid's daughter along with one-year-old baby on remand campus situation to fend off further violence.

A Dhaka court yesterday placed her on a five-day remand in connection with the bomb attack incident. *


Sunday October 25 2009 00:24:51 AM BDT


Mamunur Rashid


Police yesterday morning arrested Mehnaj Rashid Khondker, daughter of Lt Col (retd) Khondker Abdur Rashid, with her one-year-old baby from her Gulshan residence in connection with the bomb attack on Barrister Fazle Noor Taposh, MP.(The New Nation )

A Dhaka court yesterday placed her on a five-day remand in connection with the bomb attack incident. 

Meanwhile, National Monitoring Centre (NMC) in the Ministry of Home Affairs has been tracking mobile phones of about 50 persons. The tracking of mobile phones started following the bomb attack on Barrister Taposh, NMC sources said. The family members of the convicted killers are under surveillance of the intelligence, source s said.

Those responsible for the killing of Bangabandhu and members of his family should not escape punishment as the members of the late leader's family have long been waiting for fair trial of the killers of August 15, 1975. 

The innocent people, however, should not be subjected to harassment, political observers feel. 

Convicted killer in Bangabandhu murder case Lt Col (retd) Khondker Abdur Rashid, who is reportedly hiding in Pakistan, conspired to kill Barrister Fazle Noor Taposh, MP six months ago to disrupt the process of trial of the case, according to intelligence sources on Saturday.

He said adequate number of police have been deployed on the campus and in halls to maintain calm.

UNB adds from Bogra: Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) cadres allegedly beat up two leaders of Islami Chhatra Shibir in Shariakandi upazila and handed them over to police Saturday.

The two Shibir men were identified as Sadiqul Islam, cultural affairs secretary of district Shibir and Abdul Karim, general secretary of Shariakandia upazila.

Local sources said a group of BCL cadres attacked the Shibir leaders at about 4:00pm when they came to a shop in upazila headquarters for photocopying a news item published on October 18 issue of the daily Naya Diganta.

Later, the BCL cadres handed them over to local police.

Two Shibir leaders were in police custody till 9pm Saturday.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=290686


----------



## M_Saint

Symbolism of repressiveness is written all over the wall at 'Banana Republic' known as Bangladesh. Because of being the voice of people, Mahmudur Rahman has been picked on. The reason behind the rise of fascism is expansionist IND is in our backyard..


*BTRC sues Amar Desh Editor, publisher*




Court Correspondent



Chief Metropolitan Magistrate (CMM) Court of Dhaka issued summons yesterday against the acting editor, publisher and a reporter of the Daily Amar Desh in a defamation case.

On behalf of Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC) Deputy Director Tareque Hasan Siddique of Legal And Licensing Department filed the case Wednesday accusing the acting editor Mahmudur Rahman, publisher Alhaj Md Hasmat Ali and reporter Waliullah Noman of printing two allegedly defamatory news stories in the daily on October 2. The headline of the impunged story was "BTRC in the grip of India, elites concerned for recruiting Indian citizen in BTRC: State security will be threatened.

The complainant has mentioned in his plaint that in fact, neither there is any Indian citizen in BTRC nor there was. He added, the accused published false, fabricated, concocted and baseless news through mutual conspiracy, which damaged the reputation of the commission.

On October 5 Barrister Imranul Kabir sent a legal notice to the accused persons on behalf of BTRC and as their replies did not deem satisfactory to the commission, the instant suit was filed.

Another alleged defamatory news story was published in the daily on October 5, which mentioned five Indian citizens were appointed advisers and state secrets were being trafficked.

Metropolitan Magistrate AN Zulfiquar Hayat received the case and passed orders to issue summons upon the accused. He fixed November 30 for compliance of the summons. 


The New Nation - Internet Edition

But his unflinching patriotism, humanitarians continues as following form...

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## TopCat

Mahmudur Rahman has to answer the question of Indian Citizen's employment in BTRC. No big deal, I hope he checked the authenticity of the news before publishing that to his Gibot newspaper.


----------



## M_Saint

According to many neutral and dispassionate analysts, non-rebuttal/resistance of the fakeness of the 'Holohoax of Jews' led the real one of Arabs and Muslims afterwards. Similarly, believing in RAWAMY/Imperialists Dalal's lies and falsehood against BNP led GOVT made BD worse than 'Aiame Jahelia' in last 3 yrs, where descendents get eliminated as worse than snakes and later danced on up their dead bodies. Fruits are deriving as following form after RAWAMY/INDIAN dalals got hold on to the state power by Army-empire's stolen election,

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Every patriot, humanitarian has to say from now on hell with BD Generals, IMF/WB dalals Mo Fos for mortgaging our mother land to the empire's pimp IND. Cry for the humanity is far reaching from pimp Mo fo MUA's Florida's casino. To hell with all the sell-out criminals...


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> Every patriot, humanitarian has to say from now on hell with BD Generals, IMF/WB dalals Mo Fos for mortgaging our mother land to the empire's pimp IND. Cry for the humanity is far reaching from pimp Mo fo MUA's Florida's casino. To hell with all the sell-out criminals...



Every time you flex those finger's , the BD forum looses a fan. With you , its hard to read your post and still believe there exists a God.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Kushtia AL leader ousted for arms, militant ties*

Wed, Nov 4th, 2009 1:59 am BdST

Kushtia, Nov 3 (bdnews24.com) - Kushtia Mahila Awami League general secretary Taslima Khan Akhi has been expelled from the party after she was arrested with arms, including an AK-47 assualt rifle, and alleged to have links to an outlawed extremist outfit. 

A statement issued Tuesday by the Kushtia women's wing of the ruling party said she was expelled for "violating party discipline and links to criminal activities". 

Police arrested Akhi and three others Monday night with arms, including an AK-47, a shotgun and 82 rounds of ammunition. 

Police said Tuesday that Akhi and her associates also had links to an extremist group active in the southwest. 

Kushtia police super Shahabuddin Khan told reporters that Akhi and her associate Rani Khatun had been under suspicion of ties to Gono Mukti Fouz, an extremist left-leaning outfit banned by the government. 

"Our suspicions were proved after the two women were caught with sophisticated weapons. They were clandestinely supporting the banned organisation," said Khan. 

A police checkpost at Mangalbaria, on a tip off, had stopped a microbus heading towards Kushtia town at around 11pm Monday night. 

Police arrested Akhi, Khatun, another passenger Abdur Razzaque, and the microbus driver 'Shahin', on the spot after the arms were discovered in the vehicle. 

In the early hours of Tuesday police made a further arrest, Akkas Ali Mollah of Dangmarka village in Daulatpur upazila. 

Daulatpur police chief Hasan Hafizur Rahman said Akkas Ali also had close ties with the extremist group. 

A case was filed against all five on Tuesday under the Arms Act. 

Kushtia Sadar police chief AKM Faruque Hossain said Akhi gave misleading information. "She said she was forced to carry weapons." 

But Akkas reportedly told police that the arms recovered from the microbus had belonged to Gono Mukti Fouz leader Biplob Hossain, of Kalishankarpur, who was killed on Sept 13 in a shootout with law enforcers. 

Before his death, he reportedly kept the arms hidden in the ground near his house. Akkas was quoted by police as saying "in case of any danger, the arms were to be given to Kushtia Mahila Awami League leader Taslima Khan Akhi." 

Akhi has also previously been implicated in the murder of a local Jubo League leader, Jamirul Islam Jamu, police say. 

The decision to expel her on Tuesday came from an emergency meeting at the district Mahila Awami League office in Kushtia. 

Kushtia district Mahila Awami League general secretary told bdnews24.com: "The party image has been stained as she was caught with arms." 

"We have permanently expelled her from the party." 

Troubled southwest 

Law enforcers have expressed concern in recent months at the rise of extremist activities in the southwest, attempting a serious crack down in the region, Kushtia in particular. The drive has led to a spate of 'crossfire' killings. 

Allegations have also been rife of "influential" patrons of crime in the region. RAB and police have said drives are ongoing to discover "who are directly involved and who are behind extremist activities in the southwest". 

Those "indirectly backing these crimes in the region are being identified", RAB chief Hasan Mahmood Khandaker said in September. 

He also said law enforcing agencies were for banning more extremist organisations.

Kushtia AL leader ousted for arms, militant ties :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

_Awami digital deception reached the children education now. Awami stooge govt now politicizing even children education by giving preference to children of awami hacks over rest of population. That says lot about the hoax of awami claim of majority vote. _

---------------------------------------------
*MPs to get 10pc quota in admissions to public schools *

Siddiqur Rahman Khan 

The government is thinking about reserving 10 per cent of the seats in all government secondary schools for children of the choice of lawmakers, education ministry officials told New Age on Thursday.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/nov/06/front.html#3


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> _Awami digital deception reached the children education now. Awami stooge govt now politicizing even children education by giving preference to children of awami hacks over rest of population. That says lot about the hoax of awami claim of majority vote. _



For a change, i agree with you. Reservation should not be introduced in education system. This step will only increase corruption in Edu system.. more erning potentials for this law makers.


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> Every time you flex those finger's , the BD forum looses a fan. With you , its hard to read your post and still believe there exists a God.


Yes, you are right. I also wanted to leave this forum because of all the trash-like posts being sent by some Burmese in our Bangladesh threads. These people just degrade an entire thread. However, I just avoid reading their posts now-a-days. I am a life-time learner, but there is nothing a man can learn from them. 

Threads on Bangladesh die out because of these few ignorants, who do not have intellectual capability to go beyond words like la-Hasina, RAWAMY and digital deception. I find Indians and Pakistanis have much more flexible and rational minds. 

At least, I can make some fruitful discussions with them although I do not accept their views always. Nobody asked me to stay in this forum, but I must say I have not left because of you guys and some good and intellect BD posters here with whom I can share my thoughts.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

Recover rly land from Mirza Abbas 
Monday, November 09,2009 

DHAKA: Parliamentary standing committee on Communication Ministry on Sunday advised the government that the railways be run by a separate ministry as was done during the erstwhile East Pakistan with separate budget for its development and expansion, reports UNB. 

The committee at a meeting Sunday recommended retrieve the railway land from the land grabbers and BNP leader and former minister Mirza Abbas which he has illegally taken back during the BNP-Jamaat regime.

Committee chairman Muzibur Rahman briefing newsmen after the meeting at Sangsad Bhaban said the railways sector is required proper monitoring. There had been little development and expansion of the railway network since long although the demand increased with the increase of population.

He said the meeting viewed that expansion of railway network is essential, particularly for transporting goods across the country at a lower cost.

The meeting discussed bringing the traffic system under BRTA. The prospect of leasing out the busy Dhaka-Mymensingh highway to the private sector for a certain period for better management was also considered at the meeting.

Retrieve of railway land at Kamalapur and Shahjahanpur from Mirza Abbas also came under discussion. The meeting was informed that the paternal land of Abbas acquired by the government for railways, which he took back by influencing the railway administration during the BNP regime.

Golam Mowla Rony, a member of the committee, informed the meeting that Abbas has illegally taken back four or five acres of land of the railway. The government had acquired lands of many people in the area. If Abbas get back the land, others cannot be denied of getting back their land.

The meeting asked the railway authority to furnish details how and why the railway land was given to Abbas and grabbed by others.
It also discussed the veracity of sending abroad Shahabuddin, Additional Chief Engineer of Roads and Highways, for training barely few days ahead of his retirement. Besides, he had voluntarily declared himself as corrupt to the Truth Commission.

The Ministry has been asked to explain why Shahabuddin, already left Dhaka 15 days, was nominated for training in Australia, Japan, China and Malaysia.

Minister Syed Abul Hossain, Omar Farooq Chowdhury, Zillul Hakim, Ekramul Karim Chowdhury, Abu Zahid, Golam Reza and Apu Ukil also attended the meeting.

Meanwhile, Mirza Abbas, refuted the allegation of using his ministerial power in taking back the land. He told UNB that an application on behalf of his family was filed in 1984 upon which the government had returned a small portion of the land on humanitarian ground.
Abbas said the committee renewed the matter in a bid to take political revenge on him.

bdnew24.com adds: A parliamentary watchdog committee has suggested carving out an independent ministry for Bangladesh Railway to revamp the state operator.

The committee on communications ministry says that former governments cared less about the railway and let it run into losses as customer service was abysmal.

"An independent ministry would make it easier to help the railway to be commercially successful. The customer service will also improve," the committee chief, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, said after a meeting on Sunday.

The railway is currently operating under the communications ministry.
An independent ministry will allow railway development plans to go straight to the planning ministry for approval. An administrative reform project of the railway financed by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) is currently held up.

The project advisor proposed making the railway an independent ministry or an independent division under the communications ministry. However, the proposal has yet to be cleared by the communications ministry.

Railway officials say they are not being able to properly implement development plans under the current framework. The continental railway started it journey 142 years back under the British rule. Bangladesh Railway, formed after independence, covers a total distance of1,855km and employs 34,168 people.

Operations were run under the Railway Board until 1982, when it was brought under a department of the communications ministry.
A nine-member committee was formed in 1995 with the communications minister as its chairman to oversee railway operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Read what Baber says about Tareque Rahman's order to divert investigation of 21st August grenade attack.

The Daily Ittefaq - November 12, 2009


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Read what Baber says about Tareque Rahman's order to divert investigation of 21st August grenade attack.
> 
> The Daily Ittefaq - November 12, 2009



I also belive that Tarique had something to do with the whole thing.


----------



## Al-zakir

*PM''s India visit Transit deal on the cards *


"The prime minister leaves for Delhi on December 19


Friday November 13 2009 01:21:24 AM BDT


Dhaka and New Delhi will finalise deals on mutual transit facilities during prime minister Sheikh Hasina''s visit to India from December 19, foreign minister Dipu Moni has said, reports bdnews24.com.

The foreign minister, however, could not say whether the two governments would be able to reach a crucial agreement on Teesta water sharing during the three-day visit. 

"The prime minister leaves for Delhi on December 19," Dipu Moni told bdnews24.com at the foreign ministry Thursday. 

"She will operationalise deals with India to get transit facilities to Bhutan and Nepal," she said. 

The foreign minister said Dhaka and Delhi would also "operationalise" the agreement on allowing India to use Ashuganj as a transit point under an existing Water Protocol between the two countries. 

Foreign secretary Mohamed Mijarul Quayes defined the word "operationalise" to bdnews24.com Thursday at his office. 

"Operationalisation means removing the policy barriers and reaffirming commitments," said Quayes. 

He said both Bangladesh and India needed some necessary preparations to make existing transit agreements effective. 

"For instance, we cannot make Ashuganj a port of call overnight. 

The roads must be widened for that purpose," said Quayes. 

During Dipu Moni''s visit to India on September 7, Delhi agreed giving Bangladesh transit facilities to reach Bhutan and Nepal through Indian territory. 

In return, Bangladesh agreed to allow Delhi to use Ashuganj for carrying heavy machinery for setting up a power plant in India''s Northe East. 

However, the foreign minister did not make it clear whether the government would allow India to use Ashuganj as a multi-modal transit point under the Water Protocol. 

Foreign ministry officials have told bdnews24.com that if India gets transit under Section 11 of the Protocol, signed in 1972, Delhi will not be able to carry goods by Bangladesh roads. 

But Indian trucks will be able to carry goods from Ashuganj, unloaded from Indian ships, if Delhi gets transit under Section 23 of the same Protocol. 

Dipu Moni and her Indian counterpart SM Krishna in September also agreed to form a technical team with a view to signing a deal on water sharing of the common Teesta river on which Bangladesh has its largest irrigation project. 

"I think we need time to sign the deal on sharing Teesta water," Dipu Moni told bdnews24.com Thursday. 

India has a barrage in Gazaldoba on the Teesta upstream from Bangladesh for its irrigation projects. The Indian water withdrawal during lean periods makes the Teesta almost dry, water development board officials say. 

Bangladesh''s Teesta barrage (first phase) in the rice-producing Rangpur region covers irrigation projects on 750,000 hectares of land, according to the board officials. 

Water shortage in the Teesta very often disrupts irrigation in the vast tracts of land of the greater Rangpur district and puts Bangladesh''s agriculture in trouble. 

As many as 54 rivers enter Bangladesh from India and the only water sharing deal was signed in 1996 to share water of the common river Ganges. 


http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=293303


----------



## eastwatch

Coco formally charged with money laundering :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

Coco formally charged with money laundering 
Thu, Nov 12th, 2009 5:30 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Nov 12 (bdnews24.com)The Anticorruption Commission on Thursday pressed charges in court against Arafat Rahman Coco, younger son of the opposition chief Khaleda Zia, in a money laundering case. 

The ACC filed the case on Mar 17 with the Kafrul Police Station, accusing Coco of laundering 28, 84, 000 Singapore dollars and 9, 32, 000 US dollars. 

The charges have been submitted to the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's Court on Thursday afternoon. Earlier, ACC deputy director Abu Sayeed confirmed to bdnews24.com the approval of the filing of the charges. Sayeed is also the investigation officer of the case. 

The case details say the amount was deposited to a Singapore bank account of Coco by foreign companies that were to be awarded construction work in Bangladesh during the rule of Khaleda's 2001-2006 administration. 

In the event of a guilty finding, Coco will face a maximum seven years in jail. Some 23 persons have been made prosecution witnesses. Ismail Hossain Simon, son of former BNP shipping minister Akbar Hossain, is another accused in the case. 

The investigation officer appealed to the court to issue arrest warrant against Simon. The government on Thursday extended by another month the parole of Coco. 

Coco, also an accused in the GATCO corruption case alongside his mother, and facing other graft cases, fell ill during detention in prison during the past caretaker government's tenure. 

He was paroled on July 17 last year for eight weeks for medical treatment abroad and flew to Bangkok two days later. The government has since successively extended Coco's parole by a month each time.


----------



## Al-zakir

*BCL men snatch tender box in Gopalganj*


Armed with lethal weapons they crowded the offices and threatened of life if any of the contractors dared to take part in the tenders.


Friday November 13 2009 01:38:50 AM BDT


GOPALGANJ, Nov 12: Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) activists snatched away a tender box along with tender schedule from the engineer office of Kotalipara upazila Thursday, reports UNB.

BCL men, led by upazila BCL president Babul Hajra and secretary Munna Hajra, prevented contractors from dropping tender schedule at the office today, the last day of dropping schedule for 20 groups.

Upazila engineer Shafique Ahmed said the BCL activists snatched away the tender box along with schedule kept at the office as they failed to prevent the contractors from dropping their schedules. 

The engineer''s officer earlier invited tender for construction of seven schools, 14 latrines and 61 tube-well worth about Tk 2.54 crore.

In Naogaon: Construction contractors today accused the ruling Awami League cadres of obstructing them from collecting tender documents and dropping bids.

The allegations were made in a written statement at a press conference at the press club by Bayezid Hossain Polash. About 50 contractors enlisted with different government departments were present at the press conference.

Polash said the cadres of Awami Leauge and its front organizations BCL and Jubo League were neither allowing to collect the tender documents nor to drop the bids. Armed with lethal weapons they crowded the offices and threatened of life if any of the contractors dared to take part in the tenders.

Widespread allegations of tenderbaji had displeased Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina who issued a stern warning couple of days ago that she would not tolerate tenderbaji by her party men.

Polash said none of the enlisted contractors were allowed to take part in five tenders floated by different government departments during the first four months of current fiscal year.

One of the contractors, Shamsur Rahman, said he was assaulted as he protested the irregularities.

The contractors urged the government to deploy RAB at the time of selling tender schedules and dropping bids.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=293320


*"Din Badal" Awami style....*


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> I also belive that Tarique had something to do with the whole thing.


yes, you are right and then thank you. I wanted to write the same thing, but I did not do so for fear of our great idune. He would then start calling me a lier and deceiver, and would ask me if I was a witness to hear the conversation between Baber and Tareque.

By the way, are you a witness then?


----------



## M_Saint

*If anyone has slight/Iota of doubt on RAWAMY GOVT's anti-PAK/Muslim goal then he/she needs to look at the following article. From here on, every PAK brother, even cricket players would be advised not to visit that RAWAMY-FUKCUR-Banana land called Bangladesh. *

DHAKA (AFP) - Bangladeshi police said Friday they have arrested three Pakistani men who were suspected of plotting to attack US and Indian targets in the capital Dhaka.

Police spokesman *Shyamol Kumar Mukharjee*(_Name tells you the nature of Akata Malu_) told AFP the men were believed to be (_See the relevance with all previously caught so-called AQ suspects members, Nudge-Nudge Wink-wink, Khek-Khek_ )of the Pakistan-based Lashkar-e-Taiba group blamed for last years attacks in the Indian city of Mumbai( _*Beleived to be has* become certain Laskar E taliba in the next line but hey who cares about the proof_?).
The latest arrests in Dhaka follow those last week of three other (Bangladeshi) men in the southeastern city of Chittagong who were planning to attack US targets, he said.
A senior police officer, speaking on condition of anonymity, said authorities believed the men arrested in Dhaka were planning attacks on US and Indian interests in the Bangladeshi capital. Police said they made the Chittagong arrests based on information from two men detained last month in Chicago(_Remember all the anoymous sources of Jew York Times and Malu Writers/TV hosts frothed to build the case against attacking Afghan/Pakistan_).
US authorities have charged those suspects, David Coleman Headley and Pakistan-born Tahawwur Hussain Rana, with plotting attacks, including on a Danish newspaper that published profane cartoons in 2005. Headley, 49, a US citizen who changed his name from Daood Gilani in 2006, was arrested by the FBI on October 3 at Chicagos OHare airport before boarding a flight to Philadelphia en route to Pakistan.


B'desh police arrest 3 Pakistani militant suspects | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

50 hurt in BNP factional clash: Ctg confce ends in pandemonium
Staff Reporter

BNP's Chittagong metropolitan unit conference, organised after long 20 years, ended in a pandemonium on Monday when the rival groups locked into clashes injuring at least 50 workers. 

The council, due to begin at 10am at the Institution of Engineers Chittagong Centre, was disrupted almost before it could begin as the two factions faced off. The clash involved the supporters of BNP joint secretary general Abdullah Al Noman and convenor of the metropolitan unit Amir Khasru Mahmud Chowdhury. 

Most of the injured were the supporters of Amir Khasru Mahmood, convenor of the metropolitan unit. The three injured admitted to hospital were identified as Mohammad Ali, 'Shamim' and 'Masum', personal assistant of Chittagong metropolitan BNP's joint convener Shamsul Alam.

BNP joint secretary general Gayeshwar Chandra Roy and other central leaders who went to Chittagong to attend the council said a new committee would be declared from Dhaka. 

BNP central leaders reconstituted the metropolitan committee in 1997, selecting Mir Mohammad Nasir Uddin and Dastagir Chowdhury as its president and general secretary. 

The committee was dissolved in May 2005 after Nasir lost the mayoral elections and a convening committee was later announced headed by former whip Syed Wahidul Alam. After the election debacle in 2008, the convening committee was again reconstituted with Ameer Khasru Mahmud as the convenor.

However, conflict of interest surfaced within the organisation on the question of reformists and the desire to get a position in the committee. The council generated a big enthusiasm among the BNP workers and supporters in the port city. A large number of enthusiastic workers and supporters gathered in the city in connection with the council. Many of them were angry for not being invited as councilor.

Amir Khasru's supporters took position in the auditorium from the morning while Noman and his followers entered in a procession theat around 11:15am. Both groups began throwing chairs at each other with the fighting continuing for around half an hour. At one point, Noman's supporters drove Amir Khasru's followers out of the auditorium. 

Former foreign minister M Morshed Khan, who had inaugurated the council, the BNP chairperson's adviser A S M Hannan Shah, as chief guest, were present on the stage at that time. 

Police brought the situation under control when Noman's supporters surrounded the invited guests. Morshed Khan and Hannan Shah then left the venue. Central and metropolitan leaders left the venue at around 1:45pm without finishing the programme. 

Gayeshwar Roy and Jatiyatabadi Jubo Dal president Barkatullah Bulu, who travelled from Dhaka to attend the council, and convener Amir Khasru also claimed that the first session of the council was "held successfully". 

Noman, however, claimed that the council had been postponed, and added that a new date for the council would be declared later. 

Bulu, however, told the newsmen before leaving the venue that "the new committee will be declared from Dhaka later on." Noman's followers brought out a protest rally in front of the party office after leaving the council venue.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> Coco formally charged with money laundering :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::



And this is even a news in RAWAMY run Banana land call Bnagladseh?
Btw, Will I be cursed like Shukor, Kukor or what not by frreking civilized EAST frrek just to ask that?


----------



## idune

This is to score points on alleged BNP corruption, eastwatch posted



> *Originally Posted by eastwatch *
> Coco formally charged with money laundering :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::



And in response to Awami leaders stealing money, this is what eastwatch has to say:



eastwatch 11-11-2009 said:


> The sitting govt always steals money from any such fund, so what is the fuss? idune, why are you sooo-- jealous of our political cronies?
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/38636-climate-topics-related-bangladesh.html



Anyone can see what a double face we are dealing with.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net
Stumbling start to BNP council 
Tuesday, November 17,2009

CHITTAGONG: The council of Chittagong City unit Bangladesh Nationalist Party was postponed amid a series of intra-party clashes in the port city yesterday. 

The council was scheduled to start at Institution of Engineers, Bangladesh (IEB) auditorium around 10:30am, 12 years after one such council held in 1997. 

BNP chairperson's Adviser Brigadier General (retd) ASM Hannan Shah and BNP Vice Chairman M Morshed Khan took seats at the venue with council president and Chittagong City BNP Convenor Amir Khosru Mahmud Chowdhury in the chair.

Chittagong City BNP joint convenors Mir Mohammad Nasir Uddin, Wahidul Alam, Shamsul Alam and Dostagir Chowdhury were also present.

But the council was foiled immediately after it had started around 11:00am. BNP Joint Secretary General Abdullah Al Noman along with over 1000 activists stormed into the venue before the national and party flags could be hoisted.

Earlier in the morning, Noman called an unscheduled gathering of his followers in front of Nasiman Bhaban City BNP Office. 

Activists loyal to Noman carried out massive ransacking and attacked participants in the council that resulted in a clash leaving at least 10 persons injured. 

They captured the venue and kept all the leaders including chief guest Hannan Shah and inaugurator M Morshed Khan besieged for over an hour. They chanted slogan for Noman encircling the leaders on the stage during all this time. 

The chaos and clashes forced all the leaders leave the venue around 12:15pm when Noman's men also ransacked the stage. 

After Hannan Shah and Morshed Khan were gone, BNP Joint Secretary General Goyeshwar Roy, who was responsible for holding the councils in Chittagong division, BNP Chittagong divisional Organising Secretary Mohammad Shahjahan and Jatiyatabadi Jubo Dal President Barkat Ullah Bulu sought to reorganise the leaders to begin the council again.

However, they succeeded in bringing the leaders of both the groups to the venue again. As the dais and stage were smashed, the leaders made brief speeches standing on chairs. 

Goyeshwar took the microphone first to address and conduct the council. After that, Mir Nasir, Shahjahan, Barkat Ullah, Wahidul Alam and Noman had spoken one by one at the invitation of Goyeshwar before Amir Khosru made his presidential speech concluding the failed event.

Amir Khosru in his speech said the party was now passing through a crucial time of transition and urged all the party men to remain united rising above personal interest and giving priority to party.

He demanded the party high command punish those responsible for creating chaos. Talking to the journalists Khosru claimed that the council was "partially successful". 

While talking to The Daily Star Khosru said, "As hosts we wanted to hold the council peacefully. But everyone present at the venue witnessed what happened and who should be held responsible for it."

"We would expect the party high command to take stern action against those who were responsible for the attack on the council."

Noman in his speech said he was willing to hold the council after resolving the disputes over thana committees.

"However, at the call of the party chairperson I agreed to join today's [Monday] council. Accordingly I addressed a gathering of aggrieved party men at Nasiman Bhaban in the morning. I pacified them and came here to join the council in a peaceful atmosphere," said Noman.

"But I felt insulted when I was barred from entering the venue," alleged Noman.

BNP PRESS BRIEFING 
Later in the evening at a press briefing Goyeshwar Roy said the disputes over thana committees in Chittagong and elsewhere in the country would be resolved before the party's central council on December 8.

Waving aside possibility of forming a probe body on the incident at Chittagong city unit council, he said senior leaders and everyone else witnessed what happened. So it would not be tough to find out the facts, he added. 

On the party's port city unit committee, Goyeshwar Roy said, "The committee would be formed in the light of today's [Monday] incident and through organisational procedures in time." 

Mohammad Shahjahan and Barkat Ullah Bulu were also present at the press briefing held at the Chittagong Club.

COMMITTEE FORMED TO TAKE ACTION
A meeting of the National Standing Committee of the BNP last night discussed the clashes in Chittagong and decided to take necessary actions.

A committee headed by the party secretary general has been formed which will take necessary steps after having discussions with its leaders in Chittagong.


----------



## eastwatch

Tarique coming back to politics 
Saturday, November 21,2009

BOGRA: The Bangladesh Nationalist Party chairperson, Khaleda Zia, also leader of the opposition in the parliament, on Friday called upon her party leaders and activists to be vigilant so that BNP&#8217;s electoral strongholds could not be snatched in future polls.

Thanking the people of Bogra for repeatedly electing her and her party nominees in national polls, she said, &#8216;This time two of the four seats have been snatched. You have to ensure that none could snatch our long-established seats in future.&#8217;

Khaleda was addressing the concluding session of a week-long programme organised by Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, the student wing of the BNP, to celebrate the 45th birthday of the party&#8217;s joint secretary general, Tarique Rahman on Sultanganj High School premises on the outskirts of Bogra. Tarique, the BNP chief&#8217;s eldest son, has been staying abroad for treatment since being released on bail during the past caretaker government.

The party&#8217;s secretary general, Khandaker Delwar Hossain, former speaker Jamiruddin Sircar, standing committee members Khandakar Mosharraf Hossain and Moudud Ahmed and other leaders also addressed the function chaired by JCD leader Sultan Salahuddin Tuku. Several thousand activists and supporters from across the country attended the programme.

On her arrival at the venue, Khaleda, wearing a yellow chiffon saree, released balloons and cut a 45-pound cake amid cheers to mark her son&#8217;s birthday.
She also distributed cows, goats, winter clothes and sewing machines among the poor people of the area and gave away prizes among the winners of a children&#8217;s competition organised by the JCD in Dhaka and Bogra.

&#8216;Tarique Rahman is not among us on this auspicious day and you know why on March 7, 2007, he was picked up in a car right in front of me. My son had to be sent abroad in a stretcher for treatment&#8230;Doctors have said his recovery will take more time,&#8217; Khaleda told the function.

Recalling that the people of Bogra wanted Tarique Rahman to contest the last elections from there, the BNP chief said she could not give him nomination because doctors had said he should not return while undergoing treatment. &#8216;He [Tarique] may not be among you at the moment, but he is always in touch with the party inquiring about your wellbeing. He will be among you as soon as he recovers,&#8217; she said.

Khaleda, who began her journey from Dhaka in the morning followed by a large motorcade of nearly a thousand vehicles, arrived at Bogra town in the afternoon and reached the venue at about 4:00pm.

Hundreds of people cheered her at different points along the way. She briefly addressed a wayside gathering at Saidabad in Sirajganj district. Arches were erected almost every 250 metres along the stretch from the west side of the Jamuna bridge to Bogra to welcome her.

Speaking on the occasion, Delwar said popularity of the present government had hit rock bottom and they now consider Tarique Rahman as a threat. &#8216;New cases are being filed so that he cannot return,&#8217; he added.

The programme on the Sultanganj High School premises was rounded up with a musical concert in which artistes, including Abdul Quddus Bayati and Monir Khan, performed.


----------



## Al-zakir

5th national council of BNP today 

Thousands of activists assemble amid enthusiasm, festivity

Monday December 07 2009 23:09:08 PM BDT


All eyes are now fixed on the fifth national council of Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) to be held at the Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in the city today raising hopes for a new beginning of the party after two years of repression under emergency rule and debacle in the last election.(TBT Report) 

The national council of BNP commences today after 16 years amid festivity and profound enthusiasm of the activists who are facing a hard time under the BNP's archrival Awami League rule now. Thousands of leaders and workers of BNP have assembled on the occasion of the long awaited council session which is expected to be a historic event.

BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia has been re-elected unopposed to the post and now in accordance with the party constitution the secretary general will be chosen. Whether the incumbent Khandaker Delwar Hossain will retain this post or a new face will replace him is the main issue of curiosity among all in the party and outside. The standing committee of BNP is also set to be recast with the inclusion of some new leaders in it. 

In all probability the BNP is expected to emerge out from the council with a new look having many new faces and people-oriented policy in the changed circumstances. 

According to observers, the council session is crucial as it is being held at a time when BNP is in the opposition and cruising through a rough weather. This major political party has to do a lot to recover from the electoral debacle and set new targets for gaining strength and serving the country.

BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia is expected to address the council outlining the guidelines for the party men to reorganise the party and infuse fresh bloods in it to win the hearts and minds of the people and thus regain the lost power and glory. 

Besides thousands of leaders and activsts of the party invited guests from among the political parties and diplomats are expected to attend the council. BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia has invited Awami League chief and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to attend the BNP council.

The council is being held under strict security arrangements. The government is reported to have ensured special security for Begum Zia on the occasion of the council. Besides, security measures by the party has also been strengthened during the council session.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=295994


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> 5th national council of BNP today
> 
> Thousands of activists assemble amid enthusiasm, festivity
> 
> Monday December 07 2009 23:09:08 PM BDT
> 
> 
> All eyes are now fixed on the fifth national council of Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) to be held at the Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in the city today raising hopes for a new beginning of the party after two years of repression under emergency rule and debacle in the last election.(TBT Report)
> 
> The national council of BNP commences today after 16 years amid festivity and profound enthusiasm of the activists who are facing a hard time under the BNP's archrival Awami League rule now. Thousands of leaders and workers of BNP have assembled on the occasion of the long awaited council session which is expected to be a historic event.
> 
> BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia has been re-elected unopposed to the post and now in accordance with the party constitution the secretary general will be chosen. Whether the incumbent Khandaker Delwar Hossain will retain this post or a new face will replace him is the main issue of curiosity among all in the party and outside. The standing committee of BNP is also set to be recast with the inclusion of some new leaders in it.
> 
> In all probability the BNP is expected to emerge out from the council with a new look having many new faces and people-oriented policy in the changed circumstances.
> 
> According to observers, the council session is crucial as it is being held at a time when BNP is in the opposition and cruising through a rough weather. This major political party has to do a lot to recover from the electoral debacle and set new targets for gaining strength and serving the country.
> 
> BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia is expected to address the council outlining the guidelines for the party men to reorganise the party and infuse fresh bloods in it to win the hearts and minds of the people and thus regain the lost power and glory.
> 
> Besides thousands of leaders and activsts of the party invited guests from among the political parties and diplomats are expected to attend the council. BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia has invited Awami League chief and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to attend the BNP council.
> 
> The council is being held under strict security arrangements. The government is reported to have ensured special security for Begum Zia on the occasion of the council. Besides, security measures by the party has also been strengthened during the council session.
> 
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=295994


When a year long killing, maiming and oppression have failed after stealing election to stop Islamic-Nationalists of BD; Dalals of IND along with Rawamy-commies at BD-MiL changed their tunes. Now this satanic force wants BNP to become a strong opposition while staying segregated from JI and other Islamic forces. Thus, those criminals are pushing 38 yrs old settled issue of war crime whereas recent Lathi-Baitha mayhem by them stays conveniently unheard. We, the Bangladeshis are filled by traitors, run by them and unfortunately they hold the big gun as well right now. Time to say , to hell with those traitorous BD-MIL and its sold out Mo-Fo like commie MUA that has sold us for nothing to Malu IND.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> When a year long killing, maiming and oppression have failed after stealing election to stop Islamic-Nationalists of BD; Dalals of IND along with Rawamy-commies at BD-MiL changed their tunes. Now this satanic force wants BNP to become a strong opposition while staying segregated from JI and other Islamic forces. Thus, those criminals are pushing 38 yrs old settled issue of war crime whereas recent Lathi-Baitha mayhem by them stays conveniently unheard. We, the Bangladeshis are filled by traitors, run by them and unfortunately they hold the big gun as well right now. Time to say , to hell with those traitorous BD-MIL and its sold out Mo-Fo like commie MUA that has sold us for nothing to Malu IND.



hahaha you are funny. I hope BNP will come out refined, reformed and give up its reactionary strategy and lie propaganda. Also they will get the strength to get out of Majar (graveyard) politics. We want healthy political party, be it ruling or opposition regardless of its strength. 

Why are you so worried about BNP backing Jamaat or not?
You the one who claimed that BD is filled with Islaminc soldiers, so Jamaat should not have problem finding their own followers and form a government by themselves.. yet according to you.


----------



## eastwatch

BNP council gets underway | Politics | bdnews24.com

BNP council gets underway 
Tue, Dec 8th, 2009 11:09 am BdST 

Dhaka, Dec 8 (bdnews24.com) &#12539;The fifth national council of BNP took off Tuesday morning after a long hiatus of 16 years with party chief Khaleda Zia hoisting the national flag at the conference venue in the capital. 

She arrived at the Bangabandhu International Conference Centre at around 10:30am. 

A four-member delegation of the ruling Awami League, the arch-rival of BNP, led by Ashim Kumar Ukil is attending the inaugural session. 

As many as 2,512 councillors, 12,000 delegates from across the country and 3,000 local and foreign guests are attending the council. 

Officials and organisers said a three-tier security has been put in place to guard against any violence at the moot.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> And this is even a news in RAWAMY run Banana land call Bnagladseh?
> Btw, Will I be cursed like Shukor, Kukor or what not by frreking civilized EAST frrek just to ask that?





Who is the brother in law of Coco here?


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> This is to score points on alleged BNP corruption, eastwatch posted
> And in response to Awami leaders stealing money, this is what eastwatch has to say:
> Anyone can see what a double face we are dealing with.


 
I just cannot believe that our great Idune supports stealing by KOKKO. Because of mismanagement by this KOKKO, hundreds of people died by launch accidents in BD only recently. After knowing all these do you still support him? But, better you do not follow his examples of CHURIDARI.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Why are you so worried about BNP backing Jamaat or not?
> You the one who claimed that BD is filled with Islaminc soldiers, so Jamaat should not have problem finding their own followers and form a government by themselves.. yet according to you.



Rezakar Jamaat and its Moududi followers do not deserve to be in BD politics. Without BNP support this Party (if it can be called that) will evaporate from BD just like morning fog in winter. Let Jamaat test its popularity by contesting a general election without a tie up with BNP.


----------



## eastwatch

M_Saint said:


> And this is even a news in RAWAMY run Banana land call Bnagladseh?
> Btw, Will I be cursed like Shukor, Kukor or what not by frreking civilized EAST frrek just to ask that?



Why to get panicked and call yourself shukor or kukur after reading the news of Kokko and Tareque. Now Tareque says, he was beaten by the MUA military. Was it because he stole money from the State coffer? MUA has saved the nation from catastrophes created by Tareque gong. 

If Jamatis here think that they can sell the name of Tareque to win an election, then they are doing a mistake. BNP has lost its popularity because of Tareque like people. He is so different from Ziaur Rahman. See the report below how he is crying, please say some sympathetic words and pray for him:

Tarique 'unable to return now' | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Tarique 'unable to return now' 
Tue, Dec 8th, 2009 2:30 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Dec 8 (bdnews24.com) &#12539;Senior BNP joint secretary general Tarique Rahman, now in London undergoing treatment, has said he is still undecided about his direct involvement with party activities. 

"It (his participation) will depend on overall situation and my health," he said in a pre-recorded video speech aired at the BNP council on Tuesday. 

Tarique, the elder son of BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia, went to London for medical treatment in September 2007 after being granted bail in a number of corruption cases. 

He wished all success of the council. 

"My treatment is still ongoing. I don't know how many days it will take to get full recovery. 

"I hope to join with you on my return home after recovery. 

Tarique said he still quivers when he remembers his days in jail. 

"They wanted to kill me. I am still alive due to honest deeds of my parents." 

"I did not do any harm to anybody consciously and never thought of doing anything against the interest of the country. 

"Why I had to get such punishment without any reason?" he asked. 

Tarique said he was asked to leave the country during the state of emergency. 

"I did not escape. I had to face false charges and torture." 

He was arrested under emergency rules by the past military-backed caretaker government. 

Tarique said the country is now passing through a 'crucial period'. 

"My father (late president Ziaur Rahman) sacrificed his life for the country. My mother is still working hard for the country and its people." 

"I could choose a secure life. But I did not. I worked for the welfare of people. 

Tarique urged all to pray for his quick recovery. 

He asked all councillors and delegates to convey his greetings to all leaders and activists at


----------



## Skies

A true joke:

Once I saw him (Tareque) in a talk show. 
There the interviewer asked him- "How r u"? 
And he replied, - Inshallah, I'm fine. 

But He should have said- "Alhamdulillah, I'm fine".
So he dose not know even when to say Alhamdulillah and Inshallah, lol.

-This stupid guy is very misguided by his own fake knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

BNP 5th council:

I really impressed by today's council arrangements. Especially, the speech participation of the foreigners. I liked the speech of *George Galloway*, UK MP, against Tipai dam. 
- Well done BNP, for bring him in this occasion.


----------



## Al-zakir

We thank all mighty Allah for a successful conveton. Hard work paid at the end and big slap to those who thought BNP could not get up. It's time to sort out gaddar and munafiq elements to purify the party with mumin, imandar and real Bangladeshi patriots. Allahu Akbar---BNP zindabad. 

Look what happen to gaddar like abdul manan and his breeds. Let them rotten bastards die slowly.


----------



## TopCat

BNP again showed that they are still crippled and unable to deliver. They still need a *Majar * and *Tarique * the notorious to run their politics.

Zardari in making ..........


----------



## Al-zakir

Convicted war criminals can now join BNP


Party's new charter also allows them to take leadership, but takes tough stance against graft 


Saturday December 12 2009 00:25:59 AM BDT


War criminals convicted under Bangladesh Collaborators (Special Tribunals) Order, 1972 can now have membership or leadership of BNP's committees at any level since the party has deleted the barring provision from its constitution.(The Daily Star)

The war criminals of 1971 will also be eligible for getting BNP nomination to contest parliamentary elections.

The national council of the party on Tuesday approved the BNP national standing committee's proposal for abolishing the provision.

The deleted provision said an individual convicted under the president order no-8 of 1972, which is Bangladesh Collaborators (Special Tribunals) Order, will be disqualified from being a member of the party's national council, national executive and standing committees and any committee at any level or being a candidate to contest parliamentary elections.

Barrister Mahbubuddin Khokan, a member of the sub-committee formed ahead of BNP's national council to prepare the draft for constitution amendment, yesterday said it was scrapped to avoid redundancy.

He said the provision was included in the BNP's constitution in 1979 as there was a need for it at that time.

"But now there are no war criminals in Bangladesh. People who were war criminals have already died," Khokan, also a BNP lawmaker, said.

Talking to The Daily Star, eminent jurist Shahdeen Malik, however, expressed surprise at the deletion of the provision from BNP's constitution.

"My understanding would be that probably there are persons who were convicted on charge of war crimes but now would be included in any committee of BNP. Therefore, the provision has been omitted to remove the bar on them," Malik said over telephone.

Contacted by The Daily Star yesterday, Dr MA Hasan, convenor of the war crimes fact finding committee, said over 750 people were convicted on charge of war crimes under Bangladesh Collaborators (Special Tribunals) Order.

"By deleting the provision from its constitution, BNP is encouraging war criminals unethically to do politics," he said.

The amendments brought to the Representation of the People Order (RPO) before the December 29 general election imposed a permanent ban on convicted war criminals to contest parliamentary elections.

Bangladesh Collaborators (Special Tribunal) Order was enacted in 1972, just after the country's victory in the Liberation War, and the trial of war criminals began.

But the bloody changeover on August 15, 1975 halted the trial as the then president Abu Sadat Mohammad Sayem repealed the act by promulgating an ordinance that stopped all investigations and other proceedings of the trial.

Shahdeen Malik said repealing the act to try war criminals does not change their conviction. "An individual convicted on charge of war crimes will have to prove his innocence to get rid of the consequence of the conviction," he said.

The BNP, however, has kept a few other provisions regarding disqualification unchanged, showing its tough stance against corruption.

According to these provisions, individuals who have become bankrupt or have been proved mentally unsound or known as corrupt and notorious in the society will be disqualified from being a member of any committee of the party and also from contesting parliamentary elections on BNP's nomination.

Besides, a BNP member in his or her identity card form has to promise never to tolerate corruption.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=296507


----------



## Al-zakir

*BNP slams govt plans to rename Zia airport *

Tue, Dec 15th, 2009 6:44 pm BdDST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 



Dhaka, Dec 15 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Main opposition BNP has bitterly protested the government's plans to rename Zia International Airport. 

"The government will have to pay dearly for [it]," BNP secretary general Khandaker Delwar Hossain said on Tuesday. 

The Kurmitola International Airport, which began operating in 1980, was named Zia International Airport in 1983. 

A cabinet meeting, chaired by prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday, agreed in principle to rename the airport. Different newspaper reports have speculated that it might be renamed as Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport. 

"This government has not only renamed the Bhashani Novo Theatre, but also wiped Zia from the mural there," Delwar said. 

"Now the government is talking about the renaming of Zia International Airport. It will be a mistake if this is done." He severely criticised the government for renaming of various roads and installations and its activities. 

Delwar was speaking at a discussion meeting held at Dhaka Mohanagar Natya Manch on the eve of Victory Day, where he paid homage to national leaders and to those who sacrificed their lives in the liberation war. 

"Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and Ziaur Rahman have been slain, but their names have been written in history, which none can change," said the BNP leader. 

"The name of Ziaur Rahman has been erased from text books; it will not do. People have fixed a place for Zia in their hearts and minds, which will not be erased." 

He also vented anger over the failure to realise the liberation war dreams after 38 years. 

"People's basic rights are yet to be established. The countrymen do not enjoy human rights or freedom of speech, which are guaranteed in the constitution." 

He also alleged: "Awami League first began extra-judicial killings by establishing the Rakkhi Bahini after liberation war. That is yet to be stopped." 

"It is the absolute violation of human rights." 

He demanded a trial for "killings of 32,000 political activists by Rakhi Bahini after independence". 

BNP joint secretary general Ruhul Kabir Rizvi Ahmed conducted the discussion. 

bdnews24.com/sm/zr/rah/1840h 

BNP slams govt plans to rename Zia airport | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

*This is just not right. Government pushing opposition to take extreme measure. I hope BNP bring some disturbance as Awami do not understand the meaning of co-existance*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Why do they need to change the name of this airport when they are building a new one. It will die out anyways like the old dhaka airport.


----------



## Skies

Al-zakir said:


> *BNP slams govt plans to rename Zia airport *



I think this sort of nasty internal political news should not publish here, cos this will give very bad and stupid impression our nation's image.

BTW, &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;
&#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2468;&#2504;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;.

And have a look at the comments by the readers in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Here is more proof of Awami election engineering by using public servents. Advisor to Awami PM Sheikh Hasina, HT Imam revealed that Awami League before election hatched and implemented extensive plan to use govt officials to implement Awami league engineering plan. Now Awami league openly regardless of merit promoting and rewarding these officials for their participation in election engineering. Another proof Awami league won election by engineering than people's vote.

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/2009/12/20/fullnews.asp?News_ID=184883&sec=1


----------



## Al-zakir

*BNP ready to observe Jan 11 as Black Day*
Unb, Dhaka

Opposition BNP will observe January 11 as 'Black Day' as they lamented continuity of the Constitution and democracy were disrupted through the promulgation of the rule of emergency this day in 2007 by the then President being intimidated at gunpoint by some highly ambitious military officials.

The party, which lost its streak in power following the 1/11 changeover, also decided to observe January 25 as 'Democracy Killing Day'.

Under another decision, BNP opposed India's reported proposal for sending a 50-member security-expert team to defend the Indian High Commission in Bangladesh.

The decisions were taken at a joint meeting of BNP and its front and associate organisations chaired by BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain at the party's Naya Paltan central office yesterday afternoon.

It also decided to observe the 31st founding anniversary of Jatiyatabadi Chattra Dal, the associate student wing of the BNP, on January 1 and the 74th birth anniversary of the late President Ziaur Rahman, the founder of BNP, on January 19.

After chalking out the chain of programs at the meeting, the party at a press briefing informed reporters about the decisions.

Justifying the party's decision to observe 1/11 'black day', Delwar said on January 11, 2007, some highly ambitious officers of the military stormed into Bangabhaban and made the announcement on promulgation of emergency by the president at gunpoint.

This act, he said, hampered the continuity of the Constitution and democracy.

Then they first had obstructed the January 22 general election and later finally cancelled the poll schedule and thereby curbed people's voting rights. Thus, he observed, they created a black chapter contrary to the constitution and democracy.

During the observance of black day, they will inform people what had happened this day in 2007 and why.

Asked whether they would take any step for trial of the protagonists of 1/11, the BNP leader said, Awami League has itself admitted that one/eleven is the outcome of their movement and so it was created due to their acts. So, they (AL) will have to take initiative regarding trial otherwise, someday, they will have to account for their action to the people.

On Indian security team, Delwar said BNP does not support on principle India's proposal for sending 50-member security-expert team for the security of the Indian High Commission here.

At a time when people are concerned about the country's independence and sovereignty, accepting such a proposal of a foreign country for sending in security-expert team is tantamount to threat to the independence and sovereignty, said the BNP leader about his party position.

He said the Indian High Commission should be given security the way security has been given as per the existing law to the other High Commissions and Embassies in Bangladesh.

He urged the Awami League government to take the decision judiciously about the matter.

About democracy killing day, he said the then Awami League government had established one-party rule by annihilating democracy through bringing the fourth amendment to the Constitution within a few minutes in the parliament session on January 25, 1975.

Leaders of BNP and its front and associate organisations present at the joint-meeting include Amanullah Aman, Mizanur Rahman Minu, M Shajahan, Fazlur Rahman Patal, Mir Nasiruddin, NI Khan, Adv Mojibur Rahman, Fazlul Huq Milon, Jafrul Hasan, Shamsuzzaman Dudu, Badruzzaman Khashru, Ahmed Nazir, Rezabuddowla Chowdhury and Sultan Salahuddin Tuku.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> I think this sort of nasty internal political news should not publish here, cos this will give very bad and stupid impression our nation's image.
> 
> BTW, &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;
> &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2468;&#2504;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;.
> 
> And have a look at the comments by the readers in here.


Your comments certainly make sense. Some posters eagerly throw muds to our country itself in the disguise of making anti-indian slogans. An international forum like PDF must not be used to push one's political viewpoint, specially those that go against the interest of the country.

I have not seen this being done either by Indians or Pakistanis. But, some BD posters are portraying only the negative image of BD. Should we boycot such threads?


----------



## Al-zakir

Country being run not by this govt, but from outside: Khaleda



She urges PM not to give consent to Tipai Dam, Asian Highway and resolve maritime boundary, killing by Indian BSF issues


Saturday January 02 2010 00:09:54 AM BDT


Opposition leader and BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia on Friday declared that the Prime Minister will be greeted with garlands at the airport if she could protect Bangladesh's interest during her upcoming India tour, else she will find all her paths strewn with thorns.(UNB)

Addressing a student rally at Paltan Maidan marking the 31st founding anniversary of the Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal (JCD), she urged her key political opponent not to give consent to the Tipaimukh Dam and corridor to India in the name of the Asian Highway, to resolve the maritime boundary issue and halt killing of Bangladeshis by Indian BSF.

"If you (PM) return empty handed from New Delhi by sacrificing the country's interest, we will be compelled to take to the streets," Khaleda, chairperson of BNP, cautioned Sheikh Hasina amidst cheers from her student followers.

Wondering who is running the country, she claimed that those in power are not running the country it is being run from some other places. "This government is not running the country; it is being run from some other places," the former Prime Minister said, citing deployment of defence personnel at a foreign High Commi-ssion in Dhaka in the name of security. 

The Foreign Ministry and the Home Ministry are saying that they don't know anything about it, she said, adding that "it proves the present government is not running the country."

The BNP chief said the country's independence, sovereignty and security is at stake. She alleged that the first one-year of the present government is marked by killing, terrorism, tender manipulation and price-hike of essentials. The BNP chairperson urged the government to solve the standoff in parliament and take correct and courageous decisions on the Tipaimukh Dam and the Asian Highway.

"Scrap all decisions or assurances (given to India) against national interests&#8230; Uphold national interest with courage. We'll extend cooperation," she said.

The opposition leader further alleged that the Awami League-led government is busy in fulfilling pledges given to its foreign masters instead of meeting the pledges given to the people. "It would be futile to serve the purpose of the foreign masters as they won't be able to protect your government. It's only almighty Allah and the people who can protect you," she said. 

The BNP chairperson said the Prime Minister had quit the leadership of her student body, Chhatra League, after failing to control them. If she can't run the country she should resign from the prime minister. Responding to the government claim that killing in crossfire has stopped, she said if it is not crossfire was it secret killing? 

"If you want to stay in power fulltime, resolve problems of gas and electricity, and refrain from signing deal against the country's interest," Khaleda said indicating the Prime Minis-ter. "Let us unitedly protect democracy, she added."

BNP leaders Khandaker Delwar Hossain, Dr Khan-daker Mosharraf Hossain, Amanullah Aman and Fazlul Huq Milan, among others, also addressed the meeting, presided over by JCD president Sultan Salahuddin Tuku.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=298967


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Enough talk Mohtarma. It's time to see some drastic action against dalals that aiming to demise us. Time to take the matter into next level as Awami do not understand the meaning co existence.

Let go already...


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> Here is more proof of Awami election engineering by using public servents. Advisor to Awami PM Sheikh Hasina, HT Imam revealed that Awami League before election hatched and implemented extensive plan to use govt officials to implement Awami league engineering plan. Now Awami league openly regardless of merit promoting and rewarding these officials for their participation in election engineering. Another proof Awami league won election by engineering than people's vote.
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


Idune Bhai, 

No one needs HT Imam's current or previous DC's "Amar Fanchi Chai" type of atma upalabdabi mulak statement to figure out Rawamy chor's blanket robbing. If you ask any honest people about 70's Rawamy victory, he would tell you that election was farcical. And 96's as well as recent one were seen by us. So none of Rawamy victory was real and its Killer (Siraj Sikder and Shaheb Ali), conniving coward (Living entire Bengali nation on W Pakistani army's mercy after race course Maiden's Lamphe Jamphe) and pesky Dacoit Malaun leader (Snatching others food in Islamia college"s dinning) set the trend for his disciple to be like that.


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Enough talk Mohtarma. It's time to see some drastic action against dalals that aiming to demise us. Time to take the matter into next level as Awami do not understand the meaning co existence.
> 
> Let go already...


There we go, brother.

Here is the slogan from today to take anti-BD, anti-Mankind forces head on; 

Maar Badi Alam - AWAMY Kuttare Maar 
Khale Bile Jangale abong duniar uporer Pahar !! 
Lage to Lage kat Mua'r Kalam 
Dorkar hoile Loia Aiy H Bibi'r malam !!


----------



## Al-zakir

Jamaat Ameer Nizami warns street agitation if secular education policy introduced, religious politics banned, corridor given

Reported by: UNBconnect
Reported on: January 02, 2010 22:13 PM
Reported in: National
Dhaka, Jan 2 (UNB)-Jamaat-e-Islami Ameer Matiur Rahman Nizami Saturday cautioned that people would be compelled to take to street if secular education policy was introduced, religion-based politics banned and corridor given in the name of Asian Highway.

People will not accept any agreement against national interest, he said while speaking at the Majlis-e-Sura meeting of Jamaat city committee at Alfalah Auditorium.

Nizami said Sheikh Hasina being the daughter of Bangladeshs founder and two-time Prime Minister should take steps in the interest of the country.

You dont sign any deal that goes against the interest of the country, the Jamaat chief said as the Prime Minister is scheduled to go to India on January 10.

He hoped that the Prime Minister would not do any agreement sacrificing countrys interests.

Nizami said the Tipaimukh dam would cause disaster to Bangladesh while national security would be jeopardized if India is given corridor.

The Jamaat Ameer said his party is giving constructive suggestions to the government. He reminded that in the past, people were seen coming to streets without direction from political leadership.

About terrorism, he said moves are on to bring foreign troops to the country in the name of curbing militancy and formation of South Asian Task Force. He said it is possible to curb militancy by taking Alems into confidence and the initiative was taken during the past alliance
government.

Nizami feared if the 1972 constitution is restored, there will not be any opportunity for religion-based politics. He called for staging protest to protect Islam, independence and sovereignty and public property. However, he forbade any hotheaded action.

The Jamaat Ameer said it is not unknown how the present government came to power. It was also not unknown who did what under cover of 1/11. After all this, he said, Jamaat accepted the elections for the sake of democracy and had joined the first session of the present parliament.

UNBconnect... - Jamaat Ameer Nizami warns street agitation if secular education policy introduced, religious politics banned, corridor given


----------



## Al-zakir

Al-zakir said:


> Jamaat Ameer Nizami warns street agitation if secular education policy introduced, religious politics banned, corridor given



Same warning after one day from Begum Zia. It's seem awami munafiq will face the music soon. I like to see united effort against this anti Bangladeshi, anti Islamic out side dalal regime.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> There we go, brother.
> 
> Here is the slogan from today to take anti-BD, anti-Mankind forces head on;
> 
> Maar Badi Alam - AWAMY Kuttare Maar
> Khale Bile Jangale abong duniar uporer Pahar !!
> Lage to Lage kat Mua'r Kalam
> Dorkar hoile Loia Aiy H Bibi'r malam !!



you r quite a poet............ just try to record and play back to u.


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> Same warning after one day from Begum Zia. It's seem awami munafiq will face the music soon. I like to see united effort against this anti Bangladeshi, anti Islamic out side dalal regime.



For the last 3 years we haven't seen any hartal or strikes.And the average people are very satisfied with that.Also this is good for our economy.Now don't you think in order to topple the AL govt. if BNP goes for hartals,they will not only disturb the peace in the country and disrupt the economy,but also lose average public support?

By average public I am meaning the swinging voters who don't support any of the political parties,and their votes change according to the rate of Development.More precisely I am talking about new generation,like me.Trust me,this number is growing and BNP knows it very well.

They should better face the AL in Parliament.After all they have been elected to represent the people in the parliament.Democracy works in parliament,not in Roads.


----------



## leonblack08

*Textbooks reach most students*
Star Report

Most students of primary and secondary schools across the country started their first day of school in the academic year *with the free government-distributed textbooks in their hands.*

The educational institutions in the capital and elsewhere in the country distributed the new textbooks to the students yesterday.

Education Minister Nurul Islam Nahid inaugurated the distribution at Azimpur Girls School and College in the city. However, on December 30 Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina formally inaugurated the distribution of* 19 crore textbooks among students of primary, secondary, ibtedai (primary level of madrasa), dakhil and technical classes.*

Around 90 percent textbooks of general secondary schools and ibtedai madrasas have been sent to educational institutions and most of these institutions distributed the books yesterday.

However, only around 70-75 percent textbooks of primary schools and dakhil madrasas were sent to educational institutions and most of them have distributed them to students.

*Education officers of different district education offices say that even though all students did not get the new books on the very first day, the status of books distribution is now better than those of previous years'.*

Students, parents and teachers also praised the government's initiative to distribute books on time overcoming many obstacles. They said the initiative will bring a real change in the education system and will help the students obtain good results.

*Every year, a state of disorder prevailed over distribution of new textbooks. Students and their parents had to go through anxious times even for three to four months into the academic year just to get the books, which eventually hampered their studies, parents said.*

Sayma, a student of Azimpur Girls School and College, said, "We have not seen this before We got the books on our very first day at school. We could not start studying properly in the previous years since we never got the books on time. This year I am happy."

Habibur Rahman, parent of a school-goer at Azimpur Girls School and College, said, "No doubt this is a great success of the government. Students of the school got their books in March last year. Since the students are getting the books on the very first day of the academic calendar, they would be able to study longer this year and learn more."

The government last year decided to give free textbooks to students on time so that students could begin the first day with new books.

*Though free textbooks are given at primary level every year, this year for the first time the government is giving free textbooks to students of secondary school level. Some 1,868,950 copies of textbooks will be distributed among students in this academic year and a large portion of it has already been distributed.*

The education minister while inaugurating the book distribution programme in the city told reporters that this initiative would reduce drop-out rate and bring qualitative changes in students' lives.

Nahid also said there could be some places where the books might have not reached yet but the books will get there shortly.

Dhaka District Education Officer (DEO) Ruhul Amin Khan told The Daily Star that almost all books for secondary school levels have been sent to the school but they are lagging behind in the distribution of dakhil textbooks as they received books for only six subjects out of 39.

"The situation is far better than any other year," he said hoping to distribute all the books within a week or two.

Mostofa Kamal, headmaster of Government Laboratory High School, told The Daily Star that they have distributed almost all books to their students.

Many educational institutions of the district, however, distributed new textbooks to their students before December was over.

Our staff correspondent in Chittagong reports: DEO Hosne Ara Begum said the distribution of new books at upazila level is going on in full swing as around 90 percent of the total requirement of 63 lakh books for secondary schools, including dakhil, have reached their destinations.

District Primary Education Officer (DPEO) of Chittagong Debesh Chandra Sarker said they have got around 60 percent of the textbooks out of their requirement of 35,01,721 for primary level, including ibtedai madrasas.

Most of the received books have already been distributed in schools at upazila level, claimed the officials of the two departments.

Our staff correspondent from Rajshahi reports: Rajshahi DEO Sadhan Chandra Biswas said they received 95 percent of textbooks against their requirement of 16.64 lakh books for the secondary schools.

Rajshahi DPEO Abdul Kader said they got 84 percent or 10,12,567 textbooks against their requirement of 11,92,781 textbooks as of Thursday last and they distributed 9,98,099 textbooks.

Our correspondent in Moulvibazar reports: Around 93 percent of secondary school textbooks and over 60 percent of primary school books have been sent to educational institutions in Moulvibazar, said DEO Abdul Mojid.

He said they received 10,40,335 copies of books against the requirement of 11,12,708 for secondary schools and hoped that the rest will be received within a short time.

The scenario is almost same in Khulna, Dinajpur, Rangpur, Barisal, Jessore, Munshiganj, Khagrachhari, Cox's Bazar and Madaripur.

Textbooks reach most students

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

> Though free textbooks are given at primary level every year, this year for the first time the government is giving free textbooks to students of secondary school level. Some 1,868,950 copies of textbooks will be distributed among students in this academic year and a large portion of it has already been distributed.



This is a very good move.The future Govts. be it AL or BNP or any other should continue this and improvise on this.Probably even giving free books to Higher secondary students in the future.This way the drop out rate will fall significantly.Investment on this education sector is never wasted.After all Education is the backbone of a nation.


----------



## idune

looks like celebration for Awami govt textbook distribution is going on in full swing. But the same Awami govt has cut poor student stipend by 30% from this year. This stipend was contributing factor for increase enrollment and keep students in school for last 15 years. Negetive effect of such Awami league cut will be visible in years to come. So yes getting book in time is good but in net Awami league govt is hurting education sector and overall enrollment. Show off watering after cutting the root will only add up in Awami to "digital deception" records. And we already know who are subscribers of Awami "digital deception".


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> For the last 3 years we haven't seen any hartal or strikes.And the average people are very satisfied with that.Also this is good for our economy.Now don't you think in order to topple the AL govt. if BNP goes for hartals,they will not only disturb the peace in the country and disrupt the economy,but also lose average public support?
> 
> By average public I am meaning the swinging voters who don't support any of the political parties,and their votes change according to the rate of Development.More precisely I am talking about new generation,like me.Trust me,this number is growing and BNP knows it very well.
> 
> They should better face the AL in Parliament.After all they have been elected to represent the people in the parliament.Democracy works in parliament,not in Roads.



Do you think awami would take BNP seriously if they continue to be calm? Do you think awami would withdrew case against Begum zia, tariq and rest of the BNP leader if they stay calm? 

I think not....


----------



## idune

Most of all Awami govt failed to act on all major promises it made to people in name of "digital Bangladesh" and "dinbodol". 

1) Food price which was most important went up astronomically. 

2) Awami league promised to provide job for one person from each family and other than receruiting party hacks in few thousand jobs this is another miserable failure.

3) Manpower export which is one of engines of Bangladesh growth had drastically and severely worsening. Awami League took policy and made statement to antagonize major Muslims countries since they took control of power and as a result both Saudi Arabia and Malaysia not hiring Bangladeshis but hiring hundreds of thousands people from other countries including India and Nepal .

4) When garment industry going through global downturn effect and price crunch, Awami govt rather than supporting local industry took adamant stand against them.

5) Macroeconomic indicators including inflation and investment are in dismal situation. 

6) Law enforcement situation gone down the gauntlet 

7) Awami league govt taken multiple anti state stand in favor of india, like Tipaimukh dam 

List goes on&#8230;..

"Digital Bangladesh" quick became "Digital deception" by Awami league, perhaps one of the biggest scam. So if people come out and demand what had been promised by Awami league and want to protest Awami anti state policies then it&#8217;s not only just but for betterment of the country. Only people living happy are who benefitted by Awami league associated extortion, tenderbazi, graft (like providing contract to foreign companies without tender) and indian dalai.


----------



## Skies

@^post

May be u r exposing the truth but whenever I watch her (SH) speech at TV, it seems to me that she is trying her best for the betterment of BD where BNP-Jamat is making only obstacles to build her dream "Digital Bangladesh".

She is showing off that she is doing the best which really confuse the people (even me) if the upper post is true. She always says that we have done this, we have do this, we have done this bla........bla......bla.....


----------



## leonblack08

Someone not even happy with books being given out free and in time,well I wonder how much they actually care for the country.If it actually is that "someone's" own country.
Some people are so bound by hatred that even the good moves seems "deception" to them.Well carry on with your *"deception"* and *"Who's the next stooge ?" game.*


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> Do you think awami would take BNP seriously if they continue to be calm? Do you think awami would withdrew case against Begum zia, tariq and rest of the BNP leader if they stay calm?
> 
> I think not....



Its a catch-22 situation for BNP,but they can't afford to go in the streets,that's for sure.People are more matured now than in the nineties.More aware of the things going around.
So I still think its better for BNP and the country,that they go to Parliament instead of Roads.


----------



## Al-zakir

4 Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) men injured while making bombs in Rajshahi 
Hostel sources said Matin along the BCL activists were making bombs at their room of the hostel


Monday January 04 2010 05:29:58 AM BDT


Rajshahi -Four activists of the Bangladesh Chhatra League, student wing of the Awami League, were injured while they were allegedly making bombs in the Rajshahi city on Sunday.(The New Nation )

The injured were identified as MA Matin, publication secretary of the Rajshahi Polytechnic Institute BCL unit and activists Himel, Firoz Ahmed and Abdus Salam.

The victims are the resident students of the Shah Nemattullah Hostel at the institute.

Hostel sources said Matin along the BCL activists were making bombs at their room of the hostel and at one stage, the bombs exploded at about 3.15pm, leaving them injured.

Hearing the blasts, students of the hostel rushed to the room, rescued the injured and sent them to the Rajshahi Medical College Hospital.

Of the injured, the condition of Matin was stated to be critical while three others were released after first-aid, hospital sources said. The BCL leaders blamed Shibir for the incident. 

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=299313


----------



## Al-zakir

Al-zakir said:


> 4 Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) men injured while &#8216;making bombs&#8217; in Rajshahi
> Hostel sources said Matin along the BCL activists were making bombs at their room of the hostel



*What I mean by Taste of their own medicine *.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

brotherbangladesh said:


> @^post
> 
> May be u r exposing the truth but whenever I watch her (SH) speech at TV, it seems to me that she is trying her best for the betterment of BD where BNP-Jamat is making only obstacles to build her dream "Digital Bangladesh".
> 
> She is showing off that she is doing the best which really confuse the people (even me) if the upper post is true. She always says that we have done this, we have do this, we have done this bla........bla......bla.....



Well if one take what Hasian and Awami govt says in the media, for granted then they will be deceived. But suffering through price hike and all the hoax election promise already made people realized that they been duped. Many news articles came out about each one of these items I have listed above. Please also visit the "Awami govt set to destroy Bangladesh economy thread" you will see evidence of it. Most alarming of is Awami govt systemtically destroying manpower market and relation with Saudi Arabia and Malaysia.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...et-destroy-backbone-bangladesh-economy-3.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

5th Amendment-Religion-based parties face ban


Shafiq says no parting with 'Bismillah', Islam


Tuesday January 05 2010 01:12:26 AM BDT


Religion based politics will be banned if cancellation of the fifth amendment to the country's constitution is finalised by the Supreme Court (SC), said the law minister yesterday. But he added that the words Bismillah-Ar-Rahman-Ar-Rahim in the preamble of the constitution and its declaration of Islam as the state religion will remain intact.(The Daily Star) 

He said Islam was made the state religion through the eighth amendment, and the High Court (HC) in its verdict did not say anything about the words Bismillah-Ar-Rahman-Ar-Rahim. He also said the words are a part of the constitution's preamble, not of its main body.

The fifth amendment had legitimised all governments that had been in power following the coup of August 15, 1975 till April 9, 1979 including late president Ziaur Rahman's ascension to the presidency, and included Bismillah-Ar-Rahman-Ar-Rahim in the preamble of the constitution.

The SC on Sunday lifted its four-year old stay on a HC verdict that had declared the fifth amendment illegal.

Meanwhile yesterday, BNP Secretary General Khandakar Delwar Hossain and three SC lawyers Tajul Islam, Kamruzzaman Bhuiyan, and Munshi Ahsan Kabir filed two separate petitions with the apex court seeking reinstatement of the stay on the HC judgement. 

Tajul Islam told The Daily Star yesterday that the chamber bench of the Appellate Division of SC will hear the petitions today.

Law Minister Shafique Ahmed said the original spirit of the constitution will be restored if the HC verdict's implementation is cleared by the SC.

The original constitution of 1972 embodied four fundamental principles of nationalism, socialism, democracy, and secularism.

Shafique Ahmed said the government will implement the HC verdict according to the recommendations of Bangladesh Law Commission.

"We will seek suggestions from the law commission on how we can implement the High Court verdict after January 18, when the Supreme Court is due to hear the leave to appeal petitions against the verdict," he said.

He made the statements while talking to reporters in his Bangladesh Secretariat office yesterday afternoon. 

Replying to a question, the minister told The Daily Star that despite the cancellation of the fifth amendment, the fourth amendment will however not be restored as the 12th amendment of 1991 blocks the way for that restoration.

The Constitution (Fourth Amendment) Act 1975 was passed on January 25, 1975. Sweeping changes were brought to the constitution by this amendment. The presidential form of government was introduced in place of the parliamentary system, a one-party system was put in place instead of a multi-party system, the power of the parliament was curtailed increasing the power of the president, and the judiciary lost much of its independence, according to legal experts. 

The 12th amendment restored the parliamentary system of government replacing the presidential system.

Although the fifth amendment cancelled the fourth amendment which had introduced the one party system putting BKSAL in power, it however kept the provision of the presidential government intact.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=299375

Political chaos on the making. I hope awami knows the outcome.


----------



## Skies

leonblack08 said:


> Someone not even happy with books being given out free and in time,well I wonder how much they actually care for the country.If it actually is that "someone's" own country.
> Some people are so bound by hatred that even the good moves seems "deception" to them.Well carry on with your *"deception"* and *"Who's the next stooge ?" game.*



I think (*may be not true*) like as:

Don't you think that this is a normal routine of govt to provide books in due time? So why so excitement while this not any new or mile stone achievement? Why people get to satisfy in little? 

Imagine a scenario, where AL govt giving books in due time, giving cloth to the poor in winter, increasing salary of the govt employee, suppose they manage good seeds, oil and electricity for the farmers and on the other hand they allow India for making TM dam and also transit which could be bad for BD.
I mean it *could be* a deception to show off people by doing just routine work which is a regular duty of any govt and, in the mean time, doing also such things which are not good for BD for the benefits of other country. 

Sorry, I do not recognize them as patriot political party.

Suppose, Internet and Internet related service are available in everywhere at cheap rate with the help of private companies like mobile network which is the demand of time and generation. 
Then would you think it a mile stone of AL govt or as a regular achievement by the elapse of time?

Sorry, I can not take these regular development as any govt's great achievements.

But I will appreciate any govt if they can bring foreign investments for building lot of industries in BD and if they can increase indigenous production which will help us to reduce import. Also if they can provide well facilities to the people.

@BD members

Can any one explain me that, is the peace agreement by AL govt with tribal areas good or bad for us. If it is bad then why?


----------



## Skies

@post#673

If max people want Islamic rule then it also their democratic right.


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> 3) Manpower export which is one of engines of Bangladesh growth had drastically and severely worsening. Awami League took policy and made statement to antagonize major Muslims countries since they took control of power and as a result both Saudi Arabia and Malaysia not hiring Bangladeshis but hiring hundreds of thousands people from other countries including India and Nepal .



My father went to Hajj this year. According to him most business owned and opertate by either bangaldeshi or pakistani in the holy city of makkah and madinah. There is enormus potential for our people to grow in saudi community however Awami leauge is not liked by saudi for it anti islamic approched. If bangaldeshi support an anti islamic goverment than saudis are not responsible to treat as brother. More will come as awami moving toward to establish secular rule. It's up to bangaldeshi muslims to wake up and smell the tea for their own future.

Bangladeshi living in saudi are praying for BNP to come back in power because king family still adore general zia and begum zia for their love for islam and ummah. Bangladeshi living in saudi get respect when BNP comes in power while face descrimnation during Awami regime for obvious reasons.


----------



## Al-zakir

Investment falls drastically: Poor infrastructure, power, gas shortage blamed


Statistics show that the first year of the Awami League government experienced a volatile investment scenario even compared with the emergency government


Wednesday January 06 2010 02:23:29 AM BDT


Syful Islam 


A total of 116 foreign and joint venture investment proposals have been registered with the Board of Investment (BoI) during the 11 months of the just concluded 2009 against 139 proposals in 2008.(The New Nation )

Statistics show that the first year of the Awami League government experienced a volatile investment scenario even compared with the emergency government.

Businessmen and economists said the impact of global economic recession and weaknesses in infrastructure, power and gas supply led to the sharp decline of the investment throughout the year raising the number of unemployed people. Besides, the steps to attract both foreign and local investments were also inadequate during the period, they said. 

According to the BoI statistics investment proposals worth $738.04 million were registered during the January-November period of 2009 against $2469 million in 2008.

Of the registered proposals in 2009, 31 were 100 per cent foreign investment while 79 were joint ventures. Of the proposals 2 each were for agro-based industries, food and allied, and printing industry, 31 for textile sector, 4 for tannery and rubber products, 23 for chemicals, 17 for engineering and 35 for service sector.

Of the 116 proposals 18 were from China, 17 from South Korea, 11 from Japan, 9 each from USA and India, 8 from the Netherlands, 6 from Sri Lanka, 4 each from Australia, KSA, Singapore, Pakistan and UK, 3 from Malaysia, 2 each from Denmark, Finland and Taiwan and 1 each from Canada, France, Germany, Greece, Italy, Russia, Spain, Thailand and Turkey. 

On an average 60 per cent of the registered proposals finally materialised, BoI officials said.

The latest statistics of the local investment proposals were not available with the BoI but recent data show that a total of 793 local investment proposals, amounting to $986 million, were listed with the board till September, 2009 against 1,122 proposals of $2,136 million in corresponding period of 2008. 

According to the Bangladesh Bank's monthly report for November Tk 33,995.15 crore were laying in the banks due to the absence of good number of investment proposals. 

The number of applications for term loan during the period was very few, said an official of Bangladesh Bank. "Local investors could not make up their mind during the first year of the present government as investors in many cases were afraid of the extortionists."

Economists and businessmen of the country said that government's failure to provide power and gas and lack of infrastructure development has resulted in reduced flow of investment in the country. Especially, there was no projection of gas and electricity supply, that's why investors did not come up with proposals. 

They further pointed out that uncertainty, the changed political situation, several untoward incidents and widespread extortions have together kept local investors away from new ventures. They said foreign investors got negative message over the prevailing atmosphere resulting in fall in investment.

Talking to The New Nation president of American Chamber of Commerce in Bangladesh (AmCham) Aftab Ul Islam said power, gas and infrastructure are one of the cornerstones of investment.

He said inadequate power and gas supply and under developed infrastructure are to be blamed for sharp fall in investment.

"We have huge mineral resources like gas and coal but we can't use those. The incentives given by the BoI to both local and foreign investors are enough to attract investment but fail due to lack of necessary power and gas supply."

President of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) Abdus Salam Murshedy told this correspondent yesterday that global recession also created a negative impact on investment flow. 

He said gas and power are prerequisites for new investment, but the finance minister recently said that no new connection of these utility services would be given in the near future.

Murshedy further said the government has to make it clear the timeframe when the existing industries would get 100 per cent supply of gas and electricity. Besides, the government has to give projection if new economic zones or garment villages would be given permission in the near future, to attract both local and foreign investment.

Prof Abu Ahmed of University of Dhaka said widespread extortion, political unrest and incident like the BDR mutiny kept the investors away from new investment in 2009.

"The ongoing drought in investment will raise the number of unemployed people resulting in social unrest," he said. 

Ahmed said the government will have to improve law and order stop political extortion and allow administration to function without interference to bring about a positive change in this field. 

Abul Barkat, a teacher of University of Dhaka said unless a pro industrialisation mindset is created among the politicians, massive investment will remain a far cry.

Executive Director of Centre for Policy Dialogue Mustafizur Rahman said job creation is a must in this present situation of global economic change. To this effect the government has to accelerate investment both from local and international level, he said.
http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=299622


----------



## Al-zakir

Al-zakir said:


> Investment falls drastically: Poor infrastructure, power, gas shortage blamed
> 
> 
> Statistics show that the first year of the Awami League government experienced a volatile investment scenario even compared with the emergency government
> 
> 
> Wednesday January 06 2010 02:23:29 AM BDT



It is true that a large segment of new generation voter supported awami leauge in last election due to it's promised of building digital bangladesh(*Including my naive brother leo*) . It has also promised to chaged for better. Perhaps new generation of voters were not aware of the awami thug ruled from 96 to 2001 otherwise they could not have supported a facist munafiq party. Most likely they are getting the taste of awami thugs as they are running lose all over the country. 

As it seem awami leauge more interested to wipe out opposition and establish one party rule in name of change while ignoring real needs of the people. I as anti awami can not be less happy due it's failure however feel bad for the fellow country men whom were duped by awamis digital deception. 

It's not far when awami will face the outbrust of angry mobs in the street and I am Patiently hoping for that good day.


----------



## Skies

Bangla News: gwvlw&#203;bmykw hwkZ-xdh&#234;kZw eQ&#235;b K&#203;k dw


----------



## Skies

Bangla news: ci&#234;yt bl xdxn&#166; Kkwk Ao&#352;Z xP&#236;&#230;w


----------



## Al-zakir

*Chhatra Maitree man dies in BCL attack *

Thu, Jan 7th, 2010 6:08 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 

Rajshahi, Jan 7 (bdnews24.com)&#8211;A student leader was killed on Thursday in clashes at Rajshahi Polytechnic Institute between Banagladesh Chhatra Maitree and Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL). 

Principal Joynal Abedin said the polytechnic had been closed until further notice. 

The victim was identified as Rezanur Chowdhury Sunny, vice-president of the pro-Workers Party student body, an assistant police commissioner MK Jahangir Hossain said. Sunny was a student of seventh semester in computer department. 

President 'Jewel', vice president Sunny and 'Bulbul'of Chhatra Maitree sustained injuries as 10-15 workers of pro-ruling Awami League Chhatra League attacked them at around 11:30am, said Hossain. 

*Workers Party is an ally of the Awami League-led Grand Alliance coalition. * 
Sunny died from fatal wounds at 4:15pm after he was taken to Rajshahi Medical College and Hospital, said the commissioner. 

Witnesses said Chhatra Maitree men Jewel, Bulbul and Sunny entered the campus during the filling up of forms for final exams of first, third, fifth and seventh semesters at 11:30pm. 

The BCL workers immediately attacked them with sharp weapons as they got near the administrative building. 

Two police constables, one of whom was identified as Shahidul Islam, also came under attack when they had rushed to the rescue of the Chhatra Maitree men. The BCL activists later fled through the rear gate. 

The teachers of the institute sat at a meeting at 2pm, after which principal Abedin told reporters that they had decided to close the campus to avoid further violence and asked all students to leave their hostels by 4pm. 

He also asked those who could not fill up the forms to contact their departmental heads. 

Some students said 'armed' Chhatra Maitree workers had attacked Nizam Uddin, BCL president of Rajshahi Polytechnic Institute unit, and a worker, 'Babu' some days ago and the latest incident might be a reprisal. 

Matiur Rahman, president of Chhatra Maitree at Rajshahi metropolitan unit, at a news conference said another seven of their workers were injured later at Laxmipur crossing beside Rajshahi Medical College and Hospital when workers of BCL and AL's youth wing Jubo League, led by Rajshahi Jubo League leader Asaduzzaman Asad, attacked them. 

But Asad said that they had gone to see Sunny there as his mother is a vice president of Rajshahi city women's Awami League and father the information and research secretary to Motihar Thana Awami League. 

Chhatra Maitree's Matiur Rahman earlier said 'Jewel' was taken to Dhaka in a critical state and vice president 'Bulbul' was admitted to Rajshahi Medical College Hospital. 

The attack was aimed to drive Chhatra Maitree men from the campus, he told bdnews24.com and demanded arrest and punishment of those guilty. 

Chhatra Maitree leaders claimed that BCL leaders Nizam Uddin, 'Babu', 'Manik', 'Masum', 'Rokon', 'Saddam' and 'Sohagh' were responsible for the attack. 

However, Saddam Hossain Tushar, general secretary of Chhatra Rajshahi Polytechnic Institute chapter of BCL, refuted the allegation and said, "The incident took place as a sequel to (Chhatra Maitree's) internal feud." 

Boalia Model Police Station chief Jasim Uddin said they arrested BCL activists 'Shariful', 'Nahid', 'Nabin' and 'Manik' on charge of their involvement with the attack in a raid on Shah Neamatullah Hostel. 

Additional police were deployed on the campus and at various important points , including Rajshahi Medical College and Hospital, in the city. 

Chhatra Maitree demonstrated in the city protesting against the incident and demanded trial and punishment of those involved with the incident. 

Its leaders later gave a 24-hour ultimatum to arrest those guilty at a press conference in Rajshahi Press Club. Otherwise, they threatened to go for 'stronger movement'.

Chhatra Maitree man dies in BCL attack | Politics | bdnews24.com


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^^^
*Bangladeshis never learned from past.*


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> 5th Amendment-Religion-based parties face ban
> 
> 
> Shafiq says no parting with 'Bismillah', Islam
> 
> 
> Tuesday January 05 2010 01:12:26 AM BDT
> 
> 
> Religion based politics will be banned if cancellation of the fifth amendment to the country's constitution is finalised by the Supreme Court (SC), said the law minister yesterday. But he added that the words Bismillah-Ar-Rahman-Ar-Rahim in the preamble of the constitution and its declaration of Islam as the state religion will remain intact.(The Daily Star)
> 
> He said Islam was made the state religion through the eighth amendment, and the High Court (HC) in its verdict did not say anything about the words Bismillah-Ar-Rahman-Ar-Rahim. He also said the words are a part of the constitution's preamble, not of its main body.
> 
> The fifth amendment had legitimised all governments that had been in power following the coup of August 15, 1975 till April 9, 1979 including late president Ziaur Rahman's ascension to the presidency, and included Bismillah-Ar-Rahman-Ar-Rahim in the preamble of the constitution.
> 
> The SC on Sunday lifted its four-year old stay on a HC verdict that had declared the fifth amendment illegal.
> 
> Meanwhile yesterday, BNP Secretary General Khandakar Delwar Hossain and three SC lawyers Tajul Islam, Kamruzzaman Bhuiyan, and Munshi Ahsan Kabir filed two separate petitions with the apex court seeking reinstatement of the stay on the HC judgement.
> 
> Tajul Islam told The Daily Star yesterday that the chamber bench of the Appellate Division of SC will hear the petitions today.
> 
> Law Minister Shafique Ahmed said the original spirit of the constitution will be restored if the HC verdict's implementation is cleared by the SC.
> 
> The original constitution of 1972 embodied four fundamental principles of nationalism, socialism, democracy, and secularism.
> 
> Shafique Ahmed said the government will implement the HC verdict according to the recommendations of Bangladesh Law Commission.
> 
> "We will seek suggestions from the law commission on how we can implement the High Court verdict after January 18, when the Supreme Court is due to hear the leave to appeal petitions against the verdict," he said.
> 
> He made the statements while talking to reporters in his Bangladesh Secretariat office yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Replying to a question, the minister told The Daily Star that despite the cancellation of the fifth amendment, the fourth amendment will however not be restored as the 12th amendment of 1991 blocks the way for that restoration.
> 
> The Constitution (Fourth Amendment) Act 1975 was passed on January 25, 1975. Sweeping changes were brought to the constitution by this amendment. The presidential form of government was introduced in place of the parliamentary system, a one-party system was put in place instead of a multi-party system, the power of the parliament was curtailed increasing the power of the president, and the judiciary lost much of its independence, according to legal experts.
> 
> The 12th amendment restored the parliamentary system of government replacing the presidential system.
> 
> Although the fifth amendment cancelled the fourth amendment which had introduced the one party system putting BKSAL in power, it however kept the provision of the presidential government intact.
> 
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=299375
> 
> Political chaos on the making. I hope awami knows the outcome.


This was the ultimate nail on Muslim's coffin, which was seen by Prof. Azam and Nizami in 1971 thus they opposed the separation of E PAK or break up of united PAK. We, the brainless, haba, Beto Bengali Muslims that didn't realize the consequence of the Malu's conspiracy and traded off the bigger, more meaningful independence for a smaller one; lately started to pay the price by letting Rawamy/Pseudo Commie Malu's killing our sons on the streets after 37 years. Whatever crying or whining went on in last few months, couldn't derive result since disparity in power between peaceful population and Rawamy dalal was a lot. So what was deconstructed in 71, if it wasn't reconstructed with higher vigor than the legacy of Bengali-Muslim's frustration would know no bound IMO. 

I.E. I would except commie Sawal like East freaking watch would start calling me some names like RAZAKAR, JAMAATI etc. But it could have felt as the happiest man if I actually had the character to be one like Prof. Azam of Nizami. So go ahead, all Rawamy Commies to curse by the name of your 1 million rape sisters (Off course phony/Baloney) by W Pakistani soldiers.


----------



## Al-zakir

Politicisation of administration by the past BNP-Jamaat alliance government


Govt facing obstacles, PM tells JS


Thursday January 21 2010 01:49:45 AM BDT


Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina told the House Wednesday that her government is now facing problems in implementing decisions due to massive politicization of the administration by the past BNP-Jamaat alliance government, reports BSS.

"The BNP-Jamaat clique had installed their people in all spheres of the administration in a way that they are now procrastinating the present government''s activities," she said. 

The Prime Minister made the observations while responding to a supplementary raised by treasury bench member Advocate Sanjida Khanam on not maintaining Freedom Fighters'' quota in the government service.

The Leader of the House during her question-hour session also said not only the Freedom Fighters'' quota, even the women quota is not being maintained in the government service.

"The government would take proper steps so that Freedom Fighters'' quota in the government service is maintained," she said and called upon the lawmakers to provide information about such irregularities.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said all settlement offices across the country would be brought under the digital technology to ensure easy access of people to relevant land related information.

"The existing land survey system can not provide desired service to the people due to faulty, costly and time consuming land management process," she said while responding to a question of Jatiya Party lawmaker M A Jabbar during the Prime Minister''s Question-Answer session in the house.

As a result, she said her government has taken steps to prepare digital "Mouza" map and "Khatian" by using modern survey equipment for building a modern land administration in the greater national interest.

She said the Land Ministry has already undertaken a project titled Land Survey, Record Preparation and Preservation through Digital System (first phase) to this end. The works of these projects will start next year, Sheikh Hasina informed the house.

The Prime Minister said a digital archive and training center would be constructed under the land Record and Survey Department to provide better service to the people relating to land and development of human resources.

Replying to another question, she told the house that cases related to land disputes would be reduced significantly with the introduction of the digital land survey and management system.

Prime Minister and Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina told the Jatiya Sangsad that several satellite towns would be gradually developed in the area 

under the Dhaka Metropolitan Development Plan and a plan is being 

formulated for that purpose.

The approval of the Detailed Area Plan formulated for Dhaka Metropolitan Development Plan is under active consideration of the government, she told the House replying to a query from treasury bench lawmaker Alhaj Advocate Md Rahmat Ali.

Besides Dhaka City Corporation, shye said, Narayanganj, Tongi, Gazipur, Savar, Kadam Rasul, Siddirganj and Tarabo municipalities would be included in the area under Dhaka Metropolitan Development Plan. 

"The government has also plans to extend the area of Dhaka city," she said adding that the Dhaka Metropolitan Development Plan (1995-2015) has been formulated comprising an area of 590 square miles or 1,528 square kilometers. 

The demarcation of the area extends up to the north border of Gazipur municipality on the north, Dheleswari river on the south, Bangshi and Dheleswari rivers on the west and Sitaklakhya river, a part of Sonargaon thana and Meghna river on the east, the Prime Minister said.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=301776


----------



## Al-zakir

*BNP set to launch agitation next month 


BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia is likely to announce the agitation programmes next month against the Awami League-led grand alliance government*

Saturday January 23 2010 01:16:35 AM BDT


SM MIZANUR RAHMAN 


After a long hiatus following its election debacle last year, the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) is mulling anti-government agitation after consultations with like-minded political parties and professional bodies.(The Independent ) 

BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia is likely to announce the agitation programmes next month against the Awami League-led grand alliance government for signing "deal with India against national interests", attempt to scrap the fifth amendment to the constitution and "misrule."

With a full-fledged national executive committee, a 32-member advisory council in place and grass roots committees active, the BNP feels rejuvenated. It plans to hold a series of meetings with different political parties and professional bodies soon to devise a strategy to launch issue-based movements against the government. 

"We are continuously discussing with different political parties and professional bodies to gear up the movement in phases. As per the chairperson's directive, we will sit with different parties and start formal discussion and hold exchange of view meetings very soon," BNP standing committee member Goyeshwar Chandra Roy said, adding after completion of those meetings, "our chairperson will announce the next course of action next month." 

As part of its programme to enlist public support and co-operation of all sections of people, the BNP is moving ahead to launch the movement in phases hoping that it would in due course turn into a greater movement. 

The leaders said before holding discussions and meetings, BNP leaders of different tiers, including the members of standing committee and joint secretaries general, have started discussing at their own level in a bid to chalk out and identify the specific issues relating to the government's "misdeeds, misrules and anti-state agreements."

According to them, the BNP's policy makers will exchange views with different political parties and professional bodies on what the party leaders call the government's continuous repression and oppression on opposition leaders and workers. They note that there is no initiative on the part of the government to withdraw false cases filed against party chairperson Khaleda Zia, senior vice-chairman Tarique Rahman and other leaders. 

Apart from this, indecent remarks on late president Ziaur Rahman and her family members, attack on the leaders of the Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, unequal treaties with India, Tipaimukh Dam and the attempt to scrap the fifth amendment to the constitution, will come up for discussion during the proposed meetings.

Goyeshwar Chandra Roy told this reporter as the peace-loving people do not feel secure and safe anywhere under the rule of the AL, they are taken over by frustration and anger and now they are looking to the BNP to save them from this predicament.

"Repression is still continuing, BNP leaders and workers are being harassed with false cases and are being taken remand continuously, tortured, and made to give false confessions," he said adding the prime minister's latest statement in Parliament about late president Ziaur Rahman has caused deep anger among the party's rank and file. 

"We are making concerted efforts to gear up our organisational activities through holding discussions and meetings every day ahead of the movement against the autocratic government," party's joint secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir told this reporter yesterday. 

He added that the first meeting of the newly constituted national executive committee will be convened in the first week of February to discuss issues relating to the party's next course of action for waging a movement against the government.

"The BNP believes in democracy, and hence it always raises its voice against the government's autocratic attitude. The party wants to play a proactive role in order to continue democratic process," Fakhrul Islam said. 

Earlier on January 17, Khaleda Zia at a press conference said that her party would wage a movement in phases, but first they would hold discussions and exchange of views meetings with the representatives of people of all walks of life.

Opposition chief whip Zainul Abdin Faruque said that after the formation of the new committee the party became revitalised, which was a major requirement for a party that is warming up for launching a movement.

"We wanted to cooperate with the government in order to strengthen democracy but the opposition lawmakers were not tolerated from day one. The ruling party MPs, including the prime minister, have been attacking us in abusive and unparliamentary language," Zainul Abdin Faruque said.

Replying to a query about whether the BNP would join parliament, he said decision on the issue is yet to be finalised.

The opposition chief whip said when the country's democracy, independence and national interests are at risk, people will speak out, protest, and if necessary, resort to movement. 

"We hope that the national executive committee under the leadership of Khaleda Zia and Tarique Rahman will resist any conspiracy against the country and its people," he added. 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=302084


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> Investment falls drastically: Poor infrastructure, power, gas shortage blamed
> 
> 
> Statistics show that the first year of the Awami League government experienced a volatile investment scenario even compared with the emergency government



It is very natural that investments have gone down. It is only because the infrastructure for further investment was not built by the big-talking BNP. Now, if this govt builds the necessary infrastructure, that include building of power plants to increase installed capacity, there will be investment in the future irrespective of which ever group of political thieves comes to power. However, we should be watchful of any political garbage coming out again from another Hawa Bhaban.


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^^^
> *Bangladeshis never learned from past.*



When you are fond of criticizing all Bangladeshis in BIG LETTERS, did you yourself learn from all the mistakes of the past govt Party?


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^^

O.K big boss. Let us see how your favorite Awami change people lives. One year gone. Forget about us. We are not in power now.


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> Hawa Bhaban.



Is the kind of rule of thug are consider heavenly to you. You have come to power with the promised of changed(din bodol). Is this kind of changed people of bd wished for?



> Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) men fight over 'admission trade'
> 
> 
> 
> 30 hurt; shops, vehicles vandalised
> 
> 
> Friday January 29 2010 08:32:43 AM BDT
> 
> 
> At least 30 people, including three policemen, were injured yesterday in a clash between the Bangladesh Chhatra League units of city's Jagannath University and Govt Kabi Nazrul College over an alleged admission trade.(The Daily Star )
> 
> Police and sources said the clash ensued when some BCL men of Kabi Nazrul College beat up Joy and Safayet, members of the Jagannath University unit BCL, who came to lobby for a fresher's admission to the institution around 3:00pm. The college students also snatched admit card of the admission seeker from them, sources added.
> 
> Receiving minor injuries Joy and Safayet returned to Jagannath campus. Around 3:30pm accompanied by fellow students they launched an attack on Nazrul College campus.
> 
> The group vandalised several vehicles, including private cars and motorcycles of the college principal, vice principal and office staff.
> 
> They also hurled brickbats at the buildings in the residential area of the college.
> 
> The opposite group also reorganised themselves and hit back the attackers. Witnesses said the two groups had been chasing one another for over two hours. Movement of vehicles on the adjacent roads reduced for a while and shops were closed fearing attack.
> 
> Cadres of both groups carried and used wood sticks, hockey sticks and sharp weapons in the clash.
> 
> The injured BCL men of both sides received treatment at different hospitals including National Medical College Hospital and Sumana Clinic.
> 
> The college unit BCL President Mohiuddin Sarker blamed the university unit Chhatra League for clash. He claimed that attackers exploded two hand-made bombs on the college campus.
> 
> Nazrul College sources said some BCL leaders of Jagannath University were allegedly earning money by arranging admissions for students to the college. The college unit Chhatra League men are also involved in this illegal trade.
> 
> Police charged batons to disperse the groups.
> 
> Sub-Inspector Sirajul Islam of Sutrapur Police Station said Chhatra League men threw brickbats that wounded at least three policemen.
> -----------------------------
> Photo Caption : Chhatra League activists of Jagannath University launch an attack on the Kabi Nazrul College in the city yesterday. Photo: Shafiqul Alam
> 
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=302852


----------



## Skies

@ M_saint

I'm Confused! Say me clearly, either you respect BD people or not? If not then why? For AL govt.? If you dislike BD for AL then I have no problem but otherwise I have problem.

@ mod
Delete post #691 and 692 immediately, pls! Otherwise, any new member from BD will say PDF is horrible.


----------



## Jako

Bap re bap....ki khisti- khasta!!!... .chill down guys,sort out ur problems through pms not in an open forum,it makes the forum dirty and not to mention ur image infront of others......mathay thanda pani dhalen darkar porle!


----------



## M_Saint

brotherbangladesh said:


> @ M_saint
> 
> I'm Confused! Say me clearly, either you respect BD people or not? If not then why? For AL govt.? If you dislike BD for AL then I have no problem but otherwise I have problem.
> 
> @ mod
> Delete post #691 and 692 immediately, pls! Otherwise, any new member from BD will say PDF is horrible.


Dear Brother Brotherbangladesh, 

For thirty long years by sheeding blood (for real), working heart-out, donating more than half of everything that I've earned; I've been serving the people of BD for you to judge whether I like them or not. I would tell you a small story that goes like a few years ago, I started to finance constracting a project of a primary school in Dhaka, purely on a business purpose but as it went along, it turned out to be a very losing concern and I wanted to stop financing on it since I was a third/no party, whose name wouldn't show up anywhere but when I visited the place, I found out that it was a proverty-ridden area where poor kids would mostly study. I was brought to my conscience and completed the projected by counting around 13 lac TK loss; especially when I didn't have enough money and I had to borrow it by high interest. My entire life was like that. Now please think about it that the school wasn't in my territory, no one would ever recognize my dedication and I had to return the money with interest. I did it just because poor kids would study there. So brother, please judge me whether I respect BD people or not. And that is just one example of many of its types in my versatile pathachala. 

Brother, during my staying in BD; I witnessed Awamy Murderer's innocent killings on GOVT Commerce College of CTG and saved some of them, CMCH, Hathazari, Rangunia; Saw how non-ideal political cadres of BNP, AL acted as oppose to idealists Chatra Shibir. In DMCH, I used to sleep in BNP'S VPs room. In BUET, I used to hang out with Commie, AL, BNP'S supporters just to justify them. So, I grew up seeing almost all major party's student politicians, walked 100s of miles in villiages at early age, donated blood and money for poors . Then coming in age, almost half of my income went to BD for its betterment. So, please tell me what does this reflect to you? I* gave up only on when entire army top-brass, Gaan Paapi, Intellectual Class of a nation betryaed with its patriotic force.* _Yes it was Awamy and commie shaitans that I disliked because of their dids not that I was born with hate._ please forgive me for cursing Eastwatch shaitan and the reasons for such were many. You can find from archieve on how bad of cursing that haramzada started against me first after I caught him lying red-handed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

M_Saint said:


> Dear Brother Brotherbangladesh,
> 
> For thirty long years by sheeding blood (for real), working heart-out, donating more than half of everything that I've earned; I've been serving the people of BD for you to judge whether I like them or not. I would tell you a small story that goes like a few years ago, I started to finance constracting a project of a primary school in Dhaka, purely on a business purpose but as it went along, it turned out to be a very losing concern and I wanted to stop financing on it since I was a third/no party, whose name wouldn't show up anywhere but when I visited the place, I found out that it was a proverty-ridden area where poor kids would mostly study. I was brought to my conscience and completed the projected by counting around 13 lac TK loss; especially when I didn't have enough money and I had to borrow it by high interest. My entire life was like that. Now please think about it that the school wasn't in my territory, no one would ever recognize my dedication and I had to return the money with interest. I did it just because poor kids would study there. So brother, please judge me whether I respect BD people or not. And that is just one example of many of its types in my versatile pathachala.
> 
> Brother, during my staying in BD; I witnessed Awamy Murderer's innocent killings on GOVT Commerce College of CTG and saved some of them, CMCH, Hathazari, Rangunia; Saw how non-ideal political cadres of BNP, AL acted as oppose to idealists Chatra Shibir. In DMCH, I used to sleep in BNP'S VPs room. In BUET, I used to hang out with Commie, AL, BNP'S supporters just to justify them. So, I grew up seeing almost all major party's student politicians, walked 100s of miles in villiages at early age, donated blood and money for poors . Then coming in age, almost half of my income went to BD for its betterment. So, please tell me what does this reflect to you? I* gave up only on when entire army top-brass, Gaan Paapi, Intellectual Class of a nation betryaed with its patriotic force.* _Yes it was Awamy and commie shaitans that I disliked because of their dids not that I was born with hate._ please forgive me for cursing Eastwatch shaitan and the reasons for such were many. You can find from archieve on how bad of cursing that haramzada started against me first after I caught him lying red-handed.



I can understand your grief. In past (2002-2007) Chatra Shibir workers used to persuade me to join with them in peaceful activities. But I did not like them in that time at all. Also I always hate AL&#8217;s workers, I know about their bad mentality. It seems to me that they are just sinner, misguided and non patriot. They (also many BNP&#8217;s worker) just work for self greed and benefits. But, now (living in different place and time), after long time I&#8217;ve understood that it was wrong to dislike Chatra Shibir&#8217;s workers. Cos, now, I believe that they are patriot, they have morality, and unlike from other party&#8217;s workers.

BTW, I know that both you guys are not bad, so do not act as bad. And do not distort both of your image.


----------



## leonblack08

Mr.M_Saint,

My request to you,*STOP being Sanctimonious*.Especially after reading your last 2 posts,I can not resist myself from saying this.

Previously I had a quite respect for you,despite the fact that we were often engaged in debates.But still I thought you are a good follower of Islam.

*BUT,*reading that two posts,I am now totally convinced that I was indeed wrong.
*No civilised Muslim would be able to use the language,under any circumstances,which you have posted in post # 689 and 692.*

If you were really as good a muslim,as you *"pretend"* to be,you could have just debunk EW's claims in a civilised manner.
If he had abused you,you should have reported his post and then ask Allah to give hedayat.

BUT it was YOU,who deliberately provoked *(post # 689)*EW to use foul language.And then you showed your true face at *post#692*.

*You clearly are showing how big hypocrite you are by using that foul,****** and disgusting words.* 

*You talk about Islam and how AL is destroying Islam in BD.But I say,when there are people like you present,AL don't need to destroy Islam.You people are enough to do that job.*

Whatever respect I had for you,just blew with those.because I know you are nothing *BUT a big HYPOCRITE*.So please stop pretending about being *Islamic* 


*P.S.:*

You can show your class by abusing me,But that will only strengthen my realisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Mr.M_Saint,
> 
> My request to you,*STOP being Sanctimonious*.Especially after reading your last 2 posts,I can not resist myself from saying this.
> 
> Previously I had a quite respect for you,despite the fact that we were often engaged in debates.But still I thought you are a good follower of Islam.
> 
> *BUT,*reading that two posts,I am now totally convinced that I was indeed wrong.
> *No civilised Muslim would be able to use the language,under any circumstances,which you have posted in post # 689 and 692.*
> 
> If you were really as good a muslim,as you *"pretend"* to be,you could have just debunk EW's claims in a civilised manner.
> If he had abused you,you should have reported his post and then ask Allah to give hedayat.
> 
> BUT it was YOU,who deliberately provoked *(post # 689)*EW to use foul language.And then you showed your true face at *post#692*.
> 
> *You clearly are showing how big hypocrite you are by using that foul,****** and disgusting words.*
> 
> *You talk about Islam and how AL is destroying Islam in BD.But I say,when there are people like you present,AL don't need to destroy Islam.You people are enough to do that job.*
> 
> Whatever respect I had for you,just blew with those.because I know you are nothing *BUT a big HYPOCRITE*.So please stop pretending about being *Islamic*
> 
> 
> *P.S.:*
> 
> You can show your class by abusing me,But that will only strengthen my realisation.




Leo bhai. We are human and sometime emotion takes over logic and sanity. I know M-saint(ahmed) persoanlly. He is a good human and wellwisher of Bd but awami munafiqs activity would screw up any body's scanity. If we did not care about our native country than we would not show any emotion what so ever however we can not tolarate awami's anti-islamic agendas and bharat loving. Without Islamic principal, bd can go to hell as far as our concern. Time has come for all mumin to Unite against awami munafiqs. I hope you understand and would like to see in our side as I believe you are mumin.


----------



## M_Saint

Seeing the unjust massacre, buchering tactics of Palestinians by criminal ISROs; many analysts commented that ISROs repeated CROC tears of phony 'Holocaust victimization' was indeed to make
real holocaust possible on Arabs. Similarly Bharati dalal, pseudo commie, Rawamy Kukur's accusations against patriotic forces were to make their looting, theivery and grabbing desire possible that was understood only by few like Mahmudur Rahman and A. Mohiuddin etc. Amardesh would just reveal that in so-called Indian given,democratic BD , 

1. Amardesh Online Edition

2. Amardesh Online Edition


----------



## TopCat

*SC dismisses pleas against 5th amendment verdict *




The Supreme Court on Tuesday dismissed two leave-to-appeal petitions against a High Court verdict that had declared illegal and unconstitutional the Fifth Amendment to the Constitution with some observations and modifications. 


The six-member bench of the Appellate Division, headed by Chief Justice Md Tafazzul Islam, pronounced the order saying, &#8220;The petitions are dismissed with modifications and observations.&#8221;


The modifications and observations were not available immediately. 


The amendment legitimised all the governments that had been in power following the coup of August 15, 1975 till April 9, 1979 including late president Ziaur Rahman's ascension to the presidency.


BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain and three SC lawyers Tajul Islam, Kamruzzaman Bhuiyan and Munshi Ahsan Kabir filed two separate leave to appeal petitions with the SC against the HC verdict in May last year.


Though they were not originally parties of the case, the BNP leader and three others filed the petitions obtaining SC permission when the present government decided not to appeal against the HC verdict.


During the hearing for sixth day on Monday, principal state counsel in this case Advocate Mahmudul Islam told the apex court that parliament cannot ratify the martial law, since it cannot issue the martial law proclamation.


Earlier on January 3, the SC lifted its four-year-old stay order on the HC verdict that had declared the Fifth Amendment illegal and unconstitutional.


In August 2005 the HC declared illegal and void the fifth amendment to the constitution, rendering illegal the regimes of Khandaker Moshtaque Ahmed, Abu Sadaat Mohammad Sayem, and Maj Gen Ziaur Rahman between August 15, 1975 and April 9, 1979.


----------



## TopCat

*SC order restores principles of &#8217;72 Constitution: Shafique *



Law Minister Shafique Ahmed said Tuesday the principles and characteristics of 1972 Constitution have been restored following the Supreme Court order on fifth amendment case. 


The amendment legitimised all the governments that had been in power following the coup of August 15, 1975 till April 9, 1979 including late president Ziaur Rahman's ascension to the presidency.


An Appellate Division bench in the morning dismissed two leave-to-appeal petitions against a 2005 High Court verdict declaring the amendment illegal and unconstitutional.


The law minister said the SC order is a milestone in establishing the rule of law of the country. 


The order has paved the way for establishing a democratic and non-communal society, he said, adding the government will take next course of actions as per the notifications and observations by the apex court. 


Shafique Ahmed said the government will send a reference to the Law Commission after receiving the copy of the order for necessary recommendations. The government will act as per the law commission&#8217;s recommendations, he added. 


The minister said the spirit of the Liberation War of the country and four principles of the state which were in the 1972 Constitution have been restored following the SC order. 


He said it has been established that the parliament cannot legitimise the martial law and the constitutional amendments brought under such rule.


----------



## Al-zakir

So Iajdani
will your government reinstate the 72 constitution as it was in 72 without any mention of allah or islam?


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> So Iajdani
> will your government reinstate the 72 constitution as it was in 72 without any mention of allah or islam?



To tell you the truth, current constitution as it is now is very misleading. Our whole constitution revolves around secular concept including all laws and rights (familly and inheritance is the only exception), but the first few words contradicts the whole constitution. It would be better to streamline things and go back to the original. If someday the majority (must be absolute majority, 75% and above) wants a Islamic constitution then you should go to Islamic constitution with Sharia law. Until then we are better off with Secular constitution which does not restrict any right of Muslim or Islam but it include the rights of other religion.

Here in Bangladesh, secular does not mean religion less which is in American constitution or in Russian or in many other constitution rather it ensures equal rights to every religion.

Whether govt will go back to original 1972 constitution or not will depend on the SC observation which is yet to be published. We have to wait and see but it will be close to 1972 constitution.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> To tell you the truth, current constitution as it is now is very misleading. Our whole constitution revolves around secular concept including all laws and rights (familly and inheritance is the only exception), but the first few words contradicts the whole constitution. It would be better to streamline things and go back to the original. If someday the majority (must be absolute majority, 75&#37; and above) wants a Islamic constitution then you should go to Islamic constitution with Sharia law. Until then we are better off with Secular constitution which does not restrict any right of Muslim or Islam but it include the rights of other religion.
> 
> Here in Bangladesh, secular does not mean religion less which is in American constitution or in Russian or in many other constitution rather it ensures equal rights to every religion.
> 
> Whether govt will go back to original 1972 constitution or not will depend on the SC observation which is yet to be published. We have to wait and see but it will be close to 1972 constitution.


Even if your claim is right however...
What is the harm having the current constitution since we have it last 30 years? We are 90% muslim state so it only fair that we have some islamic Ideology in highest law in the land.

In current constitution we have Tawakkatu allah(Absolute trust in allah), Bismillah and state religion Islam which wasn't included in 72 cinstitution. Now what does awami leauge has problem with trusting Allah as a muslim is not clear to me. Perhpas you can explain it me.

If we go back to 72 constitution than islamic party will be banned thus do you think it's possible to ban party like jamat e islami or other right wings pary in todays bangaldesh and how democatic would that be?

What is the harm having islamic party so long they obey the rules and regulation of the country?


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Even if your claim is right however...
> What is the harm having the current constitution since we have it last 30 years? We are 90% muslim state so it only fair that we have some islamic Ideology in highest law in the land.


That is debatable. You live in America, and ofcourse as a citizen of USA you dont want only Chrisitianity has the say on constitution. Same way Hindus and Buddhist will feel in our country if we do so. We want a inclusive society not a divided society.


> In current constitution we have Tawakkatu allah(Absolute trust in allah), Bismillah and state religion Islam which wasn't included in 72 cinstitution. Now what does awami leauge has problem with trusting Allah as a muslim is not clear to me. Perhpas you can explain it me.


In 72 constitution, it said Secularism, Nationalism, Socialism and Democracy. It includes everything means its inclusive. It did not exclued Islam.



> If we go back to 72 constitution than islamic party will be banned thus do you think it's possible to ban party like jamat e islami or other right wings pary in todays bangaldesh and how democatic would that be?



Even with current constitution, Jamaat had to refine/ammend its constituion. With current Jamaat constituion they included Parliament is the ultimate authority of making laws, Equal rights to female, Rights of other religion to enlist to that party. With this constitution Jamaat does not have any problem to remain and practice as a political party in Bangladesh. There might be some other recommendation coming from the Election Comission and they should be open to adopt to those.



> What is the harm having islamic party so long they obey the rules and regulation of the country?



No problem as long as they obey the law of the land.


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^^

Your party in power and you have 2/3 rd majority thus you do whatever please you though I must warn you the Consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Your party in power and you have 2/3 rd majority thus you do whatever please you though I must warn you the Consequences.



Thats not my party and I dont belong to any party. I retired from BNP, 12 years ago.


----------



## Skies

Dose Islami Saria system mean that people from other religion will not get equal rights?

BTW,


iajdani said:


> Thats not my party and I dont belong to any party. I retired from BNP, 12 years ago.



It means people change their thinking. Let's see what I will think after 12 years.


----------



## Al-zakir

Imagine the Atrocity of these bastards. These low life draken can not even let the zia sleep in peace in his grave. No wonder these zahanami sick family become the target of hate killing......

text in bangla
::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## Skies

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Your party in power and you have 2/3 rd majority thus you do whatever please you though I must warn you the Consequences.



There could be several types of bad consequences if constitution will change:

Consequence in social and culture:  There will be some bad consequence in our typical social and Islamic cultural systems if Islamic rules will practice in less extent.

Consequence in politics: Conflict and dispute among political parties will increase. Economy can be vulnerable.

Consequence in international strategy: I do not think there is any harmful consequence or change in our international level or politics. But India could be benefited.

Consequence in Muslim community: Max Muslim can be badly bothered by this constitutional change which could provoke problems.

Consequence in Practice of Islam: Practicing Islam can be hampered.

Consequence in rising of extremist: People can be more radical than before which could provoke regular terrorism.

So which consequences are you think about? All?


----------



## Skies

Al-zakir said:


> Imagine the Atrocity of these bastards. These low life draken can not even let the zia sleep in peace in his grave. No wonder these zahanami sick family become the target of hate killing......
> 
> text in bangla
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::



One thing needs to consider! We should not have any problem either there is any death body of Zia or not. We do not need to worship like AL dose to Mujib. If we like Zia then we will pray for him and we will remember his visions. That's all. But clearly AL is trying to bulling people and provoking only problems. We should not be extremist like AL.


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> Leo bhai. We are human and sometime emotion takes over logic and sanity. I know M-saint(ahmed) persoanlly. He is a good human and wellwisher of Bd but awami munafiqs activity would screw up any body's scanity. If we did not care about our native country than we would not show any emotion what so ever however we can not tolarate awami's anti-islamic agendas and bharat loving. Without Islamic principal, bd can go to hell as far as our concern. Time has come for all mumin to Unite against awami munafiqs. I hope you understand and would like to see in our side as I believe you are mumin.


I am not an AL member. I am a neutral person here. I truthfully stated that because BNP failed to give importance to the building of power stations, BD economy is suffering now. It is because a capitalist will not build a production factory, if he is not guaranterd supply of power. Will you invest, Mr. Zakir in such a situation when power will not be supplied to your factory? 

So, if someone does not like my statement above he is supposed to come out with his counter logic. But, I was responded with abuse which I also responded with similar abuse.

I wonder why some people say all those nasty things in the name of Islam. I stick to my comments about the relationship between power supply and investment. I invite others to challenge my statement.

By the way, an article was published in the weekly ROBBAR in may 2005 that dealt with this relationship. I was the writer of that article. Someone can find out that article from Robbar archieve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

brotherbangladesh said:


> There could be several types of bad consequences if constitution will change:
> 
> Consequence in social and culture:  There will be some bad consequence in our typical social and Islamic cultural systems if Islamic rules will practice in less extent.
> 
> Consequence in politics: Conflict and dispute among political parties will increase. Economy can be vulnerable.
> 
> Consequence in international strategy: I do not think there is any harmful consequence or change in our international level or politics. But India could be benefited.
> 
> Consequence in Muslim community: Max Muslim can be badly bothered by this constitutional change which could provoke problems.
> 
> Consequence in Practice of Islam: Practicing Islam can be hampered.
> 
> Consequence in rising of extremist: People can be more radical than before which could provoke regular terrorism.
> 
> So which consequences are you think about? All?



You sum it up very well and I apreciate your input. It's time to forget our political back ground (right wing party) and unite just as muslim to rise jihad against munafiq government to hold our idendity high. Remember if we fail than there will not be future for our next generation. Time is coming brother so be ready.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Mr.M_Saint,
> 
> My request to you,*STOP being Sanctimonious*.Especially after reading your last 2 posts,I can not resist myself from saying this.
> 
> Previously I had a quite respect for you,despite the fact that we were often engaged in debates.But still I thought you are a good follower of Islam.
> 
> *BUT,*reading that two posts,I am now totally convinced that I was indeed wrong.
> *No civilised Muslim would be able to use the language,under any circumstances,which you have posted in post # 689 and 692.*
> 
> If you were really as good a muslim,as you *"pretend"* to be,you could have just debunk EW's claims in a civilised manner.
> If he had abused you,you should have reported his post and then ask Allah to give hedayat.
> 
> BUT it was YOU,who deliberately provoked *(post # 689)*EW to use foul language.And then you showed your true face at *post#692*.
> 
> *You clearly are showing how big hypocrite you are by using that foul,****** and disgusting words.*
> 
> *You talk about Islam and how AL is destroying Islam in BD.But I say,when there are people like you present,AL don't need to destroy Islam.You people are enough to do that job.*
> 
> Whatever respect I had for you,just blew with those.because I know you are nothing *BUT a big HYPOCRITE*.So please stop pretending about being *Islamic*
> 
> 
> *P.S.:*
> 
> You can show your class by abusing me,But that will only strengthen my realisation.


Claiming to be a scion of Uttara, having cozy intelligent military-outfit, breeding hornet nest; it's easy to be a Buddhi Bepari/Eloquent Critic, right Leon AKA Ashiqui of Mir-Jafari BD-Military? Now if you are to be a justice to judge my Muslimiat by the last 2 posts then you probably have been waiting for me to explode, let my demon out after hearing repeated Satanic Versuses of EW but staying silent, right? Otherwise where were you when fiery of Shukor, Kukory Bangla eloquence were thrown at me? You saw my deliberate provocation in post # 689 but never looked at hundred of his unfounded/distorted allegations against Tariq, Coco that could provoke someone, right again Mr. Mir Jafari Army Lover? 

Now let me get it straight. you don't need to present me anywhere as a model-Muslim since I've admitted that I don't have character to be a simple Islamic activist. And I'm not hurt at all when you say bad things about me but I don't represent Islam. Infect people that do, hardly have luxary to be a keyboard warrior like us. Just because I'm a jack of many trades, I can talk out of mind with different flavors but hardly rises up to have a side kick against opposition like a misky saitan does (Except against Indians). By cursing EW, I certainly don't feel proud but that just pep talk, next time more intense one would follow. Because, "Nengta jakhan hoyasee takhan aar ghomta diye loove ki"? 

Soo you had respect for me? Sorry for losing it but your efforts for buying pre-emption for not getting cursed at the end correlate your cunnigness of having sidekicks throughout your post on my weak-links thus your claim of having any prior respect hardly holds any water. BTW, everyone isn't worth to be cursed out, hope U would get my drift.


----------



## leonblack08

Did you prepare the speech taking so many days??

Your hypocrisy is evident again on your post.

Just because someone accuses some political figure,*it should never lead to words relating to his mother or family.It should have been countered with counter-arguments.*That's called decency,which *you lack*.No matter how old you are or how many trades you have mastered,the truth is that.


And I do not care about a nobody like you abusing me,abuse me and get your post reported,as easy as that.I am not scared of your abuses.
It is the only best thing you can do,abuse others.Do you understand that,Mr."Saint" living in New York,who previously lived in Air Bases and cantonments around the country,and also jack of many trades??

I respect everyone on the board with whom I enjoy debating and hence learning new things.Besides my parents have taught me to respect people older than myself.You see,I am not an over learned person.That's the reason I had some respect for you,(as you were* pretending*(which I was unaware of) to be a good muslim)one can learn many things from such people,as I do not think myself as a proper follower of Islam,I lack many things,which I accept.*At least better than being a Hypocrite.*

But Now forget it,you aren't worth it.You can no longer use your sheep hide to fool people.You just reassured me that I was wrong on my assumption earlier.

As I said earlier,you can abuse me if you want,but that's not going to do any bit of harm to me.You will just show your class to everyone here.

And you are right on this:
*"Nengta jakhan hoyasee takhan aar ghomta diye loove ki"?*

Now that your real face is out,So carry on with your objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Did you prepare the speech taking so many days??
> 
> Your hypocrisy is evident again on your post.
> 
> Just because someone accuses some political figure,*it should never lead to words relating to his mother or family.It should have been countered with counter-arguments.*That's called decency,which *you lack*.No matter how old you are or how many trades you have mastered,the truth is that.
> 
> 
> And I do not care about a nobody like you abusing me,abuse me and get your post reported,as easy as that.I am not scared of your abuses.
> It is the only best thing you can do,abuse others.Do you understand that,Mr."Saint" living in New York,who previously lived in Air Bases and cantonments around the country,and also jack of many trades??
> 
> I respect everyone on the board with whom I enjoy debating and hence learning new things.Besides my parents have taught me to respect people older than myself.You see,I am not an over learned person.That's the reason I had some respect for you,(as you were* pretending*(which I was unaware of) to be a good muslim)one can learn many things from such people,as I do not think myself as a proper follower of Islam,I lack many things,which I accept.*At least better than being a Hypocrite.*
> 
> But Now forget it,you aren't worth it.You can no longer use your sheep hide to fool people.You just reassured me that I was wrong on my assumption earlier.
> 
> As I said earlier,you can abuse me if you want,but that's not going to do any bit of harm to me.You will just show your class to everyone here.
> 
> And you are right on this:
> *"Nengta jakhan hoyasee takhan aar ghomta diye loove ki"?*
> 
> Now that your real face is out,So carry on with your objective.


Someone didn't only accuse some political figures but that someone demonized, demeaned others as well even after he was repeatedly rebutted with logic and rational. So, one-flavored eyes with widely shut could see the hypocracy of his/her, whose-re "Dekhke nahe tar chalan baka". See, I cursed EW but "Gatradaha" happened to be yours, which mirrored your own claim of "Just because someone accuses some political figure,*it should never lead to words relating to his mother or family.It should have been countered with counter-arguments.*That's called decency,which *you lack*." in one hand and contradicted "Contention of hypocracy" that U tried to established. So, it wasn't facile to hide behind the veneer *Mr. Hypocracte's hypocrate*. 

Since learning is a process from cradle to grave, no one is over learned; only except fascist-commie-saitans. So, I could be a Tokai or feudal near at Air-base but don't boast my class as "scion of Uttara"or Eloquent (Sanctimonious.) Budhi bepari, for whom there is hardly anything left over to be ruined. And thanks for repeating for having respect in the past as you claimed but I've decided myself to pay my innocent brother's blood with interest after seeing like of yours supporting Lathi-Baitha mayhem, so no thanks indeed. Thus for fukc's sake don't claim to respect me anymore. 

Finallly, copying and reversing the meaning of my saying just to throw back at me wouldn't work because art of re-reversing it isn't that of a daunting task. If you have a "Creative Satta" then bring it on. As Tokai always picks up, I'm ready to see how much more of you have left over.

You see I don't need days to prepare to reply as I'm a Tokai not a "Scion of Uttara" or "Ashiqui of aristocratic back stabbers".


----------



## TopCat

Guys... back to topic please... lots of thing happening now in BD.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> You see I don't need days to prepare to reply as I'm a Tokai not a "Scion of Uttara" or "Ashiqui of aristocratic back stabbers".



Oh thanks for all the titles,I really am flattered. 

And as for the rest of your posts,I repeat again:*you can never insult one's family using those foul languages under any circumstances.*

But it seems you are happy with your deed and justifying your language.And also giving me some interesting titles.

Carry on with your cryptic posts.I don't want to waste my time further with a person who doesn't have any decency.

Adios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Here in Bangladesh, secular does not mean religion less which is in American constitution or in Russian or in many other constitution rather it ensures equal rights to every religion.
> 
> Whether govt will go back to original 1972 constitution or not will depend on the SC observation which is yet to be published. We have to wait and see but it will be close to 1972 constitution.



In America, the lawmakers and the President have to take oath on Bible. Every Dollar note reads, 'In God we trust.' Secularism does not, therefore, necessarily mean a Godless country. Every western country's main faith is Christianity. In their case, seculiarity means that they have not allowed religious laws enacted by the Churches to supercede secular laws (or Civil Laws) that have evolved throughout the centuries. But, they remain essentially Christian countries.

Bismillah, Islam and Allah do not go against the concept of secularism. The 1972 Constitution intentionally omitted these words loved by the general masses. But, then the Govt forced us to listen to Hindu Geeta in the radios in the early morning. So, this was AL style of secularism. Out is Islam, but in is Hinduism in the name of Bangalitya. So, this is AL standard.

BD population fought against Pakistani occupation army, but they did not fight against Islam - we have to understand that. But, AL intentionally tries to mingle these two distinct things into one nasty thing.

Before a govt decides to get rid of a few important theological words out of Constitution, it should ask the verdict of the population. A political party is in power for a five year term, but the Constitution is not for a 5 year term, it is almost permanent like a State itself. Therefore, people's opinions must be sought before changing words in the Constitution. A 2/3rd majority by the adult population will be needed.

People did not vote for AL because they have become anti-Islam. Instead of building the country's economy, SH is only here to disregard the sentiment of our population. AL will suffer in the next election as a consequence.

Before taking every meal, we start with the word, 'Bismillah.' It is part of our culture. So, why AL should try get rid of that word from the very Constition of the country where more than 85% of the population are devout Muslims.

AL is digging its own graves by this type of deceitful acts. Not only that, it is also taking the country towards a civil war, in which the Mullahs will certainly prevail, and people like us who believe in a BD that will be fully developed in western model, will be the losers.

Who knows, this could be what India wants and the shallow-minded SH has fallen into this trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> In America, the lawmakers and the President have to take oath on Bible. Every Dollar note reads, 'In God we trust.' Secularism does not, therefore, necessarily mean a Godless country. Every western country's main faith is Christianity. In their case, seculiarity means that they have not allowed religious laws enacted by the Churches to supercede secular laws (or Civil Laws) that have evolved throughout the centuries. But, they remain essentially Christian countries.
> 
> Bismillah, Islam and Allah do not go against the concept of secularism. The 1972 Constitution intentionally omitted these words loved by the general masses. But, then the Govt forced us to listen to Hindu Geeta in the radios in the early morning. So, this was AL style of secularism. Out is Islam, but in is Hinduism in the name of Bangalitya. So, this is AL standard.
> 
> BD population fought against Pakistani occupation army, but they did not fight against Islam - we have to understand that. But, AL intentionally tries to mingle these two distinct things into one nasty thing.
> 
> Before a govt decides to get rid of a few important theological words out of Constitution, it should ask the verdict of the population. A political party is in power for a five year term, but the Constitution is not for a 5 year term, it is almost permanent like a State itself. Therefore, people's opinions must be sought before changing words in the Constitution. A 2/3rd majority by the adult population will be needed.
> 
> People did not vote for AL because they have become anti-Islam. Instead of building the country's economy, SH is only here to disregard the sentiment of our population. AL will suffer in the next election as a consequence.
> 
> Before taking every meal, we start with the word, 'Bismillah.' It is part of our culture. So, why AL should try get rid of that word from the very Constition of the country where more than 85&#37; of the population are devout Muslims.
> 
> AL is digging its own graves by this type of deceitful acts. Not only that, it is also taking the country towards a civil war, in which the Mullahs will certainly prevail, and people like us who believe in a BD that will be fully developed in western model, will be the losers.
> 
> Who knows, this could be what India wants and the shallow-minded SH has fallen into this trap.




Allthoug you have ill feeling toward me however I apprecite this post. Well thought out input and touch of reality that AL should absorb.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Guys... back to topic please... lots of thing happening now in BD.


Whilest hearts of the heartless and mind of the mindless of fascists Rawamy-Commies would calculately lie (The Daily Sangram || Oldest bangla daily newspaper) after the fall of one of their satanic comrades to score on opponents and distract their failures to run the country; only the admitting hearts of heartfull would show the path of truism and offer help (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::) to bring peace and sanity. The sorrowful irony though is that in a country full of tout, traitors know how to change color. The fukc force, brutal-ineffective satanic police has just taken away another beautiful life ???? ?????? ?????? ??????????????? ????? ????? ???? ????? ???? ??????? || The Daily Sangram. The Rawamy lust for blood hasn't been witnessed by the new generation but thanks to the RAW's real jack azz Commies that have gifted the nation such opportunity.


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> Allthoug you have ill feeling toward me however I apprecite this post. Well thought out input and touch of reality that AL should absorb.



Before being carried away and falling into seduction, please read the following article to learn that RAW agents had even let their bears grow feet long, married Muslim women and galvanized into our societies. Here we go, 

Raw at War-Genesis of Secret Agencies in Ancient India

Moreover, RAW's phase 2 mission for destruction of BD's economy, academic serenity, regression of FDI & HDI have already been succeeded and it has got transit along with other Indian requirements from stooge Rawamies. Segregation of BNP from Islamic parties are also been done. So it doesn't matter if BNP comes to power in the next time. You can sense it by idiot Khaleda's meeting with Malu deplomat in that regard. INDIANS would never let us rise, thus they have made sure of enough of RAWAMY-COMMIE's presence in army, admin, police's top brasses as well.


----------



## Al-zakir

Man awami is going haywire. I guess awami is screwed. 

...::: The Daily Dinkal :::... Internet .:. Edition


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> Man awami is going haywire. I guess awami is screwed.
> 
> ...::: The Daily Dinkal :::... Internet .:. Edition


Dear Zakir Vhai,

If U were to think that AWAMIES unconsiously went haywire then you would only kid yourself. As I predicted rightly in the earlier post that they would dramatise/sensatize their own murders by shifting the blame on others(JI) just to distract people, it didn't take a day. See, growing up with them and knowing their moves; it wasn't a rokect science to predict it. In "Amar Fanschi Chai", author Rentu clearly stated how SH capitalized the murder of Ruful Basunia. That is politics of dead body, i.e cunning fascism by creating emotional hodge-podge. I guess commie being her prime advisors now, she doesn't need Stalin to come out from gravyard to whisper in order to become a political statistician.


----------



## M_Saint

Damn ! The Rawamy-commie Haramkhors aren't even sparing journalists from their fascist acts. This is what "Sonar Bangla Wala" Commie shaitans have brought for 156 Miliion Muslims.

Amardesh Online Edition


And the relentless killings of the finest human beings go unpunished in the Malu-Commie created Banana Republic as well..

Amardesh Online Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

M_Saint said:


> Dear Zakir Vhai,
> 
> If U were to think that AWAMIES unconsiously went haywire then you would only kid yourself. As I predicted rightly in the earlier post that they would dramatise/sensatize their own murders by shifting the blame on others(JI) just to distract people, it didn't take a day. See, growing up with them and knowing their moves; it wasn't a rokect science to predict it. In "Amar Fanschi Chai", author Rentu clearly stated how SH capitalized the murder of Ruful Basunia. That is politics of dead body, i.e cunning fascism by creating emotional hodge-podge. I guess commie being her prime advisors now, she doesn't need Stalin to come out from gravyard to whisper in order to become a political statistician.




Bhai jaan, I know how con and deceptive these dalal are however 



> BREAKING NEWS
> BCL leader gunned down
> Fri, Feb 12th, 2010 10:53 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka, Feb 12 (bdnews24.com)-Bangladesh Chhatra League president of Dhaka ward 15, ABM Faruk, 33, was gunned down in Manikdi in the city said police.
> 
> Deputy commissioner of police of Gulshan Hafiz Akhter told bdnews24.com that Faruk was gunned down by unidentified assailants as he was about to enter the field of Manikdi Adorsho Biddyaniketan at about 9.30pm.
> 
> He was then taken to the Dhaka Medical College Hospital in a critical state and was being operated upon at 10.45pm.
> 
> bdnews24.com/gma/lh/ta/2254


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> Bhai jaan, I know how con and deceptive these dalal are however


Zakir Vhai, I've very good take on why "Sonar Bangla Walas" gun down each other. None but the discrepency of the distribution of their robbing goods, land and money. 

Anyway, some thing way more serious, I guess the final phase of the destruction of Islamic parties have already started. If you could remember, I've predicted this final nailing right after 5th amendment's verdict. Awamy-Commie moves are so predictable that even any conscious observer can figure it out but why BNP/JI's can't buy hedge against those cocon's onslaught? Do they possess donkey's brain or they are defenceless because of the unipolarity of the world, where IND has been taking free ride on uncle just to anhilate us. I guess if the Chinese or PAK-MIL doesn't get aggressive to discipline IND then JI should quiet politics in BD because it doesn't make sense to be harrased for people that don't realize the value of teeth, when they possess it, thanks. 

BTW, where are the world community, amnesty & Unheard Voices? Aren't you seeing what happens to BD, or JI/Shibiries aren't your men as Rosevelt had called Nicaragua as his SOB thus needed to be protected?

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Amardesh Online Edition


----------



## eastwatch

200 JAMAAT, SHIBIR MEN ARRESTED 
Saturday, February 13, 2010

DHAKA: Police arrested around 200 people, mostly leaders and activists of Jamaat-e-Islami and Islami Chhatra Shibir, in the capital, Chittagong, Sylhet and several other districts yesterday after Jamaat-Shibir men clashed with the law enforcers and Bangladesh Chhatra League.

The police arrested 96 Jamaat-Shibir leaders and activists, including Chittagong city Nayeb-e-Ameer Ahsan Ullah, in the Port City when they clashed with the law enforcers during a demonstration over the killing of Chittagong University student AAM Mahiuddin Masum on Thursday night.

The clashes left at least 30 people including 15 policemen injured.

In separate drives as part of a countrywide combing operation following violence at Rajshahi University and Chittagong University, the law enforcers arrested 61 other Shibir men at different dormitories and Shibir dens in the capital's Paribagh and Uttara, and 35 others in Sylhet, Pabna, Tangail, Brahmanbaria, Chandpur and Rangpur districts.

"Police arrested those who were making preparations to destabilise the law and order situation in the country and also have links to the killings of two students at Rajshahi University and Chittagong University," Inspector General of Police Nur Mohammad yesterday told The Daily Star.

Our Chittagong office reports: Leaders and activists of Jamaat and its student wing Shibir brought out a procession from the Chittagong Medical College morgue, claiming killed CU student Mahiuddin a Shibir activist and blaming Chhatra League for his murder.

Chittagong Jamaat Nayeb-e-Ameer Ahsan Ullah led the procession of several hundred Jamaat-Shibir leaders and activists from Chittagong University, Chittagong College, Mohsin College and other units of the organisation.

When police intercepted them in front of Ideal School and College, the unruly Jamaat-Shibir men pelted brickbats at the law enforcers prompting them to go into action.

Police fired teargas shells and rubber bullets and charged truncheons to disperse the demonstrators and brought the situation under control. They rounded up 96 Jamaat-Shibir leaders and activists from the street and took them under custody of Kotwali police.

Around 30 people including 12 policemen were injured during the clash.

Additional Police Commissioner of Chittagong Metropolitan Police Abdul Jalil Mandal said they arrested the Jamaat-Shibir men for attacking policemen and attempting to destabilise law and order.

CU Proctor Prof Jasim Uddin said the university authorities suspended all classes and postponed scheduled examinations to avert any untoward incident in the wake of the situation.

Police filed three cases with Kotwali, Panchlaish and Doublemooring police stations against leaders and activists of Jamaat-Shibir for attacking law enforcers and disrupting law and order.

In Dhaka, police arrested 21 Shibir leaders and activists at two dens in Paribagh early yesterday. They detained nine other Shibir cadres from Baitul Mukarram Mosque area after the cadres clashed with the law enforcers and went on a rampage after Juma prayers.

Among the detained, 19 are Dhaka University students and three are Mohabbat Ali, publicity secretary of DU Shibir unit and a student of chemistry, Abul Kashem, finance secretary and a student of Islamic studies, and Jalal Uddin, publication secretary and a student of Islamic history and culture at DU.

Shahbagh police raided the two dens in Paribagh around 3:00am and arrested them. The Shibir activists were holding a meeting at that time.

Officer-in-Charge of Shahbagh Police Station Rezaul Karim told The Daily Star that they also recovered various documents on party activities from the dens.

Police said some DU teachers, who are also leaders of the BNP-Jamaat white panel, were lobbying to get the detained Shibir men freed. The teachers include a hall provost and a former acting president of Dhaka University Teachers' Association.

Uttara zone Deputy Commissioner Nisharul Arif told The Daily Star that they held 50 people from a four-storey building at Uttara sector-14. Later, they showed 31 arrested for their connection with Shibir and destabilising law and order.

He said the arrestees are students of different private universities and Islamic educational institutions.

According to police Shibir leaders and activists carry out their activities staying in different messes and coaching centres around DU campus.

Paltan police said they arrested nine Shibir cadres after the rampage in front of the national mosque and attack on police after Juma prayers.

Witnesses said the Shibir men damaged several vehicles during the clash.

Our Sylhet correspondent reports: Police detained 18 Jamaat-Shibir adherents on charge of attacking law enforcers.

Witnesses said Jamaat men pelted bricks on police prompting the law enforcers to charge batons. At least five photojournalist and two policemen were hurt in the clash.

Jamaat-Shibir men attacked police from a procession brought out after jum'a prayers in the city's Kudrat Ullah Jame mosque area claiming deceased CU student Masum their party man.

They paraded on streets, held a brief rally at Chouhatta point to end the programme and exploded three firecrackers.

Our Chandpur correspondent adds: Police arrested nine Shibir activists from Hajiganj upazila for clashing with Chhatra League and destabilising law and order.

Meanwhile, BCL activists vandalised Jamaat office.

Our Pabna correspondent reports: law enforcers arrested an accused in RU Chhatra League leader Faruk murder case at the remote village of Faridpur upazila yesterday around 2:00pm.

Arrestee Ramjan Ali, son of Nazim Uddin of village Par, is a student of Islamic Studies at RU and a Shibir activist. He fled from the university after the killing incident.

According to our Pabna, Rangpur and Tangail correspondents police raided different dormitories and messes to nab the Shibir activists who fled from RU campus and took shelter outside.

Meanwhile, police held seven alleged Shibir cadres from Residential School and College dormitory in Brahmanbaria Thursday night following a bomb explosion, reports UNB.

Police said they arrested the seven in connection with the explosion.


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
Well crakdown against shibir will make them stronger because they follow hard core idology. do or die. If Awami successfully demise jamaat-shibir this time around then BNP will be next. Awami's main opponent is BNP not Jamaat thus it will be interesting to see what prevail next.


----------



## Spring Onion

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^
> Well crakdown against shibir will make them stronger because they follow hard core idology. do or die. If Awami successfully demise jamaat-shibir this time around then BNP will be next. Awami's main opponent is BNP not Jamaat thus it will be interesting to see what prevail next.



The bloodshed has been started by Indian backed Chaatra league not Shibir and if my memory is not that scant recently the concerned officials from Indian backed AL came up with excuses that Chaatra gang had been infiltrated by Shibir and thats why Chaatra had killed many students with great barbarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jana said:


> The bloodshed has been started by Indian backed Chaatra league not Shibir and if my memory is not that scant recently the concerned officials from Indian backed AL came up with excuses that Chaatra gang had been infiltrated by Shibir and thats why Chaatra had killed many students with great barbarism.



Welcome back sis and you are completely right about the situation. 
This is a well organized plan backed by bharati to destroy islamic party first and then final burial to Islam in the land muslim. I can not forsee the future however only way out from this debacle is to unite regarless political affiliation and I believe it's matter of time people will rise against this mushrik government.


----------



## Spring Onion

Al-zakir said:


> Welcome back sis and you are completely right about the situation.
> This is a well organized plan backed by bharati to destroy islamic party first and then final burial to Islam in the land muslim. I can not forsee the future however only way out from this debacle is to unite regarless political affiliation and I believe it's matter of time people will rise against this mushrik government.




Thank you brother.

I am seeing it from a different point. I feel India is now trying to destroy Bangladeshi strength by breaking your political culture which i always found much stronger than Indian one. Specially the students coming out peacefully for the change in the country now i feel India got hold of the BD nerves.

Alaman alaman the gruesome pictures of innocent students killed by Indian funded Chaatra league are so painful and now the sequence how Chaatra members are grabbing an alive student then hit his head with big stone while other members of Chaatra are grabbing him so that he cant move, then you see the action frame by frame and at the end you see his dead body being kicked by these cruel men.  all this has convinced me that these Indian backed goons were the real culprits who killed innocent people in the past in east Pakistan.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

Govt trying to reestablish BKSAL rule 
Sunday, February 14, 2010

DHAKA: Senior leaders of Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) said in the name of combing operation, the government was trying to implement its one-party BKSAL rule harassing the political leaders and workers throughout the country.

They were addressing a protest rally at Muktangon, organised by Dhaka City Unit of BNP. Speakers demanded trial of the killers of Haji Ahammad Hossain, president of Dhaka City Unit (South) of Jatiyatabadi Juba Dal and DCC councillor.

BNP standing committee members Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain, Barrister Moudud Ahmed, Brigadier General (retd) ASM Hannan Shah and Rafiqul Islam Miah, opposition chief whip Zainul Abdin Farroque and Jubo Dal leaders addressed the rally.

DCC mayor and BNP vice-chairman Sadek Hossain Khoka presided over the rally. They blamed the government for discriminatory attitude in dealing with miscreants.

They said the government is desperate to nab those responsible for killing Rajshahi University (RU) student Faruk Hossain avoiding the arrest of those responsible for the killing of Ahammad Hossain, Dhaka University (DU) student Abu Bakar and also others.

Khandaker Mosharraf said that Ahammad Hossain was killed in a pre-planned way to weaken the BNP of Dhaka city unit ahead of the DCC elections.

"Government has launched a massive crackdown not only on the leaders and workers of BNP of the city but also elsewhere of the country," Mosharraf said.

He said it was the sign of one-party BKSAL's character as the government since its assumption has started harassing the opposition leaders and workers.

"Had the government been neutral, it would have taken action against the killers of Ahammad Hossain, DU student Abu Bakar, JASAS leader Amirul Islam Mintu and Collective Bargaining Agent (CBA) leader BM Bakir Hossain," Mosharraf said.

Moudud Ahmed said the people of the country were witnessing the repression in the style of 1972-1975. "As the government doesn't want to see us in Parliament, the home minister made such abusive and indecent remarks about Shaheed president Ziaur Rahman intentionally," the former law minister said.

Expressing disappointment over the role of the Speaker, he said that they hoped that the he (Speaker) would expunge such abusive and indecent remarks at his own initiative.

"But he (speaker) didn't exercise his due role. We want a Speaker, who will expunge such abusive and indecent remarks," Moudud said.
He was doubtful whether it would be possible to establish 'rule of law' unless the government changes its attitude.

Hannan Shah said people don't feel secured under the present government. "As the government has been repressing BNP leaders and workers, it would not take more time for its fall," he said.
Rafiqul Islam Mia said the government wants to suppress the BNP by influencing the courts.

"Politics doesn't run according to the court verdict rather the people's verdict. Politics is not controlled by the court. It is controlled by the people," he said.

He said through the killing of DCC ward councillor, government wouldn't be benefited in the upcoming DCC elections. "Nobody from the government side enquired about the family members of Abu Bakar. But when a worker of Bangladesh Chhatra League (BCL) Faruk Hossain was killed, the state minister for home flew to Rajshahi by helicopter. It is a total discrimination," he observed.

Zainul Abdin said when Sheikh Fazlul Karim Selim was in custody during the army backed caretaker government his confessional statement was recorded under 164, where he (Selim) termed Sheikh Hasina as a notorious extortionist.

"And now Selim has been making indecent remark and abusive language about Shaheed president Ziaur Rahman, for becoming one of the cabinet members of Hasina's government," he said.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

RU VC blames police for Shibir attack 
Sunday, February 14, 2010

RAJSHAHI: The Rajshahi University vice-chancellor, Abdus Sobhan, on Saturday blamed the police for not taking any action when Islami Chhatra Shibir attacked Chhatra League activists on the campus between Monday night and early Tuesday, in which a Chhatra League activist was killed, tendons of four others were cut and at least 40 were injured.

Shibir activists hacked to death Chhatra League activist Faruk Hossain in the Shah Makhdum Hall and cut the tendons of four others. Faruks body was later found in a manhole 300 yards north to the Syed Amir Ali Hall.

The Rajshahi Metropolitan Police commissioner, Md Nawsher Ali, however, told New Age some of the policemen had showed inefficiency and nine of them had already been suspended. But whole of the police should not be blamed for that.

The vice-chancellor, at a briefing on behalf of the university administration in the VCs Lounge, said the police blamed the law enforcers in connection with the violence and demanded that the government should investigate why the law enforcers did not take any action when Shibr attacked Chhatra League activists.

Sobhan read out a written statement and pro-vice-chancellor Muhammad Nurullah, proctor Chowdhury Mohammed Zakaria, registrar MA Bari, treasurer Abdur Rahman, student adviser Golam Sabbir Sattar Tapu and other officials of the university administration attended.

The vice-chancellor alleged the law enforcers had not taken action for the protection of the Shah Makhdum Hall when Shibir activists hacked to death Faruk Hossain.

The lawmen assured me of laying their lives before the students of the hall if armed Shibir activists would attack the students, Sobhan said.

He said the incident took place even after they had requested high police officials of taking necessary steps to stave off any such incident.

He also said they had repeatedly talked with the police when armed Shibir activists were gathering on the campus and requested the police to reinforce deployment. He said the police had all time assured him that police deployment had been reinforced.

How could a student be hacked to death by armed Shibir activists after the reinforcement of police deployment? he said.
The vice-chancellor called on the government to investigate the incident to identity the failure of the police administration.

Asked about any failure on part of the university, he said the university authorities had no failure in the matter.
An investigation can make it clear who was inactive, the university or the police administration? he said.

The RMP commissioner said, We have identified some of the policemen who were negligent in their duties during the incidents and nine of them have been suspended.

They were posted to the Shah Makhdum Hall and failed to thwart the attack of Shibir on the residents of the hall, he said. The inquiry is still on and stern action will be taken against the policemen who will be found responsible for negligence in their duties, he said.

But the authorities of the university, which is an autonomous body, cannot avoid their responsibility as no provost and house tutors were found at the place during the incident, the police commissioner said.


----------



## M_Saint

Jana said:


> Alaman alaman the gruesome pictures of innocent students killed by Indian funded Chaatra league are so painful and now the sequence how Chaatra members are grabbing an alive student then hit his head with big stone while other members of Chaatra are grabbing him so that he cant move, then you see the action frame by frame and at the end you see his dead body being kicked by these cruel men.  all this has convinced me that these Indian backed goons were the real culprits who killed innocent people in the past in east Pakistan.


Dear Sister, 

Seeing one or two of such scenarios, people throughout the world are crying/freaking-out but hundreds of similar ones over the years haven't even reached at Medias. If you compare AWAMY cruelty with Gujrat massacre and ISRO's Palestinian killings; you would find apartheism are the root causes of it, which also clearly indicates anti-Muslim nexus(INDO-ZION) spreads hate (PACBI-Boycott "Ariel" and the Rest! All Israeli Academic Institutions are Complicit in Occupation and Apartheid) whereas they apply reverse psychology to shift blame on the affectees/victims just to get away unpunished. Having criminally-doctrinated Media men, academics and Military/police's top brasses in BD; AWAMY Leaguers have been accomplishing similar crime for long. Just recently their gruesome cruelties are making headway to public because alternative Medias are getting vibrant. 

BTW you're absolutely right on suspecting that similar cruelty had been performed in EAST PAK by AWAMY/Chatra Leaguers since honest and truthful people had witnessed it in Sholoshahar of CTG, Syedpur of Rangpur, Jessore etc. Recently S.Bose divulged that Jessore's dead skeletons were indeed Bihari's one (The Telegraph - Calcutta : Look). Indian academics and politicians had learned such deception from BRITS and through RAW/IB, they taught it to their AWAMY goons of EAST PAK. Today around 80% God loving Muslims are contained by Indian-AWAMY stooges that need to be cleanced for ever to make the country peaceful and prosperous, thanks. Only an invassion by a divine army could do that quickly IMO since police and military are just simply soldouts over there.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Carry on with your cryptic posts.I don't want to waste my time further with a person who doesn't have any decency. Adios.



It wasn't me that threw the flamebate at you first. Furthermore your fakeness of decency got out since EW's initial cursing-posts were visible for months but your decent efforts to discipline him wasn't seen. Anyway, even your heart ever gets heartful with decency for real victims then shed some words after reading the following article please...

Amardesh Online Edition


----------



## eastwatch

M_Saint said:


> It wasn't me that threw the flamebate at you first. Furthermore your fakeness of decency got out since EW's initial cursing-posts were visible for months but your decent efforts to discipline him wasn't seen. Anyway, even your heart ever gets heartful with decency for real victims then shed some words after reading the following article please...
> 
> Amardesh Online Edition


I did not start abuses, M_Saint started abusing me by calling me SAGOLER PANCH NOMBOR BACCHA, and stuffs like this. He used unsophisticated words like, khek, khek, khek and many other nuisances. He forced me to respond in kind. He thinks that everyone should accept his opinion. If one does not, then he will flood him with abuses like SAGOL and order him to LEARN. It is horrible. Now, he and also you are blaming me for all those. You may have not read his early posts that abused me before I wrote a few.


----------



## eastwatch

ZIA becomes Shahjalal Int'l Airport | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

ZIA becomes Shahjalal Int'l Airport 
Mon, Feb 15th, 2010 8:34 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Feb 15 (bdnews24.com)  Zia International Airport has been renamed Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport. 

The decision was made in a weekly cabinet meeting chaired by prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday, Abul Kalam Azad, the PM's press secretary, said. 

The new name of the airport will be effective from Feb 15 (Monday), Azad said. 

Dhaka's international airport started its journey with a 10,000-foot runway and three taxi ways. In 1983, it was named after late president Ziaur Rahman, also founder of BNP, the party in opposition right now. 

The press secretary also said the cabinet decided to restore the names of more than 50 establishments across the countries that have been changed during the previous BNP-led administration. 

The cabinet also decided in the meeting to rename the Ziaur Rahman University as Barisal University. 

BNP has already announced it will go into movement if the name of the airport is changed.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> ZIA becomes Shahjalal Int'l Airport | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> ZIA becomes Shahjalal Int'l Airport
> Mon, Feb 15th, 2010 8:34 pm BdST
> 
> Dhaka, Feb 15 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Zia International Airport has been renamed Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport.


It seems AL is again for a vendetta and revengeful politics. Any political Party in power should unite the nation. But, AL seems to be doing just the opposite. It is dividing the nation. AL is a CREATOR that creates problems from non-issues. Changing the name of Zia International Airprt (ZIA) to something else will certainly not be seen by the population kindly. 

Zia is seen as an enemy of AL only because he stopped the destruction of the country two times and his stature went above Sk. Mujib, who was a failed administrator. First time, when the political leaders failed to declare a clear-cut course of action to be taken by the population in 1971, an unknown Major Zia of Pakistan army declared independence of Bangladesh on behalf of Sk. Mujibur Rahman. 

Second time, when population were worried about an unwanted Indian intervention after the multiple political coups and murders in 1975, Ziaur Rahman was pushed to the strongman role by both the military and population. He saved the country two times and this is how AL looteras are paying back his deeds. A dead Zia is also a threat to AL, it is so fearful of his popularity.

But, we must also note that AL dares to humiliate Zia only because his living wife and two sons have accumulated unlawful wealths during 2001-08 period of BNP rule. Zia, who was wearing torn undershirt when he was killed, is paying the price for the misdeeds of his family.

However, President Zia will remain a legend and a popular figure in BD. AL cannot banish him from the minds of its population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> It seems AL is again for a vendetta and revengeful politics. Any political Party in power should unite the nation. But, AL seems to be doing just the opposite. It is dividing the nation. AL is a CREATOR that creates problems from non-issues. Changing the name of Zia International Airprt (ZIA) to something else will certainly not be seen by the population kindly.
> 
> Zia is seen as an enemy of AL only because he stopped the destruction of the country two times and his stature went above Sk. Mujib, who was a failed administrator. First time, when the political leaders failed to declare a clear-cut course of action to be taken by the population in 1971, an unknown Major Zia of Pakistan army declared independence of Bangladesh on behalf of Sk. Mujibur Rahman.
> 
> Second time, when population were worried about an unwanted Indian intervention after the multiple political coups and murders in 1975, Ziaur Rahman was pushed to the strongman role by both the military and population. He saved the country two times and this is how AL looteras are paying back his deeds. A dead Zia is also a threat to AL, it is so fearful of his popularity.
> 
> But, we must also note that AL dares to humiliate Zia only because his living wife and two sons have accumulated unlawful wealths during 2001-08 period of BNP rule. Zia, who was wearing torn undershirt when he was killed, is paying the price for the misdeeds of his family.
> 
> However, President Zia will remain a legend and a popular figure in BD. AL cannot banish him from the minds of its population.



Well if awami league successfully can rename zia without strong protest(destructive) from opposition then awami league government will remove remainder of shaheed zia from zia uddan. (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::). I don not know what is in the mind set of awami however if it think that BNP is dead horse than perhaps it digging it own grave. General Zia's popularity among muslims is unparallel to any other leader in bangladesh. Awami may have gotten majority seats but it doesn't represent the views of 100% population. I am hoping BNP and rest of right wing party unite to drag out this mushrik inspired government from power.


----------



## ramu

After spending a lot of time reading the posts in this thread, a few things are clear. Many people who are from Bangladesh are of the POV that the current Govt. is subordinate to Indian Govt. India is hell bent upon destroying Bangladesh and so on. My POV is that AL is a patriotic party that has the right intention but needs to fine tune its execution. It is currently focusing on too many areas for development and hence diluting its overall effect.

I have also read about Indian 1 billion $ credit line to Bangladesh for construction of important transport infrastructure, etc. Every attempt is made to show even this gesture of good will in poor light. The Indian credit line will be given at a RoI much below the prevailing central bank rates in Bangladesh as the inflationary tendency in Bangladesh is much higher than in India. Indian RBI's rate at which it lends other banks stands at about 5% which is much less than the prevailing RoI in Bangladesh. 

India and Bangladesh have started a new chapter and are keen to resolve all outstanding issues. Indian policy of "Look east" is to focus on countries from Bangladesh to Japan and improve relations and build trade partners. Bangladesh has a vibrant economy will at-least a million entrepreneurs at home and abroad. India can do with synergies in trade and would look for opportunities for revenue generation. 

Companies like BHEL based in India have setup huge power sector infrastructure that will go a long way in alleviating the current power deficit scenario. It is in India's interest to have a country like Bangladesh as a friend and a healthy competitor that n the long run will create a great ecosystem for business and cooperation.

My dear friends from Bangladesh, I want to make it reasonably clear that it is in India's selfish interest to have a vibrant and strong economy in the east. India has its strength in areas such as steel, power, telecommunication, etc. Bangladesh has its own strength be it textile, human resource, etc. As long as we can find ways to compliment and compete in an environment of peace and trust, we can grow and eradicate poverty which is our common enemy. Please do not degrade India just because the opposition parties do it. Even if I change the mind of one Bangladeshi to view India as a friend then I have not wasted my time.


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> Well if awami league successfully can rename zia without strong protest(destructive) from opposition then awami league government will remove remainder of shaheed zia from zia uddan. (::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::). I don not know what is in the mind set of awami however if it think that BNP is dead horse than perhaps it digging it own grave. General Zia's popularity among muslims is unparallel to any other leader in bangladesh. Awami may have gotten majority seats but it doesn't represent the views of 100% population. I am hoping BNP and rest of right wing party unite to drag out this mushrik inspired government from power.


Many people here regularly blame Gen. Moeen for the election win of AL and try not to face the reality that BNP lost its credibility due to huge corruption by most of the misnisters and MPs during 2001-06. Begum Zia and her family (not Zia's family members) were at the forefront of corrution. This is why BNP, the Party of Zia, has lost popularity. 

And this is the sole reason that AL can brave to disgrace Ziaur Rahman by calling him an autocrat and changing the airport name from ZIA to something else. Look, how Shaitan this SH is, she chose the name of a well-respected Muslim Saint of the past. Sylhet airport can be named after Hazrat Shahjalal and not ZIA. 

BNP seems unable to initiate an effective protest at this time, only becvause people have not yet forgotten its past misdeeds. However, this may the starting point for BNP to turn around and face the devil SH squarely. This woman has also changed the name of one of our frigates from BNS Abu Bakr to BNS Bangabandhu. 

History will be repeated as it was during the 1996-01 AL rule. People disgraced Sk. Mujib by writing obscene things on the Tk.100 paper notes that had his picture on it. Sk. Mujib was disgraced last time because of the activities by SH. This time also, she is doing similar things.


----------



## EjazR

*Bangladesh to rename establishments bearing Ziaur Rahman&#039;s name | TwoCircles.net*

By IANS,

Dhaka : The Bangladesh government has decided to rename all the establishments named after former president Ziaur Rahman. The decision prompted opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party to announce a stir to protest the move.

"According to the cabinet decision, no structures or institutions will bear name of illegal autocratic ruler Ziaur Rahman," Prime Minister's Press Secretary Abul Kalam Azad told the media.

"The governments between August 15, 1975 and April 9, 1979 including Ziaur Rahman assuming power were illegal," the official was quoted as saying by The Daily Star.

The government has also decided to reinstate original names of the structures, which were changed by the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP)-Jamaat coalition government between 2001 and 2006.

BNP protested protest the government's move to rename all establishments named after party's founder Ziaur Rahman.

The party's Senior Joint Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir said the party workers will hold rallies in Dhaka and district headquarters, Star Online said.

It was announced Monday that Bangladesh's Zia International Airport (ZIA) would be named after a 13th century Sufi saint Hazrat Shahjalal, after deleting Zia's name.

The move appeared to be directed against Rahman's widow and Leader of Opposition, Begum Khaleda Zia. Ziaur Rahman was the army chief who later became the president (1977-81).

The cabinet also decided to change the name of Shaheed Ziaur Rahman University, Barisal to Barisal University.

Regarding renaming the airport, the cabinet said that since the people of the country respect Sufis and religious figures and wish to keep their memory alive many important establishments had been named after them.


----------



## eastwatch

EjazR said:


> *Bangladesh to rename establishments bearing Ziaur Rahman's name | TwoCircles.net*



The stupid PM Sk. Hasina is unwittingly strengthening the opposition BNP by doing all these heineous things. Zia will remain in the hearts of BD people, but Hasina's body may not find soil in BD. For the first six months she was good. She was talking less and was showing people that she is serious about the country's development.

But, it seems she needs to get some special medication to cure her brain of the shock she received at the killing of 18 of her family members on 15th August 1975. A mental patient like SH is not fit to lead the country. If she does not like our Hemayetpur, then she should be sent to your Ranchi mental asylum.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

Opposition walks out on ZIA renaming 
Wednesday, February 17,2010 

DHAKA: The BNP-led opposition lawmakers yesterday walked out of parliament twice, protesting the renaming of Zia International Airport and a ruling party MP's remarks on Tarique Rahman.

The opposition and treasury bench traded salvos throughout the day's discussion on thanksgiving motion on the president's address.

In a related development the same day, BNP announced countrywide demonstrations for tomorrow against the government's changing the name of ZIA.

In the House, the opposition members staged the first walkout half an hour after the proceedings began at 3:10pm.

As they returned after 20 minutes, a heated debate over the practice of renaming establishments followed. 

The opposition MPs stormed out of the House again at 7:00pm to protest AL lawmaker Zillul Hakim's remarks on Tarique Rahman, senior vice-chairman of BNP. 

Zillul said Tarique does not have any educational qualifications and that everyone knows him as world champion in corruption and prince of corruption. 

BNP, Jamaat and BJP lawmakers got back to the House after two minutes. 

Before Zillul, BNP lawmaker Rasheda Begum Hira had launched a broadside against Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy. 

She said Joy sees militancy in Islam and dreams of a Hindu prime minister in Bangladesh. 

It is to materialise his dream that the government has been out to eliminate Shibir activists, Hira said amid a chorus of protest from the treasury bench. 

Earlier, at the beginning of the sitting, BNP lawmaker Moudud Ahmed took the floor, raising a point of order. 

Referring to the changing of ZIA into Shahjalal International Airport, he said it exposes the government's narrow-mindedness and vengeance. It is an attempt to erase Ziaur Rahman's name from people's mind. 

As soon as he finished speaking, the opposition deputies walked out.

At that point, AL lawmaker Abdul Mannan took the floor and blasted Moudud for changing sides throughout his political career.

He also accused the opposition of blemishing the dignity of the House by throwing files and papers.

Jatiya Party lawmaker Mujib ul Haque said BNP has no moral right to preach on name-changing because it did the same while in power. 

During its rule, he said, Chandrima Udyan was renamed Zia Udyan. It also blotted out Ershad's name from Ershad Army Stadium. 

The past BNP government had dissolved upazila parishad system, saying that autocrat Ershad introduced it. But it did not cancel allocation of Khaleda Zia's cantonment and Gulshan residences and other financial facilities provided by the Ershad government. 

JP Chairman HM Ershad, who was present at the House at that time, joined the treasury bench lawmakers in thumping desks to welcome his party colleague's speech. 

Some other AL lawmakers said it was during the previous BNP rule when Bangabandhu Bridge was changed into Jamuna Bridge, Chittagong MA Hannan International Airport into Shah Amanat International Airport, Bangabandhu Novo Theatre into Bhashani Novo Theatre, and Bangabandhu International Conference Centre into Bangladesh-China Friendship Conference Centre.

BNP BRIEFING 
BNP will hold nationwide demonstrations tomorrow to protest against renaming of ZIA.

At a press conference at the party headquarters in Naya Paltan yesterday afternoon, Senior Joint Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir termed the government's move vindictive.

"No one can erase Zia's name as it is engraved in people's hearts.

Fakhrul added that the government is now engaged in changing the names of establishments and organisations despite coming to power promising to change people's lives. 

He also condemned that firecrackers were planted near BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia's office on Monday and described the incident as one of a string of assassination attempts. 

Protest rallies will be held at BNP district headquarters across the country and the central BNP will stage a demonstration in the capital's Muktangan at 3:00pm.

The senior joint secretary general said Awami League's recent activities are of national concern because it appears to be marching towards one-party rule. 

Fakhrul said, "Awami League wants to bring back BAKSAL rule by having the constitution's fifth amendment modified in court."

He demanded release of former state minister for home Lutfozzaman Babar who he alleged is being tortured in detention on fabricated charges.

At the press conference, former deputy minister Ruhul Quddus Talukder protested the recent attack on his Natore residence and demanded a fair probe into the incident.

The other leaders who attended the press conference included Tariqul Islam, Gayeshwar Chandra Roy, Fazlur Rahman Patal, Amanullah Aman, Ruhul Kabir Rizvi, Syed Moazzem Hossain Alal and Habib-un-Nabi Khan Sohel.


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> Many people here regularly blame Gen. Moeen for the election win of AL and try not to face the reality that BNP lost its credibility due to huge corruption by most of the misnisters and MPs during 2001-06. Begum Zia and her family (not Zia's family members) were at the forefront of corrution. This is why BNP, the Party of Zia, has lost popularity.
> 
> And this is the sole reason that AL can brave to disgrace Ziaur Rahman by calling him an autocrat and changing the airport name from ZIA to something else. Look, how Shaitan this SH is, she chose the name of a well-respected Muslim Saint of the past. Sylhet airport can be named after Hazrat Shahjalal and not ZIA.
> 
> BNP seems unable to initiate an effective protest at this time, only becvause people have not yet forgotten its past misdeeds. However, this may the starting point for BNP to turn around and face the devil SH squarely. This woman has also changed the name of one of our frigates from BNS Abu Bakr to BNS Bangabandhu.
> 
> History will be repeated as it was during the 1996-01 AL rule. People disgraced Sk. Mujib by writing obscene things on the Tk.100 paper notes that had his picture on it. Sk. Mujib was disgraced last time because of the activities by SH. This time also, she is doing similar things.




Unlike changing any other name that just required new sign board however this one will cost poor bd about 50 corror. This money could be use so many good way yet la-hasina just wasting it because of some ego problem. ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## M_Saint

Fascists AWAMY rapists/Grafters have been killing some of the finest students of BD, who happens to grow up as the most patrotic, rational thinkers thus defy on submission to IND. By using those AWAMY rapists, RAW is just anhilating anti-Indians that don't like the hegemon expansionist Bharat.

Amardesh Online Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

*BNP, allies mull movement unitedly * STAFF REPORTER 
The four-party alliance led by Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) is likely to hold a meeting soon aiming to frame strategy for waging movement simultaneously against the government for "repression" on its leaders and activists, according to party insiders.
As BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia said movement against the present government is a must because people want to get rid of misrule, the four-party alliance is planning for waging movement unitedly, party sources said. 
Apart from the movement, alliance leaders and workers are expected to intensify their ongoing agitation separately and strengthen their organisational activities.
Meanwhile, BNP leaders have announced a month-long agitation programme including demonstrations at all the upazilas and six divisional headquarters as well as a month-long mass campaign. As part of the programme, Khaleda Zia will embark on a countrywide tour next month to gear up party activities for launching anti-government movement. She will address meetings and wayside rallies at the six divisional headquarters and some district towns during the tour. 
The opposition party will also hold a 'grand rally' at Paltan sometime in March. Leader of the opposition Khaleda Zia will announce the next course of movement from the rally. Meanwhile, Jamaat-e-Islami has held meetings at four district headquarters to gear up its anti-government movement. BNP standing committee member Gayeshwar Chandra Roy said the party will sit with like-minded political parties to frame strategy for waging tougher movement if government doesn't ensure congenial democratic atmosphere. In reply to a query, he said that they were yet to fix the date for holding the meeting of the four-party alliance. "Obviously, we will go for united movement in due time if the government doesn't refrain from perpetuating repression on opposition leaders and workers across the country," he added. Jamaat secretary general Ali Ahsan Mojahid said as part of agitation programmes, the party leaders and workers were staging demonstrations and holding rallies across the country.
"If needed, leaders of BNP-led four-party alliance will sit soon to discuss issues relating to government's latest crackdown on opposition leaders and workers," he added. Bangladesher Jatiya Party (BJP) chief Andalib Rahman, MP said that they have yet to take any decision about holding of the meeting. "We will meet with BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia soon and request her to give us guidelines for building strong resistance against repression on our party men," he added. 

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## fallstuff

I think Hasina just handed Khaleda Zia the ace of spade. She is under estimating the power of the "Zia" brand. If khaleda Zia is smart she will play it right. I was there on the day of his Janazah , I was very young then. There where millions of people, I have never seen so many grown men crying. 

Hasina had it going really good. people voted her in, she seemed to be doing good. Her ratings were really good. Why she had to start screwing it up  . For the love of God, I don't know why !!

As the saying goes in Comilla " Shukhe thakle bhute kilay"


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> I think Hasina just handed Khaleda Zia the ace of spade. She is under estimating the power of the "Zia" brand. If khaleda Zia is smart she will play it right. I was there on the day of his Janazah , I was very young then. There where millions of people, I have never seen so many grown men crying.
> 
> Hasina had it going really good. people voted her in, she seemed to be doing good. Her ratings were really good. Why she had to start screwing it up  . For the love of God, I don't know why !!
> 
> As the saying goes in Comilla " Shukhe thakle bhute kilay"


Yes, people of Bangladesh are still and should always remain grateful to Gen. Zia. Two times he saved BD people from being annihilated. 1st time from the onslaught of Pak army by immediately proclaiming the independence of Bangladesh. 2nd time he did so by creating a psychological defence in the minds of population in November 7, 1975against a possible incursion into BD by India through its local 5th column.

He had to give his life by an AL substitute. This substitute was Gen. Ershad. Qoalition partners AL and its substitute both are afraid of the name of Zia. But, however they try and whatever means they apply, people will not forget Zia and SH cannot bluff the population. 

People did not vote for AL because they have suddenly started to dislike Zia. People dislike Begum Zia and her sons, but love Zia.


----------



## M_Saint

fallstuff said:


> Hasina had it going really good. people voted her in, she seemed to be doing good. Her ratings were really good. Why she had to start screwing it up  . For the love of God, I don't know why !!


Sir/Brother, 

My blood pressure goes high when I hear that people has voted Hasina into power. First off, election under an illegal entity was illegal thus its outcome was null and void. secondly even in that election Hasina wasn't voted to power like she wasn't in 96. In both occasions, extra ordinary results were delivered by creating extraordinary environments, which couldn't be possible in normal circumtences, period. EW repeatedly tried to legalize MUA's illegal take over by bringing BNP's 1 crore illegal voter enlistment that made me mum, speechless since Beauty Apa/Mizz Beautiness even certified that Mr. AZIZ's voter lists didn't have any deliberate partiallity besides negligible(Statistical) insignificence of dual counting, uncounting, overlaping etc. Furthermore, right after the parliament election, BNP/JI miraculously turn around in Upazilla election even after RAWAMY-Commie mayhems throughout the country. A very scientific question would be to ask on why AWAMY led 14 party walas hadn't performed similar in UPAZILLA election as just held parliament election, although they created havoc to win? *And why did they have to cause mayhem to win after their just landslide-WIN in parliament election?*The reason was simple, i.e, MUA, FUA, HUDA cerated extra ordinary environment eased up after democratic ball started to roll.


----------



## eastwatch

Speaker slams MPs for 'shameful' show | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

SPEAKER SLAMS MPs FOR 'SHAMEFUL' SHOW 
Fri, Mar 5th, 2010 12:56 am BdST 

Dhaka, Mar 4 (bdnews24.com)  Speaker Abdul Hamid threatened on Thursday to resign if the prevailing "misconduct of MPs" in parliament continued. He blasted members of both treasury and opposition benches just a day after lawmakers came near to blows in the house, terming their behaviour "shameful for the nation". 

"I have been elected by the votes of both government and opposition parties. I will conduct parliament my way. If you think it is not needed for me to stay, I am ready to go," he told MPs. 

Pandemonium broke out in parliament on Wednesday sparked by a remark of an opposition MP about Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, later expunged, followed with a reply from a ruling party member which was taken as uncomplimentary to Ziaur Rahman and Khaleda Zia. 

At one point, a BNP MP charged threateningly towards a member of the treasury bench. The 10 minutes of total chaos ended with the main opposition party walking out of parliament for a third consecutive day. 

The speaker on Thursday criticised the MPs and urged them to be "more concerned with the hopes of the people who had elected [them]". 

"The mike will be switched off if unparliamentarily or attacking language is used. If you want to fight or wrestle, go to Paltan or the field outside parliament," the speaker said. 

He made the statement between a resolution by an MP and a thanksgiving proposal on the president's address. 

The speaker was strict from the start of Thursday's session. He refused BNP MP Moudud Ahmed's point of order at the start and said, "No point of order will be taken now. I have something to say first to all of you." 

Following the resolution, Moudud Ahmed and AL MPs Tofail Ahmed and Suranjit Sengupta again wanted to raise points of order. 

Refusing them, the speaker said he had decided not to allow any points of order until after the discussion on the president's address. 

'SHAMEFUL' 

Hamid went on to say: "The unwanted incident that occurred is saddening and shameful for the nation." 

He said it was "only natural" that the opposition will criticise the government and the government will criticise past governments. 

"However it is important to do that using parliamentary language and code of conduct," the speaker said. 

He drew attention of the MPs to the wide coverage in the media over Wednesday's incident, and said: "Your language, behaviour or actions on that day were unacceptable to the people." 

He said everyone had to be alert "in upholding the stature of and respect for parliament". 

"I did not expect to see such an incident. And the type of language used is in no way appropriate," the speaker said. 

The choice of language "reflects on the origins of a person," he added. 

'ACT SO PEOPLE CAN KEEP FAITH' 

"Kindly, and for God's sake, act so the people can keep their faith in you. Many hard things can be said very nicely," the speaker said. 

Following his address, members of ruling and opposition parties welcomed the speaker's efforts to restore the peace in parliament by raising point of orders near the end of the session. 

Moudud Ahmed was the first to speak on the matter and praised the speaker's move. 

He also urged understanding instead of heated rows. "Let's not go into the competition to defame each other's leaders. Then parliament will run smoothly," the BNP MP said. 

PROMISES, PROMISES 

"No government is the last government. There is also no assurance that I will be elected next time. We assure that we will not make any derogatory remarks about your leader if you don't make any about ours," Moudud said. 

The speaker appreciated the speech by Moudud, but pointed out, "When a junior MP makes a negative comment during a speech, even senior members of the bench support it by clapping on the desk. It happens on both sides. It is very disheartening." 

Senior Awami League MP Suranjit Sengupta next took the floor. He pointed out "the respect AL pays to Ziaur Rahman when referring to him". 

"We mention Bir Uttam as he participated in the Liberation War and deserves the title." 

But, he said, "The scenario is different with Bangabandhu (Sheikh Mujibur Rahman). He is an incomparable leader and the father of the nation." 

BNP's MK Anwar raised a point of order following Suranjit's speech. "Despite Bangabandhu's achievements, people do differ with the way he ran the country in the post-war period." 

"But the disagreements should be presented without any show of disrespect. The same is true for our leader as his historic contributions cannot go unheeded." 

He then reaffirmed Moudud's assurance of not saying anything derogatory about Sheikh Mujib if the ruling party maintains the same about Ziaur Rahman. 

The next speaker was AL MP Tofail Ahmed, who revived memories of the "affectionate relations between Bangabandhu and Ziaur Rahman". 

"Let us not attack each other and only participate in constructive discussions as people's image of parliament is being tarnished day by day," Tofail said. 

"Yesterday's incident was not acceptable to anyone. So let's start afresh from today."


----------



## Al-zakir

*Restituting 1972 Consitution: A Daunting Task Like Phallus Transplant.*

Monday March 08 2010 15:08:15 PM BDT


By Abusa M. Seraj, USA


Barrister Shafique Ahmed, the law-minister from technocrat quota seems very efficient and successful. He did some extra-ordinary performances in last one-year Awami-rule. He played so well in manipulating the justice system. While the whole country was so sincerely wishing to see our judiciary functionally independent of executive branch. But with utter dismay, we have witnessed how the judiciary wae made subservient to government from the landmark verdicts of Sheik Mujib Murder case to annulling 5th amendment of constitution. 

For our misfortunes, I actually don&#8217;t incriminate our governments, judges, ministers, leaders or any particular group. As a nation we have been born with bloody destiny and perhaps, we will have our annihilation in the same fashion. We are fated to failure and our perpetual misfortune has been deceptively fused with our metopic suture. Allah chooses leaders from the people as they deserve. We are as public immeasurably stupid , ignorant and abjectly corrupt. That&#8217;s why, our governments hurt us instead of helping us and our judges who are supposed to administer justice become the source of corruptions, injustice and evils. The judges for their own egos and self-agrandisemnet or looking at the delectable carrot of Chief of Cartaker Government (CTG) etc, did some colossal mischief during the recent politicized verdicts. They didn&#8217;t heed to conceive the consequences of their wrongful verdicts.

We have seen immediate past ex-chief justice Mr. Tofazzal Islam how he doctored himself during the verdict of Sheik Mujib murder case. It was interesting to note, he was rewarded the post of chief-justice after he maintained the hanging order of the accused killers from lower court. I call that verdict as a historic bull-****. If it had been real trial, perhaps, they would have been absolved there would have been different types of punishment based on the merit of the crime, from different jail-terms to death sentence. We have seen the mockery of justice, All or None Law. We have seen chief justice, Mr. Islam did not drop his **** (verdict) fully to the ground and kept it dangling aound his bottom ( did not put signature on the verdict) until he got the announcement of government as the chief -justice. Our justice system has been corrupted over time for very many reasons. By the way, one late Chief Justice of Supreme court cum president of Bangladesh, my father-in-law&#8217;s friend, once very seriously advised me to have a house of my own in Dhaka city by any means, no matter, by honest or ill-earned income. I got offended, outraged and qualm by such ill-advice from a people of such high stature. I was about to spit on his face but eventually I gulped back the lump of spit, thinking the adverse consequence. May Almieghty Allah forgive him.

Now Hinda (Hasina) government and her super law-minister managed to get the 5th amendment verdict in favor of them making Zia&#8217;s presidency and all the activities of his government illegal. They are drumming up to go back to 1972 constitution. But, what is 1972 constitution! It was in fact, a counterfeit document. I do apologize to make analogy of it with male genital organ (MGO) . The Phallus/MGO is the proud part of man, so can be a constitution to a country. A MGO is to serve the man, not other way round. So, is the constitution for a country and its people. For the benefit of the nation, constitutional refinement and amendment, many a times, is a necessity. A constitution is sacred and respected document but not unalterable one like the holy books of faiths. A constitution should stand out holding the hopes and aspiration of people. Otherwise, a constitution can be less worthy then old news papers or books, We can make multiple usages of old papers from books and news papers like grocery packets for salt, sugar, wheat or beans, but not with rejected dust-drawn constitution, if it fails to serve the purpose. We don't see the pages from condemned constitution to be used in groceries or by hawkers to pack the peanuts, puffed- rice or roasted chick-peas. 

A constitution can be harmful than anything else one can imagine about, shouldn&#8217;t it is crafted to contain the core values of humans and the population it is meant for. 1972, constitution was such a document. It didn&#8217;t reflect real spirit of Bangladeshi people. 1972 constitution was made by MNA and MPs who were voted for constitution of Pakistan and East Pakistan, not by elected representatives of Bangladesh. It was a document dictated by India-Russia axis incorporating their social, economic and political philosophies and agenda. The framers or scribers of that constitution claim that it was the spirit of our independence. Such assertion is nothing but a consummate lie. The then electorate of East Pakistan did not know anything about secularism, Bengali nationalism etc. They heard thousand times about democracy, about economic and political emancipation, and about 6-points demand of Sheik Mujib, for which people overwhelmingly voted him.

*If people would have known and believed in secularism and socialism, then perhaps, National Awami Party (NAP) of Muzaffar or Communist Party of Moni Singh could be the victorious in 1970&#8217;s election. Even they didn&#8217;t believe in Bengali Nationalism. Sheik Mujib participated in 70&#8217;s election under Legal Framework Order (LFO), in other words with commitment of united Pakistan. If people have any suspicion that voting for Sheik Mujib would have led to cession of Pakistan, Awami League could not have even bagged 10 seats . *That&#8217;s why Sheik Mujib had to refute the propaganda of his opponents that he was a separatist, by invoking the name of Allah (Allahr Kasam). And any declaration of independence of Bangladesh by Sheik Mujib before the crackdown or his arrest would have been illegal, treacherous and seditious, for which he could be hanged to death. And that&#8217;s why late Indira Gandhi in her campaign speech for independent Bangladesh in Columbia University had to emphatically mention that Sheik Mujib had the only crime that people voted for him; and the Bengali people did not have the declaration of independence before the military crackdown and arrest of Sheik Mujib.

However, after independence, things have been changed so dramatically. A constitution was framed as dictated from outside disregarding the real spirit of independence and what people wished and wanted to have in the constitution. They tried forcefully to plant new spirit in people&#8217;s mind that utterly failed. They started to impose a spurious spirit of independence that we fought against our dearest religion Islam, we fought for socialism, secularism and Bengali Nationalism. Truism is that we didn&#8217;t have any real inspiration and plan for the fight. The war was imposed on us and due to horrendous mistakes from both sides; and we fought for survival and fought against atrocities and economic injustice. If people had fought against Islamic values and belief, then how come, people prayed Nafal, fasted Nafal and recited from Holy Koran with sincere supplication to Allah for His help in our independence and release of their dearest leader Sheik Mujib!

For its so called 4 principal pillars, 1972 constitution by its own character had lost his putative appeal and sacredness. Moreover, there should have referendum on the basic pillars of constitution. Whatever the 1972 constitution wasm, it was further molested by its father-figure framer Sheik Mujib through BAKSAL, the 4th amendment. By the way, Dr Kamal Hussein is said to be the principal author of 1972 constitution and I called him TMCCC (the most coward constitutional clerk). If he had the little guts, vision and capacity to understand the mindset of 85&#37; Bengali Muslim he didn&#8217;t have copied thousands of worthless pages from constitution of other nations. If he had the good amount of grey matter he could have shown ingenuity of authorship holding the hopes and aspiration of the newly liberated nation. The mess started from the beginning, with the writing of the misguided document.

*As people didn&#8217;t accept 1972 constitution, when Zia made 5th amendment with drastic change in core character of 1972 constitution, people unreservedly accepted that. And then further elemental amendment &#8220;Islam, the state religion&#8221; made by Ershad and that was also accepted by people in the similar way.*

A constitution can be amended for minor changes for its refinement and beautification as circumcision is done with MGO. By the way, a circumcised MGO looks more aestheic and safer healthwise. But no one can coronectomize(cut off of the head) nor shaftectomize (chop off the body) of a phallus. Sheik Mujib had successfully circumcised it 1st, 2nd and 3rd times but did too coslty blunder at the 4th time by coronectomizing it, that is, head part, the democracy was butchered through BAKSAL; and it was further reduced to non-existence by Zia and Ershad by cleaving off its right and left shafts. In other words, the 1972 constitutional phallus has been totally chopped off by successive 3 surgeons, Sheik Mujib, Zia and Ershad. The medical science has advanced phenomenally but we did not know, as of now, any surgeon has dared to or been successful to transplant a human MGO.

Barrister Shafique and his boss Hasina are going to take a historical new venture of transplanting once chopped off constitutional organ. I don&#8217;t dare dreaming the success of such constitutional transplant. Rather, I believe, it will be dearly rejected by strong Government-Vs-People reaction. Yet, we are waiting to see how Hinda or Hasina plays with the phallus and what is her skills and experience with phallus-game.

Abusa M. Seraj, USA
E Mail : jacobi2007@gmail.com

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=308111


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Salary boost for bigwigs: President, PM, ministers get 83 pc pay rise
UNB, Dhaka

The remunerations of the President, the Prime Minister, ministers and the high-ups in eight other constitutional posts are geting up to 83 percent raise as the cabinet Monday approved a government proposal for the high-ups' pay hike.

State ministers, deputy ministers, the Speaker, the Deputy Speaker, the Chief Justice and the judges of the Appellate Division and the High Court Division of the Supreme Court, and Members of Parliament are the other high-profile persons geting the rise in their pay and perks. 

The cabinet endorsed the increased remuneration package at its weekly meeting held at the Prime Minister's Office with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair. The cabinet meeting also decided to increase their allowances, Press Secretary to the Prime Minister Abul Kalam Azad told reporters in a press briefing after the meeting. 

He said, "The cabinet took the decision in view of the changed economic condition of the country and the recent salary hike for the public's servants." 

The basic salaries of government officials and employees were raised 52 percent, on average, in the seventh national pay scale implemented recently, fixing the highest salary at Tk 40,000 and the minimum Tk 4,100. The highest increase was 74 percent 

Following implementation of the new pay scale for the highest echelon in the republic, the salaries of the Principal Secretary and the Establishment Secretary will also have an 83 percent increase, Azad said. 

The President's (Remuneration and Privileges) Act 1975, The Prime Minister's (Remuneration and Privileges) Act 1975, The Ministers, Ministers of State and deputy Ministers (Remuneration and Privileges) Act 1973, The Speaker and Deputy Speaker (Remuneration and Privileges) Act 1974, The Supreme Court Judges (Remuneration and Privileges) Ordinance, and The Members of Parliament (Remuneration and Privileges) Order have to be amended by parliament to implement the changed pay package. 

Old Remuneration New Remuneration 

President Tk 33,400 Tk 61,200 

Prime Minister Tk 32,000 Tk 58,600 

Minister Tk 29,000 Tk 53,100 

State Minister Tk 26,100 Tk 47,800 

Deputy Minister Tk 24,650 Tk 45,150 

Speaker Tk 31,000 Tk 57,200 

Deputy Speaker Tk 29,000 Tk 53,100 

Chief Justice Tk 30,500 Tk 56,000 

AD Judge Tk 29,000 Tk 53,100 

HC Judge Tk 27,000 Tk 47,000 

MP Tk 15,000 Tk 27,500


----------



## eastwatch

Positive progress achieved after our coming to power: PM


POSITIVE PROGRESS ACHIEVED AFTER OUR COMING TO POWER: PM

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wednesday categorically said that the country achieved positive progress in many areas of the national economy after the present government came to power, reports BSS.

"When the economy of developed countries experienced negative trend due to global recession, we scored success in our growth level through our own efforts," she said while replying to a question from treasury bench lawmaker AKM Rahmatullah (Dhaka 10) during her weekly question-answer session in the House. 

The overall global economic growth in 2009 was minus 1.3 percent while that in the developed countries was minus 3.8 percent, she said adding that the countries with high economic growth rate achieved only 1.6 percent growth. The forecast of progress in the Asian developing countries was 4.8 percent, she also said. 

But, Sheikh Hasina said, Bangladesh has achieved 5.9 percent economic growth in 2008-2009, proving untrue the international estimation of achieving 4.8 to 5.5 percent growth in the country. 

Listing the government steps taken for invigorating the country's economy side by side with providing subsidy in agriculture, agriculture loans for farmers and policy reformation, the Prime Minister said the steps would help achieving 6 percent growth rate in 2009-2010.

"Bangladesh's inherent power and government's quick decision enabled the country to face the adverse impact of global recession", she said adding that the country's inflation rate fell to 5.9 percent in July-December, 2009 from 8.4 percent during the same period of the previous year. 

Disbursement of the agriculture loan during the first six months of the current fiscal year increased by 32.4 percent while industrial loan was enhanced by 41.1 percent during the same period, the Prime Minister said.

She said import of capital machinery and raw materials had increased by 38.58 per cent and 5.5 per cent respectively while at individual level credit flow had been enhanced by 19.2 percent, which reflected expansion of investment at private level.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> Positive progress achieved after our coming to power: PM
> POSITIVE PROGRESS ACHIEVED AFTER OUR COMING TO POWER: PM


Oh Yeah! Keeping police, MIL, Admin and Judiciary in pockets to make parliament a lie factory and the whole country a big jail are the real progresses in RAWAMY style. I guess no one except Indians and Rawamy-Commies want to see progress anywhere.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Oh Yeah! Keeping police, MIL, Admin and Judiciary in pockets to make parliament a lie factory and the whole country a big jail are the real progresses in RAWAMY style. I guess no one except Indians and Rawamy-Commies want to see progress anywhere.



Are you talking about the Government of Bangladesh? Is it not logical?


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Are you talking about the Government of Bangladesh? Is it not logical?


Yeah I was talking about RAWAMY-Commies that were forceful and deceptively put in power by global and local mercenaries. And no it wasn't logical to blackmail a nation as well as killing oppositions on false pretences.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Yeah I was talking about RAWAMY-Commies that were forceful and deceptively put in power by global and local mercenaries. And no it wasn't logical to blackmail a nation as well as killing oppositions on false pretences.



These are old Bull$hit. Loosing party always see the conspiracy. Do you have anything new to say?


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> These are old Bull$hit. Loosing party always see the conspiracy. Do you have anything new to say?



I don't know about Military but police & Judiciary are truly in pocket of govt. Now do not say me a loser party as I do not do any one. I just said other parties are better than AL.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Farroque calls for probe into alleged VoIP of PM's son *
Fri, Mar 12th, 2010 8:16 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 



Dhaka, Mar 12 (bdnews24.com) &#8212; Opposition chief whip Zainul Abdin Farroque on Friday demanded probe into prime minister's son Sajeeb Ahmed Wazed's alleged association with internet telephony. 

Although approved in principle, the government has not yet implemented any mechanism for Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) operations. 

The senior BNP leader was talking to reporters at a press briefing at his Gulshan residence in the capital. 

"Sajeeb Wazed Joy controls the banned VoIP trade from Canada and USA. The business started during the last AL tenure. But when we raised this issue in parliament, our mikes were switched off," the BNP leader alleged. 

He also accused that the internet telephony had begun with a relative of the prime minister through a company called Spectra Solutions. 

"The government is incurring a revenue loss of Tk 150 billion per year due to this illegal business. The entire amount is being laundered abroad," claimed Farroque. 

Demanding a fresh inquiry into the issue, the opposition whip said, "If the government wants, we are willing to help by providing all necessary data." 

Responding to a query, BNP MP Shahiduddin Chowdhury Annie said that there were also allegations of financial corruption against Wazed 'for allowing the US company, Chevron, to get work without any tenders. The prime minister's advisor is also involved according to a newspaper'. 

Farroque calls for probe into alleged VoIP of PM's son | Politics | bdnews24.com

*He must not has become Millionaire by working as IT. We know how much a IT make in the state. Now that he has brought his dirty feet in the politics than all the good stuff about this drunken corrupt must come out. He has been untouchable for the longest*


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> *Farroque calls for probe into alleged VoIP of PM's son *
> Fri, Mar 12th, 2010 8:16 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka, Mar 12 (bdnews24.com)  Opposition chief whip Zainul Abdin Farroque on Friday demanded probe into prime minister's son Sajeeb Ahmed Wazed's alleged association with internet telephony.
> 
> Although approved in principle, the government has not yet implemented any mechanism for Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) operations.
> 
> The senior BNP leader was talking to reporters at a press briefing at his Gulshan residence in the capital.
> 
> "Sajeeb Wazed Joy controls the banned VoIP trade from Canada and USA. The business started during the last AL tenure. But when we raised this issue in parliament, our mikes were switched off," the BNP leader alleged.
> 
> He also accused that the internet telephony had begun with a relative of the prime minister through a company called Spectra Solutions.
> 
> "The government is incurring a revenue loss of Tk 150 billion per year due to this illegal business. The entire amount is being laundered abroad," claimed Farroque.
> 
> Demanding a fresh inquiry into the issue, the opposition whip said, "If the government wants, we are willing to help by providing all necessary data."
> 
> Responding to a query, BNP MP Shahiduddin Chowdhury Annie said that there were also allegations of financial corruption against Wazed 'for allowing the US company, Chevron, to get work without any tenders. The prime minister's advisor is also involved according to a newspaper'.
> 
> Farroque calls for probe into alleged VoIP of PM's son | Politics | bdnews24.com
> 
> *He must not has become Millionaire by working as IT. We know how much a IT make in the state. Now that he has brought his dirty feet in the politics than all the good stuff about this drunken corrupt must come out. He has been untouchable for the longest*


So blaming Tariq, Coco were all parts of old Commie tactics " Make noise at the East while shooting at West". Whereas AL leaning Medias frothed day and nights against Tariq,Coco's so-called/alleged corrupption; it never gave slightiest hint about such collosal theiveries of real Daciot Joy. What a world it has become! Good people get blame just because of not following Empire/Expznsionist's scriptures, whereas a theif of Joy's standard get away for his mum/her party's pupeteering.


----------



## eastwatch

ADMISSION BUSINESS
BCL girls fight at Eden College 
DU Correspondent 

Two feuding factions of the Eden College unit of Bangladesh Chhatra League fought on the campus for hours on Friday over share of the &#30094;dmission business&#12539; It is alleged that the leaders charge a handsome amount of money from some students to facilitate their admission, and in the process many unfit students are getting admission while capable students are being deprived.

Chhatra League activists loyal to unit president Selina Shamima Nijhum and their antagonists got locked in an altercation that led to a brawl with sticks, iron rods and brickbats.

The clash began at morning when Nijhum&#30196; followers drove away an activist, who is loyal to anti-Nijhum leaders, from Razia Begum Hostel, said college sources.

After this many of the Chhatra League leaders of the college took a stand against Nijhum, saying that she was involved in illegal businesses including the &#30094;dmission trade&#12539;and was responsible for oppression of students in the college&#30196; hostels, sources added.

The anti-Nijhum leaders also claimed that the college&#30196; principal, Mahfuza Chowdhury, always abets Nijhum in her illegal activities.

They demanded immediate expulsion of the principal and Nijhum. They said that they would launch a tough movement to realise their demands.

They said that Nijhum and general secretary Farzana Yasmin Tania jointly enrolled almost seven hundred students illegally in this year&#30196; Honours courses.

General students said that there was no difference between Nijhum and the BCL leaders who were against her, and the latter were now protesting against her because they felt deprived of their share in the admission business.

Nijhum, while talking to reporters, dismissed the allegations and said she would step down from the post of president if anyone could prove that she was involved in the admission business.

She said that four vice-presidents of the BCL unit &#12539;Champa Khatun, Sharmin Sultana Sharmi, Taniya Sultana Happy and Kaniz Fatema &#12539;were responsible for Friday&#30196; violence.

The vice-principal of the college, Ayesha Begum, said there had been a dispute between Chhatra League activists but it was not a big deal.

She also claimed that there were no irregularities in the admission process this year.

The police went to the college at around noon and brought the situation under control. But activists loyal to both the groups were roaming around on the campus with sticks and iron rods till the evening, said the general students of the college.


----------



## eastwatch

Eden is a ladies' college and note how our lady students affiliated with the Awami League are doing admission business and other crimes unworthy of them. The present PM was also an alumni of this college.


----------



## eastwatch

Farroque demands probe into Joy's VoIP business

BNP's Farroque Demands Probe into Joy's VoIP Business

Opposition Chief Whip Zainul Abdin Farroque demanded international and domestic inquiry into Prime Minister's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy's involvement in illegal VoIP (voice over internet protocol) business, causing huge loss to the government revenue earning, reports UNB.

Farroque at a press briefing Friday morning at his Gulshan house said they would present in parliament information and documents whatever they had about it. 

"PM's son Sajeeb Wajed Joy is fully involved in the VoIP business," he said, adding the Speaker switched off his microphone in parliament Thursday when he tried to raise the issue.

The BNP leader alleged the illegal VOIP business started during the past Awami League rule when a relation of them did the business. Now Joy was involved in it.

Referring to a newspaper report published on February 16, Farroque said according to the report the government was losing revenue of Tk 300 million a week due to the illegal VOIP business. He said so far Tk 15 billion were siphoned of the country.

The opposition chief whip urged the Speaker to play neutral role so the opposition could make its contribution to making the parliament effective.

He criticised the Prime Minister's speech in parliament Thursday as untrue. "Though the Prime Minister claimed about the production of electricity, but not a single megawatt of electricity was produced in the past 14 months of the grand alliance government," he said. 

Farroque also alleged that a relative of the commerce minister was the main supplier of the lentil to TCB, which was buying low-cost lentil at higher price.

The opposition chief whip questioned if Commerce Minister Farruk Khan living in his cantonment house could carryout all activities including his party work why officials and employees of the Leader of the Opposition would not be allowed to work at her cantonment residence.


----------



## M_Saint

Unprecendeted thuggeries, lie and criminalism by AWAMY-Commies made me comment that "Iamya Jhajilia" re-emerged at BD. Ironically the same sentiment was expressed by one of the students after she observed force prostitution. News were coming out that AWAMY-Commie MPs, Ministers were enjoying innocent and defenceless students forcefully and protesting girls were getting levelled as *Shibiri-Jaamaties*. Damage that the bastard commie MUA,FUA and IUA brought at BD, would take years torepair... 

Amardesh Online Edition


----------



## idune

*BCL men attack admission seekers at Rajshahi *

Chhatra League activists on Saturday attacked admission-seekers and vandalised furniture and vehicles in New Government Degree College in Rajshahi to have students of their choice admitted to the institution.

The activists of the Bangladesh Chhatra League, the ruling Awami Leagues associate body of students, clashed with the police in which at least 10 were injured. Campus sources said the admission to bachelors (honours) course was scheduled to begin in the college at 11:00am.

Soon after the interview of admission seekers had begun, Chhatra League activists entered the campus in a procession and started vandalising the furniture and window panes and attacked and chased out admission-seekers. The attack suspended the admission process.

Chhatra League activists then tried to have students of their choice admitted to the college after other admission-seekers had left the place and clashed with the police as the police stopped them from doing so.

Chhatra League activists also went out of the college campus and started vandalising vehicles on the road and pelted the police personnel with stones. Chhatra League also tried to attack journalists when the journalists went to cover the incident.

Police deployment was reinforced to control the situation. The police at the time arrested three Chhatra League activists  Nasir Uddin, Jahangir alias Kanak and Kamruzzaman Sarkar. The college authorities later resumed admission process sin police guards.

The college principal, Professor Farida Sultana, told reporters that some outsiders had created problems in admission process and he termed it no big incident. Some outsiders created problems in the admission process. We resumed the admission process later.

Special Branch assistant police commissioner Tariqul Islam said Chhatra League activists had vandalised furniture and vehicles and attacked admission-seekers as they failed to have students admitted to the college on quota. The Chhatra League also attacked the police when the police stopped them.

The Rajpara police officer-in-charge, Afzal Hossain, said the situation was now under control.

Admission to the college closes today and police deployment has been reinforced to stave off any untoward incidents. Chhatra League activists also foiled the admission process in the college on Thursday with vandalism and attack on admission-seekers.

Front Page


----------



## eastwatch

Allegations against Joy: AL says 'show proof' | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Allegations against Joy: AL says 'show proof' 
Sun, Mar 14th, 2010 1:58 am BdST 

Dhaka, Mar 13 (bdnews24.com)  Ruling party Awami League on Saturday challenged the opposition BNP to show the proof to back aspersions of corruption they had aired against the prime minister's son. 

Local government minister and AL general secretary Syed Ashraful Islam went as far as to threaten the main opposition BNP of "hard action" if it fails to present evidence of any link between Sheikh Hasina's son Sajeeb Ahmed Wazed and the illegal VoIP business. 

"Show your documents and evidence to the nation by seven days," Ashraf said at a meeting on Saturday. 

"But if you fail, the grand alliance won't sit idle. It will react with tough action." 

"The nation won't accept the presentation of wrong information and propaganda," he added. 

Ruling party whip and Awami League standing committee member Mirza Azam, also warned the opposition not to make derogatory remarks against Sajeeb Wazed, known popularly as Joy. 

"BNP want to show that Tarique and Joy are 'equal'. We will take any necessary actions, both political and legal, if these kinds of remarks continue," Azam told reporters at a press briefing on Saturday. 

Azam claimed the opposition was spreading propaganda against Joy only to veil the "ugly face and stained politics" of their leader Khaleda Zia and her two sons Tarique Rahman and Arafat Rahman Coco. 

Opposition chief whip Zainul Abdin Farroque, speaking in parliament earlier in the week, alleged that Joy was involved in illegal Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) operations. 

Azam refuted the graft allegations against Joy on Saturday. "Sajeeb Ahmed Wazed is a role model to the hundreds of thousands of young people in Bangladesh. On the other hand, Tarique has become another name for corruption," he said. 

Farroque had also called for probe into the allegations he brought up in parliament. "If the government wants, we are willing to help by providing all necessary data," he had added. 

Responding to a query by reporters on that comment, Azam said, "We accept the challenge. Tell them to make public all documents what they have." 

The AL leader also said the party forum would decide whether to file a defamation case against the allegation. 

Farroque made the allegation in parliament last Thursday. On Friday, he reportedly received death threats by phone for "speaking against the prime minister's son".


----------



## eastwatch

Ershad advocates 8 provinces | Politics | bdnews24.com

Ershad advocates 8 provinces 
Sat, Mar 13th, 2010 12:34 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Mar 13 (bdnews24.com)Jatiya Party chairman HM Ershad has proposed a system of provincial government in Bangladesh, dividing the country into eight parts. 

"There is no other alternative to provincial government for the establishment of good governance in Bangladesh," he told a seminar in the capital on Saturday. 

He proposed eight provinces: Northern, Barendra, Jahangirnagar, Jalalbad, Chattala, Mainamati, Jahanabad and Chandradwip. 

According to the proposal, the provinces would each have a council of 600 members and a separate cabinet with a chief minister at the head. The central government would be a federal one. 

Each province would have a High Court, which would function under the Supreme Court located in the federal capital Dhaka, said Ershad, a former president and martial law administrator. 

The federal government would oversee the administration through a governor for each province. 

"I am raising the proposal as a party chief, but it is not presented from the party's point of view," Ershad told the seminar on 'Planning a provincial government system in Bangladesh' at the Hotel Sonargaon on Saturday.


----------



## Skies

*Steps taken for issuing on-arrival visa for foreign tourists to Bangladesh: Minister *
10:23, March 14, 2010 



> The Bangladeshi government has taken steps for issuance of on-arrival visa for foreign tourists under a package program for giving a boost to the tourism industry.
> 
> Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Golam Mohammad Qauder disclosed the measure Saturday while addressing a roundtable on overall scenario of country's tourism sector and duties of government and non-government sectors, private news agency UNB reported.
> 
> "The government is attaching importance to tourism sector and proceeding in a planned way for attracting tourists from home and abroad," he was quoted as saying.
> 
> Quader further said tourism law is being enacted and tourism board formed for tourism planning.
> 
> He said the government has already taken other necessary steps for the development of communications system and security at tourist spots.



Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

New move to retrieve stolen money 
Monday, March 15,2010 

DHAKA: The United States has tracked an amount money laundered out of Bangladesh, the central bank chief said Sunday, reports bdnews24.com.

Atiur Rahman, the Bangladesh Bank governor, however, refused to divulge any further details including the amount of money sent out illegally. Rahman was briefing the press at Sonargaon Hotel on his recent tour of the US. He accompanied Law minister Shafique Ahmed and attorney general Mahbubey Alam to the US on an official visit. 

While the governor returned at the weekend, Ahmed and Alam have stayed back apparently to gather more information on the issue. An initiative was taken during the caretaker government regime to retrieve the laundered money, but the move didn't succeed.

The present government, after coming to power last year, has made renewed efforts to recover illegal money from abroad. There are allegations of money laundering against BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia's sons Tarique Rahman and Arafat Rahman Coco and Giasuddin Al Mamun-Tarique's business partner.

The governor said they had sought help from the US authorities to get membership of Egmont Group of Financial Intelligence Units during the visit and requested them to include Bangladesh as their member.

"Once we become a member we will be able to access their anti-money laundering information bank. They can also help us by giving information on 'terrorist financing'," Rahman said.

In 1995, a group of Financial Intelligence Units (FIUs) met at the Egmont Arenberg Palace in Brussels and decided to establish an informal group.

The meeting resulted in the birth of Egmont group, which now has 117 members. Its goal is to facilitate international cooperation on financial activities.

The FIUs meet regularly to find ways to cooperate, especially in the areas of information exchange, training and the sharing.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> South Asian Media Net
> 
> New move to retrieve stolen money
> Monday, March 15,2010
> 
> DHAKA: The United States has tracked an amount money laundered out of Bangladesh, the central bank chief said Sunday, reports bdnews24.com.
> 
> The present government, after coming to power last year, has made renewed efforts to recover illegal money from abroad. There are allegations of money laundering against BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia's sons Tarique Rahman and Arafat Rahman Coco and Giasuddin Al Mamun-Tarique's business partner.



Every criminal activity must be punished and no State money should be allowed to be swindled by the small sons of a big President. The two gems of Begum Zia have jointly destroyed the image of their own father and have almost destroyed a great political Party, BNP. 

Their illicit money must be sought after to refurbish the State coffer of a poor country. This money must not be allowed to buy votes oin the next election.


----------



## Al-zakir

Very disturbing. Please read the Activities around eden college. What's the hell is going on here. Awamis real dirty character has exposed. 

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

The Daily Sangram || Oldest bangla daily newspaper


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

Tk 946cr surplus on less spending 
Wednesday, March 17,2010 

DHAKA: The first six months of the current fiscal year saw a budgetary surplus of Tk 946 crore, due to low expenditure, increased foreign assistance, and high revenue income.

The information was revealed by Finance Minister AMA Muhith yesterday when he was reporting to the parliament the fiscal year's first six months' trends in government income and expenditure, with an analysis of the state of the economy.

It was the first time in the country's history that a government submitted a half-yearly budgetary report to the parliament.

The report said the corresponding period of the last fiscal year saw a budget deficit of Tk 6,129 crore, and the estimated total deficit for the current fiscal year was fixed at Tk 34,358 crore in the annual budget.

The government has Tk 12,000 crore cash in hand even after repaying bank loans of a huge amount of Tk 11,108 crore in cash as well during the period.

Mentioning that the placing of the half-yearly budgetary report to the parliament was the first of its kind in the country, the finance minister said through the move the government conformed to the Public Finance and Budget Management Act 2009. He hoped that the move will ensure the government's budgetary accountability.

While presenting the report, he referred to the budget he placed in the House in June last year saying, "The budget was not based on emotions or over ambition, rather it was prepared in light of the reality, with the resoluteness of our objectives."

"As I am presenting the half-yearly progress report to the great parliament, I feel that we have been able to live up to our promises," he added.

According to the report, in the first six months of FY 2009-'10 the total revenue collection was Tk 35,553 crore which was 15.7 percent higher on the corresponding period of FY 2008-'09. The total revenue collection target this fiscal year is Tk 79,461 crore, which the finance minister hopes to reach in the remaining months. 

He however said the government is considering shortening the list of tax exempted items, for increasing revenue collection. 

For quick disposal of tax related litigations, the government is considering setting up a dedicated bench in the High Court, and introduction of alternative dispute resolution, the minister added. 

Budgetary spending in the first six months of the current fiscal year was 6.1 percent lower than in the same period of the last fiscal year, according to the report.

In the July-December period of the current fiscal year, expenditure was Tk 34,607 crore out of the total budget of Tk 113,819 crore for the entire year. The expenditure during the same period of the last fiscal year was Tk 36,868 crore. 

Explaining the reasons for low budgetary spending, the report said the government spent less on farm subsidy, payment of interest, food procurement, and employment programmes. 

In the July-December period of the current fiscal year, Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation also did not spend money on subsidy. Moreover, the additional spending due to the declaration of the new pay scale for government officials was not included in the first six months' accounting.

Development expenditure however increased in the first six months of the current fiscal year on the corresponding period of the last fiscal year.

The expenditure for annual development programme increased by 42.2 percent to Tk 8,807 crore compared to the last fiscal year's corresponding period.

The size of ADP is Tk 30,500 crore for the entirety of the current fiscal year, of which the government could spend 29 percent in the first six months. 

The finance minister said the progress in ADP implementation was significantly higher than other years', due to the present government's initiatives, its dedication to work, and efficient financial management.

In the first six months of the current fiscal year inflow of foreign assistance increased by 368 percent to Tk 5,161 crore, while in the corresponding period of the last fiscal year it was Tk 1,101 crore.

The finance minister in his speech described the current state of the country's macroeconomy including the export-import situation, and inflation.

Muhith said in June 2009 the point-to-point inflation was 2.3 percent, which increased to 8.5 percent in December of the same year.

Under the impacts of price hikes on the international market, and due to increase in remittance flow and foreign currency reserves, the inflation showed an upward trend, he said adding, several measures were put in place including unhindered supply of commodities, to contain inflation. 

Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS) Research Director Zaid Bakht said the surplus in the budget has both good and bad sides. The good side is that the revenue earning is close to the target. The bad side however is that the government could not spend the money, he added saying, as a result the people were deprived of the benefits they could have got.

Bakht said implementation of ADP was higher than in the last year's corresponding period, but it was still only 29 percent of the government target set in the annual budget.

He also said sales of government savings instruments soared significantly, contributing to the high implementation of ADP, one of the bad sides of which is that in the future the government expenditure on account of payments of interests will go up.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Jamaat will publish a list of dailies linked with RAW, Mossad*

Recalling the past he said Awami League (AL) never branded Jamaat leaders when they together launched political movement


Wednesday March 24 2010 11:11:14 AM BDT




Jamaat-e-Islami Secretary General Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojaheed said that his party would publish a list of the newspapers, which were linked with Israeli intelligence agency Mossad and Indian intelligence agency RAW, reports UNB.

Mojaheed was speaking at a press conference at the party office Tuesday.Has said none should undermine Islam or the Prophet Hazrat Mohammad (SM) in a bid to oppose his party. "We do not consider that opposing Jamaat meant opposing Islam," he added.

Recalling the past he said Awami League (AL) never branded Jamaat leaders when they together launched political movement. "But we became rajakars to the Awami League when we joined politics with BNP."

Answering a question Mojaheed claimed that they were not involved in any illegal activities in 1971. "We have not done any crime for which we are accused of. It had been well proved by the designer of independence Sheikh Mujibur Rahman." 

He denounced misquoting Jamaat Leader Rafiqul Islam by a section of the press. It was done with a motive to undermine his party, he added.

Referring to the burning of the effigy of Jamaat chief Matiur Rahman Nizami he said it was an anti-Islamic act. Jamaat never makes an effigy and burn it to demonstrate anger against anyone. 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=310395


----------



## eastwatch

AL men snatch bid documents

Thursday, March 25, 2010
Front PageAL men snatch bid documents
Tender for 22 Sirajganj roads cancelled 
Our Correspondent

Sirajganj LGED office in Sirajganj yesterday suspended the bidding process for construction works of 22 roads as ruling party men snatched tender documents from a peon of LGED at Baoitara on Sirajganj-Belkuchi highway. 

Abdur Rashid Mian, executive engineer of LGED, told The Daily Star, Today's tender process has been suspended following the snatching incident of tender documents at Baoitara. 

The decision came after the Awami League activists snatched 61 of 74 bidding documents from Golam Mostafa, a peon of LGED.

Police and local sources said yesterday was the date scheduled for submitting tender documents for construction works of 22 roads. 

Witnesses said Mostafa was going to Sirajganj LGED office with the tender box having 74 bidding documents in it after completion of bidding documents submission at Belkuchi UNO office.

When contacted, KM Hossain Ali Hasan, general secretary of district AL said, No one from AL was involved in the snatching incident. 

Earlier in the morning, at least 10 people, including contractors, were injured as AL men attacked them during submission of the tender documents at Sirajganj LGED office. 

The AL men, who took position on the premises of the LGED office since the opening of the office, swooped on the contractors and their associates when they went there to submit bidding documents, contractors complained. 

The injured were admitted to Sirajganj Sadar Hospital and local clinics. 

Jillar Rahman, a contractor of Solonga, said AL cadres beat us and obstructed us from submitting tender documents in the tender box. 

But on-duty policemen did not help the bidders, he alleged. 

LGED Engineer Abdur Rashid Mian said they placed tender boxes at different places including the offices of DC, SP, Sadar UNO, Rajganj UNO, Belkuchi UNO and Natore LGED office.

The bidders had scope to drop their bidding documents in other places, he added.


----------



## Al-zakir

Recently *Bangladesh Supreme Court Bar Association election* held and BNP-Jamat panel won. Good Job. 

Text in Bangla. If some one find the english version than please post it. 
http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2010/03/26/24492

The reasons behind awamis loss.
http://www.amardeshonline.com/pages/details/2010/03/27/24642


----------



## Al-zakir

*Public anger rising over enhanced load shedding*

Power distributors introduce 2-hour outage every 2 hours


Monday March 29 2010 00:59:57 AM BDT


The 2-hour load shedding after every two hours introduced across the country on Saturday has been received with criticism and resentment from different sections of power consumers.(UNB) 

Power distribution agencies-DESCO, DPDC, REB, PDB and WZPDC - introduced the system at the behest of the highest policy makers replacing load shedding at every alternative hour.

The severe cut in power supply was necessitated as the generation stands at 3700-3800 MW against the demand of more than 6000 MW.

The power officials said they have received complaints and resentment against the new system of load shedding. "Now, many peoples are giving their negative reaction to two-hour load shedding system. Because, it creates more sufferings to them," said a top official of DPDC which controls electricity distribution in major part of the capital city. 

He said many people use standby generators. They now face troubles in running generators for two hours at a stretch. Many business houses are to close transactions for long two hours affecting their business, he added.

Business people are not taking the new system positively as it leads to more hazards. Bangladesh Shop Owners Association Secretary General SA Quader Kiron expressed sharp resentment. "Definitely, this is a bad decision as it is harmful to the business. This is not acceptable as people are not habituated with long two-hour load shedding." 

Kiron is worried at reported government plan of complete cut in power supply in urban areas from 12 midnight to 6 am. "This will be ridiculous if really the government moves in that direction, because after whole day labour and frequent load shedding, people want a good sheep after midnight."

FBBCI vice-president Abul Quasem Ahmed said the new load shedding system might be a temporary matter. "But we want complete free from load shedding situation for the sake of our business." 

For the last couple of months, many areas across the country including the capital, have been facing severe load shedding as the gap between the supply and demand of electricity is widening fast with the onset of summer. 

Power Secretary Abul Kalam Azad conveyed the new decision to the top officials of the distribution agencies at a meeting at the Power Division on Thursday last.

Sources close to the meeting told UNB that when they were reviewing the situation Azad was summoned to the Prime Minister's Office. He was directed to introduce two-hour load shedding at every two hours instead of one-hour after every hour. 

Azad returned to the meeting and asked them to follow the new directive. He however said the new system is temporary for one week to see the public reaction.

"If the people welcome, then it will continue for the rest of the time. But if it creates any resentment among the consumers, the decision will be reviewed," he told the officials.

The officials were also given the idea that the policy makers feel that load shedding in every alternative hour is creating a bad impression among the public.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=310928


----------



## Al-zakir

*Awami League lawmakers wary of crises*

Govt may deploy army to manage water, shut fertiliser factories to save power 


Monday March 29 2010 01:42:33 AM BDT


Hasan Jahid Tusher 


Senior Awami League leaders, who were left out of the party's central committee, yesterday suggested that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina urgently resolve priority issues including crises of power, water and gas.(The Daily Star) 

They also advised that Hasina, also the AL president, pay more attention to maintaining law and order across the country. 

The suggestions came after a meeting of the AL parliamentary board that primarily picked two candidates -- Maj (retd) Jashim Uddin and Nurunnabi Chowdhury -- for April 29 by-polls in Bhola-3 constituency. 

AL leaders Amir Hossain Amu, Tofail Ahmed, Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury, Kazi Zafarullah, Obaidul Quader, Syed Ashraful Islam and premier's adviser Dr Alauddin Ahmed were present at the meeting. 

Abdur Razzak and Suranjit Sengupta could not attend the meeting. Razzak is now out of the country while Suranjit is ill. 

They said power should be saved from various sources to ease the ongoing power crisis. 

Since the government would not be able to generate more power within a short time, fertiliser factories across the country should be shut for at least 15 days to save electricity, they said. 

There will be no shortage as the government has enough stock of fertiliser, said the AL leaders.

The premier would direct the ministry concerned to issue a notice on the matter in a couple of days, said a source. 

"We requested the premier to take immediate steps to ease the sufferings of the people who voted us to power," said a senior party leader wishing anonymity.

"The leader [Sheikh Hasina] said she is aware of the sufferings of people especially in the city due to power, water and gas crises. She is concerned about it," the AL leader said.

Another source said the prime minister might decide to engage army personnel to help ease water crisis in the capital. 

The party president asked them to help the government to resolve the crises. 

Hasina and other party leaders expressed frustration over the pro-AL panel's setback in the polls to the Supreme Court Bar Association and Dhaka University Syndicate.

They blamed lack of coordination in both cases. 

On awarding nomination, AL deputy office secretary Mrinal Kanti Das said the nomination for the by-polls would be finalised after scrutiny. 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=310979


----------



## Al-zakir

*Khaleda rallies party for anti-govt move * 

Mon, Mar 29th, 2010 8:34 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 



Chittagong, Mar 29 (bdnews24.com) -- BNP chairperson and leader of the opposition Khaleda Zia, addressing a sea of supporters in Chittagong on Monday, rallied her party leaders and activists to prepare for an anti-government movement. 

"Today is a warm-up rehearsal. Get ready for movement," she told a grand rally at Chittagong Laldighi ground, her first since the December 2008 national election. 

She said her party, the main opposition, would launch the movement after holding a series of political rallies in each division to drum up support for an anti-government campaign. 

In her 66-minute address to a gathering of thousands at the port city, the first of the divisional rallies, Khaleda listed the "failures" of the Awami League-led government. 

"They've not fulfilled any (election) pledge made to the people. They're busy fulfilling commitments to foreigners." 

Khaleda termed the agreements signed with Delhi, during prime minister Shiekh Hasina's visit to India earlier this year, "anti-liberation" and "against sovereign interests". 

She urged all "freedom fighters" irrespective of opinion and party affiliation to unite against the agreements. 

Bangladesh and India signed three agreements during Hasina's India visit in January&#8212;one on Mutual Legal Assistance on Criminal Matters, one on the Transfer of Sentenced Persons and one on Combating International Terrorism, Organized Crime and Illicit Drug Trafficking. The two countries also signed MOUs on Cooperation in Power Sector and a Cultural Exchange Programme. 

In a joint statement issued by the two countries, Bangladesh agreed to allow the neighbour to have access Chittagong and Mongla ports 

The opposition leader warned the government against implementation of the accords with India and against any move to allow "the neighbouring country" to use Chittagong port. 

She asked her supporters: "I want to know from you whether Bangladesh will remain a sovereign nation or will it be a rent-dependent one. Are you ready to give transit to another country?" 

Khaleda also rejected recent statements by prime minister Sheikh Hasina, regarding lack of power generation during the past BNP-led government, as "false and fabricated". 

"She (Hasina) resorts to falsehood while abroad and presents fabricated information in parliament." 

The BNP chief said during her last 2001-2006 administration, the BNP-led government added 1515 megawatts of power to the national grid. "But the prime minister said we didn't add even one watt of power." 

bdnews24.com/sm/sr/rah/2040h 

Khaleda rallies party for anti-govt move | Politics | bdnews24.com


----------



## Al-zakir

Jamaat calls for martyrdom


Thu, Apr 1st, 2010 9:43 pm BdST

Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 
Bogra, April 1 (bdnews24.com)  Jamaat-e-Islami called upon its members to prepare for ultimate sacrifice through martyrdom.

Ali Ahsan Muhammad Mojaheed, secretary general of the fundamentalist party, told a party meeting in Bogra on Thursday that they would have to rid themselves of their weaknesses.

"One must be ready to embrace martyrdom without hesitation."

In the context of a war crimes tribunal process advancing on the back of strong government resolve, Mojaheed gave his party men four recommendations.

He said that activists should remain loyal to the party under all circumstances.

Mojaheed told Jamaat men that preparations had to be taken within the organisation as well as within their families.

This former social welfare minister said that the men should have strong faith on the almighty above all because only that could deliver them.

"Attacks and lawsuits will not be enough to stop Jamaat."

Earlier on March 31 Mojaheed told the press in Dhaka that no Jamaat leader was involved in any war crime during the Liberation War in 1971 and there is no way they may be labelled as 'war criminals'.

He also declared to continue legal battle against the war crime charges.

Mojaheed claimed that India was instigating the government to go after Jamaat, which is also a major ally of the main opposition BNP.

"India apprehends that only the military and the Jamaat could prevent Bangladesh from becoming a proxy for India." 

Jamaat calls for martyrdom | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## Skies

*Dear M_Saint bro,*

Since we do not have our own good international forum and also there is a lack of Bangladeshis in PDF for _Bangladesh Section_ so we do not want that any of our countrymen will ban/suspend though I understand your grief, concern and excitement about the misrule going on. But we know that tolerance is better than ban/suspend. And a dedicated man like you should not be suspended/banned just for only excitement. And I&#8217;m giving emphasis on the number of Bangladeshis in PDF because here we can get many members from India, PK and others to discuss, and I consider the _Bangladesh Section_ in PDF as a complementary of our own defence forum. And I want at least around 10 Bangladeshi regular members in PDF who will give suggestions to solve the problems of BD and make creative ideas for BD instead of criticize only.





*Sorry if you get anything wrong in this post. Regards.


----------



## Al-zakir

*A Government in Turmoil! A Country in Meltdown!* 
Monday April 05 2010 23:26:26 PM BDT


By Arif Ahmed


We are a country at the brink of meltdown literally. The power crisis has now reached levels were fertilizer plants have closed, businesses are collapsing, farmers are losing crops and life in Bangladesh is becoming unbearable. We are now reading that thousands of people went out on demonstrations and attacked the upazila office of the West Zone Power Distribution Company at Bhanga on Saturday afternoon and Palli Bidyut Samiti office at Alfadanga on Friday night demanding power supply. SM Kobad Hossen, 50, a resident of Alfadanga, said they had received power hardly for two hours a day for a few days! Is this right Prime Minister! This is the start of more demonstrations to come!

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Saturday promised to ensure electricity for all within 2020. Referring to the election manifesto of Awami League she said the government is working with a target of increasing power generation by 7000 MWs by the year 2013 and by 20,000 MWs by 2021. Under this programme, agreements have been signed for producing electricity from rental power stations at private initiatives at the first phase and for generating 1,000 MWs power at public sector. "Construction of these power stations is going on at a faster pace," she added.

Can we afford to wait for 2020! No. Sure the Government is hiring power stations to meet power demand, but whatever happened to the building of power stations under a public / private development initiative â the reality is that no private enterprise is going to invest significant sums in building power stations when there is no certainty as to as power will be generated! 

What is also missing from the political rhetoric is the means of feeding these rental power stations â we are running short of gas and the current country coal production is nothing short of an embarrassment to a Government that has been in power for well over a year. For a year now we have heard nothing but political words! 

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said measures were taken to import Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) from Qatar to resolve this crisis. She said further "We are also considering with importance diversification of energy." That the present government is actively considering installing nuclear power plants to meet the increasing demand of power. In this regard, a team will be visiting Russia soon.

Does the Prime Minster realise the time frames for getting a nuclear power plant up and running and the costs involved! Does the Prime Minster understand that businesses and farmers cannot afford to install solar heating power systems! Does the Prime Minster realise that other countries are suffering from power shortages and so expecting to rely on the importation of overseas produced power is not a solution. 

We are now a country that is on the verge of civil war with a Government that is unable or unwilling to act. Bangladesh is sitting on masses of coal reserves â enough to meet the countries power needs for many decades, by which time the energy world will be a different place (and Bangladesh will be a different place). Asia Energy is ready to mine Phulbari and has completed all preparation work. Yes, there will be local inconvenience, but even the people of Phulbari would accept that we must all work for the greater good of our nation. It is now a matter of working with the people of Phulbari to relocate people fairly and humanely. 

The Finance Minister's realistic conclusion to go for open-pit coal mining published last week was seen by many to be a break through of common sense! We breathed a sigh of relief that our plight for energy was over. Asia Energy's proposal can no longer be ignored and must be put to the top of the political agenda. 

Please Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, come live in the real Bangladesh world were business are fighting for survival, farmers are losing crops and your Bangladeshi people are melting in the heat of the day. Is this a country that can encourage international business investment? Bangladesh is not a country welcoming foreign investors. 

The time has now come for the Government to move forward on the mining of coal at Phulbari in the most efficient manner or accept defeat as a political party that can lead the country, and let others with more ambition for Bangladesh and its people govern the country.

Prime Minister, the Bangladeshi people are speaking. They want power and they want power now. Finalise the coal policy and start mining Phulbari. This is the key solution to our countries power crisis and the means for you to restore faith in your Government. 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=312248


----------



## Al-zakir

*Water, power shortage prompts people to take to streets *


Almost all parts of the city continued to face 10 to 12 hours of power outage in the sweltering heat.


Wednesday April 07 2010 09:34:37 AM BDT


Water and power shortage has hit hard the city which forced residents in different areas to go out on demonstrations on Tuesday.

The residents demanded immediate steps for uninterrupted supply of water and power as they had to remain awake for supply water at night and also could not sleep in the sweltering summer heat.

Residents of Mohakhali on Tuesday blocked a road stretch for an hour demanding water supply. The blockade caused heavy traffic congestion in the area. Residents of posh Gulshan area in the evening also sat at a meeting to chart out their course of action to get supply water.

Power crisis in the city has, meanwhile, aggravated over a few days although five fertiliser plants have been closed to divert more gas to power plants as a number of power units went out of operation for technical faults.

Witnesses and the police said more than 400 people, holding pitchers and buckets, had taken to the streets in front of Titumir College about 11:00am.

The demonstrators alleged they had not been getting supply water for four days. They called off their blockade on assurances from the water supply agency that the matter would be resolved soon.

The authorities hoped that the supply water situation would improve after the army officially starts helping Dhaka Water Supply and Sewerage Authority in easing the persisting water crisis in the capital from today.

A cabinet meeting on March 29 decided to deploy army men in aid of WASA on April 1 to ensure smooth supply of water in city areas facing shortage.

The Dhaka WASA now produces 185 crore to 190 crore litres of water a day whereas the demand has increased to 225 crore litres in recent days because of increase in temperature.

Residents living on Gulshan Road 24 /30 alleged they had not been getting water over three weeks.

&#239;&#191;&#189;Our daily life has become miserable as we have not received supply water for three weeks and we keep facing frequent power outages,&#239;&#191;&#189; Asif Ibrahim, a director of the Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry and resident of the area, told New Age after the meeting at the New King&#239;&#191;&#189;s Kitchen restaurant at Gulshan.

&#239;&#191;&#189;We are making preparations for a signature campaign and will submit a memorandum to the WASA authorities to press home our demand for the installation of a deep tube well,&#239;&#191;&#189; he said.

Anwar Hossain, a resident of Shewrapara in the city, told New Age they could not sleep throughout the night as they had to wait for supply water. &#239;&#191;&#189;We get water for only an hour or two at night. We pass sleepless nights as we do not know when we will get water. Sometimes we get water at 1:00am and sometimes at 4:00am.&#239;&#191;&#189;

Sarwar Alam, a government official who lives at Khilgaon in Dhaka, said he could not sleep properly because of power outage. &#239;&#191;&#189;Usually I go to bed at 11:00pm and wake up at 6:00am to go to office. But these days, we face four hours of power outages between 11:00pm and 6:00am. It is difficult to sleep in the sweltering heat without power,&#239;&#191;&#189; he said.

Power outages in the city have also increased as two 210MW units of the Ghorashal power plant and a 225MW unit of the private Meghnaghat power plant had been out of operation for a few days.

Because of the closure of such large power units, there was little improvement in the power generation despite the closing of five fertiliser plants.

Almost all parts of the city continued to face 10 to 12 hours of power outage in the sweltering heat.

The power secretary, Abul Kalam Azad, told New Age on Tuesday they could not get power up to their expectations after the closing of fertiliser plants as some large power units had tripped.

&#239;&#191;&#189;As many of our power plants are very old, some of the units often go out of operation. We hope that the situation will improve in three to four days,&#239;&#191;&#189; he said.

Power generation has hovered around 3800MW against a peak demand for 5,500MW&#239;&#191;&#189;6,000MW for two days.

The Dhaka Power Distribution Company Limited, which covers Dhanmondi, Mohammadpur, Tejgaon, Moghbazar, Dhaka (south) and Narayanganj, has a demand for 1,200MW but gets about 650MW.

The Dhaka Electric Supply Company Limited, which covers Mirpur, Shyamali, Gulshan, Badda, Dhaka (north) and Tongi areas, gets about 300MW&#239;&#191;&#189;350MW against the demand for about 585MW. 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=312561


----------



## Al-zakir

*Khaleda for movement to save country from 'tyrant'*Staff Correspondent


BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia said yesterday an anti-government movement has to be launched to change the prevailing "unsteady situation" and protect the country from the grip of the 'tyrant' government. 

The leader of the opposition in parliament urged all to unite and prepare for the movement for the sake of future generation. 

Khaleda was speaking as chief guest at a teachers' representatives conference, jointly organised by the Shikkhak Karmachari Oikya Jote, Bangladesh Shikkhak Samity and Bangladesh College Shikkhak Samity, and held at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in the capital. 

Teachers' representatives in their speeches demanded nationalising all educational institutions getting monthly pay order (MPO) facilities. 

They urged the opposition to see that parliament members are not nominated as chairmen of governing bodies of educational institutions. 

Selim Bhuiyan, chief coordinator of the Oikya Jote, said teachers and academicians should be made chairmen of the governing bodies.

In response, the former prime minister said if BNP is voted to power again, jobs of all teachers and employees of MPO-listed institutions will be nationalised. 

She however did not make any comment on the demand that lawmakers must not head the governing bodies.

Bitterly criticising the government for the present situation in the country, Khaleda said no one is secure and in peace now. 

She alleged that this government had made governing bodies of all educational institutions partisan, and many competent teachers lost their jobs as a result. 

The BNP chief said giving importance to religious and moral education is the demand of time but the present government is hatching a conspiracy against religious education. 

The others who spoke at the conference included BNP leaders Osman Farruk, Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir, Amanullah Aman, Zainul Abdin Farroque, Khairul Kabir Kokhon and teachers' leaders Kazi Adbur Razzak, Chowdhury Mugisuddin Mahmud and Fatema Akhter Hena.

Former energy adviser Mahmudur Rahman inaugurated the conference chaired by Selim Bhuiyan. 



:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

Personally sick and tired of BNP. Bunch of loosers just mumbling with out any sorts of anti govenment movement eventhough people of the country egar to throw this crminals out of power. How can this BNP call it's self a main opposition when this government being unchallenge with Mammoth failures. This ****** better reckon with people sentiment soon and initiate massive movement if wish to be in power next term otherwise poople will choose other alternative.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Personally sick and tired of BNP. Bunch of loosers just mumbling with out any sorts of anti govenment movement eventhough people of the country egar to throw this crminals out of power. How can this BNP call it's self a main opposition when this government being unchallenge with Mammoth failures. This ****** better reckon with people sentiment soon and initiate massive movement if wish to be in power next term otherwise poople will other alternative.



hahahaha, they better hurry up as after June there will not be any Boro irrigation and temperature will go down resulting less consumption of Power.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> hahahaha, they better hurry up as after June there will not be any Boro irrigation and temperature will go down resulting less consumption of Power.



Lucky for you guys is that there isn't any strong opposition left thus do what ever please you because there isn't anyone going to stop you except Allah.


----------



## Al-zakir

Time has come to depose the govt of famine: Khaleda


All from number one busy plundering the state's wealth, she says


Monday April 19 2010 00:56:47 AM BDT




BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia has said ruling Awami League ministers and leaders from the top down will be sued for corruption and plundering the state if her party comes to power.(UNB)

"You (Awami League) have said you would teach BNP lessons. We are taking lessons from you. If BNP comes to power, cases will be filed for all the looting you have perpetrated - everything will be documented. We will not file any false cases like you," Khaleda, also the leader of the opposition in Parliament, said while addressing a huge public rally in Khulna Sunday. Issuing a note of caution to her political opponents, Khaleda added that when the BNP's time comes again, Awami League leaders will have to run to and fro on the veranda of the courts round the clock. 

The BNP leader was addressing a grand rally at Shib Bari crossing (Babri Chattar) in the southwestern city organized by Khulna city BNP. Khaleda denied the allegations of corruption during the rule of BNP. 

She said even a government minister has said that ministers are big thieves - all from 'number one' are busy plundering the state's wealth - concerned only with their own commissions, while there is no attention or effort expended upon resolving the acute problems people are facing. 

Khaleda said the government is busy harassing, attacking and filing cases against the opposition, again instead of solving the acute crises people are facing. 

She said cases are being filed against anyone speaking out against the government. "Filing cases will yield no result," she said.

Describing the grim scenario prevailing in different sectors including the nagging utilities crisis, unemployment and inflation and the worsening law and order situation, the BNP chief said an Awami League government means 'famine', and wondered how long the people will see this government in power.

She said the 'time has come' to depose the 'government of famine' to bring peace and prosperity to the country, which had time and again been proved possible under the BNP.

Khaleda warned that if the government fails to meet the public's requirements, resolve the utilities crisis, as well as control inflation, there will be no alternative but to wage a movement to oust the government.

She called upon everyone to take preparations for joining an anti-government movement in the days ahead.

Presided over by Khulna city BNP president Nazrul Islam Manju, the grand rally was also addressed by Tariqul Islam, Sarwari Rahman, Dr Abdul Moeen Khan, Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury, Syeda Rajia Fayez, Zainul Abdin Farroque. BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia says the price-hike of essentials in recent times has shocked the public.

BSS adds: Begum Khaleda Zia Sunday urged the government to take effective steps to resolve water, power and gas crises and improve law and order situation immediately. 

A movement would be launched, if the government fails to solve the problems faced by the people, she told a 'grand rally' at Shibbari Intersection in the divisional headquarters Sunday afternoon.

Begum Zia urged the Election Commission (EC) to hold the Bhola-3 by polls in a free and fair manner. If the EC fails, a movement would also be waged against that, she added.

The government could not implement its election pledges in one and half years, the BNP chief said pointed to high prices of essential commodities.

She said the construction of the proposed Tipaimukh dam would be allowed in any way as it would affect the country extensively.

She alleged that the Indian Border Security Force (BSF) is killing innocent Bangladeshis along the border frequently. She called upon the government to protest such killings. 
http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=314139


----------



## Al-zakir

People becoming restive for power, water and gas

Demanding water, gas and electricity, agitation, protest rally and human chain programmes at different parts of capital have already taken place

Tuesday April 20 2010 00:44:23 AM BDT

Ainul Haque Royal

The demand for uninterrupted supply of water, gas and electricity among the city dwellers has been mounting and taking the shape of a movement.(The BD Today )

Demanding water, gas and electricity, agitation, protest rally and human chain programmes at different parts of capital have already taken place. On the other hand, some political parties, their associate bodies, some socio-cultural organizations and small and medium business entrepreneurs are mulling waging anti-government agitation as the normal life is being disrupted.

Different section of people including office, school, college and university goers and businessmen and house keepers told this correspondent that the activities of daily life are seriously being hampered due to want of water for the last couple of months.

Inhabitants of Mirpur, Mohammadpur, Tejgaon, Mohakhali, Badda, Moghbazar, Sutrapur, Shyampur, Jatrabari and the old part of the capital Dhaka are facing severe crises of water, gas and electricity. They are not being able to cook properly due to the low voltage of gas and take bath due to absence of water and they could not sleep for nagging load shedding.

The problems of daily life are being created only for absence of electricity. These irritated, under privileged and deprived city dwellers may come down on the street collectively for movement against the government anytime, a group of people at Farmgate area said while talking to this reporter.

Meanwhile, opposition BNP is going to arrange two-day-long protest meeting demanding adequate supply of water, gas and electricity. They will stage demonstration at around 50 different parts of the capital on April 21 to 22.

According to sources, the city dwellers are now receiving around 1300 megawatt electricity per day against the existing needs of 2200 mw. The city dwellers are also receiving around 1450 million cubic feet gas (mmcfd) against the existing 1700 mmcfd needs. Besides, city's water demand is about 2100 million liters per day while the WASA supplies 1500 million liters.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=314248


----------



## Al-zakir

*Khaleda demands immediate arrest of Gen Moeen for killing democracy*


Anti-govt movement programme will be announced from grand rally in Dhaka on May 19, she says


Thursday May 06 2010 10:18:51 AM BDT


Amid heavy clapping and chanting of slogans, BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia Wednesday declared that programs of anti-government movement will be announced from the party's May 19 Dhaka city grand rally.(UNB, Rajshahi)

The anti-government movement will be launched to save the country and its people from "repression, misrule and misdeeds" of the Awami League government, she said and urged the people of all walks of life to prepare for making the planned movement a success. 

Leader of the opposition Khaleda Zia made the announcement while addressing a grand rally at the city's Madrasha Maidan, organized by Rajshahi city BNP as part of her ongoing organizational tours to divisional headquarters to mobilize public support against the government's misrule and failure to run the country and also to implement its election pledges. 

She said there is no alternative to wage movement right now to save the country and its people from the oppressive rule of and to ensure the security and dignity of mothers, fathers and sisters. 

The BNP chairperson alleged that the present government has created artificial crisis of electricity causing untold sufferings to the people in a bid to give work of rental power plants to its party men and family members without tender as well as to serve the interest of its foreign friends. 

She said the government will have to incur loss of over Tk 70000 crore in three years for giving contracts of private rental power plants and buying electricity at high price. The people will have to bear the huge loss. 

Khaleda during her over one-hour speech from 4:10 pm touched upon the government failures in different sectors, AL entente with the last military-backed caretaker government, non-implementation of its election pledges, repression on the opposition and women particularly girl students at different educational institutions and so on. 

Describing the behind-the-scene story of promulgation of state of emergency on January 11, 2007, she asked the government if it has no weakness for General Moeen to immediately arrest the former army chief for killing democracy by bringing in emergency rule. 

Referring to the UN resident coordinator in Bangladesh Renata Lok Dessallien's recent statement before leaving the country for joining her next assignment, Khaleda said no letter was sent from the UN.

Khaleda further said Renata also mentioned that Moeenuddin had told a lie. She said the 'Moeenuddin-Fakhruddin' government has caused huge loss to the country in every sector and pushed the country 20 years back. 

The BNP chairperson alleged that the ruling party activists caused obstructions and made attack on BNP supporters on their way to join the Rajshahi grand rally. 

She said the government also imposed restriction on live telecast by private TV channels of her today's address in Rajshahi apparently unnerved by seeing the huge rush of people in her previous grand rallies in Ctg and Khulna cities. 

In this regard, she mentioned the attack by the ruling Awami League terrorists at Singa in Natore today on BNP leaders and workers who were coming from Bogra to join the Rajshahi grand rally. 

Khaleda said Zakir Hossain, a BNP activist, was killed in the attack and many were injured while many vehicles were damaged and burnt by the ruling party activists. 

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=316516


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
Yes mohtarma but it was you that apponted this _gaddar _eventhough Jamaat has warned about him. He was not only junior to few others but also an idiot. You pissed of arm force with your blind miscalculated appointee. No self respect proud general would have like to serve under this Midget but you made them to done so. As a result BD nation paid big price for you unforgiving mistake and armed force withdrew it's support from your Party. You, your familiy and BNP-Jamaat has paid heavy toll becuase your ignorant mistake. I hope you learned your lesson and if Allah give you or your party another chance to lead BD then be a lot more careful with choosing of important appointee.


----------



## eastwatch

25 injured as Sylhet BNP factions clash


Friday, May 7, 2010
National25 injured as Sylhet BNP factions clash
Ilyas Ali's men foil rival's rally 

Intra-party rivals loyal to Sylhet district BNP convener Ilyas Ali vandalise the podium in the city's Court Point area, where city BNP was scheduled to hold a rally, right, stick wielding activists chase rivals during the intra-party clashes yesterday.Photo: STAR
Staff Correspondent, SylhetTwenty-five people sustained injuries as two factions of Sylhet BNP engaged in clashes in Zindabazar and Court Point areas in the city yesterday afternoon. 

Police charged truncheons to control the situation and arrested 20 people, said Kotwali Police Station Officer-in-Charge Mohammad Ali Bhuiyan. Most of the arrestees belong to the faction led by Sylhet district BNP convener Ilyas Ali. 

At about 3:20pm, activists of the group backed by district BNP convener Ilyas Ali vandalised the podium in Court Point area where BNP Sylhet city unit and a faction of district BNP organised a rally at the end of a fortnight-long anti-government agitation programme that Ilyas group had opposed from the very beginning, said party insiders.

Shortly afterwards, a procession of the city unit of BNP started for the rally venue but it came under attack by intra-party rivals near Zindabazar point, witnesses said.

The clashes that followed left 25 people injured and eventually foiled the rally organised by the faction led by city BNP chief Dr Shahriar Hossain Chowdhury and Joint convener Nasim Hossain, known as followers of late finance minister M Saifur Rahman. 

Rezaul Hasan Lodi, a ward councillor of Sylhet City Corporation, was admitted to a private hospital with head injuries. Most other injured took first aid. 

Two gunshots were also fired into the air during the clashes. Some agitators broke the camera of Prothom Alo photographer Anis Mahmud and took away the camera of Shabbir Foyez, a journalist of local daily Shyamol Sylhet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Skies said:


> *Dear M_Saint bro,*
> 
> Since we do not have our own good international forum and also there is a lack of Bangladeshis in PDF for _Bangladesh Section_ so we do not want that any of our countrymen will ban/suspend though I understand your grief, concern and excitement about the misrule going on. But we know that tolerance is better than ban/suspend. And a dedicated man like you should not be suspended/banned just for only excitement. And Im giving emphasis on the number of Bangladeshis in PDF because here we can get many members from India, PK and others to discuss, and I consider the _Bangladesh Section_ in PDF as a complementary of our own defence forum. And I want at least around 10 Bangladeshi regular members in PDF who will give suggestions to solve the problems of BD and make creative ideas for BD instead of criticize only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry if you get anything wrong in this post. Regards.



Dear Skies BRO, 

During my hibernation I missed you the most as I saw the reflection of my heart in yours. I was deeply saddened by observing supposed Pakistani MODS getting worked up by Indians whereas me being a global moderators of 2 forums unflinchingly took the righteous path to rescue them from Indian onslaughts. Infect giving up my BDeshi share of its flag was also for righteous causes but "Maer Cheye Je Beshi Darod Dekhay Take Dainy Bole" was unfounded to the pseudo seculars of this forum that liked to win Indian games that was conceived, strategies, nurtured and matured by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^
> Yes mohtarma but it was you that apponted this _gaddar _eventhough Jamaat has warned about him. He was not only junior to few others but also an idiot. You pissed of arm force with your blind miscalculated appointee. No self respect proud general would have like to serve under this Midget but you made them to done so. As a result BD nation paid big price for you unforgiving mistake and armed force withdrew it's support from your Party. You, your familiy and BNP-Jamaat has paid heavy toll becuase your ignorant mistake. I hope you learned your lesson and if Allah give you or your party another chance to lead BD then be a lot more careful with choosing of important appointee.


Zakir Bhai,

Contrary to the popular belief, it wasn't Mohatarama that whole-heartedly promoted MUA as COAS but he was imposed upon her by Indians. During Condi Rice's visit to IND, conniving IND politicians got her nod on deciding BD's future. So, while scheming on BNP/JI's ouster, they built on her concent by approaching Beautinez, Anwar Chowdhury through BRITS and made sure they worked to materialize their plan. The rest we all knew what they did to stop the election on Jan 22, 07 and bring BAL in power through that trend.


----------



## Skies

M_Saint said:


> *Infect giving up my BDeshi share of its flag was *also for righteous causes but "Maer Cheye Je Beshi Darod Dekhay Take Dainy Bole" was unfounded to the pseudo seculars of this forum...



I can understand it very well that why you changed your flag. And it only proves that you have well wish and love for BD but you are annoyed on current BD. It will be no wonder if I (also others) will change my BD flag ever after watching that BD is not really independent state in future for which BD people fought once or if I'll see that BD runs by other country's wish. No one has any right to blame me.


----------



## Al-zakir

Hartal(strike) called  
Wed, May 19th, 2010 6:51 pm BdST 



Dhaka, May19 (bdnews24.com)  BNP chief Khaleda Zia has called for a dawn-to-dusk general strike on June 27 to protest what she calls Awami League misrule. 

This will be the first countrywide hartal during the current tenure of the current government since January 2009. 

The BNP chairperson made the call on Wednesday at a grand rally in Dhaka to protest the prevailing utilities crisis, tender-grabbing, extortion and demanding resignation of the Election Commission and cancellation of treaties with India. 

She also announced a mass sit-in at the Institution of Engineers Bangladesh on June 9 protesting 'government interference into the judicial system'. 

bdnews24.com/sm/ta/1850h 

BREAKING NEWSHartal called | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
Personally against all kind of Hartal but this munafiq anti-Bangladeshi awami government stairing the country in wrong direction. It has given too much Amnesty by Incompetent opposition thus far. Lets see if BNP got what it takes to prevent this munafiqs from further damage to the nation.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Khaleda-Nizami meeting held:*



Jamaat terms BNP's agitation programme positive: Decision will be conveyed today formally


Sunday June 06 2010 01:10:11 AM BDT


Leader of the Opposition in Parliament and BNP Chairperson Begum Khaleda Zia held her first formal meeting with her major alliance partner Jamaat-e-Islami at her Gulshan office yesterday evening.(The New Nation )

The meeting, held for the first after the December 2008 general elections, was arranged as part of her initiative to reactivate the alliance through exchange of views with the partners and seek cooperation for her agitation programmes, including June 27 hartal as announced from a grand rally at Paltan Maidan last month.

Emerging from the meeting, Jamaat Ameer Maulana Motiur Rahman Nizami expressed a positive gesture towards extending their support to BNP's hartal and other agitation programme. He, however, said that they would formally disclose their party decision in this connection after a policy meeting today (Sunday).

Briefing reporters Nizami termed the BNP's agitation programmes positive saying that they agreed to the anti-government movement. "There is no alternative of movement," he said.

During the meeting, they discussed the latest development in the political arena and strategies to consolidate the unity of the alliance and carry out future actions against the misdeeds of the government, insiders said.

They also discussed the development over the Chittagong City Corporation (CCC) elections, ruling party's inaction in creating obstacle to hold rallies by Jamaat in different places in the country, including that of Paltan Maidan.

Jamaat leaders-Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojaheed, Muhammad Quamaruzzaman, Abdul Quader Mollah, Maulana Delwar Hossain Saidee, Barrister Abdur Razzak, Maulana Abdus Sobhan, Maqbul Ahmed and ATM Azharul Islam accompanied the Jamaat chief during the hour long parley.

BNP Secretary General Khandaker Delwar Hossain, Standing Committee Member Nazrul Islam Khan, Senior Joint Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir were present during the meeting.

Earlier, Khaleda Zia has already met with leaders of Bangladesher Jatiya Party (BJP), Islami Oikya Jote (IOJ) and Khelafat Majlish, like minded parties-Jatiya Ganotantrik Party, NAP, National People's Party, Doctors' Association of Bangladesh (DAB), Dhaka Bar Association, Teachers Employees Oikya Jote, Muktijoddah Projanma, G-9, Chirontan Bangladesh, National Youth Forum, Swadhinata Forum, Nagorik Forum, Sushil Forum, Chetonar Muktijoddah, Bangladesh Manobadhiker Parjobekkhan Sangstha, Centre for Strategic and Peace Studies and Bangladesh Sachetan Nagorik Parishad.

The leaders of the political parties and organisations have extended their support to the countrywide June 27 hartal and other programmes of the BNP.

Khaleda Zia began her parleys with alliance partners, like minded parties and professional bodies on May 27 with a view to reactivating the four-party alliance and to expand the alliance by taking the like minded parties in it. 

------------------
BNP Chairperson and Leader of the Opposition Begum Khaleda Zia at a meeting with Bangladesh Jamat-e-Islami leaders at her Gulshan office on Saturday evening. NN photo


http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=321043


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^^*
I would like to see a solid hard combine movement by all nationalists forces against this Awami gaddar league.*


----------



## TopCat

*MK Alamgir&#8217;s JS membership scrapped*






The Supreme Court on Thursday upheld a High Court order that declared valid the returning officer&#8217;s decision to cancel the nomination papers of Awami League (AL) lawmaker Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir for 2008 parliamentary election.


The six-member full bench of the Appellate Division of the SC headed by Chief Justice Mohammad Fazlul Karim passed the order after dismissing a leave-to-appeal petition filed by MK Alamgir against the HC order.


Election Commission&#8217;s lawyer Advocate Prabir Neogi told reporters that following the apex court order, the returning officer&#8217;s decision stands valid.


He also said the parliamentary membership of MK Alamgir will be cancelled following legal and logical process and a by-election will be held in his constituency&#8212;Chandpur &#8211;1.


MK Alamgir was elected on Awami League (AL) ticket from the constituency.


MK Alamgir's lawyer Barrister Rokon Uddin Mahmud told reporters that the SC order will not affect the parliamentary membership of his client, since he took part in the 2008 national elections as per the order of the chamber judge of the Appellate Division.


He also said no by-election will be held to his client's constituency.


Chandpur returning officer (RO) on December 3, 2008 cancelled the nomination papers of MK Alamgir on the ground that he was convicted and sentenced to 13 years' imprisonment in a corruption case filed by the Anti-Corruption Commission on charge of amassing wealth illegally and cancelling the information from the commission.


On December 15, 2008 the HC upheld the decision of the RO, which had cancelled the candidatures of MK Alamgir.


The chamber judge of the Appellate Division on December 18, 2008 stayed the HC order and asked the Election Commission to allow MK Alamgir to participate in the parliamentary elections.


The chamber judge also asked MK Alamgir to file a regular leave-to-appeal petition with the SC against the HC order.


After being elected in the 2008 election, MK Alamgir filed the petition with the SC in 2009. 


Hearing of the appeal petition was held before the full bench of the Appellate Division in the day and the court upheld the HC order
MK Alamgirs JS membership scrapped


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I think this judgement will have an implication that no convicted criminal will be allowed to contest in the poll by securing a stay from high court. Good going Bangladesh...


----------



## Skies

*US, UK ask Bangladesh to 
recognise Kosovo *

The United States and the United Kingdom have made fresh moves to persuade Bangladesh to recognise the Muslim majority Balkan republic of Kosovo as an independent state.
The government, however, prefers to take time to review the situation with regard to Kosovo before giving it recognition.
I raised the issue of recognising Kosovo as an independent state as International Court of Justice has given its decision in July, James F Moriarty, the US ambassador in Dhaka, told New Age after paying a call on foreign minister Dipu Moni at her office.
We want that Bangladesh would move quickly, he said.
The International Court of Justice delivered its advisory opinion on July 22, 2010, by a vote of 10 to 4 that the declaration of independence of Kosovo, a breakaway Serbian republic, did not violate general international law.
Moriarty also welcomed the signing of an agreement by Bangladesh to borrow $ 1 billion from India for developing road, rail and river port infrastructures for improving connectivity in the region.
Stephen Evans, the British high commissioner in Dhaka, also called on Dipu Moni at her office on the day.
We have discussed a wide range of bilateral and international issues, he said without specifying the issues.
A highly placed diplomatic source said that the high commissioner had raised the issue of recognising Kosovo with the foreign minister.
The matter was not widely discussed, a senior official at the foreign ministry told New Age.
The government is taking time before recognising Kosovo keeping Bangladeshs perceived national interests in consideration, a foreign ministry official close to the foreign minister said.
Meanwhile, Russia formally requested Bangladesh not to recognise the tiny Balkan nation.
Russia on May 25 appreciated Bangladesh for not recognising the independence of Kosovo.
We appreciate the restraint of your country with regard to the Russian North Caucasus problems, for not recognising the self-proclaimed independence of the Albanian separatists in the Serbian province of Kosovo in spite of the prevailing sentiment, said Andrey V Vorodev, a senior official of Russias foreign affairs ministry, at a discussion in Dhaka on May 25.
Kosovo, a tiny Muslim majority state in the former Yugoslavia, declared independence with support from the United States and the European Union on February 17, 2008.
The US and the UK began to press Bangladesh for recognising Kosovo after the country declared independence.
Serbia and its close ally Russia refused to accept the independence, saying such a move by Kosovo was a violation of the UN resolution 1244.
Russia also threatened to use its veto power to block Kosovos membership of the UN.
In response to a request from the Republic of Serbia, the UN General Assembly on October 8, 2008, adopted a resolution, asking the International Court of Justice for an advisory opinion on the issue of Kosovos declaration of independence.
Sixty-nine UN member countries, including US, KSA, Malaysia, UAE, South Korea, Japan, Canada, Australia, Senegal and 22 EU member countries so far recognised the two and a half years old state. Among eight South Asian nations, Afghanistan and Maldives recognised Kosovo. 

Front Page


----------



## Skies

*Outage triggers protest, attack 
on power office 
Power cuts likely to intensify in Ramadan 
*

Frequent power outages, which have strained peoples life in the capital and other cities, have triggered protests against power shortage in different places across the country.
People in rural areas on Tuesday vandalised power offices, went out on demonstrations and block road stretches in places such as Rajshahi, Chandpur, Tangail and Jamalpur.
Power outages in metropolitan cities is likely to worsen in Ramadan as power officials said it would not be possible for them to increase gas supply to the power plants to increase electricity generation.
The prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, however, on Sunday ordered immediate steps for smooth supply of power and gas to reduce public sufferings in Ramadan, beginning this week.
The country now faces a shortage of about 2,000MW as the Power Development Board can generate about 3,800MW against the demand for 5,500MW6,000MW.
According to statistics available on the Power Development Board web site, the maximum generation of power was 3,873MW against a demand for 5,200MW on Tuesday. The actual demand for power, however, is about 6,000MW, according to an unofficial estimate.
At least 17 units in power plants across the country remained closed on account of either gas shortage or maintenance and rehabilitation, causing frequent outages in recent days. According to official statistics, the units with a combined general capacity of about 1,595MW are now out of operation.
Hasina, at a special meeting at the energy division she presided over on Sunday, asked the officials to expedite moves to increase gas and power production, if required, by relaxing the rules and regulations.
The power secretary, Abul Kalam Azad, after the meeting at the energy division, said that demand for gas would be 920 million cubic feet a day for power generation during Ramadan while the present volume of supply is 632mmcfd.
It will not be possible to increase gas supply in keeping with the demand for power generation for Ramadan Most power plants are now generating less electricity while the demand is increasing by 2MW4MW a day, the secretary said in reply to a question.
In Rajshahi, people on Tuesday vandalised the main office of the Rural Electrification Board at Naohata Bazar of Paba, on the city outskirts, demanding uninterrupted power supply. Three guards of the office were injured in the incident.
Local people of Gopalpur in Tangail vandalised the Palli Bidyut Samiti office on Monday night. They also observed a half-day general strike in the Gopalpur municipal area.
In Chandpur, according to bdnews24.com, people had blocked the ChandpurComilla Highway on Tuesday for more than two hours in protest at frequent power outages.
The New Age correspondent in Rajshahi said several hundred people of the upazila blocked the RajshahiNaogaon Highway with tree logs. They also vandalised the power office.
Three Ansars personnel guarding the power office were seriously injured in the incident. They were admitted to Rajshahi Medical College Hospital.
Traffic on the road stretch remained suspended for an hour. The police later controlled the situation.
In Chandpur, people blocked the ChandpurComilla Highway for two hours in protest at power outages.
The blockade of the road stretch at Mahamaya Bazar in the Chandpur district headquarters, began at 10:00am and disrupted movement of hundreds of vehicles, causing a heavy traffic jam.
Local people alleged the people of the area faced outages for 10 to 12 times every day. The people called off the blockade about 12.30pm after the police intervened.
The correspondent in Tangail said people of Gopalpur vandalised the Palli Bidyut Samiti office on Monday night.
The people on enforced a general strike in the Gopalpur municipal area from morning to 2:00pm.
The Gopalpur upazila businessmens association president Rawshan Khan Ayub said they were getting power only for 2 to 3 hours a day.
Power outage is hampering our business. This is why we brought out a procession in protest at power outages. Local people also joined us, he said.
In Jamalpur, people blocked the JamalpurMymensingh Highway at Nandila in protest at power outages. They also started fire with tyres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*Govt plans to open 10 new
missions abroad: PM 
*

The government is planning to open 10 new diplomatic missions abroad soon to protect economic and strategic interests of the country.
The government is also planning to recruit commercial councillors in the existing missions to promote trade and business and attract foreign investments.
The prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, said this when the Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry directors, led by the organisation president, Abul Kashem Khan, called on her in her office on Wednesday, according to news agency Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha.
The government will re-open the mission in Brazil soon, the foreign minister, Dipu Moni, told New Age earlier. A new mission will also be opened in Sierra Leone, she said.
Shortage of diplomatic missions hampers Bangladeshs economic and strategic interests in several regions such as Latin America, Central Asia and Africa, experts on international relations said.
The three regions have remained almost untapped for Bangladeshi exportable goods and manpower because of negligible diplomatic presence and lack of banking relations.
Skilled and semi-skilled Bangladeshi workers are yet to substantially secure jobs in agriculture, health, education and economic and technical services in Latin America, Central Asia and African countries although there are demands from the regions, according to the Bangladesh Association of International Recruiting Agencies.
Bangladesh has so far signed bilateral trade agreements with 27 countries, Dipu Moni said in the parliament on June 26. But none of the 27 countries is in Latin America or Central Asia.
There is no embassy in Latin America which is composed of 12 countries Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Paraguay, Peru, Suriname, Uruguay and Venezuela.
Bangladeshs lone embassy in the Central Asia is in Uzbekistan. The other countries in the region are Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Mongolia, Tajikistan and Turkmenistan.
Bangladesh has missions in five out of 55 African countries. There are missions only in Libya, Morocco, Egypt, Kenya and South Africa.
As a result, most of the African countries hardly support Bangladesh on strategic and political issues in international forums, a senior foreign ministry official said. 

Front Page


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I think this judgement will have an implication that no convicted criminal will be allowed to contest in the poll by securing a stay from high court. Good going Bangladesh...



The present election law vis-a-vis a guilty verdict by a court of law should be revised so that once a person is declared guilty, he should not be allowed to contest or hold an elected office until and unless a higher court declares him innocent.

The present law says that such a person is fit to contest an election if the lower court verdict is contested by the convict in an upper court. It is really farcical. The lawmakers have enacted such an illogical law only to benefit themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> *Govt plans to open 10 new
> missions abroad: PM
> *
> 
> The government is planning to open 10 new diplomatic missions abroad soon to protect economic and strategic interests of the country.
> The government is also planning to recruit commercial councillors in the existing missions to promote trade and business and attract foreign investments.
> The prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, said this when the Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry directors, led by the organisation president, Abul Kashem Khan, called on her in her office on Wednesday, according to news agency Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha.
> The government will re-open the mission in Brazil soon, the foreign minister, Dipu Moni, told New Age earlier. A new mission will also be opened in Sierra Leone, she said.
> Shortage of diplomatic missions hampers Bangladeshs economic and strategic interests in several regions such as Latin America, Central Asia and Africa, experts on international relations said.
> The three regions have remained almost untapped for Bangladeshi exportable goods and manpower because of negligible diplomatic presence and lack of banking relations.
> Skilled and semi-skilled Bangladeshi workers are yet to substantially secure jobs in agriculture, health, education and economic and technical services in Latin America, Central Asia and African countries although there are demands from the regions, according to the Bangladesh Association of International Recruiting Agencies.
> Bangladesh has so far signed bilateral trade agreements with 27 countries, Dipu Moni said in the parliament on June 26. But none of the 27 countries is in Latin America or Central Asia.
> There is no embassy in Latin America which is composed of 12 countries Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Paraguay, Peru, Suriname, Uruguay and Venezuela.
> Bangladeshs lone embassy in the Central Asia is in Uzbekistan. The other countries in the region are Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Mongolia, Tajikistan and Turkmenistan.
> Bangladesh has missions in five out of 55 African countries. There are missions only in Libya, Morocco, Egypt, Kenya and South Africa.
> As a result, most of the African countries hardly support Bangladesh on strategic and political issues in international forums, a senior foreign ministry official said.
> 
> Front Page



BD was and still is a poor country. So, it was difficult for this country to maintain diplomatic relationship with many important countries. Since the eonomy of BD is rising fast and BD needs additional export markets in many regions other than western world, therefore, it is time that BD establishes missions in many other countries. 

The proverb says, 'Cut your coat according to your clothes.' Since our clothes are beginning to be larger, therefore, now is the time to make a bigger coat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh to reclaim 600 sq km land from Bay of Bengal 
22:43, September 26, 2010

Bangladesh to reclaim 600 sq km land from Bay of Bengal - People's Daily Online

Bangladesh is going to reclaim an area of 600 square kilometers from the Bay of Bengal in an effort to offset the growing demand for lands to accommodate ever increasing populations and adapt to the climate change.

"We are going to reclaim 600 square kilometers of land from the sea in near future. The government has allocated necessary fund for the first phase of the ambitious project," state minister for environment and forest Hasan Mahmud was quoted as saying by official news agency BSS on Sunday.

Hasan said his ministry has allocated 350 million taka (50 million U.S.dollars) from the Climate Change Trust Fund, a 100 million U.S. dollars fund dedicated to mitigation and adaptation purposes, to fetch huge quantity of silts from the transboundary rivers and reclaim additional land in the sea.

According to the statistics, the river system of Bangladesh, which includes 230 rivers including 55 transboundary ones, carries an estimated one billion tons of silts from the upstream every year much of which are being floated in the Bay of Bengal, while some are deposited in the river system itself.

Researchers with the Center for Environmental and Geographic Information Services of Bangladesh recently said Bangladesh might avoid losing predicted a fifth of its land to rising sea levels because of accumulated sediment being washed down by Himalayan rivers to the Bay of Bengal.

They said the Himalayas -- relatively young mountains with a loose structure -- have been losing more than a billion tons of sediment every year, some of which might be used in building up the landmass in the river estuaries below.

Bangladesh Water Development Board sources said the government' s quest for 600 square kilometers new land will be an addition to the landmass reclaimed already over decades in the country. They said between 1,500 and 1,800 square kilometers of land has been reclaimed by the board since 1940s.

Hasan said the country could not afford a huge population in a very small piece of land of 144,000 square kilometers. And that's why the government has been focusing on population control and reclamation of new land from the sea to make the country livable. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Nepal, Bangladesh joint expedition to scale virgin peak






Updated on Monday, October 04, 2010, 10:54

Kathmandu: A 17-member team of Nepali and Bangladeshi mountaineers will attempt to scale 6,257 metre Mt Chekigo, a previously unconquered peak in Nepal. 

The team comprising seven Nepali and six Bangladeshi mountaineers will head towards the base camp of the peak tomorrow, according to Nepal Tourism Board. 

The expedition is expected to reach atop the virgin peak located in North-east Nepal within next two week. 


The peak would be named as Nepal-Bangladesh Friendship peak if the successfully scale the unclaimed or virgin peak. 

Second Secretary at the Embassy of Bangladesh, Kathmandu, Nasrin Jahan Lipi termed the joint expedition as a 'symbol of friendship' between the two countries. 

The joint expedition will contribute to promoting mountain tourism in the country, said Jimba Jangbo Sherpa, president of Nepal Mountaineering Association. 

Team leader of Bangladeshi team Abdul Mohit expressed confidence that the joint expedition would be successful in fulfilling its aim and it would help enhance friendly relations existing between the two countries. 

Chief of the Nepali team Pemba Dorjee said the expedition would help make the Nepal Tourism Year - 2011 a success by attracting a large number of Bangladeshi tourists to Nepal. 

Executive chief of the Nepal Tourism Board Prachanda Man Shrestha said foreign tourists are getting lured to mountain tourism day by day. 

The joint expedition comprises a total of five women- three Nepali and two Bangladeshi. 

The mountain has not been formally named as no one has successfully scaled it. Five previous attempts have been made by European trekkers, the latest in 2009 by a Norwegian team, but all have failed due to technical difficulties. 

PTI


----------



## Skies

*U.S. donates foods for malnourished Bangladeshis*
DHAKA | Tue Oct 5, 2010 5:14pm IST

_(Reuters) - The United States has donated 92,380 tonnes of wheat for impoverished and malnourished communities in Bangladesh, the U.S. embassy said on Tuesday._

The food arrived in the country's main Chittagong port late last month under a new $210 million five-year, food-aid programme of the United States Agency for International Development (USAID).

The food will be used to generate funds to support income opportunities, promote health, hygiene and nutrition, and empower women and girls, the embassy said in a statement.

The programme will also promote disaster management systems including early warnings of natural disasters and educate communities to adapt to climate change.

Bangladesh produces more than 34 million tonnes of food, mostly rice, annually, to feed its more than 150 million people, but it often faces shortages because of floods and cyclones that sweep the country almost every year.

USAID works with Bangladesh authorities to reach some nine million extremely poor and malnourished people.

Since the country's independence in 1971, the United States has provided more than $5 billion in assistance to Bangladesh.

(Reporting by Nizam Ahmed; Editing by Anis Ahmed)


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

what is up with bangladeshs economy it is doing so bad


----------



## Skies

AFP: Bangladesh monsoon rains &#39;lowest since 1994&#39;

*Bangladesh monsoon rains 'lowest since 1994'

(AFP) &#8211; 8 hours ago
*
DHAKA &#8212; Bangladesh has experienced its driest monsoon season for more than a decade despite heavy rains in neighbouring India and Pakistan that caused flooding, officials said Wednesday.

Bangladesh received 139.5 centimeters (55 inches) of rain this monsoon, which runs from June to September, nearly 20 percent less than predicted by the meteorological office and the lowest rainfall since 1994, Shah Alam, senior weather official said.

"The monsoon was very active and strong in Pakistan and some parts of India, but in Bangladesh it was weak throughout," said Alam.

The meteorological office calculations suggest that 172 centimeters of rain is Bangladesh's 30-year average during monsoon seasons. Last year, the monsoon brought 165 centimeters of rain.

Bangladesh, a low-lying delta nation, receives more than 75 percent of its annual rainfall during the monsoon.

"This year, a drought-like situation persisted due to lack of flooding and rainfall. Farmers were forced to extract groundwater for irrigation," said Salim Bhuiyan, director of the Flood Forecasting and Warning Center.

Normally up to 25 percent of Bangladesh's land mass is flooded every year largely due to monsoon rains, but this year only 16.5 percent land was submerged, he said.

"In one sense we were lucky to escape floods which sometimes devastate our economy. But the lack of flooding means the land didn't get sediments, which is good for soil and helps farmers to grow crops easily," he said.

"This unpredictable, changing weather is all due to the growing effects of climate change on Bangladesh," he said.

Scientists say Bangladesh is one of the countries worst hit by the effects of climate change with extreme weather conditions such as drought and flooding likely to increase in future.

Copyright &#169; 2010 AFP. All rights reserved. More &#187;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

Skies said:


> AFP: Bangladesh monsoon rains 'lowest since 1994'
> 
> *Bangladesh monsoon rains 'lowest since 1994'*



Just wondering; should this be considered good news or bad news?


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

*High tech park investors to get 10 years tax holiday*

Friday, 08 October 2010 23:22

The New Nation - Internet Edition

*High tech park investors to get 10 years tax holiday*
BSS, Dhaka

Encouraging high tech park developers and investors, the government has decided to offer 10-year tax holiday to the entrepreneurs who will set up industries at high tech village.

The decision was taken at a meeting of the executive committee of High Tech Park Authority at secretariat with State Minister for Science, Information, and Communication Technology Architect Yafez Osman in the chair.

Besides, the investors would get accelerated depreciation facilities in buying equipment up to 10 years, foreign nationals working in the industry could enjoy three years tax exemption. On the other hand, investors will also get tax exemption to import all kinds of machineries up to 10 years.

"There is no alternative to information technology to proceed the country. That's why the government has established a High Tech Park on 231 acres of land at Kaliakoir," the state minister said.

In setting up industries there, Yafez Osman said, all out cooperation to be provided to the entrepreneurs from the government side.

The state minister said initiative has taken for setting up more IT villages in different places of the country to create employment as well as making the sector profitable one.

The meeting also decided to provide other facilities like transportation via road and railway, offshore banking, water, electricity, gas, telecommunication and high power bandwidth with Internet facilities.

Science, Information and Technology Secretary Md Abdur Rab Hawlader, Executive Director of Bangladesh Computer Council Md Mahfuzur Rahman, President of Bangladesh Computer Samity Mostafa Jabbar and BASIS President Mahmbub Jaman were present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*14th Asian Art Biennale held in Bangladesh's capital 

English.news.cn 2010-10-12 20:12:47 
*


DHAKA, Oct. 12 (Xinhua) -- The 14th Asian Art Biennale Bangladesh, an international exhibition of visual art, is being held in Bangladeshi National Art Gallery in capital Dhaka on Tuesday.

More than 300 artworks -- including paintings, drawings, sculptures, printmakings, installations, woodcuts and works in mixed mediums -- by 144 foreign and local artists from some 27 countries of Asia and the Pacific region are being displayed in the international gala which kicked off on Oct. 8.

Kamal Lohani, chief coordinator of the exhibition, told Xinhua on Tuesday that the Asian Art Biennale will help the Bangladeshi people approach the arts from other countries.

He said "We organized this Asian Art Biennale to create friendship with artists from different countries, and at the same time enrich our young artists to know the standard of international exhibition."

Tarique Hasan, a university student who was visiting the exhibition, told Xinhua that the exhibition can let the Bangladeshi people know what the other countries are doing.

He said "It is an international exhibition. There are several artists' works are being displayed in this event. I am gathering knowledge about the other countries' art works."

The month-long exhibition will continue until Nov. 6. Bangladesh has been hosting the biennial exhibition aimed at showcasing the artistic heritage and contemporary art in Asia and kindred regions since 1981. 

14th Asian Art Biennale held in Bangladesh's capital


----------



## Skies

*Official presentation of the Inditex Spanish Language Chair at the University of Dhaka (Bangladesh)
13.10.2010
*






A ceremony today marked the presentation of the Inditex Spanish Language Chair at the University of Dhaka, with the Bangladesh Minister of Education, Inditex's General Counsel and Secretary of the Board and the rectors of the universities of Dhaka, A Coru&#241;a and Santiago in attendance. Courses will be held at a newly-built university building designed and financed by Inditex. The minister and top university officials officially opened the facility yesterday. The building will house a Spanish Language Library, whose materials were also provided by Inditex. 

The Inditex Spanish Language Chair was created following an agreement signed in May between Inditex, Dhaka University, the University of Santiago de Compostela (USC) and the University of A Coru&#241;a (UDC).Thanks to this agreement, the aforementioned universities in Spain's Galicia region will provide teaching staff to the University of Dhaka for classes in Spanish language and culture. Additionally, the project calls for Dhaka University professors and researchers to travel to Spain for educational enrichment in these subjects. Inditex will also implement a grant programme for graduate and post-graduate students of the Bangladeshi university. 

The Dhaka University academic chair is just one of the social investment and revitalisation projects Inditex carries out worldwide, with academic initiatives in countries such as Chile, Peru, Panama, Guatemala, Honduras, Haiti or Nicaragua, and the International Professorship for Corporate Social Responsibility matters in Northumbria (UK).


----------



## Skies

*The Tau Index: Bangladesh, Ukraine, Morocco Top it Deployment Efforts*

New Measurement Grades it Expenditures and Income Disparity

Do you want to be where the action is? Witness a society transforming itself through the wonders of IT? Maybe China, or India? Brazil? Estonia, perhaps?

Try Bangladesh or Ukraine instead. Visit Morocco and Egypt. Honduras is lovely almost any time of year, as is Senegal. Many places in Eastern Europe aren't so bad, either.

These are among the countries at the top of a new scale I've created called the Tau Index. Tau is the Greek letter for T, so the Tau Index stands for Technology, sort of. The letter is used in many areas of science to describe stress, perception, clarity, and velocity. In physics, the Tau factor goes down as your speed approaches that of light. In my simple measure, the Tau Index goes up as you develop IT expenditures more aggressively.

How Does it Work?

The Tau Index takes into account the percentage of a nation's economy devoted to IT expenditures, along with its per capita income, its cost of living, and its income distribution.

The Tau Index is a way to tease out those countries that may be overlooked because of their small size, seemingly ingrained poverty, or both. I explained how I derive it in a previous post, and am happy to explain it further to anyone who wishes to know more.

By factoring in the cost of living (or "per capita GDP in PPP terms" in wonkspeak), and relative income distribution (a measure known as the Gini coefficient), the Tau Index gives a fighting chance to those countries who are working hard to raise their standard of living, but who may be lost in the shuffle of the major economies.

However, it does give a fair shot to those major economies, and is weighted equally among enough factors to show how well highly developed nations are doing. Maniacal South Korea, for example, scores very well. as do better-known hotbeds such as the Czech Republic and Malaysia.


................................................................................................................................
The Tau Index Weighs it Expenditures, Per Capita GDP, and Income Disparity
Which countries are the world's most aggressive deployers of Information Technology? How do you measure this?

I came up with an idea called the Tau Index a few days ago, in which countries are compared to one another in 

terms of their IT expenditures weighed
against the size 
and composition of their local economies.

It produced some surprising results. Bangladesh, Morocco, and Morocco emerged at the top of the heap. Honduras emerged as the most aggressive IT deployer in the Americas. Three of the four BRIC countries did OK; Brazil did not. The US looked stagnant, Western Europe even more so. Eastern Europe looked dynamic. Asia was a house on fire.

The Tau Index has two key elements: 1. it adjusts a nation's IT expenditures for the local cost of living--IT costs the same in absolute terms everywhere, so makes a bigger impact in poorer countries. 2. it rewards countries that have smaller income disparities--IT's advantages should be able to be better distributed in a society with more uniform income distribution.

The idea of the Tau Index is to provide a real-world snapshot of how things look on the ground in a country. How dynamic is the country really? How well arre IT's advantages being shared with everyone? How hard is a country fighting to enjoy IT's rising global tide?

Let's Go to the Polls
I think it's useful to compare the Tau Index with traditional ways of looking at global IT expenditures.

In other words, it's time for a series of rankings, you know, like the BCS college football polls in the US. Let's hope these rankings are more rational than the BCS system!

I am using World Bank statistics for GDP, and United Nations figures for income disparity.

I'll provide five separate "polls" here:

A. Total IT expenditure 
B. IT expenditure per capita (per person) 
C. IT expenditure as a percentage of total GDP
D. Nominal Tau Index (a number that adjusts IT expenditures for income disparity)
E. Tau Index (the nominal rating adjusted for local cost of living, aka purchasing-power parity, or PPP)

The members and leaders of each poll will differ, but I think we'll see some patterns emerge.


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh&#8212;Eco Symbol?

From the port of Sadarghat, the Bangladeshi capital Dhaka unfolds itself in an inclement palette of greys and browns. The Buriganga River, stretching out in each direction like a puddle of mercury, is dotted with hundreds of river craft, some dredging trash from the riverbed, others weighed down with passengers and piles of vegetables.






Moored nearby, bleeding rust, sits the country's fleet of 'rockets'&#8212;colonial-era paddle steamers fitted with belching diesel engines that ply Bangladesh's extensive network of waterways. The road running along the riverbank, the old Buckman Bund of the British colonial era, is today a bottlenecked mass of overladen trucks and tinkling rickshaws.

A magnet for rural migrants, low-lying Dhaka&#8212;already one of the most densely populated megacities on earth&#8212;is likely to come under increasing strain as the country comes face-to-face with the effects of global climate change. The UN's Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change says Bangladesh is likely to face cyclones, drought and flood events of increasing frequency and intensity as global warming sets in. In its 2005 report, the IPCC also estimated that a one metre rise in sea-levels could put 17 percent of the country underwater and cut its food production by 30 percent by 2050. Much of Dhaka, which lies in a flood plain protected only by giant embankments along the Buriganga could be engulfed by even a 'slight rise' in sea level, according to another report by UN Habitat. It described the megacity&#8212;largely unplanned and lacking basic infrastructure&#8212;as a 'recipe for disaster.'

In May last year, Cyclone Aila lashed the southern part of the country, breaching giant embankments and flooding large tracts of low-lying farmland with salt water. Of the 900,000 families affected by the storm, about 100,000 people are still living in makeshift camps on top of the flood embankments&#8212;the only place beyond the reach of the floodwaters. Luigi Peter Ragno, a project manager at the International Organisation for Migration who is working with communities affected by Aila, says an expected spike in extreme weather events due to global warming will likely accelerate the age-old flow of rural poor to the cities.

'Looking at the future, you can see that environmental degradation can have a cascade effect into the cities and the urban areas,' he says. 'Everybody will be affected.'

As Munjurul Hannan Khan, deputy secretary of the Bangladeshi Ministry of Environment and Forests told a conference in Dhaka last month, 'For the north, [climate change] will mean a compromise with lifestyle. For us, it&#8217;s about future survival.'

But the sight from Old Dhaka is not all as grim as these projections alone suggest. While Western policymakers direct their focus toward mitigating carbon emissions, Bangladesh is one of the few countries to accept the inevitability of climate change and start tackling adaption head-on. Once the very symbol of backwardness&#8212;an 'international basket case' in Henry Kissinger&#8217;s infamous words&#8212;today's Bangladesh may well soon be leading the way into a shared future of climate insecurity.

Saleemul Huq, a senior fellow at the International Institute for Environment and Development (IIED) in London, says Bangladesh, with its relatively high levels of education and a burgeoning awareness of climate change issues, was well placed to establish a 'comparative advantage' in adaptation research. 'Over the course of the next ten years, this is where the world will learn how to deal with climate change,' he says. 'This is ground zero.'


----------



## Skies

Indian enclave attacked after Bangladeshi killed

2010-10-17 13:50:00 

All Jewish people shouldAds by GoogleSign the petition on Catholic Holocaust Denial! WorldJewishCongress.org 


Dhaka, Oct 17 (IANS) Police detained three people who burnt over 200 houses at an Indian enclave on the border after a group of Indians killed a Bangladeshi, a media report said Sunday. 

A mob reacted violently after the Indians killed Ramjan Ali and refused to return his body in Garati, the Indian enclave, the New Age newspaper said Sunday. 


Surrounded by the Bangladeshi territory of Panchagarh, the Indian enclave is one of over a hundred that dot the India- Bangladesh border drawn by the British in 1947. 


Quoting 'local people', the newspaper said the initiative to retaliate was taken by local leaders of the ruling Awami League. 


Awami League leader Osman Ali said the villagers decided teach the Indians a lesson after they beat the Bangladeshi to death. 


'We are looking into the matter. The situation is now normal,' Deputy Commissioner of Panchagarh Bonamali Bhowmik told the New Age. 


Panchagarh Superintendent of Police Shahriar Rahman said: 'Garati is beyond our jurisdiction. We are not allowed to move into the Indian enclave.' 


But he added that relief was being reached to the enclave 'on humanitarian grounds'. 


In January, when the prime ministers of India and Bangladesh met, they agreed in principle to 'exchange' the enclaves to smoothen the movement of their inhabitants without affecting their respective jurisdiction.


----------



## Skies

Nepal-Bangladesh climbing team summits virgin peak 

Kathmandu - A joint team of Nepalese and Bangladeshi mountaineers have scaled a virgin peak in Nepal's eastern Himalayas, the climbers said Monday.

The 10-member team said it summited Mount Chekigo, considered one of the most challenging in mountaineering, on October 18.

Abdul Mohit, leader of the Bangladeshi team, said he was happy to have been part of an expedition that conquered the difficult peak for the first time.

"Thirteen expeditions from different parts of the world have attempted the peak before us but failed," Mohit said. "It's a very tough climb, the most difficult I have experienced because of its deep crevasses and knife ridges."

Chekigo rises 6,257 metres above sea level in the Guri Shanker Himalayan range.

"I have climbed Mount Everest 10 times, but this was the most difficult peak to climb in my mountaineering experience," expedition leader Pemba Dorjee Sherpa said.

"I could see Chekigo from my window when I was growing up in my village in the lap of the mountain, and it was always a dream to conquer it," he said.

The Nepal Mountaineering Association said some objectives of the joint expedition was to promote Nepal tourism and to encourage Bangladeshi mountaineers and trekkers to visit Nepal. The mountain has been christened Nepal-Bangladesh Friendship Peak.

"I used to read about Tenzing Norgay and Edmund Hilary's Everest expedition in school, and climbing a mountain was a dream I grew up with while I lived so close to the sea," Mohit said, referring to the first summiteers of the world's tallest peak.


----------



## Skies

25/10/2010
*Bangladesh calls UNFPA report ''unauthorized meddling''*

Anisur Rahman

Dhaka, Oct 25 (PTI) Bangladesh is likely to launch a formal protest against a population report launched by the UN Population Fund (UNFPA) calling it an "unauthorized meddling", officials said here today.

"We are set to hold a meeting later today on the UNFPA report, which has been launched apparently without valid reference just months ahead of the launching of our National Census in March 2011", a senior planning ministry official said.

He said Finance Minister AMA Muhith, who yesterday termed the UNFPA''s report as "unauthorised meddling", called the inter-ministerial meeting, which is expected to take a decision for a formal protest.

"They (UNFPA) did not consult with the government and it was done in a peculiar way," Muhith told a seminar adding that the UN agency did it beyond their authority.

He also suspected some "evil quarters" were behind the report.
UNFPA on Thursday in its "State of the World Population 2010" report revealed that the population of Bangladesh is now 164.4 million, with a growth rate of 1.4 per cent per thousand.

The report also predicted that country''s population would be 222.5 million by 2050.
Health Minister AFM Ruhul Haque earlier said they were unaware about the statistics of the country''s new population figure revealed by the UNFPA that claimed Bangladesh''s total population rose to 164.4 million in 2010, from 124.3 million in 2001.
"I have no knowledge about the UNFPA claim and I was not consulted before revealing such a report on Bangladesh," he earlier told the state run BSS news agency.
The UNFPA report came ahead of Bangladesh''s national population and household census scheduled for March 2011 while the last national population census was conducted in 2001.
The UNFPA report said, Bangladesh''s population is increasing at a rate of 1.4 per cent per year and predicted it to be 222.5 million by 2050.
Director of Family Planning Directorate Ganesh Chandra Sarker, who attended the report launching programme, contradicted the UNFPA claim and said the present size of population might be as high as 4.4 crore.
Senior planning ministry official Kazi Akhtar Uddin Ahmed said they examined the original UNFPA report and found it to be of without any "reference" to validate the claim.
UNFPA officials were unavailable for comments despite repeated efforts by PTI to reach them.


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh: A systematic approach to improving the investment climate






*Overview*
Poverty reduction needs a strong economy at its heart and in Bangladesh, the government faces numerous hurdles in attracting the investment it needs for a vibrant private sector that will provide jobs and raise incomes. The World Bank Group&#8217;s International Finance Corporation (IFC) has worked with Bangladesh and other partners from the development community in modernizing laws, rules and regulations, streamlining administrative procedures, improving working conditions and environmental performance.

*Challenge*
Investors in Bangladesh face a variety of constraints. Power supply is inadequate and unreliable. Clearing a consignment through the ports takes several days. The regulatory framework is cumbersome, unpredictable and non-transparent. Corruption is widespread. Access to the factors of production is limited - in a 2007 enterprise survey, almost half of the enterprises cited access to land as a major problem and one quarter found skilled labor to be in short supply. In the 2010 Doing Business Report, Bangladesh ranked 119 out of 183 countries. 

Improving the investment climate is a daunting challenge for the government as its capacity to design and implement solutions is poor. Past donor efforts to catalyze change has often been ineffective. Behind this has been a failure to take a holistic view of things, to engage various stakeholders to create a voice for reforms, and to mobilize their knowledge and energy to help government bring about changes.

*Approach*
In contrast to past approaches, IFC has taken a path that stresses good donor coordination to achieve the best results. The Bangladesh Investment Climate Fund (BICF), managed by IFC in partnership with the UK&#8217;s Department for International Developmentand the European Union, has worked with the Government of Bangladesh and other stake-holders to put in place a systematic and holistic approach to improving the investment climate.

BICF&#8217;s main goal is to help create productive jobs by creating an environment conducive to investment. It provides technical assistance and advisory services in support of actions by government and other stake-holders to achieve the following results: transparent, predictable and streamlined regulatory engagement between government and the private sector, improved supply of industrial infrastructure through a modern economic zone regime, and enhanced private sector development-related capacity in government. This eight-year program&#8212;funded by the European Union and U.K. Department for International Development and managed by IFC&#8212;is helping to institute a holistic and systematic approach to improving the investment climate, replacing previous approaches that were partial and ad-hoc. A multi-track approach of engaging stakeholders, raising awareness, building capacity, and measuring results underpins its core program areas of regulatory reforms and economic zones. The programmatic approach supports client-centered and adaptive interventions. 

*Results*
Because of its holistic nature, the BICF program has catalyzed a variety of results. Here are some notable examples: 

Following automation and business process re-engineering, the company registration process has improved dramatically, the time taken to register a company has fallen from about 30 days in early 2009 to less than a week for most cases by the end of that year.
For the first time, a comprehensive Economic Zones Law was enacted in July 2010 and a Competition Act is close to being enacted. Far-reaching amendments were also made in July 2010 to the VAT (value-added tax) Law and Rules.
Property registration fees were reduced by more than a half in September 2009. 

A group of about 100 mid-level officials have been formed and trained in private sector development subjects; several members of this group have started taking bottom-up reform initiatives.
Working conditions have been substantially improved in more than 200 factories in the country&#8217;s export processing zones. 
Five universities have set up investment climate units to conduct courses and carry out research on investment climate. 
Public-private dialogue platforms have been set up in four district towns-more than two dozen reform actions have been taken by local governments as a result of these dialogues.

*Partners*
EC and DFID together provided US$55.0 million for the eight-year program. There is no funding from the World Bank Group itself. The program works with multiple partners. Within the government, the Board of Investment is the main counterpart and there are engagements with a number of key ministries, such as the Ministries of Commerce, Law, Land and Establishment and agencies, such as the Bangladesh Bank (central bank), National Board of Revenue (the tax administration) and the Bangladesh Export Processing Zone Authority. Several chambers of commerce, industry associations and think-tanks are partners in BICF&#8217;s work. 

*Toward the Future*

Several BICF-supported activities will be scaled up during its life time. For example, BICF has helped the government of Bangladesh lay the ground for an ambitious nationwide program of land record digitization, which the World Bank is likely to support through a sector loan. In some cases, other donors may pick up the agenda. BICF is also working to improve the measurement of private sector development efforts through the donors&#8217; Private Sector Development Local Consultative Group, and the government&#8217;s own planning division. BICF, itself born out of donor coordination, is thus emerging as a useful instrument for further coordination between donors in the area of the investment climate. BICF is also working toward a model where many of its activities are gradually taken over by think-tanks and private sector chambers before the program ends in 2014. The BICF experience is also being applied beyond Bangladesh. A similar, albeit smaller, investment climate advisory facility has just been established for Nepal with DFID funding and managed by IFC. Insights and knowledge from BICF activities and approaches are now feeding into a number of World Bank Group initiatives, such as the &#8220;re-invention&#8221; of the World Bank Institute and the Financial and Private Sector Development network, and innovations in the advisory business of IFC.

http://www.worldbank.org.bd/WBSITE/...PK:217854~theSitePK:295760,00.html?cid=3001_7


----------



## Skies

*Workington fashion show will boost health care in Bangladesh*


A FASHION show at Workington&#8217;s Theatre Royal on Sunday will raise money towards health care checks in Bangladesh.



The event has been organised by the Workington Inner Wheel Club.

Organiser Eileen Sacre said: &#8220;The colours and fabrics have the wow factor.

&#8220;The money raised will help to provide early identification of health problems and will improve maternity care and hygiene, which are the things we take for granted.&#8221;

She hoped the show would raise more than the &#163;700 that the group managed last year for the International Aid Trust.

Outfits have been provided by Alice Turner of The Collection, Wilson Street.

A dress from the shop will be given away at the end of the night in a free draw.

Cherryll Hamilton, manageress of Tony Marks on Finkle Street, will style the models&#8217; hair.

The show will start at 7pm. Tickets cost &#163;5 and can be bought from Tony Marks.

First published at 19:31, Thursday, 04 November 2010
Published by Times & Star | Home


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh's HDI rose by 81pc in 30 years*

The United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) has launched its Human Development Report 2010 saying Bangladesh's Human Development Index (HDI) increased by 81 percent in the past 30 years.

A UNDP statement issued here on Friday said UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and Nobel laureate Amartya Sen on Thursday launched the global report that "spotlights Bangladesh as one of the countries that has made the greatest progress in recent decades as measured by a new version of the HDI".

It said on the basis of comparable data, Bangladesh's HDI almost doubled since 1980, and out of the 95 countries for which data is available, Bangladesh was ranked third in terms of the improvement over that period.

"This should be a source of national pride for every single citizen of Bangladesh. To have managed to continue its vision of development in a very steady manner despite many enormous challenges is a very considerable achievement", UNDP Bangladesh Resident Representative Stefan Priesner said.

Ban and Sen jointly released the report, The Real Wealth of Nations: Pathways to Human Development, at a ceremony in New York on Thursday coinciding with the 20th anniversary of the UN HDR.

The report revisited the original analytical exercise of 1990, using new methodologies and international data sources, clearly recognizes Bangladesh's developmental achievements.

The first Human Development Report introduced its pioneering HDI and analyzed previous decades of development indicators, concluding that "there is no automatic link between economic growth and human progress".

The 2010 report's rigorous review of longer-term trends looking back at HDI indicators for most countries over the last 30 to 40 years - showed there is no consistent correlation between national economic performance and achievement in the non-income HDI areas of health and education.

According to the 2010 HDI, Bangladesh ranked 129th out of 169 countries, where complete HDI data are available.

UNDP officials said when comparing HDI trends over past two decades, Bangladesh and Cambodia were the `best improvers' in the Asia and Pacific region comprising 24 countries.

"A big factor has been improvements in life expectancy. Indeed, over the past 40 years, this increased by 23 years in Bangladesh, compared with 18 years in Iran, 16 years in India and 10 years in Afghanistan," the UNDP statement said.

The Report this year included 2010 HDI rankings based on a reformulated HDI and new Indices for Inequality, Gender and Poverty.

Bangladesh's HDI rose by 81pc in 30 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*Oregon Governor To Visit Bangladesh
Visit Will Include Oregon National Guard*

POSTED: 3:18 pm PDT November 5, 2010
UPDATED: 3:34 pm PDT November 5, 2010

SALEM, Ore. -- Gov. Ted Kulongoski will be traveling to the South Asian country of Bangladesh, one of the most populous countries in the world.

The governor&#8217;s office says the three-day visit is set to begin Sunday and will be part of the State Partnership Program, which aims to help build long-term relationships between individual states, National Guard units and foreign countries.

Accompanying Kulongoski will be the adjutant general of the Oregon National Guard, Raymond Reese.

&#8220;The three-day visit is part of a continuing effort to discuss mutual best practices for natural disaster response and medical mass casualty training exercises. The team will visit with various government ministries and Bangladeshi military leaders," the governor's office said in a Friday release.

Bangladesh, nearly surrounded on all sides by India, has been hit by several weather disasters and is especially vulnerable to monsoon flooding and cyclones.

The governor&#8217;s office says the visit is also intended to highlight mutually beneficial economic ties between Oregon and Bangladesh and foster international goodwill.

NOw read the funny comments: Oregon Governor To Visit Bangladesh - Portland News Story - KPTV Portland

*Bet_on_red
60p
&#183; 8 hours ago* 
What, stay home, don't spend our oregon tax dollars for such foolishness. Will Bangladesh help Oregon when we have a natural disaster? I think not. If you want to donate your dollars to foreign countries for disaster relief that is just great but don't expect the Oregon taxpayer to give our tax dollars. We have had enough of this one-way street of handout to foreign countries and watched as the money was stolen by their government officials. 
Check Haiti grab for the cash. Foreign aid needs to be ended.

*goosehunter
92p
&#183; 8 hours ago *
With any luck Kitzaber will go along and they will keep them there. We have a finacial problem here let's get it fixed before we start giving money to other countries.

*nolibtards
92p
&#183; 6 hours ago *
This is why liberalism is a mental disorder....... Only a libtard Governor with a MULTI-BILLION DOLLAR budget shortfall would still feel the need to jet half way around the world to foster international goodwill. 

And I'm sure K1again will be just as bad K2 is now. 

Wadda wanna bet they'll be on a private jet

*Disenchanted1
76p
&#183; 6 hours ago *
O bama's going to india spending big bucks and big K to Bangladish both on the taxpayers dime to foster relations! lots of $$$ spent overseas traveling! People get the politicians they elect!'

*jaynaandi
78p
&#183; 6 hours ago *
UNBELIEVABLE!!!! Let's keep going on these "feel good" trips and doing ZERO for Oregon. It's the Kulo-Kitz BS fest!!! Hurray Oregon. Maybe he can take a pack of those Liberal Fruit Loops from Multnomah County with him. Let me work on the plane they are taking.


----------



## eastwatch

akash57 said:


> *Bangladesh's HDI rose by 81pc in 30 years*


Here is another related news printed in the Independent: eastwatch

BANGLADESH 3RD AMONG 95 NATIONS
Saturday, 06 November 2010
Author / Source : STAFF REPORTER 

Bangladesh's Human Development Index (HDI) increased 81 per cent since 1980, and is ranked third among the 95 countries in terms of improvement, according to the Human Development Report 2010. On November 4, UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and Nobel Laureate Amartya Sen released the 20th anniversary edition of UNDP's Human Development Report. Pathways to Human Development, that revisits the original analytical exercise of 1990, using new methodologies and international data sources, clearly recognises Bangladesh's developmental achievements, the report said.

"This should be a source of national pride for every single citizen of Bangladesh. To have managed to continue its vision of development in a very steady manner despite many enormous challenges is a very considerable achievement, Stefan Priesner, the resident representative of UNDP in Bangladesh, said in a statement yesterday.
UNDP, which has been conducting this survey since 1990, has adopted a new methodology for the study. 

The first Human Development Report introduced its pioneering HDI and analysed previous decades of development indicators, concluding that "there is no automatic link between economic growth and human progress". The 2010 Report's rigorous review of longer term trends  looking back at HDI indicators for most countries over the last 30 to 40 years  shows there is no consistent correlation between national economic performance and achievement in the non-income HDI areas of health and education.

This year, Bangladeshs HDI stands at 0.469 and the country ranked 129 among 169 nations. When comparing HDI trends over the past two decades, Bangladesh and Cambodia were found to have improved their performance the most, in the Asia-Pacific region, the study revealed. Over the past 40 years, life expectancy has increased by 23 years in Bangladesh, compared with 18 years in Iran, 16 years in India and 10 years in Afghanistan.

However, the HDI has seen major changes in its parameters and includes new indicators, and therefore, cannot be compared with past data. Previously, the HDI was calculated as the simple average of the dimension indices. Comparable country rankings in the HDI are reported over a five-year comparative period, rather than on a year-to-year basis, to better reflect long-term trends. 

Due to the methodological refinements of the HDI formula, the 2010 rankings are also not comparable to those published in earlier reports.
The 2010 Human Development Report continues the HDI tradition of measurement innovation by introducing new indices that address crucial development factors not directly reflected in the HDI. It also included a new measure of gender inequities, including maternal mortality rates and womens representation in parliaments.

The report features a new multidimensional poverty measure that complements income-based poverty assessments by looking at multiple factors at the household level, from basic living standards to access to schooling, clean water and health care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Human development in Bangladesh

Sunday, November 7, 2010
Editorial: Human development in Bangladesh
UNDP report should be a spur to better performance 

Good news has always a cheery ring to it. There are all the moments when the state of the country's politics has a disquieting effect on us all and for the right reasons. Even so, for all the confrontational nature of politics, for all our feeling that we may have been caught up in a morass, we do get to be encouraged when we are given a glimpse of the inner strength of our people which reports of a global nature sometimes hold up for us. 

The UNDP's Human Development Report 2010 is one of those instances that should be acting as a spur to our goals, to a fulfillment of them, for the future. In a wide-ranging survey of countries, the report places Bangladesh in third position among 95 countries in terms of an improvement in the quality of life. For good measure, the report shows that the Human Development Index in Bangladesh has gone up by as much as 81 per cent since 1981. 

Of course, one does not really require a report to know of the various areas where the country has made advances. In terms of the economy, such fields as garments have performed remarkably. In similar manner, the remittances that have made their way into the country from abroad, owing to the presence of a large body of Bangladeshi manpower in various countries, have brought about qualitative changes in life, particularly at the rural levels.

The UNDP's Human Development Report 2010 makes note of a remarkable improvement in life expectancy in Bangladesh. In the last forty years, life expectancy has surged by 23 years, which is again a good indication of the possibilities before the country. The need now is focus. We cannot afford to lose more time in trying to catch up with the rest of the world. Let us be under no illusion that as a nation we have emerged from the trap of poverty. 

We have not and all signs indicate that poverty alleviation will require a maximum of effort in the years ahead given that the projections about population increase are rather uncomfortable. Unless we are able to prioritise policies and policy implementation effectively at present and in the immediate future, we will be facing a population figure of 220 million by the year 2050. The negative impact of such a phenomenal rise on development can only be imagined. Which is why the UNDP report should act as a guideline, broadly speaking, in how we can handle conditions from here on. 

Given all the difficulties, political and social and those caused by nature, we are usually confronted with, our position in the report can be looked at as a mark of the resilience that can help us turn conditions around. Overall, our rank is 129 among a total of 169 nations. Of course, there is no reason to feel complacent about such a placing. 

With all the necessary steps that need to and must be taken in the varied region of national development, we can surely look forward to a better position on the global development index in the future. The prerequisite here is a focused assessment of the ground realities and a subsequent carving out of a path toward making things better than what we have achieved so far.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Rehabilitating city's hawkers*

Rehabilitating city's hawkers


Khalilur Rahman

The government has postponed eviction of hawkers from the city's footpaths till the ensuing Eid-ul-Azha. The drive to evict the hawkers was due to begin from November 1. The purpose of the eviction as disclosed by the Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain on October 21 last is to facilitate the movement of pedestrians as well as to ease traffic jam. In addition to evicting hawkers from footpaths, it was also planned to keep the city streets free from illegal parkings and occupation for various purposes. To start with, Shahbagh and Farmgate areas were selected for eviction.

With regard to postponement of eviction drive, the Communications Minister also said that the decision was taken following an appeal from hawkers' representatives for undertaking a comprehensive plan to rehabilitate them before dislodging those people from their trade. The Communications Minister noted with satisfaction that the hawkers' leaders appeared very much cooperative in carrying out the drive. But they requested the government to proceed in consultation with them.

Meantime, hawkers' leaders have threatened to go for a tougher movement in the city after Eid-ul-Azha if the government sticks to its decision of eviction without their rehabilitation. A report published in The Financial Express in its issue of October 30 last says that the hawkers' leaders who represent about 0.2 million roadside vendors in the city expressed fear that the poor traders might get involved in various crimes for survival if they were thrown out of their profession.

This is indeed a serious problem concerning the livelihood of a vast community of people who run their trade in open air shops on city's footpaths. Undoubtedly poverty breeds crimes and it is likely that the displaced hawkers in their desperation to survive might engage themselves in mugging, robbery, theft, pickpocketing, etc., as apprehended by their leaders. On the other hand, the acute gridlock persisting in the city without any immediate solution in sight has caused utmost sufferings to the townspeople. Any fruitful move by the government to resolve this crisis will come as a great relief to the inhabitants.

Under the prevailing circumstances, one can assume that hawkers' presence in footpaths is not the lone cause of traffic jam. Illegal parking of vehicles beside the roads, even in some places on the footpaths, wayside dumping of construction and other materials, holding of rallies on the streets and inundation of thoroughfares after rains are some of the major causes of gridlock. But the concerned authorities appear to be not so serious to resolve the problem. These obstacles to smooth movement of vehicular traffic and pedestrians can be removed quickly if the concerned authorities pay attention to the matter. The hawkers' rehabilitation, however, is not that easy. We know in the past the successive governments tried in vain to rehabilitate the hawkers. The Dhaka City Corporation (DCC) constructed several markets for hawkers' community. But many genuine hawkers did not get room in those DCC markets due to exorbitant prices and induction of wealthy businessmen.

In the absence of dependable statistics of genuine hawkers in the city, their exact number is not known. This newspaper in its report quoted a study which shows that 46&#37; of the hawkers of Dhaka city are permanent and the rest are regarded as seasonal. The seasonal hawkers come to the city from across the country during holy Ramadan, Eid, Puja and other festivals. Nine per cent of the total number of hawkers are women and their buyers constitute people from middle class and lower income groups.

The rehabilitation of hawkers as announced by the government is indeed a noble venture, but very difficult to accomplish. Abject poverty and growing unemployment force people to come to the cities in quest of livelihood from rural areas. The majority of these people turn rootless when their homesteads and farm lands are devoured by the rivers. The influx of these people to the city contribute largely to swelling the number of hawkers, day labourers, push-cart drivers and rickshawpullers, etc. During the rule of the immediate past caretaker government, hawkers were ruthlessly evicted from footpaths. Even those poor people who used to run their small trade at hats and bazaars in rural Bangladesh were not spared. But the ultimate result of the government action was a big zero. Therefore, the authorities should now take lesson from past experience and draw short-term and long-term plans to rehabilitate vendors on the basis of our available resources.

We must not forget that the rehabilitation means restoration of a person to his or her former home or position .


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Micro-credit made few poor solvent
Social welfare minister tells PKSF seminar*

Staff Correspondent

The social welfare minister, Enamul Huq Mostafa Shaheed, on Sunday said there were few instances of attaining self-dependence using micro-credits, although micro-credit programmes had been being implemented in the country for a long time.
He made the comment while addressing a seminar on &#8216;social safety net in Bangladesh: reality and
our doings&#8217; organised at
the Bangabandhu Inter-national Conference Centre in the city by Palli Karma Sahayak Founda-tion as a part of its 4-day programme to mark its 20th founding anniversary. Bangladesh Economic Association president Abul Barkat presided over the seminar.
In an oblique reference to non-governmental organisations implementing micro-credit programmes, the minister said, &#8216;If you could really make micro-credit work for poverty alleviation, the situation now would be much better.&#8217;
He alleged that the NGOs concerned wanted the poor to remain poor and criticised them of making business in the name of poverty alleviation.
As an example, the minister said, &#8216;I met a poor Sidr victim who received two bundles of tin from an NGO that also provided him with micro-credit. Later that NGO took the bundles of tin away as he had failed to pay its loan refund instalments.&#8217;
He however acknowledged the necessity of loans, saying that farmers needed loans in due time for agriculture and that the banks had been providing them with the loans.
The minister emphasised the need for land policy reforms and development of agriculture for poverty alleviation.
Poverty will have to be managed first and then it should be eradicated, said Awami League lawmaker Saber Hossain Chowdhury.
He also said that the exact number of poor and ultra-poor people in the country was not known yet and expected that the issue would be discussed by the Jatiya Sangsad.
Key-note speaker of the seminar Professor Dr MM Akash said most of the social safety programmes were implemented in villages. He said, according to a World Bank report published in 2006, the villagers covered by such programmes account for only 15.6 per cent of the country&#8217;s total population, although 40 per cent of the villagers were poor. In the same way, merely 5.5 per cent of the urban population are covered by the safety net programmes, although 43 per cent of the urban people are poor, he added.
Dr Akash said time had come to think about micro-credit programmes as most of the borrowers had to pay 30 to 60 per cent interest that forced them to reduce consumption and work more.


----------



## Skies

Nokia begins N8 pre-order in Bangladesh
Monday 8 November 2010 | 13:41 CET 

Consumers can pre-order the Nokia N8 entertainment smartphone on the Nokia Bangladesh website nokia.com.bd/bookn8, reports the Daily Star citing Sajid RizwanMatin, acting head of marketing, Nokia Emerging Asia. The Nokia N8 comes with a 12 megapixel camera with Carl Zeiss optics, Xenon flash and a large sensor. Additionally, it offers the ability to make HD quality videos and edit them with an intuitive built-in editing suite. People can enjoy HD quality video with Dolby Digital Plus surround sound by plugging into their home theatre system. Powering the Nokia N8 is Symbian 3, which introduces several major advances, including support for gestures such as multi touch, flick scrolling and pinch-zoom. The Nokia N8 also offers multiple, customisable homescreens which can be loaded with apps and widgets. The new 2D and 3D graphics architecture in the platform takes full advantage of the Nokia N8's hardware acceleration to deliver a faster and more responsive user interface. The Nokia N8 will be available at a retail price of BDT 37,500.


----------



## akash57

*Iran-Bangladesh ties to enter new phase: FM*

Foreign Minister Manouchehr Mottaki said here on Monday that Iran-Bangladesh ties should enter a new phase.

He made the remarks in a meeting with his visiting Bangladeshi counterpart Ms Dipu Moni on the sidelines of the meeting of Asian Cooperation Dialogue (ACD) in Tehran.

He reiterated that the two countries leaders are determined to further boost bilateral all-out ties.

Referring to great potentials in both countries, he called for further expansion of economic relations between the two nations.

Mottaki further called for active participation of all world countries in global management.

For her part, the Bangladeshi FM said the two nations share common culture and history.

She further called for activation of the two countries private sectors in various joint development projects.

She voiced her countrys readiness to further boost all-out ties with the Islamic Republic of Iran.

Ms Moni also called for expansion of Tehran-Dhaka relations in the areas of trade, energy and joint investment.

She underlined the need for promotion of bilateral ties at various international bodies.

Iran-Bangladesh ties to enter new phase: FM


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh amends 'cruel' plans to control stray dogs*

(AFP) &#8211; 2 days ago

DHAKA &#8212; Bangladeshi health officials said Monday they would use "humane" methods to cull stray dogs following criticism of previous attempts to control the animals which included beating them to death.

According to government data, nearly 100,000 people reported being bitten by dogs in 2009 and at least 2,000 people died of rabies in the South Asian country, the highest per capita rate in the world.

In July, the government launched a major anti-rabies drive, which included killing stray dogs by beating them or by giving them lethal injections of magnesium sulphate without first administering anesthetic.

"We realise our existing ways to control rabid dogs are too cruel," said Moazzem Hossain, head of disease control at the government's health department.

Hossain said his department had launched a trial sterilisation programme for stray dogs which, if successful, will be rolled out nationwide.

Local authorities are also piloting a new method of putting dogs to sleep using anesthetic before administering a lethal injection.

"Normally, we catch dogs alive then inject them (with magnesium sulphate) but this has been criticised by the World Health Organisation and other groups," said Azmat Ali, veterinary officer with the Dhaka City Council.

The Bangladesh Anti-Rabies Alliance welcomed the announcement, an official saying that "sterilisation is the most humane way to control stray dog populations and prevent rabies".


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Will auto fare revision bear any meaning?*

Will auto fare revision bear any meaning?


Shahiduzzaman Khan

The government raised the CNG-run auto-rickshaw fares that would come into effect from January next year. The revised fare for the first two kilometres, according to reports, has been increased from Tk 14 to Tk 25, while Tk 7.0 will be charged for each subsequent kilometre, which was previously Tk 6.0. Moreover, Tk 1.25 will be charged in lieu of Tk 1.0 for midway intermissions.

A meeting held in the communications Ministry last week and attended by the high government officials, auto-rickshaw owners and drivers took the fare-hike decision. Time limit for setting the fare indicator meters has been fixed -- not later than December 31, 2010.

The fact remains that most drivers and passengers have long forgotten the government-fixed rates as they have become used to paying and collecting higher farewithout reading meters. The passengers do not dare to ask for meter riding as the drivers never agree to such requests. Most of the metres are faulty and out-dated. They are never checked regularly by the relevant authorities. Passengers complain of harassment in fixing deals with the drivers as the latter demand prohibitive fares. For only a kilometre journey, they charge a minimum amount of Tk 100 or more.

According to the previous directive of the government issued in 2008, the minimum fare was fixed at Tk 18 for first two kilometres and the CNG auto-rickshaw drivers were ordered to take trips wherever the passengers want. But such a directive fell flat. The drivers seldom pay heed to the government order and the helpless passengers have to negotiate exorbitant fares for their trips. On most occasions, drivers do hardly agrees to journeys to and from, places that the passengers do want.

CNG drivers have some points to defend their position. They say the owners collect higher daily deposits from them. Although the present government fixed the daily deposit at Tk 450, drivers have to pay the owners Tk 600 and beyond. Even, reports say, day rent realised by the CNG-run auto-rickshaw owners run as high as Tk 1,000. There are other issues as well. Traffic congestion eats up their valuable time and the drivers lose much on their fuel. Long queues in front of the CNG filling stations are another issue that kills their trip-time. Six-hour daily shutdown at the CNG pumps has added to their woes. Over and above, the number of CNG auto-rickshaws in the city is too meagre as compared to the ever-increasing demand. The inclination of charging higher fares, it appears, will not change unless the number of auto-rickshaws is increased and traffic congestion problem is solved.

Reports say there are around 13,000 auto-rickshaws in the city and those are run by 30,000 drivers. Nearly 70,000 drivers were rendered jobless when the government prohibited petrol-run auto-rickshaws from plying city roads in 2002. As the number of drivers is on rise, they have to compete for getting hold of the vehicles, even if its means paying higher deposits. The 'greedy' owners ask for higher deposits which the drivers are compelled to give. There is a rule that if they owners charge higher deposit than the government-fixed one, disciplinary action will be taken against them. But the drivers do hardly ever lodge complaint for fear of losing their vehicles. Usually they lie about their actual deposit money when they are asked by the law enforcing agencies.

On their part, auto-rickshaw owners complain of exorbitant prices of vehicles and their spare parts, rising prices of essentials etc., for which they charge higher amount of deposits from the drivers. But most of them say they do not charge more money than the government-fixed one. However, the drivers often contest such claim.

In this backdrop, the wisdom of raising fare of CNG-driven auto-rickshaw bears no logic when all have forgotten journeys through meter-reading. No agencies are seen enforcing the rule excepting some sporadic drives by the mobile courts. When most of the countries around the globe boast of a harmonious growth of their transport system, Bangladesh lags far behind in bringing discipline in the sector. Even Kolkata, which was dogged by chaotic traffic management even some years ago, has effectively restored discipline in its transport system now. Taxis and auto-rickshaws there are bound to go by meters. Traffic police keeps a constant vigil on the movement of the vehicles.

There are a host of traffic management rules that the country had framed. But the problem lies in their implementation. Traffic violation is a continuous hazard. With the number of vehicles on the city streets swelling, the plights of the citizens continue to mount. Added to this, availability of CNG-run auto-rickshaw is scarce on the city roads. There is no immediate plan of the government to import such vehicles on a large scale. Private entrepreneurs should take the lead and import these vehicles in order to ease the city's chronic transport problem.

The government has again warned that harsh legal actions would be taken against drivers and CNG auto-rickshaw owners for violating the fare rates or harassing passengers. In such cases, the driver's licence and the vehicle owner's registration might be cancelled. Last time in 2002, it was the same warning the government had issued. Nothing really happened and, no warning worked. Will such warning be implemented into action this time?

It is to be seen how the fare indicator meters are reset and the tripartite agreement between the owner, drivers and the government is signed in just two months' time and the authorities take it as a challenge to implement in its totality. szkhan@dhaka.net


----------



## SpArK

*India, Bangladesh to constructively resolve differences over land boundary demarcation​*

India and Bangladesh have agreed to work constructively towards resolving all differences to demarcate the land boundary in all three undemarcated segments-Daikhata-56, Lathitilla-Dumabari and Muhuri River (Belonia).

This was disclosed at the conclusion of the fourth India-Bangladesh Joint Boundary Working Group (JBWG) meeting here on Thursday

At the meeting, Joint Secretary (BSM), Ministry of External Affairs, T.S. Tirumurti led the Indian delegation, and the Bangladesh delegation was led by Joint Secretary (Political), Ministry of Home Affairs Dr. Kamal Uddin Ahmed.

All outstanding issues pertaining to the land boundary were discussed during the meeting, with a view to arriving at a comprehensive solution.

Both the sides today expressed satisfaction at the recent electrification of Dahagram and Angarpota of Bangladesh.

It has been agreed to put in place all necessary arrangements, including infrastructure and security, expeditiously to implement the decision to allow 24-hour unfettered access through Teen Bigha Corridor to Bangladesh nationals

India and Bangladesh recalled the observations made during joint visits to enclaves and Adverse Possessions in May 2007 and agreed that the issues of Enclaves and APs should be addressed in a pragmatic manner.

Both sides expressed satisfaction that mutually reconciled list of enclaves have already been prepared and signed.

There are 111 Indian enclaves in Bangladesh and 51 Bangladeshi enclaves in India. Both sides agreed to jointly take steps necessary to facilitate the process of exchange of these enclaves to their respective countries.

The countries agreed that there is a need to find pragmatic solution to the issue keeping in mind the spirit of Land Boundary Agreement and also in the light of ground realities. With a view to facilitating a solution, they agreed to jointly assess the areas in the lines of the joint exercise undertaken in 1996-97.

As a part of this understanding, India and Bangladesh agreed to take up the APLs along Meghalaya - Bangladesh Border on a priority basis. They reaffirmed that pending resolution of outstanding boundary issues, there should be no disturbance of the status quo and peaceful conditions shall be maintained in the border regions as stipulated in Article 3 of LBA.

Both the countries, welcomed the understanding and cooperation between Border Security Force (BSF) and Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) on maintaining peace and tranquility in the border areas, especially in APLs, until the outstanding issues are resolved.

Both the countries expressed satisfaction at the progress made during the JBWG meeting and described it an important and positive step towards resolving all the outstanding boundary issues.

The countries agreed to meet in Dhaka at a mutually convenient time. The Bangladesh delegation thanked Government of India for the warm hospitality.

The JBWG was set up in December 2000 to resolve matters relating to the demarcation of the undemarcated boundary between India and Bangladesh and other outstanding issues pertaining to the territories in Adverse Possession (AP), Enclaves and also erection of permanent boundary pillars where necessary on the demarcated boundary.

The Group first met in July 2001 and has held three earlier meetings.

Earlier in 2010, during the visit of Prime Minister of Bangladesh to India, both the Prime Ministers of India and Bangladesh agreed to comprehensively address all outstanding issues keeping in view the spirit of the 1974 Land Boundary Agreement (LBA). They had also agreed to convene the JBWG to take the process forward. (ANI)


India, Bangladesh to constructively resolve differences over land boundary demarcation


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh on right track: Helen Clark*

United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) administrator Helen Clark yesterday said Bangladesh is on the right track towards the Millennium Development Goals (MDGs).

She was referring to Bangladesh's winning the MDG-4 Award while paying a courtesy call on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at Gono Bhaban.

UNDP is willing to assist Bangladesh in its National Population Registration (NPR) aiming to include the country's total population into a database system.

Currently, people aged 18 years and above are included in the electoral roll and as a result, a huge portion of the population remained out of the digitalised data based system in the country.

Briefing the reporters after the meeting, prime minister's Deputy Press Secretary M Nazrul Islam said Clark thanked Sheikh Hasina for her government's relentless efforts to push the country forward to achieve socio-economic progress and the MDGs.

UNDP's eagerness to assist Bangladesh to constitute the Innovation Programme Fund and different aspects of South-South cooperation featured prominently during the discussion.

Both Hasina and Clark agreed that foreign countries can follow Bangladesh's splendid achievements in preparing voters list, micro credit, climate change adaptation program, launching of digitalised information and service at union levels and strengthening local government bodies as well as sanitation proprammes.

Clark, former prime minister of New Zealand, lauded Hasina for her dynamic leadership in running the country and assured to continue UNDP assistance in different socio-economic sectors of Bangladesh.

Hasina thanked UNDP for its support to Bangladesh's socio-economic development and its valuable contribution in preparing voter identity cards.

She said as the coordinator of the donors of Bangladesh, UNDP is doing an excellent job for the country's socio-economic progress.

The PM said Bangladesh is advancing satisfactorily in several thrust areas like poverty alleviation, increasing the country' s connectivity, providing health services to the people by setting up community health clinics, attaining gender parity, and stopping drop outs from schools.

She said the aim of the present government is to ensure sound health for the people and has plans to impart training to the birth attendants from the community health clinics for their skill development.

Referring to Bangladesh's huge skilled labor force and scarcity of land, Hasina said the countries having vast land could allow Bangladeshi migrants to work on their arable lands.

The food thus produced can be shared by the migrant workers and the host countries, which will eventually help reduce global food shortages, she said.

Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni, Ambassador-at-Large M Ziauddin, Principal Secretary to the PM MA Karim and ERD Secretary Musharraf Hossain Bhuiyan were present at the meeting.

Helen Clark also met with Foreign Minister Dipu Moni in the afternoon.

Dipu Moni said Bangladesh advocates for an effective UNDP, which would promote greater voices of both the developing countries and least developed ones.

Commending the longstanding partnership between Bangladesh and the UNDP, Clark recalled the UNDP's relief and rehabilitation assistance immediately after the country's War of Liberation.

Reaffirming Bangladesh's commitment to play a constructive role as a member of the UNDP Executive Board, Dipu Moni assured Clark that Bangladesh would promote the South-South cooperation for sharing of best practices for development and digitalisation, trade-related preferences for LDCs and also promote the global campaign for climate adaptation fund.

Bangladesh on right track: Helen Clark


----------



## akash57

*BREAKING NEWS
3 killed in suicide blast
*
Dhaka, Nov 13 (bdnews24.com) &#8212; Three persons have been killed, including a suicide bomber, in an alleged attempt on Awami League Kushtia MP Afaz Uddin Ahmed at his home. 

Daulatpur police chief Hasan Hafizur Rahman told bdnews24.com that the MP and four others were injured in the attack at his house at Taraghunia village under Daulatpur around 8pm on Saturday. His condition is not critical. 

He said that besides the bomber, the two dead include local Juba League leader Siddiqur Rahman, 35, and Taragunia High School headmaster Asmat Ali, 45. 

The name of another injured person, an assistant teacher of the school, is Obaidur Rahman. The police official failed to identify the other injured persons. 

He said Afaz was speaking with the local leaders and activists, teachers and general people in his drawing room in the evening. 

At one stage, the two attackers entered the room and the bombs exploded. 

Asmat Ali and an attacker died on the spot, while the other died in the hospital. 

BREAKING NEWS3 killed in suicide blast | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## akash57

*Opposition strike paralyses life in Bangladesh*

Hundreds of riot police patrolled streets of the Bangladeshi capital on Sunday as main opposition BNP enforced a nationwide general strike protesting against the "eviction" of its leader and ex-premier Khaleda Zia from her cantonment residence, leading to arrest of nearly 24 party activists.

The dawn-to-dusk strike forced closure of shops, businesses and schools in all major cities while millions of people, who planned to visit their village homes ahead of Wednesday's Eid-ul Azha festival, were stranded as transport operators suspended inter-district services to evade wrath of the opposition activists.

Witnesses said baton-wielding policemen chased the protesters at several areas of the city as they pelted stones on vehicles for defying the strike call and set on fire a police van at the downtown Sadarghat river port terminal area.

Police said that they arrested nearly 24 opposition activists in sporadic incidents of clashes during which protesters also set on fire a police bike at central Bangla Motor area after damaging dozens of vehicles in the city in an apparent attempt to create grounds for forceful enforcement of the countrywide stoppage.

"The people have lost their confidence in the government and spontaneously observing the 'hartal' across the country," BNP secretary general Khandakar Delwar Hossain told newsmen in front of the party's central office at Naya Paltan, where BNP leaders staged street rallies.

Hours after her eviction on Saturday from the cantonment residence which was allotted to her under a controversial lease agreement 29 years ago following her husband and ex-president Ziaur Rahman's 1981 assassination, 66-year-old Zia told newsmen that she was "humiliatingly" dragged out of the house in single clothing.

"I was driven out of the house ... I feel harassed, humiliated and ashamed of the way I was thrown out of the house," she said with tears in her eyes at her Gulshan office on Saturday night.

She called an army statement claiming she voluntarily vacated the house as "totally false."

Opposition strike paralyses life in Bangladesh - Hindustan Times


----------



## Skies

*6,000 Rare, Large River Dolphins Found in Bangladesh
Christine Dell'Amore
National Geographic News*
March 31, 2009

A previously unknown population of Irrawaddy dolphins discovered in Bangladesh has given scientists "great hope" for the survival of the rare species, conservationists said Wednesday. 

A research team estimated that 6,000 Irrawaddy dolphins thrive in the country's Sundarbans mangrove forests and nearby waters of the Bay of Bengal.

The group is the largest ever found&#8212;previously, scattered groups of only about a hundred Irrawaddy dolphins each had been found throughout the dolphin's Southeast Asian habitat, which stretches from the mouths of rivers feeding the Bay of Bengal across open waters to Indonesia (map of the region). 

The species' total worldwide population is unknown. 

(Related: "Irrawaddy River Dolphin Closer to Extinction Despite Reports, Experts Say.") 

"Thats why this is so exciting &#8230; ," said Howard Rosenbaum, head of the ocean giants research program at the Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS), the conservation group that made the discovery. 

"Here you have this area where we found nearly 6,000 animals&#8212;it gives us hope for protecting the entire species and this really important habitat." 

Few marine-mammal biologists had previously explored the diverse water ecosystem where the new dolphin group was found, which ranges from freshwater mangroves to brackish water to deep ocean canyons in just a small area. 

Because the 6.5- to 8-foot-long (2- to 2.5-meter-long) mammals surface only occasionally, researchers used a transect method to gather data about the population. 

The team steered a boat along a straight line, noting any dolphin sightings along each run. 

A wider population estimate was then made from that data, presented Wednesday at the First International Conference on Marine Mammal Protected Areas in Maui, Hawaii. 

"Not Out of the Woods"







Six thousand is a "tremendous amount" of individuals for the species&#8212;listed as vulnerable on the International Union for Conservation of Nature's Red List. But "it doesn't mean we're out of the woods yet," Rosenbaum said. 

For one thing, the dolphins, relatives of the killer whale, easily get entangled in fishing nets.

And declining flows of fresh water from dams upstream in India, along with sea-level rise from global warming, further threaten the sensitive mammals, Rosenbaum said. 

Populations of the Irrawaddy's cousin, the endangered Ganges River dolphin, are also plummeting due to the same threats. Likewise, the Yangtze River dolphin, which is thought to be nearly extinct, is a "potent reminder" of how humans can impact dolphins. 

Dekila Chungyalpa, director of the Mekong River program for WWF-US, said the decline of what she calls the "cutest" of the dolphins has been a huge concern for her conservation group. 

"To know that there's a very large population elsewhere is quite a relief," Chungyalpa said. 

But, she added, "just because we're finding these wonderful numbers doesn't mean the urgency is any less strong." 

To that end, the discovery has motivated WCS and its partners to speed up the creation of a marine protected area in the Sundarbans mangroves, WCS's Rosenbaum said. 

The group is working with the Bangladeshi Ministry of Environment and Forests to set aside a sanctuary for both the Irrawaddy and Ganges dolphins.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/03/090331-dolphins-found.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Over 50 injured in train derailment in Bangladesh*

14:52, November 16, 2010 


At least 50 passengers were injured when three cargo bogies of a train from Bangladesh's capital Dhaka were derailed at Sripur sub-district of Gazipur district, 37 km north of Dhaka, on Tuesday morning.

Rail officials was quoted by private news agency bdnews24 that communication is at a halt on the route after the accident occurred at around 5:15 a.m. local time on Tuesday.

A rescue train from Dhaka has reached the site around 9:30 a.m. local time and started work.

"Three cargo bogies, at the end of the train, were derailed," local rail station's assistant station master Abdullah Al Mamun was quoted as saying by bdnews24.

"More than a thousand passengers were onboard the train's five passenger bogies and roof tops when the accident occurred," he said.

However, railway police habildar Nurul Hossain, who was on duty in the train, said, "At least 50 passengers were injured when the train was derailed. A number of passengers were flung off the roofs while others inside the bogies sustained injuries due to the jolt."

The injured were admitted to local and nearby hospitals.

http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90777/90851/7201110.html

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

*Bangladesh to slaughter record animals for Eid*

(AFP) &#8211; 20 hours ago

DHAKA &#8212; Bangladesh will slaughter a record 15 million animals Wednesday on Eid al-Adha, the second biggest Muslim festival, officials said.

There had been fears that an outbreak of anthrax among livestock, which spread to more than 600 people, would disrupt the festival, which sees Muslims commemorate Ibrahim's willingness to sacrifice his son to God.

"I've visited dozens of cattle markets. The supply of animals is huge and sale is also going on briskly," livestock department spokesman Mosaddek Hossain told AFP, adding that the number of sacrifices would set a record.

Saiful Islam, head of the Leather Goods and Footwear Exporters Association of Bangladesh, which buys the hides after the slaughter, estimated 15 million animals would be killed this year.

"The supply this year is very good. We have estimated five million cows and nearly 10 million goats will be sacrificed this Eid," he said.

Islam said Bangladeshi Muslims would also slaughter more than half a million buffalo and sheep and thousands of camels imported from the Indian state of Rajasthan.

"Thanks to the Eid, Bangladeshi exporters don't have to worry for supply of raw hides," Islam added.

The authorities have deployed veterinary doctors in cattle markets across the country to ensure animals are free of anthrax, a lethal bacterium that exists naturally in soil and can be transferred to humans.


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh, Burma and N-E India during World War II*

British air force activities against Japanese forces in Burma during World War II :







Later activities from Chittagong air field :







Japanese forces presence close to Naf river during that time :







Japanese and Western fighter aircrafts clash over Chittagong city and Karnaphuli river, this computer generated image based on Chittagong atlas :


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh okays strict law to protect endangered animals*

*(Reuters) - Bangladesh has approved a law that sets jail terms of up to 12 years for deliberately killing tigers and other wild animals endangered in the South Asian country, officials said on Saturday.*

A recent cabinet meeting chaired by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina also agreed to provide reparations to the families of victims killed or maimed by the animals that range between 100,000 taka ($1,415) and 50,000 taka.

Each family will also get 25,000 taka as compensation if wild animals destroy assets such as houses and crops.

"The cabinet approved jail terms from two years to 12 years for killing endangered snakes and animals including tigers," Hasina's press secretary Abul Kalam Azad told Reuters.

The minimum jail term will be two years for killing pythons and crocodiles and a maximum of 12 years for killing tigers and elephants, Azad said.

Hasina will attend a conference on tigers in St. Petersburg, Russia, from Monday to discuss ways and means to protect the animals, officials said.

Bangladesh's southwestern mangrove forests, called Sundarbans and which also stretch across the border with India, are currently home to just 400 tigers and its southeastern Chittagong Hill Tracts have 300 elephants. Many animals are killed in conflicts with humans, who are increasingly encroaching on their habitat, forest officials said.

At least 80 people, and some 15 tigers, have been killed in last five years across Bangladesh-controlled areas of the Sundarbans, which are dotted with hundreds of small islands and criss-crossed by rivers.

Some 60 percent of the 10,000 square km (3,900 square mile) Sundarbans lies in Bangladesh and the rest in India's eastern state of West Bengal.

On average, nearly 20 people are killed every year by wild elephants in Bangladesh's southeastern forests region bordering Myanmar and eastern India.

The elephants often stray in to villages in search of food and then go on a rampage when confronted by villagers, forest officials said.

At least a third of the 60,000 families who live in Bangladesh's Sundarbans live off the mangrove forest, putting them in direct conflict with its animals. The families collect honey, venture deep into the forest for fish and other aquatic life and also collect timber and straw, with our without permits from the forestry department.

One of the world's most densely populated nations, Bangladesh has forest cover of only 17.5 percent.

(Reporting by Nizam Ahmed, editing by Miral Fahmy)

Bangladesh okays strict law to protect endangered animals | Reuters


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Hundreds of Hakaluki birds poached: 6 sued*

<i>Hundreds of Hakaluki birds poached: 6 sued</i>





A guard of the village conservation group under the environment department collects the dead or nearly dead migratory birds that fell victim to poison traps in Gourokuri Beel area of Hakaluki Haor in Juri upazila under Moulvibazar district on November 15.Photo: STAROur Correspondent, Moulvibazar

Wildlife Management and Nature Conservation Department in Juri upazila of Moulvibazar district has filed a case against six people on charge of killing several hundred migratory winter birds.

Finding several hundred migratory birds lying dead in Gourokuri Beel area of Hakaluki Haor in Juri upazila on November 15, a guard of the village conservation group informed the local office of the environment department.

"On November 15, I saw a large number of migratory birds lying half dead in a dried land of Gourokuri Beel. I also saw that two miscreants of the area were catching the half dead birds, and putting them into big bags after slaughtering. As I tried to resist this heinous act, the two culprits left the place with three big bags containing slaughtered birds. Still there remained a large number of dead migratory birds at the spot," said Goyendra Biswas, a guard of the village conservation group under the environment department.

Later Juri Upazila Nirbahi Officer (UNO) Monish Chakma, Officer-in-Charge (OC) of Juri Police Station Md Hasanuzzaman and Forest Officer Ratan Chandra Das visited the spot and recovered the dead birds.

"The birds were killed with poison traps. Samples of the dead birds have been sent to laboratory to detect what kind of poison was used in the traps," said Gazi Mustafa Kamal, Range Officer of Moulvibazar office of Wildlife Management and Nature Conservation department.

UNO Monish Chakma said he has advised the concerned authorities to take legal steps against the miscreants involved with this heinous act.

Juri Police Station OC Md Hasanuzzaman said the environment department filed a case against six suspected miscreants in this connection on November 16 and police is trying to arrest the miscreants.

During winter, several gangs engage in hunting migratory birds using traps including poison traps at different big water bodies.

Former deputy commissioner of Moulvibazar Mofizul Islam had declared monetary award for those who would capture bird hunters and hand them over to police. But due to lack of publicity, this unique step is yet to see adequate success.


----------



## akash57

*PM renews pledge to build poverty-free Bangladesh*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Sunday renewed her pledge to build a hunger, poverty and illiteracy-free Bangladesh imbibed with the spirit of the Liberation War.

The prime minister made the remark at a reception to the gallantry award wining freedom fighters and their successors hosted by her at the Armed Forces Division premises in Dhaka Cantonment in the morning marking the Armed Forces Day 2010.

Sheikh Hasina, who also holds the charge of the Defence Ministry, said her government is working relentlessly to turn the country into a peaceful nation in South Asia, free from all sorts of terrorism and militancy.

Paying glowing tributes to the memory of the martyred freedom fighters including Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and four national leaders, she said the present government is providing due honour to the heroic sons of the nations.

The prime minister said the retirement age of the freedom fighters in the government service has been extended by two years and quota in government jobs has been extended to family members of the freedom fighters.

The freedom fighters allowances and other benefits have also been increased, she said.

Besides, she said five percent admission quota has been reserved for the children of the freedom fighters in different educational institutes.

Hasina said the process is underway to prepare a list of freedom fighters of 65 years and above to provide some extra facilities including free journey in buses, trains and launches and getting of medical care.

Listing various other steps for the freedom fighters, she announced that Muktijoddha Complex would be built at all district and upazila headquarters while a modern hospital at Tejgaon for the freedom fighters.

Earlier, the prime minister presented gifts to 53 gallantry award winning freedom fighters and their successors.

State Minister for Liberation War Affairs Capt (retd) AB Tajul Islam and Military Adviser to the Prime Minister Maj Gen (retd) Tariq Ahmed Siddiqui were, among others, present on the occasion.

PM renews pledge to build poverty-free Bangladesh


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh to enact new law to bring back siphoned money*

Updated on Monday, November 22, 2010, 13:55

Bangladesh to enact new law to bring back siphoned money

Dhaka: Bangladesh is proposing a new law to bring back millions of dollars stashed away illegally by politicians and businessmen during the past one decade.

Under the new law, the authorities instead of seeking harsh punishment will resort to Mutual Assistance to bring back the black money, media reports said.

"The law will be called Mutual Assistance Act and its draft will be presented before Parliament for approval next June," newspapers quoted Finance Minister AMA Muhith as telling reporters at a briefing yesterday.

Muhith said the proposed law would provide Bangladesh the access to any information regarding siphoned-off money to various countries while the anti-graft inter-governmental Financial Action Task Force (FATF) would advise the government to prepare the law by December next year.

"We know those who smuggle money abroad, they cleverly accomplish the task...but we are taking all sorts of initiatives to bring back the siphoned-off money," Muhith said.

He said Bangladesh needs agreements with other countries to get any information about the money laundering but the proposed law would enable the country to have access to information on siphoned money abroad without having a bilateral deal.

The issue of repatriation of siphoned-off money surfaced during the past military-backed interim administration under emergency rule in 2007-2008 when officials said they estimated millions of dollars were smuggled out by corrupt politicians and businessmen.

The Anti-Corruption Commission (ACC) had last year formally accused former prime minister and main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) chief Khaleda Zia's younger son Arafat Rahman Koko of siphoning 28.84 lakh Singaporean dollars and USD 9.32 lakh out of the country.

This charge came as the ACC carried out the investigation teaming up with the United States and British authorities to recover millions of dollars stashed by Koko and several other high-profile suspects in Singapore banks.

Essential documents from Singapore were obtained following a legal assistance request under the UN Convention against corruption during the past military-backed interim government in collaboration with the Attorney General's Office, ACC sources said.

Nearly a dozen government officials earlier took part in a specially designed training course titled "Stolen Assets Recovery" in Switzerland under the sponsorship of World Bank as part of the anti-graft campaign.

World Bank vice-president Praful C Patel had earlier said Bangladeshi assets had either been stolen or smuggled outside the country for the last several years while "corruption had eaten up nearly three percent of the country's growth rate&#8221;.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

leonblack08 said:


> Listen brother,Jaamat e Islami people raped and killed civilians during 1971.My question to you:
> Can a muslim rape??
> Can a muslim kill an innocent irrespective of what religion he follows??
> But Jaamatis did these things.Now only Allah knows best what should we call them.
> They are war criminals and they will pay for it Inshallah.
> 
> About BD-PAK relations,we hope it will strengthen as there are democratic Govt. on both sides.




I agree with you. All these politics resulted in the separation of our East wing. . .


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Monday, November 22, 2010
*Govt to procure 211 jeeps for UZ chairmen*






File photo UNB, Dhaka

The Cabinet Committee on Public Purchase on Monday at a meeting approved a number of proposals, including procurement of 211 four-wheel drive vehicles for upazila parishad chairmen.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith presided over the meeting attended by senior cabinet ministers.

The local government and rural development ministry placed the proposal for jeep procurement at a total cost of Tk 87.56 crore. The state-owned Progati Industries Limited will supply the vehicles, with each jeep costing Tk 41,50,000.

This procurement is the part of the total purchase of 471 jeeps. Earlier, 260 jeeps were procured by the same ministry under a same project.

The cabinet body approved another three proposals of the agriculture ministry to import a total of 275,000 metric tons of fertiliser. Of the bulk fertiliser, 100,000 tonnes will be DAP fertiliser and 150,000 metric tons of TSP fertiliser imported from Tunisia under a state-state level agreement between Groupe Chimique Tunisien (GCT) and state-owned Bangladesh Agriculture Development Corporation (BADC).

The price of fertiliser will be fixed through negotiation. Another 25,000 metric tons of DAP fertiliser will be imported from Morocco under a similar agreement between the two countries.

Four components of a project of Chittagong water Supply and Sewerage Authority (WASA) received approval of the cabinet body.

As per a proposal placed by the LGRD ministry, the components are the Nasirabad Reservoir (New) of about 2600 cubic metre capacity and transmission, distribution pumps; Nasarabad Elevated Tank (New) of about 2200 cubic metre capacity; Battali Hill Reservoir (renovation) of 8,500 cubic metre capacity and Khulshi Booster Pump Station (rehabilitation).

Korean contractor Kolon Engineering and Coinstruction Co Ltd will complete the jobs of the project at a cost of about Tk 145 crore.

The cabinet body also approved a proposal of the communications ministry to appoint the Joint Venture of Consulting Engineering Services of India, and local Deve Consultants as the consultant for the Dhaka-Chittangong 4-lane Improvement Project at a cost of Tk 23.88 crore.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Sunday, November 21, 2010
Front Page
PM begins 3-nation visit today
N-power, Padma Bridge top agenda*
Diplomatic Correspondent

PM begins 3-nation visit today

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today begins her tri-nation visit to Russia, Belgium and Japan for 12 days.

She will leave for Russia tonight to attend a Tiger's Conference in St Petersburg on November 22-23, official sources said.

Though this is not a bilateral visit, the premier will have talks with Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin on the sidelines of the Tiger's Conference. The two leaders are expected to discuss different issues including setting up of a nuclear power plant at Rooppur.

During her stay in St Petersburg, Sheikh Hasina is expected to have talks with several heads of government of participating countries. She will join a high-level discussion on Natural Habitat of Tigers and address a session on the issue.

Hasina will join a lunch to be hosted by the Russian premier in honour of the participating delegates and visit the office of honorary consul general of Bangladesh in St Petersburg.

On November 24, Hasina will fly to Brussels where she will meet the Belgian Prime Minister Yves Leteme on November 25.

Sheikh Hasina will also have meetings with President of European Union Council Herman Van Rompuy and President of European Commission Jose Manuel Barroso.

Discussions with the European leaders will mainly focus on trade and investment, EU support to Bangladesh for climate change mitigation, and international issues of common concern.

She will leave Brussels for Frankfurt on November 27 and reach Narita International Airport on November 28.

During her four-day official visit to Japan from November 28-December 1, Hasina will hold talks with Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan and also have an audience with Japan Emperor Akihito. Bangladesh and Japan will sign several agreements on economic cooperation during this visit.

Bangladesh is expecting an assurance from the Japan government that Japan will fund the long-cherished Padma Bridge.

Sources said she will address a number of investment conferences and hold meetings with representatives of Japan International Cooperation Agency, Japan External Trade Organisation, and Japan Bank for International Cooperation to discuss investment, economic cooperation and development issues.

She will also address a meeting at the Peace Park in Hiroshima and lay the foundation of a Bangladesh Embassy in Tokyo.

In an announcement on November 16, Japan Ministry of Foreign Affairs said Hasina's visit to Japan will strengthen the friendly relation between the two countries.

A 42-member entourage including her security personnel, media team, PMO officials and five eminent personalities including four AL men will accompany her in Russia while the number of entourage members in Belgium will be 31.

A 97 members' team including a 41-member business delegation will accompany her to Japan. Most of them will leave Dhaka on November 26.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, prime minister's advisers Alauddin Ahmed and Masihur Rahman, Ambassador-at-Large M Ziauddin, Principal Secretary of the prime minister M Abdul Karim, Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes will be in the team.

Besides, seven party men as eminent citizens will accompany her in Japan.

As per the tradition, the members of the business delegation bear all their expenses including the travel cost.


----------



## Skies

First Bangladesh Company Wins 2010 Red Herring Asia Tech Startup Award

By Syed Tashfin Chowdhury

Somewhere in Net Limited, a company operating the World&#180;s largest Bangla Social Media community is the first and only company from Bangladesh to be a winner of the prestigious Red Herring Award. 

Through an event in Shanghai on the 16th of November 2010, Red Herring announced its Top 100 Asia Award in recognition of the leading private companies from Asia.

Red Herring's business technology team is dedicated to cover innovation, technology, financing and entrepreneurial activity. As such, the editorial team of the media company has been surveying entrepreneurship around the world on a regular basis for the past ten years. Recognizing the level of innovation and entrepreneurship that is transforming business, around 100 companies from each continent is awarded the prize each year. 

This year Somewhere In Net is the first ever company from Bangladesh to win the award. "As the pioneer in creating social media and online communities for Bangladesh where the number of Internet users may grow with 2,000&#37; by 2020, I think our practical way of creating services in Bangla with easy mobile access was well received", said Arild Klokkerhaug, Head of Opportunities of Somewhere in Net.

The company, which was initiated in 2005 in Dhaka, develops and operates the World&#180;s largest Bangla Social Media Platform, including the popular Bangla Blog community somewhere in... blog - world´s largest bangla blog community. ??????????? ?? ???? - ???? ????? ?????? ? ????? ???? | and home - aawaj!!! carry your friends with you., a popular location based community for activity sharing, allowing easy Bangla text entry and SMS-to-web features. Every month the platform sees more than 750,000 visits and displays more than 7,500,000 pages to Bangla speaking users accessing the services through web or mobile. 

"We believe Somewhere in Net embodies the vision, drive and innovation that define a successful entrepreneurial venture, "said Alex Vieux, publisher and CEO of Red Herring. " Somewhere in Net should be proud of its accomplishment, as the competition was very strong," he added.

"Choosing the companies with the strongest potential was by no means a small feat," Vieux went on. "The Top 100 Winners emerged after narrowing down a list of nearly 1,000 highly promising tech startups from all over Asia," he informed. 

Red Herring's editorial staff evaluated the companies on both quantitative and qualitative criteria, such as financial performance, technology innovation, management quality, strategy, and market penetration. This assessment of potential is complemented by a review of the track record and standing of startups relative to their sector peers, allowing Red Herring to see past the "buzz" and make the list a valuable instrument of discovery and advocacy for the most promising new business models in Asia.

Becoming a mark of distinction for identifying promising new companies and entrepreneurs, Red Herring editors were among the first to recognize that companies such as Facebook, Twitter, Google, Yahoo, Skype, Salesforce, YouTube, and eBay would change the way we live and work.

First Bangladesh Company Wins 2010 Red Herring Asia Tech Startup Award

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*EU wants deeper ties with Bangladesh*

BRUSSELS  European Union President Herman Van Rompuy held talks Thursday with Bangladesh's Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and called for tighter cooperation on human rights, terrorism and nuclear issues.

"The cooperation between the EU and Bangladesh is excellent," Van Rompuy said in a statement after the meeting in Brussels, calling for the two sides to "deepen" their relationship.

"I particularly appreciated Bangladesh's constructive and proactive role both regionally and on the world stage," he said.

"As democracies with shared values, I underlined that we would like to work more closely with Bangladesh on issues such as human rights, non proliferation and the fight against terrorism."

Outside EU headquarters, between 200 and 300 supporters of the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party held a protest, some holding signs calling Hasani "dictator" and shouting slogans in their mother tongue.

AFP: EU wants deeper ties with Bangladesh


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*MPs demand compensation from rich countries*

MPs demand compensation from rich countries


FE Report

Lawmakers at a view-exchanging meeting Thursday said they will collectively make efforts to reach a valid agreement in the coming 16th World Climate Summit in Cancun by presenting the adverse impact of climate change.

The parliamentarians said they are preparing themselves for achieving the milestone by capitalising on their previous experiences they gained in Copenhagen Summit-2009, which brought nothing special for the least development countries.

All Party Parliamentary Group (APPG) organised the meeting titled "16th Global Climate Summit (COP16): National Expectations in Bangladesh" at the National Press Club where they also underscored the necessity of taking special measures to successfully tackle the problem.

Awami League lawmaker from Tangail-7 constituency Ekabbar Hossain presided over the meeting.

"We want to sign at least one treaty in the summit so that we can put pressure on the developed countries to reduce pollution," an influential member of the parliament Israfil Alam said, adding that they have been preparing themselves in this regard.

He demanded enough compensation from the developed countries - which are the major players behind climate change - for whatever harms have already been caused to the environment or are likely to cause in the future.

"What our strategies will be in the conference should have been fixed in a transparent way after receiving opinion and suggestions from all stakeholders," Joynal Abedin Faruk, opposition chief whip in the parliament, said, adding that they are united in placing the demand in the international arena to cope with global warming.

He said the developed countries spend billions of dollars each year for launching attacks in Iraq and Afghanistan. "Then why will they not spend money for protecting people from climate change, for which they are responsible?" he questioned.

He also demanded considering inclusion of more opposition lawmakers in the team of 92 parliamentarians to participate in the Cancun summit in Mexico on December 3rd this year.

Noni Gopal Mandal, a lawmaker from the country's coastal area, said the rich countries will be convinced to provide compensation if Bangladeshi representatives can successfully present the climate change-related miseries.


----------



## Skies

Little Bangladesh must grow into its name






_The four-block stretch of 3rd Street between Alexandria and New Hampshire avenues has been designated Little Bangladesh. (Genaro Molina, Los Angeles Times / November 23, 2010)
_

By Raja Abdulrahim, Los Angeles Times

November 28, 2010

A new sign hangs at the corner of 3rd Street and New Hampshire Avenue in Central Los Angeles: Little Bangladesh.

Just behind it is a small shopping plaza with a Salvadoran restaurant, a pizza joint, a former Korean cigarette shop and a restaurant that serves teriyaki chicken, burritos and boba drinks. Across the street are more Korean- and Mexican-themed businesses.

The nearest store with a clear connection to Bangladesh, Bengal Liquors, is a block away. All told, there are fewer than a dozen shops owned by or catering to Bangladeshis along this working-class commercial strip flanked by apartment buildings.

Muhammad "Shamim" Hussain, a leader of the local Bangladeshi community, said that although the sign is significant, the community must work to make the idea behind it a reality. "The sign is the symbol," said Hussain, who came to the U.S. in 1981.

Community leaders applied for the neighborhood recognition more than a year ago. At first, the goal was much grander: to designate a 56-square-block area from 3rd to Wilshire Boulevard and from Western Avenue to Vermont Avenue &#8212; an area generally considered part of Koreatown &#8212; as Little Bangladesh.

The Korean community, which had not previously sought an official designation for the area, countered with its own application. And when the City Council voted on the matter in August, the Bangladeshis got only a four-block stretch of 3rd Street between Alexandria and New Hampshire avenues as their own.

But that strip doesn't yet have the look or feel of a Little Bangladesh. Most stores in the area cater to a Korean or Latino clientele, and many of the dozen or so Bangladeshi stores are blocks away. Aside from a handful of restaurants and grocery stores, the neighborhood features almost no other Bangladeshi shops or services: no clothing boutiques selling salwar kameez, the traditional two-piece attire worn by both men and women; no jewelry shops for bangles; no souvenir shops; no salons offering henna and threading services. And since it closed about a year ago, no community center either.

Since they began their effort, local Bangladeshis have been trying, with limited success so far, to open and relocate businesses to the area, both to show their presence and to provide needed services for the thousands of lower- to middle-income Bangladeshi immigrant families who live there. On any given day, women in brightly colored traditional dress can be seen walking the tree-lined residential streets, often pushing strollers or accompanied by small children. On the weekends, they are joined by men also wearing salwar kameez, but in white or beige.

Although the number of Bangladeshi businesses in the area hasn't risen quickly, the neighborhood designation is an acknowledgment of the local Bangladeshi presence and recognition that it has been positive, said Manju Kulkarni, executive director of the South Asian Network, a cultural and advocacy group with an office nearby.

The network estimates the current Bangladeshi population in the area at more than 20,000, based on a community mapping project it did five years ago.

"Now the people, they are going to say, 'This is my place, I have to build it up' &#8230; because this is the biggest news of our history in the U.S.," said Maminul "Bachu" Haque, who owns a travel agency a few blocks away and is interested in relocating to the new district. He moved from Bangladesh to the U.S. in 1983.

Councilman Tom LaBonge, who represents the area, led the effort to forge a compromise between the Bangladeshi and Korean communities. LaBonge said he had initially wanted to designate a stretch of 3rd Street as an "international mile" because of its Korean, Salvadoran, Oaxacan and Bangladeshi shops and restaurants. But the Bangladeshis were insistent, he said.

Chang Lee, Koreatown development chairman for the L.A. Korean American Chamber of Commerce, was among those from the Korean and Bangladeshi communities who toured the area with LaBonge a year ago to decide on the boundaries for the new neighborhood designation. He said he expected it to take a while for the relative newcomers to establish as many businesses as his compatriots have during their 40-year presence in the area.

"Their stay in that area is not that long, so it will take some time," Lee said of the Bangladeshis. "It's their responsibility to turn that into Little Bangladesh, not just having the name for the name's sake."

There are some signs of progress. The new owner of the 99-cent store at 3rd and Ardmore Avenue plans to open a halal butcher shop next door, catering to the area's new Muslim residents. And a halal butcher nearby is looking to open a restaurant. Other Bangladeshi merchants are looking at every open storefront but say the rents are too high.

The community regards Little India in Artesia as a model. Although Little India, unlike Little Bangladesh, doesn't have an official county designation, it is known across the region as the place to go for saris, gold jewelry and Indian food. The new neighborhood must work to establish that kind of recognition, its leaders said.

When people come to the area, Hussain said, they should enjoy a full Bangladeshi experience.

On Dec. 16, the anniversary of Bangladesh's 1971 victory over Pakistan in its war of independence, residents hope to close several blocks of 3rd Street for a celebration. By then, they hope the Bangladeshi-owned businesses along the strip &#8212; even those catering to a Latino clientele &#8212; will feature signs in Bangla.

In a cramped second-floor apartment one block north of 3rd, Taslimah Parveen sells formal and casual salwar kameez she brings back from annual trips to Bangladesh. When customers arrive, she brings out large plastic bins full of the folded two-piece outfits, many of them beaded.

For the last few years, Parveen has been looking for a small shop where she could open a boutique instead of selling the clothing in her living room or driving to Little India.

Many of the Bangladeshi women she knows make the drive to Artesia for such things as threading, a hair removal method, or henna at an accommodating salon. Many end up "spending $20 on gas to do a $5 threading," her daughter, Mahajabeen Mahtab, said.

Parveen has looked at four or five stores, but rents that were already too expensive at $2.50 per square foot have risen to $3 and higher, her daughter said. The area's comparatively high rents were the reason for the closure last year of the community center that had stood for several years near Deshi, a popular grocery and restaurant featuring Bangladeshi and Indian food, Hussain said.

"I think we need the whole boutique thing, the culture," Mahtab said. "I think they can do a lot better. I think they can get a lot more stores. But it's tough."

raja.abdulrahim@latimes.com

Copyright &#169; 2010, Los Angeles Times


----------



## Skies

37 Bangladeshis died due to AIDS in 2010

2010-12-01 20:50:00

Dhaka, Dec 1 (IANS) Thirty-seven people died this year due to AIDS as the total number of HIV/AIDS cases in Bangladesh rose to over 2,000, the country's health minister said Wednesday. 

The number of AIDS cases rose to 2,088, compared to 1,745 in 2009, Health and Family Welfare Minister Ruhul Huq said at a programme organised in the Bangladesh capital on the World AIDS Day, Xinhua reported. 


'We recorded 343 new HIV/AIDS cases in the country in the last 12 months, and 37 of them died,' he said. 


But according to the World Health Organisation (WHO), the number of HIV/AIDS patients in Bangladesh has crossed 12,000. 


Hasan Mahmood, deputy programme director of the National AIDS/STD Programme (NASP), said drug users, migrant workers and commercial sex workers were found to be the 'most at risk' of HIV infection.


----------



## Peacefull

Lot of positive news coming out of BD and this will continue from now on.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*50 BD children drown every day
*

50 BD children drown every day

Leading global experts on child drowning will sit together in the city today (Saturday) for a three-day congress to discuss and develop strategies to reduce the horrific toll of child drowning in Asia, reports BSS.

Drowning is the largest killer of Bangladeshi children aged 1-18 years, with around 50 children drowning each day. It is also a public health problem in other countries in Asia as well as in other parts of the world, organisers of the congress said Friday.

The three-day workshop is the first of its kind and public health experts are expected to discuss issues specific to Asia as well as find strategies to keep children safe from open water bodies such as ditches, ponds, swimming pools and rivers.

Experts and policymakers in the fields of public health and injury prevention are from Malaysia, the Phili-ppines, Thailand, Vietnam, Australia, Denmark and host Bangladesh.

International Drowning Research Centre - Bangladesh (IDRC-B) in association with the Australian Agency for International Development (AusAID), The Alliance for Safe Children (TASC) and Royal Life Saving Society Australia (RLSSA) is hosting the event at a city hotel.

Director of IDRC-B Dr Aminur Rahman, who led some ground breaking research assignments on child drowning in Asia, said the issue of drowning goes largely underreported in Bangladesh.

"Child drowning is a hidden epidemic in Bangladesh. It's the leading killer of our children aged above one year. The rate of drowning in Asia is around 20 times higher than in developed countries," he said.

"We know from our research and pilot programme that low cost preventive measures are effective against drowning, like teaching older children how to swim and supervising movement of younger children", he added.

Dr Rahman said the focus should now be put on all children across Bangladesh and Asia. He said it was also important to learn from each other and scale up the effective interventions all over the world.

He said the meeting in Dhaka was bringing together the best researchers and policymakers in the child health field to discuss the problem of child survival in the region and beyond.

Participants are scheduled to discuss the current drowning interventions that are in place, visit a project site to see some interventions in action, and develop a set of guidelines to reduce child mortality from drowning in Asia.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*50 BD children drown every day
*

50 BD children drown every day

Leading global experts on child drowning will sit together in the city today (Saturday) for a three-day congress to discuss and develop strategies to reduce the horrific toll of child drowning in Asia, reports BSS.

Drowning is the largest killer of Bangladeshi children aged 1-18 years, with around 50 children drowning each day. It is also a public health problem in other countries in Asia as well as in other parts of the world, organisers of the congress said Friday.

The three-day workshop is the first of its kind and public health experts are expected to discuss issues specific to Asia as well as find strategies to keep children safe from open water bodies such as ditches, ponds, swimming pools and rivers.

Experts and policymakers in the fields of public health and injury prevention are from Malaysia, the Phili-ppines, Thailand, Vietnam, Australia, Denmark and host Bangladesh.

International Drowning Research Centre - Bangladesh (IDRC-B) in association with the Australian Agency for International Development (AusAID), The Alliance for Safe Children (TASC) and Royal Life Saving Society Australia (RLSSA) is hosting the event at a city hotel.

Director of IDRC-B Dr Aminur Rahman, who led some ground breaking research assignments on child drowning in Asia, said the issue of drowning goes largely underreported in Bangladesh.

"Child drowning is a hidden epidemic in Bangladesh. It's the leading killer of our children aged above one year. The rate of drowning in Asia is around 20 times higher than in developed countries," he said.

"We know from our research and pilot programme that low cost preventive measures are effective against drowning, like teaching older children how to swim and supervising movement of younger children", he added.

Dr Rahman said the focus should now be put on all children across Bangladesh and Asia. He said it was also important to learn from each other and scale up the effective interventions all over the world.

He said the meeting in Dhaka was bringing together the best researchers and policymakers in the child health field to discuss the problem of child survival in the region and beyond.

Participants are scheduled to discuss the current drowning interventions that are in place, visit a project site to see some interventions in action, and develop a set of guidelines to reduce child mortality from drowning in Asia.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Guilty yet get off scot-free*





Road accidents rise as reckless drivers slip thru' legal loopholes
Drivers' reckless driving, lack of respect for traffic rules, speeding, racing and traffic rules violators going unpunished have turned the highways and roads of Bangladesh into death traps. The photo was taken at Sitakunda on Dhaka-Chittagong Highway yesterday. Photo: Anurup Kanti DasMukhlesur Rahman

Almost all drivers responsible for road accidents across the country escape punishment through legal loopholes and continue to commit such offences, resulting in heavy casualties.

According to police records, on average 3,300 people were killed every year in road accidents in the last one decade. People of all categories -- from high profile ones to the common men--are falling victims to reckless driving and lax enforcement of traffic laws.

In one of the latest incidents, Mahbub Alam, the gold medallist sprinter in 1995 SAF Games in Delhi, died in an accident on Dhaka-Chittagong Highway in Narayanganj yesterday.

As reckless driving goes on unabated, more and more people are killed and injured in road crashes every day. But no government agencies maintain the record of how many offending drivers are prosecuted or brought to book.

Lawmaker Tarana Halim said, "As far as I know, no driver has ever been jailed on charge of killing people on the road."

Records show at least one driver was handed down punishment by a court on September 19 this year for reckless driving in October 2007. Covered van driver Nurul Islam was jailed for seven years, though in absentia, and also fined Tk 20,000, in default of which he will have to serve two more years behind bars.

In another rare judgment, the High Court on May 11 directed the Bangladesh Beverage Industries Ltd to pay Tk 2.01 crore in compensation to the wife and two sons of Mozammel Hossain Mintu, former news editor of the daily Sangbad. Mintu was hit on December 3, 1989 by a vehicle of the company and died on December 16.

Experts say as there is no comprehensive law, guilty drivers return to the road with the same vehicles, while employers of unregistered drivers cannot be tried.

As per section 304 (B) of the Penal Code, killing of a person due to reckless driving is a bailable offence and the highest punishment for it is three-year jail or fine or both.

Only the accused drivers can be implicated with sections 279, 304 and 304 (B) of the Penal Code. But there is no law to try the vehicle owners even though they employ such drivers, commented Tarana Halim.

There is no legal provision to keep the seized vehicles in police custody until the case is dissolved, although those should be kept in custody as evidence, she added.

Sub-inspector Didarul Alam of Ramna Police Station has been investigating the murder case concerning Willes Little Flower School student Hamim Sheikh. Hamim was killed by a bus of Madhumati Paribahan in front of his school on February 3.

The investigation officer said Madhumati Paribahan employed a fake driver for that particular bus but he is unable to implicate the owners.

He added Madhumati Paribahan released the bus through a court order around four months into the accident, while the driver is also out on bail.

Usually, it is hard to prove the guilt of drivers, as neither the accused nor the vehicles concerned remain in custody. The transport owners meanwhile put pressure on the victims' families for negotiations.

Sometimes the drivers even destroy the pieces of evidence from the vehicles after having those released. It also becomes tough to identify whether the accident occurred due to mechanical fault or callous driving.

In such situation, the victims' families lose interest in continuing the legal battle.

Shafiqur Rahman, chief of Dhaka Metropolitan Police's traffic wing, said in most cases drivers with valid licences obtain bail. Incidents of obtaining instant bail too demoralise the victims' families in pursuing the case.

Besides, if the drivers with fake licences can escape the accident spots, they do not appear before court and send their colleagues with valid licence as imposters to seek bail.

Several investigation officers of accident cases said they had little to do when imposters take responsibility to save the unregistered, unskilled and guilty drivers.

It is impossible to prove that these drivers were not driving the vehicles concerned, as the guilty ones escaped the scenes leaving no trace behind, they said.

Citing an example, Shahbagh police said they learned that a driver of Labbaek Paribahan fled after his vehicle crushed ATM Anisuzzaman to death at Banglamotor intersection on April 21.

Later in May another driver of Labbaek Paribahan who had valid licence appeared before court and obtained bail, police added.

The law enforces said they come to know of incidents like this from sources, but they can do little to prove those before court.

Labbaek Paribahan sources said they have got their driver released and he is driving the bus again.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dhaka may get 2-4 mayors*

Dhaka may get 2-4 mayors

Polls after legal process done; decision comes as PM sits with city lawmakers
Rashidul Hasan and Pankaj Karmakar

Dhaka City Corporation may be split into two or four parts, and elections to those are likely after that, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said.

The plan will, however, be finalised in consultation with the experts, she added.

Hasina, also president of Awami League, said this at a meeting with the city lawmakers--all from the AL-led grand alliance.

She called on the lawmakers to work sincerely in their constituencies so that people cast their votes for the alliance-backed candidates.

The two-hour long meeting began at 6:00pm at the prime minister's Ganobhaban residence.

Coming out of the meeting, Rashed Khan Menon, president of the Workers Party, a component of the grand alliance, told The Daily Star that the prime minister is dissatisfied with poor civic service under the present DCC mayor.

Menon, MP from Dhaka-8, said the number of mayors will depend on how many parts the city corporation will be divided into.

&#8220;A bill to split the DCC will be placed in parliament after examining all relevant aspects,&#8221; he added.

AKM Rahmatullah, lawmaker from Dhaka-10, told The Daily Star that some MPs at the meeting proposed that DCC be split into four (east, west, north and south)."But the prime minister said the decision in this regard will be taken after discussions with the experts."

Hasina also directed the MPs to do welfare activities in their constituencies so that people vote for AL-nominated candidates in the DCC polls, he added.

Rahmatullah said the meeting also discussed programmes to celebrate the Victory Day.

&#8220;Since it will be the 40th anniversary of our victory, this year's calls for grander celebrations,&#8221; he quoted her as saying.

Mostafa Jalal Mohiuddin, MP from Dhaka-7, said the population in the capital is growing fast and so the city needs to be divided into several parts for better administration and development.

"The prime minister has asked us to think more about the issue," he told the correspondents.

Replying to a query, Mohiuddin said, "The parliamentary committee on the local government and rural development ministry will decide on this issue after consulting the minister concerned and the city MPs."

Earlier on September 22, the Election Commission decided to hold the long overdue DCC polls by December and union parishad between January and February next year.

The tenure of the present DCC mayor expired in May 2007.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mob kills 3 'robbers'*
One of locals dies of bullet-injury

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=164840
A Correspondent, Comilla

A mob beat dead three alleged members of a robber gang who had opened fire on locals killing one at Muradnagar upazila in Comilla yesterday.

Police said some 10 to 12 people on a microbus had intercepted another microbus carrying a group of businessmen near Elliotganj Bazar in the morning and robbed them of Tk 16 lakh.

While hurrying to free, the gang's vehicle plunged into a roadside ditch.

As locals came forward sensing trouble, the criminals opened fire at them, leaving three locals -- Kazi Mohammad Siraj, Zakir Hossain and Vanu Bhushan Saha -- injured, said witnesses.

The mob caught three gang members and beat them to death on the spot. The identities of the deceased trio could not be known immediately.

The rest of the gang, however, fled.

Locals caught one unidentified person on suspicion and handed him over to police.

Bullet-hit Siraj died at Comilla Medical College Hospital. The two other wounded have been sent to Dhaka for treatment.

Law enforcers recovered one pistol, one revolver and five bullets from the crime scene.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Canals for grabbers*

Canals for grabbers






Haikkar Khal disappearing as encroachment goes unabated
People have put up numerous signboards claiming ownership of land on this filled-up stretch of Haikkar Khal, just behind the Martyred Intellectuals Memorial. Land grabbers continue to fill up the canal that once flowed through here before emptying into Buriganga. Photo: Anisur RahmanMorshed Ali Khan

Natural canals crisscrossing the low-lying areas along the Mohammadpur flood protection dam are disappearing fast due to encroachment by land grabbers.

The famous Haikkar Khal, which links the Turag river with the Buriganga, faces obliteration as the "so-called" landowners continue to fill it up.

Hundreds of signboards have been put up in the filled-up sections of the canal claiming ownership of the lands just behind the Martyred Intellectuals Memorial.

Not so long ago, the canal originating from the Turag streamed across a vast area in Ramchandrapur, Basila, Mohammadpur and Rayer Bazar, before emptying into the Buriganga river. It has now shrunk considerably.

Interestingly, no government office claims responsibility for protecting the canal.

The deputy commissioner's office said it is the Dhaka City Corporation's responsibility to protect the canal since the corporation plans to set up a graveyard there.

Mayor Sadeque Hossain Khoka asked this correspondent to contact the Local Government and Rural Development ministry to inquire about the issue.

"Our project proposal for setting up a graveyard there is now with the Planning Commission," said Khoka.

"It is very difficult to protect canals because of a huge demand for land in our country," he added.

Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority built a landing station for boats on the Haikkar Khal in Mohammadpur near the Martyred Intellectuals Memorial in 2000.

Local traders, who use the canal for transporting sand and bricks to local markets, said they would suffer terribly if the canal is not protected.

The canal must be brought back to its original shape, they said.

"The way the canal is being encroached upon, nothing would be left of it in the coming year. It will be a big blow to thousands of people in the area," said Ramzan Ali, who trades in brick and sand.

In 1997, the DCC abandoned a project to set up a truck terminal by filling up the Haikkar Khal after The Daily Star ran reports.

Real estate developers have filled up most of the canal at the Turag end and incorporated them in their projects.

Retired schoolteacher Mohammad Arefin, who owns a plot near the Khal, said he protested the filling-up of the canal last year.

"I became a target of the land grabbers soon," he said.

"I went to the Mohammadpur Police Station to file a complaint but the officers there told me to go home and mind my own business."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*No construction near Lalbagh fort
HC asks cops to take action*

No construction near Lalbagh fort






Structures stand next to the boundary wall of Lalbagh Kella, spoiling the view of the historic fort. The photo was taken recently. Photo: Anisur RahmanStaff Correspondent

The High Court yesterday directed the Lalbagh police to take steps within 24 hours to stop the construction work going on near the boundary of historical Lalbagh Kella (fort) in Old Dhaka.

An HC bench, comprised of Justice AHM Shamsuddin Chowdhury Manik and Justice Sheikh Md Zakir Hossain also ordered the officer-in-charge (OC) of Lalbagh Police Station to submit a report to it within a week on compliance of its order.

The court also issued a rule upon the government and locals Md Shahid Hossain, Mohammad Haque and Lenin, who are erecting structures there, to explain within three weeks why they should not be directed to implement the relevant law and rules for protecting the natural beauty and existence of the fort.

Secretaries to the ministries of cultural affairs and home affairs, mayor of Dhaka City Corporation, chairman of Rajuk, director general of Archaeological Directorate, commissioner of Dhaka Metropolitan Police, OC of Lalbagh Police Station and the three locals, have been made respondents to the rule.

The bench came up with the order and rule hours after Human Rights and Peace for Bangladesh (HRPB) filed a writ petition yesterday seeking directions on the respondents to implement Antiquities Act 1968 and Building Construction Rules 2008 for protecting and preserving the fort.

The petition was filed following a newspaper report in October saying that some landlords are constructing structures near the boundary of Mughal-built Lalbagh Fort, defying law and rules.

Advocate Manzill Murshid appeared for the petitioner, while Deputy Attorney General ABM Altaf Hossain stood for the government.

Earlier on October 10, the HC directed the government to take necessary steps to protect and preserve the historical edifice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*50,000 apartments within 5 years
Targets Rajuk for housing of middle income group*
Staff Correspondent

50,000 apartments within 5 years

The Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (Rajuk) is going to build more than 50,000 apartments in three different housing projects for middle and lower-middle income groups in the capital in next three to five years.

As many as 22,500 apartments will be ready for handover in Uttara model town (third phase) within three years, Rajuk Chairman Md Nurul Huda told reporters at his office yesterday.

The project is now at the Planning Commission for approval.

Two similar housing schemes of building 20,000 apartments in Purbachal project and 10,000 in Jheelmil project are being examined at the housing and public works ministry, he added.

In line with the Strategic Transport Plan (STP), Rajuk will also build a five-kilometre flyover stretching from Scout Bhaban to Babu Bazar and Victoria Park via Golap Shah Mazar to ease traffic congestion and reap the benefits of the proposed Padma Bridge, he said.

Rajuk has also undertaken two road projects including one stretching from the Sonargaon Hotel to Mohakhali and an eight-kilometre link road from Madani Avenue (Baridhara) to the Balu river on the eastern fringe of Dhaka city.

The projects are awaiting approval of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec).

The Kuril interchange flyover, now under construction, is expected to be completed in next two years, said Huda.

Meanwhile, Rajuk authorities have placed a proposal to the ministry to double its existing manpower and create four more zone offices in addition to existing four to reduce sufferings of the service seekers.

The proposal to reorganise Rajuk with a 2,742-strong workforce increasing the number from existing 1,087 is presently lying with the public works ministry and a summary of it will soon be placed before the prime minister.

The increased manpower will include planners, architects and graduate and diploma engineers.

Four new zone offices will be set up in Savar, Gazipur, Narayanganj and Keraniganj with a magistrate, authorised officer and law officer in each of them.

Rajuk will fund the housing scheme while the ministry will fund the road and flyover projects with government money.


----------



## monitor

Govt plans to double power 
price by 2013 
Manjurul Ahsan 

The government is planning to double the price of electricity in six phases, once every six months, by 2013.
Power Development Board general manager Abduhu Ruhulullah told New Age that the PDB had been planning to raise the bulk rate of electricity to Tk 4.68 from Tk 2.12 for each unit in six phases by 2013 to achieve the break-even.
The plan envisages raising the rate at which PDB would sell electricity to the distribution companies which in turn would increase the price the consumers have to pay.
The phased price hike reflects the policy, the government set out in the annual budget it adopted in June.
The government&#8217;s objective is to bridge the gap between the cost of production by state owned PDB and the price at which it sells electricity.
The World Bank has been putting pressure on successive governments to raise the power tariff to do away with the need to subsidise the PDB.
On November 4, the PDB sought the permission of the Bangladesh Energy Regulatory Commission for raising electricity price in the first phase.
BERC expects to finalise the recommendation relating to the first increase by early January, and place it for a public hearing before taking the final decision.
Though PDB is by far the country&#8217;s biggest power producer, it also buys electricity.
Taking into consideration both its own production cost and the price at which it buys electricity from the private sector, to break even PDB would need to sell each unit to the distribution companies at an average rate of Tk 2.72.
But PDB sells electricity to the distribution companies at an average price of Tk 2.12 a unit.
This results in a loss of about Tk 1,000 crore, requiring the government to subsidise it from the public exchequer.
According to senior PDB officials, unless the price was increased the overall gap would grow three fold to Tk 3,000 crore by the end of the next year when the more expensive oil and diesel fired power plants would come into production. In the first phase, PDB wants to raise the price at which it sells electricity to distribution companies by 12 per cent.
It would require the distribution companies to raise the price for the consumers by 9 to 10 per cent.
PDB also sought permission to reduce the low rate power tariff slab for the poor from 100 units to 50 units.
If allowed, the poor would get less of electricity at concessional rate.
A PDB official, speaking on condition of anonymity told New Age that if allowed, PDB would be able to start selling electricity to the distribution companies at Tk 2.65 per unit, up from Tk2.10, early next year.
In five subsequent phases, PDB wants to increase the price to Tk 4.68 by 2013.
The distribution companies would have to adjust the retail prices for the consumers accordingly, the PDB official said.
As a result of the decision it took to buy electricity from private rental power plant owners soon after coming to power, the Awami League led government has been under pressure to increase the price of electricity.
The government awarded contracts to private companies to install four diesel fired power plants to produce 350 MW of electricity and 11 furnace oil fired power plants to generate another 1,055 MW.
The average production cost would be Tk 14 per unit for the diesel fired power plants and Tk eight for the furnace fired power units.
The increasing electricity costs left the government with no option but to go for raising the price of electricity, said university professor and economist Anu Mohammad.
He, however, criticised the government&#8217;s policy for solving the country&#8217;s power criis.
The power sector, he said, must be under government ownership to provide electricity to the consumers at cheaper rates.
He said that by following the prescriptions of the World Bank and the Asian development Bank, successive governments in Bangladesh allowed the private sector an increasing role in electricity generation resulting in increased production cost.
Frequent increases in electricity price, said Anu Mohammad, would raise the cost of living, create instability in the market and at the same time reduce people&#8217;s access to electricity.
Ijaz Hossain, who teaches in BUET, told New Age that that the government had no choice but to depend on the private sector for furnace oil and diesel fired power generation as a stop gap arrangement.
This arrangement should not continue for more than three years, otherwise, he said, electricity would be unaffordable for the government as well as the consumers.
Yusuf Hossain, the chairman of BERC, told New Age that the regulatory commission was working on the proposal sent by PDB.
But he would not share what could be the increased price of electricity for the consumers.
He said that for taking a decision the commission was considering the affordability of the consumer, efficiency of electricity generation, ransmission and distribution, real production cost and some other factors.
He said that the opinions of stake holders would be sought at a public hearing.
The government increased the price of electricity for the distribution companies thrice over the last seven years.
It increased the retail price for the consumers in 2008 and again in March, 2010.


----------



## monitor

BNP demands deployment of army in municipal polls
UNB, Dhaka

Opposition BNP on Monday demanded army deployment in the upcoming municipal polls to ensure free and fair voting scheduled in January next.
BNP standing committee member MK Anwar informed the journalists of his party's proposal after a meeting with Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) Dr ATM Shamsul Huda at his office.
Anwar who led a BNP delegation had an almost 90-minuite meeting with the CEC and two other Commissioners discussing various issues related to the municipal polls.
BNP standing committee member Nazrul Islam Khan, senior joint secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir, joint secretary general Salahuddin Ahmed and office secretary Ruhul Kabir Rizvi were on the delegation.
MK Anwar alleged that the government has been dillydallying on holding elections to Dhaka City Corporation (DCC), the tenure of which had already expired. He said the DCC election is being delayed as the government is not sure of its victory in the election.
The BNP leader wondered that although the EC had earlier stated twice that the DCC polls will be held in May and December this year, but the election could not be held. He alleged that the EC is working in favor of the government and it keeps mum on holding the DCC polls after a meeting with a minister.
"The election commission will have to explain it. It's an ominous signal for democracy," Anwar said.
About the ruling party's participation in the municipal polls under the banner of grand-alliance, he said: "It's totally against law."
Anwar expressed concern over the neutrality of the administrative officials as the administration has been given responsibility for acting as returning officers.


----------



## monitor

Pirates steering Bangladeshi- flagged ship towards Somalia
UNB, Dhaka

Bangladesh flag carrier private vessel MV Jahan Moni, captured by Somalian pirates Sunday afternoon from the Arabian Sea, seems to be sailing towards the African coast, Shipping Minister Shajhahan Khan said in Dhaka on Monday.
Talking to reporters in the Shipping Ministry, he said the government is monitoring round the clock the movement of the ship and has opened various channels seeking its rescue.
The ship with 25 Bangladeshi mariners and the spouse of a mariner on board at the time of piracy in the Arabian Sea, 170 nautical miles from Lakkha Island of India and about 300 nautical miles from the Kochin port.
The ship carrying 43,150 tons of nickel ore was scheduled to arrive in Greece from Indonesia through the Suez Canal.
Shahjahan Khan said different international agencies including Dubai- based anti-pirates agency UKMTO and Singapore-based ReCAAP were informed about the incident and the Indian coast guards are keeping watch on it.
He said it will take four days for the pirated ship to reach the African coast. After anchoring, the pirates may open negotiation to meet their demands.
Replying to a question, the Shipping Minister said the pirates did not make any contact or place forward any demands yet. 
After being attacked by the pirates, the Master of the ship fought with the pirates for nearly two hours to prevent them from climbing on board the ship. The ship is owned by the Brave Royal Ship Management Ltd.
Meanwhile, AFP report says, A vessel hijacked by pirates in the Arabian Sea off the coast of India was heading towards the Somali coast on Monday, the head of Bangladesh's shipping department said.
Rear Admiral Bazlur Rahman said the M.V. Jahan Moni, which has 25 Bangladeshi crew on board, was captured on Sunday while sailing to Greece carrying 43,000 tonnes of nickel ore from Indonesia.
"The ship is now moving towards the Somali coast, so we suspect Somali pirates have captured it," Rahman told AFP, adding that they were tracking the vessel which will take at least four days to reach Somalia. "We are concerned because all the crew are from Bangladesh. One of them is also travelling with his wife," he said.
Indian coast guard aircraft would launch an aerial search for the 45,000 tonne-capacity vessel, which is owned by Bangladeshi shipping company Brave Royal.
The US and other navies have deployed dozens of warships to patrol off east Africa but have failed to stem piracy, one of the few thriving businesses in Somalia, a country devastated by war and poverty.


----------



## monitor

Chevron to start drilling in block-7 for hydrocarbon
UNB, Dhaka

The US-based international oil company Chevron is set to start drilling in Block-7 for exploration of gas in the southern region. 
"Chevron has informed us they would start drilling well sometime in the second half of this month (December) as per job schedule. They have already mobilized necessary equipments to start the work," Imaduddin, Director (PSC) of Petrobangla told UNB on Tuesday.
The Chevron earlier conducted a two-dimensional (2D) seismic survey and sensed a structure that potentially could contain hydrocarbon reserves in block-7 that covers parts of Barisal, Patuakhali, Barguna and Bhola districts. 
The survey covered a total of 465 km seismic-line on both offshore in the Bay that include shallow marine and transition zones and onshore in parts of four districts. Petrobangla officials, who have been closely working with the Chevron, are expecting a good reserves of hydrocarbon when the country suffering from its severe shortage. 
"There might be a potential reserve of 1 trillion cubic feet gas in the structure of Block -7," a Petrobangla official said preferring anonymity.
Petrobangla Chairman Prof Hossain Mansur, however, said it would not be wise to make any comment on the potential reserves. 
They have been extending its full support to the Chevron for gas exploration as the country extremely needs huge gas.
Officials said IOC will move ahead for appraisal drilling on the basis of results of the initial one. And then they will go for production drilling. 
The whole operation might take three to four years before starting production of gas, if it is finally found. 
The Chevron Bangladesh Block Seven Ltd, a sister concern of the Chevron Bangladesh outfit, signed an addendum in June 2008 to the production-sharing contract (PSC) for block 7.
According to the contract, Chevron has 45 per cent stakes as the operator, GS Caltex 45 percent and the state-owned Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company Ltd (BAPEX)
remaining 10 per cent in the block.

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

Government to give transit facility, not corridor: Muhith
The engine of growth has to be wage employment, he says

UNB, Dhaka

Finance Minister AMA Muhith on Tuesday said that the government is going to provide transit facility, not 'corridor' to any other country.
"On regional connectivity, ideas need to be clarified. Government is not going to give a corridor. It is a political idea, but transit is a different thing and different idea. On transit, goods come in and go out, nothing else," he said while addressing the Plenary Session of the day-long conference on 'Bangladesh 2030: Strategy for Growth' at a city hotel.
Organised by the Dhaka Chamber of Commerce & Industry (DCCI), International Chamber of Commerce Bangladesh (ICCB) president Mahbubur Rahman moderated the session. Former caretaker government adviser Dr. Hossain Zillur Rahman made the key-note presentation while Prof Dr. Gustav Papanek, president for the Boston Institute for Developing Economics (BIDE), USA addressed the occasion as special guest.
Center for Policy Dialogue (CPD) Executive Director Dr. Mustafizur Rahman and World Bank Country Director Ellen Goldstein addressed were panel discussants. Mentioning that land is one of the scarce elements in Bangladesh, Muhith underscored the need for giving utmost importance to land use planning. Admitting the importance of urban strategy, the Finance Minister said that if the government could not be devolved to the local level, it would be very difficult to tackle the push of people to the urban areas, as around 28 per cent of the population now resides in urban areas.
On different ways of promoting investment, Muhith said that the government is trying to implement Public Private Partnership (PPP) projects as it worked in India, Malaysia and the UK in a big way. Giving emphasis to export diversification, World Bank Country Director Ellen Goldstein said that the export of RMG of Bangladesh has been resilient, but the other exports are yet to increase their share in the export basket. She also said that climate variability increases the risks for accelerating growth in Bangladesh.
CPD executive director Prof Mustafizur Rahman said that the country has the opportunity to emerge if it could capitalize on regional connectivity.
Earlier in his presentation, Dr. Hossain Zillur Rahman showed the goal for Bangladesh to become the 30th largest economy in the world by 2030. To upscale the middle income ambition goal, a required growth rate of 8 per cent is also required in the next 20 years.
He also identified high growth rate, employment focus, increased productivity, economic diversification and environmental sustainability as the agenda for inclusive growth.
Dr Zillur Rahman said that three sectors - shipbuilding, jute and jute made goods and frozen fish - are on the horizon to hit exports of 3 billion dollars and there is a need to facilitate their progress towards that.


----------



## monitor

Mega projects in huge mess
Staff Correspondent

Most projects the Awami League government has taken up to improve the traffic situation in Dhaka failed to meet deadlines due to lack of coordination between different ministries and agencies.

Although construction of the Jatrabari-Gulistan and cantonment flyovers has begun recently, the projects of the elevated expressway, metro rail, a few underpasses and overpasses are facing delays.

An inter-ministry meeting was held at the communications ministry yesterday where a committee was formed to coordinate the quick implementation of the projects. 

A Dhaka Transport Coordination Board (DTCB) official will lead the committee, which will also have representatives from the communications, public works and planning ministries, Prime Minister's Office (PMO), Dhaka City Corporation (DCC) and the army.

Construction of first metro rail from Uttara Third Phase to Sayedabad, chalked out in the Strategic Transport Plan (STP), is still in the primary stage and the government requires at least a year to complete all the procedures. 

In the first stage of the construction, the metro rail will be built between Pallabi and Hotel Sonargaon intersection between 2013 and 2015. 

In the second stage, it will be constructed between Sonargaon intersection and Sayedabad and from Pallabi to Uttara in the third.

"Construction of the 22km metro rail may be delayed, as there are many more things to finalise," said an official of the DTCB.

Japan expressed interest in financing 80 percent of the cost ($1.7 billion) to construct the 22km metro rail from Uttara Third Phase to Sayedabad via Pallabi. The government will pay the remaining 20 percent of the cost.

It will mostly be an elevated system and will be built mainly over government land and existing roads. 

Meanwhile, the DCC has chalked out a project to construct four underpasses between Shahbagh and Farmgate with a target to complete them by end of 2011.

The Tk 170 crore project was earlier scheduled to start this month but it will now be delayed by about a year.

The four-lane underpasses will enable uninterrupted vehicular movement through Bangla Motor and Sonargaon intersections on Kazi Nazrul Islam Avenue.

Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain said construction of the elevated expressway might start next month but officials in the ministry said it might take more time to finalise everything.

A seven-member expert committee headed by Prof Jamilur Reza Chowdhury is set to select a firm next week for the construction of the expressway from Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport to Narayanganj.

The projects to construct Moghbazar-Malibagh flyover, circular trains service around Dhaka city, and overpasses at level crossings are also in the primary stages. Two overpass projects, Banani and Jurain, were, however, finalised and are expected to start soon.

Yesterday's meeting was convened to discuss various limitations of different projects.

"We must have proper coordination so that one project does not conflict with the other delaying the implementation," said Abul Hossain.

Construction of the Hatirjheel project, a tunnel from Jahangirgate to Bangabandhu International Conference Centre and the under-construction Kuril flyover were also discussed in the meeting.

Communications Secretary Mozammel Haque Khan, Maj Gen Hamid Al Hasan of army headquarters, Brig Gen Shahidur Rahman, Prime Minister's Military Secretary Brig Gen Md Salahuddin Miaji, additional executive director of DTCB SM Salehuddin, member of Rajuk M Mahbubul Alam, and project directors and designers of different projects were present at the meeting.


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh Minister: 'We Are Struggling With The Impacts Of Climate Change'*

Cross-posted from the Wonk Room.

At the beginning of the Cancun climate talks, Sen. Jim Inhofe (R-Okla.) and other Republican senators questioned the threat to the developing world from climate change, telling President Obama to kill the global climate impacts fund he helped establish last year. Inhofe's letter argued that the scientific findings about "eventual impacts of climate change in developing countries were found to be exaggerated or simply not true." In an exclusive interview, Dr. Hasan Mahmud, Bangladesh's State Minister for Environment and Forests and a Ph.D. environmental scientist, told the Wonk Room that the Republican view of the world was dangerously false:

According to our findings, and according to the reality -- what we are observing, we are encountering, we are facing -- ... we are struggling with the negative impacts of climate change in Bangladesh. There is salinity intrusion, increased natural calamities, there is symptom of desertification in the northern part of Bangladesh, frequent more devastating flood, and erratic rainfall. So all these are negative impacts of climate change. So in Bangladesh, this is very much visible, we are encountering and and we are facing the problem. I don&#8217;t know about the United States ... in Bangladesh, this is the reality.

The crowded, poor, and low-lying nation of Bangladesh has long been recognized as one of the most vulnerable nations on the planet to global warming pollution. Independent consultancy Maplecroft rates Bangladesh as "the country most at risk due to extreme levels of poverty and a high dependency on agriculture, whilst its government has the lowest capacity of all countries to adapt to predicted changes in the climate." Dara International's Climate Vulnerability Monitor finds that Bangladesh is acutely vulnerable [PDF] to the health impact, economic stress, habitat loss, and weather disasters caused by global warming pollution. The most vulnerable nations are already suffering and trying desperately to adapt to a more dangerous reality, no matter what Inhofe believes. But their fate does rest, at least in part, in his hands.

Bangladesh minister responds to climate zombies | Grist


----------



## Skies

Dredging Bill in Bangladesh 09/12/2010 

The Sand Quarry and Soil Management Bill-2010 was passed at the Jatiya Sangsad (JS) Tuesday, reports BSS, Bangladesh. For extracting sand, the bill also suggested provisions for dredging rivers those might suffer erosion of their banks at least one kilometre from bridges, culverts, dams, barrages, embankments, roads, highways, forests, railways and important public and private establishments and residential areas as per Environment Protection Act. It also suggested provision for banning extraction of sand or soil in some cases.

The bill also proposed the provision of exporting soil and sand provided having approval of concerned authorities and following the rules of export policy.


Land Minister Rezaul Karim Hira proposed for the passage of the bill.





Earlier on October 4, the minister introduced the bill with a proposal for reducing complicacies in leasing sand quarries, extracting sands in planned way and their marketing, checking crimes and abolishing the rule of appointing single authority for sand management.


----------



## Skies

*$10mn Kuwaiti grant for farmers in Bangladesh*

Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - SriLanka/Bangladesh

Kuwait will provide $10mn in grant to Bangladesh for helping its cash-starved marginal farmers in the rural areas, officials said in Dhaka yesterday.
Bangladesh&#8217;s aid mobilising agency &#8211; External Resources Division, state-owned micro-finance provider Palli Karma Sahayak Foundation (PKSF) and Kuwait Fund for Arab Economic Development signed a grant agreement in this regard. 
ERD officials said PKSF would provide micro-credit to the poor farmers from Kuwait&#8217;s $10mn grant.
The Kuwait government is providing the grant from its Emir&#8217;s special fund, the officials said.
The PKSF will provide the money forming a &#8216;trust fund&#8217;. After recovery of the loan from the farmers, a &#8216;revolving fund&#8217; would be established so that the farmers could be benefited further in the future, a senior ERD official said.
Micro-finance organisations under PKSF would provide the credit to the farmers to produce, process and market their crops easily.
Most of the Bangladeshi farmers are marginal, who usually fail to produce the agricultural crops using modern equipment due to fund shortage.
........................................................................................................




*Dhaka-Istanbul flight from this month-end*

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=403768&version=1&template_id=44&parent_id=24

Air link between Bangladesh capital Dhaka and largest Turkish city Istanbul will be established in the last week of this month. 
&#8220;Initially the Turkish Airlines will operate Dhaka-Istanbul flights four days a week from this month,&#8221; Civil Aviation and Tourism secretary shafique Alam Mehdi said yesterday. 
The flight operations between Bangladesh and Turkey was finalised as a memorandum of understanding was signed between civil aviation authorities of Bangladesh and Turkish government at a bilateral meeting, held in Turkish capital Ankara on November 24. 
Europe especially London-bound passengers can travel in a very competitive airfare taking Istanbul as a transit, he said.
&#8220;The flights via Istanbul route to London will reduce the air fare and also reduce the airtime journey of the country&#8217;s passengers,&#8221; he said.


----------



## monitor

Rehabilitation centre for 
prisoners planned
FM Masum 

The prison authorities have decided to set up a rehabilitation centre in the city to train prisoners in different vocational skills and motivate them to return to normal life after they serve out their prison sentence.
 &#8216;We have decided to set up the centre with two goals in mind. One is to reduce the pressure of inmates on the overcrowded jails and the other to decrease criminal activities,&#8217; inspector general of prisons brigadier general Ashraful Islam Khan told New Age.
He said the centre would be established under the &#8216;correction and rehabilitation project&#8217; being implemented by the prisons department in cooperation with some non-governmental organisations.
The prisons department has already held meetings with three NGOs &#8211; BRAC, Padakkhep and GTZ &#8211; about the proposed centre and the response of the NGOs was positive, Ashraful said.
&#8216;It&#8217;s very unfortunate that most of the prisoners, after their release from jail, get engaged in criminal activities again and return to jail. The rehabilitation centre will provide them with vocational skills and motivation to ensure that they lead a normal life after serving out their sentence,&#8217; he added.
The number of prisoners has become three times the capacity of the prisons, the IGP said, adding that thousands of people would get training, particularly in skills demanded by the apparel sector, at the centre.
The jail authorities have taken an initiative to set up training centres at 40 of the country&#8217;s 67 jails to train prisoners in garment manufacturing, he added.
He said they trained around 30 prisoners successfully in sweater manufacturing on a trial basis at the Pabna central jail.
&#8216;On completion of the training course, we provided the trainees with certificates and all of them have secured jobs at different readymade garment factories after their release,&#8217; Ashraful told New Age.
Prisoners have also been receiving training in assembling electronic goods and beautification at 38 jails, including 12 central jails, under the correction and rehabilitation project launched three and a half years ago.
The jail authorities so far have trained around 3,000 prisoners, including 150 women. Of them, 1,000 have been released and are now working at different firms.
The first training centre was set up at the Dhaka Central Jail where prisoners were trained in garment manufacturing. The centre can train 300 people a year.
Ashraful expressed the hope that the training centres would help mainstream hundreds of prison inmates.


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> *Dhaka-Istanbul flight from this month-end
> 
> Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - SriLanka/Bangladesh
> 
> Air link between Bangladesh capital Dhaka and largest Turkish city Istanbul will be established in the last week of this month.
> Initially the Turkish Airlines will operate Dhaka-Istanbul flights four days a week from this month, Civil Aviation and Tourism secretary shafique Alam Mehdi said yesterday.
> 
> The flight operations between Bangladesh and Turkey was finalised as a memorandum of understanding was signed between civil aviation authorities of Bangladesh and Turkish government at a bilateral meeting, held in Turkish capital Ankara on November 24.
> 
> Europe especially London-bound passengers can travel in a very competitive airfare taking Istanbul as a transit, he said.
> The flights via Istanbul route to London will reduce the air fare and also reduce the airtime journey of the countrys passengers, he said.*


*
Can someone inform us about the flight routes of British Airways, Biman and any other airlines that presently operate from Dhaka to European Capitals? Some of these airlines go via Dubai, Athence etc.-this is what I have heard about. 

It seems that the present routes are long and time consuming comparing to the proposed Dhaka-Istambul-europe route. However, Bangladesh Airlines may keep on using the Dubai route, because many of the passengers are bound for middle-east. On the contrary, europe-bound passengers may prefer the Istambul route.*


----------



## Skies

*Has Bangladesh Befallen Captive
Professor Mahfuz R. Chowdhury
December 16, 2010*

American Chronicle | Has Bangladesh Befallen Captive

The rule of Bangladesh, a country of 150 million people, has pretty much turned into family affairs. The center of power now clearly revolves around two prominent families &#8211; one is of former civilian authoritarian ruler and the other is of former military autocrat. Both families currently lead the country&#180;s two dominant parties and pursue the same goal &#8211; grabbing state power by any means and using that power to promote their interests. They exercise similar autocratic rule in their parties and government, when in power, as their respective predecessors once did. They have been alternating state power since 1991. But when one family gains state powers the other consistently opposes everything that it does and takes up deadly agitation to bring down the government. The great irony is that they are doing all this in the name of democracy, and the country seems utterly paralyzed to change course. 

Bangladesh began its liberation movement to separate from Pakistan through a democratic process. After independence in 1971, the country flirted with democracy for a while but quickly abandoned the democratic process by imposing one party rule. One party rule was supplanted by military rule after the assassination in 1975 of the authoritarian ruler, who also played a pivotal role in the country&#180;s independence struggle. The military ruler himself was a popular freedom fighter and gave his government a democratic label by luring the disgruntled politicians to establish his political party. But his autocratic government also fell like a house of cards following his own assassination in 1981. Then, another military ruler took over and perpetrated his autocratic rule for nine years and quit only when the nation&#180;s democratic forces mobilized an all out movement. 

Many have come to believe that, following the election of 1990, the country has re-established democracy. Although the democratic process is in place, the reality may be somewhat different. Having gone through various changes and alignments over the years, the country&#180;s politics is firmly under control of two political parties - Awami League and Bangladesh Nationalist Party. These were the parties of the two most celebrated leaders; one who led the nation to freedom fight and the other who led the fight itself. When they were slain, for lack of intra-party democracy, no leader could emerge from within the party as the popular choice of rank-and-file party members to replace them. As a compromise, one party then inducted the daughter and the other the wife of their supreme leaders to take the party leaderships, though both were thought to be inept. 

These ladies, by taking full advantage of popular sentiments for their slain predecessors and by also getting the needed support from unscrupulous politicians, assumed total dictatorial power within their parties. They determine their parties&#180; electoral nominations and are brutal in their approach. Earlier, they sacked their parties&#180; well admired Secretary Generals, deprived the independent minded party stalwarts from holding any party or government posts, and in one extreme case, even compelled the President of the country to leave the office in disgrace shortly after inaugural because he tried to rise above party politics. Obviously, they find themselves invincible and others treat them as permanent political fixtures as well. So the election is mainly to decide which lady to rule. There are also ominous signs that their young sons are being groomed to replace them 
in due course.

Bangladesh is facing serious crises in crucial areas such as, severe gas and electricity shortage (which continues to threaten daily life and investment), rising inflation, unemployment, rampant corruption, political murder, campus riot, law and order deterioration, and climate change effect. Instead of collaborating or working to address these critical issues, the ladies of the land persist on grappling for things like establishing or reestablishing whose predecessor were more relevant, gaining or regaining their personal property and legal protection rights, naming or renaming the national airport, writing or rewriting history books, and most importantly harassing each other by inciting riots or by using state machineries to confirm one&#180;s superiority. All of these heinous acts have come at a tremendous cost in terms of property and human lives, and there is no end in sight for such tit for tat actions. Whereas, economists believe that with better governance, Bangladesh economy could grow at a respectable rate of 7 percent or even more per year, which would indeed go a long way in reducing its poverty level. 

The world is quite aware how these ladies&#180; power capturing maneuvers had brought the country to the brink of anarchy in early 2007. Then, a military backed care-taker government tried to deport both of them, failing which it held them under house arrest. The same government also initiated badly needed reforms in structuring political parties, administering election, enacting power decentralization, and making the judiciary independent. Although its actions received immediate praise, it soon had to give in under tremendous pressures from both inside and outside. 

In the end, by arranging an election the care-taker government was obliged to hand over power to the lady who won the election. Yet, hopes were raised that after the election the long awaited reforms that were initiated would somehow take hold. But apparently nothing has changed and no true reform has materialized. Both ladies are back to their old politics again, and continue to fight to preserve their personal interests. Bangladesh has thus became captive to the two politically dynastic families, and the impact of their family feud is being felt almost everywhere. Some observers believe that the situation cannot go on like this, so the country would inevitably face another upheaval. But if that were to happen its outcome remains very much uncertain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh to set up cultural centre in UAE*

*Dhaka also plans to allow more than 8m non-resident Bangladeshis to vote in country's general elections*

Dubai: Bangladesh will set up a cultural centre in Dubai to strengthen bilateral relations with the UAE and the Arab world, a top official said on Thursday.

Dhaka is also planning to extend the voting infrastructure to allow more than eight million non-resident Bangladeshis (NRBs) spread across five continents to vote in general elections. Nearly half of them live in the Middle East.

"We are planning to set up a number of cultural centres in key cities as Dubai, New York, London, and New Delhi," Abul Kalam Azad, Bangladesh Minister for Information and Culture told Gulf News.

"We are also developing our archaeological, historic and religious sites for the promotion of tourism and cultural understanding that will portray our rich cultural heritage. The centre will help develop that understanding among the Arab citizens with whom we share Islamic culture."

He is leading a 20-member cultural delegation to the UAE as part of the Bangladesh community's celebration of the 40th Victory and National Day that spans across three days in the country.

*Vision 2021*

Paying rich tribute to the UAE leadership, the Minister said, "The new centre will help us to promote more cultural exchanges between the two countries. Both countries share rich Islamic heritage and we would like to strengthen that.

"This is part of our overall development strategy under the Vision 2021 launched by Prime Minister Shaikh Hasina to develop the country to the next stage."

The UAE is home to nearly a million non-resident Bangladeshis who remitted $1.89 billion (Dh6.6 billion) in last fiscal year ending June 30, 2010. The UAE is Bangladesh's second biggest source of wage earners' remittances, after Saudi Arabia.

Bangladesh, which was born 14 days after the UAE in December 16, 1971, began diplomatic relations in 1974 with a historic visit by Bangabandhu Shaikh Mujibur Rahman, Bangladesh's founder. In a statement to Bangladeshi expatriates, Dr Dipu Moni, Foreign Minister said, "I am particularly mindful of the valuable contributions of Bengali expatriates. They are our goodwill ambassadors abroad and I urge them also to remain committed to Vision 2021."

In Abu Dhabi, Bangladesh Ambassador Mohammad Nazmul Quanine called on his countrymen to work to develop the country.

He said as Bangladesh moves towards its visions of becoming digital' by 2021, celebrations that mark national achievements are especially important because they remind Bangladeshis on foreign soil of the country's goals.

"More than 700,000 Bangladeshis work in the UAE, and this is a day which reminds them of the country's development goals," he said.

The ambassador was speaking at embassy celebrations on the occasion of Victory Day, which commemorates the country's independence from Pakistan following a nine-month war which took place 39 years ago.

*Consulate building*

Adnan Saffarini has been assigned to design the new consulate building in Bur Dubai, Consul General Mohammad Abu Zafar said.

"If things progress well, the new building should be ready by mid-2012," he said.

The project will house a multi-purpose hall with seating capacity of 400 people that will help the members of the large community to host fuctions.

Zafar said, the construction of the new consulate building will fulfil a long-standing desire of the community  one of the largest in the UAE."

gulfnews : Bangladesh to set up cultural centre in UAE


----------



## Skies

*Where Are Jobs Going Now? Peru, Bulgaria, Bangladesh. . .*
By DANNY KING
Posted 2:45 PM 12/21/10 Technology, Economy, Careers

Take heart, America. Yours isn't the only country to lose jobs to developing nations.

Australia, Canada and Israel, among others, have dropped off the list of best places for information-technology and business-processing services, according to a report that research firm Gartner released Monday.

As more developing countries have created workforces that can handle those tasks at lower cost, Ireland, New Zealand, Singapore and Spain are also no longer on Gartner's list of the 30 best countries for outsourcing, which considers both costs and skill sets. 

Meanwhile, Bangladesh, Bulgaria, Colombia, Peru and Mauritius have all joined the list for the first time, while Panama, Sri Lanka and Turkey reappeared after an absence during previous years. Those nations join South American countries, such as Argentina, Brazil, Chile and Colombia, as well as the Asian powerhouses of China and India. 

Competition for Outsourcing Grows

The changes reflect the growing trend of cost-cutting via outsourcing, which started with U.S. companies and spread to other parts of the world. 

Countries such as Mexico, Chile and Costa Rica have created government programs that boost education and upgrade the domestic labor pool. China and Malaysia, among others, have improved their infrastructure to make them attractive to tech companies. And Brazil's relatively stable government status keeps the country attractive to many different types of companies. 

"In this increasingly dynamic global environment, multinational providers will continue to extend their footprint in different geographies, carrying with them their expertise and maturity, while local providers will strive to become offshore providers, searching for opportunities and niches they can explore," Ian Marriott, research vice president at Gartner, said in a statement. "Even though some countries are rated poorly for some categories, clients may find individual providers -- global and local -- whose capabilities mitigate some of the risks."


Where Are the Jobs Going? 

Increased outsourcing has hindered the U.S.'s economic recovery and may pose similar problems to other countries that have been bumped off the list.

In November, the U.S. unemployment rate rose to 9.8&#37; from 9.6% in October, with the U.S. private sector adding just 50,000 jobs -- about a third of what analysts had forecast. Additionally, the underemployment rate, which includes both the unemployed and those working part time who are seeking full-time jobs, remained flat at a staggering 17%, while the number of people out of work for at least six months increased to 6.3 million.


The threat of a similar "jobless recovery" means more could be at stake for countries, such as Canada and Israel, that have fallen off the list. 

"In the past four decades, American-born workers have faced greater and greater competition from robots, far-away foreigners, recent immigrants and microprocessors," wrote Edward Leamer, director of UCLA'S Anderson Forecast, in a presentation earlier this month. "Technology and international trade have fundamentally altered the demand for skills and have changed the business cycle dynamics."

........................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
........................................................................................................................

China, Bangladesh to strengthen relations
(China Daily)
Updated: 2010-06-16 07:38

Dhaka - Chinese Vice President Xi Jinping met with Khaleda Zia, chairperson of Bangladesh's main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) in the capital, Dhaka on Tuesday. 

Xi lauded Zia's efforts to stregthen relations between China and Bangladesh. 

"China and Bangladesh are good neighbors. This year is the 35th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic relationship between the two countries," Zia said. 

"No matter how domestic and international circumstances change, the relationship between China and Bangladesh is always healthy," Xi said. 

Xi arrived in Dhaka on Monday for a two-day official visit, the first leg of his four-nation tour from June 14 to June 24. 

"We would like to promote the relationship with the BNP and other parties in Bangladesh based on equality, mutual trust, non-interference and make efforts to deepen the relationship between the two countries and two parties," he said. 

Zia, who was twice prime minister, welcomed Xi to visit Bangladesh on behalf of all the party members and supporters of BNP. 

On Monday, Xi offered a proposal to bolster bilateral relations during a meeting with Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed. 

That proposal included maintaining frequent high-level exchanges, expanding economic cooperation, exploring additional areas of cooperation and strengthening cultural exchanges. 

He also said the Chinese government will continue to provide Bangladesh with adequate assistance, encouraging more Chinese enterprises to invest in Bangladesh. 

"We will continue to encourage and support the involvement of large Chinese companies in important development projects in Bangladesh and try to finance bilateral cooperative projects," he said. 

"We believe with the joint efforts of both sides, the closer comprehensive partnership of cooperation from a strategic perspective and on the basis of the principles of longstanding friendship, equality and mutual benefit, will generate new progress and benefit both peoples," he added. 

On international and regional issues, Xi said China is willing to cooperate with Bangladesh on regional cooperation, climate change, energy security and safeguarding the key interests of developing countries. 

Hasina extended her appreciation for China's assistance in boosting social and economic development in Bangladesh, adding that Dhaka attaches great importance to bilateral relations. 

Xi said China greatly appreciates the strong support Bangladesh has given to Chinese core interests like the issues of Taiwan, Tibet and Xinjiang. 

Xi also met with representatives of the Bangladesh-China People's Friendship Association (BCPFA) and other friendship organizations on Monday. 

" We will expand exchanges between the two countries in the fields of culture, education, sports and tourism, and will support all friendship activities including the China-Bangladesh Friendship and Brightness Trip to consolidate the friendship between the two countries," Xi added. 

Xinhua 


(China Daily 06/16/2010 page6)

.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
Bangladesh approves Santos' $200 mln investment plan
Tue Dec 21, 2010 10:23am GMT


DHAKA Dec 21 (Reuters) - Bangladesh approved on Tuesday a $200 million investment plan by Australia's Santos International to drill three wells in the Bay of Bengal, a government minister said. 

The approval came a month after the British oil and gas firm Cairn Energy decided to divest its minority interest in the Sangu gas field off the Bangladesh coast to Australian partner Santos. 

Muhammad Enamul Huq, state minister for power, energy and mineral resources, told Reuters that the Australian company would complete drilling in the three gas structures by April 2012. 

Last year, Santos and Cairn conducted the three-dimension (3D) seismic surveys, at a cost of $18 million, in and around the Sangu and on the prospective Magnama exploration site in the sea. 

The gas structures where Santos would drill are located over 8,621 square kilometres in the Bay of Bengal. 

Cairn earlier said it had discovered gas in all the structures, where drilling has been planned, but did not declare the size of reserve. 

"We will be able to confirm the size of gas reserves there once we conduct drilling," said Laila Rahman, external affairs manager of Santos in Dhaka. 

Santos will be the first foreign company allowed to sell gas to private users at market price from all the three gas structures. 

Prior to Santos' acquisition, Cairn also obtained Bangladesh government's approval of right to sell gas from new structures to private buyers. (Reporting by Serajul Islam Quadir; Editing by Anis Ahmed and Muralikumar Anantharaman)
Tue Dec 21, 2010 10:23am GMT


----------



## monitor

CONSTITUTION REPRINT
Religion-based politics to go 
Socialism, secularism to be revived 
Shahiduzzaman 

The volume of the reprint of the constitution, now with printer&#8217;s, will revive provisions of socialism and secularism and drop provisions that allow religion-based politics.
The reprint will revive the provisions empowering the government to enact any law for acquisition, nationalisation or requisition of any private property without compensation.
It will also revive the provisions to bring about changes in laws if they contain provisions for or have the effect of divesting the state of any property or of enhancing any compensation payable by the state, only by two-thirds of the total number of members of the parliament.
The original Article 10 of the constitution, which was substituted by the fifth amendment to the constitution, will, according to the
manuscript of the volume, be revived in the reprint, replacing the existing article.
The original article says, &#8216;A socialist economic system shall be established with a view to ensuring the attainment of a just and egalitarian society, free from the exploitation of man by man.&#8217;
The original Article 12, which was omitted by the fifth amendment, will be revived in the reprint.
It says, &#8216;The principle of secularism shall be realised by the elimination of &#8212; (a) communalism in all its forms; (b) the granting by the state of political status in favour of any religion; (c) the abuse of religion for political purposes; any discrimination against, or persecution of, persons practicing a particular religion.&#8217;
Article 2A of the existing constitution, inserted by the eighth amendment recognising Islam as the state religion will, however, be retained.
The existing Clause (20 of Article 25, inserted by the fifth amendment, will be omitted in the reprint of the constitution.
The existing clause says, &#8216;The state shall endeavour to consolidate, preserve and strengthen fraternal relations among Muslim countries based on Islamic solidarity.&#8217;
The proviso of Article 38, which was omitted by the fifth amendment, will be revived in the reprint.
It says, &#8216;Provided that no person shall have the right to form, or be a member or otherwise take part in the activities of, any communal or other association or union which in the name or on the basis of any religion has for its object, or pursues, a political purpose.&#8217;
The omission of Article 12 and the proviso of Article 38 by the fifth amendment had made the scope for forming and running political parties based on religion or in the name of religion.
The original Clause (2) of Article 42 will replace the existing Clause (2) and (3) in the reprint of the constitution, reviving the original provisions empowering the government to enact any law for acquisition, nationalisation or requisition of any private property without compensation.
The existing provisions do not allow the government to enact any law for acquisition, nationalisation or requisition of any private property without compensation.
The reprint of Clause (2) will read, &#8216;A law made under Clause (1) shall provide for the acquisition, nationalisation or requisition with or without compensation, and in a case where it provides for compensation shall fix the amount or specify the principles on which, and the manner in which, the compensation is to be assessed and paid; but no such law shall be called in question in any court on the ground that it does not provide for compensation or that any provision in respect of such compensation is not adequate.&#8217;
The existing Clause (2) and (3), substituted for the original Clause (2) by the fifth amendment, says, &#8216;(2) A law made under Clause (1) shall provide for the acquisition, nationalisation or requisition with compensation and shall either fix the amount of compensation or specify the principles on which, and the manner in which, the compensation is to be assessed and paid; but no such law shall be called in question in any court on the ground that any provision in respect of such compensation is not adequate.
&#8216;(3) Nothing in this article shall affect the operation of any law made before the commencement of the Proclamations (Amendment) Order, 1977 (Proclamations Order No. I of 1977), in so far as it relates to the acquisition, nationalisation or requisition of any property without compensation.&#8217;
The existing Article 44, substituted by the fifth amendment, will be retained in the reprint.
It reads: &#8216;(1) The right to move the High Court Division, in accordance with clause (I) of Article 102, for the enforcement of the rights conferred by this part, is guaranteed.
&#8216;(2) Without prejudice to the powers of the High Court Division under Article 102, Parliament may by law empower any other court, within the local limits of its jurisdiction, to exercise all or any of those powers.&#8217;
The original Article 44 had said, &#8216;(1) The right to move the Supreme Court, in accordance with Clause (I) of Article 102, for the enforcement of the rights conferred by this Part, is guaranteed.
&#8216;(2) Without prejudice to the powers of the Supreme Court under Article 102, Parliament may by law empower any other court, within the local limits of its jurisdiction, to exercise all or any of those powers.&#8217;
The original article was substituted by Article 44 by the fourth amendment to the constitution that said, &#8216;Parliament may by law establish a constitutional court, tribunal or commission for the enforcement of fundamental rights.&#8217;
Article 47(2) says, &#8216;Notwithstanding anything contained in this Constitution the laws specified in the First Schedule (including any amendment of any such law) shall continue to have full force and effect, and no provision of any such law, nor anything done or omitted to be done under the authority of such law, shall be deemed void or unlawful on the ground of inconsistency with, or repugnance to, any provision of this Constitution;&#8217;
In the reprint, original proviso of Article 47(2) will substitute the existing proviso.
The reprint of the proviso reads, &#8216;Provided that nothing in this article shall prevent the modification or repeal of any such law or provision by Act of Parliament, but no Bill for such an Act, if it contains provision for or has the effect of divesting the State of any property, or of enhancing any compensation payable by the State, shall be presented to the President for assent unless it is passed by the votes of not less than two-thirds of the total number of members of Parliament.&#8217;
The existing proviso, substituted by the fifth amendment, says, &#8216;Provided that nothing in this article shall prevent amendment, modification or repeal of any such law.&#8217;


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Business
*
Mobile user growth picks up again
Total subscribers reach 6.66cr in November*
Aminul Islam

The growth in the number of mobile subscribers picked up again in November as the country&#8217;s six operators added 10.58 lakh new subscribers while the state-run Teletalk again went back to losing track.

The total number of active mobile subscribers increased to 66.62 million or 6.66 crore at the end of November from 65.56 million or around 6.56 crore in October, according to data released by Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission on Thursday.

The number of active mobile subscribers increased by only 4.23 lakh in October, whereas the six operators netted 16.70 lakh subscribers in September, 16.30 lakh in August and 18.60 lakh in July.

The leading operator GrameenPhone, which lost 1.67 lakh subscribers in October, added 3.56 lakh subscribers in November to take its subscribers base to 2.88 crore in the month from 2.85 crore in October.

State-run Teletalk, which added 41,000 subscribers in October to take its subscriber base to 12.24 lakh, lost 20,000 subscribers in November.

The second largest operator, Banglalink, continued to be leader in netting subscribers for the second month by adding 4.35 lakh customers in November after it added 3.01 lakh customers in October.

The total number of Banglalink subscribers reached to 1.88 crore in November from 1.84 crore in October.

An official of the BTRC said that the calculation of the number of mobile subscribers was based on the connections that were active. &#8216;The number of connections, however, does not necessarily mean that the country had 6.66 crore mobile subscribers as many of the consumers, especially young people, use multiple SIMs,&#8217; he said.

He said that the addition of subscribers was low in October because of Eid festival.

&#8216;The number of subscriber increased in November as the mobile operators went for vigorous campaign or advertisement ahead of the entry of Indian Airtel in the Bangladesh market,&#8217; he said adding that the mobile operators had started competition to lure subscribers by giving bonus talk times, SMS and mobile phones.

The Bharti-Airtel officially re-branded Warid telecom to Airtel on December 20 after the Indian company acquired 70 per cent stake of Warid a few months back.

Airtel, previously Warid, added 1.31 lakh subscribers in November with its total number of subscribers reaching 37.97 lakh from 36.66 lakh in October.

Robi, the third largest operator, added 2.14 lakh subscribers to take its subscriber base to 1.20 crore.

The lone CDMA operator, Citycell, however, lost 60,000 subscribers in November when its total number of clients reached to 18.73 lakh from 19.33 lakh in October.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt to appoint 10 NGOs to conduct survey on beggars*

Govt to appoint 10 NGOs to conduct survey on beggars


The government has decided to appoint 10 non-governmental organisations (NGOs) to carry out a survey to find out the exact number of beggars for their rehabilitation by providing them with jobs and other amenities, officials said Thursday, reports BSS.

A 10-member core committee, which was formed under Beggar Rehabilitation Programme of Social Welfare Ministry is now working for selection of 10 efficient NGOs with a target to complete survey in the country's 10 zones.

Iqbal Hossain, cell chief of the Beggar Rehabilitation Programme, told the news agency that Tk 140 million (14 crore) has been earmarked for the five-year programme.

Hossain said a process is underway to complete selection process of NGOs by this month and conduct the planned survey by June 30 next.

He said around 2,000 beggars would initially be rehabilitated under a pilot project and upon its successful completion steps would be taken to go for a large scale rehabilitation of beggars.

Social Welfare Minister Enamul Haque Mostafa Shahid said the main objective of the survey is to find out exact number of beggars and know their physical condition. "Our target is to make the country beggar free," he said.

Under the programme, interest-free and low interest loans would be provided to beggars, who are willing and able to run small businesses.

Eight rehabilitation centres with dormitories would also be set up for physically challenged and aged beggars while male and female beggars will be rehabilitated in separate centres, the ministry sources said.


----------



## Skies

Top Eleven Cloud Predictions for 2011: Bangladesh Leads the Way

Global Development Continues, with Mass Confusion in the Air

Without fear or favor, I present my obligatory Top 11 2011 Cloud Computing Predictions:

1. Bangladesh emerges as the new Information Society hotspot. Cloud Computing features in the government's development strategy.

2. India and Taiwan start putting major major data centers online. They will work with major US service providers to deliver PaaS and IaaS.

3. Northern Africa also emerges as an IT and Cloud hotspot.

4. People scramble to Google maps to learn where Senegal is located.

5. The European Union develops new, tougher privacy guidelines for handling private data. It sues major US companies for violating them.

6. The new Euro guidelines and the issues they raise are utterly ignored in the US.

........................................................................................................
........................................................................................................
Flydubai launches flights to Bangladesh 
_Dubai: 2 hours and 25 minutes ago_







Flydubai, Dubai&#8217;s first low cost airline, has launched service to Chittagong, the second largest city in Bangladesh, marking its first entry into the country.

&#8220;Adding a new dimension to the flydubai network, flights to Chittagong will not only cater to the Bangladeshi workforce in the UAE, but also be instrumental in increasing trade and business between our two nations,&#8221; said Ghaith Al Ghaith, CEO, flydubai.

&#8220;The picturesque city of Chittagong boasts a busy international seaport and is an important economic and commercial hub of the country. Located in the midst of green forests, the city is a popular tourist attraction which offers both hilly terrains and sandy beaches.&#8221;

&#8220;After an eventful year filled with many highlights, it is with great pleasure that we wrap up 2010 with the announcement of this new exciting destination. Bangladesh offers a wealth of historical and cultural options for travellers to explore and we are certain this new route will be immensely popular,&#8221; he added.

The airline will fly from Dubai to Chittagong beginning on January 17, 2011 with service on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday. The route will operate daily starting March 27, a statement said. &#8211; TradeArabia News Service.

...................................................................................................................................

To get BD, Pk and India related news quickly:

Bangladesh News - Media Monitoring Service by EIN News

Pakistan News - Media Monitoring Service by EIN News

India News - Media Monitoring Service by EIN News

It's not free, so you have to copy the head lines and Google those.


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh to Receive UN Food Relief Aid for Another Year
Published: December 31, 2010

The United Nations World Food Programme (WFP) has decided to extend its country programme in Bangladesh until the end of 2011 to provide support to 2.1 million hungry, vulnerable and malnourished people in the South Asian nation.

The operation includes programmes to reduce malnutrition and improve the food security of extremely poor households in the country, WFP stated in a news release.

Support will also continue to be extended to enhancing the resilience of disaster-stricken communities through food-for-work and cash-for-work schemes, as well as towards a gradual handover of the school meals programme to the Government, the agency added.

"The one-year extension of the ongoing country programme will not only strengthen our partnership with the Government but also support Bangladesh in achieving its Millennium Development Goals (MDGs)," said Christa R&#228;der, WFP Representative in Bangladesh.

The MDGs are targets set by world leaders to slash extreme poverty and hunger, maternal and infant mortality, a host of diseases, and lack of access to education and medical care, all by 2015.

As part of its efforts in Bangladesh, WFP has supported the Government's Vulnerable Group Development (VGD) programme, the largest safety net scheme in the country, for 30 years.

Under its new country strategy, WFP's food distribution programme under VGD will be phased out by the end of this year. The Government has increased its own food and cash contributions to VGD and will cover the needs previously met by WFP.

Meanwhile, WFP will continue to focus its community nutrition efforts on areas with high child undernutrition. With the necessary funds, it aims to reach 125,000 acutely undernourished women and children, including 82,000 children under five, 31,000 pregnant and nursing women and another 12,000 children aged 6-24 months, who will receive specialized blended food fortified with micronutrients at certain times of the year. 

Source: United Nations

Bangladesh News - Media Monitoring Service by EIN News


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Malaysia to reopen labour market for BD workers*

Malaysia to reopen labour market for BD workers
A delegation of senior Malaysian government officials will visit Bangladesh from January 8 for talks on resuming import of Bangladeshi manpower to Malayasia, reports bdnews24.com.

Malaysian Deputy Home Secretary Gen Dato Azahar Bin Raja Abdul Manap will head the delegation during its three-day visit to Bangladesh, officials said.

The Malaysian delegation would include Home Ministry under-Secretary Dato Rosly Bin Saad, Human Resource Ministry Principal Under-Secretary Asri Bin Abdur Rahman, Manpower Ministry Director Yusuf Bin Harun and Foreign Labourers Control Department Assistant Secretary Noor Hisam Bin Mohammad Noor.

Labour Secretary of Bangladesh High Commission in Malaysia Montu Kumar Ghosh Tuesday told the agency that the delegation would also observe the steps taken by Bangladesh to regulate export of Bangladeshi workers into Malaysian labour market.

They would also meet officials of Bangladesh's home ministry and Expatriates Welfare Bank, Ghosh said.

Malaysia decided to reopen its labour market for Bangladeshi workers during the visit of Expatriates Welfare Minister Khandker Mosharraf Hossain to that country on December 12.

Exporting manpower to Malaysia was restricted in 2009 due to abnormally high entry of Bangladeshi workers into that country in 2007 and 2008.

Another report adds: Malaysia will be sending back around 350,000 Bangladeshi expatriates, who had either migrated through illegal process or have overstayed their visas, Expatriates' Welfare Minister Khandker Mosharraf Hossain said.

He was speaking at a meeting with Bangladesh Chamber of Industries (BCI) delegates at the Secretariat Wednesday.

"The workers have put the government in a dilemma", he added, "Some of these workers went to Malaysia on three-year contracts; many earned two-year extensions. However, they will now have to return as they have overstayed their visas."

Mosharraf went on to say, "These workers can go to Malaysia in future if their employers want them back. The government will also assist them."


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh named &#8216;best Haj manager&#8217; in S Asia*

Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - SriLanka/Bangladesh

By Mizan Rahman
Dhaka

Bangladesh has been named &#8216;best manager of Hajj pilgrims&#8217; among the South Asian countries for the last Haj by Muastefa Junub Asia, an approved organisation of Ministry of Haj of Saudi Arabia.
According to the organisation, Bangladesh received maximum points among South Asian countries in operating Haj flights in due time as well as in managing pilgrims&#8217; facilities including their accommodation. This was disclosed in Dhaka yesterday at a press briefing by the civil aviation and tourism ministry after a meeting on Haj flights.
Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister G M Quader said it was a huge success for all organisations involved in handling Haj pilgrimage safely. Some 91,823 Bangladeshis went on Haj
last year.
&#8220;We ranked top among the South Asian nations and also received a certificate from Makkah for our success in managing pilgrims properly,&#8221; he said.
The minister said almost all except 1,000 pilgrims have already returned from Saudi Arabia. The remaining pilgrims are their way home. &#8220;It has proved wrong the apprehension that many pilgrims won&#8217;t return home this year,&#8221; he added.
Number of pilgrims almost doubled in 2010 compared to the numbers in 2009.
For the first time, the government involved eight more airlines as the third carriers apart from Biman Bangladesh Airlines and Saudi Arabian Airlines for carrying Hajj pilgrims. Among the devotees Biman carried 44,616, Saudi Airlines 19,781 while the third carrier ferried 27,426.
&#8220;As per our agreement with the third carrier Biman will get $150 for each passenger from the third carrier which is $4.1mn (290.6mn taka),&#8221; the civil aviation minister said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

04 January 2011
*New Australian work and holiday agreement with Bangladesh*

New Australian work and holiday agreement with Bangladesh

Young people from Australia and Bangladesh will now be able to travel to each other&#8217;s countries through a work and holiday arrangement.

Australian economy

A new Australian work and holiday visa agreement has been signed with Bangladesh.

The Australia work and holiday visa program is now open, the Australia immigration department said.

University-educated Australian and Bangladesh travellers who are aged between 18 and 30 will now be able to work and holiday in the other country for up to 12 months.

The work and holiday visa differs from an Australian Working Holiday Visa as it requires applicants to have the support of their government, have or be studying towards tertiary qualifications and to speak functional English.

Bangladesh joins a number of other countries already participating in the Australian work and holiday visa program including Chile, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Turkey and the United States.

There will be an annual limit of 100 work and holiday visas for both countries but this figure will be reviewed each year.

The Australian Immigration department expects that these places are likely to be filled quickly.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Prova will appear in drama serial Rumali on NTV today (Thursday) at 8:15 pm.*


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Sunday, January 9, 2011
Front Page
*Addict kills boy
Stabs the 10-year-old's father in bid to rob him; *criminals kill trader at Kamrangirchar

Addict kills boy





Dipto Das Shuvo Staff Correspondent

A drug addict allegedly drowned a boy in a water drum and stabbed the boy's father while trying to rob him in an apartment in the capital's Gendaria area yesterday.

Bibhuti Ranjan Das, 45, a rawhide trader in Lalbagh, was rushed to Dhaka Medical College Hospital with neck injuries while the body of his ten-year-old son Dipto Das Shuvo, a class-IV student, was sent to the hospital morgue for an autopsy.

The prime suspect, Shakil alias Sagar, 30, escaped the scene.

Sagar, who lives on the third floor of a six-storey building on KB Road, started banging Bibhuti's apartment door on the fourth floor in the same building at 12:30pm. But Bibhuti waited until Sagar broke a portion of the door.

When a panicked Bibhuti let Sagar in, he attacked the trader and tied his hands and legs. Sagar then took away Shuvo from the room, sub-inspector Qaiyum Ali of Gendaria Police Station quoted Bibhuti as saying.

With Bibhuti crying for help, Sagar brought a knife from the kitchen and stabbed him in the neck.

Bibhuti's relative Swapan Kumar Roy said residents of an adjacent building noticed the incident and informed police and locals.

Sensing the presence of people near the front door, Sagar climbed down a sewer pipe at the back of the building and fled the place.

Swapan said locals later entered the apartment and found Bibhuti groaning in pain.

&#8220;But we could not trace Shuvo. We looked for him in the bedroom and kitchen. Then we noticed that the bathroom was locked from outside,&#8221; he said

&#8220;We found a water drum in the bathroom. When we removed its lid, we found Shuvo inside the drum with his hands and legs tied,&#8221; Swapan said.

The two were whisked off to the DMCH, where doctors declared Shuvo dead.

Bibhuti's wife Sheuli Rani Das, a high school teacher, had left for school at Sirajdikhan in Munshiganj shortly after 6:00am, he said.

TRADER KILLED

Criminals killed a trader and hung his body from the ceiling of his shop early yesterday at Pakapool Bazar in the city's Kamrangirchar area.

The deceased was identified as Abul Kashem, 42, proprietor of a cement store called Usha Traders.

Police recovered the body, which was hanging from the ceiling of the shop at about 10:00am said Abdul Karim, sub inspector of Kamrangirchar Police Station.

The victim's body bore several marks of injury on his chest and his mouth was gagged while both his hands were tied with a wire, he added.

The victim's wife Momtaz Begum Shanu told The Daily Star that Kashem returned home at 8:00pm on Friday and received a call on his cell phone an hour later.

Quoting the deceased, she said the unidentified caller claimed he had been paid Tk 2 lakh to kill Kashem. However, the caller said he would spare Kashem if he paid him Tk 5 lakh, she added.

He went to his shop again that night and was seen there till 11:00pm, according to sources.

&#8220;I called him after midnight but no one answered the phone,&#8221; said Shanu.

Yesterday, at around 6:30am one Hanif brought the news of Kashem's death by hanging himself, after which his mother, Marjina Begum along with some locals broke open the shop's shutters and found his lifeless body, she said.

Family feud over property may have been the cause of his death, alleged the victim's wife.

Police sent the body to Sir Salimullah Medical College morgue for an autopsy.


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> *Prova will appear in drama serial Rumali on NTV today (Thursday) at 8:15 pm.*



Huh nice...
She will be another Pamela Anderson of Bangladesh.. LOL


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

iajdani said:


> Huh nice...
> She will be another Pamela Anderson of Bangladesh.. LOL



She will??? Is she not right now... .... even her news came in to the news paper of canada and us... about whats about another??? is there any other pamela anderson in bd that I am not aware of...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

January 11, 2011 20:27 PM

*Working Women In Bangladesh To Enjoy 6 Months Of Paid Maternity Leave*

BERNAMA - Working Women In Bangladesh To Enjoy 6 Months Of Paid Maternity Leave

DHAKA, Jan 11 (Bernama) -- Working women in Bangladesh will enjoy six months of paid maternity leave, spokesman of Bangladesh's Ministry of Women and Children Affairs Mohammad Abul Khair said.

The government issued a gazette notification Tuesday implementing six-month maternity leave with effect from Jan 9, reports China's Xinhua news agency.

He said the government had earlier decided to enhance the duration of maternity leave for working women as part of its efforts to combat malnutrition in the country and to ensure the newer generation grows up to be much healthier both physically and mentally.

Some two million children aged between six months and five years suffer from acute malnutrition in Bangladesh, according to a survey jointly conducted by the World Food Programme, UN Children's Fund and Institute of Public Health Nutrition of Bangladesh.

The survey, which was undertaken throughout the whole country from November 2008 to January 2009, found that 37.4 percent of the same age group is also underweight.

Officials said around 12 million employed women will be entitled to the leave so that their infants can be exclusively breastfed for six months as prescribed by child experts.

A working woman in Bangladesh was entitled to a maternity leave for four months before or after delivery in line with the country's Labour Act 2006 previously.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Sunday, January 16, 2011
Front Page
*9 cops die as truck rams van*

9 cops die as truck rams van





A police van lies badly mangled after being hit by a speeding truck on Dhaka-Sylhet Highway in Narsingdi yesterday. The vehicle was carrying policemen to Shibpur in the district.Photo: STARStaff Correspondent

Nine police personnel were killed as a truck rammed their van on Dhaka-Sylhet highway in Narsingdi yesterday.

The accident occurred around 10:45am leaving all the nine dead on the spot, and another injured.

The cops, who were from Belabo Police Station in Narsingdi, were on their way to Shibpur upazila to attend a briefing on the law and order ahead of tomorrow's municipal polls.

The truck driver managed to flee while police seized the vehicle.

The victims are officer-in-charge Faruk Ahmed Khan, 45, inspector (investigation) Ziaul Huq, 42, sub-inspector Kongkan Kumar Mondol, 42, and constables Bazlur Rahman, 50, Krishna Kanta Barman, 50, Rezaul Karim, 40, Masud Parvez, 42, Narayan Chandra, 45, and Reaz Uddin, 40. Their bodies were later taken to the district hospital.

Constable Priyotosh, 50, the injured, was admitted to Combined Military Hospital in the capital.

Namaz-e-janaza of the dead was held at Narsingdi Police Lines in the afternoon. Their bodies were handed over to relatives.

Later, Inspector General of Police Hassan Mahmood Khandaker granted Tk 50,000, and Akkasuddin Bhuiyan, Narsingdi superintendent of police, Tk 10,000 each for the families of the deceased from the central and local police funds.

In a condolence message, President Zillur Rahman prayed for the departed souls and asked the authorities concerned to ensure proper treatment of the injured cop, reports BSS.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina expressed deep shock at the deaths and conveyed sympathy to the bereaved families.

In a press release, Bangladesh Police Service Association leaders condoled the tragic death of their colleagues while on duty.

Chief Election Commissioner ATM Shamsul Huda condoled the deaths, and wished fast recovery of the wounded constable.

Contacted last night, Narsingdi Superintendent of Police Akkas Uddin Bhuiyan said a three-member committee headed by Additional Superintendent Bijoy Boshak has been formed to probe the accident, and submit its report within three days, reports our correspondent in the district.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh arrests gang leader behind beggar amputees*

Bangladesh arrests gang leader behind beggar amputees | My Sinchew



2011-01-15 15:18

DHAKA, Saturday 15 January 2011 (AFP) - Bangladeshi security forces said Saturday they had arrested the alleged leader of a gang responsible for amputating the limbs of children and forcing them into begging.

Omar Faruq, 30, was arrested Friday in a Dhaka suburb, said Colonel Zia Ahsan of the elite Rapid Action Battalion (RAB).

"He has admitted that his gang has amputated limbs of at least 15 children and forced them into begging in Dhaka and several other district towns. They have also raped girls to force them into prostitution," Ahsan told AFP.

The mutilated children are rented out for up to 400 taka (six dollars) a day, to women who take them begging at busy intersections.

"The women work as guards ... posing as the children's mothers," Ahsan said.

The RAB was informed of the gang's activities after Faruq's men allegedly cut off the penis of a seven-year-old boy, Neyamul, whose father took up the case with local human rights groups.

Bangladesh approved new laws last year to tackle "beggar masters," providing penalties of at least three years' imprisonment for anyone involved in coercing people into begging.

According to a 2005 study, Bangladesh has 700,000 beggars, with those in urban areas earning an average of 100 taka ($1.50) a day.


----------



## akash57

*S Korea to help Bangladesh upgrade power transmission, distribution systems*

Raihan M Chowdhury

A South Korean electrical trade delegation recently visited Bangladesh and expressed interest to help the country overcome its nagging power crisis through technological up-gradation.

The trade delegation included 12 leading Korean companies and Korea Electric Power Corporation (KEPCO), the government-owned electric power company of Republic of Korea.

"KEPCO has already attained pinnacle in managing its power sector with system loss of only 4 per cent from generation to distribution with implementing the 'smart grid' technologies in Korea and Bangladesh has a lot of scope to take assistance from us," Joon-Chull Kim, chairman of Korea Electrical Manufacturers Association told the FE in an interview Saturday.

KEPCO has established new systems and management capabilities very effective to face the challenges of the power sector of today and tomorrow in South Korea, an Asian powerhouse in economic development.

"KEPCO presented an overview of smart grid and advanced transmission and distribution technologies to the Bangladeshi utility operators/companies," Park, Jung-Keun, vice president of KEPCO said.

The upgrading of technology and equipment in the electrical system is considered by Bangladeshi utility companies necessary for managing its power system with efficiency. 

Organized by KOTRA Dhaka, commercial section of the Embassy of the Republic of Korea, in cooperation with Korea Electrical Manufacturers Association (KOEMA), and KEL, a local consulting company, the seminar was attended by senior figures in business and government.

The seminar highlighted the importance to Bangladesh of advanced technologies in the field of electricity systems and to explore the effective and efficient options to do so. 

The event brought a good opportunity to increase mutual benefits in the electrical sector of both countries. 

Bilateral trade between Korea and Bangladesh is expanding, the volume of which reached more than $1 billion last year. The Korea electric delegation is expected to add a new chapter to the mutual interest in furthering the cooperation in the electrical sector. 

The Chairman of Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB) ASM Alamgir Kabir said the Bangladesh government will definitely come forward to strengthen the bilateral relations as far as power sector development is concerned.

Taiyoung Cho, Korean ambassador in Bangladesh said that his country is also ready to assist Bangladesh in installing nuclear power plants.

"About 40 per cent power is being generated from nuclear plants in our country, so Bangladesh can take assistance from us," Mr Cho added.

ROK produces 80,000 megawat power consumed by 50 million people.

S Korea to help Bangladesh upgrade power transmission, distribution systems


----------



## akash57

*Maldives, Bangladesh sign education cooperation agreement*

MALE, January 24 (HNS)  Maldives and Bangladesh today signed an agreement aimed at providing assistance in education sector.

At a special ceremony held in Education Ministry this morning, Maldives Education Minister Shifa Mohamed and Bangladeshi Education Minister Noorul Islam signed the agreement.

Speaking at the ceremony the ministers expressed confidence that the agreement would benefit both the countries. Shifa noted that much assistance would be required in establishing the Maldives National University.

Under the agreement, teachers and students will be swapped between the two countries.

Maldives Education Minister stressed that medical students in Maldives will be able to gain work experience from Bangladesh. The Bangladeshi government will assist in providing geography, art, history, and music teachers among other subjects, she added.

Haveeru Online - Maldives, Bangladesh sign education cooperation agreement


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh to buy 1.1 mln tonnes fuel from Malaysia*

DHAKA Jan 24 (Reuters) - Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC) will import about 1.1 million tonnes of fuel oil worth $429 million from Malaysia, a senior official said on Monday.

"We are expecting approval of the government purchase committee soon to place order to buy the oil from Malaysia's state-run oil company Petronas ," said Anwarul Karim, chairman of state-managed BPC, the lone oil importer and distributor of oil in Bangladesh.

The fuel -- including 940,000 tonnes of octane, 120,000 tonnes of kerosene and 20,000 tonnes of jet fuel -- is needed to meet Bangladesh's demand during the second half (January-June) of the current fiscal year, he said.

Karim told Reuters that Bangladesh's oil imports would rise by at least 35 percent to 4.85 million tonnes in the 2010-11 fiscal year, from 3.6 million tonnes in the previous year.

The rise is mainly due to higher demand of oil-fired power plants, officials said.

(Reporting by Serajul Islam Quadir; Editing by Anis Ahmed)

Bangladesh to buy 1.1 mln tonnes fuel from Malaysia | Energy & Oil | Reuters


----------



## Skies

*Wheelchair user's 5000-mile journey from Bangladesh to UK by land*

A man injured four years ago in a motorcycle accident and now wheelchair-bound, is set to travel from Bangladesh to his home in St. Helens in Merseyside, north England, a distance of some 5,000 miles, using buses, trains and ferries. 

Peter Donnelly, 24, has been volunteering in Bangladesh for the last four months. He hopes to raise funds for the Centre for the Rehabilitation of the Paralysed (CRP) on Dhaka's outskirts where he has been based recently. His journey will take him across 14 countries, many of which will not have facilities for the disabled. 

Mr Donnelly's journey will cover Nepal, China and Russia before heading into Europe where he will travel through Germany and France before reaching the UK. Mr Donnelly hopes to raise around £5,000 ($8000) by providing treatment, vocational training and wheelchairs for a spinal rehabilitation centre in Dhaka, as he reports on his fund-raising website called Rolling Back Home. So far, more than £2,600 ($4100) has been donated. 

His journey is in fact already under way. On Sunday night he took a bus to Siliguri in India's state of West Bengal. Earlier today (Tuesday) he arrived in Kathmandu in Nepal after riding on buses for over 15 hours. In his blog he describes how his journey to Kathmandu was "stressed" after becoming separated from his bag containing his passport, and following a four-hour wait for one bus, how he spent the entire 15-hour bus ride, "being thrown around inside the bus like a salt-shaker." 







Mr Donnelly also describes how he has been giving media interviews to the BBC World Service prior to embarking on his marathon journey. He said: "The first reason I'm doing this is that I am raising money for the CRP, which does an amazing job in one of the poorest countries in the world. Secondly, I'm doing it to raise awareness of what can be achieved when using a wheelchair and how everything in your path might not be perfect but it is still possible. 

When people with a disability are seen more in public then others will understand their difficulties and adjust to them." 


Peter's journey can also be followed on Twitter and a Facebook group page.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

No fish will be left to catch, expert warns Bangladesh

Dhaka, Feb 1 (IANS) No hilsa, not even fish will be left to catch in the Bay of Bengal, an expert has warned as the Bangladesh government prepared to issue 30 fresh licences for fishing, a media report said Tuesday. 

The government will award the licences without any survey of the already dwindling reserve. Bangladesh shares the bay with neighbours India and Myanmar and several foreign trawlers from Asia-Pacific region also fish in the region. 

The expert's alarm came at a time when 44,000 fishing boats and 170 trawlers skim the bay every day with sea-floor-scraping nets that scoop up everything on the way, causing over-fishing. 

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's government is set to overlook the warnings issued by a committee. The panel's warning were also ignored in 2002 by then Khaleda Zia government that had issued 50 licences. 

Most of those who were awarded the licences sold them for five million taka ($70,621). The licences changed many hands and those who finally began fishing paid double that amount, the Daily Star said. 

Fisheries experts say the move to allow more trawlers might be disastrous because of a rapid depletion of fish stocks in the bay, home to 65 commercially important fish species and 36 shrimp species. 

They warn that awarding new licences would also be disastrous for the existence of hilsa that is consumed and exported in a big way, and is considered the `national fish' by Bangladesh. 

'What I feel is that this is a plot to destroy marine fish stocks. There will be no fish to catch. Everything will vanish in five to seven years,' said Mohammed Abdul Kader of the Institute of Marine Sciences and Fisheries, the University of Chittagong. 

'If more trawlers are allowed for mid-water fishing, they will catch both mid-water and surface water fish thanks to the type of nets they use. It will deplete the existing stock,' he added. 

A study by the UN's Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) on Bangladesh also shows that fish resources are on the decline due to environmental degradation and other activities such as over-exploitation of in-shore fisheries. 

'It hits traditional fishermen. They are not getting adequate fish to make ends meet as industrial trawlers are moving to catch fish in low depth areas,' Kader said. 

'If you allow mid-water trawling, hilsa will also disappear because all types of hilsa...will be caught,' he said. 

However, Mohammed Mahbubur Rahman Khan, director general of the Department of Fisheries, claimed the decvision to grant new licences came on the basis of past catch data. 

'We have seen that catches of existing trawlers are not dropping. Based on the data, the government has decided to issue new licences,' he told the newspaper.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt plans to strengthen consumer rights protection
Posted on February 3, 2011* 

Govt plans to strengthen consumer rights protection

Govt plans to strengthen consumer rights protection
Talha Bin Habib

The government has planned to strengthen the functions of the Directorate of National Consumers Right Protection (DNCRP), officials said.

As part of the plan, there will be offices of DNCRP in all districts to protect the rights of the consumers.

To this end, initially, the ministry of finance has already given approval for 233 posts of the department.

&#8220;DNCRP started functioning last year. We have taken a move to set up our offices at the district level so that unscrupulous traders cannot violate consumers rights,&#8221; Md Abul Hossain Mian, additional secretary and director general (DG) of DNCRP, told the FE.

Asked when the district offices of his organisation could start their functions, he said, &#8220;We hope they will start in near future once the government decision on determining the required manpower is finalised and subsequent completion of appointments&#8221;.

About the function of his organisaiton he said, the main function of the DNCRP is to stem unscrupulous traders for not selling date expired and spurious commodities that kept in packet to the customers.

He said if any consumer feels cheated and deprived by unscrupulous trader then he/ she could lodge complain to the authority of DNCRP.

&#8220;The DNCRP fights for the protection of the consumers&#8217; rights after filling the law suit by the deprived customer. If the court gives order for giving financial compensation to the &#8216;deprived and aggrieved&#8217; consumers then they could get a considerable portion of fined money&#8221;.

He said the officials of DNCRP, in their on going raids to different shops and markets in the capital have realised notable amount of taka from the unscrupulous traders.

Earlier the government has formed National Consumers Rights Protection Council (NCRPC). The commerce minister is the chairman of the council.

The function of the NCRPC is to monitor the activities of the DNCRP. It will also provide necessary policy supports and guidelines to the DNCRP.

Representatives of different chamber bodies such as FBCCI, BSTI, CAB, are also the members of the NCRPC.


----------



## akash57

*Govt mulling sky train in the capital*

Dhaka, Feb 15 (UNB) - The government has decided to construct sky train line in the capital City Dhaka to ensure mass transport and thus giving respite to the city dwellers from the nagging traffic jam.

The decision was taken at an inter-ministerial meeting on traffic jam in the capital held at the Ministry of Finance. Chaired by Finance Minister AMA Muhith, senior officials of the Finance Division, Bridges Division, Roads and Railways Division and Dhaka Transport Coordination Board (DTCB) attended the meeting.

Briefing reporters after the meeting, Muhith said that Japan has already conducted a study on the Mass Rapid Transit (MRT-6) project in Dhaka City. Besides, he had a meeting with JICA on Monday regarding this.

The sky train plan envisages a 22 km rail line from Uttara to Bangladesh Bank via Rokeya Swarani, Chandrima, Airport, Sonargaon, Shahbagh, Bangla Academy, Curzon Hall, High Court. The rail line may be extended to Syedabad.

BRAC University Vice-chancellor Zamilur Reza Chowdhury, who was present in the meeting, said that around 60,000 passengers would be able to travel in the sky train in every hour and there will be one train in every two to three minutes. There will be 18 stations on the route and it would take around 45 minutes to travel from one end to another.

He hoped that the work of the project will start soon and it would be completed within four years.

Bridged Division Secretary Mosharraf Hossain said the project will cost about US$ 1.7 billion of which Japan will provide around 70 percent as soft loan, to be available from next year.

He said that travel cost of the passengers would not exceed Tk 50 (Tk 2.50 for per kilometer) and it would be cost effective compared to traveling by rickshaw or auto-rickshaw.

The traveling cost may be lower if the frequency of train and number of passengers increases.

Muhith said work on the elevated expressway would begin within three months as contract has already been signed and it would be completed by 2013. Besides, there will be another flyover in the cantonment area.

The objective of the government is to ensure mass transport and once it is ensured, there will be restrictions on the private transport.
He hoped that 50 percent of the city&#8217;s traffic jam will be reduced if and when mass transport is ensured.

Pointing to the public resentment of intolerable traffic jam and power crisis the Minister said both the sectors receive the highest number of allegations, Muhith said the government will soon come out with a statement of the past, present and future plans in transport sector.

UNBconnect... - Govt mulling sky train in the capital


----------



## akash57

CONSTITUTION AMENDMENT
*'Power capture to be subversive'*

Dhaka, Mar 13 (bdnews24.com) &#8212; Capturing state power will be treated as treachery and subversive act, and punishment for such offences will be incorporated in the Constitution, says the co-chair of the special committee on constitution amendment.

"Those who will forgive the wrongdoers or support their misdeeds regarding grabbing state power and repealing and suspending the Constitution in an unconstitutional way," Suranjit Sengupta said at a briefing after a meeting of the special committee on Sunday.

Referring to Khandaker Mostaque Ahmed, Abu Sadat Mohammad Sayem, Ziaur Rahman and H M Ershad, he said, "Great men come [to power] and they either suspend or stay the operation of the Constitution. An amendment to the Constitution to this effect will also be made."

"If the 'so-called' Election Commission, Parliament and even the court extend any support in such acts, they will also be considered equally responsible, and we're planning to incorporate it into the Constitution," he said.

Suranjit, who also heads the parliamentary standing committee on the law, justice and parliamentary affairs ministry, said the special committee had so far reviewed up to the third chapter of the Constitution.

"We've made a good progress and it'll be placed in parliament as bills at the earliest. A special parliament session will be convened in Apr-May for this," he said.

Constitution amendment would be the only business during the special session of Jatiya Sangsad, he added, saying that the special committee would continue to hold meetings to complete its jobs as soon as possible.

Committee members Sheikh Fazlul Karim Selim, Rahmat Ali, Rashed Khan Menon, Hasanul Haq Inu, Hasan Mahmud, Anisul Islam Mahmud and Shirin Sharmin Chowdhury attended the meeting with its chairman Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury in the chair.

ISUUES TO BE INCLUDED

Suranjit said the committee wanted to include some of the national basic principles in the Constitution.

'To modernise the Constitution, we have agreed to include three issues &#8212; climate change, women's representation [as per the Representation of the People Order] and rights of the ethnic minority communities &#8212; making it conditional to the basic principles," he said.

He also said that a meeting would be convened soon with the people concerned to talk to the members in parliament as per the opinions of ethnic minorities.

The special committee co-chair also said proclamation of independence and the letter of proclamation would also be incorporated in the Constitution.

RECOGNITION TO FATHER OF THE NATION

Suranjit, after the Feb 15 meeting of the committee, had said they agreed to include in the Constitution 'Bangabandhu' as the 'Father of the Nation' and the mandatory use of his portrait in all government, semi-government offices, and Bangladesh missions abroad.

He said the committee was working on the Constitution amendment retaining to 'Bismillah' and Islam as the state religion. "We have also agreed that the nationality of the people of the country would remain as Bangali and citizenship as Bangladeshis."

The special committee is working on the basis of the war of independence, political philosophy and history of Bangladesh, said Suranjit, also a Constitution expert, adding that these issues were reflected in the Constitution of every nation.

He said the Clause (ka) of the Article 2 of the Constitution would retain Islam as the state religion, but right to religion of all, including the Hindus, Buddhists and Christians, would be protected.

The Clause (ka) of the Article 4 will be repealed and the sub-section 5 (a) will recognise 'Bangabandhu' Sheikh Mujibur Rahman as the 'Father of the Nation', he added, saying that preservation and display of his portrait in all government, semi-government offices and Bangladesh missions abroad will be incorporated into the sub-section 6.

Referring to a Supreme Court order, he said, "The nationality will be Bangali, but the citizenship of the people in the country will be Bangladeshi. We [committee members] have reached a consensus on the issues of nationality and citizenship."

The special committee, headed by Sajeda Chowdhury, was formed on July 21, 2011 to present a constitution which will be acceptable to all.

CONSTITUTION AMENDMENT Power capture to be subversive | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## akash57

*Now, India to have a &#8216;Wagah in the East&#8217;*

NEW DELHI: Keen to give a face to the newly inculcated bonhomie between India and Bangladesh, the border guarding forces of the two countries have decided to start Attari- Wagah border kind but nonaggressive joint retreat ceremony at the Petrapole-Benapole checkpoint everyday.

&#8220;We hope to make it more beautiful and congenial than the Attari-Wagah ceremony and turn it into a big tourist attraction,&#8221; said director general of Border Security Force, Raman Srivastava on the final day of the bi-annual meet with DG of Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB), Maj General Rafiqul Islam.

Situated only 94 kilometres from Kolkata, the Petrapole- Benapole is the biggest land customs station in Asia witnessing traffic of more than 500 trucks and about 2,000 passengers per day.

Describing the two days&#8217; parleys as &#8220;most cordial&#8221; meeting BSF and BGB have ever had, the frontier forces have constituted a joint committee to decide methodology of the ceremony and come up with suggestions to start it at other checkpoints.

Paying heed to BGB&#8217;s claim that at times BSF firing leads to killing of innocent Bangladeshis venturing towards undemarcated border, BSF has decided to introduce non-lethal weapons in certain vulnerable border areas.

&#8220;We assured BGB&#8217;s DG introduction of non-lethal weapons in selective vulnerable areas, and if it works to lessening of casualties, we will expand it along the entire border,&#8221; Srivastava said.

The two forces also agreed to increase the frequency of field level meetings between company commander level officers and above to settle disputes amicably and start an exchange visit programme of wives and children of officers of the two forces.

Posturing by Maj General Rafiqul Islam, who asked the BSF to follow internationally accepted rules of engagements at the border, did come as a surprise to many.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve been urging BSF to primarily avoid firing that kills innocent people, arresting them is a better way.

Complex issues cannot be addressed by firing,&#8221; said Islam, adding that he also did not find any justification in sealing off the borders during the forthcoming Assam and West Bengal elections.

He also raised large scale smuggling of Decodex drug into Bangladesh from Indian side of the border.

To the dismay of many, BSF director general chose to keep mum, neither clarifying nor contradicting Islam&#8217;s accusations.

A major breakthrough from the Indian perspective was Bangladesh formally agreeing to forgo its longstanding position of not allowing any construction within 150 yards from the international border.

Now, India to have a 'Wagah in the East'


----------



## akash57

*Bangladeshs ruling ally threatens to quit govt*

*Former Bangladesh president H M Ershad, who heads the third-largest party in parliament, has said his Jatiya Party might quit the ruling alliance of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina if not properly evaluated.*

Ershad, also a former army chief, has been increasingly critical of the government alleging mismanagement of the economy, power situation and law and order in the country.

The Jatiya Partys withdrawal is unlikely to threaten the overwhelming majority of Sheikh Hasinas Awami League, which holds 230 seats in the 345-member parliament.

Ershads party, which won seven percent of the vote in the 2008 general elections, has 27 members. He has some ministers, including his brother, in the government, but wants more.

We have not been given our due share in the government, do not get co-operation from the government and our suggestions and recommendations are not considered, the New Age newspaper quoted him as telling party officials.

Bangladeshi Supreme Court last year annulled all the constitutional amendments made during Ershads regime 1983-1990.

The apex court even prescribed punishment for Ershad in one of the cases against him. But Hasina resisted demands from other alliance partners that he should be prosecuted.

Ershad had several graft cases against him. According to media reports, the government has favoured his acquittal.

In October last year, a Jatiya Party lawmaker claimed Ershad killed Ziaur Rahman in 1981 coup.

Ziaur Rahman was killed by (the then army chief) General Ershad and not General Manzur as is widely believed, Nasim Osman, was quoted as saying.

Osmans comments came at a function in his suburban Narayanganj constituency and reportedly surprised the audience present.

Osman also justified the killing of Rahman, an army general-turned politician who floated the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), in an abortive coup on May 30, 1981, as he had masterminded the 1975 assassination of Bangladeshs founding father Sheikh Mujibur Rahman.

Bangabandhu murder trial was actually done on May 30, 1981 with the killing of Zia (Ur Rahman) as he was the man behind the killing of the Father of the Nation, he said.

Osmans family is known to be a strong supporter of the ruling Awami League and one of his brothers is a former ruling party lawmaker.

Do you know why Im in Jatiya Party of Ershad? Its because the work I was to do, was done by him (Ershad as he had killed Rahman), he said.

Ershad took over power in a bloodless coup months after Rahmans assassination in an abortive army putsch. Twelve army officers were hanged under a controversial court martial following the coup. The main suspect, Major General Abul Manzur, was killed allegedly by angry soldiers soon after the putsch.

In the past, Ershad had sought alliance with Hasinas rival, former prime minister and opposition leader Khaleda Zia, reportedly on the condition that he would be made the countrys president again.

Gulf Times Qatar's top-selling English daily newspaper - SriLanka/Bangladesh


----------



## akash57

*Yunus is a political victim *

*Say some British MPs, academics*

Lord Avebury, vice-chair of the UK Parliamentary Human Rights Group, has said the removal of Grameen founder Prof Muhammad Yunus by the government from his post raises serious concerns about the creeping politicisation of development work and civil society in Bangladesh.

In a joint statement in London issued on March 11, Avebury and some British MPs and academics said the microcredit approach to poverty reduction pioneered by Prof Yunus is an important innovation in the fight against poverty.

There are 8 million women borrowers in Bangladesh and the basic idea of microcredit has been copied by many other public and private agencies across the world, Avebury said.

&#8220;At the same time, advocates of microcredit have sometimes made exaggerated claims about its efficacy, and in some countries the sector itself has been poorly regulated,&#8221; he said.

He, however, said the government's decision to take action against Yunus now appears to be motivated more by a desire to gain short term political capital by cashing in on a current global microfinance media backlash, than by evidence of any wrongdoing.

&#8220;No substantive reasons have been given for the sacking, nor has there been an opportunity for Professor Yunus to answer any criticisms of his performance as managing director,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;It looks as though the government is punishing him for attempting to form a new political party in 2007 that could have challenged the existing two party system, rather than for proof of any wrongdoing,&#8221; he said in the statement.

The statement is also supported and consented by Peter Bottomley MP, Charles Tannock MEP, Jeremy Corbyn MP, Prof Geoff Wood and Dr Joe Devine of Bath University, Prof David Lewis of London School of Economics, Maggie Bowden, general secretary, Liberation (human rights organisation), and Sadat Sayeed, barrister at Garden Court Chambers, Lincoln's Inn. 

Yunus is a political victim


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP secretary general Delwar passes away


Wed, Mar 16th, 2011 3:56 pm BdST
Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, Mar 16 (bdnews24.com) &#8212;BNP secretary general Khandker Delwar Hossain has died in a Singapore hospital, BNP chief's press secretary Maruf Kamal Khan Sohel has said. 

Sohel told bdnews24.com that Delwar died at Mount Elizabeth Hospital at 3pm (BdST) on Wednesday. He was 78.

The BNP leader's daughter, Delwara Hossain Panna, earlier told bdnews24.com that her father was taken to the intensive care unit (ICU) of the hospital after his condition had deteriorated in the morning. 

Taken to Singapore by an air ambulance on Mar 4, the BNP number 2 was kept at the ICU of Mount Elizabeth Hospital until Monday when he was shifted to a cabin following improvement of his condition, she said. 

He was admitted to Square Hospital in Dhaka on Mar 3 and kept on artificial respiratory support at its ICU. 

The septuagenarian leader came in the limelight during the past military-backed caretaker regime when BNP chief Khaleda Zia and a good number of senior leaders were in jail. 

bdnews24.com/sm/sht/mr/1555h

*inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajioon*


----------



## Al-zakir

Mahmudur released after 9 months


Thu, Mar 17th, 2011 1:02 pm BdST

Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 
Gazipur, Mar 17 (bdnews24.com)  Mahmudur Rahman, acting editor of Bengali daily Amar Desh, has been released from jail after nine months.

He stepped out from the Gazipur District Jail around 11:30am on Thursday after serving jail-term in a contempt of court case.

His relatives and a number of BNP leaders received him at the jail gate.

Former prime minister Khaleda Zia's energy adviser Mahmudur was arrested on June 2 last year on charge of contempt of court.

The Supreme Court on August 19 sentenced him to six months imprisonment and fined Tk 1 lakh, saying that he needed to serve one month more in prison in case of failure to pay the fine.

As Mahmud did not pay the fine, he had to serve seven-month imprisonment.

A good number of defamation cases were also filed against him.

bdnews24.com/corr/mi/ach/sht/1250h


----------



## Skies

Bankrupt diplomacy of Bangladeshi government

_by Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury
April 6, 2011_

Following the latest court decision from Bangladesh Supreme Court on Nobel winning Dr. Mohammad Yunus, Robert Blake, *the assistant secretary of state for South Asia, said the United States had a "strong interest in maintaining close relations" with Bangladesh, which he called "a democratic and moderate Muslim country."*

But he said he raised concerns during a visit last month to Dhaka over the treatment of Yunus, who was removed from the helm of Grameen Bank after a feud with the government.

*"I warned that a failure to find a compromise that respects Dr. Yunus's global stature and maintains the integrity and effectiveness of Grameen could affect our bilateral relations," Blake told a congressional hearing.*

*Meanwhile, in a letter to Dr. Yunus, French President Nicolas Sarkozy has said his government will closely monitor the developments regarding Prof Muhammad Yunus' removal from Grameen Bank and take up the issue with the Bangladesh authorities in the next few days.*

*Romano Prodi, former president of European Commission, has written to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, expressing hope she would be able to reach an amicable solution to Prof Muhammad Yunus issue.*

*In the letter, 71-year-old Prodi voiced support for the Nobel laureate and his visionary work in eradicating poverty from the country, reads a statement of the Grameen Bank.*

*The letter from the two-time former prime minister of Italy came as several governments including France and Spain have expressed concern about Yunus' removal by Bangladesh Bank from the position of Grameen Bank managing director.*

*The international outcry in favor of Dr. Yunus* is well expected as he has been able to establish a huge personal image internationally due to his work in promoting micro-credit globally showing the example of his Grameen Bank.* But of course, while claiming series of his 'grand successes' in upbringing Grameen Bank to today's structure, Dr. Yunus and his well-trained PR team has been very successful in projecting bunch of lies to further glorify the image of the founding father of Grameen Bank. *Some of these lies include, claiming Sufia Begum to be a model borrower of Grameen Bank, though this woman died of extremely poverty few years back. Dr. Yunus even showed a building at Jobra Village [where Grameen Bank started its journey], claiming it to be owned by Sufia Begum. But, later it was revealed in a number of investigative reports and documentaries that, this was actually a gross forgery of information by Grameen and Yunus. Many of such irregularities were also well documented in Tom Heinemann's documentary, which was aired on Norwegian television.






*I am sure, French President Mr. Nicolas Sarkozy or Mr. Robert Blake and others may not be fully aware of these irregularities and virtual corruption of Dr. Yunus inside Grameen Bank. Most surprisingly, Bangladeshi embassy in Washington or Paris must have miserably failed to play any minimum role in at least communicating the other sides of the coin, when Dr. Yunus and his entire team are active in pursuing the international community with their own version of statement, mostly aimed at labeling the removal of Dr. Yunus from the post of Grameen Bank's managing director as mere 'political feud' between him and 'corrupt politicians' in Bangladesh.
*
*Personally I believe Dr. Yunus enjoys a very high status in the eyes of many influential leaders in the world. He has long-time relations with Clinton family in United States as well as good relations with President Barack Obama for years. *A number of Senators and members of US Congress, mostly Democrats, are actively lobbying in favor of Dr. Yunus for many obvious reasons. The latest statement of Mr. Robert Blake is just result of such strong persuasion inside Capitol Hill by a large number of friends of Dr. Yunus.

But, traditionally, Bangladesh has always been ignoring any such international outcry or opinion of international community, just because, policymakers here and their sycophants fail to understand the ultimate consequence of ignoring the opinion of the international community. I have personal experience in this case since 2003.

*At least a few dozens of US Congress members wrote to Bangladesh government on my behalf since I was arrested on a false case brought against me by BNP-Jamaat government in 2003. *The US Congress passed a resolution with 406 votes [HR 64], which was introduced in the house by Congressman Mark Steven Kirk [now Senator from Illinois] and Congresswoman Nita Lowey. Senator Kirk is from Republican Party, while Ms. Nita Lowey is from Democrats. But, such strong bi-partisan resolution is till date totally ignored by the Bangladeshi government, and they are rather continuing to try me in Dhaka Court for criticizing Jihadists and for writing on rise of Islamist militancy inside madrassas. Dhaka's ignorance towards the resolution passed in the US Congress in 2007 is one of the reasons behind Bangladesh's not getting Free Trade Agreement [FTA] for its textile products in the US market. Have any of the Bangladeshi policymakers or their sycophants or those diplomats in Bangladesh mission ever tried to assess this issue? Nah! *I can assure, the latest issue of Dr. Yunus will bring nothing good for Dhaka anymore. Bangladesh has already lost the battle internationally in showing any justification of removing him from the position of managing director of Grameen Bank. International community has already accepted the briefs of Dr. Yunus, whatever it is. And of course, it is another failed diplomacy of Dhaka.*

Bangladeshi government now needs to come up with a respectable settlement with Dr. Yunus, without wasting any further time, for the sake of greater interest of the country. *Continuation of feud with Dr. Yunus will not bring anything good for this nation - anymore!*

Bankrupt diplomacy of Bangladeshi government :: Weekly Blitz


----------



## akash57

*ADB to help improve Bangladesh's rural infrastructure*

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Bangladeshi government Monday signed a loan agreement for 60 million U.S. dollars to upgrade rural roads and market facilities to improve growth and livelihood opportunities, and to cut poverty in underdeveloped areas.

Musharraf Hossain Bhuiyan, Secretary of Bangladesh's Economic Relations Division (ERD), and Thevakumar Kandiah, country director for the Manila-based bank's Bangladesh resident mission, signed the loan agreement on behalf of the respective sides.

According to a press release of the bank, ADB will support the Bangladeshi government's Sustainable Rural Infrastructure Improvement Project, which will be carried out in 21 districts in the northwest and southwest of the country.

It said several studies have confirmed that rural road investments in Bangladesh led to substantial gains including higher agricultural wages and crop prices, a drop in household transport costs and poverty.

Bangladesh has strengthened its rural infrastructure but much of the countryside still remains underdeveloped with just 37 percent of the population having access to all-weather roads, compared with 60 percent in India and 61 percent in Pakistan, it added.

The project will upgrade 800 kilometers of roads to all-weather standard, incorporating climate-proofing features which include the building of cross-drainage structures, and roadside trees, horticulture, and pasture development.

Support will also be given for mapping climate vulnerability in rural areas and the preparation of a management plan for climate change resilient infrastructure.

Source: Xinhua

ADB to help improve Bangladesh's rural infrastructure - People's Daily Online


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Mahmudur released after 9 months
> 
> 
> Thu, Mar 17th, 2011 1:02 pm BdST
> 
> Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news
> Gazipur, Mar 17 (bdnews24.com) &#8212; Mahmudur Rahman, acting editor of Bengali daily Amar Desh, has been released from jail after nine months.
> 
> He stepped out from the Gazipur District Jail around 11:30am on Thursday after serving jail-term in a contempt of court case.
> 
> His relatives and a number of BNP leaders received him at the jail gate.
> 
> Former prime minister Khaleda Zia's energy adviser Mahmudur was arrested on June 2 last year on charge of contempt of court.
> 
> The Supreme Court on August 19 sentenced him to six months imprisonment and fined Tk 1 lakh, saying that he needed to serve one month more in prison in case of failure to pay the fine.
> 
> As Mahmud did not pay the fine, he had to serve seven-month imprisonment.
> 
> A good number of defamation cases were also filed against him.
> 
> bdnews24.com/corr/mi/ach/sht/1250h


 
Great that he served his time. I hope he will not indulge to falls news reporting next time and keep himself in good faith with ordinary citizen.


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh's First Online Payment Card







Click-Card is Bangladesh's first online payment card. With no extra charges or yearly fees, you can finally enjoy the freedom of online shopping. You do not have to have a bank account or any type of bank cards to get a Click-Card of your own.

Click-Card | Bangladesh's First Ever Online Payment Card

ClickBD - The Largest E-commerce Site in Bangladesh - Buy online, Save money, Lowest prices



*You now can shop at ANY shop on the internet who accepts Click-Card.


----------



## T-Rex

leonblack08 said:


> Listen brother,Jaamat e Islami people raped and killed civilians during 1971.My question to you:
> Can a muslim rape??
> Can a muslim kill an innocent irrespective of what religion he follows??
> But Jaamatis did these things.Now only Allah knows best what should we call them.
> They are war criminals and they will pay for it Inshallah.
> 
> About BD-PAK relations,we hope it will strengthen as there are democratic Govt. on both sides.


 
Your so-called 'war criminals' have been in custody for quite some time now but the AL govt. has not been able to produce any credible evidence of their war crimes, all it has produced is accusations like yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

lol.

50 injured as rival land grabbers lock in clash

The true face of Awami League's supporters.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skies said:


> Bankrupt diplomacy of Bangladeshi government
> 
> _by Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury
> April 6, 2011_
> 
> Following the latest court decision from Bangladesh Supreme Court on Nobel winning Dr. Mohammad Yunus, Robert Blake, *the assistant secretary of state for South Asia, said the United States had a "strong interest in maintaining close relations" with Bangladesh, which he called "a democratic and moderate Muslim country."*
> 
> But he said he raised concerns during a visit last month to Dhaka over the treatment of Yunus, who was removed from the helm of Grameen Bank after a feud with the government.
> 
> *"I warned that a failure to find a compromise that respects Dr. Yunus's global stature and maintains the integrity and effectiveness of Grameen could affect our bilateral relations," Blake told a congressional hearing.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, in a letter to Dr. Yunus, French President Nicolas Sarkozy has said his government will closely monitor the developments regarding Prof Muhammad Yunus' removal from Grameen Bank and take up the issue with the Bangladesh authorities in the next few days.*
> 
> *Romano Prodi, former president of European Commission, has written to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, expressing hope she would be able to reach an amicable solution to Prof Muhammad Yunus issue.*
> 
> *In the letter, 71-year-old Prodi voiced support for the Nobel laureate and his visionary work in eradicating poverty from the country, reads a statement of the Grameen Bank.*
> 
> *The letter from the two-time former prime minister of Italy came as several governments including France and Spain have expressed concern about Yunus' removal by Bangladesh Bank from the position of Grameen Bank managing director.*
> 
> *The international outcry in favor of Dr. Yunus* is well expected as he has been able to establish a huge personal image internationally due to his work in promoting micro-credit globally showing the example of his Grameen Bank.* But of course, while claiming series of his 'grand successes' in upbringing Grameen Bank to today's structure, Dr. Yunus and his well-trained PR team has been very successful in projecting bunch of lies to further glorify the image of the founding father of Grameen Bank. *Some of these lies include, claiming Sufia Begum to be a model borrower of Grameen Bank, though this woman died of extremely poverty few years back. Dr. Yunus even showed a building at Jobra Village [where Grameen Bank started its journey], claiming it to be owned by Sufia Begum. But, later it was revealed in a number of investigative reports and documentaries that, this was actually a gross forgery of information by Grameen and Yunus. Many of such irregularities were also well documented in Tom Heinemann's documentary, which was aired on Norwegian television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am sure, French President Mr. Nicolas Sarkozy or Mr. Robert Blake and others may not be fully aware of these irregularities and virtual corruption of Dr. Yunus inside Grameen Bank. Most surprisingly, Bangladeshi embassy in Washington or Paris must have miserably failed to play any minimum role in at least communicating the other sides of the coin, when Dr. Yunus and his entire team are active in pursuing the international community with their own version of statement, mostly aimed at labeling the removal of Dr. Yunus from the post of Grameen Bank's managing director as mere 'political feud' between him and 'corrupt politicians' in Bangladesh.
> *
> *Personally I believe Dr. Yunus enjoys a very high status in the eyes of many influential leaders in the world. He has long-time relations with Clinton family in United States as well as good relations with President Barack Obama for years. *A number of Senators and members of US Congress, mostly Democrats, are actively lobbying in favor of Dr. Yunus for many obvious reasons. The latest statement of Mr. Robert Blake is just result of such strong persuasion inside Capitol Hill by a large number of friends of Dr. Yunus.
> 
> But, traditionally, Bangladesh has always been ignoring any such international outcry or opinion of international community, just because, policymakers here and their sycophants fail to understand the ultimate consequence of ignoring the opinion of the international community. I have personal experience in this case since 2003.
> 
> *At least a few dozens of US Congress members wrote to Bangladesh government on my behalf since I was arrested on a false case brought against me by BNP-Jamaat government in 2003. *The US Congress passed a resolution with 406 votes [HR 64], which was introduced in the house by Congressman Mark Steven Kirk [now Senator from Illinois] and Congresswoman Nita Lowey. Senator Kirk is from Republican Party, while Ms. Nita Lowey is from Democrats. But, such strong bi-partisan resolution is till date totally ignored by the Bangladeshi government, and they are rather continuing to try me in Dhaka Court for criticizing Jihadists and for writing on rise of Islamist militancy inside madrassas. Dhaka's ignorance towards the resolution passed in the US Congress in 2007 is one of the reasons behind Bangladesh's not getting Free Trade Agreement [FTA] for its textile products in the US market. Have any of the Bangladeshi policymakers or their sycophants or those diplomats in Bangladesh mission ever tried to assess this issue? Nah! *I can assure, the latest issue of Dr. Yunus will bring nothing good for Dhaka anymore. Bangladesh has already lost the battle internationally in showing any justification of removing him from the position of managing director of Grameen Bank. International community has already accepted the briefs of Dr. Yunus, whatever it is. And of course, it is another failed diplomacy of Dhaka.*
> 
> Bangladeshi government now needs to come up with a respectable settlement with Dr. Yunus, without wasting any further time, for the sake of greater interest of the country. *Continuation of feud with Dr. Yunus will not bring anything good for this nation - anymore!*
> 
> Bankrupt diplomacy of Bangladeshi government :: Weekly Blitz


 
The Awami League's strategy is basically no strategy. Their business proxies, MPs and ministers just want to make money. And of course, taking shots at people they deem unfavorable. Muhammad Yunus is one of them. 

Similar story with BNP/Jamaat.


----------



## Skies

Why Zee TV (Hindi ) is airing Bangla Natok in Bangla language now? Just tune to Zee TV Hindi Right now.


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^^I was also wondering the same 

Just saw one.


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> Why Zee TV (Hindi ) is airing Bangla Natok in Bangla language now? Just tune to Zee TV Hindi Right now.


 
Thats weired.. Is it a Bangaldeshi Natok or Indian Natok?
I think India is thinking of changing theri National Language to Bangla.. LOL


----------



## Skies

That was a Bangladeshi Natok (serial, I saw two days ) by Bangladeshi actors in Bangla language on Zee TV Hindi. It could be repeated tomorrow at noon BD time again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Are those the crappy ATN stuffs or the classy RTV ETV stuffs?


----------



## Skies

integra said:


> Are those the crappy ATN stuffs or the classy RTV ETV stuffs?


 
Village story. I saw only 2 mins. I think you will not like that................ I searched at lot in net for clips to post here......but not not available.......I could not believe in first day.....then I saw again today... you can ask any one if he saw Zee TV Hindi from 10.30 - 11.00 PM BD time.


----------



## integra

That sucks..... its better if I don't watch it. Might give me some cardiac shocks.


----------



## Skies

Ok Watch Today:

::: ZEE TELEVISION ASIA :::


----------



## Skies

*17 May 2011 Last updated at 16:46 GMT*

Bangladeshi companies launch Africa farm lease plan
By Anbarasan Ethirajan 
BBC News, Dhaka

*Bangladeshi companies say they have leased thousands of hectares of farmland in Africa as part of their efforts to avoid future food shortages.*

Two Bangladeshi companies have already signed deals to lease unused cultivable land in Uganda, Tanzania and Gambia. 

Another agreement to lease around 30,000 hectares for 99 years will be signed with the Tanzanian government later this week.

Officials say African countries have huge amounts of unused cultivable land.

At the same time they say that Bangladesh has the manpower and expertise to produce staple crops all year round. 
'Food security'

Under the plans, the Contract Farming System will enable Bangladeshi companies to get at least 60% of the produce. 

In return Bangladesh will train African farmers in rain-fed rice cultivation, seed conservation and irrigation. 

It is hoped that the new arrangement will increase food productivity and enable the country's expanding workforce to be deployed in Africa's farming sector.

"Basically this idea is mainly for proper management of our food security," said Wahidur Rahman, a senior Bangladeshi foreign ministry official.
Continue reading the main story
S Korea 'in Tanzania land deal'

"We are thinking of expanding our agriculture, but we do not have enough land to cultivate. Because of this we are thinking Africa may be the destination for our agriculture production."

Bangladesh is the world's fourth largest producer of rice and it harvested around 34 million tonnes last year. 

Although the country produces enough to feed its population of 160 million people, it faces shortages at times because of natural disasters. 

Officials say apart from rice there is also scope to cultivate other crops such as wheat and cotton in Africa.






Bangladesh is the world's fourth largest producer of rice


BBC News - Bangladeshi companies launch Africa farm lease plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arko

Skies said:


> Ok Watch Today:
> 
> ::: ZEE TELEVISION ASIA :::


 
I believe there is a branch of Zee net here in bd that handles advertisement from BD.........heard it was somewhere in Shyamoli.


----------



## Skies

Now it is showing Akkel Ali'r Nirbachon (Election of Akkel Ali) by ATM Samsuzzaman, lol. 

Well Globalization and Indianization......hahaha


----------



## Skies

Ashok Leyland bags $23m order from Bangladesh - Automotive Business Review

Hinduja Group flagship, Ashok Leyland has received a $23.3m order from Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) to supply 290 double decker buses.


The company said that the recent order represents its largest single order for double decker buses from Bangladesh.

Ashok Leyland managing director Vinod Dasari said Bangladesh has always remained a very important market for the company.

"Our continued focus on this growing market has helped us establish ourselves today as the second largest brand in that country's commercial vehicle market and will continue to maintain this focus in the coming years," Dasari said.

The company has almost doubled export volumes to Sri Lanka and Bangladesh in 2009-10 while West Asia and other markets reported a fall in exports during that financial year.

The company exported 2,303 vehicles to Bangladesh in 2009-10 compared to 1,214 vehicles 2008-09, however in 2010-11, its total export numbers increased by 72% to 10,306 vehicles in which Bangladesh.

Over the years, more than 9,500 vehicles have been exported through the company's sole dealer, Ifad Autos.

....................................................................................................................................................................


Bangladeshis is unluckily the biggest* importer of Indian goods and products.


*Except the developed countries.


----------



## mil-avia

Map of Bengal by French cartographer late 18th century (1482 × 1044 pixels) :


----------



## mil-avia

Couriers of Bengal, year 1858 (850 × 558 pixels) :


----------



## mil-avia

Areas of Indigo Revolt in Bengal 1859-62 :


----------



## mil-avia

Indigo plantation, Tirhut, Bengal c. 1881. Note overseer's whip at extreme bottom right (850 × 1192 pixels) :






Link


----------



## mil-avia

The Blue Mutiny :






Review of this book


----------



## mil-avia

An indigo plantation in Bengal


----------



## mil-avia

Rural Life in Bengal :







Edition by Peter Harrington :






Read this book online


----------



## mil-avia

Beniahbon from Bengal in 1734 :






Link


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*No headmasters in most govt secondary schools*

Mushfique Wadud

Two hundred and twenty-five out of the 317 government secondary schools do not have headmasters, secondary and higher education directorate officials said.

Teachers of the schools, meanwhile, said they run short of teachers which prompt them to take extra classes and this, coupled with the shortage of headmasters, was hampering academic and administrative activities in secondary schools.

They said that administrative activities in schools were being hampered in the absence of headmasters.

&#8216;Only 92, out of the 317 government secondary schools have headmasters,&#8217; Jakir Hossain, a director of the secondary and higher education directorate, told New Age.

More at
New Age | Newspaper


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*Forex reserve declines, revenue earning buoyant*

Dhaka: Bangladesh's reserve of foreign currency stood at US$ 10431.23 million on May 31, a decrease of nearly US$1 billion over the course of one month.

Foreign exchange reserve was US$ 11316.44 million on April 28, 2011, according to Bangladesh Bank statistics released on Thursday. Wage earners' remittances during the July-April period were US$ 9612.98 million, 4.58 percent higher than the corresponding figure of the last fiscal.

The single-month remittance inflow for April 2011 managed to just cross the billion-dollar mark as it touched US$ 1001.97 million, compared to the US$ 922.16 million that came in during April 2010.

Revenue collection by the National Board of Revenue (NBR) for the July-April period was encouraging, growing by nearly 27.07 to stand at Tk 59555.88 crore.

The current account balance is coming under pressure, as it came down to just US$ 689 million during the July-March period, compared with US$ 2643.00 million registered in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal.

Buoyed by the healthy performances of RMG, jute, jute goods and frozen foods, exports maintained a robust growth of 40.88 percent during the July-April period, totaling US$ 18243.24 million against imports amounting to US$ 27453.00 million.

The BB statistics also showed that during the July-April period, L/Cs worth US$ 32641.94 million, in food grains, capital machinery, petroleum, industrial raw materials were opened while L/Cs worth US$ 26221.14 million were settled.

On agricultural credit disbursement, about 81.48 percent of the target was achieved during the July-April period of the current fiscal, as disbursement for the period was Tk 10280.71 crore while recovery was Tk 9941.28 crore. UNB

Govt to buy rice at Tk 29 per kg; procurement begins on June 5

Dhaka: The government will buy rice at Tk 29 per kilogram as procurement of rice begins on June 5.

Food Secretary Barun Dev Mitra stated this to reporters at the Food Ministry on Thursday. He said primarily the government will procure six lakh metric tons of rice and the procurement will continue till September 30.

On Wednesday Food Minister Dr Abdur Razzaque said allocation for procuring 11 lakh metric tons of rice will be there in the next budget. He said the government would decide the quantity of rice it would procure after analyzing the market situation.

Last year, he said the government initially fixed procurement price at Tk 25 per kilogram, but later increased it to Tk 28.

The Food Minister said at present, the government has in hand 10.35 lakh metric tons of food grains (rice and wheat) - around 7.35 lakh metric tons are already stored in the government warehouses while another 3 lakh metric tons awaiting delivery at the Chittagong port. "There is no crisis of rice. The stock of rice was 5 lakh metric tons last year."

He said the government imported the highest quantity of rice this year to check the price of rice in the domestic market. Dr Razzaque said the government's OMS program would continue in the capital, though on a limited-scale.

He informed that the government would soon sign a memorandum of understan-ding (MoU) with Ukraine for import of wheat. UNB

leading news


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*BB, SEC to work together for stock market revival*

DHAKA: Bangladesh Bank (BB) and Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) will be working together to revitalise stock and money markets......
leading news


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*Brick kiln owners flout environmental laws*


Khadimul Islam

Most brick kilns set up across the country continue to flout environmental laws causing serious pollution to the environment as well as eroding the fertility of vast tracts of arable land.

It has now been mandatory for the brickfields to extend their chimneys from 30 feet to 120 feet to help reduce air pollution but only a few owners comply.

One environment department official said that the emission of harmful particles from brick kiln chimneys was responsible for the alarming rise in respiratory problems.

It is also claimed that the fertility of vast tracts of arable land is also affected as farmers sell their top soil for use in kilns to produce bricks.

A study conducted two years ago by the Soil Resources Development Institute looking at 56 brick kilns in 20 plain-land districts found that the top soil of one hectare of land is used to make seven lakh bricks, resulting in a loss of fertility worth Tk 25 lakh

and Tk 60,000 a year for loss of crop production in that one hectare.......

New Age | Newspaper


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh creates anti-poaching police force*

(AFP) &#8211; 6 hours ago

DHAKA &#8212; Bangladesh is set to launch a new police force to protect wildlife in response to a sharp rise in poaching and exotic animal smuggling, the government's chief conservationist said Tuesday.

*The 300-member Wildlife Crime Control Unit will be deployed in July as part of a $36 million World Bank-funded project aimed at protecting native endangered species and their habitats, Tapan Kumar told AFP.*

"It's the first time we have created a specific force to combat wildlife poachers who have become increasingly sophisticated," he said, adding that a recent increase in wildlife smuggling was "alarming".





_Conservations say fewer tigers than the official 450 figure remain in the Sundarbans straddling Bangladesh and India (AFP, Munir Uz Zaman)_





_Bangladesh will launch a new police force to protect wildlife following a jump in poaching and exotic animal smuggling (AFP/File, Pornchai Kittiwongsakul)_

Most of the unit will be stationed in the Sundarbans -- the world's largest mangrove forest and home to the critically endangered Royal Bengal Tiger -- and will be equipped with modern weaponry and 38 patrol boats, he said.

"Many criminal gangs are now using the Sundarbans as their den. We cannot tackle them due to a lack of patrol units. Recently, we arrested a poacher with the largest haul of illegal tiger parts in decades," Kumar said.

The poacher, who was arrested in February with three tiger skins and a large cache of tiger bones in an undercover sting operation, confessed to using poisoned pig carcasses as a trap to kill tigers.

Bangladesh says some 450 tigers now live in the Sundarbans, which straddles Bangladesh and India, although conservationists say this is an overestimate.

Officials are also concerned that wildlife smuggling is increasing. Thai customs authorities announced last week that they had seized 450 endangered star tortoises smuggled into the country on a flight from Bangladesh.

Tapan Kumar said part of the World Bank aid would be spent on building wildlife tracking units at the country's airports, ports and land borders.

According to the forest department, eight animal species have become extinct in Bangladesh in recent decades and almost all its native wildlife is now classed as critically endangered due to poaching and other threats.


AFP: Bangladesh creates anti-poaching police force


----------



## Skies

*DHL Introduces Disaster Prevention at Airports in Bangladesh*

Autor: PR Newswire (engl.)
| 07.06.2011, 08:00 

DHAKA, Bangladesh, June 7, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --



- Deutsche Post DHL and the United Nations Development Programme run preparedness program "Get Airports Ready for Disaster" 


- Next training to be conducted at the Dhaka and Chittagong airports 


*Deutsche Post DHL will conduct its "Get Airports Ready for Disaster" (GARD) training at the Dhaka and Chittagong airports in Bangladesh in June, preparing both airports and personnel for the post-disaster logistics situation. The aim of the training is to improve local logistics capacities so that bottlenecks at disaster-site airports can be avoided when huge volumes of incoming relief goods arrive ad hoc. After conducting trainings in Indonesia and Nepal, the world´s leading transport and logistics company now adds a third country to its GARD beneficiaries - Bangladesh. During the four-day program trainees - airport staff as well as local and government officials - learn to assess local requirements and create detailed contingency plans. 
*













The GARD program was developed together with the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) to train airport personnel, local security officials and representatives of national disaster agencies in airport logistics management. Launched in 2009, GARD grew out of first-hand experience that showed just how important it is for disaster-prone regions and airports to be disaster-ready, i.e. be able to respond quickly and effectively to the challenges of disaster relief logistics. 


"We´ve gathered enough experience in disaster relief to know that efficient airport logistics are critical when it comes to getting aid to the people who need it most, " says Frank Appel, CEO Deutsche Post DHL. "The GARD initiative allows us to pass on our logistics expertise to local communities in disaster-free times. This way GARD is a smart addition to our regular disaster management activities following natural disasters." 


The GARD instructors are specially trained logistics and training experts from Deutsche Post DHL, some of whom are already involved as volunteers in the company´s disaster management program. They will conduct the GARD training for some 20 participants in the capital city of Dhaka, and in the port city of Chittagong, which is located in southern Bangladesh. Trainees include not only airport personnel but security officers and military officials. Representatives from various humanitarian organizations, such as the UN World Food Programme and the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) are also present as important partners on the ground. 






"For many across the globe, Bangladesh is synonymous with disasters. Yet the country has a strong tradition of resilience in the face of natural hazards, and is now recognised as a leader in disaster management, " says Robert Juhkam, Country Director a.i, UNDP Bangladesh. "UNDP has been working hand-in-hand with Government of Bangladesh since the early 1990s on building disaster management capacity and a key player in coordinating emergency response and preparedness efforts. The importance of airports during the immediate aftermath of a disaster event cannot be understated." 


"GARD is a useful initiative and Deutsche Post DHL applies a unique approach in Bangladesh. GARD is one of the programs through which DHL is helping the communities in Bangladesh and across the globe", said Mr. Nooruddin Chowdhury, Managing Director, DHL Global Forwarding Bangladesh. 


The GARD training program begins with an assessment of the existing situation, including available personnel, equipment and the airfield situation. Warehouse space, for example, is one the program´s focus areas. Trainees are instructed in assessing storage options for relief goods and whether the necessary equipment is available for cargo handling, such as forklifts, pallets, gloves and boxes. In the workshops, the local trainees evaluate the results and develop contingency plans accordingly. GARD participants learn how to optimize logistics processes and capacities for when international relief goods begin to pour into the airport. Once trained, the participants in Bangladesh shall evaluate their contingency plans on a regular basis and prepare the event of a crisis with local NGOs, the government and airport officials. GARD will be conducted as part of the "Comprehensive Disaster Management Programme 2010-2014 (CDMP II)" a multi-donor UNDP-support project of the Bangladesh Ministry of Food and Disaster Management, to ensure longer-term implementation of the training results. 


Bangladesh is prone to regular flooding as well as to cyclones. With most of the country situated in the Ganges-Brahmaputra-Meghna River delta and along the Gulf of Bengal, monsoon rains and meltwaters from the Himalaya place Bangladesh at constant risk of flooding. Many of the country´s large cities are also just a few meters above sea level and are at high risk of earthquakes. 


The GARD concept is the natural next step for Deutsche Post DHL in its commitment to humanitarian relief, which began with its Disaster Response Team (DRT) program. As part of the Group´s Corporate Responsibility program GoHelp, the DRTs have been deployed to over 20 airports since 2005. The DRTs, which work free of charge and in close cooperation with the UN, help keep the flow of incoming relief goods moving at disaster-site airports.

DHL Introduces Disaster Prevention at Airports in Bangladesh (07. Juni 2011, 08:00 Uhr)


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*Torturer Sumon caught*

Claims wife Rumana cheated on him; her friend says doctors in India found grievous injuries to cornea, retinae of both eyes

Police yesterday arrested Hasan Sayeed Sumon, who tortured and damaged the eyes of his wife Rumana Manzur, an assistant professor of Dhaka University, 10 days ago.

Sumon was arrested at his relative's house in the capital's Mugda area around 2:10pm, soon after he came back to Dhaka from his hideout in Chittagong, said Md Monirul Islam, deputy commissioner of Detective Branch (DB South), at a press briefing in DB headquarters on Minto Road.

Just two hours before the arrest, the High Court had summoned police officers concerned to explain their failure in catching Sumon.

In the press briefing at DB headquarters, Sumon denied the allegation of torturing his wife.

He alleged that Rumana got involved in an extra marital affair with Iranian national Navid Taher Dween during her stay in Canada on Commonwealth Scholarship at British Colombia University. Rumana swooped on him when he deleted her paramour from her Facebook friend list, he claimed, adding that he was just trying to protect himself.

I am almost 80 percent visually impaired. When she attacked me my glasses fell down and I couldn't see anything. I don't know what happened later, Sumon claimed.

Replying to journalists, Sumon said, "I took care of our daughter when she was in Canada. I did not have the slightest idea that she had been cheating on me all this time."

He also placed an example of Rumana's cheating saying, A few days after her return from Canada, we decided to commit suicide together and managed 192 sedatives for the purpose. While I took 110 tablets and landed in LabAid Hospital in a critical condition, she kept from living up to the plan.

At a city hospital a couple of days ago, Rumana told the media that her husband pushed his fingers into her eyes and then dragged her by hair on the floor. She also claimed that he gnawed on her nose, face and throat during the June 5 incident at her parents' house in Dhanmondi where they had been living for six years, since Rumana conceived her only daughter.

A case was filed against Sumon with Dhanmondi Police Station on June 6.

Rumana also alleged that her husband used to frequently assault her during their 10-year conjugal life. He beat her up several times on her return from Canada on May 12.

Sumon got furious when Rumana decided to continue her study in Canada, said Rumana on Monday, adding, But I tolerated everything considering the future of my daughter.

On Tuesday, Rumana was sent to Sankara Nethralaya, a medical research foundation in Chennai, India.

Ruman's relatives and colleagues, who went to India with her, told The Daily Star last night that doctors found grievous injuries and irrevocable damages to both her eyes' cornea and retinae.

Different human rights bodies, including the National Human Rights Commission, and Dhaka University teachers expressed their concern over the brutality on the DU teacher.

National Human Rights Commission in a statement yesterday said people accused in such incidents should be given exemplary punishment according to law.

In protest of the attack on Rumana Manzur, a solidarity meeting was held at Dhaka University (DU) with participation of students and teachers of different universities, cultural organisations, human rights activists and different left leaning students' organisations.

Torturer Sumon caught


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*Illegal housing projects to get into Rehab fair*

5 organisations serve notice on govt, body of realtors
Staff Correspondent

Five organisations yesterday served a legal notice upon the government and real estate developers' association asking them not to allow any unauthorised housing project in the housing fair.

Real Estate and Housing Association of Bangladesh (Rehab) is scheduled to launch a four-day fair at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre today.

The High Court in a verdict delivered on June 8 declared 77 housing projects in and around the capital illegal and asked the government to remove their ads.

The notice referring to the verdict said many private housing companies have undertaken illegal housing projects and they make sales using flashy advertisements.

There is virtually no effective mechanism in place to stop an illegal housing project from taking part in the fair, it said. They also hold such fairs abroad to attract the expatriate Bangladeshis.

In many case, they have violated the town improvement act, master plan of Dhaka, environment conservation act and private housing rules.

They also demanded the authorities make sure that authorised developers display approvals for their housing projects.

The five organisations that jointly issued the notice are: Bangladesh Environmental Lawyers Association (Bela), Ain O Salish Kendra, Bangladesh Paribesh Andolan, Institute of Architects Bangladesh and Paribesh Banchao Andolan.

The notice was served upon the secretaries to housing ministry, environment and forest ministry, information ministry, director general of department of environment, chairman of Rajuk and president of Rehab.

The court on June 8 directed Rajuk to remove the 77 unauthorised housing projects and the police to stop their ads, earth-filling and sale of plots and remove their signboards and hoardings immediately.

Nasrul Hamid Bipu, president of Rehab, said at the time of stall allotment they asked members not to exhibit any illegal projects at the fair.

"If any company exhibits illegal projects, it is Rajuk's job to stop them," he said.

Chairman of Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (Rajuk), Md Nurul Huda said they had asked Rehab and Bangladesh Land Developers Association (BLDA) to stop their members from undertaking any illegal housing projects.

"We will go for legal action against the companies of illegal housing projects once we receive the HC verdict," he said.

The list of housing projects declared illegal can be seen with this website link: http://www.thedailystar.net/supplim...state_project/illegal_real_estate_project.pdf

Illegal housing projects to get into Rehab fair


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> *Relics from ancient times *
> 
> Take care of our treasure-trove
> 
> The High Court has ordered status quo on construction of structures in and around Bhitorgarh Fort in Panchagarh. This was in response to a writ filed by Human Rights and Peace for Bangladesh (HRPB) on the reported construction activity by two private companies in the perimeter of the archeological site.
> 
> The higher judiciary, true to its heritage-friendly activism has also issued a rule requiring the government to explain why the Bhitorgarh Fort site wouldn't be declared 'protected antiquity', accompanied by publication of a gazette notification in this behalf.
> 
> What we have gathered from the archeology directorate is that on this historical site a reputed archeologist has found traces of what might turn out to be one of the biggest fort cities dating back to sixth century AD. The ministry of culture and archeology department has taken note of the initial discovery. It might involve up to ten years of excavation to unearth the full extent of the fort city......
> 
> Here we recall the shredding the bricks off the famous Mahastangarh site and using these for construction purposes. Even farming was reportedly going on in the vicinity. Such vandalism must be replaced by a culture of respect and responsibility for historical relics.
> 
> At the archeological level, there needs to be a campaign aided by government and private sectors to bring to the fore many unrecognised and yet valuable historical sites for the hoary past.
> 
> Relics from ancient times



Bangladesh and its heritage vandalised.

To imagine it is possibly a large city of ancient times which will reveal immense date of the past that will enlighten mankind!


----------



## TopCat

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Bangladesh and its heritage vandalised.
> 
> To imagine it is possibly a large city of ancient times which will reveal immense date of the past that will enlighten mankind!


 
Due to heavy rain and salinity most of our archeological treasures are already destroyed. whatever leftover should be preserved with extreme care. but as the price of land is high rocketing so does flocking all the vultures.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Bangladesh should pay attention to its historical finds.

They add to tourism and that will bring money into the Treasury coffers throughout time.

India has realised it and are showcasing Incredible India and all that.

It is working but it can be done better.

There are many historical sites like this fort and relics that can be done up and showcased for tourism.

Chittagong and its beaches, and the Steamer ride along the Padma, the Sunderbans thrown in make Bangladesh a tourist's delight.


----------



## TopCat

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Bangladesh should pay attention to its historical finds.
> 
> They add to tourism and that will bring money into the Treasury coffers throughout time.
> 
> India has realised it and are showcasing Incredible India and all that.
> 
> It is working but it can be done better.
> 
> There are many historical sites like this fort and relics that can be done up and showcased for tourism.
> 
> Chittagong and its beaches, and the Steamer ride along the Padma, the Sunderbans thrown in make Bangladesh a tourist's delight.


 
Nope, the tourism should be limited to the high valued archeological sites. Those sites are not for making money. You correctly mentioned about beaches and river which may attract some yet limited foreign tourist.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

iajdani said:


> Nope, the tourism should be limited to the high valued archeological sites. Those sites are not for making money. You correctly mentioned about beaches and river which may attract some yet limited foreign tourist.



Sites are not making money because of the infrastructure, hotel and restaurant and non availability of easy accessibility.

Tourists are mostly the 'Been there, done that' type.

Very few are the real dedicated archaeological tourists.

River tourism requires a romantic lore to be pushed. Notice the Mississippi tourism or the Nile tourism.

I did a tour on a Govt steamer from Hasnabad to the Sunderbans. It was heavenly and fascinating.

The Padma is much wider and it has so many romantic stories of adventure!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*BNP to declare fresh agitation July 3 *

BNP to declare fresh agitation July 3


The holiday season starts?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

News for today of happening in Bangladesh

Mindless pebble lifting from rivers poses landslide threat 

One killed, over 80 hurt in poll-related violence

Chairman candidate drowns, 15 missing in boat capsize

Acid attack on schoolgirl bewilders poor parents

4 youths jailed for stalking

Robbers loot 300 tolas gold from jeweller's house

Rape of schoolgirl sparks protest in Panchagarh

Arrest 'real' culprits, demand newsmen 

Teenage boy arrested with arms, bullets


The Daily Star - National


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> *Police foil march by left-leaning parties *
> 
> Police foiled a march on Thursday by eleven left-leaning parties towards the parliament building, demanding removal of Bismillahir Rahmanir Rahim from the constitution.
> 
> A photojournalist of the daily Ittefaq, Sohel Reza, sustained injuries when the law enforcers charged batons to disperse the protesters. ....
> 
> Police foil march by left-leaning parties



What a reason to go on a March.

It could have been discussed in peace in the Parliament!


----------



## mil-avia

Ship breaking yard in Chittagong :





990 × 640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP-backed chairman aspirants win 12, AL 8 & Jamaat 7 at 28 UPs in 4 

Chuadanga UZs


Chuadanga, July 03 (UNB) - BNP-backed chairman candidates have won in 12, Awami League 8 and Jamaat-e-Islami 7 in 28 out of 32 union parishads (U) of Alamdanga, Damurhuda, Jibannagar and Sadar upazilas in second phase UP polls.

Following are 28 chairmen declared elected following count of vote after poll to the UPs:

Alamdanga
Bhangbaria UP - Anwar Hossain Laddu - BNP.
Baradi UP - Tobarak Hossain - BNP.
Khadimpur UP - Shahjalal Banna - BNP.
Gangni UP - Rezaul Islam Reju - BNP.
Jehala UP - Rokonuzzaman - BNP.
Kalidaspur UP - Hasanuzzaman - BNP.
Kumari UP - Abdul Kader - Jamaat.
Douki UP - Yousuf Ali - Jamaat.
Khaskarra UP - Mostafizur Rahman - independent.
Belgachhi UP - Amirul Islam Montu - AL.
Hardee UP - Nurul Islam - AL.
Chittla UP - Zillur Rahman - AL.
Jamjami UP - Nurul Islam - AL.

Damurhuda
Juranpur UP - Idris Ali - BNP.
Karpasdangs UP - Abul Kashem - BNP.
Haouli UP - Azizur Rahman - Jamaat.
Kudulgachhi UP - Sarfaraz Ali - Jamaat.
Damurhuda Sadar UP - Shariful Alam Milton - Jamaat.
Madna Parkrishnapur UP - Zakaria Alam - AL.

Jibannagar
Abdulbaria UP - Shakhawat Hossain - Jamaat.
Simanta UP - Abdul Mannan - Jamaat.

Chuadanga Sadar
Begumpur UP - Ali Hossain Joardar - BNP.
Padmabila UP - Abu Taher - BNP.
Kutubpur UP - Nazrul Islam - BNP.
Titudaha UP - Akhtar Hossain - BNP.
Mominpur UP - Ghulam Faruque Joardar - AL.
Shankarchandra UP - Abdur Rahman - AL.
Alukdia UP - Ataur Rahman Mukul - AL.

Election Commission cancelled polls to Banka and Utholi UPs of Jibannagar UZ, Natipota UP of Damurhuda and Nagdaha UP of Alamdanga following court directive after filing of separate petition over boundary dispute.

UNBconnect... - BNP-backed chairman aspirants win 12, AL 8 & Jamaat 7 at 28 UPs in 4 Chuadanga UZs


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
Above result shows, Al days has ended. Evan Jamat is winning big against all odd. Given the opportunity, people will oust AL with happy face.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Good.

it shows that there is free and fair elections in Bangladesh and it is merely a canard to state that it will be rigged.


----------



## mil-avia

Turag river close to Dhaka city :






989 × 742

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Water buffaloes of Turag river :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Siddikur triumphs as Asia&#8217;s best golfer

Bangladesh`s golf-sensation Siddikur Rahman stepped up his remarkable rise from ball boy to one of Asia`s best by winning the Negeri Sembilan Masters Invitational in electrifying fashion Sunday.

The 26-year-old from Dhaka soared to victory with two eagles on the back nine at Seremban International Golf Club in Malaysia to finish with a four-round aggregate of 17-under-par 271 and earn a cheque for US$26,230 (S$32,184), reports a news agency.

He fired a final-round seven-under-par 65 for a four-shot victory over Malaysia`s top golfer Danny Chia, who came in with a 70.

Malaysia`s Rashid Ismail and Shaaban Hussin finished a stroke further back after carding rounds of 68 and 70 respectively.

The Negeri Sembilan Masters Invitational boasts prize money of $165,000 and is the most lucrative tournament on the ASEAN PGA Tour.

"Winning this week was my target and I am very happy to have done that," said Siddikur, who goes by just one name.

"This tournament means a lot to me as it was the first tournament I played in Malaysia as a professional three years ago.

"They have invited me back every year and I am very grateful for that," said Siddikur, who is currently in second place on the Asian Tour Order of Merit.

He started the day three behind the leader, Airil Rizman, from Malaysia. While Rizman fell back with a 74 Siddikur got stronger and stronger as the round went on.

He pulled away from the pack on the back nine with an eagle on the par-five 11th, where he hit a five wood to 30 feet, and a birdie on the 14th.

He was comfortably in the lead but there was no letup as he nailed an eagle on the par-five 18th, where his five-wood approach just missed the green.

He chipped in from the edge from 10 yards to seal an emphatic victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Manufacture of low-priced laptops takes off in Bangladesh*



















(Originally posted by Bd_4_ever)


----------



## Skies

Hot News today: &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494;

?????? ??????????? ????? - ????? ???

Please enjoy 510+ comments on that report here: ?????? ??????????? ????? - ????? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

*Police role in question*

Al Amin, the lone survivor of Aminbazar mob beating early Monday, told yesterday how he saved his life and that plainclothes police just watched his friends get killed from a couple of yards away.

Traumatised and with injuries all over his body, 17-year-old Al Amin is now at home after he obtained bail on Tuesday in a robbery case filed by Savar police after the dreadful incident. A mob beat to death six students on the night of Shab-e-Barat suspecting them to be robbers.

Since the incident, police has been insisting that the students were out on Keblarchar to rob villagers.

According to Al Amin, on the fateful night he, his friends Towhidur Rahman Palash and Kamruzzaman Kanto offered prayers at Darussalam Furfura Sharif Mosque and met Shams Rahim Shamam, Ibrahim Khalil, Tipu Sultan and Sitaf Jabi Munif when they came to the main road for a walk.

The seven decided to have tehari at Gabtoli and took two rickshaws. Reaching there they changed their mind and decided to spend the night roaming the area and have some fun. So they crossed Gabtoli bridge on foot and went along the Turag river up to Keblarchar.

&#8220;We split into two groups and sat by the river. Palash, Kanto and I were together while Shamam, Tipu, Ibrahim and Munif were about 200 yards away. Suddenly, we three heard the other four screaming for help. We thought they were attacked by muggers or robbers.

&#8220;We rushed for their help but found hundreds of villagers beating them indiscriminately while about 50 others were coming to attack us calling us robbers,&#8221; Al Amin continued.

&#8220;We tried to tell them that we were students, not robbers and have come from Darussalam area. But by then, several people swooped on and started beating us up. I heard the assaulting villagers say they had already killed four of us.

&#8220;Scared of death, I grabbed the legs of an elderly man and begged for my life but he kept hitting me. Then I spotted plainclothes policemen with shotguns standing there and watching the mob go crazy. I begged them to save my life.&#8221;

A policeman then stopped the attackers, he said.

&#8220;All of your friends are dead and so will you soon unless you agree to say whatever we want you to say,&#8221; said Al Amin quoting the &#8220;saviour&#8221; policeman as saying.

The policeman asked him to admit that the students had robbed a sand trading post and taken away Tk 5,000. Al Amin agreed. He was then sent to a hospital under police arrangement.

Earlier, police and villagers claimed that there were 14 to 15 &#8220;robbers&#8221; and the rest of them got away by an engine boat. Police also claimed to have recovered six sharp weapons from the spot.

But Al Amin dismissed the claims saying that there is no question of carrying sharp weapons as they were there just to have fun. He believes that the villagers brought the weapons as the bodies of the six students killed in the incident bore injury marks from sharp weapons.

Al Amin, eldest of two brothers and a sister, supplies fruit juice to shops to help his family.

His father Khabir Bapari, who used to drive a CNG-run-auto rickshaw, told the daily star that he can only afford to admit his son to a hospital but is in no position to bear the cost of the treatment. Moreover, the family is afraid to take him to a hospital since police are against them.


----------



## integra

Skies said:


> Hot News today: &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494;
> 
> ?????? ??????????? ????? - ????? ???
> 
> Please enjoy 510+ comments on that report here: ?????? ??????????? ????? - ????? ???


 
Update , second episode....

&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Bengal Tigers of Sundarban in danger :






Related link*


----------



## kobiraaz

*WE ARE BACK!*

_JCD makes comeback on DU campus with procession_

Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal (JCD), the student wing of opposition BNP, made a comeback on the Dhaka University campus after two years of banishment by staging a procession on Saturday morning to press for release of its leaders.

They had been ousted from the DU campus, the hotbed of student-teacher politics, by their rivals in Bangladesh Chhatra League, the student body associated with the ruling Awami League. 

The procession began from the foot of Aparajeyo Bangla at about 9am and terminated at Raju Bhaskorjyo where a brief rally was held.

At the rally, the JCD leaders demanded release of their detained central president Sultan Salahuddin Tuku, organizing secretary Anisur Rahman Talukder and DU-unit joint convener Obaidul Haque Nasim.

Dhaka University joint convener Mahidul Hasan Hiru, Nasiruddin Rumon and Mahfuzur Rahman spoke at the rally.


----------



## kobiraaz

*WE ARE BACK!*

_JCD makes comeback on DU campus with procession_

Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal (JCD), the student wing of opposition BNP, made a comeback on the Dhaka University campus after two years of banishment by staging a procession on Saturday morning to press for release of its leaders.

They had been ousted from the DU campus, the hotbed of student-teacher politics, by their rivals in Bangladesh Chhatra League, the student body associated with the ruling Awami League. 

The procession began from the foot of Aparajeyo Bangla at about 9am and terminated at Raju Bhaskorjyo where a brief rally was held.

At the rally, the JCD leaders demanded release of their detained central president Sultan Salahuddin Tuku, organizing secretary Anisur Rahman Talukder and DU-unit joint convener Obaidul Haque Nasim.

Dhaka University joint convener Mahidul Hasan Hiru, Nasiruddin Rumon and Mahfuzur Rahman spoke at the rally.


----------



## mil-avia

*Dr. Subramaniam Swamy: Annex land from Bangladesh*


----------



## Skies

*Bangladeshi artist confounds Oxford art critics*













_By SYED NEAZ AHMAD, NEAZAHMAD@HOTMAIL.COM 
Published: Aug 3, 2011 18:00 Updated: Aug 3, 2011 18:00
_

*
Salvador Dali, Jahangir Hossain and Henry Moore, Mike Bell and Picasso  the cover of Meller Merceux Gallery's magazine The Art Collector is a catalog of 20th century avant garde artists. "Taking a cue from the great Henry Moore, Hossain reflects upon the challenges presented by the modern society", says the gallery curator Kyle Reeves.*

We had traveled from London to Oxford to attend the show that was to a great extent encouraged and organized by Runi Khan  Khan is a London-based culture activist, founder & CEO of Culturepot Global. Khan has earlier showcased Hossain's work at Asia House in London.

The Oxford Meller Merceux galleries specialize in modern and contemporary art and showcase high profile work. They have a diverse selection of work that ranges from the likes of Picasso, Dali and Chagall, right through to Hepworth, Moore and now Hossain.

The Bangladeshi artist uses a range of media to produce mainly figurative artwork with vibrant colors. His paintings deal primarily with women and nature. His compositions are geometrically compact yet offer the viewer a feeling of great space. He seeks to question where the true path to happiness lies and encourages us to celebrate values, which are of global as well as of individual benefit. The importance of love and the need to respect ourselves, each other and the environment provide the thematic undercurrents of his latest series of works.

Hossain has around 22 years of experience of producing artwork for commissions and has exhibited throughout the world in Africa, India, Pakistan, US, UK, Nepal, UAE and Bangladesh. Though separated by time and distance British art critics and connoisseurs find a unique thread between the work of Hossain and British sculptor Henry Moore.

Meller Merceux director Aidan Meller said that Hossain's interests lay in the relationships we have with one another and the environment in which we live. Through his art he aimed to stimulate reflection on the human condition and the way in which we respond to the world around us. The pervasive influence of technology continued to divert attention away from personal relationships, conducted face to face in real time.

This is a troubling concern for Hossain, who believes strong romantic and familial connections are central to achieving happiness. His work explores this theme using the mother and child motif, as well as couples in loving embrace. The intermingling of forms, where one figure almost dissolves into the flesh of the other, expresses how dependent we are on one another for love, nourishment and comfort. This message is powerfully reinforced through his solo figures, which tend to emit an air of despondent melancholy.

Hossains aim is to translate emotion, the figures  as in Moore's work  are stylistic rather than realistic. Remaining featureless allows them to transcend individual differences and communicate a universal story: We need love in order to survive.

Another important thread of Hossains work concentrates on the relationship between man and nature. His art reflects that it is vital for this relationship to be harmonious and balanced if it is to improve our sense of happiness and well-being. He is particularly inspired by natures ability to act as a positive, grounding force and this is visually expressed in the form of abstract figures carefully interwoven into the fabric of the landscapes that surround them. The pieces resonate, both in form and ideal, with Moore's whose monumental female figures were designed to reflect the landscape while also becoming part of it, said Aidan Meller.

It was a tribute to Hossain's talent that majority of the 16 paintings on show were snapped up by private collectors days before the exhibition (July 15 - Aug. 15) had been declared open.


Bangladeshi artist confounds Oxford art critics - Arab News


----------



## kobiraaz

*ISLAMIST PARTIES IN BANGLADESH ACCUSE TEACHER OF BLASPHEMY*

A coalition of pro-Sharia Islamic parties in Bangladesh has threatened the government with a country- wide shutdown if a Hindu teacher is not arrested and tried for blasphemy. Mufti Fazlul Huq Amini, chief of the Islamic Sharia Law Implementation Committee charged that the teacher could allegedly make "such blasphemous remarksbecause &#8220;Bangladesh has become a fear-free place for the enemies of Islam." The Islamist leader demanded that Madan Mohan Das, an assistant headmaster at the Dhanmondi Government Boy's High School, be arrested by Sunday or they would be forced to call a country-wide strike, he said Wednesday from his headquarters in Dhaka. Hundreds of students, parents and teachers joined street protests in the capital on Wednesday against Das. The protesters accused the teacher, who is Hindu, a minority religion in the largely Sunni Muslim nation, of making blasphemous comments regarding Muhammad. A spokesperson for the Ministry of Education said that Das had been suspended for his derogatory comments and had been transferred to a remote town.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Get the Blasphemy Law enacted and sort out these Kaffirs!

How dare they do what they feel like in an Islamic country?

Impose the _jezia_. That will teach them a lesson!


----------



## mil-avia

*Finally, The Economist speaks!*







*Misusing the past*


*AL govt accuses Economist magazine of smear campaign*


*The Economist publishes AL govt's rejoinder*


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh Border Guards seize 400 rare birds*

The Bangladesh Border Guards (BGB) yesterday seized 400 rare Bangladeshi birds at Chhoto Achra intersection *before being smuggled into India. *Acting on a tip-off, a BGB team conducted a raid at a private transport office in Chhoto Achra and seized the Team Parade birds worth about 2mn taka. 

The seized birds were handed over to Animal Resource Department in Jessore district. Earlier, a flock of birds, smuggled from Bangladesh, were seized near the border. But the men who were carrying them slipped away. 

More than 500 species, including Badrika, Kokateel and Prince, were rescued near Petrapol in North 24-Parganas. *&#8220;These birds are not found in India.* We will hand them over to the Alipore zoo authorities next week,&#8221; said sources quoting the Indian border guards.




- Google the head line.


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh and the Netherlands to share flood research

_01 Aug 2011 10:19

Source: Content partner // SciDev.Net - Syful Islam_


[DHAKA] Flood-prone Bangladesh and the Netherlands are planning to exchange research findings and share experience on managing floods, which are projected to worsen because of climate change.

Floods wreak havoc in Bangladesh every year. Last week's floods killed at least four people and stranded an estimated 20,000, according to the Associated Press.

A five-year research programme worth &#8364;700,000 (US$1 million) will aim to strengthen the capacity of institutions and communities to deal with moderate and extreme floods. The programme was announced last month (27 June) and will be hosted by the Wageningen University and the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology.

It will allow the scientists to share experiences and come up with a framework that will link disaster risk reduction, climate change adaptation and flood management. Funds will go towards four PhD research projects that will analyse flood policies and strategies in the two countries, and one project aimed at putting research findings into practice though local workshops.

So far, both countries have had mixed experiences with building embankments on coastal deltas to reclaim low-lying land.

Bangladesh's coast is a flat plain into which sediment-laden rivers drain. Engineers built embankments to keep seawater out of the deltas and to protect against storm surges, Shah Alam Khan, professor at the Institute of

Water and Flood Management and a co-leader of the new programme, told SciDev.Net.

But the embankments stopped rain water draining out, causing heavy waterlogging. Local communities eventually started breaking open the embankments to let the accumulated water out. This community-driven process was later adopted as government policy.

"The consequences of the polder [land protected by an embankment] system were not considered when the technology was adopted," Khan said. "Tidal flooding is a natural process in Bangladesh which was barred through [setting up] polders, leaving the overall ecosystem of the area in a dire state."

Large parts of the Netherlands are below the sea level and are also protected by embankments. But there, too, the embankments caused drainage problems as the land got silted up.

To solve the problem, the Netherlands adopted policies on river management by cutting embankments to allow tidal flooding for up to five years. This helped drain out excess water.

Khan said that engineers' efforts on tidal management have not yielded uniform results in all areas, and exchanging knowledge with the Netherlands could help them improve river management.

The research project dubbed 'Communities and institutions for flood resilience: enhancing knowledge and capacity to manage flood risk in the Bangladeshi and Dutch Deltas'', is funded by WOTRO, a Dutch funding organisation for research on global issues.


----------



## kobiraaz

Skies said:


> Bangladesh and the Netherlands to share flood research
> 
> _01 Aug 2011 10:19
> 
> Source: Content partner // SciDev.Net - Syful Islam_
> 
> 
> [DHAKA] Flood-prone Bangladesh and the Netherlands are planning to exchange research findings and share experience on managing floods, which are projected to worsen because of climate change.
> 
> Floods wreak havoc in Bangladesh every year. Last week's floods killed at least four people and stranded an estimated 20,000, according to the Associated Press.
> 
> A five-year research programme worth 700,000 (US$1 million) will aim to strengthen the capacity of institutions and communities to deal with moderate and extreme floods. The programme was announced last month (27 June) and will be hosted by the Wageningen University and the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology.
> 
> It will allow the scientists to share experiences and come up with a framework that will link disaster risk reduction, climate change adaptation and flood management. Funds will go towards four PhD research projects that will analyse flood policies and strategies in the two countries, and one project aimed at putting research findings into practice though local workshops.
> 
> So far, both countries have had mixed experiences with building embankments on coastal deltas to reclaim low-lying land.
> 
> Bangladesh's coast is a flat plain into which sediment-laden rivers drain. Engineers built embankments to keep seawater out of the deltas and to protect against storm surges, Shah Alam Khan, professor at the Institute of
> 
> Water and Flood Management and a co-leader of the new programme, told SciDev.Net.
> 
> But the embankments stopped rain water draining out, causing heavy waterlogging. Local communities eventually started breaking open the embankments to let the accumulated water out. This community-driven process was later adopted as government policy.
> 
> "The consequences of the polder [land protected by an embankment] system were not considered when the technology was adopted," Khan said. "Tidal flooding is a natural process in Bangladesh which was barred through [setting up] polders, leaving the overall ecosystem of the area in a dire state."
> 
> Large parts of the Netherlands are below the sea level and are also protected by embankments. But there, too, the embankments caused drainage problems as the land got silted up.
> 
> To solve the problem, the Netherlands adopted policies on river management by cutting embankments to allow tidal flooding for up to five years. This helped drain out excess water.
> 
> Khan said that engineers' efforts on tidal management have not yielded uniform results in all areas, and exchanging knowledge with the Netherlands could help them improve river management.
> 
> The research project dubbed 'Communities and institutions for flood resilience: enhancing knowledge and capacity to manage flood risk in the Bangladeshi and Dutch Deltas'', is funded by WOTRO, a Dutch funding organisation for research on global issues.


 
Good... this annual flood and cyclone hampering our economical growth a lot. who will provide fund for the research?? both Govt??


----------



## Jako

Skies said:


> *Bangladesh Border Guards seize 400 rare birds*
> 
> The Bangladesh Border Guards (BGB) yesterday seized 400 rare Bangladeshi birds at Chhoto Achra intersection *before being smuggled into India. *Acting on a tip-off, a BGB team conducted a raid at a private transport office in Chhoto Achra and seized the Team Parade birds worth about 2mn taka.
> 
> The seized birds were handed over to Animal Resource Department in Jessore district. Earlier, a flock of birds, smuggled from Bangladesh, were seized near the border. But the men who were carrying them slipped away.
> 
> More than 500 species, including Badrika, Kokateel and Prince, were rescued near Petrapol in North 24-Parganas. *&#8220;These birds are not found in India.* We will hand them over to the Alipore zoo authorities next week,&#8221; said sources quoting the Indian border guards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Google the head line.


 If BGB seized them,how come they coming to Alipore zoo?


----------



## kobiraaz

Jako said:


> If BGB seized them,how come they coming to Alipore zoo?


 
they are not talking about same birds. BGB seized 400 birds. and Birds of more than 500 species were rescued in INDIA


----------



## mil-avia

*A photo of the Shahbagh area in Dhaka :*





Photo shot by : Ershad Ahmed


*Related photos in posts # 145, # 146 and # 147 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*A column of the Jamuna multi-purpose bridge at the beginning of its construction :*





960 × 720



*Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*An Army camp in Sajek of Khagrachhari :*


----------



## mil-avia

*PM Hasina orders road repair before Eid*

Aug 16th, 2011 

Dhaka, Aug 16 (bdnews24.com)  Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has ordered the communications ministry to repair all damaged roads and start state-run BRTC bus services from the capital to all districts before Eid-ul-Fitr.

She also ordered the finance ministry to allocate sufficient money for the repair works, her press secretary told reporters on Tuesday after a meeting where communications minister Syed Abul Hossain presented a report on the activities and achievements of the ministry.

Eid-ul-Fitr, the largest religious festival in predominately Muslim Bangladesh, falls on Aug 31 or Sept 1 depending on moon-sight.

Officials of the communications ministry informed the prime minister that 300 Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) buses are ready to run on the roads, Azad said.

They said the most of the damaged roads have already been repaired and condition of the others would be restored immediately, the press secretary said.

Bus owners have enforced a transport strike on 13 routes, including Dhaka-Mymensingh and Dhaka-Tangail, demanding renovation of the highway to make them fit for running the vehicles.

The prime minister asked for a report on the expenditure in the sector during 2001-06 BNP-led four-party alliance government, 2007-08 caretaker government and last two and a half years of the present government when the communications ministry officials said the roads inherited the damage, Azad said.

He said Hasina expressed her satisfaction over the activities of the ministry during the present government's tenure.

Finance minister A M A Muhith and the communications minister on Sunday fiercely argued at a cabinet meeting in presence of the prime minister as she wanted explanation from Abul over the current status of the roads and the deaths of filmmaker Tareque Masud and journalist Mishuk Munier and three others in a road crash on Saturday.

Prime minister's advisors H T Imam and Mashiur Rahman, finance secretary Mohammad Tareq and communications secretary Mozammel Haque Khan, among others, were present at the Tuesday meeting.


----------



## mil-avia

*Envelope and stamp from 1969 showing the railway station at Kamalapur of Dhaka inaugurated during 27 April 1969 and address of a recipient in Lahore of Pakistan :*















*(three images)*


----------



## mil-avia

*An old postcard showing the Chhoto Katra gatehouse of Old Dhaka, built during the 16th century :*










*(two images)*


----------



## mil-avia

*An old postcard showing the Mohammadpur area of Dhaka city, photo shot probably during 1958-59 (this road was formerly known as Ayub Avenue) :*





1000 × 630


----------



## Zabaniyah

mil-avia said:


> *An old postcard showing an area of Dhaka, probably near University or Mohammadpur, photo shot during the 1950's :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 × 630


 
Ah, those days. So clean, empty and open  

I heard Chittagong used to a very beautiful city.


----------



## Skies

Enjoy it if you miss before: 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/38069-fascinating-bengal.html


----------



## Skies

Christians in Bangladesh Cleared of Charge of Offending Muslims


_Workers at free health clinic exonerated after what lawyer calls police harassment.
LOS ANGELES, August 15 (CDN)_

A court in Bangladesh on Thursday (Aug. 11) exonerated two Christians along with four Muslim friends accused of &#8220;hurting religious sensibility.&#8221; 

Nurul Islam, another Christian and their Muslim friends were cleared of the charge after police failed to provide documentation of any evidence against them, an attorney said. 

In March Christians under the direction of the Way of Peace movement had arranged a two-day health camp offering free treatment to poor villagers in Damurhuda area in Chuadanga district, some 210 kilometers (126 miles) northwest of Dhaka. 

Around 100 villagers attended the camp for free treatment the first day, March 23, and a Japanese doctor treated them. But two of the Christian organizers and their Muslim friends were arrested on March 24 under Section 54 of the penal code, a special power granted to police to arrest anyone on any suspicion.

They were released on bail three days later. Police are required to submit a primary investigation report within 15 days of the beginning of prosecution, and when they failed to do so, the Christians were released at a hearing on April 10. Police again filed a case on April 13, however, charging them with &#8220;hurting religious feelings&#8221; of area Muslims after a foreign doctor offered Bibles to patients at a health camp.

The Japanese volunteer doctor offered Christian leaflets and Bibles to the patients, telling them they were under no obligation to take the literature, Christian said. The foreign doctor was not named in either of the cases. 

Lawyer Aksijul Islam Ratan told Compass that police had harassed his clients from the beginning, saying officers rather than any known victim filed the case as plaintiff.

&#8220;It was a very complicated case, as neither any individual nor any group filed the case,&#8221; Ratan said. &#8220;But the accusations from the government side against the Christians were baseless, so the honorable court exonerated them.&#8221;

The Christians were accused of distributing leaflets to convert poor Muslims, thus allegedly hurting the religious feelings of those in the area, said Ratan.

&#8220;The police harassed them from the very beginning, and what the police did was excessive,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Again police could not show relevant documents regarding their charge. So the honorable court did not take the charge into cognizance and discharged my clients.&#8221; 






Islam told Compass that justice was done in the face of police hostility against him and the others.

&#8220;We got proper justice twice from the court,&#8221; he said.

The Bangladeshi constitution provides for freedom to propagate one&#8217;s religion subject to law, but authorities and communities often object to efforts to convert people from Islam, according to the U.S. Department of State&#8217;s 2010 International Religious Freedom Report.

Bangladesh is the world&#8217;s third-largest Muslim-majority nation, with Muslims making up 89 percent of its population of 164.4 million, according to Operation World. Christians are less than 1 percent of the total, and Hindus 9 percent.

The Pew Research Centre&#8217;s Forum on Religion and Public Life, a private U.S. research group, said government restrictions and public hostility involving religion grew in some of the most populous countries from mid-2006 to mid-2009. Besides Pakistan, the countries most restrictive or hostile towards certain religions included India, Indonesia, Egypt, Iran, China, Myanmar, Russia,Turkey, Vietnam, Nigeria and Bangladesh &#8211; although most of these did not show much change in the three years, according to the Pew report.

END

Christians in Bangladesh Cleared of Charge of Offending Muslims


----------



## Skies

*Greenpeace hands Rainbow Warrior ship to Bangladesh *

_Environmental campaign group Greenpeace said on Tuesday it had handed over its iconic protest ship Rainbow Warrior II to a Bangladeshi charity which will turn it into a floating hospital._

Greenpeace said it hoped that the charity, Friendship, would continue to use the ship as a beacon of hope. 







"This ship has carried people from around the world and has stood as an icon of hope over pessimism and as an emblem of action over complacency. It is time to pass that task on," said Mike Fincken, Rainbow Warrior II captain. 

Friendship has renamed the vessel Rongdhonu, which also means Rainbow, and will turn it into a hospital ship. 

From plying the high seas to protest against whaling and nuclear testing, the ship will now stay close to shore to deliver medical assistance to impoverished communities in Bangladesh, Mr Fincken said. 

"The Rongdhonu will enable Friendship to bring aid to inaccessible parts of Bangladesh that are already experiencing the effects of climate change," he said.

Greenpeace's original Rainbow Warrior was sunk by French intelligence agents in 1985 in New Zealand in a bid to stop activists from protesting against France's nuclear tests in the Pacific Ocean. 

It was replaced by Rainbow Warrior II, which first sailed for the organisation in 1989. 

The ship confronted environmental crimes and nuclear testing, provided disaster relief to victims of the 2004 tsunami in southeast Asia, and blocked shipments of illegal timber from the world's rainforests, Greenpeace said. 

The vessel also "sailed against over fishing, whaling, war, global warming and other environmental crimes on every ocean of the world," it said. 

Before coming to Singapore for the handover, the ship carried out radiation sampling in waters off Fukushima, the site of the nuclear power plant damaged during the earthquake and tsunami that hit Japan in March. 

It will set sail for the Bangladeshi port of Chittagong after the handover. 

Construction of a new Rainbow Warrior, the third ship to bear the name, is nearly complete in Germany. It will join the Greenpeace fleet in October when the organisation marks its 40th anniversary.


----------



## akash57

*Noakhali strikes fresh gas*

Dhaka, Aug 17 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;After around eight months of exploration, the state exploration authority has found a new reserve of gas at Sundalpur field in Noakhali and started experimental extraction, an official says. 

Abdul Halim, project director of Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company Limited (Bapex), told bdnews24.com that the experimental lifting started around 9am on Wednesday. 

"The experimental lifting will continue for two or three more days. How much gas reserves are there will be known after the gas pressure is calibrated," he added. 

Data derived from a seismic survey had suggested drilling 3,500 metres below the surface, the project director said they found the gas only 1,400 metres below. 

Halim also suggested it would be possible to supply gas to the national grid by the end of the year. 

On Dec 21 last year, Bapex started digging a well to explore oil or gas at the 3.5-acre field at Shahzadpur village of Companyganj upazila in the district. 

At the start of the exploration, Halim had said there might be 500-700 billion cubic feet gas in the field. 

bdnews24.com/arr/ost/jr/tk/bd/1629h

Noakhali strikes fresh gas | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Dhaka to host 2011 ICC WWCQ in Nov*

Dhaka, Aug 17 (bdnews24) - The International Cricket Council (ICC) on Wednesday announced the schedule for the 2011 ICC Women's World Cup Qualifier (WWCQ).

The event which is scheduled to be played from Nov 14 to 25 in Dhaka, will feature 10 teams playing in four venues across the city.

The four venues are Sher-e-Bangla National Cricket Stadium, Narayanganj Osmani Stadium, BKSP 1 and BKSP 2.

Bangladesh will be joined by South Africa, Sri Lanka, Netherlands, Zimbabwe, USA, West Indies, Pakistan, Ireland and Japan to battle it out for the four remaining spots at the 2013 ICC Women's World Cup which will be hosted by India.

England, Australia, India and New Zealand have already qualified for the event by virtue of finishing in the top four at the 2009 ICC Women's World Cup.

GROUPS:

Group A: South Africa, Sri Lanka, Netherlands, Zimbabwe and USA

Group B: West Indies, Pakistan, Ireland, Japan and Bangladesh



*Related link : post # 207 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*This is a black and white real picture postcard of Dhaka. It shows a beautiful view of Hotel Inter-Continental (later renamed "Sheraton", again renamed "Ruposhi Bangla" few months ago). This postcard was published by Studio Inter-Continental. This postcard was sent to West Germany in 1968. The stamp showing poet Nazrul is still attached on its back :






This hotel now has more buildings as shown in post # 969 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A VIP room of the Rest House of the Nilgiri Hill Resort operated by the Army in Bandarban district (Nilgiri area has magnificent scenery like Sajek) :*







*Another photo shot from Sajek army camp in post # 971 of this thread and related firearms photo in # 221 of Bd Army thread and another old weapon photos with links in # 962 of BMT (N&P) thread*


----------



## Md Akmal

Zabanya said:


> Ah, those days. So clean, empty and open
> 
> I heard Chittagong used to a very beautiful city.



@ Yar, this the Dhaka University library near TSC.


----------



## mil-avia

*Sunset in Kuakata beach of Patuakhali :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A boy washes his hands using rainwater that is flooding a dry
field in Dhaka, March 2008 :*





Photo shot by : Rodrigo Bravo


----------



## mil-avia

Continental Shelf
*UN hears Dhaka's claim on Aug 25*

Saturday, August 20, 2011

_Bangladesh to seek rights over resources in Bay upto 400-460 nautical miles from the coast_

The United Nations will hear Bangladesh's claim on the continental shelf in the Bay of Bengal on August 25, months after Dhaka sought international arbitration following disputes with neighbouring India and Myanmar.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni will present Bangladesh's case in the hearing scheduled at the UN headquarters in New York, official sources said in Dhaka.

Bangladesh's claim on the Bay of Bengal continental shelf extends up to 400-460 nautical miles (850 km) from the coast. Dhaka says it should have total rights over the undersea natural resources within this area.

The continental shelf is an undersea extension of a continent which can stretch for many miles out to the sea. Many nations have asserted mineral and land rights to their associated continental shelves since these are rich in natural resources.

Bangladesh submitted its arbitration on February 25 to the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS), a UN body that deals with the continental shelf.

This was Bangladesh's first such move since its independence 40 years ago.

In New York, Dipu Moni will make an opening statement on August 25 and Additional Foreign Secretary Rear Admiral (retd) Md Khurshid Alam will give a technical and scientific presentation in support of Dhaka's claim.

The presentations are considered significant as the UN will decide whether Bangladesh's claim is logical or not. Dhaka will have to establish and prove that its claim is genuine, and counter India and Myanmar's claim over the continental shelf.

Bangladesh's claim is that the dispute should be resolved on &#8220;equity principle&#8221; meaning that the countries adjacent to the Bay of Bengal would get proportional areas in the zone. India and Myanmar favours "equidistance" system to get bigger maritime areas.

Under a UN charter, the principle of "equity" takes into account a country's population, economic status and needs, GDP growth, and other human issues, while the "equidistance" system marks the boundary through geometric calculations.

In 1974, Bangladesh became the first country in South Asia to have declared its jurisdiction on territorial waters, economic zones, and continental shelf by legislating the Territorial and Maritime Zones Act.

A UN settlement of the dispute will also allow Bangladesh's unhindered exploration of oil and gas resources in the Bay.

Bangladesh has selected 28 offshore blocks in the Bay, but India and Myanmar claim that 27 of the blocks belong to their territories. The dispute has unfairly cut off around half of Bangladesh's maritime area, which also has prevented exploring natural resources.

Bangladesh will gain hugely if its claim is accepted by the UN and its courts, said Khurshid Alam. "As per our just claim, the size of our maritime area will be like the size of our country," he added.

On completion of consideration of Dhaka's submission, the CLCS will make recommendations in the light of the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), officials in Dhaka said.

They mentioned that before going for the arbitration,

Dhaka consulted the Federal Institute of Geosciences and Natural Resources (BGR) of Germany, GRID - Arendal of Norway, Centre for Coastal and Ocean Mapping of the University of New Hampshire, Scripps Institute of Oceanography, and Lamont-Doherty Earth Observatory of Columbia University, USA.

The Commonwealth Secretariat has provided legal and technical assistance in the final documentation of Bangladesh's submission. Dhaka has also received advisory assistance from Dr Herald Brekke, a member of the UN body CLCS, said the officials.

Talking to The Daily Star, Khurshid Alam, who heads the UNCLOS wing at the foreign ministry, said Dhaka formally objected to Delhi's submission to the CLCS on May 11, 2009. &#8220;We dispute the Indian claims on areas of outer continental shelf since these are part of the natural prolongation of Bangladesh,&#8221; he said.

Myanmar made a submission to the CLCS on December 16, 2008. Dhaka objected to it as Myanmar claimed natural prolongation areas of Bangladesh, Khurshid added.


----------



## mil-avia

*Clouds below Nilgiri hill resort run by the Army :*







*Relaled photo in post # 983*


----------



## mil-avia

*Move to turn Laldighi to pool illegal: HC*






Sun, Aug 21st, 2011 9:32 pm BdST

Dhaka, Aug 21 (bdnews24.com)  The High Court has declared illegal the Chittagong City Corporation move to turn the landmark pond Laldighi to a swimming pool.

The bench of justices A H M Shamsuddin Chowdhury and Gobinda Chandra Tagore made the order on Sunday.

The court on May 18 last year had ordered authorities to postpone the move following a petition of Bangladesh Environmental Lawyers Association (BELA).

It had also asked why the activities to convert the pond to a swimming pool should not be declared illegal and why an order to preserve it as a pond should not be issued.

It was said in the petition that Laldighi is a historic place with memories of language movement in 1952 and Liberation War in 1971. The CCC plan also mentioned it as a pond and that it needed to be protected.

On Apr 20 last year, Chittagong-based daily Dainik Azadi had run a report over the move.

Lawyer Iqbal Kabir Liton argued the case for the petitioner at the hearing while deputy attorney general A B M Altaf Hossain stood for the state.


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh animal activist saves dogs from brutal culls*

_By Shafiq Alam (AFP) &#8211; 1 day ago_

DHAKA &#8212; *Dozens of dogs had been beaten to death and tossed into the back of the Dhaka city garbage truck by the time Rubaiya Ahmad got home and realised her beloved pet Kastanka was among them.
*
*Rubaiya's puppy had been registered, vaccinated and was wearing a collar but she was still swept up by the Dhaka City Corporation team during one of their routine anti-rabies culling drives, which kill up to 20,000 dogs a year.*

"The dogs were heaped on the garbage truck, their necks and legs were broken and they were bleeding from their mouths. It was the most horrible thing I've ever seen -- I threw up," Rubaiya said, describing the 2009 incident.

"I took Kastanka's body out of the truck, buried her and then pledged that I would stop this brutal dog culling once and for all," she told AFP in her one-room apartment which she shares with three dogs and six cats.

Rubaiya set up Obhoyaronnyo (Sanctuary) and launched a campaign to convince authorities in Dhaka -- a fast-growing megacity of 13 million -- that culling is not the best way to deal with their 150,000-strong stray dog population.

Two years on and the 35-year-old University of Texas graduate has achieved more than she ever imagined. In 2011, for the first time ever, Dhaka has not launched a mass dog cull






Usually, every year in July the Dhaka City Corporation starts its culling drive in a bid to stamp out rabies, which official figures say kills more than 2,000 people a year in Bangladesh.

Teams of people, armed with iron tongs, sticks and lethal injections, are sent out to capture and kill any dog found roaming the streets. Most often, activists say, the dogs are simply beaten to death.

But, thanks to Obhoyaronnyo's campaign, the city is now looking for new ways to manage the street dog population, said Brigadier General Nasiruddin Ahmed, head of health services at the Dhaka City Corporation (DCC).

"We have stopped culling except some emergency cases, such as when rabid dogs attack schoolkids," he told AFP.

Azmat Ali, chief veterinary officer at the city corporation, has led dog culling squads for years -- and was in charge of the raid that killed Rubaiya's puppy Kastanka -- but now, he said, he's realised culls don't work.

"Mass dog culling is counter-productive. It does not contain the dog population or control rabies -- it only aggravated the situation," he said.

"We killed dogs by the thousands. But immediately after a cull, the streets fill up again with new dogs, many of whom are rabid, coming from Dhaka's suburbs," he said.

Sterilisation and vaccinations are better ways of managing the city's dog problem, Ali said.

"The way we culled dogs was inhumane. Dogs have been the friends of humans for thousands of years, yet we were killing them," he said.

Next month, Obhoyaronnyo and Bangladesh's Health Department will send six Bangladeshi vets to the Indian city of Jaipur to learn how sterilisation can work to control the stray dog population in a city.

The training is being funded by US-based pet rights group Humane Society International, which is also bankrolling the initial cost of launching Bangladesh's new dog sterilisation programme.

"Once we have the trained vets and the necessary infrastructure in place for sterilisation and vaccination of street dogs, we'll even stop the emergency cullings," said Ahmed.

It is a swift victory for Rubaiya, who only returned to Bangladesh in 2006 after spending a decade in the United States.

The moment she was back in Dhaka, she fell in love with street dogs and turned her tiny Dhaka apartment into a mini-sanctuary.

"Nowhere in the world are dogs treated so badly as in Bangladesh," she said.

Many religious citizens in this Muslim-majority nation -- including Rubaiya's parents, who initially didn't understand her animal rights work -- consider dogs "unclean," and do not care how they are treated, she said.

"This attitude gave the authorities a licence to kill dogs. We have struggled to drive home the message that Islam as a religion does not prescribe brutal treatment of dogs," she said.

Obhoyaronnyo works primarily with city authorities, but has also turned to social media such as Twitter and Facebook to organise protests.

In February, hundreds of animal lovers, including the wife of the Canadian envoy in Dhaka, marched to the DCC's main office holding placards and shouting "don't kill, sterilise".

"The DCC did not realise that so many people, including children and students would turn out," said Mahrukh Mohiuddin, a protest organiser and Obhoyaronnyo member.

"We managed to send the message that culling must stop. Sterilisation is the best, affordable and most effective way to stop rabies," she said.

For years, the image of her puppy Kastanka lying dead in the dog-culling team's truck gave Rubaiya nightmares. But now she says she can finally sleep in peace.

"I'm happy for all Dhaka's dogs -- at last there will no more death squads chasing them," she said.

Copyright © 2011 AFP. All rights reserved.


----------



## akash57

*Govt to repair 5000-km roads in 6 months*

Dhaka, Sept 2 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;The government is set to implement a six-month-long project aiming at repairing around 5,000 kilometres of roads across the country, according to the communications minister. 

"We will launch the periodic maintenance work for all damaged roads and highways across the country by Sept 15 and it will be completed within six months from its inauguration," Syed Abul Hossain was quoted by state-run news agency BSS as saying during a sudden visit to Gazipur on Friday. 

He said the emergency repairs on the highways was "almost complete" and his ministry was confident that people would be able to return safely and more comfortably after celebrating Eid-ul-Fitr. 

Communications secretary Mozammel Haque Khan, who accompanied the minister, said that they needed around Tk 36 billion to complete all the emergency and periodic maintenance for about 5,000 km roads. 

He said the ministry had so far received Tk 8 billion from the government's promised Tk 21 billion fund for road reconstruction. 

"The finance ministry has released Tk 6.9 billion for emergency reconstruction of 2,000 km damaged roads and released another Tk 1.07 billion from the approved fund of Tk 14 billion to repair other 3,000 km roads," Mozammel was quoted as saying by the BSS. 

The ministry further estimated that to complete all the maintenance work within stipulated time it would require another Tk 15 billion. 

"We wrote to the prime minister and the finance ministry about the requirement and requested them to immediately approve the fund so that all the roads could be permanently reconstructed at the same time," the secretary said. 

Roads and Highways Department (RHD) acting chief engineer Abdul Quddus said the repair of 2,000 km roads including the 120 km Dhaka-Mymensingh highway was near complete. 

There were 40 ongoing projects involving the Tk 6.9 fund, disbursed by the finance ministry in July. 

He said reconstruction of another 3,000 km roads were going on in full swing under 320 different projects at an estimated cost of Tk 14.1 billion. 

Mozammel, however, blamed the finance ministry for delaying in releasing funds. 

bdnews24.com/corr/pks/2021h

Govt to repair 5000-km roads in 6 months | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## Avisheik

*67.6pc women literate in Bangladesh *

The literacy rate of women in Bangladesh is 67.6 percent, said Education Minister Nurul Islam Nahid yesterday.

He said the government has ensured equity in male and female student ratio at primary and secondary levels, yet reducing the drop out rate and ensuring standard education at all levels remain a big challenge, said an official handout.

The minister made the observation when presenting a country paper at the first plenary session of an international conference at Manekshaw Centre's Ashoka Hall at New Delhi in India on the occasion of World Literacy Day.

The conference titled 'Women's literacy for inclusive and sustainable development' was jointly organised by Unesco and the Indian government.

Indian President Pratibha Patil inaugurated the conference.

Nahid said, as per the Dakar Declaration, the government has taken initiative to ensure cent percent enrolment in primary school by 2011 and standard education for all by 2014.

Nigerian Education Minister Ruqayyatu Ahmed Rufa'i presided over the session while State Minister for Indian Human Resources Development Dr D Purandeshwari, Minister for Education and Literacy Department of Pakistan Pir Mazhar-ul Haque, Education Minister of Sri Lanka Bandula Gunawardhana, Deputy Education Minister of Indonesia Fasli Jalal also spoke.


----------



## mil-avia

*Laptop production takes off in Bangladesh today :







Related link : post # 952*


----------



## mil-avia

*Pragoti rolls out new SUV :





*


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> *Bangladeshi engineers built, commissioned and operated nuclear reactors in Pakistan, Argentina, Romania and South Korea (post # 118 of another thread)
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=155349391197321&set=a.155347184530875.42063.155346754530918&type=1&pid=380176&id=155346754530918"]Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission BAEC logo :
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 3 mega-watt TRIGA Mark II Research Reactor operated by Bangladesh Atomic Energy Research Establishment (AERE) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reactor Operation & Maintenance Unit of AERE :
> 
> 
> 
> *




*Two BAEC scientists face music for talking power cut*

Tuesday, 11 October 2011

Dhaka, Oct 10: Two scientists at Bangladesh Atomic Energy Centre Dhaka have been served show-cause notice for talking to media about the 21-day power cut at the Centre. The chairman of the Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission (BAEC), under which the Centre runs, has asked them to explain within seven working days 'why action should not be taken against them' for talking to a television channel on Oct 3.
The seven-day countdown started on Sunday.
The Centre in the Dhaka University area went without power on Sep 13 due to a cable burn.
The no-electricity situation worried the scientists as the Centre provides analytical services like measuring radioactivity in exported and imported food items, and licences to the hospitals and clinics for radiation-emitting installations like x-ray machines.
"Lack of refrigeration can affect functioning of testing mechanism standards, which would then give errors in analytical services," they said, adding, "A wrong measurement could lead to cancellation of an export order, and thus earn bad name to Bangladesh".
But director of the Centre Muhammad Ali told bdews24.com on Oct 2, two days before the power was restored after 21 days that 'it rather saved government's electricity'. "I have personally instructed scientists to preserve their chemicals wherever they can."
Aggrieved by the director's comment, scientists opened their mouth and spoke to some television channels on Oct 3 about the possible damage to the Centre due to the power cut.
At least seven scientists and staff talked to various television channels about the situation, but the Commission's chairman surprisingly chose to served notice to only two of them  Dr Md Manjur Ahsan and Dr AKM Fazle Kibria  in line with the Commission's service rule 53.
Chairman ASM Firoz said he found the two talking to a Bangla Vision news channel on Oct 3 at 7.30pm.
"If there were others, we would ask them also to show cause," he said, adding, "It's tantamount to misconduct, which is a punishable crime."
When asked what they spoke about, he said, they talked without prior permission from the Commission.
The Commission's general conduct rule 53 titled 'fidelity and secrecy' states: "Every employee shall maintain strict secrecy regarding the Commission's affairs and the affairs of its establishments and shall not communicate directly or indirectly to any person information which has come into his possession in the course of his duties whether from official sources or otherwise, unless required to do so by law or directed by a superior officer in the discharge of his duties."
A former chairman of the Commission told bdnews24.com that this rule was applicable to 'classified' issues only, leaking of which could pose threat to country's security.
"Explaining simple power cut situation to media would not fall within the purview of the rule," he said requesting anonymity.
When asked about the explanation of a former chairman, Firoz said, "Ok, then they will say it in the reply."
"They can write whatever they feel like in their response."


----------



## mil-avia

*A trawler carrying sand down the River Turag just west of Dhaka city hit the underwater gas pipe-line of Titas Gas (utility company) in 2009 causing a large fire in the river, the pipe-line was later repaired, the tall chimney belongs to a brick factory :





Related photos in posts # 949 and in # 950*


----------



## mil-avia

*A boat in Padma river, 1280 x 811 pixels :*


----------



## mil-avia

*First pit of Sangu Gas Field abandoned as risky :*

















*Related links : One and Two*


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478;



&#2453;&#2499;&#2474;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2507;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2487; &#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2451; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2477; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;- &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2497;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2433;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;  &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;  &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;! &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;  &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;  &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;



&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2471;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;! &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2447;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2454;&#2463;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2404; &#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;  &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2478; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; 

&#2535;. &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;?

&#2536;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2489;&#2495; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;?

&#2537;. &#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;?



&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2476; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;  &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2489;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2488;, &#2438;&#2439; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2477; &#2438; &#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2437;&#2475; &#2470;&#2503;&#2478; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;! &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2504;&#2486;&#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;? &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; - &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2486; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2510; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2508;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; -



&#2535;.

&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2475;&#2468;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;? &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2541;&#2535; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2479;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;? &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2488;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2460; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2476;&#2503;?



&#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2535;&#2540; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2541; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2489; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2459;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497;&#2480; - &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;-&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2463;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;  &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;! &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;



&#2536;.

&#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2472;&#2507; &#2464;&#2507;&#2433;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2461;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2503;&#2472; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;  &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2461;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2437;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2455;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;  &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;? &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2542; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;  &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;  &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2439;&#2458;&#2465;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;-&#2459;&#2507;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;  &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;! &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;  &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2503; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;  &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;!



&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;  &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2507;: &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2495;&#2451;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;,  &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2465;&#2455;&#2478;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2441;&#2482;&#2463;&#2507; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2447; &#2465;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2469; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2447;&#2463;-&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;-&#2459;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;  &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;-&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;?



&#2537;.

&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487; &#2438;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2476; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;  &#2488;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2458;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2476; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;  &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2487;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496;? &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2465;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2476;? &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2465;&#2503;-&#2453;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2465; &#2475;&#2497;&#2465;&#2503;&#2439; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2437;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;? &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2463;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;? &#2488;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;  &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2468; &#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;?



&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453;&#2467;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2466;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2468;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2465; &#2453;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2468; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;?



&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2486;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;-&#2475;&#2468;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2496;? &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;? &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;? &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2507;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;  &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2497;&#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;, &#2477;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2469; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;



&#2538;.

&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;-&#2478;&#2472;-&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;-&#2478;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;- &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2468; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2455; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;  &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495;&#2404;



&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2497;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;  &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;? &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;?



&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2497;&#2438; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2504;&#2486;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404;

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478;



&#2453;&#2499;&#2474;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2507;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2487; &#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2451; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2477; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#8220;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#8221;- &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2497;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2433;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#8211; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#8211; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;! &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#8211; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#8211; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;



&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#8220;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2471;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#8221; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;! &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2447;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2454;&#2463;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2404; &#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#8211; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2478; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#8211;

&#2535;. &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;?

&#2536;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2489;&#2495; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;?

&#2537;. &#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;?



&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2476; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#8211; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#8220;&#2438;&#2439; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2489;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2488;, &#2438;&#2439; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2477; &#2438; &#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2437;&#2475; &#2470;&#2503;&#2478;&#8221; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;! &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2504;&#2486;&#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;? &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472;&#2496; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; - &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2486; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2510; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2508;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; -



&#2535;.

&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2475;&#2468;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;? &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2541;&#2535; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2479;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;? &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2488;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2460; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2476;&#2503;?



&#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#8217; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2535;&#2540; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2541; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2489; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2459;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497;&#2480; - &#2447;&#2439; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2460; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;-&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2463;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#8211; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;! &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;



&#2536;.

&#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2472;&#2507; &#2464;&#2507;&#2433;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2461;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2503;&#2472; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#8211; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2461;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2437;&#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2455;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#8211; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;? &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2542; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#8216;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#8217; &#8211; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#8211; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2439;&#2458;&#2465;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;-&#2459;&#2507;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#8211; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2488;&#2508;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;! &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#8211; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2503; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#8211; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;!



&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2451;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#8211; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2507;: &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#8216;&#2469;&#2495;&#2451;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480;&#8217; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#8216; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2465;&#2455;&#2478;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#8217; &#2478;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2441;&#2482;&#2463;&#2507; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2447; &#2465;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#8216;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2469;&#8217; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2447;&#2463;-&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;-&#2459;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2482;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#8211; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;-&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;?



&#2537;.

&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2487; &#2438;&#2480; &#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2451; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2488;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2476; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#8211; &#2488;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2458;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2476; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#8211; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2504;&#2487;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2496;? &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2465;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2476;? &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2465;&#2503;-&#2453;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2465; &#2475;&#2497;&#2465;&#2503;&#2439; &#2454;&#2480;&#2458; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2437;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;? &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2465;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2463;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;? &#2488;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#8216;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#8217; &#8211; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2468; &#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;?



&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453;&#2467;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2466;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2468;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2465; &#2453;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2455;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2468; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;?



&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;? &#2486;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;-&#2475;&#2468;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2496;? &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;? &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2463;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;? &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2507;&#2434;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#8211; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2497;&#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;, &#2477;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2471;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2469; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;



&#2538;.

&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2437;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2489;-&#2478;&#2472;-&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;-&#2478;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;- &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2468; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497;&#2455; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#8211; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495;&#2404;



&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2454;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#8211; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;? &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;?



&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2438; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2504;&#2486;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404;


----------



## Zabaniyah

Rumanas husband found dead in prison cell

Hasan Sayeed Sumon, who allegedly tortured and blinded his wife Rumana Manzur, a Dhaka University teacher, was found dead in his prison cell at Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University Monday morning.

Police said Sumon's body was found in the bathroom of the prison cell around 6:00am.

Talking to The Daily Star, Officer-in-Charge of Shahbagh Police Station Rezaul Karim could not say immediately whether it was an incident of suicide.

Sumon's body will be taken to Dhaka Medical College morgue for autopsy, the police officer added.

Earlier, Rumana lost her eyesight as Sumon allegedly pushed his fingers into her eyes in an incident that took place at her parents house in Dhanmondi on June 5. She also claimed that he gnawed on her nose, cheek, lips, throat and head.

According to Rumana, , an assistant professor of the International Relations department of Dhaka University, her husband used to frequently assault her during their 10-year conjugal life.

A case was filed against Sumon with Dhanmondi Police Station on June 6 and he was arrested from his relative's house in the capital's Mugda area on June 15.

Rumanas husband found dead in prison cell


----------



## neolithic

*New straddle carriers of Chittagong port :



 

Related link*


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabaniya said:


> Rumana&#8217;s husband found dead in prison cell
> 
> Hasan Sayeed Sumon, who allegedly tortured and blinded his wife Rumana Manzur, a Dhaka University teacher, was found dead in his prison cell at Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University Monday morning.
> 
> Police said Sumon's body was found in the bathroom of the prison cell around 6:00am.
> 
> Talking to The Daily Star, Officer-in-Charge of Shahbagh Police Station Rezaul Karim could not say immediately whether it was an incident of suicide.
> 
> Sumon's body will be taken to Dhaka Medical College morgue for autopsy, the police officer added.
> 
> Earlier, Rumana lost her eyesight as Sumon allegedly pushed his fingers into her eyes in an incident that took place at her parents&#8217; house in Dhanmondi on June 5. She also claimed that he gnawed on her nose, cheek, lips, throat and head.
> 
> According to Rumana, , an assistant professor of the International Relations department of Dhaka University, her husband used to frequently assault her during their 10-year conjugal life.
> 
> A case was filed against Sumon with Dhanmondi Police Station on June 6 and he was arrested from his relative's house in the capital's Mugda area on June 15.
> 
> Rumana&#8217;s husband found dead in prison cell



*bro, i came across a hilarious zionist propaganda..... still laughing...... They accused Revolutionary Guard for the kill. lol *

_The mystery behind well-planned murder of Hassan Sayeed Sumon, the ex husband of Rumana Monzur is gradually getting unearthed through investigation of Bangladeshi intelligence and crime detection agencies. Police has already confiscated the rope and the polythene bag, which were used in murdering Sayeed through suffocation. Officer in charge of Shahbagh Police Station, Rezaul Karim has also endorsed the fact of confiscating ropes and polythene bag from inside the prison cell, which is suspected to have been used in suffocating Sayeed. It may be mentioned here that, specific marks were found in the hands of the deadbody of Hassan Sayeed Sumon, which proved that, his hands were tied before the murder. Eleven prison guards have been already withdrawn following this incident and jail authorities are initiating department action against them.

It may be mentioned here that, Rumana Monzur's family claim that her ex husband goggled her eyes and lodged criminal case against Hassan Sayeed Sumon for such offense. Hassan had been in prison since he was arrested months back. But, despite repeated requests from the Detective Branch of Bangladesh Police, Rumana's family failed to provide medical evidence of foreign experts stating she has lost sights of her both eyes following the alleged attack by her ex husband.

Rumana Monzur, a teacher of Dhaka University is now a student at University of British Columbia in Canada.

Meanwhile, Faruk Sayeed Shawon, younger brother of late Hassan Sayeed Sumon told reporters that, superintendent of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical College University [PG Hospital] entered the prison cell at 2:30 am on Sunday [December 4, 2011] along with some unidentified people and stayed there for almost an hour. Hours after they left, Hassan Sayeed's dead body was recovered from the prison cell. According to prison rules, no one is allowed to enter the prison cell during such late hours, unless any emergency.

Faruk Sayeed Shawon said, after going to Canada for higher studies, Rumana Monzur entered into extra-marital affairs with an Iranian youth named Navid Taher Bin, who is 10 year's younger than Rumana. Faruk claimed to have lots of photographs and emails of Rumana Monzur and her boyfriend Navid Taher Bin, which clearly proves that they were having immoral and illicit relations. In most of these emails, Rumana Monzur were using extremely offensive vulgar, which once again would show her nasty state of mind. It may be mentioned here that, Rumana Monzur removed her Facebook account since arrest of Hassan Sayeed, as her Facebook account was containing several evidences of her immoral relations with the Iranian youth Navid Taher Bin.

Faruk Sayeed Shawon claimed that Rumana's eyes are not damaged but she is pretending to be blind.

Hasina Kabir, mother of late Hassan Sayeed Sumon claimed that Rumana Monzur and her family members have hands behind the murder of her son. She said, Rumana earlier mixed 110 sleeping pills in fruit juice and tried to kill Hassan Sayeed with it.

Bangladeshi intelligence agencies are also investigating the possibility of any hands of Rumana's Iranian boyfriend behind this murder. It may be mentioned here that, a large number of Iranian students are studying both at Dhaka University as well as various medical colleges in the country. A large section of such students are connected to Iran's radical Islamist groups as well as Revolutionary Guard. Father of Rumana's Iranian boyfriend is also a member of the Revolutionary Guard in Iran.

Following the murder of Hassan Sayeed, Rumana Monzur is trying to use the public relations department of University of British Columbia in twisting the Canadian media in her favor. She also is making frantic bids in permanently settling in Canada._

Iranians behind murder inside Bangladesh prison! :: Weekly Blitz


----------



## Al-zakir

Faarhan said:


> a large number of Iranian students are studying both at Dhaka University as well as various medical colleges in the country.



Farhan, you are a medical student so is it true?


----------



## kobiraaz

^^^ seen a lot of indian kashmiri pakistani nepalese lankan malaysian in medical colleges, but no iranian. I dont know about DU though, they have handsome amount of Palestinians. Islamic university of tech must have some Iranians.


----------



## Zabaniyah

There's no need for Iranians to come here really. They already have a world-class medical research sector. Hell did you hear? They recently even brought down a US stealth UAV 

Let the so-called "Zionists" huff and puff all they want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Zabaniya said:


> *There's no need for Iranians to come here really.* They already have a world-class medical research sector. Hell did you hear? They recently even brought down a US stealth UAV
> 
> Let the so-called "Zionists" huff and puff all they want



Well unless we have a Bangladeshi Iranian citizen in the waveform.
Speaking of which I just remembered theres two of my friend ,
Bangladeshi Origin born in Tehran.

Hmmm......


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> There's no need for Iranians to come here really. They already have a world-class medical research sector. Hell did you hear? They recently even brought down a US stealth UAV
> 
> Let the so-called "Zionists" huff and puff all they want



Well Iranian students arranged a procession in Dhaka after the last election debacle and protest in Iran supporting the opposition. I dont know where did they study though. There are Iranians in Bangladesh. I do come across Iranian girls in Uttara once in a while and they can be easily identifiable through their long dressup.


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Well Iranian students arranged a procession in Dhaka after the last election debacle and protest in Iran supporting the opposition. I dont know where did they study though. There are Iranians in Bangladesh. I do come across Iranian girls in Uttara once in a while and they can be easily identifiable through their long dressup.


All the palestinian girls of Dhaka Uni lives in Uttara together in sector 4........ I guess you came across them....


----------



## neolithic

*National Mausoleum in Savar town on Victory Day 16 December 2011 :*





*Related links : one and two.*


----------



## neolithic

*Bengal leopard cats in North America*


----------



## kobiraaz

Well i was talking about this incident earlier in another thread from where my friend called me. They went there peacefully. Suddenly police charged on them. All my friends entered into a house and took shelter on the roof top..... 

1 dead in Motijheel bomb blast | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## neolithic

*National E-Info Portal / &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2439;-&#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487; :*


----------



## Zabaniyah

> *BAF aircraft catches fire in Sylhet*
> 
> A cargo aircraft of Bangladesh Air Force caught fire Monday afternoon at Osmani International Airport in Sylhet.
> 
> Firemen of the airport managed to douse the fire immediately after it broke out in its engine in the noon due to technical glitch, Abdul Hafiz, airport manager, told The Daily Star.
> 
> No casualties were reported, our Sylhet correspondent reported quoting the airport manager.



Source: BAF aircraft catches fire in Sylhet


----------



## kobiraaz

AN32? C130?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Faarhan said:


> AN32? C130?



C-130 
Air force plane catches fire | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Oh well, at least there were no casualties or that the aircraft got totaled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;
&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;

&#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;-&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2468; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2488;&#2463;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2507;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2480;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2475;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2451; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2453;&#2458;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2471;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2451;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2541; &#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2508;&#2488;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2451;&#2439;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; (&#2480;.) &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2488;&#2463;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2535; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2508;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460; &#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2475;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2475;&#2497;&#2460; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2460;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2404; 
&#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2535;&#2542; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2486;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2508;&#2488;&#2496;&#2404; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2508;&#2488;&#2496;&#2439; &#2472;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2463;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2463;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2524; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2508;&#2488;&#2496; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; 
&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2488;&#2463;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2470;&#2508;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2474;&#2470;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2470;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2535;&#2540; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2543;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2482;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480 &#2439;&#2472;&#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2475;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2451;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;, &#2475;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2477;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2488; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2447;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2488;&#2463;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2456;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2465;&#2497;, &#2447;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2475;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2447;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476; &#2438;&#2480;&#2447;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2447;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2488;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2541; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2465; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470; &#2458;&#2495;&#2475; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2465;&#2503;&#2477;&#2495;&#2465;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2451 &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2472;&#2507; &#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2482;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2467;&#2464;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2507;&#2527;&#2495;&#2434; &#2541;&#2540;&#2541;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2542; &#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2463; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2538; &#2488;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2475;&#2451; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2447;&#2439; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527; &#2535;&#2538; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; 
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496; &#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2538;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2540; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2536;&#2537;&#2538;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463; &#2453;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2453;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2497;, &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2451; &#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;, &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2527;&#2495;&#2434; &#2541;&#2540;&#2541; &#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2465;&#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2438;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;-&#2542; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467; &#2451; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2404;


Daily Amardesh -????, ???????? ?? ???????? ????, ?? ??? ????, ? ??? ???? ?????


yeah! Islamer naam o nishana Bangladesh teke hatow. Ki bobe Islam diye. Ami nejeke Lanat janai Bangladeshi hoower jonno.


----------



## Zabaniyah

> *MP Kamal Majumder assaults TV reporter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruling Awami League lawmaker Kamal Ahmed Majumder assaulted a female television journalist at Monipur High School and College at Mirpur in the capital yesterday.
> 
> The incident happened when Aparna Singha, staff reporter of Rtv, along with cameraman Syed Haider and another reporter Shahin Parvez went to the school at around 11:30am to seek Kamal's comment on the school authority's decision to charge admission fees way beyond the amount fixed by the government.
> 
> Kamal, elected from Dhaka-15 (Kafrul-Ibrahimpur), is president of the school managing committee.
> 
> Television footage showed Kamal Majumder striking Aparna's hand and pushing her aside, saying, "Keep it [the microphone] awaykeep it away." The lawmaker was also heard calling her "stupid" and ordering some men surrounding him to "slap her".
> 
> Aparna received primary treatment at Dhaka Medical College Hospital, Rtv authorities said.
> 
> Talking to The Daily Star over the phone, Aparna said, "He [Kamal] behaved very aggressively and pushed me aside. He used such a dirty language that I cannot utter it."
> 
> Resentment has been among guardians, who alleged that the school authorities had been charging between Tk 20,000 and 26,500 for admission in class I-X. The government-fixed fee for admission in all private schools is Tk 5,000.
> 
> Receiving complaints from some guardians, the Rtv team went to the school to make a report on the matter.
> 
> Osman Gani Babul, Rtv's Mirpur correspondent who was present at the time, said security guards of the school tried to obstruct them from entering the school but they still managed to go inside to talk to the authorities about the allegation.
> 
> School principal Farhad Hossain drove them out as soon as they entered his room and asked about the additional fees, Osman alleged. He added that some employees of the school engaged in heated arguments with them and asked them to leave the premises.
> 
> When Kamal came to the school at around 11:30am, Aparna and her colleagues, who were waiting outside the gate, sought his comment on the high admission fee. At this, Kamal pushed Aparna and her cameraman aside.
> 
> Journalists of other media houses and another team of Rtv rushed to the spot on hearing the news. Kamal's men aggressively advanced toward them, witnesses said.
> 
> At one stage, Kamal entered the school premises. When he came out about an hour later, reporters asked him why he had misbehaved with Aparna.
> 
> At this, he and some men around him were heard screaming, "Shoot themshoot them."
> 
> A number of reporters lay down in front of Kamal's Pajero vehicle when he tried to leave the school without answering their questions, forcing him to retreat.
> 
> Qazi Wazed Ali, officer-in-charge of Mirpur Police Station, said Kamal was escorted out of the school at around 2:45pm.
> 
> Meanwhile, Education Minister Nurul Islam Nahid regretted the assault on Aparna, saying such behaviour is "totally unacceptable" from a lawmaker.
> 
> "I'm sorry and saddened by the incident," he said at a press briefing.
> 
> The education ministry formed a three-member committee to probe the incident.
> 
> At an instant press conference in the school, Kamal, however, refuted the allegation of having struck Aparna's wrist.
> 
> I have just recovered from illness and still cannot stand up. How can I sprain her hand? he said.
> 
> Contacted by The Daily Star, he said, I'm too sick to even lift a cell phone. How can I assault her in this physical condition?
> 
> He, however, admitted that he had pushed Aparna aside. As soon as I reached the school gate, she held out a microphone in front of my face and started filming me. I refused to talk at the moment and pushed her aside.
> 
> He accused the Rtv camera crew of filming him without his permission.
> 
> On the matter of additional fees, he claimed that the education minister had given him the go-ahead considering the fact that other private institutions had also increased their fees.
> 
> The fee was fixed in consultation with the guardians, he claimed.
> 
> Later in the evening, the lawmaker at a talk show on Mohonatv, which he owns, criticised journalists for their "aggressive attitude and their conspiracy against him in the name of journalism".
> 
> On the show titled "information terrorism: conspiracy of capitalist mass media," discussants, including the school principal and the assistant principal of the school, blasted the Rtv reporter for "conspiring to tarnish the image of the school".



MP Kamal Majumder assaults TV reporter


----------



## integra

*The end of a visionary*

It is truly the end of an era, and a remarkable one at that. 

Samson H Chowdhury leaves behind an unmatched legacy of entrepreneurship and industrialisation and one of the country's largest conglomerates, known for its ethical business, that are certain to inspire many others in the years to come.

The business icon died yesterday around 10:20am at Raffles Hospital in Singapore owing to old-age complications. He was 86.

He was a role model for young entrepreneurs who could see in him innovation, leadership and perseverance in creating a market and make a success of it, said Anis Ud Dowla, chairman of ACI Group. 

He was a rare example of honesty in business, recalled a depressed Anis, a long-time friend of the deceased.

Samson leaves behind three sons, Samuel H Chowdhury, Tapan Chowdhury, a former caretaker government adviser, and Anjan Chowdhury, daughter Ratna Patra, wife Anita Chowdhury and a very large number of admirers to mourn his death.

VISIONARY ENTREPRENEUR
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has expressed deep shock at the death of Square Group chairman Samson H Chowdhury.

In a message, she said the nation had lost a visionary entrepreneur and an industrialist. Samson H Chowdhury has made immense contributions to the development of various industrial sectors in the country.

Hasina prayed for the eternal peace of the departed soul and conveyed her profound sympathy to the members of the bereaved family.

Born on February 25, 1926 in Pabna, Samson H Chowdhury was the eldest child of EH Chowdhury and Latika Chowdhury. His siblings included five brothers and a sister. 

Educated in Mymensingh and Kolkata, he also obtained a diploma in management from a Harvard University school.

Samson Chowdhury, son of a medical officer in an outdoor dispensary in Pabna, started a small pharmacy in the district's Ataikula village in 1952. 

That move was followed by his venturing into a pharmaceutical company in partnership with three friends in 1958.

The company was named Square. He was to explain the genesis of the name of the firm thus, It was started by four friends and also because it signifies accuracy and perfection, meaning quality. 

Square Pharma became the market leader among all national and multinational companies in 1985.

Looking farther ahead, he made his entry into other industries -- from textiles to consumer goods, banking and insurance, agro vet products, information technology, media and herbal medicine -- to help the country grow with local products.

The Square Group has at present an annual turnover of $781 million (2009-10) or over Tk 6,000 crore, according to Dun and Bradstreet Rating Agency Bangladesh. The group employs over 33,000 people.

Samson Chowdhury is considered to have been different from other top businessmen in the country in his approach to business in that he always put people's welfare at the centre of entrepreneurship. Throughout his career, he remained above controversy of any kind. 

He received awards from the revenue board for being one of the highest taxpayers.

While big family-owned companies are still shy about going to the stockmarket and sharing their hard-earned profits with others, he did the reverse in 1995. The public hold over 39 percent stakes in Square Pharmaceuticals. Square Textile, too, has been in the capital market as a listed company since 2002. 

He is a legend and the most respected businessman in the country, said Ali Reza Iftekhar, managing director of Eastern Bank. Whatever he started he made it the best.

Every bank felt honoured to give him loans. Banks no more have such transparent and committed customers in the country, said Iftekhar, citing his 26 years' experience in banking.

During the Liberation War, 1971, Samson sheltered freedom fighters and supported them with medicines. He did lot of philanthropic work, both in his ancestral home in Pabna and Dhaka. But he is someone who did all these outside the glare of the spotlight.

A former president of Metropolitan Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Samson served as the chairman of Transparency International Bangladesh in 2004-2007, besides holding a number of key positions in local and international organisations.

He was adjudged the Best Entrepreneur of the Country for the Year 2000-2001 by The Daily Star and DHL. The American Chamber in Bangladesh honoured him as Business Executive of the Year in 1998. 

He was founder president of Bangladesh Association of Publicly Listed Companies and vice-president of International Chamber of Commerce, Bangladesh. He was also the chairman of Central Depository Bangladesh Ltd.

Samson served Bangladesh Aushad Shilpa Samity as adviser and president. He was the president of Bangladesh Herbal Products Manufacturing Association and chairman of Mutual Trust Bank.

In his passing, the country has lost a leading business figure; and 33,000 employees of Square Group have lost a caring father figure. He was a source of inspiration for all of them.

He had the same lunch at the same venue with the employees. He never made any differentiation, said Fakhrul Hasan, senior manager of Square Pharmaceuticals.

He had no record of misbehaviour with any of his colleagues. 

The group has decided to keep its factories shut tomorrow in honour of its chairman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

^A great man indeed. He'll be missed.


----------



## neolithic

*Beach water reflection and fishing boat, Cox's Bazar district, 2009 :* 


*1600 × 1071 pixels


Related photos.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*A river dredger with water reflection :





Related water reflection image in previous post # 1020.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*3 new fuel-saving dredgers to join BIWTA fleet*
13 January 2012

Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA) will add three new fuel-saving computerised dredgers to its present fleet to maitain smooth navigability of river routes in the country,officials said.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is expected to inagurate the function of three dredgers at the old ferry ghat at Aricha river port in Manikganj on January 18,2012.

The minsitry of shipping held a meetitng Thursday in this connection. Shipping Minister Shahjahan Khan presided over the meeting at his Secretariat office.

The meeting was informed that following the approval of ECNEC, a work order was given to Mrs Vosta LMG- Karnaphuli Joint Venture Ltd on October 22,2009 and a contract was signed on Octorber 26,2009. 

The two comapanies have jointly built two dredgers which are now engaged in experimental dredging in Paturia- Daulatdia areas. The cost of the two dredgers were Tk 383.5 million. 

A 18? cutter suction dredger was also jointly built by Mrs Bosta LMG- Karnaphuli Joint Venture Ltd at a cost of Tk 191.7 million following a work order on October 13,2009 and the contract was signed on October 26, 2009.

The three new dredgers would bring dynamism in the activitives of river dredging. After the inclusion of the three new dredgers, the capacity of dredging of BIWTA would increase to 5.0 million cubic metres from 2.0 million cubic metres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Gulistan-Jatrabari elevated road construction work, photo location : Jatrabari intersection, Dhaka city. Four photos shot by Shoaib Mithun 3:30 AM, 18 January 2012 :














*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Incepta unleashes first vaccine plant*
Wed, Jan 18th, 2012

Savar, Jan 18 (bdnews24.com)Drug major Incepta Pharmaceuticals Ltd on Wednesday launched the first vaccine facility capable of large scale production in Bangladesh, aiming to provide millions with cheaper shots and save billions in foreign currency.

The launch of the nearly Tk 2 billion state-of-the-art wing dawns a new era in the drug industry that could so far meet 97 percent of local demands, except vaccines.

Health and family welfare minister A F M Ruhal Haque formally inaugurated the highly technology dependent Incepta Vaccine Ltd at Zirabo in Savar on the capital's outskirts amid admiration by health policymakers and experts.

"It's a great opening for our people. People of our country had to buy these vaccines at high prices earlier. Now they will get it at cheaper rate," the minister said.

He took time to congratulate the company on its 'timely cooperation' to strengthen the government's vaccination programmes.

The government carries out vaccination through its Expanded Programme on Immunisation that needs to buy nearly 90 million vaccines every year from abroad.

According to EPI, the government has to buy $ 20 million worth of vaccines per year apart from support from Global Alliance for Vaccines and Immunisation.

The health minister said: "We have to buy vaccines from international market, if we get it from here why will we buy those from abroad?"

"We have the capacity to produce 18 million vaccines a year right now," said Abdul Muktadir, the managing director of Incepta, once a plucky upstart that is now an industry behemoth with a marked global presence.

Muktadir spearheads the company with strong local roots that started its venture in 1999 with 30 staff. Twelve years on, it employs more than 6,000 people and the annual turnover exceeded Tk 8 billion of the total Tk 70 billion pharmaceutical market shared by 250 companies.

Incepta has been ranked by Intercontinental Marketing Services as second best pharmaceutical firm in Bangladesh since 2008 and the fastest growing among the top five manufacturing companies. It produces 250 generic in 650 dosage forms and was the first to take initiative to produce insulin in Bangladesh.

The pharma giant now exports drugs to 35 countries including a Central American country and will export to UK shortly, marketing manager E H Arefin Ahmed said.

"We try our best sincerely and honestly," Muktadir told bdnews24.com. "We always try to fill up the therapeutic gaps in the market by providing newer and modern medicines."

Muktadir said their vaccine plant is completely independent. "Even we generate our own electricity," he said and added that there is farm to rear animal for vaccine testing.

The MD said they will follow comply WHO standard in the production of vaccines.

Incepta Vaccine has been producing vaccines for typhoid, rabies and tetanus since June 2011 even though it was formally launched on Wednesday. It plans to manufacture Hepatitis-B, Polio, Measles, Rubella, and Tetanus antitoxin, Pentavalent and other necessary vaccines in near future.

Muktadir said locally manufactured vaccines will help to save billions in foreign currencies and will also make the products available in the local market.

"There are also doubts about the potency of vaccines as it is difficult to maintain cold chain during transportation," he said. The good news, he said, is that they developed a system to maintain required temperature during supply that requires vaccines to be transported from their fully automated cold room to cold chain box.

"We have modern and high performance cold vans to transport (vaccines) from the central store to places across the country," he said.

A vaccine expert, Prof Nazrul Islam who visited the company's manufacturing plant, told bdnews24.com that it's beginning of a new era.

"It (vaccine production) should start from somewhere. They (Incepta) did it. It's wonderful."

Acting director general of the Directorate General of Health Services A F M Saiful Islam said Incepta deserves congratulations for their effort. "But I would like to urge them to keep (vaccine) prices at an affordable level for the poor."

National Professor M R Khan said he first brought vaccines for the children in 1965. "I have been dreaming of the day to see Bangladesh can produce vaccine. It happened today."

Health secretary Mohammad Humayun Kabir said it would ease the government's effort to reach vaccine to all. He sought Incepta's support in using their cold chain in the districts.

Popular Pharmaceuticals Ltd produces vaccine on a limited scale.

Scare of the avian influenza and swine flu and new emerging infections like SARS and the introduction of cancer and rotavirus vaccines have led to phenomenal growth in the vaccine market in the last few years.

The global vaccine market sales were worth $ 27.6 billion by the end of 2011. Pandemic influenza vaccines were the best selling vaccines with sales of over $ 5 billion followed by hepatitis B vaccines.

Cancer vaccines and vaccines for allergy, asthma and smoking cessation are potential blockbusters, according to a global research firm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*3 orgs signed MoU
Rural manpower to access in labour market*
27 Jan 2012

DHAKA: Three organizations signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Thursday to ensure easy entrance of rural people in labour market of the country.

Support to Bangladesh, known as programme under Access to information of Prime Minister Office (PMO), local government engineering department and Ikarus InfoTech Ltd signed the deal. 

Access to information programme project director Md. Nazrul Islam Khan, LGED deputy secretary Shamima Nargis and Ikarus Info Tech managing director M A Mukti Chowdhury signed the deal on behalf of respective side. 

Regarding the deal, Access to information programme project director Md. Nazrul Islam Khan said, &#8220;Union Parishad Information Service Centers (UISC) were set up in 4,501 UPs across the country for the development of lifestyle and livelihood of rural people and bring them under information technology network. 

He also said, &#8220;Many rural people had no access in lobour market for lack of proper facilities. They will get the opportunity to enter in labour market through using information technology of UISC.&#8221; 

Ikarus Info Tech managing director M A Mukti Chowdhury said, &#8220;Under the deal, literate and illiterate rural people will get necessary help to enter lobour market.

&#8220;The initiative will keep special contribution in poverty reduction from rural areas,&#8221; he added. 

As per the MoU, Ikarus Info Tech will extend its information service centers in 500 unions.


----------



## Al-zakir

Mass uprising if CG not returned: Khaleda 
Mon, Jan 30th, 2012 8:41 pm BdST 








Dhaka, Jan 30 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;BNP chief Khaleda Zia on Monday reiterated her party's stance of not taking part in any national elections under a government led by a political party. 

In a brief address before setting off for a mass procession in Dhaka, the opposition leader threatened that the incumbents would be unseated by a mass uprising if the caretaker government was not reinstated. 

Beginning around 4.15pm from the party's headquarter in Naya Paltan, the procession covered Kakrail, Shantinagar, Malibagh and Mouchak before finishing at Moghbazar at around 5pm. Khaleda, who was in a car at the middle of the procession, reached there around 6.15pm. 

"There is still some time left. Reinstate the caretaker government, or else the people will take you down in uprising," Khaleda said in her address. 

She called on the people to make BNP's Dhaka grand rally on Mar 12 a success. 

"On Mar 12 the people of the nation will be in Dhaka. From that rally I will announce important programmes," Khaleda said. 

The former prime minister said there would be 'three times as many people' in the rally. "So pick where you will run while there's still time," she told the government. 

Khaleda called on those 'in the Awami League who loved the country' to join her 'Dhaka Chalo' march on Mar 12, and said, "Save your country and save yourselves." 

She had earlier declared plans to hold this countrywide public procession on Jan 29. But the programme was postponed for a day after Dhaka metropolitan unit of Awami League also called for a rally the same day and the police imposed Section 144, banning all gatherings in the capital on Sunday apprehending law and order crisis. 

The opposition party's processions in other metropolitan cities, including Chittagong, Rajshahi and Barisal, were also postponed after the police there imposed similar restrictions. 

Khaleda blamed the government for Sunday's four deaths in clashes between the police and opposition protesters. She said there would be protest programmes in every district on Tuesday and prayers at every mosque on Feb 3. 

bdnews24.com/sm/sh/bd/2134h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*The eight education boards :*




*Related link.*


----------



## neolithic

*Intermediate and Secondary Education Boards official site.*


----------



## neolithic

*Photo taken in Teknaf: boats in Naf river and hills of Arakan in distance :


960 × 626 pixels 


Related link : post # 1020. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

*More artifacts discovered in Mahasthangarh*

Archaeologists discovered an earthen wall and different objects of the *Maurya, Gupta and Pal dynasties *in Mahasthangarh archaeological site of Bogra district last week.

The five-member team of Department of Archaeology Bangladesh began excavating the site on January 20.

The wall, believed to be of the Maurya dynasty (321-185 BC), was at the southern part of Mahasthangarh, an ancient fortified city, said the department's former director general, Dr Shafiqul Alam.

On the western end, terracotta plaques, potsherds and an engraved stone pole, usually used to bar doors, all of the Northern Black Polished Ware culture (700-200 BC), and decorated bricks and mud cells of the three periods were unearthed, he added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

*Rumour of iron mine in Atrai River in Dinajpur*


The banks of Atrai River in Khansama upazila under the district sees thronging of curious people from different areas of Dinajpur and adjacent districts as news about the presence of several hills with iron particles in the river spread in the last two weeks.

During a visit to the spot on Monday, this correspondent saw people collecting 'stone-like' mud from small hills in the riverbed. Many of them were using magnets, confirming the presence of iron in the mud that is much harder and heavier than usual mud.

Such mud and iron particles can be found in a few hills having 'hard to break' rocks with different colours including brownish and black in five kilometre area of Atrai River from Jyontiaghat of Khansama upazila to Dhanirdanga of Kaharol upazila in Dinajpur district, locals said.

"The hills have remained unchanged although river current causes erosion in the area," said Anju Ara Begum, 40, a resident on the riverbank at Guliyara village under Bhabki union of Khansama upazila.

"When a magnet is moved on the sands of the river, it gets covered with particles of iron," said Md Abdur Razzak, another resident of the area.

"Presence of iron particles in the riverbed is now obvious," said Md Shafiqul Islam, chairman of Bhabki union parishad under Khansma upazila, who visited the area several times after hearing the matter about two weeks ago. 

Showing some collected stone-like mud that is much heavier than that from other areas, Nawsad Hossain, a visitor from Thakurgaon district said, "I could not believe it until I saw it myself."

"Primary observation suggests that iron mine may exist in the area. However, extensive tests are needed to ascertain the matter," Dr Shahadat Hossain Khan, professor of soil science department of Hajee Danesh Science and Technology University in Dinajpur, said after visiting the spot on Tuesday. 

Md ATM Ziaul Islam, upazila nirbahi officer of Khansama, said, "We have collected samples after detection of iron particles in the riverbed. It will be sent to different departments for test soon."


----------



## Zabaniyah

Power crisis to go by 2014: Muhith

Finance Minister AMA Muhith said on Saturday that power crisis of the country will be resolved in the next two years.

The minister said this while inaugurating the country&#8217;s biggest shipyard named &#8216;Khan Brothers Shipbuilding&#8217; at Gazaria in Munshiganj, reports our district correspondent.

Ensuring electricity supply to the country&#8217;s industries is one of the main pledges of the present government, he said, adding: &#8220;The government is working on it.&#8221;

Industries Minister Dilip Barua, FBCCI President AK Azad and Danish Ambassador Svend Olling were also present at the programme.

The shipyard started its journey on Saturday by handing over a tourist vessel to tour agency &#8216;Tiger Tours Limited&#8217;.

The international standard vessel has the capacity to generate power by using windmill and solar panel, the authorities said.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=36203

2014?


----------



## Al-zakir

Saudi rules out fresh hiring from Bangladesh 
By Mizan Rahman
Dhaka

Saudi Arabia authorities are closely observing Bangladeshi expatriate workers as some of them were allegedly involved in various criminal offences in the Gulf kingdom, according to a Bangladesh minister.
&#8220;At the moment they (Saudis) are not willing to recruit workers from Bangladesh until the crime tendency among Bangladeshi workers goes down,&#8221; Expatriates&#8217; Welfare and Overseas Employment Minister Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain told reporters at Shahjalal International Airport in Dhaka yesterday on his return from the Gulf country.
Mosharraf, who led a six-member delegation to Saudi Arabia, said involvement in crimes by a few Bangladeshi workers has damaged the image of the country.
&#8220;During a meeting with Saudi Labour Minister Adel Fakieh, I informed him that we have taken various steps, including the registration of the overseas-bound workers and issuance of smart card, to ensure that men with criminal background can not go to Saudi Arabia or any other country for jobs,&#8221; Mosharraf said.
He said if a smart card is scanned, all information of the card-holder will be available.
Mosharraf invited the Saudi labour minister to visit Bangladesh to see the recruiting process and training programmes for the workers who are going abroad for jobs. Besides, if the Saudi authorities have any suggestions, that will be considered, he added.
The minister also met with two Saudi princes and two governors.
The two sides agreed to form a joint working group comprising officials of the labour and manpower, home affairs, and foreign affairs ministries of the two countries. The joint working group will meet once in three months by rotation in Dhaka and Riyadh to discuss issues related to export of manpower.
At present, nearly 2mn Bangladeshi workers are employed in Saudi Arabia.
Asked about the presence of Burmese Rohingya people in Saudi Arabia, Mosharraf said the Saudi side told them that about 600,000 Rohingya workers were staying in Saudi Arabia. Of them, some Burmese nationals entered Saudi Arabia with Bangladesh passports.
Mosharraf said Saudi market for Bangladeshi workers was not completely shut. Last year 15,000 Bangladeshi workers went to Saudi Arabia, he informed.
He said the Saudi government is building five mega cities and they would need huge local and foreign workers for those projects. 


Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - SriLanka/Bangladesh


----------



## Al-zakir

Zabaniya said:


> Power crisis to go by 2014: Muhith



Did he find the magic lamp of _Aladdin _? Total retard and shame to Sylhet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

follow up report

*Presence of iron ore in Atrai likely, say experts*


Experts of Barapukuria Coal Mine Company Ltd (BCMCL) and Hajee Danesh Science and Technology University in Dinajpur have primarily detected the presence of iron ore in Atrai riverbed at Guliyara village in Khansama upazila under the district.

Dr Shahadat Hossain Khan, professor of soil science department of HSTU, engineer Quamruzzaman, managing director (MD) of Barapukuria Coal Mine Company Ltd (BCMCL), Mir Mohammad Abdul Hannan, deputy general manager (Geology) of BCMCL, visited the spot on Monday afternoon.

The experts, who observed the site for an hour, told this correspondent yesterday that their primary observation suggests presence of iron ore in Atrai riverbed.

However, geological survey is required to determine the presence and quantity of iron ore in the riverbed and underground and mark the area, they said. 

"Our primary observation suggests that the 'iron ore' area is not big," said Dr Shahadat Hossain Khan. 

Dr Shahadat, who visited the area earlier, collected sample from Atrai riverbed and conducted a laboratory test at HSTU. The test detected presence of iron at the sample. 

"But we are yet to ascertain the rate of iron ore there," he said.

Mir Mohammad Abdul Hannan, a geologist of BCMCL, said, "To me it seems that the iron ore found in the bed of Atrai River was transported with the incoming water flow from places in Nepal and India."

BCMCL MD Quamruzzaman said, "The presence of iron ore in the area is obvious. But we need more tests to be sure and to determine the percentage of iron there. I will discuss the matter with officials of Geological Survey of Bangladesh within a few days."

Curious people started thronging the area after hearing that 'iron-like' stones were found in the bed of Atrai River three weeks ago.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

forget rivers and fishes, well not fishes, but let's get tough and dig some mines....


----------



## illusion8

*Bangladeshis caught in London Olympics jobs con*

DHAKA: Bangladesh police said on Thursday they had launched a manhunt for a suspected fraudster accused of taking thousands of dollars from his countrymen in return for promises of jobs at the 2012 London Olympics. 

Jon Chowdhury allegedly tricked a charity based in a southeastern tribal area into believing that he was an international coordinator for the Olympics and was looking for volunteers for the Games. 

"He used the London Olympics logo in all the letters he sent to me, saying that only tribal youths will be recruited as volunteers," said Shimul Chakma, head of the Welfare Association charity. 

"We gave him 1.4 million taka ($17,200) we collected from 15 young men. He told me that he studied in Oxford. His English was perfect. I never wondered if he could be a fraud," he said. 

Chakma said the alleged fraudster held a series of meetings with him in the Dhaka office of the Bangladesh Olympic Association (BOA), which organises the country's participation in the sports gala held once every four years. 

He promised selected candidates 3,000 pounds ($4,700) in pay and a six-month British visa. 

M Waliullah, the chief executive officer of BOA, said they were cooperating with the police investigation. 

"It looks like he has faked London Olympics documents quite smartly. The tribal people were easily deceived," he said. 

Inspector Nasir Uddin of Dhaka police said officers were on the lookout for Chowdhury after the victims and their families staged a protest in the southeastern city of Rangamati. 

"We have collected CCTV camera footage from the BOA office and are trying to identify the man," he said. 

The London Olympics will be held from July 27 to August 12.

Bangladeshis caught in London Olympics jobs con - The Times of India


----------



## Avisheik

*Samples from Atrai show presence of 49pc iron*

Scientists of Institute of Mining, Mineralogy and Meteorology (IMMM) in Joypurhat have found 49 per cent presence of iron in the randomly collected samples from the Atrai riverbed in Khansama upazila under the district.

"We conducted a laboratory test and found 49 per cent iron along with 35 per cent silica and 16 per cent other particles in the previously collected samples," Prodip Kumar Biswas, a geologist and senior scientific officer of IMMM, said yesterday. 

A five-member team of IMMM under Bangladesh Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (BCSIR) visited the site on Sunday. 

The team led by Prodip Kumar Biswas comprised chemical engineer Imran Hossain, soil scientist Shanjida Sultana and two technicians of IMMM laboratory, arrived at Guliyara village in Khansama upazila at around 10:30am Sunday.

During their four-hour visit to the area, they talked with a number of villagers of Guliyara and several adjacent villages in the area when the locals informed them that many of them have been facing trouble to sink tube-wells in the area.

Suggesting that the problem might be due to presence of iron ore, the experts they would recommend Petrobangla and Department of Geological Survey of Bangladesh to conduct a survey to assess the deposition of iron in Atrai River.

The deposition of iron at Atrai riverbed seems to have been transported there with the river flow from the upstream in other neighbouring countries, said the experts.

They collected samples for further laboratory test.

Earlier, Mir Mohammad Abdul Hannan, deputy general manager (Geology) of Barapukuria Coal Mine Company Ltd, told this correspondent, "Our observation suggests presence of iron ore in around 500-metre radius area, but the area may be found to be larger if survey id conducted."

Earlier on March 5, engineer Quarumzzaman, managing director of BCMCL, Mir Mohammad Abdul Hannan, DGM (Geology), Sirajul Islam DGM (Admin), and Dr Shahahat Hossain Khan, professor of soil science department of Haji Danesh Science and Technology University visited the spot and confirmed the presence of iron ore in Atrai River.

*More features of post-Gupta period found in Panchagarh*


The ongoing excavation by the teachers and students of the Department of General Education of the University of Liberal Arts has brought to light some interesting features of post Gupta period structures at Bhitargarh archaeological site in Panchagarh district.

A team of the department headed by Prof Dr Shahnaz Husne Jahan started an archaeological excavation in the country's largest fortified ancient city Bhitargarh in 2008 aiming at finding out the history of the protected archaeological site. 

The team earlier found a cruciform temple of post Gupta period along with other artefacts like copper and iron made objects and a black stone made statue of goddess 'Manasa', said Dr Shahnaz.

Recently found brick built structures belong to a temple of 7th centaury AD but the construction technology was different from other fortified cities like Mohasthangarh in Bogra, said Dr Shahnaj.

&#8220;We have found that the 25-square-kilometre city was independent and it was the part of 'Kamrup state' in India. The city was protected by four fortified walls, which is only one of its kind in the country," she said. 

"The people constructed three stone embankments on the Shalmara River in the city to irrigate. Our research findings show that they also developed themselves in engineering and technologically. 

The city people maintained good business relations with Mohasthangarh city as well as different places in India, Nepal, Bhutan, China and some other South Asian countries through rivers, she said. 

"The existing pond in the city is an exceptional one because of its brick built bank." 

The team will continue their excavation till April and it will start again in September this year, said Dr Shahnaz.


----------



## ebr77

*Dhaka to honour foreign friends Mar 27*
Mon, Mar 12th, 2012 6:26 pm BdST

Dhaka, Mar 12 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; The government will on Mar 27 honour 129 foreign statesmen, philosophers, intellectuals, organisations and others, who helped Bangladesh in the Liberation War. 

"The prime minister approved the list of foreign personalities on Jan 31 and necessary arrangements have been made to honour them on Mar 27," liberation war affairs minister AB Tajul Islam informed parliament in response to a question of lawmaker Shadana Halder on Monday. 

"We have already honoured the then Indian prime minister, Indira Gandhi, and on her behalf, her daughter-in-law Sonia Gandhi received Bangladesh Freedom Honour on July 25," he said. 

In the list, 47 are from India, 21 from US, 12 from UK and 10 from Russia. 

'Dhaka-Ctg highway four-laning by Dec 2013' | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

List of Foreign Friends
http://av.bdnews24.com/file/2012/03/list of awardees.pdf


----------



## ebr77

Dhaka asks Yangon to shut yaba factories
Bangladesh has demanded that Myanmar immediately close yaba tablet factories in the border areas to prevent its smuggling into the country.

Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) officials raised the demand at a flag meeting with their Myanmar counterparts in Cox's Bazar on Saturday. The sector commander level meeting that lasted for two and a half hour took place at a hotel adjacent to the sea beach.

In reply, Nasaka officials assured that they would inform the BGB about their decision in this regard very soon, reports a Cox's Bazar correspondent.

Col Md Bashirul Islam, Chittagong sector commander of BGB, led the 15-member delegation in the meeting while Col U Aung Gyi, director of Border Immigration Headquarters, headed the 17-member team of Myanmar.

At the beginning of the meeting, Col Bashirul said there are three yaba factories inside Myanmar which are very close to the Bangladesh border. Yaba tablets are smuggled from these factories inside Bangladesh which are ruining the youth.

&#8220;From this meeting, we are placing our strong demand to shut the factories to prevent smuggling of alcohol and yaba,&#8221; he said.

The BGB delegation also handed a statistics of yaba and other drugs seized during the last five months and a list of yaba factories set up in the Myanmar territory near the Bangladesh border to the Nasaka officials.

The Nasaka delegation head in its reply said they would apprise Bangladesh if there are any yaba factories in the Myanmar territory after an investigation.

He said Nasaka would take steps straight away to stop smuggling of drugs.

Speaking at a press briefing around 3:00pm, Col Bashirul described the meeting as successful.

He said they had a successful discussion with Nasaka on different issues particularly on closing yaba factories along Myanmar border, preventing drug smuggling, preventing intrusion of Rohingya, exchange of people detained in jails of both the countries, trade expansion in the border and troop build-up along the border violating the international law.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=36797


----------



## ebr77

Lights off on Saturday for an hour

Dhaka, Mar 31 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Bangladesh is expected to dim into darkness for 60 minutes as lights on monuments will be turned for one hour from 8:30pm Saturday to observe Earth Hour. 

The government has decided to observe Earth Hour on the last Saturday of March to encourage households and businesses to switch off non-essential lights to save energy.

Bangladeshis will join hundreds of millions of people, businesses and governments around the world to support the largest environment event in history to raise more involved awareness on climate change. 

On that day, people refrain from using non-essential electrical equipment for one hour from 8:30 at night local time in a collective display of commitment to a better future for the planet. 

"It is voluntary. If somebody has work, they will definitely turn on the light or air condition but we ask the people not to use power," the prime minister's energy advisor Towfiq-E-Elahi Chowdhury had told a press briefing on Thursday. 

Power Development Board chairman ASM Alamgir said if the people observed the day, the government could save 400 tonnes of liquid fuel and 1.6 million units of electricity. 

Earth Hour started off as a national World Wildlife Fund for Nature initiative in Sydney, Australia in 2007. The following year, another 400 cities in 35 countries took part turning Earth Hour into a global movement by 2008. 

Last year saw more than 5,000 cities and towns in 135 countries turn off their lights, making Earth Hour 2011 the biggest climate campaign ever. 

Numerous public events will be held to mark Earth Hour among the 135 countries taking part in the event. For more, go to Earth Hour /Facebook/ Twitter /YouTube. 

Earth Hour is preceded by World Water Day (March 22) and followed by International Earth Day (April 22). The latter is aimed at promoting awareness on our environment and climate change. 

bdnews24.com/ssz/bd/sk/2000h
Lights off on Saturday for an hour | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## ebr77

*Bangladesh to make mandatory Hindu marriage registration*


DHAKA: Bangladesh is set to make mandatory the registration of Hindu marriages to ensure rights of the followers of the faith by bringing in a law on the lines of India, law minister Shafique Ahmed said here today. 

"Registration of Hindu marriages is being made mandatory," he told a seminar on the rights of Hindu community with regard to marriage registration. 

He said stakeholders' opinions regarding the proposed law had already been elicited and the matter was also discussed in the parliamentary standing committee on the law, justice and parliamentary affairs ministry. 

Ahmed, however, assured that the government would not formulate any law that would hurt religious sentiment. 

Citizens for Enactment of the Hindu Marriage Law organised the seminar to review a draft on the proposed registration law following the example of a related legislation in neighbouring India. 

Organisers said the 10 women and rights groups had prepared the draft on the basis of inputs provided by 40 other organisations at grassroots. 

The minister said despite the in-principle decision in favour of enacting the Hindu registration law immediately following Indian example, the follow up legislations for separation and hereditary laws could take a longer period. 

"A detail review of the existing situation was needed to enact laws for separations in marriages and hereditary," Ahmed said. He added that a commission could be constituted to prepare a draft for Hindu marriage separation and hereditary issues. 

Representatives of different levels of the minority community joined the seminar from across Bangladesh. 

"Hindu wives in many cases were compelled to run their families withstanding physical and mental tortures from their husbands and in-laws in absence of provisions for marriage separation," rights activist Sultana Kamal told the seminar. 

Community leader Subrata Chowdhury pointed out that a Hindu wife cannot seek separation even if the husband does not bear her daily expenses, opts for a number of marriages or keeps contact with other women and refrains himself from contact with his wife for years together. 

Bangladesh last year enacted the Vested Property Law 2001, to allow the return of property of the minority community, confiscated during the 1965 Indo-Pak war when Bangladesh was eastern wing of Pakistan. 

A process was now underway to constitute tribunals at all districts to resolve the disputes under the law, officials familiar with the situation said.
Bangladesh to make mandatory Hindu marriage registration - The Economic Times


----------



## ebr77

*Indo-Bangla jt cultural programmes in Tripura*


PTI | 07:04 PM,Apr 08,2012
Agartala, Apr 8 (PTI) As part of Indo-Bangla joint cultural programmes, artistes of both the countries have been organising cultural shows in different parts of the two countries, official sources said here today. A group of more than forty artistes of Bangladesh and Tripura organised various shows on the works of Rabindranath Tagore for the past few days in Agartala, official sources said. Notable among those was Bangladesh's 'Manipuri Theatre' staging the dramatised version of Tagore`s poem 'Debotar Gras'. The group would also perform it at Silchar in Assam and also in Shillong of Meghalaya soon, Bangladesh officials said. The 'Pallabi Dance Centre' of Dhaka performed famous dance drama of Tagore 'Shapmochan' in New Delhi on Thursday last, they said. Meanwhile, Indira Gandhi Cultural Centre and Indian High Commission in Dhaka were organising Tagore's dance drama 'Chitrangada' in different parts of Bangladesh to celebrate the 150th birth anniversary of Tagore. First Secretary of Bangladesh Mission Obaidur Rahman said "we have launched cultural diplomacy to enthuse people of both the countries."
Indo-Bangla jt cultural programmes in Tripura, IBN Live News


----------



## rickenrhon

The news about Bangladesh is that there are many new articles regarding the country published in many of the magazines and many more. The articles provided on the site about the topic is very interesting. Please produce some more attachments for the more detailed view.




nepal tour packages
nepal tourism


----------



## Avisheik

*'Buddhist monastery' wall unearthed*

Archaeological researchers yesterday announced unearthing a wall thought to be of a &#8220;Buddhist Vihara&#8221; (a monastery constructed during Buddhist rule from approximately the 8th to 11th century) in Raghurampur area in sadar upazila of Munshiganj. 

&#8220;We found a wall, 2.5 meters in width and around 3 feet below the surface. We think it is part of a Buddhist Vihara here,&#8221; said Prof Dr Sufi Mustafizur Rahman of archeology department of Jahangirnagar University.

So far 30 metres of the wall has been unearthed. &#8220;We found three protruding portions from the wall, suggesting the presence of three rooms,&#8221; he said.

The site is next to the birthplace of Atisa Dipankara Shrijnana (980-1054), a renowned Buddhist monk and scholar, in the adjoining village of Vazrajogini.

&#8220;This means that the discovery will introduce a new dimension to the dignity and historical importance of the birthplace of Atisa and be a significant achievement for the nation,&#8221; he said. 

Dr Mustafizur was addressing a programme organised at Munshiganj Jubo Unnayan Proshikkon Kendra in Vanga area of the upazila marking a suspension in their excavations till next winter.

Teachers and students of the department, assisted by Agrosor Bikrampur, a social organisation, conducted the excavation and research there under a project, &#8220;Archaeological research and excavation in Bikrampur region&#8221;. 

The excavations were carried out in two phases, from April to June last year and from January 7, 2012 to yesterday. 

A total 15 artifacts were presented yesterday, including an around 10-foot by 3-foot wooden boat (thought to be the oldest one unearthed in the country), a 10-inch black stone statute of a woman, a terracotta candle stand and some stone pieces bearing architectural features.

Addressing the programme as the chief guest, Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhit said, &#8220;The discovery of a new Buddhist Vihara here will invite a new era to our history and heritage.&#8221;

He said he plans to set up a new museum close by after the excavations end.

The programme attendees demanded allocation of more funds to conduct research in the region and changing the name of Munshiganj to its former Bikrampur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Apart from heat, traffic congestion, open drainage system, foods, smell, there is nothing about Bangladesh when comes to shopping, especially women clothes. I mean every damn shopping mall full of Indian made garments. I as anti-Indian, this has been nightmare for me. According to shop kippers, Bangladesh is just like unofficial province of India. Yes, Bangladesh is Indian state because 99% women clothes are Indian and our shopping malls are made to promote Indian goods. 

I could not just buy Indian made stuff so I have been going arounds diffrent shops for either Bangladeshi or Pakistani made Shalwar Kameez for my wife. It has not been easy and options are very limited. 

Only thing was pure Bangladeshi and Pakistani was my Kurta(kabuli) suits. Clothes were Pakistani and tailor is Bangladeshi. 

Laanat on Bangladeshi government for turning Bd a dumping ground of Indian garbage's. I pray this low life ****** politicians goes to hell after death


----------



## kobiraaz

Why Lanat on them? Lanat on you, lanat on me! It is the Islamists of Bangladesh who Failed EVERYTIME


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> Apart from heat, traffic congestion, open drainage system, foods, smell, there is nothing about Bangladesh when comes to shopping, especially women clothes. I mean every damn shopping mall full of Indian made garments. I as anti-Indian, this has been nightmare for me. According to shop kippers, Bangladesh is just like unofficial province of India. Yes, Bangladesh is Indian state because 99% women clothes are Indian and our shopping malls are made to promote Indian goods.
> 
> I could not just buy Indian made stuff so I have been going arounds diffrent shops for either Bangladeshi or Pakistani made Shalwar Kameez for my wife. It has not been easy and options are very limited.
> 
> Only thing was pure Bangladeshi and Pakistani was my Kurta(kabuli) suits. Clothes were Pakistani and tailor is Bangladeshi.
> 
> Laanat on Bangladeshi government for turning Bd a dumping ground of Indian garbage's. I pray this low life ****** politicians goes to hell after death



take her to rina lateef in gulshan 1. its all pakistani clothing there and kaftan, your missus will like it.


----------



## Zabaniyah

I bet Bangladeshi and some Pakistani garment products are made from Indian cotton. 

Gotta take off all the unholy Indian cotton! "><

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

Al-zakir said:


> Apart from heat, traffic congestion, open drainage system, foods, smell, there is nothing about Bangladesh when comes to shopping, especially women clothes. I mean every damn shopping mall full of Indian made garments. I as anti-Indian, this has been nightmare for me. According to shop kippers, Bangladesh is just like unofficial province of India. Yes, Bangladesh is Indian state because 99% women clothes are Indian and our shopping malls are made to promote Indian goods.
> 
> I could not just buy Indian made stuff so I have been going arounds diffrent shops for either Bangladeshi or Pakistani made Shalwar Kameez for my wife. It has not been easy and options are very limited.
> 
> Only thing was pure Bangladeshi and Pakistani was my Kurta(kabuli) suits. Clothes were Pakistani and tailor is Bangladeshi.
> 
> Laanat on Bangladeshi government for turning Bd a dumping ground of Indian garbage's. I pray this low life ****** politicians goes to hell after death




Good number of Bakshali AL and there supporter are very secular and also hindu. So, according to the islamic believe they will go to hell after death. At least your wish they will fullfill


----------



## scholseys

theres no point boycotting indian products, its simply not feasible.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Al-zakir said:


> Apart from heat, traffic congestion, open drainage system, foods, smell, there is nothing about Bangladesh when comes to shopping, especially women clothes. I mean every damn shopping mall full of Indian made garments. I as anti-Indian, this has been nightmare for me. According to shop kippers, Bangladesh is just like unofficial province of India. Yes, Bangladesh is Indian state because 99% women clothes are Indian and our shopping malls are made to promote Indian goods.
> 
> I could not just buy Indian made stuff so I have been going arounds diffrent shops for either Bangladeshi or Pakistani made Shalwar Kameez for my wife. It has not been easy and options are very limited.
> 
> Only thing was pure Bangladeshi and Pakistani was my Kurta(kabuli) suits. Clothes were Pakistani and tailor is Bangladeshi.
> 
> Laanat on Bangladeshi government for turning Bd a dumping ground of Indian garbage's. I pray this low life ****** politicians goes to hell after death



I have found the following websites which sell Bangladeshi Salwar Kameez...

Bangladesh Salwar Kameez, Designer Salwar Kameez, Salwar Kameez Patters, Latest Salwar Kameez: Cbazaar

GiftDUNIA.com - Bangladesh Salwar Kamiz, Salwar kamiz bangladesh, bangladeshi salwar kameez for women, sharee, shari, saree, sari

Bangladesh Salwar, Bangladesh Salwar Manufacturers, Bangladesh Salwar Suppliers and Companies on Alibaba.com

The first 2 likely have a Dhaka office. You can contact with them.

Even apart from that the following face book pages has been found which sell likely Bangladeshi salwar...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moons-Boutique/262313297188470

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SAB-Boutiqes/281679748574729

You may now jump with joy as the following page sell also Pakistani salwar...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fashion-Villa-Bangladesh-Boutique-house/211256275559101

You can find contact info on the pages...

Courtesy to the following page which also sell stylish salwar n one of my cousin fall in love with one of the collection but that is out of order..

https://www.facebook.com/chic.rehnuma

The page owner is also hot ...

https://www.facebook.com/rt.tarannum

But you can try also Aarong, kay kraft, bunon... may be spelling mistake etc. In Gulshan you may find plenty such boutique which sells Bangladeshi salwar now a days...

Hope it will help...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

BNP leader, Illiyas Ali has been missing for couple of days. Hartal has been imposed in greater Sylhet. Situation is very tense and will esculate further if is not found.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Yeah, there is hartal in Sylhet today. Heard there's a lot of fighting.


----------



## boltu

Illeyas Ali is a very strong figure in Sylhet,he became even stronger after M Saifur Rahman's death.He is also a good friend of my father's,may Allah makes him return safely to his family.


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2465;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; (&#2460;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495 &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2460;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463 &#2447;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; (&#2451;&#2488;&#2495 &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472;, *&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2488;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;... &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2404;
*
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2476;&#2497;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

*DU to open marine science dept*

Wed, Apr 18th, 2012 10:25 pm BdST

Dhaka, Apr 18 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Dhaka University is going to open marine science department soon. 

The new department will be under the Faculty of Earth and Environmental Science, according to a media statement issued by the university on Wednesday. 

It said the University Grants Commission has already given approval to run the department from the 2012-13 academic year. 

The announcement came the day a rousing reception was accorded to prime minister Sheikh Hasina by youths at Bangabandhu National Stadium in the city in the afternoon for her government's success in securing legal win in the maritime boundary dispute against neighbouring Myanmar. 

After Bangladesh won the maritime boundary case at the International Tribunal for the Law of the Sea (ITLOS) last month, the foreign ministry said it would recommend to various universities to open marine science department to acquire knowledge on undersea natural resources. 

bdnews24.com/corr/rm/mi/skb/ssr/2225h

DU to open marine science dept | Campus | bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2475;&#2454;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2489;&#2527; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2486;&#2507;&#2477;&#2472; &#2472;&#2527;! &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2404;
> &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;-&#2438;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#8212;&#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2476;&#2497; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#8217;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#8212;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2404;
> &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470; &#2447;&#2453; &#2463;&#2453;&#2486;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2461;&#2455;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2524;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#8216;&#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#8217; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2460; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404;
> &#2453;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;? &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;, &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;!
> &#2474;&#2433;&#2527;&#2487;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#8212;&#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2474;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;? &#8217;&#2541;&#2535;-&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2469;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2507; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494;! &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460;&#2476; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#8217;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2475;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#8217;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2536;&#2543; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2486;&#2495;&#2463; &#2474;&#2524;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2451;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;? &#2451;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2543;&#2543; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;! &#2451;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#8212;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;-&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2434;&#2486; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2451;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2482;&#2404; &#8216;&#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2496;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;! &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;&#8217; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#8216;&#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;, &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#8216;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#8217; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2477;&#2496;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2460;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2489;&#2527; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2460;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#8212;&#8216;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;-&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;, &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2507;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#8216;&#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2497;&#2404;&#8217;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2439; &#2474;&#2524;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2535;/&#2535;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;&#2496; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;&#2496; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2453;&#8217;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2488;&#2489;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;, &#2535;/&#2535;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495; &#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#8217;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2477;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2439;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2434;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2496;? &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2447;&#2439; &#8216;&#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#8217;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527;?
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2433;&#2468;&#2503;&#2482;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2457; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2497;&#2433;&#2453;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2497; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2455;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;!
> &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2503;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488;, &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2461;&#2524; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2461;&#2524;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2441;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495; &#2458;&#2463;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#8212;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2439; &#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2439; &#2486;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2471;&#2487;&#2480;&#2435;&#2497; &#2472;&#2480;&#2435;&#2476;&#2434;, &#2470;&#2504;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2437;&#2476;&#2497;&#2461; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#8212;&#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2465;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495; &#2458;&#2463;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2507;? &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2486;&#2496;&#2486;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;! &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439;!
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2527;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2482;&#8212;&#2447;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482; &#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2447;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

> &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441;&#2465;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2475;&#2480;&#2455;&#2494;&#2451;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; (&#2437;&#2476;.) &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;* &#2447; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;? &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;! &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


>



Next Ram Gopal Varma recruit for Company type movie ..lolz  !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


>



Nice writing...thing is Mr. Alamgir could be one real gentleman and govt. oppression is not accepted but his party is bnp, other part of coin. Otherwise at this troublesome time people would stand under same umbrella. It seems people now can't rely on both bal and bnp...two horrific parties. bnp is never saying that Tarek will have no relation with politics next time and Khaleda Zia could only run party but the Prime Minister position could be taken by a more acceptable one irrespective of family background based on political only.

Regarding writing against govt. in Facebook or some other forums also indicates that some responsible honest political group can unite them, because these people are not seeing any new horizon to depend on.


----------



## Al-zakir

This one is for all Bharat loving Bengalis. Not Bangladeshi though. Zabaniya may enjoy this one since Indian loves him. So what if Indian does it. They gave you independence so it will be uncivilized to talk negative about India. Right, you Bengali nationalist. 

This news bascially tells us that: BSF won't allow Bangladesh to complete the construction of Highway. 

&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475;

&#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2455;&#2524; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2536;&#2536;-&#2534;&#2539;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;


&#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2455;&#2524;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465; &#2439;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2477;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;-&#2536; (&#2438;&#2480;&#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2536 &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2537;&#2535; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2455;&#2524;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2539;&#2538; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2507; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2404; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537;&#2534; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;-&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2507; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2475;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2447;&#2475; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;-&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475; &#2486;&#2498;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2535;&#2542; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2442;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

???? ???????? ??? ???? ??? ??? ?????? - ????? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Al-zakir said:


> This one is for all Bharat loving Bengalis. Not Bangladeshi though. Zabaniya may enjoy this one since Indian loves him. So what if Indian does it. They gave you independence so it will be uncivilized to talk negative about India. Right, you Bengali nationalist.
> 
> This news bascially tells us that: BSF won't allow Bangladesh to complete the construction of Highway.
> 
> &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475;
> 
> &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2455;&#2524; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2536;&#2536;-&#2534;&#2539;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536;
> 
> 
> &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2455;&#2524;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; (&#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2465; &#2439;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2477;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;-&#2536; (&#2438;&#2480;&#2438;&#2439;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2536 &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2537;&#2535; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2455;&#2524;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2539;&#2538; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2507; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2404; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537;&#2534; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;-&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2507; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2489;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2475;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2496; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;&#8217; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2447;&#2475; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;-&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475; &#2486;&#2498;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2535;&#2542; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2482;&#2503;. &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2475; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2442;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> ???? ???????? ??? ???? ??? ??? ?????? - ????? ???



Let Bangladeshi people pass their time dancing with bollywood stars, hindi serial and ipl...they don't have time to see anything negative about their master.


----------



## Syed Naved

ahmeddsid said:


> COngrats to the Awami League! Congrats to the People!


Election !! What election ? On that election awami league and its cader even not let anyone to vote,they filled the balotbox b4 the election day.one of the incident take place on Dhaka Medical College Hospital Centar, awami league caders fill up all all the ballotpapers,on the vote day no ppl xcept awami leagurs enter on that arena.
We were witness of it, so we reject the election.


----------



## Syed Naved

salman nedian said:


> I agree that there were war atrocities and those who committed crimes should not call them Muslims but I am not talking about Jamaat-e-Islami, I m also asking about BNP and I doubt that Awami League will have friendly relations with Pakistan. They would rather go for India.
> 
> Time will tell but Awami league should develop brotherly relations with Pakistan.


 Brother,The party which is controlled by RAW or its minster like suronjit sen gupta etc are R.A.W agents how can you xpect that,awam e league wud devlop brotherly relation with pakistan.To satisfy India,they changed The Meaning Of " Bismillah " aur uske mutabiq bismillah matlab allah/iswar ke nam ; they even removed the name of Allah from constitution and cut of all the relation with muslim world.they've passed a law..according that ," A muslim can marry a non muslim,and share marrital life with him and the non muslim dont need to convert into Islam ; The couples children will consider religionless , they can adopt either father or mother's religion " . this is true awami league,their target,goal is to satisfy india ... but bnp is islamic world friendly.so you can xpect it from bnp or other party but not from awami league.seikh hasina once even said ," due to goddess dura our gdp increase !! " in a mandir of hindus on durga puja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Lightning

*Bangladesh Air Force pilot airlifted to Kolkata*

Kolkata: A Bangladesh Air Force plane, flown by a cadet pilot, made an emergency landing in Murshidabad district in Bengal last evening. Air Cadet Rashid, who made the emergency landing, has been flown to Kolkata by the Indian Air Force (IAF). He will be given a medical examination in Kolkata and if he is declared fit, he will be flown to Dhaka in an IAF aircraft.


----------



## White Lightning

*Bangladesh Air Force pilot airlifted to Kolkata*

Kolkata: A Bangladesh Air Force plane, flown by a cadet pilot, made an emergency landing in Murshidabad district in Bengal last evening. Air Cadet Rashid, who made the emergency landing, has been flown to Kolkata by the Indian Air Force (IAF). He will be given a medical examination in Kolkata and if he is declared fit, he will be flown to Dhaka in an IAF aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Islamic University of Tech, Gazipur has beaten (preliminary) Arizona State University, University of Arkansas, Florida International University, York University & other 8 Universities in first day of NASA Lunabotics Mining Competition by scoring 660 (6th highest) ! Score up to now(Bangladeshi Universities): IUT-660, BRAC-530 and MIST got disqualified....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

Why is MIST disqualified??


----------



## integra

If any one of you have time to spare visit the IUT campus,
designed by one Turkish architect, the scale of the campus is quite
amazing in some places.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## boltu

I was quite disappointed after seeing IUT's Bot because it looked very much basic,but now totally amazed by them.These guys have raw talent.BRAC said they would get 600 points easily because they used kinect and other wireless sensors but what i see here it didn't happen.Any reason why MIST got disqualified ?


----------



## kobiraaz

*it looks very ordinary*


----------



## kobiraaz

*Brac*






*Military Institute of S&T*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

kobiraaz said:


> *Brac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Military Institute of S&T*



Thanks for the pictures. The campus has very beautiful architecture. The campus makes the BD citizens proud.


----------



## Al-zakir

bdnews24.com journalists attacked in office 
Mon, May 28th, 2012 10:12 pm BdST 





Dhaka, May 28 (bdnews24.com)  A gang of criminals attacked the journalists of bdnews24.com in front of its Amtoli office in the city's Mohakhali, leaving several, two of them critically, injured. 

The incident took place on the fifth floor of the Building-99 near the Government Ban Bhaban (Forest Building) around 9pm on Monday. 

bdnews24.com Sub-Editor Newaz Mohammed Rifaat and Correspondent Salahuddin Wahid Pritom received serious injuries in their legs. 

They have been rushed to the United Hospital in the city. Doctors there said the duo were "out of danger". 

Criminals attacked Ruhul Amin, an employee of Bangladesh's first internet newspaper, around 8:30pm when he was staying outside of the building. 

On information, the journalists from the office rushed to his aid and captured the criminal and handed him to police. 

Angered at this, the local criminals, armed with sharp weapons, swooped on the journalists. 

The criminals opened the shutter of ground floor and attacked the newsmen. 

Rifat and Pritom were stabbed indiscriminately in the legs. 

bdnews24.com/mi/skb/nir/bd/2210h

^^
I only wonder if this Awami dalal news site would come to it's senses after this incident.


----------



## Major Shaheb

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...lass-guided-missile-frigates.html#post3001091


----------



## Zabaniyah

> *Padma Bridge Financing - WB lays out 5 conditions
> *
> The World Bank has finally broken the ice over its financing of the Padma bridge project proposing five new conditions for the government to ensure corruption-free implementation of the project.
> 
> In a letter to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina early this month, WB Vice President Isabel Guerrer elaborated the steps the government has to take to get WB funding for the massive project, finance ministry sources told this correspondent on Wednesday.
> 
> In September last year, the WB suspended its funding of the $2.9 billion Padma Multipurpose Bridge project on graft allegations. It had committed $1.2 billion.
> 
> In her letter, the WB vice president said a high-powered investigation team has to be formed to probe the allegations of corruption in the bridge project.
> 
> An independent firm has to be appointed to monitor implementation of the project, the letter said.
> 
> According to the WB proposal, the independent firm will not be under the government or any co-financier of the bridge project. It will make its recommendations independently, and the authorities concerned will implement those.
> 
> The persons against whom there are allegations of corruption regarding the bridge project would not be in its implementation.
> 
> Another condition is that the co-financiers will have to be actively involved in the procurement process for the bridge.
> 
> Besides, the WB suggested that as a long term step, the government will take initiative to increase the capacity of the Anti-Corruption Commission (ACC).
> 
> Contacted, a high official of the finance ministry said top policymakers discussed the WB letter in the last few days, and the government replied to it on Wednesday.
> 
> The government has disagreed with some of the conditions, and asked the WB to revise those. The two sides will soon discuss the conditions in detail, added the official, requesting anonymity.
> 
> On the corruption allegations concerning construction of the bridge, the WB submitted a report to the government in September last year. In April this year, the bank submitted a second report based on the findings of the Canadian government's investigation into allegations of graft in appointment of a supervising consultant for the bridge.
> 
> The WB and other co-financiers have extended loan effectiveness deadline several times and the last one will expire on July 27.
> 
> Work on the bridge project has remained stalled since September last year.
> 
> Against this backdrop, the government has taken initiatives for finding alternative sources of fund. And it has signed recently a memorandum of understanding with Malaysia for funding the bridge project.
> 
> Meanwhile, WB Country Director Ellen Goldstein on Wednesday held a meeting with representatives of the project's co-financiers -- Asian Development Bank and Japan International Cooperation Agency -- at the WB office in Dhaka.
> 
> The WB's letter to the government and its reply were presented at the meeting, officials of the co-financiers told this correspondent yesterday.
> 
> Earlier on Wednesday, Goldstein said the WB did not shelve the Padma bridge project and it was still talking with the government on the issue.
> 
> &#8220;I remain hopeful, very hopeful about the Padma bridge,&#8221; she said at a meeting organised by American Chamber of Commerce (AmCham) in Bangladesh.


http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=238509


----------



## boltu

A rare video of Khaleda Zia and her sons just after Zia's assassination....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

*Locals looting antique boat*

A group of local people are looting precious brass sheets from joints of the ancient boat that has recently surfaced from beneath the sandy beach of Kuakata. 

The wooden boat, believed to be belonging to the first Rakhaine settlers from Arakan province in Myanmar over 200 years ago, is now attracting hundreds of visitors. 

This historic boat must be protected at any cost, villagers said. 

While the Department of Archaeology is yet to send any official to the spot, Dedary Alom Maksud Chowdhury, upazila executive officer of Kalapara and administrator for Kuakata municipality, has formally asked the Kuakata police to keep an eye on the wooden boat so none can dismantle it. 

But residents of the area said thieves were slowly dismantling the boat by stealing the joints which were made of brass. The boat was found last Friday on the beach near the tamarisk garden during the low tide.

The boat is 72 feet long and 22.5 feet wide and only two feet of its upper portion has emerged from the sandy beach. Salim Akon, 42, of Kuakata, said a similar boat was found on the beach 25 years ago and a gang looted everything, including its timber. 

Uchasi Matubbar, 70, a leader of the Rakhaine community in Kuakata, said that over 150 Rakhaine families had come to the area, fleeing atrocities in Myanmar in 1784. 

"Those people on 50 boats fled the torture of Bodpaya who had defeated the king of Arakan province Thamada and had taken over power. This boat might be one of those," said Uchasi. The government must take immediate steps to protect and preserve it in a museum, he added. 

Afroza Khan Mita, assistant director of the archaeology department, told The Daily Star that one from the department's Khulna office would soon go to Kuakata to assess whether or not it was a matter of ethnic antiquity. 

"Meanwhile, we are asking the local authorities to protect the boat," said Mita. 

The boat seems very old and is made of timber of Gorjon tree. The wooden body is covered by brass plates. Rumours have abounded in Kuakata that the plates are made of gold, spurring thieves to steal those. 

Abu Bakor Siddique, additional superintendent of police in Patuakhali, said they would protect the boat until the archaeologists arrived. 

According to Mostafa Majid, author of "Bangladesher Rakhaine", Rakhaine families had sailed 50 wooden boats through the treacherous sea and reached Rangabali island under Patuakhali district. They were the first settlers in the region covered at the time by thick mangrove forests and wild animals.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sometimes i lose faith in my own countrymen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avisheik

*Gas found in Comilla*

Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration Company (apex) hit a natural gas reservoir at Srikail in Comilla yesterday, seven years after a failed attempt in the area.

Bapex Managing Director Mortuza Ahmad Faruque believes the reservoir might be medium in size but bigger than the Sangu and Semutang gas fields.

He said they had found a gas flow at the rate of 15 to 16 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) with a pressure of 1,900 pounds per square inch %r8psi) during a test run in an exploratory well in Srikail in the morning.

The Bapex chief expects the gas pressure would reach up to 2,700 psi at the well head when the field is ready for commercial production.

He said Bapex had resources almost ready to produce 25 to 30 mmcfd of gas from DecemberJanuary.

The country is now at least 500 mmcfd gas short in supply which is affecting the power generation and burner usage in homes. This discovery is considered big, but it would not solve the crisis entirely. 

This is the second gas discovery in the present government's tenure. The first one, discovered last year also by Bapex, is in Sundalpur of Noakhali. The small field has been producing 10 to 12 mmcfd gas for the last few months.

The lone national exploration wing that presently produces 85 to 90 mmcfd gas from different small gas fields, tried to find gas in Srikail in 2005. But instead of gas, it found water and sand in the first exploratory well. 

In 2007, Bapex conducted a seismic survey to understand the prospects better. Upon completion, it prepared a project to drill a new exploratory well. Accordingly, it started drilling a well on May 5 this year and completed the task of drilling up to 3,214 metres on June 30, in less than two months.

It started testing the well from July 12.

&#8220;We started getting gas from a depth of 3,020 metres. The gas layer is 15 metres thick. We have found another layer 2,970 metres below the ground which will be tested later,&#8221; said the Bapex MD.

Bapex will conduct a three dimensional seismic survey there in October to properly assess the size of the gas field. It will drill more wells based on the study. 

&#8220;To avail this gas commercially, we will need a gas processing plant and install a three-kilometre feeder pipeline to connect the Srikail field with the nearby gas transmission system of Bakhrabad fields,&#8221; the MD said.

Since installing a processing plant is time consuming, Bapex plans to create a makeshift arrangement to process the gas through alternative means. 

&#8220;We were approved of a project cost amounting to Tk 81 crore. Of this, Tk 60 crore has been spent on drilling and with the remaining funds we can easily go for an early commercial production,&#8221; Faruque said. 

For Bapex, this is the most productive period. Right now, all its five drilling rigs are in operation in different locations. 

&#8220;One rig is ready to start drilling in Sunetra from July 16,&#8221; he said.

Sunetra in Sunamganj-Netrakona is Bapex's biggest hope. Based on a seismic study, Bapex believes it has a gas structure with the promise of getting no less than two to three trillion cubic feet reserve. 

Another rig is ready to start drilling the 17th well of the country's biggest and oldest gas field Titas. Two other rigs are now drilling in Salda and Kailastila fields.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Its a very good news  It will help us in our development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

> _*&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#8216;
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;.&#2453;&#2478;
> 
> &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;: &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;*&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#8220;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2468;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2439;&#2441;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2487;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2488;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2468;&#2480;&#2475;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2507;&#2433;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;*&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2451; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2443;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2464;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2460;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2465;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2504;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2488;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2437;&#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2451; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2464;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2443;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2455;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2475; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2404; *_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangladesh taken out of unsafe civil aviation list

International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) has cleared Bangladesh off the list of countries having unsafe civil aviation system after keeping blacklisted for the last three years.

Bangladeshi aviation industry is now expecting a boost in business, as due to being on the significant safety concern (SSC) list local airlines did not get approval to operate flights on international routes for the last three years. Now these companies will get permission to fly on new international routes.

In addition, Bangladeshi aircrafts are likely to overcome restrictions imposed by several European countries to land and take-off at their airports.

This is also a step forward for the country to resume Dhaka-New York flights, as the SSC listing was a major obstacle in this regard.

This will also help Bangladesh be upgraded Category-1 from the existing status of Category 2. The US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) in 2006 demoted Bangladesh to Category 2.

&#8220;We have received a letter from the ICAO sent on July 19 saying that Bangladesh has been cleared off the list of SSC countries,&#8221; said Wing Commander S M Nazmul Anam, director of flight safety and regulation of CAAB.

&#8220;We have been able to satisfy the ICAO with an all-out effort to comply with their instructions to ensure safety in flight operations,&#8221; said Anam. Citing the letter he said, "The collective actions of Caab in addressing and resolving the safety threats were found satisfactory."

Bangladesh had been on the list of SSC countries, which is considered as &#8216;blacklist&#8217; in aviation industry, since May 2009 when the country failed in an inspection.
Bangladesh taken out of unsafe civil aviation list

Phew!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

*BELA chief Rizwana wins Magsaysay*


Dhaka, Jul 25 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Bangladesh Environment Lawyers Association's (BELA) Chief Executive Syeda Rizwana Hasan has won Ramon Magsaysay Award 2012 for her campaign for environment justice. 

"She is being recognized for her uncompromising courage and impassioned leadership in a campaign of judicial activism in Bangladesh that affirms the people's right to a good environment as nothing less than their right to dignity and life," the Board of Trustees of the Ramon Magsaysay Award Foundation announced on its official website. 

Nobel laureate Muhammad Yunus had also won the accolade. 

Six individuals from Bangladesh, Cambodia, India, Indonesia, the Philippines, and Taiwan will receive the prize, Asia's highest honour and widely regarded as the region's equivalent of the Nobel Prize. 

The six 2012 Magsaysay awardees join 290 other laureates who have received Asia's highest honor to date. 

They will be formally conferred the Magsaysay Award during Presentation Ceremonies to be held on Aug 31 at the Philippine International Convention Center (PICC). 

Established in 1957, it celebrates the memory and leadership example of the third Philippine President, and is given every year to individuals or organizations in Asia who manifest the same sense of selfless service that ruled the life of the late and beloved Filipino leader. 

For her contribution in environmental campaign, Rizwana earlier won 'Environment Award' of the Ministry of Environment and Forest in 2007 and international 'Goldman Award' in 2009. 

US-based Time magazine in 2009 branded her an 'Environmental Hero'. 

Born in 1968, Rizwana obtained her law degree from Dhaka University and joined BELA in 1993. 

BELA chief Rizwana wins Magsaysay | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skallagrim

Dhaka Monday July 30 2012 

Remittance from UK may rise this month
due to Olympics 

Shafiqul Islam Jibon


London Olympic may well impact the country's remittance income, though temporarily, as the world event is taking place in East London, where most Bangladeshi immigrants live, officials of the central and other commercial bank have said.
According to reports received here, the London Olympic has created more than 50 thousand of jobs where Bangladeshis received priority as per the decision of the British government as the event was organized in East London where 60 per cent residents are Bangladeshis.
They said that more than two thousand Bangladeshi immigrants got Olympic official jobs through the government and local tower hamlets council in recent days. 
In addition, thousands of Bangladeshi businesses, including restaurants got significant business boost since the Olympic began. 
Restaurant owners have decided to keep their business open for 24 hours and seven days a week during the Olympic events as the London authority has declared the Brick Lane, the hub of Bangladeshi restaurants in East London, as the curry capital of London.
All London-based Bangladeshi restaurant owners have recruited additional staff to run their business smoothly as half a million new tourists have gathered in London for the Olympic.
A lot of small businesses of Bangladeshis, including popular Sunday trading in petty court market near the commercial street, hawkers markets in Whitechapel, Stratford Broadway, Witney, Shadwell or Forest gate around the Olympic venue are also drawing a crowd of tourists. 
The reports added that house rent in East London gone up at least 4 times this week as tourists are hovering to manage budget accommodation near the Olympic park in Stratford in East London. 
Weekly House rent of a one bed room flat has been accelerated to at least 1000 pounds this week from normal 200 pounds a week ago. Eighty per cent of house owners in east London are Bangladeshis. Rooms or seats are now available for night basis with 100 to 150 pounds. Normal hotel rent in East London varies between 40 and 50 pounds per night. 
Hundreds of Bangladeshi students and other migrants are busy in selling soft drinks or snacks in the parks or streets to earn some extra bucks. 
"As a whole east London has become the busiest place in the world for the Olympic event where 60 per cent of residents are Bangladeshis," executive director of Media Mohol, an east London-based publication and consultancy firm told the FE Sunday.
Every Bangladeshis are putting in their all efforts to earn some extra money out of the Olympic, he said.
The London Olympic may well impact the remittance income this month, a senior official of the Bangladesh Bank told the FE.
Normally the remittance income from the overseas Bangladeshi workers and immigrants increases during the month of Ramadan and Eid.
It is al so encouraging that the Olympic has started during the month of Ramadan and it will end on August 12 next before the biggest Muslim festival of Eid-ul-Fitr, he said.
" Country's largest individual remittance collector, the Islami Bank Bangladesh Ltd (IBBL) receives at least 7.0 per cent of their total remittance from the UK every month. This percentage may hopefully increase this month for the Olympic event in London,'' a senior executive of the IBBL told the FE.
The UK is the 5th largest remittance sending country for Bangladesh. Currently, Bangladesh is receiving in an average $80 million of remittance every month from the UK.
The country has received a total $954.75 million of remittance from the UK out of a
grand total $12.84 billion in the last fiscal year (2011-12), the BB official said.



Remittance from UK may rise this month due to Olympics


----------



## Skallagrim

Thanks *boltu* for posting the Magsaysay award news. I think elementary education can't be copmplete without creating environmental awareness and basic health and hygiene awareness among the children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

Amazing thread .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

*Bomang Raja passes away*

Raja Aungshoi Prue Chowdhury, the chief of Bomang Circle, is no more. He passed away yesterday morning due to old-age-complications at his palace. He was 98. 

Father of six sons and two daughters, the indigenous leader left unnumbered relatives and well-wishers to mourn his death.

The date of his funeral is yet to be decided as the Royal Family members will finalise the date, said sources in the family. As per Buddhist ritual, funeral takes place seven days after the death. 

*Aungshoi Prue was the fifteenth King in the Bomang Circle*. The Royal family and people in hills have been reeling with profound shock at the death of their oldest Raja. 

The next chief of Bomang Circle has not been declared yet. The Raja is usually nominated from the Royal Family on the basis of seniority. 

During the regime of Ziaur Rahman, Aungshoi Prue had served as a state minister for food. 

Many people from all walks of life thronged the Bomang palace after hearing of his death to take a glance of the deceased.

Bir Bahadur Ushoi Sing, chairman of CHT Development Board; M Shamsul Huda, brigade commander of Bandarban; Kaya Shoi Hla, chairman of Bandarban Hill District Council; KM Tariqul Islam, deputy commissioner of Bandarban; Kamrul Ahsan, superintendent of police, and M Zabed Reza, the municipality mayor, visited the Royal Palace and expressed sympathy with the bereaved family members. 

A large number of civil society representatives and political leaders also visited the palace to convey their condolences at the death of the Bomang Raja.

Meanwhile, the chairmen of three hill district councils (HCDs), political party leaders and individuals sent condolence messages at the death of Bomang Raja.

Parbattya Chattagram Jana Sanghati Samity (PCJSS) in a condolence message expressed deep shock at the demise of the oldest king and said Aungshoi Prue had been a very revered traditional leader.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Damn this royal lineage goes back to the time of the palas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*LOL IN DHAKA CITY TO SHOW BUYERS THAT THERES NO FORMALIN! SELLING FROM AQUARIUM !! 
*


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^Now that's how I like my fish. 

_"If it swims, we have it!"_


----------



## Zabaniyah

Joke of the year boys:

*Huda floats new party*

Former BNP leader Nazmul Huda has floated a new political party, Bangladesh Jatiyatabadi Front, and announced that his party would contest for all 300 seats in the next parliamentary election.

A founding member of BNP, Huda made the announcement at an Iftar party in a city hotel yesterday, about two months after his resignation from BNP on June 6.

On May 23, former communications minister Huda declared that he would quit BNP if party chairman Khaleda Zia did not invite Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to a dialogue on the caretaker government issue by June 5.

On the day of his resignation, he ruled out the possibility of floating a new political party. &#8220;BNP is my first and last destination,&#8221; Huda, convener of the new party, had said then.

But yesterday he said he would not return to BNP even if it called him back. &#8220;I will now work to establish my party on a solid base. I did not fail as a minister and will be successful in the new journey,&#8221; he added.

He also said he would not try to split BNP but welcome the leaders who might want to join him. He claimed that many BNP leaders were with him but declined to reveal any names.

It would be BNP's fault if it failed to hold its leaders back, he added.

Asked whether his party would take part in the election under the present Awami League government, Huda said, &#8220;We will if there is transparency and accountability in voter-list updating, vote count and declaration of election results, as my party believe that election is the medium of handing over power.&#8221;

BNP gave back Huda the primary membership in April 2011 after he had been expelled from the party in November 2010 for violating party discipline.

Huda floats new party


----------



## Christian Duryea

I appreciate the speech of prime minister of Bangladesh.


----------



## eastwatch

Christian Duryea said:


> I appreciate the speech of prime minister of Bangladesh.



Bangladesh politicians possess only one important quality. They can talk and mesmerize the public. But, nothing in essence.


----------



## boltu

*Bangladeshi team wins runner-up prize at HSBC Young Entrepreneurship Challenge*






A team of Bangladeshi students has won the first runner-up prize at the regional HSBC Young Entrepreneur Challenge 2012 for their business concept of producing capsule shells from fish fins and scales.

The runner-up case from Bangladesh presented by the Team Fireflies was for HealthyCaps, halal pharmaceutical capsules uniquely manufactured using fish waste (scales and fins) instead of the more usual imported capsules made from animal-based gelatine.

The team consisting of Makame Mahmud, Rakshanda Zihan, Syeda Rizwana Zafri and Ayesha Sultana -- all students of the Institute of Business Administration of Dhaka University -- presented their business case at the grand finale in Hong Kong on Monday.

During its presentation, the Fireflies team presented how its idea will help the pharmaceu-ticals sector.

Presenters said their product, HealthyCaps, will provide a cheaper but good quality alternative. It will have a lead time of one week, compared to seven to eight weeks needed to make an import from abroad.

For pharmaceutical imports, local companies face a 'minimum order quantity' barrier which increases the cost of inventory management because many companies do not require such large amounts and capsule shells are hygroscopic in nature, they said.

The unpredictable demand of drugs further aggravates inventory costs as this demand cannot be met without stocking, said the team.

HealthyCaps will comply with waste management and environmental protection standards by utilising fish residuals for making the capsule shells.

The main ingredient of traditional capsule shells is gelatin, conventionally made of pigskin and bovine hides.

Bangladesh spends $15 million to import capsule shells every year, according to an estimate.

"It is particularly pleasing that amongst such intense competition, Team Fireflies demonstrated the versatility and entrepreneurial spirit so typical in Bangladeshi businesses," said Andrew Tilke, chief executive officer of HSBC Bangladesh, commenting on the success of the team.

"Bangladesh has a great track record in this competition and this year's team can be very proud of their achievement."

The winning team belongs to Malaysia who presented an innovative business plan to introduce 'EcoCell' bricks for greener buildings.

An Indonesian team was awarded with the second runners-up prize for their business idea of utilising paddy waste to invent premium organic tissue.

The HSBC Young Entrepreneur Challenge programme encourages university students to develop innovative and commercially viable business plans.

Since its launch in 2000, the programme has expanded to Hong Kong, Bangladesh, Brunei, Malaysia, Indonesia, the Philippines, Shanghai and Thailand.

This year, over 3,500 full-time university students participated in their respective local competitions.

Bangladeshi team wins runner-up prize at HSBC Young Entrepreneurship Challenge


----------



## boltu

*Bangladesh`s Ainul Arefin secures 2nd place in Dubai Quran recitation competition*






Reported by: UNB Connect
Reported on: August 09, 2012 21:02 PM
Reported in: National
Dhaka, Aug 09 (UNB) &#8211; Ainul Arefin of Bangladesh secured 2nd position out of scores of competitors from 79 countries in International Quran Recitation Competition held in Dubai on Wednesday. 

Yasin Bin Hasun of Kuwaiti secured the first position in the prestigious contest. 

The final round of the international competition, where competitors from 79 countries participated was held in Dubai city of United Arab Emirates (UAE) where Deputy Administrator of Dubai Sheikh Maktum bin Muhammad bin Rashid al Maktum was present as the chief guest. Bangladesh`s Consul General Md Abu Jafar was also present. 

The programme was part of the 16th Session of the International Quran Conference 2012. 

Ainul Arefin secured the first position in the International Quran Recitation Competition held in Saudi Arabia in 2010, a PID handout said. 

A brilliant student of Manipur Siddiqia Madrasa, Ainul got the opportunity to participate in the competition after placing first among 111 competitors in a Quran recitation contest held in the capital and organised by Bangladesh Islamic Foundation. 

Eldest among the four children- three sons and one daughter &#8211; of Maolana Rafiqul Islam and Fatema Aktar, Ainul was born at Brahmapalli village in Mymensingh. 

UNBconnect... - Bangladesh`s Ainul Arefin secures 2nd place in Dubai Quran recitation competition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

oldest mosque of south asia in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

Zabaniya said:


> ^^^Now that's how I like my fish.
> 
> _"If it swims, we have it!"_



No man, let me rephrase it for you: _"If it swims, eat it!"_


----------



## kobiraaz

Eid Mubarak Bhai(s)! My first Eid in Dhaka, Kinda boring!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

*Naima Group to build 7-star hotel in Sylhet*

Naima Group has taken an initiative to build a seven-star hotel under the name Naima Grand Palace in Sylhet.

The Naima Grand Palace will be the first seven-star hotel in Asia, Shalil Ahmed Solu, Divisional Manager of Naima Group told at a press conference at a hotel in Dhaka Thursday.

He said Sylhet is a well-known tourism district of the country. Moreover, there is a standard stadium. But there is no international standard hotel. Considering this, Naima Group has taken an initiative to construct a seven-star hotel in Sylhet.

Three thousand people of the district will get employment opportunities if the hotel is built, the high official of the company said.

The company has been operating its business activities through Chittagong, Comilla, Noakhali, Barisal and Rajshahi branches during the last 10 years.

Nawab Syed Ali Fazal, Chairman of the company, Syeda Nowshin Jerin, Vice-Chairman, Rahamat Ali, Managing Director, Habibur Rahman, Director and Mintu Majumder, DGM of Comilla office and other high officials of the company were present at the press conference.
daily sun | Business | Naima Group to build 7-star hotel in Sylhet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

There is already another one 5 star near completed in Habiganj/Sylhet. This is a 5 star resort near Bahubal Upaziall within a mile of the Highway. The hotel called The Palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Grand Sultan Tea Resort & Golf is another 5 star resort cum hotel in Srimangal.I've been there one year ago and saw it was almost near completion.They claimed that they have the biggest swimming pool in BD.Overall the project is really beautiful,but no one knows about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^

I heard about that too.. but did not know that they were in advanced stage of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

boltu said:


> Grand Sultan Tea Resort & Golf is another 5 star resort cum hotel in Srimangal.I've been there one year ago and saw it was almost near completion.They claimed that they have the biggest swimming pool in BD.Overall the project is really beautiful,but no one knows about it.



Is that a render or the real thing?


----------



## boltu

Roybot said:


> Is that a render or the real thing?


Its a render but yes looks very real.



iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I heard about that too.. but did not know that they were in advanced stage of development.


Well it looked like 70% works were done.Here is the picture i took of it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

3D seismic survey team of Govt. owned BAPEX.Its only because of these young jewels BAPEX has been able to find so many oil and gas fields recently.They even ignored big fat offers from foreign companies and joined BAPEX only because they love this country and want to do something for their motherland. Hats off to this modern day patriots

????????????? ???? ???? - ????? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rokto14

boltu said:


> 3D seismic survey team of Govt. owned BAPEX.Its only because of these young jewels BAPEX has been able to find so many oil and gas fields recently.They even ignored big fat offers from foreign companies and joined BAPEX only because they love this country and want to do something for their motherland. Hats off to this modern day patriots
> 
> ????????????? ???? ???? - ????? ???


Salute them but whats BAPEX????



boltu said:


> *Naima Group to build 7-star hotel in Sylhet*
> 
> Naima Group has taken an initiative to build a seven-star hotel under the name Naima Grand Palace in Sylhet.
> 
> The Naima Grand Palace will be the first seven-star hotel in Asia, Shalil Ahmed Solu, Divisional Manager of Naima Group told at a press conference at a hotel in Dhaka Thursday.
> 
> He said Sylhet is a well-known tourism district of the country. Moreover, there is a standard stadium. But there is no international standard hotel. Considering this, Naima Group has taken an initiative to construct a seven-star hotel in Sylhet.
> 
> Three thousand people of the district will get employment opportunities if the hotel is built, the high official of the company said.
> 
> The company has been operating its business activities through Chittagong, Comilla, Noakhali, Barisal and Rajshahi branches during the last 10 years.
> 
> Nawab Syed Ali Fazal, Chairman of the company, Syeda Nowshin Jerin, Vice-Chairman, Rahamat Ali, Managing Director, Habibur Rahman, Director and Mintu Majumder, DGM of Comilla office and other high officials of the company were present at the press conference.
> daily sun | Business | Naima Group to build 7-star hotel in Sylhet


I thought there is already a 7-star hotel in Dubai??? How come it is the first one in Asia?


----------



## boltu

Rokto14 said:


> Salute them but whats BAPEX????
> 
> 
> I thought there is already a 7-star hotel in Dubai??? How come it is the first one in Asia?


Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration & Production Commpany Limited.....google the name if you wanna know about it more

Could be a typo,may be they wanted to mean South Asia


----------



## kobiraaz

He is an awami activist and student of Commerce department of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology!! Kill me, i wanna die

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

*icddr,b scientist selected winner of the Institut de France&#8217;s &#8216;Grand Prize&#8217; 2012*






The Institut de France&#8217;s Christophe and Rodolphe Mérieux Foundation has selected icddr,b&#8217;s Vaccine Sciences Director Dr. Firdausi Qadri as winner of its 2012 Scientific &#8216;Grand Prize&#8217;. The award, known as Christophe Mérieux Prize, is worth 500,000 Euros and is given to support research into infectious diseases in developing countries. Dr. Qadri is the first Bangladeshi and the first woman to receive the honour.

The Foundation selected Dr. Qadri in recognition of her work to optimise and formulate vaccines and develop strategies for mass immunisation to reduce the burden of disease due to common enteric pathogens. Her research findings have a direct application in the Bangladeshi setting and other countries in the region with similar public-health problems. Among Dr. Qadri current projects is the Introduction of Cholera Vaccine in Bangladesh study, which is investigating how a low-cost oral cholera vaccine together with hand washing messaging and safe drinking water can reduce the incidence of cholera in a large population.

&#8220;I am overwhelmed on being selected as this year&#8217;s winner, for my team, for icddr,b and for Bangladesh,&#8221; said Dr. Qadri. &#8220; With this prize, I would like to facilitate and carry on with my existing work and continue research that we are involved and which is the pivotal focus of my activities and my mission in life. The prize is a great recognition of the work of my colleagues who are constantly setting the bar higher for all to follow&#8221;.

Dr. Qadri has gained a reputation as an international expert in immunology and vaccine science. In 2008, she received a Gold Medal from the Bangladesh Academy of Sciences for her contribution to biological science. She will receive the Christophe Mérieux Prize at a ceremony in France in June.

For more information please contact

Faruq Hasan
Communications Specialist

icddr,b scientist selected winner of the Institut de France

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.H.J.

Another N-plant in South: PM 
------------------------------



Dhaka, Sep 6 (bdnews24.com) -- Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Thursday said that the government will set up a second nuclear plant in the southern part of the country.

She was speaking after inaugurating six new modern scientific research facilities, including a 3MV Tandem Accelerator, at the Bangladesh Nuclear Energy Commission in Savar on Thursday. The facilities, set up at a cost of nearly Tk 2 billion, aim at strengthening nuclear research in Bangladesh.

"We want to use nuclear energy only to develop our living standards through expansion of power generation, industries and agricultural productions and modern medical services," Hasina added.

She pointed out that the countries, which achieved scientific breakthroughs through research, were the ones to catapult ahead economically in this age of modern science and technology. "So the current government has emphasised on scientific research."

The Prime Minister also expressed hope that the addition of the new highly-sensitive equipment would open new horizons for the Bangladeshi researchers.

The current government sped up the 1961 initiative to build a nuclear plant in Rooppur. In 2008, the caretaker government took the initiative to revive the project and started communication with Russia. When the Awami League came to power in 2009, it worked on speedy completion of the project targeting to set up two reactors, with a total output of 2000MW.

A framework agreement with Rosatom was signed in May 2010, and in June a national committee headed by the Prime Minister was formed to implement the work. The final cooperation agreement with the government and Rosatom was signed on Nov 2.

"We have finished all preparations to set up the nuclear plant in Rooppur," Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina claimed and expressed hope that the scientists and researchers would be able to meet the people's expectations by coming up with technical and scientific breakthroughs.

She also emphasised on research in applications alongside basic research, "so that the country's resources and abilities are fully utilised, speedy development is ensured in agriculture, education, health and infrastructure sectors; and the challenges of climate change are addressed."

Another N-plant in South: PM | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com



&



Govt to build another nuclear power plant in southern region: Hasina
--------------------------------------------------------------------



Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Thursday announced that the government will build another nuclear power plant in the Southern region of the country after the Rooppur nuclear power plant.
*
In future, well build another power plant in the Southern region of the country, she said while addressing a function after inaugurating six highly sensitive scientific installations at Bangladesh Atomic Commission at Ganakbari.
*
Hasina said that after assuming office, the present government had taken steps to built a nuclear power plant in Rooppur, which is 2000 (1000+1000) MW to meet the growing demand of power in the country.
*
She said all preparations for the construction of Rooppur Nuclear Power Plant have been completed.
*
The Prime Minister also said that the government has a plan to set up two new medical universities in Chittagong and Rajshahi. Gradually, well set up medical university in each division of the country.
*
She mentioned that the government will utilize nuclear power for peaceful purposes only.
*
Hasina called upon the scientists to give emphasis on applied research along with basic research focusing on the socio-economic development goal of the country.
*
She said that like other scientifically advanced country, her government is also attaching top priority to scientific research for expediting economic development.
*
Terming the inauguration of the two scientific facilities as the opening of a new horizon in the field of countrys nuclear research, the Prime Minister urged the scientists to ensure highest application of domestic capability and resources.
*
She also asked them to accelerate development in different sectors including agriculture, education, health and infrastructure as well as to ensure combating the risk of climate change with domestic technology.
*
Hasina said that during its previous tenure, her government established 12 science and technology universities and four agriculture universities, as well as a medical university for enhancing research.
*
She listed various successes of her government including establishment of Union Information Center with internet facilities, reaching healthcare services to the doorsteps of the people through community clinics, and generation of over 3500 MW additional electricity during the last three and half years.
*
The Prime Minister mentioned that the role of scientists and researchers is very crucial in successful implementation of Vision 2021 for economic prosperity of the country. She said the countries showing capability in research on science and technologies are progressing fast.
*
Hasina said around Tk 200 crore have been spent for procuring the highly sensitive atomic machineries in the six new installations of the Atomic Commission ushering in a new horizon for atomic research in the country.
*
She said the construction of Rooppur Nuclear Plant has been delayed as the previous BNP government didnt carry forward the initiative.
*
The Prime Minister said that her government has activated all research institutes in the country and given separate allocation for conducting research works.
*
She hoped that the countrys scientists will be able to invent necessary technology in local perspective and application of those technologies is possible through using native resources and capacity.
*
State Minister for Science and Technology architect Yeafesh Osman presided over the function.
*
Chairman of the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Ministry of Science and Technology Alhaj Dabirul Islam, local parliament member Talukder Towhid Jang Murad, secretary of the Science and Technology Ministry Rafiqul Islam and chairman of Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission ASM Firoz also spoke on the occasion.

UNBconnect... - Govt to build another nuclear power plant in southern region: Hasina





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigbossman

kobiraaz said:


> He is an awami activist and student of Commerce department of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology!! Kill me, i wanna die
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha...good one


----------



## Al-zakir

'I never saw Sayedee at Peace Committee office' 

Mon, Sep 10th, 2012 9:36 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Sep 10 (bdnews24.com)The third defence witness for Jamaat-e-Islami leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee said on Monday he had never seen the man at the local Peace Committee or Razakar office. 

According to first war crimes tribunal's charges, Sayedee was one of the founders of the local Peace Committee in Pirojpur's Parerhat. 

The Peace Committees were citizens' platforms floated during the Liberation War in 1971 and infamous for collaborating with the Pakistani Army and mobilising other vigilante militia groups like Razakar, Al Badr and Al Shams. 

The charges also place Sayedee as one of the founders of the local Razakar unit. 

However, 60-year Nurul Haque Howlader from Sayedee's native Parerhat said he used to live about 100 yards from where the local Peace Committee had set up its office. "And I had never seen Delwar Hossain Sayedee there." 

The witness also said Sayedee had never been to the Razakar camp set up at the Rajlokkhi Girls High School. 

The three-judge International Crimes Tribunal-1, set up to try crimes against humanity during the war, indicted the Jamaat executive council leader for 20 war crimes charges on Oct 3. His allegations include murder, rape, arson and loot. 

The witness countered a number of allegations against Sayedee saying that the Pakistani Army came to Parerhat around early or mid-May and looted several shops. He named a number of collaborators to have abetted the looting, but said Sayedee was not there. 

The witness said he lived at the Parerhat market throughout the war and claimed never to have seen Sayedee taking part in any of the atrocities. Regarding alleged rape of Bhanu Saha, daughter of Bipad Saha, the witness said "not a single woman of Parerhat" had been raped during the war. 

He said it was rather one Moslem Maulana who lived with Bhanu Saha, and it was said that he had married the girl. 

Countering another allegation that Sayedee had led to the loot and plunder of one Mahbubul Alam Howladar's house at Tengrakhli village, the witness it was completely false. 

He said Mahbub, the first prosecution witness of the case, was a distant cousin but they were close and during the war he used to visit another cousin, who was Mahbubl Alam's neighbour. "He was only 10 or 11 at that time and the allegation is completely false. There were no such cases of houses being set on fire during the war at Tengrakhali." 

Regarding forcible conversion of Hindus, the witness said there were no such cases except that some Hindus in order to save their lives converted willingly. 

The tribunal Chairman, Justice Mohammad Nizamul Huq interrupted and asked, "Let me ask you this. Were you there to witness the matter?" 

The witness said he wasn't. "Then how do you know they had gone willingly?" asked the judge. 

The witness began to say that it was common knowledge around the Parerhat market. But defence counsel Tajul Islam objected saying that the judge was becoming too excited. "You must allow the witness to speak, these questions can come up during cross-examination." 

Justice Huq said, "The court can ask any question and no one can raise any objection in that regard." 

"But I must also protect my witness," said Tajul Islam hinting that the Chairman had become aggressive. "Sure, that you must," Justice Huq agreed. 

The defence counsel then said that if the tribunal became excited then it became difficult. 

Justice Huq said, "Mr Tajul Islam you are to restrain yourself." 

The witness said the Hindus who felt compelled to convert reverted to their religion after the war ended. 

The witness apologised for his confusing manner of speaking which had tribunal asking him the same question several times. 

Justice Huq told him not to be bothered with that. "It is nothing. But I thank you very much for gathering the courage to come here as a defence witness." 

Prosecutor Syed Haider Ali took up his cross-examination afterwards and continued until the close of proceedings. 

At one point, the prosecutor asked his witness when he first came to know that he would have to be a witness in the case. "Almost a year ago, I think." 

Then he was asked how the witness had come to know that the case was undergoing investigation. "From the newspapers," said Nurul Haque. 

Haider Ali asked, "Do you understand what investigation is?" 

"Yes I do," replied the witness. 

The prosecutor then established that he had met the investigators at his village. 

The prosecutor asked whether he had read about the case in the papers after meeting the investigator. 

The witness appeared to falter a bit and mumbled that he could not quite remember. 

The tribunal Chairman intervened and said, "If you wonder which direction the answer will take you, then it will be hard to answer." 

The witness still appeared unsure. Tribunal member Justice Jahangir Hossain said, "If you refuse to answer then the court can ask you questions about your character, so keep that in mind." 

The witness managed to say that the event had been almost a year ago when Sayedee's eldest son Rafique Bin Sayedee died of a heart attack in June, so he could not really remember the details correctly. 

The other tribunal member, Justice Anwarul Haque said, "But this is a simple question. You can remember things vividly from 40 years ago and this only happened one year ago." 

Defence counsel Tajul Islam then stood up and addressed the witness, explaining the question and the witness answered immediately that he had read in the newspapers afterwards that the investigation was still ongoing. 

bdnews24.com/ta/bd/2047h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

*'No complaints against Sayedee' *

Sun, Sep 16th, 2012 8:11 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Sep 16 (bdnews24.com)The fifth defence witness for Jamaat-e-Islami leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee told the first war crimes tribunal on Sunday that not a single person of Parerhat had complained against Sayedee. 

The 62-year old freedom fighter, also a former member of Awami League's student wing, said that a large contingent had reached Parerhat in the first week of December in 1971 when hundreds of people spoke about atrocities by the vigilante militia men collaborating with the Pakistani Army. 

The three-judge International Crimes Tribunal1, trying crimes against humanity during the 1971 Liberation War, indicted Sayedee for 20 war crimes charges on Oct 3, 2011. His alleged crimes include murder, rape, arson and loot. 

Sayedee is alleged to have been a member of the local Peace Committee as well as Razakar. Along with the Al Badr and Al Shams, the Razakars are alleged to have been responsible for widespread atrocities in their bid to thwart liberation forces. The peace committee was more of a social front of these vigilante militia groups. 

Former Chhatra Leaguer Khasrul Alam, an HSC student during the war, said he heard in early May 1971 that his home in Shankarpasha of Pirojpur had come under attack. 

Led by one Mohsin Razakar, son of local peace committee member Shafizuddin Maulana, some Pakistani soldiers had looted his village and burnt down his house said the witness. 

"My septuagenarian mother suffered physical assault at their hands." 

The witness said there were not incidents of rape in either Shankarpasha or Parerhat Unions during the war. 

He said that a large contingent of freedom fighters reached Parerhat on Dec 7, 1971 led by the Sundarban sub-sector commander Zaiuddin and his second in command Shamsul Alam Talukdar, who has already testified on behalf of Sayedee. 

Captain Zia had addressed a large congregation of about 1200 people of Parerhat and told the people to voice their complaints to his boys there. 

This was followed by Shamsul Alam Talukdar, to whom people had apparently complained about the Razakars and Peace Committee members. Khasrul Alam said there were complaints about a number of infamous Razakars. "But there was not a single person who spoke against Sayedee." 

He said there were complaints against a number of other Razakars and peace committee members including Sekendar Shikdar, Moslem Maulana and Danesh Maulvi. 

When asked if he could identify Sayedee  who was sitting in dock in white kurta-pyjama and his trademark beard dyed red with henna  the witness said he could indeed identify the man in the dock. "He used to have the same get up then, as he has today." 

Prosecutor Syed Haider Ali began cross-examining the witness and is set to resume on Monday. 

bdnews24.com/ta/sk/1951h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

our new home minister

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkPrince

boltu said:


> our new home minister



hay hay hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Dhaka Friday September 21 2012 

Mob kills woman on suspicion of abducting child 

A mob Thursday beat a woman in her 30s to death merely on suspicion that she abducted a child who had gone missing from Jatrabari in the capital. The child, 'Touhida', was later found playing at a house in the same neighbourhood at Hashem Road. The woman, Mahmuda Begum (35), who happened to be passing the neighbourhood around noon, was caught by a mob of local people after the child's mother reported her baby was missing.

Mob kills woman on suspicion of abducting child


----------



## eastwatch

Skallagrim said:


> Dhaka Friday September 21 2012
> 
> Mob kills woman on suspicion of abducting child
> 
> A mob Thursday beat a woman in her 30s to death merely on suspicion that she abducted a child who had gone missing from Jatrabari in the capital. The child, 'Touhida', was later found playing at a house in the same neighbourhood at Hashem Road. The woman, Mahmuda Begum (35), who happened to be passing the neighbourhood around noon, was caught by a mob of local people after the child's mother reported her baby was missing.
> 
> Mob kills woman on suspicion of abducting child



No one saw any child with this murdered woman. She was beaten to death only on suspicion. What a stupid mob and what a pitiful death of a normal woman! In Bangladesh, people do not trust police. This is why they kill a suspect before the police arrive. May Allah bless the soul of this victim of mob anger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

DarkPrince said:


> hay hay hay



well, i do it always. 

I mean, whenever i see a person in uniform, i look for his name! Its not his fault that the tag was perfectly placed on her ye!


----------



## ShadowFaux

*Rangamati on violence alert*

Mon, Sep 24th, 2012 12:31 am BdST

Rangamati, Sep 23 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Law-enforcing agencies were put on violence alert in the hill district Rangamati on Sunday, a day after a clash between indigenous and Bengali students left at least 50 injured. 

Rangamati district Superintendent of Police Masud Ul Hasan told bdnews24.com they took additional preparation to keep any unpleasant incident from happening in the district. 

According to him, members of police, Border Guard Bangladesh and Army were called in on the streets to tackle any situation. 

An argument between an indigenous and a Bengali student at Rangamati Government College triggered the clashes, which soon spread in different parts of the town, including College Gate, Bonorupa and Kalindi areas around 10am on Saturday. 
The authorities shut the college down indefinitely and banned all sorts of gathering in the district town. 

Of the injured, two were admitted in the Chittagong Medical College and Hospital, 28 others at the Combined Military Hospital and the rest at the Rangamati General Hospital. 

An uneasy calm prevailed in the town with shopkeepers downing their shutters and other schools and colleges remaining closed on Saturday. 

Rangamati, one of the three hill districts, was rocked by violence only three days back when Khagrachharhi had experienced another wave of unrest after Bengali Awami League men enforced a dawn-to-dusk strike protesting attack on one of their leaders. 

The hill districts have seen unabated Bengali infiltration and settlement, allegedly sponsored by the state, over the last few decades, displacing hundreds of indigenous families. 


*Source*


----------



## eastwatch

Why a newspaper can use the word 'Infiltration' when Bangladeshi citizens go and settle in the Ctg Hill Tracts areas. Every citizen of a country has the birthright to settle in any part of the country. Paharis have also every right to settle in Ctg, dhaka or any other part of the country.

A quarrel or fist fighting should be highlighted objectively and not through prisms that only takes away the present issue to something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Why a newspaper can use the word 'Infiltration' when Bangladeshi citizens go and settle in the Ctg Hill Tracts areas. Every citizen of a country has the birthright to settle in any part of the country. Paharis have also every right to settle in Ctg, dhaka or any other part of the country.
> 
> A quarrel or fist fighting should be highlighted objectively and not through prisms that only takes away the present issue to something else.




Yes every citizen of the country have the right to settle anywhere but not in a organized and massive manner undermining the locals. For instance, let me give you an example. In Sylhet if you settle they will call you "Abadi" and will be looked down at you. Even generation after settlement they are not recognized as Sylhetis rather discriminated against all the time.


----------



## kobiraaz

I don't like it. Their life style should be preserved from Bangali infiltration! There are lots of open places in Bangladesh. Just use google map!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

bro why you are posting this kinda picture which is embarrassing for us in front of the foreigners ?


----------



## boltu

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> bro why you are posting this kinda picture which is embarrassing for us in front of the foreigners ?


I found it on facebook bro,didn't give a serious thought about the embarrassment part.My bad may be.
Btw,bhai i don't count Indians and Pakistanis as foreigners, one way or another we are same $hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

boltu said:


> I found it on facebook bro,didn't give a serious thought about the embarrassment part.My bad may be.
> Btw,bhai i don't count Indians and Pakistanis as foreigners, one way or another we are same $hit.


Last few words......Nice one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

à¦¨à¦¿à¦à¦à§à¦°à§à¦à§ à¦¬à¦¿à¦à§à¦·à§à¦*à§à¦° à¦®à§à¦à§ à¦¬à¦¿à¦à¦²à§à¦ª à¦ªà¦¥à§ à¦¹à§à¦à§à¦²à§ à¦à§à¦²à§à¦¨ à¦ªà§à¦°à¦§à¦¾à¦¨à¦®à¦¨à§à¦¤à§à¦°à§ :: à¦¨à§à¦¾à¦¦à¦¿à¦à¦¨à§à¦¤



> &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2456;&#2503;&#2480; &#2540;&#2541;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2474;&#2508;&#2433;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2447;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2543;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2475; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495; (&#2460;&#2503;&#2447;&#2475;&#2453;&#2503 &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2469; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;



Hasina lands in NY amid chaos | Politics | bdnews24.com

New York police in riot gears have taken position between the rival groups outside the airport to avert unpleasant incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

iajdani said:


> Yes every citizen of the country have the right to settle anywhere but not in a organized and massive manner undermining the locals. For instance, let me give you an example. In Sylhet if you settle they will call you "Abadi" and will be looked down at you. Even generation after settlement they are not recognized as Sylhetis rather discriminated against all the time.



People from other district who migrate to shylet are very hard working you know compared lazy shyletis. They don't go to london and today they have occupied every walks of life in shylet. But its true that there are discrimination against them but that should not be. And this doesn't justify that bangladeshis from other areas can't migrate to CHT. Its an integral part of BD and the peace treaty of 1997 is unconsitutional as we are an unitary state. Why are u even trying to justify that awamiindian sponsored peace treaty?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Luffy 500 said:


> People from other district who migrate to shylet are very hard working you know compared lazy shyletis. They don't go to london and today they have occupied every walks of life in shylet. But its true that there are discrimination against them but that should not be. And this doesn't justify that bangladeshis from other areas can't migrate to CHT. Its an integral part of BD and the peace treaty of 1997 is unconsitutional as we are an unitary state. Why are u even trying to justify that awamiindian sponsored peace treaty?




I am just defending my country and the what I think is the right thing to do. You are right about Sylhet but just imagine how Sylhetis will react if one day the Sylhetis become 49% and Noakhali people become 51%?? Is it something you like? I dont think so.


----------



## kobiraaz

What is your problem with Noakhali people:s :s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

^^@ farhaan vai, whats the secret/reason behind the widespread presence of Noakhali people around the country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> What is your problem with Noakhali people:s :s



Nothing wrong. I love them as long as they stay in Noakhali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Sylhet has a lot of empty houses. Generation after generation settling in USA and Europe. Many of us build mega house just for show but no one stay there. Mockery to poor. My father among them bigot. We have three story house in Sylhet city and bungalow style house(redone) in our ancestral village but on one stay there except a care taker and Imam. We also have a lot of farm land. I have a felling that one day this property(mostly farmland) may be occupied by locals out of anger. 

So one day Sylhet may be occupied by none-Sylheti.



iajdani said:


> Nothing wrong. I love them as long as they stay in Noakhali.



You supremacist Sylheti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> ^^@ farhaan vai, whats the secret/reason behind the widespread presence of Noakhali people around the country ?



i was once explained by an english professor of NDC about this - Both Sylhet and Noakhali are not that fertile comparing to other parts of Bangladesh. Noakhali because of ' Char Elaka' and salty sea water and sylhet because of hilly terrain! Hundred years ago most of us were farmers! So both noakhailas and sylhetis had a tendency to migrate. This is the reason most Bangladeshis living in Bidesh are from Sylhet and Noakhali. Noakhalis had a habit of settling in different parts of Bangladesh. Maybe today we don't notice, but in agricultural based society, local people used to notice notice noakhali infiltration and they hated this. This is how anti-noakhali mentality formed across the country! Even today people make fun of us.. These noakhailas who used to migrate were dirt poor but most of them became successful to go up - because of their hardwork or even dishonesty! Have you heard the joke- Dawat e khabar khawar por noakhalira dour dey, boshe adda deyna - it originated from hardwork! According to my Sir, this culture reflects in literature of that time. Like Hussain Mia in Padma nadir Majhi or that fraud in lalshalu!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

Hussain Mia was a boss character 
i liked him a lot.


----------



## Luffy 500

iajdani said:


> I am just defending my country and the what I think is the right thing to do. You are right about Sylhet but just imagine how Sylhetis will react if one day the Sylhetis become 49% and Noakhali people become 51%?? Is it something you like? I dont think so.



Nope I don't have any problem with Noakhali settlement in shylet.They are really hard workers unlike us shyletis infact almost all other people in BD are hard worker than shyletis. But expatriate syletis 
are really hardworkers and undergo a whole social change upon settling abroad in IMO. We are a homogeneous society and are all bangladeshi. Btw Noakhali who settled in shylet can speak fluent syleti and shyleti dialect will be always dominant in shylet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

iajdani said:


> Yes every citizen of the country have the right to settle anywhere but not in a organized and massive manner undermining the locals. For instance, let me give you an example. In Sylhet if you settle they will call you "Abadi" and will be looked down at you. Even generation after settlement they are not recognized as Sylhetis rather discriminated against all the time.



Your instance of Sylhet is unique in Bangladesh or throughout world. It's only Sylheti who can't accept others as neighbors. For instance, in Khulna I had a bigger friend circle from my school life and we sometime tried to find who were local Khulna guys, there were 1 or 2 in our circle. My origin is in Comilla zone, likewise most of them were from various parts of BD settled in Khulna. I've seen the same in Dhaka and other cities. You should have chosen such an instance bypassing Sylhet. Do you really live in USA where people from around the world gathered and living their lives  ?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> I don't like it. Their life style should be preserved from Bangali infiltration! There are lots of open places in Bangladesh. Just use google map!



Farhan it's true their life style should be preserved but this matter isn't so straightforward, it's in a word complex now. If Bangali settlement causes no problem to their life style, there is nothing wrong...right? It'll will be longer story to pinpoint whole the issue. In short, just find out the actual hilly guys who are engaged in murder. If you can find out the main culprit, you might get astonished. Or in other words there's a magical way to control it....just fuel ULFA and similar wings in NE india, both hilly unrest and border killing will come under your grip. Someone 35 years back realized the very fact and started that medicine which proved to be effective. It's happened several times before that people with similar look of hilly people entered BD, committed some murder and got back. In some cases it's not necessary to enter from across border, as among hilly people there are influences from across border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

planet my cousin works with them! in Khagrachhari! He told me that, these Upajatis hate Bangalis. Even good Bangalis who help them! In his language - Joint e Joint e Shoytani! And my cousin is very simple guy, when he thinks like this, i believe this is true. but you have to see larger picture of this. My cousin being a local of Dhaka, buying lands in Khagrachari using fake certificate that he is from Khagrachari. And I have said - he is very simple. He is doing it because all other goverment employee who work with him are doing this. So if i were a Chakma or Whatever, i would definitely hate them!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

PlanetSoldier said:


> Your instance of Sylhet is unique in Bangladesh or throughout world. It's only Sylheti who can't accept others as neighbors. For instance, in Khulna I had a bigger friend circle from my school life and we sometime tried to find who were local Khulna guys, there were 1 or 2 in our circle. My origin is in Comilla zone, likewise most of them were from various parts of BD settled in Khulna. I've seen the same in Dhaka and other cities. You should have chosen such an instance bypassing Sylhet. Do you really live in USA where people from around the world gathered and living their lives  ?



I was not talking about cosmopolitan cities. YOu can go and pull rickshaws in Sylhet city, nobody will care. But you go with thousands and cut all forest and vegetation and settle there which creates problem.

Not only that, when I visited my small town few months back I saw thousands of worker from North Bengal working in brick field. Its just a small town. I found my house maid from Jessore. I asked how the hell they found this small town. I even found a guy doing cotton work from Mymentshing. I again asked him, how the hell you know the name of this place??? He just smiled with gratitude. The grill and window work of our apartment done by a guy who settled there from Madaripur. 

Now tell me, if a small town which is not even a Upazilla is overwhelmed by non local then imagine what is going on in Sylhet town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> Hussain Mia was a boss character
> i liked him a lot.


I thought you were a english 
medium student!


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> planet my cousin works with them! in Khagrachhari! He told me that, these Upajatis hate Bangalis. Even good Bangalis who help them! In his language - Joint e Joint e Shoytani! And my cousin is very simple guy, when he thinks like this, i believe this is true. but you have to see larger picture of this. My cousin being a local of Dhaka, buying lands in Khagrachari using fake certificate that he is from Khagrachari. And I have said - he is very simple. He is doing it because all other goverment employee who work with him are doing this. So if i were a Chakma or Whatever, i would definitely hate them!!!



This is why I told it's in a word complex now will take page after page to describe which was actually started by stupid Ayub long ago and later no govt. could correct the situation once started by him ultimately resulting in hatred. If one bought land by fake papers, it's not acceptable on the other hand there's a question why one can't buy property being a citizen of that state. Thing is you are right their life style has to be preserved but if their activities are influenced by some third hand that have to be treated right way. Trust me, before recent incidents started in CHT I myself calculated it whereas I don't have any real idea over hilly area. It's just a sequence that I assumed.


----------



## TopCat

PlanetSoldier said:


> This is why I told it's in a word complex now will take page after page to describe which was actually started by stupid Ayub long ago and later no govt. could correct the situation once started by him ultimately resulting in hatred. If one bought land by fake papers, it's not acceptable on the other hand there's a question why one can't buy property being a citizen of that state. Thing is you are right their life style has to be preserved but if their activities are influenced by some third hand that have to be treated right way. Trust me, before recent incidents started in CHT I myself calculated it whereas I don't have any real idea over hilly area. It's just a sequence that I assumed.



Yu got to go back history to understand why you cant buy land in CHT. First they made the treaty with Mogul and came within Bengal administration where it was agreed that no outsider settlement will be allowed. Then again when they lost to brits and made peace treaty, it was agreed that no bengali settlement will be allowed. The legacy carried by Pakistan and CHT was given a special status. When land settlement was done after the land reform in 1963, CHT was excluded and let them live with their traditional way of land distribution. Chakma Raja supported Pakistan in 1971 for the same reason.

After the independence all previous agreement with Chakma were made void which was not the right approach. As there were no formal land record in CHT which were fully exploited by the Bengali settlers. When it was the duty of the Govt to safeguard the people of CHT according to the previous agreement mades since mogul era, govt itself started patronizing the mass scale settlement. And you know when the beggars and uneducated are allowed in thousands in a area what will happen. They just started a hooligan and taking over the land of tribes. I dont blame tribes for taking up the arms. That was the right thing to do from their part. If you dont stand up for yourself then people will walk over you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> I thought you were a english
> medium student!


eh,you sound racist !! why should english medium's polapain have all the fun


----------



## boltu

New weapons for Bangladesh Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Pistol is enough for police who is in patrol duty. Armed police can carry SMG or whatever.

Most of the police just cant chase the criminals only because they have to carry a huge gun with them. Also a gun for 24/7 makes any duty a living hell.


----------



## Luffy 500

??????????? ???? ???? ????????? ?????? ????????? ??????????

*&#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2497;&#2460;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;*



> &#8216;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2478;&#2470;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;&#8212;&#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2472;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; *&#2455;&#2468; &#2536;&#2534; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2475;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476; &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2472;&#2507;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2507;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;*



I don't know if any other ruling political party of any country involves itself in such shameless ant-state propaganda like this awami fagots. While awami propaganda outlets like daily farting star and prothom baler alo didn't found this piece important for publication. Desh ta re dhonksho korar jonno ute-pore lagse ai nimakharam gula.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

boltu said:


> ^^@ farhaan vai, whats the secret/reason behind the widespread presence of Noakhali people around the country ?



@ My version is little bit different !!! I think the greater Noakhali people are having foreign origin may be from Arab. My reasons are given below:

1. In the 7th to 10th century the Arabian naval fleets were dominating factor in the Indian Ocean. In thoses days the Arabian Ships used to sail from Middle East upto Phillipines and even China. Some ships used to come to Bengal and from Bengal these ships used to go "Kamruk" through Surma river. At that time there was one big seaport some where closer to Sandip and it's name was "Samander". Unfortunately, it is still misterious. No one could still identify this seaport. Now, there is a common believe that many Arabs who came for a "Tezarat" settled in and around Noakhali, Hatia and Sandip.

2. Later on during the British period it was observed that most of the Noakhali people were highly religious minded. Most of their women wears "Borkha" which is hardly visible in other districts less Chittagong, Comilla and Sylhet. Their kids and children hardly went to "Patshala" and Schools. They preferred to go to "Maktab" and "Madrasa". They preferred to read Arabic and Persi. Bengali was only used as "Kothto Basha".

3. If you ask the older local people, they invariable will tell you that their forfather came either from Arab or from Persia and majority belongs to "Syed". If you analysis their local language you would find many many Arabic, Persian and Urdu words which you would not find in other local district languages.

4. If you visit Noakhali, you would surprize that most of mosque resembles the mosque of Mecca and Medina. They are very fond of " Minars " on the top of the mosque which you hardly find in other district. Where there is a mosque so there is a "Moktab" which is common in Noakhali. There are lot of "Madrasas" and "Etem khana" in Noakhali". Majority of the people have the tendency to donate and sponsar the religious institutions. 

@ What I believe since these people came from outside so they have the tendency to remain all together and maintain a very cordial relation among the Noakhali people. The spirit of favouratism is very common among the Noakhali people. (reason being they came from outside)The people of Noakhali are very laboureous.

@ I think majority of Noakhali people came from Middle East to preach Islam in Bengal. Most of the aged people are highly learned in religious matters. They think that since their forefather came here to preach Islam so their next generation thought that it is their birth right to spreed the religious feeling among all the corners of Bangladesh. And that is the reason we find all Noakhali religious teachers in all most all the mosque of Bangladesh. This is one group of Noakhali people. Another group is business class. This group went to all most districts of Bangladesh once there were a acute shortage of land due to eroson/ cyclone/flood and other natural disaster in graeter Noakhali. 

@ The forefather of Begum Khaleda Zia also came from Arab !!!!!!! and that is why every time she goes for "Umra" as a King's special guest.

@@ Whatever I have written above is my thinking after meeting with the Noakhali people. There are some historial evidances, some are assumptions, some are personal experiences and finally personal reasonable assuption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Nobel Laureate Professor Muhammad Yunus addresses the audience at Central Park in New York City on Saturday, September 29, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Md Akmal said:


> @ My version is little bit different !!! I think the greater Noakhali people are having foreign origin may be from Arab. My reasons are given below:
> 
> 1. In the 7th to 10th century the Arabian naval fleets were dominating factor in the Indian Ocean. In thoses days the Arabian Ships used to sail from Middle East upto Phillipines and even China. Some ships used to come to Bengal and from Bengal these ships used to go "Kamruk" through Surma river. At that time there was one big seaport some where closer to Sandip and it's name was "Samander". Unfortunately, it is still misterious. No one could still identify this seaport. Now, there is a common believe that many Arabs who came for a "Tezarat" settled in and around Noakhali, Hatia and Sandip.
> 
> 2. Later on during the British period it was observed that most of the Noakhali people were highly religious minded. Most of their women wears "Borkha" which is hardly visible in other districts less Chittagong, Comilla and Sylhet. Their kids and children hardly went to "Patshala" and Schools. They preferred to go to "Maktab" and "Madrasa". They preferred to read Arabic and Persi. Bengali was only used as "Kothto Basha".
> 
> 3. If you ask the older local people, they invariable will tell you that their forfather came either from Arab or from Persia and majority belongs to "Syed". If you analysis their local language you would find many many Arabic, Persian and Urdu words which you would not find in other local district languages.
> 
> 4. If you visit Noakhali, you would surprize that most of mosque resembles the mosque of Mecca and Medina. They are very fond of " Minars " on the top of the mosque which you hardly find in other district. Where there is a mosque so there is a "Moktab" which is common in Noakhali. There are lot of "Madrasas" and "Etem khana" in Noakhali". Majority of the people have the tendency to donate and sponsar the religious institutions.
> 
> @ What I believe since these people came from outside so they have the tendency to remain all together and maintain a very cordial relation among the Noakhali people. The spirit of favouratism is very common among the Noakhali people. (reason being they came from outside)The people of Noakhali are very laboureous.
> 
> @ I think majority of Noakhali people came from Middle East to preach Islam in Bengal. Most of the aged people are highly learned in religious matters. They think that since their forefather came here to preach Islam so their next generation thought that it is their birth right to spreed the religious feeling among all the corners of Bangladesh. And that is the reason we find all Noakhali religious teachers in all most all the mosque of Bangladesh. This is one group of Noakhali people. Another group is business class. This group went to all most districts of Bangladesh once there were a acute shortage of land due to eroson/ cyclone/flood and other natural disaster in graeter Noakhali.
> 
> @ The forefather of Begum Khaleda Zia also came from Arab !!!!!!! and that is why every time she goes for "Umra" as a King's special guest.
> 
> @@ Whatever I have written above is my thinking after meeting with the Noakhali people. There are some historial evidances, some are assumptions, some are personal experiences and finally personal reasonable assuption.



But no one like the Noakhali people.... in Bengali I should say they are giringi baaj... internal politics and speaking ill about others is very high among them. Can you explain the reason why???


----------



## DarkPrince

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> But no one like the Noakhali people.... in Bengali I should say they are giringi baaj... internal politics and speaking ill about others is very high among them. Can you explain the reason why???



arab ra ascilo thik e but total noakhali population ar kache ta minority matro. majority rai toh genuine bengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

DarkPrince said:


> arab ra ascilo thik e but total noakhali population ar kache ta minority matro. majority rai toh genuine bengali



LaBong dada tomar Noakhailla jano naki aita??


----------



## DarkPrince

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> LaBong dada tomar Noakhailla jano naki aita??



acha tai naki hahahahaha


----------



## boltu

Just saw on facebook, US ambassador to BD Mr.Dan Mozena arranged a live chat for discussing BD's future economic and social progress.He seems to be very passionate about Bangladesh and its people,such a great man. 

I am just quoting some of his comments from that live discussion session which took place on facebook ,

Dan Mozena : @ashaduzzaman ataullah; Anis Rahman: "I am pleased that World Bank financing for the Padma Bridge seems to be back on track. America and Bangladesh's other partners UK, Japan and India worked hard to help bring that loan possibility back on the table after the Bank rejected it in June. The Padma Bridge is critical to realizing the Royal Bengal Tiger as it would make possible greatly expanded intra-regional trade ... *the New Silk Road that Secretary Clinton talked about when she was here in May. God again blessed Bangladesh by giving the nation a critical geo-economic location: the very nexus of trade between South and Central Asia and China and Southeast Asia ... what a blessing!"*

Dan Mozena  Titas Ahmed, Moses Halder, Shah Uddin Sumon, "I think Bangladesh could be/should be the next Asian Tiger, the Royal Bengal Tiger. The key to realizing this vision is greatly expanded investment in the readymade garment sector and the household textile sector, making Bangladesh the world's largest exporter of each, replacing China."

Dan Mozena : @ Ahmed Sagir, "I think Bangladesh's current power and energy shortages could be resolved by smart decisions and investment. For example, *Bangladesh has enormous reserves of highest quality, low sulphur coal. This coal should be developed and used to generate the power needed to enable Bangladesh to become an Asian Tiger*. Also, more pipelines need to be built to move increasing supplies of natural gas. Also, exploration of Bangladesh's off-shore areas needs to be expedited. I'm pleased that yesterday GE, the world's third largest company, signed two deals to build two new, gas-fired, high efficiency power plants that will generate more than 650 MW of power."

Dan Mozena : @Salauddin Bappy, "The Royal Bengal Tiger of my vision would create literally millions and millions of new jobs in the RMG sector and in the silk and jute sectors. In silk, for example, Bangladesh currently produces 50 tons a year and utilizes 300 tons. The world silk industry is shifting from the Far East and China to India. I think it should come to Bangladesh, which could produce 1000 tons a year, which would create additional millions of new jobs in this highly labor intensive industry."

Dan Mozena : @ Azhar Hussain Chowdhury, "There are many obstacles to Bangladesh's becoming the next Asian Tiger: inadequate ports, railroads, roads; deficient supplies of energy and power, inadequate rule of law, uncertain political stability and, the one you identified, corruption/transparency. I believe corruption undermines the nation's growth and that Bangladesh cannot become an Asian Tiger unless corruption is reined in. As always, Bangladesh is much blessed by God, as everyone of these obstacles is surmountable, including corruption, with adequate political goodwill."

Dan Mozena : @ Kazi Nasrin Siddiqa, "I think civil society has a huge role to play in Bangladesh's becoming an Asian Tiger. The media, for example, can lead the battle against corruption by shining bright lights into dark corners to expose corruption and bring culprits to book. I'm pleased that our programshere at the Embassy help train journalists, including dozens of women journalists, on how to do effective investigative reporting. (I recall fondly visiting your school recently.)"

Dan Mozena : @ Tapan Ghosh, "The key to developing all these infrastructural needs is to create an investment climate that attracts domestic and foreign investors. *In my speech yesterday at the signing ceremony for the two GE power deals, I said companies will come to Bangladesh when it makes sense to come. GE has obviously decided that it makes sense to come ... I hope other American companies follow GE's example.* (Note: you can find the text of my speech on the Embassy's website.)"

Dan Mozena : @ Ahmad Hossain; Shoaib Mukit, "*Bangladeshi young people are already showing the way by creating their own NGOs to build a better Bangladesh and by bringing new management concepts to business. Indeed, the future is already arriving, thanks to the energy and dynamism of Bangladesh's incredible young people*."

Dan Mozena : @ Prapti Priyodorshini, "*The magic of Bangladesh is rooted in its deep culture of tolerance, moderation and acceptance of differences*. The sad events of Ramu recently made clear that some elements of Bangladeshi society want to destroy this culture of tolerance and replace it with one of hate and intolerance. The people of Bangladesh need to stand up to this threat and make clear that they will not accept such intolerance."

Dan Mozena : @ Tarek Mollah, "*As Bangladesh's continuing impressive growth over the past two decades demonstrates, the private sector is the engine of Bangladesh's growth over the past 20 years, and the key to Bangladesh's becoming the next Asian Tiger."*

Dan Mozena : @ Bazlur Rahman, *"When I presented my credentials to HE President Zillur Rahman last November, I said that I was the American Ambassador to Bangladesh, not just Dhaka, and I committed myself to visiting all 64 districts, which I am now doing. The more I travel in this wondrous country, the more opportunity for growth I see. For example, when I visited Mymensingh/Tangail, I saw huge opportunities for fish production, sustainable timber production, pineapple and jackfruit processing, silk production, vegetable production and the list goes on. Everywhere I go in Bangladesh, I see good people working hard. With investment and new ideas, these people could produce even more, enough more to create the Royal Bengal Tiger. With such wonderful people, Bangladesh gives me the greatest hope for the nation's future."*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

fun read 

District Stereotypes - BanglaCricket Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

it supports akmal's claim--------



> Ammar sweetheart is from Noakhali.
> 
> The girls are pretty but the boys are shitty.
> 
> All kath-mollas are from this district.
> They are very religious and good host.
> You will find Noakhali people anywhere in the world, even in the moon.
> Noakhali people are very social &#8230;that&#8217;s why you will see so many Naokhali associations in NY city.
> Like sylheti people, they are the early adopters of western culture: don't be surprised when you visit Noakhali remote village and hear English&#8217;s word like handkerchief, leisure time, honey, funny, etc.
> They use coconut oil a lot. Thats you you may find their hair greesy and shinny
> They are accused of favoring each ouer. If they can get a job in an organization, with infew years you will see Noakhali people dominating that organization.
> Most of them are Khaleda Zia fan.
> 
> 
> Rest oif district make fun of these people, but basically they are bhodro lok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.H.J.

&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; !
----------------------

???? ???? ??? ?????????? - ????? ???

&#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; (&#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460 &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2542; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2496; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;&#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; (&#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469 &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507; &#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2542;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2463;&#2489;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2539;&#2542; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2539;&#2534; &#2470;&#2486;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2538; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;, &#2541; &#2470;&#2486;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2539; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2451;&#2524;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2538; &#2470;&#2486;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2535; &#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2404; &#2451;&#2460;&#2472; &#2536;&#2539;&#2539; &#2463;&#2472;&#2404; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2536;&#2537; &#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2537;&#2541; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2536;&#2539; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;- &#2447;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2463; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472 &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2542; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507;&#2476;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2496; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;





- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

?????????? ???? ???? ?????? ??????? ????? ?????? ??????

&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;



> &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2489;&#2496;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;



Manifestation of awami-indian schemes going on at full throttle, hope some naive lots won't find their way in blaming destitute rohingya's for all these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

> *US planetarium named after Bangladeshi
> *
> 
> A Bangladeshi expatriate has had the honour of having a planetarium in the US named after her.
> 
> A planetarium of Elizabeth City State University (ECSU) in North Carolina has been named after Dr Sultana Khan, who is a faculty member of the university and director of the planetarium.
> 
> Khan, a professor in ECSU's Chemistry, Geology and Physics Department, has a 33-year innings at the university. She took on the additional role of the planetarium's director in 1990.
> 
> In 2006, Board of Governors of the University of North Carolina named her one of the 16 recipients of the Award for Excellency in Teaching.
> 
> Under Khan's direction, the planetarium opened on January 23, 1990.
> 
> Once a 30-foot dome structure with a uni-directional classroom seating 54 and a SPITZ 512 star projector, the planetarium is now equipped with 60 uniquely designed planetarium chairs, more than 40 automated mechanical projectors and a collection of advanced audio-visual equipments, three full-motion video screens from DVD, laser disc or VHS and a professional theatre-quality sound system.
> 
> Khan said even after her retirement she will remain involved with the planetarium.



Well done Dr Sultana Khan . We are proud of you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luffy 500

Govt involved in hate attacks: BNP probe
Govt involved in hate attacks: BNP probe | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;
???? ????? ??? ?? ??????????? ?????? ???? ?????? ????? ????????????? ????? ???? ??????? | The Daily Sangram

&#2460;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;
??????? ????? ?????? ??????? ?????? : ????? ?????? ????? ????? ????



> &#2536;&#2543; &#2488;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2543;&#2463;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#8217;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2539;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2536;&#2538; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2471;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2535;&#2542; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2538; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, *&#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2524;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2439;&#2463;&#2451; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;* &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Kuwait Amir to attend 42nd Independence Day
* 

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

DHAKA, Oct 17, 2012 (BSS) - Amir of Kuwait, Sheikh Sabah Al- Ahmed Al-Jaber Al-Sabah today expressed his desire to visit Bangladesh for attending the 42nd Independence and National Day on March 26. 

The Kuwait Amir expressed his desire as Bangladesh President Zillur Rahman handed over an invitation letter to him for attending the 42nd Independence and National Day celebration programme on 26 March, 2013 in Dhaka as a special guest. 

The Bangladesh President, who is now in Kuwait to attend the 1st Asia Cooperation Dialogue (ACD) Summit, met the Amir of Kuwait this afternoon and invited for visiting Dhaka, according to a foreign ministry statement. 

Al-Sabah expressed his happiness in meeting President and referred deep rooted friendly bilateral relations between the two brotherly countries. 

He recalled with deep gratitude invaluable support provided by Bangladesh during the Kuwait War, and the continued support by Bangladesh Armed Forces to Kuwait. 

During the call on, Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni, Bangladesh Ambassador to Kuwait Shahed Reza, among others, were present.

President requested the Amir for setting up an oil refinery and to consider deferred payment of Bangladesh's import of petroleum products from Kuwait, the statement said. 

Zillur Rahman urged Sheikh Sabah to encourage Kuwaiti investors to explore investment opportunities in Bangladesh. 

The President requested Amir to recruit more skilled and semi-skilled workforce, including doctors and engineers from Bangladesh by waiving current ban of recruitment of Bangladesh workers, it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh seeks Kuwaiti help to set up oil refinery
* 

UNBconnect... - Bangladesh seeks Kuwaiti help to set up oil refinery

Reported by: UNBConnect
Reported on: October 17, 2012 16:46 PM
Reported in: National

Dhaka, Oct 17 (UNB) - Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni requested the Kuwait government to provide assistance for Bangladesh to set up an oil refinery. 

She made the request when she called on Kuwait Prime Minister Sheikh Jaber Al-Mubarak Al-Hamad Al-Sabah on Tuesday.

The Foreign Minister, now in Kuwait accompanying the President to attend the 1st Asian Cooperation Dialogue (ACD) Summit, also requested the Kuwait authorities to consider deferred payment by Bangladesh for the import of petroleum products from that country.

She explained the investor-friendly policies and legal regime of Bangladesh, and sought personal intervention of the Kuwait Prime Minister in encouraging Kuwaiti investors to explore Bangladesh for their investment. 

Dr Dipu Moni also requested the Kuwait government to recruit more skilled and semi-skilled workers from Bangladesh and thanked the Kuwait Prime Minister for raising the minimum wage from 20 KD to 60 KD for the workers.

In reply, the Kuwait Prime Minister assured the Foreign Minister of giving a positive consideration to all the requests.

During the meeting, Sheikh Jaber Al-Mubarak Al-Hamad Al-Sabah referred to the deep-rooted friendly bilateral relations existing between the two countries.

He recalled with gratitude the invaluable support provided by Bangladesh during the Kuwait War, and the continued support by Bangladesh Armed Forces to Kuwait till date. He mentioned of his high impression of Bangladesh Military as previous Minister of Defence of Kuwait.

The Foreign Minister handed over an invitation letter from Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to the Prime Minister of Kuwait. The Prime Minister of Kuwait received the invitation with thanks and expressed his desire to visit Bangladesh at a mutually convenient time.

The issue of providing assistance by Kuwait for procurement of dredgers was also discussed during the meeting. 

Earlier, in the evening, Vice Foreign Minister of Vietnam Le Luong Minh called on Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni. 

Issues related to mutual interests were discussed during the courtesy call. 

The upcoming Prime Ministerial bilateral visit to Vietnam early next month was also discussed. 

Vietnam assured to work closely with Bangladesh to make the visit a success. It was decided that several agreements/MOUs would be signed during this highest level visit. 

Both sides also agreed to continue cooperation on bilateral, regional and international issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

10/21/12 12:33 PM

Bangladesh 
Bangladesh probing background of NY terror suspect 


DHAKA  Police in Bangladesh on Saturday interviewed former teachers and classmates of a Bangladeshi man charged with trying to blow up the Federal Reserve building in New York, investigating whether he had connections with radical groups at home.

Dhaka Metropolitan Police official Monirul Islam said detectives on Saturday will visit North South University in Dhaka where Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis studied before going to the United States. They were to interview teachers, classmates and school officials.

Bangladeshi detectives have already visited Nafis' village, where they found no evidence of ties with radical groups.

Nafis, 21, was arrested in New York on Wednesday in an FBI sting operation. A criminal complaint says he made several attempts to blow up a fake 1,000-pound (454-kilogram) car bomb near the Federal Reserve.

Home Minister Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir has pledged that Bangladesh will assist the United States in investigating Nafis.

Nafis' family in the Bangladeshi capital of Dhaka denied he could have been involved in the plot and said he went to America only to study.

Angola Press - International - Bangladesh probing background of NY terror suspect

*Bangladesh quizzes family of alleged U.S. bomb plotter*

(Reuters) - Bangladeshi security agents have questioned the family of a man accused of trying to blow up the Federal Reserve Bank of New York to find out if he has any link to militants, the country's foreign minister said on Friday.

Bangladeshi national Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis, 21, was arrested on Wednesday in New York and charged with attempting to use a weapon of mass destruction and attempting to provide material support to al Qaeda.
Nafis' father told reporters in Bangladesh's capital Dhaka a day later his son, who was studying in the United States, was innocent and the victim of a "racist conspiracy".

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni said the authorities were trying to find out whether there were any grounds to the accusations against Nafis.

"Bangladesh intelligence visited the residence of Nafis in Dhaka on Thursday night and interrogated his parents and closest relatives to find out details of his life pattern in Bangladesh," she told a news conference.

"The relevant government agencies of Bangladesh have been enquiring about Nafis's activities in Bangladesh, whether he had any link with any terrorist activities and activists," she said.

The authorities would do all they could to help Nafis if they concluded he was not guilty, the minister added.

The criminal complaint against Nafis said he had travelled by van with a man to a New York warehouse where Nafis assembled what he thought was a 1,000-pound (450-kg) bomb.

The man he believed to be an accomplice was in fact an undercover agent working for the FBI and the explosives were not in working condition, according to the complaint.

One of Nafis's relatives, Sharif Akhunji, said the family knew he had moved from Missouri, where he was studying in college, to New York, but that had been for academic reasons, to take courses at another institution.

"Yes, we were aware of his movements," he told reporters. "He stayed there at the home of one of our relatives. Everything was transparent. There is nothing to hide."

(Editing by Ron Popeski; Editing by Andrew Heavens)

Bangladesh quizzes family of alleged U.S. bomb plotter | Reuters


*Bangladesh officials want more details on Fed terror plot suspect*


By Michael Muskal
October 19, 2012, 11:40 a.m.
Bangladesh officials are seeking talks with U.S. State Department diplomats over the arrest of a Bangladeshi man on charges that he wanted to blow up the Federal Reserve Bank building in New York, Bangladeshs foreign minister said on Friday.

Speaking at a news conference in Dhaka, Bangladesh, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni said officials want to know details about the arrest of Quazi Mohammad Rezwanul Ahsan Nafis, 21. Nafis is being held on terror-related charges in New York, accused of trying to detonate a 1,000-pound bomb at the Federal Reserve.

A State Department spokeswoman in Washington said by telephone that she had no information about any meeting with Bangladesh representatives. The topic did not come up at the daily State Department media briefing.
But Moni said Bangladesh was seeking information from the State Department on Nafis and diplomats may want to meet personally with the suspect. It is a serious matter and I will not speak until I get feedback from our U.S. mission, she said.

Bangladesh officials have also questioned Nafis parents and relatives, in part to see if he had any contact with terrorist activities and activists, she said.

American authorities have described Nafis as a sympathizer of the terror group Al Qaeda who traveled to the United States on a student visa. He then tried to organize the attack on the Manhattan Federal Reserve, but contacted undercover FBI agents instead.

The criminal complaint alleges that Nafis traveled by van with a man he thought was co-conspirator to a New York warehouse. He then tied to detonate a 1,000-pound bomb at the Federal Reserve. The man turned out to be an undercover agent and the detonator was an inoperative cellphone. The public was never in danger, authorities said.

Nafis family argues that he is timid and couldnt possibly be involved in a terrorist plot. If anything, his father told reporters this week, it is the United States that is conspiring to ensnare his son.

My son couldn't have done it, Quazi Ahsanullah told reporters. He is very gentle and devoted to his studies, he said, pointing to Nafis' time studying at the private North South University in Dhaka.

Ahsanullah said his son had insisted that a U.S. degree would give him a better chance at success in Bangladesh. I spent all my savings to send him to America, the father said.

On his student visa, Nafis traveled to Missouri, where he studied cybersecurity at Southeast Missouri State University in Cape Girardeau, Mo. He also became vice president of the school's Muslim Student Assn. and began attending a mosque. University President Kenneth Dobbins said at a news conference Thursday that Nafis was suspended because of poor academic performance. Nafis then asked that his transcripts be sent to the New York school.

Dion Duncan of St. Louis, a fellow student and member of the Muslim organization, said: Nafis was a good kid. He showed no traces of anti-Americanism, or 'death to America,' or anything like that. He was a trustworthy, honest kid.

He was polite and courteous. He was helpful. All the things you would expect from a good Muslim kid. He prayed five times a day, Duncan told reporters.

Bangladesh officials want more details on Fed terror plot suspect - latimes.com


----------



## james5

Congratulation to the people to choose Awami League the biggest party of Bangladesh in election.


----------



## Nishan_101

The biggest concern about BD is that there are INDIAN and Chinese investment in every way like in Port, Railways, Roadways, Power and may be in defence as well, which is not that good thing. One think which is not in everyones eyes is that even with the most poor condition in Pakistan still the local are working hard to survive and also there are some projects that are intiated by this corrupt Gov. that is going and some are going to be completed soon. So we are working on our own.

BDs should look rightly.


----------



## boltu

Christians light candles at the Tejgaon Church cemetery in Dhaka on Friday marking the All Souls' Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

PM launches retro-reflective number plate with RFID tag for automobiles






rest of the news is here, 

Hi-tech number plates launched | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## Avisheik

Paying respect to WWI fallen soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

*21 death row convicts pardoned in 4 years*

As many as 21 death row convicts were pardoned by the President in about four years since the Awami League assumed power in 2009, Home Minister Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir informed Parliament Wednesday, reports bdnews24.com. Responding to a question, he said that the number was only four during the entire period between the independence of Bangladesh in 1971 and 2009. Of them, one was pardoned during the tenure of caretaker government in 2008, two during the tenure of BNP-led alliance government in 2005 and one in 1987 by the deposed President HM Ershad. Among those 21 pardoned, one received presidential clemency in 2009, 18 in 2010 and two others in 2011.


21 death row convicts pardoned in 4 years


----------



## kobiraaz

Where is @boltu @Luffy 500 @PlanetSoldier


----------



## Luffy 500

??????????? ?????? ????? ????? ????? ???????? ??????? ?????? : ????????? ????? ?????, ?? ??????? ??????? ????????

&#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2470;&#2476; &#2437;&#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; : &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;

&#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2470;&#2476;, &#2437;&#2488;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2454;&#2488;&#2489; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2496; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2468;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453; &#2476;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488; &#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

This kind of atrocities by state institutions are going on everyday, but I hardly found Bdnews 24 or Daily star reporting it even when journalist get insulted like that. Here another one:
?????????? ?????? ????????? ??? ???????? ?????? ?????? ???????

&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Where is @boltu @Luffy 500 @PlanetSoldier


 @kobiraaz :Was just having a hibernate  ...thanks for remembering me.


----------



## kobiraaz

deleted.........


----------



## Skies

*First Digital Village in Bangladesh*

*Radhapur*

I saw in TV report:

Here, 

Almost 100% literacy rate
No person in this village has any police case since long time
Here everyone helps everyone
A model for other village

A Digital Village of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

*Bangladesh grab title
*

The Bangladesh basketball team claimed the title of the Citycell 2nd SABA (South Asian Basketball Asso-ciation) Championship beating Maldives by 69-54 points in the last match at the Dhanmondi Basketball Gymnasium yesterday.

Bangladesh remained unbeaten throughout the championship beating all four other participants &#65533;&#65533;" Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan and Maldives &#65533;&#65533;" and collected 8 points to finish as the best team. This is the second international title for the basketball team and biggest so far, after they had won the Sheikh Kamal International Tournament in 2002 in Dhaka, which was participated by provincial and club sides of the region.

Bangladesh were the runners-up in the first edition of the championship, finishing behind hosts India, which was held in India in 2002. Bangladesh had finished third in the SA Games in 2010 while the 3-on-3 team finished fourth in the basketball event of Asian Beach Games in 2012.

The final was a much cagier affair than the match between Bangladesh and Pakistan on the previous day and Bangladesh players looked a bit rugged after that gruelling victory on Sunday. Even then the hosts kept their noses in front, and lead all four quarters of the match, except for the third. Cheered on by a houseful crowd, they played as a team and used their aerial advantage to overcome the speedy Maldivians in the last match of the league. Four players chipped in with double-figure scores, with Mithun Kumar Sarker scoring the highest 16 points.

Coach Wasif Ali was happy with the triumph, even though felt his players were not up to the mark on the day. &#8220;They could not play as well today (Monday), and looked a bit rusty. But I'm happy that we won the match and won the title,&#8221; said Wasif. &#8220;Now we need to keep these players in play through camps and tournaments so that these boys stay in basketball and bring more titles.&#8221;

Pre-tournament favourites Pakistan became runners-up with 7 points after they beat Bhutan by 79-63 points in their last match. Mithun Kumar Biswas of Bangladesh was adjudged the best player of the tournament. Bhutan got the award for being the most disciplined side.

President of FIBA-Asia Sheikh Saud Bin Ali Al-Thani witnessed the last match as chief guest and distributed prizes among the winners. Mostafa Jalal Mohiuddin, president of Bangladesh Basketball Federation and other officials were also present at the concluding ceremony.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Congrats Team Bangladesh  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DURJOY

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;: &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;

¦	
&#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2465;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2472;&#2494;&#2475; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2451; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2438;&#2460; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2482;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2459;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2458;&#2496;&#2475; &#2489;&#2497;&#2439;&#2474; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2459; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2478;&#2482;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2459;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2439;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2451;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2463; &#2489;&#2494;&#2441;&#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2507;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2482;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;


----------



## Marshmallow

or ab Bangladesh sey kia news ae hy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> or ab Bangladesh sey kia news ae hy?



Tore matha kharab hoiche. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Tore matha kharab hoiche. Lol



hahaha wat does dat mean?


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Tore matha kharab hoiche. Lol



and tore demagh and eyes both kharab hochie


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> and tore demagh and eyes both kharab hochie



tore matha kharab huichi sachi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

DURJOY said:


> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;: &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468;
> 
> ¦
> &#2476;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2465;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2465;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2441; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2472;&#2494;&#2475; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2451; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2438;&#2460; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2482;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2459;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2458;&#2496;&#2475; &#2489;&#2497;&#2439;&#2474; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2459; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2478;&#2482;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2459;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2465;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2439;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2451;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2477;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2463; &#2489;&#2494;&#2441;&#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2507;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2482;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2474;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2478;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2474;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;



aipac tahole social work er mukhoshe dhukse.....stupid bangladeshi administration. there must be something covert with the footprint of this rogue aipac, they shouldn't have been allowed on our soil.


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> *aipac *tahole social work er mukhoshe dhukse.....stupid bangladeshi administration. there must be something covert with the footprint of this rogue aipac, they shouldn't have been allowed on our soil.



Eta *AIPAC* na eta *IPAC*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

107 locomotives to be added to Rly in 2013
Published : Monday, 28 January 2013


Some 107 broad gauge and metre gauge diesel electric locomotives will be added to the Bangladesh Railway (BR) in 2013 for increasing the movement of goods and passengers in the country. "A total of 37 BG and MG locomotives will join be included in BR fleet from July to September this year and ply on different routes for facilitating the movement of passengers and goods," officials said. The government has procured the locomotives with the assistance from Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), under the Indian $ 1 billion Line of Credit (LoC). BSS

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gyp 111

'25 pc progress in Dhaka-Ctg four-lane project'

The Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane mega project achieved about 25 per cent physical progress until December last year and overcame a major hurdle of earth filling to widen the existing road, reports BSS.

Project Director Ibne Alam Hasan said 25 per cent physical progress in the project had been made until December last and "we have been able to complete 85 per cent earth filling work, the main hurdle to widen the road." He said the significant progress of the mega project will soon be visible as the earth filling work is nearing completion.

Hasan said the granular pavement work of 50 km of the total 193 km road has so far been completed and a section of the road is expected to be ready for vehicular movement by the current fiscal year.

The Taka 24 billion Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane project is one of the priority projects at present and the Roads and Highways Department (RHD) has put its best endeavour to complete the project by this year.

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DURJOY

Kuril flyover to be opened in March
Published : Thursday, 31 January 2013




The Kuril Flyover will be opened to traffic movement in the first week of March. The construction of the flyover is fast nearing completion after removing all obstacles including litigations for land and evicting illegal occupants at a cost of Tk 3.0 billion. The construction work will be completed by February and it will be opened to traffic movement in the first week of March.  BSS
Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Hanif heckled at Shahbagh*

DHAKA: Awami League Joint General Secretary Mahbubul Alam Hanif was heckled at the mass sit-in of Shahbagh Thursday.

At the time several water bottles were thrown at the AL leader.

The untoward incident happened when Hanif started addressing the sit-in.

Hanif said, We started the trial under the leadership of Sheikh Hasina in the face of tremendous opposition. We also reject the verdict.

At that point the demonstrators started hurling water bottles at Hanif who immediately left the scene.

Hanif later spoke to TV journalists.

In the midst of the melee, folk singer Fakir Alamgir started singing.

As long as Hanif was present, the demonstrators chanted to him, Agent, agent.

Earlier, AL Presidium Member Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury and ATN News Head of News Munni Saha had to face the wrath of the demonstrators.

Feb 07, 2013


*Related link(s).*


----------



## ShadowFaux

_Feb. 12, 2013  Scientists identify aromatic rice with very low arsenic content and higher concentrations of essential nutrients, selenium and zinc  published in Biomedical Spectroscopy and Imaging_

Millions of people worldwide are regularly exposed to arsenic through drinking water and eating rice grown in soil and water containing high amounts of arsenic. Long-term exposure can lead to the development of different types of cancer as well as serious cardiovascular, neurological, and other health problems. Scientists have now identified aromatic rice from Bangladesh that has far lower arsenic concentrations than found in non-aromatic rice. The other important benefit is that it contains higher amounts of selenium and zinc. The discovery is reported in Biomedical Spectroscopy and Imaging.

Rice is the staple food of over three billion people. Because the rice plant is highly efficient at absorbing arsenic from soil and water, it is reported to be the highest arsenic-containing cereal. For Bangladeshis, rice is their staple food and they consume on average half a kilogram of rice daily. 

A team of scientists led by Dr. Parvez Haris from De Montfort University, Leicester, UK is carrying out research to remove arsenic from water and to identify ways of reducing human exposure to arsenic through diet.

Haris and his team have already demonstrated that exposure to the more toxic inorganic arsenic species is greater in people who eat more rice. In this latest work, published in Biomedical Spectroscopy and Imaging, the De Montfort University team  along with Dr Michael Watts from the British Geological Survey, Keyworth, Nottingham, UK  has identified varieties that are low in arsenic but high in essential trace elements such as selenium and zinc.
Earlier studies showed high concentrations of arsenic in Bangladeshi rice, but the rice samples were mainly from regions where the irrigation water contains higher levels of arsenic. The team carried out a detailed study on rice from the greater Sylhet region in the north-east of Bangladesh, which generally has a lower groundwater arsenic concentration. The team analyzed 98 rice samples using a technique called Inductively Coupled Plasma - Mass Spectrometry (ICP-MS) to determine total arsenic and also arsenic species in a selected group of samples.
The results showed Sylheti rice to have a far lower arsenic concentration than similar types of rice from other regions of Bangladesh. Results also showed that the arsenic concentration in aromatic rice was 40% less than non-aromatic varieties and that it also contained higher concentrations of the essential elements selenium and zinc.

This is a very important finding since consumption of certain types of aromatic rice will not only reduce human exposure to arsenic, but will also increase their intake of zinc and selenium, says Dr Haris. This is very good news for millions of Bangladeshis who are exposed to high concentration of arsenic through drinking water and rice and are also deficient in zinc and selenium.

We seem to have found one of the lowest arsenic-containing rice ever reported in the literature, he continues. Several varieties of Sylheti aromatic rice even had lower arsenic than the well-known Basmati aromatic rice from India and Pakistan.
For someone consuming 500 grams of non-aromatic or aromatic rice from Sylhet, the daily intake of arsenic from rice would be approximately 48% and 69% lower, respectively, compared with consuming non-aromatic rice from other parts of Bangladesh. Bangladeshis are proud of their diet and often refer to themselves as mache bhathe Bangali which can be roughly translated as fish and rice makes a Bengali. Our identification of rice with very low arsenic concentration and higher quantities of essential elements is good news for the Bangladeshis and other communities where rice is a staple food but it is important to encourage a more balanced diet that is less dependent on rice, Haris explains.

Aromatic rice is generally cultivated during the wet (aman) season and therefore is less dependent on the use of groundwater for irrigation. It also requires less fertilizer and pesticides. Haris recommends that the authorities in Bangladesh encourage farmers to cultivate more aromatic rice. Although the yield of aromatic rice is lower, the farmers will not need to spend much money on applying chemicals that could pollute the environment and harm their own health. Furthermore, energy costs (electricity or diesel) will be lower as there will be less need for them to pump groundwater for irrigation, Haris says.

The impact of this finding may also have heath implications for other groups of people who eat large quantities of rice daily. This type of rice could be used in infant foods instead of rice with higher arsenic concentrations. It could also benefit people suffering from celiac disease who consume rice-based foods on a regular basis. Therefore, it is essential that further research on aromatic rice from different parts of Bangladesh and other regions of the world are conducted, concludes Dr. Haris.

*SOURCE*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## White Lightning

*$1b Arms Deal with Russia*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neolithic

*Remove (war criminal) MK Alamgir from cabinet: Kader Siddique*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494; - &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; : &#2478;&#2454;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Thus spake the High Priest Imran H Sarker*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

eProthomAlo

*Rajshahi tense amid attacks*


HomePrintEmailAA
TUESDAY, MARCH 19, 2013
Rajshahi tense amid attacks
STAFF CORRESPONDENT, RAJSHAHI


In retaliatory attacks, Jubo League activists stabbed three persons and torched three houses of Jamaat-Shibir adherents in Binodpur area of Rajshahi city early yesterday, hours after Jamaat-Shibir men had cut tendons of two Jubo League activists.
Some 30 activists of Jamaat-Shibir equipped with sharp weapons had attacked the house of Shahidul Islam, Jubo League general secretary of Ward No-30, Sunday around 11:30pm.
They stabbed and cut tendons of Shahidul, and another Jubo League activist Mainul Islam, who is also a teacher of Mirzapur School and College.
Shahidul&#8217;s wife Sabina Khatun said the attackers had dragged him from the bed and cut the tendons of his both legs.
Head of the orthopaedic surgery unit at Rajshahi Medical College Hospital (RMCH) BK Dam yesterday said Shahidul had been referred to the capital&#8217;s Suhrawardy hospital in the morning.
He said the condition of Mainul was also critical. He had received grievous injury on the head and the tendon of his right hand had been cut.
The Jamaat-Shibir attackers also looted valuables, including a computer, from Shahidul&#8217;s house. They left the scene blasting cocktails [homemade bombs].
Raged at the incident, more than a hundred Jubo League men armed with sticks and sharp weapons demonstrated on Dhaka-Rajshahi highway at Binodpur for two hours until 3:00am.
Half an hour later, the agitating Jubo League men attacked the house of Jamaat adherent employee of Rajshahi University Mukhtar Ali, 50. They stabbed Mukhtar, his wife Sujofa Begum, 45, and their son Rafiqul Islam, 28.
All of them received treatment at RMCH.
Injured Rafiqul said his mother had lost four fingers of her left hand while protecting his father during the attack. Mukhtar had been ill and a portion of his body was paralysed, said Rafiqul.
Before leaving, the attackers set afire the belongings of the family, said Officer-in-Charge Abdul Mazid of Motihar Police Station.
The attackers afterwards torched two more houses belonging to Jamaat activist Omar Ali, and Nurjahan Begum.
Two sons of Nurjahan are known to be Shibir activists. The Jubo League men burnt all the belongings of the family and damaged Omar Ali&#8217;s kitchen.
None had been reported to be injured in the incident.
Meanwhile, Awami League men set fire to a medicine store on the ground floor of Islami Bank Hospital in Rajshahi city yesterday around 3:00am.
No complaint had been lodged in connection with the violence, said Rajshahi Metropolitan Police Commissioner SM Moniruzzaman, adding that police were still investigating the incidents and no one had been arrested yet.

http://www.thedailystar.net/beta2/news/rajshahi-tense-amid-attacks/


*Shahbagh defies hartal*

HomePrintEmailAA
TUESDAY, MARCH 19, 2013
Shahbagh defies hartal
DU CORRESPONDENT


People from all walks of life defied the 18-party alliance&#8217;s hartal yesterday and flocked to the Shahbagh intersection to express their support for the six-point demand of the Shahbagh protesters.
The protesters continued their movement for 42nd day yesterday, and sang songs of rebellion, recited poems and screened documentaries from a stage near public library.
Many cultural organisations, such as Bangladesh Udichi Shilpi Gosthi, Slogan 71 and Teerandaj, have been performing on the stage since March 4.
&#8220;As many as 10 lakh signatures have been collected from Shahbagh alone, while many people have taken the petition for capital punishment for all war criminals to different parts of the country promising to return the forms with signatures from their locality&#8221; said Maruf Rosul, a key organiser of the movement.
The petition signing started on February 22 and was scheduled to end on March 7. It was later extended till March 22.

http://www.thedailystar.net/beta2/news/shahbagh-defies-hartal-2/


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

19 Mar 2013 12:22:09 PM Tuesday BdST 
*Kuwait Amir&#8217;s special envoy due Mar 25*

Kuwait Amir?s special envoy due Mar 25

Diplomatic Correspondent
banglanews24.com






DHAKA: A special envoy of Kuwait Amir Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmed Al-Jaber Al-Sabah will arrive here on March 25 to attend the celebration of the 42nd Independence and National Day of Bangladesh.

Sheikh Mohammed Al Abdullah Al Mubarak Al Sabah, the special envoy, will be arriving here as the representative of Kuwait Amir, said sources concerned.

Meanwhile, the envoy, who is a minister of the country and member of the royal family, is likely to meet Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and Foreign Minister Dipu Moni during the visit.

Earlier, the Amir of Kuwait, Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmed Al-Jaber Al-Sabah, cancelled his scheduled visit to Bangladesh on March 25.

BDST: 1141 HRS, MAR 19, 2013

=============================================================================

*Kuwaiti Amir&#8217;s visit cancelled*

http://theindependentbd.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=159777:kuwaiti-amirs-visit-cancelled&catid=129:frontpage&Itemid=121

Wednesday, 13 March 2013
Author / Source: HUMAYUN KABIR BHUIYAN
E-mail Print PDF

DHAKA, MAR 12: The scheduled visit of Kuwaiti Amir Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al-Sabah to Bangladesh over March 25-27 has been cancelled.

The Kuwaiti Monarch was due to arrive in the capital on March 25 on a three-day state visit at the invitation of President Zillur Rahman to attend the celebration of the 42nd Independence and National Day as a guest of honour. Besides, he was scheduled to have bilateral talks with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina. Kuwait has informed Bangladesh that the Amir is unable to undertake the visit as the Arab League Summit, 2013 will be held in the Qatari capital of Doha on March 26-27, said diplomatic sources while talking to The Independent on Tuesday. The Arab League Summit is very important for Kuwait, they said. 

Kuwait is likely to officially inform Dhaka about the cancellation of the Amir&#8217;s visit on Wednesday, said the sources.
They also said that the Kuwaiti Monarch would send a high representative to Bangladesh to represent him in the celebration of the 42nd Independence Day.

However, the sources said that though the Kuwaitis officially mentioned the Arab League Summit as the reason, the current &#8216;volatile situation&#8217; in the country with regards to the war crimes trial and political turmoil might have played a role in the cancellation of the trip.

During a visit to Kuwait in October, 2012 to attend the ACD Summit, President Zillur Rahman handed over the invitation letter to the Amir of Kuwait and he accepted the invitation, they said.

The sources also said that Bangladesh was looking forward to the visit and all the preparations were being made to welcome the Amir.

During the talks with the Amir, Bangladesh had planned to ask for Kuwaiti financial assistance in some projects including setting up an oil refinery worth around $ 1 billion, construction of Karnaphuly Tunnel and construction of a single line metre gauge railway track from Doohazari to Cox&#8217;s Bazar. The re-opening of the labour market for Bangladeshis was also scheduled to be discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

Violent shutdowns should be outlawed: FBBCI - bdnews24.com

The Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) President thinks it is necessary to ban the on-going violent shutdowns by enacting a law.

None is safe even for a minute in this country because of the manner in which the political parties are enforcing shutdowns, Kazi Akram Uddin Ahmed told a press briefing at the FBCCI headquarters on Wednesday.

This time the shutdowns are violent ones. I have never seen such violent shutdowns before in my life, the head of the industry lobby added.

The press conference followed a board meeting where next programmes were decided following a discussion on the shutdown.

Ahmed renewed his call to opposition BNP to join Parliament instead of enforcing shutdowns and said, Please go to Parliament and walk out of it as many times as you wish.

"Then the people will see why you (BNP) have to walk out," he said.

He stressed on the need to initiate talks between the top leaders of the countrys main two political parties and added, We want dialogue at any level. We are just trying to put pressure on both sides. We can do nothing more than that.

He claimed the violence unleashed during recent shutdowns have panicked all quarters including the businesses.

We think the current political impasse is hurting the possibilities of investment in the country as it is damaging the countrys image before the world, he said.

The FBCCI chief said a total of 100 people, including police personnel, have lost their lives in the recent strikes.

Bangladesh Railways incurred a loss of Tk 200 million, he further said.

Bangladesh faces a loss of around Tk 20 billion each of the days when shutdowns are enforced while the amount of loss for the readymade garment (RMG) sector is Tk 3.6 billion alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

kool story bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

FBBCI was hijacked by Awami thugs and became mouth piece of Awami League. FBCCI has no credibility or acceptance now, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Yes law should be imposed on those whoever destroys properties.


----------



## kalu_miah

Good job @Loki. Merging threads this way is one great step to reduce thread proliferation.

News items should remain in its own thread, only if the news is about a major national issue, otherwise threads started with a minor news item should be merged with existing appropriate sticky threads.

Just expressing my opinion about management of threads in Bangladesh section. Perhaps we can open a sticky thread about Bangladesh Section management suggestions to get people's feedback and opinions.


----------



## Al-zakir

My Muslim brothers and sisters, Awami Maulana Masod uddin farid has given fatwa today that it's haram to keep money in Islami bank and those who keep the money there will be in Jahannam(hell). He basically saying Shariah is haram since Islami bank based on Sharia laws. Some one tell me what's is this guy taking about? 

AmaderShomoy.Com (&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;.&#2453;&#2478

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Al-zakir said:


> My Muslim brothers and sisters, Awami Maulana Masod uddin farid has given fatwa today that it's haram to keep money in Islami bank and those who keep the money there will be in Jahannam(hell). He basically saying Shariah is haram since Islami bank based on Sharia laws. Some one tell me what's is this guy taking about?
> 
> AmaderShomoy.Com (&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;.&#2453;&#2478



As far as i know, Islami bank gives interest, they just call it by a different name but the percentage is fixed.


----------



## Al-zakir

animelive said:


> As far as i know, Islami bank gives interest, they just call it by a different name but the percentage is fixed.



You are misinformed. It's not interest. It's called profit share. Islamic bank doesn't guarantee profit on your investment. It's like owing a business. Loss and gain is part of business. I advise you take a visit to Islamic bank for details.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Al-zakir said:


> My Muslim brothers and sisters, Awami Maulana Masod uddin farid has given fatwa today that it's haram to keep money in Islami bank and those who keep the money there will be in Jahannam(hell). He basically saying Shariah is haram since Islami bank based on Sharia laws. Some one tell me what's is this guy taking about?
> 
> AmaderShomoy.Com (&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;.&#2453;&#2478



I'd rather like to know what alternative he is going to recommend. I fail to uderstand the Awami psyche and that of the Ulama league even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Skallagrim said:


> I'd rather like to know what alternative he is going to recommend. I fail to uderstand the Awami psyche and that of the Ulama league even more.



It's not possible to be an Awami unless he is a munafiq. Munafiqat is Awamis greatest character. This Awami has an account with Islami bank. 

?????? ???????? ??????? ??????? ??????????! : ????? ????? ?? ????? ??? ??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Al-zakir said:


> It's not possible to be an Awami unless he is a munafiq. Munafiqat is Awamis greatest character. This Awami has account with Islami bank.
> 
> ?????? ???????? ??????? ??????? ??????????! : ????? ????? ?? ????? ??? ??????



Lol..btw good to see amardeshonline unblocked again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Al-zakir said:


> It's not possible to be an Awami unless he is a munafiq. Munafiqat is Awamis greatest character. This Awami has an account with Islami bank.
> 
> ?????? ???????? ??????? ??????? ??????????! : ????? ????? ?? ????? ??? ??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> It's not possible to be an Awami unless he is a munafiq. Munafiqat is Awamis greatest character. This Awami has an account with Islami bank.
> 
> ?????? ???????? ??????? ??????? ??????????! : ????? ????? ?? ????? ??? ??????



don't take him seriously. he failed to bring 200 muslim in his anti-jamati olama mashayekh protest. this man is nobody. you know atheists and chatraleague chapatileague could act neutral in Shahbag, but they couldnt grow beard overnight. muhahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

The controversial Hall-Mark Group should be brought back in business through appointment of an administrator for the company and granting of bail to its managing director now in prison, Finance Minister AMA Muhith said on Wednesday.

The move would ensure recovery of the large amount of money swindled out of Sonali Bank Limited by the top boss of the Hall-Mark, he added.

Muhith for administrator to run Hall-Mark business :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Very wise move by our mighty minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

@Loki Please consider merging this thread with one of the sticky threads. Thanks.


----------



## eastwatch

Resign or face more strike: Khaleda - bdnews24.com

Resign or face more strike: Khaleda
Chief Political Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2013-04-04 19:07:57.0 Updated: 2013-04-04 19:12:05.0 

BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia has said there will not be any more general strikes if the government steps down and holds the next general elections under a non-party government.

Shutdowns are going on, and there will be more of them. The country has stopped in its tracks. I will tell the government, theres still time, resign and call elections under a non-party government if you want peace in the country, she told a rally in Satkhira on Thursday afternoon.

There wont be any more strikes. You can form the government again by winning the election if the people choose you, the BNP Chairperson continued.

The government is killing [people] across the county. Now they have targeted me. I am not scared.

Khaleda said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will be tried for killings.

She has spoken about 10 dead bodies against one dead body. She has ordered killing using gunpowder. Fifty-seven army officers were killed in Peelkhana on her orders, she added.

The opposition chief also said the Awami League-led coalition government will be tried one day for all the corruption and financial embezzlement including those involving the share market, Hall-Mark Group, Destiny-2000 Ltd, quick rental power plant and Padma bridge project.

She was addressing a BNP rally at the Kolaroa High School ground in Satkhira. She visited Satkhira, Kolaroa and Monirampur on Thursday and immediately met the families of the four victims who died in police action on Mar 2. She provided monetary help to the bereaved.

This is the first time Khaleda Zia went to Satkhira after the ninth parliamentary elections in 2008.

She spoke about different issues including the governments failure, corruption, submissive foreign policy, political situation, crisis, next general elections and Hifazats long march during her 35-minute speech.

Khaleda alleged, This government has no shame. This government wants to establish BAKSAL again. They will ban Jamaat-e-Islami. The government will annihilate BNP.

The Awami League wants to grab power by holding a partisan election, she claimed.

The former Prime Minister also mentioned the Awami Leagues movement taking Jamaat on its side against her government in 1996.

Jamaat was very good when the Awami League had demonstrated along with them for the non-party caretaker government. And now they [Jamaat] are war criminals. This is the real face of the Awami League. They are worse than snake.

After addressing the rally, the opposition chief started for Dhaka.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Arunachal, Bangladesh discuss management of Brahmaputra
*

Arunachal, Bangladesh discuss management of Brahmaputra - The Hindu






A file picture of The Siang or The Dihang as the mighty river Brahmaputra is called in Arunachal Pradesh. The hanging bridge is between Jidu and Tuting about 35 kms from the border with China. Photo: Special Arrangement.

Arunachal Pradesh and Bangladesh have discussed several measures for better management of the Brahmaputra River for mutual benefit, official sources said on Saturday.

Arunachal Pradesh Water Resources Development Minister Newlai Tingkhatra during a meeting in Itanagar on Friday with the visiting Bangladesh High Commissioner to India Tariq A Khan discussed ways to tackle the problem of siltation through river dredging and building embankments so that proper water depth was developed for inland water transportation.

Mr. Khan advocated an integrated and holistic management of the flood problem in Arunachal Pradesh as well as the Brahmaputra basin, the sources said.

He also said that Bangladesh was equally concerned and apprehensive over diversion of Brahmaputras water in China.

Arunachal Pradesh is the source of water for Brahmaputra basin and thus the primary stakeholder in all respects in the management of Brahmaputra in terms of hydropower generation and navigation, he said.

The meeting was also attended by Bangladesh Commerce Minister Md Habibur Rahman Khan.

Later, the High Commissioner called on the Governor, General (Retd) J J Singh at Raj Bhawan and discussed various matters including inland waterways, Brahmaputra River project and areas of prospective trade and commercial activities.

The Governor emphasised on cooperation for mutual benefits, energy (hydropower) sharing, people to people contact and opening up of more avenues for economic opportunities.

Mr. Khan stressed on sub-regional cooperation. He appraised the Governor of the proposed meetings on Brahmaputra and Ganga basins with India, Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal, the sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Army-run firm to install 660MW power plant in Ctg
*

daily sun | First Page | Army-run firm to install 660MW power plant in Ctg

&#8594; Shamim Jahangir


Bangladesh Machine Tool Factory (BMTF), an engineering enterprise of Bangladesh Army, has proposed to set up a 660MW coal-fired power plant at Banshkhali in Chittagong, an official concerned said. 

Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB) forwarded the proposal of BMTF to the Power Division on March 25 for consideration. 

The high-tech power plant will be set up in 48 months on a build, own and operate (BOO) basis under Direct Procurement Method (DPM), subject to approval from the government, officials said. 

A consortium of US-based Cambridge Financial Group Limited, BMTF and Lone Star Ltd Chittagong will implement the project at a cost of $1.09 billion, the sources said. 

However, the consortium is yet to submit necessary documents on their development and operation experience, letters from financial institutions ensuring funds, commitment letter from the Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contractor and debt equity and fund mobilisation for setting up the power plant, BPDB Secretary Md Azizul Islam informed the Power Division. 

The consortium also did not provide any feasibility-study report on the proposed power plant at Banshkhali in Chittagong, the BPDB Secretary added. 

Army enterprises started power plant business in 2010 by floating a company styled M/s DAP power generation international limited under a government crash programme.

The government undertook a programme for unsolicited deal on power plants to resolve a nagging power crisis through setting up fast-track power plants in the private sector.

DPA Power Generation International is a joint initiative of the army-run Bangladesh Diesel Plant, Primordial Energy Ltd and Germany-based Aggretech AG.

The government, however, has been planning to prepare a 5000MW coal-fired power plants hub at Moheskhali Island in Coxs Bazar district. 

A high-powered delegation of South Korea, last month, showed interest in setting up a joint-venture coal-fired mega-power plant here, a top official of power division said.

They (S Korean delegation) have primarily shown interests to set up the mega coal-fired power plant, Power Division Secretary Md Monwar Hossain said.

He said the Power Division has asked the South Korean delegation to submit a concrete proposal in this regard.

Monwar was hopeful about installing some major coal-fired power plants at Moheskhali Island in Coxs Bazar. The feasibility study for a project is now at the final stage. The project will be financed by JICA.

Meanwhile, Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB) and Powertek Energy Sdn Bhd, two state-owned firms of Malaysia, have decided to join equally with the Bangladesh government to construct a 1320-megawatt coal-fired power plant at Moheshkhali Island. 

Earlier in December 2012, the plant became uncertain when the Malaysian firms sought two-thirds sharing, officials said. 

The terms and conditions of the proposed MoU with TNB and PowerTek will be similar to the one that was signed with the National Thermal Power Company (NTPC) of India to install a 1320MW power plant at Rampal in Bagerhat. 

The power division has already invited the NTPC to sign an implementation agreement and power purchase agreement (PPA) for the 1320 MW Rampal project on April 17.

Besides, the Power Division has planed to sign a MoU for setting up a mega coal-fired power plant at Anwara with support from China. Power Division has already prepared a roadmap to generate around 20,000MW of electricity from coal-based power plants by the year 2030. Of the targeted amount, 11,250MW of electricity would be generated by using domestic coal while the rest from imported coal.

The government has already asked the Deputy Commissioner (DC) of Coxs Bazar to acquire 5,000 acres of land to install a series of power plants in Moheskhali. BPDB has sought approval to a proposal for setting up two mega coal-fired power plants, having capacity to generate 2,640MW electricity, in Moheshkhali.

The government has a plan to set up a series of power plants in the island to generate 8,320MW of electricity in 5000 acres of land, BPDB Secretary Azizul Islam informed Power Division Secretary Md Abul Kalam Azad in a letter to on November 4 last year.

Of the power plants, the government would set up coal-fired power plants to generate 5,320MW of electricity. Besides, the rest 3000MW of electricity will come from the LNG (Liquefied Natural Gas) fired plants, the official said.

Besides, Qatar has proposed to set up a 1,000-megawatt LNG-based power plant in Moheshkhali under a joint-venture initiative with Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eastwatch

AL should leave self-defeating course

AL should leave self-defeating course



Saturdays rally of Hefajat-e-Islam in Dhaka despite the government-sponsored general strike enforced since Friday evening that snapped road, railway and waterway communications between capital city and other districts bears testimony to the ruling Awami Leagues increasing isolation with the people. If buses had not stayed off the roads, the frequency of trains not reduced and river vessels not anchored in mid-river because of government pressure, the anti-government gathering of the Islamists would have been much bigger.

In the face of obstruction jointly put up by the local administration and ruling political quarters, the Islamists held their programmes in different district headquarters. The obstruction has visibly contributed to turning Hefajat, an otherwise non-political religious organisation, to be an organised political force, which would, in all probabilities, remain politically mobilised for quite some time. 

The phenomenon, created primarily by the governments indifference towards a court ruling against blasphemous statements of a few bloggers and then its recent attempts at appeasing the Islamists later, and finally orchestrating a general strike by some pro-Awami League socio-cultural organisations to foil Hefajats long march, is bound to further Islamise the society and the state. 

In the process, the already limited democratic space, which needed to be expanded for sound social debates on various issues of national interest, would rather shrink further. The acrimonious attack on the Ganjagaran Mancha at Shahabag by a section of the Hefajat gathering on Saturday evening only hints at its vindictive political approach to the liberals. The future, we are afraid, would hold the ruling Awami League responsible for acting as a political catalyst for the now inevitable regressive march of the history.

Meanwhile, combined with its undemocratic governance, the Awami Leagues continued politicking with everything around it, such as the banning of religion-based politics, the much required trial of the people committing crimes against humanity during the independence war, a nationally accepted provision for non-party, caretaker government for holding general elections, et cetera, would continue to isolate the party from the people at large. 

The result is obvious: the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party, the organisation that the governing quarters want to be dismantled and destroyed, would be strengthened further for no positive work of its own and its demand for non-party, caretaker government for elections, already a popular one, would become further popular, and that too with all the opposition social and political forces mobilised around the party. The ruling party has thus visibly embarked on a losing course of politics, which, without an immediate course correction, would only pave the path for its humiliating defeat in the next national elections, which could only be held after a phase of nationally suicidal clashes and confrontation and its unintended consequences. 

To avoid the course, the Awami League should immediately initiate a meaningful dialogue on the caretaker government issue with the BNP, which has some capacity to contain the Islamists of the day. A negotiated settlement on the contentious issue can help the Awami League to finish the war crimes trials, pacify the enraged Islamists, save it from a possible humiliating defeat in the next polls and, on top of all, can save people at large from the wrath of a mindless series of confrontation between the two rival political camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

^^ No Muslim Bangladeshi and patriotic Hindu or other minority should vote for this pro-India anti-Bangladesh party. I do not believe that AL can ever severe its umbilical cord of connection to mother India, hence what AL deserves is total irrelevance in any future election and eventual dissolution.

In short, no amount of advice by so called well wishers can turn around the built-in defect of AL, which is dependence on a foreign hostile neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

IRIN Asia | Analysis: Why food can kill in Bangladesh | Bangladesh | Food Security | Health & Nutrition

Analysis: Why food can kill in Bangladesh
By Mubashar Hasan 





Photo: Mubashar Hasan/IRIN
Bright, fresh, green  but safety unknown

DHAKA, 11 April 2013 (IRIN) - Food can just as easily kill as it keeps people alive, experts have learned in Bangladesh, where excessive use of pesticide, unregulated street food and lack of awareness about food safety sicken millions annually.

Every day we are eating dangerous foods, which are triggering deadly diseases, said Kazi Faruque, president of the nonprofit Consumer Association of Bangladesh (CAB). 

Children younger than five in Bangladesh are at the greatest risk from eating unsafe food, which causes at least 18 percent of deaths in that age group and 10 percent of adults deaths, according to a 2006 study cited by the US-based University of Minnesotas Centre for Animal Health and Food Safety. 

Shah M. Faruque, director of the Centre for Food and Waterborne Disease at the International Centre for Diarrhoeal Disease Research, Bangladesh, told IRIN this trend has continued, and may worsen as urbanization strains clean water supply in the capital, Dhaka. 

On average, he said from 300 to 1,000 patients visit his medical clinic in Dhaka daily, mostly because of diarrhoea or cholera, which are often traced back to food or drink. 

Pesticides and poor planning

Experts say the farm is one starting point for how food can turn fatal. 

Many farmers in the country use an excessive amount of pesticide in agricultural products hoping to [boost] output, while ignoring [the] serious health impacts on consumers, said Nurul Alam Masud, head of the Participatory Research and Action Network (PRAN), a local NGO.

Despite repeated warnings from the government about this issue, lack of coordination among public agencies has hampered effective controls, said Hasan Ahmmed Chowdhury, a UN Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) advisor on food safety policies. 

FAO is advocating a farm to table approach that addresses how food is grown or raised, to how it is collected, processed, packaged, sold and consumed.

Urban poor

In 2009, Bangladeshs parliament passed the countrys first consumer protection law covering food safety and security. New standards included requiring food labels, creating safety testing standards, monitoring products for chemical and microbial hazards, and holding producers accountable by levying fines for violations.

This law joined several others aimed at regulating food quality: Bangladesh Pure Food Ordinance (1959), Fish and Fish Product Rules (1997) and the Radiation Protection Act (1987). 

Safe and nutritious food for all is also guaranteed in the constitution - but on the streets, it is a different matter. 

Street vendors operating small, unregulated carts feed millions of people daily, offering no guarantee of safety, with approximately one in six people becoming ill after eating out, said Sohana Sharmin Chowdhury, head of urban development and communicable diseases at the local NGO Eminence.

This risk makes life even harder for slum dwellers who rely on street food for its ease and affordability, she said. Health care is already a challenge for [the] slum population. This disease burden from unsafe food consumption adds up to their misery.

At least 5 percent of Bangladeshs 170 million people live in illegal housing settlements. According to a 2008 Asian Development Bank study, poor people in Bangladesh, particularly those in cities, find it difficult to prepare food at home as they spend so much time outside the home earning a living.

Many of them end up eating cheap [ready-made meals] of low quality purchased from small shops or street vendors, Chowdhury said. 

Even though street food sales are illegal, and therefore unregulated, unofficial estimates hold that authorities tolerate about 200,000 food carts selling everything from samuchas - deep fried minced meat or vegetables wrapped in flour - to yogurt lassi drinks. 

Profit at any cost

Faruque of CAB said vendors philosophy of making profit at any cost puts consumers at risk. 

A common practice among food vendors is to spray fish, fruits and vegetables with chemical preservatives including formalin - a commercial solution of formaldehyde and water - to boost foods lifespan and appearance.

Formaldehyde is typically used to preserve human corpses, as well as leather and textile products, said Razibul Islam Razon, a medical doctor in the capital who has treated food poisoning. 

The chemicals short-term effects include: a burning sensation in the eyes, nose and throat; coughing; wheezing; nausea; and skin irritation. As for potential long-term health consequences, formaldehyde has been identified as a human carcinogen. 


Photo: Manoocher Deghati/IRIN
Going to the source to boost food safety
Shah Monir Hossain, a senior adviser at FAO in Bangladesh, said renal failure, cancer and liver damage - all potentially fatal - can be linked to the consumption of unsafe food, but the extent of food-borne illness is yet unknown. He predicted the situation will improve with more oversight. 

But the private sector is hitting back. 

We are using a special preservative detector machine to check food [for] formalin at our sourcing in order to make sure that our customers receive safe food, said Sabbir Hasan Nasir, executive director of a company running 40 all-in-one shopping centres nationwide serving about 20,000 customers daily. 

Customers can even check foods in our store through a machine in order to detect formalin, he added.

Meanwhile, the local NGO Citizens Solidarity recently sent a notice to the government requesting legal steps to force vendors to cease and desist unethical vending practices.

But even when vendors do not knowingly engage in unsafe food handling, their lack of knowledge, coupled with long work hours and their own precarious health, can sicken customers, according to a 2010 FAO-government initiative to boost healthy street food. 

The projects researchers tested 426 food samples from Dhaka vendors who had not undergone any food hygiene training and 135 from those who had. Samples from untrained vendors had almost uniformly overwhelming high bacteria counts, while results from trained vendors largely fell within international safety standards. 

The researchers called on the government to develop a policy to assist, maintain and control street food vending.

Government efforts

The government is set to create the Bangladesh Food Safety and Quality Control Authority to boost control of street food and to criminalize unsafe food handling, the Minister of Food and Disaster Management, Muhammad Abdur Razzaque, told IRIN.

Under the National Food Safety and Quality Act 2013, this authority will be created within the next two months, said Ahmed Hossain Khan, director-general of the Directorate General of Food in the same ministry.

The draft act addresses weaknesses in the existing food safety regulatory system, including the scant enforcement of food control laws along the entire supply chain. It also introduces a national food-borne disease surveillance system and outlines an emergency response plan in case of a disease outbreak linked to food.

We identified existing loopholes in our food safety system, and this act will help us radically improve our approach in food safety regulation, Khan said.

But Nazrul Islam, an associate professor at the Dhaka School of Economics, said regulatory policies alone have failed to solve the food safety problem, and that the government needs to examine the economic roots of unsafe food: the underclass of farmers responsible for feeding the country. 

One start, he suggested, is guaranteeing farmers fair prices, a longstanding grievance of producers who accuse middlemen traders and end consumers of profit gouging. 

This may encourage farmers not to go for unethical practices up to a certain extent, said Islam, adding that better agricultural extension services, easier access to information for farmers and strict regulatory measures are equally important.

The Asian Development Bank is supporting private agribusiness production facilities that will pay guaranteed prices to 50,000 contracted farmers. 

But more is needed, Islam said. The biggest challenge the country is facing in ensuring a meaningful food security for itspeople is food safety.

The 2012 Global Hunger Index places the countrys hunger situation in an alarming range, with too few people being able to eat nutritious, life-sustaining food. 

mh/pt/rz

Theme (s): Food Security, Health & Nutrition,

[This report does not necessarily reflect the views of the United Nations]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh, India sign pacts for power JV
*Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-04-20 18:28:18.0 Updated: 2013-04-20 18:55:48.0

Bangladesh, India sign pacts for power JV - bdnews24.com

Bangladesh and India on Saturday signed three agreements for a joint coal-based power company project.

The pacts - Power Purchase Agreement (PPA), Implementation Agreement (IA) and Supplementary Joint Venture Agreement (SJVA) - were inked in Dhaka in the evening for a 1320MW coal-based Bangladesh-India Friendship Power Company (Pvt) Limited (BIFPCL) in Khulnas Rampal.

A Memorandum of Understanding was signed between Bangladesh and India during the visit of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to India in January 2011. In the MoU, the fields of cooperation in power sector were identified as exchange of power, grid connectivity, energy efficiency and electricity generation.

Last January, a Joint Venture Agreement (JVA) was also signed between Indias state-owned electric utilities company National Thermal Power Corporation (NTPC) and Bangladeshs Power Development Board (PDB) with equal equity participation (50:50) for developing power projects in Bangladesh.

The 1320MW coal-based power plant in Rampal upazila will be a joint venture between the neighbouring countries. The project profile also set a goal to finish the project by 2018.

The thermal power plant is proposed to be set up over 1,834 acres of land near the Mongla seaport, though environmentalists have been warning that the plant would have a disastrous impact on the nearby Sundarbans - the worlds largest mangrove forest. They have also been staging protests to make the government cancel the project.

But the governments of both India and Bangladesh have claimed that the Sundarbans would not be affected by the plant.

At the agreements signing ceremony on Saturday, Power Secretary Monwar Islam said, According to the master plan, the goal is to generate 20,000 megawatt electricity using coal by 2030. This is the beginning of implementation of the plan.

A huge part of the power generated in Bangladesh comes from fuel-based power plants where the generation cost is relatively higher. The importance of coal-based power generation is increasing considering the option of multi-fuel power plants.

The government has approved establishing another 1,300MW power plant in Chittagong. Coals will have to be imported for these two plants.

Meanwhile, the plan to import 500 MW power from India is also nearing the execution stage, as construction of a power grid in Kushtias Bheramara for the purpose is almost complete.

Prime Ministers Energy Advisor Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury at the agreement signing ceremony said the 500 MW would be coming from India by this July.

NTPC Chairman and Managing Director Arup Roy Chowdhury said this was the biggest initiative of the Corporation outside India and thats why this project was special for them.

Indian Ambassador to Bangladesh Pankaj Saran said this project was also the largest joint venture taken up by Bangladesh and India.

Bangladeshs Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, State Minister for Power Mohammad Enamul Haque and Indias Power Secretary P Uma Shankar were present at the agreement signing ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Nepal keen to share hydropower with Bangladesh
*

Nepal keen to share hydropower with Bangladesh

20 April 2013

Nepalese Ambassador to Bangladesh Hari Kumar Shrestha has said that his country is keen to share hydro-power with Bangladesh .

In an exclusive interview with Just News, Shrestha shed a light on the immense opportunities for the two countries in this sector.

 Nepal has a huge potentiality to produce hydro-power. In fact, our country can viably produce more than 40 thousand megawatt (MW) electricity from hydraulic sources. Nepal is always willing to cooperate with its neighbours to producing more electricity for the benefit of this region using the Himalayan rivers, the Nepalese Ambassador said.

However, he expressed his dismay for not having utilised the huge natural resources for the benefit of the people in the region.

``Despite having immense potentials to produce hydro-electricity, the two countries have not yet used this resources for their mutual benefit and also for reducing the huge gap existing in bilateral trade between Bangladesh and Nepal``, he said.

``Besides hydro-power sector, there are many areas of economic cooperation between the two countries that can be increased and utilising that we can expand and strengthen our commercial relations. But somehow, it has not been picking up. he lamented.

The Nepalese ambassador pointed out that steps can be taken for changing this situation by finding out a possible solution. He said both countries have to move forward to increase their efforts to find the solution.

``We have to move forward to increase our commercial relation with the view to narrow the trade gap by properly using this potentiality. The move should focus on establishing physical connectivity, setting up of cross-border transmission line and joint investment. he said.

Apart from that, the Nepalese Ambassador said his country enjoys a very close and cordial relationship with Bangladesh . We have been bound together from the highest mountain to the longest beach of the world. he stated.

Expressing his gratefulness to Bangladesh for providing transit facilities to Nepal in Chittagong and Mongla sea ports as well as the land port in Banglabandha, Shrestha mentioned that both the countries are discussing about an international connectivity which is called Transit-Transport Cargo Modalities. This instrument is mulled in order to facilitate the movement of the transit cargos from Bangladesh to Nepal and vice-versa.

This step would be very important for utilising the port facilities provided by Bangladesh to Nepal. the Nepalese envoy added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

very good news, co-operation need to increase between Bangladesh-nepal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DURJOY

BDs per capita health spending at $5.0
Published : Sunday, 21 April 2013


FE Report

The government spends about US$ 5 per head on Health, Nutrition and Population Sector Programme (HNPSP) while per capita out-of-pocket expenditure is about US$ 7 which is far short of the required level set by the World Health Organisation.

According to the WHO, the optimum per capita expenditure for the least developed countries (LDCs) is US$ 34 a year, experts said Saturday.

The present level of government allocation to the health sector is little more than 1.0 per cent of the gross domestic product (GDP) against the WHO target of 5.0 per cent of the GDP which is barely adequate to meet the demand of an expanding health sector. 

Among the nations of South Asia, India spends same as Bangladesh, Pakistan 0.4 per cent of its GDP, Sri Lanka 2.0 per cent, the Maldives 6.3 per cent, Nepal 1.5 per cent, and Bhutan 3.0 per cent for health sector.

These were revealed at the two-day symposium on 'Health Economic Issues and Healthcare Financing' at Nabab Nawab Ali Chowdhury Senate Bhaban auditorium at the University of Dhaka. 

Institute of Health Economics (IHE) of Dhaka University with the support of Deutsche Gesellschaft fuer Internationale Zusammenarbeit (GIZ) GmbH and the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare organized the event with an aim to bring together global health economists for the symposium.

Dhaka University Vice-Chancellor Professor AAMS Arefin Siddique inaugurated the symposium.

IHE assistant professor Azher Ali Molla and Lecturer of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) Nazmul Islam presented a paper on "Sources and Patterns of Health Sector Financing: Options and Challenges in Bangladesh".

Highlighting the challenges, the paper noted that the main barriers to improving access by the poor are high and uncertain costs for a low quality service with lack of drugs -- a major cause of low utilization of public services, along with lack of staff, specially in remote areas.

"The financial resource available to the health sector is far short of what is required to reach millennium development goals (MDGs) and further growth in the budget is likely to be slower due to global and country level recession," the paper said.

Without a conducive financing and policy environment the benefits of aid may not sustain forcing a growing interest and experience in alternative aid mechanism, it added. 

Indonesia's vice-minister for health Ali Gofran Mukti said universal health coverage in a resource-starved country is possible only if there is strong political commitment.

Citing the Indonesian experience of bringing nearly 60 per cent of the population under prepaid financing schemes to cover healthcare services financing mechanisms, Mukti said this is the route to the universal health coverage in a decade.

He said people who can afford have to contribute to their pool for prepaid financing for heathcare services, but who cannot afford don't have to contribute.

Arefin Siddique said his university would do its best to strengthen the Institute of Health Economics that is now offering degrees.

BDs per capita health spending at $5.0 :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


----------



## eastwatch

Beggars turn dignified earners | The Daily Star

THURSDAY, APRIL 25, 2013
Beggars turn dignified earners
They learn handiwork under 40-day job scheme
EAM Asaduzzaman, Nilphamari

Inspired by the upazila nirbahi officer, a group of ultra poor people in Kishoreganj upazila under Nilphamari district pledge to give up begging and lead a dignified life through earning by making and selling household items that they learnt at a training programme under creative diversification of 40-day seasonal job programme meant for the extremely poor people. Photo: Star

One hundred and six beggars of Kishoreganj upazila under the district have pledged to live with dignity through earning by work, thanks to the creative diversification of the governments 40-day seasonal job programme meant for the extremely poor people.

Visiting the project area on the premises of Kishoreganj upazila parishad complex on Monday (April 22), this correspondent saw a good number of beggars, mostly women, engaged in making various goods from bamboo, wood and aquatic plants.

They were making nice-looking baskets and fancy household articles using bamboo strips or fine sticks. Some were making mats using aquatic plants called motha. We have formed several groups among the participants and arranged trainer for each. At beginning of their work every day, the upazila nirbahi officer of Kishoreganj conducts an oath, having the participants pledge to give up begging and opt for a dignified life, said Apela Begum Rina, chairman of the project, also member of Nitai union parishad.

The former beggars making useful items with bamboo strips. Photo: Star

The governments 40-day job programme for the ultra poor, so far limited to making or repairing earthen roads in rural areas, often saw hindrance due to lack of earth, said Mohammad Golam Azam, upazila nirbahi officer of Kishoreganj.

As part of the authorities steps to add other suitable works, we have launched a pilot project for 106 beggars with a portion of the fund for 40-day programme in the upazila. Under the project, the beggars are working for daily wage, paving the way for their self-employment, he said.

The second phase of 40-day job programme with a fund of Tk 3.13 crore started in the upazila on April 4, upazila office source said, adding that total 4341 extremely poor people are participating in the programme under several projects, including the innovative pilot project for 106 beggars.
The beneficiaries get Tk 175 for working eight hours a day.

After my husbands death I started begging as I became helpless with my three teenage daughters. Now I am learning to make bamboo goods and getting paid for it. I have decided to give up begging, said Mohosena, 45, a participant at the training.

Several others including Joimala, 50, Meraj Ali, 55, Azmol, 45, Safia, 55, Morjina, 45, expressed happiness over the opportunity to earn through the training. From the money got by selling the things they are now making, instruments and working capital will be provided to selected participants, the UNO said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Exporters race to convince under-pressure buyers

SAVAR TRAGEDY
Exporters race to convince under-pressure buyers
Staff Correspondent 

Dozens of protesters stage a demonstration outside of the Gap Inc headquarters in San Francisco, California demanding that the retail clothing giant improve working conditions in their manufacturing facilities in Bangladesh on Friday, up, and protesters hold posters as they demonstrate outside a Primark retailer shop in central London on Saturday to demand the company take responsibility for the collapse of a building in Bangladesh, which housed garment factories making clothes for Primark and other major brands. &#8212; AFP photo

Garment exporters are in hectic negotiations with international buyers to retain market as pressure on buyers from their respective country mounts following the collapse of the building that housed five clothing factories at Savar.

More than three hundred bodies, mainly apparel workers, were recovered by Saturday from the rubble of the building that collapsed on Wednesday morning. More than a thousand were injured.

Rights groups and the media in different countries have launched protests again against international retailers such as Walmart, Gap, H&M, Benetton, Mango, Joe Fresh, Primark and C&A for taking cheap clothes from Bangladesh at the expense of lives of hundreds of poor workers.

They said that global brands continued to look for ways to race to the bottom on prices of products which involves cutting corners on health and safety.

&#8216;The prices that they [global retailers] pay, they assure us, are enough to pay workers enough to live on and keep factories in tip top condition. But, faced with constantly decreasing incomes, factory owners inevitably let things slide, like replacing faulty machinery or fixing worrying building subsidence,&#8217; wrote Anna McMullen, a campaigner for Labour Behind the Label, in a CNN write-up.

Leaders of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association said that they were continuously updating the buyers about the Savar building collapse. 

The building, Rana Plaza, housed five garments that have links with a number of international retailers.

The BGMEA, which is also under pressure within the country for failing to ensure work-place safety, assigned one of its vice president Shahidullah Azim to negotiate with the buyers and convince them about the steps the association will take to stop such kind of incident in future, they said.

The garment exporters feared that the export order would fall because of the negative impact of the Savar tragedy as the buyers were now shaky in placing order in Bangladesh fearing backlash at home.

Labour groups in the United States on Friday distributed photos showing that they had discovered garments with labels from JC Penney and El Corte Inglés, the Spanish retailer, at the site of the collapse, reports New York Times on Friday.

Seeking to press American retailers to do more to assure factory safety in Bangladesh, dozens of worker advocates held protests on Thursday at the Gap&#8217;s headquarters in San Francisco and at a Walmart store in Renton, Wash, it said.

In London, rights activists held demonstration outside Primark&#8217;s flagship store on Saturday demanding full compensation, including loss of earnings, to the injured workers and the families of those who lost their lives in Savar tragedy, and action to prevent any future disasters.

Primark is at loggerheads with campaigning organisations over signing up to an action plan that will prevent building collapses in Bangladesh.

NGOs have called on Primark, whose supplier Simple Approach occupied the second floor of the eight-storey Rana Plaza building that collapsed, to sign up to the Bangladesh Fire and Safety Agreement but the company has shown little interest in signing the agreement.

The Savar incident has also shaken the Canadian retailers as the country&#8217;s clothing line Joe Fresh, sold in Loblaw stores, was among the customers of the factories operating in the Savar building and has faced fierce customer backlash this week, reports Canadian national news agency The Canadian Press.

Loblaw said it would send its senior officials to Bangladesh in the wake the building collapse. The company will also be one of several major Canadian retailers to take part in an &#8216;urgent&#8217; meeting Monday with the Retail Council of Canada.

The retail council&#8217;s president and CEO wouldn&#8217;t confirm what other companies will be involved in the meeting, other than to say it will be a strong representation of retailers across the country, including those who usually participate in the council&#8217;s responsible trade committee.

&#8216;We will be looking at what are the efforts that have been made and what else needs to be done? Where do we need to put pressure? We will also be discussing these issues with the federal government,&#8217; said a senior executive of the company.

Senior representatives from Loblaw&#8217;s supply chain team will meet local officials in Bangladesh to get &#8216;a precise response on what caused this tragedy,&#8217; the company said in a statement late Friday.

&#8216;We are committed to finding an approach that ensures safe working conditions, drives lasting change in the industry and help prevents other tragedies,&#8217; spokeswoman Julija Hunter said in the statement.

One of Canada&#8217;s highest profile labour groups criticised the Canadian government on Friday for being silent about previous labour violations in Bangladesh.

The federal government is &#8216;thus complicit in the recent tragic event,&#8217; said a statement from the Canadian Labour Congress. Safety audit measures were obviously lacking or not enforced by the Bangladeshi company involved in the latest tragedy, CLC president Ken Georgetti said in the statement. 

&#8216;Unfortunately, Canada is visibly absent from international discussions to reform current social auditing systems, and to impose accountable reporting standards on companies such as Loblaws, which buy products from other countries.&#8217;

Canada and other countries should be more aggressive in pushing for a strong and enforceable system of workplace health and safety in Bangladesh, Georgetti said.

BGMEA president Md Atiqul Islam on Friday told New Age that the building collapse incident at Saver largely affected the image of the country in abroad following devastating Tazreen factory fire five months back.

Former BGMEA vice-president Siddiqur Rahman said that they feared that the buyers would now be hesitant in placing orders in Bangladesh.

&#8216;I have started my work and have already contacted with a number of buyers like C&A and H&M&#8217;, Shahidullah Azim said while talking to New Age on Saturday. He said the Saver tragedy would take a long time to overcome the consequence as the country was yet to overcome the effect of the Tazreen Fashions fire.

&#8216;Buyers are closely monitoring that what kinds of measure we are taking over the situation and we are trying to convince them,&#8217; Azim said.

The US newspaper Washington Post on Saturday said Bangladesh&#8217;s economic outlook had darkened after the Savar incident. &#8216;Even before Bangladesh&#8217;s Rana Plaza building collapsed this week, killing at least 300 garment workers, the country&#8217;s $19 billion clothing-export industry was feeling the pressure of a worsening confrontation between prime minister Sheikh Hasina and her political enemies,&#8217; it said.

Western buyers&#8217; patience had already begun to fray. Many garment manufacturers believe that the Rana Plaza tragedy, coupled with the threat of more disruptive political turmoil ahead, will prompt retailers such as Walmart gradually to shift production away from Bangladesh, the second-largest garment exporter in the world after China, it said.


----------



## Mattrixx

*Joe Fresh customers vow boycott after factory collapse*

Joe Fresh customers horrified by scenes of carnage and destruction after a deadly garment factory collapse in Bangladesh warned they would boycott the fashion label owned by Brampton-based Loblaw until there was proof of change.
The building in an industrial suburb of Dhaka collapsed Wednesday, killing at least 238 people, many of them poorly paid workers who were forced to keep producing clothes even after police ordered an evacuation due to deep, visible cracks in the walls.
Loblaw confirmed Wednesday that suppliers for its Joe Fresh clothing line made garments in the eight-storey building, which housed multiple factories.
Loblaws Inc. has robust vendor standards, Julija Hunter, vice-president of public relations, said in an email to the Star.
In light of the recent tragedies in Bangladesh we recognize that these measures do not address the issue of building construction or integrity. Loblaw is committed to finding solutions. We are committed to taking the necessary steps to drive change.
I may look good in your clothes, but I no longer feel good, customer Karine LeBlanc posted on the Joe Fresh Facebook page.
Why is Loblaws not part of the Fire and Building Safety program like Calvin Klein and Tommy Hilfiger? demanded Lindsay White, referring to a program that helps fund safety repairs at factories and bans production at sites that dont make such repairs. Until Loblaws gets on board with that, I will stop putting any more money into your brands.
The outpouring of anger itself sparked a backlash.
Independent Toronto clothing maker Devorah Miller posted on her Red Thread Design blog: Those tragedies happen because demand for low prices pushes down wages and safety standards. Thats the price paid for our fantastic bargains.
Do you people not read labels? Peggy Chu asked other posters on the Joe Fresh Facebook page. You want made in Canada, expect to pay Lululemon prices.
But it is possible to make and sell an $8 T-shirt in a safe factory, Canadian Apparel Federation executive director Bob Kirke told the Star.
A safe and an unsafe factory in Bangladesh is not matter of a huge amount of extra costs. Its the desire to do it, he said.
Behind the rush to Bangladesh is the fact that Canadian clothing companies, unlike U.S. companies, can import garments manufactured in Bangladesh duty-free, he said.
We have a big stake there, $1.2 billion in clothing duty free, he said. That is in effect a subsidy to the Bangladesh government. So its perfectly within Canadas purview to ask the Bangladesh government to do something. 


BramptonGuardian Article: Joe Fresh customers vow boycott after factory collapse


----------



## idune

*India slow on foreign aid *

By Devirupa Mitra | ENS - NEW DELHI

27th April 2013 10:12 AM

*The governments belt-tightening drive has become an embarrassment on the international arena with India unable to implement its aid commitments* -- from a $100 million grant to Bangladesh to setting up various institutes in Africa.

This was revealed by the Parliamentary Standing Committee on External Affairs, which tabled its report on demand of grants for the Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) in Parliament on Friday. The committee is distressed to note that high level international commitment had to be kept on hold or partially implemented due to lack of budgetary support, it said. The panel was appalled that India could not fully implement decision of the Cabinet Committee on Security for release of funds of $100 million grant to Bangladesh as well as part of a total grant of $200 million, committed during the visit of the then Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee in May 2012. India had managed to disburse the first instalment of $50 million in February this year. But the Finance Ministry refused to accept the MEAs request for the second instalment of grants to Bangladesh. The committee said it took a very serious note of the Finance Ministrys refusal and urged the MEA to apprise the Cabinet of the matter.

envoy postings

The Parliamentary Standing Committee has said that it could not find any transparent policy for filling vacant ambassadorial positions. Asserting that the ministry should take a proactive approach, the panel urged the South Block to announce the appointment for placement of ambassadors well before any anticipated vacancies.

India slow on foreign aid - The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

SHEI,LOMBA LOMBA GOLPO,KOTO TAKA JENO AMADER DEBE?the election is on our door step,and with or without fair elections AL is finished.DADA RA is in dilemma :To give or not to give(money to AL)that is the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## priti

anyways, i think Bdeshis did not want india to give any aid to bd. so i guess your wishes come true now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

the just said:


> SHEI,LOMBA LOMBA GOLPO,KOTO TAKA JENO AMADER DEBE?the election is on our door step,and with or without fair elections AL is finished.DADA RA is in dilemma :To give or not to give(money to AL)that is the question.



Eitao to hote paare ki taaka to AL ke dichhi aamra lukiye lukiye.... shob kichui ki aar media te aashe ?


----------



## blood

pehle hamey gali dete ho aur phir hamse bheek bhi magtey ho ...

good for BD now india can't bully you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

It was obvious from the beginning. The disgrace here is that, BD is labelled in the same category as hyper poor African states. This fllthy "aid" on high interest that too from India was not necessary to begin with but rather forced down our throat by awami scums. Who knows whether we will still have to pay the interest as the terms of the treaty was never disclosed in public by awami fagots. Indians we still go on rambling for another 100 years about how they gave "aid" to BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

@animelive please open a thread on hasina's cnn interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *Army-run firm to install 660MW power plant in Ctg
> *
> 
> daily sun | First Page | Army-run firm to install 660MW power plant in Ctg
> 
> &#8594; Shamim Jahangir
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Machine Tool Factory (BMTF), an engineering enterprise of Bangladesh Army, has proposed to set up a 660MW coal-fired power plant at Banshkhali in Chittagong, an official concerned said.
> 
> Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB) forwarded the proposal of BMTF to the Power Division on March 25 for consideration.
> 
> The high-tech power plant will be set up in 48 months on a build, own and operate (BOO) basis under Direct Procurement Method (DPM), subject to approval from the government, officials said.
> 
> A consortium of US-based Cambridge Financial Group Limited, BMTF and Lone Star Ltd Chittagong will implement the project at a cost of $1.09 billion, the sources said.
> 
> The government, however, has been planning to prepare a 5000MW coal-fired power plants hub at Moheskhali Island in Coxs Bazar district.
> 
> A high-powered delegation of South Korea, last month, showed interest in setting up a joint-venture coal-fired mega-power plant here, a top official of power division said.
> 
> They (S Korean delegation) have primarily shown interests to set up the mega coal-fired power plant, Power Division Secretary Md Monwar Hossain said.
> 
> He said the Power Division has asked the South Korean delegation to submit a concrete proposal in this regard.
> 
> Monwar was hopeful about installing some major coal-fired power plants at Moheskhali Island in Coxs Bazar. The feasibility study for a project is now at the final stage. The project will be financed by JICA.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB) and Powertek Energy Sdn Bhd, two state-owned firms of Malaysia, have decided to join equally with the Bangladesh government to construct a 1320-megawatt coal-fired power plant at Moheshkhali Island.
> 
> Besides, the Power Division has planed to sign a MoU for setting up a mega coal-fired power plant at Anwara with support from China. Power Division has already prepared a roadmap to generate around 20,000MW of electricity from coal-based power plants by the year 2030. Of the targeted amount, 11,250MW of electricity would be generated by using domestic coal while the rest from imported coal.
> 
> The government has already asked the Deputy Commissioner (DC) of Coxs Bazar to acquire 5,000 acres of land to install a series of power plants in Moheskhali. BPDB has sought approval to a proposal for setting up two mega coal-fired power plants, having capacity to generate 2,640MW electricity, in Moheshkhali.
> 
> The government has a plan to set up a series of power plants in the island to generate 8,320MW of electricity in 5000 acres of land, BPDB Secretary Azizul Islam informed Power Division Secretary Md Abul Kalam Azad in a letter to on November 4 last year.
> 
> Of the power plants, the government would set up coal-fired power plants to generate 5,320MW of electricity. Besides, the rest 3000MW of electricity will come from the LNG (Liquefied Natural Gas) fired plants, the official said.
> 
> Besides, Qatar has proposed to set up a 1,000-megawatt LNG-based power plant in Moheshkhali under a joint-venture initiative with Bangladesh.



The government of Bangladesh has not yet decided its coal extraction policy. The local coals have been hijacked by that private committee, I cannot recall the name, led by India-sponsored Chamchas like Anu Muhammad and Engr. Shahidullah. The five coal fields in BD has about 2500 million tonne of coal lying underground. 

It is important that a country uses all its coal resources even though it causes ecological and environmental problems. All the countries of the world started their industrial development by the use of coal as source of electricity because it was more available than oil and gas. In many cases it was used or still being used in countries like China because it is locally available.

But, in case of BD, it is not trying to extract its own coal, but wants to use imported coal for power. This policy is self-contradictory and does not serve the country's economic interest. BD should first implement a coal policy, and take steps to produce its own coal first before it indulges on depending upon coal imported from India or whatever country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

the just said:


> SHEI,LOMBA LOMBA GOLPO,KOTO TAKA JENO AMADER DEBE?the election is on our door step,and with or without fair elections AL is finished.DADA RA is in dilemma :To give or not to give(money to AL)that is the question.



A very supa pawa India has already decided not to extend credit any more because Indian weak economy does not permit it. Note one point. BD has imported a few diesel engines from India under the credit, but China has sold us more functional DEMU engine and coaches that have started operation in Dhaka-Narayanganj route. People have started to like Chinese DEMU trains. If so, we better buy more DEMU from China and also ask China to help improve our railway lines. China is good because it does not interfere in our domestic matters. For China there is little distinction between AL and BNP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*BAL killed 2500 protestors on May 6 midnight?*


----------



## asad71

Bangladesh government killed 3000 innocent islamic activist. - CNN iReport

This CNN report says 3,000 innocent Muslims were killed


----------



## eastwatch

neolithic said:


> *BAL killed 2500 protestors on May 6 midnight?*



I am not supporting the news in the link you have provided, nor do I support the viewpoint given the following analytical reporting in the Daily Star.

Shapla Chattar & act of Houdini | The Daily Star

WEDNESDAY, MAY 08, 2013
NEWS ANALYSIS
Shapla Chattar & act of Houdini
SHARIER KHAN 

Since the Sunday violence centring around the demonstration of Islamist group Hefajat-e-Islam which was followed by law enforcers late night action to drive away some 35000 activists, the country has been abuzz with rumours that the cops killed around 2500 people and buried them somewhere.

Contrary to such rumours which are being spread through social media, blogs and word of mouth, The Daily Star reporters who were present throughout Hefajats demonstration till the law enforcers completely drove away the activists at 5 am Monday found 13 persons to have died during or after Sundays violence. Of them, one died of heart attack.

The 13 persons did not all die at Shapla Chattar, but in different adjacent places where violence erupted from Sunday afternoon. Following the late night police-Rab action the journalists saw five bodies kept by Hefajat activists earlier at one place and several seriously injured people lying in different places.

But conspiracy theorists do not believe in what the media is reporting. After all, hours before the police, Rab and the BGB started their late Sunday night (or early Monday) operation, the authorities had shut down electricity in that area. And then, early on Monday morning, the government shut down Diganta TV, which had been strongly supporting the Hefajat demands.

Rumours have it that the bodies were taken by trucks and many of them were dumped in manholes in Motijheel by the cops and thrown into the Buriganga and Turag rivers.

Hefajat-e-Islam in its press statement claimed that 2500 of its activists were killed or went missing. The main opposition party BNP also said hundreds of people were killed and that the killing was more heinous than the killing of innocent people by the Pakistani forces on March 25, 1971which is basically trivialising the war of liberation. Even the Bangkok based Asian Human Rights Commission did not hesitate to put up its concern at its website at the reported massacre of 2500 people!

Such serious claims need to be scrutinized. Are these claims based on real information? Why did any print or TV journalist present at the site did not even see a dozen dead bodies lying on the streetslet alone 2500? Either the journalists are blind, immoral and corrupt to hide such basic information or the BNP, Hefajat and their supporters are lying or are too confused to believe in anything.

Firstly, Sunday nights actions did not take place secretly. There were dozens of print and electronic journalists watching the whole police action up close. The television journalists followed the police as they marched towards the Shapla Chattar firing rubber bullets and throwing sound grenades, etc. Television showed it all till early morning. If there were 2500 dead bodies, they could not have disappeared from the television cameras right away.

If anyone considers dumping bodies of 2500 bodies in manholes and the adjacent rivers, there are two problems with the theories.

Firstly, how many bodies can one throw inside a manhole? Maybe five? Then what happens after the bodies are thrown insidelets say a few hundred manholes in the busy business area of Motijheel? Could anyone cover up the odour of dead bodies after a couple of days?

Secondly, if the bulk of the bodies were carried by trucks to be dumped in rivers, how many trucks are required and how many bodies can each truck take? Maybe one truck can carry 150 dead bodiesalthough that would look like a little hill. Then around 175 trucks will be needed to carry all of these dead bodies.

Then consider how much time is needed to load these bodies, cover them up with something and drive through the city to dump them in the rivers? What are the possibilities that the people will get to see 100-175 trucks, one after another suspiciously running through the city roads to the rivers? Who saw one such truck dump even a few dozen bodies in any of the rivers?

Then what about dead bodies floating up in the rivers? Who would cover that up and how?

The Kawmi Online Activities a Facebook page of Hefajat supporters yesterday posted two video clips under the headline Brutal killing of Hefajat activists. But none of the clips showed any killing. They rather showed law enforcers asking the cornered activists to flee, otherwise they would be beaten.

The only way the cops could have accomplished dumping so many dead bodies was implementing one heck of a big disappearing act of the great magician Houdini.

Another lie is widely being circulated over burning of the holy Quran by Hefajat activists during the Sunday evening violence in and around the Baitul Mukarram area. While the book shop owners went on record on television saying that the Hefajat activists had set fire to their book shops, conspiracy theorists are insisting that it was the work of Awami League activists. 

After all, Hefajat activists went there demanding the death of those who had insulted Islam. They couldnt possibly have burnt the holy Quran, could they? The shopkeepers who lost everything say they did.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh to open consulate in Kunming
*Nurul Islam Hasib, bdnews24.com

Bangladesh to open consulate in Kunming - bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-05-10 15:06:42.0 Updated: 2013-05-10 18:24:54.0

Bangladesh is all set to open a consulate at Kunming to further bolster its ties with China.

Foreign Secretary Md Shahidul Haque told bdnews24.com the consulate would be inaugurated shortly.

The decision comes at a time when China is using Yunnan province to develop close relations with southeast and south Asian region as part of its 'bridgehead strategy'.

Kunming is the capital of China's southwestern Yunnan province and China plans to open up to South-east Asia, South Asia and West Asia (through sea via Myanmar).
The Foreign Secretary said Bangladesh had already decided to open a mission in the important Yunnan province.

Several southeast Asian nations have consulates in Kunming and Australia has opened a trade bureau there.

Prof Mustafizur Rahman, Executive Director of the Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD), welcomed the move.

CPD acts as the focal institute for the Bangladesh, China, India and Myanmar (BCIM) grouping.

We have to set up infrastructure and connectivity to avail ourselves of the opportunity if any, he said.

The soaring costs and living standards in China could provide export opportunity for Bangladesh in future.

Currently, China is the biggest import source for Bangladesh after India. Products worth over $7 billion are being imported against only $450million exports.

The Executive Director of the private think-tank said the Yunnan province was also important to make the deep-sea port viable, once Bangladesh built it.

There is a historic Southern Silk Road that passes through the province.

To retrace the Route, a car rally was organised from Kolkata to Kunming via Dhaka and Mandalay before the February BCIM forum.

Before the rally, a survey showed the road link was mostly paved except some 200 to 250 kilometres in India and Myanamar.

We can easily create a growth quadrangle with Yunnan province, north-east India, Myanmar and China, Rahman said.

The Yunnan province is already maintaining trade relationships with them, he added.

Its Vice Governor Shen Peiping during the BCIM forum in February in Dhaka said the bilateral trade between Yunnan and India was $461 million in 2012. It was $2.22 billion with Myanmar while only $71 million with Bangladesh in the same year.

Consul General

Though Foreign Secretary would not say who would be the Consul General in the new mission before official release, a senior official at the foreign ministry told bdnews24.com that Deputy Consul General in Los Angeles Shahnaz Gazi would get the responsibility.

Gazi was in the media spotlight in 2010 after rumours that the then Deputy Press Secretary at the Prime Minister's Office Mahbubul Haque Shakil was sent back from New York halfway into the premiers US tour due to his alleged misdemeanour with her in a hotel.

Both of them were on the Prime Ministers entourage.

Gazi, then a Director at the foreign ministers office, however, had dismissed rumours and told bdnews24.com: A mountain has been made out of a mole hill. We had a small argument about official matters.

Shakil had later resigned his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*We also made mistakes, repents Moudud
*Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-05-10 18:00:49.0 Updated: 2013-05-10 18:56:11.0

We also made mistakes, repents Moudud - bdnews24.com

Senior BNP leader Moudud Ahmed has asked the government to veer off wrong paths saying the last BNP-led government is repenting of its own mistakes.

We too were in power, made mistakes and now we repent. So, were urging the government to avoid wrong paths, he said on Friday at a programme in Dhaka.

You cannot quell the peoples aspirations with muscle. Time will come when guns wont work, he said.

The former Law Minister said the Awami League-led government would have to repent in future of its fascism and vengeance like the BNP-Jamaat-e-Islami government did.

They think they can run the country anyway it pleases them.

Moudud, a BNP Standing Committee member, claimed the government had killed many people at the rally of the Hifazat-e Islam at Motijheel on the night of May 5.

He also criticised the government for destroying congenial atmosphere for talks.

The government has led the country to such a position where theres no atmosphere to hold dialogues. They have been practising politics of vengeance ever since they came to power, he alleged.

An army-installed caretaker government took over in 2007, at the end of the BNPs tenure, after the two leading political coalitions failed to reach an agreement.

With a landslide, the Awami League-led government came to power in 2009 and scrapped the caretaker government system through the 15th Amendment to the Constitution two years later.

The upcoming national election will be held under a partisan body as a result. The BNP-led opposition has been on the streets ever since claiming such election will not be free and fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*At least 600 Bangladeshi peacekeepers will be added to the current strength of the United Nations peacekeepers.*



The payment of the peacekeepers has been hiked by 6.75 percent, according to a UN communication.

Bangladesh has been directly benefited from both these decisions since it is the single largest providers of peacekeepers in UN missions.

At present, there are 8,826 Bangladeshi peacekeepers working in various troubled regions.

Bangladeshs Permanent Envoy to the UN, AKA Momen informed bdnews24.com of the decisions on Friday night.

Momen, presiding over the current session, said a new UN mission will be introduced in Mali under resolution number 2100 of the Security Council. A total 12,640 peacekeepers will be appointed there -- 11,200 troops and 1,440 policemen.

Already 7,500 have been recruited from various African nations and at least 600 troops will be taken from Bangladesh, he said.

Bangladeshi peacekeepers have always been highly praised in UN missions and Dr Momen said it is the reason for the increase.

He said a proposal to hike the peacekeepers payment by 6.75 percent has also been accepted in the General Assembly. The decision is being implemented from last April.

Momen had been continuing diplomatic efforts to this end for over the past three years.

A total 112,776 peacekeepers from 116 countries are currently working in the UNs 16 missions in four continents. Bangladesh has the highest number of 8,826 peacekeepers.

He said the salaries of other UN officials had increased by 57 percent since 1991. Momen said no one had paid attention to increasing the salaries of those who endanger their lives to secure peace.

According the decision, those working in most dangerous places would get 10 percent extra payment.

In 2010, a proposal was given to hike the pays and perks of the Bangladeshi peacekeepers. Pakistan, Nigeria and Uruguay endorsed the proposal.

The following year, permanent envoys to five countries put forth the proposal in the G-77 summit and got support. However, it was cancelled on June 30 the same year as the proposal to hike the peacekeepers payments was not accepted.

Afterwards, $85 million dollars were increased on an ad-hoc basis for the peacekeepers the same year. In 2012, $60 million was increased on an ad-hoc basis.

United Nations Secretary General formed a high-level committee when he was requested to permanently hike the salaries. The committee had members from highest supplier of peacekeepers, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Nigeria, and Uruguay.

The committee proposed a hike in payment which was passed in the General Assembly on May 10.

source: UN increases Bangladeshi peacekeepers - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

*Independent Body Should Investigate Protest Deaths - HRW*

(New York)  The Bangladeshi authorities should immediately set up an independent commission to investigate the large numbers of deaths and injuries during the Hefazat-e-Islaam-led protests in Dhaka and elsewhere on May 5-6, 2013, Human Rights Watch said today.

The commission should also investigate violence that killed dozens in February, March, and April after protests and counter-protests broke out after the announcement of verdicts by the countrys International Crimes Tribunal (ICT).

The exact number of deaths during the May 5-6 protest remains unclear, with figures ranging from the official government figure of 11 deaths to Hefazats estimate of thousands. Independent news sources put the figure at approximately 50 dead, with others succumbing to injuries later. The dead include several security personnel.

Bangladesh will see a plethora of demonstrations this year in response to additional verdicts from the ICT and in the run-up to national elections, said Brad Adams, Asia director at Human Rights Watch. Without an independent investigation, accountability, and improved policing methods, we could see serial bloodbaths.

Human Rights Watch said that political tensions are likely to increase as more war crimes verdicts are handed down at the ICT and as elections scheduled for late 2013 or early 2014 approach. Opposition parties, including Hefazat, have already announced several protests scheduled over the next week. A flashpoint could be the reaction to the May 9 death penalty handed down by the ICT against Mohamed Kamaruzzaman, a leading official of the Jamaat-e-Islami party. Past war crimes verdicts have been a catalyst for protests and violence throughout Bangladesh.

Human Rights Watch called on opposition parties such as the main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) and the Jammat-e-Islami Party, as well as independent organizations such as Hefazat, to condemn and take steps to deter their supporters from carrying out unlawful attacks, including on law enforcement officers or members of the public with different political views. 

Human Rights Watch called on the government to publicly order the security forces to follow the United Nations Basic Principles on the Use of Force and Firearms by Law Enforcement Officials, which state that security forces shall apply non-violent means before resorting to the use of force and firearms, and that whenever the lawful use of force and firearms is unavoidable, law enforcement officials shall: (a) Exercise restraint in such use and act in proportion to the seriousness of the offence and the legitimate objective to be achieved; (b) Minimize damage and injury, and respect and preserve human life.

Section 22 of the Basic Principles states that: Governments and law enforcement agencies shall establish effective reporting and review procedures for all incidentsGovernments and law enforcement agencies shall ensure that an effective review process is available and that independent administrative or prosecutorial authorities are in a position to exercise jurisdiction in appropriate circumstances. In cases of death and serious injury or other grave consequences, a detailed report shall be sent promptly to the competent authorities responsible for administrative review and judicial control. Section 23 states that, Persons affected by the use of force and firearms or their legal representatives shall have access to an independent process, including a judicial process. In the event of the death of such persons, this provision shall apply to their dependants accordingly.

The Bangladeshi government has a responsibility to victims, whether protesters, bystanders or police, to ensure that an effective investigation is carried out into each death, Adams said.

Hefazat, the conservative Muslim group that draws support from thousands of religious seminaries, led a siege of Dhaka on May 5, with demonstrations taking place in other parts of the country. Human Rights Watch said that claims of genocide by Hefazat and other opposition parties are unfounded and have only served to heighten tensions.

The toxic swirl of rumor and rhetoric surrounding the protest of May 5-6 will only get worse unless the government acts quickly in a transparent manner, Adams said. Given the lack of trust between various parties, it is imperative that these answers come from an independent and impartial body.

Human Rights Watch expressed concern that Hefazat recruited boys from madrassahs to participate in the siege. Many of the boys were unaware of the risks of marching into Dhaka. Independent journalists told Human Rights Watch that after the protests were broken up by security forces, they encountered groups of boys who had never been to Dhaka before and were terrified by the experience of seeing dead bodies and large-scale violence. The boys asked journalists for directions to bus stations so they could go home. They were no longer accompanied by adults.

Putting children in harms way is extremely irresponsible, Adams said. Hefazat cant credibly claim that it didnt understand the risks, particularly as many of its supporters engaged in attacks on police that were then met with an armed response. 

Human Rights Watch called on the government to ensure media and civil society are able to independently report on the protests. Two television stations that support opposition political parties, Islamic TV and Diganta TV, were taken off the air by the government on the night of May 5-6 and remain off the air at the time of writing. The stations were reporting live from the site of the protests. In April, the government shut down opposition newspaper Amar Desh and jailed its editor, Mahmdur Rahman, and other journalists. The government has also jailed some bloggers who had expressed atheist sentiments in their writings.

The governments claims to be the most open and democratic in Bangladeshs history are undermined by censorship of critical voices, Adams said. The government can take reasonable steps to pre-empt incitement to violence, but it is not necessary to close TV stations to do this.

Bangladesh: Independent Body Should Investigate Protest Deaths | Human Rights Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

@Loki why you have moved the above news to this thread when all sort of political thread are in full swing there???


----------



## Zabaniyah

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> @Loki why you have moved the above news to this thread when all sort of political thread are in full swing there???



That is because nobody was discussing it. What's the point of having an empty thread?


----------



## eastwatch

Garment makers laud retailers&#8217; fire safety plan | The Daily Star

WEDNESDAY, MAY 15, 2013
Garment makers laud retailers&#8217; fire safety plan
Marks & Spencer, Tesco join others
Refayat Ullah Mirdha

With the 20-day rescue operation over on Monday, rescuers, army men and common people offer munajat seeking eternal peace of the departed souls at the site of the collapsed Rana Plaza at Savar yesterday. Photo: Rashed Shumon

Garment makers yesterday praised top retailers&#8217; pledge to improve safety standards at Bangladesh factories as two more global brands joined in.

Marks & Spencer and Tesco were the latest two British retailers to sign the building and fire safety accord already backed by six other big buyers.

In a landmark move on Monday, H&M, Inditex, the Netherlands&#8217; C&A, UK&#8217;s Primark, PVH, the parent company of Calvin Klein; and German retailer Tchibo signed a far-reaching and legally binding plan that requires them to help finance fire safety and building improvements in the factories they use in Bangladesh.

But two US retail giants &#8212; Wal-Mart and GAP &#8212; are yet to sign the accord.

The move will boost the image of the sector and pressure garment makers to comply with safety standards in business, said Atiqul Islam, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), the garment makers&#8217; platform.

&#8220;Obviously, I welcome the move as the sector will be immensely benefited&#8221; and it will end frequent accidents at garment units, he said.

The retailers&#8217; move will also drive out sub-standard and non-compliant factories, according to stakeholders of the sector.

The initiative came three weeks after the collapse of the nine-storey Rana Plaza, which killed 1,127 workers.

In a statement, Krishan Hundal, director of sourcing at Marks & Spencer, said, &#8220;We have a proven track record in Bangladesh; we believe our approach works and all our suppliers must adhere to our strict ethical standards as a condition of working with us.

&#8220;This includes regular fire, health and safety checks and we only source from single occupancy factories.&#8221;

Regarding the safety measures, the retailers are scheduled to publish a document today in Germany, which, they said, would create pressure on other retailers to do likewise.

The retailers called for an agreement for independent, rigorous factory safety inspections with public reports and mandatory repairs and renovations underwritten by them.

&#8220;In fact, if any garment maker follows the government-made rules properly, he does not need the retailers&#8217; assistance for enhancing compliance,&#8221; said David Hasanat, managing director of Viyellatex Group.

It needs a plan of at least six years to get a complete safety solution in the garment sector, said Annisul Huq, a former BGMEA president.

The retailers should work in coordination with the government, BGMEA and garment makers, he said, adding, &#8220;Otherwise, there is a chance of double administration, which might rather create trouble.&#8221;

If the government, buyers and garment makers work together and find out a concrete solution, &#8220;I hope the garment business will be sustainable,&#8221; said immediate past BGMEA president Shafiul Islam Mohiuddin.

Li & Fung Ltd, supplier of dozens of major retailers, including Wal-Mart, said it continued to ruminate on the European pact, but declined to give details, according to Reuters.

Wal-Mart, meanwhile, has called on Bangladesh to stop production at one factory and inspect another where it spotted safety risks during its own checks, said Reuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Click the link below to see the now vacant land of Rana Plaza.

Govt to acquire Rana Plaza land | The Daily Star

Wednesday, May 15, 2013
Govt to acquire Rana Plaza land
To be used for rehabilitation of victim families
Staff Correspondent

On this soil at Savar stood the nine-storey Rana Plaza, which came crashing down three weeks ago, causing heavy casualties. The site looks like plain land yesterday, completely devoid of any life. Photo: Rashed Shumon

The government will acquire the land of the collapsed Rana Plaza, which came crashing down on April 24, and take up a long-term plan to rehabilitate the victims family members there.
Jahangir Kabir Nanak, state minister for local government, made these comments while talking to reporters at the collapsed Rana Plaza site after a prayer service for the victims.

Earlier in the day, the army turned control of the site over to the district administration a day after it ended a nearly three-week search for bodies among the rubble.

Declaring the site a reserved zone, the district administration yesterday put up a barbed-wire fence around it.
The government will erect a memorial on the site in honour of the dead and injured in the deadliest building collapse in the countrys history, Nanak told the newsmen. In reply to a question, Nanak said the government would ensure exemplary punishment to those responsible for the disaster, including the local pourashava mayor, engineers and building owner.

Lt Col Md Moin Uddin, commanding officer of the Third Engineering Battalion (Savar Cantonment), said the army had formally handed over the disaster site. The army will have a cell at the Savar Cantonment Executive Officers Office with whatever information it has on the disaster and rescue operation, said Moin.

Thousands of mourners gathered at the site of the wreckage at noon and attended the doa, arranged by the army, to pray for the souls of 1,127 people and recovery of the wounded.

Relatives of the missing garment workers still await their loved ones. Photo: Sk Enamul Haq

Meanwhile, hundreds of relatives of the missing workers staged a demonstration on the Dhaka-Aricha highway at 12:30 pm, demanding the bodies of their dear ones. They also called for the highest punishment to the building owner.

Victim shop owners and traders, at a human chain programme near the collapsed site yesterday, appealed to the prime minister for their proper rehabilitation and compensation.
The shop was my only source of earning. I am totally ruined following the disaster but have not yet got any assurance of assistance, said Shahinur Islam Parag, a cloth trader.

Around 150 traders, who had shops inside the plaza, embraced the same fate, he added.
Md Kamrul Hasan Mollah, upazila nirbahi officer (UNO) of Savar, said the administration had begun preparing a fresh list of missing persons and till yesterday it had recorded the names of 211 people.

The victims family members have been requested to communicate with the UNO office for all kinds of information related to their missing relatives.

We will also segregate the names related to genuine missing cases from the list prepared by the district administration and finally add them to the complete list to be checked by the BGMEA, he added.

Asked why the authorities needed to prepare a further list of missing persons, he said, The list that was hurriedly prepared by the district administration control room had some inconsistencies and it was also lacking in chronological order.

After scrutiny, the final list will be sent to the Prime Ministers Office through the deputy commissioners office.

Adhar Chandra High School playground, which witnessed heart-rending wailing of relatives of the missing workers for the last 20 days, wore a desolate look yesterday.

The school authorities were seen doing some clean-up work at the premises.

The army, which along with locals and the fire brigade had rescued 2,438 people from the rubble and recovered 1,115 bodies, declared the end of the operation through a press briefing at 8:30pm on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

asad71 said:


> Bangladesh government killed 3000 innocent islamic activist. - CNN iReport
> 
> This CNN report says 3,000 innocent Muslims were killed



Only if you had the honesty to say that it was written by some random guy from Dhaka!! This is not a CNN report, it's an iReport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghora

(CNN) -- Hong Kong is facing an acute shortage of one the engines of its dynamic economy -- cheap domestic help.
More than 290,000 foreign domestic helpers -- mainly Indonesians, Filipinas and Thais - live and work in the special administrative region of Hong Kong, according to Hong Kong's Department of Immigration.
But fears that Indonesian plans to wind up the foreign export of its low-skilled workers by 2017 will lead to a shortage of cheap hired help has the city's employment agencies looking elsewhere in the region.
This week Hong Kong received its first batch of domestic helpers from Bangladesh, a country that agencies hope will provide a rich source of women willing to work in a foreign country for just $HK3,920 ($505) a month.
"There are not enough Filipino and Indonesian domestic helpers these days," said Teresa Liu Tsui-lan, the managing director of the Technic Employment Service Centre. "We have a good training course for them in Bangladesh over three months where they learn Cantonese and Chinese cooking.
"We think that employers will be able to accept that," she told CNN.
READ: Hong Kong maids lose residency fight
Hong Kong maids vow to fight court ruling Equality for Brazil's domestic workers Keeping world's highest hotel clean Why are Hong Kong dockworkers striking?
She said there was now a lot of competition from other countries -- mainly Singapore, Malaysia and Taiwan -- for Indonesian maids, making it harder for Hong Kong to recruit them.
"Even though the salary offered in Hong Kong is higher, these countries are a lot closer to Indonesia so it's easier for domestic helpers to return home when they need to," Liu said.
She said Indonesian maids were in demand as carers for the elderly because, with limited English skills, their Cantonese has a tendency to improve quickly.
Filipinas, by contrast, who often have high levels of English before they come to Hong Kong, normally rely on English to communicate with their Hong Kong employers, she said.
Another 75 Bangladeshi workers will arrive in Hong Kong over the next three months, followed by 150 to 200 every month after that.
There are currently just 71 Bangladeshi domestic helpers in Hong Kong, compared with 152,557 Indonesian and 149,009 Filipino domestic helpers in the city, according to 2012 figures from the Department of Immigration.
The Bangladeshi helpers said they paid an agency in Bangladesh about $HK13,000 - more than three times their monthly salary - to apply for the job in Hong Kong.
One of the helpers, Khadiza Akter, 24, who is married with a son, told a press conference in Hong Kong that she planned to work in the city for five years.
"My husband is a driver and I want to buy another car for him so that we can start our own business," she said. "I also want to give my son a better education."
READ: Indonesian migrant worker endured years of abuse
Indonesia's Manpower and Transmigration Minister Muhaimin Iskandar last year announced the country planned to stop sending domestic workers abroad from 2017. While the government has no authority to prevent people from seeking work abroad, he said workers would have to have a clearly defined position and working status before taking up a foreign job.
"The recipient country would have to recognize them as formal workers with certain rights, such as working hours, the right to holidays and leave as well as to a set salary," Iskandar told the Jakarta Globe.
While Hong Kong has strong laws in place to protect the legal minimum wage of $HK3,920 (U.S.$505) a month, domestic helpers are sometimes subject to abuses such as long working hours, sub-standard living and sleeping arrangements and employers that attempt to cut deals to pay below the legal minimum.
Indonesia slapped moratorium on domestic workers to Malaysia in 2009 after multiple cases of abuse there. While the country has since lifted the ban, it only resumed sending migrant workers after more than a year of protracted negotiations on protecting the rights of domestic workers in Malaysia.
Indonesia's economy has shown stellar growth in recent years, expanding 6.02% in the first quarter of 2013, according to figures from Indonesia's Bureau of Statistics. With jobs available domestically, analysts say many Indonesians were are electing to stay at home.
An Indonesian Business Forum held in Hong Kong recently outlined the thrust of government policy, which aims to boost the skill sets of Indonesian foreign workers, particularly those working in building and construction.
"In five years it will be a very different situation," Indonesian government economic advisor Professor Hermanto Siregar told the forum. "These changes are already happening in the likes of South Korea and Japan. There are many semi-skilled workers employed there now on much better wages than they would earn as domestic helpers."

CNN : Hong Kong calls on Bangladesh to fill domestic helper shortage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

A wife of awami MP, being the VC of a college forcefully cut the long sleeves of girl students causing an uproar in the school premise. I think this also violates the constitution , even the awami made one. These awami facist morons have a thing for promoting immorality and f1lth. One wonders why full sleeved shirts of all things suddenly became a problem in a country like BD. 

&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463; : &#2441;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539;&#2534; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; : &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;



> &#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2476;&#2478;, &#2470;&#2486;&#2478;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2486; &#2451; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2486; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2539;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2476;&#2465;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;



??????? ????? ??????? ??????? ???? : ???? ??????? ?? ??????? ????? ??????? ???? ????? : ?????? ???? ??????????


----------



## Banglar Bagh

I just wonder what is the mission of this Awami government. They are trying so very hard to destroy our moral, social and religious values. 

http://www.newsevent24.com/2013/06/04/সংবিধান-সমকামিদের-অধিকার/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Banglar Bagh said:


> I just wonder what is the mission of this Awami government. *They are trying so very hard to destroy our moral, social and religious values.
> *
> http://www.newsevent24.com/2013/06/04/সংবিধান-সমকামিদের-অধিকার/



tHE reason is very obvious. They want to pull you down to their level so that you never oppose their any activity. 

A thief will not resist another thief, a corrupted man will not resist another corrupted man, but they will steal and do corruption together for more benefit.

By inducting secularism and gay-marriage in BD they want to pull BD down to level of India so that you never morally resist India and one day BD will not resist anything from India as if BD and India will become brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*UK curbs visas for Bangladesh
*Syed Nahas Pasha, writes from London
Published: 2013-06-24 06:25:17.0 GMT Updated: 2013-06-24 06:25:17.0 GMT

UK curbs visas for Bangladesh - bdnews24.com

The United Kingdom will impose a £3,000 deposit for visa-seekers from Bangladesh and six other Asian and African countries.

"Sunday Times" says that under the pilot scheme, visa-seekers from Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Nigeria, Ghana and Kenya will have to pay the £3,000 cash guarantee alongwith their visa application.

The amount will be confiscated if stay extends beyond the permitted duration, it said.

The British Home Office feels these seven countries posed the most significant risk of visa abuse, Indian daily The Hindu reported.

It cited Britains Home Secretary Theresa May as saying that her governments policy was to make the immigration system more selective.
This is the next step in making sure our immigration system is more selective, bringing down net migration from the hundreds of thousands to tens of thousands while still welcoming the brightest and the best to Britain  In the long run, we are interested in a system of bonds that deters overstaying and recovers costs if a foreign national has used our public services, she said

However, the cash deposit will not ensure a visa. It would require fulfilling other requirements for it.

Last year, 296,000 Indians, 101,000 Nigerians, 53,000 Pakistanis, 14,000 Bangladeshis and 14,000 Sri Lankans were allowed six-month tourist visas.

The British Home Office did not specify how many of them had stayed on illegally.

But the growing feeling amongst its migrants is that the one-time imperial power is desperate to keep the country's color 'white' and prevent the black and the brown from growing in numbers.

Sunday Times report said the cash deposit will be taken from all visa applicants including those applying for student and work visas.

If found effective, the system will be regularised and made permanent, perhaps extended on visa-seekers from other countries.

However, European, North American and Oceania (Australia and New Zealand) nations will be exempted.

The British government issues almost 2.2 million visas per year.

Many lawmakers, both Labour and Conservative , have earlier recommended a tougher visa regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Vondobagi Dewanbagi

Should not he be arrested? The govt must intervene and eradicate them and their types......./

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Ojana said:


> Vondobagi Dewanbagi
> 
> Should not he be arrested? The govt must intervene and eradicate them and their types......./



what the fk was that ? ! !  does he know what he is talking about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

BDforever said:


> what the fk was that ? ! !  does he know what he is talking about ?



Man this is not funny, they have thousands of super blind followers who kiss his feet, can do anything to save him. Also most of them are AL supporter. 

Also could you please decrease using the amount of smiles in threads (except member club) that makes a discussion light. It's against the rules here as per webmaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ojana said:


> Man this is not funny, they have thousands of super blind followers who kiss his feet, can do anything to save him. Also most of them are AL supporter.
> 
> Also could you please decrease using the amount of smiles in threads (except member club) that makes a discussion light. It's against the rules here as per webmaster.



i do not know they are AL supporter or not but these guys makes me laugh out loud as well as extremely angry.

Btw i do not think using smiley is against forum rules, if would, then webmaster would not keep this smiley option in the forum.
@Ojana he is one of dajjals


----------



## Skies

BDforever said:


> i do not know they are AL supporter or not but these guys makes me laugh out loud as well as extremely angry.
> 
> Btw *i do not think using smiley is against forum rules,* if would, then webmaster would not keep this smiley option in the forum.



actually, too much using of those in serious discussion is problem, and leads to loose talking, I talked about that with Webmaster few days ago. He agreed with me and told me to report him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

The VC of the prominent university- JU, Anwar Hussain, true to his secular awami ideology snatched the phone of a young newspaper hawker just because he was listening to  a religious sermon (waz maphil) on his phone. Later he labelled him Shibir (an islamic student wing) and threatened to hand him over to the police. He is yet to return the phone to the hawker. Secular awami loons don't even seem to have enough money to buy phones. Such a guy is the VC of a public uni under awami rule. 



> &#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;: &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2453;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2455;&#2468; &#2537;&#2534;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2540;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2475;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2478;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2404; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2488;&#2503;&#2477;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; *&#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2404; *&#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2508;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2510; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2535;&#2542;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; *&#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2451;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2404; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2507; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;*   &#2468;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> 
> Daily Manab Zamin | ???? ????? ?????



This loon suffers from shibir phobia it seems. He even labelled a hindu student as shibir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*&#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;*

31 May, 2013 

&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496;&#2451;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;-&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2536;&#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2539;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2476;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2463; &#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2535;&#2541;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2465;&#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2478;&#2527;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2438;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2439;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2442;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2442;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2467; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2454;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2478; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495 &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2467; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; : &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495 &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2537;&#2540; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2542;&#2538; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2540;&#2541;, &#2540;&#2542;, &#2540;&#2543;, &#2541;&#2534;, &#2541;&#2538;, &#2539;&#2543;, &#2540;&#2534;, &#2540;&#2538;, &#2540;&#2539;, &#2539;&#2538;, &#2538;&#2536;, &#2538;&#2538;, &#2538;, &#2541; &#2451; &#2542; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2404;

&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; : &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2541;&#2542; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2453;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2439; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2489;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2497;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2439;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476; &#2478;&#2503;&#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2458;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2439;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2439;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2476;&#2439;, &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2541;&#2541; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2478;&#2503;&#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2439; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2486;&#2498;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;


*Related link(s).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Is shibir banned these days? how can they hand him over to police for supporting shibir? by this logic, anyone who supports chapati league should be instantly shot when comparing the atrocities done by them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Skies said:


> Vondobagi Dewanbagi
> 
> Should not he be arrested? The govt must intervene and eradicate them and their types......./



May be affected by Megalomania or Narcissism psycho pathological disorder.
In these diseases people think himself super powerful. And in the last stages he pretends himself
god. So I dont think he should be arrested. Rather he should be put in a mental asylum.
Also you said all his supporters are AL followers. Really thats a highest level of stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Bangladesh

Bangladeshs health sector growth 'striking'
Nurul Islam Hasib, bdnews24.com
Published:July 20 2013 06:02 BDT Updated:July 20 2013 07:26 BDT 

Health systems are complex and no simple recipe exists for success.

The pace of growth of Bangladeshs health sector is most striking among South Asian countries despite spending less on this sector than several neighbouring countries, says a British medical journal The Lancet.

In its recent issue, the influential journal says Bangladesh made enormous health advances despite a difficult start after 1971 War of Independence.

The country now has the longest life expectancy, the lowest total fertility rate, and the lowest infant and under-5 mortality rates in south Asia, the journal pointed out.

In an article Health transcends poverty in Bangladesh, researchers identified several factors that put the country on track to achieve the health-related Millennium Development Goals.

Researchers were particularly impressed with Bangladeshs achievement as they pointed out health systems are complex and no simple recipe exists for success.

It attributed the success in cutting mortalities as well as the rate of childbirths to the high-level political commitment to health since independence, the ability to innovate and adapt to resource limitations, transport infrastructure, female empowerment and education.

The journal says Bangladeshs under-5 mortality has fallen to 65 per 1000 live births in 2006 from 202 in 1979.

The expansion of health-care coverage ensured more than 75 percent children younger than 1 year are fully immunised, and the total fertility rate declined close to the replacement level.

The Lancet researchers made comparative case studies between 2009 and 2011 in Bangladesh, Ethiopia, Kyrgyzstan, Thailand, and the Indian state of Tamil Nadu with their neighbours and looked at how and why each region accomplished changes in the health sector with low costs.

The effort has been made after 25 years of the Rockefeller Foundation published Good health at low cost in 1985 to discuss why some countries or regions achieve better health and social outcomes than others at a similar level of income and to show the role of political will and socially progressive policies.

For Bangladesh, it says the high-level of political commitment in health has endured despite major political changes, including transition from military to civilian rule.

... and has been facilitated by institutional continuity of civil servants and by partnerships between government and the non-governmental sectoran extender of government exemplified by the Bangladesh rural advancement committee.

In specific they identified four health policies in Bangladesh for the striking success.

First, they noted prioritising family planning in the population policy. A separate directorate was created within the ministry of health and family welfare that secured sustained investment and developed innovative community-based interventions.

Second, the first drug policy in 1982, that Lancet says, established a list of mainly generic essential drugs, and the Gonoshasthaya Kendra NGO provided a model for small-scale integrated primary care.

After the drug policy, the government established an essential drugs company in 1983 to produce and distribute drugs within the public sector.

This investment eventually led the booming of private pharmaceutical industry, Lancet says, by the 1990s, more than 80 percent of essential medicines were produced locally resulting in price stability that ensured essential medicines are affordable.

The journal also noted the governments effort to coordinate donors projects by introducing sector-wide approach in 1998.

The third policy it noted was the human resources particularly the creation of health assistants and family-welfare assistants.

Early recruits were male fieldworkers who were engaged in vertical programmes against smallpox and malaria in the 1960s and early 1970s; later they were joined by female health assistants.

They work mainly in rural areas, delivering immunisation, health education, and distribution of essential medicines and contraceptives. Family welfare assistants were introduced in 1976.

These workers are married woman who visit other married women of reproductive age in their homes to offer advice on contraception and provide free family-planning supplies.

They are supported by a rapidly expanding network of primary health centres and a strengthened supply system.

The Lancet says Bangladesh also pursued progressive policies outside the health sector, including education and female empowerment.

Strengthening of the transport infrastructure and widening of access to electronic media facilitated access to health facilities and information.

Bangladesh's disaster preparedness, based on inter-sectoral planning, has also improved health system resilience.

Finally, it noted that Bangladesh has prioritised research and development.

Innovations range from medical interventionssuch as widespread implementation of oral rehydration solution, zinc to treat diarrhoea, and integrated management of childhood illnessto organisational responses, such as novel models of service delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

This is a picture of Sajeeb Wazed with his supposed to be former wife Christine in an Iftar party given by the President of the Republic. I have heard that they have divorced, and Sajeeb has married the niece of Minister Farooque Khan. Can someone tell us what is really happening?


http://d30fl32nd2baj9.cloudfront.ne...0713.jpg/ALTERNATES/w540/33_PM_Joy_220713.jpg


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> Vondobagi Dewanbagi
> 
> Should not he be arrested? The govt must intervene and eradicate them and their types......./




Why he should be arrested? It is our perception that he is lying, but can anyone prove that he is lying? If he lies, then there has been many others who kept on lying to the public similarly about the Creator. So, this guy is only one of the criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

eastwatch said:


> Why he should be arrested? *It is our perception that he is lying, but can anyone prove that he is lying? *If he lies, then there has been many others who kept on lying to the public similarly about the Creator. So, this guy is only one of the criminals.



Okay forget about arrested him, which is not practical in BD's context.

Yes if he is taken into remand and given Danda, he will admit he is laying, but that is not possible, as he has thousands of *Bhondo Murids* who will create anarchy and vandalized everything. 

I agree with you that it can not be proved that he is lying, but what they say are completely against the right Akidaa/faith of Tawdeed. And he is misleading ignorant Muslims, I am sure, if he was in an Islamic state, he were arrested.

Examples of his wrong Akidaa:

1. He believes he does not need to offer Namaj after he has reached a certain level of faith.
{But no one is exempted from offering Namaj, not even the last prophet} 

2. Some of them believes in reincarnation as Hindus do.
{But Muslims has no matter of reincarnation, we do not bear any suffering/reward for our past life's deeds in this present life} 

3. Some of them believe that religion can be performed in any way, all the Hindus and Muslims and others are worshiping the same God. 
{Shirk/and wrong Akidaa}

4. He believes that his soul can marge/Fannah with Allah's soul. 
[it's Shirk/wrong Akidaa]

5. They says Allah is in everywhere
[wrong Akidaa]

6. Dislike the Shariya followers
[wrong Akidaa]

7. They say having Pir is Faraz, but can not prove that with the Quran and Haadit.
{No middle man is needed between a person and God}

8. They claim every line in Quran has both explicit and implicit meanings (Jahiri and Batini), so you need a Pir to learn about the hidden meanings of Quran.
{Quran is clear, and wrote to give clear meaning for all people in general, there is no hidden meaning of Quran}


In case if you do not have clear idea of Tahweed and Akidda, have a read on it from first to the last: http://www.kalamullah.com/Books/Fundamentals Of Tawheed.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

KZ Umrah Hajj 2013. 
Question is why she needs every year Falu with her. Its well established theory that she married to Falu.
And become Khaleda Falu. There are many rumours. But Khaleda never openly agreed this.
Though there are criticism on this. Khaleda every year needs Falu for Hajj. Is that because Saudi
govt has database on this that Falu is her husband. And no woman can do hajj without her husband or sons.

????? ????? ?????? ?????

&#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; :: &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2

?????? ????? ???? ????? ?????? ????

@eastwatch @asad71


----------



## asad71

Mattrixx said:


> KZ Umrah Hajj 2013.
> Question is why she needs every year Falu with her. Its well established theory that she married to Falu.
> And become Khaleda Falu. There are many rumours. But Khaleda never openly agreed this.
> Though there are criticism on this. Khaleda every year needs Falu for Hajj. Is that because Saudi
> govt has database on this that Falu is her husband. And no woman can do hajj without her husband or sons.
> 
> ????? ????? ?????? ?????
> 
> &#2488;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; :: &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;
> 
> ?????? ????? ???? ????? ?????? ????
> @eastwatch @asad71
> 
> 
> @eastwatch @asad71



Such rumors have been around for years - but nothing beyond that. Falu is a married man. The fact is Khaleda feels comfortable with Falu around.He has been a loyal staff for long and understands her well.


----------



## Mattrixx

Hefajoti leaders want to compete in next election. Though their real intensions are coming on spot light. But a great decision indeed 


AmaderShomoy.Com (&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;.&#2453;&#2478


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Created on August 12, 2013 at 02:12
*Bangladesh fails to seize job scopes in Japan *
Rabiul Islam Labour

*Only 41 workers migrated in 8 years
*

Bangladesh fails to seize job scopes in Japan | Dhaka Tribune

Successive governments have failed to grasp the opportunity to send technical interns to Japan even after an agreement was signed between the two countries.

Bangladesh and Japan signed the agreement in 2005. Over the past eight years only 41 migrant workers have been sent to Japan.

As per the agreement, technical interns from Bangladesh would be sent under the arrangement of the Japan International Training Cooperation Organisation (Jitco).

The Jitco contributes to human resource development in the developing countries by providing support to technical interns with training after their entry into Japan.

Under the agreement Bangladeshi workers can work in Japan for three years during which they can each earn at least 3 to 6 times more than what a Bangladeshi worker gets in the Middle Eastern countries and return home with world-class training and experience.

According to the officials of the Bureau of Manpower, Employment and Training (BMET), only 41 workers have so far gone to Japan since the agreement with Japan.

A high official of the expatriates welfare and overseas employment ministry said at the beginning only BMET was entitled to send workers but the government organisation could send only 12 workers.

Following the failure of BMET, Bangladesh Overseas Employment and Services Limited (BOESL) and 20 private recruiting agencies were given licenses at the end of 2010, said BMET officials adding that two agencies have withdrawn their licenses. The private recruiting agencies have sent only 29 migrant workers to Japan, BMET officials said.

The BMET has a selection committee headed by its additional director general (training).

The other members of the committee are representatives from the Expatriates Welfare and Overseas Employment Ministry, Japan-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry, recruiting agencies concerned, Japan Accepting Organisation, an assistant director and a director of the BMET.

The officials also said there is huge demand for Bangladeshi workers in small industries in Japan. But the potential market could not be tapped due to language barrier, the officials said.

Recruiting agencies say it is very difficult to prepare workers by teaching them Japanese language before they are sent there.

They also alleged a section of expatriate Bangladeshis in Japan misguided the Japanese employers saying that would supply workers free of cost.

Not only that, they also take money from the workers in Bangladesh, Hasan Ahmed Chowdhury (Kiron) told the Dhaka Tribune over phone on Sunday.

Hasan, who has a license (Merit Trade International) to send workers to Japan, pointed out that going there involves a long administrative procedures.

Abdul Hye, proprietor of the Green Land Overseas, said: The authorities concerned do not cooperate in sending technical interns to Japan.

JBCCI Secretary General AKM Moazeem Hussain said Bangladesh could not avail the opportunity as the workers were not prepared in the way the Japanese government wants.

He said Japan wants technically fit people who knows Japanese language.

Bangladesh could not seize the opportunity as workers were not selected properly, the secretary general said over phone on Thursday.

A high official of the expatriates welfare ministry said some technical interns were selected, but when the Japan embassy investigated it, they found that the selected person did not work in the company, he (the selected worker) had mentioned in the application.

The BMET, which looks after the overseas jobs, Director General Begum Shamsun Nahar told the Dhaka Tribune that there were huge demands for workers in small enterprises in Japan.

BMET DG said the Japan embassy in Bangladesh interviews workers and refuses to issue visas as they find the workers do not know Japanese language.

Last updated on August 11, 2013 at 23:13


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

@eastwatch any opinion in this regard!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

A threat issued in the name of Muslim Brotherhood forced authorities concerned to take the decision.

The Egypt embassy to Dhaka will remain closed for 11 days following a threat issued to the embassy in the name of Muslim Brotherhood, a political front that backs Egypts ousted president Mohammed Morsi. 

Meanwhile, security around the Egyptian embassy to Dhaka has been beefed up following the threat.

Wing Commander ATM Habibur Rahman, director to the legal and media wing of Rapid Action Battalion (Rab), told the Dhaka Tribune that they were informed over phone about the threat. 

We have tightened security around the embassy following 6pm today [Monday], the Rab official said.

He however, did not disclose how the threat was issued.

We cant disclose the detail right now, Habibur stated. 

Dhaka


----------



## neolithic

*&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;*

&#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; / 8 July 2013

&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2470;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2508;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2496;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2499;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;: &#2476;&#2524; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2471;: &#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2486;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2470;&#2508; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2477;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; Bengali-English Dictionary &#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, purification, Cleansing, Embellishment, adornment, reform, correct, revise, elaborate, amend, repair, refine &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2437;&#2486;&#2497;&#2477; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2498;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2480;&#2498;&#2525; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2538;&#2536; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2524; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468;&#2507; &#2463;&#2495;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;! &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2538;&#2536; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2455;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2524; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2451; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2496; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468;: &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2476; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2498;&#2470;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2451; &#2438;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2478;&#2488;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2451;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2451;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;--- &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2498;&#2474;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2527;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2524; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2541;&#2535;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2535;&#2540;&#2538; &#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2527;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2498; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2504;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2479;&#2497;&#2455; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2465; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2439; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2507;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2439; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2404; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2470; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;

&#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2476;&#2524; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2524; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2455;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438; &#2488; &#2478; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2476; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2527; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2439; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2448; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2508;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2474;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2510; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2537;/&#2538; &#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2439;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2527;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2460;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2451; &#2438;&#2471;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467; &#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2539;&#2534;&#2534; &#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2467;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2441;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2535;&#2536;&#2542; (&#2540;&#2538;+&#2540;&#2538 &#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2537;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2537;&#2534;&#2534;+ &#2535;&#2536;&#2542;+&#2537; = &#2538;&#2537;&#2535;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2538;&#2539;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476; &#2438; &#2488; &#2478; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2476; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470; (&#2460;&#2503;&#2447;&#2488;&#2465;&#2495 &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;_ &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2540;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2542; &#2460;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2542; &#2460;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2542;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; (&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480, &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;-&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2476; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2477;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2470;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2503;&#2474;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2470; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2470;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2507;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472; &#2465;&#2503;&#2474;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;-&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494; &#2465;&#2503;&#2474;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447; &#2470;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; : &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476;&#2404;


*Related link(s).*


----------



## neolithic

*Mujib pardoned several notorious and top war criminals.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

The maggot Inu got lynched in london. This low life dalal had this coming. 
&#65279;


> &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2439;&#2472;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482; &#2456;&#2497;&#2487;&#2495;, &#2465;&#2495;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;
> ??????? ??????????? ????? ??? ????, ??? ???????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gyp 111

*Dhaka asks New Delhi to remove trade barriers*

Bangladesh has urged India to remove para-tariff and non-tariff barriers to improve the trade balance between the two neighbouring countries.
Bangladesh commerce secretary Mahbub Ahmed has raised the issue with his Indian counterpart S R Rao and revenue secretary Sumit Bose during his meeting with them on Friday in New Delhi.

&#8220;They have assured me to look into the matter,&#8221; Ahmed told media persons in Kolkata on the sidelines of an interactive meeting with the members of Indian Chamber of Commerce on Saturday.

The latest available figures for 2011-12 show a trade balance in favour of India, of the magnitude of 3.2 billion dollars.

Earlier during the interaction, Bangladesh deputy high commissioner in Kolkata Abida Islam elaborating on the trade barriers, pointed out that though under South Asian Free Trade Area (SAFTA), India has granted Bangladesh duty-free access to all items except tobacco and liquor, there were existence of several type of duties.

&#8220;For example on RMG products, Countervailing Duty on the assessable value is 8 percent, Special Additional Duty is 4 percent, Secondary Education cess is 2percent and Higher Education Cess is 1 percent. Altogether it comes to around 15 percent. These barriers discourage the importers to import such goods from Bangladesh.&#8221;

She further pointed out that Bangladeshi exporters often face a serious problem because of the non-acceptance of test certificates issued by Bangladesh Laboratory for certain products like soap, Jamdani saree, RMG and food products.

&#8220;In the absence of testing facilities in the LCSs or in the locality, the samples are sent to far away laboratories and in the process considerable time is wasted in obtaining the reports,&#8221; she said, highlighting the need to adopt a system for mutual acceptance of such certificates by both countries.

Improvement in infrastructure facilities of the Land Custom Stations and construction of Integrated Check Post would further boost the trade and commerce between the two countries, she said.

Endorsing Abida Islam&#8217;s view, commerce secretary said there was a huge investment potential in Bangladesh. &#8220;If you invest in Bangladesh, your products manufactured in Bangladesh will get duty-free access in European and American market and thus will jack up your profit,&#8221; Ahmed told ICC members.

He also urged them to make Bangladesh their major import destination.

He also assured the traders and businessmen that there concerned over poor navigability Bangladesh&#8217;s waterways, which has been affecting the transport of cargoes to North-East India through Bangladesh, would be addressed.

Stating that he has no knowledge about the ban imposed by Bangladesh on the export of Hilsa fish to India, Ahmed said the matter would be looked into.

ICC vice president Roopen Roy admitted that the trade balance between the two countries was largely tilted in favour of India.

&#8220;The India-Bangladesh trade gap has been mostly due to lower degree of export complementarity on part of Bangladesh and a relatively weak comparative advantage in exporting products.&#8221;

The ICC director general Rajeev Singh in his observations emphasised the need to address the bilateral issues like Teesta water sharing and implementation of land Boundary Agreement between the two countries.

Dhaka asks New Delhi to remove trade barriers - bdnews24.com


----------



## PlanetSoldier

&#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527; - &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; 

à¦à§à¦·à¦®à¦¤à¦¾ à¦¸à§à¦¥à¦¾à§à§ à¦à¦°à¦¤à§ à¦¸à¦à¦¬à¦¿à¦§à¦¾à¦¨ à¦¸à¦à¦¶à§à¦§à¦¨ - à¦¬à¦¿. à¦à§à¦§à§à¦°à§ : à¦à¦¾à¦à¦²à§à¦° à¦¨à§à¦¤à§à¦¤à§à¦¬à§ à¦¨à¦¿à¦°à§à¦¬à¦¾à¦à¦¨ à¦®à§à¦¨à§ à¦¨à§à¦¬, à¦¤à¦¬à§ à¦¶à§à¦ à¦¹à¦¾à¦¸à¦¿à¦

There's a word shame, how Hasina the witch completely erased it from her stock?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

PlanetSoldier said:


> &#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2527; - &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;
> 
> à¦&#8226;à§à¦·à¦®à¦¤à¦¾ à¦¸à§à¦¥à¦¾à§&#376;à§&#8364; à¦&#8226;à¦°à¦¤à§&#8225; à¦¸à¦&#8218;à¦¬à¦¿à¦§à¦¾à¦¨ à¦¸à¦&#8218;à¦¶à§&#8249;à¦§à¦¨ - à¦¬à¦¿. à¦&#353;à§&#338;à¦§à§à¦°à§&#8364; : à¦&#8250;à¦¾à¦&#8212;à¦²à§&#8225;à¦° à¦¨à§&#8225;à¦¤à§&#402;à¦¤à§à¦¬à§&#8225; à¦¨à¦¿à¦°à§à¦¬à¦¾à¦&#353;à¦¨ à¦®à§&#8225;à¦¨à§&#8225; à¦¨à§&#8225;à¦¬, à¦¤à¦¬à§ à¦¶à§&#8225;à¦&#8211; à¦¹à¦¾à¦¸à¦¿à¦
> 
> There's a word shame, how Hasina the witch completely erased it from her stock?


He he that's easily understandable. She wasn't born with it like rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Maximum 14 years in jail for cyber crimes
JS passes amended ICT bill
Staff Correspondent

The parliament on Sunday passed a bill increasing penalties for cyber crimes setting a minimum of seven years’ imprisonment and a maximum of 14 years or a fine of Tk 1 crore or both, ignoring protests by civic forums and rights groups.
The information and communications technology minister, Mostafa Faruque Mohammad, moved the Information and Communication Technology (Amendment) Bill 2013 proposing ten amendments to the ICT Act 2006.

The bill made offences under Section 54, 56, 57 and 61 of the 2006 act cognisable and non-bailable, empowering law enforcers to arrest anyone accused of violating the law without a warrant, by invoking Section 54 of the Code of Criminal Procedure. In the 2006 act, all such offences were non-cognisable.

The minister in the objectives of the bill said that it was placed to ensure the widespread use of information and communications technology, to contain the misuse of ICT and to meet the necessity of amending some sections the Information and Communication Technology Act 2006. 

Rights groups and civic forums had opposed the bill since it was placed in the house on September 19 saying that it would hinder the freedom of expression and feared the misuse of Section 57 as the offences mentioned in the section were not clearly defined.
Section 57 says, ‘If any person deliberately publishes or transmits or causes
to be published or transmitted in the website or in electronic form any material which is fake and obscene or its effect is such as to tend to deprave and corrupt persons who are likely, having regard to all relevant circumstances, to read, see or hear the matter contained or embodied in it, or causes to deteriorate or creates possibility to deteriorate law and order, prejudice the image of the State or person or causes to hurt or may hurt religious belief or instigate against any person or organization, then this activity of his will be regarded as an offence.’

Offences of tampering with computer system and network without the permission of the owner or the custodian, hacking computer system, and intruding into any protected network defined in Sections 54, 56 and 61 of the 2006 act were also made cognisable.

Bloggers Asif Mohiuddin, Mashiur Rahman Biplob, Subrata Adhikari Shuvo and Rasel Parvez, the acting Amar Desh editor Mahmudur Rahman and rights organisation Odhikar secretary Adilur Rahman Khan have been arrested in cases filed under the 2006 act.

On August 19, the cabinet approved the ordinance proposing to empower law enforcers to arrest without warrant anyone who breaks the law and increasing the minimum jail term for the offences.
The next day, the ordinance was promulgated by the president through a gazette notification.
In the 2006 act, enacted by the then BNP-Jamaat government, the maximum punishment for such offences was 10 years imprisonment and a fine of Tk 1 crore. Besides, the police had to seek permission from the authorities concerned to file a case against and arrest anyone involved in crimes covered under the law.

source: Maximum 14 years in jail for cyber crimes

What if this law is applicable on non-BAL people only?


----------



## Anubis

the just said:


> He he that's easily understandable. She wasn't born with it like rest of us.



Tiger Siddiki strikes again!


----------



## Syed Naved

ahmeddsid said:


> Bangladesh Elections have proved that democracy has bounced back. Its good to see rapists and murderers have been defeated! I didnt know that Jamaat E Islami were war criminals and I happy to see the results.
> 
> Bangladesh should Not be Pro India or Pro Pakistan! It should be Pro Bangladesh! Let the People Win always!


On which sense ? Without voting how could a election be an Election , can u explain


----------



## neolithic

* 
Bangladeshi Formed Police Unit peacekeepers with a ZFB-05 armoured vehicle in Africa :*

*



*
*1024 × 682 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## neolithic

Hasina Inu dialogue caught on tape!


----------



## neolithic

3 AL supporters are being caught while trying to fire bus


----------



## neolithic

Bangladesh Is Locked in Dumb and Violent Torpor


----------



## BDforever

Indian high commissioner Pankaj saran has request Bangladesh government to withdraw Hilsha fish export ban  . Pointing on BD-India friendship (really ? ! ! wtf ! ! since when ? ! ! ), he said Bangladesh's hilsha fish has big demand in India.
-------------------------------------------------
oye where does friendship go when suddenly you stop onion export to BD without notice ? butt hurts now ?
and where is your inferior-superior comments now ?
*** give us water first you .................................................... 
bangla news source: ইলিশ রপ্তানির নিষেধাজ্ঞা তুলতে ভারতের অনুরোধ


----------



## illusion8

Hilsa sells at Rs.1400 / KG in Bangalore .


----------



## BDforever

illusion8 said:


> Hilsa sells at Rs.1400 / KG in Bangalore .


half price here


----------



## scorpionx

We just don't need Bangladeshi Hilsa. Our CM has assured us that we will breed much better tasty Hilsa in our ponds. Jaa Bhaag

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anubis

scorpionx said:


> We just don't need Bangladeshi Hilsa. Our CM has assured us that we will breed much better tasty Hilsa in our ponds. Jaa Bhaag


Your CM must a genetic engineer then...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> We just don't need Bangladeshi Hilsa. Our CM has assured us that we will breed much better tasty Hilsa in our ponds. Jaa Bhaag


hilsa in the pond ! ! ..... aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Rs 150/kg and 400/kg


----------



## scorpionx

Anubis said:


> Your CM must a genetic engineer then...



She is Goddess and celestial figures does not need degrees to convince idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

hilsha fish??? and 1400 per KG ??


----------



## scorpionx

BD, WorldFish to work together on Hilsa aquaculture | WorldFish

If really we can start this on a serious note, we can be self dependent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> BD, WorldFish to work together on Hilsa aquaculture | WorldFish
> 
> If really we can start this on a serious note, we can be self dependent.


----------



## 45'22'

the supply demand chain for hilsha fishes is not good here....

yesterday....i had hilsha in my lunch.........
if the govt takes steps,we can become self reliant in a year or two
its not a big thing


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

BDforever said:


> Indian high commissioner Pankaj saran has request Bangladesh government to withdraw Hilsha fish export ban  . Pointing on BD-India friendship (really ? ! ! wtf ! ! since when ? ! ! ), he said Bangladesh's hilsha fish has big demand in India.
> -------------------------------------------------
> oye where does friendship go when suddenly you stop onion export to BD without notice ? butt hurts now ?
> and where is your inferior-superior comments now ?
> *** give us water first you ....................................................
> bangla news source: ইলিশ রপ্তানির নিষেধাজ্ঞা তুলতে ভারতের অনুরোধ




Whats all this Bak -Bak for ?

Dont want to do it.. dont do it.

In any case going the past GoBD does the opposite of posters here want it to do !!


----------



## Anubis

45'22' said:


> the supply demand chain for hilsha fishes is not good here....
> 
> yesterday....i had hilsha in my lunch.........
> if the govt takes steps,we can become self reliant in a year or two
> its not a big thing


You do understand the fact that no technology has been invented yet to artificially cultivate Hilsha...right??We have been trying to do it for years and have not succeeded....what possible steps can the Indian government take to make India self reliant on Hilsha??


----------



## Sugarcane

I think your translation is not correct - It should be "ordered" not "requested"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Anubis said:


> You do understand the fact that no technology has been invented yet to artificially cultivate Hilsha...right??We have been trying to do it for years and have not succeeded....what possible steps can the Indian government take to make India self reliant on Hilsha??



the India govt. has already undertaken the task after bd failed
if the project is successful it will be a big blow to bd.....as hilsha exports contributes to 3.5 percent of gdp.....

lets wait for 2 more years......lets see what happens........
if ponds are not good.......then also India has big salt water coastline in the eastern border..........if the fishes survived b4.....they can survive now also.....

Hilsa story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Noway withdrawing ban would increase the price in local market .


----------



## Anubis

45'22' said:


> the India govt. has already undertaken the task after bd failed
> if the project is successful it will be a big blow to bd.....as hilsha exports contributes to 3.5 percent of gdp.....
> 
> lets wait for 2 more years......lets see what happens........
> if ponds are not good.......then also India has big salt water coastline in the eastern border..........if the fishes survived b4.....they can survive now also.....
> 
> Hilsa story


The report is about CIFRI.....here's the news....BD and Norway are also in this project....
Taming the king of fish: adapting Hilsa to aquaculture | WorldFish
It is not gonna be easy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

45'22' said:


> lets wait for 2 more years......lets see what happens........
> if ponds are not good.......then also India has big salt water coastline in the eastern border..........if the fishes survived b4.....they can survive now also.....
> 
> Hilsa story



Brother, hundred years ago nobody except some bunch of jobless science fiction writers would ever dreamed of reaching moon. Now look, where we are. So, leave these jealous friends of ours with their own hilsas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Anubis said:


> The report is about CIFRI.....here's the news....BD and Norway are also in this project....
> Taming the king of fish: adapting Hilsa to aquaculture | WorldFish
> It is not gonna be easy!



i know that is gonna be very difficult.........but still hope for the best........


----------



## Skull and Bones

I hate hilsha fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Skull and Bones said:


> I hate hilsha fish.



a bengali who hates fish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

45'22' said:


> a bengali who hates fish



I like Chitol, tui, katla and chingri.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@BDforever - I hate fish - Its so slimy & oil & it smells so bad !  

Are we still brothers or would you kick me out of the Bengali-Pakistani Bhai-Bhai category ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

Armstrong said:


> @BDforever - I hate fish - Its so slimy & oil & it smells so bad !
> 
> Are we still brothers or would you kick me out of the Bengali-Pakistani Bhai-Bhai category ?


@BDforever, why this man is saying bad words about fishes?Doesn't he know it's blasphemy in this section? I just want to throw him in a pile of Suntki mach and need your help. He is too heavy for me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## halupridol

ilish maas with mustard...........yum yum..
paddar ilish.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOX80

Just before 5 days I bought it from Kolkata Market Rs. 1000/KG..and now I am eating in Nigeria..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> @BDforever - I hate fish - Its so slimy & oil & it smells so bad !
> 
> Are we still brothers or would you kick me out of the Bengali-Pakistani Bhai-Bhai category ?


you need to wash before cook ... you dirty 



scorpionx said:


> @BDforever, why this man is saying bad words about fishes?Doesn't he know it's blasphemy in this section? I just want to throw him in a pile of Suntki mach and need your help. He is too heavy for me


how about through him into garbage ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> how about through him into garbage ?



I thought the beautiful fragrance of Suntki would do well for him, he is allergic to the smell after all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> I thought the beautiful fragrance of Suntki would do well for him, he is allergic to the smell after all


with insect too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> with insect too



You naughty boy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

Seems like it is a big deal? I have never heard of it before. Do not eat any kind of fish other then sushi. But if Bangaldesh can export the fish and earn some money they should do it. Or Else we take your fish away from you


----------



## takeiteasy

don't you Bengalis eat Neymeen(Seer fish), Kozhuva(Anjovi),Shark and several river fish varieties like Kari meen(*green chromide*)..
and the likes? I think west coastal India is also die hard fish eaters especially Kerala.
Fishes in Kerala

Regarding Hilsa, how it taste? better than Seer fish ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

takeiteasy said:


> don't you Bengalis eat Neymeen(Seer fish), Kozhuva(Anjovi),Shark and several river fish varieties like Kari meen(Pearlspot)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

@BDforever

its not a "Request" bro,its a warning...or else,we'll apply "Modified Teesta Deal" scheme on "Ganga Padma" too...we'll dry your river,then bribe BGB to chase the fishes out of Padma,then we'll collect them from disputed areas on "Bay of Bengal"...remember,we're Chanakyan Evil Yindoo Baniya...don't mess with us..also,aint RAWami league is in the govt??shouldn't PM have to pay "Billions of Taka's Ilish" just as tribute????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Anything up for the Vegetarians?


----------



## Khan_patriot

trade would be beneficial you know


----------



## Anubis

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Anything up for the Vegetarians?


Yes we are also working on creating the first vegetarian compatible fish....we will make sure it's not a living thing before you eat it!

A very rare sight of a living Ilish...not many people have seen this fish moving......even the fishermen were amazed and videoed it:




@BDforever @scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> Indian high commissioner Pankaj saran has request Bangladesh government to withdraw Hilsha fish export ban  . Pointing on BD-India friendship (really ? ! ! wtf ! ! since when ? ! ! ), he said Bangladesh's hilsha fish has big demand in India.
> -------------------------------------------------
> oye where does friendship go when suddenly you stop onion export to BD without notice ? butt hurts now ?
> and where is your inferior-superior comments now ?
> *** give us water first you ....................................................
> bangla news source: ইলিশ রপ্তানির নিষেধাজ্ঞা তুলতে ভারতের অনুরোধ


Why did you ban the fish...
and We - You no friends...




;
;
Onion prices were rising in india 100rs kg..what do want..instead of feeding our population we keep feeding you...
and what water... Bay of bengal is just in south of you..pump as much as you want ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

takeiteasy said:


> don't you Bengalis eat Neymeen(Seer fish), Kozhuva(Anjovi),Shark and several river fish varieties like Kari meen(*green chromide*)..
> and the likes? I think west coastal India is also die hard fish eaters especially Kerala.
> Fishes in Kerala
> 
> Regarding Hilsa, how it taste? better than Seer fish ?



Bengalis make the best fish, but you have a to be an expert bone picker at the same time using both mouth and hands. Gwaal, Ilish and the list goes on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

No comment from @DarkPrince ! 

Lagtaa haiii woh fish nahin khataaa !


----------



## the just

Uff,ABAR AMMA DEN,GORIBRE KISU DOYA KOIRA DEN, party at work.
We should send our fakirs/beggars to India to get a diploma on how to beg!!training program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

the just said:


> Uff,ABAR AMMA DEN,GORIBRE KISU DOYA KOIRA DEN, party at work.
> We should send our fakirs/beggars to India to get a diploma on how to beg!!training program.



Our Fakirs have honour and dignity, we don't go to the extent of tying heavy weights to our mid section and then hopping left to right.


----------



## Kaniska

What is so special about Hilsa man?..I am from Odisha and i feel that was not aware about it....Is it really so tasty that someone will pay 1400/kG?...Then it is a very good potential to make some business out of it...


----------



## Soms

45'22' said:


> a bengali who hates fish


I've been ridiculed enough for not liking Hilsa! 
I just don't like the smell. 
I hate shutki (dried fish). 
But BD is a paradise for small fresh water fish lover like me

Alas! My next posting is in Chandigarh.... 

Will miss you fishies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Kaniska said:


> What is so special about Hilsa man?..I am from Odisha and i feel that was not aware about it....Is it really so tasty that someone will pay 1400/kG?...Then it is a very good potential to make some business out of it...



Sorry dude..i am backing out ...Hilsha is nothing but Ilshi fish...Of course it is very tasty..i tried it multiple times...Unfortunately we can cultivate it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

illusion8 said:


> Hilsa sells at Rs.*1400 / KG* in Bangalore .



Y so costly .......... what so special about this fish ......


----------



## Armstrong

HRK said:


> Y so costly .......... what so special about this fish ......



They say Joy Bangla every time you catch them !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

This is the ultimate test of friendship. Hope hasina didi will agree 



HRK said:


> Y so costly .......... what so special about this fish ......


Its difficult to farm them, usually found near mouth of river because of their weird egg laying habit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

hinduguy said:


> Its difficult to farm them, usually found near mouth of river because of their weird egg laying habit.



But y would one pay 1400 IN Rs. per KG yara its better to try some other thing .....


----------



## livingdead

HRK said:


> But y would one pay 1400 IN Rs. per KG yara its better to try some other thing .....


I might be causing blasphemy for saying this, but rohu tastes similar to me.. infact I prefer rohu to hilsa...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

HRK said:


> But y would one pay 1400 IN Rs. per KG yara its better to try some other thing .....



Bhai, 1400 Rs. is still not very costly. . . there are Caviar brands which may cost around 10k for a 40 gm. tin and ppl still buy it ( superrich showoffs )


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anubis said:


> You do understand the fact that no technology has been invented yet to artificially cultivate Hilsha...right??We have been trying to do it for years and have not succeeded....what possible steps can the Indian government take to make India self reliant on Hilsha??



DRDO is working on it...

The Israeli gills and other European stuff will make it superior to anything you guys have got...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai, 1400 Rs. is still not very costly. . . there are Caviar brands which may cost around 10k for a 40 gm. tin and ppl still buy it ( superrich showoffs )





hinduguy said:


> I might be causing blasphemy for saying this, but rohu tastes similar to me.. infact I prefer rohu to hilsa...



I might not be able to understand this fishiiiiii thing ..... as I m CHAPLI KABAB guy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

HRK said:


> I might not be able to understand this fishiiiiii thing ..... as I m CHAPLI KABAB guy ....


will you remain mochi for whole life? one day you also will learn to like finer things ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

HRK said:


> I might not be able to understand this fishiiiiii thing ..... as I m CHAPLI KABAB guy ....



Bhai, food habits depends upon the regional/easy availability of the food items. even here in northern states, ppl prefer red/white meat over seafood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

hinduguy said:


> will you remain* mochi* for whole life?







hinduguy said:


> one day you also will learn to like finer things ..





nothing can come close to Peshawari ChapliKabab in taste ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> DRDO is working on it...
> 
> The Israeli gills and other European stuff will make it superior to anything you guys have got...



Although you are having a go at my country but I still loled 



hinduguy said:


> I might be causing blasphemy for saying this, but rohu tastes similar to me.. infact I prefer rohu to hilsa...



Same here, Ilish is too much work, tiny bones and smellier. Rohu/Rui is the best fish otherwise Mullet or Leatherjacket.

Infact this one time I got a ilish fish bone stuck in my throat and that fcker would not dislodge no matter what I did. I googled and googled tried all the home remedies, no joy. Eventually after consuming a whole loaf of bread, 6 bananas, couple of plain rotis, eating a bowl full of plain white rice, drinking about 2 litres of coke (all suggested home remedies), i got myself admitted to the emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Rui fish are for babies who are scared of bones.....comparing rui to ilish is like comparing crow meat to desi chicken!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

FISH!
FISH!
FISH!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

Anubis said:


> Rui fish are for babies who are scared of bones.....comparing rui to ilish is like comparing crow meat to desi chicken!



They are accustomed to the "Diamond Ilish", the locally found hilshas in Kolkata that tastes even worse than Burmese Rui!


----------



## jarves

Why?


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


> Indian high commissioner Pankaj saran has request Bangladesh government to withdraw Hilsha fish export ban  . Pointing on BD-India friendship (really ? ! ! wtf ! ! since when ? ! ! ), he said Bangladesh's hilsha fish has big demand in India.
> -------------------------------------------------
> oye where does friendship go when suddenly you stop onion export to BD without notice ? butt hurts now ?
> and where is your inferior-superior comments now ?
> *** give us water first you ....................................................
> bangla news source: ইলিশ রপ্তানির নিষেধাজ্ঞা তুলতে ভারতের অনুরোধ




This one thing we take more seriously than Kashmir issue or Chinese incursion!! 

I call for a full-fledged war against Bangladesh on this issue!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Anubis said:


> You do understand the fact that no technology has been invented yet to artificially cultivate Hilsha...right??*We have been trying to do it for years and have not succeeded....*what possible steps can the Indian government take to make India self reliant on Hilsha??




We are primarily fish eaters, we are more intelligent than meat eaters!!


----------



## Skallagrim

shobito diye dili ma, ei ilish niye ar maan-oviman keno!


----------



## dray

takeiteasy said:


> don't you Bengalis eat Neymeen(Seer fish), Kozhuva(Anjovi),Shark and several river fish varieties like Kari meen(*green chromide*)..
> and the likes? I think west coastal India is also die hard fish eaters especially Kerala.
> Fishes in Kerala
> 
> *Regarding Hilsa, how it taste? better than Seer fish ?*



If you know how to cook it, and comfortable with the small bones, then it is the best fish in the world. I like it steam cooked in mustered paste (Bhapa Ilish). 

I think Hilsa is similar to salmon fish, we also have many more types of fish which are very exotic, both salt water and sweet water variants are there on our menu!  Maybe the names are different from what you have in Kerala, like I checked Seer fish is a type of Mackerel.


Try this:
Bhapa Ilish - Recipes by Master Chef Sanjeev Kapoor
Bengali Recipes - Bhapa Ilish (Steamed Ilish) - KhanaPakana.com

Another preparation of the same dish:
Bong Mom's CookBook: Bhapa Ilish -- Steamed Hilsa



Skallagrim said:


> shobito diye dili ma, ei ilish niye ar maan-oviman keno!




Thik thik !!


----------



## scorpionx

Anubis said:


> Rui fish are for babies who are scared of bones.....*comparing rui to ilish is like comparing crow meat to desi chicken!*



Quote of the day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

hinduguy said:


> I might be causing blasphemy for saying this, but rohu tastes similar to me.. infact I prefer rohu to hilsa...




Hang your tongue !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiv

ilish maach bangalore 850 taka. Chokh gulo holde holde.. dekhe mone hoi hybrid ilish .. taste toh jachetai ! Ei ilish gulo shob gujrat theke aashe .. 

Sundorboner ilisher taste aar kichute nai ..


----------



## My-Analogous

DRAY said:


> If you know how to cook it, and comfortable with the small bones, then it is the best fish in the world. I like it steam cooked in mustered paste (Bhapa Ilish).
> 
> I think Hilsa is similar to salmon fish, we also have many more types of fish which are very exotic, both salt water and sweet water variants are there on our menu!  Maybe the names are different from what you have in Kerala, like I checked Seer fish is a type of Mackerel.
> 
> 
> Try this:
> Bhapa Ilish - Recipes by Master Chef Sanjeev Kapoor
> Bengali Recipes - Bhapa Ilish (Steamed Ilish) - KhanaPakana.com
> 
> Another preparation of the same dish:
> Bong Mom's CookBook: Bhapa Ilish -- Steamed Hilsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thik thik !!



Try trout fish also, i never eat fishes but this is the only fish i ate and want to eat again. i ate this fish in naran, Pakistan and we four people ate around 2 kg and its per kg was around PkRs.4500 three year back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

DRAY said:


> We are primarily fish eaters, we are more intelligent than meat eaters!!


Chingri is not actually a fish...my ghoti friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Anubis said:


> Chingri is not actually a fish...my ghoti friend!




I am a bangal,  and our ghoti brothers also love Ilish and other fish enriched in omega 3, phosphorous, etc, hence....!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

i think it grows in godavari river too!


----------



## jaunty

This BD section has gone quieter after the election. Many jamatis fled in severe depression. Only idune is still going strong with his "India backed Awami League" bullshit. Of course that is not counting Munshi's self promotions (book, twitter etc.).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

jaunty said:


> This BD section has gone quieter after the election. Many jamatis fled in severe depression. Only idune is till going strong with his "India backed Awami League" bullshit. Of course not counting Munshi's self promotions (book, twitter etc.).



Don't worry Johnny, we're all still here. Except we are not Jamaati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> They are accustomed to the "Diamond Ilish", the locally found hilshas in Kolkata that tastes even worse than Burmese Rui!




What is diamond ilish? Our Gangar ilish is the best in the world, Roopnarayan is also good, then somewhere comes the Padmar ilish.


----------



## extra terrestrial

DRAY said:


> What is diamond ilish? Our Gangar ilish is the best in the world, Roopnarayan is also good, then somewhere comes the Padmar ilish.



Dada, I have a friend who visited Kolkata two years back. He said there is a local species of llish called "Diamond Ilish" (as they are mostly caught from the diamond harbor of Kolkata). They sell at less than half of the price of imported Bangladeshi Ilish because of their poor taste, but often used as a substitute when the supply of Bangladeshi Ilish gets halted.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Cambodian PM in city | 24 News | Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

*Cambodian PM in city*

Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen arrived in Dhaka on Monday morning on a 3-day official visit to Bangladesh. A special aircraft of the Kingdom of Cambodia carrying the Cambodian Prime Minister and members of his entourage landed at the Hazrat Shahjalal (RA) International Airport around 10:00am. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina received him at the airport in Kurmitola. Hun Sen has been leading a delegation comprising his Deputy Prime Minister, Minister of Foreign Affairs, Minister of Agriculture, Forestry and Fisheries, Minister of Culture and Fine Arts, and other members of the Royal government of Cambodia. Cambodia is likely to sign three agreements and a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Bangladesh during Prime Minister Hun Sen’s tour. The Cambodian premier is visiting at the invitation of his Bangladesh counterpart Sheikh Hasina who visited Cambodia in 2001. This is the highest-level visit from Cambodia to Bangladesh. Hun Sen will visit the National Mausoleum at Savar around 3:10pm and will pay tributes to the martyrs of the Liberation War placing wreaths there. He will also plant a tree over there. From there, he will go to Dhaka Export Processing Zone (EPZ) at 4:50pm where BEPZA Chairman Mohd Habibur Rahman Khan will receive him, a Foreign Ministry official has said. The Cambodian premier will visit the city’s Buddha Bihar in the evening. The Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) will host dinner in honour of Cambodian PM and members of his delegation at Ruposhi Bangla Hotel, according to a news agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Some images from happenings around the capital of late.

A lot of Indian celebrities/VIPs have visited Dhaka lately. Former Indian President APJ Abdul Kalam visited Dhaka recently and spoke at a Youth Dialogue session.
All images copyright bdnews24 site.














Sachin and Shakib in Dhaka recently









Habib Wahid (Musical Artiste) and Mehjabeen (Model and Fashionista) participating at youth meet organized by Indira Gandhi Cultural Center (IGCC) at Dhaka's Indian High Commission. His excellency Pankaj Saran (Indian High Commissioner in Bangladesh) presided.









Vivek Sood (not exactly a celebrity but local VIP, because he heads up Grameenphone) - recently announcing that his company has exceeded 5 crores (50 million) in subscriber-ship in Bangladesh. Grameenphone (a JV with Telenor of Norway) currently has the lion's share of the cellphone provider market in this country.





Durga Puja begins with the sound of conch shells





Young revelers at Durga Puja Bishorjon ceremony indulging in taking selfies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Some more recent Dhaka images
(All images copyright BDnews24 site)

RAB checking out Eidgah prayer grounds with bomb sniffing K9 units and metal detectors





Chief of Dhaka Metropolitan Police pays a visit to coordinate public-safety-related activity ahead of Bakri Eid





Candles lit during Buddhist Probarona Purnima festivities





Buddhist revelers releasing a Fanoosh (Hot air Baloon) during 'Probarona Purnima' which is a millenia-old tradition in this country. The tradition is also observed during 'Chaitra Sankranti' (also known as 'Sankran' in Thailand and Cambodia).





Bakra Eid images









Durga fashion all the rage at Aziz market in the city.



\

Indian HC His Excellency Pankaj Saran presides over a seminar entitled 'Make in India' at Indiar Gandhi Conference Center (IGCC) in the city urging Bangladeshi entrepreneurs to set up manufacturing across the border especially in undeveloped areas such as Tripura and the North-Eastern Indian states.

HE Pankaj Saran with various business CIPs of the city.





Nitol-Niloy Group Chairman Abdul Matlub Ahmad (Tata products distributor in Bangladesh)





PRAN-RFL Group’s Deputy Managing Director Ahsan Khan Chowdhury (Pran is a food and beverage industry heavyweight in Bangladesh involved in production and distribution of many snacks and edible goods and has large market shares in WB, Tripura and NE Indian states).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Congestion in Dhaka streets (Farmgate area)
Image copyright BDNews24






38th national boat race was held on the Buriganga river on September 5 and 6 organized by the Bangladesh Rowing Federation. The races are organized by different types and sizes of specialized racing boats.




























Officials participating in the Bangladesh-Japan summit talk pose for photos with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe in Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

A few more from BDnews24 site
All images copyrighted to them
Tribal women engage in cultural showcase on 'Adivasi Day'















Feathered friends from Bangladesh

Oriental-White-Eye taken at Sundarban's Karamjal area





Velvet-Fronted-Nuthatch taken at Sundarban's Kotka wildlife sanctuary





Greater-Flameback Woodpecker at Sundarban's Kotka wildlife sanctuary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bong

Chittagong police taken initiatives to clean streets once in a week.


----------



## Solomon2

Bangladesh Politician Detained for Offensive Comments on Muslims
By Arun Devnath Nov 25, 2014 5:45 AM ET 

A former member of Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed’s cabinet surrendered to police after he was accused of offending Muslims by saying “so much manpower is wasted” during the annual pilgrimage to Mecca.

Abdul Latif Siddique, who was fired as telecommunications minister two months ago after he made the comments during a trip to the U.S., was arrested and detained today in Dhaka, Mohammad Jahangir, a police sub-inspector, said by phone. He has yet to apply for bail and the trial is pending.

“During Hajj, so much manpower is wasted,” Siddique said on Sept. 28, according to The Daily Star newspaper, referring to the annual trip to Mecca. “More than two million people have gone to Saudi Arabia to perform Hajj. They have no work, no production.” 

Siddique is one of Bangladesh’s most senior politicians to be arrested under laws that criminalize any behavior that hurts the religious sentiments of people, a charge that could land him in jail for two years. Of the country’s 166 million people, 90 percent are Muslim, according to the CIA World Factbook.

Siddique returned to Bangladesh two days ago after spending time in India. Hasina last month removed Siddique from the Awami League party’s presidium, its highest policy making forum. He had 22 separate police cases filed against him over the remarks.

Hefajat-e-Islam, an Islamist group, is demanding the death penalty for Siddique and has threatened to besiege the capital Dhaka.

To contact the reporter on this story: Arun Devnath in Dhaka at adevnath@bloomberg.net


----------



## Bilal9

*West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee has left Dhaka after assuring Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina of a “positive role” in resolving the outstanding 'Teesta river water sharing deal' issue to protect interests of both sides. It can be noted that she raised the primary objection to the treaty and failed to appear in Dhaka during a previous visit by Indian premier Manmohan Singh in 2011.

Bangladesh and India were set to ink the Teesta Agreement during the then prime minister of India Manmohan Singh's 2011 visit but Banerjee opted out of his entourage at the last minute opposing the treaty, which delayed the deal.

India has said it is keen to reach an “internal consensus” on the Teesta deal while the bill is now pending in Parliament for ratifying the LBA with New Delhi assuring Dhaka of signing the deal soon after ensuring consensus of all stakeholders.

The Teesta, which originates in Sikkim, flows through the northern part of West Bengal before entering Bangladesh and joining the Brahmaputra river.

Its flow is crucial for Bangladesh in the dry period from December to March when the water flow often falls to less than 1,000 cusecs.

Mamata Banerjee, Chief Minister of West Bengal of India, arrived here in Bangladesh Thursday night on a three-day official visit at the invitation of foreign minister AH Mahmood Ali on the occasion of ‘Bhasha Divas’ falls on February 21.
*
Some images of her visit to Dhaka with West Bengal entourage on occasion of the 21st February 'Mother Language Day'.




























I have but one question - what's up with wearing torn jeans on a state visit, and that too on a half-hour flight? . Polada keda?






Interesting that SHW did not go to the airport to receive her - in keeping with protocol.


----------



## bongbang

Bilal9 said:


> *West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee has left Dhaka after assuring Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina of a “positive role” in resolving the outstanding 'Teesta river water sharing deal' issue to protect interests of both sides. It can be noted that she raised the primary objection to the treaty and failed to appear in Dhaka during a previous visit by Indian premier Manmohan Singh in 2011.
> 
> Bangladesh and India were set to ink the Teesta Agreement during the then prime minister of India Manmohan Singh's 2011 visit but Banerjee opted out of his entourage at the last minute opposing the treaty, which delayed the deal.
> 
> India has said it is keen to reach an “internal consensus” on the Teesta deal while the bill is now pending in Parliament for ratifying the LBA with New Delhi assuring Dhaka of signing the deal soon after ensuring consensus of all stakeholders.
> 
> The Teesta, which originates in Sikkim, flows through the northern part of West Bengal before entering Bangladesh and joining the Brahmaputra river.
> 
> Its flow is crucial for Bangladesh in the dry period from December to March when the water flow often falls to less than 1,000 cusecs.
> 
> Mamata Banerjee, Chief Minister of West Bengal of India, arrived here in Bangladesh Thursday night on a three-day official visit at the invitation of foreign minister AH Mahmood Ali on the occasion of ‘Bhasha Divas’ falls on February 21.
> *
> Some images of her visit to Dhaka with West Bengal entourage on occasion of the 21st February 'Mother Language Day'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have but one question - what's up with wearing torn jeans on a state visit, and that too on a half-hour flight? . Polada keda?



He is tollywood super hero. Khoka babu jai lal juta pai boro boro didi ra sob uki mere chai  May be he is MLA now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> He is tollywood super hero. Khoka babu jai lal juta pai boro boro didi ra sob uki mere chai  May be he is MLA now



I think Mr. Tollywood hero should have some sense of protocol but like our own Dhaliwood jackass Ananta Jalil - I don't expect much...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> I think Mr. Tollywood hero should have some sense of protocol but like our own Dhaliwood jackass Ananta Jalil - I don't expect much...



What makes you think Jalil is that idiot.


----------



## Bilal9

iajdani said:


> What makes you think Jalil is that idiot.



My point was that Mr. Jalil sometimes makes goofy and odd statements as well as odd choice of clothing like this hero guy from Tollywood. When you go on a diplomatic visit to another country (Bangladesh) - it is unseemly and mildly insulting to your hosts to display casual clothing like a Tee shirt and torn jeans. That sense of protocol is absent in him.


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> My point was that Mr. Jalil sometimes makes goofy and odd statements as well as odd choice of clothing like this hero guy from Tollywood. When you go on a diplomatic visit to another country (Bangladesh) - it is unseemly and mildly insulting to your hosts to display casual clothing like a Tee shirt and torn jeans. That sense of protocol is absent in him.



Jalil is not only a actor and a funny guy. He is a businesman. I am sure he will never wear a dress of that kind in front of dignitaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dancers perform at Dhaka University’s Fine Arts Faculty on Feb. 13th to mark ‘Pahela Falgun’ in the Bengali calendar. Each year this day is celebrated as the 'Onset of Spring'. Theme is of course flowers and the color yellow (Bashanti Rang). It's clear that the organizers of these celebrations think of themselves as the gatekeepers of Bengali culture. 

It's also clear that some folks are more in touch with their feminine side 






Selfie taking has spread as a disease everywhere...





New spring with fresh new faces and a celebration of innocence everywhere...


----------



## Bilal9

Chestnut-tailed Starling perching on the branch of spring flower Palash at the Central Shaheed Minar in Dhaka





A Rufous Treepie amid spring flower Palash





A Rose-ringed Parakeet also known as Shabuj Tia sits on a branch of Palash tree on Dhaka University campus





A Crimson Sunbird on a tree in Harintana in the Sundarbans' Sharankhola Range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

ভারতীয় কূটনীতিকের কাছ থেকে ৩৮ হাজার ডলার জব্দ


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh now boasts the second largest Forex reserves in South Asia...as of Feb/Mar 2015. Of course trailing India by a long shot. Still - good for paying seven months of import bills which is not bad.*

(In Millions of US$)

9. India...............341,378
53. Bangladesh....23,032
62. Pakistan.........15,044

*Sources:*
1. Data Template on International Reserves and Foreign Currency Liquidity -- Reporting Countries
2. List of countries by foreign-exchange reserves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bongbang

Severe storm kills 24, injures more than 50 in Bangladesh| Reuters

At least 5,000 birds killed by hailstorm in Bangladesh -- Earth Changes -- Sott.net


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh welcomes Bangla New Year 1422
*














*​The nation is welcoming the Bangla New Year 1422 today with its traditional fanfare and festivity.

Shedding the preceding year’s gloominess to oblivion, people from all walks of life is celebrating the Pahela Baishakh, the biggest and most colorful festival to mark the first day of the Bangla year.

The festivity in the city begins after sunrise with the gathering of thousands of people under the banyan tree at Ramna Uddyan where artistes of cultural organisation 'Chhayanaut' sing the traditional Pahela Baishakh song of Rabindranath Tagore - "Esho Hey Baishakh" - to welcome the day.

Tight security measures have been taken in and around the park.

The traditional colorful procession, known as Mongol Shobhajatra, organised by the students of the Institute of Fine Arts of Dhaka University, also began from its premises after 9:00 am.

Thousands are seen turning out on the streets, parks and open spaces since morning as the day is a public holiday.

Many are eating traditional “panta bhat” (watered rice) with fried hilsa fish, lentil, green chilli and onion at home, restaurants and fairs.

Attired in traditional clothes, women clad in saris and men punjabi, they are thronging venues of cultural programmes and makeshift fairs which celebrate Bangla culture, entertainment, art and food and featured live music and performances in the capital and elsewhere in the country.

Many are seen their cheeks and parts of their body to paint with the country’s map and other emblems, to celebrate the occasion aiming to add a special color.

Different cultural organisations and popular bands are seen performing at the venues since the morning and more people are pouring in.

Dhanmondi, Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban and other city areas are seen swarming with people from early morning.

Different organisations have chalked out scores of cultural shows in the Dhaka University area. Visitors are seen buying traditional food, masks and toys at the fairs.

The state-owned BTV, Bangladesh Betar (radio), and private television channels are broadcasting special programmes and the newspapers have brought out special supplements marking the day.

Mughal Emperor Akbar introduced the tradition of celebrating the Bangla New Year in relation to closing of the annual tax collection. Traditionally, traders and shopkeepers open “halkhata” (new account register) on the day and serve sweetmeats to clients.

Slowly this non-communal festival became an integral part of the Bangalee culture with people irrespective of their religion, sect and creed celebrating the day as one nation.

Source: Daily Star




















All images copyright bdnews24.com

_________________________________________________________________________
NBR Discovers 10,152 Rich Taxpayers with Net Worth Exceeding Tk. 2 Crores

Bangladesh has at least 10,152 people with individual net wealth of more than Tk 2 crore, according to data compiled by the National Board of Revenue.

But taxmen and analysts said the number of wealthy people and the amount of wealth shown by taxpayers should be higher from the viewpoint of property price spirals and the rise in the number of apartments and expensive cars.

The number of the wealthy people will increase if the government calculates the value of lands and apartments on the basis of present market prices, they said.

"The number is very low even for Dhaka city, let alone the entire country. It is likely that there are more than 10,000 apartment owners in the plush areas of the capital," said Towfiqul Islam Khan, a research fellow at the Centre for Policy Dialogue.

"Lands and apartments are undervalued in Bangladesh," he said, adding that people in the high-income segment also show the value of their property below the present market prices.

Despite that, the revenue administrator sees increased collection of surcharge on wealth, thanks to rising compliance by rich people.

However, the NBR is yet to compile data on how much surcharge it has collected so far this fiscal year. But taxmen said the amount is expected to rise because of the introduction of two additional slabs for surcharge collection from the current fiscal year.

Under the scheme, a person with net wealth of more than Tk 20 crore but less than Tk 30 crore will have to pay 20 percent surcharge on their payable tax. Those with net wealth of more than Tk 30 crore will be subject to 25 percent surcharge.

The surcharge on wealth was applicable in two slabs until last fiscal year -- 10 percent on payable tax of people having more than Tk 2 crore in net wealth and 15 percent for more than Tk 10 crore. The NBR logged Tk 208 crore in surcharge on wealth last fiscal year, up from Tk 101 crore in the previous year.

"It is an indication of economic advancement. People's wealth and income are rising in line with the economic growth of the country," said Md Abdur Razzaque, a member of income tax at the NBR.

Taxmen said most of the taxpayers submit tax returns by calculating their wealth on the basis of the registered value of lands and apartments, which remains below the market prices.

"The practice of underreporting is also present in other countries. We are working to reduce it through monitoring," he said.

The government introduced the surcharge as an alternative to wealth tax to ensure equitable distribution of wealth and reduce economic disparity.

Sajjad Zohir, executive director of Economic Research Group, stressed removing discrepancy between actual purchase prices of property and the registered value of wealth.

"Everyone recognises that the market price of property is way above the registered value."

In order to bring parity in wealth statements of different groups, revaluation of inherited property such as lands and apartments may be considered, he said.

Md Meftha Uddin Khan, commissioner of Tax Zone 6, said the inclusion of new slabs will contribute to a hike in surcharge collection.

He also said a system of valuation based on the contemporary market prices should be introduced.

_The Daily Star_


----------



## Bilal9

Local quasi-celebrities sporting Boishakhi colors (white and red). Kind of a de-facto convention during this holiday.


----------



## monitor

just founf on facebook
ইতিহাসটা পড়তে হলে আগে একটা পয়েন্ট আপনার মাথায় রাখতে হবে!

"১৯১৭ সালে প্রথম মহাযুদ্ধে ব্রিটিশদের বিজয় এবং সাথে সাথে হিন্দু ব্রাক্ষ্মন কর্তৃক জুড়ে দেওয়া 'মুসলমান ধ্বংশ হোক' এই চাওয়া পুরনার্থে হিন্দুদের দ্বারা বৈশাখের প্রথম তারিখে মুর্তি পূজা এবং ভগবান আর্চণা করার মাধ্যমেই বর্তমান পহেলা বৈশাখ পালন শুরু হয়েছিলো"

চাইলে ইতিহাসটা 'উইকিপিডিয়া' থেকে কপি করেই দিতে পারতাম যদি নিছক একটা স্টাটাস লেখার খেয়ালে ইতিহাসটা লিখতাম! কিন্তু উইকিতেও ইতিহাসটা বিকৃত করেই পাবলিষ্ট করা আছে তাই দির্ঘ অনুসন্ধানে মূল ইতিহাসটা কি-প্যাড থেকে লিখণী আকারে প্রকাশ করলাম সত্য ইতিহাসটা প্রকাশের স্বার্থে।
আশা করি সবাই বেশ উপকৃত হবেন।।

---ইতিহাস:-

পহেলা বৈশাখ বাংলা সনের প্রথম তারিখ তথা বর্ষশুরু! প্রচিণ আমল থেকেই এই দিনটিতে নির্দিষ্ট একটি কাজ করা হতো.. আগের বছরের সকল দেনা-পাওনা পরিশোধের কাজ! এছাড়া কোন প্রকারের কোন উদযাপন ১৯১৭ সালের আগ পর্যন্ত ইতিহাসে পাওয়া যায়না! পহেলা বৈশাখের সাংস্কৃতি যেখান থেকে এসেছে সেটা সংক্ষেপ করলে মোটামুটি এমন হয়*

হিন্দু সৌর পঞ্জিকা অনুসারে বাংলা বারটি মাসের প্রথম তারিখে কৃষিকাজের জন্য নির্ধারিত রাখা হতো অর্থাত্‍ প্রতি মাসের প্রথম তারিখে সারা মাসের কৃষি উপকরণ বিকিকিনির হাট বসতো.. তখন আসাম, বঙ্গ, কেরালা, মনিপুর, নেপাল, উড়িষ্যা, পাঞ্জাব, তামিল নাড়ু এবং ত্রিপুরার সংস্কৃতির অংশ হিসেব করে ঐ দিন যায়গায় যায়গায় হাট বসতো এবং কৃষি উপকরণ বিকিকিনি হতো!
এরপর ভারতবর্ষে মুঘল সম্রাজ্য প্রতিষ্ঠার পর সম্রাটরা হিজরী তারিখ অনুসারে খাজনা বা ট্যাক্স আদায় করতো কিন্তু হিজরী তারিখ ফসলী জমির সাথে মিলতো না বলে অসময়ে কৃষকদের খাজনা দিতে হতো! তাই কৃষকরা রাজার কাছে দাবি করলো তাদের ট্যাক্স আদায় আগের সৌর পঞ্জিকা অনুসারে করার জন্য। তখনকার সম্রাট ছিলেন সম্রাট আকবর এবং তিনিও এই প্রয়োজনীয়তা অনুভব করে হিন্দুদের সৌর পঞ্জিকাকে সংস্কার করার আদেশ দেন। সম্রাটের আদেশ মোতাবেক তত্‍কালীন বাংলার বিখ্যাত জ্যোতির্বিজ্ঞানী ফতেহউল্লাহ সিরাজী সৌর পঞ্জিকা ও আরবী পঞ্জিকা অনুসারে নতুন একটা পঞ্জিকা বিনির্মান করেন। ১৫৮৪ খ্রিস্টাব্দের ১০ ই মার্চ বা ১১ ই মার্চ থেকে এই সন গননা শুরু হয় এবং জ্যোতির্বিজ্ঞানের শাস্ত্র অনুযায়ী পেছন থেকে যতটুকু পর্যন্ত নিরঙ্কুশ সৌর তারিখ পাওয়া যায় সেগুলোকে এই নতুন পঞ্জিকার প্রথম তারিখ হিসেবে মনোনয়ন করা হয়। এবং পরবর্তিতে আকবরের সিংহাসন আরোহনর তারিখ ৫ই নভেম্বর, ১৫৫৬ সাল থেকে কার্যকরী পদ্ধতিতে এই সাল গননা শুরু হয়। তখন এই সালের নাম ছিলো ফসলি সাল পরে বঙ্গাব্দ বা বাংলা বর্ষরুপে পরিচিতি পায়।

---পহেলা বৈশাখ পালন:-

নির্দিষ্ট সন তথা সাল হয়ে যাওয়াতে তখন প্রতিমাসে কৃষির হাট বসার নিয়ম রহিত হয়ে যায় এবং রাজা কর্তৃক শাসনব্যাবস্থা থাকায় বছরের একদিন খাজনা আদায় করার নিয়ম চালু হয়। রাজা তাই কৃষকদের সাথে আলোচনা করে খাজনা আদায়ের দিন ঠিক করলের 'দুই দিন খাজনা দিবস' নামে! অর্থাত্‍ চৈত্র মাসের ৩০ তারিখ তথা শেষ দিনে প্রজারা খাজনা এক যায়গায় করবে এবং বৈশাখ মাসের প্রথম তারিখ পহেলা বৈশাখে সেগুলো রাজ কোষাগারে জমা করবে! এবং রাজার নির্দেশ ছিলো পহেলা বৈশাখ তারিখে খাজনা আদায়ের খুশিতে প্রত্যেক ভূমির মালিকরা কৃষকদের এবং রাজ কোষাগার থেকে ভূমি মালিকদের রাজ দরবার থেকে মিষ্টান্ন এবং মাছ-মাংশের আপ্যায়ন করার। এই উদ্দেশ্যেই কৃষক এবং ভূমি মালিকদের মাঝে এক উত্‍সবের আমেজ বিরাজ করতো। কোথাও কোন ইতিহাসে ক্ষুনাক্ষরেও পাওয়া যায় না পান্তা-ইলিশ, মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার নামে বিকৃত কার্জ-কলাপের কথা! এরপর ধিরে ধিরে খাজনা প্রথা রহিত হয়ে যাওয়ার পর ব্যাবসায়ীরা দিনটিকে তাদের পাওনা পরিশোধ তথা হালখাতা আদায়ের দিন হিসেবে নির্ধারিত করলো এবং ক্রেতাদেরকে এই দিনে আপ্যায়নের ব্যাবস্থা করতো যেই প্রথাটি এখনও চালু আছে।

---বর্তমানে বিকৃত পহেলা বৈশাখের ইতিহাস:-

১৯১৭ সালের দিকে যখন প্রথম বিশ্বযুদ্ধ চলছিলো তখনকার ভারতবর্ষের হিন্দু ব্রাক্ষ্মনরা সাধারন হিন্দুদের মধ্যে এই কথা ছড়িয়ে দিলো যে মুসলমানরা হিন্দুদের পুরনো সৌরসন ধ্বংশ করে তাদের চাহিদা মত বাংলা সন তৈরি করেছে এবং তারা চাচ্ছিলো সেই সৌরসন আবার প্রণয়ন করতে কিন্তু দির্ঘ ৪০০/৪৫০ বছর ধরে সেই তারিখ গননা না হওয়াতে পুনরায় সেই সন প্রনয়ন করাটা সাধ্য হয়ে উঠেনি তাই হিন্দু ব্রাক্ষ্মনরা সাধারন হিন্দুদের সঙ্গে নিয়ে পহেলা বৈশাখ তারিখ ঠিক করলো যেদিন বিশ্বযুদ্ধে বৃটিশদের জয় কামনা এবং তাদের ভাষ্যমতে হিন্দুদের সন বিকৃত করার দায়ে 'মুসলমানদের ধ্বংশ চেয়ে' মুর্তি-পূজা হোম কীর্তন এবং ভগবান আর্চণার সময় নির্ধারিত করলো এবং পহেলা বৈশাখ তারিখে বেশ ঘটা করে এই আয়োজন সম্পন্য করলো! এবং ১৯৩৮ সাল পর্যন্ত পহেলা বৈশাখ তারিখে আর কোন অনুষ্ঠান পালিত হয়নি! ১৯৩৮ সাল থেকে পুনরায় ভারতবর্ষের মুসলীমদের বিরুদ্ধে ধর্মীয় বিরোধীতার সূত্র ধরে পালিত হয় একই কর্মকান্ড। ভারতবর্ষ ভাগ হয়ে যাওয়ার পর আবার বেশ কিছুদিন এই উদযাপন বন্ধ থাকে। পরবর্তিতে ১৯৬৭ সাল থেকে পুনরায় আবার যথারীতি পহেলা বৈশাখ পালিত হয় এবং যেটা আজও পালিত হয়ে আসছে!

---মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার ইতিহাস:-

১৯১৭ সালে যেদিন পূজা আর্চণা করা হয়েছিলো সেদিন মুসলমানদেরকে বিশ্বের ভয়ংকর প্রানী ডাইনোসরের সাথে তুলনা করে ডাইনোসরের একটা প্রতিকৃতি বানানো হয় এবং যেটাকে সম্মিলিত ভাবে কাঁধে করে নিয়ে গঙ্গা পাড়ে পোড়ানো হয! যতদুর জানা যায় এখান থেকেই মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার প্রচলন হয়েছে! যেটা পরবর্তিতে খন্ড খন্ড ভাবে পালিত হয়ে আসছিলো এবং পরবর্তিতে ১৯৮৯ সাল থেকে নিয়মিত চলে আসছে এই শোভাযাত্রা!! যেখানে প্রধান আকর্ষণ থাকে বিভিন্ন প্রানীর মুখোশ লাগিয়ে ঘুরে ফেরা।

---নাগরদোলার ইতিহাস:-

এটাও ১৯১৭ সাল থেকেই প্রথম চালু হয়েছে বলে ধারনা করা হয়! মুসলমানদের আদি পিতা ইব্রাহিম আঃ কে নমরুদ কর্তৃক আগুনে নিক্ষেপ করা হয়েছিলো এমন চরকি তথা নাগরদোলার সাহায্যে। তখনকার হিন্দুরা চরকি তথা নাগরদোলা বানিয়ে মুসলমানদের প্রতিকৃতি গঙ্গায় নিক্ষেপ করেছিলো এবং এখান থেকেই নাগরদোলার প্রচলন!!

সর্বপরী পহেলা বৈশাখের সাথে সংশ্লীষ্ট সকল কর্মসূচীই মুসলমানদের বিরুদ্ধাচরন করনার্থে প্রথম চালু হয়েছিলো! কিন্তু আফসোস এবং পরিতাপের বিষয় বাঙ্গালী হুজুগে মুসলমানরা সেই কর্মসূচীগুলোকেই স্বতস্ফূর্তভাবে পালন করে আসছে তিন যুগেরও বেশি সময় ধরে!!

---সময় এসেছে প্রতিকারের:-

যুগ এখন ডেপেলপ! ইতিহাস চাঁপিয়ে রাখার সাধ্য কারোর নাই! তাই এই সঠিক ইতিহাস মুসলমানদের নতুন এবং আগামী প্রজন্মকে জানিয়ে দিতে হবে এবং কেবল এই হিন্দুয়ানীই নয় বরং মুসলীম বিদ্ধেষী পহেলা বৈশাখের বিকৃত কর্মসূচী পালন থেকে বিরত রাখতে হবে। পালন যদি করতেই হয় বৈশাখের মুল কর্মসূচী তথা পেছনের বছরের ধার-দেনা পরিশোধ করে পরিচ্ছন্ন একটি নতুন বছর পার করার প্রত্যয় নিয়ে বছরটি শুরু করতে হবে এই উপলব্দী জনমনে তৈরি করে দিতে হবে।।।

জয় হোক ইসলামের!
জয় হোক মাতৃভাষার!!
@iajdani @bongbang @Bilal9 @Md. Akmal @Khalid Newazi newazi @khair_ctg @Doyalbaba @ others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*
পান্তা ইলিশ’ ‘মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা’ বাংলাদেশের শেকড়ের সংস্কৃতি?*




13 Apr, 2015
স্টালিন সরকার 

একটি ইলিশ বিক্রি হয়েছে ১৬ হাজার টাকা। আড়াই কেজি ওজনের ওই ইলিশের ভাগ্যবান ক্রেতার নাম মিডিয়া প্রকাশ করেনি। তবে পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা ইলিশ খাওয়ার প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে রাজধানী ঢাকায় শোরগোল চলছে। ইলিশের হালি ৫ হাজার থেকে ১০ হাজার টাকায় বিক্রি হচ্ছে। এক শ্রেণীর সুবিধাভোগী এবং শিক্ষিত সাংস্কৃতিক ব্যক্তিত্ব পহেলা বৈশাখের পান্তা ইলিশ এবং মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা নিয়ে হৈচৈ শুরু করেছেন। পহেলা বৈশাখেই পান্তা ইলিশ আর মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা যেন এ অঞ্চলের সংস্কৃতির মূল। ব্যবসায়িক স্বার্থে ইলেক্ট্রনিক্স মিডিয়াগুলোতে পহেলা বৈশাখে মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা, পান্তা ইলিশকে বাংলাদেশের গ্রাম বাংলার মানুষের আদি সংস্কৃতি হিসেবে প্রচার করা হচ্ছে। বেসরকারি টিভি মিডিয়াগুলো ব্যবসায়িক ‘মওকা’ পেয়ে পহেলা বৈশাখ উদযাপন নিয়ে ঘুম হারাম করেছে। নানান অনুষ্ঠানের আয়োজন করেছে। প্রশ্ন হলো মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা এবং পান্তা ইলিশ কী বাংলাদেশের মানুষের সংস্কৃতি? কয়েক দিন থেকে পহেলা বৈশাখের পান্তা ইলিশ আর মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে টিভিতে যে ‘রগরগা বিজ্ঞাপন’ প্রচারের প্রতিযোগিতা চলছে তা কী বাংলাদেশের ১৬ কোটি মানুষের কৃষ্টি-কালচার-জীবনাচারের সঙ্গে যায়? বাংলা একাডেমির মহাপরিচালক গবেষক অধ্যাপক শামসুজ্জামান খান ইন্ডিপেন্ডেন্ট টিভির এক সাক্ষাৎকারে বলেছেন, পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা ইলিশ বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতি নয়। কয়েক বছর আগে ৫ টাকা দিয়ে একটি ইলিশ কেনার ক্ষমতা সাধারণ মধ্যবৃত্তের মানুষের ছিল না। কলকাতায় ব্যবসায়িক স্বার্থে পহেলা বৈশাখ দুই দিন পালন করা হয়। এখানেও সেই ব্যবসায়িক স্বার্থই হচ্ছে। দেশের বিভিন্ন জেলা-উপজেলার গ্রামের সাধারণ মানুষের সঙ্গে কথা বলে জানা গেছে, পহেলা বৈশাখে তারা সাধারণত ভাল খাবারের চেষ্টা করেন। পহেলা বৈশাখ নিয়ে তাদের বাড়তি কোনো প্রস্তুতি বা চিন্তা-ভাবনা নেই। তবে তারা মনে করেন বছরের প্রথম দিন ভাল খাবার খেতে পারলে হয়তো সারা বছর ভাল ভাল খাবার পাবেন। বাপ-দাদাদের মুখে এমন কথা শুনে তারাও পহেলা বৈশাখে মাছ-মাংস (যার যতটুকু সাধ্য) খাওয়ার চেষ্টা করেন। আর অভাবগ্রস্ত পরিবারগুলোতে আর্থিক দুরবস্থার কারণে তরকারির অভাবে প্রায়ই ভাতে পানি দিয়ে পান্তা ভাত এবং অল্পভাতে পেট ভরাতে ভাতে পানি দিয়ে খাওয়ার প্রচলন তারা পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা খাওয়ার চিন্তাও করেন না। আর ইলিশ মাছ খাওয়ার সাধ্য নেই এবং প্রচলনও ছিল না। অথচ গ্রাম বাংলার মানুষের আদি সংস্কৃতির দোহাই দিয়ে রাজধানী ঢাকাসহ বড় বড় শহরে চলছে পান্তা খেতে ইলিশ ক্রয়ের ধুম। ইলিশ না হলে যেন পহেলা বৈশাখ অন্ধকার হয়ে যাবে। মূলত পহেলা বৈশাখকে কেন্দ্র করে রূপালী ইলিশের কদর এখন আকাশচুম্বী। যেন আগুন লেগেছে ইলিশের বাজারে। দরদাম নিয়ে হাঁক-ডাক চলছে ইলিশ ব্যবসায়ী ও ক্রেতাদের মধ্যে। ৫শ’ টাকার ইলিশ এখন ৫ হাজার টাকা দর চাওয়া হচ্ছে। একইভাবে সাইজে বড় ইলিশের দাম ছাড়িয়ে যাচ্ছে ১০ থেকে ১২ হাজার টাকা। শহরের কিছু শিক্ষিত সাংস্কৃতিক ব্যক্তিত্ব, শিক্ষার্থী এবং তথাকথিত প্রগতিশীলরা (এদের সঙ্গে গ্রামের মানুষের সম্পর্ক নেই) প্রচার করছে পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা-ইলিশ বাংলাদেশের মানুষের দীর্ঘদিনের ঐতিহ্য। রমনার বটমূল থেকে শুরু করে রাজধানীর রাস্তা-ঘাটে, পার্কে, রেস্তোরাঁয় বিক্রি হবে মাটির সানকিতে পান্তা ভাত আর ইলিশ মাছ। শখ করে ধনী, মধ্যবিত্ত সবাই ভাজা ইলিশের গন্ধে পান্তার স্বাদ নিবেন। পহেলা বৈশাখে মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার জন্য প্রায় এক মাস থেকে চারুকলার ছাত্রছাত্রীরা দিন রাত খাটুনি করে সরঞ্জাম তৈরি করছেন। বিভিন্ন পশু-পাখি ও মুখোশ তৈরি করছেন। পহেলা বৈশাখে রমনা বটমূলসহ শাহবাগের আশপাশে বিভিন্ন গানের আসর বসানোর প্রস্তুতি চলছে। বেসরকারি টিভিগুলোতে এ সব সরাসরি প্রচারও করা হয়। প্রশ্ন হলো এগুলো কী বাংলাদেশের গ্রাম বাংলার প্রাচীন বা আদি সংস্কৃতি? আশির দশকের আগেও রাজধানীতে এসব দেখা যায়নি। প্রবাদে রয়েছে ‘উর্বর মস্তিস্ক শয়তানের আড্ডাখানা’। আশির দশকে হঠাৎ করেই এই পান্তা ইলিশ, মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার প্রচলন শুরু হয়। খোঁজ নিয়ে জানা যায়, ১৯৮৪ সালের ১৪ এপ্রিল। কর্মহীন কিছু ব্যক্তি পহেলা বৈশাখে এক বেকারকে কিছু উপার্জনের জন্য রমনা পার্কে পান্তা ভাতের দোকান দেয়ার পরামর্শ দেয়। সে মতে ফুটপাতের জনৈক বেকার পান্তা ভাত, ইলিশ মাছ ও বেগুন ভর্তা নিয়ে ঢাকার রমনা বটমূলে খোলা উদ্যানে দোকান দেয়। প্রচ- গরমে পার্কে ঘুরতে আসা মানুষ সে দোকানে এসে সেই পান্তা-ইলিশ ভাজা এবং ভর্তা নিয়ে ফুটপাতের লোকজনের মতো দুবলা ঘাসের উপর বসেই খায়। কয়েক ঘণ্টার মধ্যে পান্তা শেষ। অতপর দুপুরের রোদে পার্কে ঘুরতে আসা মানুষ পান্তা না পেয়ে পাশের স্টলে থাকা চটপটি, ফুচকা, সিঙ্গারা সমুচা, আইসক্রিম ইত্যাদি খেয়ে ঘুরাফেরা করেন। তখন থেকে প্রতিবছর পহেলা বৈশাখে রমনা পার্কে পান্তা ইলিশের আয়োজন করা হয়। এই হলো পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা-ইলিশের ইতিহাস। ষাটের দশকে এ দেশের কিছু কবি-সাহিত্যিক-অধ্যাপক-সাংস্কৃতিক ব্যক্তিত্বের পরামর্শে পাকিস্তান সরকার রবীন্দ্র সংগীত নিষিদ্ধ করেছিল। বিশ্বকবি রবীন্দ্রনাথের কবিতা ও গান প্রকাশের ওপর নিষেধাজ্ঞা জারীর প্রতিবাদে ১৯৬৫ সাল (১৩৭৫ বঙ্গাব্দে) ছায়ানট নামের একটি সাংস্কৃতিক সংগঠন রমনা পার্কে পহেলা বৈশাখ বর্ষবরণ উৎসব পালনের আয়োজন করে। রবীন্দ্র সংগীত ‘এসো হে বৈশাখ... এসো, এসো...’ গানের মাধ্যমে তারা স্বাগত জানায় নতুন বছরকে। অতঃপর প্রায় প্রতিবছর বর্ষবরণ করে সংগঠনটি পরিচিতি লাভ করে। ১৯৭২ সালের পর থেকে রমনা বটমূলে বর্ষবরণ ‘জাতীয় উৎসবের’ স্বীকৃতি পায়। ১৯৮৯ সালে তথাকথিত কিছু শিক্ষিত প্রগতিশীল কলকাতার স্টাইলে ঢাকায় বৈশাখী ‘মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা’ যোগ করে বাংলা বর্ষবরণে। জানা যায় ১৯৮৯ সালে এই শোভাযাত্রার প্রচলন শুরু করে ঢাকা বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের চারুকলা ইন্সটিটিউটের শিক্ষার্থীরা। পহেলা বৈশাখের দিন সকাল গড়িয়ে যখন রমনা-টি.এস.সি-শাহবাগে মানুষের উপচে পরা ভিড় থাকে, তখন শুরু হয় মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা। বিশ্ববিদ্যালয় এলাকা থেকে শোভাযাত্রা বের হয়ে রাজধানীর বিভিন্ন সড়ক প্রদক্ষিণ করে। এখানে পশু পাখির মুখাকৃতির ছবিসহ বিভিন্ন অনুসঙ্গ ফুটিয়ে তোলা হয় নানা রং বেরং-এর মুখোশ ও আলপনার মাধ্যমে। হালে বেসরকারি টিভি মিডিয়ার প্রসার ঘটনায় অনেক মিডিয়া ব্যবসায়িক লাভের জন্য বিভিন্ন ব্যবসা প্রতিষ্ঠানের বিজ্ঞাপন নিয়ে এসব অনুষ্ঠান সরাসরি প্রচার করে। টিভির সংখ্যা বৃদ্ধি পাওয়ায় সরাসরি অনুষ্ঠান প্রচারের প্রতিযোগিতা চলছে। কোনো কোনো বড় ব্যবসা প্রতিষ্ঠান ঢাকায় যায়গা না পেয়ে বিভিন্ন বিভাগীয় শহরে পহেলা বৈশাখের অনুষ্ঠানে গান-বাজনার আয়োজন করে যা মিডিয়ায় সরাসরি প্রচার করা হয়। এই হলো মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা আর পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা ইলিশের সংস্কৃতির জন্মকথা। ইতিহাস ঘেটে দেখা যায়, ১৯৬৭ সালের আগে পহেলা বৈশাখ পালিত হয়নি। তাহলে পহেলা বৈশাখে মাটির সানকিতে পান্তা ইলিশ খাওয়াকে বাংলাদেশের মানুষের আদি সংস্কৃতি হিসেবে প্রচার করা হচ্ছে কেন? বাংলা ভাষার গবেষকদের মতে, বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতি হাজার বছরের পুরনো। ৩০/৩৫ বছর আগে শুরু হওয়া কিছু শিক্ষিত লোকের পান্তা ইলিশ খাওয়া আদি সংস্কৃতি হয় কেমন করে? বাংলা ভাষা ও সংস্কৃতির গবেষক অধ্যাপক শামসুজ্জামান বলেন, স¤্রাট শাহজাহান না করলেও মুসলমানরাই বাংলা সনের প্রচলন করেন। ভারতে এটা পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষার পর সাল গণনা শুরু হয়। অতঃপর সেটাই বাংলাদেশ নেয় এবং ড. মুহম্মদ শহীদুল্লাহ গবেষণার মাধ্যমে এগিয়ে নিয়ে যান। কলকাতায় ব্যবসায়িকভাবে বিষয়টি নিয়ে দুই দিন পহেলা বৈশাখ পালন করা হয়। কিন্তু আমরা একদিন করে থাকি। কিন্তু পান্তা ইলিশ এসবের সঙ্গে পহেলা বৈশাখের সম্পর্ক নেই। আমি আগেই বলেছি কয়েক বছর আগেও দেশের অধিকাংশ মধ্যবৃত্ত পরিবারে ৫ টাকা দিয়ে ইলিশ কেনার ক্ষমতা ছিল না।
উৎসঃ _ইনকিলাব_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

monitor said:


> *পান্তা ইলিশ’ ‘মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা’ বাংলাদেশের শেকড়ের সংস্কৃতি?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Apr, 2015
> স্টালিন সরকার
> 
> একটি ইলিশ বিক্রি হয়েছে ১৬ হাজার টাকা। আড়াই কেজি ওজনের ওই ইলিশের ভাগ্যবান ক্রেতার নাম মিডিয়া প্রকাশ করেনি। তবে পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা ইলিশ খাওয়ার প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে রাজধানী ঢাকায় শোরগোল চলছে। ইলিশের হালি ৫ হাজার থেকে ১০ হাজার টাকায় বিক্রি হচ্ছে। এক শ্রেণীর সুবিধাভোগী এবং শিক্ষিত সাংস্কৃতিক ব্যক্তিত্ব পহেলা বৈশাখের পান্তা ইলিশ এবং মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা নিয়ে হৈচৈ শুরু করেছেন। পহেলা বৈশাখেই পান্তা ইলিশ আর মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা যেন এ অঞ্চলের সংস্কৃতির মূল। ব্যবসায়িক স্বার্থে ইলেক্ট্রনিক্স মিডিয়াগুলোতে পহেলা বৈশাখে মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা, পান্তা ইলিশকে বাংলাদেশের গ্রাম বাংলার মানুষের আদি সংস্কৃতি হিসেবে প্রচার করা হচ্ছে। বেসরকারি টিভি মিডিয়াগুলো ব্যবসায়িক ‘মওকা’ পেয়ে পহেলা বৈশাখ উদযাপন নিয়ে ঘুম হারাম করেছে। নানান অনুষ্ঠানের আয়োজন করেছে। প্রশ্ন হলো মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা এবং পান্তা ইলিশ কী বাংলাদেশের মানুষের সংস্কৃতি? কয়েক দিন থেকে পহেলা বৈশাখের পান্তা ইলিশ আর মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে টিভিতে যে ‘রগরগা বিজ্ঞাপন’ প্রচারের প্রতিযোগিতা চলছে তা কী বাংলাদেশের ১৬ কোটি মানুষের কৃষ্টি-কালচার-জীবনাচারের সঙ্গে যায়? বাংলা একাডেমির মহাপরিচালক গবেষক অধ্যাপক শামসুজ্জামান খান ইন্ডিপেন্ডেন্ট টিভির এক সাক্ষাৎকারে বলেছেন, পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা ইলিশ বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতি নয়। কয়েক বছর আগে ৫ টাকা দিয়ে একটি ইলিশ কেনার ক্ষমতা সাধারণ মধ্যবৃত্তের মানুষের ছিল না। কলকাতায় ব্যবসায়িক স্বার্থে পহেলা বৈশাখ দুই দিন পালন করা হয়। এখানেও সেই ব্যবসায়িক স্বার্থই হচ্ছে। দেশের বিভিন্ন জেলা-উপজেলার গ্রামের সাধারণ মানুষের সঙ্গে কথা বলে জানা গেছে, পহেলা বৈশাখে তারা সাধারণত ভাল খাবারের চেষ্টা করেন। পহেলা বৈশাখ নিয়ে তাদের বাড়তি কোনো প্রস্তুতি বা চিন্তা-ভাবনা নেই। তবে তারা মনে করেন বছরের প্রথম দিন ভাল খাবার খেতে পারলে হয়তো সারা বছর ভাল ভাল খাবার পাবেন। বাপ-দাদাদের মুখে এমন কথা শুনে তারাও পহেলা বৈশাখে মাছ-মাংস (যার যতটুকু সাধ্য) খাওয়ার চেষ্টা করেন। আর অভাবগ্রস্ত পরিবারগুলোতে আর্থিক দুরবস্থার কারণে তরকারির অভাবে প্রায়ই ভাতে পানি দিয়ে পান্তা ভাত এবং অল্পভাতে পেট ভরাতে ভাতে পানি দিয়ে খাওয়ার প্রচলন তারা পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা খাওয়ার চিন্তাও করেন না। আর ইলিশ মাছ খাওয়ার সাধ্য নেই এবং প্রচলনও ছিল না। অথচ গ্রাম বাংলার মানুষের আদি সংস্কৃতির দোহাই দিয়ে রাজধানী ঢাকাসহ বড় বড় শহরে চলছে পান্তা খেতে ইলিশ ক্রয়ের ধুম। ইলিশ না হলে যেন পহেলা বৈশাখ অন্ধকার হয়ে যাবে। মূলত পহেলা বৈশাখকে কেন্দ্র করে রূপালী ইলিশের কদর এখন আকাশচুম্বী। যেন আগুন লেগেছে ইলিশের বাজারে। দরদাম নিয়ে হাঁক-ডাক চলছে ইলিশ ব্যবসায়ী ও ক্রেতাদের মধ্যে। ৫শ’ টাকার ইলিশ এখন ৫ হাজার টাকা দর চাওয়া হচ্ছে। একইভাবে সাইজে বড় ইলিশের দাম ছাড়িয়ে যাচ্ছে ১০ থেকে ১২ হাজার টাকা। শহরের কিছু শিক্ষিত সাংস্কৃতিক ব্যক্তিত্ব, শিক্ষার্থী এবং তথাকথিত প্রগতিশীলরা (এদের সঙ্গে গ্রামের মানুষের সম্পর্ক নেই) প্রচার করছে পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা-ইলিশ বাংলাদেশের মানুষের দীর্ঘদিনের ঐতিহ্য। রমনার বটমূল থেকে শুরু করে রাজধানীর রাস্তা-ঘাটে, পার্কে, রেস্তোরাঁয় বিক্রি হবে মাটির সানকিতে পান্তা ভাত আর ইলিশ মাছ। শখ করে ধনী, মধ্যবিত্ত সবাই ভাজা ইলিশের গন্ধে পান্তার স্বাদ নিবেন। পহেলা বৈশাখে মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার জন্য প্রায় এক মাস থেকে চারুকলার ছাত্রছাত্রীরা দিন রাত খাটুনি করে সরঞ্জাম তৈরি করছেন। বিভিন্ন পশু-পাখি ও মুখোশ তৈরি করছেন। পহেলা বৈশাখে রমনা বটমূলসহ শাহবাগের আশপাশে বিভিন্ন গানের আসর বসানোর প্রস্তুতি চলছে। বেসরকারি টিভিগুলোতে এ সব সরাসরি প্রচারও করা হয়। প্রশ্ন হলো এগুলো কী বাংলাদেশের গ্রাম বাংলার প্রাচীন বা আদি সংস্কৃতি? আশির দশকের আগেও রাজধানীতে এসব দেখা যায়নি। প্রবাদে রয়েছে ‘উর্বর মস্তিস্ক শয়তানের আড্ডাখানা’। আশির দশকে হঠাৎ করেই এই পান্তা ইলিশ, মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রার প্রচলন শুরু হয়। খোঁজ নিয়ে জানা যায়, ১৯৮৪ সালের ১৪ এপ্রিল। কর্মহীন কিছু ব্যক্তি পহেলা বৈশাখে এক বেকারকে কিছু উপার্জনের জন্য রমনা পার্কে পান্তা ভাতের দোকান দেয়ার পরামর্শ দেয়। সে মতে ফুটপাতের জনৈক বেকার পান্তা ভাত, ইলিশ মাছ ও বেগুন ভর্তা নিয়ে ঢাকার রমনা বটমূলে খোলা উদ্যানে দোকান দেয়। প্রচ- গরমে পার্কে ঘুরতে আসা মানুষ সে দোকানে এসে সেই পান্তা-ইলিশ ভাজা এবং ভর্তা নিয়ে ফুটপাতের লোকজনের মতো দুবলা ঘাসের উপর বসেই খায়। কয়েক ঘণ্টার মধ্যে পান্তা শেষ। অতপর দুপুরের রোদে পার্কে ঘুরতে আসা মানুষ পান্তা না পেয়ে পাশের স্টলে থাকা চটপটি, ফুচকা, সিঙ্গারা সমুচা, আইসক্রিম ইত্যাদি খেয়ে ঘুরাফেরা করেন। তখন থেকে প্রতিবছর পহেলা বৈশাখে রমনা পার্কে পান্তা ইলিশের আয়োজন করা হয়। এই হলো পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা-ইলিশের ইতিহাস। ষাটের দশকে এ দেশের কিছু কবি-সাহিত্যিক-অধ্যাপক-সাংস্কৃতিক ব্যক্তিত্বের পরামর্শে পাকিস্তান সরকার রবীন্দ্র সংগীত নিষিদ্ধ করেছিল। বিশ্বকবি রবীন্দ্রনাথের কবিতা ও গান প্রকাশের ওপর নিষেধাজ্ঞা জারীর প্রতিবাদে ১৯৬৫ সাল (১৩৭৫ বঙ্গাব্দে) ছায়ানট নামের একটি সাংস্কৃতিক সংগঠন রমনা পার্কে পহেলা বৈশাখ বর্ষবরণ উৎসব পালনের আয়োজন করে। রবীন্দ্র সংগীত ‘এসো হে বৈশাখ... এসো, এসো...’ গানের মাধ্যমে তারা স্বাগত জানায় নতুন বছরকে। অতঃপর প্রায় প্রতিবছর বর্ষবরণ করে সংগঠনটি পরিচিতি লাভ করে। ১৯৭২ সালের পর থেকে রমনা বটমূলে বর্ষবরণ ‘জাতীয় উৎসবের’ স্বীকৃতি পায়। ১৯৮৯ সালে তথাকথিত কিছু শিক্ষিত প্রগতিশীল কলকাতার স্টাইলে ঢাকায় বৈশাখী ‘মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা’ যোগ করে বাংলা বর্ষবরণে। জানা যায় ১৯৮৯ সালে এই শোভাযাত্রার প্রচলন শুরু করে ঢাকা বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের চারুকলা ইন্সটিটিউটের শিক্ষার্থীরা। পহেলা বৈশাখের দিন সকাল গড়িয়ে যখন রমনা-টি.এস.সি-শাহবাগে মানুষের উপচে পরা ভিড় থাকে, তখন শুরু হয় মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা। বিশ্ববিদ্যালয় এলাকা থেকে শোভাযাত্রা বের হয়ে রাজধানীর বিভিন্ন সড়ক প্রদক্ষিণ করে। এখানে পশু পাখির মুখাকৃতির ছবিসহ বিভিন্ন অনুসঙ্গ ফুটিয়ে তোলা হয় নানা রং বেরং-এর মুখোশ ও আলপনার মাধ্যমে। হালে বেসরকারি টিভি মিডিয়ার প্রসার ঘটনায় অনেক মিডিয়া ব্যবসায়িক লাভের জন্য বিভিন্ন ব্যবসা প্রতিষ্ঠানের বিজ্ঞাপন নিয়ে এসব অনুষ্ঠান সরাসরি প্রচার করে। টিভির সংখ্যা বৃদ্ধি পাওয়ায় সরাসরি অনুষ্ঠান প্রচারের প্রতিযোগিতা চলছে। কোনো কোনো বড় ব্যবসা প্রতিষ্ঠান ঢাকায় যায়গা না পেয়ে বিভিন্ন বিভাগীয় শহরে পহেলা বৈশাখের অনুষ্ঠানে গান-বাজনার আয়োজন করে যা মিডিয়ায় সরাসরি প্রচার করা হয়। এই হলো মঙ্গল শোভাযাত্রা আর পহেলা বৈশাখে পান্তা ইলিশের সংস্কৃতির জন্মকথা। ইতিহাস ঘেটে দেখা যায়, ১৯৬৭ সালের আগে পহেলা বৈশাখ পালিত হয়নি। তাহলে পহেলা বৈশাখে মাটির সানকিতে পান্তা ইলিশ খাওয়াকে বাংলাদেশের মানুষের আদি সংস্কৃতি হিসেবে প্রচার করা হচ্ছে কেন? বাংলা ভাষার গবেষকদের মতে, বাংলাদেশের সংস্কৃতি হাজার বছরের পুরনো। ৩০/৩৫ বছর আগে শুরু হওয়া কিছু শিক্ষিত লোকের পান্তা ইলিশ খাওয়া আদি সংস্কৃতি হয় কেমন করে? বাংলা ভাষা ও সংস্কৃতির গবেষক অধ্যাপক শামসুজ্জামান বলেন, স¤্রাট শাহজাহান না করলেও মুসলমানরাই বাংলা সনের প্রচলন করেন। ভারতে এটা পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষার পর সাল গণনা শুরু হয়। অতঃপর সেটাই বাংলাদেশ নেয় এবং ড. মুহম্মদ শহীদুল্লাহ গবেষণার মাধ্যমে এগিয়ে নিয়ে যান। কলকাতায় ব্যবসায়িকভাবে বিষয়টি নিয়ে দুই দিন পহেলা বৈশাখ পালন করা হয়। কিন্তু আমরা একদিন করে থাকি। কিন্তু পান্তা ইলিশ এসবের সঙ্গে পহেলা বৈশাখের সম্পর্ক নেই। আমি আগেই বলেছি কয়েক বছর আগেও দেশের অধিকাংশ মধ্যবৃত্ত পরিবারে ৫ টাকা দিয়ে ইলিশ কেনার ক্ষমতা ছিল না।
> উৎসঃ _ইনকিলাব_



Frankly saying I dont find Chayanot, mongol sovajatra close to my heart. And girls dancing like sluts. That makes me vomit. And these girls were abused Dhaka University for their act. Gross

Hal khata, fair, concert thats all I like.


----------



## monitor

bongbang said:


> Frankly saying I dont find Chayanot, mongol sovajatra close to my heart. And girls dancing like sluts. That makes me vomit. And these girls were abused Dhaka University for their act. Gross
> 
> Hal khata, fair, concert thats all I like.


i don;t like that either but todays media shoving us this culture as our tradition . it seems to me a disrespect and mocking the poor people who force to eat panta vat by buying pata and elish for in Tk.200 + price .


----------



## Bilal9

Ananta Jalil International (AJI) video.






Ananta J. reflecting on the future of Bangladesh Garments Industry


----------



## Bilal9

Millennium SsangYong Motors Limited in Bangladesh starts its journey...opens showroom with Korando, Rexton models among others.


----------



## kalu_miah

Bilal9 said:


> Millennium SsangYong Motors Limited in Bangladesh starts its journey...opens showroom with Korando, Rexton models among others.



SsangYong Motor Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*SsangYong Motor Company* or *SsangYong Motor* (Korean: 쌍용자동차, IPA: [s͈aŋjoŋ dʑadoŋtɕʰa]) is the fourth largest South Korea-based automobile manufacturer.[3] The name SsangYong means double dragons.

A 70% share of _SsangYong_ was acquired by Indian Mahindra & Mahindra Limited, in February 2011,[4] after being named the preferred bidder in 2010 to acquire the bankruptcy-protected company.[5] Mahindra's acquisition was approved by South Korea's Free Trade Commission.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Bangladesh Embassy in Myanmar to hold painting exhibition in Yangon *

Bangladesh Embassy in Yangon is going to organize a painting exhibition- cum- workshop in the Yangon Gallery from 19-25 June 2015 in close collaboration with the National University of Arts and Culture, and the Ministry of Culture of Myanmar, a press release said Saturday.

Renowned artists from both countries would participate in the exposition.

The likes of Hashem Khan, Mahmudul Haque, Farida Zaman, Mohammad Eunus, Nasreen Begum, Rokeya Sultana, Bipasha Hayat and BishwajitGoswami will participate in the exhibition from Bangladesh, while artists from the National University of Arts and Culture are expected to work together and exchange views with artists from Bangladesh during the workshop.

Encouraged by the support from the host government, the exhibition has been planned in several stages. The exhibition will be inaugurated on 19th June at The Yangon Gallery. While the exhibition continues in The Yangon Gallery, a workshop from 21-23 June will be held at the prestigious Chin Chaung Culture Center, Yangon. The Yangon Gallery will display art works generated from the workshop towards the later part of the exhibition. The second stage of the exhibition will then begin in the National Museum, Yangon which will continue for another week from 25th June 2015 onward. In addition, an interaction of Bangladesh artists with the budding artists of the National University of Arts and Culture has also been planned to make the event more comprehensive.

The relations between Bangladesh and Myanmar are deeply rooted in shared history spanning over many centuries and in commonalities of our cultures and values. Often times, however, such closeness do not get enough focus in neither of the countries. As both governments have now recognized the need to develop multilayered relations and to add dynamism, Bangladesh Embassy in Yangon, in this context,views the merit of undertaking initiatives of public diplomacy to enhance people-to-people contact and to bring the peoples closer.

It is with this aim in mind, the Embassy has undertaken the initiative to offer Myanmar audience a glimpse of the glory and grandeur of Bangladesh culture, through the first-ever exhibition of Bangladesh paintings in Myanmar. Accordingly, the theme of the painting exposition has been chosen as “Confluence of Minds and Interplay of Colours”, with the aspiration of connecting the two peoples through a festivity of colours.

Art of Bangladesh embodies its rich culture, values, beliefs, norms and traditions. Its artists find strength from the diverse, rich traditions of the past, concomitant with the political changes. While doing so, they succeeded in retaining originality, distinguishable from the uniqueness of the subjects, use of indigenous methods and responsiveness to the social and political situations.

Bangladesh artists and art patrons have all along been contributing towards an inclusive and secular ambience and thus shaping our ethos and upholding pluralism and multiculturalism. It is hoped Myanmar audience will note the liberal ethos of our culture and respect for pluralism.

The Embassy would like to thank the Ministry of Culture, particularly the authorities in the National University of Arts and Culture for their unflinching support in organizing the exhibition cum workshop. The Embassy also appreciates the tireless efforts of Korrekt Marketing Services who handled bulk of the background work that has gone into successful holding of the exhibition. At the same time the Embassy would like to recognize the support of The Yangon Gallery, Chin ChaungCulture Center and the National Museum for hosting various parts of the events.

- See more at: Bangladesh Embassy in Myanmar to hold painting exhibition in Yangon - prnewsbd.com

@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

DUTCH MINISTERS VISITING BANGLADESH

The Dutch Ministers Lilianne Ploumen (International Trade and Development and Melanie Schultz van Haegen (Infrastructure and Environment) visit Bangladesh this week. Within the themes of textile and water management their visit aims to strengthen the trade- and development relation between the Netherlands and Bangladesh. They are accompanied by a multi-stakeholder mission of Dutch companies, trade unions, NGO’s and pension fund investors.

Source: Embassy of the Netherlands in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

*Workshop on 'Arms Trade Treaty' held*

DHAKA, June 18, 2015 (BSS) - The two-day workshop on "Capacity Building for the UN Programme of Action on Small Arms and Light Weapons and the Arms Trade Treaty" was held at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs on June 17-18. 

The Workshop was organized in partnership with the United Nations Regional Centre for Peace and Disarmament in Asia and the Pacific (UNRCPD) with funding support from the UN Office on Disarmament Affairs.

Foreign Minister Abul Hassan Mahmood Ali inaugurated the workshop. United Nations Resident Coordinator in Bangladesh Robert W. Watkins was also present. 

A total of 40 officials from a number of relevant ministries, divisions and agencies attended the workshop. It was conducted by international experts on small arms control standards and technologies. 

The workshop discussed, among others, enhancing Bangladesh's compliance and reporting on the UN Programme of Action and other relevant international instruments as well as adoption of some of the latest toolkits and technologies for regulating arms transfer, storage, tracing and record keeping. 

The workshop also focused on effective prevention of illicit transfer of arms and ammunition, including in the hands of terrorists and organized criminal networks.
*
News Details


*
*UN commanders visit permanent mission of Bangladesh
*
DHAKA, June 17, 2015 (BSS) - Seventeen Force Commanders of all the current UN Peacekeeping missions attended a reception on Tuesday at the permanent mission of Bangladesh, said a release received here today.

The commanders have been attending a four-day long heads of Military Component Conference titled "Performance: A Command Responsibly" that started yesterday at the UN headquarters to enhancing performance of the overall peacekeeping operations.

The permanent representative of Bangladesh to the UN Dr A K Abdul Momen said that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina attaches a very high priority in the UN peacekeeping efforts and had responded promptly and positively to the UN's call for more peacekeepers as a trusted partner of the UN in the field of peacekeeping. 

The defence adviser of the permanent mission Brig. General AKM Akhtaruzzaman made a presentation at the inaugural day on "Troop Contributing Country's Perspective".

Defence advisors in the permanent missions of various countries including the US, India, Italy, the UK, Canada and Germany also attended the reception.

News Details


*President parade held at BAF academy*

JESSORE, June 17, 2015 (BSS)- President Parade of Summer Graduation-2015 marking the commissioning of 71 Flight Cadet Course and Direct Entry-2015 Officer Cadet Course of Bangladesh Air Force (BAF) was held at the BAF Academy here today.

Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal Abu Esrar attended the ceremony as the chief guest. He reviewed the smartly turned-out parade and took salute at the impressive march past. He handed over trophies, certificates and flying badges among the Flight Cadets and Officer Cadets.

Flight Cadet Wing under Officer Adeeb Adnan Neil was presented with the coveted "Sword of Honour" for his best all round performance in 71 Flight Cadet Course. He was also awarded with "Bir Sreshto Flight Lieutenant Matiur Rahman Trophy" for his best performance in Flying Training. 

Flight Cadet Md Imtiaz Ahmed received "Commandant's Trophy" for his best performance in General Service Training while Flight Cadet Saima Mosharof received "Chief of Air Staff's Trophy" for his best all round performance in 71 Flight Cadet Course (Ground Branch). 

Two Officers of GD (N) Branch have also received Flying Badges on the occasion. Number one Squadron was adjudged the Champion Squadron for summer term and handed over with Academy Colour. Mentionable that in this ceremony two Naval Officers have also received flying badges on completion of flying training from BAF Academy.

Addressing on the occasion, the Chief of Air Staff said, "It is the demand of time to take Bangladesh to higher heights of development and prosperity by facing the challenges of the rapidly changing world and you would be the pioneer of that movement. 

"Keeping the commitment and resoluteness of twenty first century, long term development plan of BAF 'Forces Goal-2030' has been composed with visionary guidance of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina." 

"In that process, BAF has already inducted various modern aircraft, Air Defence Radar and other sophisticated technology," Air Marshal Abu Esrar said, adding that such inductions made BAF an effective, efficient and modern Air Force. 

But to develop further maximum and judicious use and maintenance of those resources are to be ensured, he mentioned. 



I do believe that the name and fame of this renowned Academy can be 
maintained through true application of the training you have achieved from this academy, he added. 

A total of 31 Flight Cadets including 13 female cadets were commissioned this time. Flight Cadet Wing Under Officer Adeeb Adnan Neil commanded the parade. On completion of parade a spectacular Fly Past involving different types of aircraft of Bangladesh Air Force Academy was displayed.

Earlier on his arrival at the ceremony, Chief of Air Staff was received by Air Commodore M Shafiqul Alam, Commandant Bangladesh Air Force Academy. 

Among others, Diplomats from different countries, High officials of Army, Navy and Air Force, invited High Civil Officials and guardians of the graduating cadets were present on the occasion.

News Details


*Bangladesh, Lanka media for multi-cultural harmony, political peace: Inu*

DHAKA, June 18, 2015 (BSS) - Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu, MP, on the second day of his current visit to Sri Lanka met Minister for Urban Development, Water Supply and Drainage Rauf Hakeem of the host country and discussed issues of multi-cultural harmony and political peace, according to information received in Dhaka.

Hakeem is the president of the Sri Lankan Muslim Congress, while Inu is the president of the Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal (JASHOD), both are coalition partners in their respective countries. 

They both agreed upon the need to confront religious extremism, militancy and terrorism, which they felt was a precondition for peace and development. 

Earlier in the day the Bangladesh minister visited Sri Lanka's state-run television "Rupavani".

Yesterday (Wednesday), Inu met the Sri Lankan Minister for Mass Media and Information, Gayantha Karunathilaka, and both sides agreed to sign protocols regarding cooperation among the state-owned news agencies, radio and television of the two countries.

They also decided that the media must be kept free from religious bigotry. 

The visit of Hasanul Haq Inu is the first by a Bangladesh minister after President Maithripala Sirisena was elected to office on January 8, this year.

News Details


*Law Minister attends 'octopus conference' in France*

DHAKA, June 17, 2015 (BSS) - Law, Justice and Parliamentary Affairs Minister Anisul Huq attended Octopus Conference, the international event on cyber crime, held at Strasbourg, France. 

Huq attended the 3-day conference that began today on an invitation from the Council of Europe, said an official release. 

The Octopus conference 2015 is being held at the Council of Europe Building, Strasbourg, with a view to strengthening the rule of law in cyberspace and reinforcing international cooperation against cyber crime. 

Nearly 300 representatives from 80 countries around the world including France, Netherlands, UK, USA, German, Japan and Sri Lanka are attending the conference. 

Cybercrime experts from all regions of the world will seek solutions to protect society and the rights of individuals in Cyberspace. They will specially examine the issue of protecting the children against online sexual violence. 

Besides, they will also address capacity building on cybercrime and electronic evidence, radicalization on the internet and the protection of victims.

News Details


*PM leaves London for home*

LONDON, June 17, 2015 (BSS) - Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina left London this afternoon for home after wrapping up her six-day visit to the United Kingdom (UK). 

Bangladesh Biman flight-BG-016 carrying the Prime Minister and members of her entourage left Heathrow International Airport at 7.20 pm local time (12.20 pm BST). 

Bangladesh High Commissioner to the UK Md Abdul Hannan, senior officials of Bangladesh Embassy in London and Europe Awami League leaders saw the Prime Minister off at the airport. 

The flight is scheduled to reach at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport at 11.10 am (BST) via Osmani International Airport in Sylhet after one-hour stopover there.

During her stay in the British capital, the Prime Minister was accorded a civic reception by Awami League, UK chapter at the Park Lane Hotel on June 14. She also joined a reception hosted by Keith Vaz, chairman of All Party Parliamentary Group on Bangladesh in the House of Commons. 

The Prime Minister visited the British Parliament on June 16 and enjoyed the maiden speech of her niece and Labour Party MP Tulip Rezwana Siddique in the House of Commons.

News Details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Matarbarhi deep sea port work to start ‘next year’*

*



*
Japan is set to start construction work at Matarbarhi, site of a proposed deep seaport in Cox’s Bazar district off the southeastern coast of Bangladesh, by ‘early next year’.

Sources at the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) confirmed that the work will possibly start as early as January 2016 at Matarbarhi in Maheshkhali Upazila.

The port will have a draft of around 18 metres, more than two to three times that available in Bangladesh’s existing ports in Chittagong and Mongla.

The poor draft means bigger ships have to offload cargo in deep sea, which is then carried by lighterage vessels to the ports.

That means higher port handling expenditure and that plays into the competitiveness of Bangladesh’s exports.

JICA is already financing Tk 290 billion of the Tk 360 billion project to build a 1200 megawatt coal-based power plant at Maheshkhali—the country’s most expensive power project so far.

Bangladesh government okayed the 'Matarbarhi 2x600 Megawatt Ultra Super Critical Coal Fired Power Project' in August last year.

In January this year, the Prime Minister’s Office (PMO) first confirmed the possibility of selecting Matarbarhi as an alternative site for the much-talked-about deep seaport project at Maheshkhali’s Sonadia.

China had earlier offered to built a deep sea port at Sonadia and an agreement was expected during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina’s visit to Beijing last year.

But that did not happen and there was much speculation that someone other than China may be in consideration for the project.

But after the PMO discussed considering another site for a deep seaport, officials quickly checked on Matarbarhi’s viability.

In February, chief executive officer of Deep Seaport Cell Captain Shariful Ahsan was accompanied by a secretary of Prime Minister’s Office on a visit to Matarbarhi to check on the viability of the proposed project.

During the visit, they also checked the land records of Matarbarhi.

In April, Finance Minister AMA Muhith announced Japan was “very much interested” to build the proposed deep seaport at Matarbarhi.

After Japan’s interest, China has decided not to compete with Japan in bidding process for the Matarbarhi port, he said.

“China is now not interested in the Matarbarhi project as Japan has shown the interest. The Chinese authorities do not want to take part in the bidding race against Japan,” Muhith told reporters after meeting Chinese ambassador in Bangladesh Ma Mingqiang.

Muhith said the ambassador was “happy since China had got the construction work of Padma Bridge and are looking for investment opportunities in Bangladesh telecommunications sector".

“The winning of Karnaphuli tunnel construction work has also satisfied them,” Muhith commented.

Sonadia not given up

But officials at the Bangladesh planning ministry say the Sonadia project has not been given up.

“Discussions on the Sonadia project is on and have not been called off. But the Matarbarhi deep sea port project has picked up speed and work may start early next year,” said a planning ministry official.

But he did not wish to be named, on the grounds that he was not officially authorised to speak to the media.

But he said that global media reports projecting the Sonadia-Matarbarhi issue as China-Japan competition is ‘not quite correct’.

“One project may happen before another because there are less controversial issues involved. But it is not correct to say Bangladesh is just considering one deep sea port and that there is space for only one deep sea port,” the official said.

Matarbarhi and Sonadia are 25 kilometres apart and experts say two ports in these locations could well help Bangladesh save on transport and logistics infrastructure development to work them.

"Funding is the issue. If we have funding for two ports on our terms, why not," said the planning ministry official.

In June, Bangladesh Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan had cited ‘lack of funds’ for the delay in going ahead with the Sonadia project.

Bangladesh has not built a new seaport since it became an independent nation in 1971 by breaking away from Pakistan.

But its economy has grown sharply in recent years, recording an average annual GDP growth of 6 percent.

Its exports, especially ready-made garments, have increased at great pace.

State Minister for Finance And Planning MA Mannan has been on record saying Bangladesh is game for both the Sonadia and the Matarbarhi ports.

"Matarbarhi would be used mostly for handling coal imports to supply power plants, while Sonadia would be a full-fledged deep-sea port,” he has said recently.

“Bangladesh needs new ports, not one but many, at the rate its economy is expanding. And all its new ports have to be deep-sea ports as otherwise they cannot take in huge container vessels and that means higher handling costs,” says Bikram Sarkar, former chairman of Calcutta Port Trust and a known expert on the subject.

“Chittagong is like Calcutta, both British time ports. Much as we are considering a deep seaport at Sagar Island, Bangladesh is considering deep sea ports off the Cox’s Bazar coast,” Sarkar told bdnews24.com.

Specially, if Bangladesh's ports are going to be used for transshipment of goods between India's mainland and its land-locked Northeast, he added.

Matarbarhi deep sea port work to start ‘next year’ - bdnews24.com



*Bangladesh-Russia political relations are on a ‘high trajectory’, says Putin’s deputy foreign minister*

*



*

The Russian deputy foreign minister has said their current political relation with Bangladesh is on a ‘high trajectory’, as both sides have agreed to sign an agreement exempting visas for each other’s diplomats and officials.

Morgulov Igor Vladimirovich and his Bangladesh counterpart Md Shahriar Alam were holding bilateral meetings in Moscow on Tuesday.

The foreign ministry said both sides had agreed to sign an agreement waving visas for diplomatic and official passport holders “to strengthen the bilateral relations further”.

The bilateral meeting discussed a whole range of issues and stressed early signing of pending agreements on trade, economic, media, educational, scientific, technical, and defence cooperation.

Alam thanked Russia for its continued support to the government of the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

The deputy foreign minister said Hasina’s official visit to the Russian Federation in January 2013 greatly “boosted relations”.

Russia is also helping Bangladesh to set up a nuclear power plants at Rooppur.

Both ministers discussed the proposed ‘Intergovernmental Commission on Political, Economic, Trade and Science & Technology’.

The Bangladesh side conveyed the government’s decision, in principle, to sign the agreement.

The Russian side proposed that the Commission could be co-chaired by the Bangladesh foreign minister like the Russia-Japan Intergovernmental Commission, where the Japanese foreign minister is the co-chair.


President Vladimir Putin’s team pressed for an early signing of the same, and Bangladesh promised immediate steps.

Russia welcomed the proposed visit of the Bangladesh foreign secretary to Moscow and suggested a date to be fixed later in the year after September for foreign secretary-level talks.

It responded positively to Bangladesh’s proposal for reciprocal exchange of land for the Bangladesh Embassy in Moscow.

The deputy minister underscored the historic value of the property, as Bangladesh’s founding father Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman had stayed at the present embassy residence during his maiden visit to the then Soviet Union in 1972.

Bangladesh allotted a suitable piece of land for the Russian Embassy premises in Dhaka’s diplomatic zone long ago.

They also exchanged ideas on the possibility of establishing direct Moscow-Dhaka flights to encourage more people-to-people contact for enhanced business, trade, cultural exchanges.

The state minister later led the Bangladesh delegation to the St Petersburg International Economic Forum 2015 (SPIEF 2015), known as Russian Davos, where a group of Bangladesh businessmen was included.


He also held meetings with leaders of the Russian Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Association of Textile and Garments and Light Industries Manufacturers’ Association, and Importers of Jute/Jute Products.

The meetings heard that a large portion of Bangladesh apparel products entered the Russian market through third European countries like Germany and Italy.

Alam highlighted the payment arrangements constraints that are apparently hindering the targeted $ 1 billion two-way trade.

He asked for assistance from the Russian side to arrange an “Advising Office” to secure bank guarantee for transactions relating to bilateral trade.

The state minister hosted a lunch to pay tribute to the Russian Navy veterans at St Petersburg, who were engaged in demining the Chittagong Port from 1972-74 following the Liberation War.

The bilateral relations began in 1971 when the then Soviet Union stood by the side of Bangladesh’s freedom fighters in their struggle against Pakistan.

The Communist Russia extended its support to the newborn country at the United Nations in 1971 and helped to restore and develop its war-ravaged economy.


Alam promised to extend all cooperation for translating a memoire titled ‘Chittagong Port Comes into Life Again’, written by two of the veterans namely VP Kazurin and VA Malchanov, into English and Bangla.

He also hosted a dinner to celebrate the glory of a young Bangladesh-origin Russian gymnast Margarita Mamoon, who is currently the Russian National Champion as well as European Champion in the rhythmic gymnastics category.

She is currently ranked world number one in that category.

Her father Abdullah Al Mamoon Shipar is from Durgapur Upazilla in Rajshahi.


Bangladesh-Russia political relations are on a ‘high trajectory’, says Putin’s deputy foreign minister - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Dhaka, Bangkok to work to stop human trafficking*

DHAKA, June 25, 2015 (BSS) - Bangladesh and Thailand will work together to stop human trafficking, smuggling and illegal migration and promote regional connectivity, culture and tourism for the benefit of the two Asian nations. 

The views were expressed at the first ever Foreign Office Consultations (FOC) held at State Guest House Padma between Bangladesh and Thailand this morning. 

Foreign Secretary M. Shahidul Haque and his Thai counterpart Norachit Sinhaseni led their respective sides in the FOC where the entire gamut of bilateral, regional and international issues was discussed elaborately. 

Later at a joint press briefing, Shahidul Haque said both the countries need some technical cooperation along with sharing of information to stop human trafficking, smuggling and illegal migration. 

Describing the meeting as a "very fruitful, constructive and result-oriented one, he said trade, investment, market access of Bangladesh products to Thai market, road, air and seaports connectivity, employment, cooperation in defence, culture and sports and in regional fora like BIMSTEC, ARF, ASEM came up in the discussion prominently. 

He said Bangladesh and Thailand are now thinking of linking BCIM (Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar) with other Asean countries to have greater connectivity with increased and smooth flow of trade ensuring benefits for all. 

"Naturally, in the BCIM discussion, we haven't looked at those possibilities. But we thought it's time that we should also look for how to go beyond BCIM to get linked with other similar connectivity that already exist," he added.

The foreign secretary said that both the countries discussed the matter for the first time and decided to form a joint working group on connectivity to look at the possibilities on road connectivity. 

Earlier, Norachit Sinhaseni described the East-West and North South corridors which end in Kunming, China. 

"East West corridor and North South corridor are hub of Asean connectivity," he said adding that East West corridor runs from a deep seaport from Vietnam which passes through into Laos and from it connects with Thailand linking China. The second one runs through Singapore all the way to Malaysia and up to Kunming, China. 

*He said many of the agreements and MoUs discussed in the FOC will be signed at the 7th Joint Commission meeting at the Foreign Ministers level expected to be held in November this year. *

*The discussions on signing deals and MoUs on road, coastal shipping connecting Chittagong and Mongla ports and tourism are now in an advance stage, he said adding that draft MoUs have been exchanged.*


*Regarding trade cooperation, the Thai Foreign Secretary said that they have granted duty free, quota free market access for 6998 Bangladeshi products while 15 more are under consideration as they go for review in every two years. *

The two countries also decided to exempt visa for diplomatic passport holders while exemption for official passport holders will be discussed further. "People-to-people contact is very important." 

Responding to a query, Shahidul Haque said that in the meeting Bangladesh sought Thai investment in the country's food processing, energy, tourism and health sectors.

"We'll be hosting 1st joint working group on investment and back to back joint investment group on health sector in the later part of this year," he added. 

In the meeting, both the sides, agreed to sign MoU between BSTI and Thai Industrial Standard Institute to facilitate trade cooperation and Thai investment to Bangladesh. About recruitment of Bangladeshi workers in Thai labour market, the Thai Foreign Secretary said there is recognition from both sides and it is a question of demand and supply. 

*He said they have a plan to recruit Bangladeshi workers for two sectors - construction and fisheries-but their priority is now to complete legalization of 1.6 million migrants most from their neighboring countries. *

Earlier on Wednesday, a nine-member Thai delegation led by Thai Permanent Secretary for Foreign Affairs (Foreign Secretary) Norachit Sinhaseni arrived here to participate in the first ever Foreign Office Consultations (FOC) between Bangladesh and Thailand.

News Details


*Poland to reopen its mission in Dhaka*

DHAKA, June 25, 2015 (BSS) - Polish President Bronislaw Komorowski has expressed his gratitude to Bangladesh for taking a very pragmatic decision to reopen the embassy in Warsaw and assured that the East European nation would reciprocate by reopening its embassy in Dhaka.

"It was only natural and obvious that Poland would reciprocate by reopening its embassy in Dhaka," he said while newly-appointed Bangladesh Ambassador to Poland presented his letter of credence to him at the Presidential Palace in the Polish capital of Warsaw. 

Komorowski reiterated that the Polish government was reviewing its diplomatic representation abroad and it has already realized that there should be more representation in Asia, according to a message received here today. Ambassador Rahman conveyed the gratitude of the government and the people of Bangladesh to the Polish president for extending unwavering support during Bangladesh's War of Independence in 1971. 

He said that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had expressed her admiration to the present Polish leadership as Poland has amplified its global role to match its growing economic strength. 

The Polish President expressed his gratitude to the Bangladesh Prime Minister for her gracious comment. Immediately after the ceremony, Ambassador Rahman laid a floral wreath at the tomb of the unknown soldiers in Warsaw.

After the Guard of Honour by a smartly turned out contingent of the Polish Military at the Presidential Courtyard, Ambassador Mahfuzur Rahman was received by the Polish President Bronislaw Komorowski at the Raspberry Room of the Malinowa Hall of the Belvedere Palace. 

The Polish Chief of Protocol, the Foreign Secretary and the Undersecretary of the President's Office were present during the ceremony. Later, Ambassador Rahman called on Polish Foreign Secretary Katarzyna Kacperczyk and discussed the possible areas of cooperation between the two countries including higher studies, ICT, shipbuilding and enhancing people-to-people contact. 

Kacperczyk said that there should be exchange of high level visits between the two countries in order to give prominence to the growing relationship.

News Details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Deal signed with Chinese firm to construct Karnaphuli tunnel*

The Road Transport and Bridges Ministry on Tuesday signed a US$ 705 million deal with a Chinese firm to implement the multi-lane dream tunnel beneath the Karnaphuli River in Chittagong.

Road Transport and Bridges Secretary MAN Siddique and Chairman of China Communication Construction Company Ltd (CCCCL) Liu Qitao inked the deal in Beijing, said an official here.

Road Transport and Bridges Ministerof Bangladesh Obaidul Quader, Chinese Transport Minister Yang Chuantag, Chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on foreign ministry Dipu Moni were present at the signing ceremony.

Before the signing, a bilateral meeting was held between the two countries with the two ministers leading their respective side.

At the meeting, Obaidul Quader said Karnaphuli Tunnel is a dream project for the people of Chittagong region. The economy of Chittagong as well as the economy of the country would have a boost once the project is implemented.

He thanked the Chinese government for their investment and finance in various sectors, including road, bridge, power and agriculture in Bangladesh.

On 9 June last year, Bangladesh and China signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on construction of a tunnel under the Karnaphuli River.

Bangladesh expects that the tunnel, once implemented, would to give a boost to the national economy helping the country fetch a high volume of investment.

It is expected that it would create new avenues of economic activities over tourism industry, industrial parks, special economic zones, deep seaport, new power plants, LNG terminal and Asian Highway.

The construction of the tunnel would begin by December this year and is likely to be completed in four years.


Deal signed with Chinese firm to construct Karnaphuli tunnel



*BCIM getting momentum*

China and India are adding fresh momentum to the establishment of the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar (BCIM) economic corridor, which is expected to develop gradually before more ambitious goals are achieved, says The Hindu.

Reportedly, Chinese officials acknowledge that unlike in the past, when it was perceived to be dragging its feet, India is now showing enthusiasm over the project, which will link Kolkata with Kunming, the capital of China’s Yunnan province, passing through Myanmar and Bangladesh, with Mandalay and Dhaka among the focal points.

“The focus on linking provinces and States - in this case, Yunnan and West Bengal - seems to have given a new impulse to galvanising the plan,” wrote the Indian newspaper.

The Hindu report titled “China, India fast-track BCIM economic corridor project” said the main artery of the 2,800-km, K (Kolkata)-2-K (Kunming) corridor is nearly ready. A stretch of less than 200 km, from Kalewa to Monywa in Myanmar, needs to be upgraded as an all-weather road, it added.

The corridor is said to be providing access to sea for India’s north-eastern states.

The report quoted, deputy director-general at the International Regional Cooperation Office of Yunnan, Jin Cheng as saying that the main artery of the 2,800-km, K (Kolkata)-2-K (Kunming) corridor is nearly ready.

“The second is the segment between Silchar in Assam and Imphal in Manipur, which India is upgrading,” he was quoted to have said.

The Hindu report said from the West Bengal capital, the corridor will head towards Benapole, a border crossing town in Bangladesh. After passing through Dhaka and Sylhet, it is said to be re-entering the Indian territory near Silchar in Assam.

The rest of the passage will be connected with Imphal and then pass through the India-built Tamu-Kalewa friendship road in Myanmar, according to the report.

“Mandalay will be the next focal point of the corridor before the road enters Yunnan, after crossing Lashio and Muse in Myanmar,” it said.

The Chinese stretch extends from Ruili before reaching Kunming through Longling and Dali, the report listed.

It added that the central corridor can be connected with two supplementary passages to the north and the south.

However, the report pointed out, this route is problematic because it enters a small portion of Arunachal Pradesh over which India and China have a territorial dispute.

A part of this stretch is also described as insurgency-prone, and therefore unsafe.

The Chinese official reportedly acknowledged that one of the strategic factors driving the corridor was reduction of reliance on the Straits of Malacca, militarily dominated by the US

BCIM getting momentum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

I think that BCIM should go through Cox's Bazaar and then via Sittwe, Meiktila, Mandalay in Myanmar on to Kunming.

Routing BCIM through NW India (Silchar, Manipur, Aizawl) will only benefit Indian Transit needs to develop NW Indian economy and help Indian military logistics - from which Bangladesh gains nothing. Typical of Bhartiya Kutneeti.

Going through Cox's Bazaar, Sittwe and then Mandalay to Kunming is a lot more convenient and faster. See below.

This is what Indians are suggesting and promoting.






This (link below) is what is actually more beneficial to Bangladesh because it provides a much shorter route to connect to Mandalay via Sittwe south of Cox's Bazaar. Once the Rakhine problems subside (Indian Govt. conspiracy) then we can easily bypass India to connect to China.
Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Further - the Chinese have already approached Bangladesh Govt. with CTG to CXB 4-lane highway proposal sometime ago and it maybe close to being implemented. With the implementation of DAC-CTG 4 Lane highway, we will have 4 lane all the way from DAC to CXB (in effect all the way to BD-Myanmar border.

Also - CXB airport is being upgraded to Int'l standard.


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladeshi Physicist Leads Discovery of Massless Particle with Promise for Next-Gen Electronics*​
*



*
M Zahid Hasan (pictured) and his research group researched and simulated dozens of crystal structures before finding the one suitable for holding Weyl fermions. Once fashioned, the crystals were loaded into this two-story device known as a scanning tunneling spectromicroscope to ensure that they matched theoretical specifications. Located in the Laboratory for Topological Quantum Matter and Spectroscopy in Princeton's Jadwin Hall, the spectromicroscope is cooled to near absolute zero and suspended from the ceiling to prevent even atom-sized vibrations. Photo by Danielle Alio/ Office of Communications, Princeton University

A Bangladeshi physicist of Princeton University led an international team to the discovery of an elusive massless particle theorised 85 years ago.

The particle could give rise to faster and more efficient electronics because of its unusual ability to behave as matter and antimatter inside a crystal, quoting a new research a report was published on the university website.

"The physics of the Weyl fermion are so strange, there could be many things that arise from this particle that we're just not capable of imagining now," said corresponding author M Zahid Hasan, a Princeton professor of physics who led the research team.

Among two sons and a daughter, Hasan is the eldest of parents Rahmat Ali and Nadira Begum. His father is a lawyer and mother, a housewife.

He did his SSC and HSC from Dhanmondi Government Boys High School and Dhaka College respectively. His bright results put him on the merit list, reports Bangla daily Prothom Alo.

Hasan studied in The University of Texas at Austin, United States, got his PhD from Stanford University. After completing his degree there he joined Princeton University as a lecturer. At present he is a Professor of Physics with a specific interest on the field of Quantum Condensed Matter Physics at the university, the Bangla daily said.

The researchers reported in the journal 'Science' (July 16) - the first observation of Weyl fermions, which, if applied to next-generation electronics, could allow for a nearly free and efficient flow of electricity in electronics, and thus greater power, especially for computers, the researchers suggest.

More here.


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Ahead of both India and Pakistan in Global Peace Index Ranking - news report by 'The Independent'.

*Optimistic rating in the Global Peace Index*

That Bangladesh is the third most peaceful country in South Asia is a heartening piece of information. A report on this appeared in the media on June 27. Bhutan and Nepal secured the first and second positions in the regional rating. But Bangladesh is found ahead of Sri Lanka, India, Pakistan and Afghanistan in the peace ranking. Bangladesh is even ahead of the United States as its overall ranking is 94 while Bangladesh’s is 84. The people of Bangladesh can take pride from this rating both in regional and global contexts. 

The annual report of the Australia-based global organization Institute for Economics and Peace ‘Global Peace Index’ (GPI) revealed this piece of information. The index shows that the world is becoming increasingly divided with some countries enjoying unprecedented levels of peace and prosperity while others have become hotbeds of violence and conflict.

Brutal killings of people in droves in bomb attacks by extremist and intolerant elements, even in mosques, in Pakistan make newspaper headlines very often. The situation in Afghanistan is worse. Atrocities by Taliban there is a never-ending menace. 

Taking all these into consideration, Bangladeshis have reason to feel gratified. Religious extremism in Bangladesh has been kept within control. Credit goes to the government for its tough stand against militancy and terrorism. Over the past few years Bangladesh witnessed remarkable economic growth. All these are positive aspects. Utilizing the peaceful conditions our country can take greater strides toward economic development.

Vigilance should be maintained so that under no circumstances extremist forces and terrorists can raise their ugly heads to destroy prevailing peace and stability in our country. A national consensus must be forged for protecting the core interests of the country at all costs and particularly with the aim of maintaining the present peaceful conditions. 

The major political parties can come forward with a unity of views in this regard.

Vision of Humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

CEO of Magnito Digital Limited awarded one of 
'Asia’s Most Influential Digital Media Professionals'​




Riyad Shahir Ahmed Husain, CEO of Magnito Digital Limited, one of the country’s leading digital advertising agencies, has recently been awarded the citation, one of “Asia’s Most Influential Digital Media Professionals” at the 24th Edition of the World Brand Congress, held at the Pan Pacific, Singapore on August 11 and 12.

The World Brand Congress is an annual event to celebrate and explore the power of brand building. It is a meeting place for business leaders and influential marketing organisations from across the globe. The theme for this year’s World Brand Congress was, “If not now, when?”

The keynote speaker at the event was Frederique Covington, international marketing director of Twitter Asia Pacific. Some of the other speakers included Damien Cummings, global head of digital marketing, Standard Chartered Bank, Aseem Puri, brand director, Unilever Asia and Nilesh Shah, chief marketing officer, GE Healthcare.

- See more at: CEO of Magnito Digital Limited awarded one of 'Asia’s Most Influential Digital Media Professionals' | Dhaka Tribune


----------



## Bilal9

*Students make fuel-efficient cars*

*



*

In a first for Bangladesh, engineering students competed in designing and manufacturing fuel-efficient cars in a unique competition in Dhaka on Friday.

Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and Department of Mechanical Engineering of the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) jointly organised the ‘ECORUN 2013’ to promote the fuel efficient cars in Bangladesh.

The BUET team MARCUS stood first, in the three-wheeler category, followed by the Rajshahi University of Engineering Technology’s (RUET) AVENGERS while Chittagong University of Engineering Technology’s (CUET) XR WAGON came out third.

In the four-wheeler category, BUET’s NYPTA 8 stood first while CUET’s PROTOTYPE became second and RUET’s GRAFINGE third.

According to a JICA media release, 15 teams from six engineering universities and colleges contested in the event aimed to promote vehicles that do not emit pollutants.

Commerce Minister Ghulam Muhammed Quader distributed prizes among the winners.

“It must continue. It (eco-friendly cars) is very necessary for our environment,” he said encouraging participants to organise such events on their own interest as well.

ECORUN is a Japanese concept of fuel-efficient car design that focuses on ‘distance per liter fuel, not speed’.

JICA Overseas Cooperation Volunteer Toshiya Okawara first introduced the concept in Bangladesh in 2011, helping Barisal Technical School and College students to make two cars.

JICA Chief Representative Takao Toda has witnessed a lot of improvements since then.

He expected that by improving bit by bit, all the teams that ‘failed or succeeded’ will create their own success stories and inspire others.

He was hopeful that young engineers will take their own initiative next time and continue this ‘noble and creative’ event.

The Convener of ECORUN 2013 National Steering Committee Professor Md Ehsan said they would try to organize such ‘ECORUN’ every year considering both fuel efficiency and market needs of Bangladesh.

“Someday cars made in Bangladesh will rule the vehicle world and ECORUN will be the first step towards that road,” he said.

Organizers say the contest enabled students as well as engineers to become part of an instant workforce for the car-making industries as they designed and made the vehicles all by themselves.

WALTON sponsored 150 CC engines for the competition.


----------



## bongbang

*OIC secy gen meets FM*

DHAKA: The visiting secretary general of Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) Iyad Ameen Madani meet foreign minister AH Mahmood Ali in foreign affairs ministry Sunday afternoon.

The foreign minister welcomed the secretary general on his second visit to Bangladesh.

He referred to the historic decision of the Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman to join the organization and reaffirmed Bangladesh’s commitment to the fundamental principles of the OIC both in pursuing political solidarity of Muslim Ummah and in promoting cooperation among member states in economic, social, cultural, educational and other vital fields of activities.

The minister expressed the hope that the secretary general would play a proactive role in addressing the developmental and environmental challenges of OIC member states and that OIC should evolve into an effective mouthpiece for articulating the concerns of the member states and stronger voice on such issues in various global forums.

During the call, the secretary general paid tribute to Bangladesh for her constructive role in OIC endeavors for peace and development in the Muslim world.

He expressed particular appreciation for Bangladesh’s consistent support for the cause of Palestine that lies at the core of OIC agenda.

Madani pledged all-out efforts for further enhancement of the existing cooperation between Bangladesh and OIC in various fields.

He also exchanged views with the FM on developments in the regional and international arena, particularly in the Muslim world.

Madani took the opportunity of the meeting to brief Mahmood Ali on the recent developments within the Islamic Ummah and had consultations with him on the Secretary General's initiatives, projects and steps.

The meeting also gave them the occasion to discuss implementation of various resolutions of OIC and holding of various summit-level meetings.

However, Madani is leading a six-member delegation on a three-day official visit to Bangladesh from August 22. He also visited ICDDRB and appreciated the work of the centre of excellence that Bangladesh has developed over the years.

OIC is the second largest international organization (after the UN) that groups together 57 Muslim-majority countries spread over four Continents.

The Organization’s main objective is to protect and promote the interests of the Islamic Ummah in the spirit of promoting international peace and harmony among various peoples of the world.

OIC secy gen meets FM


----------



## Bilal9

Local Bilingual Search Engine launched,

Resumeet.com - Information Directory and Local Search of Bangladesh


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh arranges first cruise line for cruises to Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, a relative novelty in the subcontinent. Video is hard to download at times - getting a lot of hits locally 






Probably going to be the Superstar Gemini - but don't quote me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

*Annual license to become mandatory for keeping birds in Bangladesh*
Moinul Hoque Chowdhury, bdnews24.com

Published: 2015-09-26 10:57:45.0 BdST Updated: 2015-09-26 17:40:14.0 BdST












*Those looking to keep a pet bird at home will henceforth need an annual license to do that in Bangladesh.*

*And those who rear birds and trade in them will not be able to do that without a trade license.

A new set of guidelines will now make it mandatory for all those keeping birds and trading in them to first secure a license renewable every year.

The draft of the guidelines is ready and a gazette notification on it will be issued once the cabinet clears it, says Forest and Environment secretary Kamal Uddin Ahmad.

The “Pet Bird management guidelines 2015" stipulates a year in prison and a highest fine of Tk 50,000 if one fails to keep a pet bird or trade in birds without a license.

The department of forests and environment has already drawn up guidelines on rearing of crocodiles and elephants and those managing snake farms. The concerned ministries have cleared those guidelines.

The forest department proposes an annual license for all those rearing animals as pets or for trade.

"These guidelines are being drawn up within the framework of the law meant to protect wildlife and ensure bio-diversity. We are just waiting for vetting by the law ministry," Kamal Uddin Ahmad told bdnews24.com.

Wildlife Trust Bangladesh (WTB) Chief Excutive Prof Anwarul Islam welcomed the move as 'timely'.

He told bdnews24.com "The rampant trade in birds can be prevented by implementing these guidelines. It would be possible to create public opinion to protect endangered bird species."







*

*Pet birds at home 

Those who keep birds at home or else and rear them as pets will not be allowed to keep more than 100 birds. Those who rear birds for trade will need 'no objection' certificate from the Forest department.

Export of birds will be possible through major airports of the country but they can only be imported through Dhaka's Shahjalal airport.

Those trading in pet birds will have to pay a license fee of Tk 2000, those keeping birds at home Tk 1000 for an annual license , those running bird farms Tk 3000 for the same and those involved in export and import of birds will have to pay Tk 5000 for the necessary license.







*

*Elephants

A license is also a must now for those keeping an elephant as a pet or for use in circus and for transporting goods like logs.

A 'grazing permit' is mandatory if the elephant has to be taken into a government forest.

A 'tag' in the ear is a must for all tamed elephants -- if a newborn elephant is not 'tagged' within three months of its birth, it will be considered government property.

Those rearing an elephant will have to pay an annual license fee of TK 20,000.

Crocodiles and snakes

A license fee of TK 100,000 will have to be paid for maintaining a crocodile farm within the limits of a municipality or city corporation. For a similar farm in other areas, the license fee has been fixed at Tk 50,000.

A similar amount will have to be paid for a license fee for maintaining snake farms.

Snake farms will have to be maintained in concrete buildings and all relevant activities will have to be performed with great care to avoid deaths. A brick wall at least eight feet high and a barbed wire fence at least three feet high will have to be constructed around the snake farm.

Forest department's wildlife conservator Tapan Kumar De told bdnews24.com that some such guidelines had been issued before.

"But we needed a new set of guidelines to enforce the amended Wildlife protection law , specially the license fee provisions and those stipulating punishment for violations," he said. 

He said the guidelines can be enforced after a gazette notification.
*
Pretty good development in my opinion, not only does this cut down on health hazards but, also protects the welfare and environmental value of the animal. **

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

SHK said:


> *Annual license to become mandatory for keeping birds in Bangladesh*
> Moinul Hoque Chowdhury, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2015-09-26 10:57:45.0 BdST Updated: 2015-09-26 17:40:14.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Those looking to keep a pet bird at home will henceforth need an annual license to do that in Bangladesh.*
> 
> *And those who rear birds and trade in them will not be able to do that without a trade license.
> 
> A new set of guidelines will now make it mandatory for all those keeping birds and trading in them to first secure a license renewable every year.
> 
> The draft of the guidelines is ready and a gazette notification on it will be issued once the cabinet clears it, says Forest and Environment secretary Kamal Uddin Ahmad.
> 
> The “Pet Bird management guidelines 2015" stipulates a year in prison and a highest fine of Tk 50,000 if one fails to keep a pet bird or trade in birds without a license.
> 
> The department of forests and environment has already drawn up guidelines on rearing of crocodiles and elephants and those managing snake farms. The concerned ministries have cleared those guidelines.
> 
> The forest department proposes an annual license for all those rearing animals as pets or for trade.
> 
> "These guidelines are being drawn up within the framework of the law meant to protect wildlife and ensure bio-diversity. We are just waiting for vetting by the law ministry," Kamal Uddin Ahmad told bdnews24.com.
> 
> Wildlife Trust Bangladesh (WTB) Chief Excutive Prof Anwarul Islam welcomed the move as 'timely'.
> 
> He told bdnews24.com "The rampant trade in birds can be prevented by implementing these guidelines. It would be possible to create public opinion to protect endangered bird species."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Pet birds at home
> 
> Those who keep birds at home or else and rear them as pets will not be allowed to keep more than 100 birds. Those who rear birds for trade will need 'no objection' certificate from the Forest department.
> 
> Export of birds will be possible through major airports of the country but they can only be imported through Dhaka's Shahjalal airport.
> 
> Those trading in pet birds will have to pay a license fee of Tk 2000, those keeping birds at home Tk 1000 for an annual license , those running bird farms Tk 3000 for the same and those involved in export and import of birds will have to pay Tk 5000 for the necessary license.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Elephants
> 
> A license is also a must now for those keeping an elephant as a pet or for use in circus and for transporting goods like logs.
> 
> A 'grazing permit' is mandatory if the elephant has to be taken into a government forest.
> 
> A 'tag' in the ear is a must for all tamed elephants -- if a newborn elephant is not 'tagged' within three months of its birth, it will be considered government property.
> 
> Those rearing an elephant will have to pay an annual license fee of TK 20,000.
> 
> Crocodiles and snakes
> 
> A license fee of TK 100,000 will have to be paid for maintaining a crocodile farm within the limits of a municipality or city corporation. For a similar farm in other areas, the license fee has been fixed at Tk 50,000.
> 
> A similar amount will have to be paid for a license fee for maintaining snake farms.
> 
> Snake farms will have to be maintained in concrete buildings and all relevant activities will have to be performed with great care to avoid deaths. A brick wall at least eight feet high and a barbed wire fence at least three feet high will have to be constructed around the snake farm.
> 
> Forest department's wildlife conservator Tapan Kumar De told bdnews24.com that some such guidelines had been issued before.
> 
> "But we needed a new set of guidelines to enforce the amended Wildlife protection law , specially the license fee provisions and those stipulating punishment for violations," he said.
> 
> He said the guidelines can be enforced after a gazette notification.
> *
> Pretty good development in my opinion, not only does this cut down on health hazards but, also protects the welfare and environmental value of the animal. **



This is a very good development. Will reduce abuse in rearing pet birds and bird diseases. Here in the US you have to get a United States veterinary health certificate in order to keep a pet bird.


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh: From minnows to big slayers*






The ‘’Tiger Terror” continues in sub-continent as Bangladesh defeated might South Africa in the 50-overs format. Of late, the Bangla tigers have played some good cricket. They were termed as minnows just before the World Cup.

The fairy tale started from World Cup, when they knocked out England and took New Zealand right down to the wire in one of their matches. Recently, they have won four home series in row, first whitewashed Zimbabwe and Pakistan and then defeated India and South Africa to climb seventh position on the table.
It was their 12 win from 14 ODIs at home. It was for the first time they have claimed series victory against higher ranked India and South Africa in any format. With the win over Proteas, they have secured a place in ICC Champions Trophy 2017, leaving Pakistan and West Indies to fight it out for the last position.

Bangladesh have been playing some smart and simple cricket in ODIs against visiting teams. With likes of Heath Streak and Chandika Hathurusingha the boys from Bangladesh have performed well against some good teams.

Players like Soumya Sarkar, Litton Das, Taskin Ahmed, Mustafizur Rahman have busted into the scene and helped senior players to perform well.

World best all-rounder Shakib Al Hasan became second player after Mashrafe Mortaza to claim 200 ODI wickets and jumped to the seventh place in ICC rankings.

But the biggest gainers were Rubel Hossain-up by 15 places to 40th position, Mustafizur Rahman- up 19 to 69th place, Mahmudullah-up 15 to 75th and Nasir Hossain-up 18 to a career high 92nd.

This has truly been a golden period for Bangladesh cricket and in coming days they are hoped to do well in all the formats of the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh unanimously elected chairman of Global Coordination Bureau of LDCs*

*



*

*
Bangladesh has been “unanimously” elected the new chairman of the Global Coordination Bureau of the Least Developed Countries (LDCs).
*
This Bureau works with the UN Office of the High Representative for the Least Developed Countries, Landlocked Developing Countries and Small Island Developing States, coordinating programmes for the LDCs.

State Minister for Foreign Affairs Md Shahriar Alam formally took over the role from the Minister of MDGs and SDGs of Benin, the group’s immediate past chairman, at a ceremony in New York on Thursday.

The new chair was earlier elected at a meeting at the UN headquarters on the sidelines of the General Assembly.

Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon participated in the high profile meeting and called on the LDCs to invest efforts in implementing the recently adopted 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development.

He also assured the LDCs of full UN support to LDC initiatives to rise above their current status.

In his acceptance speech, Alam expressed thanks to the LDCs for reposing confidence in Bangladesh’s leadership by unanimously electing the group’s next Chair.

He said that since becoming a member of the LDCs back in 1974, Bangladesh has always remained “an active member... promoting and protecting the interests of the member countries”.

Alam highlighted Bangladesh’s plans during its tenure as the Chairman.

He stressed the importance of “maintaining harmony and coherence in the Group with its diverse membership”.

He referred to the Istanbul Programme of Action (IPoA), the roadmap of graduation for the LDCs.
And said Bangladesh would hold consultations soon to ensure that the mid-term review of IPoA, scheduled to be held in Turkey next year, is successful and favorable to the LDCs.

He also mentioned that Bangladesh, as the new Chair, will follow up on the issue of Technology Bank for the LDCs, investment promotion mechanism, and crisis mitigation and resilience building funds.

He assured that Bangladesh would pursue the implementation of the LDC-related commitments, including the investment promotion support centre and regimes for LDCs.

The meeting was attended by the Under-Secretary-General and United Nations High Representative for LDCs, LLDCs and SIDS, Deputy Prime Minister of Belgium and Foreign Ministers of Bhutan, Burkina Faso, Ethiopia, Italy, Nepal, Solomon Islands, Sudan, Tanzania, Turkey, Tuvalu, and representatives of Japan, European Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> *Bangladesh unanimously elected chairman of Global Coordination Bureau of LDCs*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Bangladesh has been “unanimously” elected the new chairman of the Global Coordination Bureau of the Least Developed Countries (LDCs).*
> 
> This Bureau works with the UN Office of the High Representative for the Least Developed Countries, Landlocked Developing Countries and Small Island Developing States, coordinating programmes for the LDCs.
> 
> State Minister for Foreign Affairs Md Shahriar Alam formally took over the role from the Minister of MDGs and SDGs of Benin, the group’s immediate past chairman, at a ceremony in New York on Thursday.
> 
> The new chair was earlier elected at a meeting at the UN headquarters on the sidelines of the General Assembly.
> 
> Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon participated in the high profile meeting and called on the LDCs to invest efforts in implementing the recently adopted 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development.
> 
> He also assured the LDCs of full UN support to LDC initiatives to rise above their current status.
> 
> In his acceptance speech, Alam expressed thanks to the LDCs for reposing confidence in Bangladesh’s leadership by unanimously electing the group’s next Chair.
> 
> He said that since becoming a member of the LDCs back in 1974, Bangladesh has always remained “an active member... promoting and protecting the interests of the member countries”.
> 
> Alam highlighted Bangladesh’s plans during its tenure as the Chairman.
> 
> He stressed the importance of “maintaining harmony and coherence in the Group with its diverse membership”.
> 
> He referred to the Istanbul Programme of Action (IPoA), the roadmap of graduation for the LDCs.
> And said Bangladesh would hold consultations soon to ensure that the mid-term review of IPoA, scheduled to be held in Turkey next year, is successful and favorable to the LDCs.
> 
> He also mentioned that Bangladesh, as the new Chair, will follow up on the issue of Technology Bank for the LDCs, investment promotion mechanism, and crisis mitigation and resilience building funds.
> 
> He assured that Bangladesh would pursue the implementation of the LDC-related commitments, including the investment promotion support centre and regimes for LDCs.
> 
> The meeting was attended by the Under-Secretary-General and United Nations High Representative for LDCs, LLDCs and SIDS, Deputy Prime Minister of Belgium and Foreign Ministers of Bhutan, Burkina Faso, Ethiopia, Italy, Nepal, Solomon Islands, Sudan, Tanzania, Turkey, Tuvalu, and representatives of Japan, European Union.


Unanimously? 
Has this ever happened before?


----------



## Bilal9

SHK said:


> Unanimously?
> Has this ever happened before?



I don't believe so. But Bangladesh is a natural role-model for LDC's anyway (even 'super-power' claiming LDC's) 

We initiated the SAARC movement (during General Zia's leadership), Grameen & BRAC mega NGO's got started here as models of social development (among thousands of other NGO's) and we are the largest contributor to the UN peacekeeping force. All noble endeavors.

These are certainly things to be proud of and worth carrying on with in a practical sense - rather than being proud of useless showcase projects that do not help the hunger, education and sanitation needs of the majority part of a population mired in poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

*Shahadat Hossain: International cricketer hands himself into police over allegations he tortured 11-year-old housemaid*


----------



## bongbang

*Death toll of Bangladeshi Hajj pilgrims jumps to 63*

*The number of Bangladeshi pilgrims who died in last month's stampede during Hajj has risen to 63.*

The Hajj mission in Saudi Arabia confirmed the death toll, said Hajj Agencies Association of Bangladesh President Mohammad Ibrahim Bahar yesterday.

*At least 131 other Bangladeshi hajis have been missing since the September 24 incident at Mina of Saudi Arabia, said officials of the Bangladesh consulate in Jeddah on Monday.*

Among 1.6 lakh Bangladeshis who went to perform Hajj this year, 29,000 returned home till yesterday morning, Ibrahim said.

Saudi's official figures of 769 killed and 934 injured in the stampede remain accurate, said Saudi officials, though an investigation is on to find out the reasons behind the stampede.

Two weeks before the Mina incident, 107 people died as a construction crane collapsed into the Grand Mosque in Mekkah. 

Many countries that sent pilgrims to this year's Hajj estimated the number of deaths in stampede alone at more than 1,000.

News agency Associated Press yesterday claimed that both the tragedies during the annual hajj pilgrimage to the kingdom killed at least 1,264 people.

The number is based on the tolls offered by 17 countries through their officials or state media broadcasts. 

Health authorities in the kingdom had said civil defence officials would be offering any new casualty figure but no new toll has been released since September 26.

The disaster in Mina happened as two waves of pilgrims converged on a narrow road, causing hundreds of people to be suffocated or trampled to death, said the Saudi authorities. 

But Iran has blamed it on the kingdom's "mismanagement." It also accused Riyadh of a cover-up, saying the real death toll exceeds 4,700, without providing evidence to support its claim, according to an AP report.

Diplomats in Indonesia, Pakistan and India have said Saudi officials gave them some 1,100 photographs of dead victims of the Mina disaster. Saudi officials, however, say the photographs include pilgrims who died of natural causes during Hajj.
Bangladeshis' death toll jumps to 63 | The Daily Star


----------



## Bilal9

Becharara for sure Jannat pabey. RIP.

Inna Lillahey wa Inna Ilaihey Rajiun.


----------



## 24 Hours

bongbang said:


> *Saudi officials, however, say the photographs include pilgrims who died of natural causes during Hajj.*


Yeah......right.


----------



## bongbang

Fazle Hasan Abed dedicates food prize to women fighting against poverty - bdnews24.com

Bangladesh Army Maj Gen to be deputy force commander of UN peacekeepers in Darfur - bdnews24.com

Bangladesh participates in cotton, textile fair in Uzbekistan - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> But Bangladesh is a natural role-model for LDC's anyway (even 'super-power' claiming LDC's)



Which one of these is the 'superpower' claiming LDC ? Chad ? Togo ? Bangladesh 

http://www.un.org/en/development/desa/policy/cdp/ldc/ldc_list.pdf


----------



## stalintom

Great news.Keep on posting such Bangladesh news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

Congrats to all the people in Bangladesh. Keep sharing such good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

*Bangladesh now open defecation free country*
*Speakers tell discussion*




Staff Correspondent

Attaining the status of a role model for its neighbours, Bangladesh has become an open defecation free country from 34 percent to 99 percent sanitation coverage in the last decade, said representatives of South Asian countries at a discussion yesterday.

The discussion titled “Beyond Just Toilets – Fast Tracking an Open Defecation Free South Asia”, organised by Community-Led Total Sanitation (CLTS) Foundation India and Geneva based Water Supply and Sanitation Collaborative Council, was held at Hotel Sonargaon on the occasion of “The 6th South Asian Conference on Sanitation” (SACOSAN-VI) that starts today at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre (BICC).

With the slogan “Better Sanitation, Better life”, more than 500 delegates and participants from different corners of South Asia will participate in the conference, organised by the Local Government Division (LGD) of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Gifts for Bangladeshi fishermen*

*




*

One thousand lifejackets have been donated to Bangladesh fisherman following an initiative launched by the Asia Pacific arm of the International Maritime Rescue Federation (IMRF).

Along with member organisation Shanghai Sun Glory Marine Co. Ltd, the IMRF Asia-Pacific Regional Centre (APRC) delivered the lifejackets to the Bangladesh Navy who transported them on two warships – Prottoy and Shandhinota – docked in the city of Qidong, Jiangsu Province China – to Bangladesh. Distribution of the lifejackets was then coordinated by the Bangladesh Coast Guard, said a report by The Maritime Executive: Maritime News | Marine News

“This is a great example of co-operation between charities, a commercial company and the military to provide support for the fishermen of Bangladesh. The country has one of the highest rates of drowning in the world and their fishermen risk their lives on a daily basis” said Bruce Reid, CEO of the IMRF. “We hope to be able to offer more support in the future.”

The provision of the lifejackets stemmed from the loss of life following a large tropical storm in September, 2015 when many fishing boats capsized and there was considerable loss of life because there were no lifejackets on board.

Mr. Mahmud Rahman, a dolphin ecologist with the Tropical Dolphin Research Foundation in the region, had been working with the fishermen to help him understand more about the marine life offshore. He understood the impact that lifejackets could have had and decided to find out what could be done for the villages hardest hit by loss of life.

Jennifer Lewis, Director, Tropical Dolphin Research Foundation said: “We sent an email to the IMRF to see what type of help could be provided. What resulted was an amazing collaboration between charities, government organisations and commercial suppliers. We realize that it may seem a leap from protecting dolphins, but to us conservation involves also protecting humans that share this environment with the dolphins. Doing this, we then have a better chance to preserve all of the nature we love”

Mr. Rahman was instrumental in managing the distribution of 400 of these lifejackets from Bagerhat, where they were stored at the Bangladesh Fisheries Research Institute.

Last week a small ceremony was held at the Bangladesh Fisheries Research Institute, Bagerhat to celebrate the arrival of the jackets and 21 boats were provided with 14 jackets each. Vessel checks will be made by the local Coast Guard officers to ensure the jackets are maintained on the vessels.


----------



## bongbang

*Abbas thanks Bangladesh*
*Expresses gratitude for supporting Palestinians
*
_Terming Bangladesh an unflinching proponent of his people's just causes, Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has expressed his gratitude to Bangladesh for its continued support for his country.

He made a nearly two-hour stopover at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport in Dhaka early yesterday while continuing his tour of three other Asian countries, including Japan.

Bangladesh Foreign Minister AH Mahmood Ali welcomed Abbas at the VVIP terminal after he landed around 12:35am, said a press release of the Palestine embassy in Dhaka.

They had a meeting in the airport lounge later.
_
Abbas briefed Ali on the updates on the Israeli atrocities against Palestinian people and land as well as the longstanding impasse regarding the peace process.

In response, the Bangladesh foreign minister reaffirmed the unwavering commitment of Bangladesh to the Palestinian people for their struggle for an independent homeland.

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is always vocal in the UN, OIC, NAM and other international organisations in support of the Palestinian causes, he said.

Ali then called upon the world leaders to take urgent and meaningful initiatives to resolve the Palestinian crisis.

President Abbas expressed sincere thanks for offering opportunities of higher studies for a good number of students as well as training of armed forces members of Palestine in Bangladesh.

Foreign Minister Ali extended an invitation to Abbas and also to his Palestinian counterpart to pay bilateral visit to Bangladesh to witness the “enormous goodwill of the people of Bangladesh for Palestine”.

They exchanged views on different bilateral and regional issues of mutual interest during the meeting.

The Palestinian president was accompanied, among others, by his country's Foreign Minister Reyad Al Malki, President's Spokesman Nahel Abu Rodani, Diplomatic Adviser Majdi Al Khaldi and Economic Adviser Mustafa Abu Al-Rub.

From the Bangladesh side, State Minister for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Nasrul Hamid and senior officials from the foreign ministry were present.

Charge de Affairs of Palestine Embassy in Dhaka Yousef SY Ramadan, ambassadors of the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Qatar, Charge de Affairs of Oman, Egypt, Iraq and Libya and deputy chief of Mission of Morocco were also present to greet Abbas at the airport.

Abbas thanks Bangladesh | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Actual Construction of Dhaka Metro first phase starts next month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*That time China censored an art summit — in another country*

_"_Last Words." That’s the name of the art exhibit that Beijing does not want you to see.

The piece consists of five small frames containing copies of handwritten letters — the final writings of five of the more than 140 Tibetans who’ve died by burning themselves alive in the last six years.

“We, the six million Tibetans led by His Holiness the Dalai Lama and Panchen Lama, want independence for Tibet,” starts one. “I am setting myself on fire to protest against the Chinese government,” reads another.

Copies of the notes were on display for two days at the Dhaka Art Summit in Bangladesh before the Chinese ambassador stopped by this week and askedthe organizers to shut it down. A rep told Agence France-Presse that they felt “intimidated” and “frightened” by the request, which they then took to the artists, Ritu Sarin and Tenzing Sonam.

Sarin and Sonam were “outraged,” they said, but also did not want to see the entire summit shuttered, so they decided to cover the letters in sheets of white paper — an act they hoped would call attention to the suppression of Tibetan stories.

“We felt that this would make a stronger statement on the nature of censorship and coercion that was taking place, particularly as 'Last Words' comments on exactly the same issues,” they said in an email to The Washington Post.

The censoring did have an impact. Supporters posted pictures of the censored and uncensored frames online, generating interest well beyond the world of art summit attendees. Wasfia Nazreen, a Bangladesh native who is a friend and colleague of the artists, posted the photographs to her Facebook page, and the images quickly spread. Institutions should not be “fearfully bowing down to any foreign government’s threats,” she said.

But sometimes they do. Though China maintains that its foreign policy is guided by the principle of "non-interference" — that is, non-interference in the domestic affairs of other countries — it seems increasingly willing toassert itself across borders.

In 2009, Bangladesh police shut down a Tibet-related show at the request of the Chinese. In other cases, people have stood up to Chinese pressure — and paid a price. In 2010, when Sarin and Sonam were scheduled to screen a Tibetan documentary at the Palm Springs International Film Festival, Chinese officials asked organizers to pull the film. They did not; two Chinese film entries were subsequently pulled.

The requests can border on ridiculous: This year, Chinese officials reportedly tried three times — in three countries — to ground a hot air balloon painted to look like the Tibetan flag.

Sarin and Sonam said the problem with any type of interference is that event organizers may think twice before including Tibetan artists or Tibet-themed work, just to avoid the hassle. "The danger with this kind of action is that it creates a climate of uncertainty. Self-censorship begins to creep in.”

Diplomats and rights groups also worry that Beijing’s tactics are escalating, that what starts as a strongly worded letter may end somewhere far worse.

Sophie Richardson, China director for Human Rights Watch, drew a line between what happened in Bangladesh this week and the apparent abductions, from Thailand and Hong Kong, of booksellers affiliated with a publishing house that specializes in gossipy books about China’s elite.

“Beijing’s growing desire to control expression inside China is rapidly mutating into a desire to control expression outside China,” she wrote.

*Threatening to shut down an art show over five letters speaks to this. The question now: Will Bangladesh give Beijing final say?*

That time China censored an art summit — in another country - The Washington Post


----------



## Ryuzaki

Bilal9 said:


> Actual Construction of Dhaka Metro first phase starts next month



Looks like good times ahead for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Bangladesh’s joining the Saudi-led military alliance ‘initially’ surprised Russia: Envoy*

Bangladesh’s joining the Saudi Arabia-led military alliance to combat terrorism “initially astonished” Russia, says its outgoing ambassador to Dhaka.

But, Alexander Nikolaev said Moscow is not worried now over the present activity of the military coalition.

He said the foreign ministry had assured Moscow many times the Bangladeshi troops will be deployed following UN Security Council resolutions.

This coalition also loses significance after the recent joint statement of the US and the Russia on the cessation of hostilities in Syria.

“Despite our initial astonishments upon (Bangladesh’s) joining this Saudi-Arabia coalition, we are not, for the moment, taking care about further development of this coalition activities,” he said.

The ambassador, who will leave Dhaka on Mar 10 ending his four-year tenure, was interacting with journalists at the Diplomatic Correspondents’ Association, Bangladesh's (DCAB) 'DCABTalk' on Sunday.

DCAB President Angur Nahar Monty and General Secretary Pantho Rahman conducted the discussion at the National Press Club.

Dhaka announced joining the coalition in December last year when Saudi Foreign Minister Adel bin Ahmed Al-Jubeir made a request to his Bangladesh counterpart AH Mahmood Ali.

But the foreign ministry never said they would deploy troops under this coalition.

The Russian ambassador said currently, there are three such coalitions to fight against terrorism, including the Saudi-led one.

But he said Russia always gets support from its “partner” Bangladesh in the UN and other international platforms.

“Moscow sees Dhaka as a reliable and time-tested partner in promoting multi-polar global architecture and fair economic and financial system,” he said.

The ambassador touched on issues of international politics and relations with Bangladesh during his interactions.

Referring to the Syrian crisis, Nikolaev said last year had been challenging for diplomacy globally.

He said at the end of the year, Bangladesh had also found itself in “an intrigued international environment”as he referenced the murder of foreigners and subsequent travel alerts and statements by the Western countries.

Bangladesh, he said, had “come under the kind of international pressure (at the time) which hampers its development efforts”.

“We see Bangladesh as a very promising country. We believe that it will be able to achieve its development goals by 2021 and 2030, and Russia remains its friend and partner in its efforts,”Nikolaev said.

He said he would be leaving Dhaka with “a great sense of satisfaction of a well-done job”.

During his tenure, the ambassador said, the bilateral trade made visible progress, and Russia became the “most significant” investor in the energy sector which is “a crucial factor” for sustainable development of any nation.

“Cultural contacts has start blossoming. Education cooperation is on the rise. Both countries share the same opinion in the UN and different international platforms.

“I think my new ambassador will face a big challenge to move further what has been done in recent years. I am sure he’ll succeed in the mutual interest of the governments,” he said.

Dhaka-Moscow relations go back a long way as Russia supported the 1971 War of Independence.

The relations took a new turn in the last four years, particularly after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina’s Moscow visit in 2013, first in 40 years by a Bangladesh leader.

Bangladesh embarked on an ambitious nuclear power plant pact with Russia, apart from deals related to the purchase of military weapons.

Ambassador Nikolaev said this nuclear power deal marked the beginning of a “new stage” of relations.

He once again said this project has support of the other political parties.

“I recall, a couple of year back, a proud chairperson of the BNP had told me personally that initially the idea of nuclear power plant was floated long ago during the time of BNP in power,” he said.

He said the political ties between Dhaka and Moscow were getting “stronger day by day”. 

The relations with the present government were “excellent” and this was in the interest of both nations. 

He believed the relations would continue to grow under any government. 

The ambassador maintained that Russia never interferes in domestic affairs of a country as it “respects sovereignty, independence, and territorial integrity of all the countries”.

Bangladesh’s joining the Saudi-led military alliance ‘initially’ surprised Russia: Envoy - bdnews24.com


----------



## bongbang

*A new era of Bangladesh-Latin America bonhomie begins*

*



*

The door to doing business in Latin American and the Caribbean countries is open for Bangladesh, envoys say, as Dhaka steps up its efforts “to unlock the potentials” of those markets.

The foreign ministry for the first time brought non-resident Latin American and Caribbean ambassadors together on Sunday to discuss ways in which their countries and Bangladesh could improve people-to-people contacts, enhance economic cooperation and work together on new global development agendas.

“Geographically, Latin America may be a far away continent, but it is close to our heart,” state minister for foreign affairs Md Shahriar Alam said.

“Bangladesh views Latin America not just as a market for its exports, but as a valued partner with whom its people could share its culture,” he said.

Ecuador Ambassador Mentor Villagomez said the discussion demonstrated “the government’s intent to strengthen relations”.

“I can assure you that it is shared by Latin America. We are ready to do business with Bangladesh. This is the first step and I welcome this opportunity,” he said.

Bangladesh and Latin American countries have shared cultural and emotional ties for long, though Bangladesh has only two missions – in Brazil and Mexico – in the entire region. Brazil is the only Latin American country that has a mission in Dhaka.

The Bengali Nobel laureate Rabindranath Tagore was a major literary figure in South America during his time and many of his works have been translated in Spanish.

His works influenced other literary figures of his age, such as José Ortegay Gassett, a leading Spanish intellectual of the time, Gabriela Mistral and Pablo Neruda in Chile and Octavio Paz in Mexico.

Tagore’s friendship with the Argentine writer and intellectual Victoria Ocampo inspired him in displaying his art works to audiences in South America. His visit to Latin America also led to new songs being composed by him.

Literary personalities like Pablo Neruda, Garcia Márquez, Diego Rivera are familiar names even with the new generation of Bengalis.

Footballer Pele, Maradona and Messi are household names in Bangladesh, as the country has very strong support for Argentine and Brazilian football.

“We have commonalities in our aspirations, emotions and values. We also have similar understanding on common global, social and economic crisis,” the state minister said.

The people of Latin America supported Bangladesh in its struggle for independence.

Mexican Ambassador Melba Pria recalled her childhood and said she could still remember those days when her mother was standing with a placard, ‘Free Bangladesh’, in her hand, holding her with the other hand.

“In my lifetime Bangladesh has moved from that ‘free Bangladesh’ to grow to this stage of 15 years of continuous economic growth in a row,” she said while inviting Bangladesh to invest in her country.

“There is a huge potential for engagement with Bangladesh. We are open for business,” she said.

The ambassador- designate of the Dominican Republic, Frank Hans Dannenberg Castellanos, said the major two keys of relations had been achieved. “You invited us all and our countries allowed us”.









“We look forward to keep coming,” he said, suggesting holding a “business conclave” as the next step.


Augusto Montiel, ambassador- designate of Venezuela, said he even wanted to come to Bangladesh for New Year celebrations.

He also suggested a Bangladesh-Latin America ‘fair’.

Prof Mustafizur Rahman, Executive Director of CPD, said Bangladesh could seek Latin American partnership in this “crucial time” when the country was transforming itself into a middle-income country.

He said Latin America had a $9.5 trillion GDP in purchasing parity and imported $1.5 trillion.

“It’s a very big economy, higher than India and Japan. But Bangladesh exports only 1.5 percent of its total exports to Latin America and imports only 3.5 percent of the total imports”.

He said those countries can invest in Bangladesh and then export to their own countries and other countries, including the EU, where Bangladesh enjoys duty free market access.

He said the new special economic zone initiative of the government could give them a “window of opportunity”.

The ambassadors of Peru, Colombia, Cuba, Uruguay, Argentina, Brazil, Chile and Guyana also spoke at the seminar at the Bangladesh Institute of International and Strategic Studies (BIISS).

Bangla Academy published a book of translated Latin literature for the occasion.

A new era of Bangladesh-Latin America bonhomie begins - bdnews24.com


*Bangladesh opens embassy in Ethiopia*
Bangladesh opens embassy in Ethiopia - bdnews24.com

*Bangladesh sends financial aid for Fiji tornado victims*
Bangladesh sends financial aid for Fiji tornado victims - bdnews24.com

*Bangladesh foreign minister calls Muslim world to unite for Palestine*
Bangladesh foreign minister calls Muslim world to unite for Palestine - bdnews24.com

*Qatar emir, PM plan to visit Bangladesh*
Qatar emir, PM plan to visit Bangladesh - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh ICT Expo 2016 kicks off 
Tribune Report





_Note: This is not a show emphasizing or showcasing software producers, it is more of a expo for checking out and buying latest computer hardware, primarily from East Asian Manufacturers._
















Bangladesh ICT Expo 2016, a three-day exposition on information technology, kicked off yesterday in the capital.

Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal inaugurated the expo while Bangladesh Computer Samity (BCS), the apex trade body of technology industry, along with ICT Division of the ministry of Posts, Telecommunication and ICT hosted the event at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre (BICC).

Addressing the inaugural ceremony, AHM Mustafa Kamal said: “Planning Ministry has allocated over TK8,000 crore to construct ICT infrastructure of the country, so the ICT industry can grow here rapidly.”

“We would be able to create 15% tech-based work force by 2021 which is now only 7%. All forecast on Bangladesh in ICT sector has been implemented due to government’s initiatives. In the next couple of years, a major change will come which is called ‘Total Digitisation’,” said Kamal. 

Zunaid Ahmed Palak, state minister for ICT Division said: “Bangladesh would be a digital device manufacturing destination for global world instead of only a user country.”

“Bangladesh will earn US$5 billion through digital export by 2021 as we have established a hi-tech park in Kaliakoir where smartphone and laptops will be assembled,” said Palak. 

Imran Ahmed, chairman of parliamentary standing committee on Posts, Telecommunications and ICT ministry, Michelle Simmons, president South East Asia of Microsoft, Harjeet Singh Rekhi, general manager of Dell (South Asia), Shyam Sunder Sikder, secretary of ICT Division, AHM Mahfuzul Arif, president of Bangladesh Computer Samity (BCS) also spoke on the occasion. 

The expo will remain open from 10am to 8pm while the BCS also informed the Bangladesh ICT Expo-2015 will be organised on 50,000 square feet space of BICC and nearly 400,000 visitors are expected to visit the exposition.

Second edition of ‘Bangladesh ICT Expo’ will be organised by the Information Communication division collaboration with Bangladesh Computer Samity (BCS), while some other government organisations and trade bodies also take part with the event.

The exposition, one of the biggest ever expositions in the ICT sector of the country, would be assemblage of local and international experts who will share and exchange knowledge on ICT advancement and challenges in the seminars to be organised during the event, said organiser.

The exposition, showcasing technology-based innovations, new tech products and aimed at unlocking the economic potential of the IT sector.

- See more at: Bangladesh ICT Expo 2016 kicks off | Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

Police action leaves 50 injured
Pregnant nurse kicked in the abdomen during scuffle in front of (Health minister) Nasim’s house


----------



## Michael Corleone

SHK said:


> Staff Correspondent
> 
> Attaining the status of a role model for its neighbours, Bangladesh has become an open defecation free country from 34 percent to 99 percent sanitation coverage in the last decade, said representatives of South Asian countries at a discussion yesterday.
> 
> The discussion titled “Beyond Just Toilets – Fast Tracking an Open Defecation Free South Asia”, organised by Community-Led Total Sanitation (CLTS) Foundation India and Geneva based Water Supply and Sanitation Collaborative Council, was held at Hotel Sonargaon on the occasion of “The 6th South Asian Conference on Sanitation” (SACOSAN-VI) that starts today at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre (BICC).
> 
> With the slogan “Better Sanitation, Better life”, more than 500 delegates and participants from different corners of South Asia will participate in the conference, organised by the Local Government Division (LGD) of Bangladesh.



What do they mean by this? Like there isn't any area where open drainage can be found? Or clogged drainage with sewer water on the roads? Because wari is full of that shit.


----------



## 24 Hours

Mohammed Khaled said:


> What do they mean by this? Like there isn't any area where open drainage can be found? Or clogged drainage with sewer water on the roads? Because wari is full of that shit.


*Open defecation* refers to the practice whereby people go out in fields, bushes, forests, *open* bodies of water, or other *open* spaces rather than using the toilet to *defecate*.

This is the UNICEF definition.


----------



## Michael Corleone

SHK said:


> *Open defecation* refers to the practice whereby people go out in fields, bushes, forests, *open* bodies of water, or other *open* spaces rather than using the toilet to *defecate*.
> 
> This is the UNICEF definition.


Well then, I can prove universe wrong. Just make them go to hatirjheel at night or go to roads at mignight... Rickshaw peddlers do their business in the open....


----------



## neolithic

According to Rina Akter, President of the Unemployed Nurses' Association, Salma, a protestor who was three months pregnant, was kicked on her abdomen and she started to bleed. Eventually, she had a miscarriage.


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*Bangladesh’s foreign exchange reserves cross $29-billion mark again*
Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-10 12:19:48.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-10 12:23:35.0 BdST










*Foreign exchange reserves of Bangladesh have crossed the $29-billion mark again.*


The foreign currency reserves had crossed that mark for the first time on Apr 25, amidst widespread criticism over February’s $81 million cyber theft from the central bank’s account in the Federal Reserve Bank of New York.

The reserves had dropped in the first week of May after paying $900 million in bills of Asian Clearing Union (ACU) for March and April, but went past $29 billion again in the past few days.

The amount stood at $29.23 billion at the end of Thursday, Bangladesh Bank spokesperson Shubhankar Saha told bdnews24.com.

That is sufficient to meet the country’s import bills for the next eight months.

The official said the reserves were in a ‘satisfactory’ condition for the past few years due to increase in export income and decrease in imports.

In February, hackers had tried to steal nearly $1 billion from the central bank's account at the New York Fed.

One fraudulent transfer to a Sri Lankan entity was reversed, but four transfers for a combined $81 million went to the Philippines and wound up being laundered through casinos and casino agents there. Most of the money remains missing.



The reserves crossed $28 billion for the first time on Feb 25. It dropped after the ACU bills for January and February were cleared in the first week of March and rose over $28 billion again.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau, Bangladesh sold goods worth $30.66 billion abroad in the 11 months (July-May) of the current 2015-16 financial year.

Exports are 9 percent higher than at the same time during the previous fiscal.

However, remittance from the Bangladeshi expatriates dropped 3.05 percent in this period.

On the other hand, the number of Letters of Credit (LC) opened in 10 months (July-April) of the current fiscal has gone down by 2 percent.

The amount involving the LCs to import fuel oil and food also dropped around 40 percent and over 38.52 percent, respectively.

http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06...exchange-reserves-cross-29-billion-mark-again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*Bangladesh records lowest inflation rate in a decade*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-13 23:24:44.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-13 23:58:17.0 BdST

*The inflation rate in the 11 months of the ongoing fiscal ending on June 30 has slightly dropped in Bangladesh, pushing the average inflation to its lowest in a decade.*
The point-to-point inflation rate (monthly) fell to 5.45 percent in May.

It means a product or service that cost Tk 100 in May last year now costs Tk 105.45.

On a point-to-point basis, the inflation rate was 5.61 percent in April and 5.65 percent in March.

The average inflation rate in the past one year – from May 2015 to May 2016 – was 5.97 percent.

It was 6.40 percent between May 2014 and May 2015.

Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal disclosed the figures and made the observations while releasing the monthly inflation update of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) at a media call at the National Economic Council (NEC) on Monday.

He attributed the drop in inflation in May to massive Boro harvest and stability in the prices of essentials in the international market.

Kamal said uninterrupted import and domestic productivity had also played a role in bringing the general inflation down.



At the beginning of current 2015-16 financial year, the government had targeted to bring inflation down to 6.2 percent.

Referring to the inflation rate in May, the minister hoped it will remain under the target rate when this fiscal ends.

He said the overall inflation on a point-to-point basis in rural areas declined to 4.59 percent in May. It was 4.75 percent in April.

The overall inflation in urban areas also declined to 7.06 percent in the period. It was 7.22 percent in April.

In May, food inflation fell to 3.81 percent against 3.84 percent in April.

Non-food inflation also dropped to 7.92 percent last month from April’s 8.34 percent.

Kamal added that the drop in the inflation rate had also led to the increase in wage rates in May. On a point-to-point basis, the wage rate went up 6.07 percent from April’s 6.13 percent.




http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06/13/bangladesh-records-lowest-inflation-rate-in-a-decade

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Home  > Economy 
*Bangladesh records lowest inflation rate in a decade*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-13 23:24:44.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-13 23:58:17.0 BdST

*The inflation rate in the 11 months of the ongoing fiscal ending on June 30 has slightly dropped in Bangladesh, pushing the average inflation to its lowest in a decade.*

The point-to-point inflation rate (monthly) fell to 5.45 percent in May.

It means a product or service that cost Tk 100 in May last year now costs Tk 105.45.

On a point-to-point basis, the inflation rate was 5.61 percent in April and 5.65 percent in March.

The average inflation rate in the past one year – from May 2015 to May 2016 – was 5.97 percent.

It was 6.40 percent between May 2014 and May 2015.

Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal disclosed the figures and made the observations while releasing the monthly inflation update of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) at a media call at the National Economic Council (NEC) on Monday.

He attributed the drop in inflation in May to massive Boro harvest and stability in the prices of essentials in the international market.

Kamal said uninterrupted import and domestic productivity had also played a role in bringing the general inflation down.



At the beginning of current 2015-16 financial year, the government had targeted to bring inflation down to 6.2 percent.

Referring to the inflation rate in May, the minister hoped it will remain under the target rate when this fiscal ends.

He said the overall inflation on a point-to-point basis in rural areas declined to 4.59 percent in May. It was 4.75 percent in April.

The overall inflation in urban areas also declined to 7.06 percent in the period. It was 7.22 percent in April.

In May, food inflation fell to 3.81 percent against 3.84 percent in April.

Non-food inflation also dropped to 7.92 percent last month from April’s 8.34 percent.

Kamal added that the drop in the inflation rate had also led to the increase in wage rates in May. On a point-to-point basis, the wage rate went up 6.07 percent from April’s 6.13 percent.


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*PM to inaugurate BRT, metrorail work on Jun 26*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-16 15:08:23.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-16 20:00:00.0 BdST


*The construction of a Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) and a metrorail system in Dhaka will be officially flagged off on Jun 26.*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will inaugurate the two projects during a ceremony at Banganbandhu International Conference Centre.

Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader told a media briefing on Thursday that this will help "expedite the implementation of two projects on schedule."

*Metrorail *

Preparations for the Metrorail project were underway and work would now begin, he said. The construction of the depots had already started. 

*Metrorail’s Route-6, from Uttara to Motijheel’s Shapla Chattar, will be elevated all the way.*

The route would have six stations, while trains would carry 60,000 passengers both ways every hour, he said. 

In the first phase, the trains will go up to Agargaon in 2019, while the extension to Motijheel will be completed by 2020. 

Bids have been invited for six of the eight project packages, and the deal for one has already been finalised. 

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) is providing Tk 165.95 billion of the Tk 220 billion project covering a distance of 20km. 
*
The minister also talked about two other routes: Routes 1 and 5.

Route-1 will run from Gazipur to Keraniganj’s Jhilmil project. The first phase of the construction will extend from the airport to Kamalapur, and from Khilkhet to Purbachal.

Ten kilometres of this 27-km track will be underground. *

*The plan for Route-5 has been finalised to connect the metropolis from east to west. The 35-km track will lie between Bhulta in Narayanganj to Gabtoli. *

The primary phase, comprising 17-km from Bhatara to Gabtoli-Hemayetpur, will include six kilometres of underground tracks.

JICA has already started the feasibility studies for Route-1 and 5, said the minister.

*BRT*

The road transport minister said the Bus Rapid Transit was intended to make travel between central Dhaka and Uttara and Tongi easy.

He said more commuters will be able to avail fast, cheap, and environment-friendly travel by the BRT, while the capital would be freed of gridlocks.

Obaidul Quader said around 25,000 people would be able to commute hourly once the transit was up and running. Buses would leave the stations every three minutes.

"There will be 25 stations on the 20.5-km BRT route from the Gazipur terminal to the airport. Six flyovers will also be built."

Elaborating on the government's plan, he said 4.5km - Uttara to Tongi - of the total route length would be an elevated lane.

"The remaining 16 kilometres will be on the ground. Altogether 100 articulated buses will run on this route. Commuters will use electronic smart cards to pay bus fares."

The minister said the government, Asian Development Bank, French Development Agency and Global Environmental Facility Fund are jointly funding the Tk 20.4 billion project.

"We've already finished the preparatory work and begun implementing it. *We hope to open the BRT in December 2018," he added.*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/developments-in-bangladesh.184826/page-28#ixzz4Bm1ROidc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Bangladesh 
*Bangladesh-based BRAC returns to top spot in NGO ADVISOR’s 2016 Top 500 NGOs*
News Desk, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-19 23:20:43.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-19 23:20:43.0 BdST


*The Bangladesh-based non-government organisation BRAC has returned to the number one position in media organisation NGO ADVISOR’s 2016 Top 500 NGOs World rankings.*


"This recognition is truly an honour," Sir Fazle Hasan Abed, founder and chairperson of BRAC, said in a media release on Sunday.

NGO ADVISOR, based in Geneva, launched the ranking this year.

Its co-founder Jean-Christophe Nothias is a journalist formerly with The Global Journal, which developed the rankings methodology in 2009.









In 2013, BRAC held the first position, but dropped to second the following year. Now it has clinched the first position again by pushing Doctors Without Borders to second place. 

Other notable NGOs in the top 500 include Oxfam at fifth, Save the Children at ninth, and Grameen Bank at 12th positions.

The release said NGO ADVISOR had placed BRAC first based on its impact, innovation and sustainability. 

BRAC was praised for its holistic approach to fighting poverty, treating it as a system of interrelated barriers that must be addressed concurrently, it added.



http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2016...to-top-spot-in-ngo-advisors-2016-top-500-ngos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

bangladesh >> published: 11:54 june 21, 2016 >> updated : 14:54 june 21, 2016
* PM's Eid gift: Fast train for Dhaka-Ctg route 
 Shohel Mamun *
The government is going to launch a speedy train with a four-hour journey on the Dhaka-Chittagong route for the sake of home-goers ahead of Eid-ul-Fitr.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina would inaugurate the service on June 25 at Kamalapur Railway Station and it would continue after Eid as well, Railway Minister Mazibul Hoque told the Dhaka Tribune on Monday night.



The minister said: “The railway distance between Dhaka and Chittagong is 370km and the train will run at a speed of around 100km per hour. It will move without staying at any stoppage.”

Currently, an intercity train reaches to Chittagong from Dhaka by 7 to 7.30 hours. The name of the new train yet to be fixed though the railway ministry has already suggested four names to the PM.

Mazibul Hoque also said: “The new train is gift for the commuters from the Prime Minister ahead of Eid.”

A railway official said the trial of the train took place on Saturday as well.

The red and green colour train include 16 coaches with 64 seats each, which had been imported from India and Indonesia.

- See more at: http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...haka-ctg-route-ahead-eid#sthash.hIHis9Y2.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bongbang

Bangladesh more peaceful in South Asia, after Bhutan and Nepal.

http://www.visionofhumanity.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

*Teletalk ties up with Huawei for network expansion*
* BSS *
27 June, 2016 19:45


State-owned cellular phone operator Teletalk today struck a $39.2 million deal with Chinese firm Huawei for its 2G and 3G network up-gradation and expansion.



Teletalk Managing Director Gias Uddin Ahmed and Huawei Chief Technology Officer (CTO) Colin Shi put pen on the agreement paper at Posts and Telecommunications Division (PDT) in presence of State Minister Tarana Halim.



Speaking on the occasion, Tarana Halim said Huawei would install 685 2G BTSs and 559 Node-Bs (3G BTS) and upgrade core network of Teletalk in next 18 months involving $39.2 million under the agreement.



She hoped the implementation of this project would help Teletalk to expand its coverage in remote areas across the country. Mentioning that nearly 8,000 BTSs are required for the Teletalk to expand its footprint every nook and cranny in the country, but the operator, she said, is offering services through only 3,750 BTSs.



Referring to the government's initiatives of Teletalk's network up-gradation and expansion, the state minister said another new project has been adopted for the operator's 2G and 3G network expansion in rural areas. Posts and Telecommunications Division (PTD) Secretary Faizur Rahman Chowdhury, BTRC Chairman Dr Shahjahan Mahmood and officials concerned were present on the occasion.



Later, PTD Secretary signed Annual Performance Agreement (APA) with its affiliated organizations.


http://www.daily-sun.com/post/147594/Teletalk-ties-up-with-Huawei-for-network-
expansion



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Teletalk gets Tk 676cr for network expansion *




Star Business Report
The government has taken a Tk 676-crore project to expand the 3G network of Teletalk to all upazilas, growth centres and educational institutions, and 2.5G network to all villages.

The project got the approval at yesterday's meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council.

To build the network, around 1,200 base stations will be set up and High Speed Packet Access will be installed to improve the existing 3G capacity.

Some 500 base transceiver stations (BTS) will be set up to improve the 2.5G network in rural areas.

To implement the project, assistance from the Chinese government was sought; but after the lack of a positive response, the government decided to run the project with its own resources, said a planning ministry official.

The project, once it is completed in 2017, is expected to bump up the state-run mobile operator's subscriber base by 17 lakh.

Teletalk will be able to compete with the market giants after the completion of the project, said Tarana Halim, state minister for telecom.

Teletalk received the 3G licence one year earlier than the other private operators, but the state-run operator could not play a big role in the market due to poor investment for network development, she said. “Now things will change.”

Earlier, another project was taken for the expansion of the 3G network whose tenure ended in 2015.

Some 1,562 BTS towers were set up, through which 3G network was rolled out in all divisional and district headquarters.

Another 2,100 BTS towers were installed through which 2.5G network was introduced in the upazilas.

About 65 lakh subscribers were created through the project, according to the planning ministry.

Also at yesterday's meeting, a Tk 1,278-crore project got a go-ahead for the expansion and upgradation of the electricity distribution system in west zone.

After the completion of the construction of the Padma bridge in 2018, the demand for electricity would increase a lot, said Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal after the meeting.

“This project has been taken up to meet the impending demand,” he added.

The project is scheduled for completion in 2020.

Besides, Ecnec also approved three revised projects whose costs were increased two to four times and deadlines extended.

The project for setting up power generation units and sugar refinery using a co-generation system at the North Bengal Sugar Mills was taken up in 2014, when the estimated cost was Tk 73.47 crore and the completion deadline was 2016.

But as of March this year, only 2.53 percent of the fund has been spent.

The Ecnec revised the cost upwards to Tk 324 crore and extended the deadline to 2018.

The planning ministry proposal said the costs soared as three new components were added to the project.

Another project whose allocation was increased is the Baniachong-Ajmeriganj Road Construction one. Its costs have been raised to Tk 116 crore from the earlier estimate of Tk 73.09 crore.




http://www.thedailystar.net/business/teletalk-gets-tk-676cr-network-expansion-1243588


----------



## neolithic

Magura miracle kid doing well


----------



## Arthur

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2016-08/09/content_26399204.htm


*Chinese firm signs $4.44b deal to build railway in Bangladesh*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-08-09 09:25

DHAKA - A State-owned Chinese company has signed a $4.44-billion agreement to build a railway via Bangladesh's largest Padma bridge.

China Railway Construction Corp Ltd (CRCC) signed the official construction contract with the Bangladeshi government on Monday in capital Dhaka.

Zhang Xuecai, deputy general manager of China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group CO LTD (CREEC) and Amzad Hossain, director general of Bangladesh Railway, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

*Last month, the Bangladeshi government gave the final go-ahead to the Chinese company to start construction of the 215 km-long Padma rail link from capital Dhaka to Jessore district, 164 km away from capital Dhaka.*

*CREEC was commissioned to construct the railroad for 247.49 billion taka ($3.14 billion). Construction is scheduled to be completed by June 30, 2022.*

The total project cost would be met through China's government soft loan and from the government's own funds.

*The rail link project also includes construction of 66 main bridges, 244 minor bridges, 14 new rail stations and procurement of 100 passenger coaches, according to the proposal from Bangladesh's railway ministry.*

*It said trains will travel at a maximum speed of 120 km per hour on the link.* The project will be built under the Trans-Asian Railway (TAR) project aimed at creating an integrated freight railway network across Europe and Asia.

This is also reportedly a project of the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (Unescap).

The Padma bridge will be double-decker with a four-lane road on the upper deck and a broad gauge single railway track on the lower deck.


*A portion of the rail line reportedly will be up and running by 2018, when the Bangladeshi government presents the much-publicized infrastructure project to the public, as the Padma bridge can be used by both road and rail.*

In December last year, Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the main works of the country's biggest Padma Bridge project by unveiling its foundation plaque.

Prior to the inauguration of the main bridge's construction works, she unveiled the plaque of the river training works, the second most costly component of the $3 billion project conducted by one of the largest international companies, Sinohydro Corporation Limited.

Hasina said the bridge will shorten travel time between capital Dhaka and the country's southern region, boosting entire trade and economic activities.

Experts say the bridge when it comes into operation in 2018 will ease pressure on the country's premier seaport in Chittagong, 242 km southeast of capital Dhaka, as it will bolster the second largest Mongla seaport in Bagerhat district, 178 km southwest of the capital city.

In June 2014, the Bangladeshi government awarded China Major Bridge Engineering Company Limited a $1.55-billion contract to build core structure of the Padma Bridge project which is to be completed in four years.

The 25-meter-wide and 10-km-long bridge will be built over Padma River, one of the three major rivers in Bangladesh.

About 6.15 km of the bridge is being built over the river while the remaining part on both banks. Apart from connecting nearly 30 million people in Bangladesh's southwest region to the rest of the country, the bridge will enhance regional trade and collaboration along the Asian highway No 1 and the Trans-Asian railway network.

The bridge is among the six projects that are under direct supervision of the Fast Track Project Monitoring Committee headed by Hasina.

-------------------------------------------------------------



Home  > Economy 
*Chinese ship anchors at Bangladesh’s Payra port ahead of inauguration on Aug 13*
Sanjay Kumar Das, Patuakhali Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-08-01 20:30:38.0 BdST Updated: 2016-08-01 20:30:38.0 BdST








File Photo
*Payra Sea Port has unofficially been flagged off through the anchorage of a commercial vessel from China.*






MV Fortune Bird reached the outer anchorage of the port in southwestern Patuakhali district on Monday afternoon.

The vessel, however, could not unload the 53,000 tonnes stone, mostly for the Padma Bridge, due to bad weather, Payra Port Authority Chairman Captain Saidur Rahman told bdnews24.com.

Several other foreign ships would reach the port in the next few days.

The port will be officially inaugurated in a ceremony on Aug 13, Captain Saidur said.

“Ships depend on high tide in other ports, but there is no such problem with Payra port because of its deep navigability. Ships can travel to the port 24 hours a day,” the chairman added.



http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/08...hs-payra-port-ahead-of-inauguration-on-aug-13




----------------------------------------------------------------








Update : 2016-02-12 18:05:04

*Govt moves to set up Bhanga-Barisal rail link*

UNB







The government has taken a major initiative to set up rail lines from Faridpur to Barisal and thus establish rail connectivity between Barisal and capital Dhaka through the Padma Multipurpose Bridge. The Ministry of Railways has recently sent a Preliminary Development Project Proposal (PDPP) to the Planning Commission on 'Construction of Broad Gauge Railway Line from Bhanga to Barisal and Feasibility Study from Barisal to Payra Sea Port Section' involving Tk 9,990 crore. Under the proposed project, a 100-km railway track will be set up from Bhanga in Faridpur to Barisal and then a feasibility study will be conducted to further extend the railway communications from Barisal to Payra Sea Port of Patuakhali, a Planning Commission official preferring anonymity told UNB. Bangladesh Railway will implement the proposed project from July 2016 to June 2021. The Planning Commission official said the Barisal Division, encompassing half of the southern part of the country, has no railway connectivity although the region is important as it has a maritime port and has a reputation of being a big rice bowl. "Rail link will enhance economic activities in the region. In the future, it can be extended to the proposed Payra Sea Port," the official added. The Planning Commission official further said the Bhanga-Barisal route will get connected with the proposed Padma railway link thus deriving the full benefit of the Padma Bridge, which will connect Barisal and Dhaka through a shorter route. The distance from Dhaka to Barisal will then be 185 kilometers, reducing the travel time by three hours. He said many people will be able to travel conveniently to their workplaces. "The proposed project will link Barisal with Khulna, Jessore, Benapole, Darsana, Mongla Port, Rajshahi and other important areas of Bangladesh. Of the total project cost, he said, Tk 1998 crore will come from the national exchequer while Tk 7,992 crore from project assistance, likely from the government of China or any other donor agency. Besides, an official at the Ministry of Railways said the cost estimation of the proposed project has been made based on the Padma Bridge Rail Link project, Phase 1 (Dhaka-Mawa-Bhanga). The actual cost will be determined after conducting the feasibility study and detailed design. Once the project is completed, the official said, people from all over Bangladesh will get the benefit of speedy, safe, low-cost and comfortable railway transportation facility to Barisal, improving the socioeconomic condition of Bangladesh. This project will help link Barisal with Dhaka as well as with the rest of the country enabling Bangladesh Railway to introduce train services for carrying passengers and goods.





*Rail lines all the way to Barisal Division: Hasina - bdnews24.com*


----------



## bongbang

BANGLADESH RECLAIM LAND FROM SEA

The Land Reclamation Project supported by the Netherlands was launched in 1977. This was one of the first systematic efforts to study the potential for land reclamation. Since then, the Netherlands has continued to support the Bangladesh Water Development Board in carrying out a number of projects using cross dams to accelerate the build-up of land. As a result, the country has so far reclaimed more than 1000 square kilometers of land from the sea south of Noakhali. For more in Bangla: http://www.bd-pratidin.com/first-page/2016/08/10/162346
*
Embassy of the Netherlands in Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Home
Bangladesh
*Industries give locality a new lease of life*
Mir Mahmudul Hasan . Nilphamari | Update: 20:47, Aug 19, 2016

0Like




Last year the Hong Kong firm Evergreen exported 35 million wigs worldwide, earning more than $15 million. It’s factory is in an export processing zone of North Bengal in Bangladesh and employs 15 thousand workers from 10 nearby villages.

Just 15 years ago, Songolshi union was a poverty-stricken area about 10 kilometers from Nilphamari. Now 12 local and foreign companies have set up factories on 140 plots of land in this Uttara export processing zone. Eight of these are Hong Kong-based and one is from the United Kingdom. The rest are local. The factories here produce items like sweaters, spectacles and even coffins. A British company Oasis has trained local women in making bamboo and cane caskets for funerals. 

According to Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA), these factories have exported $188,800,000 worth of products in the last fiscal year alone.

Currently there are 22 thousand workers employed in the Uttara EPZ and 65% of them are women. There are alo 20 foreign and local factories surrounding the EPZ which also employ thousands of people. These factories are changing the face of the area rapidly. In the villages nearby, the farmers are turning into factory workers. The once sleepy little village homes are becoming livelier and prosperous.

Local people say that once the farmers here were unemployed most of the year and lived in poverty. Many used to leave for other districts to find work. Now, people from other districts come here to find work and settle in the area. 

At six in the morning in the EPZ, thousands of people can be seen entering the factories. They com t work on cycle, motorbikes, easy-bikes and on foot.

By seven in the morning, most of the workers are at their stations. Then from four in the afternoon, they leave the factories in streams, heading back home.

In the mornings and later afternoons the rods of the area teem with the factory workers going to work and returning home. The easy-bike business is booming due to these commuters.

Waiting at a factory gate, rickshaw-van puller Azinur Islam (30) said his home was nearly eight kilometers away in Choraikhola union. His wife, Komola Begum, has been working at a leather factory in the EPZ for around two years. She earns more than him, about Tk 7-8 thousand per month. He takes his wife to work and back in his van. Other workers from that area also travel by his van, and he earns around Tk 6 thousand per month. He says that before his family was poor. Now they earn enough to even save at the end of the month.

Many women and men from village, Itakhali union work in the factories. The village Haribollob of Itakhola union has transformed entirely over the years, with many of its men and women employed in these factories. Babul Chandra Ray (40) was originally a farmer and could not find work throughout the year. He would ply a rickshaw for a living.. He didn’t own land. His three daughters now work at the EPZ and bring together home Tk 30 thousand a month. Babul now owns land and has three tin-roofed houses. 

Anwarul Islam (24) and his wife Parvin Akhter (22) work at Evergreen. They earn Tk 15 thousand together monthly. He has studied up to grade 10, his wife up to grade 8. After five years of working, they bought a motorbike and a new home. 

At around 4 pm, we meet Parimol Roy (23) at the EPZ gate, taking his wife Rani Ray (18) home on a bicycle. They live almost 10 kilometers away. Both of them work at Evergreen. He works at packaging, his wife makes wigs. He was a sharecropper before, working on leased land. Now he leases land to others.

Deputy General Manager of Evergreen Subrata Sarkar said that 65 percent of their 15 thousand workers are women. Last year they earned $15 million from exporting wigs. They mostly produce carnival and synthetic wigs. 

The president of the chamber of commerce and industry at Nilphamari SM Shafiqul Alam said that the area here was once mostly agricultural. No one had seen any other factories other than rice mills. Farmers would be unemployed for most the year and the women would spend their time at home. Now both men and women are working at the factories and earning money.

The general manager of Uttara EPZ Mohammed Janab Ali said that when the EPZ was first launched in 2001, there wasn’t much expectations about the project. There was only one factory named Uttara sweaters. Now, 12 companies have constructed factories on 140 plots of land. Nine of these companies are foreign and 40 more plots have been readied, most of which has been booked already. 

Due to the construction of the new factories, the demand for electricity in the area has increased, said the general manager. “EPZ now needs 15 megawatts of electricity. The Rural Electrification Board has made a 10 megawatt power substation here. We have asked for it to be expanded, but progress has been slow.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

BD needs more of these export processing zones.

Once there are a lot of them, then they will compete with garment factories for
labour and that will drive up wages and so better living standards for workers.

I will give Awami League credit where it is deserved as they seem to have a good policy
for industrial development in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Guys sorry a small OT post- revived my Bangladeshi Music Thread after a while, check it out.

https://defence.pk/threads/bangladeshi-music.167340/page-15#post-8642876

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Guys sorry a small OT post- revived my Bangladeshi Music Thread after a while, check it out.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/bangladeshi-music.167340/page-15#post-8642876


dude,these threads at General multimedia section is very tough to keep track of, and looks like you are the only one who contributes there.

What's the motivation of the mods to move it there? Maybe cuz these doesn't attracts trolls. 

Anyway good job, carry on.Kudos!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> dude,these threads at General multimedia section is very tough to keep track of, and looks like you are the only one who contributes there.
> 
> What's the motivation of the mods to move it there? Maybe cuz these doesn't attracts trolls, so no trp for the site.
> 
> Anyway good job, carry on.Kudos!!



Thanks brother. The multimedia section has five of my threads including 

the 'Bangladeshi fashion' thread, 
the 'Dhaka Mid-rises' thread, 
'Dhaka restaurants' thread,
'Bangladeshi music' thread and 
'Made in Bangladesh' thread....
these days hardly any time to update these but they should all usually be in the first page of that multimedia section...and you're right. I hide it there to avoid people ruining the threads with faaltu comments...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks brother. The multimedia section has five of my threads including
> 
> the 'Bangladeshi fashion' thread,
> the 'Dhaka Mid-rises' thread,
> 'Dhaka restaurants' thread,
> 'Bangladeshi music' thread and
> 'Made in Bangladesh' thread....
> these days hardly any time to update these but they should all usually be in the first page of that multimedia section...and you're right. I hide it there to avoid people ruining the threads with faaltu comments...


i uesd to start with those threads except BD fashion before entering BD forum.. great threads...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

http://m.timesofindia.com/world/sou...t-dead-in-Bangladesh/articleshow/53995027.cms


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.prothom-alo.com/bangladesh/article/969076/
*‘মারধরে’ আবারও পালাল ‘আসল বিএনপি’*
নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক | আপডেট: ২১:৪৩, সেপ্টেম্বর ০৫, ২০১৬

রাজধানীর নয়াপল্টনে বিএনপির কেন্দ্রীয় কার্যালয়ে মহড়া দিতে গিয়ে আবারও ধাওয়া ও মারধর খেয়েছে কথিত আসল বিএনপি। এ সময় অন্তত ছয়জন আহত হয়েছেন বলে জানা গেছে। তবে বিএনপির পক্ষ থেকে কেবল ধাওয়া দেওয়ার বিষয়টি বলা হয়েছে।

প্রত্যক্ষদর্শী কয়েকজন জানান, আজ সোমবার বেলা পৌনে তিনটার দিকে কামরুল হাসান নাসিমের প্রায় অর্ধশত সমর্থক নয়াপল্টন এলাকায় যান। তাঁরা জোনাকি সিনেমা হলের পাশের গলি থেকে বের হয়ে বিএনপির কেন্দ্রীয় কার্যালয়ের দিকে যাচ্ছিলেন। খবর পেয়ে আগে থেকে বিএনপি, ছাত্রদল, যুবদলের নেতা-কর্মীরা আশপাশে অবস্থান নেন। একপর্যায়ে ‘আসল বিএনপির’ সমর্থকদের মারধর শুরু করলে তাঁরা পালিয়ে যান।

এ বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে কামরুল হাসান নিজেকে বিএনপির পুনর্গঠনের উদ্যোক্তা দাবি করে প্রথম আলোকে বলেন, ‘আজ আমাদের শান্তিপূর্ণ চতুর্থ মহড়া ছিল। কিন্তু ওরা তো সব সময় অশান্তি করে। আমাদের ছয়জনকে আহত করেছে।’ মহড়াতে তিনি ছিলেন কি না, জানতে চাইলে কামরুল হাসান বলেন, ‘এখন তো মহড়া হচ্ছে, আমি কেন যাব?’ তাঁর ভাষায়, গত ২ জানুয়ারি প্রথম ও ১৭ জানুয়ারি দ্বিতীয় ‘মহড়া’ হয়। দুবারই ধাওয়া ও মারধরের শিকার হন তাঁর সমর্থকেরা।

আজকের ‘আসল বিএনপির’ মহড়ার বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে বিএনপির সহদপ্তর সম্পাদক তাইফুল হক প্রথম আলোকে বলেন, তারা (আসল বিএনপি) বেলা আড়াইটা–তিনটার দিকে জোনাকি হলের পাশ থেকে আসছিল। এরপর ধাওয়া দিলে পালিয়ে যান।

গত বছরের জানুয়ারিতে কামরুল হাসান বিএনপির গঠনতন্ত্র স্থগিত করার ঘোষণা দিয়ে দল পুনর্গঠনের দাবি জানান। এ লক্ষ্যে গত ২৬ নভেম্বর জাতীয় প্রেসক্লাবের সামনে এক সমাবেশে তিনি কথিত জাতীয়তাবাদী জনতার নিম্ন আদালত বসান।

কামরুল হাসানের তৎপরতা সম্পর্কে বিএনপি সংবাদ সম্মেলন করে বলেছে, এসব সরকারি নীলনকশার অংশ। কথিত আসল বিএনপি সরকারের উচ্ছিষ্টভোগী ও টোকাই।
@bongbang @BDforever @TopCat @Khan saheb @UKBengali @Anubis @Species @kobiraaz check out this tamasha.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Doyalbaba said:


> http://www.prothom-alo.com/bangladesh/article/969076/
> *‘মারধরে’ আবারও পালাল ‘আসল বিএনপি’*
> নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক | আপডেট: ২১:৪৩, সেপ্টেম্বর ০৫, ২০১৬
> 
> রাজধানীর নয়াপল্টনে বিএনপির কেন্দ্রীয় কার্যালয়ে মহড়া দিতে গিয়ে আবারও ধাওয়া ও মারধর খেয়েছে কথিত আসল বিএনপি। এ সময় অন্তত ছয়জন আহত হয়েছেন বলে জানা গেছে। তবে বিএনপির পক্ষ থেকে কেবল ধাওয়া দেওয়ার বিষয়টি বলা হয়েছে।
> 
> প্রত্যক্ষদর্শী কয়েকজন জানান, আজ সোমবার বেলা পৌনে তিনটার দিকে কামরুল হাসান নাসিমের প্রায় অর্ধশত সমর্থক নয়াপল্টন এলাকায় যান। তাঁরা জোনাকি সিনেমা হলের পাশের গলি থেকে বের হয়ে বিএনপির কেন্দ্রীয় কার্যালয়ের দিকে যাচ্ছিলেন। খবর পেয়ে আগে থেকে বিএনপি, ছাত্রদল, যুবদলের নেতা-কর্মীরা আশপাশে অবস্থান নেন। একপর্যায়ে ‘আসল বিএনপির’ সমর্থকদের মারধর শুরু করলে তাঁরা পালিয়ে যান।
> 
> এ বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে কামরুল হাসান নিজেকে বিএনপির পুনর্গঠনের উদ্যোক্তা দাবি করে প্রথম আলোকে বলেন, ‘আজ আমাদের শান্তিপূর্ণ চতুর্থ মহড়া ছিল। কিন্তু ওরা তো সব সময় অশান্তি করে। আমাদের ছয়জনকে আহত করেছে।’ মহড়াতে তিনি ছিলেন কি না, জানতে চাইলে কামরুল হাসান বলেন, ‘এখন তো মহড়া হচ্ছে, আমি কেন যাব?’ তাঁর ভাষায়, গত ২ জানুয়ারি প্রথম ও ১৭ জানুয়ারি দ্বিতীয় ‘মহড়া’ হয়। দুবারই ধাওয়া ও মারধরের শিকার হন তাঁর সমর্থকেরা।
> 
> আজকের ‘আসল বিএনপির’ মহড়ার বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে বিএনপির সহদপ্তর সম্পাদক তাইফুল হক প্রথম আলোকে বলেন, তারা (আসল বিএনপি) বেলা আড়াইটা–তিনটার দিকে জোনাকি হলের পাশ থেকে আসছিল। এরপর ধাওয়া দিলে পালিয়ে যান।
> 
> গত বছরের জানুয়ারিতে কামরুল হাসান বিএনপির গঠনতন্ত্র স্থগিত করার ঘোষণা দিয়ে দল পুনর্গঠনের দাবি জানান। এ লক্ষ্যে গত ২৬ নভেম্বর জাতীয় প্রেসক্লাবের সামনে এক সমাবেশে তিনি কথিত জাতীয়তাবাদী জনতার নিম্ন আদালত বসান।
> 
> কামরুল হাসানের তৎপরতা সম্পর্কে বিএনপি সংবাদ সম্মেলন করে বলেছে, এসব সরকারি নীলনকশার অংশ। কথিত আসল বিএনপি সরকারের উচ্ছিষ্টভোগী ও টোকাই।
> @bongbang @BDforever @TopCat @Khan saheb @UKBengali @Anubis @Species @kobiraaz check out this tamasha.



হায়রে আমার সাধের বাংলাদেশ ! 

এই হলো আমাদের পলিটিশিয়ানদের কোয়ালিটি.....



RISING SUN said:


> http://m.timesofindia.com/world/sou...t-dead-in-Bangladesh/articleshow/53995027.cms



They found the guy using his fingerprints matched from his National ID card....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Rowing Federation organised the National Rowing Competition in the Burhiganga River in Dhaka on Saturday












President Md Abdul Hamid greeted by ministers AMA Muhith, Amir Hossain Amu and AKM Mozammel Huq at the Dhaka airport on Sunday on his return from London.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

*Tk 45 billion financing for Teletalk to expand network, Minister Tarana says*

Staff Correspondent bdnews24.com 
Published: 2016-09-08 18:29:51 BdST






*State-owned mobile-phone operator Teletalk plans to reach the rural population by the next two years.*
State Minister for Telecommunications Tarana Halim says Tk 45 billion is being pumped into the network expansion project.

“The goal is to expand its network and manpower so that it can compete with other operators," she said on Thursday while launching customer service centre at Dhaka's Gulshan.

The minister said widening its network expansion is the most important factor. "It's obvious that subscribers will switch if there's no network in rural areas."

The government has cleared a Tk 6.1 billion project and another Tk 30 billion project is awaiting a green light, according to the minister.

"Teletalk is already implementing a Tk 7 billion project financed by its own fund."

According to her, once these projects are implemented Teletalk will be ready to compete with other operators.

There are now six mobile phone service providers operating Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka streets are practically deserted because of people leaving town on account of Eid. Mohakhali area shown.





Kazi Nazrul Avenue in Dhaka, one of the busiest streets of the capital, was almost empty on Monday as well. Paribagh area shown.





Fire-fighters trying to douse flames that levelled a packaging company in Tongi on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Container Depot Projects and ports under implementation under Public/Private initiative (to help with exports as well as Container traffic to/from India):

*New Inland Container Depot (ICD) near Dhirasram Railway Station (2nd Railway ICD after Kamalapur)*

Project Information
Details
*Project Name:*
Construction of a New Inland Container Depot (ICD) near Dhirasram Railway Station
*Sector:*
Transport
*Department/Ministry:*
Ministry of Railways
*Implementing Agency:*
Bangladesh Railway
*Location:*
Near Dhirasram Railway Station at Gazipur district

*Background:*
To cater for the growth of container based cargo handling and transportation, both public and private sectors operators are operating in country through the single ICD located at Kamalapur and few container terminals across the country. Kamalapur ICD has been handling both the inbound and outbound container cargoes transported by Bangladesh Railway only. But the capacity of Kamalapur ICD is not adequate enough to serve the increasing share of container handling diverted towards Bangladesh Railway. Further expansion of Kamalapur ICD is difficult due to heavy built up of the surrounding area. Apart from capacity constraints, day time prohibition on movement of commercial vehicles (Truck, Container Lorry, Pick-up, etc.) is also very difficult in Kamalapur ICD. Therefore, it was necessary to establish another full-fledged ICD with constant access to container handling and transportation. For this purpose, it was decided to construct a new ICD near Dhirasram Railway station attached to the Dhaka eastern by-pass road. In order to bring the expected efficiency in container handling Bangladesh Railway has considered the project to be implemented under PPP modality.

*Objective:*
The proposed ICD near Dhirasram Railway station is planned to cater the rapid growth of containerized traffic handled in the Chittagong Port. Moreover, industries like Ready Made Garments in particular which are shifting to areas North of Dhaka, the woven mills situated in Mirpur, Tejgaon, Demra and factories on Dhaka-Sylhet Highway, Dhaka EPZ, Savar,Tongi, Gazipur etc. are accessible to the proposed ICD Site at Dhirasram. It is also ideally suited for containerization of Indo-Bangla trade in the near future.
The objective of the project is to help economic growth of the country by providing adequate physical facilities for achieving the following targets:

Increase in the number of container movements by rail in the key Dhaka-Chittagong transport corridor with regionally competitive transport costs and more reliable movement of import and export cargo.
Modal shift for import/export Cargo from break bulk movement by truck to container movement by rail.
Developments of modern and seamless inter modal transport.
Higher quality freight train services.
Effective and efficient operation of planned ICD.
*Project Scope:*
The handling capacity of the proposed ICD is 354,000 TEUs. The ICD will be developed on approximately 55 ha of land and with railway spur of 6 km connecting the ICD with the national railway network on around 26 ha land.
*Project Implementation Period:*
July 2013 - December 2017
*Status:*

*Note:* PricewaterhouseCoopers appointed as Transaction Advisor.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Project Name:
Construction of Laldia Bulk Terminal (Adj. to CTG port)
Sector:*
Transport
*Department/Ministry:*
Ministry of Shipping
*Implementing Agency:*
Chittagong Port Authority (CPA)
*Location:*
Laldia Char, Patenga, Chittagong

*Background:*
Chittagong Port, operated by the Chittagong Port Authority (CPA), is the main sea port of Bangladesh and handles more than 92% of the total sea born trade of the country in bulk and containerized form. There has been a significant and sustained increase in cargo handling at the Chittagong Port, with current growth averaging at more than 10% annually.

*A key constraint faced by Chittagong Port is the lack of any specialist terminals to handle bulk cargo.* Currently the bulk cargo is being handled at the existing container terminals; however, this is not a viable long term solution. The port lacks dedicated equipment for bulk cargo, and the strong growth of container and bulk cargo volumes are having an adverse impact on ships waiting time and the overall performance of the port.

To meet this increase in bulk cargo volumes and improve performance of port operations, government has prioritized the establishment of a dedicated bulk cargo handling facility.

For this purpose, the government has primarily selected the Laldia Char as a strategically appropriate location for developing a bulk cargo handling terminal. CPA has decided to develop the terminal through Public-Private Partnership arrangement. The proposed site is in the right bank of Chittagong port between Khal no 14 and 15. The proposed site is nearer to sea mouth and located downstream of the Gupta bend.
*
Objective:*

Setting up a dedicated terminal with specialist equipment to handle bulk cargo.
Enhancing capacity at Chittagong Port to deal with additional cargo volumes and meet future demand.
Enhancing operational performance at Chittagong Port and reducing ship waiting time.
*Project Scope:*
The design, construction, operation and maintenance of Laldia Bulk Cargo Terminal on the basis of a PPP Structure.

*Project Implementation Period:*
Development Period: 2014 – 2015
Procurement Period: 2015 – 2016

*Note:*
MMM Group Limited appointed as Transaction Advisory. and currently carrying out the Feasibility Study.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Construction & Operation of Inland Container Terminal (ICT) at Khanpur (2nd Riverine ICD)*

*Project Name:*
Construction & Operation of Inland Container Terminal (ICT) at Khanpur
*Sector:*
Transport (Port)
*Department/Ministry:*
Ministry of Shipping
*Implementing Agency:*
Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA)
*Location:*
The project location is at Khanpur, situated on the Shitalakhya river under the district of Narayanganj and adjacent to the town of Narayanganj, Bangladesh.

*Background:*
Around 70 percent of containers at the Chittagong port originate or are destined for Dhaka, of which only 17 percent are transported from the Chittagong port by road and rail. The remaining containers are transported to and from Dhaka area by truck. The huge congestion in Dhaka-Chittagong road and results significant delays in shipment delivery. As an alternative, inland water transport (IWT) system has a good potential in the country considering that there is only one Inland Container Depot (ICD) at Dhaka connected through railway to Chittagong Port.

Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA) is a government agency responsible for the development for IWT system in the country. BIWTA owns and operates river terminals and jetty facilities in the country including the jetty at Khanpur which is situated on the Shitalakhya river in Narayanganj District with an area of around 14 acres. Khanpur has good connectivity through IWT with some other comparative advantages and has good potential for commercial viability. For this purpose, BIWTA has considered private investment to redevelop the project under PPP model.

*Objective:*
It is expected that redevelopment of Khanpur ICT through PPP will reduce congestion and transportation cost. The cost savings aspect of IWT in comparison with other modes would create remarkable margin as it is less than half the cost of transporting through rail and less than one-fourth than that of road. In addition to this it is safer than road transportation. The re-development of the port through PPP will ensure the following objectives:

To efficiently handle containers to be transported by inland waterways from/to the maritime ports of Chittagong and Mongla;
To facilitate the container transportation between Bangladesh and India under the Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade (PIWTT); and
To facilitate container stacking, stuffing & un-stuffing and other allied services.
*Project Scope:*

Establishment of a terminal with annual capacity of 80, 000 TEUs
Development of the backup land considering the flood level and
Replace the existing jetty structure to cater the new terminal capacity
*Project Implementation Period:*
Development Period: 2014 - 2015
Procurement Period: 2015 - 2016

*Note:*
PricewaterhouseCoopers Private Limited appointed as Transaction Advisory and currently carrying out the Feasibility Study.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Construction and operation of 2 (Two) Jetties of MPA at Mongla*

*Project Name:*
Construction and operation of 2 (two) incomplete Jetties of MPA at Mongla
*Sector:*
Transport (Port)
*Department/Ministry:*
Ministry of Shipping
*Implementing Agency:*
Mongla Port Authority (‘MPA')
*Location:*
MPA Jetty, Mongla

*Background:*
Mongla Port and Chittagong Port are the only two ports in Bangladesh which can be said to be an international seaborne trade port. Mongla Port is located in the south-western part of the country, on the East Bank of Pussur River around 71 Nautical Miles upstream of the Bay of Bengal.

Chittagong Port in the south-eastern part of the country is the gateway port in Bangladesh handling majority of all seaborne cargo to Bangladesh. However, with the rapid and sustained economic growth in Bangladesh, the expansion in industrial development and the success of the export-based apparels industry there are serious capacity constraints at Chittagong Port.

To meet the increased demand for international port facilities, to address the capacity constraints at Chittagong port, to provide port facilities to cover the western half of Bangladesh, government has taken a strategic decision to re-invigorate Mongla Port and develop facilities up to international standard.

As part of this initiative a significant amount of government investment has been earmarked for a number of projects in Mongla Port these include procurement of Cutter Suction Dredger, Pilot & Dispatch Boat, procurement of Navigational Aids and dredging in the Mongla Port Harbor Channel.

The proposed PPP project is part of government’s wider initiative for the redevelopment of the Mongla Port and will help to complement the initiative undertaken to develop a special economic zone in Mongla.

*Objective:*
To develop international standard port facilities for berthing of ships and cargo handling.
*Project Scope:*
To deliver international standard port facilities and cargo handling services by constructing, operating and maintaining two jetties with ancillary backup facilities and terminal handling equipment.
*Project Implementation Period:*
2012 - 2014
*
Note:*

IIFC (Infrastructure Investment Facilitation Company), Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu and Mahindra Consulting Engineers Limited - consortium have been appointed as Transaction Advisor for the Project.
Feasibility Study has been completed..
Prequalification Notice for Development of Two Jetties at Mongla Port on Public-Private Partnership (PPP) Basis has been published.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In addition 3rd seaport at Payra is already under development. Some details:

*Payra Port Authority*
*



*

Payra Sea Port is the 3rd sea port of Bangladesh located in general area in between latitude 21o15’- 22o00’ North and longitude 90o00’- 90o30’ East on the bank of Rabnabad Channel under Kalapara, a sub district of Patuakali. In order to increase the economic activities in the central zone and meet the future demand, Payra Sea Port Act 2013 was passed in National Parliament on 10 November 2013. Honourable Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated country’s 3rd seaport named as “Payra Sea Port” at Rabnabad Channel at Patuakhali district on 19 November 2013.















Aerial shot of development status as of January 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

More images from Payra Port. Ain't much to look at now, but this is going to change.















Some initial marine vessel assets (already ordered - local builds)

60 ton Bollard pull TUG





25 Knot Heavy duty Patrol boat with side-launched RHIB (Range 100 Miles from Port)





24 Knot Pilot Vessel with side-launched RHIB (Range 100 Miles from Port)





There is also a buoy laying vessel ordered.





*Berthing Preparation for Vessels*

Payra Port Authority has completed following preparatory measures for berthing Merchant Vessels as of December, 2015:


Channel and river route is buoyed with IALA (International Association of Light House Authorities) Buoyage (System-A).

Admiralty Chart of Payra Navigable water has been published.

Fairway and Mooring areas have been designated.

Channel has been marked with safe water lanes.

VHF Station for Ship -Shore Communication has been installed.

Adequate skilled manpower exists.

Manning and logistics for pilotage, berthing and cargo handling exists.

Ship and Cargo clearance facilities for collection of Customs dues at Payra Port has been arranged.

Compliance of International standard Security arrangement (ISPS code)

*'BD-PAY' call sign* by United Nations Economic Commission for Europe (UNECE) has been issued .

Efficient port operation by skill Ship Handling Operator exists.

MMD clearance has been arranged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

https://defence.pk/threads/govt-signs-mou-with-belgian-company-for-payra-port.432122/#post-8333599

https://defence.pk/threads/govt-signs-mou-with-belgian-company-for-payra-port.432122/#post-8340735

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

A request to all Bangladeshi members, please use this thread. It has been made Sticky, so it shouldn't be tough to find it. Use it to post all the news related to Bangladeshi politics, internal political news. Please don't open new threads for small news and etc, etc....
Note: Bangladeshi news is allowed, but try your best t find an English version of that news. 

@PARIKRAMA , please help me by tagging all the active Bangladeshi members on this forum. Would be kind of you.

@Riyad ,@TopCat ,@SHK ,@BDforever ,@Doyalbaba ,@bluesky ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PARIKRAMA

WAJsal said:


> A request to all Bangladeshi members, please use this thread. It has been made Sticky, so it shouldn't be tough to find it. Use it to post all the news related to Bangladeshi politics, internal political news. Please don't open new threads for small news and etc, etc....
> Note: Bangladeshi news is allowed, but try your best t find an English version of that news.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA , please help me by tagging all the active Bangladeshi members on this forum. Would be kind of you.
> 
> @Riyad ,@TopCat ,@SHK ,@BDforever ,@Doyalbaba ,@bluesky ....


Excellent initiative my good friend and brother...
This goes a long way in creating a place for BD folks appropriately.

@kobiraaz @TopCat @Anubis @Doyalbaba @Riyad @Species @Bilal9 @Russell @Avisheik @bluesky @Mohammed Khaled @Khan saheb @~Phoenix~ @BDforever @shourov323 @masud @Al-zakir @idune @Saiful Islam @UKBengali

Its as i said is one of the many steps taken to give you folks a appropriate space. Please use this as well and i hope with growing participation, very soon, we will be in a position to justify a sub section point at an appropriate time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

*BNP chief Khaleda returns from Hajj, causes traffic mayhem on Airport Road*
Senior Correspondent bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-09-22 22:57:52.0 BdST Updated: 2016-09-22 23:32:00.0 BdST








*BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia has returned home after performing Hajj in Saudi Arabia. Her arrival back home caused a traffic logjam on Airport Road as a large number of party activists and supporters gathered there to welcome her back at the airport.*

A heightened police presence further contributed to the congestion in the heavy weekend traffic, witnesses and commuters alleged on Thursday.

Airport officials said a flight carrying the former prime minister and BNP chief touched down at Shahjalal International Airport at 5:10pm on Thursday.

But even before her arrival, thousands of party supporters had begun to gather near the airport, forcing vehicular traffic from Banani to Uttara to a standstill.

Security forces, however, did not let the leaders and activists of BNP and its affiliates, except Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir and a few other top leaders, to enter the airport area.

The former prime minister had left Dhaka for Saudi Arabia on Sept 8 to perform Hajj. His son Tarique Rahman also joined her in Saudi Arabia from the UK. They travelled together to Dubai after the Hajj. Tarique then headed for London while Khaleda came back to Dhaka.














Thousands of Khaleda Zia’s supporters broke into applause and raised slogans welcoming her as her motorcade emerged at the airport square through the VIP terminal at 5:17pm. They occupied the footpaths and parts of the street all the way up to Khilkhet from the airport.

When her car reached Banani at 6pm, commuting vehicles were still moving very slowly on Airport Road and on adjacent roads. Zinnat Ali Molla, Assistant Commissioner of Police (Traffic) for Uttara Zone, told bdnews24.com that traffic on both lanes of the Airport Road had been at a standstill from 4pm to 6:15pm due to the gathering of the BNP leaders and activists.















The BNP said Khaleda Zia and members of her family had gone to Makkah to perform Hajj as royal guests at the invitation of Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud.


Suburban Uttara witnessed a similar traffic snarl on Wednesday when Juba League Chairman Oman Faruq's supporters gathered to welcome him on his return from Hajj.

The ruling Awami League and its affiliates have also taken preparations to gather on the streets from the airport to Ganabhaban to welcome Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday on her return from New York after attending the 71st UN General Assembly


----------



## bluesky

*Rival US Awami League activists bicker at Hasina's reception in New York*
New York Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-09-22 23:19:14.0 BdST Updated: 2016-09-22 23:34:30.0 BdST






*Expatriate leaders and activists of the Awami League in the US let themselves loose in heated squabbling at a reception for party chief Sheikh Hasina just after the prime minister left the programme in New York.*

The attendees, including women and children, were seen running for safety at one stage of the chaos, which lasted for several minutes on Wednesday night New York time.

Some women also fell on the ground. Grand Hyatt hotel staff called in police to calm the situation.

Tension began when the Awami League's US unit President Siddiqur Rahman snatched the microphone from General Secretary Abdus Samad Azad, who was scheduled to deliver the welcome speech.






Siddiqur delivered the welcome speech instead. Sheikh Hasina was present at the time. During the around 50-minute speech of the prime minister, chaos broke out among part of the audience. The prime minister's Special Security Force and security personnel of the hotel managed to calm down the angry rivals.

Just after Sheikh Hasina had left the venue, disorder erupted following an altercation between leaders of the Bangladesh Chhatra League.







Thousands of Awami League supporters were compelled to stay outside the hotel as the venue had been filled.

Foreign Minister AH Mahmood Ali, State Minister for Foreign Affairs Shahriar Alam, former foreign minister Dipu Moni, Prime Minister's Energy Affairs Adviser Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury and ICT Affairs Adviser Sajeeb Ahmed Wazed Joy also attended the event.


----------



## bluesky

So, this is as usual Awami League. Without a forceful opposition party the govt. party people bicker, quarrel and infight for tiny reasons. In general the quality of BD people is far below the standard. These fist fighting occurrences, all in the name of politics, in foreign countries by our people testify to what I complain. Not only BAL but also the activists of BNP show indecency. Many people abroad are a shame to the country.


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## bongbang

bluesky said:


> So, this is as usual Awami League. Without a forceful opposition party the govt. party people bicker, quarrel and infight for tiny reasons. In general the quality of BD people is far below the standard. These fist fighting occurrences, all in the name of politics, in foreign countries by our people testify to what I complain. Not only BAL but also the activists of BNP show indecency. Many people abroad are a shame to the country.



There is a dedicated BD politics thread in South Asia section. You should post all these in there not in BD defence section.


----------



## Arthur

A little memento from the Japanese Parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

After reading the report of return of Begum Zia and seeing the photographs can it be said that the BD's love with Hasina has been replaced with that of Begum Zia.


----------



## Bilal9

Whisky Tango Foxtrot? 

Look at the Taiwan Parliament fight too....






Politicians are scum - anywhere you go....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> After reading the report of return of Begum Zia and seeing the photographs can it be said that the BD's love with Hasina has been replaced with that of Begum Zia.



How? All pictures of BD are the same....lots of overcrowding.

You telling me BAL rallies are all empty?


----------



## Riyad

*The Bangladesh factor in India’s security*
Saturday, 03 September 2016 | Hiranmay Karlekar | in Edit





















*The return of the BNP-Jamaat alliance to power will re-establish ascendance of anti-India forces in Bangladesh which will revert to being the happy hunting ground of the ISI. This is something that India must prevent*

The security threats India faces from Pakistan and China have been discussed at length. Islamabad’s strategic doctrine of balkanising India to counter this country’s military superiority over it and salience in the world is well-known. While its main focus is currently on stirring up trouble in Jammu & Kashmir by orchestrating street violence, and stepping up cross-border terrorist strikes, in the State, North-East India has from the beginning been very much under its gaze.

China’s goals are different. At one level it seeks the resolution of its claims on Indian territory in Ladakh in the north-west, and south of the McMahon line, which marks the border between the two countries in the East and the North-East, on its terms. At another, it wants to keep India from emerging as a power that can rival its own role as a super power.

 A Government in Dhaka that is hostile to India and ready to assist in Pakistan and China’s designs, will pose serious problems for India. Bangladesh, either on its own or on behalf of Pakistan and China, can threaten India or become the springboard of threats to India, in several ways. The first is cutting off India’s links with its north-eastern States through the Siliguri-Islampur Corridor or the Siliguri Corridor, which is about 200 kilometres long and between 20 and 60 kilometres wide, and is often referred to as the “Chicken’s Neck”.

It is unlikely to attack Chicken’s Neck on its own. It can, however, try such an adventure in a situation in which India is engaged in a war with Pakistan in the west and China in the north and North-East. And even if it does not move militarily, it may sponsor terrorist strikes to hinder the movement of troops, arms and supplies, through the corridor. That this is not a mere hypothetical speculation became clear during the Kargil War when a blast occurred in a train in north Jalpaiguri station on June 24, 1999. It was directed at a group of jawans travelling to north-western India in connection with the operations. Two jawans were killed and 16 injured. The Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), which has been active in the area since the early 1950s when Bangladesh was east Pakistan, was strongly suspected to have been behind the incident as well as several others aimed at disrupting the movement of troops and equipment from north-eastern to north-western India.

Besides, it can — as it had been doing in the past — provide sanctuary and assistance to North-East India’s rebel groups like the United Liberation Front of Asom, the National-Socialist Council of Nagaland, the People’s Liberation Army of Kangleipak in Manipur, the All-Tripura Tiger Force (initially formed as All-Tripura Tribal Force), and the National Democratic Front of Bodoland. In addition, either the Bangladesh Government or terrorist groups supported by it, or too powerful to be curbed by it, may send money, arms and terrorists across the long and porous border between the two countries to stage terror strikes in India.

As for the movement of terrorists to India, there is the example of what happened in January, 1999, when Delhi police arrested Syed Abu Nasir, a Bangladeshi, who had crossed over from Bangladesh to bomb the US Embassy in Delhi and Consulate General in Chennai. He revealed during interrogation that he and his team of nine — six of whom had come via Bangladesh, gathered in Calcutta in December, 1998. From there, the three Indian members had been sent to Siliguri to establish a support base in collaboration with ISI agents stationed there, while the six ‘Afghans’ — a generic term used to signify Afghans as well as various Arab and other terrorists trained in Afghanistan by the Al Qaeda — went to Chennai. The three Indians who went to Siliguri were subsequently arrested while the six ‘Afghans’ managed to disappear.

Bangladesh not only provided sanctuary, assistance and training to North-East India’s rebel groups, but mocked at detailed information India provided about the location of training camps. Major-General Mohammad Jahangir Alam Khan Chowdhuri, Director-General of the Bangladesh Rifles (now Bangladesh Border Guards), visiting India for talks with his counterpart in the Border Security Force, Ajay Raj Sharma, referred to the list of insurgent camps provided by the Border Security Force (BSF) and said, “There is not a single camp in Bangladesh. We looked for the camps’ locations given in the BSF list. Some of the addresses were of our cantonment area and our headquarters…. Some addresses even pertained to the Bay of Bengal.”

Bangladesh’s awareness of its ability to threaten North-Eastern India was starkly demonstrated when its Foreign Minister, Morshed Khan, stated while inaugurating an India-Bangladesh Dialogue of Young Journalists in Dhaka on September 7, 2004, “Bangladesh is India-locked. But Delhi has also to remember that the seven North-Eastern Indian States are Bangladesh-locked.” Khan further raised the pitch of his minatory statement when, referring to what he described as India’s restrictions on the import of goods from Bangladesh, he said, he could “end India’s three billion dollar (sic) trade here by issuing an Statutory Regulating Order (SRO) on all Indian goods entering Bangladesh.”

Khan was Foreign Minister in the coalition Government comprising the Bangladesh Nationalist Party and Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh, which was in office from 2001 to 2006 with Begum Khaleda Zia as Prime Minister. It made no bones about its hostility to India. Major-General Khan Chowdhuri, headed the BDR in the same period. In fact, except those headed by Sheikh Hasina, all Governments of Bangladesh since the murder of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman in 1975 have been hostile to India and pro-Pakistan. *
*
The Awami League Government, headed by Sheikh Hasina, which is now in power, is friendly to India. It is working closely with this country.


It has not only closed down the camps of the North-Eastern India’s insurgent groups but made it impossible for these to operate from Bangladesh. It has clamped down hard on fundamentalist terrorist Islamist organisations like Ansar-al-Islam (pro-Al Qaeda) and Islamic State (or New Jamaat-ul Mujaheedin Bangladesh) whose name indicates its allegiance, as well as other elements associated with the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) and Jamaat that are implacably hostile both to Sheikh Hasina and India. In fact, India-Bangladesh relations are now more cordial than perhaps even when Sheikh Mujibur Rahman headed the Government in Dhaka.



The return of the BNP-Jamaat coalition to power will mean the re-establishment of the ascendance of anti-India forces in Bangladesh which will revert to being the happy hunting ground of Pakistan’s ISI. This is something that India must try to prevent at all cost.

http://www.dailypioneer.com/columnists/edit/the-bangladesh-factor-in-indias-security.html


----------



## Imran Khan

wrritter is fighting with imagery enemy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

BNP wants to be buddies with India and want them to give up AL. It would be best if both just separated from each other and Jamaat formed an Islamic alliance. It seems like the only requirements for being a journalist nowadays is being able to put up sensationalist article.

And, no, the whole region isn't conspiring against India.


----------



## kobiraaz

It is India's fault that they have put all the eggs in one basket.

Indian think tanks are moron. You won't be able to keep BNP out of power forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

kobiraaz said:


> It is India's fault that they have put all the eggs in one basket.
> 
> Indian think tanks are moron. You won't be able to keep BNP out of power forever.



Exactly. BNP will return to power sooner or later and that time around, Tareq Zia will be taking up its helm. It is just a matter of time for AL to fall out of ruling power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Stannis Baratheon said:


> BNP wants to be buddies with India and want them to give up AL. It would be best if both just separated from each other and Jamaat formed an Islamic alliance. It seems like the only requirements for being a journalist nowadays is being able to put up sensationalist article.
> 
> And, no, the whole region isn't conspiring against India.



BNP supporters are definitely nationalist and Islamic minded however BNP leader Begum Zia failed to recognized opportunist and dalal within her close circle. Biggest blunder she made was promoting Midget Moeen u Ahmmed as Cheif of Amry. She was warned about this ghaddar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acknowledge

kobiraaz said:


> It is India's fault that they have put all the eggs in one basket.
> 
> Indian think tanks are moron. *You won't be able to keep BNP out of power forever.*


No.
But BNP is changing itself - finally. They were rabidly anti-India and practically acted as Pakistan's outpost earlier. They have communicated to GoI that they recognize the _new realities(_their words not mine_)_ and now want a coordial relationship with India. GoI has also communicated in turn that they are willing to have a better relation with BNP if that is indeed the case.

Secondly, we have issues with Jamaat. That will not change.


----------



## kobiraaz

Acknowledge said:


> No.
> But BNP is changing itself - finally. They were rabidly anti-India and practically acted as Pakistan's outpost earlier. They have communicated to GoI that they recognize the _new realities(_their words not mine_)_ and now want a coordial relationship with India. GoI has also communicated in turn that they are willing to have a better relation with BNP if that is indeed the case.
> 
> Secondly, we have issues with Jamaat. That will not change.



nah they tried to become friendly with Modi as Hasina was close To Congress. Modi rejected the advance. Whatever you wrote doesn't matter anymore. They won't leave Jamat and they will wait. 2 years or 20 years. I see a better future for them than anyone else.


----------



## Acknowledge

kobiraaz said:


> nah they tried to become friendly with Modi as Hasina was close To Congress. Modi rejected the advance. Whatever you wrote doesn't matter anymore. They won't leave Jamat and they will wait. 2 years or 20 years. I see a better future for them than anyone else.


Good enough. 
We can disagree on the future of jamaat. We can work with BNP and that will not be a problem.


----------



## kobiraaz

Acknowledge said:


> Good enough.
> We can disagree on the future of jamaat. We can work with BNP and that will not be a problem.



okay. I don't care about Jamat. It is just I believe that All the ideologies should be encouraged to take part in the development of the country. Like Nelson Mandela did. After 1994 he chose to shield the whites from dominating Blacks after years of persecution by the same people. Yes I understand you, A group that opposed the birth of the nation must not be allowed to rule the country and that has to be done democratically by people's mandate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Why Bangladesh wants to 'silence' its civil society*
A new measure passed by Bangladesh's parliament makes it a criminal offense to make "malicious" comments on any constitutional bodies in the country. Many say the controversial move is a blow to freedom of expression.






A new bill passed by the Bangladeshi parliament on Wednesday, October 5, sparked widespread criticism and concerns that the government is trying to tighten its grip over non-governmental organizations (NGOs) operating in the country.

The ''Foreign Donations (Voluntary Activities) Regulation Bill,'' which will become law once the nation's president gives his assent, has a provision that empowers officials to withhold the registration of a foreign-funded NGO or ban its activities for making "malicious" or "derogatory" remarks on any constitutional bodies of the South Asian country.

The controversial provision was added to the bill after a comment by Transparency International Bangladesh's (TIB) chief Iftekharuzzaman on the absence of lawmakers during parliament sessions last year. While publishing a report on the state of affairs in parliament, Iftekharuzzaman said that the current legislature had turned into a "puppet show stage" due to the absence of an active opposition party.

In the report, the anti-graft watchdog pointed to a "low-level of participation" of MPs in lawmaking, question-answer sessions and discussions on important issues in the current parliament, according to local media.

Iftekharuzzaman's comment irked some lawmakers, who demanded punitive action against the TIB, the Bangladeshi chapter of the Berlin-based watchdog, which has embarrassed the country's successive governments many times with its yearly global corruption perception index. The country has topped the index a couple of occasions in the past and corruption remains a major problem facing Bangladeshi society. 




Watch video05:57
*Social Entrepreneur: Sir Fazle Hasan Abed - Founder of BRAC*
Iftekharuzzaman believes the latest measure will cause harm not only to his organization, but also to other foreign-funded NGOs working on good governance and anti-corruption campaigns. "It's definitely disappointing. And it will not be a good example from the point of view of the prospect of democracy and democratization of Bangladesh,'' he told DW.

A blow to freedom of expression

Legal experts and NGO activists view the controversial move as a blow to the freedom of expression of the people of Bangladesh, as it makes criticism of constitutional bodies a criminal offense.

Sara Hossain, a lawyer at Bangladesh's Supreme Court, sees it as an attempt to create an environment of fear and intimidation against dissent as well as freedom of opinion and expression.

"I think the law could threaten the exercise of not only the fundamental right to freedom of expression but also the freedom of association of any organization that is registered under the NGO affairs bureau,'' she told DW, adding: "This includes groups working on rights of vulnerable persons, people with disabilities, children's rights, minorities, women's groups and even mega development organizations.''

The bill was adopted at a time when free speech in Bangladesh is increasingly under threat. Over the past couple of years, a number of secular bloggers in the country have been killed for freely expressing their views online.

*DW RECOMMENDS*

*Is Bangladesh obsessed with its past?*
Many Bangladeshis believe it is important to correct history by punishing those who committed crimes against humanity during the 1971 war. But some experts believe the nation is obsessing too much over its past. (23.09.2016)

*Is Bangladesh safe for foreigners?*
*Why Pakistan wants to rein in its civil society*
*Save the Children kicked out of Pakistan*
Badiul Alam Majumdar, secretary of an NGO that works to promote good governance, disagrees with the bill's provision aimed at protecting constitutional bodies from "malicious" statements. "These restrictions shouldn't be imposed upon us," he told DW.

"The right to freedom of expression is safeguarded by our constitution and part of various international conventions that Bangladesh ratified," Majumdar added. 

Lawyer Hossain pointed out that the word "malicious" can be interpreted in many different ways, which may provide the regulatory authorities with the unregulated or unfettered power to penalize NGOs and stifle speech.

"Who will decide what is 'malicious' and on what basis? Our constitution allows restrictions on free expression but only if they are 'reasonable' and for certain specific purposes, for example, to maintain public order.

"I cannot see how this provision can be justified since it is clearly unreasonable and is not specified to be for a constitutionally approved purpose,'' she said.

Attempt to 'silence' civil society

Bangladesh has been afflicted by political uncertainty since the country's last parliamentary election in 2014.

The main opposition party, the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), and its allies didn't take part in that vote, as their demand for the establishment of an interim government to conduct the elections was not met.

As a result, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's ruling Awami League party retained power by securing a huge electoral victory. This has also led to a parliament devoid of the principal opposition parties.

Badiul Alam Majumdar says this void is currently being filled by Bangladesh's civil society, which is playing the role of the opposition party.

He said, "in an environment where there is no serious political opposition, and the government has authority on everything, and the government can get away doing anything, and in such environment, these types of laws are enacted, resulting in the infringement of people's rights.''

"The civil society's role is to safeguard or speak for the rights of the people. And the authorities usually impeach those rights. So, if a human rights defender speaks up, that will necessarily go against the authorities,'' Majumdar told DW. 

Experts consider NGOs as a part of the civil society, and they say any move to limit the freedom of expression of those organizations will have an adverse impact on the community.

For Hossain, the new bill is a threat to the hard-won guarantees of fundamental rights included in her country's constitution. "It will have a chilling effect on the ability of citizens to participate in efforts to strengthen constitutional bodies and the discourse and practice of those in such bodies through critical and constructive comments."

Furthermore, the Supreme Court lawyer believes it will silence civil society and stifle voices seeking accountability. It will mean those with power to make or interpret laws can evade any scrutiny of their actions and speech by fellow citizens,'' she stressed.




Watch video03:50
*Fear spreads among bloggers in Bangladesh*
Calls to revoke the bill

Terming the bill as "highly controversial,'' the Observatory for the Protection of Human Rights Defenders, an international network of NGOs, has called on the Hasina government to immediately revoke it.

"The bill imposes disproportionate restrictions on freedoms of expression and association in Bangladesh, in violation of international human rights standards. Therefore, it represents a real threat to the legitimate activities of independent NGOs," international human rights activist Dimitris Christopoulos said.

A number of Bangladeshi activists have also demanded its repeal as they believe it would stain the country's image globally.

Meanwhile, for TIB, restrictions imposed by the government is not something new as it works on corruption, a problem that no government wants to acknowledge on the scale the Berlin-based organization exposes.

"We have learned to live with such an adverse situation, and we consider it as part of our professional hazards,'' Iftekharuzzaman said. 


*AUDIOS AND VIDEOS ON THE TOPIC*

*Fear spreads among bloggers in Bangladesh *
*Bangladesh: Intellectuals in fear *
*Social Entrepreneur: Sir Fazle Hasan Abed - Founder of BRAC *
*DW-The BOBS: Bangladeshi blogger picks up 2016 Award *

*Date* 07.10.2016
*Author* Arafatul Islam
*Related Subjects* Asia
*Keywords* Asia, freedom of expression, corruption, NGO, Transparency International, Sara Hossain, Bangladesh
*Share* Facebook Twitter Google+ More
*Feedback*:
*Print* 



*DW Business - Europe & Asia 12.05.2016*
Corruption - business as usual? - Building the thinking computer




*'We should create a platform to support secular activists' 27.04.2016*
Bangladesh has seen a surge in violent attacks in recent months in which liberal and secular activists and bloggers have been targeted. Lawyer Sara Hossain tells DW it reflects a failure of the nation's justice system.




*Bangladeshi children make videos to tell their problems 14.06.2016*
A recently launched video news service featuring stories by child journalists aims to strengthen the voices of Bangladesh's vulnerable and marginalized children and raise awareness about their issues. DW examines.




bongbang said:


> There is a dedicated BD politics thread in South Asia section. You should post all these in there not in BD defence section.



Are you really a true Bangladeshi patriot, or an Indian agent/ or a die hard brain washed Awami League?
WHY ARE YOU THEN EVEN PARTICIPATING IN THIS FORUM, SPITTING VENGENGE AND SPREADING LIES ALL THE TIME?



Acknowledge said:


> Good enough.
> We can disagree on the future of jamaat. We can work with BNP and that will not be a problem.



WHO GAVE INDIANS THE RIGHT TO INTERFERE IN INTERN AL OUR AFFAIRS? 

FIRST TRY TO SOLVE YOUR INTERNAL PROBLEMS,FULL OF INSURGENCY WARS, STARTING RIGHT FROM NORTH EAST, EXTENDING TILL, YOUR FORCEFULLY OCCUPIED KASHMIR, UPTO PAKISTAN.


----------



## T-Rex

Al-zakir said:


> BNP supporters are definitely nationalist and Islamic minded however BNP leader Begum Zia failed to recognized opportunist and dalal within her close circle. Biggest blunder she made was promoting Midget Moeen u Ahmmed as Cheif of Amry. She was warned about this ghaddar.


*
Khaleda is a very poor judge of people's characters, this is her Achilles's heel. Apart from that she has a very shallow understanding of the forces she is up against. BAL and its supporters simply exploit these two weaknesses and as long as she remains the way she was I see no reason for BNP to ever topple the BAL regime. It's a hallucination on the part of those who are at the receiving end of the BAL's ruthless persecution.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

maroofz2000 said:


> Are you really a true Bangladeshi patriot, or an Indian agent/ or a die hard brain washed Awami League?
> WHY ARE YOU THEN EVEN PARTICIPATING IN THIS FORUM, SPITTING VENGENGE AND SPREADING LIES ALL THE TIME?



Get educated yourself and get yourself familiar to this forum first. I dont have to confess anything to you and you dont have any right to abuse anyone out of nowhere, what Im senior BD patriotic members of this forum are aware of. What did you see in my above post that the replies popped in your head? MC ISIS supporter asad71 duplicate id.


----------



## bongbang

maroofz2000 said:


> JUST CHECKED YOU OUT. BOTH FROM DHAKA AND KHULNA SIMULTANEOUSLY? YOU ARE A FRAUD AND AN INDIAN RAW AGENT, MASQUERADING AS A\ND MISUSING OUR FLAG. KID.
> 
> YOU JOINED IN 2014, WHILE I HAVE BEEN HER SINCE 2006.
> WHATS YOUR EDUCATION LEVEL MAY I ASK?
> ALL YOUR KNOWLEDGE IS CALLING SOMEONE AS JAMAATI OR ISIS, WHAT ELSE DO YOU KNOW?.
> 
> I AM NOT BOTHERED ABOUT MY LEVEL HERE IN THIS KEYBOARD FORUM.
> LETS TALK ABOUT YOUR IN REAL POSITION IN LIFE



Hey RAW fraud your joining date doesnt represent anything. These forums can award people with different ranks who they think are useful and from BD they gave ranks to ISI agents. And joining dates are easily manipulable. First keep on posting for 2 years relentlessly, then come to inquire some one. Brainfart like you should care if you are misusing BD flag and your jamati likes. What I suspect, you are an Indian yourself trying to find people like yourself. I frequently visit both Khulna and Dhaka with balanced position in both areas throughout my lifetime, its my wish to show my interest areas, none of your concern. My education is from top levels of BD you can imagine. Enough to reveal anything of myself to people like you whom are famous to hack someone stalking online ids.


----------



## Bilal9

*^^

I'm really tired of some frustrated individuals turning a nice thread into a personal platform for name calling and vendettas.

The rest of us are not interested. 

Please take your off-topic personal attacks elsewhere to discuss. Posts reported.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Thanks for taking care of this Moderators......

On a more on-topic note, the time has come and gone in Bangladesh when politics happens just for politics' sake.

Khaleda may have made a few mistakes politically (and she was surrounded by short-sighted advisers to boot), but her main problem was that her cohorts concentrated too much on swiping percentages and not enough on developmental activities. At least not as much as being done as now during the AL tenure.

I've said this before. I'm not a huge fan of Hasina's however one cannot deny that significant development activity has followed her tenure. Not as much maybe as it is trumpeted, but definitely more than during Khaleda's tenure.

Khaleda failed to surround herself with effective bureaucrats and administrators.

And no administration in Bangladesh can openly oppose Indian influence in local politics in the future. To do so will always be self defeating. Detente with India needed to exist for political as well as trade relations benefits a long time ago.

And Hasina needs to stop barking at Pakistan. It is not our place and it doesn't earn us brownie points either.


----------



## WAJsal

Bilal9 said:


> It is not our place and it doesn't earn us brownie points either.


As long as it serves the wishes of those truly controlling the country. Like it or not, majority of you may somewhat agree with me. 


Bilal9 said:


> And Hasina needs to stop barking at Pakistan.


I hate our reaction. No reaction from our side, seriously?


----------



## Bilal9

WAJsal said:


> As long as it serves the wishes of those truly controlling the country. Like it or not, majority of you may somewhat agree with me.



We may agree - but where does that get us anyway? 

For now - good relations with India (in whatever form) is paramount. Whomever is in the 'masnad' in Dhaka cannot anger whomever sits in the 'masnad' in Delhi. This is reality. 

The alternative would be taking jobs (and roti, kapra, makaan) away from the people and arming ourselves to the teeth to oppose Delhi, but at what cost? 

Ultimately appeasement of Delhi (and trade) may bear better fruit, considering our large land borders. 

Appeasement of Beijing will also go on - but mainly in trade and industry and for transferred export manufacturing. 

Becoming economically strong is not a weakness in the longer term.



> I hate our reaction. No reaction from our side, seriously?


The Pakistani Govt. has been wise in not reacting to Hasina's wild rantings. She is almost psychotic about the whole issue of her family's death and whoever was behind it (most people would be). A head of state needs a different frame of mind and demeanor.

I can assure you most people in Bangladesh aren't really that much hateful toward Pakistan. 45 years have passed.

For that matter - most people in Bangladesh don't hate India either. 

We have - shall we say, a 'vocal majority' here in PDF Bangladesh section, spewing their hatred for both countries.

Reality on the ground is different.


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Reality on the ground is different


Yes, it is. But Bangladeshi people are patriotic and very ware of their own national interests. So in PDF standard they would immediately be labeled as PK/India haters. It's the irony of Internet. So being a hater or not doesn't matter.


----------



## Bilal9

President of China His Excellency Xi Jin Ping's visit to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

*জামায়াতের নতুন আমির স্মরণ করলেন বঙ্গবন্ধুকে, শ্রদ্ধা জানালেন মুক্তিযোদ্ধাদের*
বাংলা ট্রিবিউন রিপোর্ট২০:৩৭, অক্টোবর ১৭, ২০১৬
7.6K




জামায়াতে ইসলামীর আমির হিসেবে শপথ নেওয়ার পর দেওয়া বক্তব্যে বঙ্গবন্ধু শেখ মুজিবুর রহমান ও মুক্তিযোদ্ধাদের স্মরণ করলেন মকবুল আহমাদ। সোমবার রাজধানীর একটি মিলনায়তনে শপথ নেওয়ার পর মকবুল আহমাদ বলেন, ‘১৯৭১ সালের মহান মুক্তিযুদ্ধে যে সব সাধারণ মানুষ ও বীর মুক্তিযুদ্ধাদের বীরত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা ও অকৃত্রিম ত্যাগের বিনিময়ে আমরা স্বাধীন-স্বার্বভৌম বাংলাদেশ পেয়েছি, তাদের কথা আজ গভীর শ্রদ্ধা ও কৃতজ্ঞতার সঙ্গে স্মরণ করছি।’

মকবুল আহমাদ বলেন, ‘বিশেষভাবে স্বাধীনতার স্থপতি শেখ মুজিবুর রহমান, প্রয়াত রাষ্ট্রপতি জিয়াউর রহমান, জননেতা মাওলানা আব্দুল হামিদ খান ভাষানী এবং মহান মুক্তিযুদ্ধের সর্বাধিনায়ক জেনারেল আতাউল গনি উসমানীসহ বাংলাদেশের স্বাধীনতা সংগ্রামের অবিসংবাদিত নেতাদের আমি সশ্রদ্ধ স্মরণ করছি।’

এদিন জামায়াতের প্রচার বিভাগের স্টাফ এম আলম স্বাক্ষরিত এক বিজ্ঞপ্তিতে মকবুল আহমাদের লিখিত ভাষণ গণমাধ্যমে পাঠানো হয়।

সোমবার জামায়াতের তৃতীয় আমির হিসেবে মকবুল আহমাদকে শপথ পাঠ করান দলটির প্রধান নির্বাচন কমিশনার এটিএম মাসুম।

---------------------------------

Changing tides...


----------



## Arthur

*জুতা উৎপাদনে শীর্ষ দশে বাংলাদেশ*
বদরুল আলম | ২৩:১১:০০ মিনিট, অক্টোবর ২১, ২০১৬

5






জুতা উৎপাদনে শীর্ষ দশে বাংলাদেশ
বৈশ্বিক জুতার বাজার প্রায় ২২৫ বিলিয়ন ডলারের। বছরে প্রায় দেড় হাজার কোটি জোড়া জুতা উৎপাদন করে এ বাজারের শীর্ষস্থানে রয়েছে চীন। তবে পিছিয়ে নেই বাংলাদেশও। গত জুনে প্রকাশিত ওয়ার্ল্ড ফুটওয়্যার ইয়ারবুক ২০১৬-এর তথ্য অনুযায়ী, ৩৫ কোটি জোড়ার বেশি জুতা উৎপাদন করে বাংলাদেশ রয়েছে তালিকার অষ্টম স্থানে।

পর্তুগালভিত্তিক জুতা প্রস্তুতকারকদের সংগঠন পর্তুগিজ ফুটওয়্যার, কম্পোনেন্টস, লেদার গুডস ম্যানুফ্যাকচারার্স অ্যাসোসিয়েশন (এপিআইসিসিএপিএস)। ফুটওয়্যার শিল্পে বিশ্বের শীর্ষস্থানীয় দেশগুলোর উৎপাদন, ব্যবহার ও আমদানি-রফতানির তথ্য সংগ্রহের পর তা বিশ্লেষণ করে থাকে সংগঠনটি। এর ভিত্তিতে বৈশ্বিক ফুটওয়্যার শিল্পের গতিবিধির একটা ধারণা দেয় তারা। স্থানীয় ও আন্তর্জাতিক বাজারে ক্রমবর্ধমান চাহিদার বিচারে ফুটওয়্যার শিল্পে বাংলাদেশকে সম্ভাবনাময় হিসেবে দেখছে এপিআইসিসিএপিএস।

২০১৩ থেকে ২০১৫ সাল পর্যন্ত তিন বছরে বিশ্বব্যাপী জুতা উৎপাদনের হিসাব দেখিয়েছে এপিআইসিসিএপিএস। ওয়ার্ল্ড ফুটওয়্যার ইয়ারবুক ২০১৬ ও এপিআইসিসিএপিএসের তথ্য বলছে, শুধু ২০১৫ সালেই বিশ্বব্যাপী জুতা উৎপাদন হয়েছে ২ হাজার ৩০০ কোটি জোড়া। ওই বছর চীন জুতা উৎপাদন করেছে ১ হাজার ৩৫৮ কোটি ১০ লাখ জোড়া। শীর্ষ দশের অষ্টম স্থানে থাকা বাংলাদেশ আলোচ্য বছরে জুতা উৎপাদন করেছে ৩৫ কোটি ৩০ লাখ জোড়া।

সম্ভাবনার বিচারে ফুটওয়্যার শিল্পে বাংলাদেশের অবস্থান আরো শক্তিশালী করার সুযোগ রয়েছে বলে মনে করেন লেদার গুডস অ্যান্ড ফুটওয়্যার ম্যানুফ্যাকচারার্স অ্যান্ড এক্সপোর্টার্স অ্যাসোসিয়েশন অব বাংলাদেশের (এলএফএমইএবি) প্রেসিডেন্ট সাইফুল ইসলাম। বণিক বার্তাকে তিনি বলেন, চীনের প্রবৃদ্ধি শ্লথ হয়ে এসেছে। পাশাপাশি সামাজিক দায়বদ্ধতার ক্ষেত্রে দেশটিকে এখন অনেক কাজ করতে হবে। এ প্রেক্ষাপটে বাংলাদেশের অবস্থান আরো শক্তিশালী করার সুযোগ রয়েছে। এটি ত্বরান্বিত হবে হাজারীবাগ থেকে ট্যানারি শিল্প সাভারে স্থানান্তর হলে।

কারণ সামাজিক দায়বদ্ধতার বিচারে বাংলাদেশের উন্নতি হলেও পরিবেশগত দায়বদ্ধতায় দেশ এখনো পিছিয়ে আছে। আর বৈশ্বিক বাজার বিবেচনায় নিলে বাংলাদেশের চেয়ে শক্তিশালী অবস্থানে আরো অনেক দেশ রয়েছে। তাদের সঙ্গে প্রতিযোগিতায় এগিয়ে যেতে হলে শিল্পটিকে আরো টেকসই রূপ দিতে হবে।

এপিআইসিসিএপিএসের তথ্য বলছে, বাংলাদেশে জুতা উৎপাদন ধারাবাহিকভাবে বাড়ছে। ২০১৩ সালে দেশে জুতা উৎপাদন হয়েছিল ২৯ কোটি ৮০ লাখ জোড়া। ২০১৪ সালে তা বেড়ে দাঁড়ায় ৩১ কোটি ৫০ লাখ জোড়ায়। ২০১৫ সালে তা ৩৫ কোটি জোড়া ছাড়িয়ে যায়। এ হিসাবে দুই বছরের ব্যবধানে বাংলাদেশের জুতা উৎপাদন বেড়েছে ১৮ শতাংশের বেশি।

জুতা উৎপাদনকারী শীর্ষ ১০ দেশের মধ্যে দ্বিতীয় অবস্থানে রয়েছে ভারত। ২০১৫ সালে দেশটি জুতা উৎপাদন করে ২২০ কোটি জোড়া। তৃতীয় থেকে সপ্তম অবস্থানে থাকা দেশগুলো হলো যথাক্রমে ভিয়েতনাম, ইন্দোনেশিয়া, ব্রাজিল, পাকিস্তান ও তুরস্ক। জুতা উৎপাদনে বাংলাদেশের নিচে নবম ও দশম স্থানে রয়েছে যথাক্রমে মেক্সিকো ও থাইল্যান্ড।

জুতা উৎপাদনে বাংলাদেশ অষ্টম স্থানে থাকলেও তালিকায় শীর্ষ সাতটি দেশের জুতা উৎপাদন অনেক বেশি। তৃতীয় স্থানে থাকা ভিয়েতনাম ২০১৫ সালে জুতা উৎপাদন করে ১১৪ কোটি জোড়া। একই বছর ইন্দোনেশিয়ায় উৎপাদন হয় ১০০ কোটি জোড়া জুতা। আর পঞ্চম অবস্থানে থাকা ব্রাজিল আলোচ্য বছরে জুতা উৎপাদন করে ৮৭ কোটি জোড়া।

ফুটওয়্যার শিল্পে স্থানীয় ও রফতানি দুই বাজারেই নিজেদের অবস্থান তৈরি করে নিয়েছে বাংলাদেশ। অভ্যন্তরীণ বাজারে বড় করপোরেটরাও নতুন নতুন ব্র্যান্ড নিয়ে আসছে। খাতসংশ্লিষ্টরা বলছেন, রফতানি খাতে বাংলাদেশের সবচেয়ে বড় সক্ষমতা শ্রমিকের মজুরি। কিন্তু পরিবেশ ও কারখানার কর্মপরিবেশের মানদণ্ড নিয়ে আন্তর্জাতিক ভাবধারার পরিবর্তনে শুধু কম মূল্য দিয়ে ক্রয়াদেশ বাড়াতে পারছেন রফতানিকারকরা। পরিবেশ ও কারখানার কর্মপরিবেশের মান ধরে রাখতে হিমশিম খেতে হচ্ছে। ফলে উৎপাদনের বিচারে বিশ্বের শীর্ষ ১০ দেশের মধ্যে থাকলেও রফতানিকারক হিসেবে অনেকটাই পিছিয়ে বাংলাদেশ।

এপিআইসিসিএপিএসের হিসাবে, চামড়াজাত জুতা রফতানিতে বাংলাদেশের অবস্থান ১৭তম। এ ধরনের জুতার রফতানি বাজারে বাংলাদেশের দখল মাত্র ১ শতাংশ। রফতানি বাজার প্রসারে বাংলাদেশের মূল প্রতিবন্ধকতা পরিবেশগত ও কর্মপরিবেশের মানদণ্ড।







এপেক্স ফুটওয়্যারের ডেপুটি ম্যানেজিং ডিরেক্টর আবদুল মোমেন ভূইয়া এ প্রসঙ্গে বলেন, হাজারীবাগ থেকে ট্যানারি স্থানান্তর প্রক্রিয়া শেষ হলে পরিবেশগত কমপ্লায়েন্সের দিক থেকে বাংলাদেশ অনেক এগিয়ে যাবে। আর কর্মপরিবেশের উন্নয়নে এরই মধ্যে অনেকটাই এগিয়েছি আমরা। ক্রেতাজোট অ্যালায়েন্স ও অ্যাকর্ডের চাপে মালিকদের ব্যয় বাড়লেও ধীরে ধীরে এ দিকটিতে উন্নয়ন হচ্ছে। এসব প্রতিবন্ধকতার সফল মোকাবেলার মধ্য দিয়ে জুতা উৎপাদনের বিচারে বাংলাদেশের অবস্থান আরো শক্তিশালী হবে। পাশাপাশি রফতানিতেও আরো এগিয়ে যাওয়া সম্ভব হবে।

এপিআইসিসিএপিএসের তথ্য অনুযায়ী, উৎপাদনের মতো রফতানিতেও ফুটওয়্যার শিল্পে শীর্ষস্থান দখলে রেখেছে চীন। রফতানি বাজারের ৪০ শতাংশের বেশি রয়েছে চীনের দখলে। শুধু চামড়াজাত জুতায় চীনের বাজার দখল ২০ শতাংশের বেশি। রফতানির বিচারে চীনের পরই রয়েছে ভিয়েতনাম। জুতা রফতানিতে শীর্ষ ১৫টি দেশের মধ্যে পরের স্থানগুলোয় রয়েছে যথাক্রমে ইতালি, বেলজিয়াম, জার্মানি, ইন্দোনেশিয়া, হংকং, স্পেন, ফ্রান্স, নেদারল্যান্ডস, ভারত, যুক্তরাজ্য, পর্তুগাল, কম্বোডিয়া ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্র।

http://bonikbarta.com/news/2016-10-21/91737/জুতা-উৎপাদনে-শীর্ষ-দশে-বাংলাদেশ--/


----------



## Arthur

extra terrestrial said:


> *জামায়াতের নতুন আমির স্মরণ করলেন বঙ্গবন্ধুকে, শ্রদ্ধা জানালেন মুক্তিযোদ্ধাদের*
> বাংলা ট্রিবিউন রিপোর্ট২০:৩৭, অক্টোবর ১৭, ২০১৬
> 7.6K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> জামায়াতে ইসলামীর আমির হিসেবে শপথ নেওয়ার পর দেওয়া বক্তব্যে বঙ্গবন্ধু শেখ মুজিবুর রহমান ও মুক্তিযোদ্ধাদের স্মরণ করলেন মকবুল আহমাদ। সোমবার রাজধানীর একটি মিলনায়তনে শপথ নেওয়ার পর মকবুল আহমাদ বলেন, ‘১৯৭১ সালের মহান মুক্তিযুদ্ধে যে সব সাধারণ মানুষ ও বীর মুক্তিযুদ্ধাদের বীরত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা ও অকৃত্রিম ত্যাগের বিনিময়ে আমরা স্বাধীন-স্বার্বভৌম বাংলাদেশ পেয়েছি, তাদের কথা আজ গভীর শ্রদ্ধা ও কৃতজ্ঞতার সঙ্গে স্মরণ করছি।’
> 
> মকবুল আহমাদ বলেন, ‘বিশেষভাবে স্বাধীনতার স্থপতি শেখ মুজিবুর রহমান, প্রয়াত রাষ্ট্রপতি জিয়াউর রহমান, জননেতা মাওলানা আব্দুল হামিদ খান ভাষানী এবং মহান মুক্তিযুদ্ধের সর্বাধিনায়ক জেনারেল আতাউল গনি উসমানীসহ বাংলাদেশের স্বাধীনতা সংগ্রামের অবিসংবাদিত নেতাদের আমি সশ্রদ্ধ স্মরণ করছি।’
> 
> এদিন জামায়াতের প্রচার বিভাগের স্টাফ এম আলম স্বাক্ষরিত এক বিজ্ঞপ্তিতে মকবুল আহমাদের লিখিত ভাষণ গণমাধ্যমে পাঠানো হয়।
> 
> সোমবার জামায়াতের তৃতীয় আমির হিসেবে মকবুল আহমাদকে শপথ পাঠ করান দলটির প্রধান নির্বাচন কমিশনার এটিএম মাসুম।
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Changing tides...


আওয়ামীলীগ এর আর কোন ঝামেলা থাকলো না! এখন এদের সাথে জোট করে আম মুসলমান এর সহি ইসলামি দল হিসেবে আওয়ামী লীগ এর ভায় কাড়বে কে!! ভালো।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

*50 percent construction over for country’s first satellite Bangabandhu-1: Tarana*

Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2016-10-21 16:49:58 BdST



- Fifty percent work done to launch Bangabandhu-1 Satellite .

- 13,000 km of 22,000 km optical fiber network laid.



State Minister for Post and Telecommunications Tarana Halim has said 50 percent of the construction of the country’s first commercial and broadcast satellite Bangabandhu-1 is over. She said the satellite, named after the Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, will go in operation from April 2018 after being sent to space by December 2017. The state minister disclosed the information at a press briefing at the office of Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Ltd (BTCL) in the capital on Friday. “The system requirement review and preliminary design review is done. The engineering is done by 83 percent, construction of antenna and communication and service module is done by 56 percent and 65 percent respectively,” she said. The construction work will be done by November 2017 and it will be sent to space using the rocket launch site of SpaceX and Falcon 9 in Florida, United States, said the
state minister. “The satellite will be transferred to the launch site --Cape Canaveral in Florida through a cargo plane after construction, testing and review are done at Thales Alenia Space in France,” he said. Tarana said all necessary tests before launching would be done throughout a month before launching at SpaceX. Thales, a French multinational company that designs and builds electrical systems, has already bought necessary equipments for ground station. Project Director Golam Razzaque said two months were needed for preparation before sending the satellite to space. But it would be sent to space on time. The project Bangabandhu Satellite received green light at a cabinet meeting on Oct 21 in 2015. On Nov 11 that year, BTRC signed a loan deal of Tk 20 billion with France based Thales Group to buy ‘satellite system.’ It signed a Tk 4 billion loan deal with Hong Kong Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) in September this year for launching the satellite. The satellite is expected to save Tk 14 million yearly that is currently
spent for taking foreign satellites on
rent. The satellite will contain 40 transponders – 20 for Bangladesh and rest will be used for earning foreign currency through rent. The two ground stations that will control the satellite will be built at Gazipur's Joydebpur and Rangamati's Betbunia on the land owned by BTCL. Tarana also highlighted that 13,000 km fiber network have already been set up for creating a 22,000 km
optical fiber network covering all unions and Upazila under BTCL. A 1300 km fiber network has been set up to spread broadband connectivity across the country through BTCL, she added.


----------



## Bilal9

Digital World 2016 Ministerial Conference kicked off at Basundhara International Convention City. 










Keynote Address by Prime Minister's ICT advisor Sajeeb Wajed Joy at Digital World 2016


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> আওয়ামীলীগ এর আর কোন ঝামেলা থাকলো না! এখন এদের সাথে জোট করে আম মুসলমান এর সহি ইসলামি দল হিসেবে আওয়ামী লীগ এর ভায় কাড়বে কে!! ভালো।



সরিষার মধ্যে ভূত ! 

It's good that Hujoor is treading lightly - as expected......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

http://www.thedailystar.net/politics/live-awami-leagues-20th-council-1302508
http://bdnews24.com/politics/2016/1...resident-obaidul-quader-new-general-secretary



Khan saheb said:


> আওয়ামীলীগ এর আর কোন ঝামেলা থাকলো না! এখন এদের সাথে জোট করে আম মুসলমান এর সহি ইসলামি দল হিসেবে আওয়ামী লীগ এর ভায় কাড়বে কে!! ভালো।



http://www.risingbd.com/english/new-jamaat-amirs-war-crimes-to-be-probed/42320


----------



## extra terrestrial

Khan saheb said:


> আওয়ামীলীগ এর আর কোন ঝামেলা থাকলো না! এখন এদের সাথে জোট করে আম মুসলমান এর সহি ইসলামি দল হিসেবে আওয়ামী লীগ এর ভায় কাড়বে কে!! ভালো।



আওয়ামীলীগ আর জামায়াত, দুইটাই ঝানু রাজনৈতিকবিদ। এদের রাজনৈতিক কৌশল সহজে বুঝা যায় না... 

তবে এখন জামায়াতের মেইন উদ্দেশ্য হচ্ছে তরুণদের সাথে কানেক্ট হওয়া এবং ইমেজটাকে নতুন করে বিল্ড আপ করা...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> সরিষার মধ্যে ভূত !
> 
> It's good that Hujoor is treading lightly - as expected......


মোল্লার দল এখন বেকায়দায় আছে, সাপোর্ট বেস মেনটেন করতেই খবর ছুটতাছে।

তবে ছিয়ানব্বই এর মত লীগের সাথে জোট একেবারে অসম্ভব না। দুই দলেরই ব্যাপক রাজনৈতিক ফায়দা আছে এতে। রাজনীতিতে এখন যে ইমব্যালান্স চলতেসে সেটা ব্যালান্সড হবে, ফলে লীগরে কেও আর স্বৈরাচারী সরকার কইতে পারবো না, আবার উগ্র ইসলামি মতবাদ এর প্রচার প্রসার কইরা ক্ষমতায় যাওয়ার পথও জামাতের জন্য ইজি হইয়া যাবে।



extra terrestrial said:


> আওয়ামীলীগ আর জামায়াত, দুইটাই ঝানু রাজনৈতিকবিদ। এদের রাজনৈতিক কৌশল সহজে বুঝা যায় না...
> 
> তবে এখন জামায়াতের মেইন উদ্দেশ্য হচ্ছে তরুণদের সাথে কানেক্ট হওয়া এবং ইমেজটাকে নতুন করে বিল্ড আপ করা...


তরুণদের মধ্যে আর মনে হয়না সম্ভব আগের মত। তবে তিরিশ থেকে চল্লিশ-পঞ্চাশ বছর বয়সী জেনারেশন এর একটা কন্সিডারেবল অংশের উপর জামাতি রাজনীতির প্রভাব এখনো প্রবল।


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> মোল্লার দল এখন বেকায়দায় আছে, সাপোর্ট বেস মেনটেন করতেই খবর ছুটতাছে।
> 
> তবে ছিয়ানব্বই এর মত লীগের সাথে জোট একেবারে অসম্ভব না। দুই দলেরই ব্যাপক রাজনৈতিক ফায়দা আছে এতে। রাজনীতিতে এখন যে ইমব্যালান্স চলতেসে সেটা ব্যালান্সড হবে, ফলে লীগরে কেও আর স্বৈরাচারী সরকার কইতে পারবো না, আবার উগ্র ইসলামি মতবাদ এর প্রচার প্রসার কইরা ক্ষমতায় যাওয়ার পথও জামাতের জন্য ইজি হইয়া যাবে।
> 
> 
> তরুণদের মধ্যে আর মনে হয়না সম্ভব আগের মত। তবে তিরিশ থেকে চল্লিশ-পঞ্চাশ বছর বয়সী জেনারেশন এর একটা কন্সিডারেবল অংশের উপর জামাতি রাজনীতির প্রভাব এখনো প্রবল।



ইসলামী শাসনতন্ত্র কায়েম করা আস্তে আস্তে টাফ হয়ে যাবে। যত মানুষের এক্সপোজার বাড়বে বিদেশের সাথে উঠাবসা বাড়বে শিক্ষা দীক্ষা বাড়বে তত এসব ধারণা ইম্প্র্যাক্টিক্যাল হয়ে যাবে। সিচুয়েশন আস্তে আস্তে মালয়েশিয়ার মতো হতে পারে। একদিকে মডার্ন অন্যদিকে ধর্মভীরু।

ধর্মটা আমাদের দেশে কোনোকালেই মিডল ইস্ট এর মতো অল-এনকোম্পাসিং ছিলোনা। ধর্ম ছিল মানুষের পার্সোনাল ব্যাপার যেটা এখনো পার্সোনাল। এদিক দিয়ে আমাদের সামাজিক প্রেক্ষাপট ভারতের অন্যান্য অংশ থেকে অনেক ভিন্ন।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> ইসলামী শাসনতন্ত্র কায়েম করা আস্তে আস্তে টাফ হয়ে যাবে। যত মানুষের এক্সপোজার বাড়বে বিদেশের সাথে উঠাবসা বাড়বে শিক্ষা দীক্ষা বাড়বে তত এসব ধারণা ইম্প্র্যাক্টিক্যাল হয়ে যাবে। সিচুয়েশন আস্তে আস্তে মালয়েশিয়ার মতো হতে পারে। একদিকে মডার্ন অন্যদিকে ধর্মভীরু।
> 
> ধর্মটা আমাদের দেশে কোনোকালেই মিডল ইস্ট এর মতো অল-এনকোম্পাসিং ছিলোনা। ধর্ম ছিল মানুষের পার্সোনাল ব্যাপার যেটা এখনো পার্সোনাল। এদিক দিয়ে আমাদের সামাজিক প্রেক্ষাপট ভারতের অন্যান্য অংশ থেকে অনেক ভিন্ন।



একমত। সরাসরি শাসন ক্ষমতা দখল আর হয়তো সম্ভব নয়। তবে আমার দেখায়, আন্তর্জাতিক এক্সপোজিওর টা কিন্তু দুই রকম পরিবর্তন ঘটাচ্ছে। একটা হচ্ছে ধরুন পশ্চিমা চিন্তা কাঠামো ধাচে, আরেকটা ইন্টারেস্টিংলি মিডল ইস্টের প্রভাবে ওয়াহাবি /সালাফি মতাদর্শর চিন্তা কাঠামোর ধাচে। আর যারা এই দ্বিতীয় শ্রেণীতে থাকবে তারা কিন্তু নব্বই শতাংশই সমাজের প্রান্তিক, নিম্ন বর্গের মানুষ। ফলে এদের সেন্টিমেন্ট বেজ করে কোন কাঠমোল্লা দল ক্ষমতায় যাবার চেষ্টা করতেই পারে। তবে ক্ষমতায় যাক বা না যাক, এই দ্বিতীয় শ্রেণীকে বেস করে রাজনৈতিক সমীকরণে ধর্ম ভিত্তিক দলগুলোর বড় প্রভাব থাকবে। আর লীগের মত দলগুলি সবসময় এই শ্রেণি আর, ধর্ম ভিত্তিক দলগুলোরে নিজেদের পকেটেই রাখতে চাইবে ;ফর অবভিয়াস রিজন্স।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

ভাই মোল্লার দল শুনতে ভালো লাগেনা। মোল্লারা অনেক সম্মানীয় আমাদের সমাজে। জামাতকে শুধু জামাত বলুন

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

Khan saheb said:


> তরুণদের মধ্যে আর মনে হয়না সম্ভব আগের মত। তবে তিরিশ থেকে চল্লিশ-পঞ্চাশ বছর বয়সী জেনারেশন এর একটা কন্সিডারেবল অংশের উপর জামাতি রাজনীতির প্রভাব এখনো প্রবল।



তাদের বর্তমান কট্টর ডানপন্থি ইডিওলজিতে তরুণদের মধ্যে সাপোর্ট পাওয়াটা কঠিন। তবে তাদের সাংগঠনিক কাঠামোটা খুবই শক্তিশালী এবং শীর্ষ নেতাদের বেশির ভাগই তৃণমূল থেকে উঠে আসা, যারা কোন বিশেষ পরিবার দ্বারা নিয়ন্ত্রিত না, এটা তাদের মূল এডভান্টেজ... তাদের মাথায় আসলে কি চলতাসে, শুধু তারাই বলতে পারবে...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Awami League general secretary appointed by india?*







Recently, awami Obaidul Kader, transport minister was appointed as awami league new general secretary. Obadul Kader is a know indian stooge and in recent years publicly expressed his affection for hindu religion; what is a must for an indian stooge; same way Hasina did.

Awami League new general secretary also ditched awami father sheikh mujib vest and start wearing Modi cut of vest. Awami general secretary's sucking upto indian ambassador and indian establishment specially displayed awami league allegiance to india nakedly.

And to confirm visible indian seal of approval on its submissive stooge, indian high commissioner showed up in Bangladesh govt secretariat. 

All these india submissive spectacles by awami league renewed true identity of awami league - a true indian entity. 

In Bangla:
পাঠকের নিশ্চয়ই মনে আছে মাত্র ক’মাস আগে ফেসবুকে ওবায়দুল কাদেরের একটি ছবি ভাইরাল হয়েছিল। হ্যাঁ, বর্তমান আওয়ামী লীগ সাধারণ সম্পাদক ওবায়দুল কাদেরের কথাই বলা হচ্ছে।

ছবিটি ওবায়দুল কাদেরের নিজস্ব ভেরিফায়েড ফেসবুক একাউন্ড থেকে নেয়া হয়েছিল। গত ২৫ মে এ নিয়ে বিডিটুডে একটি প্রতিবেদন করেছিল “ভারত ও বিজেপিকে খুশী করতেই ওবায়দুল কাদেরের 'রামায়ণ-মহাভারত' প্রচারনা?”

প্রতিবেদনটির লিংক এখানে 

click here

একই দিন আরেকটি প্রতিবেদন করে বিডিটুডে “ওবায়দুল কাদেরের 'মহাভারত' প্রীতি, কোরআন নিয়ে শুধু ভীতি!” লিংক- এখানে- http://www.bdface.net/newsdetail/detail/41/215952

পাঁচ মাসের মধ্যেই বিডিটুডের প্রতিবেদনগুলোর সত্যতা স্পষ্ট হয়ে গেল। ভারতপ্রেমী ওবায়দুল কাদের তার হিন্দুত্ববাদী ভারতীয় মোদি বাহিনীকে খুশি করতেই এবং এর মাধ্যমে বড় কিছু বাগিয়ে নিতেই দীর্ঘ দিন ধরে ভারততোষন এবং হিন্দুধর্মের ধর্ম গ্রন্থের প্রচারণা করে আসছিলেন।

বৃথা যায়নি কাদেদের সেই সাধনা। গত সপ্তাহের আওয়ামী লীগের কাউন্সিলে ভারতের পরামর্শ অনুযায়ী তাকেই নিজের ডেপুটি হিসেবে বাছাই করেন শেখ হাসিনা।

আগে থেকেই ভারতপ্রেমী হিসেবে পরিচিত কাদের সম্প্রতি মোদি বাহিনীর জন্য তার খেদমতের জোর বাড়িয়ে দিয়েছিলেন। পদপ্রাপ্তির মাত্র এক মাস আগে নিজে দাওয়াত দিয়ে ভারতীয় হাইকশিনার হর্ষবর্ধন শ্রীংলাকে নিজের এলাকা নোয়াখালীতে দাওয়াত দিয়ে নিয়ে গিয়েছিলেন। এবং সেখানে এক সমাবেশে ভারতের পক্ষে নগ্ন ভাষায় সাফাই গেয়েছিলেন ছাত্রলীগের সাবেক এই সভাপতি।

এর কিছুদিন আগে গোপনে ভারতে সফরেও গিয়েছিলেন বলে দলের মধ্যে কানাঘুষা চলছে। ভারতীয় হাইকমিশনারদের সাথে কাদেরের উঠাবসা বিগত বছরগুলোতে হয়ে উঠেছিল আওয়ামী লীগের অন্যান্য নেতাদের চেয়ে বেশি দৃষ্টিকটু।

সেই ভারতপ্রেমী ক্ষমতাসীন দলের দ্বিতীয় সর্বোচ্চ নেতা হওয়ায় দিল্লীতে আনন্দের বন্যা বইছে। তারই বহিপ্রকাশ ঘটেছে বৃহস্পতিবার সচিবালয়ে। সেখানে ফুলের ঢালি আর মিষ্টি নিয়ে হাইকমিশনের কর্তা ব্যক্তিদের সঙ্গে করে কাদেরের অর্জনকে উদযাপন করতে যান শ্রীংলা। আর এর মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশের রাজনীতি ভারতের কবল আরো শক্ত হওয়ার পথে অগ্রসর হলো।

http://www.bdface.net/newsdetail/detail/200/253869

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Reported for troll thread


----------



## Bilal9

extra terrestrial said:


> তাদের বর্তমান কট্টর ডানপন্থি ইডিওলজিতে তরুণদের মধ্যে সাপোর্ট পাওয়াটা কঠিন। তবে তাদের সাংগঠনিক কাঠামোটা খুবই শক্তিশালী এবং শীর্ষ নেতাদের বেশির ভাগই তৃণমূল থেকে উঠে আসা, যারা কোন বিশেষ পরিবার দ্বারা নিয়ন্ত্রিত না, এটা তাদের মূল এডভান্টেজ... তাদের মাথায় আসলে কি চলতাসে, শুধু তারাই বলতে পারবে...



হুজুরদের (জামাত) ডিসিপ্লিন এবং অর্গানাইজেশন কিন্তু বেশ উঁচু দরের। ঘুষখোরি একদম এবসেন্ট আর লয়ালটি ১১০%। এ থেকে আওয়ামী লীগ এর অনেক কিছু শিক্ষণীয় আছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

TopCat said:


> Reported for troll thread



exposure of awami indian dalali causing heartache for awami cheerleaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

Don't know where else to put this - interesting story on how street kids in a seaside town (Cox's Bazaar) are becoming expert surfers...now they're even attracting local sponsors which might make this sport mushroom into a regional sporting event.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

among the all bangladeshi minister obaidul Kader is the most popular person in bangladesh.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

I think He was chosen for His clean image. Sheikh Hasina just placed a better man.. Fata Keshto of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riyad

TopCat said:


> Reported for troll thread



He is troll but entertaining troll. I like him. please don't report his threads. Keep them coming.


----------



## Skies

Obidul Kader looks very funny and uncouth...Who are the most educated ministers in BD except Abul Mal Muhit


----------



## kobiraaz

Riyad said:


> He is troll but entertaining troll. I like him. please don't report his threads. Keep them coming.











Skies said:


> Obidul Kader looks very funny and uncouth...Who are the most educated ministers in BD except Abul Mal Muhit



Qualified Enough

Quader was born in Bara Rajapur village, Companiganj Upazila in Noakhali district to his parents Mosharrof Hussain and Fazilatunessa. Quader completed his matriculation with a first division from Basurhat A. H. C. Government High School and. He completed his HSC from Noakhali Government College with a place in the merit list. He obtained a bachelor's degree in political science from the University of Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> View attachment 347210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qualified Enough
> 
> Quader was born in Bara Rajapur village, Companiganj Upazila in Noakhali district to his parents Mosharrof Hussain and Fazilatunessa. Quader completed his matriculation with a first division from Basurhat A. H. C. Government High School and. He completed his HSC from Noakhali Government College with a place in the merit list. He obtained a bachelor's degree in political science from the University of Dhaka.



education plays "zero" factor in politics, especially running govt; Muhit education is proof of that. Even being first in merit list, he is most incompetent finance minister in history of Bangladesh. And Obadul Kader now with all his education kissing indian behind ... what a waste of education. And those who holds the perception that merit alone makes a person competent shows the length of their own quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

idune said:


> education plays "zero" factor in politics, especially running govt; Muhit education is proof of that. Even being first in merit list, he is most incompetent finance minister in history of Bangladesh. And Obadul Kader now with all his education kissing indian behind ... what a waste of education. And those who holds the perception that merit alone makes a person competent shows the length of their own quality.



Was replying @Skies. About Uncouth and Education. Didn't mean anything politically. 


Anyway As far as I know He is one of the greatest Minds in BNP, Was a terrific student in his days. Still looks clumsy.






বাংলার আসল ফাটা কেষ্ট

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

looks like pakistani moderators idiocy fallen for awami trap and moved the thread without realizing this thread has strategic importance for Bangladesh and how deep india infiltrated. This thread give context and background to Awami League statement that they will be with india against Pakistan.
No wonder Pakistan lost Bangladesh because of these type of Pakistani mentality (falling into indo awami trap) reflected in Pakistani leadership 40 years back and let india take full advantage of it. What a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Well, no matter who appointed him but Obaidul Quader becoming the GS is indeed a strategic move by AL. He is currently one of the most popular figures in the Cabinet and more importantly he is one of those who climbed up the hierarchy from the root... Someone like him in this post will surely inspire the BCL cadres and strengthen AL's foothold in the root level politics...


----------



## idune

extra terrestrial said:


> Someone like him in this post will surely inspire the BCL cadres and strengthen AL's ..



*it sure strengthen awami legaue terrorism*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scrapper

Acknowledge said:


> Secondly, we have issues with Jamaat. That will not change.


 Of course India has issues with Jamaat, that's why they forced Hasina to hang all of their top leaders. Because India knows Jamaat will never sell BD to India like AL does. BNP has political alliance with Jamaat, which Begum Zia has vehemently crushed all attempts to break the BNP-Jamaat alliance by outsiders like AL and some insides of her party.



Bilal9 said:


> For that matter - most people in Bangladesh don't hate India either.


 The way India is conducting border killings everyday, controlling BD army, supporting anti Islamic activities, anti India feeling is rising alarmingly, and rightly so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Newsmakers join bdnews24.com celebrations*

Editor-in-Chief Toufique Imrose Khalidi speaks at the 10th anniversary dinner of bdnews24.com








US Ambassador Marcia Bemicat arriving






Speaker Shirin Sharmin Chaudhury, Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu, State Minister for ICT Zunaid Ahmed Palak, BTRC Chairman Shahjahan Mahmood, US Ambassador Marcia Bernicat, actress Sarah Begum Kabori and other guests join to cut the cake to mark the 10th anniversary celebrations of bdnews24.com. Top personalities from various fields joined the event at Radisson Blu hotel in Dhaka on Sunday.





Bangladesh’s foreign friend of 1971 Julian Francis joined the 10th anniversary celebration of the country’s first internet newspaper bdnews24.com on Sunday.


----------



## Che palle

Afroza Abbas new Jatiyota badi Mohila Dol President 








The new committee of Jatiyatabadi Mohila Dal, BNP’s women wing, was announced Tuesday with Afroza Abbas as its president and Sultana Ahmed as the general secretary.

Nurjahan Yasmin has been made its senior vice president, while Zeba Khan has been named the vice president, and Helen Zerin Khan was made the joint general secretary, said a BNP press release.

The Mohila Dla’s Dhaka City north and south units were also announced.

BNP secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir approved the new committees following the party chairperson’s directives.

Peyara Mostafa and Amena Begum have been made Mohila Dal’s Dhaka north unit president and secretary respectively, while Razia Alim its Dhaka south unit president and Shamsunnahar Begum its general secretary.


----------



## Bilal9

'Amra Brahmanbarhia bashi', an organisation of people hailing from Brahmanbarhia, forms a human chain to protest the communal violence in Nasirnagar before the National Museum in Shahbagh in the city. Brahmanbarhia was the birthplace of Ustad Allauddin Khan, founder of the Maihar Gharana and therefore classical Indian Music. 

*Now imagine another country in South Asia taking a fearless public stand like this against communal hatred in South Asia and stand next to their fellow minority brothers/sisters - and you'd be right, there are NONE.













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Arthur

*Bangabandhu satellite project gets ITU award in Bangkok*

Senior Correspondent bdnews24.com 
Published: 2016-11-18 13:15:26 BdST






*Bangabandhu-1, Bangladesh’s first satellite project, has been awarded by the International Telecommunication Union.*
Telecoms State Minister Tarana Halim received the award from ITU Secretary General Houlin Zhao on Thursday night at ITU Telecom World Awards 2016 held in Bangkok. 

Bangladesh is given the award in the category for ‘Recognition of Excellence’, the minister said in a Facebook post.

“The world has witnessed the great strides made in telecommunication in Bangladesh through ‘Bangladesh Pavilion’ set up for the first time at the ITU Telecom World-2016, Bangkok,” she wrote.

Around 4,000 ICT professionals and government officials from across the globe participated in the international exhibition held from Nov 14 to 17. 

A replica of Bangabandhu-1 was displayed at the Bangladesh Pavilion. 

The minister earlier said 40 percent of the work for geostationary communications satellite projects has been completed at France’s Thales Alenia Space. 

http://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/business/1244657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*বুদাপেস্ট ওয়াটার সামিট-২০১৬*
*ভারত ও চীনের কাছে পানির ন্যায্য হিস্যা চাইবে বাংলাদেশ*
কূটনৈতিক প্রতিবেদক | ০১:১৮:০০ মিনিট, নভেম্বর ২০, ২০১৬






ভারত ও চীনের কাছে পানির ন্যায্য হিস্যা চাইবে বাংলাদেশ
ভারত ও চীনের কাছে অভিন্ন নদীগুলোর পানি বণ্টনের ন্যায্য হিস্যা চাইবে বাংলাদেশ। হাঙ্গেরির রাজধানী বুদাপেস্টে আসন্ন ওয়াটার সামিট-২০১৬ সামনে রেখে বর্তমানে এ বিষয়ে প্রস্তুতি নেয়া হচ্ছে। পররাষ্ট্র মন্ত্রণালয় সূত্রে গতকাল এ তথ্য জানা গেছে।

সূত্র জানায়, পানিসম্পদ ব্যবস্থাপনায় বৈশ্বিক চ্যালেঞ্জ মোকাবেলার উদ্দেশ্যে হাঙ্গেরিতে অনুষ্ঠিত হতে যাচ্ছে ‘বুদাপেস্ট ওয়াটার সামিট-২০১৬’। সম্মেলনটি অনুষ্ঠিত হচ্ছে ২৮-৩০ নভেম্বর। সম্মেলনে বাংলাদেশের পক্ষ থেকে প্রতিবেশী ভারতের সঙ্গে অভিন্ন ৫৪ নদীর ও চীনের কাছ থেকে ব্রহ্মপুত্র নদের পানি বণ্টন সমস্যার ন্যায্য সমাধান চাওয়া হবে। সম্মেলনে প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনাসহ পানিসম্পদ, পররাষ্ট্র, পরিবেশ ও বন মন্ত্রণালয়ের মন্ত্রী এবং সচিবসহ সংশ্লিষ্ট বিশেষজ্ঞদের যোগ দেয়ার কথা রয়েছে।

প্রসঙ্গত, প্রতিবেশী দেশ ভারত হয়ে বাংলাদেশে প্রবেশ করেছে ৫৪টি নদী। এক গঙ্গা বাদে আর কোনো অভিন্ন নদীর পানি বণ্টন নিয়ে দুই দেশ এখন পর্যন্ত কোনো সমাধানে আসতে পারেনি। অন্যদিকে তিব্বত (চীন) থেকে ভারত হয়ে বাংলাদেশে প্রবেশ করা ব্রহ্মপুত্র নদের পানি বণ্টন নিয়েও এখন পর্যন্ত কোনো সমাধান হয়নি। ফলে পানি বণ্টনের বিষয়ে দীর্ঘদিনের অমীমাংসিত সমস্যার সমাধান চাইছে বাংলাদেশ।

জানা গেছে, পারস্পরিক সমন্বয়ের মাধ্যমে বাংলাদেশ ও ভারতের অভিন্ন নদীগুলোর পানি বণ্টন সমস্যার স্থায়ী সমাধান খুঁজছে ঢাকা। এ বিষয়ে প্রতিবেশী দেশটির কাছে এরই মধ্যে প্রস্তাবনাও দেয়া হয়েছে। প্রস্তাবনায় দুই দেশের অভিন্ন নদীগুলোর সমন্বিত পানিসম্পদ ব্যবস্থাপনা গ্রহণ ছাড়াও হলিস্টিক পদ্ধতিতে বণ্টন ও অববাহিকা ব্যবস্থাপনার বিষয়ে জানানো হয়েছে। এছাড়া যৌথ উদ্যোগে নাব্য বৃদ্ধি ও পরিচ্ছন্নতা বজায় রাখার মাধ্যমে নদী বাঁচানোর বিষয়েও প্রস্তাব দেয়া হয়েছে। একই সঙ্গে বিষয়গুলো নিয়ে আলোচনার জন্য যৌথ নদী কমিশনের ৩৮তম মন্ত্রী পর্যায়ের বৈঠক দ্রুত সময়ের মধ্যে অনুষ্ঠানের বিষয়েও জোর দেয়া হয়েছে। প্রস্তাবনায় দুই দেশের অভিন্ন স্বার্থে আলোচনার মাধ্যমে পানি বণ্টন নিয়ে সিদ্ধান্তে আসার কথা বলা হয়েছে।

এ বিষয়ে ভারতও সম্মতি দিয়েছে। অন্যদিকে চীনের সঙ্গে বাংলাদেশ ও ভারতের আলোচনার মাধ্যমে ব্রহ্মপুত্র নদ সমস্যার স্থায়ী সমাধান খোঁজা হবে বলে জানা গেছে।

এ বিষয়ে পররাষ্ট্র মন্ত্রণালয়ের ঊর্ধ্বতন এক কর্মকর্তা বণিক বার্তাকে বলেন, বাংলাদেশ দ্বিপক্ষীয় সম্পর্কের মাধ্যমে নদীর পানি নিয়ে সব ধরনের মতপার্থক্য দূর করতে আগ্রহী। একই সঙ্গে আঞ্চলিক পানি সমস্যা সমাধানে আন্তর্জাতিক সহযোগিতাও চাওয়া হচ্ছে। প্রতিবেশী দেশগুলোর সঙ্গে সমুদ্রসীমা চিহ্নিতকরণ নিয়ে বিরোধ শান্তিপূর্ণ উপায়ে সমাধান করে বাংলাদেশ প্রমাণ করেছে, আমরা সব ধরনের মতপার্থক্যের শান্তিপূর্ণ সমাধানে আগ্রহী।

সমুদ্রসীমার মতো নদীর পানি বণ্টনে ন্যায্য হিস্যা পাওয়ার ক্ষেত্রে বাংলাদেশ কেন আন্তর্জাতিক আদালতে যাচ্ছে না, এমন প্রশ্নের জবাবে তিনি বলেন, আমরা এরই মধ্যে বন্ধু রাষ্ট্রগুলোর সঙ্গে আলোচনার মাধ্যমে সমাধানের খুব কাছে চলে এসেছি। ভারতের কাছ থেকেও তিস্তাসহ অভিন্ন সব নদীর পানি বণ্টনের বিষয়ে মত এসেছে। আর ব্রহ্মপুত্র নদের পানির ন্যায্য হিস্যা নিয়ে বিসিআইএম ইকোনমিক করিডোরের ফোরাম ব্যবহার করে চীনের সঙ্গে আলোচনা চালাবে বাংলাদেশ ও ভারত। ফলে এখানেও বহুপক্ষীয় উপায়ে শান্তিপূর্ণ আলোচনার মাধ্যমে সমাধানের সুযোগ রয়েছে। এ কারণে আন্তর্জাতিক আদালতে গিয়ে এ বিতর্ক আবার নতুন করে শুরু করতে চাইছে না বাংলাদেশ।

জানা গেছে, ভাটির দেশ হওয়ায় অভিন্ন নদীগুলোকে কেন্দ্র করে চীন, ভারত, নেপাল ও ভুটানে পানি প্রত্যাহার, জলবিদ্যুত্ উত্পাদন ও সেচ পরিকল্পনার আওতাধীন প্রকল্পগুলো নিয়ে চিন্তিত বাংলাদেশ। দেশগুলোর পানি স্থানান্তর বা বণ্টন ব্যবস্থাপনার কারণে শুষ্ক মৌসুমে বাংলাদেশে পানির প্রবাহ উল্লেখজনক হারে কমে যায়। ফলে ওয়াটার সামিটে ভাটির দেশ হিসেবে অভিন্ন নদীগুলোয় নেয়া যেকোনো ধরনের প্রকল্প

বাংলাদেশের সঙ্গে আলোচনা ও সমীক্ষার মাধ্যমে গ্রহণের দাবি জানাবে বাংলাদেশ। আর উজানের দেশগুলো যাতে একতরফাভাবে পানি প্রত্যাহার করতে না পারে, সে বিষয়েও যথাযথ সমাধানের আহ্বান জানাবে বাংলাদেশ।



http://bonikbarta.com/news/2016-11-20/95726/ভারত-ও-চীনের-কাছে-পানির-ন্যায্য-হিস্যা-চাইবে-বাংলাদেশ/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*মেজর ডালিম*
14 hrs · 







বেগম খালেদা জিয়াকে যখন বাড়িছাড়া করলো তখন আপনারা বিবৃতি জানাইয়া বলছিলেন " বাড়িছাড়া করলেই কি ১৬ কোটি মানুষের অন্তর থেকে খালেদা জিয়ার নাম মুছে ফেলা সম্ভব না "। আমরা আপনাদের বিবৃতি গিলছিলাম।

তারেক রহমানের নামে যখন একের পর এক মিথ্যা মামলা দিচ্ছিলো, আওয়ামীলীগের সংসদীয় গরুর পাল যখন তারেক রহমানকে গালাগাল দিচ্ছিলো তখন বিবৃতি দিয়ে বলছিলেন " হামলা মামলা ও গালাগাল দিয়ে তারুন্যের অহংকার তারেক রহমানকে জনতার অন্তর থেকে মুছে ফেলা যাবেনা "। আমরা আপনাদের এই বিবৃতিও গিলছিলাম।

দেশের জনগনের ভোটে নির্বাচিত তিন তিনবারের প্রধানমন্ত্রী যাকে জনগন ভালোবেসে দেশমাতা ও দেশনেত্রী বলে ডাকেন সেই বেগম খালেদা জিয়াকে যখন আদালতের বারান্দায় দৌড়াতে হয় প্রতিনিয়ত তখন ও আপনাদের একই রকম বিবৃতি শুনি আর গিলি।

এখন প্রিয় নেতা শহীদ রাষ্ট্রপতি জিয়াউর রহমানের সমাধি সরিয়ে ফেলার সকল ষড়যন্ত্র সফলের দিকে এখনো আপনারা বিবৃতি দিচ্ছেন " সমাধি সরালেই জিয়াকে মানুষের মন থেকে মুছে ফেলা সম্ভব না "।

প্রিয় হাইকমান্ডের বিবৃতি দেনেওলারা, 
আপনাদের এই সমস্ত বিবৃতি আমাদের দরকার নাই। আপনারা বিবৃতি দিলেই কি আর না দিলেই কি, এই দেশের ১৬ কোটি মানুষের অন্তর থেকে জিয়া পরিবারকে কখনোই কেউ মুছে ফেলতে পারবেনা। জিয়া পরিবারের প্রতি জনগনের ভালোবাসা কখনই কমবেনা। এই দুটি মহামুল্যবান কথা জনগন জানে। এই কথাগুলি বিবৃতি দিয়ে দেশের মানুষরে জানানোর জন্যে আপনাদেরকে এই দলের অতি মুল্যবান পদে বসানো হয়নি।

আপনাদেরকে এই দলের মহামুল্যবান পদগুলাতে বসানো হয়েছিলো জিয়া পরিবার ও এই দেশের বিরুদ্ধে সকল ষড়যন্ত্রের বিরুদ্ধে রুখে দাড়াতে, প্রতিবাদ ও প্রতিরোধ করে ক্ষমতাসীন গরুর পালের হাত থেকে দেশকে মুক্ত করে দেশের মানুষকে একটি স্বাধীন দেশ উপহার দিতে, দেশের বন্ধী গনতন্ত্রকে ভারতের দালালদের হাত থেকে মুক্ত করতে। কিন্তু আপনারা দেশের জনগনকে তা না দিয়ে প্রতিনিয়ত বিবৃতির দিস্তা দিস্তা কাগজ দিচ্ছেন।

আপনারা যদি মনেই করেন আপনারা আপনাদের উপযুক্ত দায়িত্ব গুলা পালন করতে পারবেন না তবে আল্লাহর ওয়াস্তে জনগনের সাথে মশকরা করা বন্ধ করুন আর অই মুল্যবান পদগুলা ছেড়ে নাকে তেল দিয়ে ঘুমান।

অকর্মার ঢেকির চাইতে পদ শুন্য থাকাই ভালো, অন্তত কান ঝালাফাল করা বিবৃতি নামক কেরকেরানি ঢেকির আওয়াজ শুনতে হবেনা।


----------



## Che palle

*BNP iterates call for dialogue for fair polls*

Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir on Saturday reiterated their party’s call to the government for engaging in talks forgetting past bitterness to find out an effective way for peaceful handover of power through fair polls.

“We once again call upon the government, let’s forget the past. Let’s engage in a dialogue and determine a peaceful path for handover of power,” he told a discussion.

Barristers for Change, a platform of pro-BNP lawyers, arranged the programme on communalism, extremism and the rule of law at CIRDAP auditorium in the city.

Fakhrul said their party will accept any result of a national election if it is held in a free and fair manner. “If you’re brave enough, hold an election under a neutral government and neutral election commission.”

Though the ruling party turned down BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia’s proposals on constituting a stronger election commission, Fakhrul said BNP still hopes the government will initiate talks on the proposals shunning its arrogance.

He said the government is now plotting to remove the grave of BNP founder Ziaur Rahman who is a recipient of gallantry ward Bir Uttom and encouraged people to involve in the war after ‘proclaiming the country’s independence’.

Housing and public works ministry last year proposed removing eight graves, including BNP founder Ziaur Rahman's one, and some other establishments, set up in parliament complex area.

The government brought back Louis I Kahn’s original design of parliament on Thursday from the US’ Pennsylvania University.

Claiming that Zia’s name is there in the hearts of crores of people like Cuban late leader Fidel Castro, Fakhrul said, “If you (govt) try to do anything against him, people will resist it. People will keep him above their heads as they hold him in their chests.”

The BNP leader said the government is also trying to keep BNP leaders and activists away from politics by implicating them in false case.

“It won’t be possible to suppress Khaleda Zia by implicating her in false cases.”


----------



## Banglar Bir

*bdtoday.net*
2 hrs · 


গুম বলে কোনও শব্দ নেই : স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী
· 



বিডিটুডে.নেট:গুম বলে কোনও শব্দ নেই : স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী
স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী আসাদুজ্জামান খাঁন কামাল বলেছেন, ‘গুম বলে কোনও শব্দ নেই। গুম বলে আমাদের কোনও কিছু জানা নেই। যারা গুম রয়েছে, তারা বিভিন্ন কারণে আত্মগোপনে রয়েছে। আমরা অতীতে দেখছি তাদের অনে
FACEBD.NET

Raihan Bari It's True but INJUSTICE kidnap is correct and you have done it and involved.
Like · Reply · 1 hr · 

Nozum Kasam সালাউদ্দিন কাদেরের ছেলে,গোলাম আজমের ছেলে, কাদের মল্লার ছেলে তিনারা কোথায় একটু বলবেন মাননীয় স্ব রাষ্ট্র মন্ত্রী?

Emran Hossin গুম বলে কোনও শব্দ নেই সরাসরি খুন: স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী
Like · Reply · 4 · 2 hr

Sk Tutul গুমকেও গুম করে দিলো আওয়ামীলীগ ।
Like · Reply · 2 · 2 hrs

Monir Hossain আল্লাহ তুমি আমাদের স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রীরে গুম কইরা দাও।
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Mdabdul Karim মাতাল
Like · Reply · 2 · 2 hrs

Md Billal




Mizu Mizanur গুম বলে এখন আর কোনো শব্দ নেই এখন থেকে বলবেন গায়েব হয়েগেছে 
Like · Reply · 1 · 2 hrs

Saiful Islam কুত্তার বাচ্ছা, কোনো এক সময় গুম হলে বুজবি, গুম কি জিনিস
Like · Reply · 1 · 2 hrs

Emran Hossin গুম বলে কোনও শব্দ নেই সরাসরি খুন: স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী
Like · Reply · 1 · 2 hrs

Rubel Apon



Like · Reply · 2 hrs

Zahid Islam 75 এর আগেও গুম বলে কোনো শব্দ ছিলোনা, এটাও দেশ বাশি যানে।
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Mamun Hoque এটা হচ্ছে সরকারের ইচ্ছায় খুন। তাই এটা গুম নয়।
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Md Morsalin




Abu Obaida গুম মানে আওয়ামীরা রসগোল্লা মনে করে। বুঝবে একদিন।
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Belal Hossain Ctg ঐ ব্যাটা ইলিয়াস আলী কোথায়?
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Mohammed Rahim যারা জানে তাদের নজরে গুম হবে কেন?
Like · Reply · 1 hr

আল মাহমুদ বলতে হপে "হারিয়ে যাওয়া"



-_-
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Rony Ahamed আল্লাহর গজব পরবে তোর উপর।
এতো বড় মিথ্যা কথা বলতে তোর একটুও লজ্জা করল না
Like · Reply · 2 hrs

Hasibul Islam Notir bassa tor mare chudi
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Mohammad Sabooj তাইলে ঘুম কি
Like · Reply · 2 hrs

Md Mamun আল্লাহ যেন আপনাকে গুম হওয়ার তৌপিক দান করে।তখন বুজবা গুম কারে বলে
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Shafiul Azam Toor Moto Kutta Bale Akta Janwar Ace.
Like · Reply · 1 hr

শহীদ জিয়ার বাংলাদেশ তোমাকে এটা দিয়ে



Like · Reply · 1 hr

Mohd A K Azad মিত্যা বলতে বলতে সত্য কতা মুখে আসেনা।
Like · Reply · 2 hrs

MD Alauddin Mo তাহলে জুরনি ওয়ালা কেমনে মন্ত্রি হয়
Like · Reply · 2 hrs

Ma Haroun সময় সব বলে দিবে
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Juwel Rana Tahole gum ki?
Like · Reply · 1 hr

Nurul Kaisar Shamim Tik bolesen somoyea bole debe ghum ki jinish
Like · Reply · 1 hr

মোঃ আল ইমরান সময় আসবে,তখন দেখা যাবে।


----------



## Banglar Bir

*bdtoday.net*
1 hr · 


তদন্ত প্রতিবেদন ফিলিপাইনকে দেওয়া হবে না’




বিডিটুডে.নেট:‘তদন্ত প্রতিবেদন ফিলিপাইনকে দেওয়া হবে না’
বাংলাদেশ ব্যাংকের রিজার্ভ চুরি নিয়ে করা তদন্ত প্রতিবেদন ফিলিপাইন কর্তৃপক্ষকে দেওয়া হবে না বলে জানিয়েছেন অর্থমন্ত্রী আবুল মাল আব্দুল মুহিত। তিনি বলেছেন, ‘রিজার্ভ চুরির পর গঠিত তদন্ত কমিট
FACEBD.NET

*Hyder Husyn*
5 hrs ·




ঘুষ নেবনা ঘুষ দেবনা আমরণ অঙ্গীকার











Gush - Hyder Husyn
Music video for Gush performed by Hyder Husyn. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5OvvlJZrep9OBA2_NzQyywhttps://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqRXJM9rSHx6KwPmFIhC...







*Gonotontro - Hyder Husyn*



Hyder Husyn








Published on Nov 17, 2016


Music video for Gonotontro performed by Hyder Husyn.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5Ov...


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Pleaded not guilty Khaleda 1dec 2016*



Today Bngla









Published on Dec 1, 2016



*Category*
People & Blogs

*License*
Standard YouTube License


*Qamrul Islam*
8 hrs · 




ওম্মা....সে কি! এ যে দেখছি ভুতের মুখে রাম নাম? ওক্কাদের সাব, কেমুন গণতন্ত্র চান গো আপনারা? যেইভাবে ভোট ছাড়া ইলেকশন, বিরোধী দল ছাড়া সংসদ, রাজনীতি ছাড়া দেশ- এমন? এর জন্য আবার সবার সহযোগিতা চান? ঘোড়ায়ও হাসবে যে!
...........কেবল একটা সহযোগিতাই আপনারা পাওনা- সেটা হলো পাবলিকের লাঠির বারি। ওইটা ছাড়া আপনাদের মাথা থেকে ভুতও নামবে না, দেশও মুক্ত হবে না।

See translation






*Govt asked to stop gambling in Dhaka, 12 other clubs*






The High Court on Sunday, December 4, 2016 directs the government to immediately stop gambling at 13 renowned clubs, including Dhaka Club. The photo has been taken from Dhaka Club Limited website.

Star Online Report

The High Court today directed the government to immediately stop gambling at 13 renowned clubs, including Dhaka Club. 

The 12 other clubs are— Uttara Club Ltd, Gulshan Club Ltd, Dhanmondi Club Ltd, Banani Club Ltd, Officers’ Club Dhaka, Ladies’ Club Dhaka, Cadet College Club Dhaka, Chittagong Club Ltd, Chittagong Seniors’ Club Ltd, Narayanganj Club Ltd, Sylhet Club Ltd and Khulna Club Ltd.

The HC also issued a rule asking the authorities concerned to explain in four weeks as to why they should not be directed to take actions against the unlawful business and indoor games of cards, dice and housie in exchange of money.

The HC bench of Justice Quamrul Islam Siddique and Justice Sheikh Hasan Arif came up with the order and rule following a writ petition filed by two Supreme Court lawyers Samiul Huq and Barrister Rokonuddin Md Faruq seeking necessary directives from the High Court.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*ডোন্ট ডিস্টার্ব মি : এরশাদ*






06 Dec, 2016

৬ ডিসেম্বর ‘স্বৈরাচার পতন’দিবস হিসেবে বাংলাদেশের সকল রাজনৈতিক দল পালন করলেও হুসাইন মোহাম্মদ এরশাদের নেতৃত্বাধীন জাতীয় পার্টি ‘গণতন্ত্র দিবস’ হিসেবে দিনটি পালন করে।

সেনা অভ্যুথানের মধ্যে দিয়ে ক্ষমতায় আসেন এরশাদ। গণতান্ত্রিক সরকারের মেয়াদের থেকেও বেশি সময় রাষ্ট্রীয় ক্ষমতায় ছিলেন তিনি। সেই সময়ে জনগণ নিজের গণতান্ত্রিক অধিকার ও সরকারের দেওয়া নানা নিয়মের দেয়াল ভাঙ্গার আন্দোলনে রাজপথে নেমে আসেন। সফল হয় দেশের জনগণ। আলোর মুখ দেখে দেশের গণতন্ত্র।

‘স্বৈরাচার পতন’দিবস ও জাতীয় পার্টির ‘গণতন্ত্র দিবস’ উপলক্ষে পরিবর্তন ডটকমের পক্ষ থেকে যোগাযোগ করা হয় হুসাইন মোহাম্মদ এরশাদের সঙ্গে।

তার কাছে জানতে চাওয়া হয়, স্বৈরাচার বিরোধী আন্দোলন কি সফলতার মুখ দেখেছে? প্রশ্ন শেষ হবার আগেই হুসাইন মোহাম্মদ এরশাদ বলেন, ‘*ডোন্ট ডিসটার্ব মি।*’এর পরই মোবাইলের সংযোগ বিচ্ছিন্ন করেন দেন তিনি।
http://www.facebd.net/newsdetail/detail/200/263950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladeshi minister attempts to bribe Israeli official in Zurich*




http://www.facebd.net/newsdetail/detail/35/264007

15 Nov, 2016
A senior level Bangladeshi government official has met with Mendi Safadi, the head of the Safadi Center for International Diplomacy. This official seeks for Safadi to support the government of Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina or at least not to work against it. Sports Minister Dr. Shri Biren Sikder met with Safadi and spoke with him at length about the issue accompanied by an adviser in Zurich. However, Safadi has refused to change his position so long as the Bangladeshi government oppresses minorities and supports terrorism: “We will continue to operate in the international arena in order to protect the minorities of Bangladesh.” It should be noted that the Bangladeshi government has been facing increased international pressure ever since the European Parliament accepted the demand to examine Bangladesh’s crimes against minorities and the arbitrary detention of human rights activists within the country.

Shipan Kumer Basu, the President of the Hindu Struggle Committee, told JerusalemOnline that the plight of the minorities in Bangladesh is presently very dire: “Hundreds of Hindus are being deported every day from Bangladesh and taking shelter in India. Over 20 temples and 300 minority homes have been destroyed. The present government is involved in torturing Hindus both directly and indirectly. If the torture and deportation of minorities continues, I believe that within 20 years, there will be no Hindus in Bangladesh. Now, we the minorities (Hindu, Buddhist and Christian) are terrified from the situation. We believe that the international community has the capability to save our lives but all of the media and news channels are under the control of this autocratic government and we get threats from the leaders of the ruling party. Minority workers and journalists are continuously getting threatened to stop raising their voices against the torture of minorities.”

According to Basu, HT Imam has tried to link the Hindu community to the State of Israel and based on this excuse, the ruling regime seeks to deny them the right to live in Bangladesh. For this reason, Basu believes that the Bangladeshi government did not succeed to accomplish anything during their meeting with Safadi: “HT Imam, your action worked against Sports Minister Shri Biren Sikder who met with Safadi in order to beg for support for your present government. Unfortunately, your minister went home with empty hands.” It should be noted that Mr. Aslam Choudhury, a leader in the BNP, got arrested and is in custody merely for meeting with the very same Mendi Safadi.

When JerusalemOnline asked Safadi why he refused the Bangladeshi government’s offer, he replied: “I work according to my principles and ideology. I won’t change it regardless what is offered. Also the son of the Prime Minister of Bangladesh has tried to convince me and offered compensation in exchange for ceasing my support for the rights of minorities and the right of human rights activists to fight for the rights of minorities as well as against the radical Islam that is spreading under the auspices of the government. However, we have irrefutable evidence for the involvement of senior level ruling party members for terror attacks in Bangladesh. All of the evidence has been handed over to professional bodies in the European Parliament and the United Nations.”

In conclusion, Basu begged other nations to support the persecuted Hindu minority within Bangladesh: “If we leave our motherland, where will we go? We have the right to get security, to live, to receive employment and an education, and also health facilities within the nation where we were born and raised. We are citizens of Bangladesh and we pay taxes to support the government. The entire world including the Muslim nations have tried to build relations with Israel, so we are also. Not only with Israel but also with the UN, US Congress, European Parliament and British Parliament. Every person has the right to build up relations with any country in the world. The Hindu minority is peaceful and has an interest in knowledge, culture, technology and development. Given the government’s crimes against us, the Awami League should step down and relinquish power for the greater good of Bangladesh and its minority communities.”
Source: _Jerusalemonline_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Qamrul Islam*
Yesterday at 10:41 ·










This is শাহরিয়ার কবীর, পান্ডা অব হাম্বালীগ.............. যে পূর্ব বাংলার কমিউনিষ্ট পার্টিতে এবং লেখক শিবিরে থাকার সময় শেখ মুজিবকে অহরহ গালাগালি করতেন, নোংরা ভাষাও ব্যবহার করতেন।

একবার বরিশালে অশ্বিনী কুমার টাউন হলে লেখক শিবিরের এক সভায় শেখ মুজিবের সমালোচনা করতে গিয়ে তিনি এত বিশ্রী ভাষা ব্যবহার করেছিলেন যাতে সভায় উপস্থিত অনেকের মধ্যে তাঁর বিরুদ্ধে বিরূপ প্রতিক্রিয়া সৃষ্টি হয়েছিল। কিন্তু তাঁর কোন নীতিজ্ঞান, কোন লজ্জা শরম এবং সর্বোপরি আত্মসম্মান জ্ঞান না থাকায় তিনি এখন জোর গলায় শেখ মুজিবকে ‘বঙ্গবন্ধু’ ও ‘জাতির পিতা’ ইত্যাদি বলছেন বলিষ্ঠ কণ্ঠে গুণকীর্তন করে তিনি আওয়ামী লীগ রাজনীতির ধ্বজাধারী এবং তাদের ধারার এক বিরাট সাম্প্রদায়িকতাবিরোধী পুরুষ হিসেবে আবির্ভূত হয়ে বাতাস অনেক গরম করছেন, আওয়ামী ঘরনার এক বীর বুদ্ধিজীবী হিসেবে নানা কীর্তির মাধ্যমে অবদান রাখছেন!
.............হায় আ’লীগ! হায় মুরগি কবীর!!

No translation available

Ruhul Amin শাহরিয়ার কবির? সেই নাস্তিক স্বঘোষিত বুদ্ধিজীবী.... গাঁয়ে মানে না আপনি মোড়ল।

Qamrul Islam জ্বি, ভাড়ায় খাটা বুদ্ধিজীবি।

সত্যি মিথ্যার মাঝে সিজনসিল বুদ্ধিজীবি...
তবে এবার হ্মমতার পালা বদল হয়লে এর পরে আর সিজনসিল ও বুদ্ধি ফলন হবে না... ওদের

Mithun Dicosta Runa আচ্ছা, একটু লক্ষ করলেই বুঝতে পারবেন- মুরগী শাহরিয়ার-কে বুদ্ধিজীবি বলে কে এবং কারা? ৭১ সালে পাকিস্তানী হানাদারদের মুরগী সাপ্লাই দিত আর এখন আওয়ামীলীগকে ৭১ বিরোধী চাঁপা সাপ্লাই দেয় এই মুরগী শাহরিয়ার-রাই। এরা এই সব চাঁপা সাপ্লাই না দিলে যে ভাত এবং ভাতা দুটোই বন্ধ হয়ে যাবে। তাই এরা এগুলো চালিয়ে যাচ্ছে .............

ক্ষনস্হায়ী মুসাফির হেফাজতের ভয়ে সেদিন তার সেলুনের দিকে দৌড়ানি আমার এখনও মনে হচ্ছে!
Fear the day that his hēphājatēra sēlunēra dauṛāni to my still looks!
Automatically translated


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Qamrul Islam*
5 hrs · 




বিশ্বের বিভিন্ন দেশে যখন গণরায়ের প্রতি সম্মান দেখিয়ে পদত্যাগ করছেন নির্বাচিত প্রধানমন্ত্রীরা (যদিও তাদের পদত্যাগ করার দরকার ছিল না), তখন বাংলাদেশে চলছে উল্টো ঘটনা। এখানে ভোট ছাড়াই শেখ হাসিনা গদি দখল করে নাগরিকদের হত্যা করে তিনি ক্ষমতা লম্বা করে যাচ্ছেন, আর জনদাবীকে উপেক্ষা করে পদত্যাগ করতে অস্বীকার করছেন। এটাই হলো সভ্য আর অসভ্যদের দেশে রাজনীতির তফাৎ।

ইতালি থেকে শিক্ষা নেযার জন্য আগেই বলেছিলাম। ২০ জুন লিখেছিলাম.....“বর্তমান বাংলাদেশের দুর্বল রাজনৈতিক অধিকার ও সার্বভৌমত্ব হুমকির মুখে ট্রেডিশনাল রাজনীতি যখন মুখ থুবড়ে পড়েছে, নাগরিক অধিকারগুলো বিপন্ন, চারিদিকে হত্যা ও অস্ত্রের ঝনঝনানি, তখন ইতালির ফাইভ স্টার পার্টির এ অগ্রযাত্রার উদারহনটি চমৎকার দিগনির্দেশনা হতে পারে। বাংলাদেশে বিভিন্ন নাগরিক ইস্যু, অধিকার হরন ও পপুলার ইস্যুতে নতুন তরুনদের নিয়ে একটি ফোরামের আবির্ভাব হতে পারে। প্রথমেই রাজনৈতিক দল করার দরকার নাই, বরং একটা এলামনাই বা ফোরাম বা দুর্নীতি বিরোধী জনমত, বা এখন পপুলার ইস্যু “খুন গুম হতে নাগরিক রক্ষা ফোরাম” হতে পারে। তবে একটু প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে এলিটদের সাথে কথাবার্তা বলে নামতে হবে। কোনো ইয়াং আইনজীবি বা সমাজকর্মী কি এগিয়ে আসতে পারেন?”

আগের কথাই বহাল রাখলাম।

When various countries of the world to show respect towards DEMOCRACY and have resigned. The selected prime ministers (even though they need to resign has not), here in Bangladesh. 

Here in the event off without the votes, sheikh hasina captured the throne by killing the citizens to capture power to cling for a long term, ignoring the public sentiments, and should have resigned You are used to. This is the civilized and asabhyadēra taphāṯ politics in the country. 

From Italy, education should have been learnt . Like I said before on June 20, noted....." in the current list of weak political rights and sovereignty to the face when politics ṭraditional faces are crippled,, citizens killed, endangered around and behind.............
· 
Rate this translation




Zafor Chowdhury



Like · Reply · 5 hrs

Rasel Pbnbd জনাব tuhin malik, জনাব asif nazrul?
Like · Reply · 1 · 5 hrs

Md Sazzad Hossain This is never ever possible in DHAKA


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Four youths suddenly disappear*
Staff Correspondent | Update: 15:45, Dec 06, 2016






Three university students and a friend of theirs have gone missing from Dhaka city. The disappearance has prompted police to investigate whether they are involved in militant activities.

According to their families and the police, the youths have been missing since 1 December (Thursday) after they reportedly met at a restaurant in Banani of the city.

This disappearance gave rise to speculations as quite a number of young men went missing before the 1 July attack on Holey Artisan restaurant, the deadliest militant attack in the country's history, that killed 22 people.

However, their families claimed that these young men have not been involved in any suspicious activities and they hardly follow any religious rituals other than the weekly Friday prayers.

Aged between 20 and 25 years, the missing four are Shafayet Hossain, Zain Hossain Khan (Pavel), Mehedi Howladar and Sujan. Shafayet and Zain are students of North South University. Mehedi studies at Barisal BM College. And Sujan works at a private company, having completed an IT course from Daffodil University.

Two general diaries (GD) were filed with the Banani police station about their disappearance, said the police.

According to investigating officer Sohel Rana, the four were last seen at Northern Café near Banani market on 1 December. Their mobile phones remain switched off since then.

A number of young men had gone missing between December last year and March this year. Afterwards, on 1 July, the country witnessed the Holey Artisan attack in Gulshan and the youths reportedly involved in the attack belonged to the group of missing youths.

Many of those youths were killed later during raids by the police and the Rapid Action Battalion (RAB).

Seeking anonymity, a number of police officers said, age, social status, educational qualifications, and the pattern of missing of the four are similar to those who disappeared ahead of the Gulshan attack.

They police said they are investigating the matter "quite seriously".

Security analyst, Air Commodore (retired) Isfaque Ilahi told Prothom Alo that a detailed investigation is required to understand the situation. "Where they would go, who they would hang out with company were -- everything should be found out. Parents may not know everything about their children," he said. "We have to pay more attention to our children."

*Gambling in clubs: SC stays HC order for a day*





The photo has been taken from Dhaka Club Limited website.


The Supreme Court today stayed for a day a High Court order that asked the government to immediately stop gambling including cards, dice and housie at 13 renowned clubs, including Dhaka club.

Chamber Judge of the Appellate Division of the SC Justice Syed Mahmud Hossain passed the order following a petition filed by Dhaka Club seeking a stay on the HC order.

The judge also sent the stay petition to the full bench of the apex court for its hearing tomorrow, Dhaka Club’s lawyer Barrister Mehedi Hasan Chowdhury told The Daily Star.

Following a writ petition filed by two SC lawyers, the HC on Sunday directed the government to immediately stop gambling including cards, dice and housie at 13 clubs across the country.

Twelve other clubs are -- Uttara Club Ltd, Gulshan Club Ltd, Dhanmondi Club Ltd, Banani Club Ltd, Officer's’ Club Dhaka, Ladies’ Club Dhaka, Cadet College Club Dhaka, Chittagong Club Ltd, Chittagong Seniors’ Club Ltd, Narayanganj Club Ltd, Sylhet Club Ltd and Khulna Club Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina witnessing a parade during 'National Standard' Award ceremony of Bangladesh Air Force (BAF) Base, Bangabandhu, on Sunday.


----------



## Bilal9

Artwork on display at the '17th Asian Art Biennale Bangladesh 2016' at Shilpakala Academy in Dhaka on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Qamrul Islam
1 min · 


নারায়ণগঞ্জে কাটাকাটি করে বড় বিপদ আনতে চায় না আ’লীগ। 

তাই সুষ্ঠু নির্বাচন হওয়ার সম্ভাবনা। আর সেক্ষেত্রে ৭০ হাজার থেকে ১ লাখের ভোটের ব্যবধানে ধানের শীষ বিজয়ী হবে- এমনটাই শীতলক্ষা পাড়ের সর্বশেষ খবর। 

এমন ঘটনা ঘটলে আইভি স্খায়ীভাবে পাড়ি জমাবে নিউজিল্যান্ড। শামীম ওসমান এটাই চায়। এমন মোক্ষম সুযোগ আর আসবে না।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rome333

maroofz2000 said:


> *Bangladeshi minister attempts to bribe Israeli official in Zurich*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebd.net/newsdetail/detail/35/264007
> 
> 15 Nov, 2016
> A senior level Bangladeshi government official has met with Mendi Safadi, the head of the Safadi Center for International Diplomacy. This official seeks for Safadi to support the government of Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina or at least not to work against it. Sports Minister Dr. Shri Biren Sikder met with Safadi and spoke with him at length about the issue accompanied by an adviser in Zurich. However, Safadi has refused to change his position so long as the Bangladeshi government oppresses minorities and supports terrorism: “We will continue to operate in the international arena in order to protect the minorities of Bangladesh.” It should be noted that the Bangladeshi government has been facing increased international pressure ever since the European Parliament accepted the demand to examine Bangladesh’s crimes against minorities and the arbitrary detention of human rights activists within the country.
> 
> Shipan Kumer Basu, the President of the Hindu Struggle Committee, told JerusalemOnline that the plight of the minorities in Bangladesh is presently very dire: “Hundreds of Hindus are being deported every day from Bangladesh and taking shelter in India. Over 20 temples and 300 minority homes have been destroyed. The present government is involved in torturing Hindus both directly and indirectly. If the torture and deportation of minorities continues, I believe that within 20 years, there will be no Hindus in Bangladesh. Now, we the minorities (Hindu, Buddhist and Christian) are terrified from the situation. We believe that the international community has the capability to save our lives but all of the media and news channels are under the control of this autocratic government and we get threats from the leaders of the ruling party. Minority workers and journalists are continuously getting threatened to stop raising their voices against the torture of minorities.”
> 
> According to Basu, HT Imam has tried to link the Hindu community to the State of Israel and based on this excuse, the ruling regime seeks to deny them the right to live in Bangladesh. For this reason, Basu believes that the Bangladeshi government did not succeed to accomplish anything during their meeting with Safadi: “HT Imam, your action worked against Sports Minister Shri Biren Sikder who met with Safadi in order to beg for support for your present government. Unfortunately, your minister went home with empty hands.” It should be noted that Mr. Aslam Choudhury, a leader in the BNP, got arrested and is in custody merely for meeting with the very same Mendi Safadi.
> 
> When JerusalemOnline asked Safadi why he refused the Bangladeshi government’s offer, he replied: “I work according to my principles and ideology. I won’t change it regardless what is offered. Also the son of the Prime Minister of Bangladesh has tried to convince me and offered compensation in exchange for ceasing my support for the rights of minorities and the right of human rights activists to fight for the rights of minorities as well as against the radical Islam that is spreading under the auspices of the government. However, we have irrefutable evidence for the involvement of senior level ruling party members for terror attacks in Bangladesh. All of the evidence has been handed over to professional bodies in the European Parliament and the United Nations.”
> 
> In conclusion, Basu begged other nations to support the persecuted Hindu minority within Bangladesh: “If we leave our motherland, where will we go? We have the right to get security, to live, to receive employment and an education, and also health facilities within the nation where we were born and raised. We are citizens of Bangladesh and we pay taxes to support the government. The entire world including the Muslim nations have tried to build relations with Israel, so we are also. Not only with Israel but also with the UN, US Congress, European Parliament and British Parliament. Every person has the right to build up relations with any country in the world. The Hindu minority is peaceful and has an interest in knowledge, culture, technology and development. Given the government’s crimes against us, the Awami League should step down and relinquish power for the greater good of Bangladesh and its minority communities.”
> Source: _Jerusalemonline_


সব শালা দালাল। মীর জাফরের বংশধর।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BD_India_friend

*AL wins 19, BNP 15 councillor seats at Narayanganj city*






*Councillor candidates backed by the Awami League have won the majority of regular and reserve seats at the Narayanganj City Corporation election.*

A total 156 candidates competed for 27 Ward councillor seats in the election held on Thursday.

Awami League-supported candidates won in 13 Wards while those with BNP’s endorsement won in 12. Jatiya Party and Socialist Party of Bangladesh each won one councillor post.

As for reserved women councillor seats, 38 were in the race for nine positions. Six backed by the Awami League won, while the rest three went to BNP-backed contestants.

The unofficial results were announced by Returning Officer Md Nuruzzaman Talukder from the Control Room set up at Narayanganj Club on Thursday night.

The mayor post went to Awami League’s Selina Hayat Ivy who defeated BNP’s Sakhawat Hossain Khan by a huge margin to ensure a second straight term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

US Bangla Airlines starts Singapore, KL, Qatar flights from Dhaka (sorry Bangla only)

*কুয়ালালামপুরে ফ্লাইট শুরু করতে যাচ্ছে ইউএস-বাংলা*
নিউজ ডেস্ক | বাংলানিউজটোয়েন্টিফোর.কম
আপডেট: ২০১৭-০১-২৩ ৫:৫৬:৩১ পিএম






ইউএস বাংলা এয়ারলাইন্স

ঢাকা: ব্যবসা সম্প্রসারণের ধারাবাহিকতায় এশিয়ার অন্যতম গন্তব্য মালয়েশিয়ার রাজধানী কুয়ালালামপুরে ঢাকা থেকে বোয়িং ৭৩৭-৮০০ এয়ারক্রাফট দিয়ে ফ্লাইট পরিচালনা শুরু করতে যাচ্ছে ইউএস-বাংলা এয়ারলাইন্স। আগামী ১ মার্চ থেকে ইউএস-বাংলা প্রাথমিকভাবে সপ্তাহে পাঁচ দিন ঢাকা থেকে কুয়ালালামপুর রুটে ফ্লাইট পরিচালনা করবে।

ঢাকা-কুয়ালালামপুর রুটে ওয়ানওয়ের জন্য সর্বনিম্ন ভাড়া ১৮,১২২ টাকা এবং রিটার্ন ভাড়া ২৫,১২০ টাকা নির্ধারণ করা হয়েছে। ভাড়ায় সকল ধরনের ট্যাক্স ও সারচার্জ অন্তর্ভুক্ত।

প্রাথমিকভাবে শুক্র ও শনিবার ব্যতীত প্রতিদিন সপ্তাহে পাঁচটি ফ্লাইট ঢাকা থেকে রাত ৮টায় কুয়ালালামপুরের উদ্দেশে উড়াল দিয়ে সেখানে পৌঁছাবে স্থানীয় সময় রাত ২টায়। আর কুয়ালালামপুর থেকে শনি ও রবিবার ব্যতীত প্রতিদিন স্থানীয় সময় রাত ৩টায় ঢাকার উদ্দেশে রওনা হয়ে পৌঁছাবে ভোর ৫টায়।

ঢাকা-কুয়ালালামপুর-ঢাকা রুটের ফ্লাইট পরিচালিত হবে ১৬৪ আসনের বোয়িং ৭৩৭-৮০০ এয়ারক্রাফট দিয়ে। বোয়িং ৭৩৭-৮০০ এয়ারক্রাফট ৮টি বিজনেস ক্লাস, ১৫৬টি ইকোনমি ক্ল‍াসের আসন ব্যবস্থা রয়েছে।

কুয়ালালামপুরের পাশাপাশি স্বল্প সময়ের মধ্যেই সিঙ্গাপুর, দোহা ও গুয়াংজু রুটে আন্তর্জাতিক ফ্লাইট পরিচালনা শুরু করতে যাচ্ছে ইউএস বাংলা।

ফেব্রুয়ারি মাসের মধ্যে আরো একটি বোয়িং ৭৩৭-৮০০ এয়ারক্রাফট ইউএস-বাংলা এয়ালাইন্সের বহরে যুক্ত হতে যাচ্ছে।

১৭ জুলাই ২০১৪ সালে যাত্রা শুরু করে ইউএস-বাংলা এয়ারলাইন্স বর্তমানে সকল অভ্যন্তরীণ রুট ছাড়াও আঞ্চলিক রুট কাঠমাণ্ডু ও কলকাতা এবং মধ্যপ্রাচ্যের অন্যতম গন্তব্য মাস্কাটে ফ্লাইট পরিচালনা করছে। সপ্তাহে প্রায় ২০০টির অধিক অভ্যন্তরীণ ও আন্তর্জাতিক রুটে ফ্লাইট পরিচালনা করে থাকে ইউএস-বাংলা।

যাত্রা শুরুর পর ইউএস বাংলা গত আড়াই বছরে প্রায় ২০ হাজার ফ্লাইট পরিচালনা করেছে, যা বাংলাদেশে বিমান চলাচলের ইতিহাসে একটি রেকর্ড।

ইউএস-বাংলা এয়ারলাইন্স লিমিটেড এর ডিজিএম (মার্কেটিং সাপোর্ট অ্যান্ড পিআর) মো. কামরুল ইসলাম স্বাক্ষরিত এক প্রেসবিজ্ঞপ্তিতে সোমবার (জানুয়ারি ২৩) এসব তথ্য জানানো হয়।

বাংলাদেশ সময়: ১৭৫৩ ঘণ্টা, জানুয়ারি ২৩, ২০১৭
_আরআই_

*ফেব্রুয়ারিতে সিঙ্গাপুর, মার্চে কুয়ালামপুর ও কাতারে ইউএস-বাংলা*
স্টাফ করেসপন্ডেন্ট | বাংলানিউজটোয়েন্টিফোর.কম
আপডেট: ২০১৭-০১-১৯ ১১:৪৩:৪৭ এএম






আন্তর্জাতিক আকাশে আরও বিস্তৃত হচ্ছে ইউএস-বাংলা

ফেব্রুয়ারিতে সিঙ্গাপুর ফ্লাইট চালু করতে যাচ্ছে ইউএস-বাংলা এয়ারলাইন্স। আর মার্চেই শুরু হবে কুয়ালালামপুর ও কাতার রুটে ফ্লাইট অপারেশন্স।

এর মধ্য দিয়ে আন্তর্জাতিক আকাশে দেশের প্রধান বেসরকারি এয়ারলাইন্সটির ডানা আরও বিস্তৃত হচ্ছে।

আর এই ফ্লাইট অপারেশনে পুরোপুরি প্রস্তুত ইউএস-বাংলা।

ফেব্রুয়ারিতেই এর বহরে যোগ হবে একটি বোয়িং ৭৩৭-৮০০ উড়োজাহাজ। আগে থেকেই রয়েছে এমন দুটি উড়োজাহাজ, যা দিয়ে ঢাকা-কাঠমাণ্ডু-ঢাকা, ঢাকা-মাসকাট-ঢাকা ফ্লাইট চলছে।

ঢাকা-কলকাতা-ঢাকা রুটেতো রয়েছে প্রতিদিনের ফ্লাইট। রয়েছে চট্টগ্রাম থেকে সরাসরি কলকাতার সংযোগ। যা চলছে বোয়িং-৭৩৭ দিয়ে।

সেবা ও মানে ইউএস-বাংলা আগে থেকেই এগিয়ে। এখন একে একে বাড়ছে প্রতিষ্ঠানটির উড়োজাহাজের সংখ্যা। দেশের আকাশের সবকটি রুটেই রয়েছে ইউএস-বাংলার ফ্লাইট। যা গুনগত মানে সকল ফ্লাইট অপারেশন্সকে ছাপিয়ে।

সর্বোচ্চ যাত্রীসেবা দিয়ে যথা সময়ে ফ্লাইট অপারেশনে সুনাম কুড়িয়েছে প্রতিষ্ঠানটি।

নিরাপদ আকাশ ভ্রমণে দক্ষ হাতে ফ্লাইট অপারেশন ইউএস-বাংলার অঙ্গীকার। ফলে এর ওপর যাত্রীর আস্থা রয়েছে।

ধীরে ধীরে এশিয়ার সবচেয়ে নির্ভরযোগ্য, যাত্রীর কাছে সবচেয়ে অগ্রাধিকারের এয়ারলাইন্স হয়ে উঠতে চায় ইউএস-বাংলা। আর একসময় তার ডানা বিস্তৃত করতে চায় আরও দূরে আন্তর্জাতিক পরিমণ্ডলে। নতুন নতুন আধুনিক উড়োজাহাজ যুক্ত করার এই ধারাবাহিকতা অব্যাহত রাখার মধ্য দিয়েই একদিন তা সম্ভব করে তুলবে প্রতিষ্ঠানটি।

বাংলাদেশ সময় ১১২৮ ঘণ্টা, জানুয়ারি ১৯, ২০১৭
এমএমকে

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Rail official objects as north Dhaka Mayor Annisul Huq orders demolition*






But rail officials present at the scene objected to the demolition, saying that the land had been legally leased from the railway for the construction of the buildings.

Dhaka City Corporation Executive Magistrate Mohammad Sajid Anwar led the demolition operation on the ‘Cafe Banani’ and ‘Tehari on Wheels’ restaurants in the capital on Thursday.

At the request of the magistrate, the goods and furniture inside the stores were removed prior to the bulldozers commencing demolitions.

Although the land belonged to the railway, said Dhaka North Mayor Annisul Huq, the buildings had not received the permissions required from the Dhaka City Corporation.

The mayor also asked Railway Division Property Official and Executive Magistrate SM Rezaul Karim how he had been granted permission to lease the non-commercial land to two restaurants.

“This is the railway’s land,” responded Rezaul Karim. “The license to operate was given to the restaurants because, from the railway’s perspective, this is commercial land.”
“Is this a commercial road,” asked the mayor. “What does ‘from the railway’s perspective’ mean? The government has one unified perspective. Can you lease without the permission of RAJUK?”

“We followed regulation in doing this, sir,” responded Rezaul.

Annisul Huq also wanted to know whose signature had gone on the leases to the two restaurants.

“I asked the minister and I asked the secretary, but they did not know anything about the matter.”

Various ministries around the city were giving away land in such a manner, the mayor told reporters, and the burden of the problem ultimately fell on the city authorities.

“They see this as a commercial area. How did they license it out without the permission of the city corporation, I don’t know. We haven’t provided any licenses, and yet this has become a commercial area.”
The Cabinet decided to remove all buildings illegally constructed on non-commercial land, the mayor said.
“Buildings will even be demolished in commercial areas if they have been built without the appropriate permissions. Even then, one site had done so.”

Senior railway officials have been informed of the demolitions, said the mayor.

“They have said our demolitions are in accordance with the law. I have spoken to the minister. I have spoken with the secretary thrice today. He told me ‘the buildings are illegal, please proceed with the demolitions’.”
The mayor also requested the different ministries to check with the city corporation regarding allotments.

“No permissions can be granted without the cooperation of the city corporation. We beg every ministry, please check whatever allotments you have given. The honourable prime minister has said so herself: no illegal buildings will be allowed.”

At this Railway property official Rezaul told reporters, “Not all files reach the minister or the secretary, so they don't know about them. But all of the allotments were made according to the rules. This is the railway’s land. The railway has its own policies for granting allotments. The matter had been settled according to those policies.”

“The city corporation does not have the jurisdiction to conduct demolitions on railway land. If any illegal buildings have been constructed they should have informed the railway through a letter and we would have conducted the demolitions ourselves,” he said.
The demolitions caused damage to the railway light posts, restroom and systems for online ticket sales, Rezaul objected.

“We had a gentleman’s agreement,” he said. “That they would demolish the structures that went beyond our allotments ... and the rest will be left alone. But they’ve demolished all of them.”
Mayor Annisul Huq alleged that the restaurants occupied land outside the area allotted by the railway.

“I have heard that 108 square feet had been allotted, but the restaurant constructed takes up 1,800 square feet,” he said. “The other allotment was 70 square feet, but the restaurant occupies 700 square feet.”

The extensions of the Boishakhi and Purobi hotels in Kakoli were also demolished. The demolition of other illegal storefront constructions had also been planned, but was postponed for two days at the request of owners.

The mayor ordered these constructions to be demolished in two days’ time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Smartphone imports in Bangladesh soar 46pc*
*Mobile phones worth Tk 8,000cr imported in 2016*






Star Business Report

Smartphone imports through legal channel shot up 45.72 percent to 82 lakh pieces in 2016 from a year earlier, driven by the expansion of 3G services in Bangladesh.

Mobile imports through the legal channel crossed the three-crore mark for the first time, said Ruhul Alam Al Mahbub, president of the Bangladesh Mobile Phone Importers Association (BMPIA), at a press conference held at it headquarters in the capital yesterday.

It stood at 3.1 crore, up 11 percent year-on-year, with the total value of the imports coming to about Tk 8,000 crore. Smartphone imports accounted for Tk 6,500 crore.

Samsung, which has been in the second position in the smartphone category, brought in 15 lakh units in 2016. Walton, another local brand, imported about nine lakh smartphones, to round off the top three spots.

“Our handset market is still dominated by feature phones, but smartphones will rule in future,” Mahbub said.

The importers are expecting that smartphones will account for 60 percent of the total mobile imports in 2017 and 80 percent in 2018, according to Mahbub.

“Although the sales of smartphones in 2016 did not meet expectations, we are optimistic about this year,” said Rezwanul Hoque, general secretary of BMPIA.

He went on to tip the smartphone market to treble in the next five years.

*The official smartphone import figure would have been higher: a big chunk of the smartphones that are sold in Bangladesh enters the country through the illegal channels.

For instance, almost 90 percent of the Apple handsets available in the market at present are brought into the country through illegal channels and 40 percent of the Samsung handsets, according to Mahbub.*

The reason for the big chunk of illegal smartphone imports is that there is about 25 percent tax to be paid if brought in through the legal channel.

“If the government reconsiders the tax issue then smartphone penetration will be huge over the next few years,” the BMPIA president said.

In 2016, the government logged in Tk 1,300 crore in duty and value-added tax from mobile phones.

“We can give the government this amount of money if they reduce the tax even more as sales will increase then,” he said.

Meanwhile, many local and international companies have shown interest in establishing an assembly line in Bangladesh but are put off by the tax structure, said Mohammed Mesbah Uddin, joint secretary of BMPIA.

Currently, the average price of a smartphone in Bangladesh is about Tk 3,000, and it is Tk 1,000 for basic and feature phones.

Bangladesh's mobile phone industry got a boost in 2012 and 2013 -- especially in the smartphone segment -- after the roll-out of 3G services.

In 2012, only 3 percent of the total mobile imports were smartphones, which climbed to 7.88 percent in 2013, 19.7 percent in 2014 and 21 percent in 2015, according to BMPIA.

Raquibul Kabir, senior vice-president of BMPIA, and ATM Mahbubul Alam, treasurer of the association, were also present at the event.

*ICT State Minister Proposed 20% Cash Incentive For Software & IT-Enabled Services Export*
February 4, 2017
Nahid Farzana




*ICT State Minister Zunaid Ahmed Palak met Honorable Finance Minister Mr. Abul Maal Abdul Muhit and proposed 20% Cash Incentive for Software & IT-enabled services export, TAX holiday for venture capital and TAX exemption for eCommerce. Finance Minister has assured that he will consider the recommendations and he further asked the officials to probe into the feasibility of the recommendations.*

*bdskill.com- portal for IT sector employers and employees inaugurated*
February 13, 2017
Faisal Mahmud




Bangladesh’s first technological field’s youth employment & placement portal www.bdskills.com might be the right place for one to seek employment answers.

On Monday, at the premise of Institute of Business Administration (IBA) of Dhaka University (DU) where hundreds of job seekers went to attend the Dhaka IT and ITES fair 2017; the new portal was inaugurated by the State Minister of ICT Junaid Ahmed Palak.

Organized by the ICT Division and 'Leveraging ICT' for Growth, Employment and Governance (LICT), with assistance from Bangladesh Computer Council, Ernst & Young, IBA, and 'Bikroy.com', this job fair gave the aspiring tech savvy youth chances to get jobs in the IT and ITES sector.

Speaking on the occasion, Palak said that the opportunities for the tech graduates are aplenty in the country. “You are the future torch bearers for development of Bangladesh.”

He said that the goal of Digital Bangladesh is to reach $5 billion landmark on export revenue within 2021 and to create 2 million IT professionals as well.

“We have organized this fair as part of fulfilling that Goal. We are hoping to organize this sort of Event in different areas of our country on a regular basis.’’

About the new job portal, Palak said, it’s a great platform for all sorts of people in the IT sector. “If you visit that portal, you will see that there are provisions for registrations for IT graduates, IT faculty as well as for IT entrepreneurs looking to hire new graduates.”

“It’s a great matchmaking site under the direct supervision of the LICT,” he said adding that the portal also provides information about the upcoming training programs and certificate courses.

Component Team Leader of LICT Project Sani Ahmed said, LICT Project is providing technical training throughout the country to provide skilled manpower in Information & Technology Sector.

Ernst & Young, one of the largest professional services firm in the world is working in partnership with Bangladesh Computer Council (BCC) on some major LICT projects. Till date, 30,000 graduates are being trained according to the industry standards under this programme for the IT and IT enabled services sector.

Currently over 5,000 graduates have successfully completed training per international standards and have been certified by international assessment agencies, informed Ahmed.

“In Bangladesh, the main problem however is that most of the times these trained IT graduates do not get jobs according to their ability and skill. On the other hand, employers such as IT Companies face challenges to select the right employee with ease and in time.”

He said that initiatives like the portal - www.bdskills.com and IT and ITES job fair can make the hard task of matchmaking an easy one.

Meanwhile, the job fair was success with more than 11000 online registrations. Around 25000 visitors showed up at the fair. In terms of job offers, it was a new milestone as 10000 resumes were collected. A total of 377 potential job seekers have been selected primarily for various companies on the spot.

At the closing ceremony organized during the job fair, Pro Vice Chancellor of Dhaka University Professor Dr. Md. Akhtaruzzaman was present as the special guest. Acting Director of IBA Professor Farhat Anwar moderated the event. The welcoming speech was given by LICT Project Director Md. Rezaul Karim NDC & Assistant Professor of IBA Md. Rezaul Kabir.

Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS) President Mustafa Zabbar, Managing Director of Data Soft Mahbub Zaman, Managing Director of Aamra (WE) Group Syed Farhad Ahmed, Managing Director of Microsoft Bangladesh Sonia Bashir Kabir, Marketing Director of Bikroy Misha Ali and Director of Ernst & Young Kamlesh Vyas were present AND participated in the panel discussion at the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Biman operated an all-women crew flight on March 7, 2017 for the first time in Bangladesh's history in honor of International Women's Day! 

BG-0603 was operated by Captain Tania Reza and First Officer Sarwat Siraj Antara and their six female crew members who flew out a 737-800 to Sylhet from Dhaka. The flight was scheduled to take off at 1.15 pm from the domestic terminal. On top of that security personnel and ground handling staffs deployed for the flight was also an all women team. 

Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Rashed Khan Menon has said that this initiation proves women empowerment is advancing in Bangladesh.

Kudos to all the women out there setting these type of examples worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Dude - you guys as a tiny nation are punching wayyy above your weight.
> 
> Number of Muslims will easily exceed the number of Christians by 2050. You can fool around with your covert 'cultural assimilation' efforts for a few more decades, but barely. In the Western US, California (The seventh largest economy of the world) makes almost all notices available in Spanish, the language of immigrants, a majority of them economic ones just like the North African ones you have.
> 
> You guys are so laughably 1950's.....
> 
> If there is ever a Muslim boycott of your country and its exports, your country will be essentially neutered. Religious unity is a very powerful force....
> 
> The world is changing, get a clue please. You (the dutch) need the world, world doesn't need you. Piss off the rest of the world by doing non-conforming things and find out.
> 
> It's a good thing the smart people who run your country aren't hotheads...



Poor comparison: Spanish is the second most spoken language in the USA. But not necessarily of immigration! Rather, because the current US incorporated former Mexican territory.

The Territorial evolution of Mexico after independence, noting losses to the USA (in red, white and orange).





USA 
Official languages : *none*.
Main languages: English 80%, Spanish 12.4%, other Indo-European 3.7%, Asian and Pacific island languages 3%, other languages 0.9% (2009 survey by the Census Bureau). 
Main immigrant languages: Cantonese, Mandarin, Tagalog, French, Vietnamese, German, Chinese, Spanish.

*English *was inherited from British colonization, and it is spoken by the majority of the population. It serves as the _de facto_ official language. Some states, like *California*, have amended their constitutions to make English the only official language, but in practice, this only means that official government documents must _at least_ be in English, and _does not_ mean that they should be exclusively available only in English.
*Spanish *was also inherited from colonization and is sanctioned as official in the commonwealth of Puerto Rico. Spanish is also taught in various regions as a second language, especially in areas with large Hispanic populations. In Hispanic communities across the country, bilingual signs in both Spanish and English may be quite common. A 2009 American Community Survey conducted by the United States Census Bureau, showed that Spanish is the primary language spoken at home by over 35 million people aged 5 or older, making the United States the world's fifth-largest Spanish-speaking community, outnumbered only by Mexico, Colombia, Spain, and Argentina
*French*, is the fourth-most-common language (when all varieties of Chinese are combined and separate yet related languages such as Haitian Creole are counted as French). It is spoken mainly by the Louisiana Creole, native French, Cajun, Haitian, and French-Canadian populations. It is widely spoken in Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, and in Louisiana.






Netherlands
Official languages: *Dutch *(>90%). 
Main immigrant languages: varieties of Arabic (1.5%), Turkish (1.5%), Berber languages (1%).
Main foreign languages (as spoken by the Dutch): English (90%) German (71%), French (29%), Spanish (5%)
Knowledge of foreign languages in the Netherlands, in percent of the population over 15, 2006.







As for muslim boybcots of Dutch exports, lets see who the Netherlands exports to:




61% of our exports are to Germany, Belgium, France, UK and Italy.

The country Netherlands is located on the continent of Europe. *It stands at Rank 8 in Exports*. 
Total Exports $576.9 billion (2013 est.) / $550 billion (2012 est.)
Top Export Partners Germany 26.5%, Belgium 13.7%, France 8.8%, UK 8%, Italy 4.5% (2012)
Top Export Commodities Machinery and equipment, chemicals, fuels; foodstuffs
http://www.exportgenius.in/export-import-trade-data/netherlands-export.php

The country Netherlands is located on the continent of Europe. *It stands at Rank 10 in Imports*. 
Total Imports $511 billion (2013 est.) / $498.5 billion (2012 est.)
Top Import Partners Germany 13.8%, China 12%, Belgium 8.4%, UK 6.7%, Russia 6.4%, US 6.1% (2012)
Top Import Commodities Machinery and transport equipment, chemicals, fuels, foodstuffs, clothing. 
http://www.exportgenius.in/export-import-trade-data/netherlands-import.php





Others= rest of the world 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_trading_partners_of_the_Netherlands

OECD says:
The Netherlands is the 8th largest export economy in the world and the 15th most complex economy according to the Economic Complexity Index (ECI). In 2015, the Netherlands exported $428B and imported $454B, resulting in a negative trade balance of $26.1B. In 2015 the GDP of the Netherlands was $750B and its GDP per capita was $49.6k.
The top exports of the Netherlands are Refined Petroleum ($38.3B), Crude Petroleum ($14.4B), Computers ($14.2B), Petroleum Gas ($13.6B) and Packaged Medicaments ($13.3B), using the 1992 revision of the HS (Harmonized System) classification. Its top imports are Refined Petroleum ($34.9B), Crude Petroleum ($34.8B), Computers ($17.9B), Telephones ($14B) and Packaged Medicaments ($11.8B).
The top export destinations of the Netherlands are Germany ($91.3B), Belgium-Luxembourg ($60.1B), the United Kingdom ($44.4B), France ($26.6B) and Italy ($22.4B). The top import origins are Germany ($72.1B), Belgium-Luxembourg ($43.3B), China ($41.2B), the United States ($34.9B) and Russia ($32.2B).
http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/nld/

Export destinations: http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/nld/#Destinations

By comparision, where are the muslims located:





So, how much impact do you think a muslim boycot of Dutch products would have on our exports (or imports)?


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> Poor comparison: Spanish is the second most spoken language in the USA. But not necessarily of immigration! Rather, because the current US incorporated former Mexican territory.
> 
> The Territorial evolution of Mexico after independence, noting losses to the USA (in red, white and orange).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA
> Official languages : *none*.
> Main languages: English 80%, Spanish 12.4%, other Indo-European 3.7%, Asian and Pacific island languages 3%, other languages 0.9% (2009 survey by the Census Bureau).
> Main immigrant languages: Cantonese, Mandarin, Tagalog, French, Vietnamese, German, Chinese, Spanish.
> 
> *English *was inherited from British colonization, and it is spoken by the majority of the population. It serves as the _de facto_ official language. Some states, like *California*, have amended their constitutions to make English the only official language, but in practice, this only means that official government documents must _at least_ be in English, and _does not_ mean that they should be exclusively available only in English.
> *Spanish *was also inherited from colonization and is sanctioned as official in the commonwealth of Puerto Rico. Spanish is also taught in various regions as a second language, especially in areas with large Hispanic populations. In Hispanic communities across the country, bilingual signs in both Spanish and English may be quite common. A 2009 American Community Survey conducted by the United States Census Bureau, showed that Spanish is the primary language spoken at home by over 35 million people aged 5 or older, making the United States the world's fifth-largest Spanish-speaking community, outnumbered only by Mexico, Colombia, Spain, and Argentina
> *French*, is the fourth-most-common language (when all varieties of Chinese are combined and separate yet related languages such as Haitian Creole are counted as French). It is spoken mainly by the Louisiana Creole, native French, Cajun, Haitian, and French-Canadian populations. It is widely spoken in Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, and in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netherlands
> Official languages: *Dutch *(>90%).
> Main immigrant languages: varieties of Arabic (1.5%), Turkish (1.5%), Berber languages (1%).
> Main foreign languages (as spoken by the Dutch): English (90%) German (71%), French (29%), Spanish (5%)
> Knowledge of foreign languages in the Netherlands, in percent of the population over 15, 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for muslim boybcots of Dutch exports, lets see who the Netherlands exports to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61% of our exports are to Germany, Belgium, France, UK and Italy.
> 
> The country Netherlands is located on the continent of Europe. *It stands at Rank 8 in Exports*.
> Total Exports $576.9 billion (2013 est.) / $550 billion (2012 est.)
> Top Export Partners Germany 26.5%, Belgium 13.7%, France 8.8%, UK 8%, Italy 4.5% (2012)
> Top Export Commodities Machinery and equipment, chemicals, fuels; foodstuffs
> http://www.exportgenius.in/export-import-trade-data/netherlands-export.php
> 
> The country Netherlands is located on the continent of Europe. *It stands at Rank 10 in Imports*.
> Total Imports $511 billion (2013 est.) / $498.5 billion (2012 est.)
> Top Import Partners Germany 13.8%, China 12%, Belgium 8.4%, UK 6.7%, Russia 6.4%, US 6.1% (2012)
> Top Import Commodities Machinery and transport equipment, chemicals, fuels, foodstuffs, clothing.
> http://www.exportgenius.in/export-import-trade-data/netherlands-import.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others= rest of the world
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_trading_partners_of_the_Netherlands
> 
> OECD says:
> The Netherlands is the 8th largest export economy in the world and the 15th most complex economy according to the Economic Complexity Index (ECI). In 2015, the Netherlands exported $428B and imported $454B, resulting in a negative trade balance of $26.1B. In 2015 the GDP of the Netherlands was $750B and its GDP per capita was $49.6k.
> The top exports of the Netherlands are Refined Petroleum ($38.3B), Crude Petroleum ($14.4B), Computers ($14.2B), Petroleum Gas ($13.6B) and Packaged Medicaments ($13.3B), using the 1992 revision of the HS (Harmonized System) classification. Its top imports are Refined Petroleum ($34.9B), Crude Petroleum ($34.8B), Computers ($17.9B), Telephones ($14B) and Packaged Medicaments ($11.8B).
> The top export destinations of the Netherlands are Germany ($91.3B), Belgium-Luxembourg ($60.1B), the United Kingdom ($44.4B), France ($26.6B) and Italy ($22.4B). The top import origins are Germany ($72.1B), Belgium-Luxembourg ($43.3B), China ($41.2B), the United States ($34.9B) and Russia ($32.2B).
> http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/nld/
> 
> Export destinations: http://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/nld/#Destinations
> 
> By comparision, where are the muslims located:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much impact do you think a muslim boycot of Dutch products would have on our exports (or imports)?



Good points all - but let's open a separate thread and include a link here or invite me there. This is not the venue for this discussion.


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Good points all - but let's open a separate thread and include a link here or invite me there. This is not the venue for this discussion.


The venue for that discussion was closed by mods. Still, I wanted you to see the respons I had been working on.


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> The venue for that discussion was closed by mods. Still, I wanted you to see the respons I had been working on.



I appreciate the time you took in preparing the detailed response.

In hindsight I wish I was not as provoking in my terms I addressed the OP with - and in terms I addressed the Netherlands in general. This being an OT topic here, I will be brief in why I think a boycott can harm the Dutch economy.

The Dutch economy is largely a trading economy, meaning it imports (and then re-exports) a lot of items very efficiently (Rotterdam being the largest port in Europe and Amsterdam being the largest airport there as well).
That explains the spectacular import and export figures you mentioned. If exporters in Muslim countries simply refuse to export through Rotterdam etc., that alone could have quite a bit of impact on the Dutch economy, which depends heavily on shipping consolidation, logistics and exchanges.

However that also highlights how much the Dutch economy is dependent on trade with other economies. The Muslim countries may not be economic powerhouses now, but they hold the key to future powerhouse status, viz.,

Young populations
Low cost labor
Motivation to work
Trade among countries in Asia independent from Europe or US
Yes things maybe unstable for __some_ _of these countries, but the largest ones (Indonesia, Malaysia, Turkey, Egypt, Nigeria, Bangladesh, Pakistan) aren't really as unstable now, and their buying power is growing (along with their importance in the world economy), to the point that they will at some point become major potential consumers of Dutch products, or are already (list below).

ING Group
Royal Philips Electronics

EADS

Rabobank Group

Akzo Nobel
Damen Group (a personal favorite for a Dutch Company - although small)
These are brand new emerging economies with excellent potential for business and trade, unlike the saturated economies of Europe, like Holland.

Therefore - alienating these large Muslim populations with Geert Wilders' or Rutte's extremist manifesto is not wise for the longer term, which the Dutch people probably are well aware of.

Picking fights with major Muslim economies (like Turkey recently) will also not help the Dutch economy. Although I suspect Turkey's actions aren't totally non-circumspect.

Regarding buying products from Dutch companies, Muslim economies could simply choose a supplier choice that is becoming more and more obvious - China, or they could form their own common market at some point, as they did before. Geert Wilders' (or the newly hatched Mark Rutte's) actions will simply ensure that this happens more rapidly.

You see - the economic decline in Europe is beginning to become clear, and alienating followers of an entire religious group (destined to be the largest in short order) may not be the wisest of decisions. These people will become Holland's cultural bridge and ambassadors to those Muslim economies someday, just like in Denmark or elsewhere in Europe.

Asking older people to speak Dutch may be unwise, although I suspect younger Muslims in Holland will speak Dutch with no enforcement anyhow, as a matter of acculturation.

Now as for Californians used to speaking Spanish - I suspect you have never visited Los Angeles. If you did, you'd see how widespread the use of Spanish is.

And Spanish is the language of immigrants coming in largely after WW II. Not because US annexed any part of Mexico (other than a small number of Tejano population in Texas and Mestijos in California and Arizona).

All state and county notices, court summons, public notices are issued with Spanish translations (and sometimes other common languages) included. See below for some evidence about the whole United States. None of these actions troubled anyone, or people didn't get hysterical for older immigrants to speak English.


----------



## Bilal9

By the way @Penguin - take a look at this projection, see where the Netherlands will be in a few years and where some of the Muslim economies will be. The Netherlands is a friendly country to most Muslim economies and we'd like to keep it that way. Demagoguery and prejudice has no place in Europe......


----------



## Penguin

I say, go ahead. We've always been dependent on trade and have done quite nicely throughout the centuries. See if you can get non-Dutch products shipped via Rotterdam boycotted (how would a consumer know how a product on the shelf in a ship was or was not shipped via NL?). As indicated our main export and import partners are not countries of which the populace is predominantly muslim. Besides, see if you can united all the muslims (Looking at the varieties within Christianity and how well they get along, getting 'muslims' to united may be more difficult than you would think: the homogeneity of muslim as a group is an illusion. Plus, we will not be blackmailed over the likes of Geert Wilders, who's ideas are not at all representative of the overwhelming majority of Dutch and who will likely never end up in a position in government.

What economic *decline*?

EU member states GDP (nominal) in billions of € 2011-2016
Netherlands: 642.929 / 645.164 / 652.748 / 663.008 / 676.531 / 696.871 (change 2011-2016 in %: +8.39)
European Union: 13,192.554 / 13,448.556 / 13,558.630 / 14,002.583 / 14,714.003 / 14,819.583 (change 2011-2016 in %: +12.3)
Eurozone: 9,747.693 / 9,780.314 / 9,874.278 / 10,098.565 / 14,714.003 / 14,819.583 (change 2011-2016 in %: +52.03%)

EU member states GDP (nominal) per capita in €Netherlands: 38,500 / 38,500 / 38,900 / 39,300 / 40,000 / 40,900 (change 2011-2016 in %: +6.23)
European Union: 26,100 / 26,600 / 26,700 / 27,600 / 28,900 / 29,000 (change 2011-2016 in %: +11.12)
Eurozone : 29,500 / 29,500 / 29,700 / 30,100 / 30,900 / 31,500 (change 2011-2016 in %: +6.78)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_European_Union#Wealth

EU member states GDP growth rates 2008-2016 + total and average growth 2004-2015
Netherlands: 1.7 /− 3.8 / 1.4 / 1.7 / − 1.1 / − 0.2 / 1.4 / 2.0 / 2.1/ *12.0* / *1.1*
European Union: 0.4 / − 4.4 / 2.1 / 1.7 / − 0.5 / 0.2 / 1.6 / 2.2 / 1.9 / *10.6* / *1.0*
Eurozone: 0.4 / − 4.5 / 2.1 / 1.5 / − 0.9 / − 0.3 / 1.2 / 2.0 / 1.7 / *8.9 /* *0.8*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_European_Union#Economic_growth

Speaking as someone who migrated and lived/worked abroad for a decade: nobody (naturally) will learn Dutch just so that I can fit in better or easier in the society that I chose to migrate to (and which was gracious enough to let me in). Only an idiot expects that from the folks in the host country. Not speaking or learning another language will hamper not only your own chances in education, for gainfull employment, and a rich social life, but also that of your children (since you would then not speak the local language at home as they grow up, which will make them lag behind others in their education and social life as they grow up).

The assumption that "younger Muslims in Holland will speak Dutch with no enforcement anyhow" is flawed: this is not in fact the case (moreoften than not, at home and in peer groups the language of the parents home country is spoken, and mastery of written and spoken Dutch often remains poor)

As for my knowledge of LA, please be advised not only that I lived in the US for a decade, I also have relatives on both coasts as well as friends (of US and non-US origin) all across that country. I am much aware of what is spoken where and by whom. Showing a picture which shows 'second language' by state does not give insign into the percent of population that speak English and that speak Spanish AND THE AMOUNT OF DIFFERENCE between those two percentages i.e. it is contextless information that proves very little about how often Spanish is spoken or dominant.





https://conversationallyspeaking.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/common-slate-correction.png

As evident from a 2009 survey by the US Census Bureau: English 80%, Spanish 12.4%, other Indo-European 3.7%, Asian and Pacific island languages 3%, other languages 0.9%. Spanish is the second most common language in the country and is spoken by approximately 35 million people. The US population of as of March 16, 2017 is 324,7 million people, so 12.4% today would be 40 million.






California: spoken languages (Native languages as of 2007):

English 57.4%
Spanish 28.5%
Chinese 2.8%
Tagalog 2.2%
Clearly, California is not representative of the US as far as distribution of languages is concerned.
CLEARLY, CALIFORNIA IS NOT REPRESNETATIVE OF THE US AS FAR AS DISTRIBUTION OF LANGUAGES IS CONCERNED. THIS HAS TO DO WITH ITS HISTORICAL ORIGINS.

Besides Mexico, California borders U.S. states of Oregon, Nevada, and Arizona

Oregon: Starting in 1842–1843, the Oregon Trail brought many new American settlers to Oregon Country. For some time, it seemed that Britain and the United States would go to war for a third time in 75 years (see Oregon boundary dispute), but the border was defined peacefully in 1846 by the Oregon Treaty. The border between the United States and British North America was set at the 49th parallel. The Oregon Territory was officially organized in 1848. Like the US, Oregon de jure has no official language and de facto it is English. The state's most populous ethnic group, non-Hispanic white, has declined from 95.8% in 1970 to 77.8% in 2012. In 2010, 78.5% of the population was white alone (meaning of no other race and non-Hispanic). Hispanics or Latinos made up 11.7% of the total population. As of 2009, Oregon's population comprised 361,393 foreign-born residents. Of the foreign-born residents, the three largest groups are originally from countries in: Latin America (47.8%), Asia (27.4%), and Europe (16.5%). Despite the fact that Russians account for only 1.4% of the population, Russian is the third most spoken language in Oregon after English and Spanish

Nevada: Nevada became a part of Alta California (_Upper California_) province in 1804 when the Californias were split. With the Mexican War of Independence won in 1821, the province of Alta California became a territory (state) of Mexico As a result of the Mexican–American War and the Treaty of Guadalupe-Hidalgo, Mexico permanently lost Alta California in 1848. The new areas acquired by the United States continued to be administered as territories. Like the US, Oregon de jure has no official language and de facto it is English. In 1980, non-Hispanic whites made up 83.3% of the state's population. According to the 2010 census estimates, racial distribution was as follows:

66.2% White American (54.1% Non-Hispanic White, 12.1% White Hispanic)
8.1% Black American (African American)
7.2% Asian American
4.7% Multiracial American
1.2% American Indian and Alaska Native
0.6% Native Hawaiian and other Pacific Islander
12.0% some other race
Hispanics or Latinos of any race made 26.5% of the population.
The principal ancestries of Nevada's residents in 2009 have been surveyed to be the following:

20.8% Mexican
13.3% German
10.0% Irish
9.2% English
6.3% Italian
3.8% American
3.6% Scandinavian (1.4% Norwegian, 1.4% Swedish, and 0.8% Danish).
Large numbers of new residents in the state originate from California, which led some locals to feel that their state is being "Californicated"

Arizona: During the Mexican–American War (1847), the U.S. occupied Mexico City and pursued its claim to much of northern Mexico, including what later became Arizona. Like California, this State borders Mexico. Official language is English. The spoken languages (As of 2010) are

English 74.1.%
Spanish 19.5%
Navajo 1.9%
Other 4.5 %
Arizona's five largest ancestry groups, as of 2009, were:

Mexican (27.4%);
German (16.0%);
Irish (10.8%);
English (10.1%);
Italian (4.6%).

THE PROPORTIONS OF POPULATIONS OF MEXICAN DESCENT INDICATE THESE TERRITORIES WERE ANNEXED FROM MEXICO, NOT NECESSARILY THAT THERE IS A LARGE INFLUX OF MIGRANTS FROM MEXICO (WHICH IS A MUCH NEWER PHENOMENON).

English Prevalence


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> By the way, Demagoguery and prejudice has no place in Europe......


Nor anywhere else, for that matter (if you were thinking about my posts, please also see your own posts)



Bilal9 said:


>


Does this come with a source (i.e. who made this projection, and how, by what methodology?)


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> Nor anywhere else, for that matter (if you were thinking about my posts, please also see your own posts)
> 
> 
> Does this come with a source (i.e. who made this projection, and how, by what methodology?)



I wasn't thinking of you brother - I was thinking of people like Wilders when I said it. The chart I believe came from a Price Waterhouse Coopers (PWC) report of Feb 2017, here (chart is on page 23),

http://www.pwc.com/gx/en/world-2050/assets/pwc-the-world-in-2050-full-report-feb-2017.pdf


----------



## Penguin

ps: In this table, Netherlands goes from position 26 (of 32) in 2016 to 32 (of 32) in 2030 and then remains are 32 in 2050. If we accept that markets such as India, China etc will further emerge - and therefor that it is inevitable that there will be some shifts - this isn't at all a poor result for us in Holland, particularly not when you consider we are only 17 million people today and probably will be 17.8 million by 2030 and 18 million by 2060. So, on a per capita basis, we go from about $50,850 in 2016 to $60,675 in 2030 and $83,100 by 2050. That's not bad at all. And, I bet you, these numbers will be fairly close to Germany's GPD per capita (which is of course a much bigger economy and goes from position 5 to position 7 to position 9 in the GPD ranking).
http://www.euromonitor.com/the-netherlands-in-2030-the-future-demographic/report
http://nltimes.nl/2014/12/22/dutch-population-jump-18-million-2060

Or would that be 'demagoguery and prejudice'?



Bilal9 said:


> I wasn't thinking of you brother - I was thinking of people like Wilders when I said it. The chart I believe came from a Price Waterhouse Coopers (PWC) report of Feb 2017, here (chart is on page 23),
> 
> http://www.pwc.com/gx/en/world-2050/assets/pwc-the-world-in-2050-full-report-feb-2017.pdf















It's a projection.
It uses "a robust econometric growth model, based on a review of the academic literature"
If you follow that link ( http://pwc.blogs.com/economics_in_business/2016/11/what-drives-emerging-markets-growth.html ), you find:
"It is useful to look in more detail at what was driving growth during this earlier ‘golden era’ for emerging markets. To do this we used *a standard growth model* in which initial GDP per capita, investment, government debt and education levels were the key explanatory variables for real GDP per capita growth between 2000 and 2015 in emerging market and developing countries. We then augmented the model with primary commodity exports as a percentage of GDP.
As the table below indicates, we found that all these variables had a statistically significant impact on growth. Our model explains around 40% of the variation in real GDP per capita growth across countries, which is pretty good for a *simple cross-sectional regression* of this kind"
Appendix A provides better details





A lot depends on assumptions therefor, and under different assumptions you get different model results.

Notably, PwC assumes "broadly growth friendly (but not perfect) policies" and "no major civilisation threatening global catastrophies (e.g. nuclear war, asteroid collisions) over the period to 2050.






Before declaring this report to represent 'truth' one should take a good look at the underlying assumptions.

For example, about the assumption of no major civilisation threatening global catastrophies, see
https://global4cast.files.wordpress.com/2016/11/2020-warning-part-iv-v2016-11-08.pdf 
Patterns in war dynamics reveal disturbing developments

Predicts major war (worldwar like systemic war) by 2020 ....


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> Predicts major war (worldwar like systemic war) by 2020 ....



Well let's hope that never happens......

We have pinned very high hopes on a country like Holland, that's all....

Somehow it is disappointing to see the recent developments there.....


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Well let's hope that never happens......
> 
> We have pinned very high hopes on a country like Holland, that's all....
> 
> Somehow it is disappointing to see the recent developments there.....


I think you've been talking to the wrong people and/or reading the 'wrong' info (i.e. one sided and/or exagerated editorials or sensationalist newspaper articles). In fact, we're NOT a bunch of murdering anti-muslim fascists over here. Really. Trust me on this. I live here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> I think you've been talking to the wrong people and/or reading the 'wrong' info (i.e. one sided and/or exagerated editorials or sensationalist newspaper articles). In fact, we're NOT a bunch of murdering anti-muslim fascists over here. Really. Trust me on this. I live here.


That wasn't ever what I imagine Holland to be. However there is valid concern that intolerance in certain European societies (France for starters) can result in things like the ban on Hijabs. The entire world is concerned about neo-fascism in Europe which is spreading rapidly (Wilders in Holland, LePen in France etc.). You can analyze it many ways as maybe a reaction to new immigrants and the clash of cultures, or a reaction to globalization that doesn't suit Europeans, the loss of status quo, whatever.

However - we have to realize that we have to curb Islamic fundamentalist tendencies on the one hand and the rise of fascism on the other. We have failed at checking the rise of both these movements (and rejecting them). I'd be remiss if I didn't mention Bangladesh either. These are from local fashion shoots and co-exist.














There are modern Islamic societies (namely Malaysia and Indonesia) which have integrated modern Islamic lifestyles within their secular milieu in a very tolerant manner. Holland can take lessons from them.

Unless Holland decides to deport Muslim immigrants, they are there to stay. So a way must be found to address their grievances without turning Holland into a Sharia state on the one hand, or a fascist state on the other. Banning Hijabs is not going to work. But seeking Muslim help and working with these immigrants to curb fundamentalism might. I am certain there is some movement in that direction at this time although Rutte seems to lightly appease Wilders' followers. Encouraging or abetting fascism is going to set a bad future precedent for people like me who - despite being a secular brown management resource, is victimized in Western societies for belonging to specific ethnicities and/or religious groups. These people are needed for Western societies unless Western societies decide to raise their own management resources.....which will be costly and won't happen anytime soon.

In any case - I think we have beat this off-topic discussion to death. I hope you realize what I was driving at. In the US we have our hands full with it already. Hence my long winding comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> Unless Holland decides to deport Muslim immigrants, they are there to stay.


Here, nobody is deporting Muslim immigrants (although migrants that apply for asylum or residency permit and are denied do get sent back). Not even an issue, not now, not in the past. 



Bilal9 said:


> So a way must be found to address their grievances without turning Holland into a Sharia state on the one hand, or a fascist state on the other.


What grievances, specifically? Muslim immigrants have exactly the same rights and obligations as any other immigrant that comes here and are treated no different. And once here legally, they have the same rights and obligations as any Dutch. What matters is what you make of opportunities. Meanwhile, what fascist state? Fascism is a form of radical authoritarian nationalism. The Dutch state is in no way authoritarian and the Dutch are neither radical nor highly nationalistic. Fascists opposed international free market capitalism. The Netherlands doesn't really do that.
Out of a population of about 17,103,642 (today at 9pm), 12.980.788 can legally vote. In the recent election, 81,4% actually did. Out of these 10,566,361 some 13% voted Wilder's PVV. That is 1,373,627 people or 8% of the population. About 70% of the popular vote (still) goes to the main center-left, centre and center-right parties (SP, GL, PvdA, D66, CDA, VVD) and 17% votes a variety of small parties on all sides of the spectrum. 
The best predictor of WIlders voting is education level: these voters are lack high education and have been hit harderst by the economic crisis of 2008 and there for angry. With economic upturn, at least part of this group will 'melt away' again. 



Bilal9 said:


> Banning Hijabs is not going to work.


In the Netherlands it is illegal for _anyone _(irrespective of religious persuation) to wear facecovering clothing (_of any kind_) in educational and care facilities, government buildings and public transportation. 
The starting point is that in a free country like the Netherlands everyone has the right to dress at its discretion, no matter what others think or feel about this. This freedom is only limited in situations where it is essential that we can look at each other in the face. For example, because good service and / or safety must be ensured. This applies to schools, hospitals, government buildings and on public transport. Here again, the government has responsibility to set the rules.
The government has sought a balance between the freedom of people to wear clothing that suits them and the importance of mutual communication and recognizable. The government sees no reason for a general ban that would apply to all public places. 
Whose face is covered in places where that's banned, can be fined up to 405 euros. It is allowed to wear clothing that needed to practice a profession or sport, protection, or in participating in festive and cultural activities. This is also permitted by healthcare facilities in private rooms as sleeping and living quarters.


----------



## Bilal9

Penguin said:


> What grievances, specifically? Muslim immigrants have exactly the same rights and obligations as any other immigrant that comes here and are treated no different. And once here legally, they have the same rights and obligations as any Dutch. What matters is what you make of opportunities.


Of course. But you have to realize that it is not a level playing field all the time, in a culturally monolithic European country like say Holland (unlike the US which was built by immigrants) 'Opportunities' don't just materialize with equal experience and education, they are controlled by White Dutch people with power and often disproportionately more power (employers who hold the status quo currently like mostly White Dutch) who want to control those with lesser power (e.g. non-white immigrants, women, or both). '_Treated No Different_' is an illusion and comfortable commentary to only those who have never been the subject of discrimination themselves. Even in the Western US, which is highly (highly!) liberal, this is not true. When most whites have no college degree to qualify to get a job, non-whites often have to be way more qualified, having Masters and Ph.D's and even then they may not get the job or contract, because of human nature. Illegal acts of discrimination will simply be overlooked because of prevailing xenophobic societal sentiments, any immigrant complaining will be seen as a 'troublemaker' by the White dutch...

Essentially what has happened is that xenophobia has made its new home in Holland, where politicians (the likes of Geert Wilders) have legitimized discrimination (often of the religious type). Politicians like to push the button of xenophobia with poorer white Dutch (which is a powerful sentiment), and rail against a common enemy of 'Islam', which is symbolized in the triad of 'Koran, Mosques and Hijab'. Ban those and the xenophobic Dutch have found a powerful, common unifying cause. This is the rallying cry for the poorer Dutch who have lost jobs and become even poorer as a result of globalization.

But this is sort of unwise in a 'Trumpish' sense in that banning Mosque construction, the owning of a Koran and public wearing of Hijabs is not going to bring back the Golden age of splendor in Holland. Rather Holland as a country will be branded as a haven of discrimination which is an undesirable outcome. 

What the Dutch have to understand that they have to accept diversity in a new world (as a society), there is no other alternative. If you don't (and don't have a sane national conversation about it and come to a consensus as a society) then you risk being ostracized by those societies that have accepted it. And most larger countries and societies in this world have already.....



> The best predictor of WIlders voting is education level: these voters are lack high education and have been hit harderst by the economic crisis of 2008 and there for angry. With economic upturn, at least part of this group will 'melt away' again.



I wouldn't be so sure. This is a naive hope that once xenophobic, a person automatically turns 'accepting' to foreigners when they get a job. You need to have laws in the books to have actual stern repercussions (including re-education process) against 'acts of discrimination' against immigrants (especially non-whites), whether in construction job-sites, at the office work-place, in schools and in any public venue for anything. We expect nothing less from one of the most advanced societies in Europe.



> In the Netherlands it is illegal for _anyone _(irrespective of religious persuation) to wear facecovering clothing (_of any kind_) in educational and care facilities, government buildings and public transportation.



What you are talking about is a Burka. Most modern Muslim women are not wearing Burkas these days. But this sort of Hijab shown below should be allowed and it is _not _(currently), in France.

In fact this is a woman's right. You cannot tell a woman (whether Muslim, Christian or Zoroastrian) on what to wear provided they are not breaking existing law or is offensive. Hijab is worn by women to ensure that you cannot see a woman's hair. It is a Muslim woman's personal decision of modesty. The fact that some don't like it is their personal problem. There is also a similar Jewish law, but Jewish women get around it by wearing a wig, I believe.

To sum it up - I am not a super religious person, but I find it highly unethical to 'brand' people a certain way and treat them in a differential manner. If someone wants to wear their religiosity on their sleeves (i.e. outwardly), they have every right to do that. My relationship of salvation with My God is private, but that does not mean I will ostracize people who want to show public displays of being religious (without trying to step on my beliefs and freedom). In addition of supporting that liberal view personally, I will support that as a society and as a country as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*DPS STS School, Senior Campus, Sector 15, Uttara Third Phase*




































*Peace Institute, Uttara Third Phase*

The residential campus is designed for imparting vocational technical training to Muslim children who are educated in Madrasa and to prepare them for jobs market.

Designed and being built by Jalal Ahmed Architects.











*Royal Institute of Smart Education (RISE), Sylhet*

The campus is being designed as the 1st modern school campus in Sylhet with all the standard facilities of an English medium school. In addition to the academic facilities, the campus also has library, cafeteria, playground, gym, swimming pool , multipurpose hall to serve not only the students but also the residential neighborhood of the newly developed township.

Designed and being built by Jalal Ahmed Architects.


























*World University of Bangladesh Permanent Campus, Sector 17, Uttara Third Phase*
*











Eastern University Permanent Campus, Savar






Northeast University Permanent Campus, Hetimganj






European University Permanent Campus, Gabtoli





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh PM Sheikh Hasina arriving at Delhi Airport





Well Thanks have to go to Modi for showing up at the airport to greet Hasina.

But I watched with amazed interest how ad-hoc the whole operation was and how it took ten minutes to roll up the airstairs to the aircraft and to roll out the red carpet in crooked fashion. A full ten minutes? Don't these people do this routinely?

But - nitpicking aside, Thanks are still due to Indian Govt. for their 'Mehmandari'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh PM Sheikh Hasina arriving at Delhi Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Thanks have to go to Modi for showing up at the airport to greet Hasina.
> 
> But I watched with amazed interest how ad-hoc the whole operation was and how it took ten minutes to roll up the airstairs to the aircraft and to roll out the red carpet in crooked fashion. A full ten minutes? Don't these people do this routinely?
> 
> But - nitpicking aside, Thanks are still due to Indian Govt. for their 'Mehmandari'.



Seriously that's what you are going to focus on? 

This is the actual stuff that counts:






(A light moment shared by both leaders when asked to "step down" at around the 3 minute mark)

------------------------






(SHW visibly moved during Modi's speech and Modi giving solid credit to BD for its development surpassing the regional average in many important areas)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

India and BD have a lot of potential. 
There is no history of acrimony between our nations. What ever small differences we have, we have been actively resolving them with calmness and maturity.

Hopefully this continues and the friendship evolves positively..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Google promises to open merchant account in Bangladesh*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2017-04-09 23:29:07.0 BdST Updated: 2017-04-09 23:29:07.0 BdST








*Technology giant Google Inc will open a merchant account in Bangladesh to take on board the tech-savvy Bangladeshi youth and facilitate their freelance work.*

State Minister for Information and Communication Technology Zunaid Ahmed Palak received the assurance from the world’s leading technology firm at a meeting in the US recently.

The Information and Communication Technology Division issued a media statement on Sunday on his visit.

Palak flew to Silicon Valley in California and held separate meetings with the University of California, Berkeley, Facebook Inc., Nuance Communications, and PayPal-Zoom between Mar 31 and Apr 2.

At a meeting with the Google executives, Palak pointed out that Bangladeshi youths have made their mark by developing the technology sector, but they cannot transfer their money for not having a merchant account in Bangladesh.

Google’s Public Policy Senior Counsel Wilson L. White promised to take steps to open the merchant account.

The media statement quoted White as saying that they were keen to work with the ICT Division of Bangladesh to start ‘Google Launchpad’ and ‘Google for Entrepreneur’ programmes.

Both teams agreed to provide technical support to each other in the project ‘Innovation Design and Entrepreneurship Academy’ to enable Bangladeshi start-ups to use Google start-up tools free of cost.

Facebook’s Vice-President Ime Archibong said they were working on ‘Facebook and Billing’ banking channel.

Facebook authorities promised to verify accounts of Bangladeshi opinion leaders, start Facebook workspace at government offices, create opportunity for elected local start-ups at the Facebook developers' conference, and cooperate about the ‘social media expo’ to be held in Bangladesh in May.

Palak also met Nuance Communications Chairman and CEO Paul Richie and urged him to work on natural language processing, screen reading, speech-to-next, text-to-speech and Bangla corpus.

The statement said Richie showed interest to work with the ICT Division in those areas.

Nuance Communications is a software developer that also works as a language research affiliate of Apple Inc and Samsung.

Online money transfer platform PayPal-Xoom said they would start operations in Bangladesh soon, when Palak asked them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*“TRUTH IS INCONTROVERTIBLE”
*
Alleged mass arrest drive against opposition BNP
In a country where truth is not elusive and facts are disseminated for public consumption, which are indispensable in democratic dispensation, then there is optimism for the populace; but lack of this engender pessimism, stir up negativity, and provoke doom and gloom.

Notwithstanding the crucial significance of veracity, insensitive politicking, to the chagrin of the body politic, take incongruous wrong steps, oblivious of the fact that the outcome would certainly be counterproductive having the opposite of the desired effect.
The Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) has earned the notoriety of “death squad” and hence condemned by human rights group. [Vide theguardian.com/world/2011/jan/26/bangladesh-death-squad-killings, and New York-based Human Rights Watch].

In Bangladesh, security forces have killed an estimated 150 protestors since January and detained the prominent human rights defender Adilur Rahman Khan, who was documenting the cases of 61 people allegedly killed by security forces in May 2013. [freedomhouse.org/article quoted CNN dated September 20, 2013]
Not surprisingly, in 2009 shipping minister Shahjahan Khan, in a BBC programme said: “There are incidents of trials that are not possible under the laws of the land. The government will need to continue with extrajudicial killings, commonly called crossfire.”

With extrajudicial killings galore, enforced disappearances of mostly opposition BNP leaders and activists taking place frequently over the last seven years, miserable governance characterised by financial scams of gargantuan proportions in state-owned financial institutions and unbridled corruption as admitted by the finance minister himself, attempts to muzzle the media, the country is in a state of flux as the basic foundation of democracy—-free and fair election—-has been tainted by the ruling Awami League (AL) government.

Broadly speaking, perhaps more than 60 per cent of the electorate support Khaleda, which fact can be proved if a non-party election-time administration holds a general election [not like the 2008 polls held under Army Chief Gen. Moeen U Ahmed; and the totally farcical 5 January 2014 polls [thanks to former Indian foreign secretary Sujatha Singh] under PM Hasina in which 153 lawmakers did not contest and yet could become chosen, unelected Prime Minister, ministers and MPs.].

Previously taken into custody in November 2013 and released after some months, the BNP Joint Secretary General Ruhul Kabir Rizvi—-who was again arrested by RAB at Baridhara in February 2015 and then grilled by police in 36 cases for over 30 consecutive days and released on bail after 10 months —- alleged that the ruling Awami League government has launched a mass arrest drive against its leaders and activists in the name of a countrywide ‘special drive’, reported the Prothom Alo on 24 April 2017.

“Law enforcers are carrying out a wholesale arrest of the leaders and activists of BNP and other parties across the country in the name of a special drive without any ground. The police and detectives are also raiding the houses of our leaders and activists and harassing their family members, including children,” said BNP senior joint secretary general Ruhul Kabir Rizvi adding that several hundred leaders and activists of his party were arrested.
There is cogent reason why Rizvi’s apprehension should be taken seriously. It may seem incredible but true that in March 2015 as many as 69,000 members of Bangladesh opposition parties were accused in 70 cases in Gaibandha—-which is one of the 64 districts in the country.

[Vide progress bangladesh. com/ 69000-members of-bangladesh-opposition and Dhakar News dated 8 March 2015.] BNP senior leader Hannan Shah on 11 November 2015 alleged that the country was heading towards chaos again as law enforcers could not arrest terrorists; rather they were engaged in suppressing the opposition but “not against the terrorists”.[Vide daily asian age. com/ news/ 2169/country -heading dated11 November 2015].
Repression and persecution were happening to the opposition BNP in November 2015, every day “nearly a thousand opposition leaders” were allegedly taken into police custody ahead of the local body polls, while many BNP leaders—including its affable Secretary General ailing Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir—-were rotting in jail.
The Comilla City Corporation (CCC) Mayor Monirul Haque Sakku, a BNP leader, recently won mayoral polls with a margin of 11,085 votes defeating Awami League candidate Ms Anjum Sultana Sima. As were the predictable as well as inevitable fate of all the other opposition BNP leaders who were elected Mayors across the country, a Dhaka court issued on 17 April 2017 arrest warrant against the CCC Mayor Sakku in a corruption case filed by the Anti Corruption Commission (ACC).

Given the usual pattern of brutal political repression towards the main opposition BNP leaders and activists, such coercive suppression is simply unsurprising the Local Government Division under the LGRD ministry has all along been strict only while enforcing the act in cases involving elected representatives backed by the BNP. In recent years, several mayors, upazila chairmen and vice chairmen loyal to the BNP and the Jamaat were suspended after they had been indicted in similar criminal cases.

Taking advantage of the law, the government has recently suspended two pro-BNP mayors of Rajshahi and Sylhet city corporations, Mosaddek Hossain Bulbul and Ariful Huq Chowdhury, twice. Pro-BNP city mayors of Gazipur M A Mannan and Moniruzzaman Moni of Khulna too were suspended. However, all of them regained their mayoral posts as court stayed their suspension orders. [Vide thedailystar.net dated April 19, 2017]

*Distinguished British statesman Winston Churchill was of the view that “Truth is incontrovertible, ignorance can deride it, panic may resent it, malice may destroy it, but there it is.” Junior to him by 60 years, a most remarkable inspiring cultural symbol of the last century, rock ‘n’ roll King Elvis Presley regarded truth as identical to the sun and added, “You can shut it out for a time, but it ain’t goin’ away.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

May 01, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 06:08 PM, May 01, 2017
*AL making ‘blueprint’ to cling to power: BNP*





BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir on Monday, May 1, 2017, alleges that Awami League is making a blueprint to hang onto power by force to protect the wealth of its leaders and activists amassed illegally. Star file photo
UNB, Dhaka

BNP today alleged that Awami League is making a blueprint to hang onto power by force to protect the wealth of its leaders and activists amassed illegally.
In his brief address prior to taking out a rally by Sramik Dal from in front of BNP's Nayapaltan central office, its secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir warned that people will foil AL’s all evil designs to perpetuate power.
Referring to AL general secretary Obaidul Quader's comment that their party men will not be able to escape with the money they earned, the BNP leader said, " He (Quader) admitted that they amassed wealth illegally. That's why he told his party colleagues that they will have to cling to power by force."
Speaking at a meeting of the party in Chittagong's Panchalish Quader warned the ruling party activists that they won't be able to flee with the wealth they have made now if their party doesn't remain in power.
Fakhrul alleged that workers are being repressed and deprived of their rights as the current government has been in power without people's mandate.
He urged the workers to get united to install a pro-people government and realise their rights.


----------



## Banglar Bir

03:06 PM, May 02, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:11 PM, May 02, 2017
*BNP always ready for national polls: Fakhrul*





BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir on Tuesday, May 2, 2017, says their party is always ready to participate in the next general election if an election-time supportive government and election environment are available. Star file photo

Star Online Report

BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir today said their party is always ready to participate in the next general election if an election-time supportive government and election environment are available.

“BNP has 900 prospective candidates in the 300 constituencies,” Fakhrul told reporters after placing wreaths at the grave of late president Ziaur Rahman in Dhaka’s Sher-e-Bangla Nagar.

Flanked by the party’s leaders and activists, Fakhrul went there to mark 28th anniversary of Jatiyatabadi Sramik Dal.

Asked whether BNP has started the work for selecting its prospective candidates for the next general election, Fakhrul said, BNP is an election oriented party as it believes in election.

“BNP is always ready to participate in the election if an election time supportive administration and election atmosphere is ensured,” he added.

Fakhrul said the government has shrunken the space for democracy as it could understand that they have been isolated from people.

“The government is trying to establish one-party rule in the country. A fair and free election in the country will prove that people are not with Awami League,” he added.


----------



## Banglar Bir

BNP to participate in Elections under Neutral Government: Khaleda Zia.


----------



## Nilgiri

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 394345
> 
> BNP to participate in Elections under Neutral Government: Khaleda Zia.



So effectively boycotting again if there is no care-taker for election?


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## Banglar Bir

*T-shirts sold at Marine Le Pen rally found to be made in Bangladesh despite ‘made in France’ policy*
The labels of all polo shirts sold at the meeting were cut out but one 

Chloe Farand






Marine Le Pen speaks at a a campaign rally in Villepinte, near Paris, on 1 May Reuters
Souvenir T-shirts sold at a Marine Le Pen were made in Bangladesh, despite the far-right candidate consistently championing “made in France” as a key pillar of her economic programme. 

The far right presidential candidate has repeatedly said she would defend French interests against globalisation and the relocation of factories abroad. But the memorabilia sold in her name does not appear to be an example of the “economic patriotism” she has so vigorously advocated. 

Labels on most the polo shirts, which were on sale at Ms Le Pen’s meeting in the northern Parisian suburb of Villepinte earlier this week had all been cut out, preventing buyers from finding out where the clothes were made. 

But reporters from BFM TV found the shirt displayed on a mannequin had an untouched label stating the piece of clothing had been made in Bangladesh - a country well known for its textile manufacture and cheap labour. 

Asked whether the shirts were not a contradiction to Ms Le Pen’s campaign pledges, the stall holder selling the memorabilia said the embroidery work had been done in France. 

“This is not at all contradictory to Ms Le Pen’s programme because we are asking for products to be made in France and the embroidery work on the T-shirts was made in France," he told the TV station. 





Marine Le Pen has repeatedly championed French products (Independent)




The T-Shirt's label said it had been made in Bangladesh (The Independent)

“So the finished work was made in France. The problem for the supplier was a problem of workforce, which was not competitive enough to make in France. This is why we are fighting for French production lines.”

Asked whether he could explain why the labels had been cut from every single T-shirts, the vendor said he could not answer the question. 

Ms Le Pen stepped down as leader of the far right Front National party last week, claiming it would allow her to represent better the interests of "all French people".Despite party's patriotic stance, last year T-shirts made for the party were found to have been produced in Morocco, according to the HuffPost Maghreb. 

In 2012, France Soir reported that the official Front National online shop was selling shirts made in Bangladesh. 

_The Independent_ has approached the Front National for comment, but none had arrived at the time of publication
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-in-bangladesh-rally-villepinte-a7716466.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Hefazat: Don’t cover Lady Justice, remove it*

Tribune Desk
Published at 06:30 PM May 04, 2017



Why would anyone hold grudge against the lady in question, blindfolded as she is, statuesque as she is?Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune
*Hefazat chief Shafi claims that an “ideological aggression” was going on against Islam and Bangladesh’s Muslims “in the name of secularism”*
Radical Islamist group Hefazat-e-Islam has rejected the idea of covering the Lady Justice statue erected on the Supreme Court premises during prayer times, calling the idea “ridiculous.”

“Covering the statue or not covering it is the same thing,” Hefazat Secretary General Junaid Babunagari said in a statement, renewing their demand to install a replica of the Qur’an instead.

Jamaat-e-Islami made the same demand after the prime minister said that suggested that it be covered during prayers at the adjacent National Eidgah.

In the statement issued Wednesday, Babunagari argued that a Greek goddess had nothing in common with Bangladesh’s culture and heritage, and hoped that the prime minister would understand the pulse of the people and remove it.

Hefazat chief Shafi had claimed that “ideological aggression” was going on against Islam and Bangladesh’s Muslims “in the name of secularism.”

*Also Read- News Analysis: More is at stake than a statue*

Islami Andolon Bangladesh chief Mufti Rezaul Karim, better known as Charmonai Pir, had previously warned of bloodshed if the sculpture was not removed.

Hardline Islamist groups have been seeking the statue’s removal for several months now. Hefazat, who dubbed the statue an “anti-Islamic idol,” approached the prime minister and the chief justice with their demand on February 14.

A group of religious scholars, including Hefazat chief Shah Ahmad Shafi, raised the demand at a meeting with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at the Ganabhaban on April 11. Hasina agreed to the demand partially on that day, saying she did not like the Greek statue.

The premier later said that the statue should be shifted to a different spot inside the court premises, and hoped that the chief justice would consider the matter. Several ministers and senior Awami League leaders also told the media that the chief justice was the person to take the decision.

Soon after the prime minister’s comments, leaders of Hefazat and other Islamist parties that eye Shariah law in the country started demanding removal of all statues of living beings across the country. Even al-Qaeda’s Bangladesh supported Hefazat on the issue.

On October 15, 2008, Islamists knocked down the statue of Lalon Shah being erected in front of the Dhaka airport, and damaged the Balaka (crane) statue in Dilkusha area on November 29 the same year.


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Bloomberg Philanthropies added a new video.
2 May at 20:34 · 


The global burden of drowning is largely preventable, but remains the third leading cause of unintentional injury death worldwide, accounting for 360,000 deaths annually. After making progress to save children’s lives through drowning prevention interventions in Bangladesh – reducing the drowning deaths of children in daycare by more than 70%– with the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health, we’re expanding our commitment to save more lives and find solutions in more countries. http://bloombg.org/2pEv9xw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh' ambassador to Thailand - H. E. Saida Muna Tasneem, has enhanced Bangladesh' trade and commercial relationships with that country. Here she is presenting a hand garland to welcome HRH Princess Soamsawali during the “20th Ratree Phannueng Tiva” Charity Gala Dinner at Dusit Thani Bangkok while Hajah Dara Kattiya-Aree, (President of Thai Muslim Housewife Foundation) looks on.







Here she is during an audience with HRH Thai Crown Prince Maha Vajiralongkorn


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, March 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:03 AM, March 08, 2017
*Jatiya Party to float new alliance soon*




JP chief HM Ershad Photo: Star File
Rashidul Hasan
With the next general election due in less than two years, Jatiya Party is going to form a new political alliance, party insiders said.
JP chief HM Ershad is likely to announce formation of the 15-party combine next week.
As part of finalising the process of floating the new alliance, the JP chairman in the last few days had a series of meetings with leaders of different political parties, including a faction of Islami Oikya Jote (Nejami) that left the BNP-led 20-party alliance last year.
According to JP sources, all the 15 political parties to be included in the proposed alliance are not registered with the Election Commission.

The proposed components of the alliance are Labour Party, Amjanata Party, Gonotantrik National Awami Party, Awami Party, Bangladesh National Democratic Party, Bangladesh Gonotantrik Andolon, Islami Democratic Party, Krishak Sramik Party, United Muslim League, Gono Adhikar Party, Tafsil Federation, Jatiya Hindu League, Socheton Hindu Party, Bangladesh Peoples Democratic Party and Islami Gono Andolon. 
Ershad yesterday met with leaders of the 15 parties at his Banani office to finalise the formation of the alliance.
Wishing not to be named, a JP presidium member said they were trying to convince some other political parties, particularly those members of the BNP-led 20-party alliance who are registered with the EC.
The JP was also making attempts to include in the proposed alliance some factions of political parties, including National Peoples Party, National Democratic Party and Muslim League, who left the 20-party alliance on different grounds, added the leader.
Another JP central leader said the party chief's move to form the new alliance was aimed at creating political pressure on BNP as a political strategy.
“We know there is not a single leader in the components of the proposed 15-party alliance who has a minimum prospect of winning a parliamentary seat in the next national election,” added the leader close to Ershad.
He said formation of the new alliance would enable the JP to have a presence in media. “People would talk on the issue and that would be our political gain.”

The JP had moved to form an electoral alliance before the January 5, 2014 parliamentary election. The move was later cancelled following announcements by the 20-party alliance and most other political parties that they would boycott the polls.
http://www.thedailystar.net/politic...m_medium=newsurl&utm_term=all&utm_content=all

*Ershad says his new alliance won’t be anti-government.*

MA Ahad Chowdhury Tuhin, Bhola
Published at 06:35 PM April 07, 2017



*JaPa is considered as the opposition in parliament, though some leaders of the party are Cabinet members*
Former military dictator and Jatiya Party Chairman HM Ershad has announced that he will form a grand alliance of 30 political parties.

“The government of Sheikh Hasina has been working for the development of the country. Though we have different political ideologies, we are on the same page regarding development,” Ershad said at the party’s Bhola district council on Bangla School ground Friday.

“We have the same aim – the development of Bangladesh and its countrymen. So, we will work together to lead the country towards prosperity.

“Creating a new alliance does not mean it will be against the government,” said Ershad, now a special envoy to the prime minister.

“Once upon a time, Jatiya Party was a strong political party like the Awami League. We want to make it strong again,” the JaPa chairman said.

“I want to see my party in power before I die.”

His party is considered as the opposition in parliament, though some of his party colleagues are also members of the Cabinet.

After a Presidium meeting on March 24, Ershad said that the JaPa would form an alliance with two small political fronts. Party sources say the alliance may comprise some religion-based parties including Islami Oikya Jote, Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish and Nizam-e-Islam Bangladesh, and some other small parties.

Ershad had introduced state religion in the constitution in 1988, and in 2013 he actively supported the 13-point movement spearheaded by Qawmi madrasa-based radical Islamist platform Hefazat-e-Islam despite being the key ally of the 14-party alliance.

He took blessings of Hefazat chief Ahmad Shah Shafi, who campaigns for Shariah law in the country, during a visit to Hefazat’s Hathazari madrasa in Chittagong before the January 5, 2014 elections.

Regarding BNP’s politics, Ershad Friday said: “They tortured and burned people to death. We do not want such a party in the power. Rather we will support the government which will work for development and stand beside people.”

He also lauded senior Awami League leader Tofail Ahmed, also the commerce minister, for the development activities in Bhola.

JaPa Secretary General ABM Ruhul Amin Hawlader said: “Today’s rally has proved that people of Bhola have not cheated with HM Ershad, though some politicians did.”

With JaPa district unit Convenor Kefayetullah Nazib in the chair, the programme was also addressed among others by State Minister for Local Government, Rural Development and Cooperatives Mashiur Rahman Ranga.

*Ershad announces 58-party alliance*

Manik Miazee
Published at 12:16 PM May 07, 2017
Last updated at 02:42 PM May 07, 2017



File Photo: HM Ershad
*Only two parties of the alliance are registered*
Jatiya Party (JaPa) has announced a new alliance named- United National Alliance- along with 57 other political parties.

Party chairperson HM Ershad made the announcement at National Press Club in Dhaka on Sunday morning.

However, only JaPa and Bangladesh Islamic Front are registered among the parties of the alliance.


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> 12:00 AM, March 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:03 AM, March 08, 2017
> *Jatiya Party to float new alliance soon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP chief HM Ershad Photo: Star File
> Rashidul Hasan
> With the next general election due in less than two years, Jatiya Party is going to form a new political alliance, party insiders said.
> JP chief HM Ershad is likely to announce formation of the 15-party combine next week.
> As part of finalising the process of floating the new alliance, the JP chairman in the last few days had a series of meetings with leaders of different political parties, including a faction of Islami Oikya Jote (Nejami) that left the BNP-led 20-party alliance last year.
> According to JP sources, all the 15 political parties to be included in the proposed alliance are not registered with the Election Commission.
> 
> The proposed components of the alliance are Labour Party, Amjanata Party, Gonotantrik National Awami Party, Awami Party, Bangladesh National Democratic Party, Bangladesh Gonotantrik Andolon, Islami Democratic Party, Krishak Sramik Party, United Muslim League, Gono Adhikar Party, Tafsil Federation, Jatiya Hindu League, Socheton Hindu Party, Bangladesh Peoples Democratic Party and Islami Gono Andolon.
> Ershad yesterday met with leaders of the 15 parties at his Banani office to finalise the formation of the alliance.
> Wishing not to be named, a JP presidium member said they were trying to convince some other political parties, particularly those members of the BNP-led 20-party alliance who are registered with the EC.
> The JP was also making attempts to include in the proposed alliance some factions of political parties, including National Peoples Party, National Democratic Party and Muslim League, who left the 20-party alliance on different grounds, added the leader.
> Another JP central leader said the party chief's move to form the new alliance was aimed at creating political pressure on BNP as a political strategy.
> “We know there is not a single leader in the components of the proposed 15-party alliance who has a minimum prospect of winning a parliamentary seat in the next national election,” added the leader close to Ershad.
> He said formation of the new alliance would enable the JP to have a presence in media. “People would talk on the issue and that would be our political gain.”
> 
> The JP had moved to form an electoral alliance before the January 5, 2014 parliamentary election. The move was later cancelled following announcements by the 20-party alliance and most other political parties that they would boycott the polls.
> http://www.thedailystar.net/politic...m_medium=newsurl&utm_term=all&utm_content=all
> 
> *Ershad says his new alliance won’t be anti-government.*
> 
> MA Ahad Chowdhury Tuhin, Bhola
> Published at 06:35 PM April 07, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> *JaPa is considered as the opposition in parliament, though some leaders of the party are Cabinet members*
> Former military dictator and Jatiya Party Chairman HM Ershad has announced that he will form a grand alliance of 30 political parties.
> 
> “The government of Sheikh Hasina has been working for the development of the country. Though we have different political ideologies, we are on the same page regarding development,” Ershad said at the party’s Bhola district council on Bangla School ground Friday.
> 
> “We have the same aim – the development of Bangladesh and its countrymen. So, we will work together to lead the country towards prosperity.
> 
> “Creating a new alliance does not mean it will be against the government,” said Ershad, now a special envoy to the prime minister.
> 
> “Once upon a time, Jatiya Party was a strong political party like the Awami League. We want to make it strong again,” the JaPa chairman said.
> 
> “I want to see my party in power before I die.”
> 
> His party is considered as the opposition in parliament, though some of his party colleagues are also members of the Cabinet.
> 
> After a Presidium meeting on March 24, Ershad said that the JaPa would form an alliance with two small political fronts. Party sources say the alliance may comprise some religion-based parties including Islami Oikya Jote, Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish and Nizam-e-Islam Bangladesh, and some other small parties.
> 
> Ershad had introduced state religion in the constitution in 1988, and in 2013 he actively supported the 13-point movement spearheaded by Qawmi madrasa-based radical Islamist platform Hefazat-e-Islam despite being the key ally of the 14-party alliance.
> 
> He took blessings of Hefazat chief Ahmad Shah Shafi, who campaigns for Shariah law in the country, during a visit to Hefazat’s Hathazari madrasa in Chittagong before the January 5, 2014 elections.
> 
> Regarding BNP’s politics, Ershad Friday said: “They tortured and burned people to death. We do not want such a party in the power. Rather we will support the government which will work for development and stand beside people.”
> 
> He also lauded senior Awami League leader Tofail Ahmed, also the commerce minister, for the development activities in Bhola.
> 
> JaPa Secretary General ABM Ruhul Amin Hawlader said: “Today’s rally has proved that people of Bhola have not cheated with HM Ershad, though some politicians did.”
> 
> With JaPa district unit Convenor Kefayetullah Nazib in the chair, the programme was also addressed among others by State Minister for Local Government, Rural Development and Cooperatives Mashiur Rahman Ranga.
> 
> *Ershad announces 58-party alliance*
> 
> Manik Miazee
> Published at 12:16 PM May 07, 2017
> Last updated at 02:42 PM May 07, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo: HM Ershad
> *Only two parties of the alliance are registered*
> Jatiya Party (JaPa) has announced a new alliance named- United National Alliance- along with 57 other political parties.
> 
> Party chairperson HM Ershad made the announcement at National Press Club in Dhaka on Sunday morning.
> 
> However, only JaPa and Bangladesh Islamic Front are registered among the parties of the alliance.



How old is Ershad uncle now? Still going strong....

Multiple wives, relationships, trysts, and on top of it all a suave dresser with YSL cravats charming ladies of __all__ ages at parties - equally adept at ruthless statecraft, fine poetry and appreciation of well-crafted spirits.

A man's man - if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Will Modi’s UP-Uttarakhand sweep help Hasina!*
Subir Bhaumik, March 11, 2017





The BJP’s sweep in Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand state polls is a huge boost to Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s image.

Those in the party who were blaming Modi for demonetisation and the adverse impact it might have on the electoral fortunes are now praising him for his ability to take huge risks and hard sell controversial moves as ‘new politics’.

Modi has also demonstrated his appeal beyond India’s west and northern regions — the BJP has emerged as a close challenger to the ruling Congress even in Manipur in the country’s far east.

Only in Punjab has the BJP-Akali Dal coalition got a huge drubbing and the Congress is back in power under the leadership of former chief minister Captain (retd) Amrinder Singh.

Many analysts now say Modi has rediscovered his magic with demonetisaton. After leading the BJP to a historic victory in 2014 parliament polls, Modi failed to win Delhi and most other Indian states that went to polls in 2015-16, except Assam.

But the victory in UP, India’s most populous and politically vital state, is a big boost to BJP and makes over for the loss of Bihar a year ago. Even in far off Manipur, the BJP has given the ruling Congress a run for its money.

Some say this nicely sets up the BJP on course for a return to power in 2019.

The Congress has been wiped out with its ally, UP’s current ruling Samajwadi Party and in Uttarakhand where it ran the government.

“The BJP is emerging as India’s only national party, the Congress is just withering away, and Modi’s real challenge now are some powerful regional parties,” says psychologist Pranay Roy, who also heads NDTV.

“Modi is standing taller than any other Indian leader at the moment,” says TV anchor and author Rajdeep Sardesai, once his bitter critic.

While other regional parties down south and elsewhere in the country have maintained ‘working relationship’ with Modi, West Bengal chief minister Mamata Banerjee has emerged as his fiercest opponent, especially after demonetisation.

BJP leaders have attacked Mamata for being “in cahoots” with Islamist radicals, for being ‘a patron queen of jihadis’ and for paying Imams a dole.

Modi has unleashed the CBI to investigate the ponzi schemes like Saradha and Rose Valley — top Trinamul leaders like Sudip Banerjee (the party’s leader in parliament) are already behind bars.

Banerjee has emerged as the key link for Opposition unity moves in the parliament to protest demonetisation.

BJP insiders indicate that with UP wrapped up, Modi would turn to tackle Mamata Banerjee and unsettle her in West Bengal to ensure no move for Opposition unity takes off.

For a prime minister ever keen to use foreign policy moves for domestic purposes, it may now will be a case of reverse — use a major poll victory to push through a foreign policy issue stalemated by a powerful regional satrap.

*Modi looks all set to bring huge pressure on West Bengal chief minister Mamata Banerjee to get her go-ahead for sealing the deals on Teesta water sharing and Ganges Barrage.*

Indian water experts and officials of its water resources minister have already cleared the proposed agreements on both these issues, despite objections by the West Bengal government.

*BJP leaders say Modi values Bangladesh’s friendship and does not want Dhaka drift away towards China because of India’s failure to deliver on the water sharing deals.*

“Since he has criticised his predecessor Manmohan Singh for chickening out of taking tough decisions, it is time for Modi to prove he is different,” says Bangladesh-watcher Sukharanjan Dasgupta, author of ‘Midnight Massacre” on the 1975 coup in Bangladesh.

“He may make one last effort to convince her to fulfil India’s sovereign commitment to a friendly neighbour, but if that does not happen, he will perhaps consider going ahead on his own,” says Dasgupta.

*BJP’s former West Bengal president and now Tripura governor Tathagata Ray has already strongly pitched for “respecting Bangladesh’s rights as a lower riparian”.*

Other BJP leaders dealing with West Bengal — Kailash Vijayvargia and Siddhartha Nath Singh — are all for a hardline stance against the Mamata government. The RSS leaders also want Modi to act tough with Mamata because they see her “in cahoots with Islamist radicals”.

Modi gains if he does the water deals with Hasina after giving Mamata a chance to change her stance.

The Congress and the Left parties will have to back Modi, not Mamata, if he seals the deals with Hasina because they had tried to do it themselves when in power.

*Mamata will stand completely isolated if she tries to oppose.*

A recent CSDS-Hindu poll has shown Bangladesh is the country Indians feel they could trust the most — 48% against India’s traditional ally Russia (46%).

Much of this follows from Hasina’s very friendly gestures and no Indian party will oppose a fair deal on the waters with Bangladesh, what with Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar even suggesting the demolition of the Farakka Barrage.

Hasina’s ratings as a friend of India is high across the country — and for good reason. No prime minister of a neighbouring country has done so much to address India’s security and connectivity concerns as she has.

Modi’s National Security Advisor Ajit Doval has said in private that India must honor its sovereign commitment to a friendly neighbour to boost a leader like Hasina and it is important to do her a real good turn, even if it means upsetting an already hostile Mamata who is seen now as BJP’s enemy no 1 at the moment.

If Modi has to live up to his image of a tough leader not averse to risks, his close aides suggest he might take on Mamata and go ahead with the deals with Bangladesh, come what may.

If Mamata responds with huge public protests, BJP leaders say, she will stand to blame for deterioration of law and order which is her responsibility as someone running the state.

Worse comes to worst, the BJP can consider even promulgation of President’s rule — something their leaders threatened Mamata with when Trinamul cadres attacked the BJP state office in Calcutta on the day Sudip Banerjee was arrested.

Former BJP president and now Tripura governor Tathagata Ray has already pitched very strongly for Bangladesh’s rights as a lower riparian.

Some sources close to Mamata — and she herself — will see the pressure coming.

As a smart tactician, she may trump Modi by changing her line on the water deals and back them — but she may well do the reverse, trying to play the martyr to protect West Bengal’s interest.

Some in her party, on condition of anonymity, say she would gain by backing the deals and lose if she continues to oppose them.

If Hasina fails to get these deals and loses the next election in Bangladesh and a more Islamist regime comes to power in Dhaka, it will surely boost the BJP’s cause in West Bengal and undermine the politics of secularism that Mamata tries to uphold.

Dhaka does not seem to be interested in upsetting either Modi or Mamata — the ruling Awami League knows this better than anyone else that Delhi counts as much for Bangladesh as the neighbouring states, who have usually (except Mamata) backed their government firmly in the past and now.

But the UP polls may be opening up a window on the solution of the vexed water deals (Teesta and Ganges Barrage) that so far looked locked in a stalemate.

http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/03/11/will-modis-uttarakhand-sweep-help-hasina/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*HM Ershad acquitted of 25-yr-old corruption case*






The High Court on Tuesday, May 9, 2017 acquits Jatiya Party Chairman HM Ershad in a 25-year old corruption case that involved misappropriation of Tk 1.91 crore. STAR file photo

Star Online Report

The High Court today acquitted former military ruler HM Ershad in a 25-year old corruption case that involved misappropriation of Tk 1.91 crore.

Ershad was acquitted as the charges were framed against him under two separates laws, the HC said while delivering verdict in three separate appeal petitions.

READ MORE: HC bench assigned to hear Ershad’s appeal

The Anti-Corruption Commission’s lawyer Khurshid Alam Khan confirmed it to The Daily Star.

The bench of Justice Md Ruhul Quddus and Justice Bhishmadev Chakrabortty passed the order today.

On April 12, the HC concluded hearing on the appeals and fixed May 9 (today) for delivering the verdict.

Of the three appeals, one was filed by Ershad seeking acquittal in the case as a lower court had sentenced him to three years' imprisonment in 1992.

The other two appeals were filed by the government for making the punishment stricter.

On March 30, the bench allowed the ACC to become a party in the case as a co-appellant.

Chief Justice Surendra Kumar Sinha on March 27 assigned the HC bench to hear the three appeals.

The then Bureau of Anti-Corruption (Bac), which became defunct after formation of the ACC in 2004, filed the case against Ershad with Cantonment police in 1992 on charge of misappropriating Tk 1.91 crore by misusing power on different occasions when he was the president from December 11, 1983 to December 6, 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Quader: Jatiya Party will remain with govt*

Asif Showkat Kallol
Published at 05:44 PM May 08, 2017



Awami League General Secretary Obaidul Quader talking to the reporters after a cabinet meeting on May 8, 2017*Dhaka Tribune
*
*Time will decide if Jatiya Party will remain in the grand alliance during next national election, said Quader*
Awami League General Secretary Obaidul Quader has said that Jatiya Party will continue to be a part of the government even after announcing a new political alliance.

“Ershad’s Jatiya Party left the Awami League-led grand alliance in 2014 but its members are still in the government,” he told reporters on Monday.

The Jatiya Party emerged as the main opposition in Parliament after the 2014 election was boycotted by BNP.

Former military dictator and Jatiya Party President HM Ershad was made a special envoy to the prime minister, while another of its members is a minister.

The Jatiya Party on Sunday announced the 58-party United National Alliance (UNA), but only two members of the alliance are registered.

Quader said: “Time will tell if the Jatiya Party will remain in the grand alliance during the next national election.”

*Policymakers opposed to bicameral parliament*
*BNP places Vision 2030 today*
Staff Correspondent | Published: 23:58, May 09,2017 | Updated: 00:29, May 10,2017

Most of the policymakers of Bangladesh Nationalist Party are opposed to the bicameral parliament option incorporated in the party’s charter, Vision-2030.
The party chairperson, Khaleda Zia, will unveil her party’s charter today.
She would place the full version of the vision at Westin Hotel in the capital at 4:30 pm, BNP secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir told New Age on Tuesday evening.
The charter would contain a number of components and action plan to turn Bangladesh into a high middle income country by 2030 if BNP was voted to power, the party leaders said.
The BNP chief had launched the essence of Vision 2030 at the inaugural session of her party’s last national council session on March 19, 2016.
The party policymakers, particularly the seniors, at a meeting of standing committee, BNP’s top policymaking body, on Monday argued that introducing bicameral parliament in a small country like Bangladesh would create problems, according to a standing committee member.
The country might lose its unitary character, the member said, adding that creating provinces would be required for a bicameral parliament. 
He said most of the members gave their opinions against bicameral parliament saying the system was suitable for a country of federal government system.
Another standing committee member said they were in favour of maintaining integrity of the country.
He said the meeting observed that the issue of bicameral parliament should further be examined but could yet remain in the charter with less priority.
The standing committee meeting, with BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia in the chair at her Gulshan office elaborately, discussed other components of Vision 2030.
The meeting was held on the ground floor room of Khaleda’s Gulshan office in stead of the first floor as Khaleda Zia was suffering from severe knee pain, the sources added.
The BNP chief had unveiled the essence of Vision 2030 at the inaugural session of her party’s last national council session on March 19, 2016.
She among other components of the charter had mentioned introduction of bicameral parliament in the country if her party would go to power.
Most of the standing committee members were not engaged in preparing the charter.
Some pro-BNP professionals and former bureaucrats, led by a standing committee member, prepared the Vision 2030, the party leaders said.
However, standing committee members present in Monday night’s meeting gave consents to other components of the vision including bringing balance of power between prime minister and president by reducing absolute power of prime minister and strong measures to curb corruption. 

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/152...-to-bicameral-parliament#sthash.hfyOMCoC.dpuf

12:00 AM, May 10, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:15 AM, May 10, 2017
*'Vision 2030': BNP for making House stronger*







Mohammad Al-Masum Molla

The BNP has drawn up a package of proposals to strengthen parliament. The proposals would be implemented if the party is voted to power in the next general election. 

Senior party leaders said the proposals included plans to set a quota for opposition lawmakers to head parliamentary bodies, give each of the committee chiefs the status of a state minister and hold regular discussions in parliament on important national issues.

The post of the deputy speaker and the chairs of some important parliamentary standing committees, including the public accounts and public undertaking committees, might be given to opposition MPs, the leaders added.

These proposals are part of the BNP's “Vision 2030”, a forerunner to its electoral manifesto for the next national election due in early 2019. BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia is set to release the document at a press conference in the capital today.

“In the Vision 2030, we'll propose taking steps to empower parliament, ensure good governance and contain terrorism and fanaticism,” BNP standing committee member Moudud Ahmed told The Daily Star.

All the steps would be taken to strengthen parliament. Besides, the party would make a pledge to keep a right balance of power for the country's chief executive, said the BNP leader.

Wishing anonymity, another senior BNP leader said not a single adjournment motion was discussed in parliament from 1991 to 2006, but the party's Vision 2030 was likely to include that all the adjournment motions would be discussed in the House.

The party would propose to allot more time to opposition lawmakers to speak in parliament. It would also propose to introduce a “by-partisan” process to enable all political parties reach a consensus on important national issues, he said referring to the discussion at a meeting of the BNP standing committee.

To finalise the draft of Vision 2030, BNP standing committee members held the meeting at the chairperson's Gulshan office.

The meeting, which began on Monday night, witnessed a heated debate on various issues of the draft. It was postponed around 1:30am yesterday.

The debate was on the bicameral parliamentary system as most of the standing committee members opposed it saying the system might create problems and confusion.

The meeting resumed yesterday morning and ended around 2:30pm.

The “Vision 2030” will have around 150 points that would cover all the aspects of the country's internal and external affairs. Khaleda will make specific announcements on various ministries and issues, said party sources.

Some committee members suggested that the president should be empowered further.

Meeting sources said a few BNP leaders asked why the draft of the Vision 2030 was placed before the standing committee just two days before making it public.


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, May 11, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, May 11, 2017
*Global accolade for Bangladeshi pilot*






Sayed Mahbub Helal
Star Business Report

Captain Sayed Mahbub Helal, a retired pilot of Biman Bangladesh Airlines, has been honoured with the President's Citation.
*For the first time in the history of the aviation, an Asian pilot achieved this prestigious award from the International Federation of Air Line Pilots' Associations (IFALPA).*
The award was handed over to Helal at the annual conference of the world pilots' forum at Montreal, Canada on May 6.
IFALPA accorded the honour to Helal in presence of the officials of the International Civil Aviation Organisation, the Federal Aviation Administration and other stakeholders of the aviation world, Biman said in a statement.
In every five years, the technical jury board selects only one pilot for this award from all the airline pilots' communities in the world.
The award was given to Helal for his outstanding contribution towards the improvement of the airline pilots, according to the statement.
Helal had earlier served Bangladesh Airlines Pilots Association as president for several terms. He joined Biman Bangladesh Airlines in 1984 and retired from there in 2014, Biman said.

12:02 PM, May 12, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:10 PM, May 12, 2017
*Dhaka, the densest city in the world: Report*





Aerial view of Dhaka city. Photo: Star

Star Online Report

The simplest definition of density is the amount of people divided by the land they occupy. Whenever the folks living in Dhaka think about the densest place on earth, they have no other city in mind other than their own.

And the UN’s Habitat data, collected from national census offices, very accurately, gives the number one spot to Dhaka. With a density of 44,500 people per sq km Dhaka is the densest city on earth.

Among other cities, it’s mostly Asian cities in the top of the list: Mumbai is second, while Manila is fourth, with Singapore high up as well, according to a report published in The Guardian.

This measurement of density was calculated on the administrative city proper including adjacent suburbia.

But different measures give different results. The UN’s Demographic Yearbook has data for only the “city proper”. This smaller measurement of area makes Manila the world’s most densely populated city, with the centres of Paris, Athens and Barcelona topping the European list. New York is the densest city in North America, while sprawling Sydney is Australia’s, says the report in The Guardian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*EC to hold talks with parties in September, amend law*

Tribune Desk
Published at 06:09 PM May 12, 2017
Last updated at 06:09 PM May 12, 2017



*The commission has prepared a year-long roadmap ahead of the next parliamentary elections*
The Election Commission (EC) is planning to hold talks with the registered political parties in September to ensure that the upcoming 11th parliamentary elections are credible and acceptable to all.

In the following months, the commission will propose changes to the existing laws and prepare itself for the elections.

The EC will arrange views exchange meetings with the parties as well as other stakeholders such as civil society members, journalists and development agencies to finalise a proposal for arranging a credible parliamentary election, EC Secretary Mohammad Abdullah told BSS on Friday.

He said a draft roadmap or work plan has already been prepared and it will be submitted to a commission meeting on May 14 for approval.

The EC secretary said: “The EC wants to bring some necessary amendments to the existing law and a draft will be prepared soon.”

The 11th Jatiya Sangsad election will be held between October 30, 2018 and January 28, 2019 under the incumbent EC.

Giving priority to the top five components of parliamentary elections before voting, a work plan has been taken to complete the works before August 2018.

According to the roadmap, the commission will formulate a draft to amend the relevant laws and regulations within August this year and fix the schedule for talks with political parties, civil society and journalists.

In November, the draft laws will be sent to the Law Ministry and in December, it will be finalised.

The EC will revise the delimitation of constituencies between August and November, register new political parties between October and February, update the voter list and send CDs of constituency-wise voter lists for candidates to grassroots between September and August, print election materials and send them to the grassroots between January and October next year.

As per the roadmap, all ballot boxes will be made usable at least 30 days before voting, Gazette of vote centres will be published and sent to all concerned starting June next year and at least 25 days before the announcement of election schedule.

Printing of election manuals and directories will be completed between July 2018 and 20 days before announcement of election schedule, management of showing election results though digital monitors at Shahbagh, Gulistan and Motijheel will be taken 15 days before announcement of election schedule.

Other plans in the roadmap include setting up a live display outside the EC headquarters to show election results, preparing budget, completing inter-ministerial activities, making EVM usable and appointing election officers.

Issues of appointment of law enforcement agencies and meetings, training and briefing, election campaigning activities, election campaign of political parties, appointing local and foreign observers of EC and private levels, strengthening telecommunication systems, disseminating unofficial primary results, collecting situation reports from voting areas through an electronic system, forming election cost monitoring committee and holding ICT facilities are in the roadmap.

*Bureaucrats want to do away with 3-yr bar on taking part in elections*

Bilkis Irani
Published at 03:50 PM May 07, 2017
Last updated at 04:12 PM May 07, 2017
*The previous election commission excluded the provision prior to the last election*
Government officials have sought that rules pertaining to their participation in parliamentary elections, after retirement, be relaxed. Their primary demand is to reduce the existing three years time frame after retirement or removal from the service to take part in the election.

The Election Commission is reportedly going to revise a number of electoral laws ahead of the eleventh parliamentary election. A number of government officials have been prodding the EC to amend the law for government officials, beside others.

Election Commission sources said before the tenth parliamentary election, a candidate was required to hold membership of his/her political party for at least three years before being eligible for candidacy.

The previous election commission excluded the provision prior to the last election, sources added.

A number of officials of the Election Commission’s Law and Election Management Section said some government officials have already communicated with them and they want the existing legislation is abolished.

Sushashoner Jonno Nagorik (Sujan) Secretary Badiul Alam Majumdar said government officials might abuse government funds and privileges to prepare ground for taking part in the election.

“So, a second thought should be given before incorporating such provisions,” the Sujan secretary said.

Director of the Election Working Group, a non-partisan network of 29 leading civil society organisations in Bangladesh, Md Abdul Alim opined that such a decision might increase political subservience and manoeuvrings in the administration.

It will destroy the level playing field in the election as the bureaucrats have the opportunity to utilise government funds to gain popularity in their respective areas.

Election Commissioner Mahabub Talukder said the commission is yet to receive any official letter regarding this issue.

“The five election commissioners including the chief election commissioner will discuss it before taking any decision.”

“However, the decision will not be taken for any individual’s interest, but for the greater sake of the nation,” the election commissioner said.

The Eleventh Parliamentary Election will be held anytime between November 2018 and January 2019.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Govt to build open jail in Cox’s Bazar*

Tarek Mahmud
Published at 02:01 PM May 14, 2017



Inspector General of Prisons Brigadier General Syed Iftekhar Uddin addressing the media at a programme on details of 4th Asia-Pacific Correctional Managers Conference on May 14, 2017 DHAKA TRIBUNE
*Prisoners of open jails are permitted to take up employment while serving their sentence*
The government is going to construct an ‘open jail’ at Ukhia upazila of Cox’s Bazar district to help prisoners get their social and fundamental rights.

Inspector General of Prisons Brigadier General Syed Iftekhar Uddin made the disclosure while briefing journalists on details of 4th Asia-Pacific Correctional Managers Conference on Sunday.

Home Minister Asaduzzaman Khan Kamal will inaugurate the 4th Asia-Pacific Correctional Managers Conference which is to be held at La Meridian in Dhaka from May 16 to 19.

He said the feasibility study for construction of the jail has already been completed and the construction will be finished within the next few years.

Iftekhar said usually, there are two types of open jail- one with fencing and the other without fencing.

The government is yet to decide whether the new open jail would be with or without fence, he added.

He said: “The prisoners across the globe enjoy different facilities related to social and fundamental rights in open jails but this type of jail is currently absent in our country.

“We are building the open jail in line with modern initiatives taken up by other countries.”

Open jail is an informal description applied to any penal establishment in which the prisoners are trusted to serve their sentences with minimal supervision and perimeter security and are not locked up in prison cells. In such jails, prisoners are permitted to take up employment while serving their sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladeshi advert on International Women’s Day grabs world’s attention.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Is Rampal worth the political cost?*

Afsan Chowdhury
Published at 07:08 PM May 14, 2017
Last updated at 07:17 PM May 14, 2017
The government is going ahead with the Rampal power plant despite large scale popular protests MAHMUD HOSSAIN OPU

*Given the public backlash, AL’s inflexibility on Rampal is one of the few mysteries in our politics today*

What began as a well-meaning environmental activist movement has become a full-blooded political one, with friends and enemies on both sides stretching beyond borders.
The arguments of the anti-Rampal lobby have firmly been grounded in emotive spaces from the beginning.

The National Oil and Gas Protection Committee name itself evokes a mission to protect national interests. What was once just an energy project has become a symbolic case to test the present government’s commitment to public sentiment, not just the environment. To this is the added anxiety about how free it is when dealing with India.

*Indo-Bangla pressure point?*

The Rampal project has already proven a major pressure on Indo-Bangla relations with casual speculation about a brow-beating India.

Considering the fact that the protests are led by the Left Front of sorts — who have limited public clout — one suspects that it was the issue itself that is seen as very sensitive rather than the protests.

The government seems to have felt obligated to go after the protesters. 

The overzealous reaction by the government has raised questions about how independent Bangladesh is, or can be, when it comes to deciding such bilateral projects with India.

It might be useful to form a neutral body of scientists to actually explore the contentions regarding the Rampal project and help the government decide whether the project is too politically toxic

But Indian analysts say that after helping neutralise India’s North East insurgency by refusing sanctuary to activists, India feels indebted to Bangladesh and to Hasina. If Hasina goes back on Rampal, India will not push to ensure continued anti-insurgency support.

In that case, why the politically risky pursuit of defending Rampal?

*Investor hesitation*

Meanwhile, the hesitation of European investors in Indian Rampal contractors has been increasing, and some Scandinavian countries have already conveyed their reluctance to participate. The French are also not happy, and many other countries are not keen in an environmentally stigmatised project.

This is not because they care about the environment, but such a tag carries stigma which may affect share market value.

Already, Rampal has been red-flagged by many environmental groups internationally and the fall-out is now making association with it embarrassing.

But what sort of option does it leave open for Hasina now?

If she withdraws by herself she will be seen as weak for having bowed down to public pressure, and that could end up sending a signal to her political enemies that she wants to avoid.

Her main strategy is to appear strong and act from that position of strength. In that case, the protestors are a political construct, however small, so she wants to avoid being “flexible.” By giving approval to the anti-Rampal lobby, BNP has made the issue a matter of honour for the AL to stick it out.

As things heat up, and it becomes even more of a political-partisan issue, AL will not be enjoying this, particularly when the elections are approaching.

For a party that has shown it is ready to make any alliance as long as it is convenient, including with Hefazat — a force that actually tried to topple her — her refusal to be more flexible on Rampal seems odd.

Barring BNP and Jamaat-e-Islami, she is not keen on a conflict course with any force. So why this stance on Rampal?

*Will it affect voting?*

*Public dislike for the Rampal project is likely to grow stronger the longer this issue is allowed to fester. That dislike may well translate into votes for the opposition, and this vote is not from a small Qawmi Madrasa fringe but the larger national pool.*

It is the mainstream vote, a part of the floating voters who decide every election result unless there is a massive wave. Exactly why AL is so inflexible on Rampal is becoming a bigger question than the project itself.

It’s possible that Hasina will not back down as long as her opponents have a political banner. It might be useful to form a neutral body of scientists to actually explore the contentions regarding the Rampal project and help the government decide whether the project is too politically toxic to go ahead with. 

*As the controversy becomes bigger than the project, Hasina will have to face tough decisions ahead, and they are going to be more political in nature than about energy production in an environmentally sensitive area.*

_Afsan Chowdhury is a multi-media journalist, historian, and litterateur._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

Three local firms willing to invest abroad have failed to obtain government's permission.
The Cabinet Economic Affairs Committee in a meeting on Sunday turned down the proposals of Akij Jute Mills Ltd, Ha-Meem Group and Nitol-Niloy Group.

The three local companies separately sought Bangladesh Bank's permission to invest abroad. Their proposed investment together amounts US$37.44 million.


After the meeting, Cabinet body chief Finance Minister AMA Muhith said the central bank was asked to seek more information about the aspirant firms and further analyse the matter.


As per the proposals, the Akij Jute Mills, a sister concern of the country's one of the oldest business houses, Akij Group, proposed investing US$20 million to Malaysia to take over two companies in the South-East Asian country.


Ha-Meem Group, one of the leading readymade garment manufacturers, wanted to invest $10.44 million in Haiti to set up garment factories in the Caribbean nation while Nitol-Niloy Group, a leading trading house of Indian motor vehicles, sought to invest $7 million to set up a bank in Gambia.

The proposed bank was named Gambia Commerce and Agricultural Bank Limited.

These three business groups submitted their petitions to the Bangladesh Bank which controls foreign exchange and money transfer-related matters.

In its analysis, the central bank found that the permission for investment abroad would have a negative impact on the country's economy as it is related with the country's foreign exchange reserve.

Though the country's reserve is now adequate at this moment, the remittance inflow has declined while the export experienced a slowdown and the foreign investment is not satisfactory. On the other hand, the cost for importing capital machinery has seen a rise.

As a result, the country's current account's balance saw a deficit of $0.79 billion at the end of December 2016 after a surplus for a long time.


The central bank also said the government has been pursuing for local and foreign investment to reach it 32 percent of GDP to achieve the GDP growth. As part of the move, the government is setting up 100 economic zones to facilitate local and foreign private investment.

So, the three firms have well opportunity to invest in the country instead of any foreign country, it observed.

http://www.observerbd.com/details.php?id=73507

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*EC to finalise next general polls roadmap on May 23*
Staff Correspondent | Published: 01:12, May 15,2017


Election Commission will finalise a roadmap for the next general elections in a commission meeting scheduled to be held on May 23.

‘The commission has already scrutinised the draft roadmap prepared by the commission secretariat officials,’ EC secretary M Abdullah told reporters at his office on Sunday.
He said that the commission earlier planned to finalise the roadmap at Sunday’s commission meeting but the commission took more time for it.

After finalising the roadmap, the commission will publish it as a book, he informed.
Replying to a question, the EC secretary said that there should be apprehension about the use of electronic voting machine in the next general election as the commission decided not to introduce the system without the consents of political parties and other stakeholders.
He said the commission was planning to complete dialogues with the 40 registered parties within December.

According to the commission officials, involved in the process of making the draft roadmap, said that in the dialogues the commission would discuss necessary amendments to the electoral laws, rules and the electoral code of conduct.

*They said that in the dialogues the proposed use of EVM in the next general elections would be discussed. The move to introduce EVM was earlier criticised in 2010. *

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/156...-polls-roadmap-on-may-23#sthash.8RolFQaQ.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*No confirmation on using EVM in next election*

Manik Miazee
Published at 03:43 PM May 15, 2017
*It will be opened for all the political parties and expert groups for their opinion as soon as the EC decides to use EVM in the election*
The Election Commission (EC) has yet to finalise the use of electronic voting machines (EVM) in the upcoming national election.

EC Secretary Mohammad Abdullah made the statement to journalists after the 4th election commission meeting of the new EC on Sunday.

He said: “The meeting was held to formulate the roadmap for the next general election. We discussed several agenda during the meeting including creating four new committees, amending the election observer policy, and correction of dead voter list and the forming an election commission action plan.”

“We look forward to the response from all political parties and citizens groups when the EC decides to use EVM in the election,” he added.

“The EC will introduce EVM to a few upazila and union council elections and then city corporation elections as a pilot project after we gauge the response of political parties,” Secretary Abdullah said.

The EC secretary urged political parties not to worry about implementing the EVM as the new EC is trying to organise a “100% controversy free-election.”

“The EC will soon publish the Election Observation (Amended) Policy-2013 on its official website and it will be open to correction, observation and suggestions from stakeholders for one week.”

“The election commission action plan for the next national election will comprise 23 points, all of which will be discussed and determined in the next meeting of the commission.”

“The commission will discuss election law, policy and other specific agenda with all stakeholders before finalising the next national election roadmap,” said Abdullah.

He also added the EC may appoint a number of consultants to increase performance in a number of sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.R.9

No Politician is ever above criticism. All are same in their nature, character qualities, words and actions, priorities and bias with certain degree of variations.Two things are universally common in their character. 1) They are un limitedy selfish and greedy for wealth and power. And 2). Shamelessly telling lies either to retain power or to go to power. The more they are endowed with these two negative vices the more their success i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.R.9

1. I liked the courage of the Mayor of Dhaka North. He is doing a great job. See what has he done to the US, Canadian, Australia & Russia Embassy in clearing the footpath. This could never be thought off. I mentioned of his commendable efforts in one of my earlier status.

2. While the Mayor of North Dhaka, was speaking to the media, today giving description of his achievements in the last 2 years. – I was walking through a neighbourhood just(-)3 KMS from the most posh area of the Dhaka City namely Baridhara Diplomatic Zone. See the Contrast in the photographs.

3. I hope the Mayor is well briefed of all the neighbourhoods like this. These are simply unlivable, yet people of Bangladesh are living in these areas. Growth rate above 7% and US$ 1,625 earning per people of the country needs to be critically analyzed.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Govt still has chance to right the wrong at Rampal*
Published: 00:05, May 08,2017

IN SPITE of numerous fact-finding reports, researches and opinions from the independent experts, scientists and environmentalists that have repeatedly described the probable destructive impact of the Rampal power plant project on lives, nature and environment, the government is stubbornly going ahead with it. 

According to a recent Greenpeace report, as New Age reported on Saturday, the power plant near the Sundarbans may radically cause air pollution and approximately 6,000 premature deaths in its lifetime. There is also the risk of 600 low-birth weight babies a year. The study also reveals that this plant is going to be the single largest source of air pollution. Even fishes of approximately 70 square kilometres around the power plant will be unsafe to eat because of the mercury deposition from the plant. 

On Saturday, New Age also reported that the $935-billion Norway wealth fund has excluded Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited from its investment portfolio because of its affiliation with the Rampal plant as the fund authorities are concerned about the environmental impact of this project that conflicts with ethical guidelines of the Norwegian parliament. While the global and local researchers and foreign governments are taking stand against the environmentally destructive power plant, endangering the world’s largest contiguous mangrove forest, the Sundarbans, it is appalling that the government continues to turn a deaf ear.

It is evident from the Greenpeace report that there is a global opposition to the Rampal power plant. Providing for scientific evidences, from UNESCO to reputed independent Indian experts have expressed concern about this project. Drawing from global experiences of coal-fired plants and research reports, it is no secret now that huge amount of sulphur dioxide will be produced from this plant that will cause dangerous acid rain over the Sundarbans. 

As per UNESCO’s report, there is no technology that exists today that can produce zero-mercury pollution. Taking into account the opinions, it is irrefutably established that the high chimney of the Rampal plant may directly affect the world heritage site, the Sunderbans. 
The incumbent should immediately scrap this project. When the technologically advanced countries are shifting from the coal-fired power generation to renewable energy, the government’s scientifically unsubstantiated, stubborn position is appalling and tyrannical. 

There is still time for the government to right the wrong. It should immediately heed the demands of political organisations, green activists, civic groups rallying against this environmentally destructive power plant for the past several years and develop an energy plan that will be more focused on renewable sources for energy production and avoid coal-fired plants. In doing so, it should also develop a strategy to stop unplanned industrial development in Greater Khulna, particularly in areas surrounding the Sundarbans. *In general, the government should abandon its short-term profit-oriented development policy and adopt one that is focused on replenishing ecological relationships and undoing economic inequality.*

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/151...ight-the-wrong-at-rampal#sthash.FfS7x76t.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

This thread to capture awami league digital Bangladesh propaganda and flops.

While online transactions are growing exponentially worldwide, including in india, foreign investors who came with digital Bangladesh hype found out its not meant to be. So they are closing shop. This is just one example.

*Telenor shutting down online classifieds site Ekhanei.com*

The owners of online classifieds site Ekhanei.com have announced its closure in Bangladesh.

The company will end its operations effective May 17.

*A press release from the Telenor Group cites the market conditions of the online classifieds market and the inability to develop a ‘sustainable and profitable’ business as the reason for the closure, reports bdnews24.com.*

The company’s owners, Telenor, Schibsted, and Naspers are currently attempting to take care of the affected employees, who will be offered severance packages according to the policies of the company.

On May 11 Telenor announced it had come to an agreement with Schibsted concerning its online classifieds ventures. Under the agreement Telenor had exited the Latin American joint venture (SnT) and acquired Schibsted’s stake in joint ventures in Malaysia, Vietnam, and Myanmar (701 Search).

Telenor will now own 100 per cent of 701 Search, its assets in Malaysia, Vietnam, Myanmar, and the headquarters in Singapore.

The company has also announced it will continue co-operation in other joint ventures in Thailand and Indonesia alongside partners Schibsted, SPH, and Naspers.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/05/16/70518/Telenor-closing-down-Ekhanei


----------



## M.R.9

DIGITAL BANGLADESH


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Police raid Khaleda’s Gulshan office*

Arifur Rahman RabbiManik Miazee
Published at 10:54 AM May 20, 2017
Last updated at 11:17 AM May 20, 2017
*Police return empty-handed*
Police have searched BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia’s Gulshan office for “anti-state documents.”
However, police said they found nothing during their two-hour search starting at 7:30am on Saturday.

BNP’s Senior Joint Secretary General Ruhul Kabir Rizvi criticised the raid, claiming that it was aimed at “harassing Khaleda Zia mentally and keep her under pressure.”
But Gulshan police station’s Officer-in-Charge Abu Bakar Siddique said they had information that “anti-state materials” were kept at the Gulshan office.

He said police had court’s permission to look for anti-state documents and materials that can be used for acts of sabotage.
BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir said the raid was “an attempt to destroy Bangladesh’s democracy.”

He said the party would give formal reactions later.

*Quader: No alternative to winning election*

Tribune Desk
Published at 12:45 PM May 20, 2017
*He urges the partymen to behave well with the people*
Awami League General Secretary Obaidul Quader has urged the partymen to unite under the leadership of Sheikh Hasina, saying there is no alternative to winning the next election.

“We have to be smart, modern, organised and united under Sheikh Hasina’s leadership to contest and win the next election,” he told the party’s extended meeting on Saturday, reports Bangla Tribune.

He advised the leaders and activists to behave well with the people.
“We have to make Sheikh Hasina’s development meaningful,” Quader told the meeting being held at the Ganabhaban.
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is presiding over the meeting.


----------



## Banglar Bir

03:33 PM, May 20, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:08 PM, May 20, 2017
*[WATCH] What really happened during cop raid at BNP Gulshan office?*


Star Online Report






Police conducted a raid at the Gulshan office of BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia this morning.

A team of Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) conducted the one and half hour long raid starting around 8:30am.

The raid was conducted with a ‘search warrant’ issued by a Dhaka court to look for anti-state documents, said a police official, who took part in the drive, seeking anonymity.

The policemen took position in front of the BNP office around 7:30am and entered the office around 8:30am after breaking the lock of the collapsible gate, Rashed Ahmed, a staff of the office, told The Daily Star.


Around 20 officials of several law enforcement agencies including Detective Branch of police and Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) took part in the raid, he said.

After entering the office, the police officials turned off the CCTV cameras and also damaged some of the cameras, Rashed said.

They searched in the rooms of the ground floor and first floor of the office and took photos and video footage of the rooms and documents kept there, he said.

The law enforcers left the office empty handed around 9:30am after conducting the raid, he added.

Meanwhile, witnesses and locals said police had restricted movement of vehicles in the roads adjacent to the BNP office.

BNP Joint Secretary General Rizvi Ahmed went to the BNP office around 9:00am and entered the office after talking to the police officials outside. Some other senior BNP leaders including the party’s standing committee members Nazrul Islam Khan and Goyeshwar Chandra Roy went to the spot after the law enforcers’s raid ended.

The raid was conducted after an unknown individual filed a general diary (GD) and a search warrant was issued by a magistrate, Rizvi said.

BNP leader Habib-un-Nabi Khan Sohel showed a copy of the GD where it was mentioned that based on secret information there may be a stock of anti-state stickers and other documents that could jeopardise the law and order situation of the country somewhere at house number 6 on road 86 in Gulshan-2 and adjacent areas.

However, it was nowhere mentioned in the GD that the spot was BNP’s Gulshan office.

Police reportedly later gave a ‘list’ according to which they found nothing of importance, the BNP leaders said.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Runa Laila to be celebrated in USA*

Showtime Desk
Published at 09:38 PM May 20, 2017





*Organised by the USA-based Barinu Institute for Economic Development, the program is titled as “Inspiring Women Creativity and Entrepreneurship in the Global Ecosystem” and is going be held on May 25*
Famed Bangladeshi singer, Runa Laila, who earned a plentiful national and international credits for her contributions in music, is all set to be revered once again and this time the acknowledgement comes straight from the United States of America.

Organised by the USA-based Barinu Institute for Economic Development, the program is titled as “Inspiring Women Creativity and Entrepreneurship in the Global Ecosystem” and is going be held on May 25, in New York. The program is going to celebrate the singer’s vital contribution to the music of Bangladesh, India, and the world through the award, under the category of ‘Distinguished Celebrity Legend Award’, confirmed the organisers.

The event will be held amid great festivities at the Trump World Tower, in New York. Aside from being an awardee, organisers of the event have sent Runa Laila an e-mail requesting her attendance as a special guest at the occasion.

“I’ve been invited as a special guest at the program. They will recognise me as a model of music and women development. I am so happy and proud about this,” said the legendary artist.

“It’s a matter of pleasure for me that I am representing Bangladesh in there. I hope I will have a safe return after having a fruitful participation in the event,” she added.

Born on November 17, 1952, Runa Laila is widely regarded as one of the most popular singers in South Asia, and started her career in Pakistan film industry in the late 1960s. Inspired by famous Pakistani playback singer Ahmed Rushdi, her playback singing in films – “Jadur Banshi,” “Accident,” “Ontore Ontore,” “Tumi Ashbe Bole,” “Devdas,” and “Priya Tumi Shukhi Hou” – earned her six Bangladesh National Film Awards for Best Female Playback Singer.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/showtime/2017/05/20/runa-laila-celebrated-usa/


----------



## Banglar Bir

What a goofy Organising Secretary of BAL,stating that the search carried out by the law enforcing agencies on BNP Chairperson Office could be a stage managed one by BNP itself, adding that BAL never believed in politics of conspiracies.A real Joke of the year.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BNP for not using electronic voting machines*

Manik Miazee
Published at 10:50 PM May 22, 2017
Last updated at 10:52 PM May 22, 2017
*The Election Commission will decide on its use after a necessary assessment and discussions with experts and political parties.*

BNP does not want electronic voting machines (EVMs) to be used in the next parliamentary election.

The party on Monday submitted a letter to the Election Commission in this regard.

BNP standing committee member Nazrul Islam Khan led a three-men delegation to the EC on Monday afternoon and handed over the letter to Chief Election Commissioner KM Nurul Huda.

“We have told the CEC that our party does not want EVMs to be used in the next national polls,” Nazrul later told reporters.

He said the CEC told them that EVM is a new system and the commission would decide on its use after a necessary assessment and discussions with experts and political parties.

Nazrul said the commission ensured them that they would not use EVMs if anyone opposes.

Mentioning that many countries have stopped use of EVM, Nazrul said the party thinks the move to introduce it in Bangladesh may have an evil intention.

Nazrul said the EC has scope to amend the Representation of the People Order (RPO) for holding a fair and acceptable election.

He said the BNP definitely wants to join the election as well as talks. “That’s why we want a congenial atmosphere,” he added.

Last week EC Secretary Mohammad Abdullah told the Dhaka Tribune: “The EC will introduce EVM to a few upazila and union council elections and then city corporation elections as a pilot project after we gauge the response of political parties.

“We look forward to the response from all political parties and citizen groups when the EC decides to use EVM in the election.”
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/politics/2017/05/22/bnp-urges-ec-not-use-evm/


----------



## Banglar Bir

05:56 PM, May 23, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 06:31 PM, May 23, 2017
*EVM won’t be used without political consensus: CEC*






Chief Election Commissioner KM Nurul Huda. File photo

Star Online Report

Chief Election Commissioner KM Nurul Huda today said that he would not use Electronic Voting Machine (EVM) in the next general election without consensus among all political parties.

He came up with the statement while announcing a roadmap for the next general election at his Election Commission Secretariat in Dhaka this afternoon.

Huda also said that he would start holding dialogue with all political parties from July this year to arrange the next general election in free, fair and credible manner.

More to follow…


----------



## Banglar Bir

*EC drafts national election roadmap without EVM*

Tribune Desk
Published at 09:36 PM May 23, 2017
Last updated at 09:51 PM May 23, 2017
*The chief election commissioner told reporters that the constitutional body is ready for general polls to be held any time.*

Prioritising seven issues, the *Election Commission has announced a draft roadmap for the next general election without any mention of electronic voting machine (EVM) or digital voting machine (DVM).*

Chief Election Commissioner KM Nurul Huda made the announcement at his office in Dhaka on Tuesday, reports Bangla Tribune.

*The roadmap consists of seven points including constituency boundary re-demarcation, review of the electoral law, update of the voter list, new voter registration, enhancement of EC’s power at vote centre and ensuring level playing field for all.*

He later said the roadmap will be finalised within 15 days.

When asked about using EVM or DVM in the polls, the CEC said: “Our roadmap or work plan does not include this matter. But, during our talks with political parties, we will discuss the issue. We will discuss the pros and cons of the matter then. If they [political parties] agree on this, a decision on using EVM will be taken. We will not take any risk regarding this without the consent of the political parties.”

Detailing the draft roadmap, Nurul Huda said: “We will start dialogues with political parties at the end of July. Our talks will continue till November. Other than the parties, we will also hold talks with the people concerned.”

Asked if the constitutional body is ready for the national election if held in advance, the EC chief said they are all set for general polls to be held any time.

“Even if the polls are held in advance, we will get at least 90 days. We will be able to take all kinds of preparations by this time,” he said.

Before the announcement, Nurul Huda had chaired a meeting with election commissioners Rafiqul Islam, Kabita Khanam and Brig Gen (retd) Shahadat Hossain Chowdhury and the commission’s Additional Secretary Mokhlesur Rahman.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/politics/2017/05/23/ec-election-roadmap-evm/


----------



## Banglar Bir

07:45 PM, May 24, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 07:51 PM, May 24, 2017
*BNP to join JS polls if level-playing field ensured: Fakhrul*




BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir. Star file photo
Star Online Report

*BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir today said his party will participate in the next general election if level-playing field is ensured for all parties.

“Prior to the elections, level-playing field must be ensured under a neutral government,”* he said while addressing BNP’s Thakurgaon unit council, reports our local correspondent.

He also called upon his party men to be united for restoring democracy and people’s rights in the country.

Fakhul also came down heavily on the government as the party did not get permission for holding rally at Suhrawardy Udyan in Dhaka protesting Saturday’s police raid at BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia’s Gulshan office.

Meanwhile, Toimur Rahman and Mirza Faisal Amin were elected as new president and general secretary respectively of BNP’s Thakurgaon district unit
http://www.thedailystar.net/politic...f-level-playing-field-ensured-fakhrul-1410214


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## Banglar Bir

*Mirza Fakhrul: EC can’t ensure proper election environment*

Manik Miazee
Published at 06:08 PM May 30, 2017
Last updated at 06:16 PM May 30, 2017
File photo of BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia and party senior officialsDHAKA TRIBUNE
*The government was not giving the opposition any scope to speak about the election*
The Election Commission is not ready yet to create the proper environment for the 2019 national election, said BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir on Tuesday.

Speaking to reporters near BNP founder Maj Ziaur Rahman’s grave, he said: “The Election Commission should ensure the election environment first, and then produce the roadmap. We still do not have the environment.”

Prior to speaking to reporters, Mirza Fakhrul along with other BNP leaders placed flowers at Zia’s grave in Sher-e-Bangla Nagar, Dhaka observing the BNP founder’s 36th death anniversary.

Zia’s wife and BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia was also present at the event.

Mirza Fakhrul said the government was not giving the opposition any scope to speak about the election.

“Members of BNP and other opposition parties are being arrested on a regular basis and the government is sending them to jail. A fair election is not possible in this situation,” he added.

The Election Commission should create a level field for all the parties before producing an election roadmap, said the BNP secretary general. “Then the roadmap will be justified.”

He also said people would not accept the upcoming election if the Election Commission did not resolve this issue.

“People will boycott the election the way they did in 2014,” he warned.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad.../fakhrul-ec-not-prepare-election-environment/


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## bluesky

09:16 PM, June 06, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:39 PM, June 06, 2017
*Oppressors to be ousted in 2018: Khaleda*




BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia on June 6, 2017 terms the current regime as “repressive” and vows that the repressors will be ousted from the country by the next year. Photo: TV grab

Star Online Report

BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia today termed the current regime as “repressive” and vowed that the oppressors will be ousted from the country by the next year.

“We believe that the 2018 will be the year of people and the repressors will be ousted from the country,” Khaleda said while addressing an iftar party hosted by Liberal Democratic Party at Ladies Club in Dhaka this afternoon.

The BNP chief also came down heavily on the government for its failure in controlling the country’s law and order and price hike of the daily essentials.

“The law and order situation is deteriorating significantly while the prices of the daily essentials are continuously shooting up,” the former premier said.

Khaleda said the government has already pushed its hand in people’s pocket by hiking excise duty on bank account through the national budget for FY 2017-18.

The government has also increased power tariff when the entire country has plunged into darkness due to frequent load shedding.

Khaleda alleged that the 2016 was the year of bank robbery as the government looted a huge amount of money from Bangladesh Bank.

Money from different banks including Bangladesh Bank is being plundered everyday but nobody knows about the facts behind the plundering, she said.


----------



## bdslph

how through election haha
it going to be hard no more take care government 
plus BAL has the best power 
BNP Jammat and other are weak


----------



## Skies

Impossible.

No one is capable and clever enough to oust La Hasina.

The BAL outsmarts general people and is proactive.


----------



## Nilgiri

Baghdad Bob style statement.

"No no they are not at the airport, we defeated them already ...stupid Americans!"


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Captain Marufur Rahman Raju. Retd*
4 hrs · 
*আগামী নির্বাচনে ক্ষমতায় আসতে পারবে না আওয়ামী লীগঃ ডিজিএফআই এর রিপোর্ট ফাঁস,সরকারে ব্যপক তোলপাড়।*



আগামী নির্বাচনে ক্ষমতায় আসতে পারবেনা আওয়ামী লীগঃ ডিজিএফআই এর রিপোর্ট ফাঁস,সরকারে তোলপাড়। – Proth
আগামী নির্বাচনে ক্ষমতায় আসতে পারবেনা আওয়ামী লীগঃ ডিজিএফআই এর রিপোর্ট ফাঁস,সরকারে তোলপাড়।
PROTHOMBANGLADESH.NET

*AL will never get more than 30 seats: Fakhrul*
Staff Correspondent | Published: 15:19, Jun 07,2017





Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir. — Focusbangla file photo

Bangladesh Nationalist Party secretary-general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir on Wednesday claimed ruling Awami League would never get more than 30 seats if the next general elections was held under a neutral government.

Talking to reporters, Fakhrul made the remark responding to Awami League general secretary Obaidul Quader’s comments made on Wednesday that the AL led by Sheikh Hasina would win in 2018 election and had a hat trick victory.

BNP simultaneously would experience hat trick defeat, Quader added.

Fakhrul said people are waiting for a neutral election to give befitting reply to them (Awami League).

The BNP secretary-general was talking to the journalists on the premises of Dhakeshwari Temple in the city after attending an event there marking 36th death anniversary of late president Ziaur Rahman, also the BNP founder.

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/172...re-than-30-seats-fakhrul#sthash.zYM1a61v.dpuf


----------



## bluesky

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Fakhrul said people are waiting for a *neutral election* to give befitting reply to them (Awami League).



Whoever wins or loses is OK. Only issue in BD is to *hold a neutral election* under whatever form of government it may be. SHW proposed a neutral Coalition Government before the last election in 2015. Stupid Begum Zia did not accept the offer and insisted on forming a non-political caretaker govt. Today, BNP has no representatives in the Parliament. I wonder, how BNP will force AL even a Coalition govt when it does not have any Parliamentary representatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Qamrul Islam
12 hrs ·





*আগামী নির্বাচনে ৩৫ থেকে ৪০ সিটের বেশী পাবে না আ’লীগ, হাসিনা নিজেই হেরে যাবে কয়েকটাতে- ডিজিএফআইর ফাঁস হওয়া গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টের খবর। 

সরকারের বিভিন্ন দফতর, আ’লীগের মন্ত্রী-নেতা ও বিভিন্ন সংস্থার কাছে ব্যাপকভাবে ছড়িয়ে পড়েছে ঐ গোপন রিপোর্টটি। সাধারন সম্পাদক ওবায়দুল কাদেরের হুশিয়ারির ভিত্তি যে ডিজিএফআইর রিপোর্ট, তা ছিল গত এপ্রিলে বানানো। ১৫০ পৃষ্ঠার এই গোপন রিপোর্ট হাতে পাওয়ার পরে ভবিষ্যত নিয়ে নতুন আতঙ্কে পড়েছে নেতারা। রিপোট ফাঁস হওয়ার পরে আগের মতো এবার আর গুম খুনে অংশ নিতে চাইছে না পুলিশ র‌্যাব।



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Qamrul Islam
12 hrs · 





*আগামী নির্বাচনে ৩৫ থেকে ৪০ সিটের বেশী পাবে না আ’লীগ, হাসিনা নিজেই হেরে যাবে কয়েকটাতে- ডিজিএফআইর ফাঁস হওয়া গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টের খবর। 

সরকারের বিভিন্ন দফতর, আ’লীগের মন্ত্রী-নেতা ও বিভিন্ন সংস্থার কাছে ব্যাপকভাবে ছড়িয়ে পড়েছে ঐ গোপন রিপোর্টটি। সাধারন সম্পাদক ওবায়দুল কাদেরের হুশিয়ারির ভিত্তি যে ডিজিএফআইর রিপোর্ট, তা ছিল গত এপ্রিলে বানানো। ১৫০ পৃষ্ঠার এই গোপন রিপোর্ট হাতে পাওয়ার পরে ভবিষ্যত নিয়ে নতুন আতঙ্কে পড়েছে নেতারা। রিপোট ফাঁস হওয়ার পরে আগের মতো এবার আর গুম খুনে অংশ নিতে চাইছে না পুলিশ র‌্যাব।



*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*আগামী নির্বাচনে ক্ষমতায় আসতে পারবেনা আওয়ামীলীগ : গোয়েন্দা তথ্য ফাঁস : সতর্ক করে মন্ত্রী পরিষদ বিভাগের চিঠি*
- ৬ জুন ২০১৭





বিশেষ রিপোর্ট : একটি গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্ট নিয়ে শেখ হাসিনার ব্যাংক ডাকাত সরকারের অভ্যন্তরে তোলপাড় চলছে। ২০১৮ সালের শেষে জাতীয় নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠিত হলে আওয়ামী লীগের সম্ভাবনা ও করণীয় নিয়ে বিশেষ গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা দেড়শো পৃষ্ঠার একটি বিস্তারিত রিপোর্ট তৈরী করে।

*এরপর দেড়শো পৃষ্টার বিস্তারিত রিপোর্ট থেকে শেখ হাসিনার জন্য ১১ পৃষ্ঠার একটি সংক্ষেপিত রিপোর্ট তৈরী করা হয়। এই রিপোর্টটি গত এপ্রিল মাসের প্রথম সপ্তাহে শেখ হাসিনার কাছে হস্তান্তর করা হয়েছে। এতে বলা হয়েছে, আগামী নির্বাচনে আওয়ামী লীগের ক্ষমতায় আসার সম্ভাবনা নেই। এমনকি শেখ হাসিনা পাঁচটি আসনে নির্বাচনে দাঁড়ালে টুঙ্গিপাড়াসহ মাত্র দুইটি আসনে জেতার সম্ভাবনা দেখছেন গোয়েন্দারা। রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়, নির্বাচন সুষ্ঠ হলে আওয়ামীলীগ সর্বোচ্চ্ ৩৫ থেকে ৪০টি আসনে জয়লাভ করতে পারে। রিপোর্টে বলা হয়, বর্তমানে যারা মন্ত্রী হিসেবে দায়িত্ব পালন করছেন এর মধ্যে মাত্র পাঁচজন মন্ত্রী আগামী জাতীয় সংসদ নির্বাচনে পাশ করতে পারেন।*

*রিপোর্টে গণমাধ্যমের ভূমিকা সম্পর্কে বলা হয়, অনেক গণমাধ্যমই এখন ভয়ে সরকারের দুর্বলতা লিখছেনা। এমনকি বিরোধী দলের অনেকেও গুম খুনের ভয়ে সরকারের বিরুদ্ধে মুখ খুলছেনা। এ কারণে সরকার নিজেকে শক্তিশালী ভাবলেও প্রকৃতপক্ষে মাঠের অবস্থা ভালো নয়। জনগণ সুযোগের অপেক্ষায় রয়েছে বলে গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে মন্তব্য করা হয়।

গোয়েন্দা সূত্রের দাবি, বিরোধী দলের বিরুদ্ধে আগের মতো এবার আর গুম খুনে অংশ নিতে চাইছেন আইন শৃঙ্খলা বাহিনীর একটি বড় অংশ। গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়, বিরোধী রাজনৈতিক দলগুলো কোনো অনিয়মে নেই, এমনকি রাজপথে দৃশ্যমান কোনো আন্দোলনেও নেই, এই অবস্থায় গুম খুনে অংশ নিলে তারা জনপ্রতিরোধের সম্মুখীন হবে। গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে, আইন শৃঙ্খলা বাহিনীর অনেক সদস্যের পরিবার থেকেও ভবিষ্যতে তাদের পরিবারের সদস্যদের নিরাপত্তা নিয়েও উদ্বেগ প্রকাশ করা হয়েছে।

এদিকে এই গোপন রিপোর্টটি ফাঁস হয়ে গেছে । রিপোর্টটি পৌঁছে গেছে একাধিক গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার হাতে। সরকারের কয়েকজন কর্মকর্তা এমনকি আওয়ামী লীগের কয়েকজন নেতা মন্ত্রীও এই রিপোর্টটি হাতে পেয়েছেন। রিপোর্টে সরকারের ভেতরের অনেক চাঞ্চল্যকর তথ্য উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে যা শেখ হাসিনার জন্য হতে বিপরীত হওয়ার উপক্রম হয়েছে। তাই কিভাবে এই রিপোর্টটি অনেকের হাতে পৌঁছে গেলো কিভাবে গোপন রিপোর্টটি ফাঁস হলো এনিয়ে সরকারের অভ্যন্তরে তোলপাড় চলছে। প্রাথমিক একটি তদন্ত রিপোর্টের সূত্র উল্লেখ করে একজন গোয়েন্দা কর্মকর্তা জানান, শেখ হাসিনার ব্যাংক ডাকাত সরকারের ভেতরের অতি বাম ধারার একটি অংশ শেখ হাসিনাকে চাপে রাখার জন্য নানারকম গোয়েন্দা তথ্য প্রকাশ করে দিচ্ছে।

এদিকে শেখ হাসিনার ঘনিষ্ঠ একটি সূত্র উদ্বেগ প্রকাশ করে বলেছে, দেশের বিভিন্ন ইস্যুতে সরকারের কাছে গোয়েন্দাদের পাঠানো গোপন তথ্য আর গোপন থাকছে না। সরকারের সংশ্লিষ্ট দপ্তরে সেসব তথ্য পৌঁছানোর আগেই তা ফাঁস হয়ে যাচ্ছে। এ নিয়ে বিভিন্ন গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা ও বেসামরিক প্রশাসনের মধ্যে দেখা দিয়েছে বিরোধ; তৈরি হয়েছে আন্তদাপ্তরিক বিরোধও। এ বিষয়ে সতর্ক থাকতে সচিবদের নির্দেশনা দিয়ে চিঠি পাঠানো হয়েছে মন্ত্রিপরিষদ বিভাগ থেকে।

চিঠি পাঠানোর কথা স্বীকার করে মন্ত্রিপরিষদ সচিব মোহাম্মদ শফিউল আলম এনটিভি অনলাইনকে বলেছেন, এই চিঠিতে বিভিন্ন মন্ত্রণালয় ও সচিবদের মাধ্যমে দপ্তরগুলোকে এ বিষয়ে সচেতন ও সতর্ক থাকার জন্য বলা হয়েছে।
সচিবদের উদ্দেশে লেখা চিঠিতে বলা হয়েছে, ‘আপনি নিশ্চয় অবগত আছেন যে ডাইরেক্টর জেনারেল অব ফোর্সেস ইনটেলিজেন্স (ডিজিএফআই), জাতীয় নিরাপত্তা গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসহ (এনএসআই) অন্যান্য গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা রাষ্ট্রীয় নিরাপত্তা ও গোয়েন্দাকার্যে নিয়োজিত থেকে অত্যন্ত গোপনীয়তার সঙ্গে অর্পিত দায়িত্ব পালন করে থাকে।

গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা কর্তৃক সরবরাহকৃত তথ্য দেশ পরিচালনায় নীতি- নির্ধারণী পর্যায়ে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা পালন করে। এই সকল অতি গোপনীয় তথ্য সিলগালাকৃত খামে সংশ্লিষ্ট কর্তৃপক্ষ বরাবর প্রেরণ করা হয় যাতে উক্তরূপ তথ্য যথাযথ কর্তৃপক্ষ ব্যতিরেকে অন্য কারো কাছে প্রকাশিত না হয়।’

বিভিন্ন গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার সঙ্গে বেসামরিক প্রশাসনের সম্পর্কের অবনতির বিবরণ দিয়ে মোহাম্মদ শফিউল আলমের সই করা এই চিঠিতে আরো বলা হয়েছে, ‘সম্প্রতি মহাপরিচালক, ডিজিএফআই কর্তৃক প্রেরিত আধা-সরকারি পত্র মারফত জানা যায় যে, গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার তথ্যের গোপনীয়তা অনেক সময় রক্ষিত হচ্ছে না। কোনো কোনো ক্ষেত্রে সংশ্লিষ্ট গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রতিবেদনের বরাতসূত্র উল্লেখ করা হয়, এমনকি উক্তরূপ প্রতিবেদনের ছায়ালিপিও কার্যার্থে সরবরাহ করা হয়- যা অনাকাঙ্ক্ষিত।

এই ধরনের কাজের ফলে সরকারি বিভিন্ন সংস্থার সঙ্গে গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসমূহের সম্পর্কের অবনতি ঘটছে এবং মাঠপর্যায়ে গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসমূহের কাজে বিঘ্ন সৃষ্ট হচ্ছে।’

মন্ত্রণালয়, বিভাগ ও অন্যান্য দপ্তরগুলোকে সতর্কতা অবলম্বনের নির্দেশনা দিয়ে চিঠিতে বলা হয়েছে, ‘আপনার মন্ত্রণালয় ও বিভাগ ও আওতাধীন দপ্তর/সংস্থায় উল্লেখিত বিষয়টির গুরুত্ব অনুধাবন করে যে কোনো গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার গোপনীয় প্রতিবেদন অত্যন্ত সতর্কতার সঙ্গে যথাযথ পদ্ধতি অনুসরণপূর্বক যথাযথ কার্যক্রম গ্রহণে আপনার ব্যক্তিগত উদ্যোগ প্রত্যাশা করছি’।*
http://dailybdtimes.com/2017/06/06/4643/

*খুব সম্ভবত রিপোর্টটি সঠিক। 
এর আগেও এমন হয়েছিল। সেগুলোও সঠিক ছিল।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*আগামী নির্বাচনে ক্ষমতায় আসতে পারবেনা আওয়ামীলীগ : গোয়েন্দা তথ্য ফাঁস : সতর্ক করে মন্ত্রী পরিষদ বিভাগের চিঠি*
- ৬ জুন ২০১৭





বিশেষ রিপোর্ট : একটি গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্ট নিয়ে শেখ হাসিনার ব্যাংক ডাকাত সরকারের অভ্যন্তরে তোলপাড় চলছে। ২০১৮ সালের শেষে জাতীয় নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠিত হলে আওয়ামী লীগের সম্ভাবনা ও করণীয় নিয়ে বিশেষ গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা দেড়শো পৃষ্ঠার একটি বিস্তারিত রিপোর্ট তৈরী করে।

*এরপর দেড়শো পৃষ্টার বিস্তারিত রিপোর্ট থেকে শেখ হাসিনার জন্য ১১ পৃষ্ঠার একটি সংক্ষেপিত রিপোর্ট তৈরী করা হয়। এই রিপোর্টটি গত এপ্রিল মাসের প্রথম সপ্তাহে শেখ হাসিনার কাছে হস্তান্তর করা হয়েছে। এতে বলা হয়েছে, আগামী নির্বাচনে আওয়ামী লীগের ক্ষমতায় আসার সম্ভাবনা নেই। এমনকি শেখ হাসিনা পাঁচটি আসনে নির্বাচনে দাঁড়ালে টুঙ্গিপাড়াসহ মাত্র দুইটি আসনে জেতার সম্ভাবনা দেখছেন গোয়েন্দারা। রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়, নির্বাচন সুষ্ঠ হলে আওয়ামীলীগ সর্বোচ্চ্ ৩৫ থেকে ৪০টি আসনে জয়লাভ করতে পারে। রিপোর্টে বলা হয়, বর্তমানে যারা মন্ত্রী হিসেবে দায়িত্ব পালন করছেন এর মধ্যে মাত্র পাঁচজন মন্ত্রী আগামী জাতীয় সংসদ নির্বাচনে পাশ করতে পারেন।*

*রিপোর্টে গণমাধ্যমের ভূমিকা সম্পর্কে বলা হয়, অনেক গণমাধ্যমই এখন ভয়ে সরকারের দুর্বলতা লিখছেনা। এমনকি বিরোধী দলের অনেকেও গুম খুনের ভয়ে সরকারের বিরুদ্ধে মুখ খুলছেনা। এ কারণে সরকার নিজেকে শক্তিশালী ভাবলেও প্রকৃতপক্ষে মাঠের অবস্থা ভালো নয়। জনগণ সুযোগের অপেক্ষায় রয়েছে বলে গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে মন্তব্য করা হয়।

গোয়েন্দা সূত্রের দাবি, বিরোধী দলের বিরুদ্ধে আগের মতো এবার আর গুম খুনে অংশ নিতে চাইছেন আইন শৃঙ্খলা বাহিনীর একটি বড় অংশ। গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়, বিরোধী রাজনৈতিক দলগুলো কোনো অনিয়মে নেই, এমনকি রাজপথে দৃশ্যমান কোনো আন্দোলনেও নেই, এই অবস্থায় গুম খুনে অংশ নিলে তারা জনপ্রতিরোধের সম্মুখীন হবে। গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে, আইন শৃঙ্খলা বাহিনীর অনেক সদস্যের পরিবার থেকেও ভবিষ্যতে তাদের পরিবারের সদস্যদের নিরাপত্তা নিয়েও উদ্বেগ প্রকাশ করা হয়েছে।

এদিকে এই গোপন রিপোর্টটি ফাঁস হয়ে গেছে । রিপোর্টটি পৌঁছে গেছে একাধিক গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার হাতে। সরকারের কয়েকজন কর্মকর্তা এমনকি আওয়ামী লীগের কয়েকজন নেতা মন্ত্রীও এই রিপোর্টটি হাতে পেয়েছেন। রিপোর্টে সরকারের ভেতরের অনেক চাঞ্চল্যকর তথ্য উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে যা শেখ হাসিনার জন্য হতে বিপরীত হওয়ার উপক্রম হয়েছে। তাই কিভাবে এই রিপোর্টটি অনেকের হাতে পৌঁছে গেলো কিভাবে গোপন রিপোর্টটি ফাঁস হলো এনিয়ে সরকারের অভ্যন্তরে তোলপাড় চলছে। প্রাথমিক একটি তদন্ত রিপোর্টের সূত্র উল্লেখ করে একজন গোয়েন্দা কর্মকর্তা জানান, শেখ হাসিনার ব্যাংক ডাকাত সরকারের ভেতরের অতি বাম ধারার একটি অংশ শেখ হাসিনাকে চাপে রাখার জন্য নানারকম গোয়েন্দা তথ্য প্রকাশ করে দিচ্ছে।

এদিকে শেখ হাসিনার ঘনিষ্ঠ একটি সূত্র উদ্বেগ প্রকাশ করে বলেছে, দেশের বিভিন্ন ইস্যুতে সরকারের কাছে গোয়েন্দাদের পাঠানো গোপন তথ্য আর গোপন থাকছে না। সরকারের সংশ্লিষ্ট দপ্তরে সেসব তথ্য পৌঁছানোর আগেই তা ফাঁস হয়ে যাচ্ছে। এ নিয়ে বিভিন্ন গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা ও বেসামরিক প্রশাসনের মধ্যে দেখা দিয়েছে বিরোধ; তৈরি হয়েছে আন্তদাপ্তরিক বিরোধও। এ বিষয়ে সতর্ক থাকতে সচিবদের নির্দেশনা দিয়ে চিঠি পাঠানো হয়েছে মন্ত্রিপরিষদ বিভাগ থেকে।

চিঠি পাঠানোর কথা স্বীকার করে মন্ত্রিপরিষদ সচিব মোহাম্মদ শফিউল আলম এনটিভি অনলাইনকে বলেছেন, এই চিঠিতে বিভিন্ন মন্ত্রণালয় ও সচিবদের মাধ্যমে দপ্তরগুলোকে এ বিষয়ে সচেতন ও সতর্ক থাকার জন্য বলা হয়েছে।
সচিবদের উদ্দেশে লেখা চিঠিতে বলা হয়েছে, ‘আপনি নিশ্চয় অবগত আছেন যে ডাইরেক্টর জেনারেল অব ফোর্সেস ইনটেলিজেন্স (ডিজিএফআই), জাতীয় নিরাপত্তা গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসহ (এনএসআই) অন্যান্য গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা রাষ্ট্রীয় নিরাপত্তা ও গোয়েন্দাকার্যে নিয়োজিত থেকে অত্যন্ত গোপনীয়তার সঙ্গে অর্পিত দায়িত্ব পালন করে থাকে।

গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা কর্তৃক সরবরাহকৃত তথ্য দেশ পরিচালনায় নীতি- নির্ধারণী পর্যায়ে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা পালন করে। এই সকল অতি গোপনীয় তথ্য সিলগালাকৃত খামে সংশ্লিষ্ট কর্তৃপক্ষ বরাবর প্রেরণ করা হয় যাতে উক্তরূপ তথ্য যথাযথ কর্তৃপক্ষ ব্যতিরেকে অন্য কারো কাছে প্রকাশিত না হয়।’

বিভিন্ন গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার সঙ্গে বেসামরিক প্রশাসনের সম্পর্কের অবনতির বিবরণ দিয়ে মোহাম্মদ শফিউল আলমের সই করা এই চিঠিতে আরো বলা হয়েছে, ‘সম্প্রতি মহাপরিচালক, ডিজিএফআই কর্তৃক প্রেরিত আধা-সরকারি পত্র মারফত জানা যায় যে, গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার তথ্যের গোপনীয়তা অনেক সময় রক্ষিত হচ্ছে না। কোনো কোনো ক্ষেত্রে সংশ্লিষ্ট গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রতিবেদনের বরাতসূত্র উল্লেখ করা হয়, এমনকি উক্তরূপ প্রতিবেদনের ছায়ালিপিও কার্যার্থে সরবরাহ করা হয়- যা অনাকাঙ্ক্ষিত।

এই ধরনের কাজের ফলে সরকারি বিভিন্ন সংস্থার সঙ্গে গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসমূহের সম্পর্কের অবনতি ঘটছে এবং মাঠপর্যায়ে গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসমূহের কাজে বিঘ্ন সৃষ্ট হচ্ছে।’

মন্ত্রণালয়, বিভাগ ও অন্যান্য দপ্তরগুলোকে সতর্কতা অবলম্বনের নির্দেশনা দিয়ে চিঠিতে বলা হয়েছে, ‘আপনার মন্ত্রণালয় ও বিভাগ ও আওতাধীন দপ্তর/সংস্থায় উল্লেখিত বিষয়টির গুরুত্ব অনুধাবন করে যে কোনো গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার গোপনীয় প্রতিবেদন অত্যন্ত সতর্কতার সঙ্গে যথাযথ পদ্ধতি অনুসরণপূর্বক যথাযথ কার্যক্রম গ্রহণে আপনার ব্যক্তিগত উদ্যোগ প্রত্যাশা করছি’।*
http://dailybdtimes.com/2017/06/06/4643/

*আগামী নির্বাচনে ক্ষমতায় আসতে পারবেনা আওয়ামীলীগ : গোয়েন্দা তথ্য ফাঁস : সতর্ক করে মন্ত্রী পরিষদ বিভাগের চিঠি*
- ৬ জুন ২০১৭





বিশেষ রিপোর্ট : একটি গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্ট নিয়ে শেখ হাসিনার ব্যাংক ডাকাত সরকারের অভ্যন্তরে তোলপাড় চলছে। ২০১৮ সালের শেষে জাতীয় নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠিত হলে আওয়ামী লীগের সম্ভাবনা ও করণীয় নিয়ে বিশেষ গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা দেড়শো পৃষ্ঠার একটি বিস্তারিত রিপোর্ট তৈরী করে।

*এরপর দেড়শো পৃষ্টার বিস্তারিত রিপোর্ট থেকে শেখ হাসিনার জন্য ১১ পৃষ্ঠার একটি সংক্ষেপিত রিপোর্ট তৈরী করা হয়। এই রিপোর্টটি গত এপ্রিল মাসের প্রথম সপ্তাহে শেখ হাসিনার কাছে হস্তান্তর করা হয়েছে। এতে বলা হয়েছে, আগামী নির্বাচনে আওয়ামী লীগের ক্ষমতায় আসার সম্ভাবনা নেই। এমনকি শেখ হাসিনা পাঁচটি আসনে নির্বাচনে দাঁড়ালে টুঙ্গিপাড়াসহ মাত্র দুইটি আসনে জেতার সম্ভাবনা দেখছেন গোয়েন্দারা। রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়, নির্বাচন সুষ্ঠ হলে আওয়ামীলীগ সর্বোচ্চ্ ৩৫ থেকে ৪০টি আসনে জয়লাভ করতে পারে। রিপোর্টে বলা হয়, বর্তমানে যারা মন্ত্রী হিসেবে দায়িত্ব পালন করছেন এর মধ্যে মাত্র পাঁচজন মন্ত্রী আগামী জাতীয় সংসদ নির্বাচনে পাশ করতে পারেন।*

*রিপোর্টে গণমাধ্যমের ভূমিকা সম্পর্কে বলা হয়, অনেক গণমাধ্যমই এখন ভয়ে সরকারের দুর্বলতা লিখছেনা। এমনকি বিরোধী দলের অনেকেও গুম খুনের ভয়ে সরকারের বিরুদ্ধে মুখ খুলছেনা। এ কারণে সরকার নিজেকে শক্তিশালী ভাবলেও প্রকৃতপক্ষে মাঠের অবস্থা ভালো নয়। জনগণ সুযোগের অপেক্ষায় রয়েছে বলে গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে মন্তব্য করা হয়।

গোয়েন্দা সূত্রের দাবি, বিরোধী দলের বিরুদ্ধে আগের মতো এবার আর গুম খুনে অংশ নিতে চাইছেন আইন শৃঙ্খলা বাহিনীর একটি বড় অংশ। গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়, বিরোধী রাজনৈতিক দলগুলো কোনো অনিয়মে নেই, এমনকি রাজপথে দৃশ্যমান কোনো আন্দোলনেও নেই, এই অবস্থায় গুম খুনে অংশ নিলে তারা জনপ্রতিরোধের সম্মুখীন হবে। গোয়েন্দা রিপোর্টে উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে, আইন শৃঙ্খলা বাহিনীর অনেক সদস্যের পরিবার থেকেও ভবিষ্যতে তাদের পরিবারের সদস্যদের নিরাপত্তা নিয়েও উদ্বেগ প্রকাশ করা হয়েছে।

এদিকে এই গোপন রিপোর্টটি ফাঁস হয়ে গেছে । রিপোর্টটি পৌঁছে গেছে একাধিক গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার হাতে। সরকারের কয়েকজন কর্মকর্তা এমনকি আওয়ামী লীগের কয়েকজন নেতা মন্ত্রীও এই রিপোর্টটি হাতে পেয়েছেন। রিপোর্টে সরকারের ভেতরের অনেক চাঞ্চল্যকর তথ্য উল্লেখ করা হয়েছে যা শেখ হাসিনার জন্য হতে বিপরীত হওয়ার উপক্রম হয়েছে। তাই কিভাবে এই রিপোর্টটি অনেকের হাতে পৌঁছে গেলো কিভাবে গোপন রিপোর্টটি ফাঁস হলো এনিয়ে সরকারের অভ্যন্তরে তোলপাড় চলছে। প্রাথমিক একটি তদন্ত রিপোর্টের সূত্র উল্লেখ করে একজন গোয়েন্দা কর্মকর্তা জানান, শেখ হাসিনার ব্যাংক ডাকাত সরকারের ভেতরের অতি বাম ধারার একটি অংশ শেখ হাসিনাকে চাপে রাখার জন্য নানারকম গোয়েন্দা তথ্য প্রকাশ করে দিচ্ছে।

এদিকে শেখ হাসিনার ঘনিষ্ঠ একটি সূত্র উদ্বেগ প্রকাশ করে বলেছে, দেশের বিভিন্ন ইস্যুতে সরকারের কাছে গোয়েন্দাদের পাঠানো গোপন তথ্য আর গোপন থাকছে না। সরকারের সংশ্লিষ্ট দপ্তরে সেসব তথ্য পৌঁছানোর আগেই তা ফাঁস হয়ে যাচ্ছে। এ নিয়ে বিভিন্ন গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা ও বেসামরিক প্রশাসনের মধ্যে দেখা দিয়েছে বিরোধ; তৈরি হয়েছে আন্তদাপ্তরিক বিরোধও। এ বিষয়ে সতর্ক থাকতে সচিবদের নির্দেশনা দিয়ে চিঠি পাঠানো হয়েছে মন্ত্রিপরিষদ বিভাগ থেকে।

চিঠি পাঠানোর কথা স্বীকার করে মন্ত্রিপরিষদ সচিব মোহাম্মদ শফিউল আলম এনটিভি অনলাইনকে বলেছেন, এই চিঠিতে বিভিন্ন মন্ত্রণালয় ও সচিবদের মাধ্যমে দপ্তরগুলোকে এ বিষয়ে সচেতন ও সতর্ক থাকার জন্য বলা হয়েছে।
সচিবদের উদ্দেশে লেখা চিঠিতে বলা হয়েছে, ‘আপনি নিশ্চয় অবগত আছেন যে ডাইরেক্টর জেনারেল অব ফোর্সেস ইনটেলিজেন্স (ডিজিএফআই), জাতীয় নিরাপত্তা গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসহ (এনএসআই) অন্যান্য গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা রাষ্ট্রীয় নিরাপত্তা ও গোয়েন্দাকার্যে নিয়োজিত থেকে অত্যন্ত গোপনীয়তার সঙ্গে অর্পিত দায়িত্ব পালন করে থাকে।

গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা কর্তৃক সরবরাহকৃত তথ্য দেশ পরিচালনায় নীতি- নির্ধারণী পর্যায়ে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা পালন করে। এই সকল অতি গোপনীয় তথ্য সিলগালাকৃত খামে সংশ্লিষ্ট কর্তৃপক্ষ বরাবর প্রেরণ করা হয় যাতে উক্তরূপ তথ্য যথাযথ কর্তৃপক্ষ ব্যতিরেকে অন্য কারো কাছে প্রকাশিত না হয়।’

বিভিন্ন গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার সঙ্গে বেসামরিক প্রশাসনের সম্পর্কের অবনতির বিবরণ দিয়ে মোহাম্মদ শফিউল আলমের সই করা এই চিঠিতে আরো বলা হয়েছে, ‘সম্প্রতি মহাপরিচালক, ডিজিএফআই কর্তৃক প্রেরিত আধা-সরকারি পত্র মারফত জানা যায় যে, গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার তথ্যের গোপনীয়তা অনেক সময় রক্ষিত হচ্ছে না। কোনো কোনো ক্ষেত্রে সংশ্লিষ্ট গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রতিবেদনের বরাতসূত্র উল্লেখ করা হয়, এমনকি উক্তরূপ প্রতিবেদনের ছায়ালিপিও কার্যার্থে সরবরাহ করা হয়- যা অনাকাঙ্ক্ষিত।

এই ধরনের কাজের ফলে সরকারি বিভিন্ন সংস্থার সঙ্গে গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসমূহের সম্পর্কের অবনতি ঘটছে এবং মাঠপর্যায়ে গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাসমূহের কাজে বিঘ্ন সৃষ্ট হচ্ছে।’

মন্ত্রণালয়, বিভাগ ও অন্যান্য দপ্তরগুলোকে সতর্কতা অবলম্বনের নির্দেশনা দিয়ে চিঠিতে বলা হয়েছে, ‘আপনার মন্ত্রণালয় ও বিভাগ ও আওতাধীন দপ্তর/সংস্থায় উল্লেখিত বিষয়টির গুরুত্ব অনুধাবন করে যে কোনো গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার গোপনীয় প্রতিবেদন অত্যন্ত সতর্কতার সঙ্গে যথাযথ পদ্ধতি অনুসরণপূর্বক যথাযথ কার্যক্রম গ্রহণে আপনার ব্যক্তিগত উদ্যোগ প্রত্যাশা করছি’।*
http://dailybdtimes.com/2017/06/06/4643/

*খুব সম্ভবত রিপোর্টটি সঠিক। 
এর আগেও এমন হয়েছিল। সেগুলোও সঠিক ছিল।*


----------



## bluesky

I am not willing to believe in the DGFI report and its election forecast. I have reason to believe the report was compiled at the urge of AL itself and was then deliberately divulged to keep BNP off guard and complacent. 

People have seen many such tricks by the AL before and during the last election. The report will keep BNP top leadership busy in holding internal meetings, and as usual various opinions will be expressed by the top leaders. This will keep them busy for a few months at the top instead of organizing at the grass root level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*List of MP'S From Awami League those mat not get Nominations.*
*আ. লীগের যেসব এমপি মনোনয়ন পাচ্ছেন না (তালিকাসহ)*
জুন ৭, ২০১৭, June 07,2017





*উৎপল দাস।।*

আগামী একাদশ জাতীয় নির্বাচনের প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে রেখেছে ক্ষমতাসীন দল আওয়ামী লীগ। নির্বাচন নির্ধারিত সময়ের কয়েকমাস আগেই হতে পারে বলে দলটির হাইকমান্ড নিশ্চিতও করেছেন। আগামী নির্বাচনে জয়ী হতে আওয়ামী লীগের পক্ষ থেকে সব ধরণের প্রস্তুতি নিয়ে কাজ শুরু করা হয়েছে।* এমনকি দলের সভানেত্রী ও প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা ‍গুরুত্বপূর্ণ জেলাগুলোতে সফর শুরু করেছেন। তবে আগামী একাদশ নির্বাচনে আওয়ামী লীগের মনোনয়ন বঞ্চিত হতে পারেন বর্তমান দশম সংসদের সরকারদলীয় কমপক্ষে ৮০ জন এমপি। গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা ও আওয়ামী লীগের নির্বাচনী বোর্ড সূত্রে এ বিষয়টি নিশ্চিত হওয়া গেছে।

নির্বাচনী প্রচারণার অংশ হিসাবেই শেখ হাসিনা আগামী ৪ মাস ব্যস্ত থাকবেন বলেও জানা গেছে। *এছাড়া দলের সাধারণ সম্পাদকও বিবাদমান জেলাগুলোর তৃণমূলকে সংগঠিত কাজ শুরু করেছেন। তবে আগামী নির্বাচনে আওয়ামী লীগের নির্বাচনী মনোনয়ন পেতে ইতিমধ্যেই তোড়জোড় শুরু করেছেন কেন্দ্র থেকে শুরু করে জেলা ও উপজেলা পর্যায়ের বিভিন্ন শ্রেণীর নেতারা। প্রার্থী বাছাইয়ের কাজও শুরু করেছে আওয়ামী লীগের নির্বাচনী বোর্ড।

*আওয়ামী লীগের নির্ভরযোগ্য সূত্র জানিয়েছে, দলের বর্তমান সংসদের কমপক্ষে ৮০ জন সদস্য মনোনয়ন লাভে ব্যর্থ হতে পারেন। আওয়ামী লীগের সভানেত্রী ও প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা জাতীয় নির্বাচনকে সামনে রেখে যে দ্বিতীয় পর্যায়ের মাঠ জরিপ শুরু করেছেন, সেখানে বিভিন্ন গোয়েন্দা সংস্থার প্রতিবেদনে হেভিওয়েট প্রার্থীসহ শতাধিক জনের নামে নানা অভিযোগ উঠে আসছে।* যারা আগামী নির্বাচনে মনোনয়ন থেকে বঞ্চিত হতে পারেন তাদের মধ্যে অনেকেই বয়সের কারণে বাদ পড়বেন। এছাড়া অনেকের বিরুদ্ধে দুর্নীতির অভিযোগ রয়েছে। তৃণমূল বিচ্ছিন্নতা এবং বিনাভোটে এমপি হয়েও নিজের অবস্থান তৈরি করতে না পারা অনেক এমপিই বাদ পড়ার তালিকাতে আছেন।

*যাদের মনোনয়ন ঝুঁকিতে রয়েছে তাদের তালিকাটি পূর্বপশ্চিমবিডি.নিউজের হাতে এসেছে। তাদের মধ্যে রয়েছেন: শিবলী সাদিক (দিনাজপুর-৬), আফতাব উদ্দিন সরকার (নীলফামারী-১), নুরুজ্জামান আহমেদ (লালমনিরহাট-২), মাহবুব আরা গিনি (গাইবান্ধা-২). ড. ইউনূস আলী সরকার (গাইবান্ধা-৩), হাবিবুর রহমান (বগুড়া-৫), এমাজ উদ্দিন প্রমাণিক (নওগা-৪), ইঞ্জিনিয়ার এনামুল হক (রাজশাহী-৪), আব্দুল মজিদ মণ্ডল (সিরাজগঞ্জ-৬), শামসুল হক টুকু (পাবনা-১), ফরহাদ হোসেন (মেহেরপুর-১), আব্দুর রউফ (কুষ্টিয়া-৪), সোলায়মান হক জোয়ার্দার সেলুন (চুয়াডাঙ্গা-১), ইসমত আরা সাদিক (যশোর-৬), এটিএম আব্দুল ওয়াহাব (মাগুরা-১), মীর শওকত আলী বাদশা (বাগেরহাট-২), বেগম মন্নুজান সুফিয়ান (খুলনা-৩), নারায়ণ চন্দ্র চন্দ (খুলনা-৫), আফম রুহুল হক (সাতক্ষীরা-৩), শওকত হাসানুর রহমান রিমন (বরগুণা-২), এ কে এম এ আওয়াল (সাইদুর রহমান) (পিরোজপুর-১) মাহবুবুর রহমান (পটুয়াখালী-৪), তালকুদার মোহাম্মদ ইউনূস (বরিশাল-২), বজলুল হক হারুন (ঝালকাঠি-১), আমানুর রহমান রানা (টাঙ্গাইল-৩), খন্দকার আব্দুল বাতেন (টাঙ্গাইল-৬), আবুল কালাম আজাদ (জামালপুর-১), রেজাউল করিম হীরা (জামালপুর-৫), এ কে এম ফজলুল হক (শেরপুর-৩), মোসলেম উদ্দিন (ময়মনসিংহ-৬), রেবেকা মমিন (নেত্রকোণা-৪), জাহিদ মালেকী (মানিকগঞ্জ-৩), সুকুমার রঞ্জন ঘোষ (মুন্সিগঞ্জ-১), হাবিবুর রহমান মোল্লা (ঢাকা-৫), কামাল আহমেদ মজুমদার (ঢাকা-১৫), ইলিয়াস মোল্লা (ঢাকা-১৬), রাজি উদ্দিন আহমেদ রাজু (নরসিংদী-৫), কাজী কেরামত আলী (রাজাবড়ী-১), সৈয়দা সাজেদা চৌধুরী (ফরিদপুর-২), কর্ণেল (অব.) শওকত আলী (শরিয়তপুর-২), মোয়াজ্জেম হোসেন রতন (সুনামগঞ্জ-১), আবুল মাল আবদুল মুহিত (সিলেট-১), সাহাব উদ্দিন (মৌলভীবাজার-১), আবদুল মজিদ খান (হবিগঞ্জ-২), মো. ছায়েদুল হক (বি.বাড়িয়া-১), ফায়জুর রহমান (বি.বাড়িযা-৫), একেএম বাহাউদ্দিন(কুমিল্লা-৬), অধ্যাপক আলী আশরাফ (কুমিল্লা-৭), মেজর (অব.) রফিকুল ইসলাম (চাঁদপুর-৫), রহিম উল্লাহ (ফেণী-৩), আয়েশা ফেরদৌস (নোয়াখালী-৬), মো. আবদুল্লাহ (লক্ষীপুর-৪), ইঞ্জিনিয়ার মোশাররফ হোসেন (চট্টগ্রাম-১), আফসারুল আমীন (চট্টগ্রাম-১০), এম এ লতিফ (চট্টগ্রাম-১১), আব্দুর রহমান বদি (কক্সবাজার-৪)।*

ইউডি/
http://purboposhchimbd.news/2017/06/07/আ-লীগের-যেসব-এমপি-মনোনয়ন-প/



bluesky said:


> I am not willing to believe in the DGFI report and its election forecast. I have reason to believe the report was compiled at the urge of AL itself and was then deliberately divulged to keep BNP off guard and complacent.
> 
> People have seen many such tricks by the AL before and during the last election. The report will keep BNP top leadership busy in holding internal meetings, and as usual various opinions will be expressed by the top leaders. This will keep them busy for a few months at the top instead of organizing at the grass root level.


Could be so,however, the report was definitely prepared under the direct orders of the PM, may also serve as an early indicator for BAL, there definitely will be several other independent surveys undertaken, secretly by other Int agencies and trusted teams and directly supervised by SHK herself, if I understand the game well,by now, simultaneously also aimed at keeping BNP confused and complacent. One of the many tricks from the hat. Domestic Politics, in our region is really a dirty game.


----------



## bluesky

Flexible mind and not stubbornness is a good character of a person. It is more so, if he/she is a political personality. BKZ is stubborn and she earned a useless title, "Aposhhin Netri" by deed of her stubbornness. One example before the January, 2015 election. SHW phoned her and claimed she had called her the day before, but unfortunately BKZ did not receive it or call her back. 

It was an intentional and false statement by SHW and was a part of trickery. This made the Aposhhin very angry and the dialogue bore no positive results. This is what SHW wanted and foresaw. People saw that SHW is sincere and BKZ is not. I have observed many other such things until the election was over. One may be the stupid decision of not having the courtesy of meeting the Indian President when he was in Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

BANGLAR BIR said:


> যাদের মনোনয়ন ঝুঁকিতে রয়েছে তাদের তালিকাটি পূর্বপশ্চিমবিডি.নিউজের হাতে এসেছে। তাদের মধ্যে রয়েছেন: শিবলী সাদিক (দিনাজপুর-৬), আফতাব উদ্দিন সরকার (নীলফামারী-১), নুরুজ্জামান আহমেদ (লালমনিরহাট-২), মাহবুব আরা গিনি (গাইবান্ধা-২). ড. ইউনূস আলী সরকার (গাইবান্ধা-৩), হাবিবুর রহমান (বগুড়া-৫), এমাজ উদ্দিন প্রমাণিক (নওগা-৪), ইঞ্জিনিয়ার এনামুল হক (রাজশাহী-৪), আব্দুল মজিদ মণ্ডল (সিরাজগঞ্জ-৬), শামসুল হক টুকু (পাবনা-১), ফরহাদ হোসেন (মেহেরপুর-১), আব্দুর রউফ (কুষ্টিয়া-৪), সোলায়মান হক জোয়ার্দার সেলুন (চুয়াডাঙ্গা-১), ইসমত আরা সাদিক (যশোর-৬), এটিএম আব্দুল ওয়াহাব (মাগুরা-১), মীর শওকত আলী বাদশা (বাগেরহাট-২), বেগম মন্নুজান সুফিয়ান (খুলনা-৩), নারায়ণ চন্দ্র চন্দ (খুলনা-৫), আফম রুহুল হক (সাতক্ষীরা-৩), শওকত হাসানুর রহমান রিমন (বরগুণা-২), এ কে এম এ আওয়াল (সাইদুর রহমান) (পিরোজপুর-১) মাহবুবুর রহমান (পটুয়াখালী-৪), তালকুদার মোহাম্মদ ইউনূস (বরিশাল-২), বজলুল হক হারুন (ঝালকাঠি-১), আমানুর রহমান রানা (টাঙ্গাইল-৩), খন্দকার আব্দুল বাতেন (টাঙ্গাইল-৬), আবুল কালাম আজাদ (জামালপুর-১), রেজাউল করিম হীরা (জামালপুর-৫), এ কে এম ফজলুল হক (শেরপুর-৩), মোসলেম উদ্দিন (ময়মনসিংহ-৬), রেবেকা মমিন (নেত্রকোণা-৪), জাহিদ মালেকী (মানিকগঞ্জ-৩), সুকুমার রঞ্জন ঘোষ (মুন্সিগঞ্জ-১), হাবিবুর রহমান মোল্লা (ঢাকা-৫), কামাল আহমেদ মজুমদার (ঢাকা-১৫), ইলিয়াস মোল্লা (ঢাকা-১৬), রাজি উদ্দিন আহমেদ রাজু (নরসিংদী-৫), কাজী কেরামত আলী (রাজাবড়ী-১), সৈয়দা সাজেদা চৌধুরী (ফরিদপুর-২), কর্ণেল (অব.) শওকত আলী (শরিয়তপুর-২), মোয়াজ্জেম হোসেন রতন (সুনামগঞ্জ-১), আবুল মাল আবদুল মুহিত (সিলেট-১), সাহাব উদ্দিন (মৌলভীবাজার-১), আবদুল মজিদ খান (হবিগঞ্জ-২), মো. ছায়েদুল হক (বি.বাড়িয়া-১), ফায়জুর রহমান (বি.বাড়িযা-৫), একেএম বাহাউদ্দিন(কুমিল্লা-৬), অধ্যাপক আলী আশরাফ (কুমিল্লা-৭), মেজর (অব.) রফিকুল ইসলাম (চাঁদপুর-৫), রহিম উল্লাহ (ফেণী-৩), আয়েশা ফেরদৌস (নোয়াখালী-৬), মো. আবদুল্লাহ (লক্ষীপুর-৪), ইঞ্জিনিয়ার মোশাররফ হোসেন (চট্টগ্রাম-১), আফসারুল আমীন (চট্টগ্রাম-১০), এম এ লতিফ (চট্টগ্রাম-১১), আব্দুর রহমান বদি (কক্সবাজার-৪)।



All these AL dignitaries have been busy in bullying the public and earning two paisa by doing unlawful business. So, a fare election is a necessity all the time to pull out these political weeds who belong to many of the political parties of the country, except, perhaps Jamaat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

bluesky said:


> 09:16 PM, June 06, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:39 PM, June 06, 2017
> *Oppressors to be ousted in 2018: Khaleda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia on June 6, 2017 terms the current regime as “repressive” and vows that the repressors will be ousted from the country by the next year. Photo: TV grab
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia today termed the current regime as “repressive” and vowed that the oppressors will be ousted from the country by the next year.
> 
> “We believe that the 2018 will be the year of people and the repressors will be ousted from the country,” Khaleda said while addressing an iftar party hosted by Liberal Democratic Party at Ladies Club in Dhaka this afternoon.
> 
> The BNP chief also came down heavily on the government for its failure in controlling the country’s law and order and price hike of the daily essentials.
> 
> “The law and order situation is deteriorating significantly while the prices of the daily essentials are continuously shooting up,” the former premier said.
> 
> Khaleda said the government has already pushed its hand in people’s pocket by hiking excise duty on bank account through the national budget for FY 2017-18.
> 
> The government has also increased power tariff when the entire country has plunged into darkness due to frequent load shedding.
> 
> Khaleda alleged that the 2016 was the year of bank robbery as the government looted a huge amount of money from Bangladesh Bank.
> 
> Money from different banks including Bangladesh Bank is being plundered everyday but nobody knows about the facts behind the plundering, she said.


----------



## Fledgingwings

Only if she becomes PM again which looks pretty much far from happening as long as Hasina is in charge.


----------



## bluesky

Fledgingwings said:


> Only if she becomes PM again which looks pretty much far from happening *as long as Hasina is in charge*.



May not be Hasina, but Khaleda herself is her own enemy. She is easy for manipulation by her adversaries, who deliberately forward wrong information that causes her guard down resulting in misunderstanding the situation around her.


----------



## TopCat

AL will come back with lanslide. Vote or no vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> AL will come back with lanslide. Vote or *no vote.*



Vote is no problem, but* no vote* is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 402804
> 
> View attachment 402805


I am loving these war of words between the two Secretaries General. I believe, this time AL will not go after stage-managed general election because the world will not again accept the results even with reluctance. The US Lady Ambassador has already talked against a managed election. Criticism on this matter by the world is most welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*অংশগ্রহণমূলক সংসদ নির্বাচন চায় বৃটেন*
রাজনীতি
৬ জুন ২০১৭





একাদশ জাতীয় সংসদ নির্বাচনে সব দলের অংশগ্রহণ চায় যুক্তরাজ্য। প্রধান নির্বাচন কমিশনার (সিইসি) কে এম নূরুল হুদার সঙ্গে বৈঠকে ব্রিটিশ হাইকমিশনার অ্যালিসন ব্লেক এ কথা জানান। আগারগাঁওয়ে প্রধান নির্বাচন কমিশনারের কার্যালয়ে মঙ্গলবার বেলা ১১টা ৫০ মিনিট থেকে ১২ টা ৫০ মিনিট পর্যন্ত ঘণ্টাব্যাপী এ বৈঠক হয়।

বৈঠক শেষে সাংবাদিকদের ব্রিফকালে অ্যালিসন ব্লেক বলেন, আমরা বাংলাদেশে অন্তর্ভূক্তিমূলক ও অংশগ্রহণমূলক নির্বাচন প্রক্রিয়া নিশ্চিত এবং যারা এ লক্ষ্যে কাজ করছে তাদেরকে সমর্থন জানাতে এসেছি। কমিশনের সঙ্গে ভালো আলোচনা হয়েছে। আগামী সংসদ নির্বাচনের রোডম্যাপ নিয়েও ফলপ্রসূ আলোচনা হয়েছে। এ সময় সাংবাদিকরা বিভিন্ন বিষয়ে ব্রিটিশ রাষ্ট্রদূতকে প্রশ্ন করতে গেলে তিনি তা এড়িয়ে যান।

পরে সিইসি ও ব্রিটিশ হাইকমিশনারের বৈঠক সম্পর্কে নির্বাচন কমিশন (ইসি) সচিব মোহাম্মদ আব্দুল্লাহ্ সাংবাদিকদের বলেন, হাইকমিশনার নতুন কমিশনকে অভিনন্দন জানিয়েছেন। সিইসি তাদের স্বাগত জানিয়েছেন। বৈঠকে রাষ্ট্রদূত প্রিভিয়াস নির্বাচনের কিছু নেগেটিভ কিছু দিক তুলে ধরেছেন।

বৈঠকে সিইসি বলেছেন, আগামী নির্বাচনে বড় চ্যালেঞ্জ হচ্ছে সব দলকে নির্বাচনে আনা এবং আইনশৃঙ্খলা পরিস্থিত স্বাভাবিক রেখে নির্বাচন সম্পন্ন করা। সংলাপের মাধ্যমে রাজনৈতিক দলের সঙ্গে কমিশনের যে দূরত্ব রয়েছে সেটি কমে আসবে এবং সবাই নির্বাচনে আসবে।

বৈঠকে ব্রিটিশ হাইকমিশনারের সঙ্গে আরো তিনজন প্রতিনিধি উপস্থিত ছিলেন। তারা হলেন হেড অব পলিটিক্যাল সেক্রেটারি আড্রিয়ান জনস, হেড অব গভর্নেন্স মিস আইসলিন বেকার ও পলিটিক্যাল অ্যানালিস্ট ইজাজুর রহমান। এ ছাড়া সিইসির সঙ্গে ইসি সচিব মোহাম্মদ আব্দুল্লাহ্ উপস্থিত ছিলেন।
http://dailybdtimes.com/2017/06/06/অংশগ্রহণমূলক-সংসদ-নির্বা/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

US and British govts have clearly expressed their opinions on the election and democracy. Democracy will fail if the AL govt disregards the public as well as foreign govt opinions in the next general election. The country will fall in chaos. I think, the US and UK are giving weight to the Election Commission so that the EC can withstand the AL pressure and keep its neutrality that will guarantee a fair election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Captain Marufur Rahman Raju. Retd 
পাপ চিরদিন চাপা থাকেনাঃ

দেখুন,২০১৩-১৪ এর উত্তাল সময়ে হাসিনার আওয়ামী লীগের কুকির্তির বয়ান তাদের নিজেদের মুখেই।এখন জনগনের কাছে পরিষ্কার হয়ে উঠছে আগুন সন্ত্রাস কারা করেছিলো ????




 https://www.facebook.com/




*


----------



## Zabaniyah

Liberal Democratic Party still exist? I am surprised.

The AL up till now had managed to satisfy all the major stakeholders. Namely BGB, Coast Guard, police, RAB and other civil defense services, big corporations (yes, there are people holding positions of power who do own big businesses or in favor of) and even apolitical mullahs chasing after rocks and statues  And finally, very importantly - Military - The one party Sheikh Mujib failed to satisfy which lead to his inevitable demise. Those parties have power. They got muscle. And always will. 

They weighed those factors carefully. Albeit, primitive. I guess that is what happens when people focus more on cultural rights rather than civic ones. Otherwise, people would just look after their own comfort zones like what is going on now. It appears that they forgot what they fought for. The 'Matrix Effect'.

So, what is the BNP's plan? I do not see any clue as to what their strategy is.

As far as the Bangladesh Bank heist goes, the NSA suspect North Korean involvement. Now just so we know, the North Koreans run several money laundering operations throughout South East Asia. So, it should come to no surprise. What is surprising is the passiveness on Bangladesh's part. The only thing they did was...whining...'give us back our money....somebody!'.... And now everyone had conveniently forgotten about it as if it never happened.

There is sufficient reason to believe that there were people within Bangladesh Bank involved in the heist. Governor Atiur never looted a single Cent throughout his tenure.

Bangladesh's politics is not like the 90's anymore. It's a whole different ball game altogether that'd require a brilliant strategy, mobilizing people (namely the middle class), a lot of networking and a lot of money. Is Khaleda game enough? I really doubt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*AL leaves EVM decision to EC, BNP wants ballots*
Bilkis Irani




File photo: EVM
*Two senior politicians of Awami League and BNP spoke at the Debate for Democracy*
Ruling Awami League (AL) has left it up to the Election Commission (EC) to decide on the use of Electronic Voting Machine (EVM) in the next general election, but Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) wants a continuation of the traditional ballot system.

Awami League presidium member Dr Md Abdur Razzak said: “The government wants all political parties to participate in the election. At the same time, it will not create any pressure on the EC over EVM.”

“We want the EC to use the latest technology. EVM will ensure fairness and transparency in voting,” the senior Awami League leader added.

But raising the objection about EVMs, BNP Standing Committee Member Abdul Moyeen Khan said, “People are afraid of EVM as it does not show vote counts to all. So the ballot box is a must to avoid rigging in the elections.”

“Besides, EVM machines are also at risk of hacking. But it is not only a question of hacking, we doubt the integrity and transparency of the people who will be involved in using the EVM machines,” he added.

The BNP leader also claimed it would violate human rights if the technology makes even a 1% mistake.

The two senior politicians made the remarks Saturday during the Debate for Democracy organised at FDC auditorium over the use of EVM in the next election.

Referring to the BNP’s demand for formation of a polls-time government, Abdur Razzak said BNP had not placed any outline yet for their proposed government.

“The government wants a participatory election. So all initiatives will be taken to make the next election participative,” Razzak said further.

He also added: “The Constitution of Bangladesh gives the maximum power to EC for taking all steps to hold fair elections. The EC needs to exercise this power.”

Meanwhile, Moeen Khan said, “The EC has not yet released the details to the political parties about the use of EVM. For this reason, nobody knows about the functionality of the machine, as well as its transparency and accountability.”

“Apart from EVM, there are other ways to make the election fair,” he continued. “That should be discussed, and also the effectiveness of other components should be ensured.”

Abdul Moeen further said: “If the franchise of the people is not fully exercised, then no development will be sustainable and as a consequence we will lose our dignity in front of the world.” “So it is necessary to ensure voting rights for the sake of development and democracy.”

Although the two leaders disagreed on different points, they expressed the same opinion about making the next election fair, acceptable and participatory.
The debate was presided over by Hasan Ahmed Chowdhury Kiran, Chairman, Debate for Democracy.

Hasan Ahmed Chowdhury Kiran said, “EVM is a good method for voting if there is no fraudulence.”

“The reason for discussion is whether the EVM machine will affect the results of the election, who will control the machine, what if it is hacked or any special microchips are used with the machine during polls-time.”

“The main two political parties, Awami League and BNP, should reach a consensus from their respective positions for the sake of national interest, so that no other election is held like 5 January in the country” Kiran further said.


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## Al-zakir

It


Loki said:


> Liberal Democratic Party still exist? I am surprised.
> 
> The AL up till now had managed to satisfy all the major stakeholders. Namely BGB, Coast Guard, police, RAB and other civil defense services, big corporations (yes, there are people holding positions of power who do own big businesses or in favor of) and even apolitical mullahs chasing after rocks and statues  And finally, very importantly - Military - The one party Sheikh Mujib failed to satisfy which lead to his inevitable demise. Those parties have power. They got muscle. And always will.
> 
> They weighed those factors carefully. Albeit, primitive. I guess that is what happens when people focus more on cultural rights rather than civic ones. Otherwise, people would just look after their own comfort zones like what is going on now. It appears that they forgot what they fought for. The 'Matrix Effect'.
> 
> So, what is the BNP's plan? I do not see any clue as to what their strategy is.
> 
> As far as the Bangladesh Bank heist goes, the NSA suspect North Korean involvement. Now just so we know, the North Koreans run several money laundering operations throughout South East Asia. So, it should come to no surprise. What is surprising is the passiveness on Bangladesh's part. The only thing they did was...whining...'give us back our money....somebody!'.... And now everyone had conveniently forgotten about it as if it never happened.
> 
> There is sufficient reason to believe that there were people within Bangladesh Bank involved in the heist. Governor Atiur never looted a single Cent throughout his tenure.
> 
> Bangladesh's politics is not like the 90's anymore. It's a whole different ball game altogether that'd require a brilliant strategy, mobilizing people (namely the middle class), a lot of networking and a lot of money. Is Khaleda game enough? I really doubt it.




There is a saying in Urdu: _Aag lagne par kunwan khodna (not doing the job on time)_. BNP had a lot time in their hand to get rid of Awami league but they didn't use their time wisely. BNP should have put all Awami leaders behind the bars for killing democracy after 71 but they didn't. As a result, now they are facing the extinction. 

Future is not known, anything can happen. BNP may or may not get another chance, only Allah knows, but one thing for certain, if Awami somehow loose grips on power, they will be extinct because Awami is not beloved by the mass general people. Awami league knows this fact very well, so they will not leave in peace. They will fight till they are drop dead.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 402952



Yeah, please dreaming. She has no intention to participate in poll under neutral CTG. She is standing by leaning on Gopali polices. If you have capacity to mobilize anti gopali polices in your side(I am sure not all polices are gopali) then do it otherwise please stop talking and retire form politics peacefully.


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> It
> 
> 
> 
> There is a saying in Urdu: _Aag lagne par kunwan khodna (not doing the job on time)_. BNP had a lot time in their hand to get rid of Awami league but they didn't use their time wisely. BNP should have put all Awami leaders behind the bars for killing democracy after 71 but they didn't. As a result, now they are facing the extinction.
> 
> Future is not known, anything can happen. BNP may or may not get another chance, only Allah knows, but one thing for certain, if Awami somehow loose grips on power, they will be extinct because Awami is not beloved by the mass general people. Awami league knows this fact very well, so they will not leave in peace. They will fight till they are drop dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, please dreaming. She has no intention to participate in poll under neutral CTG. She is standing by leaning on Gopali polices. If you have capacity to mobilize anti gopali polices in your side(I am sure not all polices are gopali) then do it otherwise please stop talking and retire form politics peacefully.


 
What AL and Dalals could do to BNP & JI walas, the proportionate but reverse couldn't be done by BNP & JI walas, IMHO since BD as geo-political entity wasn't as sovereign as East PAK, IMO too. U need to understand on why powerful Jamiders, Zealots of WB willingly let EB's inhabitants to conduct election in 1946 and 96% of the votes were let to caste on joining PAK's state first then on why East PAK's Congress Walas willingly die to join in AL at 1958 to take its charge from behind?


After 1965's war, why the then IB of IND became proactive in recruiting AL and Commies to lead the breakup of PAK' state? See, Indians had deep knowledge and understanding on socio-politico-religious-economics of current BD and they skillfully executed the plan for erosion of Muslim's power of current BD; After the 72-75's theiveries of BD, they knew that we had nothing left over, so created space for BNP Wala's to rule. And when the Macro economy got stable, democracy started to take root, time for their intervention arrived again to push us 50 years back. BTW, U would know how much of the damage caused by RAWAMYs after they left (If they actually leave by putting a fight against Indians at this time as my analysis indicates India doesn’t want too powerful Hasina leading BD either). So, we are like balloon to be on the air but not human to be on the ground or roaring fighter jets to be on the sky to Indians.


----------



## Banglar Bir




----------



## M_Saint

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 403083
> 
> View attachment 403084


Lying is sin to morals but art to RAWAMYs as they think backing it up by power is even bigger art to get away but they infect live in the past century since alternate Media is active and divulge their crimes clearly. BTW, BNP, JI walas didn't kill people in daylight by Lathi-Baita but RAWAMYs did, so case closed on who created the 1/11's background.


----------



## Shane

From an outsiders perspective, i would like to ask the Bangladeshi members here that how much of an issue is outside interference, if at all, by neighbors like India or China, in Bangladeshi elections, in the from of financial assistance or funding? 

Are there any cases in your courts like the one we have here in Pakistan against foreign funding?


----------



## That Guy

Don't worry, India will make sure that Hasina wins the elections again.


----------



## M_Saint

Shane said:


> From an outsiders perspective, i would like to ask the Bangladeshi members here that how much of an issue is outside interference, if at all, by neighbors like India or China, in Bangladeshi elections, in the from of financial assistance or funding?
> 
> Are there any cases in your courts like the one we have here in Pakistan against foreign funding?


OK, BD was given birth by the outsider and the same one roughly surrounded it from 3 out of 4 sides. The expansionist outsider never let it grip go from BD's socio-politico and economic corridors that happened to be No.1 security's breaching scheme. And there was no real election since DEC.2001 as the outsider wanted selection to select their chosen ones for further exploitation.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

08:34 PM, June 12, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 08:39 PM, June 12, 2017

*Customs seizes model Jakia Moon's Porsche car*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2017-06-12 19:59:28.0 BdST Updated: 2017-06-12 20:30:11.0 BdST








The combination of photos of model Jakia Moon and her car, uploaded by customs on its Facebook page.
*The customs seized a Porsche car used by Jakia Moon and fined the model Tk 150,000 for dodging duty.*

Customs detectives seized the car with a British number-plate from the parking space of a house in Gulshan, the Customs Intelligence and Investigation Directorate said in a statement on Monday.

A British citizen, Afzal Ali, imported the car worth around Tk 30 million from the UK under 'Carnet de Passage' facility.

Tourists can enter Bangladesh with their cars without paying duty under the ‘Carnet de Passage’ facility, but the duty has to be paid if the car is not taken out of the country after the time for the facility expires.

The customs said Moon was using the car after it was handed over without paying around Tk 22.7 million duty following the rules.

The Dhaka Custom House ordered the seizure and the fine after an investigation by the CIID detectives.

The CIID plans to open a case over the import of the car, according to the statement.

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2017/06/12/customs-seizes-model-jakia-moon-s-porsche-car

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

I wish customs go easy with this beauty.After all she is still young and naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastBengalPro

Doyalbaba said:


> I wish customs go easy with this beauty.After all she is still young and naive.



If I dont get her then no way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aazee

All customs are allow on everyone. We are not taking it seriously.


----------



## Arthur

Doyalbaba said:


> I wish customs go easy with this beauty.After all she is still young and naive.


I wish customs office go easy on the car! pure beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*




যে বিভীষিকার জন্ম আপনারা দিয়েছেন, সমগ্র বাংলাদেশকে করেছেন বধ্যভূমি__তার তো কিছু জের হতেই পারে, নাকি ওকা সাহেব? খুন গুম লুটপাটের বিচার কি হবে না? নিশ্চয় হবে।*


----------



## Al-zakir

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> যে বিভীষিকার জন্ম আপনারা দিয়েছেন, সমগ্র বাংলাদেশকে করেছেন বধ্যভূমি__তার তো কিছু জের হতেই পারে, নাকি ওকা সাহেব? খুন গুম লুটপাটের বিচার কি হবে না? নিশ্চয় হবে।*




kuttar lakan maira tor baaper bari bharat te tor cheeta fataiya dibo BNP walara. Soboor kar haramkoor haramzada. Haq will replace baatil soon Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> kuttar lakan maira tor baaper bari bharat te tor cheeta fataiya dibo BNP walara. Soboor kar haramkoor haramzada. Haq will replace baatil soon Inshallah.


He is testing BNP, JI Walas reaction by such comments to preempt the upcoming retribution but it's the public that would act with depleted BNP, JI Walas in future, IMHO. If merciful Almighty forgives us from RAWAMY's Ajab then patriotic BDeshis will be willing to eat grass to have impregnable security of BD's inhabitants just to free us up from snobbish Cow-piss drinkers and their Dalals. Although it would be a daunting task, there wouldn't be any other alternative for true freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

i am not worried about her i dont care 
i am worried about the porsche


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> It
> 
> There is a saying in Urdu: _Aag lagne par kunwan khodna (not doing the job on time)_. BNP had a lot time in their hand to get rid of Awami league but they didn't use their time wisely. BNP should have put all Awami leaders behind the bars for killing democracy after 71 but they didn't. As a result, now they are facing the extinction.
> 
> Future is not known, anything can happen. BNP may or may not get another chance, only Allah knows, but one thing for certain, if Awami somehow loose grips on power, they will be extinct because Awami is not beloved by the mass general people. Awami league knows this fact very well, so they will not leave in peace. They will fight till they are drop dead.



Well, that is because there was some form democracy back then. There was such a thing called free media too. 

If the BNP-JI had done what the AL are doing now, I'm pretty sure they'd catch hell for it. They always did for some reason. Not to mention the English-language dailies who had more 'liberal' views, and at times radical. These were read by foreigners too. The presence of JI somewhat infuriated outsiders to such an extent that it made them callous.....especially in light of the post-9/11 era. This shows the level of support and money behind the AL. They took advantage of the global situation. 

If it happens....with both the BNP and AL gone, it would surely impact the economy negatively. A military-backed CTG would come after, but how credible would they be? The military had already been compromised. And with a power vacuum, things become very unpredictable and difficult to control. 



M_Saint said:


> What AL and Dalals could do to BNP & JI walas, the proportionate but reverse couldn't be done by BNP & JI walas, IMHO since BD as geo-political entity wasn't as sovereign as East PAK, IMO too. U need to understand on why powerful Jamiders, Zealots of WB willingly let EB's inhabitants to conduct election in 1946 and 96% of the votes were let to caste on joining PAK's state first then on why East PAK's Congress Walas willingly die to join in AL at 1958 to take its charge from behind?
> 
> After 1965's war, why the then IB of IND became proactive in recruiting AL and Commies to lead the breakup of PAK' state? See, Indians had deep knowledge and understanding on socio-politico-religious-economics of current BD and they skillfully executed the plan for erosion of Muslim's power of current BD; After the 72-75's theiveries of BD, they knew that we had nothing left over, so created space for BNP Wala's to rule. And when the Macro economy got stable, democracy started to take root, time for their intervention arrived again to push us 50 years back. BTW, U would know how much of the damage caused by RAWAMYs after they left (If they actually leave by putting a fight against Indians at this time as my analysis indicates India doesn’t want too powerful Hasina leading BD either). So, we are like balloon to be on the air but not human to be on the ground or roaring fighter jets to be on the sky to Indians.



Sounds a tad bit far-fetched, but very interesting nonetheless... 



M_Saint said:


> He is testing BNP, JI Walas reaction by such comments to preempt the upcoming retribution but it's the public that would act with depleted BNP, JI Walas in future, IMHO. If merciful Almighty forgives us from RAWAMY's Ajab then patriotic BDeshis will be willing to eat grass to have impregnable security of BD's inhabitants just to free us up from snobbish Cow-piss drinkers and their Dalals. Although it would be a daunting task, there wouldn't be any other alternative for true freedom.



I just heard that the proposed source tax law from people's savings accounts will not be implemented due to objections from various trade bodies and of-course, financial institutions. Same for the proposed VAT law for education not long ago. Goes to show that people can give the regime a run for their money. 

I would say that the common problem with Bangladeshis is that they cannot unite behind a purpose. And even if they do, they cannot do so consistently. The purpose hence just falls apart. The Shahbagh fiasco of 2013 is a classic example. A movement lead by blind people. Bangladeshis lack a common political science within them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

bdslph said:


> i am not worried about her i dont care
> i am worried about the porsche


Where exactly in our existing roads will you drive this Porsche? Do we have any Autobahns or even a decent motorway even like M-25 ,forget about about German Highways, A waste of money, just to show off, competing with the Rickshaws and rickety public buses.


----------



## Nilgiri

M_Saint said:


> What AL and Dalals could do to BNP & JI walas, the proportionate but reverse couldn't be done by BNP & JI walas, IMHO since BD as geo-political entity wasn't as sovereign as East PAK, IMO too. U need to understand on why powerful Jamiders, Zealots of WB willingly let EB's inhabitants to conduct election in 1946 and 96% of the votes were let to caste on joining PAK's state first then on why East PAK's Congress Walas willingly die to join in AL at 1958 to take its charge from behind?
> 
> 
> After 1965's war, why the then IB of IND became proactive in recruiting AL and Commies to lead the breakup of PAK' state? See, Indians had deep knowledge and understanding on socio-politico-religious-economics of current BD and they skillfully executed the plan for erosion of Muslim's power of current BD; After the 72-75's theiveries of BD, they knew that we had nothing left over, so created space for BNP Wala's to rule. And when the Macro economy got stable, democracy started to take root, time for their intervention arrived again to push us 50 years back. BTW, U would know how much of the damage caused by RAWAMYs after they left (If they actually leave by putting a fight against Indians at this time as my analysis indicates India doesn’t want too powerful Hasina leading BD either). So, we are like balloon to be on the air but not human to be on the ground or roaring fighter jets to be on the sky to Indians.



 Loving the butthurt. Its good you understood the magnitude of your defeat. More to come. Yes it can and will get worse.

Hope you get triggered and try something to make our job even easier.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*50 AL MPs under the scanner*
Abu Hayat Mahmud
Published at 01:41 AM June 21, 2017





*Sources said most of the popular Awami League leaders who won in their constituencies in 2014 would get party tickets for 2019*
The Awami League has started its groundwork for the 11th general elections in 2019, and the nation might see an unprecedented set of changes in the party nominations as a number of existing lawmakers are likely to be replaced by young and new faces.

The ruling party has also started to make preparations to avert pre-election violence, much like the attacks by the BNP-led 20-party alliance before the 10th general polls on January 5, 2014, party insiders told the Dhaka Tribune.

Awami League President and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already instructed the existing lawmakers and grassroots leaders to resolve their internal conflicts and prepare for the upcoming polls by highlighting the progress the country has made during the last and current terms of her government, they added.

Referring to the satisfactory performance shown by the young Awami League lawmakers in the 10th parliament, the party chief also announced that more young and dynamic candidates would get the final tickets to take part in the 2019 elections.

Sources said at least 40-50 existing lawmakers would be dropped from the nomination process due to their controversial activities, unsatisfactory performances and lack of communication with grassroots leaders.

Besides, these ruling party lawmakers and their near and dears ones have tarnished the government’s reputation, the sources added.





With the next general elections more than one and a half years away, the Awami League has already started its preparations at the grassroots level, and the MPs are under strict scrutiny as the party plans to weed out the incompetent lawmakers and bring in younger, dynamic leaders to win the polls *Dhaka tribune*

*AL’s strategy to weed out the chaff*

When contacted, Awami League Presidium Member Lt Col (retd) Muhammad Faruk Khan told the Dhaka Tribune that their party had yet to finalise the contenders for the 2019 polls.

“The party survey is underway to evaluate the performances of the existing lawmakers. Party chief Sheikh Hasina will finally distribute the tickets based on the survey results,” said the former commerce minister, referring to Hasina’s statement in the party’s last parliamentary meeting.

“It is very simple; the lawmakers who have performed well will get party nomination again, and the leaders whose performances have not been satisfactory will be dropped,” Faruk added.

A member of Awami League’s advisory committee, requesting anonymity, said the party is taking the next elections quite seriously as their largest opposition, BNP, appears to be planning to participate in the election under any government, even though BNP leaders have been demanding for a neutral election-time government.

“The party chief has been keeping a close eye on the lawmakers and grassroots leaders with a view to extracting the best young and dynamic candidates for the elections,” he added.

At the last parliamentary party meeting of the Awami League held at Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban, Hasina warned the inactive and unpopular lawmakers that they would not get tickets to the 11th parliamentary polls, sources said.

Based on various reports of intelligence agencies, the party chief has apparently made a list of the lawmakers who will be dropped from the nomination process, they added.

A party inspection team and an intelligence agency are always monitoring the activities of existing lawmakers, and the prime minister has also instructed them to provide reports in every six months.

Based on the reports, she also instructed the inspection team to search alternative potential candidates for around 50 constituencies.

Sources said most of the popular Awami League leaders who won in their constituencies in 2014 would get party tickets for 2019.

Seeking anonymity, an Awami League presidium member said a number of the young leaders who got the nominations and won in the last elections have performed so well that their chances of getting nominations again are high.

He further said most of the changes will occur in the constituencies that are primarily known for being strongholds of BNP and Jamaat.

“A good number of former student leaders of Bangladesh Chhatra League may get nominations in those constituencies,” he added.

Abdur Razzak, another presidium member, said honesty, popularity, educational background and interaction with the grassroots leaders would be considered as the criteria during the selection of the candidates.

*The lawmakers who are at risk*

One of the Awami League lawmakers who are likely to be dropped from the nomination process is Bazlul Haque Haroon, member of parliament (MP) from Jhalakathi 1 constituency, as local grassroots leaders complained that he never maintained any contact with them, but had good connection with the local Jamaat-e-Islami leaders.

Bazlul is also the president of Awami League’s Rajapur upazila unit and owns the Raintree Hotel in Banani, Dhaka where two university students were raped on March 28.

There are also allegations that Bazlul, who the local leaders claim joined the party in 2000, took huge amounts of money in bribe to appoint teachers in the educational institutions in his constituency.

The local leaders threatened to leave the party if Bazlul’s nomination is not cancelled in the next elections.

Engineer Enamul Haque, lawmaker from Rajshahi 4 constituency, may also lose his nomination due to a case filed by the Anti-Corruption Commission (ACC) for illegally accumulating wealth and threatening an ACC official.

There are other corruption allegations against him as well: his real estate company ENA Properties failed to develop a housing project in Uttara under the Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (Rajuk) while he allegedly took money from this project using his position in the government.

Cox’s Bazar 4 MP Abdur Rahman Bodi is also on the list for his illegal activities, mostly for being convicted in a case filed by the ACC for accumulating illegal wealth worth around Tk10.79 crore.

Md Golam Rabbani, MP from Chapainawabganj 1 constituency, has allegedly been sheltering armed goons instead of cooperating with the law enforcement agencies, sources said.

Muhammad Golam Mostofa Biswas from Chapainawabganj 2, Md Abdul Wadud from Chapainawabganj 3, Sheikh Afil Uddin from Jessore 1 and Ranjit Kumar Roy from Jessore 4 have been accused of not maintaining connection with their constituency and local leaders, and using their positions for personal gains as well as to aid their relatives.

Nizam Uddin Hazari from Feni 2, AKM Awal from Pirojpur 1, MA Latif from Chittagong 11, Mustafizur Rahman from Chittagong 16, Md Uddin Elias Molah from Dhaka 16, Dr Md Enamur Rahman from Dhaka 19, Narayan Chandra Chanda from Khulna 5, Sheikh Md Nurul Haque from Khulna 6, Shawkat Hasanur Rahman Rimon from Barguna 2, Amanur Rahman Khan Rana from Tangail 3, Mahmud Us Samad Chowdhury Kayes from Sylhet 3, Imran Ahmad from Sylhet 4, and Mohammad Dobirul Islam from Thakurgaon 2 are likely to lose party nominations for the upcoming polls, as well as a number of lawmakers in Barisal, Bhola, Patuakhali, Satkhira, Jhenaidah, Chuadanga, Faridpur, Munshiganj, Narsingdi, Narayanganj, Mymenshingh, Sunamganj, Chandpur, Noakhali, Lakshmipur, Comilla, Brahmanbaria, Gaibandha, Rangpur, Bogra, Jamalpur and Pabna, the sources said.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/politics/2017/06/21/50-al-mps-scanner/


----------



## Bilal9

Comillaboy said:


> If I dont get her then no way



Ramzan mashey ki shuru korla tomra, ha? 

Anyways this is past iftar - and Jakia Moon can't hold a candle over our new hoori, Nila......take a look,

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladeshi-fashion.389286/page-116#post-9576870

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*GP, SAMSUNG BRING GALAXY S8 AND S8+ IN BANGLADESH*
by Staff Reporter - April 11, 2017 







Samsung Mobile Bangladesh, in association with telecom service provider Grameenphone unboxed the Galaxy S8 and S8+ in the Bangladesh Market.

The Bangladesh launch precedes that of other markets in South Asia, including India.

The newest additions to the Galaxy flagship devices, Samsung Galaxy S8 and S8+ were revealed at an event at GP House where Samsung and Grameenphone announced the Pre-order offer for the devices.

Present at the launching ceremony were Yasir Azman, CMO, Sarder Showkat Ali, General Manager, IoT, M4D & Device of Grameenphone, from Samsung Mr Seungwon Youn, Managing Director, Samsung Electronics Bangladesh, Mr. Young-Woo Lee, General Manager, Samsung Electronics, Bangladesh, Mr. Muyeedur Rahman, Head of Mobile, Samsung Electronics Bangladesh, Ruhul Alam Al Mahbub, Managing Director, Fair Distribution Limited; Salahuddin Alamgir, Managing Director, Excel Telecom (Pvt.)

The all new Galaxy S8 and S8+ pushes the boundaries of traditional smartphones with its seamless hardware design and a variety of new service offerings.

As a continuation of the Galaxy series, the Galaxy S8 promises an entirely new mobile experience with features such as a bezel-less Infinity Display and Bixby, an intelligent interface, that offer a new level of functionality and convenience, cutting-edge technology including an advanced camera, enhanced performance, enhanced mobile security with the iris scanner and facial recognition and many more.

Pre-order Offer and Availability

Preorders begin April 11 with exclusive bundle offer from leading telecom operator Grameenphone. Customers can pre-book by visiting www.preorders8.com or www.grameenphone.com or from any Samsung store or Grameenphone center.

In Bangladesh, the Galaxy S8 will be available in Midnight Black, Maple Gold and Coral Blue in all authorized Samsung stores and Grameenphone Centres.

Priced at Tk. 77,900/- the Galaxy S8 can be pre-ordered with confirmation amount of BDT 5,900 with 36 months EMI starting from BDT 2,000. The Galaxy S8+, priced at BDT 83,900, can be pre-ordered with confirmation amount of BDT 7,900 with 36 months EMI starting from BDT 2,111 at 0% interest with all leading banks.

Consumers who pre-order a Galaxy S8 or Galaxy S8+ will also get a free Samsung accessory gift and choose one between the highly anticipated Samsung Dex Station and the Samsung Wireless Speaker Bottle. This promotion is valid only during pre-order period and only while supplies last. Terms and conditions apply.

With every purchase of Galaxy S8 and S8+, customers will also get exciting bundle offer from leading telecom Operator Grameenphone where customer will initially get 8GB Free with 14 days validity. Also a further 8GB Internet pack can be availed at Tk. 400 with a validity of 28 days for 8 times in following 8 months.

At the Launching event, Mr Seungwon Youn, Managing Director, Samsung Electronics Bangladesh said, “Samsung has opened up new ways of experiencing the world by the launch of Galaxy S8 and S8+. These beautifully crafted flagship devices deliver new design innovations and cutting-edge technology and usher in a new era of smartphone design and fantastic new services. With the introduction of the Galaxy S8 and S8+, our promise of delivering the best in class devices will mark a new milestone in Samsung’s smartphone legacy.”

Speaking on the occasion Grameenphone’s CMO Yasir Azman said, ”As the most preferred digital service provider, Grameenphone has always been keen to equip its customers with state of the art devices. Partnering with Samsung to launch Galaxy S8 and S8+ in Bangladesh is part of that effort. These devices bundled with exciting offers from Grameenphone will enable our customers to explore the digital world on the best 3G network in the country.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Loki said:


> Sounds a tad bit far-fetched, but very interesting nonetheless...


While replying on a question about RAW's ex-chief R N Kao, Prez Zia stated that the later knew more about BD than him. Start reading Hindu Jamidar's rule from 1887's Surjasta Ain to 1906's Bonga-Bhonga just to find out how. And Nehru's statement on current BD in his 'Discovery of India' along with its grand design for Sub-Continent would lead U to eureka of truth of my revelation.



Loki said:


> I would say that the common prong blem with Bangladeshis is that they cannot unite behind a purpose. And even if they do, they cannot do so consistently. The purpose hence just falls apart. The Shahbagh fiasco of 2013 is a classic example. A movement lead by blind people. Bangladeshis lack a common political science within them.


'RAW & Bangladesh' along with the study of E Bengal, especially during Hindu Jamider's rule would provide U the basis for understanding on why are we so disorganized, thanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

M_Saint said:


> 'RAW & Bangladesh' along with the study of E Bengal, especially during Hindu Jamider's rule would provide U the basis for understanding on why are we so disorganized, thanks?



I don't need to know why. I can see it happening. Thanks...


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Is English a failed language in Bangladesh?*

Ekram Kabir
Published at 04:42 PM July 07, 2017





There’s no dearth of English teachers in our country, but are they good?BIGSTOCK
*Something is wrong with the way English is taught here*
Every language on Earth has its own history of evolution and maturation.

Time and again, humankind has felt the necessity of learning a new language. One understands the value of knowing another language when he or she ends up in a land whose language he or she doesn’t know.

If you ever go to China without knowing Chinese, you’d see what knowing a language is really all about. A language is the best way to communicate. No matter what, we humans have to communicate among ourselves.

There were moments in history when people knowing a foreign language were much more respected or valued than the people knowing only the native language of the land. For us Bengalis, the practice of learning English is a colonial legacy. Apart from our mother language, we have been learning English since the British became successful in colonising this land and its people.

*Psychological colonisation*

The physical colonisation can be more cemented when one can colonise a population psychologically through a cultural transformation. All the colonising nations have done this by introducing their languages in a new land that they went in to invade.

The French, the English, the Portuguese, the Dutch — all followed the same method. First, they taught their languages in those lands as the tool of business communication, and then, language was the vehicle to win the colonised lot psychologically.

I was discussing the case of English in Bangladesh as well as in South Asia with my friends and teammates recently, and I received fantastic reviews from them. We have seen the state of English in our country over the years, especially after our independence till now, going through various ups and downs.

One of my teammates, highly skilled in the English language, has opined that there is a lack of English language skill among Bangladeshi-Bengalis. He said the individuals who were skilled in this language are greatly valued in the professional arena. What he meant was that the value of English has multiplied more than ever before in the times of globalisation of economics and business.

*Language elites*

On a different note, a friend mine told me that English enjoys an elite status in this country. Everyone values, without analysing our national interests, those who know the language and can communicate in it.

He sounded very emotional about how we value the existence and practice of English language in Bangladesh.

Yes, in the beginning of the 1980s, we turned most of our textbooks, especially in schools and colleges, into Bangla in order to promote our own language among the masses, as well as uphold the glory of Bangla at all levels of learning.

Everyone values, without analysing our national interests, those who know the language and can communicate in it

Since then, our Bangla has come a long way, gained the status of an international language. Culturally also, we’ve talked quite a lot about the Hindi onslaught in our country.

Despite all this, English has survived here, and we have always understood the importance of knowing the language in a globalised scenario, where every aspect of life is connected with the need to learn English language. No matter what, we need English in almost all spheres of life in this country. English is still a thriving global language.

However, to my mind, the English language and the people who were/are teaching it had many failures for generations. We, in this country, have a weird veneration for the language: We like it, we term it as a means of smartness, and we feel the necessity of learning it, but quite mysteriously, we have a lack of interest in learning.

That’s why I think English has suffered a serious setback here, and turned out to be a failed language. There’s a fear among people about learning this language. They somehow feel that they are or pushed to communicate in English.

*Why can’t we learn?*

We learn English for about 12 years and yet we don’t learn it properly. Does that mean we are not interested enough to learn it? Does that mean there’s a methodical flaw in teaching it? I myself had learned English from grade I to grade XII, but struggled with it when I went to university.

On the other hand, I learned French in two years at the Alliance Française de Dhaka in the late-80s and could read Molière without any difficulty. Of course, having no utility of French in our country, I almost forgot it. But learning French also taught me how to learn a language. Then on, I tried to learn it myself and attained some acumen in it.

We all aspire to learn the language, but somehow we don’t attain that stage required to present ourselves in the global arena. Something isn’t right in our way of teaching languages at the institutional level.

We have seen a huge number of English-teaching centres around the country, but the level of our English hasn’t perhaps improved. The British Council has been there in this country for a long long time; the UK aid agency has run a mega project named English in Action.

It seems that those initiatives had little impact on our learning psyche. The most worrying fact is that we learn a language for long 12 years, but the expected impact on our English language skills are not at all up to that standard which could take us to the international arena.

In the Bangladeshi corporate environment, most daily chores are run through English. I admire the courage of corporate professionals who get their work done in this language, no matter what their own lackings are. These professionals don’t seem a self-inhibited lot.

However, no one seems to guide them in order to learn it properly.

There’s an uncanny way in which we push the appropriate learning of English away from our masses. Making our own language a priority is one thing, and learning a new one properly is another. If we learn English language adequately, it won’t mean we are avoiding or disrespecting our Bangla.

We shall not allow any humiliation of Bangla, but at the same time, we should be able to create an atmosphere in which we can learn English, which we have been learning for generations now, so that we can make ourselves ready for the highly-competitive international market.

We might as well remember that English isn’t a second language in Bangladesh, but a foreign language, and yet it’s a compulsory subject at the school and college levels.

_Ekram Kabir is a fiction writer._
http://www.dhakatribune.com/opinion/op-ed/2017/07/07/english-failed-language-bangladesh/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

The International Crisis Group, observing Bangladesh’s current state commented that,
“As the Awami League (AL) government’s political rivalry with the Bangladesh National Party (BNP) reaches new heights, so has its repression. At the same time, a deeply politicized, dysfunctional criminal justice system is undermining rather than buttressing the rule of law. Heavy-handed measures are denting the government’s legitimacy and, by provoking violent counter-responses, benefiting violent party wings and extremist groups alike.”




Awami Violent League (Part-2) – dailybdtimes.com
Hundreds and thousands of shameful acts have been done by Awami League men so far. Stories of brutality by them are beyond description. This paper has examined some of the most inhumane acts of the party men for a better understanding of its…
Learn More
DAILYBDTIMES.COM










__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

*How Partition could never take away a Bengali’s food*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Qamrul Islam*· 
#মহা বিপদে হাসিনা।
২০১৪ সালে ভারতের পূর্ন সাপোর্ট থাকলেও সামনের ইলেকশনে আর সেভাবে নাই। তাকে বলা হইছে, সবাইকে নিয়া ইলেকশন করতে হবে। কিভাবে কি করবা, জানি না।

অন্যদিকে সমশেরের ছাগলামির কারনে গত ইলেকশনে চীন নিউট্রাল ছিলো। কিন্তু এবারে বেইজিং বেশ অ্যাকটিভ। তারা ঢাকায় একটা শক্ত স্টেবল সরকার চায়, যারা সাথে ব্যবসা বানিজ্য করা যাবে নিশ্চিন্তে। তবে তারা একতরফা হাসিনাকে কোনো ব্লাঙ্কচেক দিচ্ছে না। চীনের কাছ থেকে অস্ত্র কেনা কমিয়ে দেয়ায় এবং বিভিন্ন প্রকল্পে অনাকাঙ্খিত সমস্যা তৈরী করেছিল এরা। সব বিষয় বিবেচনায় আছে। তাই মেসেজ খুব পরিস্কার- সবাইকে নিয়া ভালো ইলেকশন করে গণভিত্তিক সরকার চাই। নইলে বিদায়। এসব কারনে চাইলেই বিএনপিকে মাইনাস করে এবার আর একতরফা নির্বাচন করতে পারছে না শেখের বেটি।

সব মিলায়ে চক্ষে সর্ষে ফুল দেখছে ডাইনী বেগম। এখন চীনকে খুশি করার পাকিস্তানের সাথে গোপনে গোপনে পেয়ার মহব্বতের লাইন চালাইতেছে। হঠাৎ দেখা যাবে পাকিস্তানে যাইতেছে বাংলাদেশ ক্রিকেট টিম। এতে আবার ক্ষেপে যাবে হিন্দুস্তান। শেষে শ্যাম রাখি নাকি কুল? সেপ্টেম্বরে অনেক খেলা ধুলা দেখতে পাবেন!!
..............চমকের পর চমক দেখার জন্য তৈরী হও বাংলার মানুষ।


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Zubaida Rahman likely to join politics soon?*

Manik Miazee
Published at 12:30 AM July 18, 2017
Last updated at 04:08 PM July 18, 2017





*BNP leaders said Zubaida is from an active political family and so it would be 'quite natural for her to come into politics'*
The wife of BNP senior vice-chairman Tarique Rahman is likely to enter politics soon to assist her mother-in-law, party Chairperson Khaleda Zia, in the upcoming general election campaign.

A number of senior leaders of the party believe that Dr Zubaida Rahman, who lives in London with her husband and daughter, is capable of revamping and rejuvenating the crisis-riddled party through mass communication before the next polls set to be held in early 2019.

Party insiders said Khaleda would discuss the issue with Zubaida and Tarique during her ongoing visit to the UK.

During their meetings in London, Khaleda, Tarique and Zubaida will also prepare a roadmap and determine the party’s course of action for the polls, they added.

Preferring to be anonymous, a top-level BNP leader told the Dhaka Tribune that the BNP chief recently discussed Zubaida’s induction into politics with the standing committee members, and they supported her in this move.

Zubaida will be inducted into the party amid rumours that Khaleda might be convicted at any time in any one of several cases filed against her, according to party sources. Tarique’s own direct involvement in politics has been complicated by his conviction in one of the 14 graft cases filed against him.

Tarique was arrested during the political changeover in 2007 and went to the UK for treatment on September 11, 2008. Since then, he has been living there with his wife and daughter, while his mother Khaleda has been in politics alone without any of her family members.

*Zubaida’s reputation*
BNP leaders said Zubaida is from an active political family and so it would be “quite natural for her to come into politics”.

The daughter of former navy chief MA Khan, Dr Zubaida “will be able to bring a qualitative change to the country’s politics with her aptitude and reputation,” they believed.

The party’s grassroots workers, too, prefer her to play an active role in the party in absence of her husband.

BNP standing committee member Lt Gen (retd) Mahbubur Rahman said: “There is no obstacle to her joining politics. The country has been undergoing a political crisis. So, we need her in politics at this moment.”

In August last year, Awami League President and Prime Minister Sheikh praised Zubaida, saying “she will do well as a politician.”

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/politics/2017/07/18/zubaida-rahman-likely-join-politics-soon/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*ভোট হবে সংসদ ভেঙে!*





*ভোট হবে সংসদ ভেঙে!*
*চলমান দশম সংসদ ভেঙে দিয়ে একাদশ সংসদ নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠিত হতে পারে। বিএনপিসহ সব রাজনৈতিক দলের অংশগ্রহণ নিশ্চিত করা, লেভেল প্লেইং ফিল্ড তৈরিসহ সব ধরনের জটিলতা এড়াতে সরকার এ ধরনের সিদ্ধান্তের দিকে যেতে পারে। ক্ষমতাসীন আওয়ামী লীগের নীতি-নির্ধারণী পর্যায়ের কয়েকজন নেতাসহ নির্বাচন সংশ্লিষ্টদের সঙ্গে আলাপকালে এমন আভাস পাওয়া গেছে।*

ক্ষমতাসীন আওয়ামী লীগ ও বিএনপির নীতি নির্ধারণী পর্যায়ে আলোচনা করে জানা গেছে, দশম সংসদ নির্বাচন বর্জনকারী বিএনপি একাদশ সংসদ নির্বাচনে অংশ নেওয়ার ব্যাপারে আন্তরিক। দলটি সরকারের সঙ্গে যেকোনও পর্যায়ে ‘সমাঝোতা’য় পৌঁছে নির্বাচনে অংশ নিতে চায়। আর বিএনপিকে বাইরে রেখে জাতীয় ও আন্তর্জাতিক পর্যায়ে খানিকটা ‘চাপে’ থাকা আওয়ামী লীগও দলটির ব্যাপারে কিছুটা নমনীয়। ক্ষমতাসীন দলটির নীতিগত অবস্থান সংবিধানের মধ্যে থেকে যতটুকু সম্ভব, ছাড় দিয়ে সব দলের অংশ নেওয়ার নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠানের।

রাজনৈতিক বিশ্লেষকদের মতে, সংবিধানের মধ্য থেকে যেসব ছাড় দেওয়ার সুযোগ রয়েছে, তার মধ্যে সংসদ ভেঙে দিয়ে নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠানের। এতে সরকারের ওপর প্রভাব খুব একটা না পড়লেও নির্বাচনে লেভেল প্লেইং ফিল্ড তৈরিতে ব্যাপক ভূমিকা রাখবে। তারা বলেন, নির্বাচনির আইন অনুযায়ী প্রার্থীদের নির্বাচনি মাঠে সমান সুযোগ পাওয়ার কথা থাকলেও চলমান সংসদ সদস্যরা অলিখিতভাবে কিছুটা হলেও বেশি সুযোগ পাবেন। বিশেষ করে পুরো সংসদের সময় ধরে প্রকোটল দিয়ে আসা প্রশাসনের লোকজনের ওই রানিং এমপিদে প্রতি ঝোঁক একটু বেশি থাকবে। এতে প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বী অন্য প্রার্থীরা বঞ্চিত হবেন। যা লেভেল প্লেইং ফিল্ডের ওপর খানিকটা বিরূপ প্রভাব ফেলবে।

সংশ্লিষ্টরা মনে করেন, সংসদে ভেঙে দেওয়ার প্রশ্ন এলেও তা হয়তো সহসা হবে না। সংসদের মেয়াদের পূর্তির পূর্ববর্তী নব্বই দিনের সামান্য আগে অর্থাৎ ২০১৮ সালের ৩০ অক্টোবর বা তার কিছু আগে হতে পারে। এক্ষেত্রে ভেঙে দেওয়ার দিন থেকে পরবর্তী ৯০ দিনের মধ্যে নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠিত হবে।* সে ক্ষেত্রে ডিসেম্বরের তৃতীয় কিংবা শেষ সপ্তাহে ভোট হতে পারে।*

প্রসঙ্গত, গত ২৩ মে খসড়া রোডম্যাপ ঘোষণার সময় প্রধান নির্বাচন কমিশনার (ইসি) কে এম নূরুল হুদা বলেছিলেন, ‘সংসদ ভেঙে দেওয়ার পর নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠিত হবে। অবশ্য গত ১৬ জুলাই তিনি বলেছিলেন, ভোট কবে হবে, তা সুনির্দিষ্ট করে বলা যাবে না। সংসদ যদি ডিজল্‌ভ না হয়, তাহলে সংসদের মেয়াদ শেষ হওয়ার আগের নব্বইদিনের মধ্যে ভোট হবে। আর প্রধানমন্ত্রী যদি আজই রাষ্ট্রপতিকে সংসদ ভেঙে দিতে বলেন, তাহলে আগামী কাল থেকেই ভোটের দিন গণনা শুরু হবে এবং কাল থেকে নব্বই দিনের মধ্যে আমাদের ভোট করতে হবে।’

এ বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে আওয়ামী লীগের সভাপতিমণ্ডলীর সদস্য ড. আবদুর রাজ্জাক বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘প্রধানমন্ত্রী চাইলে সংসদ ভেঙে দিয়ে ভোট হতে পারে। তিনি যদি রাষ্ট্রপতিকে সংসদ ভেঙে দেওয়ার অনুরোধ করেন, তাহলে সংসদ ভেঙে এখন থেকে তিন মাসের মধ্যে নির্বাচন হতে পারে। তবে প্রধানমন্ত্রী এটা চাইবেন কিনা, সেটা তার ব্যাপার।’

এক প্রশ্নের জবাবে সরকার দলের এমপি ড. রাজ্জাক বলেন, ‘সংসদে ভেঙে নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠানে বিএনপি যদি শর্ত দেয়, তাহলে সেটা নিয়ে আলোচনা হতে পারে। তবে যাই হোক, সংবিধানের মধ্যেই হতে হবে। সংবিধানের বাইরে যাওয়ার কোনও সুযোগে নেই।’

সাবেক আইনমন্ত্রী ব্যারিস্টার শফিক আহমেদ বলেন, ‘সংবিধানে সংসদ ভেঙে ভোট অনুষ্ঠানের বিধান রয়েছে। প্রধানমন্ত্রী চাইলে এটা করতে পারেন। তবে এর প্রয়োজন হবে বলে মনে করি না।’

জাহাঙ্গীরনগর বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের আন্তর্জাতিক সম্পর্ক বিভাগের অধ্যাপক তারেক শামসুর রেহমান বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘আমরা চাই, সব দলের অংশগ্রহণমূলক একটি নির্বাচন। সংসদ ভেঙে ভোট হলেই বিএনপি আসবে, সেটা মনে করি না। তবে, এটা হলে নির্বাচনে লেভেল প্লেইং ফিল্ড তৈরির পথ সহজ হবে।’ তিনি বলেন, ‘আইনে যতই থাকুক না কেন, পদে থেকে যারা কেউ নির্বাচন করবেন, আর পদের বাইরে থেকে যারা নির্বাচন করবেন, তাদের সবার জন্য সুযোগ একই হবে না। এ ক্ষেত্রে সংসদ ভেঙে ভোট হলে অবশ্য একটা ভালো ফল পাওয়া যাবে।’

এ বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে নির্বাচন কমিশন সচিব মোহাম্মদ আবদুল্লাহ বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘‘সংসদ ভেঙে ভোট হবে। এ ধরনের কোনও তথ্য ইসির কাছে নেই। তবে সংবিধানে এই প্রভিশনের কথা আছে। সেই হিসেবে প্রধানমন্ত্রী চাইলে এটা হতে পারে। আর সিইসি যে কথা বলেছেন, তিনি সংবিধানের প্রভিশনের কথাই বলেছেন। সুনির্দিষ্ট করে সংসদ ভেঙে দিয়ে ভোটের কথা বলেননি। আপনাদের কাছে ভেঙে দেওয়ার কথাটা শুনতে একটু বেশি ‘এমফেসিস’ মনে হয়েছে।’’

প্রসঙ্গত প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা দশম সংসদ সময় বিএনপির অংশ নেওয়ার স্বার্থে পরবর্তী সময়ে সংসদ ভেঙে নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠানের ঘোষণা দিয়েছিলেন। ২০১৩ সালের ২৯ ডিসেম্বর বিএনপির চেয়ারপারসন খালেদা জিয়ার উদ্দেশে প্রধানমন্ত্রী বলেছিলেন, ‘নির্বাচনি প্রক্রিয়া শুরু হয়ে গেছে। আপনাদের দশম জাতীয় সংসদ নির্বাচনের ট্রেন মিস হয়ে গেছে। আপনারা অবরোধের নামে মানুষ পোড়ানো, গাছ কাটা, বাসে আগুন, গাড়ি ভাঙচুর, হরতাল বন্ধ করেন। তাহলে এই নির্বাচনের পরে অলোচনার মাধ্যমে সমঝোতায় আসতে পারলে তবে সংসদ ভেঙে দিয়ে নতুন নির্বাচন দেব। সংবিধান মেতাবেক এই নির্বাচন হবে। এজন্য বিএনপিকে জামায়াতের সঙ্গ ছাড়তে হবে।’

http://rtnews24.net/politics/69598


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Hidden Agenda behinds Khaleda's U.K Visit?
খালেদা জিয়ার লন্ডন মিশনের অন্তরালে কী?*




তারেক রহমান
*খালেদা জিয়ার লন্ডন মিশনের অন্তরালে কী?*
*Related Articles*



*বিলাত ফেরত সহায়ক সরকার*

কাজী সিরাজ

শিডিউল ঘোষণার আগে একাদশ সংসদ নির্বাচনকেন্দ্রিক বাগযুদ্ধ বেশ জমে উঠেছে এবং মানুষ তা উপভোগ করছে। প্রধান দুই পক্ষ যেভাবে কথাবার্তা বলছেন, তাতে যদি তারা অটল থাকেন তাহলে একটি অংশগ্রহণমূলক ও সর্বজনগ্রাহ্য নির্বাচন হবে কিনা তা নিয়ে সংশয় ঘনীভূত হতে থাকবে। কিন্তু ক্ষমতাসীন লীগ সরকার কি ২০১৪ সালের ৫ জানুয়ারির দশম সংসদ নির্বাচনের মতো আরেকটি প্রশ্নবিদ্ধ নির্বাচনের ঝুঁকি নিতে পারে? আবার সরকারি দলের প্রধান প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বী ও মাঠের প্রকৃত বিরোধী দল বিএনপিও কী গত নির্বাচনের মতো আগামী নির্বাচনও বর্জন করার সর্বনাশা পক্ষে পা দিতে পারে? প্রধান দুই দলের কেউই বিগত নির্বাচনে যে ভুল করেছে, আবারও সে ভুল করবে বলে মনে হয় না। এটা সবারই জানা যে, ২০১৪ সালের ৫ জানুয়ারির নির্বাচনে ৩০০ সরাসরি আসনের মধ্যে ১৫৩টি আসনে কোনো নির্বাচন-ভোটাভুটিই হয়নি। অথচ বাংলাদেশের সংবিধানের ৬৫(২) অনুচ্ছেদে স্পষ্ট বলা আছে যে, ‘একক আঞ্চলিক নির্বাচনী এলাকাসমূহ হইতে প্রত্যক্ষ নির্বাচনের মাধ্যমে আইনানুযায়ী নির্বাচিত তিনশত সদস্য লইয়া এবং এই অনুচ্ছেদের (৩) দফার কার্যকরতাকালে উক্ত দফায় বর্ণিত সদস্যদিগকে (সংরক্ষিত মহিলা আসনের সদস্য) লইয়া সংসদ গঠিত হইবে; সদস্যগণ সংসদ-সদস্য বলিয়া অভিহিত হইবেন।
*
’ কিন্তু আমরা দেখলাম, ১৫৩ আসনে কোনো নির্বাচনই হয়নি।* *অত্যাশ্চর্য এক ‘সমঝোতার গণতন্ত্র’ দেখলাম আমরা, দেখলো দেশবাসী। জাতীয় পার্টির সঙ্গে আসনগুলো সমঝোতার মাধ্যমে ভাগাভাগি করে নেওয়া হয়। এমনও বলা হয়েছিল, বিএনপি সমঝোতায় এলে তাদেরও কিছু আসন ছেড়ে দেওয়া হতো। ভাগ্যিস বিএনপি সম্মত হয়নি, তাহলে তো ৩০০ আসনে সবাই বিনাভোটে ‘অটো’ এমপি হয়ে যেতেন। ব্যবস্থাটি অব্যাহত থাকলে বাংলাদেশে ইহজিন্দেগিতে আর নির্বাচন হতো না এবং বাংলাদেশ বিশ্বে ‘সমঝোতার ভোটবিহীন সংসদের’ রোল মডেল হয়ে যেত। বলা হয়েছে (অবশ্যই ক্ষমতাসীনদের পক্ষ থেকে) নির্বাচনে আসা না আসা যে কোনো দলের সিদ্ধান্তের ব্যাপার। কেউ নির্বাচনে না এলে তো জোর করে আনা যায় না। তাছাড়া বিনা প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বিতায় নির্বাচিত হওয়ার ব্যাপারে সংবিধানে কোনো বাধা নেই।*

এর আগেও বিনা প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বিতায় অনেকের নির্বাচিত হওয়ার রেকর্ড আছে। কিন্তু কত? ৩০০ আসনের মধ্যে সরকার গঠনের জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় ১৫১ আসনের বেশি কবে বিনাভোটে ‘নির্বাচিত’ হয়েছেন? শাসক লীগ এক্ষেত্রে একটি ‘বিশ্বরেকর্ড’ করে ফেলেছে, যে রেকর্ড কেউ কখনো ভঙ্গ করতে পারবে না। নির্বাচন ছাড়াই যে ১৫৩টি আসন ভাগাভাগি করে নেওয়া হলো, ‘আমরা আর আমাদের মামুদের’ মধ্যে নির্বাচনের মাধ্যমেই যদি আপসে তা করা হতো তাহলেও সংবিধানের ৬৫(২) অনুচ্ছেদ মানা হয়েছে বলে দাবি করা যেত। সে ধৈর্যও ছিল না ক্ষমতাসীনদের। নির্বাচনটি যদি সম্পন্ন করা না যেত তাহলে সাংবিধানিক শাসনের ধারাবাহিকতা ক্ষুণ্ন হতো বলে আত্মপক্ষ সমর্থনে বক্তব্য দেন সরকারি দলের লোকেরা, মন্ত্রী-মিনিস্টাররা। কিন্তু নির্বাচন বর্জনকারীদের নির্বাচনে আনার দুটি সুযোগ তো ছিল; ১. নির্বাচনের জন্য মনোনয়নপত্র দাখিলের সময় ও নির্বাচনের তারিখ কিছুটা পিছিয়ে দিয়ে বর্জনকারীদের ফিরে আসার সুযোগ দেওয়া, অন্তত দুই সপ্তাহ সময় নির্বাচন কমিশনের হাতে ছিল, ২. সংবিধান নির্দেশিত সময়ের মধ্যে নির্বাচন সবাইকে নিয়ে করা না গেলে করণীয় সম্পর্কে সুপ্রিম কোর্টের নির্দেশনা চাওয়া। টাঙ্গাইলে লতিফ সিদ্দিকীর শূন্য আসনে সংবিধান নির্দেশিত সময়ের মধ্যে নির্বাচন সম্পন্ন করতে না পেরে উচ্চ আদালতের নির্দেশনা প্রার্থনা করা হয়েছিল এবং আদালতের নির্দেশে সেই উপ-নির্বাচনটি অনুষ্ঠিত হয়েছে ঘোষিত তারিখের প্রায় এক বছর পর। গোটা সংসদ নির্বাচনের বিষয়টি তো ছিল আরও গুরুত্বপূর্ণ।

কিন্তু কায়েমি স্বার্থে সে ব্যাপারে উচ্চ আদালতের নির্দেশনা চাওয়া হয়নি। চাইলে সেই নির্বাচনও অংশগ্রহণমূলক করার একটা আলোর সন্ধান হয়তো পাওয়া যেত। ২০১৪ সালের ৫ জানুয়ারির নির্বাচনকে শুদ্ধ করার সুযোগ নেই। তবে তা থেকে প্রধান দুই পক্ষেরই শিক্ষা নেওয়ার আছে। গত বছর অক্টোবর মাসে আওয়ামী লীগের ২০তম জাতীয় কাউন্সিলে প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা কি কৌতুক করে বা কথার ছলে বলেছিলেন যে, ‘আগামী নির্বাচনটি প্রশ্নবিদ্ধ হোক তা আমি চাই না? নিশ্চয়ই না। ২০১৪ সালের দশম সংসদ নির্বাচন’ তাকে রাষ্ট্র পরিচালনার ক্ষমতা দিয়েছে, কিন্তু একটি অংশগ্রহণমূলক ও গ্রহণযোগ্য নির্বাচনের মাধ্যমে গঠিত সংসদ ও সেই সংসদের নেত্রী ও প্রধানমন্ত্রী হিসেবে আন্তর্জাতিক মহলে, গণতান্ত্রিক বিশ্বে তাকে তেমন গৌরবদীপ্ত ও মহিমান্বিত করছে না। ওই নির্বাচনের পর পৃথিবীর সব রাষ্ট্রই বাংলাদেশের সঙ্গে রাষ্ট্রে-রাষ্ট্রে সম্পর্ক বজায় রাখছে সরকারের লোকজন মনের সুখে এ কথা প্রচার করছেন। তারা কি জানেন না, সামরিক সরকারের আমলেও বিশ্ব এমন রাষ্ট্রীয় সম্পর্ক (স্টেট টু স্টেট) বজায় রাখে। কিন্তু সে সম্পর্ক যদি আন্তরিক হৃদ্যিক ও কার্যকর লেনদেনভিত্তিক অর্থাৎ উন্নয়নে, অগ্রগতিতে অংশগ্রহণমূলক না হয়, তাহলে ওপরে ওপরে রাষ্ট্রীয় সম্পর্ক, রাষ্ট্রীয় বা সরকারি সফর আমাদের মতো দেশের কল্যাণে আসে না। প্রধানমন্ত্রী নিশ্চয়ই তা উপলব্ধি করেছেন গত সাড়ে তিন বছরে। বঙ্গবন্ধুর কন্যা হিসেবে বিশ্বে তিনি নিজের মাথা উঁচু করে চলতে চান, বাংলাদেশকেও গৌরবদীপ্ত করতে চান বলেই আগামী নির্বাচনও প্রশ্নবিদ্ধ হোক তা চান না। গত নির্বাচন থেকে এটা তার শিক্ষা বলেই মনে হয়। আগামী নির্বাচনও যদি ২০১৪ সালের ৫ জানুয়ারির নির্বাচনের মতো প্রশ্নবিদ্ধ হয় তাহলে পরিস্থিতি বদলে যাওয়ার আশঙ্কা অমূলক নয়। ৬৮ বছরের ঐতিহ্যবাহী রাজনৈতিক দল আওয়ামী লীগ তাতে তার ঐতিহ্য ও গৌরব হারাতে পারে। গণতান্ত্রিক বিশ্ব থেকে একটি বিচ্ছিন্ন দ্বীপে পরিণত হতে পারে বাংলাদেশ। সে ঝুঁকি প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা এবং আওয়ামী লীগ কি নেবে? মাঝখানে কোনো ‘বিরতি’ ছাড়াই টানা প্রায় সাড়ে আট বছরের লীগ শাসনে দল, অঙ্গ দল, সহযোগী দলসহ নানা ধরনের স্বীকৃত-অস্বীকৃত ‘আওয়ামী দোকানের’ ক্যাডার-কর্মীরা অবাধ্য-নিয়ন্ত্রণহীন যে সব কর্মকাণ্ড চালাচ্ছে বলে প্রায় প্রতিদিনই মিডিয়ায় খবর আসছে তাদের দুর্বিনীত আচরণে জনগণ যেভাবে ক্ষুব্ধ, আরেকটি প্রশ্নবিদ্ধ নির্বাচনের মাধ্যমে ক্ষমতায় এলে এসব ‘আবর্জনার’ স্তূপে তলিয়ে যাবে আওয়ামী লীগ। আওয়ামী লীগের নেতারা, বিশেষ করে কেরিয়ার রাজনীতিবিদরা যে তা উপলব্ধি করছেন বোঝা যায় দলের সাধারণ সম্পাদক ও আপাদমস্তক একজন রাজনীতিবিদ ওবায়দুল কাদেরের বক্তৃতা-বিবৃতিতে। কাজেই যেনতেনভাবে আগামী নির্বাচন সেরে নেওয়ার কোনো প্রয়াস আওয়ামী লীগের জন্য হবে আত্মঘাতী।

বিএনপিরও কি একাদশ সংসদ নির্বাচন যে কোনো ছুতোয়, অজুহাতে বর্জন করার কোনো সুযোগ আছে? মনে হয় নেই। দশম সংসদ নির্বাচন তারা বর্জন করেছিল নির্বাচনকালীন নির্দলীয় তত্ত্বাবধায়ক সরকারের দাবিতে। উল্লেখ্য, নির্বাচনকালীন তত্ত্বাবধায়ক সরকার প্রতিষ্ঠিত হয়েছিল শেখ হাসিনার নেতৃত্বে আওয়ামী লীগ, জাতীয় পার্টি, বাম জোট ও জামায়াতে ইসলামীর যুগপৎ আপসহীন রক্তক্ষয়ী আন্দোলনের মাধ্যমে। বিএনপি তখন এর ঘোর বিরোধী ছিল। তৎকালীন প্রধানমন্ত্রী বেগম খালেদা জিয়া বলেছিলেন, শিশু ও পাগল ছাড়া কেউ নিরপেক্ষ নয়। শেখ হাসিনা সত্যি সত্যিই ‘ঝাঁকুনি দিয়ে’ বুঝিয়ে দিয়েছিলেন শিশু ও পাগল ছাড়াও নিরপেক্ষ মানুষ হয়। ২০১৩ সালে সংসদে বাতিল করা হয় তত্ত্বাবধায়ক সরকার ব্যবস্থার বিধান।

সরকার তার সুবিধার জন্যই যে তা করেছে এটা সবাই বোঝে যদিও উচ্চ আদালতের নির্দেশনার কথা বলা হয়েছে। কিন্তু সংসদের অনুমোদন সাপেক্ষে দেশের বর্তমান রাজনৈতিক বাস্তবতায় যে আরও দুটি সংসদ নির্বাচন তত্ত্বাবধায়ক সরকারের অধীন করা যায় বলে উচ্চ আদালত একই রায়ে উল্লেখ করেছেন তার ওপর গুরুত্ব দেওয়া হয়নি। বিএনপিও আওয়ামী লীগের মতো রাজপথের আন্দোলনের মাধ্যমে ব্যবস্থাটি ফিরিয়ে আনতে পারেনি। বিএনপি ভঙ্গুর সংগঠন ও নেতৃত্বের দুর্বলতার কারণে নির্বাচনহীন পার্লামেন্ট, ভোটারবিহীন নির্বাচন রোধ করতে পারেনি। তারপরও আন্তর্জাতিক চাপ দেশের জনমতের প্রতি গুরুত্ব দিয়ে প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা দলীয় অবস্থান থেকে সরে এসে নির্বাচনকালে সর্বদলীয় সরকারের প্রস্তাব দিয়েছিলেন এবং স্বরাষ্ট্র মন্ত্রণালয়সহ গুরুত্বপূর্ণ কিছু মন্ত্রণালয় অফার করেছিলেন বিএনপিকে।

রাজনৈতিক ওয়াকিবহাল মহলের মতে, তখন জামায়াতে ইসলামীর প্রবল চাপ ও প্রতিরোধের কারণে বিএনপি নেত্রী বেগম খালেদা জিয়া এবং দলের শীর্ষ নেতৃবৃন্দের অধিকাংশ নির্বাচনে অংশগ্রহণের ব্যাপারে নমনীয় হলেও অনুকূল সিদ্ধান্ত নিতে পারেননি। এ মহল এমনও বলে যে, শেষ মুহূর্তে জামায়াতের মতামত অগ্রাহ্য করে বিএনপি নির্বাচনে যাওয়ার সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছিল। কিন্তু তখন ৩০০ আসনে মনোনয়ন ঠিক করা ও জমা দেওয়ার সময় ছিল না। তদবিরও নাকি করেছিলেন অন্য দলের এক নেত্রীর মাধ্যমে। কিন্তু ততক্ষণে বেশ দেরি হয়ে গেছে। নানা মাধ্যমে সরকার প্রায় নিশ্চিত হয় যে, বিএনপি নির্বাচনে এলে তা এনিবডির গেইম’ হয়ে যাবে। তাই সরকার কোনো ঝুঁকিতে যায়নি। ব্যারিস্টার আনিসুল ইসলাম মাহমুদ ও জিয়াউদ্দিন বাবলুর মাধ্যমে রওশন এরশাদকে ম্যানেজ করে তাদের নিয়ে নির্বাচনের সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়ে তাতেই শেষ পর্যন্ত অটল থাকে। বিএনপি ও ২০-দলীয় জোট নির্বাচন হতে দেবে না বলেছিল। কিন্তু ১৪৭ সিটের নির্বাচনও ঠেকাতে পারেনি। সেই নির্বাচন বর্জনের খেসারত বিএনপি এখনো দিয়ে যাচ্ছে। সর্বদলীয় সরকারের অধীনে নির্বাচনে না যাওয়ায় ভুল সিদ্ধান্তের পর আবারও তারা ভুল করে ২০১৫ সালের জানুয়ারি থেকে মার্চ পর্যন্ত তিন মাসের ব্যর্থ অবরোধ কর্মসূচি পালনের মধ্যদিয়ে। ওই তিন মাসের সব তাণ্ডবের দায় এখন বিএনপির কাঁধে।

হাজার হাজার নেতা-কর্মীর বিরুদ্ধে লক্ষাধিক মামলা। অনেকে জেলে। পুলিশের মার খেয়ে অনেকে পঙ্গুপ্রায়। দলের অধিকাংশ জেলা কমিটি কার্যত নেই। আহ্বায়ক কমিটি আর সাংগঠনিক কমিটি দিয়ে দায়সারা কাজ চলছে। উপজেলা, থানার অবস্থা আরও খারাপ। দলের নেতৃত্ব ও কমিটি বেচাকেনার পাইকারি হাটে এসে যার যেমন খুশি নেতৃত্ব ও কমিটি বাগিয়ে নেয়। দলের কোনো কর্মসূচি অধিকাংশ জেলা ও থানায় বাস্তবায়িত হয় না। কোথাও কোথাও গ্রুপিং এত প্রকট যে, কেউ কারও মুখ দেখে না, কর্মসূচি পালন করে পৃথকভাবে কেন্দ্রীয় নেতৃত্বের বিরুদ্ধেও অভিযোগের অন্ত নেই।

বেগম জিয়ার ঘোষিত কর্মসূচি সফলভাবে বাস্তবায়নের দায়িত্ব নিয়ে কেউ সে দায়িত্ব পালন করেননি, পথে নামেননি, পালিয়ে বেড়িয়েছেন। কারও বিরুদ্ধে এমন অভিযোগও আছে যে, সরকারি দলের প্রভাবশালী কোনো বন্ধুর বাড়িতে ঘুমিয়েছেন। কর্মীমহলেও এসব প্রচার আছে। এমতাবস্থায় এবারও যদি বিএনপি নির্বাচন বর্জন করে তাহলে বিপর্যস্ত সংগঠন অস্তিত্বের সংকটে পড়ে যাবে। বিপদগ্রস্ত নেতা-কর্মীরা আর কত ধকল সইবে? তারা বাঁচার জন্য নিরাপদ আশ্রয় খুঁজবে। বিপুল সমর্থক গোষ্ঠীও কতকাল দলের ভুলের জন্য সাফার করবে। মুসলিম লীগেরও একসময় বিপুল সমর্থক ছিল। এমনও বলা হতো মুসলিম লীগের বিরোধিতা করলে বউ তালাক হয়ে যাবে। সেই মুসলিম লীগকে এখন বাতি দিয়েও খুঁজতে হয়। কাজেই তেমন করুণ পরিণতির দিকে দলটি ধাবিত না হোক শুভানুধ্যায়ীরা এখনো তা চায়। ধারণা করা যায় বিএনপি এবার ভুল করবে না।

*এখন প্রশ্ন হচ্ছে কীভাবে আগামী নির্বাচন অংশগ্রহণমূলক হবে? নির্বাচন কমিশন আগামী নির্বাচন সামনে রেখে একটা রোডম্যাপ দিয়েছে। এ নিয়ে প্রধান দুই দলে বাদানুবাদ হচ্ছে— রোড আগে না ম্যাপ আগে? বাংলাদেশে নির্বাচন নতুন হচ্ছে না। দশটি নির্বাচন তো হয়েছে। রোড না থাকলে এতগুলো নির্বাচন হলো কী করে? নতুন রোড করার জন্য আগে ম্যাপ লাগে পরে রোড হয়। রোড থাকতে সঠিক পথচিহ্ন এঁকে দেওয়ার জন্য নকশা বা ম্যাপ পরেই হয়। এক্ষেত্রে ম্যাপ পরে। আবার রোডে সঠিক নির্দেশনায় গন্তব্যে পৌঁছার জন্যই তো ম্যাপ বা নকশা আঁকা হয়। নতুন কোনো রোড তৈরির তো কোনো প্রয়োজন নেই। রোড তো আছেই। আসলে এসব অহেতুক বিতর্ক। নির্বাচনের আগে এমন অনেক বিতর্কেরই হেতু খুঁজে পাওয়া যাবে না।*

আসলে এসব পথনকশা নির্বাচনের মূল কোনো বিষয় নয়। মূল বিষয় একটি অংশগ্রহণমূলক নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠানের ব্যাপারে স্টেকহোল্ডারদের মধ্যে নিবিড় বোঝাপড়া বা রাজনৈতিক সমঝোতা। অংশগ্রহণমূলক ও গ্রহণযোগ্য নির্বাচনের পথে মূল বাধা দুটি— ১. নির্বাচনকালীন সরকার ব্যবস্থ ও ২. সবার জন্য সমান সুযোগের ব্যবস্থা। প্রথম বাধা অপসারণ হলে অন্য কোনো বাধাই বড় হয়ে দেখা দেবে না। নির্বাচনকালীন সরকার ব্যবস্থা নিয়ে সরকারের মন্ত্রী-মিনিস্টার ও নেতা-নেত্রীরা অনড় অবস্থানে থাকলেও তা পরিবর্তন হতে পারে না তা নয়। তারা সংবিধানের কথা বলছেন, বলছেন শেখ হাসিনার নেতৃত্বাধীন লীগ সরকারের অধীনেই নির্বাচন হবে। গণতান্ত্রিক দুনিয়ার এটাই নিয়ম। কিন্তু আমাদের দেশের পরিস্থিতি সংসদীয় গণতন্ত্রের অনুসারী দেশের উদাহরণ দিয়ে লাভ নেই। নির্বাচনে সীমাহীন কারচুপি, নির্বাচন সংশ্লিষ্ট সরকারি ও কমিশন কর্মকর্তাদের ভোট জালিয়াতিতে অংশগ্রহণ, ব্যালট বাক্স ছিনতাই, ভোটকেন্দ্র দখল, আইনশৃঙ্খলা রক্ষাকারী বাহিনীর পক্ষপাতিত্ব ও আরও নানা অনিয়ম কালো টাকার ও পেশিশক্তির ব্যবহার আমাদের দেশের মতো মাত্রাতিরিক্ত কোথাও নেই। তাই নির্বাচনকালীন একটি সর্বজনগ্রাহ্য সরকার জরুরি।

প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনার নেতৃত্বেই প্রতিনিধিমূলক একটি স্বল্পকালীন সরকার হতে পারে। সংবিধানের বাইরে যেতে হলে সংসদে এখনই সে ব্যাপারে ব্যবস্থা নেওয়ার সুযোগ আছে। আবার সমঝোতার মাধ্যমেও তেমন একটি সরকার গঠিত হতে পারে যা নতুন সংসদের প্রথম অধিবেশনে সবাই মিলে অনুমোদন করে দেবেন। এটা নব্বইর ঐতিহাসিক নির্বাচনে বিচারপতি সাহাবুদ্দীন আহমদের নেতৃত্বে অন্তর্বর্তীকালীন নির্দলীয় সরকার গঠন ও নির্বাচন শেষে তার প্রধান বিচারপতি পদে ফিরে যাওয়ার ব্যাপারে এ ধরনের রাজনৈতিক সমঝোতা হয়েছিল সময় ও পরিস্থিতির দাবিতে। বিএনপি শেখ হাসিনার অধীনে নির্বাচনে যাবে না বলে এসেছে এতদিন। তত্ত্বাবধায়ক সরকারের দাবি ছেড়ে এখন তারা সহায়ক সরকারের কথা বলছে।

*বেগম জিয়া লন্ডন থেকে ফিরেই সেই সরকারের রূপরেখা দেবেন বলে বলা হয়েছে বিএনপির পক্ষ থেকে। কী তাতে থাকতে পারে তার একটা আভাস পাওয়া গেছে গত ২১ জুলাই দলের মহাসচিব মির্জা ফখরুল ইসলামের বক্তব্যে। তিনি বলেছেন, সরকারের ক্ষমতা না কমিয়ে নির্বাচন করলে তা গ্রহণযোগ্য হবে না। সমাধানের একটা সূত্র এখানে পাওয়া যায়। এখানে শেখ হাসিনাকে প্রধানমন্ত্রী রেখেই নির্বাচনকালীন সীমিত ক্ষমতার স্বল্পকালীন একটা সরকার প্রধান বিরোধী দলকে নিয়ে গঠনের ইঙ্গিতময় প্রস্তাব আছে।* সেরকম একটি সরকার গঠনের লক্ষ্যে সংসদে সিদ্ধান্ত হতে পারে অথবা আগামী সংসদের প্রথম অধিবেশনে ব্যবস্থাটি অনুমোদন করে দেওয়া হবে বলে লীগ-বিএনপির মধ্যে একটি ‘হোলি’ রাজনৈতিক সমঝোতা হতে পারে একানব্বইর পঞ্চম সংসদ নির্বাচনের সময়ের মতো। এটা এখনকার সময়-কালের অমোঘ দাবি। উভয়ের মধ্যে রাজনৈতিক সমঝোতাটাই আসল। সমঝোতা হয়ে গেলে নির্বাচন কমিশনের সব কর্মসূচিই তরতর করে এগিয়ে যাবে। দুই পক্ষেরই খোলা মন নিয়ে পারস্পরিক ছাড় দেওয়া-নেওয়ার ব্যাপারে মানসিক প্রস্তুতি থাকতে হবে। বিএনপিকে বুঝতে হবে ক্ষমতাসীন দল কতটুকু ছাড়তে পারে, আবার সরকারপক্ষকেও বিবেচনা করতে হবে বিএনপির ওপর কতটা চাপ দেওয়া যাবে। উভয়পক্ষ সমস্যাগুলো জানেন, বোঝেন এবং সমাধানের পথও তারা চেনেন। প্রয়োজন পারস্পরিক আস্থা ও বিশ্বাস। এখন যেসব বাকবিতণ্ডা হচ্ছে তা রাজনৈতিক প্রতিদ্বন্দ্বীদের নির্বাচনপূর্ব তৎপরতারই অংশ।

অনেক কথাই শোনা যাবে যা অর্থহীন। যেমন অর্থহীন একটি কথা বলেছেন একজন মন্ত্রী। তিনি গত ২১ জুলাই এক অনুষ্ঠানে বলেছেন, ‘জেলের ভয়ে বেগম জিয়া লন্ডনে পালিয়েছেন’ (বাংলাদেশ প্রতিদিন, ২২.০৭.২০১৭)। বেগম জিয়ার লন্ডন মিশন সরকারি মহলে বেশ আতঙ্ক ছড়িয়েছে বলেই মনে হয়, কেউ কেউ তিনি আর ফিরবেন না বলেও মন্তব্য করেছেন। জনমনে বিভ্রান্তি ছড়ানোর কৌশল ছাড়া এসব আর কিছু নয়। বেগম জিয়া চিকিৎসা, দলের ভবিষ্যৎ কর্ণধারের সঙ্গে রাজনৈতিক-সাংগঠনিক ও মনোনয়ন সংক্রান্ত পরামর্শ ছাড়াও আরেকটা উদ্দেশ্য নিয়ে লন্ডন গেছেন। সে মিশন কূটনৈতিক। সম্ভবত ভারতের সঙ্গে একটা বোঝাপড়া করে আসতে চান তিনি। তারেক রহমান এর কিছুটা এগিয়ে রেখেছেন বলে বিভিন্ন সূত্র বলছে। সরকারের আতঙ্কটা এখানেই বলে মনে হয়। বাংলাদেশে অংশগ্রহণমূলক একটি নির্বাচন অনুষ্ঠানের ব্যাপারে অন্যান্য গণতান্ত্রিক রাষ্ট্র্রের সঙ্গে ভারতও যদি সমমত পোষণ করে তাহলে তা বাংলাদেশে একটি ভালো নির্বাচনের অনুকূল পরিবেশ সৃষ্টিতে অবশ্যই সহায়ক হবে। বেগম জিয়া সে কূটনৈতিক চেষ্টা করতেই পারেন। হয়তো এটাই তার লন্ডন সফরের অন্তরালের কথা। তিনি নিশ্চয়ই চাইবেন বাংলাদেশের নির্বাচনে হস্তক্ষেপ করার জন্য এবার যাতে কোনো ‘সুজাতা সিং’ বাংলাদেশে না আসেন। এতে দোষের কী আছে? ভারতের সঙ্গে ক্ষমতাসীন দলের সম্পর্ক অত্যন্ত নিবিড় ও ঐতিহাসিক। তাদের এতে ভয় পাওয়ার কী আছে?

লেখক : সাংবাদিক, কলামিস্ট।

http://monitorbd.news/2017/07/22/খালেদা-জিয়ার-লন্ডন-মিশনে/


----------



## wiseone2

BANGLAR BIR said:


> 12:00 AM, March 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:03 AM, March 08, 2017
> *Jatiya Party to float new alliance soon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP chief HM Ershad Photo: Star File
> Rashidul Hasan
> With the next general election due in less than two years, Jatiya Party is going to form a new political alliance, party insiders said.
> JP chief HM Ershad is likely to announce formation of the 15-party combine next week.
> As part of finalising the process of floating the new alliance, the JP chairman in the last few days had a series of meetings with leaders of different political parties, including a faction of Islami Oikya Jote (Nejami) that left the BNP-led 20-party alliance last year.
> According to JP sources, all the 15 political parties to be included in the proposed alliance are not registered with the Election Commission.
> 
> The proposed components of the alliance are Labour Party, Amjanata Party, Gonotantrik National Awami Party, Awami Party, Bangladesh National Democratic Party, Bangladesh Gonotantrik Andolon, Islami Democratic Party, Krishak Sramik Party, United Muslim League, Gono Adhikar Party, Tafsil Federation, Jatiya Hindu League, Socheton Hindu Party, Bangladesh Peoples Democratic Party and Islami Gono Andolon.
> Ershad yesterday met with leaders of the 15 parties at his Banani office to finalise the formation of the alliance.
> Wishing not to be named, a JP presidium member said they were trying to convince some other political parties, particularly those members of the BNP-led 20-party alliance who are registered with the EC.
> The JP was also making attempts to include in the proposed alliance some factions of political parties, including National Peoples Party, National Democratic Party and Muslim League, who left the 20-party alliance on different grounds, added the leader.
> Another JP central leader said the party chief's move to form the new alliance was aimed at creating political pressure on BNP as a political strategy.
> “We know there is not a single leader in the components of the proposed 15-party alliance who has a minimum prospect of winning a parliamentary seat in the next national election,” added the leader close to Ershad.
> He said formation of the new alliance would enable the JP to have a presence in media. “People would talk on the issue and that would be our political gain.”
> 
> The JP had moved to form an electoral alliance before the January 5, 2014 parliamentary election. The move was later cancelled following announcements by the 20-party alliance and most other political parties that they would boycott the polls.
> http://www.thedailystar.net/politic...m_medium=newsurl&utm_term=all&utm_content=all
> 
> *Ershad says his new alliance won’t be anti-government.*
> 
> MA Ahad Chowdhury Tuhin, Bhola
> Published at 06:35 PM April 07, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> *JaPa is considered as the opposition in parliament, though some leaders of the party are Cabinet members*
> Former military dictator and Jatiya Party Chairman HM Ershad has announced that he will form a grand alliance of 30 political parties.
> 
> “The government of Sheikh Hasina has been working for the development of the country. Though we have different political ideologies, we are on the same page regarding development,” Ershad said at the party’s Bhola district council on Bangla School ground Friday.
> 
> “We have the same aim – the development of Bangladesh and its countrymen. So, we will work together to lead the country towards prosperity.
> 
> “Creating a new alliance does not mean it will be against the government,” said Ershad, now a special envoy to the prime minister.
> 
> “Once upon a time, Jatiya Party was a strong political party like the Awami League. We want to make it strong again,” the JaPa chairman said.
> 
> “I want to see my party in power before I die.”
> 
> His party is considered as the opposition in parliament, though some of his party colleagues are also members of the Cabinet.
> 
> After a Presidium meeting on March 24, Ershad said that the JaPa would form an alliance with two small political fronts. Party sources say the alliance may comprise some religion-based parties including Islami Oikya Jote, Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish and Nizam-e-Islam Bangladesh, and some other small parties.
> 
> Ershad had introduced state religion in the constitution in 1988, and in 2013 he actively supported the 13-point movement spearheaded by Qawmi madrasa-based radical Islamist platform Hefazat-e-Islam despite being the key ally of the 14-party alliance.
> 
> He took blessings of Hefazat chief Ahmad Shah Shafi, who campaigns for Shariah law in the country, during a visit to Hefazat’s Hathazari madrasa in Chittagong before the January 5, 2014 elections.
> 
> Regarding BNP’s politics, Ershad Friday said: “They tortured and burned people to death. We do not want such a party in the power. Rather we will support the government which will work for development and stand beside people.”
> 
> He also lauded senior Awami League leader Tofail Ahmed, also the commerce minister, for the development activities in Bhola.
> 
> JaPa Secretary General ABM Ruhul Amin Hawlader said: “Today’s rally has proved that people of Bhola have not cheated with HM Ershad, though some politicians did.”
> 
> With JaPa district unit Convenor Kefayetullah Nazib in the chair, the programme was also addressed among others by State Minister for Local Government, Rural Development and Cooperatives Mashiur Rahman Ranga.
> 
> *Ershad announces 58-party alliance*
> 
> Manik Miazee
> Published at 12:16 PM May 07, 2017
> Last updated at 02:42 PM May 07, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo: HM Ershad
> *Only two parties of the alliance are registered*
> Jatiya Party (JaPa) has announced a new alliance named- United National Alliance- along with 57 other political parties.
> 
> Party chairperson HM Ershad made the announcement at National Press Club in Dhaka on Sunday morning.
> 
> However, only JaPa and Bangladesh Islamic Front are registered among the parties of the alliance.



Wasn't he president of Bangladesh during the 1980s ?


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 413383


my memory was good


----------



## ashok321

*Swaraj to visit Dhaka in September: Bangladeshi official:*


----------



## ashok321

*From Iraq to Burma: These recipes show that Bengalis aren’t alone in their devotion to hilsa*

https://scroll.in/magazine/847216/f...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer









Bengali’s beloved Ilish is all set to earn its Geographical Indication tag as a product unique to Bangladesh. According to reports and data from World Fish, an international, nonprofit research organisation that harnesses the potential of fisheries and aquaculture, Bangladesh accounts for 65% of the world’s hilsa supply, followed by India and Myanmar. Nonetheless, the love for hilsa is not restricted to Bengalis – much as they would like to believe so.

Most Bengalis grow up on tales of hilsa or ilish: there is the wicked petni, or the ghost of an unmarried Bangali woman, who followed a man across rambling fields late evening to snatch the hilsa from his bag, there are pompous reminisces of fish market bargains, heated debates around the superiority of hilsa from Bangladesh’s Padma river compared to that from the Ganga, near-lyrical eulogies to the silver beauty of the fish. Recently, conversations have shifted to a concern for the dwindling hilsa population, thanks to years of intemperate consumption and irresponsible fishing.

Bengalis might like to believe that the only hilsa worth eating is found in the Padma or in the Ganga, but the herring is found in the rivers of several countries, including Iraq and Iran in West Asia, and Malaysia, Indonesia, Vietnam and Cambodia in the East. In many of these places, hilsa is praised and eaten in myriad avatars.

*Following fish*



Photo credit: Bhapailish/via Facebook.com
The mantra to cooking hilsa for many Bengalis is to keep it simple. Mustard oil is mandatory, the use of strong ingredients like onions and garlic sacrilege and experiments and innovations strictly prohibited. Years ago, when an adventurous chef made a hilsa dish with muddled strawberries, an uncle remarked: “No wonder the fish is near extinction.”

But in Malaysia, the hilsa is called Terubuk, and Betty Saw’s book, _Best of Malaysian Cooking_, recommends cooking it with soya bean sprouts, ground anchovies, turmeric leaves and fermented Durian. In her book _For My Children…What I Cooked For You, _Malay cookbook author B Bot has archived a unique recipe – salted fish cooked with a paste of dried chilies, galangal, turmeric and shallots along with pineapples and coconut cream. A rather expensive rendition of the dish, she writes, replaces the ordinary salted fish with the salt-cured roe of hilsa.

Terubuk. Photo credit: uyunnailaa/via Instagram
In China, Zhengjiang, on the southern banks of the great river Yangtze, is famous for its seasonal catch of hilsa herrings that go by the name Shi Yu. Shi Yu means time fish, named after its by-the-clock migration up the Yangtze every year. Eleventh century Chinese premier and poet of the Song dynasty Wang Anshi wrote in praise of the Shi Yu: “Served with bamboo shoots, tender and delicate Shi Yu tastes better than milk.”

In his essay _The Hilsa Herring of Zhengjiang in Late Spring_ Zhao Heng also mentions a recipe for steamed Shi Yu, stuffed with bamboo shoot and bacon slices, studded with dried winter mushrooms, that calls for a minimum of spices and a dash of Shaoxing wine.

There is an old Burmese saying – when you select a fish to eat, choose a hilsa, when you select a wife, choose a teenager. It is best to ignore the second part, but the Burmese do turn out quite a few unique dishes with the hilsa.

“In Myanmar the hilsa which is mostly from the Irrawaddy, is not cooked in mustard oil,” said Chanda Dutt, who runs Kolkata’s only Burmese specialty restaurant, Chanda’s Khaukswey. Dutt was born and raised in Taunggyi, in Myanmar’s Shan state. She recalled early morning breakfasts of steaming hot rice and fried hilsa roe, cooked in a spicy gravy made with ngapi chet (fermented fish paste) and tomatoes, which she would relish at a neighbour’s home.




A typical Burmese meal: rice with a mè hnat (stewed beef), chinyay hin (hot & sour soup), ngapi yay-jo (thin pickled fish sauce) and to za ya (raw or scalded vegetables to go with it). Photo credit: Wagaung/Wikimedia Commons [Licensed under CC BY 3.0]
“They would also make a hot and spicy soup with ilish bones, including the head, and vegetables like aubergine, wilted greens and pumpkin, flavoured with garlic, fish sauce and green chilies,” added Dutt.

One of the finest samples of Burmese culinary ingenuity is a traditional dish in which the hilsa is marinated overnight with vinegar, soy and fish sauce and slow-cooked the next day with garlic, ginger, chilies and other ingredients including shrimp paste, for several hours on a bed of lemon grass stalks, until the hilsa bones are tender enough to melt in the mouth. “An uncle visiting from Burma once prepared the dish with fresh Padma Ilish in my Kolkata kitchen,” Dutt recalled.

*Local variations*
In India, hilsa is found in the Narmada, Tapti, Mahanadi, Krishna and Godavari. Known as Pulasa in Andhra Pradesh, it is a much sought after delicacy in the region – an old adage justifies the selling of one’s nuptials just so one can eat the Pulasa.

“Its dwindling population in the Godavari adds to its exoticism and price tag,” said Srinivas Velidanda, a partner at the popular Andhra restaurant Coringa in Bengaluru. “The price can go up to Rs 9,000 per kilogram. A treasured dish in the Godavari districts is the Pulasa Pulusu, a piquant, slow-cooked curry with a distinct tang from tamarind. Recipes, of course, vary – some call for a smidgen of jaggery, others a splash of mango pickle oil, and there are those that include whole okra cooked with the fish.”

The Parsis know the hilsa as bhing. “An iconic dish is the bhoojelo bhing,” said archaeologist and caterer Kurush F Dalal who runs Katy’s Kitchen, a popular catering business started by his mother, the legendary Katy Dalal. The bhing is cleaned, gutted, laced and stuffed with a mix of fresh coriander, mint, chilies and other spices, wrapped in soft muslin cloth, which is then smeared with sticky, riverine clay and roasted on fire.

In _Parsi Food and Drinks and Customs_, BJ Maneckshaw writes about a particular rendition of the dish in which the bhing, stuffed with spicy chutney-like marinade made with fresh coriander, grated coconut, sesame and poppy seeds, tamarind extract and a few other spices, is then stuffed with roe or prawns – before being wrapped in banana leaves, followed by muslin and finally caked in clay or wet sand, covered with hot charcoal to cook, unhurried.

Sadly, such elaborate dishes are now rarely made.




I Love My Motherland Sindh/via Facebook.com
The bhoojelo bhing is similar to the Sindhi rendition of a roasted hilsa called Wadi di palla. The dish is traditionally cooked in pits dug in the sand – a recipe perhaps born in the deserts of the Sindh region, in Pakistan. “The whole palla [hilsa] is stuffed with a mix of onion, ginger-garlic, chilies and fresh coriander muddled into a paste,” said blogger Alka Keswani, who runs the food blog Sindhi Rasoi. The stuffed fish is wrapped with uncooked rotis and roasted in a pit. “Of course now people cook it in an oven,” added Keswani. “Besides, there’s the iconic kok palla – palla fillets laced with a spice masala, with chopped onions, tomatoes, chilies and fresh coriander.”

Among Sindhis, the palla also enjoys major cultural and religious significance. “Our patron saint Lord Jhulelal is seen riding the palla,” said Keswani, “Among Hindu Sindhis, it is considered auspicious to eat palla during Maha Shivaratri.” Several legends and folklore exist about the palla in Sindhi culture. “We have grown up on tales of how the palla swims up the Indus to the shrine of Zinda Pir in Sukkur, Pakistan, to pay homage to the great saint. It is only then that the fish gets its signature taste and silver gleam,” Keswani recalled.

*Comparable to caviar*
In most cultures, it is the roe of the hilsa that is more sought after than the fish itself. Parsis, for instance, love bhing roe: “In its simplest form, the roe is first steamed wrapped in muslin, anointed with spices typical to Parsi kitchens and fried. Or, we make the gharab nu achaar, which is pickled roe.” said Dalal. The whole roe of the bhing is pickled in sarko – barrel matured sugar-cane vinegar which no Parsi kitchen is complete without. Pickling spices like turmeric, roasted cumin, garlic and sometimes, cinnamon are added too.

The hilsa roe has been compared to caviar and the Sindhis love it too. A treasured dish is the aani ji bhaaji, a curry made with fried roe or aani. Surprisingly, what is served as aani ji bhaaji in a Sindhi household is often a vegetarian dish, made with chickpea flour dumplings slow cooked with onions, tomatoes and spices.

The besan ji aani is a classic case of culinary jugaad, perhaps for the benefit of Sindhis who have embraced vegetarianism. “Unlike in the past when palla roe was easily available in the bazaars of Sindh, often for free, today the palla roe, and the fish are hard to get,” said Keswani. So the dumplings perked up with spices, are given a grainy texture akin to fish roe with the addition of poppy seeds and shaped like roe too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RISING SUN

*US: Bangladesh made some progress in arresting attackers of bloggers*
*Citing religious minority groups, the report also says that Bangladesh government did not adequately protect the minorities from attacks*
The United States says Bangladesh has made some progress in arresting the attackers of bloggers last year when extremists mainly targeted religious minorities and individuals who engaged in activities deemed atheistic.

“The government made some progress in arresting and indicting attackers of bloggers from previous years, although top officials continued to blame writers for offending religious sentiments,” the State Department said in its annual international religious freedom report for the year 2016 on Tuesday.

“According to religious minority groups, the government continued to discriminate against them in property disputes and did not adequately protect them from attacks,” the Congressional mandated report said.

Secretary of State Rex Tillerson released the report that said Bangladesh did not adjudicate any of the more than one million pending restitution cases involving land seized from Hindus declared to be enemies of the state before the country’s independence.

The State Department noted that terrorist organisations claimed responsibility for a significant number of attacks against multiple religious minorities, particularly Hindus. At least 24 people were killed in these attacks on Hindu, Christian, Buddhist, and other minority communities.

“Terrorist groups also targeted religious converts, Shia, and individuals who engaged in activities deemed atheistic,” it said.

On July 1, five militants attacked an upscale restaurant in Dhaka, targeting mostly non-Muslims. Twenty-two people were killed, including two police officers.

Individuals and groups continued to threaten bloggers and other individuals for “offending Islam” while attackers, claiming affiliation with al-Qaeda, killed a blogger on April 6, the report said.

The State Department said in meetings with government officials and in public statements, the US ambassador and other embassy representatives spoke out against acts of violence in the name of religion and encouraged the government to uphold the rights of minority religious groups and to foster a climate of diversity and tolerance.

“The embassy publicly condemned the attacks against members of religious minorities and called on the government to bring those responsible to justice,” it said.

Religious minority communities such as Hindus and Christians reported the government continued to displace them, by force if necessary, because of land ownership disputes that disproportionately affected them, the report said.

According to religious associations, such disputes continued to occur in areas near new roads or industrial development zones, where land prices had recently increased.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...h-made-progress-arresting-attackers-bloggers/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*10 HuJI sentenced to death for attempting to assassinate B'desh PM:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Bangladesh is missing from here for good cause:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

ashok321 said:


> Bangladesh is missing from here for good cause:
> 
> View attachment 420043


Thank you for posting this graph.It is really heart warming to know that, Bangladesh is not among the top 10 countries which will contribute most to the world population up to 2050 although it is currently 8th largest in population.It is a real testament of the success of our family planning program.20 years ago, our population was growing at 2.2 percent per year, now it has slowed down to 1.1 percent.30 years from now, population growth rate will become zero.With a stabilized population, 7 percent economic growth will translate a lot faster per capita income growth.

On a second note, entire world need to invest in the development of Africa urgently.Both in economic and social development.We no longer afford to a under developed Africa any more.Otherwise a catastrophic humanitarian disaster will rip apart Africa and drag down the entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

Doyalbaba said:


> Thank you for posting this graph.It is really heart warming to know that, Bangladesh is not among the top 10 countries which will contribute most to the world population up to 2050 although it is currently 8th largest in population.It is a real testament of the success of our family planning program.20 years ago, our population was growing at 2.2 percent per year, now it has slowed down to 1.1 percent.30 years from now, population growth rate will become zero.With a stabilized population, 7 percent economic growth will translate a lot faster per capita income growth.
> 
> On a second note, entire world need to invest in the development of Africa urgently.Both in economic and social development.We no longer afford to a under developed Africa any more.Otherwise a catastrophic humanitarian disaster will rip apart Africa and drag down the entire world.



BD is climbing the social ladder at a faster pace. Remarkable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mage

*EU envoy considers EBA regime 'safe for BD'*
Dhaka needs to implement 27 int'l conventions to get GSP+ benefit
The European Union (EU) has made it clear that Bangladesh will continue to enjoy duty-free-quota-free access to the European market under Everything But Arms (EBA) regime saying the EBA is 'safe' for Bangladesh, reports UNB.

"I can tell you today EBA regime is safe (for Bangladesh)," outgoing European Union (EU) Ambassador in Dhaka Pierre Mayaudon told the news agency in an interview at his office on Monday.

He said they are in a 'trajectory' where Bangladesh government, supported by the private sector, has showed 'clear, concrete and time-bound' willingness to align itself with the international labour conventions.

Earlier, the International Labour Organisation (ILO) called on Bangladesh to address four issues -- full alignment of respectively, the EPZ draft law, the Bangladesh Labour Act, with the UN core Labour Convention modalities -- for establishing trade unions and the right of trade unions to operate freely.

There have been speculations that the EU will suspend trade privileges -- Generalised Scheme of Preferences (GSP) -- that Bangladesh enjoys under the EBA.

Bangladesh earned $18.68 billion from its exports to EU in 2015-16, which was 54.57 per cent of the total receipts for the fiscal year. Of the $18.68 billion, $17.15 billion came from apparel shipments.


Asked about the GSP+ benefit for Bangladesh, Ambassador Mayaudon said Bangladesh, once it becomes a middle-income country, will have to apply for the GSP+ regime.

"Access to GSP+ isn't an automatic process. But in practical terms, GSP+ is almost as generous as the GSP (under EBA). There'll be little difference in Bangladesh economy in terms of access to the EU market," he said.

It, according to the European Commission (Trade), must have ratified the 27 GSP+ relevant international conventions on human- and labour rights, environmental protection and good governance to avail GSP+ benefit.

"Bangladesh today isn't very far from that. Most of these (27) conventions are already signed and ratified (by Bangladesh)," Ambassador Mayaudon said, adding that the attention, at that time, will be on proper implementation of these conventions.

The country must not have formulated reservations which are prohibited by these conventions and the monitoring bodies under those conventions must not have identified any serious failure to effectively implement them, according to the European Commission. Ambassador Mayaudon, however, said Bangladesh will not lose the GSP benefit under the EBA the day it becomes a middle-income country, but it will enjoy the duty-free-quote-free benefit for there years during the transition period.

On Bangladesh's US$ 50 billion export target by 2021, the Ambassador said, "It's good and necessary to have an ambitious target."

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/08/23/80567/EU-envoy-considers-EBA-regime-'safe-for-BD'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*US warns its citizens of ‘continuing threats’ in Bangladesh *
The United States has warned its citizens of ‘continuing threats’ from terrorist groups in Bangladesh and the risk of travelling to that country.

In a latest travel advisory, the Department of State warned US citizens of continuing threats from terrorist groups in Bangladesh and to consider the risks of travel to and throughout the country.

However, the Department updated its travel warning to reflect the change in the US Embassy in Dhaka’s status to “partially accompanied,” effective August 24.

This allows all adult family members of US government personnel to remain in or return to Dhaka.

Previously, only adult family members employed by the US government were permitted to remain or return to Dhaka.

Minor dependents are still prohibited from residing in Dhaka.

The US Embassy remains open and will provide all consular services, it said.

“While Bangladeshi security forces continue to identify and counter terrorist elements, the Islamic State of Iraq and ash Sham (ISIS) and al-Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS) persist in their efforts to plot and/or carry out terrorist attacks throughout the country,” the travel advisory said.

In March, two suicide bombing attempts occurred at Dhaka’s Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport and an explosion in the city of Sylhet killed seven people.

These incidents were the first notable attacks since July 1, 2016, when terrorists killed more than 20 people, including one US citizen, in a restaurant frequented by foreigners in Dhaka’s diplomatic enclave.

Similarly, in October 2016, ISIS threatened to target “expats, tourists, diplomats, garment buyers, missionaries, and sports teams” in the most “secured zones” in Bangladesh.

Recurring threats and periodic terrorist activities have prompted the Embassy to require US government personnel in Bangladesh to live, work, and travel under strict security guidelines, the travel advisory said.

US government officials and their adult family members are not permitted to travel on foot, motorcycle, bicycle, rickshaw, or other uncovered means on public thoroughfares and sidewalks in Bangladesh.

In addition, US government officials and their family members remain severely restricted in their ability to visit public establishments and places, or to attend large gatherings in Bangladesh.
http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...-of-continuing-threats-in-bangladesh-4812727/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Defending the ‘liberal’ in liberal democracies*
Amal Karim | Published: 00:05, Aug 28,2017 | Updated: 23:29, Aug 27,2017
IN EVERYDAY parlance, words like ‘democracy’ and ‘liberalism’ are often used without giving much thought to their nuanced definitions. 

In more sophisticated discourse, we might sometimes hear the word ‘democracy’ qualified by ‘liberal’, to indicate a particular variant of democracy. Is this an attempt to make the liberal underpinnings of democracy more explicit or does this imply that democracies do not have to necessarily be liberal and that there are alternatives? 
In other words, is it possible to have a durable democracy that is not also liberal? The treatment of this question relies heavily upon how we understand the terms ‘liberal’ and ‘democracy.’ 
So, first I will review the two terms critical to this question: liberalism and democracy. 
Then I will explain how a robust liberal tradition is a necessity for a democracy to be successful and how ‘illiberal democracy’ is a misleading term. 

Liberalism and democracy are essentially two-sides of the same coin. If we want to have a stable and durable democracy, we also have to have the traditions and institutions that guarantee the autonomy of the individual; similarly, to have a fully realised form of liberalism, democracy is the most desirable form of government for citizens to express their political will and confer legitimacy on their chosen government. 

‘Liberalism’ is a term that packages a host of concepts together into a single word. Most famously advanced by nineteenth-century European political philosophers like John Locke and John Stuart Mill, classical liberalism is at its core a tradition that prioritises the individual over the broader community or the state. 
In the liberal tradition, the individual enjoys a great deal of autonomy and personal freedom from the state or ruler’s interference or intimidation. 
Practically, advocates of liberalism want to ensure a set of civil liberties that ensure that every citizen is considered the political equal of those in power. 

The basic civil liberties that are protected under liberalism include freedom of belief, opinion, discussion, speech, publication, broadcast, assembly, demonstration, petition, and freedom from intimidation or undue interference in citizens’ personal lives. In addition, liberalism is intimately tied with the right to own and manage personal property such that historically, ‘the systematic protection of property rights transformed societies. It meant that the complex web of feudal customs and privileges — all of which were obstacles to using property efficiently — could be eliminated.’ 

The tenets of liberalism and the liberal promise to respect civil liberties and property rights can be institutionalised in several political ways. Civil liberties are often protected in documents such as the American Bill of Rights, human rights charters, written constitutions, or even in an unwritten constitution such as that of Great Britain. 

Furthermore, a politically liberal society is characterised by a strong sense of the rule of law and a separation of powers in government. This point goes back to the idea that the individual enjoys freedom from arbitrary treatment by the state and that all citizens have a dignity that cannot be legitimately infringed upon by the state; instead, both ordinary citizens and people in positions of governmental power are subject to the overarching authority of the law. 

Similarly, the individual can rely upon the checks provided by one branch of government to prevent an overzealous exercise of power by another branch. In spite of this Fareed Zakaria also argues, ‘this bundle of freedoms — what might be termed as ‘constitutional liberalism’ — has nothing intrinsically to do with democracy and the two have not always gone together, even in the west.’ He points out that there have been many regimes throughout history that have been elected through democratic means, but have by no means been liberal such as Hitler’s Nazi regime that was democratically elected into power.

Defining ‘democracy’ is the next critical step, but this is a rather complicated matter. Scholars generally define democracy in two general methods: a thin definition and a thick definition. The thin definition relies on a procedural understanding of democracy. 
This is to say that if citizens of a country are able to choose and replace their leaders in free and fair elections, then we have the minimal procedural basis for a democracy. 
In a democracy, there is an institutionalised electoral mechanism that allows citizens to have a say in who governs and what policies they enact; citizens also have the ability to replace the governing body with another party if they are unhappy about government performance. 

In addition, it is generally understood that in a democracy there is no discrimination in determining who is allowed to vote – there should be universal suffrage for all adult citizens who meet basic competency requirements. Furthermore, opposition and dissent against the ruling power must be tolerated. That is to say, the electoral arena has to be open to any group that follows constitutional rules and wishes to run for office. 

The thick definition of democracy is recognition that the electoral mechanism alone is not sufficient to ensure a strong democracy. This definition supplements the procedural definition by adding elements and requirements that we would recognise as similar or even identical to the bundle of freedoms in the liberal tradition, so much so that the thick definition is essentially a description of a ‘liberal democracy’. 
These supplements include the existence of an independent judiciary, strong rule of law, protection of civil liberties, due process of law, legal equality, and institutional checks on power, among others. Zakaria distinguishes the process of determining who will rule (procedural) from the goals government and society broadly pursue (constitutional liberalism). 

Larry Diamond makes a similar distinction, ‘Genuine competition to determine who rules does not ensure high levels of freedom, equality transparency, social justice or other liberal values. 
Electoral democracy helps to make these other values more achievable, but it does not by any means ensure them.’ 
However, arguing that society needs to be liberal in order to fulfil the definition of a ‘liberal democracy’ is a circular argument. Therefore, I will proceed using a thinner, proceduralist definition of democracy to prove that democracy must be liberal in order to remain democratic.

Robert Dahl argues that we need three guarantees for citizens to be able to make their preferences known to the government and government to be responsive to these preferences. This is a rephrasing of the procedural definition – that citizens in a democracy must have the ability to choose their government and that government is subject to the will of the majority (in most cases). 

Dahl states that citizens have to be able to formulate their preferences, to signify their preferences, and that these preferences have to be weighted equally in the conduct of the government. Note that in these opportunities, there is no mention of civil liberties or rule of law – it is simply a description of the necessary procedural dimensions of democracy. 

However when we step back a step further, we see that in practicality the proper manifestation of these opportunities relies upon a set of preconditions and a particular political/social climate. For the first opportunity, citizens who seek to formulate their preferences have to be able to form and join organisations, enjoy freedom of expression, the right to vote, and have access to alternative sources of information. 

Then in order to signify their preferences, citizens must have the ability to run for public office and participate in free and fair elections, in addition to the previously mentioned guarantees. 
While Dahl chooses not to elaborate on the necessity of these perquisites, it is not difficult to see the connection. 

For example, without a liberal institution like a free press, the electorate will remain uninformed about government abuses of power. Or if the right to assemble is not respected, government dissenters will face obstacles in their mission to organise into a cohesive opposition. 

If citizens live in constant fear that they could be whisked away from their families on a politically motivated charge and be at the mercy of a compromised judiciary system we cannot expect a robust and genuine arena for electoral competition. Lastly, if there is no guarantee of peoples’ freedom to associate, we cannot expect a civil society that acts as intermediary bodies between the state and the individual. 

Thus Zakaria’s term ‘illiberal democracy’ is misleading in important ways. It implies that a state can be democratic and illiberal when in fact a state’s illiberalness voids its ability to function fully as a democracy, even in its most minimal definition. 

For example, Venezuela’s Hugo Chavez was democratically elected into power and continued to enjoy the supposed support of a majority of the population. 
However, he also curbed individual freedoms and gained a stranglehold on the press. So even if he ostensibly functioned as a democratic leader, Chavez was denying citizens the ability to openly and meaningfully formulate and signify their preferences. 

What is more, ‘illiberal’ regimes such as Chavez’s are not bound by the package of liberties and checks on power that liberalism entails. Procedure without effect is just an empty gesture. 
Liberalism provides the framework within which a successful democratic state operates. Without the limiting bounds of the liberal tradition, an otherwise textbook-defined democracy can descend into a completely autocratic state and ceases to be democratic at all. 

Then the other side of this argument is that democracy is the logical and inevitable political expression of liberalism. To an avowedly liberal society, democracy represents a political system where equality and competition for power is intrinsic to its success. People who enjoy freedom in their personal lives will want the ability to exercise their freedoms in the political sphere and make the government responsive to their actions. 

Thomas Carothers offers a useful analysis of a concrete example – situations where liberalism and democracy have not quite lined up. He writes of the many countries that made a ‘transition’ to democracy during what Huntington termed the third-wave and became mired in a ‘gray zone’ that is neither fully autocratic nor completely democratic. 

These countries are usually procedurally democratic but are not entirely liberal and often feature dominant-party politics. In these countries, the line between the state and the ruling party is blurred, the arena for opposition is limited, and elections can just barely be considered free and fair. 

The ‘ruling group [is] able to keep political opposition on the ropes while permitting enough political openness to alleviate pressure from the public.’ This type of system is procedurally democratic but illiberal because the prospect that any other party, group, or movement can gain power is so minimal that elections and opposition are rendered futile. Again, procedure without effect or prospect is meaningless. 

Larry Diamond’s The Spirit of Democracy advances the argument that democracy requires more than just the procedural minimal of elections. Any judge will agree that while the letter of the law is critical, equally important is the spirit of the law. 

When considering democracy and democratic governments, elections seem to fulfil the literal, procedural, ‘letter of the law,’ but the spirit of the democracy is in fact liberalism. Democracy and liberalism may have only recently become intertwined in practice, but theoretically, democracy and liberalism are two-sides of the same coin. 

A democracy that is not also liberal is not in fact a democracy. Without the guarantees of individual freedoms found in constitutional liberalism and institutionalised checks on power, citizens’ ability to make their preferences known are hindered, throwing the entire democratic project into jeopardy.
http://www.newagebd.net/article/22898/defending-the-liberal-in-liberal-democracies


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902804285515210752
Bangladesh register historic first-ever Test win against Australia

Today is Eid for them.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*যেভাবে ঘুরে দাঁড়াতে চায় বিএনপি
How BNP wants revert back*





01 Sep, 2017

*প্রথমে পাঁচ বছর ক্ষমতাহীন, পরবর্তী সময়ে চার বছর সংসদের বাইরে থাকায় বিএনপির কেন্দ্র থেকে তৃণমূল পর্যন্ত— সব স্তরের নেতাকর্মীদের মধ্যে সৃষ্টি হয়েছে হতাশা। দলীয় ইতিহাসে সবচেয়ে সংকটময় অবস্থার মধ্য দিয়ে যাচ্ছে দলটি। একইসঙ্গে ক্ষমতাসীন আওয়ামী লীগের নানামুখী চাপ ও হাজার-হাজার মামলায় এই দলের নেতাকর্মীরা বিপর্যস্ত। এরইমধ্যে আগামী জাতীয় সংসদ নির্বাচনকে কেন্দ্র করে আশার আলো দেখছেন বিএনপি নেতারা। আর এই নির্বাচনকে সামনে রেখেই চলতি বছর ঘর গোছানোর কাজ প্রায় শেষ করে এনেছেন তারা। জুলাই থেকে শুরু করেছেন দুই মাসব্যাপী দলের সদস্য সংগ্রহ অভিযান। আর আগস্টে বন্যাদুর্গত এলাকায় ত্রাণ বিতরণ করেছেন। ইতোমধ্যেই তারা জনসেবামূলক কর্মকাণ্ডে নিজেদের যুক্ত করছেন।

এসব কর্মকাণ্ডের মাধ্যমে মাঝে দলকে আরও জনসম্পৃক্ত করে তোলার লক্ষ্যে কাজ করছেন আগামী নির্বাচনে মনোনয়ন-প্রত্যাশী নেতারা। বিএনপিপন্থী বুদ্ধিজীবীরা বলছেন, দলটি ঘুরে দাঁড়াচ্ছে। আর আগামী নির্বাচনেও অংশ নেবে। সুষ্ঠু নির্বাচন হলে দলটি বিএনপি জয়ী হবে। দলের নীতি-নির্ধারণী পর্যায়ের নেতাদের মতে, গণতন্ত্র মানেই নির্বাচন, সংলাপ। তারা বলছেন, ২০১৪ সালের ৫ জানুয়ারি অনুষ্ঠিত নির্বাচন প্রশ্নবিদ্ধ হলেও আগামীতে স্বচ্ছ হবে।

জানতে চাইলে বিএনপির স্থায়ী কমিটির সদস্য ড. খন্দকার মোশাররফ হোসেন বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘দীর্ঘদিন ক্ষমতার বাইরে থাকায় আমাদের নেতাকর্মীরা একটা সময়পর্যন্ত নিশ্চুপ ছিলেন। এখন সাবই সক্রিয় হচ্ছেন।’ তিনি আরও বলেন, ‘তৃণমূল থেকে কেন্দ্র পর্যন্ত এমন কোনও নেতাকর্মী নেই, যার বিরুদ্ধে মামলা নেই। এগুলো নিয়েই সরকার মনে করেছিল, আমাদের নিষ্ক্রিয় করে রাখবে। নিশ্চিহ্ন করে ফেলবে।আমাদের বিরুদ্ধে নেতাকর্মীদের গুম-খুন করেও সফল হয়নি সরকার।’সাবেক এই স্বাস্থ্যমন্ত্রী আরও যোগ করেন, ‘সরকারের গোয়েন্দা সংস্থাগুলো কয়েক মাস আগে জরিপ করেছে, এই জরিপেও আওয়ামী লীগের ভোটের অবস্থা অত্যন্ত নাজুক। এটা সরকারও জানে। এটাই বিরোধী দল হিসেবে বিএনপির সবচেয়ে বড় সফলতা।’

তবে বিএনপির মহাসচিব মির্জা ফখরুল ইসলাম আলমগীর অবশ্য বিগত আট বছরে বিরোধী দল হিসেবেই সাফল্য দেখছেন অন্যত্র। বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে তিনি বলেন, ‘কয়েক লাখ নেতাকর্মীর বিরুদ্ধে মামলার পরও তারা উজ্জীবিত।’ তিনি বলেন, ‘এত কিছুর পরও ২০১৪ সালের নির্বাচনে দেশের বেশিরভাগ দল নির্বাচনে অংশ নেয়নি। এটাই বিএনপির গত কয়েক বছরের মধ্যে সবচেয়ে বড় সাফল্য।’ফখরুল ইসলাম আলমগীর আরও বলেন, ‘বিএনপি এমন একটি দল, যে দলটি যুগের প্রয়োজনে, কালের প্রয়োজনে, মানুষের প্রয়োজনে সৃষ্টি হয়েছিল। যার ফলেই ৩৯তম প্রতিষ্ঠা বার্ষিকীতে আমরা খুব সোচ্চার কণ্ঠে, দৃঢ়তার সঙ্গে, আত্মপ্রত্যয়ের সঙ্গে বলতে পারি, বিএনপি হচ্ছে বাংলাদেশের মানুষের সবচেয়ে প্রিয় রাজনৈতিক দল। তাদের হৃদয়ের কাছাকাছি একটি দল।’

প্রসঙ্গত, ২০১৪ সালের ৫ জানুয়ারি নির্বাচনের আগে-পরে সহিংস আন্দোলন করে বিএনপি। অবশ্যই পরবর্তী সময়ে সহিংস আন্দোলন থেকে সরে এসে দল গোছানো, নিয়মিত টেবিলটক ও আলোচনা সভার মধ্যেই রাজনৈতিক কর্মকাণ্ড সীমাবদ্ধ রাখে দলটি। এর বাইরে সভা-সমাবেশ করতে চাইলেও বেশিরভাগ ক্ষেত্রেই আয়োজন করতে ব্যর্থ হয়েছে বিএনপি।এ বিষয়ে দলের ভাইস চেয়ারম্যান আবদুল্লাহ আল নোমান বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে জানান, ‘বিগত চার বছরে বিএনপির বেশিরভাগ সমাবেশের অনুমতি দেয়নি পুলিশ প্রশাসন।’ এক্ষেত্রে অনুমতি না দেওয়ার ঘটনা ঘটেছে প্রায় সাত বার। এর মধ্যে ৫ জানুয়ারি উপলক্ষে শনিবার (৭ জানুয়ারি) সমাবেশ করতে দু’টি স্থানের অনুমতি চাইলেও পায়নি সাবেক ক্ষমতাসীন এই দলটি।

যেসব সমাবেশ করার অনুমতি পায়নি বিএনপি; সেগুলো হচ্ছে, ২০১৪ সালের ৩০ ডিসেম্বর মানববন্ধন, ২০১৫ সালের ৫ জানুয়ারি ‘গণতন্ত্র হত্যা দিবস’, ২০১৬ সালের ২ অক্টোবর সাদেক হোসেন খোকার বাড়ির বরাদ্দ বাতিলের প্রতিবাদে ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং ইনস্টিটিউশন মিলনায়তনে, একই বছরের ৭ নভেম্বর উপলক্ষে সমাবেশ করতে ৭, ৮ ও ১৩ নভেম্বর অনুমতি চাইলেও প্রশাসন সাড়া দেয়নি। এছাড়া ২০১৪ সালের ১৪ মে, একই বছরের ২২ মে গুম-খুনের প্রতিবাদে ডিপ্লোমা ইঞ্জিনিয়ার্স ইনস্টিটিউট-এ সমাবেশ করতে পারেনি বিএনপি। সর্বশেষ ৫ জানুয়ারি উপলক্ষে সমাবেশ করতে ৭ জানুয়ারি সোহরাওয়ার্দী বা নয়া পল্টন চাইলেও প্রশাসন অনুমতি দেয়নি।

২০১৪ সালের ২৭ ডিসেম্বর গাজীপুরে সমাবেশ করতে সক্ষম হয়নি দলটি। ওই দিন সমাবেশস্থলে ১৪৪ ধারা জারি করেছিল প্রশাসন। তবে বিএনপি গাজীপুর বিভাগে এ দিন হরতাল পালন করে। এরপর থেকেই বিএনপির সমাবেশ ঘিরে কড়া অবস্থানে যায় সরকার।

এ প্রসঙ্গে ভাইস চেয়ারম্যান শামসুজ্জামান দুদু বলেন, ‘বিএনপি যেভাবে দাঁড়িয়ে আছে, সেটি খুব কঠিন। নেতাকর্মীদের বিরুদ্ধে এত বেশি মামলা, প্রতিদিনই কোনও না কোনও আদালতে নেতাকর্মীদের মামলায় হাজিরা দিতে হয়।’বিএনপি চেয়ারপারসনের আইনজীবী সানাউল্লাহ মিয়া বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে জানিয়েছেন, ‘শুধু দলের চেয়ারপারসন খালেদা জিয়ার বিরুদ্ধে ২৫টি মামলা রয়েছে। এর মধ্যে পাঁচটি দুদকের মামলা। বাকিগুলোর মধ্যেরয়েছে হত্যা, নাশকতা ও পুলিশের কাজে বাধা দেওয়াসহ রাষ্ট্রদ্রোহের মামলা।’

দীর্ঘদিন ক্ষমতার বাইরে থাকা দলটির ঘুরে দাঁড়ানোর প্রক্রিয়া সম্পর্কে জাতীয়তাবাদী ঘরানার বুদ্ধিজীবী সিনিয়র সাংবাদিক মাহফুজ উল্লাহ বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘বিএনপির কাছে আমাদের প্রত্যাশা হচ্ছে, বিএনপি নির্বাচন করবে। একটি গণতান্ত্রিক সুষ্ঠু, অবাধ নির্বাচন হলে দলটি অংশ নেবে।’ তিনি আরও বলেন, ‘আমার ধারণা বিএনপি যেহেতু একটি গণতান্ত্রিক দল, দলটির লক্ষ্যও গণতান্ত্রিক রাজনীতি, সেহেতু অন্য কোথাও যাওয়ার সুযোগ দলটির নেই। আর যদি কেউ মনে করেন, বিএনপি গণতান্ত্রিক কর্মসূচির বাইরে যাবে, সেটা ভুল।’

২০১৪ সালের সহিংস আন্দোলন সম্পর্কে মাহফুজ উল্লাহ বলেন, ‘বিএনপির বিরুদ্ধে যে ধরনের আন্দোলনের কথা বলা হয়, এ ধরনের আন্দোলন পৃথিবীর বহু দেশেই হয়েছে। কাজেই এটি কোনও বিষয় না। আওয়ামী লীগও এ ধরনের আন্দোলন করেছে। যদি আগুন জ্বালানো, পোড়ানো, মারামারির কথা বলা হয়, তাহলে এগুলো বিএনপির আগে আওয়ামী লীগই করেছে।’

বিএনপির শুভানুধ্যায়ী বুদ্ধিজীবী ডা. জাফরুল্লাহ চৌধুরী বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘জিয়াউর রহমানের আদর্শ অনুসরণ করাই হবে বিএনপির ঘুরে দাঁড়ানোর উপায়। জিয়াউর রহমানের চিন্তাধারা ছিল সবাইকে নিয়ে একসঙ্গে কাজ করা। রাজনীতি, কর্মক্ষেত্র ও দেশ শাসনে সবাইকে সঙ্গে নিতে হবে। তিনি যখন গেরিলাদের ট্রেনিং দিতেন সেখানে শ্রমিক ছিলেন, কৃষক ছিলেন, ছাত্র ছিলেন, বিভিন্ন পেশার লোক ছিলেন। আমার ধারণা, সেখান থেকেই জিয়াউর রহমান সবাইকে নিয়ে কাজ করার প্রেরণা পেয়েছিলেন। বিএনপিকে ঘুরে দাঁড়াতে হলে জিয়াউর রহমানের এই আদর্শ অনুসরণ করতে হবে।

উৎসঃ banglatribune
http://www.newsofbd.net/newsdetail/detail/200/332742#.Wak48MT2O9E.facebook*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Crisis engulfs the Government
সংকট পিছু ছাড়ছে না ক্ষমতাসীনদের*




01 Sep, 2017
*দেশে একাদশ সংসদ নির্বাচনের আবহ তৈরি করতে, শুরু করা আওয়ামী লীগের নির্বাচনী প্রচারণা থমকে গেছে নানামুখী সংকটে। উত্তর ও উত্তর-পূর্বাঞ্চলে বন্যা এবং প্রাকৃতিক দুর্যোগ, ষোড়শ সংশোধনী বাতিলের রায়ের পর্যবেক্ষণ, রোহিঙ্গা ইস্যু- একের পর এক সংকট মোকাবিলা করতেই সময় যাচ্ছে আওয়ামী লীগের।

চলতি বছরের মে মাসে আওয়ামী লীগের এক সংসদীয় দলের সভায় এমপিদের সতর্ক করেন প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা। বলেছিলেন, আগামী নির্বাচনে জনবিচ্ছিন্ন কাউকে মনোনয়ন দেয়া হবে না। তারপর এমপিরা নিজ নিজ এলাকায় ব্যাপক গণসংযোগ ও নির্বাচনী কর্মকাণ্ডে হাত দেন। জনপ্রিয়তা পুনরুদ্ধারে- মাটি কাটা থেকে মাছ ধরা, হাল চাষ থেকে দরিদ্রের ঘরে টিনের চালা লাগিয়ে দেয়া- সবই করা শুরু করেছিলেন আওয়ামী লীগ দলীয় এমপিরা। তারপর হঠাৎ বন্যা আর ষোড়শ সংশোধনী বাতিলের রায়ের পর্যবেক্ষণ নিয়ে মাতামাতিতে সব থমকে যায়। এ দুটির রেশ না কাটতেই চরম আকার ধারণ করেছে রোহিঙ্গা সমস্যা।

একাদশ জাতীয় সংসদ নির্বাচন ২০১৯ সালে। নির্বাচনী মাঠ দখলে নিতে, দুই বছর বাকি থাকতেই নির্বাচনী প্রস্তুতি শুরু করেছিল আওয়ামী লীগ। দলের কেন্দ্র থেকে নির্দেশ পৌঁছেছে মাঠ পর্যায়ে। সে অনুযায়ী তৃণমূল নেতারা কাজ শুরু করেছিলেন। প্রধানমন্ত্রীর নির্দেশ অনুযায়ী এমপিরা শুরু করেছিলেন উঠান বৈঠক। সরকারের উন্নয়ন কর্মকাণ্ডের ফিরিস্তি তুলে ধরেছেন। ভবিষ্যতে সরকার আরও কী কী কাজ করবে সেটাও জানান দিচ্ছিলেন তারা। কিন্তু হঠাৎ সংকটে পড়ে শ্লথ হয় আওয়ামী লীগের নির্বাচনী আবহ তৈরির চাকা।

তবে দলের অনেক নেতা মনে করেন, বন্যায় ত্বরিত ত্রাণ তৎপরতার মধ্য দিয়েও আওয়ামী লীগ জনগণের অনেক কাছাকাছি যেতে পেরেছে। চলতি বন্যায় সরকার ও দলের পর্যাপ্ত ত্রাণ বিতরণ ছিল ঐতিহাসিক। আওয়ামী লীগ ছাড়া অন্য কোনো রাজনৈতিক দল এভাবে জনগণের পাশে ত্রাণ নিয়ে দাঁড়ায়নি। এছাড়া দিনাজপুরের বিরলে এবং গাইবান্ধার গোবিন্দগঞ্জে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর ত্রাণ বিতরণ রীতিমত জনসভায় পরিণত হয়েছিল।

দলীয় সূত্রে জানা যায়, ঈদের পর আবারো নির্বাচনমুখী কর্মকাণ্ড শুরু করবে আওয়ামী লীগ। ১২ সেপ্টেম্বর প্রধানমন্ত্রীর রাজশাহী যাওয়ার কথা রয়েছে। সেখানে বিভিন্ন উন্নয়নমূলক কর্মকাণ্ড উদ্বোধন করে তিনি জনসভায় ভাষণ দেবেন। এর মধ্য দিয়ে আবারো দলের নেতা-কর্মীরা নির্বাচনমুখী হবে। সেখানে আবারো প্রধানমন্ত্রী দলের নেতা-কর্মীদের নতুন বার্তা দিতে পারেন।

‘৫ জানুয়ারির মতো নির্বাচন আর হবে না’ এবং আগামী নির্বাচনে আমি আর কারো দয়িত্ব নিতে পারব না- প্রধামনমন্ত্রীর এমন ঘোষণার পরপরই বর্তমান এমপি এবং মনোনয়ন প্রত্যাশীদের জনসংযোগের এক রকম প্রতিযোগিতা শুরু হয়। বিএনপি থেকে অভিযোগও আসছিল সরকার বিএনপিকে বাদ দিয়েই নির্বাচনী আবহ তৈরি করতে চায়। কিন্তু উত্তর ও উত্তর-পূর্বাঞ্চলের ২২ জেলার বন্যা এবং প্রাকৃতিক দুর্যোগে প্রায় শতাধিক লোকের মৃত্যু এবং ৩৩ লাখ মানুষের ক্ষতিগ্রস্ত হওয়ার মধ্য দিয়ে সারা দেশেই আওয়ামী লীগের নির্বাচনী প্রচারণা থমকে দাঁড়ায়। উদ্ধার তৎপরতা ও ত্রাণ বিতরণেই গত এক মাস ব্যস্ত ছিল সরকার ও আওয়ামী লীগ।

এর মধ্যেই সংবিধানের ষোড়শ সংশোধনীর পর্যবেক্ষণের কিছু অংশের বিরুদ্ধে সাংগঠনিকভাবে আওয়ামী লীগের কেন্দ্র থেকে তৃণমূল নেতারা জনমত গঠন করে। আগস্ট মাস জুড়ে শত শত আলোচনা সভায় আওয়ামী লীগ নেতারা ব্যস্ত ছিলেন ষোড়শ সংশোধনীর পর্যবেক্ষণের কিছু অংশ নিয়ে। প্রধানমন্ত্রীর আন্তর্জাতিক উপদেষ্টা গওহর রিজভীর সঙ্গে প্রধান বিচারপতির বৈঠকের পর দৃশ্যপট পাল্টায়। কিন্তু স্বস্তি ফেরেনি আওয়ামী লীগে। মিয়ানমার সরকারের নিপীড়নে রোহিঙ্গাদের ঢল নামে বাংলাদেশ সীমান্তের দিকে। এত শরণার্থীর ভরণ-পোষণ ও জায়গা দেয়া বাংলাদেশের জন্য অনেকটাই কষ্টসাধ্য। রোহিঙ্গা সংকট নিরসনে সরকারের কূটনীতিক প্রচেষ্টা চলছে। বাংলাদেশে রোহিঙ্গাদের পুশ ইন বন্ধে মার্কিন সহকারী পররাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রীকেও প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা আহ্বান জানিয়েছেন।

ষোড়শ সংশোধনী বাতিল নিয়ে বিচার বিভাগের সঙ্গে প্রকাশ্য বিরোধিতা, দেশব্যাপী বন্যার ছোবল, ঈদযাত্রায় রাস্তার বেহাল দশা, কিছুদিন আগের বগুড়ার ধর্ষণকাণ্ড, ৫৭ ধারায় মামলা বিড়ম্বনা, বরগুনায় ইউএনও’র নামে মামলা এসব সংকট আওয়ামী লীগ কাটিয়ে উঠেছে।

এদিকে বর্তমানে বিএনপির দুই শীর্ষ নেতা বিএনপি চেয়ারপার্সন খালেদা জিয়া ও সিনিয়র ভাইস চেয়ারম্যান তারেক রহমান লন্ডনে অবস্থান করছেন। সেখানে সরকারের বিরুদ্ধে কী কৌশল আঁটছেন তারা, তাও ভাবিয়ে তুলছে আওয়ামী লীগকে। সংশ্লিষ্টরা বলছেন, ঐতিহ্যগতভাবেই সংকট মোকাবিলা করে আওয়ামী লীগ আজ এ পর্যায়ে এসেছে।

আওয়ামী লীগের সাংগঠনিক সম্পাদক খালিদ মাহমুদ চৌধুরী মানবকণ্ঠকে বলেন, সংকট সমাধান করতেই আওয়ামী লীগের জন্ম। প্রতিষ্ঠার পর থেকে ধারাবাহিকভাবে ইতিহাসের প্রতিটি সংকটকে সাহসের সঙ্গে মোকাবিলা করে আওয়ামী লীগ এ জাতিকে স্বাধীনতা দিয়েছে। ভোটের অধিকার, ভাতের অধিকার প্রতিষ্ঠা করে গণতন্ত্র পুনরুদ্ধার করেছে। আওয়ামী লীগই একাত্তরের মানবতাবিরোধী অপরাধী ও পঁচাত্তরে বঙ্গবন্ধুর খুনিদের বিচার করেছে। সংকট মোকাবিলা করে আওয়ামী লীগ দেশকে মধ্যম আয়ের দেশে পরিণত করেছে। আওয়ামী লীগ কোনো সংকটকে ভয় পায় না; সাহস নিয়ে মোকাবিলা করে।
মানবকণ্ঠ
http://www.newsofbd.net/newsdetail/detail/200/332719#.Wak4iUyudF4.facebook*


----------



## RISING SUN

*US to hold sixth security dialogue with Bangladesh Tuesday*
Acting Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for Political-Military Affairs Michael Miller and Bangladesh Director General for the Americas at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Abida Islam will co-chair the dialogue, the US embassy in Dhaka said.









US Ambassador to Bangladesh Marcia Bernicat will also participate. 
The embassy said the dialogue, launched in 2012, reflects "our growing security relationship with Bangladesh, and our shared commitment to peace and prosperity in the region."

Discussions will focus on regional security challenges as well as on efforts to expand partnerships in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, peacekeeping, defence trade, military cooperation, and counterterrorism, as well as maritime security and territorial defence.
https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/201...xth-security-dialogue-with-bangladesh-tuesday

*Bangladesh to expand anti-terror ops with new police unit*
Bangladesh is expanding its anti-terror operations with a new police unit to hunt down suspected extremists.

The decision to create the new unit follows several years of deadly attacks targeting writers, atheists, foreigners and other perceived enemies of Islam, though there have been no major attacks since July 2016.
 
A government document detailing plans for the new unit says it will include special tactical field teams and intelligence experts. Home Minister Asaduzzaman Khan said it was unclear when the new unit, including 581 newly recruited officers, would be ready.

Experts said Thursday the move would help maintain security control.

Security analyst Abdur Rashid said keeping up with extremist group's constantly changing tactics means "we need a specialized unit."
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...and-anti-terror-ops-with-new-police-unit.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Thank you for posting this graph.It is really heart warming to know that, Bangladesh is not among the top 10 countries which will contribute most to the world population up to 2050 although it is currently 8th largest in population.It is a real testament of the success of our family planning program.20 years ago, our population was growing at 2.2 percent per year, now it has slowed down to 1.1 percent.30 years from now, population growth rate will become zero.With a stabilized population, 7 percent economic growth will translate a lot faster per capita income growth.
> 
> On a second note, entire world need to invest in the development of Africa urgently.Both in economic and social development.We no longer afford to a under developed Africa any more.Otherwise a catastrophic humanitarian disaster will rip apart Africa and drag down the entire world.



Well you'll still hear these Sanghis crying that we Bangladeshis multiply like rabbits, when its their akhra 'BIMARU STATES' that are contributing to all the misery (including pop. growth) in India....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

02:26 PM, October 14, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:29 PM, October 14, 2017
*Dhaka among least safe, Tokyo safest cities in the world, says The Economist's Safe Cities Index 2017*
*The Economist Intelligence Unit made the study based on 49 indicators covering digital, health, infrastructure and personal security*
Star Online Report

Dhaka, the capital and megacity of Bangladesh, has been ranked one of the least safe cities in the world, whereas, Tokyo once again topped the list of The Economist's Safe Cities Index 2017.

Dhaka and Karachi in South Asia, Manila, Ho Chi Minh City and Jakarta in South-east Asia and Cairo and Tehran in the Middle East and Africa, are among the 10 cities placed at the bottom in the overall ranking of the index.




The Safe Cities Index 2017 is a report, published last Thursday, from The Economist Intelligence Unit sponsored by NEC. 

The report is based on the second iteration of the index, which ranks 60 cities across 49 indicators covering digital security, health security, infrastructure security and personal security.




The top three cities in the index are unchanged from 2015, with Tokyo, Singapore and Osaka ranked first, second and third and still separated by mere tenths of a point.

Dhaka ranked the 58th with an overall point of 47.37, according to the index.

“This is a reflection of a number of factors, but the main reason is that among the cities in the index, it experiences by far the most frequent and most severe terrorist attacks. Jakarta, which ranked last in 2015, is 57th this

year, pulled from the bottom by the addition of Karachi and other cities like Yangon and Dhaka,” the study said.




On digital security, Dhaka along with other low-income cities -- Ho Chi Minh City, Yangon and Manila -- often lack technology skills and competing challenges such as tackling infectious diseases and poverty can push cyber security lower on the list of priorities, the study reveals. 

Three of the top ten in this category are in Asia (Tokyo, Singapore

and Hong Kong) and six (Chicago, Toronto, San Francisco, Los Angeles, New York and Dallas) in North America.

On health security, Dhaka’s position is second from the last. As among the poorer cities, it is struggling to deliver adequate health services. Of the bottom ten cities in this category, nine are either low-income cities (Mumbai, Yangon, Dhaka and Karachi) or low-middle income cities (Johannesburg, Quito, Caracas, Jakarta and Cairo), it said.

Of the top ten performing cities in the health security category, only two (Tokyo and Zurich) are high-income cities; and some high-income cities perform poorly, such as Doha, which ranks 45th.



In infrastructure security, Dhaka is placed at the bottom ten in this category along with other lower-income cities -- Mumbai, Delhi, Manila, Yangon and Karachi.

All the cities in the top ten in this category of the index (Singapore, Madrid, Barcelona, Stockholm, Wellington, Amsterdam, Hong Kong, Melbourne, Sydney and Zurich) are either high or uppermiddle income cities.




And finally, on personal security category Dhaka ranked 43rd and Karachi got the last place among the bottom 10 countries.

The top ten cities in this category of the index are Singapore, Wellington, Osaka, Tokyo, Toronto, Taipei, Hong Kong, Melbourne, Stockholm and Amsterdam. 




“While cities generate economic activity, the security challenges they face expand and intensify as their populations rise,” Chris Clague, who edited the report 'Safe Cities Index 2017: Security in a Rapidly Urbanising World', says.
http://www.thedailystar.net/city/dh...gital-health-personal-security-study-1476301\
*Joy Bangla.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Bengal beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Catholics light candles at the Holy Rosary Church cemetery in Dhaka's Farmgate on All Souls' Day on Thursday.





Buddhists perform Sangha Dan, a ritual of Kathin Chibor Dan celebration, at Dharmarajika Buddhist Maha Vihara in Dhaka's Basabo on Friday.





Cultural Affairs Minister Asaduzzaman Noor speaks at a programme at Dharmarajika Buddhist Maha Vihara in Dhaka's Basabo on the occasion of Kathin Chibor Dan on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Election uncertainty begins to bite on stability, economic progress*
*Shahid Islam*
*Overcoming the fear of uncertainty is as uphill a task as is climbing the summit of the Himalayas.
While a lot is being written and discussed about the next general election, due by the end of 2018, precious little is known whether it will be an inclusive election partaken by major political parties, or the nation and the world will witness a déjà vu reminiscent of the 2014 electoral façade and the mayhem that accompanied it.
BNP’s mindset*
Unless the uncertainties relating to the next general election are assuaged sooner, holding onto the current level of growth (7.24%) will be near to impossible. 
Sources say the BNP is less bothered about the election due to three main reasons.

*First: *BNP’s party hierarchy believes the incumbent regime is unlikely to bring any constitutional amendment to comply with BNP’s demand for a non-partisan, caretaker, or cooperative regime of some sort to commandeer the election. 
In that instance, BNP doesn’t want to its verb and credibility by joining the election under the same set up that had prevented it from joining last one.

*Second:* BNP thinks the government cannot afford another election, and another full term in the office, without fulfilling the whetting public appetite for a representational parliament. 
An election like the 2014 one will tarnish the last vestige of the AL’s image, irreparably and irretrievably, so as to make it impossible in the future to reclaim the AL’s credibility as an institution committed to democratic governance.

*Third: *According to a reliable source, BNP’s senior leadership had confided to some regional and global powers that it doesn’t want to resume power without ensuring that a post-election revenge-spree will not turn the nation into a burning cauldron to put the blame squarely on the BNP’s shoulder.

Above all, of late, BNP’s relationship with neighbouring India has been smoothened up. 
Besides, the fact that brutal attack on Mrs. Zia’s motorcade in late October on way to and from the Bangladesh-Myanmar borders by ruling party cadres became known to all who are watching the Bangladesh scene. 
The BNP chief went to the Myanmar border area to see the plight of the hapless Rohingya refuges where almost a million of the uprooted Rohingyas are rotting in desperation after being driven from their ancestral homeland by the Myanmar military.
*Ruling party’s road map*
While these and other concerns may deter the BNP from participating in an election under the incumbent regime’s umpire ship, the regime in power also has a roadmap in the making to lure the BNP and its allies into the polling fray. 
This ‘being prepared’ roadmap includes a variety of incentivization, confirmed by more than one sources,“including the PM and the BNP chairperson sitting on face to face dialogue when time ripens.”

That prospect had gained traction following an alleged secret meeting in London, UK, between Khaleda Zia and Sheikh Rehana, sister of the PM, during Mrs. Zia’s latest jaunt to the British capital for medical treatment. More than one source confirmed of such a meeting having taken place amidst a volley of exposures in the mainstream and social media of alleged plotting against the PM in person by a disgruntled section of the Bangladesh armed forces. 
“Madam Zia and Mrs. Rehana discussed the necessity to deter jointly any military intervention in politics,” confirmed a source, insisting anonymity.
*PM’s predisposition*
That notwithstanding, PM Sheikh Hasina—who had already declared earlier of her antipathy to holding another election of the like of 2014 due mainly to the fear of prospective uncertainty and socio-political instability that may rob her regime of the desire to becoming a mid-income country by 2021 — remains unbuckled and unfazed, say her aides. 
“The reason she’s not much visible in the public is purely medical,” confirmed a PMO official, alluding to her recent surgery.

*There is no denying that the PM is aware of the private sector growth stagnation that instability ushers in, and, wants over all investment as percentage of GDP to increase from 28.97% to 34.4%. The goal of increasing the FDI from its current stymied level of $2.25 billion to $9.56 billion will also hit a breaker if political instability resurges.*

Above all, the vision outlaid in the 7th FY plan (2016-20) will remain a chimera unless the cumulative investment can be accelerated to the level of $407 billion, in which the private sector is slated to carry bulk of the slab by contributing 77.3% ($314 billion) while the public sector to inject the remaining 22.7% ($92 billion). 
Only by implementing policies commensurable to meeting these targets can create enough employment and productivity to reduce existing poverty level from 22.5 % to 9% by 2021.
*Poor investment-GDP ratio*
According to Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS), the ratio of private sector investment to GDP staggers around 23.01% while the public-sector investment still hovers around 7.26%, despite, in FY 2016-17,Tk1,01292 crores (29.74% of the total budget) having been allocated for physical infrastructure building.

These and other election-related premonitions loom large at a time when the industrial growth is edging downward due to softer export growth, weaker domestic demand, and, warily fallen remittances. 

Above all, the service sector, which alone contributes 56.7% of the GDP, is showing a steady decline too by registering only 6% growth, which is much below the national average.

One auto-rickshaw driver summed up the nation’s state of nervousness by saying: “Rice is gold, over taka 60 per kilo. 
It’ll not come down before next election, which is far away. 
*We can’t bear it any more.”*
http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx

*Khaleda discusses politics with US and Canadaian leaders*
*Special Correspondent*




*A Canadian parliamentary delegation held a meeting with BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia on Monday night.
US Under Secretary of State for Political Affairs Thomas A Shannon met BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia at Khaleda’s Gulshan office on Monday morning (Nov 6).*
At the meeting, the US delegation led by Shannon included other officials of the US embassy in Dhaka while Khaleda Zia was accompanied by BNP secretary general Fakhrul Islam Alamgir and others.
According to sources, the meeting focused on the on-going political issues, Rohingya crisis and the upcoming parliamentary election.

After the meeting, BNP secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir said BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia’s meeting with Thomas A Shannon was productive,Fakhrul said the US delegation talked about the on-going Rohingya crisis with Khaleda Zia. Moreover, the political situation of the country was also discussed. 

Meanwhile, a Canadian parliamentary delegation at a meeting with BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia on Monday night said their country wants to see an inclusive and credible election in Bangladesh.
“Our discussions were very lively and fruitful. They (Canadian team) told us very clearly that their country wants to see a fair, neutral and acceptable election in Bangladesh with the participation of all parties,” said BNP secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir.

A six-member Canadian delegation, led by Yasmen Ratanski MP, went to Khaleda’s Gulshan office around 7:00pm and held nearly an hour-long meeting.

Briefing reporters about the meeting, Fakhrul also said they discussed the country’s latest political situation and the Rohingya issue.
The Canadian parliamentary delegation arrived Dhaka last week to join the 63rd conference of the Commonwealth Parliamentary Association (CPA).

Apart from Fakhrul, BNP standing committee members Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain, Jamiruddin Sircar, Amir Khasru Mahmud Chowdhury and special secretary Asaduzzaman Ripon and Canadian High Commissioner to Bangladesh Benoit Préfontaine were present at the meeting.
http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx?ID=3&date=0#Tid=15069


----------



## Nilgiri

Hope BNP stages a full scale resistance next year through whatever means necessary, it is last chance for them to stay relevant. They must mobilise and deploy every single anti-BAL element out there.....day in and day out...shed blood now to save complete annihilation down the road.


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, November 19, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:30 AM, November 19, 2017
*Japan's support for Bangladesh will continue*




Taro Kono
Rezaul Karim
_Japan's Foreign Minister Taro Kono, who arrives in Dhaka today for a brief but important day-long visit to Bangladesh, talked to The Daily Star's Diplomatic Correspondent Rezaul Karim on a wide range of issues, including bilateral development cooperation, Japanese investment in Bangladesh, infrastructure development, and a power generation project. He also talks about the ongoing Rohingya crisis. The exclusive interview was based on a set of questions sent to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Tokyo through the Embassy of Japan in Bangladesh ahead of his visit. Following are excerpts from the interview. _
The Daily Star (TDS): What is the state of progress in the Dhaka Mass Rapid Transit Development Project and the Matarbari Ultra Super Critical Coal-Fired Power Project, both financed by Japanese ODA, as well as the prospects for their completion? It appears that Japanese assistance for developing infrastructure in Bangladesh has been delayed since the terrorist attack occurred in Dhaka in July 2016. What are the prospects for assistance from Japan going forward? Also, what support is Japan providing in the special economic zones in Bangladesh for Japanese companies?

Taro Kono (TK): Japan and Bangladesh celebrate the 45th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations this year, supported by the amicable bilateral relations as well as bonds between our people. The friendship between the two countries began with the Prime Minister Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's visit to Japan back in 1973, who is the founding father of Bangladesh, with a special interest in the Japanese way of life, together with a profound knowledge of Japanese traditions and culture. Prime Minister Rahman made significant contributions to strengthening the Japan-Bangladesh relations. Bangladesh has been witnessing remarkable development under the superb leadership of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, daughter of Prime Minister Rahman and heir to his legacy. It is my great pleasure to visit Bangladesh as Minister for Foreign Affairs of Japan in this most memorable year.

As one of the main development partners to Bangladesh, Japan is providing assistance for the fight against poverty, the development of infrastructure, and measures to help overcome vulnerability to natural disasters. In particular, under “The Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt (BIG-B) Initiative” agreed to at the bilateral summit meeting in 2014, we are accelerating cooperation aimed at the development of quality infrastructure, the investment environment, and strengthening regional connectivity.

The ongoing Matarbari Ultra Super Critical Coal-Fired Power Project, the Dhaka Mass Rapid Transit Development Project, as well as the Foreign Direct Investment Promotion Project are all important to the BIG-B Initiative, and will greatly contribute to the social and economic development of Bangladesh.


Under the Matarbari Ultra Super Critical Coal-Fired Power Project, two 600 MW-class power generation stations will be built with the aim of generating 7,865GWh of electricity per year by 2026. The Dhaka Mass Rapid Transit Development Project will establish an urban rail network that aims to eliminate traffic congestion by providing transportation to more than 570,000 urban residents every day by 2024. Both projects are under contract to Japanese corporations, which are utilising high-quality technology in their work. The Government of Japan will extend its cooperation to ensure their early completion. In addition, Japan is advancing cooperation in the special economic zones for Japanese businesses under the Foreign Direct Investment Promotion Project of Bangladesh, which is supported by Japan. It is expected that Japanese direct investment in Bangladesh as well as the number of Japanese companies operating there will grow further.

It is extremely regrettable that the precious lives of many people, including Japanese nationals engaged in international cooperation projects, were lost in the terrorist attack in Dhaka in July 2016. I would like to once again resolutely condemn despicable acts of terror, but, at the same time, I appreciate the efforts of the Government of Bangladesh to ensure the security of foreign nationals, including those from Japan, under a strict counterterrorism policy. Japan will continue to actively provide assistance to Bangladesh, while carrying on the will of the victims and securing the safety of the personnel engaged in international cooperation projects.

The future of “Golden Bengal” is full of hope. The potential for cooperation between our two nations towards the achievement of a free and open Indo-Pacific is growing. I intend to take the lead personally, and strive to further develop our bilateral relations, based on our comprehensive partnership. 

TDS: How is the Government of Japan responding in light of the state of affairs in northern Rakhine State, Myanmar? What kind of support can Japan provide to Bangladesh in dealing with this problem?

TK: The Government of Japan strongly condemns the August 25 attack in the northern Rakhine State, Myanmar, carried out by armed groups against the security forces, and the acts of violence against civilians. We are also deeply concerned over the local human rights and humanitarian situation after the attack, allegations of the murder of many citizens, and the outflow of more than 600,000 displaced people to Bangladesh.

We highly value the response by the Government of Bangladesh under the leadership of Hon'ble Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, to accept them and treat the newly displaced people with the utmost care from a humanitarian perspective. We also welcome the consultations taking place between Bangladesh and Myanmar regarding border security and the issue of displacement of people. The encouragement of the international community towards the progress of the consultations is crucial.

Under the difficult circumstances, the Government of Japan intends to firmly support the efforts of the Government of Bangladesh. We extended emergency assistance of USD 5 million for the provision of shelters and daily necessities, including water, and sanitary items, and for child protection, etc. In addition to this, we will extend an assistance of USD 18.6 million to the priority areas for displaced people such as foods through international organisations.

The Government of Myanmar has stated that it will advance 1) humanitarian assistance, 2) the return and resettlement of displaced people and reconstruction, and 3) measures for regional development and the easing of tensions between communities. They also showed their intention to implement the recommendations of the Advisory Commission chaired by Kofi Annan. The steady implementation of these efforts is important for resolving this problem, and the Government of Japan will provide support for resolution of this problem.

Japan will continue to consider any and all means of support, in order to fundamentally resolve this grave and complex issue, through close collaboration with Bangladesh.
http://www.thedailystar.net/opinion/interviews/japans-support-bangladesh-will-continue-1493065


----------



## ashok321

*The battle between Bangladesh’s two begums is over*
The Economist · December 7, 2017


THE battling begums, Sheikh Hasina Wajed and Khaleda Zia, used to alternate in power with metronomic regularity. Both laid claim to aspects of Bangladesh’s founding myth. Sheikh Hasina is the daughter of the “father of Bangladesh”, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, the first president. Mrs Zia is widow to Ziaur Rahman, to whom, as an army officer under Mujib, fell the honour of declaring Bangladesh’s independence from Pakistan in 1971. He may have known of the coup that lead to Mujib’s death, in 1975. Either way, in the ensuing chaos, he rose to power before being murdered by renegade officers himself in 1981. Both men grew dictatorial in power, resorted to violence to settle scores and, in Zia’s case, embraced Islamism in an avowedly secular state. Yet the memory of each is burnished by their respective parties, now run as fiefs by the two begums: Sheikh Hasina’s Awami League (AL) and Mrs Zia’s Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP).

Between 1991 and 2006 the metronome gave Mrs Zia two turns in power and Sheikh Hasina one, thanks in part to caretaker governments installed before each election. This competition helped avoid some of the worst abuses of power. Not before or since has Bangladesh’s press been so vibrant and free. Yet it was no golden era. In opposition both the AL and the BNP did all they could to frustrate government, walking out of parliament and shutting down the economy with _hartals_, general strikes. In power, both parties stuck their snouts in the trough—though the BNP’s second term in office was especially egregious.

Smashing the metronome

When Sheikh Hasina came to power for the second time, in 2009, she took a more aggressive approach, going after her enemies and settling scores, some of which dated back to the war of independence from Pakistan. In particular, she set up a (domestic) International Crimes Tribunal to prosecute atrocities committed during the war. A reckoning was needed, but the tribunal was deeply flawed, violating defendants’ rights and open to political meddling. The tribunal has hanged half a dozen defendants, including a close adviser to Mrs Zia. The leadership of the BNP’s Islamist former coalition partner, Jamaat-e-Islami, was destroyed.

In other ways, too, Sheikh Hasina has outsmarted Mrs Zia, who shows signs of frailty and whose son and political heir, Tarique Rahman, cannot return from exile in London because of corruption charges awaiting him in Bangladesh. When Sheikh Hasina refused to give way to a caretaker government before the general election of 2014, the BNP played into her hands by boycotting the poll and encouraging violence. With no MPs in Parliament, Mrs Zia’s powers of patronage have ebbed, though she retains rural support. With the government hounding her, she seems a spent force.

The Awami League and its friends abroad, including the Indian government of Narendra Modi, celebrate a new era. With the metronome and the _hartals _a thing of the past, policymaking has become more consistent and the investment climate more stable. The government is building lots of power plants and roads. Economic growth has averaged 6% a year for the past decade and is forecast to canter on at almost 7% in the coming years. Some indicators of development, such as child mortality, are markedly better than in India. Bangladesh is no longer a “basket case”, as Henry Kissinger once declared.

Yet if Sheikh Hasina has abolished politics, it comes at a price. Partisanship has been replaced by brutal infighting within the ruling party itself. Corruption remains appalling. That allows well-connected industries, such as the tanneries of Hazaribagh, a residential area of Dhaka, to flout environmental laws, causing grave health problems for locals.

The press publishes little criticism of Sheikh Hasina or the AL. Publications that step out of line are hounded. The editor of the _Daily Star_, the biggest English-language newspaper, has been charged 84 times with defamation and other crimes. Draconian new laws on cyber-security threaten online media. It is even a crime to debate the official version of the war of independence.

The chief justice until recently, Surendra Kumar Sinha, was one of the few still holding the government to account. In October, while he was out of the country, he was charged with corruption and “moral turpitude”, among other things; under pressure, he resigned. Darker still is creeping state violence. Parts of the security services, such as the Rapid Action Battalion, a counter-terror unit, act with near impunity. Since 2014 hundreds of opposition politicians, activists and journalists have been arrested or abducted—more than 80 this year alone. Many have ended up dead. Meanwhile, the security services have failed to protect liberal and secular voices from violence by Islamist extremists, although a spate of lethal attacks in 2013-16 has slowed this year.

A general election is due by early 2019 at the latest. As it approaches, the notion that pesky politics has been abolished will look increasingly strained. Not least, deals of convenience that the AL has struck with unsavoury groups carry costs. In 2013 Hefazat-e-Islam, a radical movement financed by doctrinaire Islamists in Saudi Arabia, took to the streets to demand more pious government. The authorities agreed to rewrite school textbooks and remove a statue of the Greek goddess of justice from in front of the Supreme Court. Extremist groups may feel emboldened under a ruling party that is losing its reputation for secularism. And the camps housing more than 600,000 Rohingya refugees who have fled an army-led pogrom in Myanmar may become a fruitful recruiting ground for extremists.

Extrajudicial killings, growing concerns over weak environmental safeguards, pliable courts, a sense among young, educated Bangladeshis that they will be denied opportunities unless they have the right connections, and rich pickings for extremism: breakneck growth is being asked to paper over a lot.


----------



## Dot

@Nilgiri ha..ha..ha.. you are here too! Actually shedding blood is exactly what BNP did in the past. It was the rulling, elite, rich class of BNP that abandoned the lower, working class of the party completely. This is what happens when you team is full of snakes, businessmen, with no devotion to ideology of what so ever. It's BNP's leadership that failed their party, not the working, yelling, support group. Still there is hardly anny change within BNP as of today! One by one all of BNP's coward, pathetic so-called leaders have started to get the limelight recently. Heck- unlike AL, there was not even an cleansing movement within BNP. No wonder, although people are tired of AL to some degree, still they would consider AL as the only viable option for now, as people are,generally disgusted by BNP's stupidity and ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Dot said:


> @Nilgiri ha..ha..ha.. you are here too! Actually shedding blood is exactly what BNP did in the past. It was the rulling, elite, rich class of BNP that abandoned the lower, working class of the party completely. This is what happens when you team is full of snakes, businessmen, with no devotion to ideology of what so ever. It's BNP's leadership that failed their party, not the working, yelling, support group. Still there is hardly anny change within BNP as of today! One by one all of BNP's coward, pathetic so-called leaders have started to get the limelight recently. Heck- unlike AL, there was not even an cleansing movement within BNP. No wonder, although people are tired of AL to some degree, still they would consider AL as the only viable option for now, as people are,generally disgusted by BNP's stupidity and ignorance.



Cool lets see how it plays out this time. Happy hunting to both sides. Give it your best!


----------



## Riyad

His grandfather was Sheikh Mujib's younger brother. He looks like Bangladeshi Ranbir Kapoor with moustache. Quite good looking politician. 






*New face of Sheikh Family in politics*
Mahbubur Rahman Munna, Bureau Editor | banglanews24.com
Update: 2018-01-14

   




Sheikh Sarhan Naser Tonmoy
*KHULNA:* Sheikh Sarhan Naser Tonmoy, 32, has already attracted the attention of all as a handsome, lovely and a good orator.

He is the only son of Sheikh Helal Uddin MP, son of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman’s younger brother Sheikh Naser.

He has drawn the attentions of many for his pleasant presence and art of delivering speeches. The political circles think that this third generation is going to be a bright star in the political arena of the country.

As his father Sheikh Helal Uddin is the MP of Bagerhat-1 constituency, the local Awami League activists want to see Sheikh Tonmoy as the MP of Bagerhat-2.

According to close family sources, Tonmoy married in 2015 after returning from London obtaining higher degree. His wife’s name is Ifrah Tonmoy. Tonmoy is a businessman while his wife is in teaching.






Tonmoy had become active in politics when Prime Minister contested from Bagerhat-1 constituency in the election of 2001. During the election he performed the responsibility of electioneering of Sheikh Hasina. Next he went to abroad but whenever returned to country he took part in the party activities.

In recent times, Tonmoy has been taking part in the political and social programs of Bagerhat, Khulna and Gopalganj and also delivering speeches.






On January 10, the homecoming day of Bangabandhu, Tonmoy’s loud speech at Awami League rally and his slogan ‘Joy Bangla’ has attracted many. The rally was held at Bagerhat rail road.

Sheikh Helal Uddin MP of Bagerhat-1 attended that program as the chief guest chaired by Dr. Mojammel, district Awami League president and MP of Bagerhat-4. In the meeting, Advocate Mir Shawkat Ali Badsha, MP of Bagerhat-2 was special guest who is also a central leader.






The meeting was also addressed among others by Md Kamal, AL general secretary Sheikh Kamruzzaman Tuku, former president of BCL HM Badiuzzaman Sohag, Municipality Mayor Khan Habibur Rahman, former MP Mir Shakhawat Ali Daru’s wife Farida Akhtar Banu.

Convener of district Jubo league Sardar Nasiruddin told banglanews that we have welcomed this third generation leader of Bangabandhu two years ago. His presence has inspired the young activists of Bagerhat. He is always available at the beck and call of any body. He solves anybody’s problem if sought. We want to see him as the MP of Bagerhat in the next time.






Fakirhat Upazilla AL president Swapon Das told the young leaders have brought positive changes in politics. The party discipline has been restored as soon as he entered in politics. As successor of his father he has already curved out a place in politics.

Bagerhat district AL president and MP Dr. Mojammel Hossain is rather charmed at the performance of Tonmoy.

He told Banglanews that I have become surprised at speeches of Tonmoy. His appearance is also very much pleasing.

He further said that his (Tonmoy) father has done lot of work in the area including improvement of infrastructure. The man who is carrying the blood of Bangabandhu cannot do any bad for the people. His dealing with the people is very nice. He may come in the politics as the successor of Bangabandhu. Every body has accepted him with much pleasure.

General Secretary of Gopalganj district Awami League Mahabub Ali Khan told banglanews he is carrying the blood of Bangabandhu, politics of blood. So he may be heir of Bangabandhu in politics. We welcome him in politics. We have taken it as positive.

However Tonmoy could not be contacted to know about his becoming active in politics. Both the cell phones of Sheikh Helal and Tonmoy were found switched off.

BDST: 1104 HRS, JAN 14, 2018

_SJN/SI/SMS_

http://www.banglanews24.com/politics/article/66263/New-face-of-Sheikh-Family-in-politics


----------



## bête noire

What is up with the writer? Going on and on about how he is related to BB and how he is carrying the blood. How he looks. All these cr*p. I don't care how he looks although the way he wears chadar (?) for smugness does tick me off. What's his policy position anyway? What has he supported in the past? Nothing, just platitudes and cliches and how he is related to this and that, what genes he is carrying! This isn't Saudi Arabia, we shouldn't pick someone based off of past politicians 'genes' and 'blood' relatives. The whole article is terrible.

Maybe someone who knows more about him can inform me what his positions are or any other *relevant *information. Not irrelevant infos like his looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riyad




----------



## Mage

Better than Joy, I guess?


----------



## ashok321

Quotas in Bangladesh Making merit


*Protests in Bangladesh put an end to a corrupt quota system*
The Economist · April 19, 2018


INDIA reserves a share of jobs in government for people of particular castes. In Bangladesh, the dividing line is history. The ruling Awami League, which led the country’s independence movement, reserves 30% of public posts for descendants of those who fought in the war of secession from Pakistan in 1971 (a further 26% go to other groups). Students, who have been agitating for reform since February, want 90% of public posts to be awarded on merit. On April 11th Sheikh Hasina Wajed, the prime minister, faced with a spiralling series of demonstrations and sit-ins, appeared to accede to their demands, promising to abolish all the quotas. But there has been no official follow-up, and supporters of the quotas are now planning counter-demonstrations.

The anti-quota protests, suspended for now, first erupted on the campus of Dhaka University on April 8th. They quickly spread, gripping public and private universities across the country. In Dhaka, the capital, police used tear gas, batons and water cannons to disperse students and frustrated jobseekers. Hundreds were injured. The authorities’ heavy-handed response and the deployment of the Awami League’s thuggish student wing, the Bangladesh Chhatra League, only inflamed the protests. So did Matia Chowdhury, a firebrand student leader in the 1960s and now a cabinet minister, who said the protesters were the sons and daughters of those who collaborated with the Pakistani army in 1971. Students hacked government websites to post messages demanding quota reform.

Rashed Khan, one of the leaders of the protests, says they will resume if the government does not call off the prosecution of several of the students involved for vandalism. He claims plainclothes police stuffed him and two other leaders of the movement into a van, and handcuffed and blindfolded them, before releasing them without charge. “All political movements are banned in this country. We can be kidnapped at any time,” he complains.

Bangladesh has seen many “quota protests” in recent years. Only 44% of all public posts are filled on merit. Many students approve of the existing quotas for women (10%), religious and ethnic minorities (5%), the disabled (1%) and to ensure jobs for people from all parts of the country (10%). But they revile the system of favouritism and patronage built by the ruling party, of which the 30% quota is a centrepiece. The bureaucracy has issued some 250,000 documents certifying the bearer as a freedom fighter. Many recipients obtained them through bribery. Others use forgeries.

Bangladesh’s campuses are calm for now. Yet the dissent has evolved into a broad critique of the League’s entire approach to politics, which continues to sow divisions based on the events of 1971. The students are proving nimbler than a government led by ageing loyalists of the ruling family. One placard, referring to Sheikh Hasina’s generally revered father, the country’s founding president, read: “In Bangabandhu’s Bangladesh, discrimination will not be tolerated.”

Hossain Zillur Rahman, an economist based in Dhaka, suggests that an underlying employment crisis is increasing the protests’ potency. Although birth rates have plunged, two-thirds of Bangladeshis are under the age of 35. The government has promised to create 2m new jobs every year. But the workforce is growing much faster than jobs are being created. Youth unemployment exceeds 10%.

The simmering dissent comes as the Awami League, which has run Bangladesh for the past nine years, prepares for an election in December. Other political parties are in disarray. Sheikh Hasina’s bitter rival, Khaleda Zia, the leader of the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), the main opposition, is in jail. The BNP is not even sure if it will participate. Its electoral ally, the Jamaat-e-Islami, has been barred. The only plausible sources of dissent are the army and students. The question, says Debapriya Bhattacharya, an economist, is whether “we can still have an election whose result we cannot predict”. For the ruling party, the 23m newly eligible young voters since the last proper poll in 2008 must be a worry.

This article appeared in the Asia section of the print edition under the headline "Making merit"
The Economist · April 19, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*UN Security Council team visits Bangladesh to meet Rohingya*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Pasoori Covered By Dhaka University Students | Ali Sethi x Shae Gill। Coke Studio​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Cox's Bazaar Railway Station which will be the Southern terminus of the Dhaka ->Chittagong -> Cox's Bazaar (CXB) rail link.

The link from Chittagong (CTG) to Cox's Bazaar (CXB) is being built and will be completed together with the Terminus. The Rail Station is within a half-Kilometer of the Airport Terminal in that city which is also being built by a contracting company from China (possibly Sino-Hydro).






Dhaka Metro Rail Line 6 Update 2022 (six more routes/lines are under planning and construction)​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh' first controlled access expressway





The same expressway in the daytime





Dhaka from the air


----------



## Bilal9

His Excellency US Ambassador to Bangladesh Mr. Haas paying a visit to the Main Rail Station in Dhaka checking out US-supplied 3300 HP EMD Locomotives being put into commercial use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

First Arrival of mother vessel at Matarbari deep sea port


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> His Excellency US Ambassador to Bangladesh Mr. Haas paying a visit to the Main Rail Station in Dhaka checking out US-supplied 3300 HP EMD Locomotives being put into commercial use.


Ambassador Hass is all smile and all happy to be with the locomotives supplied by his country. It made me happy, too seeing his smiling face. 

I have checked the internet sources to learn that the most powerful truck engine with 530 HP can pull a weight of 80 ton. In contrary, the 40 American locomotives are each fitted with 5300 HP engines and they will pull many times more loads comparing to that truck. 

However, railway lines are smooth and the roads are rough. I just made a comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

